# ***February Lovebugs 2011 - 3rd tri*** 10 girls and 9 boys born



## Ley

Hi everyone, I hope no one minds me making this thread but a couple of us over in the first tri group were getting a bit anxious for this thread.
I have copied and pasted the due dates list but if anything needs changing or adding in please let me know.


*Due Dates*

*Late January* 

*24th*
maaybe2010 

*25th*
:yellow: DJ987 :yellow: :baby: :pink: born 15/1/11 @12.21pm weighing 7lbs 1.5ozs

*26th* 
Lucky.M

*28th*
:blue: Meg79 :blue:

*29th*
whoops
Kell

*31st*
mumtobeplus1
:blue: winegums :blue:

*February Due Dates*

*1st*
Bunchy09
laurbagss
Horse&Heart<3
mojobear
austinsmom
3011busyyear
EmzyJA
Shnooks
Smudgilicious
SugarKisses :pink: Katie born November 1st 2010 weighing 2lbs 2ozs :pink:

*2nd*
:blue: wiiwidow :blue: :baby: Oscar Joseph born 27th Jan weighing 6lbs 15oz 
:yellow: Chilly Willy :yellow: :baby: :blue: Devin Noel born 5/2/11 weighing 9lbs 2ozs
3011busyyear
mlyn26
charliekitty
:blue: Srrme :blue: baby boy born at 28+6 weighing 2lbs 10.
:yellow: Gizmodo :yellow:
KitKatBit
:yellow: FelicityJade :yellow: :baby: :pink: born 20/1/11 weighing 6lb 7ozs

*3rd*
cornish123
Austinmom
Kelly86
:blue: dd29 :blue: :baby: jayjay born 2/2/11 weighing 7lbs 11ozs
:pink: Sailor_venus :pink:
:yellow: Jembug :yellow: :baby: :pink: Demi born 3/2/11 weighing 7lbs 11ozs
:pink: lucky3 :pink: :baby: isabel lily born 18/2/11 weighing 8lbs 2ozs

*4th*
special_kala
Taylorr
joyjumper
tinkerbellfan
bodacious
:blue: rachael872211 :blue: :baby: Lennie born 10/2/11 weighing 9lbs 10ozs
:blue: babesx3 :blue: 2nd trimester :angel: rip little Charlie xx
Daniellemitch

*5th
*
:pink: amber20 :pink:
Lil_Apple
Frankie83
:pink: Josiejo :pink: :baby: lily born 8/2/11 weighing 8lbs 5ozs
secretbaby
tommyg
Harveys_Mammy
MadameJ
:blue: :baby: PaiytonsMummy :baby: :blue: Mason James, born on 13/01/2011, at 08.33am, weighing 6 pound 2 ounces.
MagicBracken

*6th*
MrsLo
HopeSprings
mommydelux
Cetera
:pink: 1sttimemom08 :pink:
sunnyskies

*7th*
:pink: SIEGAL :pink: :baby: Daphna born 3/2/11 weighing 7lbs 11ozs
quietgirl7
eclipse

*8th*
:blue: mummy to be :blue:
:blue: misznessa :blue: :baby: Ayden born 2/10/11 @ 3:15am...8lbs 6oz 
Brightonpixie
dreams
:blue: Wish2bmama :blue:
Hotpinkangel

*9th*
SkyHopes
strawberry19 
Mashella
zoe.speed22
Sunseal
Crazyguider
dazedconfused

*10th*
armywifettc
blondey
Blinky81
AngelaF78
naderz
Kess
mummy2lissy
Amylou1992
:pink: Carmyz :pink:
:blue: Mummymadness :blue: :baby: Corey born 3/2/11 weighing 5lbs 14ozs
:yellow: Skibunny :yellow:
:angel: ttcstill :angel: Leiland James born August 25th 2010, rip little angel xxx

*11th*
Pear
Lizzie_Moon
sailor_venus
rachyh1990
Incubator
Mamatoble
MamaBearx4
Proudmommyof2
jenjo1992
vyktoriah
Louppey

*12th*
shayandbump
wibble
Katsina
:pink: Juicylove :pink:
:pink: Ley :pink: :baby: Megan Olivia born 24/1/11 @9pm weighing 6lbs 11ozs
:pink: Minnie_me :pink:

*13th*
ginny
Pelle
AreIn83 
mouse_chicky
peace
stylejunkie
Baby-cakes
mamapoff

*14th*
mandy121
ginasgemz
seatabugmama1
valoredei
wishn2Bmom
kookyklw
Smile4me
betsybeth
pinhams
rocker_mama
pudding13
MommahSarah
bcwalti
:blue: Johnoblueshoe :blue:

*15th*
crazyguider
lolley 
jennylow
pigmento1979
Angel_dust
:pink: virginia :pink: :baby: Brooklyn Lorraine born 8/2/11 weighing 10lbs 11ozs
Samh

*16th*
SimplyRhi
mlyn26
kayla2010
pdiddy
:blue: dizzyisacow :blue:
babypowder
:pink: Jenniflower :pink: Phoebe Noble born 16/2/11 weighing 7lbs 8ozs

*17th*
:yellow: mrskcbrown :yellow:
20th
momo198
mumoffive
salski
SarahhhLouise
:pink: impatient1 :pink:
Hannaaisha
mummybids

*18th*
candy_hepburn
Tea Monster
:pink: evewidow :pink: :baby: Holly born 10/2/11 weighing 7lbs 7ozs
87lianne
:blue: bubbleonboard :blue:
:blue: cerrie311 :blue: :baby: born 11/2/11 weighing 8lbs 11.5ozs

*19th*
Sahrene1978
lisalou31
:blue: sleepen :blue:
mrsrifco

*20th*
SunShyn2205
princess-emma

*21st*
:blue: Ava Grace :blue:
AngelaG
storm7
Charlotte1990

*22nd*
VictoriaElaur
bellascar
moochacha
alima0725
Marlarky
MrsFarrow
Terangela
brittanyland
SP1306
Michele4275

*23rd*
MelanieSweets
MissBizz
Gille01
CantWaitToTTC
todteach
miss h
pixiebelle
comicwife

*24th*
TTCFirstBaby
LoolaBear
goddess25
gingerwhinger
Sinead
Meghan
lizardbreath
Mommacc

*25th*
SplishnChips
stunned
Burgers99

*26th*
i_am_JENNA
laurbagss
hollylollypop
Janna
:blue: Brunette&Bump :blue:

*27th*
washsten
susantbay
eclipse_xo
kns

*28th*
LucyEmma
Love3Hope4
bexbexbex
savanna.lee

*Angels*
:hugs: ttcstill :hugs: 2nd tri loss
:hugs: tryforbaby2 :hugs:
:hugs: strawberry19 :hugs:
:hugs: arein83 :hugs:
:hugs: lolley :hugs:
:hugs: littlebabyno4 :hugs:
:hugs: teardrp4u21 :hugs: ​


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Welcome over the 2nd tri - from a November Sparkler xx


----------



## meg79

Hi. I have been lurking more than posting in the last few weeks, but I am becoming to be more active! I was given my due date as Jan 28th, but I'm sure I will go over into Feb!! Can you add me in please?!


----------



## Ley

meg79 said:


> Hi. I have been lurking more than posting in the last few weeks, but I am becoming to be more active! I was given my due date as Jan 28th, but I'm sure I will go over into Feb!! Can you add me in please?!

Done :)


----------



## rachael872211

Oh yay, there's a group in 2nd now........i'm going to start coming in here too now, even though I still dont know when 2nd starts. 

Oh also, by due date changed to 4th Feb 2011. x


----------



## Ley

when was your original due date and I will change you over


----------



## Ava Grace

I know i'm too early to be in here but save me a seat and I might just lurke in both for the next 2 weeks! Hope that is ok xxxxxx


----------



## winegums

awww sorry for my slackness ;) hehe thank you Ley for making a thread, UCAS opens next month so I've been going nuts trying to get tons of studying done! please excuse my absenses everyone :) hope we're all doing well xx


----------



## Ley

Ley said:


> when was your original due date and I will change you over


nevermind I found you.

Hi Ava, of course it's fine for you to lurk. I'm a few days early myself but a few of us in the first tri thread were getting anxious about moving over so I created this..


----------



## rachael872211

Oo sorry.........but thank you for changing me. x


----------



## Ley

winegums said:


> awww sorry for my slackness ;) hehe thank you Ley for making a thread, UCAS opens next month so I've been going nuts trying to get tons of studying done! please excuse my absenses everyone :) hope we're all doing well xx

sorry hun, I hope you don't mind, it's just a few of us over in the firt tri thread were getting a bit anxious about moving over and having a home in 2nd tri.

Didn't mean to step on anyones toes x


----------



## winegums

course not its fine i was just saying thanks as iv been so busy :D i think im nearly 14 weeks (tickers wrong) and i class 2nd tri from 12 weeks on so im very behind hehe :p


----------



## Virginia

Just making sure I can find this soon! =P


----------



## babesx3

Hi LEY!!
Yay for new thread, not that i can promise i'll be very regular visitor.. but will try my hardest..:)

BY the way my due date is now 4th Feb... i am down as 6th Feb....
thanks!!!..:)

feels good to be in second tri now!!! hopefully we can relax a bit and enjoy a few months before we get big and uncomfy.....xxx


----------



## gizmodo

Hi can I be added please? Due date 2nd Feb.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

yeyyy 2nd tri feels great :) hope everyone is well!! Hows everyone ms now? mine has calmed down completely, thank god :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Feels very strange over the waters in here lol, I am just dipping toe in not due properly for at least a few more days xxx


----------



## Ley

babesx3 said:


> Hi LEY!!
> Yay for new thread, not that i can promise i'll be very regular visitor.. but will try my hardest..:)
> 
> BY the way my due date is now 4th Feb... i am down as 6th Feb....
> thanks!!!..:)
> 
> feels good to be in second tri now!!! hopefully we can relax a bit and enjoy a few months before we get big and uncomfy.....xxx

Changed you over hun :) the 4th seems to be quite a popular due date.



gizmodo said:


> Hi can I be added please? Due date 2nd Feb.

Done, Welcome to the thread xx


----------



## Ley

same here mummy madness, I'm sort of hovering between the 2 at the moment. It feels strange being here still as I haven't had my scan yet.
You haven't got yours for a while either do you?


----------



## milamummy

welcome to 2nd tri everybody:D wow feb beanies already..now I do feel pregnant:D lol congrats to you all and happy 2nd tri :hugs:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi girls! Nice to be hear eh? Thanks Ley! I'd say winegums is delighted she is free of her task!!! Feb lovebugs first tri list was seriously hard core maintenance and she has so much on with her studies!! Winegums, a round of applause and big thanks to you for your hard work and Ley, a round of applause and big thanks to you for your initiative and potential upcoming hard work!!

So i wish my 1st 2nd (iykwim) tri message could be one of tales of energy, exercise and ms freedom but sadly I am still puking like a crazy woman, wrecked and able for nowt.....besides early mornin rampant sex (well not EVERY morning just THIS morning) which is sooooo awesome!!!
How's everyone else feeling??


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone! I can't believe the feb love bugs are over here already! Congrats and welcome to second tri. :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

It feels good being here


----------



## katsina

YAY! I am finally allowing myself to speak out/reach out in this pregnancy! I am in my 12th week and have heard the heartbeat and seen my lil' gummi...due date is 2/12/11.:happydance:


----------



## Ley

Congratulations Katsina! 
I will add you to the list x


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats and Welcome to 2nd Tri February Love bugs :) :flower:

It doesnt seem that long ago that I joined November Sparklers/December Dreamers (due date changed from early Dec to late nov :) ) xx


----------



## rachael872211

mrsbling said:


> Congrats and Welcome to 2nd Tri February Love bugs :) :flower:
> 
> It doesnt seem that long ago that I joined November Sparklers/December Dreamers (due date changed from early Dec to late nov :) ) xx

I hope it goes quickly and im saying the same thing too. lol x


----------



## katsina

Such a wonderful group of ladies on here...it's nice to be a part of the excitement!


----------



## wiiwidow

Evening all...it does feel good to be here now! :thumbup: I definitely feel like I'm in 2nd tri, and the board feels more appropriate now than 1st tri.

Hope we're all well and not too pukey (chilly!) now, here's to a great few months were we feel amazing and blossom! Haha well you never know...this is meant to happen!

Btw I read a great book yesterday (yep read it all in one day...I'm a quick reader) called Bring it on Baby, by Zoe Williams. She's a journalist who writes for the Guardian, so she's good with words, but also she's just soooo funny! I was laughing out loud in many many parts of it! :haha: She's had 2 babies and it's factual but autobiographical, and there's one chapter purely for all of her arguments with OH - very funny! Anyone else got any good recommendations?? x


----------



## Chilly Willy

I'm reading Jules Olivers book at the mo - sounds similar in style to yours Bexs - its an easy read and just tells their story really but its funny coz its so true! Other than that I am reading the last book in the Millenium Thriller which is good but slower going than the first two...although not exactly relevant to your line of questioning here I think! :lol:


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies.. i have decided to pop over early to 2nd tri and say hello :) hehehehe i will be offically over here tomorrow hehehehe

My ticker must be running on an oversea's time cause it is a day late.. but i put in the correct details... cause here in Aus i think we are like 10-15 hours ahead of most countries.. or somthing like that anyways hehehehehe ohhh well :) hehehe every Tuesday i go up a week now :) 

How are you all???


----------



## rachael872211

OMG OMG OMG.....my ticker has moved up!!! When did that happen? Something so silly makes me so happy!!!

Has anyone else thought they could feel flutters? I have some just above my pelvis....is it too early? I don't think its wind, I've just been to the loo :-S


----------



## mummymadness

awww rachael congrats on ticker moving, Yep my scan is a wee while to ley hun feels so strange ..
Not exactly sure on my dates yet may be out by few days so going to move over her officially next Friday i think :), Thank you Wine for all you did in 1st tri and hope we all enjoy the 2nd leg of our journey xxxx


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi :wave:

could you add me please, for the 2nd Feb? I haven't wanted to relax into the pregnancy until now. Now I'm hoping to start enjoying it, which is being helped by feeling loads less :sick: already :)


----------



## carmyz

Hi all just popping in to say Hi iv got my scan 2moro if all is well i ll be moving to 2nd tri..so exciting :D :D


----------



## austinsmom

Due Feb 3rd!!!! YAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe I'm in 2nd trimester, btw.


----------



## austinsmom

rachael872211:

On americanpregnancy.org...... you can start feeling flutters as early as 13 wks!!! (how exciting!)... and as late as 26!! Most start feeling flutters between 16-18 though.
With my son, quickening was at 14 wks. This time it started at 12, and hasn't stopped since!:cloud9:


----------



## carmyz

with my 1st i felt it at 16wks and 15wks with my second..i swear i felt something this mornin i had a full bladder and i felt a lil woosh lol im tryin to look out for bubbles and stuff..lol


----------



## cetara

i'm due feb 6th!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Whats quickening? 

I remember feeling it with my first at 14 something weeks, cos I was on the way to my scan........

I had a crap nights sleep :-( 

I had a mug of hot milk before bed and woke up at 3am to go to the toilet and then couldnt fall asleep after because I had indigestion :-S I'm gorna feel it today. x


----------



## Ley

Updated to here :)


----------



## Shnooks

Hi everyone,

Sorry for my infrequent posts, just kinda felt like I didn't want to get too excited too soon so decided to lay off BnB for a bit till I hit 2nd tri!

But all the good news has come in and things are starting to feel a bit more real now :happydance:

Had my first proper OB appointment today! Although I've actually known my OB for the last 10 mths as he was initially my fertility dr throughout my IVF etc so I have seen him quite a couple of times since my transfer, but this was the first appointment at his OB & Midwiferey Centre.

They were awesome, Dr checked the heartbeat which was nice & strong and went through the medical stuff, then we went and spent 1/2 hr with the midwife chatting about everything from diet to excercise, travel & just about anything I could think of really. They also have physio, pilates, ante-natal & wellness courses so signed up for a few of those.

Looking forward to starting to really enjoy the whole process now. Glad so many of us made it through to 2nd tri!


----------



## SugarKisses

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop by and say hi. I may not post here often but will see how it goes. 
Hope you are all doing ok :flower:


----------



## Ley

Hi sugarkisses, I must have missed an announcement but congratulations hun xxx


----------



## austinsmom

rachael872211 said:


> Whats quickening?
> 
> I remember feeling it with my first at 14 something weeks, cos I was on the way to my scan........
> 
> I had a crap nights sleep :-(
> 
> I had a mug of hot milk before bed and woke up at 3am to go to the toilet and then couldnt fall asleep after because I had indigestion :-S I'm gorna feel it today. x

Quickening: First fetal movements.


----------



## Sunseal

Hello!
I'm due on February 9th, could you add me please? :D
I hope everyone is well :) x


----------



## juicylove

Can you add me pls :):):)


----------



## mummymadness

Hows it over here in 2nd tri, We seem to have a very quiet thread so far lol.
Iam still dipping my toe in lol, But decided on Friday for a definate move :) xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all???? Hope everyone is well. I have a teething baby and a very very ill husband at home today... FUN FUN!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope it gets better hun, I know a sick family is never fun xx


----------



## carmyz

Hi all scan went great the baby was jumping around like mad he looks healthy the nuchal fold was 1.7mm not sure if thats good or not?? i ll be gettin the results friday morning..cant wait to look at the pics again..we both think its a boy.

so happy hes ok :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Morning all. I'm feeling rubbish again today. My indigestion is really getting to me. x


----------



## Ley

Updated :)


----------



## bcwalti

You can also add me to the list, I'm February 14 2011. Started to look at the second trimester postings this morning (it's the 1st day of the 13th week for me). Can't seem to figure out though if the second trimester starts after the 12th or after the 13th week? There is conflicting information on the internet...


----------



## HopeSprings

:yipee: 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dying to find out what we are having, anyone scheduled for gender scan yet?


----------



## wiiwidow

HopeSprings said:


> :yipee: 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dying to find out what we are having, anyone scheduled for gender scan yet?

Yep, mines is currently my 20 week scan, booked in for the 20th September! Can't wait, though I am tempted to try and have a 16 weeks scan done somewhere privately, though not sure OH will agree!


----------



## Ley

noo, I haven't had my first scan yet lol

we are pretty sure we are staying on team yellow anyway. My girls were surprises so I would feel like I was cheating if we found out this time.


----------



## rachael872211

My 20 week scan also...........which is 15th September! Woo! I cant wait to find out. I want to buy stuff!!! 

OH already said no to gender scan.........well I tried with a 3d scan..but I got stopped before I even started. x


----------



## Chilly Willy

My OH isn't interested in knowing the gender either! boooo! I'm likin 2nd tri so far!! I find it hard to keep up when it's so full on!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, hope your all well :)
I have my gender scan on 22nd of sept, cant wait to find out :) i think i am feeling flutters too, cant wait for proper movements tho!
whos still waiting for dating scans? x


----------



## rachael872211

Chilly are you going to find out? x


----------



## rachael872211

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey everyone, hope your all well :)
> I have my gender scan on 22nd of sept, cant wait to find out :) i think i am feeling flutters too, cant wait for proper movements tho!
> whos still waiting for dating scans? x

I think I may have felt more flutters again tonight too  x


----------



## Chilly Willy

rachael872211 said:


> Chilly are you going to find out? x

 It's a tricky one Rachael but if OH REALLY doesn't want to know then that's it! I couldn't keep it to myself - obviously I wouldn't be able to not call bubs 'him' or 'her' so it would be out in no time!!!

Carmyz - great scan news!! Congrats


----------



## Ley

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey everyone, hope your all well :)
> I have my gender scan on 22nd of sept, cant wait to find out :) i think i am feeling flutters too, cant wait for proper movements tho!
> whos still waiting for dating scans? x

I am, I have mine on Monday at 10am. Just can't wait. x


----------



## winegums

im jealous of you guys OHs!! mine is desperate to know the sex but i want to have a surprise but if he finds out the sex he is telling everyone so its pointless me trying to keep it a secret for myself :( xx


----------



## rachael872211

Thats what my OH said initially, he would ask and keep it from me, but tell other ppl. I said that was pointless cos id find out in no time :-S so just agreed. x


----------



## Ley

My OH wanted to find out but only because he said I always buy lots of gender neutral clothes and then when baby is born I buy the right colours so most of the clothes never get worn.

So I'm under strict orders to only buy a few vests and babygros in neutral if I want to keep the gender a surprise.


----------



## winegums

well we have kept all unisex clothes from our son from newborn - 1 year so we dont need to buy too much anyways! iv been keeping them so that i could have a surprise this time round lol but OH says he's going to find out anyway grrr!


----------



## mummy to be

We are definatly finding out for sure.. i have NOTHING neutral at all hehhehehe every i have is pink or purple lol :) What i do have that is kinda neutral has daddies little princess or something like that on it lol... So i cant wait to find out what we are having.. i am just about to book in the scan so i will update you all asap :)


----------



## mummy to be

Oh here is a little leg and feet shot... feel free to guess sex of bubba... it is the best one we got for now.. sorry...
 



Attached Files:







bubba 2 legs and feet 2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4









bubba 2 legs and feet.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DanielleM

Hi ley can you add me in here too was dated a few weeks ago and was given 4th feb my ticker is still a few days out from my lmp before the scan so need to change it!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hello! Second tri for me!!! WOOHOO! I'm now due on Feb 8th 2011!


----------



## carmyz

i found the babys hb with the doppler it did take awhile though cause i have a anterior placenta..im gettin my results 2moro the u/s place rang up and said its ready..yay


----------



## Ley

Morning everyone, updated to here x


----------



## MagicBracken

can you add me to the 5th Feb please. Thanks :)


----------



## Shnooks

Well my 19 week scan is on the 3rd September!! Still not 100% what we are going to do, if we are going to find out the sex or not, but we are currently leaning to yes!

Step-Daughter & MIL are both desperate to find out - and start serious shopping!! :)


----------



## winegums

got my letter through today for my 20 week scan on 16th September!! if i've worked it out correctly that means ill be exactly 21 weeks day of scan!


----------



## amber20

Finally found the thread!


----------



## ttcstill

Well I made it two second tri- due feb 10th ...... anyone here from SMEP?


----------



## winegums

me ttcstill! i was doing smep


----------



## ttcstill

Winegums...... soooo glad to see you here.... I have been laying low for a while noone ever talks in SMEP anymore I never really felt comfortable out of that thread but I have really missed the company. How are you doing?


----------



## winegums

im doing good ttcstill i think everyone has pretty much dissapeared from the thread except nessicle who is further along than us! im good, got my 20week scan next month :D how are you? xx


----------



## rachael872211

I'm still here ttcstill. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> My 20 week scan also...........which is 15th September! Woo! I cant wait to find out. I want to buy stuff!!!
> 
> OH already said no to gender scan.........well I tried with a 3d scan..but I got stopped before I even started. x

Hi Rachael, my 20 week scan is 15th September too, at the N&N, what time are you? think i am 4 pm so might take my girls along. maybe, it's a bit scary!!

Clare x


----------



## mummymadness

HEYYYYYY ladies iam oficially deciding to join 2nd tri now sooo happy over here.

Hows every 1 in here ?. xx


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan also...........which is 15th September! Woo! I cant wait to find out. I want to buy stuff!!!
> 
> OH already said no to gender scan.........well I tried with a 3d scan..but I got stopped before I even started. x
> 
> Hi Rachael, my 20 week scan is 15th September too, at the N&N, what time are you? think i am 4 pm so might take my girls along. maybe, it's a bit scary!!
> 
> Clare xClick to expand...

Wow, we are exactly the same week and days pregnant and scan on the same day! lol. Can't believe we are on the same day! I'm not sure what time. I cant remember. I'll look on my card. It was 14 or 15 something tho. I think :-S


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) how are you all???? Brr i am cold this morning... OH boy what a night!!!! Woke up at 1am to my DD Layla crying.. So i went in to her room to investigate and she was sick everywhere... poor thing :( So after waking up hubby to clean it up (CAN NOT DEAL WITH VOMIT :( lol) i took Layla for a shower and calmed her down a little bit but she didnt want to sleep in her cot again.. so we both spend the night in our spare bed.... Rugged up and snuggled together :) I kinda liked it to be honest :) Nice to snuggle with my baby girl :D She seem a little better this morning but who knows... I am sick of everyone being sick around me!! Arnt I the pregnant one lol :D Hubby is sick layla was sick on weekend now last night as well lol... Geebus..... lucky me!!!!! 

i still havent booked in my 20 week scan yet... hopefully they will contact me asap with a date :) I cant wait to find out what we are having :) and of course to see her (it) again :)


----------



## mummymadness

Iam cheating having scan 27th of August to know sex, £50 i have saved just £10 a week for the last 5 weeks really wanna know lol and could afford to lose a tenner a week is anyone finding out before the 27th ?? . xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Looks like I am still not gonna find out at all - My 20 wk scan is booked for the 22nd of September and OH is still determined he doesn't want to know!!! aRRRGRHHHHH


----------



## littlebabyno4

just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy


----------



## carmyz

littlebabyno4 said:


> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy

oh hunny im so sorry xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

littlebabyno4 said:


> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy

Oh Darling. Massive cuddles. i am so sorry for your loss :( I hope that your are recoving ok and that we will see you again here real soon. Cuddles and kisses :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

hey ladies check out my thread on the 2nd tri board..pics of bubs


----------



## Ley

littlebabyno4 said:


> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy

so sorry hun :( bug :hugs: xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

littlebabyno4 said:


> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy

Oh NO...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Felicityjade

I'm due 2nd feb, could you add me on please! Thank you! Any one else due around then are you finding out the sex? X


----------



## lucky3

littlebaby4 so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

hubby and I are finding out the sex on 15 September, we are just so nosy and impatient but actually it is practical too as it makes quite a difference if it's a boy as we have 2 girls so far!! 

We have bought some neutral stuff anyway - i just love tiny babies in white but it would be great to buy stuff in the sales! my friend is due on the 28th august and she didn't find out. i have bought some bits already, for either of us. i am convinced one of us is having a boy and my money's on both of us but do i give her all the boy stuff if she's having a boy...or do I hang on to it for a week or 2 then give it to her if mines a girl!! :lol:

can't wait!!

rachael - i might see you at the hospital on the 15th then, that would be weird :lol:!!


----------



## babesx3

HUGS littlebabyno4 XXXXX so sorry to hear your news...hope u are ok!! XXX



Got my 20 weeks scan on 20th sept, we won't be finding out, having a final surprise..:)
i also love babies in white so it really doesn't matter clothes wise and i have 2 girls and a boy already so i really have no real preference to the gender... a boy would be nice to even up the numbers but i sooo love my little girls that i would love a girl... win win!!!
although i suppose a boy would be most convenient as we only have 3 bedrooms so bunkbeds in each kids rooms so 2 in each would be ideal...:)
lol...i can argue either way!!! good job i don't get to choose!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

littlebabyno4, I am sooo sorry for your news... :hugs:


----------



## MagicBracken

I have my 20 week scan on the 20th Sept and cant wait to find out. :) Seems ages away


----------



## amylou1992

*

due on the 10th feb....please could you add me too the list ​*


----------



## ttcstill

winegums said:


> im doing good ttcstill i think everyone has pretty much dissapeared from the thread except nessicle who is further along than us! im good, got my 20week scan next month :D how are you? xx

I am great! I am not quite to my 20 wk scan yet. But I am getting along just fine. Getting married in 16 days!


:wave: Racheal


----------



## rachael872211

Chilly Willy said:


> Looks like I am still not gonna find out at all - My 20 wk scan is booked for the 22nd of September and OH is still determined he doesn't want to know!!! aRRRGRHHHHH

Try what my OH done. Say you will ask when he is out of the room and wont tell him, and he will hate not knowing (hopefully) it worked for me! I didnt want to know and thats what my OH done, hey presto, now I want to know. 



littlebabyno4 said:


> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancy

U poor thing. I'm so sorry for your loss. xxx



lucky3 said:


> littlebaby4 so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> hubby and I are finding out the sex on 15 September, we are just so nosy and impatient but actually it is practical too as it makes quite a difference if it's a boy as we have 2 girls so far!!
> 
> We have bought some neutral stuff anyway - i just love tiny babies in white but it would be great to buy stuff in the sales! my friend is due on the 28th august and she didn't find out. i have bought some bits already, for either of us. i am convinced one of us is having a boy and my money's on both of us but do i give her all the boy stuff if she's having a boy...or do I hang on to it for a week or 2 then give it to her if mines a girl!! :lol:
> 
> can't wait!!
> 
> rachael - i might see you at the hospital on the 15th then, that would be weird :lol:!!

Just looked, my appointment is 1540!! I bet I will still be in that waiting room at 1600! lol. I'm going to be looking out for someone with two girls.

Oh just out of interest, what is your due date? 



Felicityjade said:


> I'm due 2nd feb, could you add me on please! Thank you! Any one else due around then are you finding out the sex? X

I'm due the 4th Feb and defo finding out the sex!! woo. I cant wait. Oh and welcome. 



ttcstill said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> im doing good ttcstill i think everyone has pretty much dissapeared from the thread except nessicle who is further along than us! im good, got my 20week scan next month :D how are you? xx
> 
> I am great! I am not quite to my 20 wk scan yet. But I am getting along just fine. Getting married in 16 days!
> 
> 
> :wave: RachealClick to expand...

Wow, are you excited! I bet you are! x


----------



## gizmodo

Felicityjade said:


> I'm due 2nd feb, could you add me on please! Thank you! Any one else due around then are you finding out the sex? X

I'm 2nd feb too :) We're not finding out the sex. Are you?

Littlebabyno4 - I'm so sorry. Big ((hugs)) :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

babynumber4 so so sorry hun ..

ttc i hope you have a fabulous wedding :).

Hows every one today ??, Iam soooo tired had to go to work overtime today and didnt get home until 8pm :(.
I feel a bit of a cheat i am the only person finding out sex in August is no one else at all ??. Its mainly because i am impatient but because we need to figure bedrooms out asap lol. xxxx


----------



## juicylove

wiiwidow said:


> HopeSprings said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dying to find out what we are having, anyone scheduled for gender scan yet?
> 
> Yep, mines is currently my 20 week scan, booked in for the 20th September! Can't wait, though I am tempted to try and have a 16 weeks scan done somewhere privately, though not sure OH will agree!Click to expand...

yea mine is oct i canty wait to find out, but id love to know now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dawn78

im due the 9th feb :D but having c section around 26th jan


----------



## Felicityjade

we're not finding out the sex either , more exciting! How are you feeling? I'm at the doctors in the morning as I have a horrible rash on my tummy that is so itchy, other than that I've managed to go a few days this week without needing an afternoon nap! Starting to feel more alive! X


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi Everyone.

I have popped across early into this section (always was impatient - so yes will be finding out if blue or pink as well) and find this thread.

Haven't read through it - it was already 10 pages long.

Hope everyone is doing better than I am at the moment.
Have a raging ear infection (which I have never had in my life - and now anyone - including my youngest who gets them) - has my utmost sympathy. I have never had such pain.
And paracetomol is just rubbish.

Hoping that the antibiotics will kick in properly (am on day 4 of a 7 day course) but I will stop moaning as at least it is now bearable, and my OH (bless) has been coming home from work early to deal with the other kids.


Anyhow am stopping moaning right now.

Hope that everyone esle is doing fine. Had a great scan the other day so all is good in that department - which is the main thing.


----------



## Shnooks

Really feel for you littlebabyno4, big hugs :hugs:

Felicityjade we are due the 1st Feb, and have our scan on the 3rd Sept. Pretty sure we are going to find out, whilst neither of us have really strong feelings either way our loved ones are DESPERATE to know ASAP!! 

Also hubby thinks it would be nice for us to really be able to share the moment we find out the sex, he reckons in the hospital you're just so caught up in the whole moment that the sex is only a small part of the surpise however if we find out separatley before hand we could enjoy the special news just the two of us.

He's decided we should get the Dr to write the news on a letter & place in a envelope and then we will go out for dinner that night and have the waiter write it in chocolate sauce on our desert!! I think that sounds pretty cool and would be a nice way for us to celebrate the moment separately.

Hope everyone is travelling well! TGIF!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ley

I'm officially 2nd tri now :happydance:

yet I still can't relax until I have my scan on Monday, mummymadness I don't know how you have coped waiting for so long. It's driven me mad.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> babynumber4 so so sorry hun ..
> 
> ttc i hope you have a fabulous wedding :).
> 
> Hows every one today ??, Iam soooo tired had to go to work overtime today and didnt get home until 8pm :(.
> I feel a bit of a cheat i am the only person finding out sex in August is no one else at all ??. Its mainly because i am impatient but because we need to figure bedrooms out asap lol. xxxx

No, If I was able to find out the sex earlier I would be! Just my OH saying no. x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh I found out yesterday my sisters due date. It is 2 days after mine. eek!! 

Shnooks your Husband sounds romantic! 

Mamotable I hope those antibiotics kick in soon.


----------



## carmyz

hi all hope u all are well ..not much happenin here alot of ppl are sayin my baby is a girl goin by the nub theory lol hope its right...6wks till i find out :D :D cant wait.

i love using my doppler the heartbeat is so reassuring and i can hear when the baby kicks and moves its like a swoosh sound so cool..still takes me awhile to find bubs cause of my anterior placenta ..i have a feelin that the m/w wont find the bubs heartbeat at my appointment on the 12th cause it takes a couple of mins pokin around to find it oh well i know its there anyway lol..

iv been buyin a few things off ebay just unisex stuff so im being good i think lol..

welcome to 2nd tri ley


----------



## Taylorr

I just thought I would stick my head in and say hi as I have officially moved over to the second tri now! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## tinkerbellfan

great to see so many in 2nd tri of feb lovebugs :) i was in feb group at first now im a jan jellybean lol went from edd of 4th feb to 20th jan :) thought id still keep popping by to see how you all are i have my 20 week scan on 13th sept will be 21wks then will hopefully find out gender then me and OH cant wait but seems so far away lol my m.s is calming down but heartburn is kicking off now lol xx


----------



## rachael872211

Yep heartburn is really kicking off now! 

Does anyone elses OH not understand that you can be just tired, thats it, no further explanation? 

Last night my OH was asking what was wrong with me. I'd just finished my last 12 hour shift for the week and was absolutely knackered. Literally this being what I told him, but he thought something else was wrong. Er nope!! 

I came up with a plan so he can understand more! lol. I am going to ask him to take some nytol and then feed him full of food that gives him heartburn, then ask him how he feels. He wont participate of course cos I must make most of it up. 

Sorry, rant over. x


----------



## winegums

well im a stay at home mum at the moment... not to mention doing 3 different distance learning courses at once whilst looking after my lil boy, 5 animals and keeping a 5 bedroom house clean and tidy! hmm! every day he gets home and is like whats wrong with you i cant believe your tired i've been at work all day! pfft


----------



## Ley

My OH gets like that too.
He asks whats wrong and I say I'm tired and he's like "why are you tired? you slept ok"....umm growing your baby kinda takes it out of me sometimes!


----------



## misznessa

congrats to all u ladies for making it to the second tri! wish everyone the best of luck my next appt is not until August 24 im so anxious i wanna know the gender already lol so ill keep everyone updated =]


----------



## sleepen

just popped over to say hi have another week before i can come over offically.

shnooks: with my first oh was not able to be at the scan so i had the tech put it on a piece of papper and put it in an envelope. when he got home that night we opened it over dinner.

i definetly get waht you are all saying about oh not getting being tired. i work full time, cook, clean, take care of a 10yr old and a dog. he goes but i work 14hrs a day, why are you so tired. what?

hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to join you guys soon


----------



## Virginia

Hey guys...kinda sneaking over a little early... :haha:

I can definitely relate to the DH not understanding about being tired....I hear constantly "Why are you tired? I worked for 10 hours today!" How bout I baked a baby in my belly all day! LOL....sheesh!

Anyways, I tried finding baby's heartbeat again today and found it!! :happydance::happydance:

Such a beautiful sound!
https://yourlisten.com/channel/content/55977/12+3_Heartbeat 

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

awww virgina i love hearing that sound listen every night, Hope every ones well i am getting driven mad by kids today they are playing up like mad ! trying to push a pacience of even a saint today lol.

Iam keeping myself busy as i still have to wait until next weds to see bubs and check bloods were all ok, Its dragging this week.. Plus my charger has broken on my laptop and pc world is closed i aint the foggiest what to do ??. xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I am due Feb. 6th.. Can you add me please? 

I am 2 days early.. but close enough! lol My dr. has an appt. set up for Wednesday to see if we can tell if it's a boy or a girl.. I'm so excited!! :) I'll let you all know how it goes!! :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mummymadness said:


> I feel a bit of a cheat i am the only person finding out sex in August is no one else at all ??. Its mainly because i am impatient but because we need to figure bedrooms out asap lol. xxxx


I know what you mean, I go on August 11th to (hopefully) find out.. My OB is pretty sure we'll be able to see it, so hopefully he's right! But you aren't alone! I'll be 14w3d on my appt. date.. :)


----------



## SIEGAL

yay, my ticker moved up a box. I feel accomplished


----------



## ttcstill

rachael872211 said:


> Chilly Willy said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I am still not gonna find out at all - My 20 wk scan is booked for the 22nd of September and OH is still determined he doesn't want to know!!! aRRRGRHHHHH
> 
> Try what my OH done. Say you will ask when he is out of the room and wont tell him, and he will hate not knowing (hopefully) it worked for me! I didnt want to know and thats what my OH done, hey presto, now I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyno4 said:
> 
> 
> just home from hospital after the worst few days ever our little angel is gone up to heaven i'm devasted, I was told on sunday that our baby was showing 6 weeks instead of 12 and they couldn't find heartbeat I then lost our baby on Mon, had D&C yesterday and got home today I'm gutted, cried out and exausted, girls good luck I truly wish you all a healthy and safe pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> U poor thing. I'm so sorry for your loss. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> littlebaby4 so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> hubby and I are finding out the sex on 15 September, we are just so nosy and impatient but actually it is practical too as it makes quite a difference if it's a boy as we have 2 girls so far!!
> 
> We have bought some neutral stuff anyway - i just love tiny babies in white but it would be great to buy stuff in the sales! my friend is due on the 28th august and she didn't find out. i have bought some bits already, for either of us. i am convinced one of us is having a boy and my money's on both of us but do i give her all the boy stuff if she's having a boy...or do I hang on to it for a week or 2 then give it to her if mines a girl!! :lol:
> 
> can't wait!!
> 
> rachael - i might see you at the hospital on the 15th then, that would be weird :lol:!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just looked, my appointment is 1540!! I bet I will still be in that waiting room at 1600! lol. I'm going to be looking out for someone with two girls.
> 
> Oh just out of interest, what is your due date?
> 
> 
> 
> Felicityjade said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 2nd feb, could you add me on please! Thank you! Any one else due around then are you finding out the sex? XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm due the 4th Feb and defo finding out the sex!! woo. I cant wait. Oh and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> im doing good ttcstill i think everyone has pretty much dissapeared from the thread except nessicle who is further along than us! im good, got my 20week scan next month :D how are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am great! I am not quite to my 20 wk scan yet. But I am getting along just fine. Getting married in 16 days!
> 
> 
> :wave: RachealClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you excited! I bet you are! xClick to expand...

Yes I am extremely excited!



rachael872211 said:


> Yep heartburn is really kicking off now!
> 
> Does anyone elses OH not understand that you can be just tired, thats it, no further explanation?
> 
> Last night my OH was asking what was wrong with me. I'd just finished my last 12 hour shift for the week and was absolutely knackered. Literally this being what I told him, but he thought something else was wrong. Er nope!!
> 
> I came up with a plan so he can understand more! lol. I am going to ask him to take some nytol and then feed him full of food that gives him heartburn, then ask him how he feels. He wont participate of course cos I must make most of it up.
> 
> Sorry, rant over. x

I am sorry he is not understanding hun, I guess I am blessed my OH is so great. I have had serious migraines and am just tired, he is so supportive and loving I know that I have been blessed. In 2 weeks he will be my husband :happydance:


----------



## MagicBracken

I officially move over today and for some reason i find that very exciting. LOL.

I have still had no symptoms except for excessive tiredness and serious mood swings but they are manageable (thank god i have a tolerant OH). 

We have our 20 week scan on 20th September - seems like ages away - not totally sure if we are going to find out or not. I am pretty sure we will. I want to buy pretty clothes and i dont seem to be able to find anything particularly exciting in neutral colours. 

HAve my 16 week midwife appt on the 16th August. Will she find the heartbeat? We havent bought a doppler as we decided that it would just worry me more if i couldnt find it. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Have a happy 2nd Tri everyone :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone how are you all today??? I got a new pram today.. it is mothers choice 3 wheeler jogger with the toddler seat attachment on it :) i hope that will be a ok choice :) 

Brrr it is freezing here tonight :(


----------



## rachael872211

I cant wait to buy the pram! 

My OH has it saved as a bookmark on his laptop so I cant even remember what its like. Its in 2 colours so we are going to wait until the scan to find out what we are having.....although we have no where to put it. We need to move :-( x


----------



## carmyz

im gettin the strider plus kingfisher colour i love it..dp can get it from work for 450 as he works in a warehouse so we get to by it at that price not retail soo happy..


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hi how is everyone today im fine except for feeling sooo tired today got no energy to do anything lol im lucky in that my fiance is great he goes to work and comes home wanting to do everything for me he understands im zapped of energy most nights he cooks and helps with housework at the weekend if i try and do anything he isnt happy with me doing i get sent to sofa with a cup of tea lol bless him im starting to get impatient still seems so far away to my next scan lol xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi every one , Finally found a charger at Maplins and saved my laptop thank god :).

Counting days until weds scan now just cannot wait to see bubs, Been baking with the kids today was great fun and we made play doh .

Glad every ones getting prams etc its very exciting and proves just how far we are comming along , I have bought the mychild versus pram its amazing . xx


Oooo just noticed my tickers gone up to how exciting looks like a real baby now box number 4 :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am 4th of feb !! :D xx


----------



## amylou1992

aww everyone is getting or decideing what prams to get....im still struggleing to find a good double buggy, they all seem too big or just not suitable :(


----------



## winegums

this is the double i want, so my lil boy can still be forward facing as normal but i can have baby in carseat facing me!its the only one i like, but its a big fat rip-off :( lol x

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eYEUW7DxeM8/Sl38tHgLLqI/AAAAAAAAHGg/8K7SY2yI4y0/s400/icandy-peach-blossom-4.jpg


----------



## amylou1992

winegums said:


> this is the double i want, so my lil boy can still be forward facing as normal but i can have baby in carseat facing me!its the only one i like, but its a big fat rip-off :( lol x
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eYEUW7DxeM8/Sl38tHgLLqI/AAAAAAAAHGg/8K7SY2yI4y0/s400/icandy-peach-blossom-4.jpg

yup i like that one aswell but i carnt afford it :( i also like the baby jogger city select i think it is. but am not sure how much they are.


----------



## carmyz

iv always loved the phil and ted prams but my youngest will be 2 and a half when this one is born so he wont be using a pram.. :( lol so theres no point really..but the strider plus also can have a second seat attachment but i dont think i will b needing it..


----------



## amylou1992

ive fallen in love with the new phil and teds double buggy! - https://philandteds.com/products/push/explorer

watched the vidio and its soo nice! much better design than the rest of phil an teds buggys


----------



## carmyz

looks cool.. :)


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck with pram buying girls,iam so tired today But been up keeping my new door neighbour company and letting her know whats normal and not normal in pregnancy shes like a little lost puppy with it all..
It was nice to help but gosh i am shattered now lol, Told her to borrow my laptop for day tomorrow and research more.
Hope every9ones well ??. x


----------



## Shnooks

I pretty sure we're going to get the Baby Jogger City Select. This will be our first (Step-Daughter is 11) but we are planning on expanding the family pretty quickly so I thought it would be good to have options down the track.

Plus I love the look of it! Will be going to give it a final test run next weekend and then probably put it on laybuy (layaway) asap...orders are taking a while here to get in. So exciting!!!

Hey and yeah rachael872211, OH can be romantic when he wants to be!! 

I'm pretty lucky on the OH front. We both currently work full time in pretty stressfull full on jobs in finance so when we get home & on the weekend we are both knackered. So you can imagine how shattered I have been, passing out by 8pm and feeling like a zombie for most of the day. Luckily OH is pretty good and is really on my back to not let work stress me out too much, to rest up when I get home and this weekend (I've had a nasty sinus/chest infection) he's done all the cleaning and cooking for me, so I've been able to rest up as much as possible.

OH, DSD & I popped into a cool mum & bub store yesterday just for a few minutes, so much fun! Oohed & Aahed over the cute outfits & toys can't wait till we start buying!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Well I've been given a 2nd hand pram, its a bugaboo frog - well used but still looks good and works, so won't be buying a new one for me! No point really. I really like it so am pretty lucky there! :)


----------



## babesx3

winegums said:


> this is the double i want, so my lil boy can still be forward facing as normal but i can have baby in carseat facing me!its the only one i like, but its a big fat rip-off :( lol x
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eYEUW7DxeM8/Sl38tHgLLqI/AAAAAAAAHGg/8K7SY2yI4y0/s400/icandy-peach-blossom-4.jpg

WOW!!!
That looks fab!!!
not keen on the phil n teds always think the baby seem shoved underneath like some shopping... off to research...looks pricey tho!!!
i have a side by side double, which was great for first 2 then third.. but now i'll have 2 in pushchair and one each side..think i'll be too much of a wide load with 4... eek!!! tilly will still only be 19-20 mnths when baba arrives so will defo need double////
research.....


----------



## Ley

Hey everyone,
how are we all?, I have my scan in the morning, I'm so excited! xx


----------



## amylou1992

babesx3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> this is the double i want, so my lil boy can still be forward facing as normal but i can have baby in carseat facing me!its the only one i like, but its a big fat rip-off :( lol x
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eYEUW7DxeM8/Sl38tHgLLqI/AAAAAAAAHGg/8K7SY2yI4y0/s400/icandy-peach-blossom-4.jpg
> 
> WOW!!!
> That looks fab!!!
> not keen on the phil n teds always think the baby seem shoved underneath like some shopping... off to research...looks pricey tho!!!
> i have a side by side double, which was great for first 2 then third.. but now i'll have 2 in pushchair and one each side..think i'll be too much of a wide load with 4... eek!!! tilly will still only be 19-20 mnths when baba arrives so will defo need double////
> research.....Click to expand...

i know what you mean by the phil and teds, but i think any double you look at will have limited basket space unless u get a side by side double


----------



## lucky3

Hi Rachael, I am due on 3rd feb by last scan. Am on holiday in sunny Suffolk at the mo, woo hoo!!


----------



## mummymadness

Have fun on your jollies Lucky
Hope every ones well ??
Ley have a great time tomorrow hun cannot wait to see piccies, Iam working all day Monday then only tues to get out the way and weds is offcially my day whoooooo get to see arms and legs flying every where.
Started feeling more and more Bubble type movements too wich is very exciting :). xxx


----------



## winegums

its my 21st birthday in an hour and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Happy Birthday for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Ley

Happy Birthday Winegums!!!

I spent my 21st birthday pregnant too lol
Hope you have a fab day xxx

Well it's scan day!! I was so nervous I couldn't sleep. I didn't have to get up for another hour but I couldn't lie n bed thinking about it any longer.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## carmyz

happy birthday hun xxx


----------



## babesx3

:cake::wohoo:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINEGUMS!!!!!!


:yipee::yipee:

YAY for scan LEY!!! hope all goes well XXX


----------



## Shnooks

Happy Birthday Winegums!! :cake:

Good luck Ley with your scan :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hope scan goes real well hun , And look forward to piccies xxx


----------



## Ley

Thanks everyone, scan went really well! Due date was put back one day to Feb 12th so I'm 13 weeks 2 days. We couldn't get the nuchal measurements as baby wouldn't keep still long enough to take them but other than that all was well.

will upload the picture later but I'm at my mums right now x


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Happy Birthday Winegums and congrats on a great scan Ley! :) xx


----------



## Ley

here is my little wriggler.....
nub guesses welcome, although I couldn't see a nub myself.
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/DSCF0426.jpg


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya, can you add me for the 15th please! :)

I was due on the 22nd ( my bday) but scan has reset my dates so I'm a few days ahead which is nice.


----------



## Virginia

Happy birthday Winegums!!

Beautiful scan Ley!!

Tomorrow I can "officially" join you all! Hehe


----------



## Ley

Thanks Virginia!

I will keep your seat warm for you for tomorrow lol


----------



## Virginia

Ley said:


> Thanks Virginia!
> 
> I will keep your seat warm for you for tomorrow lol

hehe thanks!:hugs:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Happy Birthday winegums :)
and Ley your scan pic is lovely, glad everything went well :)
How is everyone? im still feeling exhaused, and this weather is horrid, newt but rain for 3 weeks now!!
Well im off on holiday in 8 weeks can't wait for a break, anyone else going away this (so-called) summer? x


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo wow ley lovely pic hun looks like a girly nub too :) only tomorro to get out the way then my turn yayyy canot wait xx


----------



## ttcstill

Happy Birthday WINEGUMS


----------



## evewidow

well technically i have a few more days till i should be here , but no one is posting in feb in 1st tri anymore and i had my scan today so i have come to join you :) can op change me from 21st to 18th please ta , hope everyones doing ok .


----------



## Virginia

YAY! I'm officially in here now!! Can you switch me to due on 15th Feb? I think I'm listed as the 17th.


----------



## mummymadness

awwww glad to see every one over here now :) hopefully thread will be very chatty if were all over.
Tomorrow 11am my scan whooooo i cannot even explain how excited we are and of course gonna ask if they can see the sex even tho they probably carnt lol . xxxxx .

Hope ev1s well today ?. xxxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> awwww glad to see every one over here now :) hopefully thread will be very chatty if were all over.
> Tomorrow 11am my scan whooooo i cannot even explain how excited we are and of course gonna ask if they can see the sex even tho they probably carnt lol . xxxxx .
> 
> Hope ev1s well today ?. xxxx

good luck for tomo ! 

I just booked my gender scan 4th September :D


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning everyone. how are you all? It is raining here for the 1st time in months and it is wonderful!!!! I love the rain! I am hoping it keeps up so that OH cant work hehehehehehe 

Well i felt flutters yesterday and the day before :) hehehehe super happy with that!!!!!! How are you all feeling? No more m/s? i am still tired but i was like that the whole way through with layla...


----------



## wibble

I've come over a few days early :happydance:


----------



## HopeSprings

Okay seriously...maybe it's just me, but what is with all these people wanting their EDD changed on the front page? What does it matter really to move a day or two? It's an ESTIMATED DELIVERY DATE. Very few women will deliver on that date anyway. It's seems very silly to have some poor BnBer who started the thread constantly changing something so arbitrary anyway. If you're on the list, great. Even without your name on the list, you can still be a part of the thread/club!


----------



## winegums

ITS NIce to have the adjusted date!!!


----------



## Virginia

HopeSprings said:


> Okay seriously...maybe it's just me, but what is with all these people wanting their EDD changed on the front page? What does it matter really to move a day or two? It's an ESTIMATED DELIVERY DATE. Very few women will deliver on that date anyway. It's seems very silly to have some poor BnBer who started the thread constantly changing something so arbitrary anyway. If you're on the list, great. Even without your name on the list, you can still be a part of the thread/club!

It's nice to see who is on the same date as us. Just something fun to keep track of, and it's also nice in the end to see who delivered when.



Ley said:


> Hi everyone, I hope no one minds me making this thread but a couple of us over in the first tri group were getting a bit anxious for this thread.
> I have copied and pasted the due dates list *but if anything needs changing or adding in please let me know.*

Just sayin'


If I join one of your posts in the future though, I'll keep that in mind! :flower:


----------



## mummymadness

It is nice to have correct dates altho we all know most of us wont get that date when that date comes every one on this thread will be able to know whos due on that day and offer them some overdue "Comfort" Trust me its needed when your heavy ready and baby is playing stubborn lol lol.
Ley your doin a great job hun thanks on the thread :).

As for me iam still awake toooooo excited and nervous for scan in morning lol, Feel like a kiddie at xmas again who would believe this is my 4th lol. xx


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi Everyone.
Well I am feeling slightly better (am now on second course of antibiotics - surely this one will work) and have caught up and read everyones news, and now have forgotten all the bits that I was going to comment on.

Happy Birthday Winegums.

Also going back a few days to the discussion on the Phil N Teds double. They are quite popular here (NZ), but I always think that the poor child stuck down the bottom gets a bit of a raw deal. Nothing to look at, close to the pavement - kind of stuck down there like a bit of shopping.

But then I do like the fact that it is just the width of a single pram.
I certainly found (with my first two - 19 months apart) that the double 3-wheeler I had was too wide to do anythign with - but walk around the country lanes in our village. My double umbrella stroller was far better width wise but still a pain in shops.

Thankfully I don't need to worry about that this time around.
All other children can walk for themselves.:happydance:

But I have just started looking into a strudy (prob 3-wheeler) that collapses as small as possible - as of course our boot space is now at a premium.


Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi

I don't think I've posted in here before...I'm Smudge, 33, 5th pregnancy. I'm due Feb 1st and I found out today that my baby is a BOY !!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shnooks

mummymadness said:


> As for me iam still awake toooooo excited and nervous for scan in morning lol, Feel like a kiddie at xmas again who would believe this is my 4th lol. xx

Good luck mummymadness!! I'm sure it will all be perfect for you :)

Mamatoble - Sorry can't help with the 3 wheelers! I think we are going with the Baby Jogger City Select, it has like 16 combo's with the LO's sitting facing each other in some...guess it really depends on the ages etc though.

mummy to be - So jealous you have the flutters already must be so exciting!! CAN NOT WAIT for this to happen to me!

AFM It's a public holiday here today so having a lovely day snuggling up with OH & the 2 doggies on the couch...and considering their both 28kg labs it is VERY snuggly!

Will probably start some light maternity wear shopping this weekend. Just a couple of work pants, & tops (and maybe a cardy as my work suits can't even meet in the middle anymore!). Also some trackies & some comfy tops, it's only a few weeks till it starts warming up again for us so won't go too nuts! :winkwink:

Still trying to shake a chest infection but I think the antibiotics are kicking in & I am on the mend....pregnancy symptons seemed to have eased and I am not quite as zombie like as I was at 6-13 weeks! 

Only three and bit weeks till our next scan...decided we are defo finding out the sex and now that we have made that decision we are really getting super excited. 

My EDD was brought forward also when I had my NT scan to the 30th January (*sshhh....please don' kick me out!*) but my obs just said just keep going off the original LMP date. I'm not bothered either way, pluse I quite like the sound of the 1st Feb, it's easier to roll off the tongue too when everyone keeps asking!!


----------



## foxyroxie

hiii girls ive moved over now :D still not had my first scan though thats it another week :( hope ur all okay xx


----------



## Ley

Hi everyone, I think I'm up to date on the due dates but if anything is wrong let me know.
I don't mind changing them for people but sometimes I might not get around to it straight away.
xx


----------



## carmyz

hey hun could u please change me to the 10th of feb thanks


----------



## mrsrifco

I had my 12 wk scan yesterday all is great! Baby is 13wk... wow 2nd trimester here we come. I just hope i start to have less m/s and more energy. The baby did not want its picture taken so she rolled over and moon the tech. I started to laugh almost pee myself, but it was so priceless, I have a big hunch it is a little girl in there.


----------



## Ava Grace

I had my scan today! Bubs was moving loads!!! I think mine is a boy :) 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sleepen

congrats on all the scans!
hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mummymadness

Hey all iam home scan was fantastic, Ley could you pretty please change ny dates iam Due 10th of Feb obviolusly wen you get chance I couldnt get a nub shot woman scanning had us in and out in 30 secs !! But all was well saw heartbeat and baby was sucking its thumb iam 14 Weeks tomorow :thumbup:

Glad to hear every one had a great scan today also.

Heres my angel :cloud9: https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/100811_171140.jpg


----------



## sailor_venus

Here we all are in 2nd tri! I have much more energy these days, although twice the nausea and eating pineapple like mad!! Any other uncontrollable cravings out there?

Already 19 pages on this thread, I'll never be able to catch up. 

And could you move me to Feb 10th please? So excited to be that much closer!


----------



## Ley

Feb 10th proving to be a very popular due date!


----------



## evewidow

congrats to all the people who have had scans today - great pics :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I just got back from my scan, also!!! I found out it's a girl!! Which is just what I wanted.. I'm VERY excited, and started crying when the tech told me. We are going to confirm it again in 4 weeks, but it looks pretty obvious, and the tech said she's sure it's a girl from how clear it was. She's about 10cm long (almost 4 inches!), and was moving like crazy!!! But we got a good, clear shot.. I'll post pics as soon as I can.. My computer is a bit strange and has issues trying to scan.. 

And congrats to all the other ladies that had scans today! :) I was so excited, and am still ecstatic about the news!! :) :) :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and I had been pretty sure I'd been feeling my little one since 9 1/2 weeks. Well today at the scan, I watched AND felt her move at the same time. It was amazing to get that confirmation that I have been right this whole time. I guess I'm extremely lucky to be able to feel her so early (especially since it's my first pregnancy!) :) :)


----------



## mummy to be

Awww that is great 1sttimemom :) congrats on your little pink princess :) I think we are having another girl as well.. but who knows lol :) will find out in a few weeks i guess :) 

Congrats to everyone who has seen their little bubba's on scans :) I bet everyone feels a little better now :) i know that i did that is for sure :) 

My Daughter Layla is running around the house pushing her dolls pram with her teddy (comforter blanket thing) it in hehehe super cute :) 

i am definately feeling bubba move around now and i love it! I cant wait to see her (it) again :) 

Brrrr it is freaking freezing here this morning!! i want summer back!!!!!!


----------



## Virginia

mummy to be said:


> Brrrr it is freaking freezing here this morning!! i want summer back!!!!!!

I'll give you the heat we are having...I think it's in the 90's today! UGH...I can't wait for Fall/Winter.


----------



## mummy to be

ok with pleasure :) i HATE HATE HATE being cold!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmyz

lol me to cant wait for spring...goin to my first antenatal this morning at 1030 hopefully its not to busy there so i dont have to wait forever..looking forward to my bounty bag yay freebies lol..my sister has my eldest son ethan so we have to take jake.l. kids get so bored easy there but they do have a play area in the waitin room so he can play in that while we wait..goin to ring soon to confirm appointment and that they got my fax last wk..

im 14wks today i cant believe it im so happy and sooo looking forward to my 19wk scan only 5wks to go lol 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Brrrr it is freaking freezing here this morning!! i want summer back!!!!!!
> 
> I'll give you the heat we are having...I think it's in the 90's today! UGH...I can't wait for Fall/Winter.Click to expand...

I'll trade you both! 110-112!! I have been avoiding going outside as much as possible. I can't wait until the middle of "winter" here (Probably won't cool off enough until middle of December or so).


----------



## Marlarky

I'm in Chicago , which like Missouri, is blazing hot in summer and freezing cold in winter!! I love Winter though, so I can't wait!! Anything but this heat!!


----------



## mummy to be

Wow... i am not sure what that is in Degree hehehe i will have to convert it hehehe 
Hang on :) 

WOW!!!!! Just did the conversion... if correct your about 110-120 is about 46 Degrees here.. that is about our summers... well out here in the bush it is!! They are expecting it to be hotter this year.. which will just be LOVELY when i am 30-40 weeks pregnant during the HOTTEST part of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our winters get down to about 40 for you guys which is about 3 or 4 for us of a night time temp... it is horrible... it definatly doesnt snow here where we are lol.. i have never even seen snow lol.. you might all laugh at me :) hehehehehhe :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I'm in Arizona, which is beyond blazing hot in the summer (110, 115 degrees) and although it's not TOO cold in the winter (around 40-50, usually. Sometimes 34 at the coldest), it's dry year round (well, lately it's our 'monsoon' season, so it's been a bit rainy and humid). I want to get out of Arizona SO BAD :/ I'd love to be in cold weather right now!!!


----------



## mummy to be

than head to Oz land 1sttimemom heheheh it is freezing out here at the moment.. nicer weather on the coast line but out here (about 400k's inland) it is freezing and windy!! !YUCKIES!!!


----------



## Marlarky

Lol, I knew people who have never seen snow before and then when they came here to Chicago and saw snow, they were freaking out and really thought the sky was falling :haha: Now THAT is something to laugh at!! :lol:


----------



## mummy to be

hahahahaha that is kinda cute really :) hehehehhehe Allan (Hubby) and i want to take the kids to go and see the snow next year :)


----------



## Virginia

Stupid internet connection...double posted! :dohh:


----------



## Virginia

Hehe....I just don't like summer right now...I'm VERY glad I'm due in the dead of winter, because I won't be sweltering hot, but I'm also nervous because Feb is about when we get our lovely ice storms, and the road to the hospital (that's 55 miles away) is nice and curvy! I can just imagine going into labor in the middle of the night in the middle of an ice storm. Lol, I hope not!


----------



## Marlarky

Hey don't jinx it!! It gets really icy in Chicago during Feb, too. That is like our icy month. I'm 25 to 40 mins from hospital depending on traffic, it could be even more! And we go over a lot of bridges to get there, and knowing my OH he will be speeding because he will be freakinng out if I'm in labor :haha: So hopefully none of us will get stuck in that scenario! Or end up giving birth in the car OMG!!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Can u add me please?? I'm due 8th feb x


----------



## Ley

1sttimemom08 said:


> I just got back from my scan, also!!! I found out it's a girl!! Which is just what I wanted.. I'm VERY excited, and started crying when the tech told me. We are going to confirm it again in 4 weeks, but it looks pretty obvious, and the tech said she's sure it's a girl from how clear it was. She's about 10cm long (almost 4 inches!), and was moving like crazy!!! But we got a good, clear shot.. I'll post pics as soon as I can.. My computer is a bit strange and has issues trying to scan..
> 
> And congrats to all the other ladies that had scans today! :) I was so excited, and am still ecstatic about the news!! :) :) :)

Congratulations!, want me to add a pink stork next to your name?


----------



## ttcstill

I am so tired this morning and I too felt like I could feel the baby move last night though I am only 14 wks..... I never noticed with my other children until it was really obvious!!!!! hmmmmmm?


----------



## amber20

I have been feeling my baby move alot in the last week too. One side of my belly gets really hard too.


----------



## mummymadness

Me 2 i feel flutters every day now and can usually guess what time he/she gets active, Booked my gender scan 27th of August 10am really nervous .... Jelous reading every one in the heat bloody freezing here today and am stuck at work :(, Hope every 1s well ?. xx


----------



## Virginia

Marlarky said:


> Hey don't jinx it!! It gets really icy in Chicago during Feb, too. That is like our icy month. I'm 25 to 40 mins from hospital depending on traffic, it could be even more! And we go over a lot of bridges to get there, and knowing my OH he will be speeding because he will be freakinng out if I'm in labor :haha: So hopefully none of us will get stuck in that scenario! Or end up giving birth in the car OMG!!!!

Lol...I got several bridges to go across as well...including a wonderful one lane bridge!! I REALLY don't wanna give birth in the car! LOL...let's knock on some wood!


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Hi Rachael, I am due on 3rd feb by last scan. Am on holiday in sunny Suffolk at the mo, woo hoo!!

Thats what I dont get. We are exactly the same in weeks and days, and as i'm 15 weeks today, 25 weeks from now I will be 40 weeks......being the 3rd of February.........so how come at the scan she put my due date as 4th February? Sometimes I feel like they rush and dont actually look :-S

oOo where are you in Suffolk? x


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> here is my little wriggler.....
> nub guesses welcome, although I couldn't see a nub myself.
> https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/DSCF0426.jpg

I'm going girl. x


----------



## rachael872211

I never thought about it till reading the weather threads that it will probably be snowing and icy here too in February. 

I had a hospital appointment yesterday about having vaginal birth after cesarean. Just talking about the birth made me all nervous! I found out why I had a cesarean the first time around, because my daughter was back to back - making it harder to push out. The midwife gave me tips to not allow this baby to have the chance to go back to back, and she said later on in pregnancy I am to sit up straight and sit with my legs wide apart. lol. Even though, I remember with Eve, she went back to back, then i had to spend a week on all fours to turn her, managed to and then when my waters broke, she went back to back again. grr! 

4 more weeks until 2nd scan! woo! Its lovely that it seems to be much quicker for the 2nd scan. 

I go on holiday to France tomorrow and so far have been sooo lazy and done nothing! I have to clean the house and pack. :-S


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ley said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my scan, also!!! I found out it's a girl!! Which is just what I wanted.. I'm VERY excited, and started crying when the tech told me. We are going to confirm it again in 4 weeks, but it looks pretty obvious, and the tech said she's sure it's a girl from how clear it was. She's about 10cm long (almost 4 inches!), and was moving like crazy!!! But we got a good, clear shot.. I'll post pics as soon as I can.. My computer is a bit strange and has issues trying to scan..
> 
> And congrats to all the other ladies that had scans today! :) I was so excited, and am still ecstatic about the news!! :) :) :)
> 
> Congratulations!, want me to add a pink stork next to your name?Click to expand...


Sure! :) Thank you!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Well, I guess when it comes to road conditions, I'll be a bit lucky. I'm only about a half an hour from my hospital, freeway all the way. And by February, it's starting to warm up again already! It should be probably around the 50s or 60s by then, minimum! :)

I'll hope for the best for everyone else, though!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes it will be warming up here in Mississippi as well. It never really gets cold here anyway.

So excited to be in 2nd trimester! Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Rachael hun i had 2 back to back labours they were horrific and i did all the tips and Oscar wasnt so can be done thank the lord, I did plenty of rocking on all 4s and washing my floors alot which did the trick.

Hope every one enjoys there holidays :) xxx


----------



## Ley

Ok we have our first pink stork on the list ladies. Let me know as soon as you find out and I will add your colour.
Also if any of you are staying on team yellow then let me know and I will add a yellow stork.

I hope everyone is doing ok, I'm sorry I haven't been around much to chat but I've had a bit of a stressful time.
Hoping it calms down soon as I want to be able to enjoy this pregnancy not stress through it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ley said:


> Ok we have our first pink stork on the list ladies. Let me know as soon as you find out and I will add your colour.
> Also if any of you are staying on team yellow then let me know and I will add a yellow stork.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I'm sorry I haven't been around much to chat but I've had a bit of a stressful time.
> Hoping it calms down soon as I want to be able to enjoy this pregnancy not stress through it.

I am staying on team yellow:yellow:


----------



## gizmodo

Ley said:


> Ok we have our first pink stork on the list ladies. Let me know as soon as you find out and I will add your colour.
> Also if any of you are staying on team yellow then let me know and I will add a yellow stork.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I'm sorry I haven't been around much to chat but I've had a bit of a stressful time.
> Hoping it calms down soon as I want to be able to enjoy this pregnancy not stress through it.

Team yellow for us too please.


----------



## Chilly Willy

We're yellow couples! Lob just doesn't want to know!!! grrrr


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, i dont think i could manage to stay on team yellow, i wanna know now lol, chilly we have our scans on the same day :)


----------



## impatient1

Well I am just coming over to join 2nd tri but just noticed I never got put on the first tri list so hopefully can get put down for February 17th.


----------



## impatient1

Ooops just realised 2nd tri wasn't until 14 weeks, I am popping over to visit a bit early then.


----------



## Virginia

impatient1 said:


> Ooops just realised 2nd tri wasn't until 14 weeks, I am popping over to visit a bit early then.

Naw, we all popped in at week 13 I think! :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am going to find out when I get my scan and i am hoping for a girl.


----------



## carmyz

all went well with my first antenatal even though the computers went down so the m/w had to take all my info down on the forms instead..dp wasnt happy about that lol..im measurin 14cm and she heard bubs heartbeat so im glad she found it lol didnt think she would cause of my placenta ..im goin bk there after my 19wk scan on the 16th of sept..4wks and 6 days to go lmao but whos counting ...im goin to be finding out i cant wait really hoping for a girl 4 psychics said im having a girl and my nub picture also points to a girl so im goin nuts waiting lol..

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning everyone. 
We are hoping for another girl as well.. We dont mind either way but i think it is another girl... I feel EXACTLY the same as i did with layla when i was pregnant with her. So yeah.. 
There is no what i couldn't find out. I would go bonkers lol... We are definatly going to find out if we can :) 

Brrr it is freezing here again this morning. Hope it warms up to a decent kind of day! i would like to take Layla across the road to the park today. Fingers crossed!!!! 

I hope my study arrives today so i can start on that as well :)


----------



## winegums

i really want a surprise but OH doesnt so i know i will find out at some point so might as well find out at the scan!

we both really think BOY though.. not sure why though i think a girl would be nice then we could have one of each hehe but i honestly don't mind either way (hence the wanting a surprise)


----------



## mummymadness

Iam dying for a girl i cannot even picture this baby as a boy, Sounds bad i know but i am just sooo sure its a girl.
We will be very happy either way as long as bubs is happy and safe, But goshhh the waiting is killing me were dying to know only so much more white and cream things i can look at lol. xxxx


----------



## SIEGAL

I'm so jealous some of you know the gender already. I don't have another scan untill I am nearly 19 weeks :cry: Its KILLING me!! b/c evidently right about now the gender is evident.


----------



## carmyz

gender is better predicted at 16wks iv heard cause the nub is still changing..but every baby grows differently im gettin mine done at 19wks to lol seems so far away :(


----------



## mummymadness

It will go real quick girls u watch mines 2 weeks away but could be 4 months away feels so far lol. xxx


----------



## Marlarky

I don't have my scan until 20 weeks!! I am so impatient, too it's like 7 and a half more weeks away and killing me. And it is the ONLY ultrasound I get,so if the baby is being stubborn and I can't see, then I won't find out until they are born and that really scares me because I need to know to get the room ready, buy clothes, etc!!


----------



## Mamatoble

I don't mind what we have.
My son is voting for a brother, my 2 girls want another sister.
So someone in the house will be upset. - lol

Definately finding out though. But the waiting is also killing me. So many cute things that I have seen on line (from back home) and I am dying to get my mother-in-law to send me a 'care package' but she wants to know the sex too. 
20 September is around when I am getting the scan.

Ho hum.


----------



## Marlarky

Lol, OH and I don't care what we have. We are both hoping for a boy, but secretly I am wanting a girl just as much!! We just want a happy, healthy baby. But as I said, I really wnt to decorate the room in a little bit of the right colors, and my mom wants to know before she starts buying clothes. She already bought a couple girly ones though, I think she is getting her hopes a little too high!! :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am not finding out the gender so the scans dont really bother me. I dont even really think about it but I really want another girl and of course DH wants a boy. I just feel in my heart this is a girl and I already call her Madison. Not even sure if that will be her name but I do like it:winkwink:


----------



## amber20

I find out the gender on August 31 and it feels like forever away. I know time will fly if i keep myself busy.


----------



## babesx3

yay!!!

we're staying team yellow!!!:yellow:

would love a boy as have 2 girls 1 boy to even up..... but i so love my little girls would love a girl too!!!...:)

i do think its a boy tho!!! 24 weeks i'll find out!!!..:) 

my MW wants to induce at 39 weeks if i don't birth before!!:)


----------



## Ley

It's harsh to say it but I am desperate for a boy! This is my last pregnancy and after having 2 girls I would really love a boy. 
At the scan both me and hubby got an overwhelming feeling it was a boy but then all the nub guesses say girl.
It's another reason I don't want to find out the sex. This is going to sound really selfish but if I am told at the scan it is another girl I'm worried I might feel disappointed whereas if I wait until he/she is born I'm going to be so wrapped up in the moment and so in love with the baby it won't matter to me.


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> It's harsh to say it but I am desperate for a boy! This is my last pregnancy and after having 2 girls I would really love a boy.
> At the scan both me and hubby got an overwhelming feeling it was a boy but then all the nub guesses say girl.
> It's another reason I don't want to find out the sex. This is going to sound really selfish but if I am told at the scan it is another girl I'm worried I might feel disappointed whereas if I wait until he/she is born I'm going to be so wrapped up in the moment and so in love with the baby it won't matter to me.


Im the opposite , I have 2 boys and me and DS1 would love a girl (ds2 doesnt get whats going on lol ) OH wants another boy , i have to admit although my pregnancy is different i still feel like its a boy deep down . I have to find out as i want time to come to terms with it being another boy - not that i will mind as i love my boys and they are so much fun i know another one will be fun too but i just feel like i need to prepare me and DS1 for if its a boy :S


----------



## Skibunny

Hiya - I just had my 12 week scan which was really my 14 week scan (I've lost 2 weeks - yay!). I'm due on Feb 10th and we're happy to stay on team yellow.

This is our first baby and we're thrilled to bits. I was so nervous before my scan and to hear and see that everything is great was AMAZING!

I'm looking pretty big so we're off shopping later to check out the shops that I've never ventured in!

Hi to all February mummy's - hope the 2nd tri is better than the 1st!!

xx


----------



## rachael872211

Hi skibunny, I much prefer being in 2nd trimester


----------



## amylou1992

*wow certinaly is alot of us "10th feb" ladies on here!! 

anyone felt bubs kick yet? felt bubs kick for the 1st time last night , have been feeling movements for a good few weeks but didnt expect a kick this early on!  *


----------



## sleepen

i am so jelous. i don't even know when my next scan will be yet. i go in for a regular appointmnet on the 24th. so maybe he will tell me then when my next scan will be. they are done in his office, so he has full control. i am really wanting a boy this time as i already have a wonderful 10yr old girl. have only been looking at boy names. and keep refering to bubs as him.

good luck ladies. hope everyone is doing well


----------



## housewifey

Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??

This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!

xxxxxx


----------



## evewidow

Harveys_Mammy said:


> Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!
> 
> xxxxxx

hey , theres lots of us with in feb lovebugs with more than one child we will answer your million questions :D


----------



## misznessa

goodmorning ladiies! sorry i havent been up to date with u guys =( how is everyone feeling on their second tri?!
i actually have a huge question for those ladiies that this is their third pregnancy....how did ur first born react when ur second born was born?? 
im sooo nervous my son knows he will be a big brother hes really excited, he will be 7 years old in december and hes been spoiled rotten with both of our attention since he was the only one and now he will have to share it so will he take it good?!


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> goodmorning ladiies! sorry i havent been up to date with u guys =( how is everyone feeling on their second tri?!
> i actually have a huge question for those ladiies that this is their third pregnancy....how did ur first born react when ur second born was born??
> im sooo nervous my son knows he will be a big brother hes really excited, he will be 7 years old in december and hes been spoiled rotten with both of our attention since he was the only one and now he will have to share it so will he take it good?!

DS 1 took it really well when DS2 was born but he was only 2 . He was a little jealous at first when i was breast feeding so couldnt play with him or whatever , but he soon learnt that mommy was glued to the sofa so used to bring his books and things and we would have story time while DS2 fed . i just made sure when i had fed him i then paid DS1 some attention and i also got him to help with things like bath time . 

at first because the newborns sleep most the time things dont change too much its when they start to crawl and steal the older ones toys etc it can be a bit more difficult but by that time they have had plenty of time to get used their brother or sister . 

DS1 is now really excited about having another brother or sister and i think it will be much easier for him this time round , not sure how DS2 will take it as he is a bit more of a clingy mommys boy but hopefully it will all work out fine. 

you just have to balance it , dont overcompensate by giving the 1st born too much attention , also when people come to visit your new baby make sure they dont leave the older one out . I bought a few packs of hot wheels cars and hid them and when people came round with a present for the baby i asked them to give my older son a car so he didnt feel left out , though all the grandparents bought him a gift anyway . 

sorry for rambling lol !


----------



## Ley

misznessa said:


> goodmorning ladiies! sorry i havent been up to date with u guys =( how is everyone feeling on their second tri?!
> i actually have a huge question for those ladiies that this is their third pregnancy....how did ur first born react when ur second born was born??
> im sooo nervous my son knows he will be a big brother hes really excited, he will be 7 years old in december and hes been spoiled rotten with both of our attention since he was the only one and now he will have to share it so will he take it good?!

my dd1 was only 17 months old herself when dd2 was born so she didn't really know what was going on, she just noticed there was another baby around lol

This time dd1 is really excited and can't wait to be a big sister but I am worried she will get jealous as she doesn't understand that babies need a lot of time and attention.

I'm just going to make sure I include her as much as possible with things.

I think DD2 won't really understand whats happening.


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> DS 1 took it really well when DS2 was born but he was only 2 . He was a little jealous at first when i was breast feeding so couldnt play with him or whatever , but he soon learnt that mommy was glued to the sofa so used to bring his books and things and we would have story time while DS2 fed . i just made sure when i had fed him i then paid DS1 some attention and i also got him to help with things like bath time .
> 
> at first because the newborns sleep most the time things dont change too much its when they start to crawl and steal the older ones toys etc it can be a bit more difficult but by that time they have had plenty of time to get used their brother or sister .
> 
> DS1 is now really excited about having another brother or sister and i think it will be much easier for him this time round , not sure how DS2 will take it as he is a bit more of a clingy mommys boy but hopefully it will all work out fine.
> 
> you just have to balance it , dont overcompensate by giving the 1st born too much attention , also when people come to visit your new baby make sure they dont leave the older one out . I bought a few packs of hot wheels cars and hid them and when people came round with a present for the baby i asked them to give my older son a car so he didnt feel left out , though all the grandparents bought him a gift anyway .
> 
> sorry for rambling lol !

awwww thanx for the advice looks like ur boys are getting along very well =] hopefully ur first born will help ur second one adjust to the new baby :hugs: 

reading blogs and also friends told me the same to give a gift to my son from the baby when he or she is born so hopefully that will go well i dont want him to feel jealous or neglected....well i guess im in for a ride new experience for me since my son is so attached to me lol


----------



## misznessa

Harveys_Mammy said:


> Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!
> 
> xxxxxx

my EDD is also feb 8 :happydance: so we can be bump buddies if u like hun i dont have one either lol


----------



## carmyz

DS1 who was 2 at the time wasnt sure wat was goin on when he came to visit me in the hospital he wouldnt come near me or the baby i asked for a kiss and got nothing lol..but didnt take him long to be ok with ds2 and was soon giving him cuddles and kisses he was jealous at all..now hes 4 hes old enough to understand and hes excited to get another brother or sister.

DS2 on the other hand is 2 now and doesnt know wats goin on at the moment im not sure how hes goin to be when this baby comes he is still a bit sooky and like cuddles from mummy so its goin to be interesting..i think he might get jealous..


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies wow so much chatting missed it all today , I had a horrid day car got broken in to and stereo broken cost a fortune to sort new window out :( Bloody friday 13th typical ..

wow feb 10th is real real popular , I am sure i will go over thow so am secretly hoping for a V day baby :).

when i had Finnley layla adapted real well, She was a calm child and took it all in her stride, She wasnt very old but still acted very grown up when baby arrrived and luckily never tried to pick him up on her own lol, We just made sure she was very involved all the way through .

As for Gender iam sooo desperate like some others for a little girl, Iam partially worried how i will react but unlike u ley hun i decided to find out earlier so i could get use to the idea if i was having another boy , I will love my bubs no matter what but have had such a hard time with my first born son and then followed with another boy (Luckily a very calm child) i feel scared to have another boy and poor layla keeps begging for a sister to play with she feels so outnumbered, Some days i feel like a bad mummy for wanting a girl but i think its a big mix of emotions and i know i will love Bubs regardless just i pray that for my last pregnancy i am granted a little girl time will tell i guess xxxxxxx

Hope every ones well today ??. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

misznessa said:


> Harveys_Mammy said:
> 
> 
> Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> my EDD is also feb 8 :happydance: so we can be bump buddies if u like hun i dont have one either lolClick to expand...

I am also the 8th :) This is my 2nd pregnancy :) how are you both feeling??? 


I had a nice hot bath last night and now i am nervous that it might have been too hot and i might have harmed the baby.. is that silly of me to think that????


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi!! I met my mid wife today. Got a quick peak at the hospital we will deliver in. It was a good day. Baby's heartrate was 159 and I measured 14 ( cm?) which she said was perfect! I am not officially a low risk pregnancy which is super exciting! After having years ago it is nice just to enjoy that little piece of info. It's also great to be in 2nd tri!! Whohoo!!


----------



## Hannaaisha

Hi Lovebugs can u add me to the list pls I'm due on the 17th but I want it on the 14th to have a valentines baby!


----------



## carmyz

Mommny to be- hot baths and showers are a no no i think max temp is 38 degrees which is wat kids baths are suppose to be i think..bubs should be ok but just make sure its not hot next time hun..xx


----------



## mummy to be

Eeeeep - it was a nice and hot one :( Oppsie.. i never even thought about it. Just needed a rest and some me time so i jumped on in.. Silly Silly Silly me.. i didnt even bloody think!!!! I feel super silly!!!! Yes definatley know for next time that is for sure!! lol. 

It is a nice Saturday here today. Allan (Hubby) is working this morning and we are hoping that he will get home soon!!!! What is everyones plans for the weekend ahead???


----------



## Virginia

I had a bath the other day that made me a little nervous...my Dh decided to run the cold water for something when I was drawing my bath, so it was hotter than I expected, but I didn't wanna waste all that water...my bath tub is so small though, so it wasn't a very enjoyable bath...I would LOVE to just be able to lay down and soak/relax in a nice big bathtub....


----------



## carmyz

yeah pregnancy is just one big no no lol there is alot of things u cant do so i can imagine some ppl forgettin about stuff..i had a bath a couple of weeks ago i was just so sore and it was relaxing even though it got cold quicker i just refilled it will hot water so it was comfortable lol..

today we went and got some stuff for the boys bday party next wk..drinks ordered balloons and got the pinata its toy story themed so i mainly got everything in that theme lol..tonight were off to dps mates house for a bbq should be a good night.. not sure wats happenin 2moro..

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## gizmodo

Morning...I'm off maternity clothes shopping today. I already bought jeans the next size up at about week 6 to deal with the bloat, but now at 15+3 they are getting tight and uncomfortable even though they are quite low around the waist.

I also have a wedding to go to in 3 weeks and a hen night in 2 weeks and the dresses I'd planned on wearing aren't going to fit :( So need something to wear for those. 

Anyone else starting to need bigger clothes?


----------



## Ley

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies wow so much chatting missed it all today , I had a horrid day car got broken in to and stereo broken cost a fortune to sort new window out :( Bloody friday 13th typical ..
> 
> wow feb 10th is real real popular , I am sure i will go over thow so am secretly hoping for a V day baby :).
> 
> when i had Finnley layla adapted real well, She was a calm child and took it all in her stride, She wasnt very old but still acted very grown up when baby arrrived and luckily never tried to pick him up on her own lol, We just made sure she was very involved all the way through .
> 
> As for Gender iam sooo desperate like some others for a little girl, Iam partially worried how i will react but unlike u ley hun i decided to find out earlier so i could get use to the idea if i was having another boy , I will love my bubs no matter what but have had such a hard time with my first born son and then followed with another boy (Luckily a very calm child) i feel scared to have another boy and poor layla keeps begging for a sister to play with she feels so outnumbered, Some days i feel like a bad mummy for wanting a girl but i think its a big mix of emotions and i know i will love Bubs regardless just i pray that for my last pregnancy i am granted a little girl time will tell i guess xxxxxxx
> 
> Hope every ones well today ??. xxx

I know exactly what you mean, sometimes I feel like a bad mummy for having a gender preference. I mean, I know that I will be happy regardless as long as baby is happy and healthy but it would just make it extra special I think.
The reason I'm keeping it a surprise is because with DD2 who was also a surprise I was really worried that I would feel horrible if I had a girl but I remember the midwife holding her up so I could see and announce she was a girl and I wondered why the hell I even wanted a boy in the first place, it just seemed perfect that I had 2 little girls.
I'm kinda hoping for a repeat of that moment if this baby is a girl too lol


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachael, I am due on 3rd feb by last scan. Am on holiday in sunny Suffolk at the mo, woo hoo!!
> 
> Thats what I dont get. We are exactly the same in weeks and days, and as i'm 15 weeks today, 25 weeks from now I will be 40 weeks......being the 3rd of February.........so how come at the scan she put my due date as 4th February? Sometimes I feel like they rush and dont actually look :-S
> 
> oOo where are you in Suffolk? xClick to expand...

Hi Rachael,

we were staying at bruisyard hall which is near saxmundham, aldeburgh, that sort of area. We stay with my hubbies cousins and kids which is great but I am now exhausted again!! :lol:


----------



## Felicityjade

gizmodo said:


> Morning...I'm off maternity clothes shopping today. I already bought jeans the next size up at about week 6 to deal with the bloat, but now at 15+3 they are getting tight and uncomfortable even though they are quite low around the waist.
> 
> I also have a wedding to go to in 3 weeks and a hen night in 2 weeks and the dresses I'd planned on wearing aren't going to fit :( So need something to wear for those.
> 
> Anyone else starting to need bigger clothes?

I'm due the 2nd too, I can only wear leggings at the moment, everything is snug! It was my birthday yesterday so was given quite a few maternity tops and I bought a pair of maternity jeggins, I dint realise how much of my stuff I wouldn't be able to wear I just thought tops would stretch and trousers could go under..... Oh no, but I'm loving it, in my partners words ' I'm starting to look like baby bump not just a bit of a belly! Haha x


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks ley hun glad i dont feel alone, I guess where both doing it different to just enjoy the moment allthough your idea sounds great wish i had the patience to stay Yellow good on you :).

Wow every one in maternity clothes sounds so much fun, I always carry small (Iam only 5ft2 and 8 and half stone) so i am jelous i am still in ordinary clothes if i lay down i look like i usually do still a bit of bloat when i stand up but nothing major yet.

Iam stuck at work today feeling rather depressed about the car and money but sure will cheer up later , I am counting days till scan and to see bubs again :) 13 days and counting xxx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi could you put me down for 13th Feb pls? xx


----------



## ttcstill

I am not complaining at all but for the most part you can not even tell I am pregnant aside from the enourmous change in my breasts.


----------



## cerrie311

Here!! Due feb 12th!


----------



## evewidow

gizmodo said:


> Morning...I'm off maternity clothes shopping today. I already bought jeans the next size up at about week 6 to deal with the bloat, but now at 15+3 they are getting tight and uncomfortable even though they are quite low around the waist.
> 
> I also have a wedding to go to in 3 weeks and a hen night in 2 weeks and the dresses I'd planned on wearing aren't going to fit :( So need something to wear for those.
> 
> Anyone else starting to need bigger clothes?

i went maternity shopping today was more an excuse to go out with my mom and look at baby stuff tbh rather than needing bigger clothes but i wanted a few tops as some of mine are riding up a bit , was out all day got 2 tops for me a jumper for ds2 a shirt for ds1 and mom bought a white babygrow and hat set for bump


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, all my normal clothes are a bit snug now. I find myself using a hair band looped through the button hole and around the button on my pants. If I'm not wearing a skirt, that is. My tops are all starting to ride up, too. I need to get longer tank tops pretty soon, and some maternity tops (and bottoms). I had been out of work for awhile (bad timing all around!) and just found another job, so I should be able to get those things soon.. YAY! :) I'm not sure how I'll fit into my business clothes yet (most of them don't fit and are from long before I got pregnant). We'll see how this goes... lol :)


----------



## winegums

i dont get it! this is my SECOND pregnancy and all m clothes still fit me fine. when i stand sideways you can see there is some sort of bump forming but not enough to make my clothes not fit me lol!

in my last pregnancy i went in to my c section wearing a skirt 2 sizes bigger than my normal size and a pre-pregnancy top and the midwife said 'noo your not pregnant are you' LOL i want a decent baby bump


----------



## winegums

oh and me and oh have planned a holiday for next month - yay! its in fuertoventura however you spell it and the hotel is awesome and has loads of stuff for our son like soft play and toddlerzone plus 2 massive pools and a kiddy pool and its opposite a combined water park and animal experience where you can get a kiss from a sea lion and swim with sealions and sharks etc im sooooooo excited

ohhhh and theres camel safaris where you can ride around on camels and dolphin safaries where you can go on boat trips with dolphins swimming alongside you and glass bottom boat trips and theres LOVELY beaches and theres a zoo which looks amazing

hehe can you tell i don't get out much? i am SO excited. got my sons passport pics done today he's 16months and everytime they went to take a pic he pulled the biggest cheesiest smile haha!! now i have to get the form sorted and pray his passport arrives in time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlarky

My pantss have stopped fitting!! My shirts fit me, and I bought some that are a little bigger, but they are a little too big right now. But the pants definitely don't fit anymore. I need new ones FAST!! Maternity clothes, get ready!!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> oh and me and oh have planned a holiday for next month - yay! its in fuertoventura however you spell it and the hotel is awesome and has loads of stuff for our son like soft play and toddlerzone plus 2 massive pools and a kiddy pool and its opposite a combined water park and animal experience where you can get a kiss from a sea lion and swim with sealions and sharks etc im sooooooo excited
> 
> ohhhh and theres camel safaris where you can ride around on camels and dolphin safaries where you can go on boat trips with dolphins swimming alongside you and glass bottom boat trips and theres LOVELY beaches and theres a zoo which looks amazing
> 
> hehe can you tell i don't get out much? i am SO excited. got my sons passport pics done today he's 16months and everytime they went to take a pic he pulled the biggest cheesiest smile haha!! now i have to get the form sorted and pray his passport arrives in time!!!!!!!!

i took DS1 to fuerteventura for his 1st holiday , we had a great time , hope you do too :D


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh and me and oh have planned a holiday for next month - yay! its in fuertoventura however you spell it and the hotel is awesome and has loads of stuff for our son like soft play and toddlerzone plus 2 massive pools and a kiddy pool and its opposite a combined water park and animal experience where you can get a kiss from a sea lion and swim with sealions and sharks etc im sooooooo excited
> 
> ohhhh and theres camel safaris where you can ride around on camels and dolphin safaries where you can go on boat trips with dolphins swimming alongside you and glass bottom boat trips and theres LOVELY beaches and theres a zoo which looks amazing
> 
> hehe can you tell i don't get out much? i am SO excited. got my sons passport pics done today he's 16months and everytime they went to take a pic he pulled the biggest cheesiest smile haha!! now i have to get the form sorted and pray his passport arrives in time!!!!!!!!
> 
> i took DS1 to fuerteventura for his 1st holiday , we had a great time , hope you do too :DClick to expand...

lol im glad you said that and it doesnt turn out awful cos im so exited lol!!! we always try to go somewhere we've never been before and apparently its very family friendly so thats why we chose it!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh and me and oh have planned a holiday for next month - yay! its in fuertoventura however you spell it and the hotel is awesome and has loads of stuff for our son like soft play and toddlerzone plus 2 massive pools and a kiddy pool and its opposite a combined water park and animal experience where you can get a kiss from a sea lion and swim with sealions and sharks etc im sooooooo excited
> 
> ohhhh and theres camel safaris where you can ride around on camels and dolphin safaries where you can go on boat trips with dolphins swimming alongside you and glass bottom boat trips and theres LOVELY beaches and theres a zoo which looks amazing
> 
> hehe can you tell i don't get out much? i am SO excited. got my sons passport pics done today he's 16months and everytime they went to take a pic he pulled the biggest cheesiest smile haha!! now i have to get the form sorted and pray his passport arrives in time!!!!!!!!
> 
> i took DS1 to fuerteventura for his 1st holiday , we had a great time , hope you do too :DClick to expand...
> 
> lol im glad you said that and it doesnt turn out awful cos im so exited lol!!! we always try to go somewhere we've never been before and apparently its very family friendly so thats why we chose it!Click to expand...

yes it is id go back but like you we like to try and go somewhere we havent been , they were great with ds1 he was 10 months and all the waiters in every restaurant would make a fuss of him and give him ice cream for free etc . we stopped in costa coleta resort but we hired a car and drove round a few places coralleja was really nice sand dunes etc we went to the zoo place safari thing and the marine park - cant remember what they were called though sorry was 4 years ago lol


----------



## mummymadness

whats the hotel called wine hun ??, Sounds lovely we try go some where new every time too last october was Holiday Village Egypt next year its Holiday Village tunisia i know nothing about tunisia so hope we like it xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm waiting until next summer for any trips. My parents and I want to make a scuba diving trip (we're all certified, but obviously I can't dive during pregnancy), probably just off the West Coast in California. I have a friend that offered to go with us to watch the baby if I'd like :) I'm looking forward to that trip! Other than that, I may take a trip out of state before the end of my 2nd tri, to visit family and old friends (they all want to see me when I'm huge, and say I'm not allowed to come out until then!) :)

And my whole family is amazed that I'm already showing.. to an extent. They all showed early, too, but didn't think I'd show this much this early! I look like I'm already 6-7 months! If I could take a picture to post I would. But my computer is having problems loading pictures lately... :(


----------



## Virginia

I'm not showing at all yet...but my pants do feel a little snug...


----------



## Ley

We always stay in the UK for our holidays. Might sound cheesy but for the last 2 years we have taken the girls to Butlins and have had the time of our lives.
It would be nice to go abroad but I'm not a huge fan of the heat or of plane journeys lol


----------



## Ley

1sttimemom08 said:


> Yeah, all my normal clothes are a bit snug now. I find myself using a hair band looped through the button hole and around the button on my pants. If I'm not wearing a skirt, that is. My tops are all starting to ride up, too. I need to get longer tank tops pretty soon, and some maternity tops (and bottoms). I had been out of work for awhile (bad timing all around!) and just found another job, so I should be able to get those things soon.. YAY! :) I'm not sure how I'll fit into my business clothes yet (most of them don't fit and are from long before I got pregnant). We'll see how this goes... lol :)

haha I do the hair band trick too! and I bought some bump bands to cover it up so no one see's


----------



## evewidow

Well good morning ladies ! I spent last night on the sofa and had a decent sleep as it goes lol . Hubby i think has food poisoning hes been really ill since sat morning but im taking no chances in case its a bug so me and the kids are avoiding him lol


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies, I think I can be in here now i'm 13 weeks? Hope your all feeling ok.

I have had some nigley cramps last few days but hoping it is just bubs growing some more xxx


----------



## Ley

Hi Ava, welcome to 2nd tri x


----------



## Hannaaisha

Does anyone know the sex of their baby yet? I'm dying to find out!!! I think I'm having a boy.


----------



## mummymadness

i think we have 1 lady who has found out Hanna and i find out 27th as some other ladies do end of august i think dont think any one else knows yet ?.

Hows every one today ?,Iam having a pissed off at the world day today lol hormones really hitting me hard xxx


----------



## amylou1992

yup having a really bad day aswell, woke up at 4.30 to my dogs barking, turned out i some how locked one of them out in the main hallway (block of flats) without knowing for just over 4 hours !! i burst into tears when i realised! poor dog wasnt impressed lol. 

since then ive been having a bad day, yelled at OH when he got in from work for been late when he actualy wasnt late home. :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! I'm officially in 2nd trimester now! Yay!


----------



## evewidow

welocme to 2nd tri :D 

we find out the sex on 4th Sept just under 3 weeks to go im excited !


----------



## gizmodo

I didn't have a lot of luck maternity clothes shopping yesterday. Most shops didn't have maternity sections. In fact Mothercare and Mamas & Papas were the only ones that did. I saw loads that I liked in M&P, but to buy 5 tops would be quite pricey (about £150)...might buy a couple though.

I'm now bidding on some maternity clothes bundles on ebay, but have been outbid on everything so far. Will keep trying. If I don't manage to win some jeans by the end of the week I'll have a go at ordering some from Next online.

I've finally found I've got a bit more energy at last. Was out shopping for 5 hours yesterday and been doing lots of tidying and cake baking today!

Anyone got scans/appointments this week? I have my 16 week appointment on Wednesday. I cannot wait :)

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## impatient1

evewidow said:


> Well good morning ladies ! I spent last night on the sofa and had a decent sleep as it goes lol . Hubby i think has food poisoning hes been really ill since sat morning but im taking no chances in case its a bug so me and the kids are avoiding him lol

I quite often sleep on the couch, and for some reason that is where I sleep the best. Hope your OH starts feeling better.



Ava Grace said:


> Hi Ladies, I think I can be in here now i'm 13 weeks? Hope your all feeling ok.
> 
> I have had some nigley cramps last few days but hoping it is just bubs growing some more xxx

I too have been feeling these.


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh thanks for posiing that impatient1 I have been stressing about them. I'm going to call my midwife tomorrow just to put my mind at ease.

I just bought a gorgeous pair of maternity skinny jeans from TopShop they are sooo comfy and make my legs look thinner which is always a bonus. I only have a small bump at the moment but can't wait until it's huge!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every one gets there maternity clothes they want, As i dont get very big at all (Always have small babies) tend to just buy size 12 instead of 10 comfy trousers from Primark and all the long tops in fashion are perfect for bump :).Still spending the day stressing i just got real Angry at some one girlfriend posing on Facebook hated the picture and started screaming at the screen (Tad overemotinal i know lol) Hope every one else is well ? xxx


----------



## sleepen

i guess i am luky as i can still fit in my regular clothes. don't even need hair tye or rubber band on button. but with my first i did not show till i was six months. and was able to wear regular clothes till i was five months.


----------



## Ley

I have a problem in that I'm only 5ft tall so finding petite maternity trousers that aren't stupidly expensive is difficult.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hannaaisha said:


> Does anyone know the sex of their baby yet? I'm dying to find out!!! I think I'm having a boy.

I just found out last week that I'm having a girl! :) I'm very excited.. I wanted a girl (although would be happy with either), but EVERYONE thought I was having a boy.. I had a dream that everyone was expecting a boy and I ended up with a girl named Zealia. Well, I confirmed it's a girl, so I'm definitely taking the name I had in my dream! :)


----------



## impatient1

1sttimemom08 said:


> Hannaaisha said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the sex of their baby yet? I'm dying to find out!!! I think I'm having a boy.
> 
> I just found out last week that I'm having a girl! :) I'm very excited.. I wanted a girl (although would be happy with either), but EVERYONE thought I was having a boy.. I had a dream that everyone was expecting a boy and I ended up with a girl named Zealia. Well, I confirmed it's a girl, so I'm definitely taking the name I had in my dream! :)Click to expand...

Congratulations on finding out it is a girl.


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> whats the hotel called wine hun ??, Sounds lovely we try go some where new every time too last october was Holiday Village Egypt next year its Holiday Village tunisia i know nothing about tunisia so hope we like it xxx

its called oasis papagayo, tunisia was on our short list too!!

the place we're staying has very mixed reviews for the actual rooms but the complex has good reviews so we will see!

we sometimes go away in the UK but I have too much of a thing for sandy beaches and swimming pools hehe


----------



## winegums

went to primark the other day they have leggings for £3 lol what a bargin. i cant afford really to buy new clothes but i got a couple of pairs just cos they are so comfy and stretchy too incase i do get a bump lol!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

impatient1 said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannaaisha said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the sex of their baby yet? I'm dying to find out!!! I think I'm having a boy.
> 
> I just found out last week that I'm having a girl! :) I'm very excited.. I wanted a girl (although would be happy with either), but EVERYONE thought I was having a boy.. I had a dream that everyone was expecting a boy and I ended up with a girl named Zealia. Well, I confirmed it's a girl, so I'm definitely taking the name I had in my dream! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on finding out it is a girl.Click to expand...

Thank you! I was so happy I teared up a little :) It was amazing, hearing her little heartbeat again, and seeing her jump while I felt her.. and then finally being told it was a girl. :) I'm VERY excited. :happydance:


----------



## Hannaaisha

Aww firsttimemum08 congratulations  I love that name its really unique I've never heard it before with a name like Zealia she will be beautiful!! & Ley I always went to Pontins in Blackpool growing up and its really good memories, it can be just as fun in England too.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hannaaisha said:


> Aww firsttimemum08 congratulations  I love that name its really unique I've never heard it before with a name like Zealia she will be beautiful!!

Thank you! :) I'm Very excited to meet my little Zealia Raine :)


----------



## Sentiment

Im confused, has anyone been feeling movement?

This is my first and I know its too early, but its been keeping me up? :wacko:


----------



## Ley

Sentiment said:


> Im confused, has anyone been feeling movement?
> 
> This is my first and I know its too early, but its been keeping me up? :wacko:

Last night I felt a definite defined kick. It wasn't a massive kick only light but there was absolutely no mistaking what it was.
Aside from that I've been having flutterings for a few days.

When you say it's been keeping you up at night, what does it feel like?


----------



## Sentiment

It feels like someone is very softly running their pinky finger across my stomach for a split second 

and sometimes a swishing feeling. I feel it the most when im bent over.


----------



## Ley

Definitely sounds like early movements then. It's possible, even if it is your first, if you know what you are feeling for and also if you are very slim it's definitely possible.

Congratulations :) enjoy the early movements as towards the end they get very uncomfortable lol


----------



## evewidow

good morning ladies hope everyone is well .
Its a bit rubbish here , hubby has been diagnosed with salmonella poisoning , he can hardly move and so kids are missing him and grumpy. My eldest son is grumpy because he didnt get his badge at swimming this morning and i have a head ache. 

On the plus side the sun is shining bright for the 1st time in a week so i might go for a nice walk with them later on .
i have been feeling a few movements but not many just the odd flutter mostly at night time


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo eve hope your OH gets better real soon , Definatley sounds like early movements Sentiment hun, I have been feeling bubbles for a few weeks now no defined movements yet but have a feeling my placenta is funny because i have trouble with the doppler too.

Stuck at work today hoping it goes quick as going to take the kids somewhere tomorrow i think a nice day out xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I haven't felt movements yet although I had a funny fluttery sensation in the bath and was convinced that was baby.

I have noticed a few loud bangs on the Doppler though and i'm sure that is bubs kicking! It made me jump at first!!

xx


----------



## leeanne26

Im finally here 13 weeks and 5 days and i actually feel alot better the time has flown in all fairness and me and my husband are flying to mexico on thurs which i must admit am a bit anxious about it but cant wait.
I have felt very sorry for my poor husband and thank him so much for putting up with my hormonal mood swings lol he has been a saint xx.
We had our scan and and all is well baby moving like a maniac and appeared to be sucking his/her thumb so so cute i cant wait to meet them.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> It feels like someone is very softly running their pinky finger across my stomach for a split second
> 
> and sometimes a swishing feeling. I feel it the most when im bent over.

It's very possible! This is my first, but I have been feeling it since 9 1/2 weeks, and now feel little "bumps" every so often to go with the feeling that someone is tickling me from the inside out! :) :) Congrats!


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo yes ava the big thuds on doppler is usually baby doing summersaults lol, I usually get a shove off kind of kick then baby moves away dont think he/she likes the doppler lol.

welcome over Leeanne


----------



## gizmodo

Aw I can't wait to start feeling baby move.

Am really hoping I will get to hear the heartbeat on Wednesday at my 16wk appt. Do all midwives listen for a heartbeat at this appointment?


----------



## Ley

some dont like to gizmodo as it can still be difficult to find at this point but if you tell her you understand she might not be able to find but would still like to try then she should xx


----------



## misznessa

heyy ladiies! wow i miss 2 days and the thread fills up so quick! lol hope everyone is feeling good!?

i also been feeling flutters and bubbles but not sure if its baby or not cuz with my son i didnt feel movement until 17 weeks or so hhhmmm so i dunno but i have my 16 week scan next week so excited =] hopefully they can tell us the gender if not then i will have to wait till september 21st which will be my 20 week scan

i make 15 weeks tomorrow YAY! =]


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> Hope every one gets there maternity clothes they want, As i dont get very big at all (Always have small babies) tend to just buy size 12 instead of 10 comfy trousers from Primark and all the long tops in fashion are perfect for bump :).Still spending the day stressing i just got real Angry at some one girlfriend posing on Facebook hated the picture and started screaming at the screen (Tad overemotinal i know lol) Hope every one else is well ? xxx

awwwww im the same way very emotional for no reason LOL...im a nurse so my scrubs are still doing a great job! haha but on wkends when i go out i usually wear leggins since i cant button my jeans no more and a long top which makes my bump show like crazy but its cute im only 4'11 so im showing alot my son is almost my height lmao im gonna start waddling like a penguin pretty soon :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyy felt real kick tonight over the moon, Had Doppler on and as i said he/she hates it then all of a sudden heard a massive thumb like usual but actually felt the kick this time not a flutter but a real kick soooo impressed at my clever little bubs :).

Hope every ones well . xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

wow! I can't wait to feel real kicks :) that is amazing!! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How is everyone? 

Yes i love being able to feel the baby kick and move around. She was going crazy last night while i was studying! Cheeky little girl :) 

Wow... i am 15 weeks today!!!! O.M.G i cant believe that i am here already!!! It is happening so fast this time around!!!!! seemed to take forever to get to 15 weeks with Layla.. I still havent got my date for next scan. i am hoping that they contact me soon with the date :)

Is anyone clearly got a baby bump yet or?? Common show your bumpies :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mummy to be said:


> Is anyone clearly got a baby bump yet or?? Common show your bumpies :)

I definitely do! I'm also 15 weeks, and can't believe I'm already showing since it's my first! Take a look (lets just say I usually have a completely flat tummy hehe)!! Oh, and excuse the "frumpiness". I had just woken up when I took the picture (had some friends that didn't believe the bump was there first thing in the morning.. hahaha)

From the front, you can't even tell there's a bump if I'm wearing black...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs297.snc4/41207_1300116837602_1670877860_597717_7654204_n.jpg

But from the side.. well, that's a different story! lol
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs278.snc4/40229_1300117717624_1670877860_597718_2025900_n.jpg


----------



## misznessa

my bumpie is gettin big for my short self lol im gonna start a prego journal when i get home from work today so i will be posting sonogram and bumpiie pikz =]

1sttimemom08 ur lil bump loooks so adorable hun!! =] and congrats on ur babygirl im hoping mine is a girl to


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you :) I'm very excited. It's nice that my mom is so excited with me (since I'll be a single mom.. the father ran at week 6, during the first ultrasound). I think the rest of my family (and friends) are getting a bit tired of me talking about nothing but babies and pregnancy all the time though haha My dad is only interested when I feel her moving around.. but the bump makes it so much more exciting for us :) :)


----------



## misznessa

1sttimemom08 said:


> Thank you :) I'm very excited. It's nice that my mom is so excited with me (since I'll be a single mom.. the father ran at week 6, during the first ultrasound). I think the rest of my family (and friends) are getting a bit tired of me talking about nothing but babies and pregnancy all the time though haha My dad is only interested when I feel her moving around.. but the bump makes it so much more exciting for us :) :)

im sorry to hear that about ur daughters father :hugs: but i see u have alot of support from ur family thats all that matters and u have all of us of course :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yes, the support from family, and being able to talk to everyone on here (plus having a close friend just two weeks ahead of me in pregnancy) helps a TON! :) Thank you!


----------



## Sentiment

Ive been lurking this thread since it was started, im really shy.

I thought Id tell you guys about myself in a nutshell. 

Im 18 from Louisiana, and in my first year of college. 

I was best friends with the FOB since I was 12 and he was 15, and around this time last year it got serious, and I wanted to wait until marriage and stuff. But now that I look back at it I was being manipulated a lot by him. I had never kissed or hugged or hung out with anyone of the other sex because I was so timid. But he promised me a ring by august and wanted to start a family and I was considering myself so lucky to find someone so soon. and I wanted to wait to do all of these things until I got my degree in midwifery. 

But he wanted it all now, and he started saying things like If you want to wait until marriage then im gone, just say you wanna wait and see what happens. And he had been my only friend for so long I gave it.

And few weeks later I showed symptoms and found out I was expecting, and he called me a lying, crazy, bitch and stopped talking to me completely. and at that point I gave up and he still thinks im lying. told me things like he didnt want it anyway, and he didnt want it with me

I really do hate his guts, but I plan to show him proof soon. 

and now im here due feb. 14th and I love this baby so much already.

oh and this baby was destined to be born because we used a condom, im not sure what happened.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> Ive been lurking this thread since it was started, im really shy.
> 
> I thought Id tell you guys about myself in a nutshell.
> 
> Im 18 from Louisiana, and in my first year of college.
> 
> I was best friends with the FOB since I was 12 and he was 15, and around this time last year it got serious, and I wanted to wait until marriage and stuff. But now that I look back at it I was being manipulated a lot by him. I had never kissed or hugged or hung out with anyone of the other sex because I was so timid. But he promised me a ring by august and wanted to start a family and I was considering myself so lucky to find someone so soon. and I wanted to wait to do all of these things until I got my degree in midwifery.
> 
> But he wanted it all now, and he started saying things like If you want to wait until marriage then im gone, just say you wanna wait and see what happens. And he had been my only friend for so long I gave it.
> 
> And few weeks later I showed symptoms and found out I was expecting, and he called me a lying, crazy, bitch and stopped talking to me completely. and at that point I gave up and he still thinks im lying. told me things like he didnt want it anyway, and he didnt want it with me
> 
> I really do hate his guts, but I plan to show him proof soon.
> 
> and now im here due feb. 14th and I love this baby so much already.
> 
> oh and this baby was destined to be born because we used a condom, im not sure what happened.

Well, we're all here for you. For me, the father and I were only seeing each other a short time. He is in the marines, and it happened right after I lost my job. Well, before we knew I was pregnant, he always said how if anything ever happened he'd be there, blah blah blah.. The day of my ultrasound, he bailed. I told him when I found out it was a girl, but he didn't seem too interested.. Which is fine with me, I plan to fight for full custody (which should be easy, since 1. he's in the marines, 2. he married a friend just to get the benefits of being in the military and being married, such as higher pay etc., so basically he's scamming the gov't for pay and to stay out of the barracks. He'll be busted when the court orders a paternity test. He's not out of the military for another 4 years and actually wants me to keep it a secret that he's the dad until then. Fat chance. I want custody, and to sweeten the deal, I know military will give my baby girl full medical benefits.).

Anyways, I'm 20, used to have a great job and be on my own. Met him, soon after lost my job, moved to Cali to be with him, found out I was pregnant, came back to AZ at my family and his request for the pregnancy (he deploys to Afghanistan the same time I'm due), and a week later he ended things between us. Communication ended when he tried to bribe me with $2500 to get an abortion.

Now, I couldn't be happier. I'm staying with my parents, and just got a job in a school district here working with a special needs student one on one. Plus I'm starting school later this month to become an Elementary Education teacher. :)

Thought I'd share my story, since you shared yours :) You'll be fine, as long as it's what you want, and as long as you are ready to do this without a man to help :) Family is the BIGGEST support you have, as do I :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and just remember (like I have to every day) to make yourself as happy as possible. Your emotions rub off on your baby, so every time the thought of him upsets you, remind yourself that the baby is the most important thing to you, and just let it slide right off of you. Do whatever you can to make yourself happy, because ultimately, it means a happy baby. Worries and stress won't help either of you at all :)


----------



## Sentiment

Thank you so much, I try not to think about him too much..these hormones make me bawl forever at even the thought of anything associated with him

like I saw a mcdonalds a few weeks ago, and I cried for so long ugh. 

and Im sorry what happened, some guys are just huge pricks I swear. 

I had a few art buddies who found out I was, and started saying the most horrible things like, I hope youre having an abortion, or youre going to ruin this childs life, and my fav...youre a dumb pregnant *****. I really need to pick my friends better lol. 

Today at college I was so happy but annoyed, because the baby is so active I couldnt concentrate today. And im glad I read that hair band trick last night in this thread because I could not button my pants, and I wore them like 3 weeks ago with no problem. lol.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Lol no problem. Ignore the people that don't understand. I have 2 older sisters that raised their kids without the father around, and have done an AMAZING job. Trust me, it can be done. You being there for the baby, and giving it all the love you have will make your little one extremely happy. 

I'm not going to hold mine back from knowing her father, because I know how damaging that can be too from family experience and watching it happen. But I will ensure that my child can't be taken from me, the person that (I feel) knows what is best for my child. Nobody knows what's best except for you. 

Definitely choose your friends a little better. They may not understand it now, but at least you do. :) 

I know what you mean about the emotional hormones. It took a good few weeks of him just talking straight trash when I realized.. Why would I want him in my life anyways? I know what is best for my child.. he doesn't have a clue what's going on. Now I'm at the point that I am only angry when I think of him, and even that is dying down to just a "blah" feeling about him (if that makes sense!). It takes time, but things can only get better (I'm a pretty optimistic person.. I have horrible luck, but know things can only get better and always look forward to that moment when they will. It's the best way to get through the tough times). 

I've been using the hair band trick for a few weeks now.. works like a charm!! :)


----------



## Angel_dust

Hi everyone, I've just arrived over from first tri. *waves* I've lurked about before but lately been giving advice to first tri 'spotters and bleeders' because I've had this problem since week 4 and although i'm coping ok and i know bubs is fine, i know its scary in the early days.

So here I am, baby was due on my b'day (22nd) but been changed to the 15th now. 

This is going to sound dumb , but is it too early for me to be able to feel movement, I swear at certain times i can feel bubbly kind of gassy type feelings...unless its just gas lol. Its 12 years since i was last pregnant and i cannot remember a thing! 

Sentiment, :hugs: your ex sounds like an idiot and i hope one day he realises what he has missed out on when he sees you with your child. I had the same happen to me 15 years ago with my first and despite being told by people i was too young and wouldnt be able to cope, she has turned into the most beautiful, clever (top in all, her subjects), and loving person who i am very proud of. x


----------



## evewidow

angel dust , they prob are mobements i have started feeling them and im a few days behind you :) 

I feel pregnant today - do you know what i mean lol i just feel heavy in my tummy and im in a cba attitude im still in my pj's at 11:15 and dont plan on getting dressed in hurry tbh

how is everyone else today ?


----------



## 87lianne

Hello i will be coming upto 14 weeks this friday! will it be ok to put my name in the list please? im due 18th Feb thanks!


----------



## evewidow

87lianne said:


> Hello i will be coming upto 14 weeks this friday! will it be ok to put my name in the list please? im due 18th Feb thanks!

same day as me - hello :D


----------



## 87lianne

Hello! i say the 18th but at my scan they said that i was 3days further on but because its not a whole week they keep it as the original date the 18th so will be interesting to see when he/she actually comes!


----------



## samh

hello i am due the 15th of feb cant wait am hoping it is a valentines baby though!!!


----------



## evewidow

87lianne said:


> Hello! i say the 18th but at my scan they said that i was 3days further on but because its not a whole week they keep it as the original date the 18th so will be interesting to see when he/she actually comes!

yea , we think this one will come early as we have had 1 late and 1 bang on the day so early would be a change lol !


----------



## housewifey

misznessa said:


> Harveys_Mammy said:
> 
> 
> Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> my EDD is also feb 8 :happydance: so we can be bump buddies if u like hun i dont have one either lolClick to expand...

Yaaay! I'll add u 2 my signature and add as a friend :) xxx


----------



## Ley

Updated to here

Angel_dust you were already on the list from first tri hun x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

evewidow said:


> angel dust , they prob are mobements i have started feeling them and im a few days behind you :)
> 
> I feel pregnant today - do you know what i mean lol i just feel heavy in my tummy and im in a cba attitude im still in my pj's at 11:15 and dont plan on getting dressed in hurry tbh
> 
> how is everyone else today ?

I know what you mean! I'm 15 weeks, and yesterday and the day before I was feeling much more "pregnant" lol I had no will to get dressed all day, whereas usually I won't leave my room without getting dressed! I feel that way today, but had to get up and moving bright and early at 6 to get some paperwork and things done for my new job... :( I definitely know what you mean though! I went into my mom's school (she's a teacher) for a few minutes to see her class (4th graders), and they (along with the teachers next to her) all commented saying I was looking much bigger than last week :) (one student came up and said "Miss Brittany, you look much more pregnanter than last week" and gave me a huge hug.. I love these kids..)


----------



## Angel_dust

Ley said:


> Updated to here
> 
> Angel_dust you were already on the list from first tri hun x

Thankyou! I didnt realise :dohh: baby brain has struck again. Been like that alot lately, like earlier i went out to the bank and ran out of petrol, I never do things like that usually...


----------



## evewidow

1sttimemom08 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> angel dust , they prob are mobements i have started feeling them and im a few days behind you :)
> 
> I feel pregnant today - do you know what i mean lol i just feel heavy in my tummy and im in a cba attitude im still in my pj's at 11:15 and dont plan on getting dressed in hurry tbh
> 
> how is everyone else today ?
> 
> I know what you mean! I'm 15 weeks, and yesterday and the day before I was feeling much more "pregnant" lol I had no will to get dressed all day, whereas usually I won't leave my room without getting dressed! I feel that way today, but had to get up and moving bright and early at 6 to get some paperwork and things done for my new job... :( I definitely know what you mean though! I went into my mom's school (she's a teacher) for a few minutes to see her class (4th graders), and they (along with the teachers next to her) all commented saying I was looking much bigger than last week :) (one student came up and said "Miss Brittany, you look much more pregnanter than last week" and gave me a huge hug.. I love these kids..)Click to expand...

aww bless what a sweetie ! my eldest son just says mommy your tummy is getting very fat , in a most uncomplimentary way bless him lol !


----------



## sleepen

ok so i have very bad post nasal drip (sorry if tmi) and lately when i get up and my nose starts working again i start coughing. which whatever not that big a deal right until i realized couching has become very unpleasant. i get a pain very low in my tummy (kind of like a pulling sensation) anyone else getting this?


----------



## sahrene1978

My baby brain has been terrible lately. Yesterday I went to one bank and cashed a check. I made out my deposit slip and set it on the other seat in the car. I forgot all about going to the other bank to deposit it and went to Target. I left $300 bucks sitting out in the open while I went into the store.Half way throug shopping I realized it! I left all my stuff on a counter and ran to the car. Thank goodness I locked the car door and the money was still there but it scared me! I would have been in tough shape if someone had broken in my car. I didn't dare tell the hubby what I did.. :)

Sahrene


----------



## sahrene1978

sleepen said:


> ok so i have very bad post nasal drip (sorry if tmi) and lately when i get up and my nose starts working again i start coughing. which whatever not that big a deal right until i realized couching has become very unpleasant. i get a pain very low in my tummy (kind of like a pulling sensation) anyone else getting this?

I have the pulling sensations. I believe they are your ligaments stretching so while it is disturbing, it is harmless. I had them bad when I was pregnant with my twins so this time I feel them alot less :).

I don't know about the drip :(

Sahrene


----------



## sleepen

thanks that what i thought just wasn't sure. i am not worried about the post nasal drip. i know what that is from(running a/c with cat & dog in house) alergies yeah. thanks


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies, wow i had a nice day OH took kids and i went and got my Nails done and a pedicure was absaloute heaven :).

Baby kicks once started yesterday are now regular through the day i expected to feel it once yesterday then not again for ages but tonight i have felt full summersaults and kicks very happy :), Welcome to all coming over from 1st tri and hope every one is real well today ??. xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies, wow i had a nice day OH took kids and i went and got my Nails done and a pedicure was absaloute heaven :).
> 
> Baby kicks once started yesterday are now regular through the day i expected to feel it once yesterday then not again for ages but tonight i have felt full summersaults and kicks very happy :), Welcome to all coming over from 1st tri and hope every one is real well today ??. xxx

ooh sounds fab - jealous much !


----------



## Storm7

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies, wow i had a nice day OH took kids and i went and got my Nails done and a pedicure was absaloute heaven :).
> 
> Baby kicks once started yesterday are now regular through the day i expected to feel it once yesterday then not again for ages but tonight i have felt full summersaults and kicks very happy :), Welcome to all coming over from 1st tri and hope every one is real well today ??. xxx

I am also soooooo jealous - I saw so much movement on the scan which is weird when you can't actually feel it! Can not wait to feel baby kick!


----------



## Storm7

Please could I get my due date updated on the main page. I was due the 18th but on my scan was moved to the 21st. Thank you


----------



## Sentiment

I havent felt much today, but I do feel a swishing feeling...could that be the baby too?


----------



## misznessa

Harveys_Mammy said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harveys_Mammy said:
> 
> 
> Im due February 8th!! Bump buddies anybody??
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby, we lost Harvey due to mmc in December. Any experienced mummys out there to answer a million questions?? haha!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> my EDD is also feb 8 :happydance: so we can be bump buddies if u like hun i dont have one either lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yaaay! I'll add u 2 my signature and add as a friend :) xxxClick to expand...

sounds good hun i will do the same =]


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> I havent felt much today, but I do feel a swishing feeling...could that be the baby too?

Could be, but only you can tell!! :) Just try to decide how regular it is, and if there's a difference between those feelings, and gas bubbles.. :)


I know I've been feeling my little girl move around like crazy all day today!! Especially when I had spicy mexican rice in a tortilla for lunch, the spicy chili for dinner, or the lime I decided tasted amazing all of a sudden (lately I can't get enough spicy food! lol)... Anyways, those things REALLY got baby Zealia moving around. Mostly swishing, but I got a couple of occasional "bumps" too lol :)


----------



## Sentiment

1sttimemom08 said:


> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I havent felt much today, but I do feel a swishing feeling...could that be the baby too?
> 
> Could be, but only you can tell!! :) Just try to decide how regular it is, and if there's a difference between those feelings, and gas bubbles.. :)
> 
> 
> I know I've been feeling my little girl move around like crazy all day today!! Especially when I had spicy mexican rice in a tortilla for lunch, the spicy chili for dinner, or the lime I decided tasted amazing all of a sudden (lately I can't get enough spicy food! lol)... Anyways, those things REALLY got baby Zealia moving around. Mostly swishing, but I got a couple of occasional "bumps" too lol :)Click to expand...

Thats such a cute name

Im feelig a lot of thumping by my belly button and I know thats way too high. 

and its not gas, im so confused.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I havent felt much today, but I do feel a swishing feeling...could that be the baby too?
> 
> Could be, but only you can tell!! :) Just try to decide how regular it is, and if there's a difference between those feelings, and gas bubbles.. :)
> 
> 
> I know I've been feeling my little girl move around like crazy all day today!! Especially when I had spicy mexican rice in a tortilla for lunch, the spicy chili for dinner, or the lime I decided tasted amazing all of a sudden (lately I can't get enough spicy food! lol)... Anyways, those things REALLY got baby Zealia moving around. Mostly swishing, but I got a couple of occasional "bumps" too lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats such a cute name
> 
> Im feelig a lot of thumping by my belly button and I know thats way too high.
> 
> and its not gas, im so confused.Click to expand...


Ya never know. At your next scan, try to ask your tech/doctor where your baby is sitting right now. It can give you a general idea of where to feel for. :) I feel mine right below my belly button, mostly. Amazing lol


----------



## mommydelux

morning love bugs! sorry for posting this here - but I'm dying to get input from a fellow bug. are you ladies able to see the nub and whether it's :blue: or :pink:? Doctor said he couldn't say for sure and recommended we wait for 21 week scan.
 



Attached Files:







Team Yellow.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## carmyz

cant see a nub hun sorry do u have any other pics?


----------



## mommydelux

:sad1: the other pic i have shows even less. i was hoping maybe the white spots on the image i uploaded was the nub.... guess i'm waiting until 21 week scan on 27 September....


----------



## crazyguider

can i be added to this. im due the 9th feb which is the day after my birthday. it would be the most amazing birthday prezzie ever x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mommydelux said:


> morning love bugs! sorry for posting this here - but I'm dying to get input from a fellow bug. are you ladies able to see the nub and whether it's :blue: or :pink:? Doctor said he couldn't say for sure and recommended we wait for 21 week scan.

I can't tell either.. My doctor's tech looked from different angles to try to tell, so I can't tell from a side view. Only on the views from their bottom like mine was. :( Sorry :(


----------



## Louppey

Hiya, can I please be changed from 18th to the 11th, i've been put forward at my scans :happydance:

Less time til I meet my February Lovebug :cloud9:


----------



## evewidow

hey ladies hope we are all well today . 

mummydelux cant see a nub sorry :( 

I had to buy shoes for both my kids today and am now £80 worse off , god help me when theres 3 of them all moving up a size !!! did have a nice mooch in mothercare though with DS1 picking out lots of nice pink stuff , i told him he would prob need blue stuff but he is not having any of it lol !


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> hey ladies hope we are all well today .
> 
> mummydelux cant see a nub sorry :(
> 
> I had to buy shoes for both my kids today and am now £80 worse off , god help me when theres 3 of them all moving up a size !!! did have a nice mooch in mothercare though with DS1 picking out lots of nice pink stuff , i told him he would prob need blue stuff but he is not having any of it lol !

LOL that is so cute!! he wants a baby sis!! awwwww! he seems excited!:dance: 

i havent started any baby shopping yet im waiting till my 20 week scan my doc said they will try next week which i will be 16 weeks but she said i wont know exact gender till 20 week :growlmad:


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies hope we are all well today .
> 
> mummydelux cant see a nub sorry :(
> 
> I had to buy shoes for both my kids today and am now £80 worse off , god help me when theres 3 of them all moving up a size !!! did have a nice mooch in mothercare though with DS1 picking out lots of nice pink stuff , i told him he would prob need blue stuff but he is not having any of it lol !
> 
> LOL that is so cute!! he wants a baby sis!! awwwww! he seems excited!:dance:
> 
> i havent started any baby shopping yet im waiting till my 20 week scan my doc said they will try next week which i will be 16 weeks but she said i wont know exact gender till 20 week :growlmad:Click to expand...

yea it is cute but i have a feeling it will be another boy so im trying to prepare him , i havent bought anything yet really have a gender scan in just under 3 weeks :D then i will prob buy stuff


----------



## Ava Grace

whens your gender scan hun? Mine is 7th September!! can't wait!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## aileenm

Hi everybody, 
I have just joined Baby and bump because I was wondering if anybody else had a rock hard high bump like me. 
I saw this group and would really like to join you all. My baby is due 10th Feb 2011. 
It still feels odd writing that as I have been trying for 9 years and this was my first full IVF cycle. I have been very lucky. 
x


----------



## evewidow

Ava Grace said:


> whens your gender scan hun? Mine is 7th September!! can't wait!!
> 
> xxxxxxx

4th sept mine is , ill be 16 weeks and 1 day earliest i can go get it haha !


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies how are we all ??.

Sorry i carnt see a nub either Mummy Mine was same very cute 14 week baby but not a nub in sight lol.

Tonight is eventful for me Finnley is attempting his 1st nite all natural no nappy in sight he has been fully dry no accidents in the day for a few weeks now so iam hoping he keeps getting up asking for a drink but i am staying strong and saying no xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies how are we all ??.
> 
> Sorry i carnt see a nub either Mummy Mine was same very cute 14 week baby but not a nub in sight lol.
> 
> Tonight is eventful for me Finnley is attempting his 1st nite all natural no nappy in sight he has been fully dry no accidents in the day for a few weeks now so iam hoping he keeps getting up asking for a drink but i am staying strong and saying no xxx

ooh good luck , we are potty training here too with DS2 he is fine in the day but if we go out he struggles to reach public toilets (he will only stand up ) so im still in pull ups for outings , but last night and tonight we have moved to pull ups for night and he got up and did a wee so its a start. how old is Finnley ? 
thread hijack lol !


----------



## mummymadness

He was 3 a few weeks ago, Was a late starter really hun Layla was done at 2 and 1/2 , He had loads of accidents on journeys and public places etc 1st he has been training for about 3 Months and only the last 3 weeks had no accidents at all which prompted deciding to try nights, Had no matress protecters so he has black bin bags under his sheet incase pmsl xxxx


----------



## Tea Monster

aileenm said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have just joined Baby and bump because I was wondering if anybody else had a rock hard high bump like me.
> I saw this group and would really like to join you all. My baby is due 10th Feb 2011.
> It still feels odd writing that as I have been trying for 9 years and this was my first full IVF cycle. I have been very lucky.
> x

Welcome!! And congratulations!!

I found bun's heartbeat with the doppler for first time today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can I be moved forwards from 18th to 15th pls? SCan changed my dates!
Can't WAIT until 20 wk scan...


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> He was 3 a few weeks ago, Was a late starter really hun Layla was done at 2 and 1/2 , He had loads of accidents on journeys and public places etc 1st he has been training for about 3 Months and only the last 3 weeks had no accidents at all which prompted deciding to try nights, Had no matress protecters so he has black bin bags under his sheet incase pmsl xxxx

bin bags lol love it ! my eldest was almost 3 too , Evan is only 26 months though they are all so different ! hope he makes it through the night.


----------



## SunnySkies

Can you add me to Feb 6th? Had ultrasound last week and they bumped me up a week :) :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun me too, He is use to his Sippy cup with juice or milk which he has filled about 3 times a night just spent the last hour putting him bk to bed crying for it in the end i just cried with him until he fell asleep but i didnt give in lol xx


----------



## aileenm

Tea Monster said:


> aileenm said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> I have just joined Baby and bump because I was wondering if anybody else had a rock hard high bump like me.
> I saw this group and would really like to join you all. My baby is due 10th Feb 2011.
> It still feels odd writing that as I have been trying for 9 years and this was my first full IVF cycle. I have been very lucky.
> x
> 
> Welcome!! And congratulations!!
> 
> I found bun's heartbeat with the doppler for first time today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can I be moved forwards from 18th to 15th pls? SCan changed my dates!
> Can't WAIT until 20 wk scan...Click to expand...

Hi Tea Monster, Seeing your name has made me fancy a cup of tea so with that by my side I thought I would reply. 
I am so impressed you have found the heartbeat with the doppler, I have been wondering about getting one but my hubby doesn't like the idea, he thinks I will get obsessed and worry if I can't find it. 
Keep us posted as to how you get on with it. Really exciting I am sure to hear it. I have midwife appointment on the 31st to hear our baby's heartbeat (hopefully)


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> whens your gender scan hun? Mine is 7th September!! can't wait!!
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> 4th sept mine is , ill be 16 weeks and 1 day earliest i can go get it haha !Click to expand...

really? i guess my doc is not updated with her sono machine cuz she told me 20 wks :growlmad:

i have an appt next week when im exactly 16 wks so we will see but im gonna have to wait till september 21 to find out gender


----------



## mummy to be

Hello loverbuggers :) hehehe how are you all?? I am super super bored already this morning and it is only 7.15am on thursday lol... NOT A GOOD SIGN lol... it is foggy as anything this morning so i think we are going to have ANOTHER hot day! GRR oh well... better than being freezing that is for sure!!! 

How is everyone feeling? Oh i got my next ultrasound and check up dates. Check up on 2nd Sept and Ultrasound on the 14th sept :) i cant wait :) Super excited.. less than 4 weeks till i get to see the bubba :) i think they will go by sooooooo fast!!!!


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> whens your gender scan hun? Mine is 7th September!! can't wait!!
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> 4th sept mine is , ill be 16 weeks and 1 day earliest i can go get it haha !Click to expand...
> 
> really? i guess my doc is not updated with her sono machine cuz she told me 20 wks :growlmad:
> 
> i have an appt next week when im exactly 16 wks so we will see but im gonna have to wait till september 21 to find out genderClick to expand...

Its a private scan , the hospital wont tell us till 20 weeks so we are paying to find out :)


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo u having private scan too eve ??, Mines Next Friday will be 16+1 I am worried a little because With Oscar there was no mistaking he was a boy even at 16 weeks but if its a girl will it be as easy ??, The technology at the private place is amazing tho.

Finnley been alseep few hours now fingers crossed going to check for wet patches in a min lol may be changing bin liners ha ha ha xxx


----------



## evewidow

yea ill be 16+1 too its not a 3d just a gender scan im so impatient , never found out with the others but ive been dying to know since day one about this one ! im hoping to persuade hubby to pay for a 3d one later on for my xmas present but will see how things go !


----------



## mummymadness

I can fully reccomend the 4d scans we had one with Oscar and wow he really did look like his little face from that scan they cost as little as £99 i think, Yep our Gender scan isnt a 3d one just normal but he did flick on 3d with our last gender scan for a few mins which was great its costing us £50 next fri how about you ??. x


----------



## evewidow

£45 ours is got it sat 4th at 6pm cant wait for the boys to see their brother/sister on the screen :D


----------



## mummymadness

Ours is 10am next fri arghhh its getting closer by the min compleatley trying to think pink vibes between now and then lol.

iv decided not too take the boys with me as they go hypo but will take layla with me as she is amazed by it all xxxx


----------



## evewidow

aww !my eldest was gutted we went for the 12 week scan without him bless him.
Pink vibes all round then , though i am starting to think ill be just as happy with blue now . pink would be fab for a change but then i think blue would prob be easier ! not long to go thpugh exciting !


----------



## ttcstill

I had my 3rd appt. yesterday and the baby's heartrate ws 176 bpm....... my scan and next appt are scheduled for 9/14/10


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi everyone
Well the thread is growing and growing - can't keep up.

I just had the most exciting find in the mail box today.

3 parcels from home (UK) -- my OH father and step-mum sent over new baby clothes.
Yay.
Just the practical stuff - like vests and sleepsuits - but a few more things I don't ahve to buy. 

Thinking of donig all my shopping on line in the UK and convincing my mother-in-law she needs a holiday out here in NZ before we move home later in the year. Just to save on postage:haha:


Maybe not.


----------



## Sentiment

Thats so cool you guys get to do 4d scans, I wanna see em. 

I cant afford none of that stuff cause im a poor college student :wacko:


----------



## Mamatoble

I must admit that I was very happy with the NHS service up in Scotland - but there was no 4d scan with my elder children.

Here in NZ, they seem to be standard. 

It was really cool to see the baby in 3d - although looked a little scary - lol

Can't wait to see it at 20 weeks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sentiment said:


> Thats so cool you guys get to do 4d scans, I wanna see em.
> I cant afford none of that stuff cause im a poor college student :wacko:

Awhh dont feel bad. I can afford one and not taking one, so you are not alone. You still get regular scans, so thats a good thing!:thumbup: Good luck in college, how awesome!


----------



## Sentiment

Thank you! The LO seems to get really active during class.


----------



## Terangela

I can't keep up. Too many new threads. 

I am not getting a 3d or 4d scan either. They are around $200 here and not on my list, I would rather buy extra groceries to make some freezer meals with. I figure waiting to see the real thing a few weeks after is fine with me.


----------



## carmyz

yay just got a good kick from bubba so happy :D


----------



## Sentiment

Congrats, it makes it feel so real huh?


----------



## carmyz

yeah its great :D


----------



## evewidow

I wanna get kicked grrr haha


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> I can't keep up. Too many new threads.
> 
> I am not getting a 3d or 4d scan either. They are around $200 here and not on my list, I would rather buy extra groceries to make some freezer meals with. I figure waiting to see the real thing a few weeks after is fine with me.

Yeah I can use the money for that as well. Its about the same price here too. Im fine with the regular old black and white ones:haha:. How have you been?:hugs:


----------



## nanitchi

:blush: can you pretty please change my due date? to 10 February..... got moved forward at doc appointment yesterday!

So now I'm officially joining 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ley

nanitchi said:


> :blush: can you pretty please change my due date? to 10 February..... got moved forward at doc appointment yesterday!
> 
> So now I'm officially joining 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

congrats, where were you originally?



Did anyone suffer from SPD or PGP during a previous pregnancy? I've never had it but I've had really bad lower back/butt pain for days now and I just did some research and think I may have PGP, all my symptoms fit. I thought it was too early for it but apparently it can strike as early as 1st tri.

Anyone with any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ladies cant believe i move to 2nd tri in the morning!!! 
Had our 12 week scan today and everything was great baby was waving his little hands and bobbing his head around!! so amazing i cried alittle bit!!
i will try and upload a picture now.
I never made the list in 1st tri could you put me up on 24th please!!! thanks xoxoxo


----------



## MommaCC

our baby!!


----------



## evewidow

aww welcome to 2nd tri mommacc your pic looks great


----------



## amber20

I just wanted to stop in and say hi and see how everyone was doing?


----------



## misznessa

so reading all the threads i just booked myself a private 3D gender scan for August 28! i will be 16 weeks 4 days....i am super duper excited i am soo anxious to know the sex of the baby, its a little pricey the private scan but its worth it i want to go shopping already! :happydance:

BTW check out my pregnancy journal ladiies https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/396283-misz-nessas-pregnancy-journal.html#post6579873


----------



## Virginia

I would LOVE to have a 3D scan, but they are terribly expensive around here... I barely have enough to buy groceries right now (old medical bills, credit card bills from when we were both unemployed, low income...lol), so it's something that will have to be skipped.


----------



## Sentiment

Can anyone help me with advice with telling my exboyfriend. 

I tried telling him when I was around 4 weeks when my body was going crazy, but I wasnt even sure so he talked me out of beliving I was expecting. 

Then he turned around and called me a lot of horrible names, because he said I was lying about it. 

He still thinks I was lying, but now that I know the baby is there, and healthy and moving around alot I want to tell him. 

But he cut off contact with me completely and moved across the country so I have no idea how its gonna work out.

How to I tell him =[


----------



## mamapoff

Hey everyone! Just joined and I am 14weeks 4 days. We are due the 13th of Feb, and if you wouldn't mind putting me on the list that would be great! It is our first and we are very excited! Congrats to the Mommies to be!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

WoW! Tons of new threads to catch up on!! Well, as far as the 3d 4d scans, I'm lucky and my DR does one for free between 22-26 weeks... :) :) :) I'm VERY excited to see that...

And for telling your ex, the best way is to send him ultrasound pictures if you can, even if it's through e-mail. It may not hit him at first, but once you know the gender, it might hit him harder.. Esp. once you have a name for the baby and call it by name (that's what hit my ex)...

And for everyone's timing on finding out gender, again, I'm lucky and my dr. saw mine at 14+3 :) (Man... I LOVE my doctor! hehehe)


And of course, congrats to everyone that just joined 2nd tri! :) :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

WoW! Tons of new threads to catch up on!! Well, as far as the 3d 4d scans, I'm lucky and my DR does one for free between 22-26 weeks... :) :) :) I'm VERY excited to see that...

And for telling your ex, the best way is to send him ultrasound pictures if you can, even if it's through e-mail. It may not hit him at first, but once you know the gender, it might hit him harder.. Esp. once you have a name for the baby and call it by name (that's what hit my ex)...

And for everyone's timing on finding out gender, again, I'm lucky and my dr. saw mine at 14+3 :) (Man... I LOVE my doctor! hehehe)


And of course, congrats to everyone that just joined 2nd tri! :) :)


----------



## evewidow

Morning Everyone hope you are all well , raining and boring here trying to occupy my little ones and tidy up as got family visiting later to see my scan pic :D 

sentiment - are you in contact with his parents ? perhaps you could tell them just say hey here is my scan can you tell him baby is well and due on .... and hopefully he will get in contact ? or do you have a friend that could pass a message on for you if he is not in contact with you ? Sorry you have to go through this , hope he does the decent thing in the end x


----------



## Michele4275

Hi I am just trying to figure this out, If I did this right and you can see it, can you please let me know...I am pregnant and due Feb22...I hope to talk and meet some new moms...
:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

amber20 said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say hi and see how everyone was doing?

hi Amber how are u getting on?


----------



## mamapoff

Hey Michele4275, I am from Texas as well! I am a first time Mom, due Feb 13th! Thought I would drop a line to say hi! I am new to this forum too!


----------



## charlotte1990

Hi i'm due 21st feb can i be added to the list please :) x


----------



## sleepen

bubs was so funny last night. in my shower i have one of those hand held massaging shower heads. as i was rinsing off last night and got to the area where he was he became very active it felt like he was doing sumersaults i guess to try and get away from it. it was a great to fell him move around so much. and kinda funny at the way he reacted.

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## sahrene1978

sleepen said:


> bubs was so funny last night. in my shower i have one of those hand held massaging shower heads. as i was rinsing off last night and got to the area where he was he became very active it felt like he was doing sumersaults i guess to try and get away from it. it was a great to fell him move around so much. and kinda funny at the way he reacted.
> 
> hope everyone is doing well

Wow that is amazing! I haven't felt the bub yet. But my sonogram showed my placenta was possibly antierior.. :( I can wait for those moments...

Sahrene


----------



## sleepen

at first i wasn't sure what it was. it felt really wierd. so i kept moving the shower head away and putting it back to see if it kept happening. after about the fifth time i knew what it was, but did it a few more times just because it was kinda cool


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all sorry have not been online for 2 whole days stupid Virgin media had problems with internet so i was left without :(.

I missed so much how is every 1 ??, I have been enjoying full movements reguarly now its an amazing feeling :), Counting days till gender scan 6 days whoooo .

I have decided not to buy not 1 more single item until after the scan which is proving difficult , Oooo and how is every one on the bump front i had nothing at all not even a bit of extra cuddly fat then woke this morning and BAM !! i look like i have swallowed a football i am huge !!! anyone else ??. xxxxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi all, had my 16 weeks mw appointment today and heard flumps heartbeat! All happy in there! :) Keep feeling flutterings but nothing much that I can really pin down to say it's flump! May try that shower trick! :) x


----------



## Ley

updated to here :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ley how are u hun ??. xxx


----------



## Ley

not too bad thanks, how are you doing?


----------



## Sentiment

evewidow said:


> Morning Everyone hope you are all well , raining and boring here trying to occupy my little ones and tidy up as got family visiting later to see my scan pic :D
> 
> sentiment - are you in contact with his parents ? perhaps you could tell them just say hey here is my scan can you tell him baby is well and due on .... and hopefully he will get in contact ? or do you have a friend that could pass a message on for you if he is not in contact with you ? Sorry you have to go through this , hope he does the decent thing in the end x

He told his family I was crazy..Im just gonna have to find a way and show him the pictures


----------



## amber20

Things are going great here! Its the count down for my gender ultrasound, 11 days and hopefully i will know.


----------



## mummymadness

Great thanks Ley still cannot shake sickness but all ok here :).

Wow all theese gender scans coming up its sooo exciting we will soon have pink and blue storks near our names :) xxx


----------



## DazedConfused

Hey everyone I'm new! and due on February 9th with my first and surprise! baby. Didn't find out until I was 12 weeks along!

So glad to hear people are finding out the sex, so many family member etc have whined about wanting a surprise haha xx


----------



## VictoriaElaur

DazedConfused said:


> Hey everyone I'm new! and due on February 9th with my first and surprise! baby. Didn't find out until I was 12 weeks along!
> 
> So glad to hear people are finding out the sex, so many family member etc have whined about wanting a surprise haha xx

Hello and welcome!, 

What a lovely surprise, I expect it was quite a shock!

Our family are wanting a surprise gender too. I REALLY wanna know. But i might cave in and not find out. I'm such a pleaser..... :dohh:


----------



## winegums

im starting to get worried!

with my son i was feeling movements from 14 weeks and proper kicks from 16 weeks

even at 18 weeks i was in hospital for lack of movements and i hadnt even had my 20 week scan

this time i've felt nothing... not even the first little flutters... and you're meant to feel them earlier when its not your first!

hmmmmm


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> im starting to get worried!
> 
> with my son i was feeling movements from 14 weeks and proper kicks from 16 weeks
> 
> even at 18 weeks i was in hospital for lack of movements and i hadnt even had my 20 week scan
> 
> this time i've felt nothing... not even the first little flutters... and you're meant to feel them earlier when its not your first!
> 
> hmmmmm

Could it be your placenta is in a different place? My friends has hers at the front and doesn't feel much at all.

was it moving ok at the scan? Perhaps ask your midwife what she thinks.

clare x


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> im starting to get worried!
> 
> with my son i was feeling movements from 14 weeks and proper kicks from 16 weeks
> 
> even at 18 weeks i was in hospital for lack of movements and i hadnt even had my 20 week scan
> 
> this time i've felt nothing... not even the first little flutters... and you're meant to feel them earlier when its not your first!
> 
> hmmmmm

with my 2nd i had flutters and kicks by 14 weeks but this 3rd one i have had 2 possible flutters - not even certain if they were movements tbh . like someone else said perhaps you have anterior placenta ? give your midwife a call and see what she thinks .


----------



## winegums

yeh i will do i was told at my booking app to make an appointment for end of august anyway so hopefully she'll check everything is ok!

at the 12 week scan baby was good and moving around but heart beat was on the slow side

she was reallllllllly thorough with the scan so i thought she'd have mentioned if i had an anterior placenta

i guess we are always worried about something or other huh! monday i'm going to book an appointment

im tempted to buy a doppler lol but i cant as we have nooo money right now! booo


----------



## evewidow

im sure everything will be fine , you can hire dopplers if you didnt want to buy one , im personally not bothering as i think id be a bit obsessed over it and panicky but thats just me lol


----------



## SIEGAL

evewidow said:


> im sure everything will be fine , you can hire dopplers if you didnt want to buy one , im personally not bothering as i think id be a bit obsessed over it and panicky but thats just me lol

I saw one at babies r us and wanted it but my parents yelled at me!! they knew I would be like you and get crazy if i didnt hear a heartbeat


----------



## misznessa

i want a doppler!!! lol im tempted to get one now, im counting down till the 3d gender scan im super excited 7 more days:happydance:


----------



## Sentiment

My stomach is so sore ugggh.

Anyone got that feeling like theres a ball in your pants, or feeling like something is pushing on your hip bone?

I feel pressure on just one side, and thats where I feel most of the fluttering, could the baby favor one side?


----------



## evewidow

Sentiment said:


> My stomach is so sore ugggh.
> 
> Anyone got that feeling like theres a ball in your pants, or feeling like something is pushing on your hip bone?
> 
> I feel pressure on just one side, and thats where I feel most of the fluttering, could the baby favor one side?

i feel like my baby is just on the left side if i lie on my right side at night then roll over to the left i get a pain for a few seconds like the baby didnt want me to move or something its weird to explain .


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies, How are we all ??.. Wine hun try not worry girls are less active then boys so maybe bubs is a girl ?, With my 1st and 3rd i felt movements real early and this one but for some reason with my 2nd it seemed to take forever lol.

I have had a very happy day :) baked cakes with the kids watched disney dvds was real fun then popped to the park for an hour, I am trying to keep busy i am very anxious for gender scan next friday time seems to be standing still ! . xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> evening ladies, How are we all ??.. Wine hun try not worry girls are less active then boys so maybe bubs is a girl ?, With my 1st and 3rd i felt movements real early and this one but for some reason with my 2nd it seemed to take forever lol.

ohhhhhhh dont tease me lol! i've said from the begining i don't care what the sex is but seeing as we wont be having any more for a while it would be nice to have one of each! hehe me and OH are both feeling its a boy though! which would still be awesome! glad you had a good day hun! xx


----------



## Ley

need some advice from second/third/fourth timers etc...

(way TMI post btw). I just went to pee and there was a huge lump of mucus, If I was in third tri I would say I had lost my plug. Anyway I had a quick feel of my cervix and it's slightly open (which I know is normal for subsequent pregnancies) but it's really really low, like almost to the entrance.
My brain has gone in to overdrive now and I'm panicking about 2nd trimester miscarriages.

I swear this forum is sometimes bad for me, before I joined here I didn't know a thing about checking your cervix, especially during pregnancy lol


----------



## mummymadness

Ley was the mucus coloured at all ??, I seem to remember all 3 times my plug had a few bloody streaks in nothing major but looked really weird ?.

Not sure on cervixes but would definatley see what MW thinks next time your in xxxxx


----------



## Ley

no it was clear, it wasn't the whole plug but a sizeable chunk of it. It's not the mucus I'm really worried about as I know the plug regenerates it's just the position of my cervix.
I've not even met my midwife yet and I don't have an appointment with her until September 2nd :/


----------



## mummymadness

I would maybe phone and ask to be brought forward a little hun, I am sure everything is fine but its always nicer when you hear that from a MW i know.
I swear babies are put there to scare us to death for 9 months to see if we can deal with it lol. xxxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Hi all, Hope you are ok. 

Got back from France last night. Had a lovely week full of croissants. yum. But no pate! boo hoo. This is the hardest thing! Ive told my mum when I have had the baby I would like her to bring me pate sandwiches to the hospital. 

I've tried to read back everything..........welcome to all new ladies. 

I also wanted a 3d scan but I talked myself out of it knowing I will meet the baby for real soon after. 

We have the gender scan in 3 weeks woo!! But if this baby has its legs crossed and we cant find out the sex I will be gutted, and will pay to have another scan hopefully to find out........or what are the chances of legs being crossed again? I cant believe I am worrying about something that prob wont even happen. 

Going to take DD to scan with us and she is so excited! She is desperate for a sister. 

Have been feeling the baby move loads this week. I think I felt stuff from 14 weeks, and it would be every 4 days or so, but now it is numerous times in the day.


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Hi all, Hope you are ok.
> 
> Got back from France last night. Had a lovely week full of croissants. yum. But no pate! boo hoo. This is the hardest thing! Ive told my mum when I have had the baby I would like her to bring me pate sandwiches to the hospital.
> 
> I've tried to read back everything..........welcome to all new ladies.
> 
> I also wanted a 3d scan but I talked myself out of it knowing I will meet the baby for real soon after.
> 
> We have the gender scan in 3 weeks woo!! But if this baby has its legs crossed and we cant find out the sex I will be gutted, and will pay to have another scan hopefully to find out........or what are the chances of legs being crossed again? I cant believe I am worrying about something that prob wont even happen.
> 
> Going to take DD to scan with us and she is so excited! She is desperate for a sister.
> 
> Have been feeling the baby move loads this week. I think I felt stuff from 14 weeks, and it would be every 4 days or so, but now it is numerous times in the day.


boo at pate i could just eat some on melba toasts grrrr . 

If you pay for a private gender scan ans they cant tell you they usually make you walk round and try to get baby to move so they can see or invite you back for another appointment , well the one i have booked says that and ive heard a few people say the same .


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Just stopping by to send love and so happy everyone is doing well in their pregnancies. In some ways it seems the weeks are flying by and in some ways it seems that they are going very slow. IDK!


----------



## Ley

hey everyone, feeling a bit less panicky today lol. You would think after 2 previous pregnancies I might not be such a worrier this time but apparently not lol.
Baby is moving about ok so I figure there isn't any danger, I will mention it to my midwife when I see her though.

My back is absolutely killing me again, right at the bottom of my back at the top of my tail bone. 

I'm so jealous of all of you that get scans soon. We were going to gt a 4d scan this pregnancy but won't be able to afford it as the weeks it can be done will be the run up to Christmas...

oh and if anyone wants to add me on facebook
www.facebook.com/leanne.white

please say you are a lovebug if you do add x

thought it might be fun to keep up on there aswell. I know when I go in to labour (a long way off I know) but I get free facebook on my phone so will be able to post updates on there easier than on here x


----------



## rachael872211

ah the facebook updates sound a good idea! I'm not on facebook tho :-( that makes me wanna go back on lol. 

I was just wondering.........those of you who have had the 16 week ante-natal appointment, do they listen for the baby heartbeat and measure the top of your uterus at that appointment? 

My 16 week appointment will be when I am 18 weeks. 

I'm sure I wanted to say something else too, but I have forgotten. x


----------



## amber20

I cannot believe how quickly the weeks are flying by!


----------



## winegums

i dont have a 16 week appointment ill be nearly 20 weeks at mine xx


----------



## Virginia

I'll be 18 weeks at mine too...which means I'll be 22 weeks at my next scan (boooo! I wanna know sooner!! LOL)


----------



## carmyz

rachael872211 said:


> ah the facebook updates sound a good idea! I'm not on facebook tho :-( that makes me wanna go back on lol.
> 
> I was just wondering.........those of you who have had the 16 week ante-natal appointment, do they listen for the baby heartbeat and measure the top of your uterus at that appointment?
> 
> My 16 week appointment will be when I am 18 weeks.
> 
> I'm sure I wanted to say something else too, but I have forgotten. x

at my 14wk appointment my m/w measured and listened to the heartbeat so theyd probably do that with u to but might be different where u are.:shrug:


----------



## DH_TTC

Just stopping by to say hi! :hi: I might be a smidge early coming over to 2nd tri, but I'm very excited to be here! H&H 9 months everyone!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies :). How are we all today ??.

Welcome over DH .

I had a lovely day out with the whole family at the seaside only downside been i still have horrid sickness has anyone else???, After 3 babies i have never seen it last this long and it ruins most big days out esp which involve eating out :(.

Getting real excited for next Friday wow its commin quick :) Boy or Girl not the foggiest feel girl feelings but i could be completley wrong lol xxxx


----------



## Kitten596

Hi! :hi:

Can I join? I'm due on the 20th of Feb and am looking forward to chatting to lots of people due at the same time. 

x


----------



## evewidow

ooh not long mummymadness 2 weeks for me its dragging lol


----------



## mummymadness

Lol seems to go that way for me last week now its whizzing by, I am excited but slightly anxious sonographer wont be able to tell


----------



## evewidow

yea im thinking that too !


----------



## mummymadness

its real good where we use thow so i imagine he would send me to walk and move bubs or scan me again following week in the price or i hope so lol xx


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha me too! x


----------



## MOMMY.TO.BE

Im due february 10th with an amzing baby boy funny thing is feb 10th was the same due date they gave my mother when she was pregnant with me i was born on my dads birthday which is feb 12th so im hoping my son is born on my birthday as well!!!!


----------



## amber20

9 days and counting until i have my scan. I'm praying for a girl but i'm trying to not get my hopes up.


----------



## winegums

eurgh last night i had really bad pains like period pains! my OH said he wanted to go hospital but i said we'll wait and see! i woke up a few times in the night but this morning they have disapeared thank god!!!!! going to phone and book my midwife appointment today

how is everyone?

I have a MONTH till my 20 week scan :(


----------



## Ley

I have 1 month 5 days until mine....


----------



## evewidow

Lots of gender scans coming up now - how exciting !!! 
Hope everyone is ok this morning , I am trying to decide what to do today need to get out and go somewhere , stayed in all weekend need to tire the boys out wish the weather would decide what it is gonna do grr.


----------



## Ley

I want a private scan but don't know what....
we were going to have a 4d scan but in the weeks they can be done is the run up to Christmas so I won't be able to afford it. I was looking at other types of scans but the only one which they have for around this time is a gender scan, we want to stay on team yellow though so thats no good...


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I want a private scan but don't know what....
> we were going to have a 4d scan but in the weeks they can be done is the run up to Christmas so I won't be able to afford it. I was looking at other types of scans but the only one which they have for around this time is a gender scan, we want to stay on team yellow though so thats no good...

could you have it as a xmas present and just have it early ? ask folks etc to chip in? you could save the dvd to watch till xmas day


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> ah the facebook updates sound a good idea! I'm not on facebook tho :-( that makes me wanna go back on lol.
> 
> I was just wondering.........those of you who have had the 16 week ante-natal appointment, do they listen for the baby heartbeat and measure the top of your uterus at that appointment?
> 
> My 16 week appointment will be when I am 18 weeks.
> 
> I'm sure I wanted to say something else too, but I have forgotten. x

Hi Rachael, 

glad you had a fab hol :)

at my 16 week (in Diss) she checked my wee, my blood pressure, looked at my blood results from last time then said she'd try to listen for the heartbeat but may not be able to hear it but actually found it straight away, nice and loud! she didn't do any measuring, not that she'd be able to find my uterus under the padding :rofl:!!

good luck with yours, shame it's 18 week but then it's closer to the scan, yay!! Are you finding out the sex? I can't remember itf you've said :dohh: We are, oh and I've discovered my appointment is 3.40 - good job I checked so I bet we will be in the waiting room together!!


----------



## Ley

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> ah the facebook updates sound a good idea! I'm not on facebook tho :-( that makes me wanna go back on lol.
> 
> I was just wondering.........those of you who have had the 16 week ante-natal appointment, do they listen for the baby heartbeat and measure the top of your uterus at that appointment?
> 
> My 16 week appointment will be when I am 18 weeks.
> 
> I'm sure I wanted to say something else too, but I have forgotten. x
> 
> Hi Rachael,
> 
> glad you had a fab hol :)
> 
> at my 16 week (*in Diss*) she checked my wee, my blood pressure, looked at my blood results from last time then said she'd try to listen for the heartbeat but may not be able to hear it but actually found it straight away, nice and loud! she didn't do any measuring, not that she'd be able to find my uterus under the padding :rofl:!!
> 
> good luck with yours, shame it's 18 week but then it's closer to the scan, yay!! Are you finding out the sex? I can't remember itf you've said :dohh: We are, oh and I've discovered my appointment is 3.40 - good job I checked so I bet we will be in the waiting room together!!Click to expand...

hey, I'm not all that far from Diss myself. I'm in Thetford x


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> ah the facebook updates sound a good idea! I'm not on facebook tho :-( that makes me wanna go back on lol.
> 
> I was just wondering.........those of you who have had the 16 week ante-natal appointment, do they listen for the baby heartbeat and measure the top of your uterus at that appointment?
> 
> My 16 week appointment will be when I am 18 weeks.
> 
> I'm sure I wanted to say something else too, but I have forgotten. x
> 
> Hi Rachael,
> 
> glad you had a fab hol :)
> 
> at my 16 week (*in Diss*) she checked my wee, my blood pressure, looked at my blood results from last time then said she'd try to listen for the heartbeat but may not be able to hear it but actually found it straight away, nice and loud! she didn't do any measuring, not that she'd be able to find my uterus under the padding :rofl:!!
> 
> good luck with yours, shame it's 18 week but then it's closer to the scan, yay!! Are you finding out the sex? I can't remember itf you've said :dohh: We are, oh and I've discovered my appointment is 3.40 - good job I checked so I bet we will be in the waiting room together!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey, I'm not all that far from Diss myself. I'm in Thetford xClick to expand...

Hooray for the Norfolk gels!!! have just added you as a friend on Facebook, but forgot to say who I was ha ha!

Clare x


----------



## Ley

lol, accepted x


----------



## mummymadness

Glad MW went well lucky, Wine i really hope everything ok hun ???, I know pains can be real worrying.
I hope you get to enjoy the 4d scan at some point ley .

Iam at work today getting stuck in keeping real busy trying to pass days quickly to get to friday i have a real mix of emotions going to book in with MW for some day next week too :) .

Hope every ones well ??. xx


----------



## misznessa

good afternoon ladies! how is everyone feeling i see everyones gender scan is coming up soon how exciting! :happydance:

well i have my 16 week appt tomorrow and a private 3d gender scan on August 28 so i will keep u ladies updated about bubz :baby:

i actually have a question i am dying sick, yes i only get sick in the summer time lol i had a 102 fever last night sore throat my nose is all stuffy and i havent took any meds cuz im scared it will affect bubs so i gave up coffee when i found out i was pregnant but this morning i was feeling worse so i had a large tea with lemons i know that has caffeine as well but it made me feel better so is it bad to drink tea???....now i feel i have bubs doing gymnastics in my tummy it feels like a washing machine LOL


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> good afternoon ladies! how is everyone feeling i see everyones gender scan is coming up soon how exciting! :happydance:
> 
> well i have my 16 week appt tomorrow and a private 3d gender scan on August 28 so i will keep u ladies updated about bubz :baby:
> 
> i actually have a question i am dying sick, yes i only get sick in the summer time lol i had a 102 fever last night sore throat my nose is all stuffy and i havent took any meds cuz im scared it will affect bubs so i gave up coffee when i found out i was pregnant but this morning i was feeling worse so i had a large tea with lemons i know that has caffeine as well but it made me feel better so is it bad to drink tea???....now i feel i have bubs doing gymnastics in my tummy it feels like a washing machine LOL

Don't worry about tea. You are allowed caffeine but no more than 200 mg/day. 1 cup of tea has no where near that just be careful you dont eat 3 bars of chocolate after!


----------



## misznessa

thanx for the advice...i actually started hating chocolate after i got pregnant lol weird but i cant even look at it will make me want to throw up :shrug:

:growlmad: I JUST HAD TO RESCHEDULE MY 3D GENDER SCAN TO SEPT 5TH :cry: ANOTHER 2 WEEKS OF WAITING :cry: MY HUBBY HAS TO WORK THIS SATURDAY AND I DONT WANT HIM TO MISS THIS :nope:


----------



## winegums

well i have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask about not feeling movements/feeling pains and check that everything isok

i'm really jealous cos i want a gender scan but i have to wait for my 20week scan as we have no money :( pooooo

xx


----------



## Angel_dust

Aw, I want a gender scan too but we have a whole house to renovate and babys room to completely replaster and sort out so we is broke too. My 20 week scan isnt till 1st Oct...thats years away lol!

I did get a doppler as a gift but i cant find bubs with it yet.


----------



## kelly86

can u add me to list for 3rd of feb plz


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> well i have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask about not feeling movements/feeling pains and check that everything isok
> 
> i'm really jealous cos i want a gender scan but i have to wait for my 20week scan as we have no money :( pooooo
> 
> xx

go on team yellow then you wont have to worry about not having the scan !

20 weeks is not far along for you now anyway hang in there


----------



## ttcstill

I had my appt. on Wed and the baby's heartrate was 176bpm 20 wk scan on 9-14-10 the wedding went well this weekend yay! now we can focus on the little one.


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehehehe hello ladies :) i cant believe we are all whinging about our gender scan lol... it seems like yesterday that we were all whinging about the wait for our 1st scans hehehehe i cant believe how fast things are going this time around!!! 
I am 16 weeks pregnant already!!!!! It is crazy!!! I cant believe that it is happening so fast! i cant remember it happening like this with Layla... 

I am feeling good at the moment. Havent been feeling bubba much but every now and than it will move :) 

Our scan is on the 14th Sept. :) so not long... hope it goes fast!


----------



## ttcstill

I feel the baby all the time...... sometimes it really hurts....... but at least I know the baby is okay!


----------



## rachael872211

congrats "MRS" ttcstill 

Ha ha, another Norfolk gal! Our appointments are the same time! I am finding out the sex........are you? I forgot too. lol. 

When is your appointment winegums? I'm sure you will be reassured that everything is ok. If you are worried though, don't wait for that and just ring midwife on call.........or I think out of hours ...........who will put you through to an on-call midwife for telephone advice? x


----------



## rachael872211

ok winegums.....i just re-read your post........and your appointment is tomorrow :-S x


----------



## misznessa

ttcstill said:


> I had my appt. on Wed and the baby's heartrate was 176bpm 20 wk scan on 9-14-10 the wedding went well this weekend yay! now we can focus on the little one.

AWWW CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING HUN! :hugs:


----------



## Sentiment

guys, I was in class today and I have alot of pressure on one side of my uterus, and a lot of wiggling in that area. Its so much pressure Its kind of uncomfortable but not painful. Could the baby just be hanging out on that one side? Even even laying down, I feel alot of movement where that pressure is. Im afraid she/she might be stuck somewhere or soemthing


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on wedding ttc ..
Hows every one tonight ??..

I put doppler on tonight and baby gave one masisve kick they always hate doppler lol, But this kick was like nothing before my whole tummy moved and jerked OH saw it too wow my bubs has some strong legs in there lol xxx


----------



## Virginia

Still haven't felt anything...my 20 week scan won't be at 20 weeks...I only get appointments every 4 weeks, so my next appointment is 13 Sept and I'll only be 18 weeks...so no scan =(

My "20" week scan will probably be 11 Oct...That is SO far away!!! I wanna know NOW!!! LOL...I really wish I had the money for a private scan...but I don't even know where/if they do those around here...


----------



## eclipse_xo

Please add me, february 27!!


----------



## nanitchi

please.. me needs to be changed to 17 Feb.. pretty please!


----------



## evewidow

morning all , 
hope everyone is ok . My 2 year old jumped on me this morning and for about half an hour after i had a pain in my side but was on the opposite side to he jumped if that makes sense so not sure it was related , seems to have gone away now so perhaps it was trapped wind or something , meh all these things you notice when pregnant!
is anyone up to anything nice today ? I have to take my son for his swimming lesson in an hour , he is trying to get his 50m badge so FX for that .


----------



## Ley

nanitchi said:


> :blush: can you pretty please change my due date? to 10 February..... got moved forward at doc appointment yesterday!
> 
> So now I'm officially joining 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:




nanitchi said:


> please.. me needs to be changed to 17 Feb.. pretty please!


I currently have you on the 28th and the 10th, now you want me to change you to the 17th???
which is it?


----------



## winegums

awww ttcstill congrats!

i have a busy day..... taking my nan to visit my mum as she picked up some volunteer forms for me where she goes to the gym, it's for disabled people and i think it'll help my personal statement when i apply to uni!

then coming back for my son to have a nap while i try to study and wash my hair

then at 3.30 got midwife appointment! OH works right near our docs so he said he'll take his lunchbreak late and come with me! yay! he gets to work at leaves for work about 7.30am and gets home about 7.30pm and he only gets half hour break (if he's lucky!!) so im really happy he's using it to come with me <3

then im meeting one of my bestest friends who is also pregnant (and due soon lol) to discuss another friends birthday... think we're gonna pay for an experience for her like a bungee jump or something lol!

phew

had really bad period pains last night again, but took paracetamol and felt fine??? also it only seems to happen in the evening hmmmmm


----------



## evewidow

sounds busy wine !


----------



## rachael872211

winegums.............how did your appointment go? x


----------



## misznessa

30 more minutes till my 16 week visit :happydance: soo excited to hear bubz heartbeat hopefully i get a sono done as well :coolio:well wish me luck ladiies ill keep ya posted!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) Finally found this thread.. they have moved it :) But i founded it :) heheheheh

Ummm just wondering if anyone feels like i do right now. I seriously DONT feel pregnant anymore!! i just feel normal.. i am hardly feeling bubba move around and i am getting a belly but yeah i just dont feel pregnant....


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies :) Finally found this thread.. they have moved it :) But i founded it :) heheheheh
> 
> Ummm just wondering if anyone feels like i do right now. I seriously DONT feel pregnant anymore!! i just feel normal.. i am hardly feeling bubba move around and i am getting a belly but yeah i just dont feel pregnant....

yes me ! i dont have a bump i just look a bit fat and wobbly i dont feel movements have felt a couple thats it , all gone back to not feeling real again


----------



## mummy to be

Oh thank god i am not alone here... yes that is what i keep thinking.. maybe it has just gone away.. maybe it is all over.. maybe it was never there in the 1st place... i hate feeling this way. i just feel blah!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies wow took me ages to find thread lol lol hope every one finds it :),

Wow wine you sound like you had a very busy time, Hope every one else is well and all appointments went well ??.

We have had a busy day was OHs birthday so was out all day, But on good news only till friday to go to scan whooo getting closer xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Please put an angel next to my name- found out today the baby no longer has a heartbeat. I have to have a vaignal delievery so I am leaving for the hospital now. Good luck to you all.


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: ttc still

don't know what to say... i'm so sorry this has happened to you xxxx


----------



## Marlarky

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Many many hugs coming your way. :hugs:

Prayers for your angel :angel:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ttcstill::hugs: there are no words to say. Praying for you.:cry:


----------



## Virginia

ttcstill :hugs: I am so sorry...


----------



## carmyz

ttcstill im so sorry hun how devastating for u big hugs


----------



## Ley

I am so so sorry ttcstill :hugs:


probably not the best time to post this but I myself have woken up bleeding. I am waiting for the midwife to come see me and decide the best course of action.


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you. xxx

Ley, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## carmyz

ley i hope bubs is ok i ll be thinking of u xx


----------



## winegums

damnit ttcstill im sorry!!!!!!!!!!! i thought you had a good sticky one :( *big hugs* xxx


----------



## winegums

my appointment yesterday by the way went really well

i asked her about the period pain feelings and she said maybe im doing too much in the day then in the evening when i sit down i can feel the body stretching etc which makes sense i suppose!

then she said ohh nearly 18 weeks i bet your feeling kicks now! so i say noo not yet :( and she said oh right well you've felt flutters though? and i was like nope i haven't felt anything!

she looked concerned and got me on the couch, felt me and said well the baby is growing very well then got the doppler and found the HB straight away!!! wooooooo. she said she couldnt work out why i wasnt feeling anything yet but she said i will do soon. she said it might be a combination of putting on weight since my last pregnancy as i felt my son at 14 weeks and i was about 4 stone lighter lol also the babyy might be not very active xx


----------



## winegums

Ley I wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## kns

im sorry ttcstil im not sure ehat happened.

this is my first post on this site as had scan yesterday and put forward a week and just gone into 2nd trimester.

due 27th Feb 2011.

im still in march mummies group as made friends and bump buddies. it is my partner (Kim) that is pregnant and i am Stacey.

xxx


----------



## Ley

Thanks everyone, turns out I have a prolapsed cervix.
She did manage to find bubs heart beat but not very clearly so she has refferred me back to the early pregnancy unit to see if they will scan me tomorrow to check baby and my cervix.

I'm just relieved baby is still ok in there.


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: Ley got my fingers crossed for you..take care XXX


----------



## carmyz

oh ley so glad baby is ok i hope everything goes ok 2moro


----------



## sleepen

ttcstill so sorry for your loss.

ley hope everything goes well and all is good


----------



## kns

think ill go back to march mummies thread.


----------



## winegums

ley im glad to hear that baby is ok!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Ley

kns said:


> think ill go back to march mummies thread.

Sorry Kns, it's just been a bit of a bad day in this thread hun. I will add you to the list if you like


----------



## Ley

thanks everyone for your support xxx


----------



## kns

that would be much appreciated thank you xxx


----------



## evewidow

ttcstil - i am so sorry to hear your news :(

Ley - keeping fingers crossed for you that all is well 

kns welcome to feb lovebugs , we are usually a cheerfull friendly bunch but you know :S


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome Kns it is nice to see you but just a sad day in group today.

TTC i am so so so sorry hunny rip to your little angel i cannot even imagine how you feel.

Ley hun i really hope everythings ok, Please let us know how it goes at epu xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

ttcstill, I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish you the best of luck in trying again when you're ready. RIP to your little angel.


----------



## sleepen

hello all! 
i had doc appointment last night. lost 2 1/2lbs. no big deal, right?
heard bubs heart beat which was nice. got my paperwork for quad screening.
and my appointment for my level 2 ultra sound. which will be 9/27.
hope to be able to get a good view of bubs's bits so we know the gender

hope everyone is well


----------



## rachael872211

Ley i'm glad baby is ok...........good luck with scan. xx


----------



## misznessa

@ttcstill i am so sorry hun my prayers go out to you and ur family :hugs:

@ley im glad everything turned out okay for u hun just hang in there we are all here for u and bubs :hugs:


----------



## Sentiment

Im so sorry ttc


----------



## wiiwidow

misznessa said:


> thanx for the advice...i actually started hating chocolate after i got pregnant lol weird but i cant even look at it will make me want to throw up :shrug:
> 
> :growlmad: I JUST HAD TO RESCHEDULE MY 3D GENDER SCAN TO SEPT 5TH :cry: ANOTHER 2 WEEKS OF WAITING :cry: MY HUBBY HAS TO WORK THIS SATURDAY AND I DONT WANT HIM TO MISS THIS :nope:

Hey Misznessa, I've TOTALLY gone off chocolate too - crazy 'cos I was eating it like it was going out of fashion beforehand! Totally not interested in it now! Hope you're feeling better though, and don't worry about caffeine with tea I think you can have about 4 cups in one day (providing you're not having coffee or coke too!)


----------



## wiiwidow

Have just read to the end of the thread and wanted to add my comments too:

ttcstill, am so sorry to hear your sad news, I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling, hugs xx

Ley, fingers crossed for your scan and for bubs xx

Kns, obviously things are usually a bit better here, we're a nice bunch honest! Maybe stick around or straddle the two of us! :) xx


----------



## rachael872211

I still feel sad..........I've been thinking about ttcstill all day :-( 

I went to eat ice-cream earlier also only to find my brother had eaten it..........GRR!! I left it in my parents feeezer as I didnt have room.....and his defense was "well I left it in their freezer, he didnt know it was mine!" I thought he still shouldn't eat it if it was my mums! 

Sorry, I can't get over my ice-cream theft. OH got me some now tho. Woo! 

I brought a baby vest today.....it was cow print! lol. I liked it after watching one of the babies in underage and pregnant in it. 

I'm so desperate to buy baby clothes, but I am stopping myself until we know what baby is. x


----------



## lucky3

Big hugs ttc :hugs: 

Good luck Ley, be sure to let us know how you get on tomorrow.

my thoughts are with you both :hugs:

welcome to kns, how's it all going with you both?

I am so tired now I am going to bed! I have been making new cupboards for the utility room today, a fair bit of designing, sawing and screwing, then painting! I am v pleased with the result and couldn't have done it without hubby :thumbup: have already filled 3 of them with the girls arty stuff and will put my tools etc in the other one tomorrow...what fun! I know how to live!!

it is a great feeling tho gradually getting organized for bubs coming :)


----------



## Virginia

Keeping my Fxed for you Ley! Glad baby was okay though when she checked!


I am so impatient to find out what my baby is...I have a loooong wait until October...


----------



## ttcstill

Thank you all so much. I delivered Leiland James this morning at 7:52a.m. he is with GOD. I am going back to SMEP and will hang out there until the doctor says we can try again.

Ley- I am sure your baby will be fine, God got the angel he needed this morning.


----------



## Hannaaisha

:'( I'm so sorry for your loss ttcstill. That made me really sad reading that :(


----------



## mummymadness

sleep well baby Leiland i shed a little tear for you and your family TTC today hun i hope he sleeps peacefully ..

Iam real real nervous and anxious for Fridays scan today i dont know why its very strange, Also been sick more then ever before but have a feeling i am gettin a little poorly rather than MS which is also present lol. 
Hope every one is well ?. xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

OH ttcstill. i am so sorry for your loss... I will be thinking of you and your family and praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Leiland is such a beautiful name. Take all the time you need. We will be here to root you on, when you are ready. Im praying for you and your husband in this difficult time:hugs:


----------



## kns

im so so sorry hun thinking of you all 
x


----------



## kns

wiiwidow said:


> Have just read to the end of the thread and wanted to add my comments too:
> 
> ttcstill, am so sorry to hear your sad news, I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling, hugs xx
> 
> Ley, fingers crossed for your scan and for bubs xx
> 
> Kns, obviously things are usually a bit better here, we're a nice bunch honest! Maybe stick around or straddle the two of us! :) xx

lol yeah ill straddle you all lmao.
yeah i have made some good friends in march mummies but more than likely in feb.
xx


----------



## rachael872211

RIP baby Leiland. xxx


----------



## babesx3

:cry:


ttcstill said:


> Thank you all so much. I delivered Leiland James this morning at 7:52a.m. he is with GOD. I am going back to SMEP and will hang out there until the doctor says we can try again.
> 
> Ley- I am sure your baby will be fine, God got the angel he needed this morning.

:cry: so sad for u xxxx


----------



## kns

THANKS
everything is going great now seen baby and looks ok.
my partner is pregant for 3rd time.
1st time lost baby at 6 months, 2nd time lost baby at 9 weeks.
this time this is it she will actually give birth to a healthy baby fingers crossed.
how is everyone doing?
xxx


----------



## rachael872211

kns said:


> THANKS
> everything is going great now seen baby and looks ok.
> my partner is pregant for 3rd time.
> 1st time lost baby at 6 months, 2nd time lost baby at 9 weeks.
> this time this is it she will actually give birth to a healthy baby fingers crossed.
> how is everyone doing?
> xxx

Oh you poor thing! 

Fingers crossed for you this time around, but it sounds like its all going well. x


----------



## mommydelux

@ttcstill - I was so saddened to read about your loss. Take comfort in the knowledge that Leiland is an angel in Gods great army now. :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

good afternoon everyone , TTC i am so sorry for what you have had to do today :( 

I have been feeling rough today i feel hungover :s the nausea is back yet i am hungry i have a head ache and i feel sleepy , i dozed off for half an hour on the sofa while the kids were having some tv time oops lol !
this weather doesnt help its well miserable . 
my hubby just rang from work to say he has to work away the weekend of the 4th and 5th - erm hang on our gender scan is on the 4th ive had a look around but it will be another 3 weeks till i can get in so forget that im going so he has told work he will work sunday but not saturday - i imagine thats going down well as we speak
taking my son to his 1st karate class this evening which should be interesting. 
how is everyone else ?


----------



## wish2bmama

ttcstill said:


> Thank you all so much. I delivered Leiland James this morning at 7:52a.m. he is with GOD. I am going back to SMEP and will hang out there until the doctor says we can try again.
> 
> Ley- I am sure your baby will be fine, God got the angel he needed this morning.

I am so sorry ttcstill :hugs: :cry:


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry about your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mummymadness

wow kns hun what a ruff ride for you and your partner i hope baby is all well and healthy .

Hope ur gender scan comes round real quick eve hun :).

Gender scan for me tomorrow at 10am soooo nervous i dont know why i just have a horrid feeling something isnt quiet right but it might be me been paranoid as i often do lol.

I forgot to say TTC hun earlier Leiland is a beautiful name xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winegums

I HAVE _FINALLY_ FELT MY FIRST FLUTTERS TODAY AT 18 WEEKS its about bloomin time lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone. How are you all???

I am so glad that the weather has cleared up today. Now i can get to my washing pile lol.. Gosh i hate washing. i cant imagine what it is going to be like with another baby around lol.. We already do about 6 loads a week as it is!!!! Grrrrr 

Again TTC - super sorry for your loss hope you are ok. 
KHS - Welcome and congrats on your partners pregnancy :) Wow you guys have been through a rough past pregnancies :) this one will be ok.. i just know it :) 
Congrats to Winegums who felt bubba :) hehehehe 

oh no eve... what are you going to do about hubby and your scan??? Gosh men makes things hard all the time dont they lol


----------



## winegums

mummy to be said:


> Gosh men makes things hard all the time dont they lol

yeh they do! i had my hopes up for a gender scan and 3d scan but then OH said no. so i accepted it :(. then he said yes! and i got excited! and now he says no its too expensive. idiot!!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

When is it going to stop raining? :-( 

I went to an open air play tonight.......in the rain! lol. It was freezing, but the play was brilliant. 

I'm sure I felt the baby from the outside this morning...........is it too early? I was rubbing my stomach and then just left my hand there ages subconsciously, as you do, and felt the kick inside and out. 

@ mummymadness...........I can't wait to hear what you are having!!! 

@ winegums............that is fantastic! It must have felt great.


----------



## evewidow

well im not changing my scan hubby is gonna work half a day drive 2 hours home go to scan then drive 2 hours back to work , its not ideal but im not bloody changing my date now i have my heart set on it . he doesnt seem fussed but i dint think work are too impressed , oh well they should have mentioned it earlier.

winegums - yay for movements

mummymadness - so exciting do you have an inkling what team you will be on 

mummytobe - with 2 kids i average 10 loads a week lmao !


----------



## babesx3

:flower: Good luck tomorrow mummymaddness i'm sure all will be fine!!, look forward to hearing what team u ae in :happydance:

Winegums..Yay!! 18 weeks is not late to feel bubs tho... most midwifes and books u read think that 17-22 is pretty normal... i'm just at 17 and not really feeling anything definate...

And as for washing...lol... with 3 kids and a gardener husband...:wacko: ... poor washing machine... and a definate :happydance: for a good day tomorrow!!:thumbup:


i'm up AGAIN in the night..have terrible restless legs..its driving me nuts..:growlmad: wish i could chop them off...just i kinda need them..:haha:
midwife tomorrow..looking forward to hearing HB for the first time..


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I haven't been able to be on much lately since I've gone full time volunteering for the 4th grade in my mom's school. I've been doing anything from reading to the kids, helping with small groups, grading papers and making copies for teachers. Now that they're done with review, the workload picked up. I've been so exhausted from a combination of volunteering (leave our house by 6am, get home around 5-6) and being pregnant, that I've been falling asleep around 8 each night.. what a huge change for me! I'm totally wiped out! 

Anyways, hope everyone's gender scans go great! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having! :)

I've suddenly been having HORRIBLE heartburn lately. I thought it went away after first trimester or so.. turns out I only had a 2 week break, and now its back worse than ever! A drink of water makes it act up. The only thing I've found that helps so far (since I don't like Tums) is drinking milk.. and I REALLY don't like milk, so this is just no fun for me :( Especially since I've recently started craving spicy/mexican food, along with cheddar cheese. It's a battle I'll have to deal with, I suppose.

How is everyone else feeling? Hope all are feeling well! :)


----------



## impatient1

Ttcstill I am so sorry for your loss.

Kns welcome to feb lovebugs.


----------



## Ley

Good luck today mummymadness, can't wait to see what team you are on.
I'm thinking you are :pink:

xxx


----------



## lucky3

Oh I can't wait to hear the result of mummymadness's scan....she has had it now.

I'm guessing boy.....


----------



## evewidow

ooh nor me its getting exciting now for everyone over the next 6 weeks or so everyone that wants to know will know , im getting super excited as i never found out with either of the others what i was having so its a new experience for me 8 days to go wooo ooh and 15 weeks today yay !


----------



## rachael872211

I'm going to guess.......................girl. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

I've lost a ticker :-(


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow, i'm the same. I can't wait. I feel like finding out the sex has kind of broken up the pregnancy too.............making it feel quicker :-D x


----------



## evewidow

yea its another little milestone to get out the way , after my gender scan i have a midwife appointment a week later then a week after that we are away for a weekend and i have my wedding anniversary then 2 weeks after that i have my birthday my 20 weeks scan and my trip to new york all helping me while away the weeks , i suppose i will have to count down to xmas after that lol !


----------



## meg79

Just a silly post! 
My tickers moved up a box; The littlest thing create the greatest pleasure lol!!

Also my scan and halfway milestone is 14 days today. Yay!!


----------



## rachael872211

@evewidow, I know! I'm so glad I have so much coming up and such a busy end of year! lol. Before I know it Christmas will be over and then have about a month to think about the birth. Woo Hoo! 

@meg89 I'm the same, when the babygaga ticker changes it feels great. x


----------



## amber20

Yeah i can't wait to find out either. I'm guessing boy! My scan is on tuesday, I can't wait!


----------



## Hannaaisha

It's so exciting I can't wait to find out. I'm totally convinced I'm having a boy too.


----------



## misznessa

good morning ladiies!! hope everyone is feeling good! nice to see most of our gender scans are coming up how exciting! mine is september 5th hopefully its team pink but i have a feeling im having a boy =/ we will just have to wait and see...

@mummymadness good luck on ur scan today hun! 

@eve i know how ur feeling now i had to reschedule my gender scan from August 28th to September 5th cuz my hubby was told he needed to be at work =/ good luck and hope everything works out for u guys!


----------



## sleepen

hello everyone. hope everyone is doing well. 

i came to find out last night that my daughter picked up something extra at summer camp this year (head lice) yay :nope:.
what fun that is to try and get rid of. as of last night she had no visible bugs left just nits, which i will be treating later today.:growlmad:

hope everyone has a better day than me


----------



## evewidow

sleepen said:


> hello everyone. hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> i came to find out last night that my daughter picked up something extra at summer camp this year (head lice) yay :nope:.
> what fun that is to try and get rid of. as of last night she had no visible bugs left just nits, which i will be treating later today.:growlmad:
> 
> hope everyone has a better day than me

thats a nice present for you to have ! :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies ley could i please have a blue stork near my Name :) :), It was real strange expected a girl sooo much every thing pointed that way, Thought we may feel a little dissapointed but as soon as we saw him in 3D we melted he is perfectly adorable were on cloud 9 the bedroom situation may be hard but ohhhh well lol.

Got some piccys on my thread in 2nd tri , Hope every ones real well today :)


----------



## evewidow

ooh congrats on team blue mummymadness ..off to look at pics :)

has anyone read this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone-30.html 

be interesting to see if its true for those in lovebugs that know the gender


----------



## Ley

Congratulations mummymadness!! 

will add your blue stork now xx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies ley could i please have a blue stork near my Name :) :), It was real strange expected a girl sooo much every thing pointed that way, Thought we may feel a little dissapointed but as soon as we saw him in 3D we melted he is perfectly adorable were on cloud 9 the bedroom situation may be hard but ohhhh well lol.
> 
> Got some piccys on my thread in 2nd tri , Hope every ones real well today :)

Yay how exciting :) I so can't wait for my scan...3 weeks to go!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Its amazing girls you will be over the moon to see how much bubs has grown they look sooooo different :).

Will check that thread out hun, Its real strange how everything intuition predictor sites etc were all wrong lol xxxx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Its amazing girls you will be over the moon to see how much bubs has grown they look sooooo different :).
> 
> Will check that thread out hun, Its real strange how everything intuition predictor sites etc were all wrong lol xxxx

I thought boy though :) my symptoms are similar to yours tho so I am also hoping for a boy ;)!!


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo u never know Lucky hun good luck, Checked that thread out but i have lots of veins in my eyes and couldnt see any hooks lol.


----------



## rachael872211

Yay, mummymadness, congratulations on your baby boy. lol. 

Ok, can I just ask what are fish hooks in relation to veins in eyes? x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I just checked out the thread and looked... and it's true for me (strange).. My mom pointed out how weird it is, and we're curious.. does it change when you aren't pregnant or something? How can it possibly work? Hopefully I can remember that later and think to check when I'm not pregnant anymore lol :)


----------



## rachael872211

Ok it would have helped if I had gone back to the first page. duh. I'm going to test it and see...............


----------



## rachael872211

I can't see any.....but i've been crying.....would that make a difference. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> I can't see any.....but i've been crying.....would that make a difference. x

maybe , i could see 2 earlier in the right eye but ive been rubbing my eyes and have none now lol maybe look tomo :)


----------



## SIEGAL

1sttimemom08 said:


> I haven't been able to be on much lately since I've gone full time volunteering for the 4th grade in my mom's school. I've been doing anything from reading to the kids, helping with small groups, grading papers and making copies for teachers. Now that they're done with review, the workload picked up. I've been so exhausted from a combination of volunteering (leave our house by 6am, get home around 5-6) and being pregnant, that I've been falling asleep around 8 each night.. what a huge change for me! I'm totally wiped out!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone's gender scans go great! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having! :)
> 
> I've suddenly been having HORRIBLE heartburn lately. I thought it went away after first trimester or so.. turns out I only had a 2 week break, and now its back worse than ever! A drink of water makes it act up. The only thing I've found that helps so far (since I don't like Tums) is drinking milk.. and I REALLY don't like milk, so this is just no fun for me :( Especially since I've recently started craving spicy/mexican food, along with cheddar cheese. It's a battle I'll have to deal with, I suppose.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? Hope all are feeling well! :)

When my mom was preggars with me she had heartburn and had plainish flavored haagan daz --- b/c haagan daz is one of the ice creams that has few ingredients besides milk and sugar (fattening, yes, but "healthy" in the sense its natural and is somewhat nutritious with real milk) and just vanilla, strawberry or w/e non-crazy flavor she wanted. She found it very soothing. Try it!!!!


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies ley could i please have a blue stork near my Name :) :), It was real strange expected a girl sooo much every thing pointed that way, Thought we may feel a little dissapointed but as soon as we saw him in 3D we melted he is perfectly adorable were on cloud 9 the bedroom situation may be hard but ohhhh well lol.
> 
> Got some piccys on my thread in 2nd tri , Hope every ones real well today :)

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: but i cant find the thread with the piks :nope: i wannna seee bubs!

everyone is saying im having a girl but i have a feeling im also having a boy...


----------



## mummy to be

Congrats to Mummymaddness on your baby blue bundle :) 

I cant wait to find out what we are having. I am starting to get a little nervous about it. I really think pink and really want pink so i wil be SOOOOOOOOO shocked if it is a boy!!!! Super Super shocked!!! Means we have alot of money to spend lol... :) 

Well it is the weekend here. How is everyone?


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Congrats to Mummymaddness on your baby blue bundle :)
> 
> I cant wait to find out what we are having. I am starting to get a little nervous about it. I really think pink and really want pink so i wil be SOOOOOOOOO shocked if it is a boy!!!! Super Super shocked!!! Means we have alot of money to spend lol... :)
> 
> Well it is the weekend here. How is everyone?

not the weekend here yet booo lol ! i will be super super shocked if i get told its a girl so i know how you feel !


----------



## Virginia

I am sure hoping for team Blue, but I'll probably be one of the last to know...I want a 3D scan sooooo badly, but the one I want is $150...one without a video is $130...but what's an extra $20?....I can't afford either though, so I'll probably be waiting until 11 Oct (or sometime near there.) =(


----------



## Virginia

So I called my mom and in a sad voice told her how long I have to wait for my gender scan and how for only $150 I could have a 3D/4D ultrasound and if only she could pitch in like $50 and come with me, then I could have it in a couple weeks....she said YES!!!!! =D Yay!! I'll get to see baby in a timely manner after all (and know the sex!)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> So I called my mom and in a sad voice told her how long I have to wait for my gender scan and how for only $150 I could have a 3D/4D ultrasound and if only she could pitch in like $50 and come with me, then I could have it in a couple weeks....she said YES!!!!! =D Yay!! I'll get to see baby in a timely manner after all (and know the sex!)

Lucky!! haha I can't wait until my next scan.. just a regular one on Sept. 8th, but at least I'll see Zealia!:happydance: It's just to confirm the gender again, and to look at her development so far.. but I'm still VERY excited for it.... :) :)


----------



## Sentiment

I'm feeling this little one so much, he/she is so super active. It feels so real. 

On a darker note, I've been hesitating telling my Ex so much, I've click on his email to message him and I always ex it out, because I'm so afraid of the reality that he is going to abandon this baby like he abandoned me. 

I know as soon as I tell him that I wasnt lying about being pregnant and I was afraid to tell him because he said some horrible things about me, im going to feel so much better

I mean I'm almost 16 weeks, and this baby deserves a lot than I can provide right now, and I want to tell this baby I am so sorry, because I promised myself I would have a father for my children like I never had, and it's up to him if I've broken that promise to this little life. 

Can anyone help me write a formal letter to him, to explain how much of a big deal this is? His sister helped me through the first 8 weeks, and when I had my first period, she said it could be a tubal pregnancy, and he just laughed it off and said "loldeadbaby" 

and I know he's going to say something like that again...I'm so afraid.


----------



## winegums

Virginia said:


> So I called my mom and in a sad voice told her how long I have to wait for my gender scan and how for only $150 I could have a 3D/4D ultrasound and if only she could pitch in like $50 and come with me, then I could have it in a couple weeks....she said YES!!!!! =D Yay!! I'll get to see baby in a timely manner after all (and know the sex!)

they dont usually do 3d scans though until your about 26 weeks? 28 weeks is the best time but before 26 the picture isnt very good and it doesn't really look like a 'baby' more like a foetus if you get me. so maybe you could just get a gender scan as that would be cheaper anyway?


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones real well today i am stuck at work bummer , Also looked for fish hooks again today nothing resembeling hooks in my eyes lol.

Heres a piccy of baby in 3d fo any one who didnt see he was rubbing his face :cloud9: https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/100827_110941.jpg


----------



## evewidow

well ..fishhook eyes predict girl , chinese calender predicts girl , my intution is boy lets see who is right next week lol !


----------



## amylou1992

evewidow said:


> well ..fishhook eyes predict girl , chinese calender predicts girl , my intution is boy lets see who is right next week lol !

whats the link for the chinese calender if u dnt mind me asking. i did one with my 1st and it was true but carnt find the link for it now :(


----------



## Virginia

winegums said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> So I called my mom and in a sad voice told her how long I have to wait for my gender scan and how for only $150 I could have a 3D/4D ultrasound and if only she could pitch in like $50 and come with me, then I could have it in a couple weeks....she said YES!!!!! =D Yay!! I'll get to see baby in a timely manner after all (and know the sex!)
> 
> they dont usually do 3d scans though until your about 26 weeks? 28 weeks is the best time but before 26 the picture isnt very good and it doesn't really look like a 'baby' more like a foetus if you get me. so maybe you could just get a gender scan as that would be cheaper anyway?Click to expand...

This place does em at 17+ weeks, but I looked at some pictures of 18 weeks verses 25-26 weeks and I think what we'll do is get a 2D gender scan now for $80 and a 3D later (this place will discount the 3D one...so that will work...) =)....my mom is being so agreeable it's weird! She said she'd help pay for both of em! (which is the ONLY way I'm able to do it!) She must really wanna see her 1st grandbaby! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Hannaaisha

It's going to be so exciting when we all find out!!!


----------



## MadameJ

Just wanted you all to know i had my gender scan today and we r on team :pink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My EDD has been moved to the 3rd of Feb also but god knows when squishy will decide to arrive!!


----------



## misznessa

MadameJ said:


> Just wanted you all to know i had my gender scan today and we r on team :pink:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My EDD has been moved to the 3rd of Feb also but god knows when squishy will decide to arrive!!

awwww lucky u!!! team pink!! congratzz!!! :hugs:


----------



## misznessa

afternoon ladies! so last night my son decided to watch a scary movie even though i told him not to and he creeps into our bed and sleeps in the middle which i didnt mind....BUT this lil boy loves moving his feet and kicked me so hard in my tummy :nope: the pain was there was for 5 minutes straight but its gone maybe im paranoid but i havent felt any movements from bubs today...i hope bubs is okay :huh:

@mummymadness SOOOO CUTE!!!! godblesss him!!! i cant wait till my 3d gender scan 8 more days!:happydance:


----------



## carmyz

congrats on ur baby girl..

18days till my scan lol wish it would hurry up.hopin for a lil girl..cant wait to see our baby again..iv been feelin him/her move a bit more this week its great..been feelin pretty much normal just hungry all the time..really lookin forward to finding out wat bubs is so i can go on a shoppin spree lol..even though i wont need much if it is another boy but im sure i ll find some cute stuff for him..

were having a nice and quite wkend..the next few weeks were goin to be busy we have my cousins lil girls 1st bday then its fathers day the next day..next weeked we have my nans spreading of the ashes gatherin at the blue mountains then goin to a friends kids party the day after..i ll also be doin 4 cakes next month lol one right after another so im goin to be busy which will make time go faster yippeee lol..

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> afternoon ladies! so last night my son decided to watch a scary movie even though i told him not to and he creeps into our bed and sleeps in the middle which i didnt mind....BUT this lil boy loves moving his feet and kicked me so hard in my tummy :nope: the pain was there was for 5 minutes straight but its gone maybe im paranoid but i havent felt any movements from bubs today...i hope bubs is okay :huh:
> 
> @mummymadness SOOOO CUTE!!!! godblesss him!!! i cant wait till my 3d gender scan 8 more days!:happydance:

aww im sure bubs is fine , i also had a child sleeping in the middle of us last night dunno what was up with him , i was getting kicked so i had to sleep the other way so i got kickd in the back instead lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

MadameJ said:


> Just wanted you all to know i had my gender scan today and we r on team :pink:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My EDD has been moved to the 3rd of Feb also but god knows when squishy will decide to arrive!!

Awww, congrats!! :) :):happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

SIEGAL said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to be on much lately since I've gone full time volunteering for the 4th grade in my mom's school. I've been doing anything from reading to the kids, helping with small groups, grading papers and making copies for teachers. Now that they're done with review, the workload picked up. I've been so exhausted from a combination of volunteering (leave our house by 6am, get home around 5-6) and being pregnant, that I've been falling asleep around 8 each night.. what a huge change for me! I'm totally wiped out!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone's gender scans go great! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having! :)
> 
> I've suddenly been having HORRIBLE heartburn lately. I thought it went away after first trimester or so.. turns out I only had a 2 week break, and now its back worse than ever! A drink of water makes it act up. The only thing I've found that helps so far (since I don't like Tums) is drinking milk.. and I REALLY don't like milk, so this is just no fun for me :( Especially since I've recently started craving spicy/mexican food, along with cheddar cheese. It's a battle I'll have to deal with, I suppose.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? Hope all are feeling well! :)
> 
> When my mom was preggars with me she had heartburn and had plainish flavored haagan daz --- b/c haagan daz is one of the ice creams that has few ingredients besides milk and sugar (fattening, yes, but "healthy" in the sense its natural and is somewhat nutritious with real milk) and just vanilla, strawberry or w/e non-crazy flavor she wanted. She found it very soothing. Try it!!!!Click to expand...

Oh wow! I'm so glad you said this.......I now have an excuse to eat haagan daz!! x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

rachael872211 said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to be on much lately since I've gone full time volunteering for the 4th grade in my mom's school. I've been doing anything from reading to the kids, helping with small groups, grading papers and making copies for teachers. Now that they're done with review, the workload picked up. I've been so exhausted from a combination of volunteering (leave our house by 6am, get home around 5-6) and being pregnant, that I've been falling asleep around 8 each night.. what a huge change for me! I'm totally wiped out!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone's gender scans go great! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having! :)
> 
> I've suddenly been having HORRIBLE heartburn lately. I thought it went away after first trimester or so.. turns out I only had a 2 week break, and now its back worse than ever! A drink of water makes it act up. The only thing I've found that helps so far (since I don't like Tums) is drinking milk.. and I REALLY don't like milk, so this is just no fun for me :( Especially since I've recently started craving spicy/mexican food, along with cheddar cheese. It's a battle I'll have to deal with, I suppose.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? Hope all are feeling well! :)
> 
> When my mom was preggars with me she had heartburn and had plainish flavored haagan daz --- b/c haagan daz is one of the ice creams that has few ingredients besides milk and sugar (fattening, yes, but "healthy" in the sense its natural and is somewhat nutritious with real milk) and just vanilla, strawberry or w/e non-crazy flavor she wanted. She found it very soothing. Try it!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I'm so glad you said this.......I now have an excuse to eat haagan daz!! xClick to expand...


Hehehe... After I told my mom about this, she took me to the store and so I could get two pints of Haagan Daz vanilla bean.. and it works GREAT!! lol :happydance: Lucky for me, nobody else in my family likes vanilla ice cream, too.. so it will go untouched! :)


----------



## rachael872211

Sentiment said:


> I'm feeling this little one so much, he/she is so super active. It feels so real.
> 
> On a darker note, I've been hesitating telling my Ex so much, I've click on his email to message him and I always ex it out, because I'm so afraid of the reality that he is going to abandon this baby like he abandoned me.
> 
> I know as soon as I tell him that I wasnt lying about being pregnant and I was afraid to tell him because he said some horrible things about me, im going to feel so much better
> 
> I mean I'm almost 16 weeks, and this baby deserves a lot than I can provide right now, and I want to tell this baby I am so sorry, because I promised myself I would have a father for my children like I never had, and it's up to him if I've broken that promise to this little life.
> 
> Can anyone help me write a formal letter to him, to explain how much of a big deal this is? His sister helped me through the first 8 weeks, and when I had my first period, she said it could be a tubal pregnancy, and he just laughed it off and said "loldeadbaby"
> 
> and I know he's going to say something like that again...I'm so afraid.

Hun, don't feel guilty that you are breaking a promise, when he is the one that could let the baby down. 

I was a single mother to my daughter and her father doesn't really make an effort, but I never stop them from having a relationship. I was both the mother and father to her, because you have to be.

How old is he? He sounds very childish. x


----------



## winegums

i want to know the gender of my baby............ now

they do free gender scans up north why the hell can't they do them in the south :(


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> i want to know the gender of my baby............ now
> 
> they do free gender scans up north why the hell can't they do them in the south :(

Whaaaaaaaaat? Do they really? x


----------



## rachael872211

amylou1992 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> well ..fishhook eyes predict girl , chinese calender predicts girl , my intution is boy lets see who is right next week lol !
> 
> whats the link for the chinese calender if u dnt mind me asking. i did one with my 1st and it was true but carnt find the link for it now :(Click to expand...

justparents.co.uk 

Or on page 60.......someone has the "im predicted a girl" banner....just click on that. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

rachael872211 said:


> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling this little one so much, he/she is so super active. It feels so real.
> 
> On a darker note, I've been hesitating telling my Ex so much, I've click on his email to message him and I always ex it out, because I'm so afraid of the reality that he is going to abandon this baby like he abandoned me.
> 
> I know as soon as I tell him that I wasnt lying about being pregnant and I was afraid to tell him because he said some horrible things about me, im going to feel so much better
> 
> I mean I'm almost 16 weeks, and this baby deserves a lot than I can provide right now, and I want to tell this baby I am so sorry, because I promised myself I would have a father for my children like I never had, and it's up to him if I've broken that promise to this little life.
> 
> Can anyone help me write a formal letter to him, to explain how much of a big deal this is? His sister helped me through the first 8 weeks, and when I had my first period, she said it could be a tubal pregnancy, and he just laughed it off and said "loldeadbaby"
> 
> and I know he's going to say something like that again...I'm so afraid.
> 
> Hun, don't feel guilty that you are breaking a promise, when he is the one that could let the baby down.
> 
> I was a single mother to my daughter and her father doesn't really make an effort, but I never stop them from having a relationship. I was both the mother and father to her, because you have to be.
> 
> How old is he? He sounds very childish. xClick to expand...


I agree. For now, all you can do is try to tell him about the baby. You can't force him to believe it, and it may not even be "real" to him until after the baby is born. Who knows? 
I told my ex what the gender was, and all he had to say was "huh.. cool.." and hasn't talked about her since.

Unfortunately, it's not as "real" for some guys because, for one, they can't feel it every day. They don't have the reality that we do through it all, and sometimes won't actually come to their senses until the baby is bundled up in their arms. That is when it's real to them. 

Your best bet is to just e-mail him with a picture of the ultrasound. Even if you don't get a response, just keep him informed. I know the thought of "breaking the promise" is horrible now. But just remember that what the child will need most is you, your love and your care. It's him breaking that promise, not you. So don't blame yourself. Just take care of yourself. And remember to keep the proof that you tried to keep him informed. As much as you may not like to think about it, you have to make sure that you are prepared for the worst. Make sure that, if he decides to change his mind last minute and try for full custody, he can't say you didn't inform him. He can't say you hid it. And you can show his lack of effort throughout the pregnancy. I know its not the greatest thought to have to deal with, because I'm going through that, too. But remember to cover yourself, and to take care of yourself and your baby. :)

Stay strong, hun. :hugs: :)


----------



## Sentiment

rachael872211 said:


> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling this little one so much, he/she is so super active. It feels so real.
> 
> On a darker note, I've been hesitating telling my Ex so much, I've click on his email to message him and I always ex it out, because I'm so afraid of the reality that he is going to abandon this baby like he abandoned me.
> 
> I know as soon as I tell him that I wasnt lying about being pregnant and I was afraid to tell him because he said some horrible things about me, im going to feel so much better
> 
> I mean I'm almost 16 weeks, and this baby deserves a lot than I can provide right now, and I want to tell this baby I am so sorry, because I promised myself I would have a father for my children like I never had, and it's up to him if I've broken that promise to this little life.
> 
> Can anyone help me write a formal letter to him, to explain how much of a big deal this is? His sister helped me through the first 8 weeks, and when I had my first period, she said it could be a tubal pregnancy, and he just laughed it off and said "loldeadbaby"
> 
> and I know he's going to say something like that again...I'm so afraid.
> 
> Hun, don't feel guilty that you are breaking a promise, when he is the one that could let the baby down.
> 
> I was a single mother to my daughter and her father doesn't really make an effort, but I never stop them from having a relationship. I was both the mother and father to her, because you have to be.
> 
> How old is he? He sounds very childish. xClick to expand...

He is 21, and I turned 18 2 months ago. 



1sttimemom08 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling this little one so much, he/she is so super active. It feels so real.
> 
> On a darker note, I've been hesitating telling my Ex so much, I've click on his email to message him and I always ex it out, because I'm so afraid of the reality that he is going to abandon this baby like he abandoned me.
> 
> I know as soon as I tell him that I wasnt lying about being pregnant and I was afraid to tell him because he said some horrible things about me, im going to feel so much better
> 
> I mean I'm almost 16 weeks, and this baby deserves a lot than I can provide right now, and I want to tell this baby I am so sorry, because I promised myself I would have a father for my children like I never had, and it's up to him if I've broken that promise to this little life.
> 
> Can anyone help me write a formal letter to him, to explain how much of a big deal this is? His sister helped me through the first 8 weeks, and when I had my first period, she said it could be a tubal pregnancy, and he just laughed it off and said "loldeadbaby"
> 
> and I know he's going to say something like that again...I'm so afraid.
> 
> Hun, don't feel guilty that you are breaking a promise, when he is the one that could let the baby down.
> 
> I was a single mother to my daughter and her father doesn't really make an effort, but I never stop them from having a relationship. I was both the mother and father to her, because you have to be.
> 
> How old is he? He sounds very childish. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. For now, all you can do is try to tell him about the baby. You can't force him to believe it, and it may not even be "real" to him until after the baby is born. Who knows?
> I told my ex what the gender was, and all he had to say was "huh.. cool.." and hasn't talked about her since.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not as "real" for some guys because, for one, they can't feel it every day. They don't have the reality that we do through it all, and sometimes won't actually come to their senses until the baby is bundled up in their arms. That is when it's real to them.
> 
> Your best bet is to just e-mail him with a picture of the ultrasound. Even if you don't get a response, just keep him informed. I know the thought of "breaking the promise" is horrible now. But just remember that what the child will need most is you, your love and your care. It's him breaking that promise, not you. So don't blame yourself. Just take care of yourself. And remember to keep the proof that you tried to keep him informed. As much as you may not like to think about it, you have to make sure that you are prepared for the worst. Make sure that, if he decides to change his mind last minute and try for full custody, he can't say you didn't inform him. He can't say you hid it. And you can show his lack of effort throughout the pregnancy. I know its not the greatest thought to have to deal with, because I'm going through that, too. But remember to cover yourself, and to take care of yourself and your baby. :)
> 
> Stay strong, hun. :hugs: :)Click to expand...

A friend is going with me for a ultrasound, and I'll ask for a picture if its free. 


He sent me a messege saying this after ignoring me after 3 months..

"Hey dudeface this isn't harassment or wanting to be back with u just want to say sorry for the dickery and once again not wanting to be a dick reeeaaally but being away from u has been some healthy ass shit my god! I hope you're doing good too with all ur cancers and pains an whatnot. I just want to say sorry again and maybe one more time I hope this isn't a bad decision but I felt I should apologize for a lot maybe but I'll just throw em all into the one big sorry ;) if u want to keep in touch do so :) just no drama! And if u don't want to that's perfectly fine as well! Once again sorry and maybe well say hi every now and then ;)."



He just makes me feel so worthless...


----------



## rachael872211

OMG sentiment he makes me so angry!! 

You are not worthless and please believe that.............honestly all you have to do is read that and see that he is worthless! 

and the we will say hi now and again bit!!! GRR!! Does he not realise you are carrying his baby? xx


----------



## Sentiment

I tried to tell him at about 8 weeks, but he called me a lying bitch and completely cut off all contact 3 months ago. 

and he is referring to the Crohn's Disease I have.


----------



## Hannaaisha

I agree with first time mum just keep him informed of yours and babys progress and he can make the decision whether to be involved or not. You can raise your child very well single handedly so don't be hard on yourself, just have positive thoughts. It isn't always about the material things in life children thrive on their mums love more then anything else in the world. For now you could do some babysitting for people where you live and with the extra cash just buy a few little things here and there and they will probably want to get rid of a few of their old baby things! especially if they know you need it. You have over 20 weeks to save and buy all the things you need etc. You will be fine and if it isn't your ex who you end up with another prince charming will come and sweep you off your feet one day. You are young so don't worry about these things. Big kiss X


----------



## mummymadness

Awww hun i hope your situation turns out ok Menn Pehhhh there idiots some times..

Hows every ones evening today ?, I carnt sleep Baby is doing summersaults and its like a wave of sickness everytime lol.

Oooo and congrats on team Pink Madame What lovely news bet your Thrilled , I went out this morning and bought tonnes and tonnes of blue clothes its lovely to finally know :).


----------



## Hannaaisha

mummy madness when did you first feel your baby move? Do you know what your going to name him? x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

rachael872211 said:


> OMG sentiment he makes me so angry!!
> 
> You are not worthless and please believe that.............honestly all you have to do is read that and see that he is worthless!
> 
> and the we will say hi now and again bit!!! GRR!! Does he not realise you are carrying his baby? xx

Seriously, it makes me angry too! Especially since it sounds sooo similar to my situation! 

Just know that you have family and friends (us included!) that are there for you. Millions of women can raise perfectly fine babies on their own. I have 2 sisters that are doing it now (and my brother is basically in that boat, too!) and their kids are GREAT people. Intelligent, respectful... Regardless of the fact that they don't have dad around. 

You'll be just fine, I'm sure of it. With or without him. :) Just concentrate on yourself, and make sure to tell him when there are changes so that nobody can say you didn't try.. just in case. Because you never know what he is going to decide to do later. :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mummymadness said:


> Awww hun i hope your situation turns out ok Menn Pehhhh there idiots some times..
> 
> Hows every ones evening today ?, I carnt sleep Baby is doing summersaults and its like a wave of sickness everytime lol.
> 
> Oooo and congrats on team Pink Madame What lovely news bet your Thrilled , I went out this morning and bought tonnes and tonnes of blue clothes its lovely to finally know :).

Aww, it's so much fun once you know!! :) :) I know what you mean about feeling the constant somersaults haha Zealia has been dancing in there, I swear! haha

I'm supposed to go to a friend's surprise b-day party tonight.. but it doesn't start until 11:30 or so at night! I am going to have to nap before this.. lately I've been in bed before 9, and can't seem to sleep past 8:30am.. so strange for me, since I used to have HORRIBLE insomnia.. I can tell my body is doing all that it can to keep baby girl healthy :)


----------



## Sentiment

Thank you everyone, I really do feel so bad. 

He is so happy, and I've been breaking my back to find a job so I can support us. and he emails me with that...horrible nonchalant bullshit. 

I'm trying to find a friend who can take me to get a ultrasound, so hopefully I can tell him how I really feel what I've been going through without him yelling "liar" again. 

Congrats to everybody who has found out the sex, im hoping for a little girl. =]


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw sentiment, I'm just so sorry about that loser and his family treating you like that. All I can say is GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRARRRRR.

afm, I felt the baby kick!!! I am just in shock! I love it!


----------



## Sentiment

Thanks and congrats on feeling it. 

I have a interview with capital one, as a bank teller. I'm so excited...I hope I get it


----------



## Sentiment

Im feeling flutters on opposite sides of my stomach, I hope they didnt miss anything in there :cry:


----------



## Marlarky

Good Luck Sentiment on your interview!! 

A bank teller would be a great job to have during pregnancy!

My job fired me for being pregnant. My boss, the male supremist, (I have 2. A man and a woman) made me feel like I should be ashamed for being pregnant. Like it was ugly. I was waitressing so he took me off the floor and put me behind a counter where no one could see under my shoulders so nobody would be "disgusted" by my growing bump :cry:

Then he fired me from that.


The female boss "broke-up" with him, so she had no say. When I asked her for my job back though, she told me it was my behavior that got me fired!! That my attitude was unaceptable!! Attitude?? I did nothing wrong at that job. I was thankful to have a job while being pregnant. 

Now, no other restaurant will hire me because I am prgnant because of "insurance" and "if an accident happens I don't want to be held liable." blah blah blah.

I am going to try to be a furniture salesperson maybe?? I think I can do that while pregnant. They usually have insurance and will hire me??
I hope. I need a job, too :cry:


----------



## Sentiment

Receptionist jobs are good too, like small medical offices and such

You'll find a good job, and your former job is full of idiots. 

I suggest craiglists, but be careful because scams are everywhere on there


----------



## rachael872211

Good luck with the jobs girls. x


----------



## Sentiment

I just sent a message back to him because I got really mad all of a sudden

It said "I'm glad you had the opportunity to move on, believe me I tired to and I still want to, but around the 4th month you can feel it move

fuck you and that sorry ass apology" 


I kinda wanna take it back, but whatever.


----------



## winegums

good morning :p


----------



## Ava Grace

Sentiment said:


> I just sent a message back to him because I got really mad all of a sudden
> 
> It said "I'm glad you had the opportunity to move on, believe me I tired to and I still want to, but around the 4th month you can feel it move
> 
> fuck you and that sorry ass apology"
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna take it back, but whatever.

Hi hun, i'm going through something fairly similar and I feel your pain. I found out my husband has been having an affair for the last 6 months and he can't decide if it is me or her that he wants. I feel like crap and up until a week ago I thought we had the best relationship ever. How can he do this when i'm carrying his child? He said he wants to be a daddy and involved in everything but part of me wants to say well you are not being a good daddy by leaving us so why should I let you have anything to do with my baby?? God men are selfish pigs sometimes. If you ever want to PM please do.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sentiment

morning =]

Sorry for all the drama, but I wanted to let you guys see the convo, and help me decide what im going to do from here

Me = Pink
Him = Blue



> "I'm still skeptical about that to be honest. Well if u really are I'll be more then happy to drive out there and pick that lil fucker up! So u can finish your schools and what not in a sensible fashion. Or not? Whichever "
> 
> 
> 
> no, the "little fucker" is not unfortunate, the situation is.
> 
> I've been breaking my ass trying to find a decent job, and figuring out how im going to do it by myself.
> 
> So I really dont care if you're skeptical or not, because I am myself because I'm still confused how the fuck it happened.
> 
> I've been hesitant telling you, as with everyone else.
> 
> I've told 3 people well..4 including Becki.
> 
> I was going to tell you at 20 weeks, but yeah.
> 
> It's due on Valentines Day, congrats.
> 
> also, die in a fire.
> 
> 
> Yes Grrrr I called it a lil fucker what a bad guy -yawn- I asked for no drama and taadaaa like magic thar ye be. You're gonna keep it and go solo? Congrats on the decision I suppose but like I said I'm more than happy and more than willing to snatch the lil shit (hah there I go again) and take care of it I'd prefer it that way but ehh woman have more power in these situations. Still skeptical.
> 
> Do what ever you want matthew.
> 
> Sorry for the drama
> 
> You'd be fine handing the lil niglet (oh snap there he goes again) over? I'd love that! I really would dat smile:p I really would Bria you having to struggle haardcore with a kid u don't really deserve it sure the faults 50/50 but whatever man!
> 
> No im not handing it over
> 
> I meant you do what ever you want concerning you
> If you cared enough you would keep yourself updated.
> 
> 
> This child deserves a better father, I hope you decide to be in this kids life, but you're a big boy, you make your own decisions
> 
> What don't I care about? The childbyou may or may not have? God your bullshits annoying xD
> 
> it may not be real to you, but I have to deal with this everyday.
> 
> It's not a joke, so you need to grow up and take this seriously
> 
> Shut you victim bullshit up, Jesus.
> 
> Grow up and take this seriously? Yeah man messaging u and offering an apology totally immature. Willing to raise the kid oh mannn totally childish with no seriousness at all.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> One more thing sorry you've pissed me off. God I can't believe you tell me to grow up fuck you act like I raped you and you had no say or something god like ur some fucking saint who can't do wrong victimvictimvictim. God do you see me fucking crying about it? Oh I'm sorry you have to carry it
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then, I've got my answer. have a nice life matthew
> 
> Because YOU FUCKING DIDN'T WANNA FUCK god chin up fucker take that shit and brush it off really? I'm still having a hard time figuring out how I'm childish about this siuation. We didn't want this Bria I know it's a fucking crap situation I mean really do I have super semen or something? But u gotta be a fuckig **** about it. If u think I don't care about my own fucking kid you don't fuckig know me but really I can't fucking stand u Bria I'm sorry if I want to steer as far away from u as possible And I'm sure I'll be demonized by you to it. Really I don't know what to do I'm 2000 miles away if u were close fuck yeah I'd keep updated because I could interact and know my child but I won't be able to. It just seems that either I can take care of it or pretty much be non existent. Send some pics or something every now and then. I want as little communication with u as possible thanks for fucking reassuring me of that as well. Knew it was a mistake but I tried Jesus I hope u die during labor If u are pregnant. If not gg troll ( the dying parts a little much but yeah...)
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> Thank you and goodnight!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I think im a officially a single mom.


----------



## amylou1992

aww im so sorry about your stupid ex Sentiment, if he behaves like that he don't deserve any part in your childs life! 

been a single mum may be tough but you muddle through and get things done. by the sounds of it you have your family there for you which will be a big help when LO comes. 

keep your chin up and ingnore what he says about you or your baby, if he runs then he isnt worth it. he's in denail about the whole thing so leave him to sulk, if he's any kind of man he would have supported you and not called you a liar in the 1st place.

hope things get better for you chick :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Honestly Sentiment......you sound better off being a single mum then being with him. 

I agree with amylou, he does sound very much in denial. All you can do is prepare yourself to do this without him with the support of your family. One day he may grow up. x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh sentiment...also about the opposite ended flutters........the baby has so much room to move around, it could have been mid somersault and what you felt was arms one side and feet the other. x


----------



## Hannaaisha

Ew what a tramp idiot person he is. Apply for child maintenance and phase him out. He will come crawling back... they always do.


----------



## misznessa

oh wow sentiment im sorry your going through bullshit at a precious time like this....he sounds really immature and in denial ur better off being a single mother u dont need that in ur life or u babys life...i agree with hannah after the baby is born put his ass on child support u dont need nothing else from him!...as long as u have ur friends and family this baby will get all the love he or she needs! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo wow what a conversation to have Sentiment what a silly foolish boy who needs to grow up quick snap ...

Hope every ones well today any plans for the bank holiday ???.

Ooo and hanna to your ? hun i started feeling bubbles at about 13 weeks and full on jerks and moves for about a week :) but im on baby number 4 hun, Oooo and no we havent decided on a name yet me and OH are arguing about it lol, We have narrowed down to Cooper,Dylan,Corey,Brendan,Billy,Eli clueless past that lol xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Oooo wow what a conversation to have Sentiment what a silly foolish boy who needs to grow up quick snap ...
> 
> Hope every ones well today any plans for the bank holiday ???.
> 
> Ooo and hanna to your ? hun i started feeling bubbles at about 13 weeks and full on jerks and moves for about a week :) but im on baby number 4 hun, Oooo and no we havent decided on a name yet me and OH are arguing about it lol, We have narrowed down to Cooper,Dylan,Corey,Brendan,Billy,Eli clueless past that lol xxx

no bank hol plans here , oh is working , he can have them off or he can work and take another day we usually do that as its busy everywhere bh . 

and ooh ooh ooh pick Cooper :D


----------



## Ley

I vote for Dylan! lol x


----------



## winegums

cooooooooooper!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment, feel free to message me sometime.. But look into talking to a lawyer with a free consultation so you know exactly what you can do. I would try for full custody so you at least know that he can't legally disappear with the baby one day (would be considered kidnapping if he did). That is what I'm doing. I'm going to start fighting for it as soon as my baby is born (granted, I'm still allowing him to know his daughter and such.. but it will be with supervised visitations).

And MummyMadness, I LOVE the names Cooper and Brendan!! :)


----------



## babesx3

mummymadness said:


> Oooo wow what a conversation to have Sentiment what a silly foolish boy who needs to grow up quick snap ...
> 
> Hope every ones well today any plans for the bank holiday ???.
> 
> Ooo and hanna to your ? hun i started feeling bubbles at about 13 weeks and full on jerks and moves for about a week :) but im on baby number 4 hun, Oooo and no we havent decided on a name yet me and OH are arguing about it lol, We have narrowed down to Cooper,Dylan,Corey,Brendan,Billy,Eli clueless past that lol xxx

Congrats on your little boy!! :happydance:
i have a son called Dylan!!!:winkwink: and Billy is on my list!!:thumbup:

I'm still staying team yellow.... secretly hoping for a boy.... but would be made up with a girl too..... just makes bedrooms more difficult..:wacko:


----------



## Sentiment

I am going to try to get his custody nullified, it will be easy because he has a very bad legal record. He has been to jail for some horrible things he never told me about, and he never finished high school, so I should win if he ever tries anything like that. 

And im going to keep these emails, so people can see how horribly abusive he can be. 

For some reason, he still makes me feel like a liar, he has so much power over me he is making me doubt myself..It's for the best in my opinion that I ignore his emails.

And I love Dylan and Eli, those names are adorable.


----------



## Marlarky

@ Sentiment- I honestly have no words, as I am speechless at how some "men" can be such boys. The best I can give you are many many ----> :hugs:


@MummyMadness- I like Cooper, Corey and Billy!! :D


----------



## Virginia

Sentiment, he sounds like a real jerk. :hugs:

MummyMadness, I think Brenden Cooper is a good combo...hehe...I know those were all first names, but I like the ring of Brenden Cooper!


----------



## Marlarky

I agree! Brendan Cooper is really cute!


----------



## Virginia

Marlarky said:


> I agree! Brendan Cooper is really cute!

There's probably a reason it sounds good together...maybe it's someone famous or something....

If you like it, ya might wanna check, MummyMadness! LOL


----------



## amber20

I like the name Dylan but thats because my 5 year old is Dillan too!!!


----------



## rachael872211

I like Cooper 

I also seen on someone elses sig that they have a Finley. I like that name too.......but OH doesnt agree because we have a friend with a similar nickname :-( I may be able to talk him round tho. 

HAPPY BANK HOLIDAY!!! 

I'm working tonight, the first night shift in weeks. :'-(


----------



## Ley

I love Finley too but hubby won't hear of it....

we have our names picked out but I'm keeping them close to me.


----------



## winegums

ohh i hate the name finn. when i was younger my friend went out with a guy called finn and everyone constantly took the p*ss about fish fins and shark fins etc! yes i know immature lol! but i suppose back then it wasn't a common name and now it's extremely common


----------



## amylou1992

hows everyone today? 

my day seems to be dragging, doesnt help when i don't have a scan date to look forward to yet and thinking about double prams is depressing me so much!! all the ones i love are too expensive :(


----------



## evewidow

i quite like finn but a good friend of mines son is called it . good job we all like different names though isnt it really !

how is everyone today , its nice to see the sun poking out at last , kids can run off steam outside for a bit gives me a break lol 

im getting annoyed at being bumpless now i wanna look pregnant :(


----------



## mummymadness

Its me who has a finnley lol :) bewear if you pick that name my son is a compleatley crazy fruit loop bundle of energy i swear its in the name picking he he he he is very very very cute looking thow :) ..

My Mum loves cooper it was our 1st choice but brendan means little prince which sounds lovely.

Hows everyone today ??, Anyone enjoying the bank holiday x


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Its me who has a finnley lol :) bewear if you pick that name my son is a compleatley crazy fruit loop bundle of energy i swear its in the name picking he he he he is very very very cute looking thow :) ..
> 
> My Mum loves cooper it was our 1st choice but brendan means little prince which sounds lovely.
> 
> Hows everyone today ??, Anyone enjoying the bank holiday x

aww wait and see what suits him when he pops out :) 

bank holiday is just normal here , OH had to work so just treating it as a normal day tbh. 
everyone keeps asking me if we have names yet i dont know why they think i will have ,we decided both the others when they born and i think we will do the same this time , obviously i have a few faves stashed in my head though ;) once i know if its pink or blue i might think about it more as i wont have as many to choose from also its hard to make the names fit in with the others we already have iykwim.


----------



## Ley

I'm feeling a little low today ladies.

I'm just so so sick of being unemployed! I'm sick of being turned down for job after job, I'm sick of being on benefits!!
I just feel so absolutely useless that I can't even get a job and provide for my family! It's not fair!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Ley hun hugs i can imagine it getting some one down and low but your not useless at all, Your carrying your baby and trying hard to look which is important the way the enconamy is soo many people are stuck for work so your not alone, Keep your chin up chick..

Eve sorry your OH is stuck working today , Were having a DVD day with the kids lots of popcorn and cho0ccys too :) xxx


----------



## Virginia

Ley: Hugs!! You are carrying a baby, which is work enough, AND you are looking for a job. I know it sucks, but trying is half the battle - it'll come when it's perfect for you!

I wish we had a Bank Day...DH is working because it's just a normal day here...lol...

I have my gender scan set for 8 Sept @ 2!! I can't wait!


----------



## Sentiment

I know this is kinda personal, but has anyone experienced white flakes coming from their nipples? Can anyone tell me if it's related to the pregnancy, or something im kinda freaked out


----------



## Ley

Sounds like dry skin hun, you could try using some moisturiser on them x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> Ley: Hugs!! You are carrying a baby, which is work enough, AND you are looking for a job. I know it sucks, but trying is half the battle - it'll come when it's perfect for you!
> 
> I wish we had a Bank Day...DH is working because it's just a normal day here...lol...
> 
> I have my gender scan set for 8 Sept @ 2!! I can't wait!

My next scan to confirm the gender and evaluate baby's health is also on Sept. 8th, at 8:30am.. :D 
I'm excited to know what you guys are all having, too!! :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I hope everyone is feeling better than I am today! I think I have a cold coming on (stuffy nose, sore throat.. the whole nine yards) and I feel completely miserable. The only thing that makes me feel any better is feeling my little girl kicking around so much this morning (I think it's probably since I've been sneezing almost non-stop.. but at least I'm feeling her!).


----------



## misznessa

1sttimemom08 said:


> I hope everyone is feeling better than I am today! I think I have a cold coming on (stuffy nose, sore throat.. the whole nine yards) and I feel completely miserable. The only thing that makes me feel any better is feeling my little girl kicking around so much this morning (I think it's probably since I've been sneezing almost non-stop.. but at least I'm feeling her!).

awww hope u feel better i was the same way last week...all i did was drink tea with lemons and use vicks vaporub for my nose im feeling much better this week but very tired today at work i only got 4 hrs of sleep im drained i was just tossing and turning last night couldnt sleep for some reason :nope:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

misznessa said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better than I am today! I think I have a cold coming on (stuffy nose, sore throat.. the whole nine yards) and I feel completely miserable. The only thing that makes me feel any better is feeling my little girl kicking around so much this morning (I think it's probably since I've been sneezing almost non-stop.. but at least I'm feeling her!).
> 
> awww hope u feel better i was the same way last week...all i did was drink tea with lemons and use vicks vaporub for my nose im feeling much better this week but very tired today at work i only got 4 hrs of sleep im drained i was just tossing and turning last night couldnt sleep for some reason :nope:Click to expand...

That's how I was all night last night. And of course, as soon as I started to fall asleep, my smoke alarm decided it's batteries needed changed and started to beep, so I slept on my couch until it stopped. My sweet little dog knew something was wrong, and everytime I woke up he would climb out of his bed and cuddle with me until I fell asleep again, then go right back to his bed. He is such a sweetie :). But unfortunately I still kept waking up every hour or so :cry: it's one of those days, now... haha


----------



## misznessa

1sttimemom08 said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Ley: Hugs!! You are carrying a baby, which is work enough, AND you are looking for a job. I know it sucks, but trying is half the battle - it'll come when it's perfect for you!
> 
> I wish we had a Bank Day...DH is working because it's just a normal day here...lol...
> 
> I have my gender scan set for 8 Sept @ 2!! I can't wait!
> 
> My next scan to confirm the gender and evaluate baby's health is also on Sept. 8th, at 8:30am.. :D
> I'm excited to know what you guys are all having, too!! :)Click to expand...

YAY more gender scans!!! mine is sept 5th! :happydance:


----------



## misznessa

1sttimemom08 said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better than I am today! I think I have a cold coming on (stuffy nose, sore throat.. the whole nine yards) and I feel completely miserable. The only thing that makes me feel any better is feeling my little girl kicking around so much this morning (I think it's probably since I've been sneezing almost non-stop.. but at least I'm feeling her!).
> 
> awww hope u feel better i was the same way last week...all i did was drink tea with lemons and use vicks vaporub for my nose im feeling much better this week but very tired today at work i only got 4 hrs of sleep im drained i was just tossing and turning last night couldnt sleep for some reason :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I was all night last night. And of course, as soon as I started to fall asleep, my smoke alarm decided it's batteries needed changed and started to beep, so I slept on my couch until it stopped. My sweet little dog knew something was wrong, and everytime I woke up he would climb out of his bed and cuddle with me until I fell asleep again, then go right back to his bed. He is such a sweetie :). But unfortunately I still kept waking up every hour or so :cry: it's one of those days, now... hahaClick to expand...

awww thats soo sweet!! ur lil girl will have someone to look after her as well! :hugs: i think as the babies are growing our body is making us more tired then usual cuz i was never like this! LOL


----------



## misznessa

ladiies i finally understood how to do the eye thingy with the fish hooks and mine is on the right is that boy or girl???


----------



## Ley

the right eye is girl, mine are on the right too.

ooh ladies a friend of mine is in labour as we speak, she's having a home birth and has been updating her facebook. Poor thing has bee going since 5:30am and the last update an hour ago said she was at 5cms.
Bless her, I hope she gets to see her baby soon x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ley said:


> the right eye is girl, mine are on the right too.
> 
> ooh ladies a friend of mine is in labour as we speak, she's having a home birth and has been updating her facebook. Poor thing has bee going since 5:30am and the last update an hour ago said she was at 5cms.
> Bless her, I hope she gets to see her baby soon x

Wow, when I am in labor there is no way that I will be thinking about facebook or anything else:shrug:!

I wish her well!:thumbup:


----------



## misznessa

Ley said:


> the right eye is girl, mine are on the right too.
> 
> ooh ladies a friend of mine is in labour as we speak, she's having a home birth and has been updating her facebook. Poor thing has bee going since 5:30am and the last update an hour ago said she was at 5cms.
> Bless her, I hope she gets to see her baby soon x

congrats to ur friend!! i wish her the best of luck!

and that fish eye thingy got me really happy i really hope mine is a girl :happydance:


----------



## winegums

*Right so the Christmas forum is soon to be open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BnB do a secret santa BUT i was thinking................

how about a FEB LOVEBUGS SECRET SANTA????/

obviously we would set a cost - limit that the majority of us agree on

we can start another thread where people who want to join in can let whoever is organising it know

on this thread those who are participating can say a few key words of things they like i.e. mine might say 'pink things, disney things (especially eeyore), bath and body things, cute baby sleepsuits'

then when we get given our people to get the presents for we can go on the thread and scroll through and see what sort of things people like if we don't already know!

and by then those of us who want to know will know the gender, so we can buy baby and pregnancy stuff if we want...... or just random stuff?

if you get the idea?? if you think it's a good idea please say it because if quite a few people want to join in then we will definately arrange it!

hehe xxx*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> *Right so the Christmas forum is soon to be open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BnB do a secret santa BUT i was thinking................
> 
> how about a FEB LOVEBUGS SECRET SANTA????/
> 
> obviously we would set a cost - limit that the majority of us agree on
> 
> we can start another thread where people who want to join in can let whoever is organising it know
> 
> on this thread those who are participating can say a few key words of things they like i.e. mine might say 'pink things, disney things (especially eeyore), bath and body things, cute baby sleepsuits'
> 
> then when we get given our people to get the presents for we can go on the thread and scroll through and see what sort of things people like if we don't already know!
> 
> and by then those of us who want to know will know the gender, so we can buy baby and pregnancy stuff if we want...... or just random stuff?
> 
> if you get the idea?? if you think it's a good idea please say it because if quite a few people want to join in then we will definately arrange it!
> 
> hehe xxx*
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great idea! i would like to join! I love to give and get gifts!:hugs:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> *Right so the Christmas forum is soon to be open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BnB do a secret santa BUT i was thinking................
> 
> how about a FEB LOVEBUGS SECRET SANTA????/
> 
> obviously we would set a cost - limit that the majority of us agree on
> 
> we can start another thread where people who want to join in can let whoever is organising it know
> 
> on this thread those who are participating can say a few key words of things they like i.e. mine might say 'pink things, disney things (especially eeyore), bath and body things, cute baby sleepsuits'
> 
> then when we get given our people to get the presents for we can go on the thread and scroll through and see what sort of things people like if we don't already know!
> 
> and by then those of us who want to know will know the gender, so we can buy baby and pregnancy stuff if we want...... or just random stuff?
> 
> if you get the idea?? if you think it's a good idea please say it because if quite a few people want to join in then we will definately arrange it!
> 
> hehe xxx*
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great idea! i would like to join! I love to give and get gifts!:hugs:Click to expand...


I agree! What fun!


----------



## misznessa

i agree with the FEB LOVEBUGS SECRET SANTA :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

yea why not , i love xmas


----------



## Ley

Sounds good to me! As long as the spending amount isn't too high...

I'm hoping for a home birth too and am going to be trying as many distraction techniques as possible, so don't be surprised if I am on here updating while I am in labour lol.

still no new updates but her last labour was 48 hours so It could still be a while yet.


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo secret love bug Santa sounds good i like the idea of the main one but ours would be more personal as we have gotton to know each other so a feb one would be great :) count me in ..

Ley hope your feeling a bit more uplifted tonight ?,And hope ur friends doing well.

And sorry to all getting a cold there orrid things to get, Its August and i have my heating on how crazy lol xxx


----------



## winegums

argrgh i know!!! bloomin august and its freezing lol! what is the world coming to! lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I LOVE the idea of the secret santa.. count me in!! :)

And I have been so hot lately, while everyone around me says it's cold (inside, not outside.. Today was a nice day in the high 80s to low 90s ferenheit.. usually it's around 110-115!)... I was sitting here sweating during my mom's class, while her and all the kids in the class said it was cold.. I guess when I'm outnumbered by 23 kids and a teacher, I'll just have to sweat.. lol


----------



## evewidow

i am also freezing :( rubbish


----------



## mummy to be

OOOOOHHH count me in for secret santa :) I look forward to seeing how many people join it :) Would there be a problem if i joined but cause i do live in Australia.. so the postage might be a little bit more... if not that is ok.... just let me know :) 

I got my general check up on the 2nd and ultrasound on the 14th :) I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## winegums

mummy to be said:


> OOOOOHHH count me in for secret santa :) I look forward to seeing how many people join it :) Would there be a problem if i joined but cause i do live in Australia.. so the postage might be a little bit more... if not that is ok.... just let me know :)
> 
> I got my general check up on the 2nd and ultrasound on the 14th :) I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

i dont see why not hun if people state 'only paired with UK members' then they will be but if they say something like 'don't mind where posting to' 

so we can do it to how everyone wants

if we start another thread nearer christmas we can keep coming up with ideas in the meantime so people will end up posting with like a questionaire i.e.

username:
likes:
dislikes:
UK only or worldwide posting:

and then we can just build on it with any suggestions for now :D xx


----------



## winegums

15 days till my 20 week scan and HOPEFULLY find out the gender
17 days till our holiday yay!!!!!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHH count me in for secret santa :) I look forward to seeing how many people join it :) Would there be a problem if i joined but cause i do live in Australia.. so the postage might be a little bit more... if not that is ok.... just let me know :)
> 
> I got my general check up on the 2nd and ultrasound on the 14th :) I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> i dont see why not hun if people state 'only paired with UK members' then they will be but if they say something like 'don't mind where posting to'
> 
> so we can do it to how everyone wants
> 
> if we start another thread nearer christmas we can keep coming up with ideas in the meantime so people will end up posting with like a questionaire i.e.
> 
> username:
> likes:
> dislikes:
> UK only or worldwide posting:
> 
> and then we can just build on it with any suggestions for now :D xxClick to expand...

I was thinking that to, that UK should do UK, US should do US, etc. I am sure someone also lives in Australia if not you could probably pair with someone else from another country who doesnt have a pair either.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I just HAD to share this since I'm SO excited!! 

I had been feeling Zealia kicking like crazy all day. Finally as I was sitting at my computer, I was wondering why I've felt it so much more today, and why it felt so much stronger. I looked down finally, just to see if I could see anything. Just as I did, I felt and WATCHED her kick! She's done it about 10 times now with enough force to watch my abdomen jump! I'm so amazed and excited!!! But unfortunately, I'm sitting in my mother's empty classroom while she's in a meeting, so I had nobody to share with immediately.. hehe..

I keep trying to record it on my phone, but I swear every time I start recording, she stops. Every time my phone runs out of room to record, she lets out a couple more good, solid kicks..

I'm just so excited!! I guess she's compensating me for being so sick today!! :) :) :)


----------



## winegums

SIEGAL said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHH count me in for secret santa :) I look forward to seeing how many people join it :) Would there be a problem if i joined but cause i do live in Australia.. so the postage might be a little bit more... if not that is ok.... just let me know :)
> 
> I got my general check up on the 2nd and ultrasound on the 14th :) I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> i dont see why not hun if people state 'only paired with UK members' then they will be but if they say something like 'don't mind where posting to'
> 
> so we can do it to how everyone wants
> 
> if we start another thread nearer christmas we can keep coming up with ideas in the meantime so people will end up posting with like a questionaire i.e.
> 
> username:
> likes:
> dislikes:
> UK only or worldwide posting:
> 
> and then we can just build on it with any suggestions for now :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that to, that UK should do UK, US should do US, etc. I am sure someone also lives in Australia if not you could probably pair with someone else from another country who doesnt have a pair either.Click to expand...

thats a good suggestion hun we havea while to work it out so keep the suggestions coming! in the end we'll just do what most people are happiest with!

as long as we have enough people from different places then that sounds like a great idea


----------



## Sentiment

1sttimemom08 said:


> I just HAD to share this since I'm SO excited!!
> 
> I had been feeling Zealia kicking like crazy all day. Finally as I was sitting at my computer, I was wondering why I've felt it so much more today, and why it felt so much stronger. I looked down finally, just to see if I could see anything. Just as I did, I felt and WATCHED her kick! She's done it about 10 times now with enough force to watch my abdomen jump! I'm so amazed and excited!!! But unfortunately, I'm sitting in my mother's empty classroom while she's in a meeting, so I had nobody to share with immediately.. hehe..
> 
> I keep trying to record it on my phone, but I swear every time I start recording, she stops. Every time my phone runs out of room to record, she lets out a couple more good, solid kicks..
> 
> I'm just so excited!! I guess she's compensating me for being so sick today!! :) :) :)

Congrats that must feel amazing, I cant wait to see it. 

Im trying to find a used doppler so I can send the heartbeat to the father, until I can get to a ultrasound. 

and secret santa sounds really fun


----------



## Ley

Morning ladies!
for anyone interested, my friend had a baby girl at 11:01pm last night :)

It's made me really really impatient now, I can't wait for my turn and I still have 23 1/2 weeks to go!


----------



## evewidow

aww congrats to your friend , long labour the poor thing !

well this morning i woke looked at the clock and saw it was 7 , the kids werent up so i thought great and went back to sleep , when they came in at around 8 i couldnt physically open my eyes i just felt like i hadnt been to sleep at all ! had to get up and now i have a terrible headache and feel like i need another 4 or 5 hours kip ! 
god help me thursday when i gotta have everyone up washed fed and dressed and out the door for 8:30 for school ! early night tomorrow i think . 
4 more days till gender scan and 7 days till midwife - hopefully i can get her to try listen to heartbeat as i havent heard it yet.


----------



## winegums

awww ley congrats! hehe x


----------



## Ley

I know the tiredness feeling.
OH came to bed at 1am and woke me up and no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't get back to sleep.
Finally got off at about 5am and was up with the kids at 8. I would have a nap this afternoon but I have to take my mum for a hospital appointment..
You are lucky your kids go back Thursday, My daughter isn't back until Monday and it's still only afternoon as unfortunately, although she is only 3 weeks away from her 4th birthday today is the cut off date and she has to do an extra year of nursery...

I have my midwife appointment on Thursday and I'm going to ask her about my home birth.
hopefully she agrees....


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I know the tiredness feeling.
> OH came to bed at 1am and woke me up and no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't get back to sleep.
> Finally got off at about 5am and was up with the kids at 8. I would have a nap this afternoon but I have to take my mum for a hospital appointment..
> You are lucky your kids go back Thursday, My daughter isn't back until Monday and it's still only afternoon as unfortunately, although she is only 3 weeks away from her 4th birthday today is the cut off date and she has to do an extra year of nursery...
> 
> I have my midwife appointment on Thursday and I'm going to ask her about my home birth.
> hopefully she agrees....

yea my son had nearly 2 years of preschool too , he turned 3 in december started afternoons in the jan till they broke up in july then did a full school year sep - july but now this time he starts full time , i will try not to cry but i think i prob will haha .

i have no chance of a nap either my boys seem hyper this morning , might take them to the park to run off steam for a hour


----------



## kns

morning everyone.
we are 14 weeks and 2 days which seems so far behind compared to all of you :(
is there anyone around 14 weeks on here?
stacey
x


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> morning everyone.
> we are 14 weeks and 2 days which seems so far behind compared to all of you :(
> is there anyone around 14 weeks on here?
> stacey
> x

theres loads i think hun , looking at the list on 1st page there is quite a lot due the last few days in feb :)


----------



## amber20

I am so excited! 3 of my boys start school today and i have my gender scan in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## kns

wow congrats to anomaly scan's coming up. we have another 6 weeks exactly until our scan.
x


----------



## evewidow

amber20 said:


> I am so excited! 3 of my boys start school today and i have my gender scan in 3 1/2 hours.

ooh excited to hear if its blue or pink !!


----------



## winegums

good luck amber hope everything goes well :D xx


----------



## kns

good luck x


----------



## misznessa

congrats to your friend Ley! and goodluck on the gender scan amber!...5 more days till my gender scan :happydance:

my son starts school September 8th so i have another week to go lol


----------



## babesx3

amber20 said:


> I am so excited! 3 of my boys start school today and i have my gender scan in 3 1/2 hours.

Good luck Amber!!!:hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Ooooh good luck Amber..........looking forward to hearing what you are having! 

Sentiment I have dry nipples....i.e flakey skin. The other day I thought I saw a scab.....in my bra :-S.........ok I seriously have to start putting more intensive moisturiser on them. 

I had my 16 week appointment today and it was great! It was the first time I have actually met my normal midwife and she was so lovely. We were in the ages. 

She felt my womb and it was just above my belly button.......I did do a thread on this..cos I am worried its big....thinking belly button mark was 20 weeks? 

Where can you feel the top of yours at the moment? 

I love the idea of secret santa!!! Im defo up for that. I wouldnt mind if it was outer or within country. x


----------



## babesx3

mines on my belly button mark!!! figured it was cos on #4, but i guess everyones different??? but yes i thought it was 20 weeeks belly button.... did MW coment on it?


----------



## Ley

Good luck Amber xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all today ??, Good luck Amber and really excited for secret santa :).

I had a bad day today, Went for 16 week check up and stupid woman didnt check heart rate ask if i wanted blood test for downs done nothing at all ... She asked me in frowned because i had the kids with me checked urine asked if i felt movement and sent me on my way throwing a breast feeding dvd at me on the way out !!!.

Hope every one elses day was better than mine ?. xxxx


----------



## babesx3

mummy M i had to ask my MW to check heart rate..she said they don't routinely do them as they are quite hard to find as baby still small... had to ask twice and promise i wouldn't freak out if she couldn't find it..lol!!! (she did by the way :) )


----------



## Hannaaisha

Its August and everyone is talking about xmas already!!??


----------



## mummymadness

Lol with 3 little uns hun i think of xmas in Jan sales HaHaHa..

Cheers Babes hun i was worried as with every other they usually check at 16 weeks, Luckily i have doppler at home and he rolls around alot lol or i would of been mad at her she just seemed very uninterested and angry i already had kids in tow !!!. 

Hows every ones day been ??.

Anynews Amber ?. xxxx


----------



## winegums

i just noticed as the bnb christmas forum is up and will be open soon and made me think of secret santa hehe

also with our babies coming so close after christmas the more early we are prepared this year the better imo lol!

my son was born in may so it was awesome i went to all the jan sales and bought bits for him but i think i'll be too pregnant this time lol 

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

It's a BOY!


----------



## amylou1992

wish2bmama said:


> It's a BOY!

aww congrats!!


----------



## SIEGAL

amylou1992 said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> It's a BOY!
> 
> aww congrats!!Click to expand...

yay!!! I want a boy! or a girl! either one is fine. I don't find out till a week from thursday, Im plotzing!


----------



## evewidow

wish2bmama said:


> It's a BOY!

congrats !!


----------



## Sentiment

congrats on your little boy. 

I did that eye test in the second trimester fourm, and it predicted a boy. lol. 

Can anyone else tell if their baby favors one side of their uterus? 

I've had pressure there forever, and all the wiggling is coming from there too


----------



## janna

Hello Ladies!
I've had my dating ultrasound (a couple of weeks ago) and my EDD is now Feb 26th. Could the first page be updated?? Thanks!


----------



## misznessa

awww congrats wish2bemama!! i just realized we both have the same due date how exciting! 

awww so far 2 boys and 1 girl =] lets see whos next lol


----------



## misznessa

janna said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I've had my dating ultrasound (a couple of weeks ago) and my EDD is now Feb 26th. Could the first page be updated?? Thanks!

awwww yay thats my birthday! lucky u that would have been a awesome bday gift but im gettin my present early on feb 8th :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

misznessa said:


> awww congrats wish2bemama!! i just realized we both have the same due date how exciting!
> 
> awww so far 2 boys and 1 girl =] lets see whos next lol

wow! that's really cool! Well, happy 17 weeks to you!


----------



## carmyz

congrats wish2bmamma

15days till mine lol but should go fast have alot of things to do the next couple of weeks..

bubs is moving quite alot now its cool..


----------



## Ley

wish2bmama said:


> It's a BOY!

Congratulations!! :blue: added to your name :)


----------



## janna

Ley - Thanks for adding me to the 26th! Looks like I'm still listed under the 28th too... so the 28th can be deleted.


----------



## babesx3

wish2bmama said:


> It's a BOY!


CONGRATS!!!!!!:thumbup:

i want one!!!:blush:


----------



## Ley

janna said:


> Ley - Thanks for adding me to the 26th! Looks like I'm still listed under the 28th too... so the 28th can be deleted.

done, sorry I looked but I couldn't see your original due date on the list.



babesx3 said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> It's a BOY!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> i want one!!!:blush:Click to expand...

me too!


----------



## winegums

ooooooo i want a stalky lol! 2 weeks till scan! xx


----------



## babesx3

LOL LEY your on team yellow too arn't you!!?? Me too..only 5 months to wait!!:)


----------



## Ley

Team yellow as long as I can be restrained and not ask at the scan lol.

We didn't find out with my girls but that wasn't personal choice, they just kept legs crossed and we couldn't see.
This time I would feel like a cheat if I knew beforehand lol


----------



## babesx3

My DH won't let me go to the scan without him in case i ask..lol... i would find out be DH is adamant he wants a surprise... we found out with the 2 girls and had a surprise with Dylan... i'm hoping the pattern will follow and its another surprise boy....
but i'm sure u feel the same any baby is special and it doesn't really matter....
I really feel like this is a boy tho... i'll be very surprised if its a boy.....
must have a look at my fish hooks lol... chinese chart says boy...... and i was on evening primrose with is supposed to help concieve a boy too ..:)
off to check eyes...lol


----------



## babesx3

i can't see anything that looks like a fish hook in either??? more lines in right than left??
hmmmmm i'll stick to my chinese chart..correct for all 3 of my kids!! :)

Got my consultant and quadruple test at 1.30//..... eeek!!!


----------



## evewidow

morning girls , how is everyone today ? 
last day of kids holidays here so trying to get everything sorted for my boys big day tomorrow .
3 more days till i get a coloured stork by my name super excited !!!
still no news on the movement front here , thought i had had some flutters but not had anything since so must have been gas , would have hoped to have felt something by now with this being number 3 :(


----------



## mummyofsoon2b

hey im due 22nd feb i am proud mummy of 4 bouncing boys hoping for girl find out sex this sat cant wait xxx


----------



## sleepen

i am so jelous of those of you who have gooten to find out gender already and also those who get to find out very soon. i have to wait till the end of sept. so basically a whole month away:sad2:


----------



## kns

we are due 27th March yay! don't find out until 12th October 2010, defo finding out so can be organised and have bright colours, i would like a surprise but my partner who is the one thats pregnant wants to find out, she had OCD and has to be organised etc.
xxx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hi, I'm new to this thread. Used to use this site when I was pregnant with my first but then sort of never came back :(

Anyway, I'm Becca, Mummy of Mali-Grace who is now 11mths old and im due with my 2nd 18th Feb.

Got told at 12 weeks that the baby is a boy but I'm not too sure they can get it right that early on so having a sexing scan on Sunday to be sure :)

Anybody else know the sex of there baby?


----------



## mummymadness

welcome aboard Bubble :) ..

Big congrats Wish hun and welcome to team Blue, Wow i just looked and Jan had lots of girls and i seem to think feb will have lots of boys it is true you seem to get a big bulk of one sex in one time then another in a group ..

Hope every one is well today ??, Iam at work but sat down as my feet are soooo sore there killing :( xxxx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Thanks mummymadness. 

Hopefully i'll be able to get on this alot more and make some friends on here as being a stay at home to a 11mth old is rather mind numbing at times. There is only so much in the night garden I can handle haha. 

How far along was you when you found out you was having a boy? have you heard of anyone finding out at 12 weeks before... well I was 12+4 but surely thats too soon? Even though I only have to wait until Sunday im feeling very impatient haha!


----------



## evewidow

hey bubble im due the 18th and find out sex on sat so we in same boat there ! 

at 12 weeks they cannot be accurate afaik as i thought the genitalia were not properly developed until 14 weeks but i may be wrong.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Evewidow, thats exactly what I thought. I'm still 90% sure its a boy due to what I saw but I'll be equally as happy with a girl :) My pregnancy is identical to my daughters so I really have no idea.

What are you hoping for? Are you having a 3d scan done?


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Evewidow, thats exactly what I thought. I'm still 90% sure its a boy due to what I saw but I'll be equally as happy with a girl :) My pregnancy is identical to my daughters so I really have no idea.
> 
> What are you hoping for? Are you having a 3d scan done?

no just a 2d for gender i may have a 3d one later one , i heard they are better from 26+ weeks i just went for the cheapest to find out the sex

a girl would be nice for a change ( i have 2 boys ) but another boy would be just as nice , ill just be happy to see it is all healthy and stuff :)


----------



## amylou1992

everyone who is finding out the sex is making me sad :( i still havnt got my scan date through and probs wont until the week before they want me to go. 

im really hopeing for a boy but would be happy either way


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wel my 20 weeks scan isnt until 22 weeks and is 11th October... sod waiting that long. 
My 3d scan is £65 and that was the cheapest I could find for a gender scan so I don't mind paying it really. 

Wow amylou, I thought I was mad being pregnant so quick after having my daughter... so glad youve got pregnant too. Finally I dont feel like I'm the only crazy one haha


----------



## rachael872211

Babesx3, she did say something about it but I really can't remember. My brain is like a sieve. What is a quadruple test? I had my triple test yesterday......is it the same thing, with an extra test? 

Congratulation on your little boy wish2b! Did you have any preference? ..........agggggh i'm so excited for my scan! OMG......15 more days to go! I really don't mind what I have.........to start with I wanted a boy, but now I don't mind. OH wants a boy and DD wants a girl. I always feel like its a little girl in my belly, but my intuition isn't much to be desired for! 

I like the idea of using the sales to buy baby stuff..........I actually can't remember what it was like being heavily pregnant cos it was so long ago..........

I've just done the fish hook thing.........there is one in my right.........what does that mean again? 

Amylou..........on the bright side of your scan date being kept waiting......you will find out and wont have to wait long? I reckon yours will be the end of this month? When was your 12 week scan? 

Well I'm not sure this baby likes me working nights............it moves about so much.......or maybe its because I sit still so much I can feel it more? 

........and I still haven't found anywhere to move to :-( x


----------



## rachael872211

yay my ticker has moved!:happydance:


----------



## kns

65 quid thats good. ours is 120 for 5 pics @ 4d which kims mum is paying for and we will put 60 in for dvd and 10 pics and all pics on dvd aswell as movie.
x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Mines for 2 2d pics and 2 4d pictures... will get a dvd and stuff further along I think.... any excuse for more scans haha!


----------



## Ley

I got my milk back......

my boobs have been killing me for a few days and I'm having a pyjama day today, I looked down at my top to see a wet patch, gave it a squeeze (as you do! lol ) and out came milk.
I wasn't expecting to get it back this early....


Oh and I have just had an hour of pregnancy and birth q&a from my 4 year old lol, honestly I've never know her ask so many questions or show such an interest in anything.


----------



## amylou1992

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Wel my 20 weeks scan isnt until 22 weeks and is 11th October... sod waiting that long.
> My 3d scan is £65 and that was the cheapest I could find for a gender scan so I don't mind paying it really.
> 
> Wow amylou, I thought I was mad being pregnant so quick after having my daughter... so glad youve got pregnant too. Finally I dont feel like I'm the only crazy one haha


haha sometimes i think i am mad but i didnt want a too big age gap so me and my OH both decided to try again and we praticaly concived 1st time tryin lol


----------



## amylou1992

rachel, my last scan was about 4 weeks ago when i got told i was 13 weeks not 8 like the midwife had worked out


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

haha sometimes i think i am mad but i didnt want a too big age gap so me and my OH both decided to try again and we praticaly concived 1st time tryin lol[/QUOTE]

I fell pregnant first time too, was in total shock. Loving the age gap though :)


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Wel my 20 weeks scan isnt until 22 weeks and is 11th October... sod waiting that long.
> My 3d scan is £65 and that was the cheapest I could find for a gender scan so I don't mind paying it really.
> 
> Wow amylou, I thought I was mad being pregnant so quick after having my daughter... so glad youve got pregnant too. Finally I dont feel like I'm the only crazy one haha

thats seems cheap esp as you are in london , mine is £45 here so not too different , my 2 week scan is 4th Oct but also cant wait that long lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow your identical to me...... mine was booked for 4th but we were planning on taking a weeks holiday for my daughters 1st birthday which is the 9th so I put the scan back until the next week......... how strange is that!!


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Wow your identical to me...... mine was booked for 4th but we were planning on taking a weeks holiday for my daughters 1st birthday which is the 9th so I put the scan back until the next week......... how strange is that!!

we go on a weeks holiday on the 6th lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

evewidow said:


> BubbleOnBoard said:
> 
> 
> Wow your identical to me...... mine was booked for 4th but we were planning on taking a weeks holiday for my daughters 1st birthday which is the 9th so I put the scan back until the next week......... how strange is that!!
> 
> we go on a weeks holiday on the 6th lolClick to expand...

Wow how strange!! Dont suppose your going centre parks... cos that would just be too weird haha


----------



## kns

we go centre parcs 3 days after 20 weeks scan. scan 12th October, Holiday 15th october


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I'm gutted we had to cancel our holiday as my bf was unable to get time off work in the end... but I guess it means more money to spend of birthday presents for my princess :)


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> I'm gutted we had to cancel our holiday as my bf was unable to get time off work in the end... but I guess it means more money to spend of birthday presents for my princess :)

:( but yay for prezzies lol !

i need to start saving for DS1's birthday he wants everything off every advert it seems and a party ..hmmm


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Haha, oh the joys of having kids eh. My DD has got really into 'in the night garden' shes obsessed infact. So i'm mainly buying that... probably a bad idea as I can see her hating it by Christmas. All I keep saying is... 1 month to DD birthday, then 2 months until xmas and then 2 months until new baby... makes it sound sooner haha


----------



## winegums

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Wel my 20 weeks scan isnt until 22 weeks and is 11th October... sod waiting that long.
> My 3d scan is £65 and that was the cheapest I could find for a gender scan so I don't mind paying it really.
> 
> Wow amylou, I thought I was mad being pregnant so quick after having my daughter... so glad youve got pregnant too. Finally I dont feel like I'm the only crazy one haha

hun where you having your gender scan?


----------



## winegums

i have a holiday too! Can't wait!!!!!!!!! 18th september 2 days after 20 week scan xx


----------



## babesx3

I'm devasted to tell you...my consultant couldn't find hb...so sent me for a scan which confirmed my baby has died..... somewhere between hearing hb on friday and today my baby has passed.... i don't understand why.... will have to deliver sometime in next few days..

I wish you all the best of luck and healthy babies..xx


----------



## misznessa

babesx3 said:


> I'm devasted to tell you...my consultant couldn't find hb...so sent me for a scan which confirmed my baby has died..... somewhere between hearing hb on friday and today my baby has passed.... i don't understand why.... will have to deliver sometime in next few days..
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and healthy babies..xx

OMGG!!! :cry: im soooo sorrry hun!!! wow thats crazy im speechless my prayers go out to you and your family dear im so sorry for ur loss i can just imagine how ur feeling right now :cry: big big big :hugs: to u...bubz is with the angels now may he/she rest in peace :hugs:


----------



## Virginia

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## SIEGAL

That is just terrible :cry: Feel better soon


----------



## winegums

omg babes i'm so sorry :( we will miss you here :( all my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My heart goes out to you, I'm so, so sorry. I wish you the best of luck when/if you try again. :(


----------



## Hannaaisha

:( I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok.


----------



## carmyz

oh no hun im so very sorry it must be very hard for u..big hugs xx


----------



## lucky3

babesx3 said:


> I'm devasted to tell you...my consultant couldn't find hb...so sent me for a scan which confirmed my baby has died..... somewhere between hearing hb on friday and today my baby has passed.... i don't understand why.... will have to deliver sometime in next few days..
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and healthy babies..xx

that is so sad, big hugs for you at this awful time. my heart goes out to you. :hugs: x


----------



## mummy to be

Sorry for your loss Babe...... I hope that everything goes as peacefully as possible for you and your angel... Massive Massive Massive cuddles and kisses.... hope your ok!!! Stay strong... We are here for you!!!! Will miss you so much!! 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## evewidow

babesx3 said:


> I'm devasted to tell you...my consultant couldn't find hb...so sent me for a scan which confirmed my baby has died..... somewhere between hearing hb on friday and today my baby has passed.... i don't understand why.... will have to deliver sometime in next few days..
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and healthy babies..xx

I am so sorry to hear this i dont really know what to say :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

babesx3 said:


> I'm devasted to tell you...my consultant couldn't find hb...so sent me for a scan which confirmed my baby has died..... somewhere between hearing hb on friday and today my baby has passed.... i don't understand why.... will have to deliver sometime in next few days..
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and healthy babies..xx

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Thank you for all of your kind words..it means a lot...
i'm just struggling with why this has happened......
can't sleep....
well i shouldn't be bumbing out this thread...sorry....
but hugs to all....


----------



## SIEGAL

babesx3 said:


> Thank you for all of your kind words..it means a lot...
> i'm just struggling with why this has happened......
> can't sleep....
> well i shouldn't be bumbing out this thread...sorry....
> but hugs to all....

Don't feel bad. Maybe have a drink or three to help you relax? I would.


----------



## rachael872211

Omg babes. I'm so so sorry. I don't know what to say. 

This is such awful news. 

It doesn't bother me at all that you write on this thread how you are feeling. Anything to help you. Xxx


----------



## babesx3

a drink is a good idea.. shame we don't have any..lol..
i do have a journal so i will try to write in there, but thank you xxxxx
it becomes habbit checking lovebugs, will be strange not being a part of it any more..:(


----------



## SIEGAL

babesx3 said:


> a drink is a good idea.. shame we don't have any..lol..
> i do have a journal so i will try to write in there, but thank you xxxxx
> it becomes habbit checking lovebugs, will be strange not being a part of it any more..:(

There are several areas on here for women in your situation who would probably be more helpful then us. You should check it out if you like being part of the forums there is no reason to leave, I am sure the ladies there would be extremely supportive and helpful.


----------



## Sentiment

I'm so sorry, God bless your little angel


----------



## Ley

babesx3 said:


> a drink is a good idea.. shame we don't have any..lol..
> i do have a journal so i will try to write in there, but thank you xxxxx
> it becomes habbit checking lovebugs, will be strange not being a part of it any more..:(

Hun you will always be a feb lovebug regardless.

I am so so sorry for your loss hun I really am :(

sending you all the love in the world xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## winegums

babes you are always welcome to write on this thread no matter what you're still part of us hun and it's good to talk xxxxxx


----------



## kns

i cant believe this im so sorry, i cant imagine how this may feel, i hope you find a way to deal with your loss.
writing in your journal is a good idea hun.
dont feel bad obout coming on here please.
xxx


----------



## sleepen

i am so sorry to hear about your loss. big hug.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

winegums said:


> BubbleOnBoard said:
> 
> 
> Wel my 20 weeks scan isnt until 22 weeks and is 11th October... sod waiting that long.
> My 3d scan is £65 and that was the cheapest I could find for a gender scan so I don't mind paying it really.
> 
> Wow amylou, I thought I was mad being pregnant so quick after having my daughter... so glad youve got pregnant too. Finally I dont feel like I'm the only crazy one haha
> 
> hun where you having your gender scan?Click to expand...

It's in Erith... do you know where that is? my friend had all hers there and recommended it to me x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I am sooo sorry for your loss hun. I can't begin to imagine what you must be going through. All the best for you and your family xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

babesx3: im so sorry to hear this:cry:! I am praying for you and your family.:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Just Logged on Babes hun my bump buddy i am so so so sorry for your loss i cannot even imagine how you feel hun but you are still part of us in feb group please dont feel you have to go, Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamapoff

I too just saw what happened to babesx3 and I want to say that you and your family are in my prayers. May everything go as peacefully as possibly in this sad time. Don't know what to say, except I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

babesx3 im so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts xxx



i haven't been on for ages, how is everyone? my feet have swollen like balloons in the hot weather :( its horrid!! any1 else had this?
my 20 week scan is in 19 days, so cant wait to find out what i'm having :)
Hope your all well :) xx


----------



## misznessa

PaiytonsMummy said:


> babesx3 im so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been on for ages, how is everyone? my feet have swollen like balloons in the hot weather :( its horrid!! any1 else had this?
> my 20 week scan is in 19 days, so cant wait to find out what i'm having :)
> Hope your all well :) xx

my feet have been swelling also!! uugghh i hate it!! lol i have a private 3d gender scan this sunday september 5th :happydance: and then september 20th is my 20 week anatomy scan so excited i cant wait!


----------



## sahrene1978

I lost this thread for a while..

Babesx3... I am so sorry for your loss.I can't imagine the heartache you have right now and not knowing why or how must be so difficult. My thoughts are with you..

Sahrene


----------



## evewidow

2 days till gender scan - super excited , mom wants to go shopping sunday for pink or blue lol ! 
on the downside hubby is working away now for 3 weeks so that sucks , havent broken the news to the boys yet


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. 
Well i had my check-up yesterday at the hospital.. 
Babies heart rate is sitting at 145-150bpm, we are measuring 19.5cms.. so a little on the bigger side lol... My fundal is sitting above my belly button (hopefully bubba has just had a growth supurt lol) everything with bubba is going well. My blood pressure and blood sugar levels are low so i am back on the multivitiams for now. Hopefully i will start to feel a little less tired and have some more energy. 

11 Days till ultrasound!! Woot Woot.. sounds so much better than less than 2 weeks i think :) I am thinking a girl.. but who knows... 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## rachael872211

A couple of weeks ago my feet looked swollen........but seem to be back to normal now. 

I brought a stethoscope off ebay this morning after reading somewhere you can put it on your belly and hear the baby moving..........has anyone ever done this or know it too work? It was a proper cheapy, so that might be rubbish :-S 

I wanted DD and OH to see if they could hear anything. 

Babesx3, I'm thinking of you. xx


----------



## amylou1992

rachael872211 said:


> A couple of weeks ago my feet looked swollen........but seem to be back to normal now.
> 
> I brought a stethoscope off ebay this morning after reading somewhere you can put it on your belly and hear the baby moving..........has anyone ever done this or know it too work? It was a proper cheapy, so that might be rubbish :-S
> 
> I wanted DD and OH to see if they could hear anything.
> 
> Babesx3, I'm thinking of you. xx

midwife uses a stethoscope at one of my app with my 1st but i was gone the 30 week mark when she did it so not sure if you will be able to hear anything now


----------



## winegums

i'm not sure hun i have one and a pinnard too hehe in preparation for uni maybe i'll have to dig them out of somewhere


----------



## 1sttimemom08

PaiytonsMummy said:


> babesx3 im so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been on for ages, how is everyone? my feet have swollen like balloons in the hot weather :( its horrid!! any1 else had this?
> my 20 week scan is in 19 days, so cant wait to find out what i'm having :)
> Hope your all well :) xx

My ankles have been swelling like crazy (and probably my feet too, but since I wear flip-flops, I don't notice much)... The skin on my ankles itch and drive me insane, and my stomach is finally starting to itch too..

I've spent the day trying to come up with clever (and funny) halloween costumes that I can incorporate my belly into.. hehe A friend suggested being Britney Spears when she went crazy (get a bald cap, and a shirt above the belly, paint on my belly "oops I did it again"), and thats the best one I have so far.. lol


----------



## Virginia

1sttimemom08 said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> babesx3 im so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been on for ages, how is everyone? my feet have swollen like balloons in the hot weather :( its horrid!! any1 else had this?
> my 20 week scan is in 19 days, so cant wait to find out what i'm having :)
> Hope your all well :) xx
> 
> My ankles have been swelling like crazy (and probably my feet too, but since I wear flip-flops, I don't notice much)... The skin on my ankles itch and drive me insane, and my stomach is finally starting to itch too..
> 
> *I've spent the day trying to come up with clever (and funny) halloween costumes that I can incorporate my belly into.. hehe A friend suggested being Britney Spears when she went crazy (get a bald cap, and a shirt above the belly, paint on my belly "oops I did it again"), and thats the best one I have so far.. lol*Click to expand...

LOL...I've been trying to figure something out too...I was thinking maybe a dog-walker with a leash around my belly, but I don't think it'll be out that far...and I don't want people to get the wrong idea! LOL


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> babesx3 im so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts xxx
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been on for ages, how is everyone? my feet have swollen like balloons in the hot weather :( its horrid!! any1 else had this?
> my 20 week scan is in 19 days, so cant wait to find out what i'm having :)
> Hope your all well :) xx
> 
> My ankles have been swelling like crazy (and probably my feet too, but since I wear flip-flops, I don't notice much)... The skin on my ankles itch and drive me insane, and my stomach is finally starting to itch too..
> 
> *I've spent the day trying to come up with clever (and funny) halloween costumes that I can incorporate my belly into.. hehe A friend suggested being Britney Spears when she went crazy (get a bald cap, and a shirt above the belly, paint on my belly "oops I did it again"), and thats the best one I have so far.. lol*Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I've been trying to figure something out too...I was thinking maybe a dog-walker with a leash around my belly, but I don't think it'll be out that far...and I don't want people to get the wrong idea! LOLClick to expand...

LOL I figure I'll be about 26 going on 27 weeks by then, and I'm already showing quite a bit.. lol by then I'll probably be pretty big! haha

I was also considering wearing a black outfit with stars painted on it, cut the belly part out and paint my stomach like a planet, maybe put little moons around it too lol be a planet with my own orbit.... I'm REALLY thinking the Britney Spears one will be perfect (more for a halloween party than for greeting trick or treaters...) :) :)


----------



## amber20

Boy or girl?


----------



## rachael872211

Amber.....I am going girl??? x


----------



## Ley

I think Boy Amber


----------



## Sentiment

Guys im having horrible pressure by my left hip bone, it feels like something is prying it apart

anyone know what it is 

and [email protected]


----------



## carmyz

girl amber

not much happenin here..feelin pretty normal 13days till my scan cant wait :D


----------



## evewidow

hey everyone hope you all ok , nothing much going on here either carmyz i wanna feel summat lol !

finally got my bounty pack today been carrying round the couponfor weeks , its a bit rubbish though :( oh well.


----------



## kns

whats the bounty pack?
we have a bounty pregnancy pack with lots of paerwork etc in it.
x


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> whats the bounty pack?
> we have a bounty pregnancy pack with lots of paerwork etc in it.
> x

in that pregancy pack in the bounty book/diary thingy there is a form at the back a coupon thing you take to boots or sainsburys and they give you a mum to be pack , its got a small sudocream some breast pads a can of caffiene free coke a nappy some wipes and a few money off coupons . 
you will also get 2 packs when you are in the hospital after the birth and a coupon for a weaning one fro about 6 months :)


----------



## impatient1

I went to a halloween party a few years ago and a pregnant woman there made a costume as a bun in the oven... she made a cardboard oven and put a picture of a bun on the inside of the door which was at her belly.


----------



## Ley

aww ladies, I don't know what to do....
I wasn't going to find out the sex of this baby, I was actually looking forward to staying on team yellow again.
I've been doing some thinking though and when I had my eldest I was convinced she was a boy, I got really attached to the boy in my belly and when my daughter was born I found it hard to relate her to the baby that had been inside me.
Make sense?

Well again, this time I have a feeling it is a boy but I'm worried about getting attached to a boy and having a girl again. It took me a while to bond with my eldest daughter and I worry about that happening again.

What do you think?


----------



## amylou1992

LEY - if you are worried you wil be dissapointed about the babies sex once he/ she is here and it'll effect bonding again, i'd say find out. 

i couldn'd find out with my 1st and it tore me up cause i just couldn't bond with my bump like most people could and once she was born i never instantly felt the bond thats why im going to find out this time (if poss)


----------



## mrskcbrown

I say if you are bothered, then find out.

I am on team yellow and just figure God is going to give me what he wants me to have, and whatever He gives me, I am going to bond and love it anyway, as I already do. He/She is already my little pumpkin!:winkwink:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I wasn't going to find out the sex of my baby, I have a daughter who is my everything and I thought well if I could love anything the way I love her the sex doesn't matter.... but at my 12 weeks the baby had it's legs wide open and the sonographer said looks like a boy which really upset me because I had my heart set on the surprise... now I'm having to have a gender scan which is this Sunday as I think 12 weeks is too soon to tell but yet having seen what I saw that day I sort of need to know now.
I'd be gutted if I got my head around having a boy and the sonographer was wrong. So I'm going to find out so I can get my head around it for certain.


----------



## misznessa

hhhmmm thats a tough question for me to answer Ley lol but with my son i didnt find out the gender until he was born but the whole pregnancy i had in my head it was a boy so i bonded real well and this time i was going to be on team yellow but im really anxious to know as if i feel im carrying a girl and referring my belly to a she i cant believe im saying this but i will be disappointed if its a boy but then again whatever god blesses me with as long as its a healthy bubz so my advice to you is if your first 2 were surprises i think you should treat yourself this time and find out the gender :hugs:


----------



## dd29

helllooooo wud really love to join this im due the 3rd feb how do i join thanks girlys xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Ley

Thanks ladies
hubby thinks we should wait so I'm going to try and wait.....

welcome dd29, I will add you to the list x


----------



## dd29

Ley said:


> Thanks ladies
> hubby thinks we should wait so I'm going to try and wait.....
> 
> welcome dd29, I will add you to the list x

awwwww thanks sweety xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## evewidow

Ley , i Know how you feel , i have 2 boys and i dont feel like i would be disappointed if this one is a boy but i dont think i can live with the anticipation of thinking "maybe" its a girl until Feb , i dont want to be disappointed at the birth i want to concentrate on my little person . I just want to know this time plus my eldest wants to know "if it has a willy " lmao ! 
well this time tomo i will know , the only thing that bothers me now is if i will be disappointed with a suprise lol - cant have it both ways though eh !


----------



## misznessa

Ley said:


> Thanks ladies
> hubby thinks we should wait so I'm going to try and wait.....
> 
> welcome dd29, I will add you to the list x

awwww thats sweet :kiss:...does this pregnancy feel any different then the other 2 Ley?

and welcome to feb lovebugs dd29! :hugs:


----------



## Ley

Totally different! My other pregnancies were a breeze, this one has not been kind to me so far...

I'm not sure if that means much though, I've heard of people having completely different pregnancies for same sex children.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girls sorry i havent been around gosh been so tired getting layla ready for back to school etc and pulling in some hours at work, How is every one ???.

Baby keep jabbing me sharply it got rather painful a few time tonight so resting on the sofa :) good exscuse to get OH to run around for me lol xxx


----------



## carmyz

woke up this mornin to some mucous with blood in it its not much and looks to be old blood goin to see what happens through out the day and if it increases i ll ring the hospital..i checked on bubs and he/she is fine heartbbeat is strong..i never had this with the boys so im a lil freaked out..i was on my feet all day yesterday decorating a cake so that may be why??? just want to have my scan already ! :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

carmyz said:


> woke up this mornin to some mucous with blood in it its not much and looks to be old blood goin to see what happens through out the day and if it increases i ll ring the hospital..i checked on bubs and he/she is fine heartbbeat is strong..i never had this with the boys so im a lil freaked out..i was on my feet all day yesterday decorating a cake so that may be why??? just want to have my scan already ! :(

I think I would be running to the doctor if I were you, just to be sure. The only reason I wouldn't trust checking a heartbeat yourself is if you're hearing your own rather than the baby's... But that is just me (granted, I am the extremely cautious type.. but my mom, who is like my 'partner' in this pregnancy since she's had 4 kids and the dad isn't around, says she too would be going to a doctor asap...)
Hope everything is ok with your LO!


----------



## rachael872211

@ Sentiment it could be your ligaments stretching? 

I felt the baby do a huge move yesterday. He/she must have been rolling over or something. It really shocked me. x


----------



## lucky3

1sttimemom08 said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> woke up this mornin to some mucous with blood in it its not much and looks to be old blood goin to see what happens through out the day and if it increases i ll ring the hospital..i checked on bubs and he/she is fine heartbbeat is strong..i never had this with the boys so im a lil freaked out..i was on my feet all day yesterday decorating a cake so that may be why??? just want to have my scan already ! :(
> 
> I think I would be running to the doctor if I were you, just to be sure. The only reason I wouldn't trust checking a heartbeat yourself is if you're hearing your own rather than the baby's... But that is just me (granted, I am the extremely cautious type.. but my mom, who is like my 'partner' in this pregnancy since she's had 4 kids and the dad isn't around, says she too would be going to a doctor asap...)
> Hope everything is ok with your LO!Click to expand...

baby's heartbeat sounds quite different to your own though as it is twice as fast, so if you can hear the fast one you're ok!


----------



## evewidow

Excited little me - Gender Scan this evening !!! I really have no idea what its gonna be , i convinced myself it was a little boy but then i keep having dreams that im ringing mom after the scan to tell her she is having a granddaughter , the suspense is killing me lol !! 

how is everyone else today :D


----------



## rachael872211

or check your pulse at the same time...........but like Lucky3 said, it is really a lot quicker..... 

I had my results back from my triple test yesterday too..........was amazed at how quick. Spina Bifida was not an "increased risk" therefore no further tests required...and downs syndrome was 1 in 530 (I think) x


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow, how exciting! I'm going to predict a girl for you. x


----------



## Ley

Good luck evewidow x


----------



## winegums

good luck hun! can't wait to see what you're having xx


----------



## evewidow

nearly had a heartattack just , the scanning place rang, my heart dropped thought they were ringing to cancel but they were just confirming my appointment phew !
im actually getting nervous now - i dont know why how silly of me !


----------



## carmyz

thanks it didnt last long i rang the hospital and shes said to go to the docs but i just wanted to see how it went... it was very light and it was only when i wiped if that.. havent had anything since lunch time.. i know what the babys heartbeat sounds like this is my 3rd lol its all good though i think im just over doin it.


----------



## carmyz

gl evewidow..i think girl


----------



## evewidow

glad you are ok carmyz , its hard not to over do it with 2 other kids isnt it , i know i am doing too much but not a lot you can do . i am on my own for the next 3 weeks apart form weekends as OH as to wok away so im dreading it ill get no rest at all :(


----------



## evewidow

Off for my scan , back with piccys later on :D


----------



## impatient1

Good luck at your scan.


----------



## evewidow

so im back ....and looks like im on team ............






PINK!!!!!!!

he said he will only say 80% sure but no sign of boy bits i burst into tears like a bluberring wreck i will post pics later on , when ive put boys in bed .


----------



## Ley

aww congrats hun!!!


----------



## winegums

ohhhh eve congrats! i am so jealous now lol xx


----------



## evewidow

Thanks guys , im still in absolute shock i keep crying haha ! i dont think ill go too mad pink shopping till my 20 week scan just to be sure


----------



## 1sttimemom08

evewidow said:


> so im back ....and looks like im on team ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!!!!
> 
> he said he will only say 80% sure but no sign of boy bits i burst into tears like a bluberring wreck i will post pics later on , when ive put boys in bed .

Congrats, and welcome to team pink!!! hehe :hugs: 

I cried when I saw mine too.. Heck, I'll probably cry again on Wednesday when we confirm it.. I swear, every time I see her on a scan I feel like crying!! hahaha


----------



## evewidow

Aww it is very emotional isnt it , i think i cried most because he put the heartbeat on the screen and it was the 1st time i had heard that its so good to know everything is doing good in there :D


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

OMG evewidow I'm thrilled for you :) ahhh having a girl is lovely. I'm so grateful to have my daughter :)

Well my scan is tomoro at 12... so far been told a boy... wonder if that changes!! x


----------



## evewidow

as promised pics :

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_2884.jpg

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_2885.jpg

toilet shots : 

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_2888.jpg

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_2889.jpg


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Pic's are lovely :) Seems a lifetime ago I was looking at girl bits on a scan haha!

You must be over the moon, so happy for you and your family to now have the experience of having both :) x


----------



## carmyz

aww yay congrats hun...i will be a mess to if they say mines a girl lol i really would love a girl. :)

it is hard dealin with pregnancy plus 2 boys under 4...i try and nap everyday though so im not tired and cranky lol.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Congratulations Evewidow, you got your baby girl!!


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> aww yay congrats hun...i will be a mess to if they say mines a girl lol i really would love a girl. :)
> 
> it is hard dealin with pregnancy plus 2 boys under 4...i try and nap everyday though so im not tired and cranky lol.

yep mine are 4 and 2 its impossible to nap mine are so loud


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww congrats on team pink hun you must be over the moon, I am feeling very alone on team blue :( , I am feeling guilty i keep having pangs where i just dont believe he is a boy and i still feel like i am carrying a girl am i compleatley insane i feel awful ?. xx


----------



## SIEGAL

mummymadness said:


> Awwww congrats on team pink hun you must be over the moon, I am feeling very alone on team blue :( , I am feeling guilty i keep having pangs where i just dont believe he is a boy and i still feel like i am carrying a girl am i compleatley insane i feel awful ?. xx

I get my gender scan on Thursday, I have a feeling i will join you team Blue.


----------



## winegums

mummymadness i have a feeling i'll be joining you on team blue! however i would love to be on team pink lol xx


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats Evewidow. 

Mummymadness I think I will be joining you on team blue too shortly. My mind changes all the time. Sometimes I feel like its a girl in there......today i'm sure its a boy. The waiting is driving my crazy. Don't feel guilty. I think you just need to get used to it. 

I've had a lousy weekend. I had my nans funeral on Friday and I just feel miserable and emotionally drained all the time. x


----------



## Ley

Hi everyone, I don't know if many of you have been following her journal but I thought you should know that Nat (babesx3) gave birth to baby Charlie yesterday.
Just wanted to send big love and hugs her way :hugs:

rip to baby Charlie :kiss:


----------



## winegums

thanks for that ley i was reading her journal but i felt a bit like i was intruding and wanted to leave her in peace. god bless her and her baby xxx


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on your girl evewidow.


----------



## amylou1992

thanks for that ley didnt knw she had done a journal, R.I.P baby charlie 


hows everyone feeling today?? ive been feelinf crap and my LO isnt very well either so not been a good few days :( feels like the sickness has come back again just when i throught it had gone for good


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> so im back ....and looks like im on team ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!!!!!
> 
> he said he will only say 80% sure but no sign of boy bits i burst into tears like a bluberring wreck i will post pics later on , when ive put boys in bed .

OMG OMG OMG!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUNNIE!!! :happydance::hugs:

and thanx for the info Ley...RIP to baby CHarlie :angel:


----------



## misznessa

morning ladiies!! how are you all feeling?!? bubz has been kicking me sooo much lately especially after me and DH finish having sex lol sorry to much info but just had to let it out, its a great feeling when he or she moves and kicks me! :haha:

anyways on the other hand i have my gender scan today ladiies!!! :happydance: im soooo nervous and excited! we are taking our son with us to the scan so lets see how it goes he is quite excited himself lol well ill be back with which team im on later today hope u ladiies and ur bubs are all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well, I had my gender scan today and i'm proud to say....


Im on team BLUE :) Wooooohoooooo!!
 



Attached Files:







100_1631.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12









100_1632.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









100_1635.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6









100_1634.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## misznessa

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Well, I had my gender scan today and i'm proud to say....
> 
> 
> Im on team BLUE :) Wooooohoooooo!!

AWWW CONGRATS HUNNIE!! bubs looks soo comfy and cutee in ur tummy!! now u have the bundle awww how cute! im hoping im on team pink since i have a boy already lol my appt is at 4pm so i still have 3 n half hrs to pass ahhhh!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Yh, I already have a little girl so it sooo nice to have one of each :)

Ahhh good luck for your scan, I'l be keeping my eye out for you post later then... good luck for a girl :) x


----------



## evewidow

Congrats bubble !! 

did they say how sure they are , ever since they told me 80% i been worrying its gonna turn into a boy ! 
I did buy some pink stuff today , felt so weird after 5 years of buying blue stuff for 2 boys , ill be keep the receipts just in case , i am still not believing it :S


----------



## Ley

Congratulations bubble, the storks have been updated.

Seems like everyone is getting what they want gender wise, maybe there is still a chance for me to have a boy lol


----------



## evewidow

Im having a panic , everyone thinks my pics look like boy bits :s what do you all think ? perhaps it is a lttle prince afterall ?


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I was given 100% definate for a boy. We saw the willy and balls in 3d so there was no mistaking it really lol. I'm sure yours is a girl we got 80% for baby being a boy at 12 weeks and it's taken me this long to believe it. This pregnancy is identical to my daughters.
If it helps settle the nerves, I found out Mali was a girl at 16 weeks and she stayed a girl haha!! So stop worrying lol. X


----------



## evewidow

im trying not too my friend who is execting a girl thinks its a girl too and hubby says the man seemed very sure but is prob told to only say 8% at 16 weeks .. guess im still not believing it lol !


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

You will be fine.  I didn't really believe this baby was a boy but that's mainly because deep down I wanted another girl I think. I've come round to the idea of a boy now though and I'm starting to get excited. You will get your definate at 20 weeks though, so sit tight but for now buy pink, I've ben buying blue since 12 weeks haha


----------



## juicylove

CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK EVEWIDOW :):):)

Anyone else still have sickness im 17weeks and i thought it would be gone by now :(


----------



## winegums

oh god i want to know the gender so bad :( i have ages to wait :( so jealous of all you guys finding out the gender xx


----------



## Marlarky

I'm waiting all the way to find out the gender. I need SOMETHING to get me through that pain!! :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats evewidow on finding out your on team pink, and congrats to bubbleonboard on finding out your on team blue :)

I am soo jelous my scan is still 16 days away :( i really want a boy there have been no boy ever born into my family, my nanna had 2 girls, my mum had 5 girls, and now has a granddaughter :) would be nice for my dad to have someone on his side for a change lol bless him!

How is everyone today? swelling in my feet has gone down thanks god, they were so sore :( xx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> oh god i want to know the gender so bad :( i have ages to wait :( so jealous of all you guys finding out the gender xx

when is your 20 week scan...it should be next week?!! 

I am so dying to find out too, mine is in 10 days... I can't wait!!! Don't know what i think it is, sometimes I think boy (which would be great as i have 2 girls) then I think no way, it's bound to be a girl again!!


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh god i want to know the gender so bad :( i have ages to wait :( so jealous of all you guys finding out the gender xx
> 
> when is your 20 week scan...it should be next week?!!
> 
> I am so dying to find out too, mine is in 10 days... I can't wait!!! Don't know what i think it is, sometimes I think boy (which would be great as i have 2 girls) then I think no way, it's bound to be a girl again!!Click to expand...

my scan is the day after yours! i'll be exactly 21 weeks.... i want it NOW though lol


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??.

I hope the days whizz past so the gender scans are here for every one, Congrats and welcome to team blue Bubble hun :).

RIP baby charlie fly up to heaven in peace sweetheart xxxxx.

Oooo and we picked babys name which has helped us bond with our son instead of keep thinking he is going to be a girl and feeling Guilty :( Our beautiful baby boy will be named Corey Joel Waterfall xxxxx

Oooo and my 20 week scan is the 20th any one elses around then ?


----------



## rachael872211

My 20 week scan is the 15th..............10 more days to go! Woo. 

My OH really wants a boy. He says he can't be surrounded by another girl! He even includes the cats in this. lol. With his family history i'm sure he will get his wish. 

I have been grumpy and snappy today, so I think I really need an early night. 

DD is all set for school tomorrow. She is nervous even though she has done this loads of times before......I think its cos she doesnt like the school shoes I brought her. 

RIP baby Charlie. xx :hugs:


----------



## winegums

waterfall?!


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh god i want to know the gender so bad :( i have ages to wait :( so jealous of all you guys finding out the gender xx
> 
> when is your 20 week scan...it should be next week?!!
> 
> I am so dying to find out too, mine is in 10 days... I can't wait!!! Don't know what i think it is, sometimes I think boy (which would be great as i have 2 girls) then I think no way, it's bound to be a girl again!!Click to expand...
> 
> my scan is the day after yours! i'll be exactly 21 weeks.... i want it NOW though lolClick to expand...

I know me too....but am enjoying having something to look forward to, it makes going back to work tomorrow less horrific, arghhhhhhh!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh mummy madness you are organised having a name picked already ! well done 

winegums - it will fly by , i have 4 weeks till mine now boo :(


----------



## Hannaaisha

have u thought of any girly names yet Evewidow?


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Girls, Waterfall is my Last name wine hun :)


----------



## winegums

omg mummy i wasnt sure when you posted that but that is AWESOME i want your surname :( i got bullied at primary school for my surname but i absolutely love yours haha xx


----------



## winegums

and eve your scans 4 weeks away but you already got a scan :( lol


----------



## Marlarky

Ladies can I ask you all a question?

My 20 week scan is about 4 weeks away, and I want to be on team :yellow: , but OH wants to know the sex. I don't think we should find out so would it be wrong if I "forgot" to tell him about the scan???

I know it's really shady to do... but I don't want him asking the sonographer what the gender is. I don't want him to know becuase he will start calling the baby a "he" or a "she" and it will give it away. Plus, he will tell his mom and his family, and one of them will slip. It's not fair that his family gets to know when mine doesnt.

Does this make any sense?? What should I do?
I've tried talking to him about it but he wants to know no matter what. 
So just sitting down and talknig to him won't help the situation.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww thanks hun i hate it lol xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

So, it just hit me how much my bump has grown so far.. I posted pics of progression from 11 weeks to now (18 weeks) on the Bumps thread and... holy cow!!! lol anyone else been taking pictures and comparing the weeks?


----------



## winegums

i havent taken any pics yet but the other day my jeans were fine, woke up the next day and they dont even do up anymore

also got my boobs measured couple of months ago and now my bra is literally cutting into me, i'm nearly bleeding lol

i still dont think i look pregnant though, just 'bigger'


----------



## evewidow

hanna - not a clue tbh on names , i doubt we will decide until after the birth but ill try to come up with a shortlist !

marlarky - surely if you tell the sonographer you dont want to know as the mother they should go with your wishes

ive been taking pics 1sttimemom but cant say i can see a great difference yet


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I didn't realize how much I'd _really_ grown until a friend told me I should look at all of the pictures so far, right next to each other (she insisted that I look more like I'm 6 months along than 5, as I'm the size she was at 6 months, and we both started at about the same size). That made me REALLY realize how much of a difference there is so far! haha My family had a BBQ at my oldest sister's house yesterday, and I swear she commented on the size of my boobs at least 20 times in a 3 hour time span!! She's completely amazed at how much I've grown already.. haha


----------



## misznessa

ok ladies so im back from my scan and im on team blue....its a BOY :blue:

i was really hoping for a girl but im happy for my lil boy....my son is really excited now he is over joyed! lol i posted piks on my journal so check them out :coolio:

my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/396283-misz-nessas-pregnancy-journal.html#post6579873


----------



## Sentiment

Omg congrats on your gender scans everybody, I am SO jealous 

We went to see "The Blue Man Group" and the baby went crazy during the show


----------



## Ley

misznessa said:


> ok ladies so im back from my scan and im on team blue....its a BOY :blue:
> 
> i was really hoping for a girl but im happy for my lil boy....my son is really excited now he is over joyed! lol i posted piks on my journal so check them out :coolio:
> 
> my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/396283-misz-nessas-pregnancy-journal.html#post6579873

Congratulations!! :blue: coming up xx


----------



## lucky3

Hi ho, hi ho, it's back to work I go...and back to school for the girls, they are NOT impressed either!! only 7 weeks till half term, only 15 weeks till maternity leave :rofl:!!

congrats on team blue miznessa. it is just so exciting knowing what people are having...roll on the 15th!!


----------



## carmyz

congrats to everyone that has found out the sex..i have 10days till mine i cant wait!!

not feelin bubs move as much now so im guessin my placenta has spread right across my belly which i can pick up when im usin the doppler so now its even harder for me to find bubs lol my belly is gettin big yay and my uterus is at my belly button now..cant wait to actually look pregnant and not inbetween lol

cant wait to start shoppin not long to go now


----------



## savanna.lee

Hi, I'm new :D Can I be added to the EDD list in the OP? I'm due Feb 28th. Thanks :D


----------



## Ley

Welcome Savanna, I have added you to the list x


----------



## savanna.lee

Great thanks :D It feels weird not having 3000+ posts like my other forums :(


----------



## evewidow

congrats on team blue misznessa , take it from me having 2 boys is sooo much fun :D

carmyz - i think i have anterior placenta , looking at my scans from the weekend it sure looks like it and would explain my lack of feeling movements - its rubbish isnt it lol . I havent had it confirmed though so who knows 

welcome savanna :)


----------



## misznessa

thank u all! evewidow yess im looking fwd to it i may bother u since ur experienced lol =] my son is super hyped he got what he wished for its so cute! and welcome savanna its so funny we were gonna name our daughter Savana if it was a girl =(

now off to look for boy names....any suggestions??


----------



## winegums

who wants to guess the date, gender, weight and size of my baby! hehe

here is the link: https://www.expectnet.com/game.php

on the left hand side there is a text box that says Jump to a new game. Game name:

copy and paste JakobsSiblingx into the box to get up my poll


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> who wants to guess the date, gender, weight and size of my baby! hehe
> 
> here is the link: https://www.expectnet.com/game.php
> 
> on the left hand side there is a text box that says Jump to a new game. Game name:
> 
> copy and paste JakobsSiblingx into the box to get up my poll

ooh how fun ! do we get a prize :haha: done mine (claire)


----------



## winegums

hehe yeh maybe you get a prize if you win 

thanks for doing it lol its fun to see peoples guesses! xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

winegums said:


> who wants to guess the date, gender, weight and size of my baby! hehe
> 
> here is the link: https://www.expectnet.com/game.php
> 
> on the left hand side there is a text box that says Jump to a new game. Game name:
> 
> copy and paste JakobsSiblingx into the box to get up my poll


Hehe I put in my guess (Brittany) :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

Sorry I'm really late on this but my EDD is Feb 26th.
YAY FOR FEBRUARY!!!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Ok, so my boyfriend left for his holiday today, I thought i'd be fine as it's only a week but I've not stopped crying since he left :( I know hormones have a huge part to play in this but I've actually never felt this miserable.
He asked if I minded him going and I tried to be the best girlfriend ever by allowing him a boys holiday haha.... that backfired! I'm finding it hard to not text him begging him to come home! 

Either way, im sitting at home, my daughter is in bed... house is spotless and im feeling very lonely and upset.... I don't want to go to bed on my own... what a loser lol x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??.

Welcome aboard feb love bugs Savanna :).

Zena big congrats on team Blue glad theres a few of us on team blue..

I was happy to get kids back to school today was very strange just me and oscar for the day we did some baking and had lots of fun .

Just looked thought my 20 week scan was the 20th sep but its 23rd grrrr ages away xxx


----------



## brunette&bubs

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Ok, so my boyfriend left for his holiday today, I thought i'd be fine as it's only a week but I've not stopped crying since he left :( I know hormones have a huge part to play in this but I've actually never felt this miserable.
> He asked if I minded him going and I tried to be the best girlfriend ever by allowing him a boys holiday haha.... that backfired! I'm finding it hard to not text him begging him to come home!
> 
> Either way, im sitting at home, my daughter is in bed... house is spotless and im feeling very lonely and upset.... I don't want to go to bed on my own... what a loser lol x

I've been in your shoes a few times before Bubbleonboard...
In fact when I first found out I was pregnant my husband went to visit two of his best friends and they partied it up all weekend.
I told him it was okay for him to go, but really I hated every minute of it.

It's getting easier for me to let him live his own life and me not be miserable about it.
Try and find some things to do when he is out so you have your own life too. 
I know its hard when you are pregnant hun, but keep your head high
xo


----------



## misznessa

i am craving some sushi so bad right now omggg LOL


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Ok, so my boyfriend left for his holiday today, I thought i'd be fine as it's only a week but I've not stopped crying since he left :( I know hormones have a huge part to play in this but I've actually never felt this miserable.
> He asked if I minded him going and I tried to be the best girlfriend ever by allowing him a boys holiday haha.... that backfired! I'm finding it hard to not text him begging him to come home!
> 
> Either way, im sitting at home, my daughter is in bed... house is spotless and im feeling very lonely and upset.... I don't want to go to bed on my own... what a loser lol x


awww :hugs: my hubby is away till friday it sucks , the kids have noticed now he is not here so they are grumpy , i know how you feel


----------



## mummy to be

BubbleOnBoard - Oh darl... you poor thing... i hope that your feeling ok once you have a good sleep and wake up again nice and re-freshed.. How long is he away for? He will be home very soon!!! You have all of us to keep you company :) :hugs: 

How is everyone???? i am 18 weeks today!!! 1 whole week till our scan on tuesday! I cant believe it is 1 whole week away!!!!!! I woke up this morning cause i realised it was tuesday and got really excited than i got sad cause it is not this tuesday lol :( Silly me!!! 

Well my beautiful daughter is now in her big girl bed full time!! We got it on sunday afternoon and she LOVES IT!!!! we have had absolutely no problems in getting her into it! She wont stay outta it!!!! She has fallen out once every night (but onto a double mattress sticking out from under her single bed) that is there untill we get the safety rails in a week!! But she is doing so well! even going to bed earlier of a night time!! it is wonderful!!! I am soooo proud!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness I love your surname!

Malarky, my OH was exactly the same. He was going to find out afterwards when I leave the room, I was not agreeing with any of it. But then I felt guilty and thought I wouldnt have this baby if it wasnt for him :-s 
So anyhow, i'm now finding out. 

Wow it sounds amazing when you say it like that! Only 15 weeks until I leave work. OMG!!! 

I brought a buggy today! woo! I wanted to get a three wheeler because I go on lots of walks, but OH didnt like them and so we are still getting 4 wheeler for main buggy but I brought mine off ebay today for £15 to pick up 10 miles away on Friday  I'm really excited. Its the first proper thing I have actually brought. 

Welcome Savanna  xx


----------



## rachael872211

misznessa said:


> i am craving some sushi so bad right now omggg LOL

Yum! How about the vegetarian one? 

I always want to eat Feta Salad.......ooooo i'm thinking about it now. lol.


----------



## savanna.lee

Thanks for all the warm welcomes :D


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Oh I'm so glad you dont think im mad. Ive kept myself very busy tonight cleaning and tidying up aswel as playing games on my phone haha. Anyway... Sean text me to say he's arrived safe so I'm very happy now and will be able to sleep well tonight . 
I'm alot happier now haha!! 
I've got 5 weeks until my next scan... Seems like so far away!! X


----------



## winegums

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Ok, so my boyfriend left for his holiday today, I thought i'd be fine as it's only a week but I've not stopped crying since he left :( I know hormones have a huge part to play in this but I've actually never felt this miserable.
> He asked if I minded him going and I tried to be the best girlfriend ever by allowing him a boys holiday haha.... that backfired! I'm finding it hard to not text him begging him to come home!
> 
> Either way, im sitting at home, my daughter is in bed... house is spotless and im feeling very lonely and upset.... I don't want to go to bed on my own... what a loser lol x

awww he should feel lucky that he's with you hehe my OH knows i'd go nuts with out him around. before we had our son we both did our own thing so much but ever since i think it's as i'm not working anymore i don't see people as much so every day i look forward to him coming home and our LO runs to him full speed with his arms out for a cuddle. i think at first i'd be like woo i can chill and do what i want and then by the second day be crying like come home now!!!

besides i would never be able to go away on holiday and leave our LO i don't know why but i miss him even when i don't see him for a day, couldn't imagine a week! sort of hoping my OH feels the same... but i doubt it! lol!


----------



## Virginia

Wow. I've missed a lot this weekend!

My gender scan is in 2 days!! :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Morning all. 

I've woken up with a headache this morning. It keeps happening. Does anyone else keep getting headaches? 

Oh another thing - not pregnancy related. Asda sells schweps water bottles and I noticed yesterday they had a free swim for every cap on them. Each bottle is 50p so it's basically a swim for 50p. I went to asda and brought loads of water! Lol. And it ends in feb next year. (other places probably sell the water but this was where I found it @ the checkout fridges) x


----------



## savanna.lee

I wake up with headaches and nasal congestion.


----------



## Ley

Morning everyone, how are we all?

My baby was going crazy this morning, when I woke up I laid in bed for a while and baby was wriggling around so much I could just see my tummy moving a little bit. I tried to get my husband to feel but he said he couldn't feel anything.
Strongest movements I have felt so far and it was lovely! Put me in a good mood for the day lol

Whats everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## VictoriaElaur

I'm so jealous, I still havent felt my little bean. :baby:

I've been so sick the last two days and my head is pounding..... Feeling very sorry for myself today. It doesn't help that i'm working 10 hour days :cry:

I hate moaning, ignore me lol :dohh:


----------



## evewidow

had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning , it was rubbish really ! 
wasnt my midwife she was off sick so i had some other woman she was ok i suppose but said i was 12 weeks 5 days according to her wheel , i said her wheel was wrong i was 16 weeks and 4 days she re checked and said i was 16 w 5 days and the other woman the healthcare person said no i was 16 weeks 3 days erm .. ok whatever :s 
anyway apart from having my blood pressure done i just got back my blood results from 8 weeks ..better late than never.
i said can we do the heartbeat , she said no :( its our policy to to do it till after 20 week scan , i said its fine if you dont hear it i understand but i did hear it saturday so im sure she would have found it , anyway she said no boooo . 
she gave me the form for the triple test and booked me in again for when im 28 weeks !!! seems so long away but apparently as im low risk they dont need to see me till 28 weeks but i have to tell her by that 28 week appointment if im having my homebirth or not , 
after that i went to the hospital and had my triple test done , my arm now aches like mad , it doesnt usually after a blood test she must have been rough with me lol 

anyway thats my very unexciting morning im now gonna put my feet up , hope everyones ok :D


----------



## winegums

morning everyone! ucas is officially open which means i'm gonna be a busy bum now trying to get my applications of to universities! great!

still feeling pretty much zero movement... flutters every now and again... yet im 20 weeks in a couple of days hmmmm


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well this is my 2nd and I've felt nothing yet! Sucks!!

My OH text me early hours to tell me he arrived in Greece safe and well and he rang me this morning which was lovely. Thats cheered me right up. 

Now im waiting for my friends to come over as were holding a bit of a baby day at mine... we all have daughters around the same age so it's nice to watch them play haha!!

So what is everyones plans for today? doing anything fun?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

rachael872211 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I've woken up with a headache this morning. It keeps happening. Does anyone else keep getting headaches?


I wake up every morning with a headache and bad congestion, also. I also get random headaches through the day, so you aren't alone... :nope:


----------



## lucky3

is anyone else suffering with Carpal tunnel Syndrome? i had it with my other 2 but it didn't start until 7 or 8 months. It means I have pins and needles in my right hand and pains right up the arm to my shoulder at night. Now i'm finding my hand is tingling using the computer.

Think I might have to go to docs :(


----------



## rachael872211

I have heard about carpel tunnel in pregnancy! Ive not got it tho, no. 

I got an app the other day on my phone and its a yoga one with exercises for common pregnancy symptoms.............headaches, sciatica, headaches, carpel tunnel...... i've not tried any yet but I can try and explain how to do them if anyone is interested? 

I kept doing a pilates one my sister showed me when I felt like i'd trapped a nerve in my bum and it did relieve it sometimes. 

This bubs movements really varies...yesterday (i think :-S) I didnt hardly feel him and today as soon as i woke up he moved and at work I was getting little kicks. It makes me feel so happy. I just imagine his little legs. lol. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I am excited today, as I have a friend (found out about being pregnant on the same day, and she is due Jan. 27th or so, originally we had the same due date, so we feel like bump buddies even if the EDD isn't the same anymore.. hehehe) who is finding out the gender of her baby today (hoping for a boy!) and I should know what it is in the next hour or so Plus tomorrow is my appointment to confirm mine's gender and see the overall development of mine! :) :) Happy day!! :happydance:


Edit: And we found out she's having a boy!! :) :) :) VERY happy day for her! As soon as I found out and got excited for her, Zealia started kicking like crazy :)


----------



## Hannaaisha

Winegums what universities do u wana go to? I went to LCC and it is such a good uni. U will love uni! x


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies how are we all ??.

Sorry to hear every one has bad headaches they suck big time :(.

Eve i felt exactly same at 16 week appointment was in there 5 mins wouldnt check heartrate (They have in my previous 3 at 16 weeks) and shoved me off untill 28 weeks bit of a let down lol ..

Wine its getting real close to scan now i know your soo eager to know sex are you getting excited ??.

Good Luck to every one else with scans :).

I have felt baby move tonnes and tonnes today very sweet of him to reassure me i can actually feel full summersaults althow OH carnt feel a thing which is a shame :(, Oooo on good news my ticker moved up a box it looks like a proper lickle baby now :)


----------



## Felicityjade

Iv finally felt movement these last few days, and now baby is going mad with it. So nice to feel, yet my little monkey has been on my sciatic nerve for 2 and a half weeks now, although he/ she is moving loads, obviously not enough! So uncomfortable it's driving me insane! Well, half way there this week and have scan on Sunday, how exciting! Very jealous of everyone finding out sex as we're not :-( hope everyone is ok! X


----------



## winegums

mummymadness its next thursday hehe im counting down the days, its now like 2am so tomorrow i am officially half way through the pregnancy lol and 1 more week till scan! woooooooo i just can't wait. then 2 days after scan HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!

though im up at some stupid time in the morning as me and OH had a fight about him snoring and keeping me up loads at night. the last few nights i've had such a bad sleep that i've literally slept through my alarms and woke up to hear my boy screaming about 2 hours after i should have got him out of his cot :( i felt soooooooo horrible so now i'm trying to stay up tonight so that i don't oversleep again in the morning but i'm already feeling exhausted :( stupid OH grr

xx


----------



## savanna.lee

has anyone used the chinese gender chart?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

savanna.lee said:


> has anyone used the chinese gender chart?

I did. It said I was having a boy, and it was wrong. I tested it with my mom (4 kids), and it was only right half the time. :shrug:


----------



## savanna.lee

I tested it on my mom's three kids and it was right every time.


----------



## rachael872211

I done the Chinese gender chart. It predicted a girl. Scan next week so we shall see. X


----------



## lucky3

A week until my 20 week scan....I can't wait!! The girls are so excited too :)

My friend was due on the 28th August and went in to be induced yesterday...still no action so I think they will prob do a c section at lunch time if she still hasn't started. She really didn't want another one but what can you do? She doesnt know what she's having, we think a boy.... not long to find out!! We were also really pleased she made it to September as our abbies will be classmates!!


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Eve i felt exactly same at 16 week appointment was in there 5 mins wouldnt check heartrate (They have in my previous 3 at 16 weeks) and shoved me off untill 28 weeks bit of a let down lol ..

yea crap isnt it so long to wait , guess once you have had a couple of babies they leave you to it , i kinda feel like i gotta wait ages now to know if my baby is ok :(


----------



## winegums

my 16 week appointment was good lol she chatted to me about why i may not have felt movement yet and told and asked if i waned to hear hb even though she warned me she may not find it but literally as soon as the doppler touched my belly there was a heartbeat. she also felt me and said baby felt in a good position and seemed to be growing well and asked me if i had all the info i needed about any benefits i could recieve and child benefit etc, asked me how i was reminded me to rest lots especially with a toddler and drink lots of water and eat energy food like carbs etc!

however i can't get too excited about my lovely midwife as i'm classed as high risk (yeh right) so im under consultant care so my next appointments with them and not midwives - booo


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> my 16 week appointment was good lol she chatted to me about why i may not have felt movement yet and told and asked if i waned to hear hb even though she warned me she may not find it but literally as soon as the doppler touched my belly there was a heartbeat. she also felt me and said baby felt in a good position and seemed to be growing well and asked me if i had all the info i needed about any benefits i could recieve and child benefit etc, asked me how i was reminded me to rest lots especially with a toddler and drink lots of water and eat energy food like carbs etc!
> 
> however i can't get too excited about my lovely midwife as i'm classed as high risk (yeh right) so im under consultant care so my next appointments with them and not midwives - booo

oh that's not good, why do they think you're high risk, do you agree?!

my 16 week was good too, checked everything and listened to heartbeat, like you i was warned she may not find it but found it straight away! She said it was cos of my big ol bump!!

today I have had loads of people say, "you're big" "is it twins" "blimey you've sprouted" etc, I don't think it's that big but then as I'm only 4 months I suppose there is a lot of growing left which is slightly worrying!!


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> I have heard about carpel tunnel in pregnancy! Ive not got it tho, no.
> 
> I got an app the other day on my phone and its a yoga one with exercises for common pregnancy symptoms.............headaches, sciatica, headaches, carpel tunnel...... i've not tried any yet but I can try and explain how to do them if anyone is interested?
> 
> I kept doing a pilates one my sister showed me when I felt like i'd trapped a nerve in my bum and it did relieve it sometimes.
> 
> This bubs movements really varies...yesterday (i think :-S) I didnt hardly feel him and today as soon as i woke up he moved and at work I was getting little kicks. It makes me feel so happy. I just imagine his little legs. lol. x

Thanks Rachael, I would be interested to try anything to be honest!!

oh and sounds like you think it's a boy?!!! Only a week to go!


----------



## misznessa

savanna.lee said:


> has anyone used the chinese gender chart?

i used it....it said boy and it was correct! thats the only thing that predicted i was having a boy the rest of the tests online and eye hook thingy all told me girl so everything was WRONG lol only the chinese calendar gender worked for me :happydance:

yay my ticker baby moved!! lol...bubs have been kicking at night so much its lovely!! =]


----------



## amber20

I have used the gender chart with all 4 of my boys and i have tried it with friends and family and it has been right every time. It says girl with this one and the doctor said girl too. Hopefully in October he will do a reconfirmation to make sure it is a girl.


----------



## Virginia

Gender scan today!! I'll find out if my feelings it's a boy is correct or not!! :cloud9:


----------



## brunette&bubs

HI,
I'm new to this thread.
My name is Karoline, I'm happily married and expecting our baby to arrive on FEB 26, 2011
Can you add me to the front page????


----------



## winegums

when i had my 16 week appointment i was actually about 17 weeks, when she felt the baby she actually thought i was 20 weeks at first :dohh: she said it's growing fast and may be a big baby lol

i'm 'high risk' as for some reason they stupidly only have 'low risk' or 'high risk' catagories so ANYTHING that isn't totally low risk is apparently classed as high risk. they don't have medium :(

as I had a c section last year they have told me I can't havea water birth, home birth or give birth in the midwife led unit. they said i'll probably be monitered constantly and may even need another section however i've seen the stats and i think they are being overly cautious!

oh well i suppose it's all what i have to discuss with the consultant. i'm going to aim to stay at home for as long as possible so i can sit in a pool or my bath because warm water is the best natural pain relief in my opinion and they wont let me use water in the hospital


----------



## winegums

good luck virginia


----------



## sleepen

here in the states we go about once a month till 3rd tri. then it goes to every 2 weeks till about 1 month before due date then it goes to once a week. my ob has checked the heart beat since i was about 11 weeks, and was able to find it every time. mind u i am not a small girl.

good luck everyone who is due to get a scan esp those who want to know gender.


----------



## evewidow

good luck virginia 

welcome brunette&bubs

winegums , hope you get to have the birth you want , dont let them midwives push you around :) i am seriously considering homebirth though my OH is really not keen , the consultant did say if all goes well i can have a 2 hour discharge so im considering that too but then im also considering staying in for 24 hours to get some peace from the other kids haha , guess ill decide nearer to the time!


----------



## Ley

I think I am changing my mind about being team yellow.

I feel like I HAVE to know if I am having a boy or not as it's driving me crazy! 
I feel a bit disappointed in myself but I waited with the girls so why shouldn't I try this time?
It will be nice to buy colour instead of neutrals all the time lol.


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I think I am changing my mind about being team yellow.
> 
> I feel like I HAVE to know if I am having a boy or not as it's driving me crazy!
> I feel a bit disappointed in myself but I waited with the girls so why shouldn't I try this time?
> It will be nice to buy colour instead of neutrals all the time lol.

go for it , thats the same as me i kept 1st 2 a suprise and notthis one , i think when you have 2 the same gender you have a feeling of wanting to know if its the same or different , i dunno cant explain it but i know you will know what i mean ! 

plus when i was having my boys there seemed quite a lot of neutral stuff but looking this time there is hardly any , if iw as team yellow id have to buy everything after it was born i think lol ! 

dont be disappointed in your self i think it makes it a new experience knowing , makes it exciting as you know everything else there is to come lol .


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> I think I am changing my mind about being team yellow.
> 
> I feel like I HAVE to know if I am having a boy or not as it's driving me crazy!
> I feel a bit disappointed in myself but I waited with the girls so why shouldn't I try this time?
> It will be nice to buy colour instead of neutrals all the time lol.

Don't feel bad, and don't let other people make you feel bad if you do find out. It is entirely your choice - you've done the surprise thing, now you could try the knowing way - you may not get another go so nice to have done it both ways. I did think about that myself last night, as we have found out with both of ours, but then I thought nooooooooooooo, I am dying to know and it will help me visualise bubs which is lovely.

I think Eve may be right about when you already have 2 of one sex, it's kind of a bigger deal, especially with other people. A lot have said will you be very disappointed if it's another girl!!I'm like, no I won't be disappointed at all, in some ways it's easier all the same sex, but equally, it would be nice to experience a boy too. Now I really am not sure what I would prefer, which is great :)

Go with your gut feeling, or you could always ask the sonographer to write it down on a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. That way you always have the option to find out if you want, or you can leave it clsoed until the birth.


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> my 16 week appointment was good lol she chatted to me about why i may not have felt movement yet and told and asked if i waned to hear hb even though she warned me she may not find it but literally as soon as the doppler touched my belly there was a heartbeat. she also felt me and said baby felt in a good position and seemed to be growing well and asked me if i had all the info i needed about any benefits i could recieve and child benefit etc, asked me how i was reminded me to rest lots especially with a toddler and drink lots of water and eat energy food like carbs etc!
> 
> however i can't get too excited about my lovely midwife as i'm classed as high risk (yeh right) so im under consultant care so my next appointments with them and not midwives - booo
> 
> oh that's not good, why do they think you're high risk, do you agree?!
> 
> my 16 week was good too, checked everything and listened to heartbeat, like you i was warned she may not find it but found it straight away! She said it was cos of my big ol bump!!
> 
> today I have had loads of people say, "you're big" "is it twins" "blimey you've sprouted" etc, I don't think it's that big but then as I'm only 4 months I suppose there is a lot of growing left which is slightly worrying!!Click to expand...

Me too! I'm worried. My mum saw me today and went, whoa, look at your bump.....I look bigger from the front tho then the side, if that makes sense at all. 



lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I have heard about carpel tunnel in pregnancy! Ive not got it tho, no.
> 
> I got an app the other day on my phone and its a yoga one with exercises for common pregnancy symptoms.............headaches, sciatica, headaches, carpel tunnel...... i've not tried any yet but I can try and explain how to do them if anyone is interested?
> 
> I kept doing a pilates one my sister showed me when I felt like i'd trapped a nerve in my bum and it did relieve it sometimes.
> 
> This bubs movements really varies...yesterday (i think :-S) I didnt hardly feel him and today as soon as i woke up he moved and at work I was getting little kicks. It makes me feel so happy. I just imagine his little legs. lol. x
> 
> Thanks Rachael, I would be interested to try anything to be honest!!
> 
> oh and sounds like you think it's a boy?!!! Only a week to go!Click to expand...

I know! I cant wait!!!!!! I do think its a boy today. lol. 

Let me look at the app and I will try my best to explain the yoga move. 



winegums said:


> when i had my 16 week appointment i was actually about 17 weeks, when she felt the baby she actually thought i was 20 weeks at first :dohh: she said it's growing fast and may be a big baby lol
> 
> i'm 'high risk' as for some reason they stupidly only have 'low risk' or 'high risk' catagories so ANYTHING that isn't totally low risk is apparently classed as high risk. they don't have medium :(
> 
> as I had a c section last year they have told me I can't havea water birth, home birth or give birth in the midwife led unit. they said i'll probably be monitered constantly and may even need another section however i've seen the stats and i think they are being overly cautious!
> 
> oh well i suppose it's all what i have to discuss with the consultant. i'm going to aim to stay at home for as long as possible so i can sit in a pool or my bath because warm water is the best natural pain relief in my opinion and they wont let me use water in the hospital

I'm the same, cos of my previous section. I'm not allowed water birth or in the bath when at hosp, and monitored closely......with some electrode thing on the babys head coming out of my vagina??? lovely. So like you I am going to stay at home as long as possible.....having baths! Doing all I can to relax. I'm going to try a tens machine too.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I feel a bit dissapointed that I've still not felt the baby move :( 

On a plus note I brought my DD her first pair of walking shoes today... she's so close to walking now that I thought they might help encourage her... exciting :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

So, Zealia is definitely a girl & is right on target! She weighs 9 oz, with a heart rate of between 157-159. I now weigh 120 (3 lb gain from my last appt. 4 weeks ago) & my doctor said all test results came back looking great! The screening they did of her overall health today looks great, & he said it looks like a per...fect "textbook pregnancy" so far.. :) :) YAY!! lol I'll scan the ultrasound pics this afternoon :)


----------



## lucky3

1sttimemom08 said:


> So, Zealia is definitely a girl & is right on target! She weighs 9 oz, with a heart rate of between 157-159. I now weigh 120 (3 lb gain from my last appt. 4 weeks ago) & my doctor said all test results came back looking great! The screening they did of her overall health today looks great, & he said it looks like a per...fect "textbook pregnancy" so far.. :) :) YAY!! lol I'll scan the ultrasound pics this afternoon :)

Yay, that is great news :)


----------



## evewidow

congrats 1sttimemom08

bubble - i dont really feel mine either , occasional flutters , with DS2 he was kicking me like no ones business byt this stage . 

also i bought DS2 walking shoes and he walked the next day ! let us know how she gets on


----------



## mummy to be

Oh sounds like everyone is doing well than :) I cant wait for our ultrasound on Tuesday... less than 5 days away now.. just cant come fast enough for me!!! 
I am sooo nervous that they are going to tell me that it is a boy lol.. i think i will die of shock.. i really think it is a girl. We have EVERYTHING for a girl.. so if we were to be having a boy we would have to buy everything for a BOY lol :) Not that a good dose of retail therapy would bother me :) But i just think i would be in shock if it was a boy lol :) 

Oh we have decided on names now as well :) 
Girl - Khloe Jay Fox 
Boy - Dustin James Fox (aka D.J Fox) hehehe

What do you think?


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Virgina :).

Hope every one is well ?,Yes Eve hun seems ages away now until any more appointments i feel a little deflate .

Hope you get the birth you want Wine hun.

I am in agony today i get real bad Knees and joints when it rains and its not raining yet but i guess it will as i am in agony :(.

Catch up with you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Virginia

I am team :pink:!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I was convinced she was a boy this whole time, but I couldn't be happier! 

We are naming her Brooklyn Lorraine Ward


----------



## carmyz

wow congrats hun i hope i will be joining u on team pink next wk..1 more wk till my scan so excited


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> I am team :pink:!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I was convinced she was a boy this whole time, but I couldn't be happier!
> 
> We are naming her Brooklyn Lorraine Ward

Congrats, and welcome to team pink!! :pink: :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hopefully these show up, but just wanted to share the scans I got from this afternoon (two of them are 3d-4d, but her hand was on her face)... She spent most of the time covering her face and sucking her thumb haha go figure!


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs642.snc4/60258_1320392184473_1670877860_635791_4089070_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs322.ash2/60258_1320392224474_1670877860_635792_6422526_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs662.snc4/60258_1320392264475_1670877860_635793_2815020_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs642.snc4/60258_1320392304476_1670877860_635794_3799417_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs642.snc4/60258_1320392344477_1670877860_635795_1375600_n.jpg


----------



## carmyz

aww cute pics


----------



## Sentiment

Congrats everyone, I'm so jealous. 

Can't believe there is something so amazing and perfect inside of each one of us, it's such a miracle.


----------



## evewidow

Congrats virginia 

great piccys 1sttimemom08 

hope everyone is doing well this morning , i noticed i seemed to have developed a waddle for a walk this morning on the school run very odd as i am not at all big yet ! 
really need to catch up on housework today , hubby is home tomo yay !!!

Im annoyed cus they are doing this thing at my sons school where you go once a month and do stuff with them like veg growing , bug hunting , painting etc its like for 1 hour , but you cant take siblings so means i cant go and i feel bad for my son not having anyone there if other people have their parents there grrr

on the plus side the sun has just come out :D


----------



## winegums

eve thats really annoying that they wont let you bring siblings do they expect everyone to be an only child lol!

grrr 1 week today till my 20 week scan!!!!! they better tell me what the gender is lol or i will burst. I'm worried that I'll feel dissapointed if it's a boy, but I have a feeling it is a boy.

congrats on the scan virginia lovely pics hehe (and i'm jealous you're team pink )

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww congrats virgina on team pink , Shame you cannot go to your sons day Eve hun :( Whooo wine now long now..

My 20 week scan is 2 weeks today hope it hurries up :).

Hows every one today ?. x


----------



## evewidow

quiet in here today .... ooh 2 weeks mummy madness not too bad :) 25 days for me grrr


----------



## Ley

I have 2 weeks 5 days until mine.
Still not 100% on whether to find out the gender or not, I think I will make my final decision on the day lol.


----------



## Felicityjade

Yay for everyone that's found out the sex! So jealous of you all! I have been and put the deposit on my pram today  iv smiled all day it's that feeling of one step closer and how real it is I love it! 3 days till next scan and can't wait to see how much baby Murphy had grown since 12 weeks! Iv suddenly popped and have a bump, it's all so exciting! Hope everyone is well! X x


----------



## evewidow

which pram did you go for felicityjade ?


----------



## misznessa

awwww congrats on team pink Virginia and 1sttimemom!!! :happydance: im still in shock im baking another lil prince in my tummy LOL cant wait to meet him!! :baby:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone how are you all?
i used the chinese calendar with my first and it was wrong, this time it says girl, so we will have to wait an see, 12 days til my scan cant wait :) xx


----------



## mummy to be

I used that Chinese calender as well... it was correct with my 1st and points to another girl with this one.. so we will also see.. will be interesting to see if it is correct :) 
Almost every prediction thing i do online all points to a girl.... 

Only 4 days till we get to find out :) Super excited :D 

How is everyone?


----------



## Felicityjade

evewidow said:


> which pram did you go for felicityjade ?

The silver cross surf, with the carry cot and Ventura car seat in silver and black  iv told everyone iv seen today and somehow they don't understand my excitement! X x


----------



## SIEGAL

:pink: It's a girl!!!! Yay!! I love pink stuff. Her nursery will be blinding!


----------



## Virginia

Congrats Siegal!! I am team :pink: too! I love buying all the pink stuff! The nursery is going to be baby blue though (because it's soothing) with light purple trim and doors, and purple/pink butterflies painted all over it! =D


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> Congrats Siegal!! I am team :pink: too! I love buying all the pink stuff! The nursery is going to be baby blue though (because it's soothing) with light purple trim and doors, and purple/pink butterflies painted all over it! =D

thats sounds so nice, I love purple too
I really haven't thought of how I will design the room. I'm a renter so the walls are white but thats OK I can still put up pictures and other things, I will definatly get some nice fluffy curtains b/c there is a big window facing the atlantic ocean, direct ocean,so NOTHING blocks the HOT FL sun in the morning and the windows arent tinted. So I am sure the curtains will brighten the room up. Otherwise, I am not sure what I will do...


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Siegal!! I am team :pink: too! I love buying all the pink stuff! The nursery is going to be baby blue though (because it's soothing) with light purple trim and doors, and purple/pink butterflies painted all over it! =D
> 
> thats sounds so nice, I love purple too
> I really haven't thought of how I will design the room. I'm a renter so the walls are white but thats OK I can still put up pictures and other things, I will definatly get some nice fluffy curtains b/c there is a big window facing the atlantic ocean, direct ocean,so NOTHING blocks the HOT FL sun in the morning and the windows arent tinted. So I am sure the curtains will brighten the room up. Otherwise, I am not sure what I will do...Click to expand...

I got these canvas panels and acrylic paints and am going to be making a bunch of little high-contrast painting for Brooklyn. =) Here is one that I've already done. Sorry for the horrid quality, I took the photo with my cellphone. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby painting.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## evewidow

loads of us on team pink in here , i will be keeping my nursery as it is its kinda pale green and pale yellow , with a neutral bear and rabbit border , DS2 has moved in with DS1 now in bunkbeds so i just need to get it all cleaned out etc , it needs plastering at some point so ill paint it pink or something then but more important things to do in the house than that atm !

lousy miserable weather here today but hubby is home this afternoon yay!

hope everyone is doing ok .

17 weeks today the halfway point is creeping up :D


----------



## Minnie_me

Hello fellow Lovebugs :thumbup:

Been tracking this since I first found out I was expecting but had problems with my account activation so couldn't post which was a little frustrating.

So..... introducing myself - I'm Sally, I'm 36 and this is my first baby, conceived via an IVF frozen embryo transfer cycle. I don't have a partner but I have a wonderful family who are incredibly supportive so we are sharing this journey together. I am 18 weeks tomorrow, still terrified but felt my first kick this week which was amazing. Sadly I have had the dreaded hyperemesis but they do say that it usually eases around 20 weeks so keeping my fingers crossed.

Have read as much as I can but still feel pretty clueless so will be very interested in all the info and experiences you share. I have felt all along that this baby is a boy although I have no real grounds for thinking this. 11 days til my anomaly scan so hopefully I will find out then.

Look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## Ley

Hi Minnie, welcome to the lovebugs and congratulations on your successful IVF!

I notice we have the same due date, would you like me to add you to the calender on the first page?

I'm sorry you have hypermesis, hopefully it eases soon for you x


----------



## evewidow

hey sally :) great that you feel your LO kick it is amazing ist it , good luck for your scan


----------



## alocin22

:hi:

Ah hello fellow February 2011 Mums to be... Can i join in Please  ... 

My name is Nicola and i am 32 ... This is my 1st child and cant wait to meet him/her.


----------



## winegums

virginia that's awesome, me and OH did that for our son we went out and bought some cheap blank canvases and did random painting on them, mine was a rainbow in a pink sky but instead of rain it was raining little hearts lol but looked way too girly for his room 

we went to wilkinsons too and they do canvases with pictures drawn on so you can paint over and we really liked them they had an elephant one a tiger one a lion one a cow one etc etc

xx


----------



## winegums

hi sally and nicola welcome to lovebugs :D xx


----------



## mummybids

hey im carly this is my 3rd baby and due 12th feb cant wait to meet our little star xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hello cary sally and Nicola its great to see new faces in the feb group :) were a lovely bunch brownies honour lol.

Big congrats siegal hun i read your 2nd tri post sorry i havent a clue about what the Drs said but good luck and have fun on pink buying ..

I still am a little jelous that i am not buying pink but it cheers me up to think how pretty Corey looks on the 4d scan :) ..

Hows every one today weather is so bad i am stuck at work so its boring here,I am going to hull tomorrow for a music festival thing going to stay in the back thow as worried some one might elbow bump :( xxxx


----------



## evewidow

Hello Carly and Nicola .

aww mummymadness dont be sad little corey will be ace and be able to have his pick of all these Feb girlies lol !


----------



## brunette&bubs

Ley said:


> Hi Minnie, welcome to the lovebugs and congratulations on your successful IVF!
> 
> I notice we have the same due date, would you like me to add you to the calender on the first page?
> 
> I'm sorry you have hypermesis, hopefully it eases soon for you x

Hi Ley,
I posted a few times and guess it must have been looked over.
I'm wondering if you could add me to the front page due dates...
my EDD is Feb 26th. :)


----------



## amber20

Hello to all the new girls! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Ley

brunette&bubs said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Minnie, welcome to the lovebugs and congratulations on your successful IVF!
> 
> I notice we have the same due date, would you like me to add you to the calender on the first page?
> 
> I'm sorry you have hypermesis, hopefully it eases soon for you x
> 
> Hi Ley,
> I posted a few times and guess it must have been looked over.
> I'm wondering if you could add me to the front page due dates...
> my EDD is Feb 26th. :)Click to expand...

added x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Well I have a little girl already who has a lovely pink room but when the little boy is here they will hve to share as I can't afford to move atm. So I've got to paint it all neutral, think I might cry as I've done her room so girlie and perfect and done everything down to the last detail. Oh well I guess I will just have to pink out her cot accessories haha. Should be nice when it's done I guess, will just take some getting used to!!


----------



## SIEGAL

BubbleOnBoard said:


> Well I have a little girl already who has a lovely pink room but when the little boy is here they will hve to share as I can't afford to move atm. So I've got to paint it all neutral, think I might cry as I've done her room so girlie and perfect and done everything down to the last detail. Oh well I guess I will just have to pink out her cot accessories haha. Should be nice when it's done I guess, will just take some getting used to!!

You know what would be funny, especially if you had a big enough room, paint 1/2 blue and boy it up!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Yh I thought about that but the room is only a single room so both the cots have to be up against one wall and I didn't want the wall to be pink
or blue haha. I'm going to have there name in blue and blue above their cots and have pink and blue sheets. Maybe get some
pink and blue teddies and stuff in there to make it equal. I'm just hoping it looks nice when it's done. Can't wait for my OH to come back from holiday so we can get started lol. I'm sooooooo impatient once I get an idea in my head lol


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww that cheered me up eve hun cheers yer he will be a little heartbraker no doubt lol.

Bubble hun have you seen the stunning wooden letters you can hang on the wall in colours to spell there names above the cot ??.

Iam also having trouble with bedrooms so feel your frustrations i just dont know whos gonna go where lol


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies,

I found out i'm having a little boy!!!!!!! Soooooooooo excited :)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

as i said in 2nd tri hun big congrats on team blue bet your pleased as punch :)


----------



## PixieBelle

Hello girlies! Thought I'd pop my head in and say hi! Due 23rd Feb although the rate my bump is increasing I'm pretty sure I'm brewing a mutant child who will be here around this time next week! ;)
20 week scan due on the 4th October and I can not wait to find out whether our bean is a boy as we're hoping. Hell, so long as happy and healthy then I'm happy whichever way but still hoping for a boy this time!


----------



## meg79

Hey my fellow lovebugs!!

I know I've been fairly quiet. I just tend to pop in and out fairly quickly so no time to post, but keeping tabs on things lol!

Anyway, I had my 20 week scan today and although insisting that we would always be on team yellow, actually found out that we are on team BLUE!!! (can you mark me up as such on front page please!)

:blue: :blue: :blue:

I'm not gutted that we looked which suprises me a little, but there was no chance of missing the eveidence on the screen lol! The sonographer said that he wasn't allowed to be 100%, but in this scan he was 100% lol!! Well, it was obviously all on show for a reason and it confirmed my strong haunches that it was a boy!

The rest of the scan was amazing and everything else is perfect with our little man so really happy. :cloud9: 
The only little downside is that it was confirmed that I've got an anterior placenta, which I thought I did have as the movements have been very subtle. But at least it is high and not low! :thumbup:

All the best on all your scans in the coming weeks Ladies!! :flower:

xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, welcome to all the new Feb Lovebugs!! :) :) 

And congrats to EVERYONE that found out the gender... How exciting!! :) :)

Unfortunately, my heartburn has returned... It seems to come for a week at a time, then go for a couple weeks.... Oh well haha

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## winegums

mummy madness a few more team blues lol your lil boys gonna have some competition with the feb lovebug girlies ;) xx


----------



## Ava Grace

mummymadness said:


> as i said in 2nd tri hun big congrats on team blue bet your pleased as punch :)

Thanks hun, I really am soooo happy to be on team blue :)

I'm calling him Spencer Joseph :cloud9:


----------



## brunette&bubs

PixieBelle said:


> Hello girlies! Thought I'd pop my head in and say hi! Due 23rd Feb although the rate my bump is increasing I'm pretty sure I'm brewing a mutant child who will be here around this time next week! ;)
> 20 week scan due on the 4th October and I can not wait to find out whether our bean is a boy as we're hoping. Hell, so long as happy and healthy then I'm happy whichever way but still hoping for a boy this time!

Yay Pixiebelle! So exciting, we've already come so far!
My 20 week is on the 11th or 12th of oct.
Got a scan on Monday though and am hoping we can find the gender.
Hoping it's pink ;)


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> I still am a little jelous that i am not buying pink but it cheers me up to think how pretty Corey looks on the 4d scan :) ..

sad to say i feel the same way a little jealous lol i wanna buy pink :dohh: but i cant wait to meet my next lil prince we still have no names =/


----------



## evewidow

Congrats all of you on team Blue ! 

pixiebelle i hae scan on the 4th too i cant wait its the day after my birthday as well so will be a nice prezzie for me ! 

well hubby is home for 2 nights so i must go now ;) and prob will catch up on sunday when hes gone , have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## carmyz

welcome and congrats to the newbies..

congrats ava grace on ur lil boy.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

mummymadness said:


> Awwww that cheered me up eve hun cheers yer he will be a little heartbraker no doubt lol.
> 
> Bubble hun have you seen the stunning wooden letters you can hang on the wall in colours to spell there names above the cot ??.
> 
> Iam also having trouble with bedrooms so feel your frustrations i just dont know whos gonna go where lol

Yuppp thats what we're getting. They do nice ones on ebay for £5.50 per letter... thank god Mali and Max are short names haha!! They are very nice and I thought they would make up for not being able to have a pink or a blue room haha


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I'm SO glad people are starting to find out there having boys as all these girls was making me almost feel jealous which is just silly as I have a little girl already.... I guess girls mainly prefer girls lol.

But whoooop to everyone having a boy, I don't feel so much the odd one out anymore lol


----------



## winegums

6 days till my scan


----------



## Sentiment

I know this sounds werid, but I finally missed my period, and LO is making himself/herself known, by positioning it's self on my hipbone


----------



## brittanyland

I never post in this thread but I'm February too :D

Completely pointless post. lol. Oh well.


----------



## amber20

I had my ultrasound on Aug 31 and they say girl. But the nurse said he would reconfirm it on my next appointment as he wasnt definately positive until the end of my scan. I girl would be nice as this is the last baby for us and we have 4 boys already. My next appointment is Oct 4th also. So fingers crossed. 

I want my little Carlee.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> I know this sounds werid, but I finally missed my period, and LO is making himself/herself known, by positioning it's self on my hipbone

Have you been to a doctor yet?


----------



## Sentiment

Yep, I want to a after hours clinic where you can go in without worrying about payments and appointments

They didnt give me a scan picture though, they just kinda checked down there and did a test and scanned


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment, that's good. You should check into your state's healthcare.. Here in Arizona I am covered completely for healthcare under state insurance and don't pay a dime for any of it. Granted, I don't make much in my new job (and was unemployed at first, collecting unemployment), but it's still something worth looking into. :)


----------



## Sentiment

My mom helped me find a job with benefits so i'm excited about that. 

How are you doing so far?

And this baby loves to curl up on the left side of my stomach, it's uncomfortable, I poke my stomach a little bit and he/she moves away and a few seconds later he/she is back in the same spot


----------



## Virginia

I just gotta show off another painting I am doing for Brooklyn's room. I am thinking about doing the butterflies at the top of the wall near the ceiling...instead of a wall-paper border. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







baby painting2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lucky3

I went to see my friends new baby yesterday, she had a little girl by c-section on Weds and came home yesterday. She is soooo gorgeous, and tiny, you forget so quickly!!

Only 4 days until my scan now, i thought we would both have boys, does this mean we'll both have girls?!!! :lol:

Congrats to everyone finding out the gender, it is just so exciting! Do we know whether we have more girls or more boys?? To start with it seemed to be boys but now, loads girls too :)

What is everyone with 3 or more doing about bedrooms? We are moving the eldest downstairs into what is currently the playroom. Actually that is what she wanted rather than share and she will be nearly 10 by then so should be ok fx. It involve lots of sorting and redecorating but we are enjoying all the sorting and culling! Gosh what a lot of junk we accumulate!! I'm just trying to figure out how to organise the furniture in the downstairs room and what to bother buying for babies room, as that is quite small and was a bit overpowered with Elena's big wardrobe in :(

Hope everyone is feeling good and enjoying the weekend, yay! I'm off to do some gardening now...possibly in the rain!


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> I just gotta show off another painting I am doing for Brooklyn's room. I am thinking about doing the butterflies at the top of the wall near the ceiling...instead of a wall-paper border. What do you girls think?

That is gorgeous! I think butterflies as a border would look beautiful, I did it with flowers transfers but butterflies would look like they are flying up there :)


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> What is everyone with 3 or more doing about bedrooms? We are moving the eldest downstairs into what is currently the playroom. Actually that is what she wanted rather than share and she will be nearly 10 by then so should be ok fx. It involve lots of sorting and redecorating but we are enjoying all the sorting and culling! Gosh what a lot of junk we accumulate!! I'm just trying to figure out how to organise the furniture in the downstairs room and what to bother buying for babies room, as that is quite small and was a bit overpowered with Elena's big wardrobe in :(
> !

My 2 boys have moved in together , we have moved most the toys downstairs so they had some room and bought them bunk beds with storage underneath . the baby will then just go straight into DS2's room which is still set out like a nursery just need to convert the cotbed back to a cot and give it a spruce up . We are hoping to have a loft conversion done next year so we will move up there leaving a spare room so they can either go back to having a room each or they can have a playroom will see what they fancy when we eventually get that done.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Sentiment said:


> My mom helped me find a job with benefits so i'm excited about that.
> 
> How are you doing so far?
> 
> And this baby loves to curl up on the left side of my stomach, it's uncomfortable, I poke my stomach a little bit and he/she moves away and a few seconds later he/she is back in the same spot

I'm doing pretty good. My little girl likes to roll around A LOT. I'll feel a ton of pressure, and can see the bump raise where she is.. When I feel it, it feels rock hard.. But I've noticed she only does it on my right side.. lol very strange. But pretty amazing nonetheless.


----------



## mummymadness

Meg big congrats on team Blue :) glad our little princes are all apearing in Feb now :).

Glad it all went well sentiment hun .

welcome brittany.

Hows every one today ?? the weather was rubbish so we gave up in the festival idea and had a massive shopping day in doncaster was amazing xx


----------



## Sentiment

I have testing for a job that pays $500 a week, I'm really praying I get it, I don't want to put more financial stress on my mother. 

I'm also considering inviting FOB's family to the birth, since they had nothing to do with his behavior and they love their grandchildren, I hope they will except us


----------



## winegums

i felt my first *proper* kicks last night heeh.... finally :D:D xx


----------



## evewidow

aww nice one winegums :) I cnat wait for mine seems weird as my 2nd was kicking the hell out of me by now but im pretty certain looking at scans i have an anterior placenta , will have to wait till 20 week scan to confirm though :( 

hope everyone is ok today , im still in my dressing gown lol working up to moving and getting dressed and tackling the ironing - fun


----------



## winegums

also (i know im sad) i got a gender prediction from some 'psychic' person online just for a laugh and she said GIRL hmmmmmmmm oh and another lol and the other person said BOY booo

scan on thurs :D xx


----------



## meg79

Winegums, ALL my online predictions said I was having a girl, but I just knew that they were wrong. When we went for the scan I wouldn't have believed them if they said it was a girl - I knew I was carrying a boy and I was right! Go with your instincts!! x


----------



## winegums

well meg with my son i was sure it was a girl, i didn't believe them at the scan and when he was born i was like let me see!!! i was sooo shocked to see his bits and pieces lol


----------



## meg79

Interesting lol.......

I suppose if mothers instincts were 100% all the time then there would be no need for gender scans! x


----------



## Minnie_me

Ley said:


> I notice we have the same due date, would you like me to add you to the calender on the first page?

Yes please, that would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

My little girl is walking  at 11 months and 2 days she's decided to start walking around the house. I'm soooo proud. Her daddy is gutted he's missed it as he's not back from holiday until Tuesday but I'm sure he will get over it!! 

Sorry just had to post this lol. Were now on our way to a birthday party, fun!! Haha


----------



## Minnie_me

Your little girl is seriously cute, what a little sweetheart :flower:


----------



## misznessa

meg79 said:


> Winegums, ALL my online predictions said I was having a girl, but I just knew that they were wrong. When we went for the scan I wouldn't have believed them if they said it was a girl - I knew I was carrying a boy and I was right! Go with your instincts!! x

awww i was the same way ALL the gender predictions said GIRL n got me all happy as i already have a boy but my gut feeling told me it was another boy and guess what i was right im having another little boy so i believe ur gut is always right!


----------



## evewidow

BubbleOnBoard said:


> My little girl is walking  at 11 months and 2 days she's decided to start walking around the house. I'm soooo proud. Her daddy is gutted he's missed it as he's not back from holiday until Tuesday but I'm sure he will get over it!!
> 
> Sorry just had to post this lol. Were now on our way to a birthday party, fun!! Haha

aww , it will be them new shoes lol !


----------



## rachael872211

Hi All, 

I have some good news. Me and OH have finally found somewhere to rent! We are so excited :-D

As for gut feelings.........mine feels like a boy....I think I will be shocked if they say girl. It really will feel a surprise. 3 more days to go. 

Virginia I like your idea. I need an excuse to get my paints out and I might do the same, paint some pictures for the baby room. I also like the butterfly pic. Winegums..........I am stealing your rainbow pic idea! I hope u dont mind.....even if this is a boy, hopefully DD will like it instead. 

Yay, winegums for the movements at last! 

Bubbleonboard, your ideas for the babies rooms sounds so lovely. 

Hi Minnieme, and congratulations. 

Congrats meg_79.........Did they not spot the anterior placenta on 1st scan? 

1sttimemom08....I am the same.......I think I am rid of the heartburn and then it comes back again. So annoying. Also......like you, sometimes I feel loads of pressure so I think its moving around, and my bump is higher on the right so I think the baby is laying on the right cos I feel all the prods on the right.


----------



## meg79

rachael872211 - if it was it was never mentioned, either that or it has moved.... I'm not too fussed as everything else is great and no other concerns. I'm just a little gutted that I won't be experiencing full movements untill I get the big kicks.


----------



## rachael872211

Am I wrong to be excited by this: - 

"On the basis of these studies, pregnant women are advised to maintain a daily intake of vitamin A not to exceed 8,000 IU. While liver does contain high levels of vitamin A (a 3 ounce serving contains 30,000 IU of vitamin A) chicken or goose pate has around 800 to 1,000 IU per ounce of pate. From your description, it&#8217;s unlikely that you consumed more than a couple of ounces of pate daily. Therefore, your total daily vitamin A intake did not exceed recommended allowances, and there&#8217;s no reason to believe that you harmed your baby in any way."


I've not eaten any pate in this pregnancy, but god I am missing it badly. x


----------



## meg79

I think the problem with pate is the chance of listeria rather than the amount of vitamin A. I love pate, and going to order it en-masse with smoked salmon when LO is here!!!


----------



## evewidow

we always have pate for xmas dinner starter its mine and hubbys fave , we have it other times but xmas is a ritual its gonna be hard :(


----------



## meg79

I'd avoid large amounts of liver pate because of the animal form of vitamin A - it is up to you whether you want to risk the listeriosis... It won't harm your baby but you are more suseptable and who would want food poisoning over Xmas??!! x


----------



## sahrene1978

HI ladies! Congrats to everyone who had their scans!! I had my last appt on friday. I heard the bub heartbeat in the upper 140's. I scheduled my scan for the 30th which would make me exactly 20 weeks :) I can't wait!! Still haven't felt anything and I am really looking forward to this as well..

Sahrene


----------



## misznessa

taking about fish...I just had half a tuna sandwich with lots of mayo mmmm it was soo good I have been craving it since breakfast lol


----------



## rachael872211

lol. I asked my mum when she comes to the hospital when the baby is born to please bring me a pate sandwich. :munch::wohoo:


----------



## Hannaaisha

When my baby is born I want 20 malboro lights (one after the other), extra strong latte and a glass of champagne.


----------



## carmyz

well this wk is very exciting for me as its my 25th bday 2 moro and also 3 days till my scan its nice and early ay 10.10am i cant wait to see how much he/she has grown..hope this wk doesnt go slow lol..

4 outta 5 psychics have said girl and also nub points more to a girl but i would not be suprised if they told me its a boy lol..


----------



## rachael872211

I'm there with you on the champagne! My sister who is also pregnant have both said the first time we get drunk its going to be on champagne. x


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I've eaten pate throughout my DD pregnancy and with this one too. I asked my
midwife and said there's like a 1 in 10,000 chance of anything going wrong and to just avoid liver but I eat the duck and orange one so she said I'm fine. I don't eat it often but probably once every 2 weeks.... I'm not a worrier though, I'm a strong believer in there never used to be rules about pregnancy when our parents were born and they've turned out ok. 
Anyway that's just my opinion on the matter, I know alot of people that worry I guess and I think worrying does more harm. Haha.


----------



## Hannaaisha

I've never tried pate but must be missing out by the sounds of things.


----------



## meg79

Hanna - it's a taste sensation lol!! (especially the liver...) Just not the right time to try it probably! x


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo Hanna u just made me crave a ciggy, I shall be home with 20 waiting for me after bubs is born i only smoke in the garden and havent craved any so far but know i will once i have given birth i always do lol.

Glad every one is getting excited for there scans :) mines a week on Thursday ..

And as for mums intuition i was very wrong i was adament baby is a girl every symptom and prediction pointed girl and bubs is a boy lol still would not be to unshocked if they say girl at 20 week scan to be honest ..

Hows every one today we had a lovely lazy day with the kids then re decorated and put up new furniture in our best room at home it looks lovely :)


----------



## Franki83

i have found the thread!!! wooohooooo!!
well girls, i am currently scaring hell out of myself... tuesday cannot come quick enough for me!
its my 20 week scan, but also i am getting checked out to see if i have a low lying placenta (placenta previa) which the docs n midwives think could be causing my bleeding! its been scaring the hell out of me!
but baby is doing fine and constantly lets me know by kicking me, good boy/girl. (find that out tuesday too hopefully) lol
honestly i looked this condition up on internet and its just made me more nervous now. 
so how is everyone doing?!?! hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Felicityjade

I had my 20 week scan today! I can't believe how much baby has grown ! Everything is normal, absolutely amazing, we stuck to team yellow, the lady blackened the screen while she took the measurements she needed by the his so not even she knew what the sex is so couldn't slip up. I've had such a good week, I put the deposit on my pram Thursday, started aqua-natel Friday, pregnancy yoga Saturday, then scan today, suddenly it's even more real! Aqua natel and pregnancy yoga were great fun, plus it was nice to meet other mum's to be, I can't wait to go now! 

Hope everyone is ok! 

Felicity x


----------



## mummymadness

awww glad your scan went well Jade , I had low lying placenta with Oscar Franki i worried like hell got told i may experience bleeding etc but at 22 weeks it had moved completley so try not worry xxx


----------



## Franki83

it is just really worrying as im bleeding all the time, good thing is when they examined me my cervix was closed etc etc but its still a shock to see it
my body just annoys me though, lol, i think i jinxed myself because i did say, *i wonder what this pregnancy will bring*
as with my daughter i had obstetric cholestasis, with my son i had separated symphasis, and now this, lol, should have kept my mouth shut, lol
looking forward to getting a sick note for work though :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, well for the people wantin ciggies after birth... Man am I glad I quit!! LOL I'm not going back now.. granted the price is WAY too high here to be able to afford it anyways haha

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends! I've felt Zealia moving around so much this weekend, its insane! :) :)


----------



## kns

morning everyone, how is everyone feeling?
we have 16 week midwife appointment on wednesday cant wait, then in few weeks find out if boy or girl.
when will my partner feel baby kick?
she is 16.5 at mo.
x


----------



## Minnie_me

Morning all 

Hope you're all doing well. I'm having a good day - no major nausea so far, helped I am sure by my commitment to single handedly keep Walkers Prawn Cocktail crisps in business! :haha:

How long does the anomaly scan usually take? I am so nervous...I know I will scrutinise every expression on the sonographer's face, worrying that he / she has found something bad and will get myself into a ridiculous tizz. Mine is a week tomorrow and not until 2pm :nope:

On a brighter note my mum and I both got to feel sizeable kicks from little Zigzag last night....took a bit of peseverance - had spent ages in the bath pleading for kicks and then we'd got the stethoscope out and tried to listen - found the placenta which was some reassurance. Just as we were about to give up.....bam, riverdance for fetuses commenced. YAY! :happydance:

Franki - you sound like you're having a tough time of it. Bit of time off work sounds like a very good plan. :hugs:


----------



## winegums

eurgh i hate pate makes me vomit lol

as for smoking god.. every day i want a cigarette but i quite before ttc and i know im not gonna end up smoking again now its been too long to mess it up

my oh always smokes and i just look at him longingly LOL i know its sad and smoking isnt even 'nice' but i used to actually enjoy smoking! shame about the related health problems :( lol


----------



## evewidow

at least pregnancy is a good way to give up ! I used to smoke but when i found out 5 years ago ish i was preggers with DS1 i went cold turkey and ive neer had one since , i used to enjoy it too but figured id stopped for 8 months might as well carry on and 5 years later here i am lol it is bloody hard though . 

anyway hope everyone is ok today :)


----------



## lucky3

Well Winegums and Racheal...it's scan week!! Can't wait, not long now xx

Anyone else finding out the gender this week?


----------



## winegums

lucky yours is wednesday isnt it? mines thursday i honestly CANNOT wait.

i phoned up today to make sure i had the time right as i was hoping theyd say no actually your apointment is in the morning not hte afternoon LOL


----------



## amber20

Good luck to everyone who has scans this week!


----------



## Ley

good luck for all the scans this week ladies. 
Mine isn't for another 2 weeks


----------



## kns

ours isnt until 12th october :(


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> ours isnt until 12th october :(

:( mines the 4th feels like ages away 

excited to see all the coloured storks on the front page though


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> lucky yours is wednesday isnt it? mines thursday i honestly CANNOT wait.
> 
> i phoned up today to make sure i had the time right as i was hoping they'd say no actually your appointment is in the morning not the afternoon LOL

yes it is, i keep worrying that i have the wrong time - I'm at 3.45 (which I think is the same as Rachael, in the same hospital, bizarrely!) so I am going to have to grab the girls out of school and hot foot it up there. I'm a bit worried we'll be late... I suppose at least I won't have time to worry about bursting for the loo then!! Is yours still in the afternoon?

Speaking of which, do you still need to drink loads for this scan?


----------



## wiiwidow

kns said:


> morning everyone, how is everyone feeling?
> we have 16 week midwife appointment on wednesday cant wait, then in few weeks find out if boy or girl.
> when will my partner feel baby kick?
> she is 16.5 at mo.
> x

Hey kns, I felt bubs from any time from aout 15 weeks onwards, to be honest though it was usually when I was being quiet and concentrating on it. Hard to determine at first too, it was more like wind to be honest! For the last few weeks, things have picked up almost daily and gradually I feel them more often and harder. Over the last couple of days I've started to faintly feel them from the outside too. So it shouldn't be long before you can feel them too! Wooohoo! However its different for everyone so don't be surprised if you don't feel anything for a while! xx


----------



## BubbaG

Could I please join? I am due on the 3rd Feb. It is my first and I am one nervous kitten!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Hey everyone...
Just letting you know that I found out today at exactly 9:14 AM that I am on TEAM....


:blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:


SO HAPPY :)


----------



## misznessa

Afternoon ladiies! How is everyone feeling?...good luck to all of u that are having anatomy scans done this week! Mine is next monday on the 20th =] can't wait to see bubs he has been moving and kicking so much lately especially at night...and my bump is huge now lol I've been craving sushi almost everyday and I can't have any at least not the ones I like =[ should I just give into my craving?? I can't stand it talkin about it now is making me want some lmao


----------



## misznessa

brunette&bubs said:


> Hey everyone...
> Just letting you know that I found out today at exactly 9:14 AM that I am on TEAM....
> 
> 
> :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:
> 
> 
> SO HAPPY :)

YAY congrats!!! welcome to team blue!! :happydance:


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> Afternoon ladiies! How is everyone feeling?...good luck to all of u that are having anatomy scans done this week! Mine is next monday on the 20th =] can't wait to see bubs he has been moving and kicking so much lately especially at night...and my bump is huge now lol I've been craving sushi almost everyday and I can't have any at least not the ones I like =[ should I just give into my craving?? I can't stand it talkin about it now is making me want some lmao

I had sushi a few times....not exactly by accident but not on purpose. I decided to not investigate whether masago and ikura are raw.....and my father accidently bought me raw salmon roll not the smoked salmon one and i just ate it anyway.....Baby is fine.


----------



## misznessa

maybe ill have some sushi today :haha:i have my 20 week appt next week so we will see how bubs is doing then


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to everyone on finding out what they are having!!


----------



## evewidow

welcome bubbag ,congrats and dont be too nervous its all good fun :)

brunette - congrats on team blue


----------



## winegums

god this website really irritates me at times

(not you guys :))


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Brunette- Congrats on team blue!!!

Looks like so far the girls are outnumbered by the boys... hehehe


----------



## rachael872211

Lucky3...yep Wednesday! I am sooooooo excited. Mine is 1540. 

Congrats brunette.........I'm positive i'll be joining you Wednesday :-S

Mrskcbrown are you going to find out? When is your scan? 

KNS. I felt at 16 weeks like 100% sure. They were flutters. Just this last week it has been a lot more prods. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Lucky3...yep Wednesday! I am sooooooo excited. Mine is 1540.
> 
> Congrats brunette.........I'm positive i'll be joining you Wednesday :-S
> 
> Mrskcbrown are you going to find out? When is your scan?
> 
> KNS. I felt at 16 weeks like 100% sure. They were flutters. Just this last week it has been a lot more prods. x

Durr, mine is 3.40 too, if I had a brain I would be dangerous!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Re: sushi...I had heard that it was fine to eat the raw stuff as long as it had been frozen first (just ask in the restaurant/shop) as this kills off the parasites that are present in uncooked fish. Also be careful about the mercury levels in some of the fish, like tuna etc, but I am going to be having some sushi next time I'm in Soho! :)


----------



## evewidow

whats up winegums ?


----------



## carmyz

my 25th bday today..excited a bit but not really lol another year older..i have my scan on thursday 10.10am then my antenatal at 11.15am so i should be back here by 1 maybe to tell u all..dp is having the day off work so we can go shoppin after yay!!!

congrats to brunette a lil boy how cute :)


----------



## winegums

carmyz my scan is on thurs too :D:D


----------



## mummy to be

Happy Birthday Carmyz!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day! 

I have my scan today! i cant wait to find out what we are having and to see the baby again! i miss her (or him) when i dont see him or her lol... The scan is at 2pm! Today is going to be the longest day ever!!!! lol 

What can i do to entertain myself the whole day lol.. not like i can do see friends or go shopping lol.....


----------



## Hannaaisha

Happy Birthday Carmyz, hope you had a good day x


----------



## winegums

when is that uk time mummy? its 10.15pm here at the mo xx


----------



## evewidow

Happy Birthday carmyz wish i was 25 again lol !


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how is everyone? Happy Birthday Carmyz, hope you had a lovely day :)

Good luck to all you lucky ladies having your scans this week, whos finding out the sex?
mine is next week and i cant wait 8 days and counting lol x


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck to all with scans this week

Happy birthday today Carmyz hope you had a great day

Welcome to team blue brunette

How is every one today ??, I have had all my hair cut off and dyed bright blood red its real strange and going to take some getting use to i am blaming my hormones for making me do it lol, Iam totally shattered and bubs is doing fully summersaults in there making me feel sick again lol xxx


----------



## misznessa

Happy Birthday Carmyz!!! i hope u enjoy ur special day! =]

Mummytobe good luck on ur scan hun!! =]

Mummymadness i am dying to dye my hair but i heard it was bad to do during pregnancy? =/ but i see u did it and im sure u look lovely red sounds hott lol =]

ohh by the way my sushii lunch was YUMMY!!! i dunno if bubs enjoyed it though cuz he was kicking like crazy afterwards LOL


----------



## mummymadness

Glad sushi was great for you hun :), Yer i was real worried but i just put a pre lightner on first then bright red and went perfect allthow very very very red which i wasnt expecting lol xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Actually, though a lot of people think dying their hair is bad during pregnancy, they've found it's fine. The only things they recommend is making sure you're in a well ventilated area, and making sure not to rub it into the scalp (plus during pregnancy your hormones can change your hair and skin type, which can cause reactions that aren't the same as your normal reaction to those chemicals.. I've been fine so far with no strange reactions, thank goodness). My sister is a cosmetologist, and I made her look it up before I let her do anything to my hair lol She also helped me find out which types of facials and facial treatments are safe during pregnancy, and keeps up my hair for me.. 

She says she'll give me a pedicure soon too, but I'm not sure I believe her (it's getting too difficult to comfortably reach my feet long enough to do it myself since Zealia keeps rolling around towards the front.. haha)... It's been awhile, and she keeps putting it off.. lol


----------



## carmyz

thanks everyone for ur bday wishes..

yes winegums it is yay for us lol..

i hope ur scan goes well mummytobe

i had my hair dyed at 10wks pg i havent heard anything sayin u shouldnt get it done whilst pregnant.


----------



## Sentiment

I dyed my hair too, I'm sure it's safe.

Happy Birthday. 

I bought myself a guitar so I can play songs to my baby, maybe it'll help me with this hardcore depression


----------



## mummy to be

I am back :) 

We are on team BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe that we are having a boy!!!!!! 
Everything is healthy and he is a big and healthy little man!!! Allan is soooo happy!!!! 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0001.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0005.jpg


----------



## carmyz

mummy to be said:


> I am back :)
> 
> We are on team BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe that we are having a boy!!!!!!
> Everything is healthy and he is a big and healthy little man!!! Allan is soooo happy!!!!
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0001.jpg
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0005.jpg

ooh how exciting yay lol i had a feelin u were goin to come bk sayin boy...congrats


----------



## evewidow

Congrats mummytobe on your little boy - how exciting for you means you get to do more shopping now haha !


----------



## winegums

mummy to be thats fab congrats hun :D hehe one of each now huh? that's what i'm hoping for come thurs! xx


----------



## rachael872211

Happy Birthday Carmz.........I'm a bit confused because I don't know what the time is in Australia, and if its still your birthday :-S

Lucky3. lol. I thought it was the same. 

Congratulations mummytobe. You will have one of each now. 

I dyed my hair last week. I was desperate! 

Mummmymadness can I ask you a question totally unrelated to pregnancy. I dyed my hair black ages ago and was told the only way I could get rid of it was to grow it out. It feels like my hair grows about an inch a year. So i'm not getting anywhere fast. 

When dying my hair last I discovered pre-lightner! From the leaflet. What colour was your hair to begin with? Cos pre-lightner was what I was going to try next. x


----------



## lucky3

Morning everyone,

Congrats on all the new scan results :)

Well I'm sat here at work watching my belly move trying to decide if it' muscle spasms r Baby moving?!! It's v weird, I'm hoping its Baby!


----------



## brunette&bubs

mummy to be said:


> I am back :)
> 
> We are on team BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe that we are having a boy!!!!!!
> Everything is healthy and he is a big and healthy little man!!! Allan is soooo happy!!!!
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0001.jpg
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/IMG_0005.jpg

YAY! Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## kns

woohoo congrats to everyone finding out, we got wait 4 weeks today!
x


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Congrats on all the new scan results :)
> 
> Well I'm sat here at work watching my belly move trying to decide if it' muscle spasms r Baby moving?!! It's v weird, I'm hoping its Baby!

Ah thats awesome! x


----------



## Franki83

Well i was looking forward to my 20 week scan to see if i could find out why i am bleeding, but it seems my placenta is in the right place, so if bleeding starts again, im in hospital for more tests. Boooo!

But, I AM ON TEAM BLUE! happy healthy bouncy (literally) baby boy in there, measuring quite big, which i am nervous about, lol, but hubby is happy and is walking around like a bloody cheshire cat! LOL
cant wait for 4D scan now, lol, get to see more of him xxx


----------



## misznessa

welcome to team blue mummytobe and franki83!!! awwww congrats to both of u im kinda jealous i wanted the pair boy and girl but ima have my 2 boys :kiss:....i seee we gonna have lots of boys in this thread :happydance:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats on team blue to both of you!!


And Rachael, I know this wasn't addressed to me, but...
You can pre-lighten your hair first, but there is one problem with it. Being that it's black, it will be extremely difficult to lift (also, if it's been dyed in the last few weeks, it will make it harder). Depending on what color your natural hair color is can also affect it. If you have found in the past that your hair absorbs red in dye, then it means your hair has a red base to it. This also means that when you pre-lighten it, it will come out an orange-color, and put a red undertone to any color you dye it later. But again... it could be hard to strip the black dye out completely.. They say you should only do one pre-lightening treatment, never double. If you do one, and end up with spots of darker color (another risk with lightening black), you'll want to choose a color that can cover it all up. Otherwise you'll end up with what my sister calls "cheetah spotted hair", with un-even tones all over...

Another way you can start lightening it and preparing it to lighten evenly is to dye it a shade or two lighter each time (since most dye fades, it should help. Black usually fades to a dark brown over time, so going a shade or two lighter in the ash-brown or neutral-brown type should help it lighten slowly over time). Your roots won't completely match the rest, but it will be so incredibly close that nobody will notice it. If you REALLY want to hide the roots not matching, you can add highlights throughout your hair (it'll take the focus away from the base color/colors). 

I hope I answered your question for you without giving you an information overload.. haha My sister has been teaching me as much as possible about the hair part of cosmetology, since she has me do her hair all the time (cut, color, and extensions.. it's too hard to do herself, and she doesn't trust other stylists to get what she wants haha).


----------



## rachael872211

thanks 1sttimemom. I know exactly what you mean about cheetah hair. My sister had that look once. lol. I am dying it 2 shades lighter at the mo. I guess i'll just keep doing it. Thank you x


----------



## sleepen

i still have 13 days till my scan:cry: i am so jealous of those of u who have found out already. and oh is being a pain in the _____. (please feel free to fill in the blank ur self) he was supposed to be going with me to my scan, now all of a sudden he does not know if he can get off work!:growlmad: he has know about it for 2 weeks and was supposed to put in to have the day off. which he does not believe he did. men:dohh:


----------



## winegums

sleepen my OH did this i was so annoyed but luckily he works about 3 mins away from the hospital so he is taking his break at the time of the scan, which is what he had to do for the 12 week scan too! xx


----------



## winegums

wow thats in depth 1st time mum

i used to dye my hair differnt colours every few months and often went from jet black to platinum blonde/white without any trouble


----------



## evewidow

mine "doesnt know" if he can make it to my 20 week one either as he breaks up 2 days later , he better had do grrr


----------



## Virginia

Congrats on the boys!!

My DH waited until the day before to get off work for the gender scan...GRRR...He was supposed to put in for it like 2 weeks prior...


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> wow thats in depth 1st time mum
> 
> i used to dye my hair differnt colours every few months and often went from jet black to platinum blonde/white without any trouble

Winegums.....how? x


----------



## winegums

bleached it, where it went a sort of orangy blonde colour. then toned it with lilac toner. then when it was done it was usually a bit dry on the ends cos of the bleach so i used intensive conditioner on the ends

here's some of my 'main' colours i used to dye my hair (ignore the face lol)

black
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v262/23/81/512630750/n512630750_1535295_926.jpg

blonde
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v71/23/81/512630750/n512630750_89040_1978.jpg

and sometimes reddy brown
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v73/23/81/512630750/n512630750_208317_8297.jpg

and i've never had any probs xx


----------



## mummy to be

Thank you everyone who commented on my Blue Bumppie :) i am super excited :) Yes i know. i will now have 1 of each :) I cant wait!!!!!!! I have to head to the shops today and by my 1st blue item!!! I am soooo excited!!!!!! 

How is everyone? 
I have died my hair since being pregnant and havent had any issues. I am also continuing to get my nails done as well :) i need to feel pampered! lol

Can someone please add a Blue stork next to my name :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

winegums said:


> bleached it, where it went a sort of orangy blonde colour. then toned it with lilac toner. then when it was done it was usually a bit dry on the ends cos of the bleach so i used intensive conditioner on the ends
> 
> here's some of my 'main' colours i used to dye my hair (ignore the face lol)
> 
> 
> and i've never had any probs xx


Yeah, I forgot about toner.. A lot of people make the mistake of leaving the toner in too long though and it will end up tinting your hair, too.. haha


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> bleached it, where it went a sort of orangy blonde colour. then toned it with lilac toner. then when it was done it was usually a bit dry on the ends cos of the bleach so i used intensive conditioner on the ends
> 
> here's some of my 'main' colours i used to dye my hair (ignore the face lol)
> 
> black
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v262/23/81/512630750/n512630750_1535295_926.jpg
> 
> blonde
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v71/23/81/512630750/n512630750_89040_1978.jpg
> 
> and sometimes reddy brown
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v73/23/81/512630750/n512630750_208317_8297.jpg
> 
> and i've never had any probs xx

Haha, from all your posts (i guess mostly your conservative view on piercing /circumsicison) i imagined you so preppy and WASPY!!! You're adorable!!!


----------



## PixieBelle

Congrats to everyone who's found out their team colours! Can't wait until we know too. Not that long until the 4th October!!


----------



## lucky3

It's scan day!!!! have to wait until 3 to go though :(!!

Winegums I love your hair, it is awesome, esp the reddy brown, wow! And your scan is tomorrow now - yay!!


----------



## rachael872211

I love the blonde! lol. 

I did read somewhere about the toner. I think i'll try in a few months when im on maternity and no one has to see me. lol. Worst case scenario i'll have to have it cut off, but i'll be prepared for that. lol. 

Scan day Lucky3! I'm trying to keep myself busy. It just hasnt sunk in at all that today we will find out if we are having a boy or a girl. lol. x


----------



## evewidow

ooh exciting all these scans make sure you all tell us here first , dont worry about friends and family we are more important lmao !


----------



## kns

lol,


we have had a doppler for a month and only used it last night and found heartbeat so strong! kept moving could hear it swooshing around!
midwife today and she will listen today cant wait.


x


----------



## meg79

Good luck with all these scans coming up!! xx


----------



## evewidow

aww nice one kns its great to hear isnt it


----------



## carmyz

man i cant wait 14hrs till my scan i hope i can get a good nights sleep lol..


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> I love the blonde! lol.
> 
> I did read somewhere about the toner. I think i'll try in a few months when im on maternity and no one has to see me. lol. Worst case scenario i'll have to have it cut off, but i'll be prepared for that. lol.
> 
> Scan day Lucky3! I'm trying to keep myself busy. It just hasnt sunk in at all that today we will find out if we are having a boy or a girl. lol. x

I know it's weird isn't it...all that waiting then it's just not real! I have done the washing, ironing and am now going to make some blackberry jam!!


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh exciting all these scans make sure you all tell us here first , dont worry about friends and family we are more important lmao !

:rofl:!!


----------



## lucky3

carmyz said:


> man i cant wait 14hrs till my scan i hope i can get a good nights sleep lol..

ooo, not long for you and winegums :)


----------



## blissfullywed

Hi everyone, im due 8th Feb and its a boy! im so excited! :)


----------



## kns

YEAH we tried once before but couldnt find it, so i think my partner is going to try and hear it every night 
the midwife will let us know the rate today as our monitor couldnt get the beat long enough to calculate, the little bugger wouldnt keep still LOL
less than 4 weeks til we know if boy or girl


----------



## sleepen

thanks everyone its nice to know my OH is not the only inconsiderate idiot. he put in for it yesterday, now just have to get his boss to sign off on it. he works construction and we have no way to where he will be and when. now if only he knew who his boss was this week. they keep switching him from one office to another (basically who ever has work for him that week) so i will keep harrassing him to make sure he gets it signed. i have to be there at 8am. so if neccasary he could go in late. they better let him go. or i will kick his but.


----------



## lucky3

kns said:


> YEAH we tried once before but couldnt find it, so i think my partner is going to try and hear it every night
> the midwife will let us know the rate today as our monitor couldnt get the beat long enough to calculate, the little bugger wouldnt keep still LOL
> less than 4 weeks til we know if boy or girl

That's great :) i listen to mine first thing and last thing, when I'm in bed. Not for long, just so I know s/he's ok :) I'm finding out today if he or she...wow!


----------



## lucky3

blissfullywed said:


> Hi everyone, im due 8th Feb and its a boy! im so excited! :)

congrats on team blue!!


----------



## kns

LUCKY3 wow when is your scan, bet your so excited.
xx


----------



## lucky3

kns said:


> LUCKY3 wow when is your scan, bet your so excited.
> xx

It's at 3.45!!! I am excited and yet it's so unreal!!! I can't actually believe I'll be finding out :)


----------



## winegums

good luck lucky3 let us know how it goes


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> good luck lucky3 let us know how it goes

will do xx


----------



## lucky3

I'm off for my scan...when I've extracted the girls from school !! fx


----------



## kns

good luck cant wait to hear lucky3
xx


----------



## wiiwidow

OOh Good Luck Clare and Winegums :) Can't wait to hear the verdict! It seems there's a lot of boys in our group! 

I've got to wait until next Monday, OH nearly gave me a heart attack last night when he decided he wanted to raise the idea of why we're finding out again...I nearly died! I've been SO excited about finding out the sex and he nearly pulled the plug on it!


----------



## mummymadness

wow good luck on scans girls :) and congrats and welcome team team blue mommy and franki wow theese blue bumps are getting popular in feb now ..

Rachael hun i use pre lightener to go from dark to orange lol then to brown or red what ever i desire and works well every time i use bella pre lightener and my hair has gone a lovely red..

Anyway ladies so sorry i havent been around we found out my grandad has Prostate cancer and it has been a sad few days :( so been spending lots of family time with my family last few days.

Plodding along and looking forward to our 20 week scan next thursday xxxxxx

Hope every ones well ??


----------



## amylou1992

not been on here 4 a few days so congrats 2 everyone whos found out the gender of their bubs!

got my scan monday 20th (was 6th oct!!), reli carnt wait 2 find out if its a boy or girl. my craveling have been really wierd and random! infact its driveing me crazy now wanting somethng i carnt have or don't have in :(


----------



## rachael872211

I'm on TEAM BLUE!!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

It was really obvious. As soon as the picture came up you could see the silhouette of his willy. lol. 

Can anyone shed some light on this though. The sheet that you get from the scan today.....it says EDD towards the top. Is that the date from the dating scan? 

Me and OH have looked through a name book and agree on nothing. OH actually didnt like one name :-(


----------



## lucky3

Congrats Rachael - i think i saw you, did you have a red top on?

I am on....:pink: hubby an I were a touch disappointed if I'm honest as I had hoped for a little boy but I am so relieved she is healthy, if a little monkey!! I had to go to the loo to make her move as we couldn't see her heart well enough. Mind you, that was a relief!!

One of my daughters is pleased. the other is disappointed! We are all pleased really as we know what we are doing with girls and its so nice to say she not it!!

I also discovered i now have an anterier placenta which is perhaps why I don't feel her as much as I used to.

Happy days :o)


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Congrats Clare and Congrats Rachel :) Team Blue and Team Pink... Hurray! xx


----------



## winegums

congrats to both of you :D xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats on finding out the sex ladies, and good luck to those going tomoz :) mine is 6 days away i cant wait :)
My friend had her baby today, gorgeous little girl with a mop of lovely black hair, so happy for her!
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah Clare I did. I didnt see you. To be honest I was looking for someone with 3 children! Don't ask why? lol. Where were you sitting? 

I agree, its finally nice to say him, rather that baby or it. 

I also found out I have an anterior placenta....which I think is why I always feel the legs down in my pelvis, never anything higher up. 

I had to go and have a wee too so the baby would turn for the spine examination! 

They also examined the face and that was strange. It just looked like a skull to me :-S 

I havent got a clue what I am doing with a boy. x


----------



## winegums

17 hours till my scan :D


----------



## carmyz

3 and a half hrs to my scan OMG!! its 630am here my boys like gettin up at 530 6am so much fun lol...oh i cant wait to see our baby..i hope this mornin goes quick i hate waking up early lol..

congrats to clare and rachel on ur lil bundles how exciting..clare if this baby is a boy then i know how u feel..im desperate for a lil princess so i will be a lil sad for its a boy.


----------



## winegums

im getting worried that im gonna feel really dissapointed if its aboy :(


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Yeah Clare I did. I didnt see you. To be honest I was looking for someone with 3 children! Don't ask why? lol. Where were you sitting?
> 
> I agree, its finally nice to say him, rather that baby or it.
> 
> I also found out I have an anterior placenta....which I think is why I always feel the legs down in my pelvis, never anything higher up.
> 
> I had to go and have a wee too so the baby would turn for the spine examination!
> 
> They also examined the face and that was strange. It just looked like a skull to me :-S
> 
> I havent got a clue what I am doing with a boy. x

it must be baby brain, ha ha!! We sat over in the corner near the toys and my eldest was on her ds!! Funny that both our babes were naughty!

It is so impressive what they can see on the scan. I couldn't tell what half of it was! What did your daughter think? I'm not sure mine were that impressed - I think they were expecting it to look like tv!! :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

Well good luck to carmyz and winegums for tomorrow, hopes babes are healthy and just what you want ;o) xx

actually i've just realised it's your today now carmyz!!


----------



## Felicityjade

Baby Murphy at 20weeks  blowing bubbles and perfect, still sticking to team yellow xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## evewidow

congrats on your scans guys main thing is they are all healthy and you can get out the worrying stage eh !

winegums dont be disappointed if you team blue having 2 boys is ace .

good luck carmyz you are up really early !


----------



## carmyz

lol yep its so fun not!! i wish my boys new how early they do get up..i almost always need a nap so i can survive till 1030 at night lol..dp works arvo shift so he doesnt get home till about 930 and he always wants me to stay up with him for a bit lol..


----------



## Hannaaisha

I never knew babies could blow bubbles inside!!!


----------



## carmyz

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/wafpaf/glitter/pregnancy/pregnancy10.gif

Sooooo happy :D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, congrats to everyone that found out the genders!!! :) :) 
I haven't been on all day (It's still the 15th here in the western states, 10:30 at night and WAY past my 'bedtime' haha) since the kids in my mom's class were so wound up.. Kept me busy all day helping out! haha 

I told them I start my new job on Monday, so Friday will by my last day there. They were devastated!! They all begged me to come visit when ever I can, and to please bring my baby when she's born.. those kids are SO sweet haha :)


----------



## PixieBelle

Congrats to everyone who's had their scans in the last couple days! And good luck to those going today. I'm sure for those of you worried about which gender it will be, once you see your little bean dislayed in perfection of form, you won't really care what sex it is!


----------



## Sentiment

Congrats everybody, I got a second interview at a job, and when I get my first paycheck my first objective is a gender scan


----------



## mummy to be

Awwww Cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT GREAT!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your pink little bundle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i bet your super excited!


----------



## rachael872211

20 weeks today! Halfway  

Clare, do you have blonde hair? lol. I feel like I am playing guess who. 

When it came to picture time at the scan this baby did not want to play and turned away. So we have another blurred picture. I'll post it later. 

Congrats Carmyz! Really happy for you. 

My cat has just been sick, so i'm now going to nearly be sick to clean it up.:sick:


----------



## evewidow

yay Carmyz so happy for you . 

let me know if you find it weird looking at pink stuff , i do! after 5 years of getting blue it all looks too strange lol


----------



## Felicityjade

Hannaaisha said:


> I never knew babies could blow bubbles inside!!!

I don't think they can, it just looks like it in the picture x


----------



## carmyz

lol i do its just so weird i went crazy at the shops and bought practically everything i like lol tryed to get wat was on sale... i put a layby on to but i think that ll be it for awhile as im goin to have a baby shower so i dont wanna get to much lol

i bought all 0000 cause i have small babys i think she will be a small baby to as i was 48cm and 7lb10oz so i think she will be around the same..oh i cant wait to hold her and see wat she looks like


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> lol i do its just so weird i went crazy at the shops and bought practically everything i like lol tryed to get wat was on sale... i put a layby on to but i think that ll be it for awhile as im goin to have a baby shower so i dont wanna get to much lol
> 
> i bought all 0000 cause i have small babys i think she will be a small baby to as i was 48cm and 7lb10oz so i think she will be around the same..oh i cant wait to hold her and see wat she looks like

awww , i just bought 1 outfit after my 16 week scan as it was early im still a bit unsure in my own head if its a girl or a boy even though they have said its a girl ill go mental after my 20 week scan though i know i will !


----------



## carmyz

lol yeah the guy said its a girl and hes never been wrong i mean there were no pointy bits and with my boys i could see the penis and scrotum this time i saw 3 dots as he was seein the top view..yay to no dangly bits lol.


----------



## Ley

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## SIEGAL

rachael872211 said:


> 20 weeks today! Halfway
> 
> Clare, do you have blonde hair? lol. I feel like I am playing guess who.
> 
> When it came to picture time at the scan this baby did not want to play and turned away. So we have another blurred picture. I'll post it later.
> 
> Congrats Carmyz! Really happy for you.
> 
> My cat has just been sick, so i'm now going to nearly be sick to clean it up.:sick:

congrats on 20 weeks! I think I will celebrate when I am 20 wks, maybe go buy some cute pink baby clothes :blush:


----------



## rachael872211

Lol, thanks. I am going to buy some blue clothes today! It feels weird knowing I can do that. lol. x


----------



## juicylove

Congrats Everyone :):):):):):)

I cant wait to find out, seems so far away but hopefully it will fly :):)


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow, ive not been on here for a week and there was alot to catch up on.
Congrats on everyone finding out the sex :)

My bf came back from holiday on Tuesday which was nice although his first attempt to get home went wrong and the plane caught fire and had to do an emergency landing which had me worried for 6 hours whilst I couldnt get hold of him :( luckily it was just because he was on another flight... seeing him coming through the front door was the best feeling ever!!

Well I'm 18 weeks tomoro... this is my second baby and still no movements from him :( I've got a doppler and he has a strong heartbeat... im just being impatient I guess!!

I'm dealing with a very poorly 11mth old today.... dont you just hate it when your kids are ill and there is nothing you can do :( I just want to cuddle her all day and night... hopefully after her nap she would have cheered up a bit!!


----------



## winegums

heya im back from my scan. i feel bad to say im dissapointed but i am, i can't help it. the scan lasted ages as i am apparently too fat to see properly even though i'm a UK 14-16. I have an anterior placenta which is why i can never feel the baby. Oh and its a boy. so I need to get rid of the pink clothes i bought as i was too hopeful that it would be a girl. i'm sick of blue. everything is bloody blue.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Don't be disappointed winegums you've got a gorgeous baby boy on the way, boys r great fun. You can dress a boy up cute just as much as a girl. 14-16 is the average u.k size so Its not obese or anything so don't start crash dieting just yet.


----------



## amber20

I'm sorry to hear that it didn't turn out the way you wanted it too. But at least he is healthy! I know how hard it is to hear that. I have 4 boys and each time all i wanted was a girl!


----------



## rachael872211

Winegums, hopefully when you get used to it, you will feel better. x


----------



## rachael872211

Here are my pics from yesterday:


----------



## meg79

When you hold your baba in your arms, your heart will melt and you will forget all these feelings..... xx


----------



## Hannaaisha

Aww Rachael so cute, he looks big for 20 weeks!


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> heya im back from my scan. i feel bad to say im dissapointed but i am, i can't help it. the scan lasted ages as i am apparently too fat to see properly even though i'm a UK 14-16. I have an anterior placenta which is why i can never feel the baby. Oh and its a boy. so I need to get rid of the pink clothes i bought as i was too hopeful that it would be a girl. i'm sick of blue. everything is bloody blue.

big hugs Winegums :hugs: don't feel bad, you only make yourself feel worse :( I know just what you mean but I am finding that I am feeling better about number 3 girl today, hopefully you will feel better tomorrow as you warm to the idea. Either that or we could do a swap?!! (or swap the clothes as I had a couple of boys bits too!!)

I have an anterior placenta too, it's pants! And if the sonographer said that about your size she is just covering her incompetence, mine got through my blubber ok yesterday and I bet I'm bigger than you!!


----------



## lucky3

Rachael - he DOES look big, or mine looks small! will try to post my picture later, she's in a funny old position tho :lol:

and I have dark hair!!


----------



## winegums

thanks guys for not making me feel like an idiot lol!!

i can't stop thinking about it and i think its fates way of saying we cannot afford a girl at the moment lol. i know i'd go crazy buying stuff and we don't have the money but we have all our sons stuff still so we don't really need to buy much at all now.

i still feel dissapointed but i'm extatic that everything is ok, the sonographer just sat there in silence staring at the screen for ages looking puzzled and i started to get worried and then she said 'sorry just had to look at everything before i show you' phew!

i suppose it will be nice for my son to have a brother so close in age.

i told my mum. she said 'don't tell me its another boy' she wants me to have a girl more than i even do lol so that was hard. but after that she was just happy too and said she thinks its a good age gap etc etc

hopefully i'll start feeling more positive too, i think im dissapointed too because i felt sooo close to my son when i was feeling him all the time it was my favourite part of pregnancy and i think if i could feel this guy kick as much as my son did then it would probably be easier to bond with him

sorry im waffling on


----------



## rachael872211

Does he look big? EEk.....oh no I need to see other 20 week babies! I'll have a look at DD. lol. 

Clare, I have forgotten now :-( Hurry up with the scan pic so I can compare! lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Here is my daughter scan pic at 21 weeks: 



Here is this Baby at 20 weeks: 



What do you think? 

DD was 9lb6oz when born. 

Does the placenta vary much in size in pregnancies cos DD placenta seems huge compared to DS..........(it seems weird saying DS. lol)


----------



## winegums

hun he doesn't look big you can't tell by looking as they zoom in and out when scanning your baby looks fine :)

what were the measurements? my son is measuring small for 21 weeks his measurements are average for a 20 week baby xx

biparietal diameter - 48mm (low)
Head circumference - 175mm (quite low)
abdominal circumference - 153mm (slightly below average)
femur length - 34mm (slightly below average)

xx


----------



## winegums

here i found average measurements for 20weeks

BPD - 49mm
HC - 175mm
AC - 152mm
FL - 33mm


----------



## lucky3

Now that's worrying mine are:
Head circ 177
AC 153 and
FL 36

Now who's got the big baby?!! ha ha.

Who did your scan Rachael? I had Amy according to the sheet.


----------



## lucky3

Here is a picture of Baby 3 - she is lying on her front with her legs tucked under her - anything to be different?!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Here is my daughter scan pic at 21 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 117106
> 
> 
> Here is this Baby at 20 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 117105
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> DD was 9lb6oz when born.
> 
> Does the placenta vary much in size in pregnancies cos DD placenta seems huge compared to DS..........(it seems weird saying DS. lol)

that's funny - they are nearly in the same position!!


----------



## winegums

no hun your measurements seem really good! very average for 20weeks :D

average HC - 175mm / your HC - 177mm
average AC - 152mm / your HC - 153mm
average FL - 33mm / your FL - 36mm

xxx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> no hun your measurements seem really good! very average for 20weeks :D
> 
> average HC - 175mm / your HC - 177mm
> average AC - 152mm / your HC - 153mm
> average FL - 33mm / your FL - 36mm
> 
> xxx

Oh good - my 2 girls are quite petite, 7 lb 3 and 7 lb 6 when born, so a giant daughter would be a bit weird!! Not to mention painful at the birth!! Her femur length is right at the top on the chart tho, so perhaps she'll have long legs!!

Wish I could compare with my 2 girls but i haven't got copies of their notes :o(


----------



## Virginia

Had a dream I went to the 20 week scan and they said Brooklyn was a boy...all I could think was, OMG, for all the girl stuff I have....and for the room being completely painted...


----------



## rachael872211

Clare they are long legs! 

My babies a shortie. lol. 

HC 170
TCD 19.4 (whats that?)
AC 140
FL 30!!! 
HC/AC 1.21 (whats that?)

Also on the brain bit, what is Vp....mine was 7, and when comparing with my sis this morning hers was 4. x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh and Clare, I had Alex, she was really lovely. x


----------



## misznessa

Wow haven't been on here for a few days and I have so much to catch up on =] congrats to everyone that found out the gender of their bubs! especially carmyz!! Congrats on ur babygirl u must be super happy!! 2 boys and finally the lil princess yay!! I hope my next pregnancy we get the girl lol but as for now I'm lookin fwd to my lil boy can't wait to hold him! my son is more excited then me its so cute =]


----------



## carmyz

thanks yeah im so excited i cant wait to decorate her room..


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> Clare they are long legs!
> 
> My babies a shortie. lol.
> 
> HC 170
> TCD 19.4 (whats that?)
> AC 140
> FL 30!!!
> HC/AC 1.21 (whats that?)
> 
> Also on the brain bit, what is Vp....mine was 7, and when comparing with my sis this morning hers was 4. x

well the ac hc one is head - abdomon ratio. as when the baby is really little the head is half the size of the whole body!!! as it gets bigger it becomes more in proportion as the body grows so they are just checking they are the right sort of ratio for this time

tcd is transcerrebular diameter (not sure on spelling hun) which is a measurement of a part of the brain. i saw her do mine but wasnt noted on teh notes.

different trusts add different amounts of information thats all hun thats why you have extra ones lol! and if the sonographer didn't say anything about them then they are fine! xxx


----------



## Minnie_me

Hiya all

Just emerging from another delightful HG flare up - been in bed for most of the week feeling sorry for myself but this morning I feel a lot better and can eat again. :happydance: Long may it last. So what have I missed? Hope you're all doing OK. Some beautiful scan pics have been posted - how lush :baby:

Please can I be added to the front page - due date is 12 Feb and will hopefully find out if I am team blue or pink next Tuesday.

On the topic of the scans - how long do they generally last? I am so nervous and I know I will get all worked up and overanalyse every facial expression or comment by the sonographer. (Last time I saw my midwife she commented that my stomach felt lumpy and was I sure I only had one fibroid....worried myself to death til my mum pointed out that I was as scrawny as they come with my HG on my already slight stature and the lumpiness was almost certainly my baby :dohh: )

Thanks!


----------



## evewidow

aww great pics everyone and looks like your babies are all measuring fine . 

Winegums try not to be disappointed having boys close together in age is great they will get on well , there is 2 years 5 months between my boys and 90% of the time they play so nice together and are always cuddling etc they are super cute imo ofc ! 

here you go this is how cute 2 boys are together (please excuse the mess lol ) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=318432&l=6117b643d3&id=100000002073887

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=332776&l=de6f51e5e7&id=100000002073887 

perhaps i am biased lol !

went to asda today 25 % off jeans so got pairs of maternity jeans yay me no more hair bands holding my trousers shut lol


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Clare they are long legs!
> 
> My babies a shortie. lol.
> 
> HC 170
> TCD 19.4 (whats that?)
> AC 140
> FL 30!!!
> HC/AC 1.21 (whats that?)
> 
> Also on the brain bit, what is Vp....mine was 7, and when comparing with my sis this morning hers was 4. x

Hi rach!

My Vp was 7 too, but have no idea what it means!! When was your sister's scan? And what is she having?!!

My TCD was 20. i guess there is a certian error margin though and it is only mm after all :lol:


----------



## evewidow

ooh just tried on my maternity clothes , forgot what a relief it was to but on nice trousers ahhh comfy at last


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh just tried on my maternity clothes , forgot what a relief it was to but on nice trousers ahhh comfy at last

I am so impressed you have made it this far without, I think i made it to about 2 1/2 months :lol: my bump seems HUGE!!! perhaps it's those long legs!!

Your boys are gorgeous btw!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh just tried on my maternity clothes , forgot what a relief it was to but on nice trousers ahhh comfy at last
> 
> I am so impressed you have made it this far without, I think i made it to about 2 1/2 months :lol: my bump seems HUGE!!! perhaps it's those long legs!!
> 
> Your boys are gorgeous btw!!Click to expand...

hehe thanks

thought i better finally get some trousers as got a few things going on in the next week or 2 and need to be comfy , got my wedding anniversary this weekend ( 7 years omg how old does that make me feel ) got my birthday in 2 weeks and my moms so we got a meal then im off to new york so thought i would want to be comfy ...im sure hubby wont be as impressed when he sees the credit card bill esp as i been buying cute nappies as well ...oh dear hehe


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh just tried on my maternity clothes , forgot what a relief it was to but on nice trousers ahhh comfy at last
> 
> I am so impressed you have made it this far without, I think i made it to about 2 1/2 months :lol: my bump seems HUGE!!! perhaps it's those long legs!!
> 
> Your boys are gorgeous btw!!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe thanks
> 
> thought i better finally get some trousers as got a few things going on in the next week or 2 and need to be comfy , got my wedding anniversary this weekend ( 7 years omg how old does that make me feel ) got my birthday in 2 weeks and my moms so we got a meal then im off to new york so thought i would want to be comfy ...im sure hubby wont be as impressed when he sees the credit card bill esp as i been buying cute nappies as well ...oh dear heheClick to expand...

wow you sound so busy, have a fab time. i am so envious!!


----------



## mummymadness

hello girls wow big congrats to all on gender scans lots of blue bumps joining me i see so yayy for team blue lol .. sorry i havent been online with grandad and the cancer its been real difficult lots of tears etc so not much time for the internet .

How is every one ??, Anyone else got a real nice bump now i feel huge ?.

Looking forward to 20 week scan next thursday and to double check bubs is a boy xx


----------



## juicylove

Minnie_me said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Just emerging from another delightful HG flare up - been in bed for most of the week feeling sorry for myself but this morning I feel a lot better and can eat again. :happydance: Long may it last. So what have I missed? Hope you're all doing OK. Some beautiful scan pics have been posted - how lush :baby:
> 
> Please can I be added to the front page - due date is 12 Feb and will hopefully find out if I am team blue or pink next Tuesday.
> 
> On the topic of the scans - how long do they generally last? I am so nervous and I know I will get all worked up and overanalyse every facial expression or comment by the sonographer. (Last time I saw my midwife she commented that my stomach felt lumpy and was I sure I only had one fibroid....worried myself to death til my mum pointed out that I was as scrawny as they come with my HG on my already slight stature and the lumpiness was almost certainly my baby :dohh: )
> 
> Thanks!

Im also due 12th of Feb, but not finding out the gender till my 22week scan cant wait. Im also still suffering from morning sickness well its all day :(

Best of luck with your scan :):):):):):)


----------



## rachael872211

Hi Sally, and welcome. My 2nd scan lasted about 20 minutes. It felt a lot more through and you get to look and baby more  You see so much stuff, even the 4 little 4 chambers of the heart. 

Clare, my sisters scan was Wednesday too at 1620. I saw her as I went in. lol. She didnt find out the sex, but she thinks its a boy. She saw what she thought was his testes. I asked her if they were close together and she said yes. Would the ovaries be more far apart? 

I have a bump and I love it  

I'm super tired today. I have been sleeping really badly lately and waking up before my alarm which is depressing. 
My brother is getting married tomorrow and have been up the church most of today getting it ready. Now just for the big day! I'm really excited. I think i'll probably cry because I feel so emotional. x


----------



## Minnie_me

juicylove said:


> Im also due 12th of Feb, but not finding out the gender till my 22week scan cant wait. Im also still suffering from morning sickness well its all day :(
> 
> Best of luck with your scan :):):):):):)
> 
> Thanks for your reply Lovely. The sickness is rough isn't it! The number of times I have sobbed on the bathroom floor :blush: but they do say it gets better so i'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us to kick it into touch soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Minnie_me

rachael872211 said:


> Hi Sally, and welcome. My 2nd scan lasted about 20 minutes. It felt a lot more through and you get to look and baby more  You see so much stuff, even the 4 little 4 chambers of the heart.
> 
> Clare, my sisters scan was Wednesday too at 1620. I saw her as I went in. lol. She didnt find out the sex, but she thinks its a boy. She saw what she thought was his testes. I asked her if they were close together and she said yes. Would the ovaries be more far apart?
> 
> I have a bump and I love it
> 
> I'm super tired today. I have been sleeping really badly lately and waking up before my alarm which is depressing.
> My brother is getting married tomorrow and have been up the church most of today getting it ready. Now just for the big day! I'm really excited. I think i'll probably cry because I feel so emotional. x

Oh my, you are certainly one busy family! I really hope my scan is as magical as yours sounds. So far they have all been perfect - i've had 6 :blush:
Good luck with the wedding, hope it's a wonderful day xxx


----------



## winegums

my scan was over an hour and a half lol!!


----------



## evewidow

well ladies , i am off for the weekend away with my hubby and my kids looking forward to it, we are going to silverstone to see the renault races( go every year as its free lol ) and making a weekend of it as its our 7th wedding anniversary
hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## amber20

Happy anniversary!!! hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## winegums

im off too eve lol!

tomorrow i am going to the canary islands for a week with OH and our lil boy :D hehe super excited

i'll see you all in a week :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## evewidow

have a great time !!!!


----------



## Ley

Happy Anniversary Eve and have a great weekend.

Have a lovely holiday winegums x


----------



## mummy to be

oh hope everyone has a good time away this weekend. we are also away this weekend. But i have bought our laptop and net with us :) hehehehe we couldnt survive with out it lol.. SAD hey!!!!! 

I got to buy a new bed, mattress and a new camera today! Super excited about that!!!!! I am waiting for the battery to charge for the camera!!! Taking FOREVER!!!! lol... oh we also bought a navigation system as well hehehehe :) 

Off to the markets and to do some sight seeing tomorrow i cant wait :)


----------



## Minnie_me

Ooooh retail therapy, weekend away and holibobs. So many lucky ladies. Enjoy girls, have fun and stay safe xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies, how is everyone? whos scan is next then? mines on wednesday can't wait, would love it to be a boy, but would be happy with either sex :)
i go on holiday in 2 weeks aswell can't wait to take Paiyton on her first holiday shes going to love it :) hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Minnie_me

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies, how is everyone? whos scan is next then? mines on wednesday can't wait, would love it to be a boy, but would be happy with either sex :)

Mine is Tuesday afternoon, am feeling quite nervous but also excited about seeing my LO again and finding out gender - gut feeling is that I am team blue - no basis for this whatsoever! :haha:


----------



## amylou1992

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies, how is everyone? whos scan is next then? mines on wednesday can't wait, would love it to be a boy, but would be happy with either sex :)
> i go on holiday in 2 weeks aswell can't wait to take Paiyton on her first holiday shes going to love it :) hope everyone is well xx

mins mon mornin @ 8.40 am !! am gonna be a walkin zombie all way 2 hosp dnt normaly get up til gone 9 lol

hope every1 else's scans go well.

hopein 4 team blue but im thinking girl agen


----------



## mummymadness

Mines Thursday so im last in line next week i would guess ??.

Hope you 2 girls have a fab weekend away it sounds lovely :).

I have had the worst day known to man actually the worst week but today topped it all i went to cleethorpes in a sandwich shop and lost my purse had £200 in it :( all my credit cards and driving license i am gutted cancelled all my cards but cannot even take any money out till i get a new card because my photo id is in the form of driving license that was in the purse ..

Hope every ones well ?. xxx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Mines Thursday so im last in line next week i would guess ??.
> 
> Hope you 2 girls have a fab weekend away it sounds lovely :).
> 
> I have had the worst day known to man actually the worst week but today topped it all i went to cleethorpes in a sandwich shop and lost my purse had £200 in it :( all my credit cards and driving license i am gutted cancelled all my cards but cannot even take any money out till i get a new card because my photo id is in the form of driving license that was in the purse ..
> 
> Hope every ones well ?. xxx

oh that is awful and such a hassle. :hugs: hope you have a good scan though - at least something to look forward to :)


----------



## Minnie_me

Oh mummymadness, that sucks. Such a pain in the neck. :nope: Hope Thursday brings a smile back to your face :thumbup:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls i rang the police station again just to check nothing but am really looking forward to thursday i am sure bubs can put a smile on our faces :) ..


----------



## impatient1

Oh mummymadness, hope someone turns in your purse soon. I would be such a stress ball if I lost my purse.


----------



## misznessa

good morning ladiies how is everyone doing?? I see a lot of anatomy scans coming up YAY =] 

sorry about ur purse mummymadness hope they find it =\

my anatomy scan is tomorrow morning at 830am ahhh to early for me lol but I'm lookin forward to see bubs we finally have a name for him that hubby me and my son agreed on lol his first name is going to be Ayden =] can't wait to see him again soo excited!

good luck to all u ladies that have anatomy scans this coming week!!


----------



## Minnie_me

Finally got around to uploading my scan pics and with 2 days to go til I find out I was wondering if anyone could tell if there is a nub in this pic and if so what it might mean? Thanks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Zigzag 13+3 cropped.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## evewidow

hope everyone has had a good weekend , lots of scans this week - exciting stuff ! 

sorry minnie_me cant see a nub but gl for your scan 

mummymadness - sorry bout your purse , how aweful :(


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi girls,

Not been on for a while. Hope everyone is ok? My bump has definately got bigger this week!!! 

xx


----------



## carmyz

if wat im seein is the nub then id say boy...

i think im goin to have another scan in a couple of weeks just to make sure bubs is a girl i keep thinking that i ll be one of them ppl that got told wrong lol and its driving me nuts..i never felt like this with the boys so i think its got to do with the bloody net and that i can look up anything lol..


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo lots of scans this week i think every one in feb will know between now and the next 4 weeks, Yet i remember like yesterday when was all worried about how strong our BFPs were and if the amount of weeks on the digitals were right gosh its gone soooo quick this time round xxxxx


----------



## sahrene1978

ya for all the gender scans and healthy babies! I have my scan scheduled for the [email protected] and I am so excited!! 

Sahrene


----------



## rachael872211

Sally if what I am seeing is a nub, I am going to say boy. When is your scan? 

I have a question...sometimes when I take a really deep breath it feels like I move the baby cos I feel it right at the top of my uterus. Does anyone else feel this? x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey All :) Scan day for me today too! Booked in for 14.20 so only 3 hours to go! :) Good Luck to all those who've got them today too, and the rest of the week. I am finding out what team I'm on so will report back later...very excited but convinced there'll be some leg crossing going on! 
Oh and my bump has grown loads over the last week, I've had some pains too which I think must be growing pains...as long as all is ok in there today I'll be happy!


----------



## Minnie_me

Good luck hun. Hope LO reveals the legend :winkwink:
Rachael, scan is tomorrow afternoon :wacko: Really nervous.


----------



## SIEGAL

I am so excited. Today is the 1/2way point!!!! Now, I just wish I would feel baby move and I would be happy


----------



## rachael872211

wiiwidow I was the same! Convinced mine would have his legs crossed, but luckily he was obliging. 

Sally, I hope you can convince OH! My sis and her husband done it by tossing a coin.......... he won the toss but she still got her own way. lol. x


----------



## Minnie_me

No OH to convince in my case - just got to make sure baba doesn't cross his / her legs.:haha:


----------



## wiiwidow

It's a boy! Another blue bump to add to our February tribe of Lovebugs! :) Over the moon that all is well, and we now know what our little monkey is in there! Amazing to see him, he was arching his back and kicking about all over the place. Also saw him sucking his thumb (again) - you could actually see the sucking it was amazing!


----------



## Ley

Congratulations!! x


----------



## misznessa

congrats on team blue wiiwidow!!! yay more boys!!! lol 

i came back from my 20 week anatomy scan today and my baby wasnt behaving lol he didnt wanna turn so they got half done n im goin back in 2 weeks to finish the rest his heart rate was 153 and he weighs 12 oz now =] i was sooo happy he was kickin alot during the scan i dont think he liked the sonogram haha


----------



## Minnie_me

How lovely, huge congratulations on your little man :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

congrats on your blue bump :D


----------



## Ley

I'm jealous of all the blue bumps! lol


----------



## juicylove

Minnie_me said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also due 12th of Feb, but not finding out the gender till my 22week scan cant wait. Im also still suffering from morning sickness well its all day :(
> 
> Best of luck with your scan :):):):):):)
> 
> Thanks for your reply Lovely. The sickness is rough isn't it! The number of times I have sobbed on the bathroom floor :blush: but they do say it gets better so i'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us to kick it into touch soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Good luck tomor with your scan :):)Click to expand...


----------



## dd29

had my scan today and all went really well so relieved ooooow and were having a boy:happydance: so made up my other half cant stop grinning xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Ley, you arent finding out are you? The sex? 

Sally, sorry, I get so confused. lol. 

Wiiwidow congratulations! Thats such a detailed scan picture! 

Also dd29 congratulations on your boy. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies just wondering all of you that know the gender already, how are you carrying? all round? all up front? just curious i am carrying more all round this time, so i am wondering if it could actually be a boy thanks xx


----------



## dd29

hello well i think everyone is different with my daughter i carried v low and all round but with my son and this one who is a boy as well its high and all out front hope tis helps xxxx wen is ure scan are you gonna find out xxxxx


----------



## dd29

oooooow i just saw its on the 22nd so thats wed not to long and ure no has ure pregnancy been different to ure last u see with my daughter i had no sickness no cravings but with my son and this one i felt green all the time and i craved pickles and salty things xxxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ye on wednesday cant wait :) well i had more morning sickness with this pregnancy than i did with my daughter, and i am craving lots of strange things, whereas i only craved sweet stuff with my daughter, so hopefully i am cooking a baby boy :) i'll soon know xxx


----------



## dd29

oooow it sounds hopfull hun ill keep me fingers crossed for ya ure have to let us all know xxxxx


----------



## Ley

rachael872211 said:


> Ley, you arent finding out are you? The sex?
> 
> Sally, sorry, I get so confused. lol.
> 
> Wiiwidow congratulations! Thats such a detailed scan picture!
> 
> Also dd29 congratulations on your boy. x


haven't made up my mind yet, I don't think I will decide until I am in the room having the scan lol.


dd29 congrats on the boy x


----------



## carmyz

congrats to the blue bumps wow lots of boys lol.

i cant reallly comment on my bump cause iv still got left overs but when i lay down on my bk its a lil bump...its already at my belly button so it wont be long till i actually look pg..

got a big braxton hick last night it ll probably start gettin worse now that im gettin bigger lol but its not to bad..bubs is kick alot more now and its so good to feel her. stupid placenta!. i felt an outside kick the other day dp wasnt there so he missed out .

good luck to the ppl with upcoming scans xx


----------



## mamapoff

Hey all! Kind of new to this and pregnant for the first time! Just found out today that we too are having a boy, so another blue stork added to the list! lol! Very exciting!


----------



## wiiwidow

Hiya Congrats to dd29 on another boy :) 

As for how I'm carrying, I'm not totally sure but I'm all out front. I.e. from the side I look very pregnant but you can't tell from the back and the front just looks like a small bump! Does that explain it? Craving sweet things but totally gone off chocolate! Wierdo I know!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... 
Well we are back from our little holiday! We had a wonderful time :) 
It is great to be home as well. Nothing like coming home from time away and relaxing again! 

While we were away i had our hospital appointment and so we are all booked in there now. Scary! The midwife i saw at the hospital has put me forward 3 days. But hasnt changed my due date... it is odd... i am now apparently 20+2 weeks but due date still the same... i dont get it. From my calculations... my 1st day of last period of 2nd May 2010... So that puts me EDD 6/2/2011 but ultrasound put me EDD 8/2/2011... it is odd.. she did all my measurements and things and i am measuring the dates that she wants me at... so i am now already over half way! Due date now 6/2/2011.... odd.. i dont get how different doctors/midwives get different EDD... lol... Bizzar! Help anyone?? lol

I am going to change my ticker to the new date.. cause Midwive at hospital i saw yesterday says that i am measuring ahead anyways so she wants to work off those dates.... 
She also gave me an induction date as well.. If Dustin is not here by 22/2/2011 than i will be induced on that date.... they are very organised!!! I love it!!! :D 

How is everyone? 
Wow we must have ALOT od blue bumps this month!!! Should someone do a tally???


----------



## misznessa

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies...
> Well we are back from our little holiday! We had a wonderful time :)
> It is great to be home as well. Nothing like coming home from time away and relaxing again!
> 
> While we were away i had our hospital appointment and so we are all booked in there now. Scary! The midwife i saw at the hospital has put me forward 3 days. But hasnt changed my due date... it is odd... i am now apparently 20+2 weeks but due date still the same... i dont get it. From my calculations... my 1st day of last period of 2nd May 2010... So that puts me EDD 6/2/2011 but ultrasound put me EDD 8/2/2011... it is odd.. she did all my measurements and things and i am measuring the dates that she wants me at... so i am now already over half way! Due date now 6/2/2011.... odd.. i dont get how different doctors/midwives get different EDD... lol... Bizzar! Help anyone?? lol
> 
> I am going to change my ticker to the new date.. cause Midwive at hospital i saw yesterday says that i am measuring ahead anyways so she wants to work off those dates....
> She also gave me an induction date as well.. If Dustin is not here by 22/2/2011 than i will be induced on that date.... they are very organised!!! I love it!!! :D
> 
> How is everyone?
> Wow we must have ALOT od blue bumps this month!!! Should someone do a tally???

today at my anatomy scan i was 20 weeks 6 days but due date is the same lol so i understand where ur coming from...im confused as well but ehhh looks like my baby Ayden is happy in there so he can stay in there when hes ready to come out lol they told me he is 12oz now and all is well with him so thank god!


----------



## carmyz

Every u/s is goin to be different this week bubs might be measurin ahead then next time it ll be behind again thats why they go off a dating scan or the 12wk scan cause they can measure the baby properly.. i have no idea wat ur m/w is doin mummytobe lol cause iv never heard of them changing it by the way u measure..i measure 20cm at my appointment but she didnt change it its not always goin to be the same with that to..very weird


----------



## mummy to be

Yeah that is what i thought Carmyz.... but she changed it on the paperwork.... so i guess i will go with what she is saying... odd hey!!! 
I thought the same thing.. i usually measured bigger with layla as well and still went 14 days overdue lol... So who knows.... :)


----------



## wish2bmama

HI all! Just had my 20 week scan! He is a big boy! Already 13oz+! CRAZY! :)
 



Attached Files:







20weeks 1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## carmyz

glad all is well hun he looks cute


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, congrats to everyone that had their scans and gender scans!! I haven't been on since last week because of a family emergency (actually two that hit around the same time) this weekend, plus starting my new job today. Needless to say, I'm exhausted! But I finally got a bellaband to help hold up my jeans that are too small and can't be buttoned :) They work GREAT!! :) :)


----------



## mummy to be

Aww love that pic. It looks like he is a healthy happy little man! 
How is everyone? It is miserable weather here at the moment... GRRR dam rain!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Morning all. 

Going from the front page so far we have: - 

GIRLS: 6
BOYS: 12

There are lots of yellows! Plus so many blanks still waiting for scans! I'm sure it willl all change. lol. 

As for me, my bump this time around is all at the front. With my DD is was literally EVERYWHERE! lol. I like my bump this time. 

Is anyone else struggling to sleep atm? Last night I went to bed at 9 because I was so tired and woke up at 5.30. I used to be able to pack away more hours than that :-(


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Going from the front page so far we have: -
> 
> GIRLS: 6
> BOYS: 12
> 
> There are lots of yellows! Plus so many blanks still waiting for scans! I'm sure it willl all change. lol.
> 
> As for me, my bump this time around is all at the front. With my DD is was literally EVERYWHERE! lol. I like my bump this time.
> 
> Is anyone else struggling to sleep atm? Last night I went to bed at 9 because I was so tired and woke up at 5.30. I used to be able to pack away more hours than that :-(

i had the most awful nights sleep last night i am so tired now but dont for a second imagine my toddler will let me nap lol . 

3 people at school this morning looked at my tummy and went ooh where has that come from all of a sudden so i guess ive popped lol


----------



## sleepen

i am having problems sleeping as well. i also go tobed at about 9 because i am so tired. however i am waking up at 3am them again at 5am. then i get up for good at 6. sometimes when i get up at 5 i can fall back to sleep other times i just lay there till my alarm goes off. it stinks. could really use a solid night sleep. 

hope everyone is doing well. 

only 6 days till my scan


----------



## mummybids

hey all im due 12th feb. got 20 week scan in a week and cant wait x


----------



## evewidow

lots of scans cant wait to see pics and coloured storks , 2 weeks for mine :D 
i feel rough today , achey and tired :(


----------



## kns

evewidow we are only a week apart with scans everyone should know in a months time yay!!!!!!!!!!
i had a dream it was a girl
x


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> evewidow we are only a week apart with scans everyone should know in a months time yay!!!!!!!!!!
> i had a dream it was a girl
> x

are yo going to find out ? 

i already been told it was 80% a girl so cant wait to confirm it and go shopping lol 1


----------



## kns

yeah defo going find out.
we think its a girl and deep down i want a girl but wont nkow until 12th October 2010 @ 10:25
x


----------



## rachael872211

I'm sorry to hear i'm not the only one. Why is pregnancy disrupting sleep now? x


----------



## lucky3

I find I can't sleep either because I need the loo or becasue the pain in my arm from carpal tunnel wakes me..thgen I need the loo!! Apart from that I can sleep like a log. There's always something isn't there?!!


----------



## wiiwidow

God, glad I'm not the only one! Am shattered today, really really struggling! I'm waking probably about 3 or 4 times a night, (mostly to pee) went to bed at 10pm last night, only to wake up at 12, 3.30am, 5am then 6am and couldn't go back to sleep, before dropping off just before 7am and waking up again a few minutes later! :( So tired, I just can't concentrate on work. x


----------



## meg79

> I'm sorry to hear i'm not the only one. Why is pregnancy disrupting sleep now? x

Aparrently it's to do with our metabolism not slowing down at night as LO's metabolism is all over the shop and we have to support it. It's also why we feel warmer too! x

All these scans coming up, it's all very exciting lol. Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## rachael872211

Lucky I was supposed to be finding that yoga move to help carpel tunnel, but I tried and the app doesn't load when selecting with pregnancy ailment to do. So I'm pretty annoyed because it wasnt a cheapy app.:sulk:


----------



## juicylove

mummybids said:


> hey all im due 12th feb. got 20 week scan in a week and cant wait x

HELLO :)

Im the 12th of feb too, have 3 weeks to wait till i find out cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??, Wow look at all the blue bumps over the last few days welcome to team Blue ladies :),

Sorry to hear lots are not sleeping i know it can get hard .

As for bumps i am huge like really big but Sonographer at 16 weeks did warn us baby boy is going to be big and as for the way i am carrying i am carrying very very low down, I am sooo excited scan on Thursday only tomorrow to get out the way . xxx


----------



## misznessa

wish2bemama congrats on ur babyboy!!!


----------



## Minnie_me

Just wanted to share my news. Anomaly scan went really well, everything looked fine and I found out that I am team PINK:happydance: :pink: I am thrilled to bits. 

Hope everyone has had a good day....sorry this is a bit of a "me" post but the excitement of today has wiped me out and I need to put my feet up this evening. Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## misznessa

Minnie_me said:


> Just wanted to share my news. Anomaly scan went really well, everything looked fine and I found out that I am team PINK:happydance: :pink: I am thrilled to bits.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day....sorry this is a bit of a "me" post but the excitement of today has wiped me out and I need to put my feet up this evening. Love to you all :hugs:

AWWWW congratss on team pink!!


----------



## Virginia

Congrats on all the scans! How exciting!! Next we'll be counting down all the V-days! =)


----------



## evewidow

congrats minnie_me


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats minnie me....i can't wait for mine its at 11 in the morning :) really hoping for a boy but would be happy with either, there has been no boys born into my family for over 20 years!!!!!! so a boy would be a nice touch, but as long at baby is healthy that's all that matter :)
will update after my scan xx


----------



## carmyz

congrats minnie me on ur lil girl

good luck paiytons mum


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, Minnie me, and welcome to team pink!! :) :)

And good luck, Paiton's mummy! Can't wait to find out what you are having!

And to everyone having problems sleeping.. I am having the same problems. Although the trips to the bathroom are pretty regular, I wake up for no reason around 4 and have problems going back to sleep sometimes... :( Figures lol especially since I need to be up no later than 6 for work anyways... And trying to work with a special needs student all day on little-no sleep is NOT easy hahaha


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh yeah! And I kind of forgot (well.. not forgot, but keep forgetting to post my excitement)... YAY 20 WEEKS! lol Half way there! :) :) My little girl is SO active!! :) :) I keep looking back at my 11 week pic and comparing it to my pic now, and WOW is there a difference!! hahaha.....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg


----------



## rachael872211

I felt excited to get to 20 weeks, but then was like all that time to go again........even though it feels like its going quicker? Does that make sense? 2nd tri is flying by anyhow! 

Another pink bump! 

Good luck paitonsmummy - be interesting to find out what you are having. x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi All, Congrats Minnie me and good luck to Paiton's mummy! :)

Great bump pic 1sttimemom, I've just uploaded some to my journal last night (in signature, bottom of last page) but here's the latest, can't believe how much I've grown either! Though I think I had a lot more bloat at 11 weeks than you! Wow! :)
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.front.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0









20weeks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummybids

juicylove said:


> mummybids said:
> 
> 
> hey all im due 12th feb. got 20 week scan in a week and cant wait x
> 
> HELLO :)
> 
> Im the 12th of feb too, have 3 weeks to wait till i find out cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hey :) 3 weeks i thought i had to wait long as alot of people have there scans on 18 weeks.. do u think u no if boy or girl? x


----------



## Ley

1sttimemom08 said:


> Oh yeah! And I kind of forgot (well.. not forgot, but keep forgetting to post my excitement)... YAY 20 WEEKS! lol Half way there! :) :) My little girl is SO active!! :) :) I keep looking back at my 11 week pic and comparing it to my pic now, and WOW is there a difference!! hahaha.....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg

you have the cutest bump I have ever seen! So petite but so perfectly round!.


----------



## mummybids

Minnie_me said:


> Just wanted to share my news. Anomaly scan went really well, everything looked fine and I found out that I am team PINK:happydance: :pink: I am thrilled to bits.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day....sorry this is a bit of a "me" post but the excitement of today has wiped me out and I need to put my feet up this evening. Love to you all :hugs:

congratz hun on team pink x


----------



## Ley

I will take a bump pic once I am dressed. I don't do bare bump shots though as I have a road map on my tummy from my girls.


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I will take a bump pic once I am dressed. I don't do bare bump shots though as I have a road map on my tummy from my girls.

i hear you on that one !!


----------



## Ley

here we go, dd1 wanted to kiss the baby in the picture lol

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/pregnancy%20pics/DSCF0531.jpg


----------



## carmyz

aww cute bump pics i dont have a proper one yet so i ll just wait lol..


----------



## evewidow

cute pic ley :)


----------



## rachael872211

Oh Ley thats such a sweet pic  I'm with you on the road map stomach! lol. 

Here is my latest bump picture:


----------



## Minnie_me

Fabulous bumps ladies and Ley, that is an adorable piccie. Nobody has taken a photo of my bump yet...perhaps I will get my dad to do it later....apologies in advance for the hairiness - so much for that old wives tale anyway :wacko:

For the time being I will share a pic of my little lady - they're not very clear and I can't work out how to crop them on my parents' PC so will have to wait til I am at home to upload an updated avatar. I like this one as she has her mouth open.
 



Attached Files:







P1010914.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## evewidow

Aww cute pic and nice bumps :) 

i think my little bean is on a nerve today as i keep getting rubbish pains shoot in my back and cant get comfy 

got DS1's swimming lesson in an hour , really cba to move but gotta be done , on the plus side i booked his birthday party today , no way im doing my own party when im the size of a house in december , let someone else have the mess this time i say !


----------



## sleepen

ladies congrats on all the scans.

is anyone else having a problem gaining weight? when i went to my July appointment i had gained about 2 1/2lbs that month. however when i went for my august appointment i had lost that 2 1/2lbs. and when i went in last night i had not gained any more weight. now mind you i am not a small girl to begin with. i usually wear anywhere from an 18-20 us size. and i am eating. not that i am hungry all that much, but i am forcing myself to eat at least 3 small meals a day. just a little confused by my lack of weight gain, and lack of appitite(sp). any one else dealing with this


----------



## amber20

I am also struggling with this. Since i have been pregnant I have only gained 3 1/2 pounds. my nurse said as long as i'm eating properly everthing should be ok. With all 4 of my boys I had gained almost 15 pounds by 20 weeks.


----------



## mummymadness

I have gained no weight i weigh exactly same as when i was pre pregnancy mw aint worried at all and i look HUgeeeeee i dearnt put a pic up i am so big its actually getting heavy to carry around lol.

Congrats on team pink Minnie hun pic is very cute :),

Sooooo excited for scan tomorrow lets hope bubs stays blue otherwise were in trouble lol what can i do to pass time till 1pm tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## juicylove

mummybids said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummybids said:
> 
> 
> hey all im due 12th feb. got 20 week scan in a week and cant wait x
> 
> HELLO :)
> 
> Im the 12th of feb too, have 3 weeks to wait till i find out cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :) 3 weeks i thought i had to wait long as alot of people have there scans on 18 weeks.. do u think u no if boy or girl? xClick to expand...

HI Cause im getting a gender scan nurse said to book in at 22 weeks so to get sex nearly 100% :happydance::happydance:
No i dont have any idea one min i think girl next im thinkng a boy, this is my 3rd i have a girl and boy which their two pregnancys were the same but this one is so different m/s mirgrains hormones racing etc :wacko:
what do u think your having??:baby:


----------



## juicylove

Good luck wth scan mummymaddness :):)


----------



## misznessa

omgg the bumpiees!! yay!! awww u ladies have the cutest bumps! i wanna post mine tooo lol dont laugh plz...lol and talking about weight...i cant stop gaining =( i gained 5 lbs in 4 weeks i need to slow down what workouts can i do? i dont eat salads everyday maybe i should start...

*THIS WAS 11 WEEKS*
https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/11weeks-1.jpg

*THIS IS NOW...time to take off my belly ring soon lol*
https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/now-1.jpg


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies well.......im on team :blue: im sooooo happy, and cant believe it but he is defo a boy, as you can see from the pic!!! :cloud9: my mum was crying her eyes at out the scan was lovely, and my dad is over the moon!! here are a few pics of my gorgeous mini man :)


----------



## misznessa

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies well.......im on team :blue: im sooooo happy, and cant believe it but he is defo a boy, as you can see from the pic!!! :cloud9: my mum was crying her eyes at out the scan was lovely, and my dad is over the moon!! here are a few pics of my gorgeous mini man :)

YAYYY congrats on team blue!!! now u have the pair! lucky U!! :happydance: bubs loook beautifuL!!


----------



## evewidow

hehe no mistaking those bits paiytonsmummy congrats 

good luck for scans tomo people x


----------



## carmyz

congrats paiytons mum how exciting for u :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

misznessa said:


> omgg the bumpiees!! yay!! awww u ladies have the cutest bumps! i wanna post mine tooo lol dont laugh plz...lol and talking about weight...i cant stop gaining =( i gained 5 lbs in 4 weeks i need to slow down what workouts can i do? i dont eat salads everyday maybe i should start...
> 
> *THIS WAS 11 WEEKS*
> https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/11weeks-1.jpg
> 
> *THIS IS NOW...time to take off my belly ring soon lol*
> https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/now-1.jpg


Hi hun,
I've gained only 4 lbs. so far.
I walk my dog everyday and will occasionally walk a few miles on the treadmill.
That's it.
My OB made me quit running :cry:
So walking is a good alternative.

The biggest thing is to not go too overboard on food!


----------



## rachael872211

Paitonsmummy - your family must be shocked for producing the first boy in years! Congratulations on your little boy hun. x

Well I was talking to my mum earlier, sneezed and proper wet myself..........dribbling down my leg. lol. 

Also me and OH think we have agreed on a name. It actually feels amazing we have a name we have both agreed on. x


----------



## rachael872211

and OMG I just felt a high movement!!!!! My placenta is anterior and this is the first kick or punch which has not been in my pelvis  xx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies :) 
Hope your all well. Love love love your bumpies!!! I feel MASSIVE!!!!! 
I will post some pics now :) 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/204weekbump004.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/204weekbump008.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/204weekbump009.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ley said:


> here we go, dd1 wanted to kiss the baby in the picture lol
> 
> https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/pregnancy%20pics/DSCF0531.jpg

That is so cute! :) Nice bump!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ley said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! And I kind of forgot (well.. not forgot, but keep forgetting to post my excitement)... YAY 20 WEEKS! lol Half way there! :) :) My little girl is SO active!! :) :) I keep looking back at my 11 week pic and comparing it to my pic now, and WOW is there a difference!! hahaha.....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg
> 
> you have the cutest bump I have ever seen! So petite but so perfectly round!.Click to expand...

Heehee Thank you! :) It's nice, finally getting the "how far along?" questions from random strangers... hahaha rather than just FEELING pregnant and not having any questions or anything :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Cute bumps, ladies!! And Miznessa, I talked to the piercer at my cousin's shop, and he says if you get one of those flexible bars (basically it's like plastic, almost...) then you can keep them in :) 
I used to have mine pierced, but took it out years ago.. Now the scars are both above the belly button, and I just know that in a matter of a couple weeks, my belly button will be popped out lol

With the weight gain, I've gained over 10 lbs so far, whereas a friend of mine that is 2 weeks ahead has only gained 5 or so. Her dr. said that some women, esp. heavier women, will not gain as much because they will be losing some of their weight, while gaining the baby's weight. 
My dr. said I'm right on target for weight gain. My last appointment, I had gained 4.5 lbs in 4 weeks, and none of it seems to be "fatty".. The rest of my body is staying the same size, and my stomach is pretty hard and solid now :) :)

And YAY for feeling kicks up higher!! lol I felt that the other day, and wasn't positive at first if I felt it.. When she kept going, I knew that was it. But YAY for you, since you hadn't felt much before!!! :) :) :)


----------



## rachael872211

Oh man I am so angry with bank! Me and OH have opened a joint bank account and I cant speak to them about my joint bank account without OH authorization.........what about me???? My name is on it too!! :-( x


----------



## impatient1

Well I had my second ultrasound yesterday and it looks like we are on team :pink: (please add to the front page). Have another ultrasound in December to see if my placenta has moved up yet, so will also get to verify the sex then.


----------



## juicylove

Congrats on Team Pink Impatient1 :):)


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats on team pink! 

Does anyone else have a problem with there profile page where it says what u have posted on? Mine hasnt updated since yesterday. x


----------



## juicylove

rachael872211 said:


> Congrats on team pink!
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with there profile page where it says what u have posted on? Mine hasnt updated since yesterday. x

Yea me 2 :wacko:


----------



## dd29

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies well.......im on team :blue: im sooooo happy, and cant believe it but he is defo a boy, as you can see from the pic!!! :cloud9: my mum was crying her eyes at out the scan was lovely, and my dad is over the moon!! here are a few pics of my gorgeous mini man :)
> 
> View attachment 118885
> 
> 
> View attachment 118887

hello congrats on the boy hun really glad ure getting wat u wanted ure scan photo is well clear. bet ure little girl will love having a baby brother. xxxxx


----------



## dd29

hi everyone is anyone else finding it really hard to get off to sleep and then when u finaly do fall asleep u keep waking up its driving me totaly crzy i was just wondering if anyone had any tips on drifting off and staying that way ive tried hot milky drinks and reading but nothing works thanks girls xxxxx


----------



## dd29

1sttimemom08 said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! And I kind of forgot (well.. not forgot, but keep forgetting to post my excitement)... YAY 20 WEEKS! lol Half way there! :) :) My little girl is SO active!! :) :) I keep looking back at my 11 week pic and comparing it to my pic now, and WOW is there a difference!! hahaha.....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg
> 
> you have the cutest bump I have ever seen! So petite but so perfectly round!.Click to expand...
> 
> Heehee Thank you! :) It's nice, finally getting the "how far along?" questions from random strangers... hahaha rather than just FEELING pregnant and not having any questions or anything :)Click to expand...

wow loving ure cool tatoo hun x


----------



## rachael872211

dd29 said:


> hi everyone is anyone else finding it really hard to get off to sleep and then when u finaly do fall asleep u keep waking up its driving me totaly crzy i was just wondering if anyone had any tips on drifting off and staying that way ive tried hot milky drinks and reading but nothing works thanks girls xxxxx

Yep yep yep!! I don't have trouble falling asleep but I toss and turn all the time and i'm just knackered again in the day. 

Sorry I don't know what advice to offer you, but I know how you feel. There are other ladies on here who are going through the same. x


----------



## dd29

its just so anoying my legs keep geting all restless to its like u just cant relax them like u i toss turn all night long an wen i finaly do drop off its time to get up and i just feel so zombiefied all day but i wud try and catch up on my sleep in the day if i cud but no matter how hard i try i just cant drop off they shud make some sort of drink that sends u to sleep and makes u feel really drowzy but without causing any harm to baby or mother lol xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah i'm exactly the same. Just really restless. 

I have thought of something! I work nights and when coming off nights I struggle to fall asleep, so I brought some apps on my iphone which are basically nature sounds. I went crazy and brought everyone. My OH hates them, but they send me to sleep. Obviously you can get CD's with nature sounds for sleeping. They really helped me. x


----------



## sailor_venus

had my scan today. team pink!! hurray! my due date was also moved to the 3rd. she was so active. it was all so very cute.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies scan went sooo well he was a little stubborn to start but then flipped right got a face pic where u can see everything were over the moon :) congrats on all the bumps growing ladies and to all who also found gender out lots of people now know its gone so quick, Hope every ones well ??.

Anyway heres my little man https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/Picture007.jpg


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning everyone. How are you all... We got our new mattress yesterday and my gosh it is wonderful! I am loving it! Just gotta wait till our new bed frame arrives next wednesday! I cant wait to see it all together... 

I am sorry for those of you who are not sleeping very well. I was like that with Layla. I think this time around i havent really noticed it cause i am tired anyways from running around after her this time... 

Wow we are getting a few more Team PINK now :) Awwwww 

How much stuff has everyone bought for their bundles??? I havent bought that much but my sister-in-law is having a field day down at the car boot sales and the marketsd buying away for us. Our boy is the 1st for both sides of the family :) So everyone is going blue crazy i think :) Which is fine by me :) only cause no one is buying brand new.. they are all buying 2nd hand which is excellent :) I wish we had more car boot sales and garage sales and things up here :(


----------



## evewidow

aww congrats everyone 

mummytobe - i havent gone mad yet ... i have bought 6 vests 4 sleepsuits 2 outfits a seat for the bath and 7 nappies


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Glad everyone is progressing so well. I have bought nothing for baby as of yet but DH surprised me and bought the crib and changing table. It was delivered to the house yesterday!:happydance::happydance: I love surprises, especially from my husband!:cloud9:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

dd29 said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! And I kind of forgot (well.. not forgot, but keep forgetting to post my excitement)... YAY 20 WEEKS! lol Half way there! :) :) My little girl is SO active!! :) :) I keep looking back at my 11 week pic and comparing it to my pic now, and WOW is there a difference!! hahaha.....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg
> 
> you have the cutest bump I have ever seen! So petite but so perfectly round!.Click to expand...
> 
> Heehee Thank you! :) It's nice, finally getting the "how far along?" questions from random strangers... hahaha rather than just FEELING pregnant and not having any questions or anything :)Click to expand...
> 
> wow loving ure cool tatoo hun xClick to expand...

Thank you :) It's a tribute to my dad's sobriety from alcohol.. It will be interesting to see how much they stretch haha


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I haven't gone crazy with buying yet.. I have only bought 2 Beatles onesies, and a toy. But a friend of mine gave me a bath, and another friend gave me a tummy time play mat, a floor play area thing (I have no idea what its called), 2 outfits, a bottle warmer, and random toys and such.. lol :)


UGH... Last night I had FINALLY gotten to sleep, and got a call at 1:30 in the morning. I ignored it since the number didn't show up on my phone (they restricted it).. A few minutes later I got a voicemail. Turns out it was my ex's girlfriend, drunk, calling to yell at me for "ruining his life"... uugghhhhhh..... It was so irritating, and kept me up for an hour... 
At this point, I've decided that he's going down.. under the bus... I'm contacting a lawyer asap to start making payments so I can get full custody as soon as Zealia is born... I couldn't believe how immature and ridiculous that was, I hadn't even talked to him in a few weeks, and hadn't talked to her in MONTHS... 
Sorry.. Just had to rant. I'm exhausted enough following a 6th grade special needs kid around all day and trying to help him improve. I'm so irritated that for the first time in weeks I had finally been close to a full night's sleep when she did that.. :(


----------



## rachael872211

1sttimemom08 I'm sorry to hear that. Its rubbish when stuff like that happens. 

I'm not with my DD father and when I was pregnant and she was small it was awful. Constantly fighting and his mum threatening to take her away. I was so scared. Thankfully we all get on fine now........9 years on :-S

Well its my payday today and i'm buying!! I have brought a breast pump, a blanket off ebay and some sleepsuits off ebay and varoius little cltohes off Asda website. x


----------



## evewidow

hope you kept the voicemail 1sttimemom08 for evidence or whatever ... i have no idea about these sorts of things but it might help ? 

well im trying to be motivated today , i need to list on here and ebay all my little boys stuff as it seems i dont need boys things this time round and hopefully raise a few pennies to buy some girly clothes . 

i also need to give the house a quick once over as hubby is back today (yay ) dont wanna look like i have sat on my arse all week - which is exactly what ive done tbh ! 

my son has a birthday party tomo so i need to get a card and wrap the prezzie and i need to food shop ...really dont have time for bnb today but you know us pregnant women need to put our feet up with a cuppa every so often lol 

hope everyone is ok - any scans today for anyone ?


----------



## Ley

I know the feeling hun, It's my daughters 4th birthday tomorrow and I have so much stuff to get sorted for her party that I really don't have time for here today.

Thing is, I was advised to stay on bed rest yesterday due to more bleeding but it's just not going to be possible...


----------



## MummyJen

Hiya, joining this a bit later as I haven't seen it before :blush: My name is Jenna and my husband, Nick and I are expecting our first baby on the 20th Feb. There are quite a lot of us for Feb and I see the 20th is the one day which has only 2 people under it! We are currently on team yellow and have decided that we want to stay this way. I am so excited I have been literally bouncing off the walls!


----------



## evewidow

welcome to lovebugs mummyjen :) 

Ley - get hubby to do it all write him a list then go put your feet up.


----------



## Minnie_me

Welcome mummyjen :flower:

Am briefly at my own house so able to post a pic of my bump - better late than never. I look horrendous which I will claim to be a result of my hyperemesis rather than the fact that I was being a slob :haha: This is 19+4...I reckon I have an average sized bump looking at the various other bump pics. :shrug:

Ley - no overdoing things...:nope:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 19+4.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## misznessa

congrats to all the gender scans!! sorry i havent been on so much, with work 40 hrs a week and going to school its driving me nuts!

my poor son has an ear ear infection i let him stay home today from school and am taking him to his doctor right after i get off work...new york city has the stupidest weather i swear its like 90 degrees out today and last week it was freezing uuugghh no wonder my poor baby is sick =(

as for bubs we havent bought anything yet we are gonna get the crib in december and wait to buy stuff after the babyshower...cuz for my first sons babyshower i had so many things that i didnt really need to buy nothing for him lol so hoping this time around it will be the same! =]


----------



## momsosick

Hi Ladies! :howdy:Sorry this is so far back in the post, just found out about it! My name is Heather. My husband and I are expecting our first! :happydance: She will join us somewhere around Feb 7, 2011! We can't wait! Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> congrats to all the gender scans!! sorry i havent been on so much, with work 40 hrs a week and going to school its driving me nuts!
> 
> my poor son has an ear ear infection i let him stay home today from school and am taking him to his doctor right after i get off work...new york city has the stupidest weather i swear its like 90 degrees out today and last week it was freezing uuugghh no wonder my poor baby is sick =(
> 
> as for bubs we havent bought anything yet we are gonna get the crib in december and wait to buy stuff after the babyshower...cuz for my first sons babyshower i had so many things that i didnt really need to buy nothing for him lol so hoping this time around it will be the same! =]

sorry about your sons ear , ear infections are painful . 

on a slight side note to the thread ... what is the general weather like in nyc in october ? i go in 2 weeks and have no idea if to pack warm stuff or summery stuff lol though by the sounds of things could be either !


----------



## sleepen

the nyc area the weather in october can be anything. it depends on if we get what they call an indian summer. i would pack pants, and tee-shirts, and some sweat shirts, for when it is chilly. it was like 70 on monday and today it is closer to 90. this time is very hard to dress for. the mornings can be quite chilly, but it could get quite warm by the end of the day. good luck with your trip.

i have my scan on monday, and now for some reason i am extremly nervous about it. not sure why just really worrying (with no specific worry to mention) about everything.


----------



## rachael872211

Welcome to the new ladies, and congratulations. 

I took DD to a sleepover tonight and I cried when driving home. She looked so scared when I left her, and she is normally not. I felt so bad :-( x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies. I know, it was SO frustrating.. But I kept the voice mail just in case. I keep record of every phone call or text I get from him or any of his friends/girlfriend. I am just in awe at how immature they can be, and they're all at least 3 years older than I am... Insane... :(


----------



## misznessa

well I can agree with sleepen nyc weather is annoying me this year I been living in nyc all my life and this year summer was the worse currently the weather is in the 70s to 80s but for some reason today it went up to 90 next weeks weather also in the 70s with a chance of rain on tuesday


----------



## Marlarky

NYC and Chicago are 2 cities that are able to have all 4 seasons in one day!!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies anyone have anything special to do this weekend ??, We are on a B&Q trip i have decided we are re docorating my whole house much to OH annoyance lol xxx


----------



## Minnie_me

mummymadness said:


> Morning Ladies anyone have anything special to do this weekend ??, We are on a B&Q trip i have decided we are re docorating my whole house much to OH annoyance lol xxx

:haha: Way to brighten up OH's weekend :haha: 

I am still icky (same old boring moan) so am having yet another quiet day. My mum and sister were complete stars this morning though - they went off to the Next sale and came back with a big bag of clothes for my baby girl - next best thing to being able to shop myself. She is going to look so pretty :cloud9:

And today marks my half way point :happydance: - am truly grateful for every day that we make it through :flower:


----------



## mummybids

hey all im due 12th feb can you add me to list plz xx


----------



## Ley

Hi all, it's my daughters 4th birthday today so haven't got time to update the page today but welcome to all the new people. I will update the list tomorrow when it's not so hectic here.


----------



## evewidow

Hope your daughter has a great day Ley. 

lol for decorating mummymadness bet your hubby loves you today lol 

congrats on halfway minnie_me


----------



## impatient1

Hope your daughter has a fabulous birthday today Ley!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Good morning (well.. here anyways)!! :) 
It's funny.. I've realized that I can't sleep past 8am any more, and couldn't figure out why. Until today. I think it's because I usually have breakfast between 6:30 and 7. When 8 rolls around and I still haven't eaten, little Zealia starts kicking like crazy and it actually wakes me up! haha It's great feeling her so active and on a 'schedule' now though :) 
Other than that, today I have to go to a friend's daughter's 1st birthday party :) It's a princess themed pool party (afterall, it's still over 100 f here). At first I was a little skeptical about wearing a swimsuit. But I realized that everyone that's going to be there are either pregnant, have been pregnant, or the guys are with girls that have had kids/are pregnant.. So I'm on board to swim again (afterall, it takes all the weight off my back and feels GREAT!!). :)

Hope everyone else's day is great! :)


----------



## Ley

Thank you everyone, She had a lovely day and has been spoilt rotten!

Now we are all dead beat and just having a relaxing evening. x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww glad she had a good day hun, Hubby was very impressed by me ummming and arrring over diferent papers for the walls and trying to explain that Porcalin Cream and Faded Gold are not the same colour Pffttt what do men know lol xxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all how is everyone? im off on holiday a week on monday can't wait to get away :)
whos scans are next? and has any one booked a 4d scan? xx


----------



## evewidow

off anywhere nice paiytonsmummy ?

a week monday till my scan i feel like im on the countdown now

lol @mummymadness men dont have a clue do they bless em


----------



## rachael872211

Hi All, 

I can't wait to get OH decorating. 

My weekend has been pretty boring as I have been working.........how many weeks is left till Christmas? Cos thats how long I have to go before I go on Maternity leave....wooooooooooo. 

Me and OH have agreed on a name. We like Lennie. x


----------



## Ley

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey all how is everyone? im off on holiday a week on monday can't wait to get away :)
> whos scans are next? and has any one booked a 4d scan? xx

have a nice holiday hun. My scan is on tuesday at 9am x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

How exciting, Ley!

And yes, have a nice holiday! :)


I have to wait until 32-34 weeks for my next ultrasound, and that one will be 3D-4D :) :) My doctor says he does them for free for his patients, and will even save them on a DVD for me as well as print them out :) I'm excited for that...

Other than that, heartburn is, once again, returning (it really is every 2 weeks now!), and my little girl is kicking up a storm (especially when I'm late on eating).. I actually felt her kick towards my back today! She hit a nerve when she did it, so I ended up with pain shooting up my spine into my throat... No fun :(


----------



## evewidow

Morning everyone , i also am getting mild heartburn but so far its bearable i suffered quite bad with my other 2 kids from about 30 weeks so hopefully i got another 10 weeks or so before i need to live off gaviscon. 
We are off to a birthday party this morning my eldest son's friend from school so he is all dressed up in his shirt and i had to spike his hair for him bless hes a cutey
cant wait to see all these scans for next week ladies . 
Ley have you decided if you are gonna find out the sex ?


----------



## Ley

not yet, I probably won't decide until I'm having the scan done and then if I want to know I will ask at the end....

I've been awake since 3am and hubby is sick in bed so no nap for me :(


Does anyone know when they are changing the sure start maternity grant to first baby only?
I know the HIP grant is ending on Jan 1st but I can't find anything about when the ss grant is changing over.


----------



## winegums

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone just to let you know im back from hols :D hope everyone is well xxxxxxx


----------



## evewidow

welcome back winegums , hope you had a great time


----------



## dd29

i just love babyandbump everyone on here is so freindly and helpfull. just wanted to wish everyone congrats on finding out the gender so many of u r due the same day as me its so cool. also welcome to those who have just joined the feb love bugs xxxxxx


----------



## Virginia

Weird, I just had a bout of first tri morning sickness! Bacon hasn't nauseated me since before 13 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## dd29

ooow i still get that every now and again hun ive even ben getting the odd bouts of tiredness like i did in the first tri. strange. xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

I still get bouts of sickness sometimes. Its mostly when I open the fridge in the morning and the smells hit me. x


----------



## sleepen

good morning ladies. i am getting ready to go to my scan. will update when i get back.


----------



## lucky3

sleepen said:


> good morning ladies. i am getting ready to go to my scan. will update when i get back.

good luck - looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## kns

good luck sleepen
x


----------



## Ley

good luck sleepen.

mine is tomorrow morning, can't wait!


----------



## rachael872211

Good luck sleepen!


----------



## sleepen

ok so i am back. and i am on team blue. yay!! now i will have one of each. i have to go back in 3 weeks for another one bubs did not want to cooperate with alot of the shots and measurements needed. the only shot he was willing to give freely was the potty shot. he would not show his face. or staighten out so they could see his heart. they got the hands, feet, kidneys, spine, and top of head. so hopefully he will be more willing to cooperate next time around. got 2 photos not very good, and only of the potty shot


----------



## amber20

congrats for the blue bump!


----------



## lucky3

sleepen said:


> ok so i am back. and i am on team blue. yay!! now i will have one of each. i have to go back in 3 weeks for another one bubs did not want to cooperate with alot of the shots and measurements needed. the only shot he was willing to give freely was the potty shot. he would not show his face. or staighten out so they could see his heart. they got the hands, feet, kidneys, spine, and top of head. so hopefully he will be more willing to cooperate next time around. got 2 photos not very good, and only of the potty shot

Congratulations on team blue and what a monkey you have!! My first 2 were like that but at least you get to see him again in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## evewidow

congrats on team blue sleepen , typical man you got there then - awkward lol ! 

how is everyone today ?


----------



## misznessa

goood afternoon ladiies! hope everyones weekend was great!! 

congrats on team blue sleepen!! =]

so on my way to work this morning i got all dizzy and started to see everything blurry i was prayin i wouldnt faint n thank god i didnt it got all better as soon as i stood up and got off the train...hhmm i dunno maybe i was sitting to long? n the weather is dreadfull today in NYC its gonna rain all week as i hear...sorry im complaining to much, lately i been very grumpy moody n lazy i cant wait till maternity leave lol uughh


----------



## Ley

Congratulations Sleepen!!

I'm getting excited for my scan now, I think I will try and find out the sex lol


----------



## misznessa

Ley said:


> Congratulations Sleepen!!
> 
> I'm getting excited for my scan now, I think I will try and find out the sex lol

YAY!!! i think u should and treat urself :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Evening all, 

Me and OH went to show DD around the house we were going to move into. Its really exciting :-D 

Congratulation Sleepen, another boy 

Ley, I'm so excited to hear that!!!! I look forward to tomorrow. 

Misznessa are you able to check your blood pressure? It sounds like blood pressure to me.


----------



## misznessa

well im a nurse so right now at my shift theres no one but myself and the doctor comes in at 2pm so ill ask her to check...i tried myself but couldnt get a right reading since we have the manual pressure machines that you have to read with a sethoscope here...im drinkin coffee it helped a bit =/


----------



## mummymadness

Hey ladies how are we all ??, Sleepen big congrats and welcome to team Blue :) sooo many boys this month ..

Welcome home Wine hope holiday was great ?.

Good luck for finding out tomorrow Ley :) .

Conservatory now all painted mint green just front room and other bits to do now, Oooo and totally off topic i loveeeed x factor this weekend :) xxxx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Hey ladies how are we all ??,
> 
> Conservatory now all painted mint green just front room and other bits to do now, Oooo and totally off topic i loveeeed x factor this weekend :) xxxx

me too, especially Matt Cardle, I thought he was great ;o) !!!


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> goood afternoon ladiies! hope everyones weekend was great!!
> 
> congrats on team blue sleepen!! =]
> 
> so on my way to work this morning i got all dizzy and started to see everything blurry i was prayin i wouldnt faint n thank god i didnt it got all better as soon as i stood up and got off the train...hhmm i dunno maybe i was sitting to long? n the weather is dreadfull today in NYC its gonna rain all week as i hear...sorry im complaining to much, lately i been very grumpy moody n lazy i cant wait till maternity leave lol uughh

I hope your feeling better; it may not be anything to worry about b/c I have fainted on the subway too, before I was pregnant. it's eitehr so hot in the summer you wanna die or in the winter, I am so full of layers b/c I walked alot outside that I would overheat despite the cold while squished in the heated subway car. Try taking the bus ???


----------



## sleepen

ley good luck for ur scan.

misznessa, i hope u feel better and that ur bp is ok. by the way think the rain is only today & tommarow. so atleast it is not all week


----------



## juicylove

Good Luck tomor Ley :):):):)

Congrats on team blue Sleepen :):)


----------



## misznessa

thanx ladiies...blood pressure was normal btw..and i dunno the subway train was nice and comfy the AC was on so i wasnt hot eehh who knows all i know is i kept yawning every 5 seconds then started seeing everything blurry im fine now thanx...

siegal my job is an hour and half away taking the train so if i take a bus it will take me 3 hrs to get here lol so i take the train, its only mondays i have to travel to work cuz tues-fri i work 10 mins away from my house so its easier to get to work...its a private doctors office basically all oncology pts i work with


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> thanx ladiies...blood pressure was normal btw..and i dunno the subway train was nice and comfy the AC was on so i wasnt hot eehh who knows all i know is i kept yawning every 5 seconds then started seeing everything blurry im fine now thanx...
> 
> siegal my job is an hour and half away taking the train so if i take a bus it will take me 3 hrs to get here lol so i take the train, its only mondays i have to travel to work cuz tues-fri i work 10 mins away from my house so its easier to get to work...its a private doctors office basically all oncology pts i work with

oh my!! I had a commute like that once, car then LIRR from long island into penn station and then subway to TriBeCa and then 10 min walk. You poor thing! doing all that train traveling pregnant!


----------



## misznessa

SIEGAL said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> thanx ladiies...blood pressure was normal btw..and i dunno the subway train was nice and comfy the AC was on so i wasnt hot eehh who knows all i know is i kept yawning every 5 seconds then started seeing everything blurry im fine now thanx...
> 
> siegal my job is an hour and half away taking the train so if i take a bus it will take me 3 hrs to get here lol so i take the train, its only mondays i have to travel to work cuz tues-fri i work 10 mins away from my house so its easier to get to work...its a private doctors office basically all oncology pts i work with
> 
> oh my!! I had a commute like that once, car then LIRR from long island into penn station and then subway to TriBeCa and then 10 min walk. You poor thing! doing all that train traveling pregnant!Click to expand...

wow that was a nice long ride for u lol...the LIRR is close by me but it doesnt come here to brooklyn but im sucking it up its only mondays i travel here so far its alright, my scrubs are just getting tight cuz of my bump LOL im planning on working until Feb 4th which is a friday and my due date is Feb 8th so wish me luck lol...the hospital im planning to give birth in is not so far from my job in manhattan so if i do go into labor it will be close by lol

if any of u ladies have facebook feel free to add me my email there is [email protected] just put feblovebugs so i know its one of u =]


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo gosh hun hope the BP stays well maybe you needed some sugar ??.

Hope ur well siegal havent seen you online for a while hun ?.

Oooo Lucky i loved that girl named Gamu and Cher


----------



## SIEGAL

mummymadness said:


> Ooo gosh hun hope the BP stays well maybe you needed some sugar ??.
> 
> Hope ur well siegal havent seen you online for a while hun ?.
> 
> Oooo Lucky i loved that girl named Gamu and Cher

law school has kicked in with full force !!! I am procrastinating studying for a mid-term right now (btw, anybody here an expert on American partnership taxation, specifically allocation of income?)


----------



## Ley

I don't like Cher, I really don't get the hype about her to be honest.

My favourite is Matt Cardle, loved him from his first audition and so pleased he is through to Judges houses. I think Danni will really like him.

Misznessa, I added you on facebook. It's Leanne White x


----------



## misznessa

confirmed Ley =]....im on facebook through my blackberry now so when i get home i will check out ur profile =] 

question any of u ladies had the flu shot this year??


----------



## Ley

no but I just got my letter today asking me to make an appointment. I've never had it before and feel really unsure about having it whilst pregnant so I think I may decline.

thanks for accepting :)


----------



## evewidow

will add you in a mo misznessa - claire :)

ooh x factor i like that katie and matt so far .

since yesterday i have been getting decent kicks from this little one so perhaps my placenta isnt anterior afterall and perhpas she was just being lazy ? will find out next monday really cant wait now


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo il be a cher lover alone he he he i just find her refreshing and very whats in right now lol, Iam routing for Gamu thow as her last song brought me to tears (Allthow that could have a hint to do with hormones lol).

Good luck with all that siegal hun, I know nothing about Law But you sound a very bright Lady i am sure you will Ace it :).

Ley not long i bet you are soooo excited i didnt sleep a wink weds night waiting for thursday .

xx


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> law school has kicked in with full force !!! I am procrastinating studying for a mid-term right now (btw, anybody here an expert on American partnership taxation, specifically allocation of income?)

I think we just went over that briefly in a business class I'm in...but honestly I have no idea. :dohh:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I added you, miznessa (Brittany)...

And you guys can feel free to add me, as well :) My e-mail address for facebook is [email protected] :)

Today was actually a pretty good day. My mom got some surprise money and took me to buy a couple maternity shirts so that I'd finally have a couple. Lol my shirts are starting to look a little bit ridiculous on me now hahaha


----------



## Ley

morning everyone!, off for my scan in an hour ahhhhhh

I'm really nervous lol


----------



## Ley

1sttimemom08 said:


> I added you, miznessa (Brittany)...
> 
> And you guys can feel free to add me, as well :) My e-mail address for facebook is [email protected] :)
> 
> Today was actually a pretty good day. My mom got some surprise money and took me to buy a couple maternity shirts so that I'd finally have a couple. Lol my shirts are starting to look a little bit ridiculous on me now hahaha

I tried to add you but it's not recognising the email address??

If you want to add me mine is [email protected]


----------



## wiiwidow

Ooh Good Luck Ley :) Congrats to Sleepen and everyone else who's had their scans since I was last on! :)

Rachael, my maternity leave starts at Christmas too...woohoo - great time to start it I reckon! :)


----------



## lucky3

Morning everyone.

Ley - can't wait to hear how it went fx for you (though you've prob had it by now!)

Rachael and Wii - I am planning to finish on the 17th Decemebr (school hols) so am starting the countdown but I don't want it to feel like it's going slow. Was trying to think only 3 1/2 weeks till half term instead. Then we are starting redecorating children's rooms. I can't wait and also think OMG so much to do!! I still haven't decided how the furniture can fit in - my eldest is moving downstairs into the playroom, arghhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## mummybids

hey due 17th feb 2011 not 12th xx


----------



## juicylove

mummybids said:


> hey due 17th feb 2011 not 12th xx

Congrats on Team Blue :):)


----------



## juicylove

Hi all i have a mid wives app on firday, im wondering will she do a scan on me id love to find out the sex :):):):):):)


----------



## Ley

back from the scan! baby is fine thank goodness and I found out the sex.

I'm on team.........











:pink:

and totally over the moon :) :cloud9:


----------



## amber20

congrats on team pink!!!! I'm on team pink (but not totally convinced). I am hoping i can sweet talk my doctor into reconfirming it on monday the 4th.


----------



## Virginia

Congrats Ley! I have my 20 week today, so hopefully I'll be getting it confirmed!! Welcome to team :pink:! =P


----------



## sleepen

congrats ley on team pink.

mummybids caongrats on team blue


----------



## lucky3

congrats ley and mummybids :)


----------



## SIEGAL

just went to the dr. everything is fine but I can't stop gaining weight :dohh: I have no willpower!


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> just went to the dr. everything is fine but I can't stop gaining weight :dohh: I have no willpower!

I have the opposite problem. I am still a pound under my pre-pregnancy weight!:dohh:


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> just went to the dr. everything is fine but I can't stop gaining weight :dohh: I have no willpower!
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I am still a pound under my pre-pregnancy weight!:dohh:Click to expand...

I suppose as long as our babies are healthy we shouldnt freak to much about it, or at least that is what i tell myself


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> just went to the dr. everything is fine but I can't stop gaining weight :dohh: I have no willpower!
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I am still a pound under my pre-pregnancy weight!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose as long as our babies are healthy we shouldnt freak to much about it, or at least that is what i tell myselfClick to expand...

Exacatly. I'm not too worried...my mom said she gained 60 pounds with me...and then I guess lost a couple pounds with my brother...dunno about my two sisters, but all four of us turned out healthy.


----------



## evewidow

amber20 said:


> congrats on team pink!!!! I'm on team pink (but not totally convinced). I am hoping i can sweet talk my doctor into reconfirming it on monday the 4th.

ha you sound the same as me its hard after all boys to believe it isnt it , i also have a scan on 4th hoping to get it confirmed


----------



## juicylove

Congrats Ley :) :)


----------



## amber20

it is definately hard to believe! I'm afraid if I get to excited and he goes to reconfirm it and he was wrong I would be so disappointed. If he reconfirms its a girl, i'll be out shopping Monday! lol


----------



## misznessa

Congrats on team pink ley!!! Yayy

@seigal i have the same issue!! I cant stop gaining =[ i started eating healthier so lets see if that helps i gave up my bagels, pasta, and rice lol :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww congrats ley hun :), Iam the opposite i also cannot gain weight i am exactly the same weight as day 1 lol Bumps hugeeeeeee but not weigth gain very strange ..

I went to the gym tonight Ooo not to work out just to be moral support for OH lol pass water when required etc Ha Ha Ha was fun to watch.

Hows every one today ???. xxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats sleepen and ley

i want to get bubs double checked to lol iv bought quite a bit already but i want to get it done b4 my baby shower..just keep thinkin wat if im one of those ppl that got told wrong lol..but it was pretty obvious that there was no doodle??


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats on team pink, Ley!! 
And I'm not sure why my e-mail isn't coming up.. I'll have to look into that :/ But I found and added you :)


----------



## Virginia

I had my 20 Week scan today! She's still a girl! (Thankfully!) I posted all the pics in my Journal and I'm not going to post them in here lol...they took FOREVER to upload. Ugh


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yay! That's good to hear, Virginia! Congrats! :)


----------



## Ley

Congrats Virginia!


I think I am going to get another scan in a few weeks just to make sure. I've never been told the sex before and 2 people I know have been told girl at 20 weeks only to give birth to boys so I think I will give it a few weeks and then just double check lol


----------



## carmyz

lol Ley thats wat im goin to do ..just need to find somewhere close


----------



## evewidow

none of us have much faith do we lol ! 
im trying to convince hubby to fork out for a 4d one so i can check yet again lol im hoping if we have some holidya money left i can convince him out of that but then i think hmm £120 is a fair chunk of the kids xmas presents arghhh i dunno !
my baby has started kicking more so im pleased about that and my friend had her little girl at 1;30 this morning she looks so cute on the picture i cant wait to go round for a munch lol !


----------



## rachael872211

Awww Ley, congratulations  You couldnt resist finding out. x

I love X-factor too  But remind me which one is Matt Cardie? I do like Cher, I think she is unique, but her facial expressions are scary. I love Rebecca, she is so beautiful and so is her voice. Gamu is also great. There are so many that I like this year :-S

Wiiwidow I know! DD is counting down for xmas and so am I in a totally different way 

I have my meeting finally with HR on Thursday and I am supposed to be telling them what I am doing regarding maternity leave. I am hoping to take all my leave before I go, cos it will basically keep me on a better wage a bit longer, but because I want leave over the christmas period I have to go into the folder to be selected like everyone else, which is fine cos I totally understand that, but I wish they would hurry up and get it sorted so I know what I can do! The road staff knew if they got their christmas leave granted in July and we are still waiting. I'm just fretting because I have to tell them what I am doing before 25 weeks :-( 

I have been thinking about the baby nursery and I think I am going to paint it light duck egg blue and get some of those wall stickers. I just found a rainbow one  Agh I really want to move so I can start! 

You all have reminded me I really should go and weigh myself :-S I have put on 7lb. Is that about normal? 

We are having major road works in the village I live and they are stopping people who live in the village coming into the village!!! How can they do that?


----------



## lucky3

Rachael, that is mental, how can they stop you?!!? perhaps access only will be allowed.

Matt was the painter from Essex, wore a cap. Gorgeous voice and not bad to look at!! I loved Rebecca from Liverpool too. It is so exciting as I have seen more of the auditions this year so feel more into it.

I handed in my MAT B1 yesterday and have booked mat leave to start officially on 31.01.11 but will take annual leave before so I finsih on the 17th December :happydance: I am soooooooooooooo looking forward to it already!

Ley - where are you going for your other scan? I have had little niggles of what if it's a boy, as I keep buying girls stuff now. My frined had one in Norwich but I think it cost quite a lot. :(

I have decided to do the nursery cream and lime green with will i be big curtains and wallpaper border by lollipop lane. I was going to do it in fish and chips which is blue with a fish and a dog and had even got the curtains but when I found out it was a girl I just didn't fancy it! I had thought i still would as blue is my fav colour but it just didn't seem right. If anyone wants to buy the curtains I can do them at £30 including postage - bargain!!

I just so want to get on with the decorating but have to do the girls' rooms first. Exciting!!


----------



## mrsrifco

We are on Team Blue!!!! Michael Anthony will join our crew in February!


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Mrsrifco. 

Clare, I am jealous :-( I wish I could hand in my matb1. I just wanna know what I am doing. grr! 

Oh yes! I love that singer. He is my favourite male. I just didnt know his name. It p'd me off when on his audition at boot camp he sounded amazing and Simon said "he has no confidence" It annoys me when they say that. Leona Lewis didnt have much confidence and look at her now. 

Well they let me out of the village, but via a back road, which has been so overused than it normally is over the last week because of the road works and combine that with the rain it is just like a mud slide. It was scary. x


----------



## evewidow

i have such an itchy nose and keep sneezing today so annoying not sure its pregnacy related but its driving me insane !!!


----------



## lucky3

Evewidow that is NOT good. May be it's a cold...

Rachael - i think we may move up a box tomorrow on our tickers, exciting :)


----------



## mummymadness

How are we all today ??, Iam stuck at work in the peeing rain not very warm or happy at all :(, Connor is doing full summer saults as well and making me feel sick .

Any one else struggling to get comfy at night ??. xxxx


----------



## misznessa

good morning ladies! how is everyone!? i see everyone is talking about when they are taking maternity leave...i cant wait either lol but im workin till the end hopefully my last day will be February 4th n im due the 8th so wish me luck! lol 

im still debating if i im gonna take the flu shot or not =/ and i go in october 11 so finish the anatomy scan hopefully my lil Ayden cooperates with the sonogram lol i cant believe i have 19 weeks to go yay! i wanna pop him out already LOL i cant believe im saying this but im tired of being pregnant LOL


----------



## evewidow

meeeeeeee ! i am driving hubby mad with my huffing and puffing and rolling over all night , i am sooooooooooooooooo tired but i cant get comfy enough to sleep properly ;(


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> How are we all today ??, Iam stuck at work in the peeing rain not very warm or happy at all :(, Connor is doing full summer saults as well and making me feel sick .
> 
> Any one else struggling to get comfy at night ??. xxxx

my lil Ayden also has been kickin and doing gymnastics in there lol especially at nights omgg i woke up at 2am and couldnt go back to sleep till 4am its like that almost every night...i havent been feeling sick but i am really really tired all the time :dohh:


----------



## rachael872211

Clare I keep waiting for it to happen. I keep looking thinking it will be soon. Awww I am excited to see it change again. 

Misznessa how come you are working all the way to your due date? x


----------



## misznessa

rachael872211 said:


> Clare I keep waiting for it to happen. I keep looking thinking it will be soon. Awww I am excited to see it change again.
> 
> Misznessa how come you are working all the way to your due date? x

because my job only gives me 3 months leave so i want to spend as much time as i can get with the baby after hes born and i do need to come back to work cuz she said she will only hold my position for 3 months...so far my pregnancy is healthy thank god so my doc said it shouldnt be an issue but i guess we will see as im gettin to the end


----------



## amber20

I toss and turn all night too. I wake up almost every night at 2 or 3 from being kicked. lol


----------



## SIEGAL

Is anyone not taking leave? I am not (although I don't work; I am a full time post-grad student). Let me know, so we can discuss!


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo i am glad i am not alone i get in a nice deep sleep to wake to poking in my ribs its getting real uncomfertable and i can not lay on my back my side anywhere in fact lol.

I work part time Siegal hun And i am staying on right untill due date having 3 weeks off and getting back :) xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I work part-time also, technically.. I'm not sure yet how much I'll take off. I have no idea what to expect. :/ I'll have to talk to a couple other aid's and teachers at my school and figure out what I can do for leave. I keep forgetting to ask :/


And yeah, I'm also having trouble sleeping. It takes me FOREVER to fall asleep. My dog has decided not to lay with me until after I'm out... He stays on the ground until I'm passed out, THEN he comes up and cuddles (which ends up waking me up... half the time, anyways)... Poor guy is starting to have a hard time adjusting to all my changes!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Anyone else feel kind of... out of breath.. lately? 
Between that and my horrible back pain already, I feel like I'm going mad!!
Any suggestions to help ease the back pain, either?? My lower back hurts from the bump growing, and my upper hurts from the chest that comes with the bump! Lol I've gained almost 3 cup sizes already!! :/


----------



## juicylove

Im out of breath and waking DH up at night to from snoring ha ha :):) im the same gone up 3 sizes in bra too already!!!

I found the pregnancy belly band great i got it in the hosp off the physio, im sure you can buy them in the chemist too. Hope your feeling better soon :):)

I have my mid wive app in the morning im so excited and a bit nervous too, were hoping she does a scan and we can find out the sex :dance: :dance:


----------



## lucky3

My ticker hasn't gone up a box yet :( when is it going to go??!!!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey all :) Hope you're all doing well? So, I'm not the only one who is awake half the night, I seem to wake up to go to the loo and then the lil one gets all active and I can't get back to sleep. Soooo tired and groggy when I wake up, am living for the weekends at the moment. As for the back ache, mine has been really bad on and off, but I've found theres a couple of yoga exercises which make a real difference. Basically look for them online as it'll be safer than me explaining it, but it's on all fours and I think it's called the cat/cow pose. It really strengthens your back and tummy muscles, and apparently that's what causes the back ache, which will only get worse as the baby grows! Grrr


----------



## 1sttimemom08

wiiwidow said:


> Hey all :) Hope you're all doing well? So, I'm not the only one who is awake half the night, I seem to wake up to go to the loo and then the lil one gets all active and I can't get back to sleep. Soooo tired and groggy when I wake up, am living for the weekends at the moment. As for the back ache, mine has been really bad on and off, but I've found theres a couple of yoga exercises which make a real difference. Basically look for them online as it'll be safer than me explaining it, but it's on all fours and I think it's called the cat/cow pose. It really strengthens your back and tummy muscles, and apparently that's what causes the back ache, which will only get worse as the baby grows! Grrr

Thank you for the tip!! I hadn't thought of yoga (though I should have, since I used to do it regularly.. until I started this job, anyways)... I'll have to go back to doing it :)


----------



## evewidow

i have felt sick today , how crap lol !

i got hubby to vaguley discuss names with me last night i had 2 i liked he doesnt like them - i didnt LOVE them though so im not that gutted , we also went through the top 100 and we dont like any of them so we are still stuck with no shortlist , i am hoping to be inspired any day now lol !

hope everyone is ok , 3 days to birthday 4 days to scan 6 days to holiday exciting times !!!!!1


----------



## DanaBump

hey thought i would finally update. my username used to be teardrp4u21 due on feb 2 but i mmc on june 27. no worries tho because im a little over 11 wks again and everything's great! 

thought you might want to update your boards!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats danabump :)
how is everyone today? 3 days til my holiday cant wait :)
my mini man has been wriggling all day 2day, little monkey!
had midwife yesterday, she wanted to book me in to my local birthing centre but cant because consultant hasnt give me the go ahead yet :( i had a previous 3rd degree tear so i had to be referred. My midwife is quite annoyed and said they should have made a decision by now, but consultant doesnt want to see me until 36 weeks now :O
so when i come back off holiday, she is going to push them for a decision, so hopefully i will get the natural birth i want :)
sorry for rambling....has anyone else had a previous tear? xx


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Danabump  I'm happy to hear you are expecting again. 

evewidow, me and OH was the same. We didnt find a name we loved. Even went though the books and stuff. Just didnt feel inspired. But eventually, we feel we have it. 

1sttimemom I have been out of breath for ages :-( I feel really unfit from even going up the stairs. I have found when I go for a walk too I get a stitch at the bottom of my stomach. 

Clare, when does it go up? Even though it doesnt make sense when it does because its the 6th picture but it will move before we are 6 months. How does that work? 

I had my meeting with HR today, and finally feel more settled. I have to inform them of when I am leaving before 25 weeks, but it doesnt have to be set in stone. Now I just have to wait for scheduling to sort out the Christmas leave which I was told would hopefully be next week. Woo Hoo!!!! :-D x


----------



## lucky3

rachael, it's good to have it a little sorted isnt it :) 

though i have already changed my mind about what i want to do as think i would like to go back and do 3 days a week instead of 4 and figure i would be better having stat mat pay this year rather than unpaid leave next year. then I can save my banked annual leave to have the holidays off with all me girls!! it's all very complicated! will have to see what hubby thinks but i think i'll want more time with my little bubba than just 1 day plus the weekend?!! it's so difficult trying to guess how you're going to feel over a year away when you've not even had baby yet!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Danabump, I'm sorry to hear that you mc in June, but really glad to hear that you're back with a flump again :) x


----------



## carmyz

congrats danabump thats great news :)

paiytons mum - i had a episiotomy with ds1 and 2nd degree tearing... with ds2 i had 2nd degree tearing..so i figure its goin to happen again not lookin forward to gettin stitched up again though..i want to have a water birth im hopin that they ll let me i could of had ds1 in the bath but his heartrate was dropping cause he had the cord around his neck..

so fingers crossed that i can this time and it should help me not tear as much...iv always loved the idea of giving birth in the water.


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry for your loss Dana but nice to hear your nearing the safe 12 week mark with a new bubs :),

Hows every one today ?, Congrats to all with scans comming up this week.

Iam deflated bit skint as bought every ones xmas prezzies and thought i would try my luck at bingo and did i hellers win lol 2 lousy sweats all night not impressed lol .

We have decided on a name finally after much tooing and throwing and on a brighter note have everything barring a rain cover for baby including clothing up to 6 months every one says i am over organised lol. xxx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Sorry for your loss Dana but nice to hear your nearing the safe 12 week mark with a new bubs :),
> 
> Hows every one today ?, Congrats to all with scans comming up this week.
> 
> Iam deflated bit skint as bought every ones xmas prezzies and thought i would try my luck at bingo and did i hellers win lol 2 lousy sweats all night not impressed lol .
> 
> We have decided on a name finally after much tooing and throwing and on a brighter note have everything barring a rain cover for baby including clothing up to 6 months every one says i am over organised lol. xxx

woh! How can you be OVER organised?!! :lol: sounds impressive to me, surely means you can sit back a bit now and enjoy bubba growing and Christmas coming, I love it!


----------



## evewidow

impressed mummymadness ! 

I am not so organised i plan to get a move on after my hols , for now i have been selling all my boys stuff to fund buying pink stuff lol so got loads of clothes and such like still to list on ebay but have listed lots so made a good start ! will make room if nothing else lol

danabump - great to see you have another bean growing :D

carmyz im really hoping for a water birth too but if its as quick as DS2 they wont have time to fill it up :( i wanted a home birth so that i would be guarenteed a water birth but hubby is really against it so im still working on that .

bingo - when i was preggers with DS1 for some reason me and mom went to bingo once a week , never really been since lol i won a few hundred quid mind you over the pregnancy perhaps i should take it up againl ol 

and finally - 20 WEEKS !!!!!! half way wooooop !


----------



## lucky3

Yay for 20 weeks Evewidow!!


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness, with regards to getting yourself organised with the clothing. I'm going to do the same, i'm going to buy up to 18 months now, so that we dont have to worry about it when I am skint on maternity pay. But I wasnt sure how much to buy. Atm I sort my washing out every monday into their piles and wash and then whatever goes into the basket after that I dont think about until the following monday. That way I know that whites don't sit at the bottom forever and DD runs out of school shirts. So I was going to buy 14 vests of each size and 10 sleepsuits of each size :-S Just so I know I have enough until the next wash. But I dont know if i'm going a bit crazy? x


----------



## mummymadness

Wow glad i am not alone and people are buying in bulk, I guess now xmas prezzies are done as is baby stuff i can just relax :).

Yep i try bingo once a week Eve hun, And go lots towards the end as i hope i have a big win and it will make me get all excited and start labour off never worked before but hey ho i have fun trying to win lol xxxx


----------



## misznessa

wow all u ladiies are buying stuff already for bubs i feel left out i havent bought anythin yet maybe i should start lol i was gonna wait till after the babyshower since from my DS babyshower we had double the stuff and plus my DS birthday is on December 27 so we dont cheat him yet we buy him double gifts bday and xmas lol so i dunno....maybe ill pick buy an outfit for bubs after work today =]


----------



## evewidow

if you have a baby shower you might as well wait imo like you say no point in getting double stuff , we dont really have baby showers in the uk which is prob why we buy early!

well im feeling a little bit down and emotional today , no reason in particular i dont think i just feel crappy lol . i sent hubby to get a boneless box from kfc and he came back with a variety bucket and i could have killed him , bless himand bless hormones! 

thought i would weigh myself today as half way, i have put on 4kg not sure if this is good bad or what but i feel and look smaller than with the boys so far.


----------



## carmyz

im having a baby shower but iv still bought stuff its hard to resist lol..iv been buyin boys clothes for over 4years..so im not goin to hold bk that much..im goin to the baby and toddler show here in sydney today with some friends really looking forward to gettin some bargains the weather isnt that crash hot but were still goin..just hope it doesnt pour down..
should be a good day.

i like bein well planned ahead and im a list freak so thats probably why iv also bought quite a bit already..lol i hate leaving things to the last minute.


----------



## rachael872211

Carmyz I am exactly the same. I am pretty sure I have an OCD to writing lists. But it keeps me organised and happy so I don't mind. X


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I haven't started buying stuff either. I've bought 1 toy and 2 Beatles onesies, and that's it! LOL I'm also waiting until after my baby shower to figure out what I need. :) 
I have been given some stuff already though. Two outfits, a few toys and play mats/areas, and a baby bath. Oh, and a book to fill out for my daughter to look at later when she's older :) :) I have been occupying myself with filling that out lately. I think I'm going to try to go to a few stores this weekend and start putting together my registry for my baby shower, though, since I STILL haven't done that. I've been SO busy with work and such that I haven't had time.


----------



## misznessa

awww i just ordered online from the childrens place... 2 bodysuits and a one piece winter coat since when hes born its gonna be freezing here inn nyc....i got sizes 3-6 months on the coat and 6-9 months on the bodysuits...cuz i know they grow so fast and my first son was fat n long so 0-3 months only fit him for a month lol so im not buying any 0-3 months


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every is well today ??, Iam having a lazy weekend spent the day eating goodies with the kids chilling in PJs its great :) xx


----------



## winegums

hey everyone, sorry im not online much at the mo! trying to get as much studying done so i can chill when baby comes lol! hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## evewidow

yay for lazy days lol we are also lazing about today , have a meal booked with family tomo for my 30th (old git ) so staying in chilling today


----------



## mummymadness

Glad i am not the only one who has PJ days :), On sad news all 4 of my fish (I had them 4 years) died today i cried so bad mix of hormones and seeing how sad the kids were, I had bought a new tank with a Pump on it instead of a basic plastic box one and 1 by 1 the all died in 24 hours i just cannot figure it out ???.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness, did you fill the new tank up with water and then put the fish in pretty much straight away or leave it a couple of weeks? 

Is there anyone else who is NOT putting their baby in a moses basket? x


----------



## rachael872211

OH YEA my ticker has moved


----------



## mummymadness

I have a moses basket hun i always find the cot to daunting and big for a new born allthow i am sure it would be much comfier then a Moses basket..


I had a cheap plastic tank the fish have lived in for 4 years got a new big tank with a pump or filter what ever they call it , Left it running for 3 days then put the fish in they all started sinking and falling on there sides then die now i promised the kids more fish but dont want to kill them too so dont know what to do i feel soooo guilty the kids hate me i am sure :( xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm sure the kids don't hate you... lol Look at it this way. It could be a good chance to teach them that things like that happen, and that they're "going to a better place".... 

I remember how devastating it was for my oldest niece when her guinea pig died, and again when her little sister's fish died.. It was so sad for them... :( But they learned from it.


I was going to go do my registry today with my mom. But after driving us to lunch, then for her to look at recliners, and was about to drop my dad back off at home... she decided "she didn't feel well" and wanted to go home (which just means she wanted to go get on her computer, and then take a nap).... Oyyyy.... I'm going to see if my 11 year old niece wants to go with me to one of the stores soon and do one of my two registries. She has been looking forward to it and asking me if she can go when I do it. I figure I can do one of them now, and wait on the bigger store for when my mom decides she DOES want to go... :/


----------



## evewidow

i wont be using a moses my other 2 hated them so i dont see the point mind you ive been offered my mates for free so i might try it ill see

halfway bump :
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3181.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, nice bump! :) 

I might be using a bassinet at first just because my mom still has the one from when I was a baby that she's been saving for me to use... But I am not quite sure yet. I am going to go (I think) this weekend to put the crib that I want on layway.. :)


----------



## winegums

ill be using one it was a godsend for my lil boy he adored it xx


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness when you get a fish tank and put fresh water in you have to leave it 2 weeks with the filter running for the water to settle, or something like that. I remember having to do that when I got mine. Even after 2 weeks I think you are still meant to put hardy fish in there like barbs as they can survive it.

I think that might be why your fish died :-S 

Whats a bassinet? 

I really don't know what to do about the moses basket. It would be easier cos it will be in our room, and the cot will fit in our room, but I wanted it to go in the nursery straight away. I thinks its just cos me and OH won't agree on one we like so we are just being stubborn and saying lets not bother then. lol. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

A Bassinet is almost the same thing as a Moses Basket (made of wicker and small). The difference is that it's lifted (without a separate stand). The one my mom has is white with a little hood thing (I'm sure it's about the same though, from what I can tell when I look it up on Google)...
I forget that the terms we use here is US is a little different sometimes lol :)


----------



## carmyz

im goin to use a bassinette until bubs starts rolling..i bought a new one cause its on castors so i ll be able to have it in our room plus in the lounge room when its to hot for bubs. i used a bassinette with the boys to i like them to be close to me for awhile.


----------



## rachael872211

We brought a moses basket! We actually agreed anyway. This is the one we are going for:



I know it looks really plain, but I really like it and thought if we have another child and its a girl we won't need to buy another one. 

I'm excited now :-D


----------



## winegums

ours is white too hun! we used it for our son and then we could have used it again whether this one was a girl or a boy :D

my son loved the basket, i think as they are surrounded inside the body they dont sleep as well in bigger open spaces


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My bassinet is on wheels, also. Which makes me glad that I can roll it around the house, as well :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My bassinet looks a little like this, but more... solid, if that makes sense :) Plus mine has rollers on the bottom....

https://www.partymarketinc.com/images/rn_bassinet_hdr.JPG


----------



## evewidow

scan in the morning soooooooooooooooo excited i know there's a few of us tomo what time is everyones ? mines 9:15


----------



## winegums

good luck for you scan eve :D xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, are you finding out? x


----------



## Virginia

My goodness! We have some v-days coming up very soon! I can't believe how fast it's all going! =D


----------



## mummymadness

wow V days and Scans its rather scary how quick it has gone considering once we get xmas and new year out the way (Wich is real soon) we will be discussing getting ready for labour arghhhhhhhh the scary thing is its fresh in my mind after oscar how hard labour is so i know what to expect lol .

We saved 1 fish Whooooopppp 3 died and this 4th one was looking the same way barely breathing sinking to the bottom we decided to put it back in its old tank overnight then miraculously this morning its up and about fine and dandy wooowww the kids are happy and proves what you said about the tank was right Rachael hun thanks :).

Anyway hows every one today i know the weather has been horrid ??. xxxxx


----------



## winegums

my v day on thurs :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## mummymadness

yep i think its u 1st wine hun then we all follow in suit wow happy V dya for thursday hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all??? 
Gosh i can not believe that iam 22 weeks already! Had a bit of a scare on the weekend. I didnt feel Dustin move for almost a whole day! (starting lunch time Sat and went through till just after lunch sunday) i called the 13 HEALTH hotline and they said for me to go and get checked out but before i do to lay down and drink cold orange juice and see if that wakes him up..... Low and behold.. after a whole day of worrying.. Dustin wakes up and comes back with avengence lol.. Has been booting me all the time since lol... 

Does anyone else worry like this? it has only happened this once? 
I have had to break out the maternity bra's already!!! My gosh.. if i have an ill fitting bra on i am almost in tears!! It is horrid!! Anyone else going through that?

How was everyones weekend? 
Hope your all well. 
xoxoxo


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you all???
> Gosh i can not believe that iam 22 weeks already! Had a bit of a scare on the weekend. I didnt feel Dustin move for almost a whole day! (starting lunch time Sat and went through till just after lunch sunday) i called the 13 HEALTH hotline and they said for me to go and get checked out but before i do to lay down and drink cold orange juice and see if that wakes him up..... Low and behold.. after a whole day of worrying.. Dustin wakes up and comes back with avengence lol.. Has been booting me all the time since lol...
> 
> Does anyone else worry like this? it has only happened this once?
> I have had to break out the maternity bra's already!!! My gosh.. if i have an ill fitting bra on i am almost in tears!! It is horrid!! Anyone else going through that?
> 
> How was everyones weekend?
> Hope your all well.
> xoxoxo



I had the same scares the last couple days! I started to worry because I hadn't felt her moving around (granted this is my first pregnancy, but I've been pretty good about not worrying so far). I tried the Orange Juice, along with a few snacks and got nothing. I finally tried drinking a soda with caffeine, eating an apple, and laying down (all things that usually work to wake her up individually) and she FINALLY started kicking.. And hasn't stopped since lol :) 

And with the bras, I've been EXTREMELY uncomfortable in mine lately, but can't afford a new one yet so I've been sticking with sports bras. I need to get a new one though soon, because even the sports bras are getting uncomfortable (I've jumped 2 full sizes already, and am ready to go up again... I went from a B to a D by my 15th week, and already need to go bigger...)

My biggest complaint lately has been my back hurting. My upper back hurts from the new chest size, and the lower back hurts from my bump growing so big (plus I have scoliosis, so it makes the pain nearly double, it seems)... :(


----------



## mummymadness

I i am a natural born worrier and hate it when they have quiet days :( i swear babies are put here to scare us to death lol, I am so glad i have a doppler to use again such a peace of mind :).

Bras situation i am just coping with one size bigger cheap ones from primark so far so good lol . xxx


----------



## misznessa

good luck on ur scan ladiies!! i have to go finish my anatomy scan October 11th so cant wait!

whats v-day?! lol sry i feel dumb....on the other hand finally got a new avator pic me n my bump =] i took it today after i finished dying my hair all black my natural color =]


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> good luck on ur scan ladiies!! i have to go finish my anatomy scan October 11th so cant wait!
> 
> whats v-day?! lol sry i feel dumb....on the other hand finally got a new avator pic me n my bump =] i took it today after i finished dying my hair all black my natural color =]

v- day is 24 weeks - v= viable , basically here the uk i presume elsewhere too its when if your baby was born they would fight to keep it alive.



rachael872211 said:


> Eve, are you finding out? x

well we already had a 16 week gender scan so hoping to get it confirmed as at 16 weeks they would only commit to 80% 

god i feel so nervous i dunno why but my stomach is churning and i cant eat any breakfast , hubby is laughing at me :growlmad:

anyway off in 15 mins via school etc , see you all with pics later FX


----------



## rachael872211

I really need to get my bra situation sorted out. I have two really nice ones that are so comfortable. I have some that my nipples (or areolas) are now starting to show out of and I wore a top to work and could see through it! Agh. So I had to keep my jumper on all day and sweat it out and I will not be wearing them again! I can't afford to buy anymore at the moment. I'm going to buy some maternity bras when I am 35 weeks, as thats when my sister told me should be the size I will be when breastfeeding. So I am just holding out for that. 

I had a couple of days when I didnt feel him much, but I just assumed (while worrying) that he had turned the other way around. I have started feeling him lots more now higher up and some dull thumps which I assume are through the placenta, which I am really happy about. 

misznessa your hair looks nice, it must take you ages. x


----------



## winegums

you guys are lucky you feel them at all! i have some bit fat anterior placenta in the way lol i've felt bubs kick around 3 times now in my wholeee pregnancy and i'm nearly 24 weeks :( it sucks. it was my favourite part of pregnancy with my son and i hate not having it this time :( also OH would sit with his hand on my belly feeling the kicks but now he can't so i feel like he's missing out too! xx


----------



## evewidow

back from scan, baby is all growing fine had all its bits and bobs and a strong beating heart so thats the main thing !

as for the sex i said can you tell us what it is (already been told 80% girl) she said i can but i am only allowed to say 70% hospital policy ...meh anyway she said it looks like a girl , i said are you often wrong she said no , i said would you buy pink she said id have thought so but i can only say 70% officially ok .

so i guess im team pink now as next time i find out it will be when baby is born 

oh and as suspected i have an anteror placenta so i know how you feel winegums


----------



## mummy to be

Oh gosh. thank god i am not the only one who freaks out if i dont feel him move for a while... Even thought this is our 2nd pregnancy it still freaks me out at times... 

I am lucky with the bras.. cause i have my maternity bra's from Layla's breast feeding days.. and they still fit well so yeah :) i am lucky there as i dont yet have to buy new bras.. fingers crossed i wont need to buy new ones. 

I feel massive at the moment!! 22 weeks now.. 

v-day is Viabile Day ( 24 weeks) when bubba becomes an actual bubba and the hospitals have to fight for their lives if anything happens to them before their due date (i think it is something like that anyways) 

How is everyone?? 
Love the hair colour misznessa :)


----------



## evewidow

Here is my 20 week scan pic baby has her hand on her face 

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3209.jpg


----------



## winegums

haha! baby is like gooo away stop taking pics of me lol  glad the scan went well xxx


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> haha! baby is like gooo away stop taking pics of me lol  glad the scan went well xxx

lol yep! 

Your placenta looks so much bigger than mine. Do you think it is just the way the picture is taken and I am just un-necessarily worrying? x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Eve shes lovely congrats :) hows every one today . xxx


----------



## winegums

hey u guys i was wondering i wrote an essay on embryo and feotal development up till birth for my course and i got top marks so i thought although its a bit late for the early stuff but does anyone want to see it about how your babies are growing? xx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> hey u guys i was wondering i wrote an essay on embryo and feotal development up till birth for my course and i got top marks so i thought although its a bit late for the early stuff but does anyone want to see it about how your babies are growing? xx

wow, yes please, sounds v interesting :)


----------



## winegums

cool well if anyone wants to look pm me your email and ill send it xx


----------



## rachael872211

ooo yes please. I would love to :-D


----------



## juicylove

Great scan pic eve, cant wait for mine :dance: :dance:


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> haha! baby is like gooo away stop taking pics of me lol  glad the scan went well xxx
> 
> lol yep!
> 
> Your placenta looks so much bigger than mine. Do you think it is just the way the picture is taken and I am just un-necessarily worrying? xClick to expand...

i wouldnt worry about it , if there was a problem with it they would have mentioned it at your scan . its prob just how its zoomed in or something


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> cool well if anyone wants to look pm me your email and ill send it xx

Thanks for the essay. I have started to read it  

I didnt realise that my baby could open his eyes from this week. xx


----------



## misznessa

thanx ladiies so my V-Day is in 2 weeks :happydance:! rachel it actually took me like an hour n a half to get the hair done i did it myself lol thanx for the compliments ladies i needed it since i was feeling so bummy! :shrug:

@evewidow omgg she is too cute look at her with her hand sayin "whatever" :haha: jk

@winegums i would like to read it if u dont mind ill pm u my email now thanx!


----------



## winegums

remember in the essay when i say 'weeks' im talking 'weeks from fertalisation' not 'weeks from LMP' so if it says 22 weeks its probably more like 24 weeks in pregnancy.... if that makes sense, as we do pregnancy from LMP xx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> remember in the essay when i say 'weeks' im talking 'weeks from fertalisation' not 'weeks from LMP' so if it says 22 weeks its probably more like 24 weeks in pregnancy.... if that makes sense, as we do pregnancy from LMP xx

great essay winegums, thank you :)


----------



## amber20

Well i'm back from my doctors appointment. At my last doctors he thought I was having a boy and towards of the scan switched to saying it was a girl. Today I asked if he would reconfirm and he did. And I am sooo happy to say that we are on team PINK!!!!! Can you add me to list of PINKS! Thanks! I will post my pic later.


----------



## Virginia

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you all???
> Gosh i can not believe that iam 22 weeks already! Had a bit of a scare on the weekend. I didnt feel Dustin move for almost a whole day! (starting lunch time Sat and went through till just after lunch sunday) i called the 13 HEALTH hotline and they said for me to go and get checked out but before i do to lay down and drink cold orange juice and see if that wakes him up..... Low and behold.. after a whole day of worrying.. Dustin wakes up and comes back with avengence lol.. Has been booting me all the time since lol...
> 
> Does anyone else worry like this? it has only happened this once?
> I have had to break out the maternity bra's already!!! My gosh.. if i have an ill fitting bra on i am almost in tears!! It is horrid!! Anyone else going through that?
> 
> How was everyones weekend?
> Hope your all well.
> xoxoxo

I'm having serious bra issues...pre-pregnancy I was a 38DDD, now, those hurt really bad, and even though I've gained nothing so far weight-wise, I think my band is going to be 40 now. My cup size has either grown 1 or 2 cups sizes so far. =( I can't find a sports bra that fits me...and the only place I can find around here that sells 40F or 40G is Lane Bryant and their bras start at about $50...I seriously don't know what I'm going to do...when I'm at home, I've stopped wearing a bra because it's so uncomfortable...and I've already begun leaking (horribly out the left one, moderately out the right) so it's already spotting up my shirts. Does anyone have any idea where I can get a size 40F or 40G (US sizing) maternity/nursing bra from? I know I'll need one if I ever plan on going out into public...ever. Money is kind of an issue right now too...so it'd be great if that place was really cheap too... lol :wacko:


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations amber, you must be excited to be expecting a girl!! 

Yeah winegums, I noticed that. When I was watching National Geographic in the womb it was from fertilisation and it was when I was in first trimester and really tired and it was just confusing me to subtract 2!! How stupid. I did actually fall asleep watching it. lol. 

It must have been really fun writing that essay. Did you pick that or was it given to you? What course are you doing? 

I have been to the walk in centre tonight and I have a UTI :-( I have been really grumpy all day cos it hurts. x


----------



## winegums

i had to do it! but was happy to do it hehe

i'm doing an access to higher education course in midwifery at the mo, if i manage to do well in my uni interviews this winter i'll be starting as a student midwife next september! woo!


----------



## mummy to be

Have you checked out ebay for the bras hun???

Oh dont worry about the UTI darl... i have thursh!! GRRR the 1st time i have ever had it!!!!


----------



## evewidow

the joys of pregnancy hey ladies lol ! 

wow amber a little princess at last congrats 

hope you feel better soon rach


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Mummy to be, I know what you mean.. I had it a couple weeks ago for the first time in my life, and MAN did that suck! I was going CRAZY until I finally got rid of it. Hope everyone starts feeling better soon! :) 

My student has been driving me crazy. He had been EXTREMELY disrespectful towards me and his teachers when I was with him. I tested him today and just observed when he didn't know I was in there, and the bugger was on task the whole time. Figures. I think it's time to tell his parents what he's up to. Seems like he's testing me and playing his limits, which is frustrating for me when I'm there to try to help him (plus with my pregnancy hormones)... I don't know if he thinks he can get away with more because I'm new, or because I'm young. But either way, it's just not going to fly (sorry, have to vent sometimes lol)...


----------



## rachael872211

winegums that sounds brilliant!  

firsttimemom, I hope your student starts to behave! x


----------



## amylou1992

hey, hows everyone feeling tonight?? not been on for a few days and 2 many pages 2 read through so congrats 2 all whos had there scanes. 

had to have another scan on friday due to probelms at my 20 weeks scan, luckly everything was ok and im on team :blue: :happydance: 

will try and put scan pic up later on, need 2 fnd printer cable 1st


----------



## evewidow

:wave::wave:congrats on team blue . 

good luck to all those having scans im off on my hols tomorrow will be back monday with jet lag no doubt and try to catch up , see you all soon :wave:


----------



## evewidow

ooh oooh hubby finally felt the baby move just yayyyyyyy !


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, congrats Evewidow!! :) :) 

And Thank you, Rachael!! :) lol I'm hoping he starts behaving soon, too.. But lucky for me, I have a dr. appointment tomorrow morning, so I'll have a little break from him (I put in for time off until noon tomorrow... You know, just in case hehehehe)


----------



## Virginia

I made a cloth diaper today...my first ever...It's an AIO (meaning it doesn't need a cover or prefolds or anything) The waterproof layer is in the middle. =)
 



Attached Files:







mms95picture.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 3









1005101801a.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilangele

Hi guys wondered if i may join? I am due in Feb 14 :D


----------



## carmyz

Hi all 

everything is goin well im gettin another u/s to double check that she is a girl lol as im having a baby shower and dont want ppl buyin stuff if it isnt a girl lol.

its next wk on the 14th 10.30am so lookin forward to seein her again...it ll be 4wks since my last u/s then to so she would of changed a lil.


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey all, I just wondered whether anyone else has experienced any Braxton Hicks yet - I've put a post up on 2nd tri board about this, as I've had a few over night and this morning and it's a bit un-nerving. Can anyone help or advise? Thanks xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/430642-braxton-hicks-think.html


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on scans everyone, Hope placentas move for you all asap :).

I went to have a look at asda baby avent it was rubbish nothing special there, And i am having a real freak out day since i realised connor will be here in only 18 weeks arghhhhh i am having the usual panicks how will we cope with 4 who will help when i go in to labour arghhhhhh lol.

Rachel sorry about your UTI hun, Have nice hold eve hun i am very jelous lol .

Wii hun i have never had BH with any of the others but this time round i am having lots of scary ones, I didnt mention it to any one as i thought it sounded silly having them this early but i am very sure thats what they are i am having, I hope everythings ok hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amber20

Good morning everyone! I hope everyone has a beautiful day! I will try and get some pics posted after i get my boys on the bus for school.


----------



## SIEGAL

mummymadness said:


> Congrats on scans everyone, Hope placentas move for you all asap :).
> 
> I went to have a look at asda baby avent it was rubbish nothing special there, And i am having a real freak out day since i realised connor will be here in only 18 weeks arghhhhh i am having the usual panicks how will we cope with 4 who will help when i go in to labour arghhhhhh lol.
> 
> Rachel sorry about your UTI hun, Have nice hold eve hun i am very jelous lol .
> 
> Wii hun i have never had BH with any of the others but this time round i am having lots of scary ones, I didnt mention it to any one as i thought it sounded silly having them this early but i am very sure thats what they are i am having, I hope everythings ok hun xxxxxxxxxx

The 18 weeks just hit me as well!!! I was like, only 18 more weekends till my whole life changes and I am a mother!!! OMG - I have to magically become responsible
and maternal! eek


----------



## amylou1992

omg ladies 18 weeks isnt that long tbh :happydance:

so little time to figure out what double buggy im going to get aswell :wacko:


what prams you all chose?


----------



## wiiwidow

Mummy Madness, thanks for that...maybe we're both just having one of those pregnancies! I'm pretty sure mine were BH they are just a bit disconcerting really! And blimey...does that mean I've only got 17 weeks to go...shite!


----------



## Ley

amylou1992 said:


> omg ladies 18 weeks isnt that long tbh :happydance:
> 
> so little time to figure out what double buggy im going to get aswell :wacko:
> 
> 
> what prams you all chose?

here is ours
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=340782031&mcb=core

they have it on display in mothercare so everytime I'm near I go in to have a look lol. Can't wait to buy it.


----------



## rachael872211

Oooh when you say it like 18 weekends, it seems a lot more real! 

Amylou1992, my buggy is a Hauck Condor. I've never even heard of them tbh, but it was one me and OH found and liked then found it loads cheaper on kiddicare! woo. https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_54+344_10751_-1_14601_99903_10001_14601

Wiiwidow, I've not had any myself with this one but I did read somewhere that we can start getting them from now. With my first pregnancy I remember when I first had them at 27 weeks, I thought I was in labour.

i'll be 23 weeks tomorrow! 1 more week until V day :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> amylou1992 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies 18 weeks isnt that long tbh :happydance:
> 
> so little time to figure out what double buggy im going to get aswell :wacko:
> 
> 
> what prams you all chose?
> 
> here is ours
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=340782031&mcb=core
> 
> they have it on display in mothercare so everytime I'm near I go in to have a look lol. Can't wait to buy it.Click to expand...

That's really nice! I love browsing around mothercare and all the pushchairs


----------



## rachael872211

"You may be aware of Braxton Hicks contractions from as early as 16 weeks (Shepherd et al 2004:238). However, without you realising, your uterus has been contracting gently on and off since about seven weeks (Murray and Hassall 2009:191). The bigger your uterus gets, the more you notice the tightening sensations when they happen." 

That was off the babycentre website, another site said typically you feel them at around 28 weeks, but with 2nd or more pregnancies they are stronger, so I guess that could make you aware of them earlier? x


----------



## Virginia

Okay, so don't laugh! Here is my 21+1 bump...I am considering posting it on Facebook (since people keep asking me to), but I'm paranoid it doesn't look like a bump. Lol. I haven't gained anything yet this pregnancy, so I dunno where it all went if it IS a bump. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







21weeks1day.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> Okay, so don't laugh! Here is my 21+1 bump...I am considering posting it on Facebook (since people keep asking me to), but I'm paranoid it doesn't look like a bump. Lol. I haven't gained anything yet this pregnancy, so I dunno where it all went if it IS a bump. :dohh:

It totally does look like a bump, no mistaking it for fat!


----------



## rachael872211

Thats defo a bump. x


----------



## carmyz

wiiwidow its totally normal i wouldnt worry i got my 1st one when i was 17wks.i got it with the boys to..i get one maybe every 2-3 days. i get them quite alot at the end also..

iv got the phil and ted smart pram..with the peanut bassinette

https://www.pramwarehouse.com.au/upload/prod/big/ce17a08070c12f769f8578aaff66e5f4.jpg


----------



## wiiwidow

Thanks lovelies :) Good to know it's quite normal, although disconcerting! :) xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Finally had my big, long scan today. The sonographer recorded it on DVD for us. We were on team yellow and didnt want to know, but when I reviewed the DVD at home, there was a part where she put "cervix":dohh:. So I guess this means I am having a girl! I am very happy but I didnt want to know:nope:. Good thing is that hubby didnt catch it, so Im going to tell him not to rewatch the DVD if he doesnt want to know. Here are two pics.
 



Attached Files:







baby feet.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8









baby.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> Okay, so don't laugh! Here is my 21+1 bump...I am considering posting it on Facebook (since people keep asking me to), but I'm paranoid it doesn't look like a bump. Lol. I haven't gained anything yet this pregnancy, so I dunno where it all went if it IS a bump. :dohh:

Definitely no fat there! You look amazing!:happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

Awwww Mrskcbrown, your baby is beautiful!!! I guess you wil find out for sure in a little less than 20 weeks Wooooohooooooo!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Marlarky said:


> Awwww Mrskcbrown, your baby is beautiful!!! I guess you wil find out for sure in a little less than 20 weeks Wooooohooooooo!!


Thanks! Yep I guess Im having girl. No mistaking the word "cervix":haha:


----------



## Marlarky

Hhahaha you can pretend its latin for "private part!"


----------



## charlotte1990

Hi just thought i'd let u know i'm on team blue if ur still updating front page :) x


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! Finally had my big, long scan today. The sonographer recorded it on DVD for us. We were on team yellow and didnt want to know, but when I reviewed the DVD at home, there was a part where she put "cervix":dohh:. So I guess this means I am having a girl! I am very happy but I didnt want to know:nope:. Good thing is that hubby didnt catch it, so Im going to tell him not to rewatch the DVD if he doesnt want to know. Here are two pics.

Are you positive it was the baby's cervix? Because she had to find my cervix for whatever reason and I remember her labeling it too. So could it have been YOUR cervix she was labeling? Lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Finally had my big, long scan today. The sonographer recorded it on DVD for us. We were on team yellow and didnt want to know, but when I reviewed the DVD at home, there was a part where she put "cervix":dohh:. So I guess this means I am having a girl! I am very happy but I didnt want to know:nope:. Good thing is that hubby didnt catch it, so Im going to tell him not to rewatch the DVD if he doesnt want to know. Here are two pics.
> 
> Are you positive it was the baby's cervix? Because she had to find my cervix for whatever reason and I remember her labeling it too. So could it have been YOUR cervix she was labeling? LolClick to expand...

Yes I guess you could be right but it seemed pretty small, let me go recheck. Thanks!


----------



## Marlarky

Hey, yeah that is definitely a good point!! Because if she knew that u didnt want to know the sex Idk why she would label the baby's cervix. Let us know!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Maybe you all are right!:dohh:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Maybe you all are right!:dohh:

I wanna know now! Go check and let us know! Hehe


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wiiwidow, just to ease your mind.... Although I haven't had any, my friend that is 2 weeks ahead of me started having them at 18 weeks, and another friend (who's daughter is a year old) said she had them from 16 weeks on, and had them about every day or so, each one lasting between 30 seconds to a minute long... Her baby is perfectly healthy too, so no worries! :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And wow... 18 weekends.. When you put it like that, it's nerve racking!!!! LOL


----------



## carmyz

mrsbrown i really dont think they could see a babys cervix on a u/s if u can put up a pic of it that would be great..they always check ours to make sure its closed so maybe u missed seein it


----------



## impatient1

I didn't get pictures but saw her label one at my scan that said cervix and she was referring to mine.


----------



## rachael872211

Good point about the cervix! Let us know what you see Mrskcbrown. 

Congratulations Charlotte. x


----------



## winegums

you cant see the babies cervix hun only the labia (i.e. 3 lines) so she was talking about your cervix! xx


----------



## rachael872211

I've still got a UTI. I've been back to the doctors and they are going to send another urine sample off to the hospital to see what bacteria isnt being killed off by the antibiotics. 

I know im my own worst enemy by googling uti's in pregnancy.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies congrats on all still having scans are we close to all having had them now ?, Missbrown i think maybe she ment your cervix but scan does look very girly looking either way its a very cute piccy :).

Congrats on the bumps i look like a whale so no way i am showing mine lol..

sorry if i scared every one but yes 18 weeks sounds so little when we say it like that lol.

we have picked the mychild versus pram its beautiful :) xx


----------



## winegums

omg 

ITS MY V DAY woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

im a happy lady!

also

doesn't third tri start at 28 weeks? eek 4 weeks till 3rd tri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> omg
> 
> ITS MY V DAY woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> im a happy lady!
> 
> also
> 
> doesn't third tri start at 28 weeks? eek 4 weeks till 3rd tri!!!!!!!!!!

I remember we were all in 1st tri like a min ago and discussing nausea (am I too nauseous? nauseous enough? When will it start? when will it go away? etc)


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> omg
> 
> ITS MY V DAY woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> im a happy lady!
> 
> also
> 
> doesn't third tri start at 28 weeks? eek 4 weeks till 3rd tri!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!! Congratulations :happydance: a week for me - I can't wait!!

ps only 16 weeks for d day for you, arghhhhhh!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah :dohh: I think it was my cervix:haha:. I still think its a girl but not changing status or anything, LOL. Im so silly! Thanks ladies!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww congrats wine hun, Yep 4 more weeks then ur on the last leg i swear theese are the quickest 40 weeks ever !! lol xxx


----------



## winegums

i know it goes soooooooo slow once you've first found out and now it starts speeding up to the end! lol


----------



## carmyz

i think in aus our viable day is 23wks a member of my family had her lil girl at 23wks that was xmas last yr shes perfectly healthy now..

im so excited that we have 18wks or less left i want to meet my lil girl now lol..im sure its goin to go quick with xmas and that comin up..been buyin presents already we have so much to buy. still havent got a proper belly yet even when i lay down now its a big blob lol but my belly button its startin to pop but still has a bit to go lol.


----------



## Marlarky

Im still waiting on my scan!! :( I get it Monday, WOOOOOOT!!!!! Im so excited!! Only 4 more days!!

Congrats on Vdays too!!!

Do we enter double digits in 2nd trimester or is that not until 3rd?? I feel like I have soo long left until Im in the double digit contdown!!!


----------



## rachael872211

It really is going fast now. x


----------



## rachael872211

What does it mean when you say enter double digits? I've seen that come up a bit but have no idea what it means? x


----------



## SIEGAL

rachael872211 said:


> What does it mean when you say enter double digits? I've seen that come up a bit but have no idea what it means? x

I think they mean under 100 days left till due date (like 99 has only two digits). I think


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> What does it mean when you say enter double digits? I've seen that come up a bit but have no idea what it means? x
> 
> I think they mean under 100 days left till due date (like 99 has only two digits). I thinkClick to expand...

That's correct. :flower:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oooh, so I have to share this...
Went to the Dr yesterday, and my regular doctor was running behind, so I opted to see the nurse practitioner. When she came in (without looking at my starting weight of 112 lbs) she said "You gained 10 lbs in the last month.. You need to slow down and stop eating for two, you're only eating for one and a half"... That irritated me right off. When I mentioned my starting weight, she said "well, maybe that's acceptable then. But watch it. Don't eat junk." .... I told her I don't eat that much junk at all (totally true). Anyways, she went to find the baby's heartbeat, and couldn't find it at first. When she did, she didn't tell me what the rate was so I asked and she answered "In the 150s somewhere" which didn't make me that happy, since she didn't spend much time looking anyways (granted the baby kept moving, and I kept telling her where she was sitting, but she didn't listen until the last few seconds of checking for it)... THEN when she measured my uterus height, she just briefly felt for it, and didn't even use a measuring tape to check the inches... 


Anyways... She irritated me. I decided I'm never going to opt to see the nurse practitioner again, I'm sticking with my doctor even if he IS 2 hours behind.... LOL


Hope everyone else is doing well! 
I haven't had much of a chance to catch up on posts, and have been busy trying to prove that my student is not actually autistic, but rather has ADHD... Which is tough when it's little old me (not "properly educated" in the subject, but has worked with autistic kids before, and researched it like crazy to make sure) Vs. a teacher, a psychologist, and the kid's parents... :(


----------



## Marlarky

Yes , double digits means like when you only have 99 days or less left until due date.
Im guessing 2nd trimester.

I keep asking everyone around me to guess if baby is a boy or girl and all i get are a bunch of "i dunno"'s. :( I want people to guess so it can keep me entertained until scan on Monday morning!!!


----------



## carmyz

26days and i ll be in double digits atm its 125days lol seems like forever


----------



## Marlarky

Lol i know, i feel like it is taking forever too!!!


----------



## amber20

have a wonderful day!


----------



## winegums

ooo double digits! 12 days till i'm in double digits!!!!!!!!!!! that's less than two weeks omglol!


----------



## rachael872211

I think that means I have 19 days without looking at my ticker :-S

I might be wrong. Yay! 3 WEEKS! 

I just measured my bra size, thinking id only gone up a cup size, and i'm a 36E!! I'm so shocked. I used to be, and prob will be again soon, a C. x


----------



## dd29

hi ladys just wanted to voice my concerns not really to sure where to start.
i had acute liver falure which then caused kidney falure 2 years ago it was a horrible time and was given 20 hours to live now because the hospital wher i live isnt a specelist hospital i had to be transferd all the way to birmingham (the queen elizebeth 2nd hospital) birmingham is about 3 and a half hours away from where i live.

this all happened in june 2008 and i was told then if i ever had another pregnancy i wud not b able to go term but nothing was written down because i wasnt pregnant at the time and they were more worried on getting me back to good health.

well im pregnant now and wen i told my hospital wat i was told in birmingham about the whole goin to term thing they kinda laughed it off and made me feel really stupid sooooooooo i have been in contact with birmingham told them im pregnant and they told me to see my gp asap and get re refered back to them which i have and the leters already been sent off, birmingham have told me i am NOT aloud to go full term im just worried that my hospital still wont believe me tho and make me go full term just got to wait till i get the letter from birmingham but its all eating me up and i cant stop worrying my hosptal is sooo naf and they dont seem to giv a shit where as birmingham seem real concerned. im just so worried my hospiat still wont listen and make me go the whole hog i really dont want to get ill again sorry about the essay just worried and wanted to get it off my chest. xxx


----------



## winegums

why are you not allowed to go to term hun? if it was a serious emergency birmingham staff would contact your hospital themselves and discuss the matter! it would also be on your notes whether you were pregnant or not at the time it happened! for now i would advise you not to panic and contact birmingham ask them to explain it to you, and if further action needs to be taken tell them to speak to your hospitals maternity department


----------



## dd29

because goin to full term wud put to much strain on my body but my hospial aint haven it they just think im trying to get started off early but it is honestly wat i was told and im sure it will be put in writing wen i go and see them 4 a check up in birmingham which shud be soon just waiting 4 the letter. my last son was 9 pound and the liver falure happened 2 years after he was born so thats why ive got to be watched all my hospital want is growth scans they turned there nose up wen i told them i cant go full term but anyway ive spoken to birmingham now and they have really stressed that im not to go term i dont mind as long as baby is ok my last son was 2 weeks late so it wud be nice having one a few wks early birmingham also stressed that i shudent be having babys over 7 pounds but my hospital have said thats crap its like they just dont believe me they make me feel really stupid xxx


----------



## Marlarky

:hugs: Im sorry for the complicated situation you are in, hun. Keep venting and do what YOU believe is best. Trust whom you truly believe is right :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hmmm... according to a ticker I have on my old myspace page, I have 121 days to go, and have been pregnant 159 days so far... Sooo... 38 days less to go than I've been pregnant so far :) LOL How exciting :)

And DD29, I hope everything gets sorted out for you soon!! Just try to relax... It's better for you and for the baby if you don't stress too much...


----------



## juicylove

Good luck with the Hosp DD29 :hugs:

Can't believe I'm 22 weeks today were is the weeks going to it's flying by, have gender scan on the 15th but starting to back down on finding out as this is my 3rd and I never did b4 but I'm very curious this time can't make up my mind lol


----------



## rachael872211

DD29, you need to make sure that the hospitals are corresponding between each other. Don't get stressed out over it but do make sure that you are chasing up who you need to be chasing up. 

Are you getting the letter from Birmingham or are they going to be sending it straight to your current hospital? They should be doing both. But anyway chase up Birmingham for the letter, and if they say they have done it speak to the other hospital to check they have it and what are they proposing to do now they have the letter. If Birmingham hospital hasnt wrote the letter yet, better still if you know who is supposed to be writing the letter, you can find out who their medical sec is and try and speak directly to him/her. Find out when they are going to be writing the letter. If they say a couple of days. Ring in a couple of days, and so on.......That way you will feel in control of the situation and that you are doing all you can be doing. x


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Sentiment

anyone else find their baby's movements tickilish?


----------



## Virginia

Sentiment said:


> anyone else find their baby's movements tickilish?

No, but if I'm really hungry, it kinda makes me nauseous! Lol


----------



## misznessa

he is kicking me really bad today i dunno what i did lol cant believe 17 more weeks till i hold him in my arms and YAY my ticker moved!!:happydance:


----------



## Virginia

misznessa said:


> he is kicking me really bad today i dunno what i did lol cant believe 17 more weeks till i hold him in my arms and YAY my ticker moved!!:happydance:

Holy crap it already moved?! Wow! It seems like it JUST moved! YAY!! Mine will move soon!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies sorry havent been around gosh i have had such a busy weekend with the kids, Took them to see Garfield 3D trying to ask a 3 Year old to keep his glasses on was challenging lol.
Baby boy keeps kicking me in the ribs its sooo sore but at least i know he is getting bigger :).

DD hun i hope Birmingham really help you to get it sorted because your health is important and your local hospital should take that seriously !.
How was every 1s weekend ??. xxxx


----------



## amber20

I love laying down and watching her move. I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going.


----------



## Sentiment

Wow you feel your babe in your ribs already?

im just feeling stuff above my belly button, I feel it mostly down low.

also, I can't lay on my stomach anymore because baby gets pissed.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo yes i feel when he is digging in my ribs, I cannot tell yet if its a foot or a hand but it gets real sore when he digs in there xxx


----------



## juicylove

I'm still only feeling baba move down low too, everyone is saying I'm quite low I wonder is this cause it's my 3rd???? 

I have my gender scan on Friday I'm so excited, decided to keep it between me and DH but see how long that lasts :dance: :dance: 

Hope all are doing well :) :):wohoo:


----------



## lucky3

I mostly feel mine low down but I have an anterior placenta so that may mask it higher. I could see my belly moving about 3 inches above my belly button today, not sure if it was hiccups or rhythmical kicking!

I am so loving feeling her again as all was quiet from about 15 - 20 weeks :)


----------



## SIEGAL

I can't believe how much the baby is moving either. Just 2-3 weeks ago I was on here so upset I didn't feel anything. Even my husband felt her (amazingly through an inch or two of fat!) when she kicked very hard.I can't believe we are almost at third trimester only a few more weeks

ooh, and I think my ticker moved too...I feel like not too long ago all the ticker boxes were on the left side!


----------



## misznessa

YAY for all the babies kicking and tickers moving!!! 

i went to finish my anatomy scan today and baby was still stubborn lol he wouldnt move!!! he was in the same spot the whole time even after i ate drank walked around n nothing! lol i just got head shot piks since mister Ayden was nice n comfy in my uterus lol
he is 1lb 3oz now =] how is everyone else feeling?! and if anyone had scans this week or coming up hope is goes all well!!


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia it makes me feel a bit sick too when its a big move. 

Juicylove i'm carrying low (I think) This is my 2nd. I'm defo with the theory at the mo that you carry different for different sexes. With DD I was just EVERYWHERE! This bump is neat and actually looks like a bump. 

Can anyone else tell which way up their baby is? Because 90% off my feelings are down low I am assuming they are his feet as they are strong? So I think he's bum down at the mo. 

2nd trimester has gone so quick. does 3rd go quick? I'm so excited :-D


----------



## carmyz

lucky that probably was ur heartbeat :)

my lil girl moves around quite alot i also have a anterior placenta it feels different when she kicks that lol. i sit there and play with her sometimes i love feelin her move. The boys were kissing my belly yesterday my eldest likes to feel her move its so cute.

Goin out shoppin today with my sis i need to find more clothes mainly dresses as its spring here and should be warmin up pretty soon..atm were having alot of rain which is really annoying. im having another scan this thursday to double check that she is a she lol then i can start buyin stuff for the baby shower :D


----------



## mummymadness

All my kicks are high up thik connor is maye head down but could be wrong lol, wow 3rd tri for lots of you girls in literally 3 weeks were has the time gone lol ooo and im also carrying low and on baby number 4 :).

Hows every 1 been ? today it is miserable here xxxx


----------



## SIEGAL

rachael872211 said:


> Virginia it makes me feel a bit sick too when its a big move.
> 
> Juicylove i'm carrying low (I think) This is my 2nd. I'm defo with the theory at the mo that you carry different for different sexes. With DD I was just EVERYWHERE! This bump is neat and actually looks like a bump.
> 
> Can anyone else tell which way up their baby is? Because 90% off my feelings are down low I am assuming they are his feet as they are strong? So I think he's bum down at the mo.
> 
> 2nd trimester has gone so quick. does 3rd go quick? I'm so excited :-D

I feel all my kicks low too. Two weeks ago i felt them super low now they are below my belly button. Last time I went to Dr. they said baby was breach so I think its her feet


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Mine changes around all the time.. I feel her kicks low most of the time, but I also feel her tumble around so much, and then feel the jabs EVERYWHERE. One minute it's on my left side, low, the next up in my right side ribs!!

And mine has a nice little habit of moving up to my ribs more during the nighttime. When I actually lay down to go to bed, I feel her flip though, and start feeling her kick my side lower (but on the same side).. Mine likes to roll A LOT. I'll sit there and watch my stomach get SUPER hard and you can see her roll beneath.. it's insane :) I love it though. She kicks so hard, my entire stomach jumps sometimes. And she's finally letting my mom feel her kick (but nobody else other than her and my dog)... She seems to love when my dog cuddles to my belly. He'll 'hug' my stomach, and rest his head on it. When she kicks him, he moves his head to a different spot and she'll kick there. Lol it's a nightly thing for him now :)
Here is a pic of him doing just that hehehe :) :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs782.snc4/66235_1347170733920_1670877860_683006_6705810_n.jpg


----------



## rachael872211

I've felt this one roll twice I think. My stomach goes really hard and feels like there are loads of pressure. 

I'm really looking forward to my next midwife appointment. It feels so long since I have had one. 

Has anyone elses pets changed since being pregnant? My cats have. One who spends most of her life outside is now indoors all the time, plus one will sleep at the bottom of the stairs and the other at the top as if they are protecting me. x


----------



## evewidow

hey ladies , i m back and caught up on the thread , congrats to v day people !

new york was fab i had a great time but i think i over did it a little trying to cram everything into a few days and now i am completely knackered along with jet lag so today im doing nothing but put my feet up in sofa and catch up on the laptop lol 

baby wise - she has been kicking away a fair bit and you can see my tummy move at hard ones and hubby can see and feel it too which i didnt think he would yet with my anterior placenta so thats good. 

i got some cute pink calvin klein baby grows and bibs from the states cheap so lets hope they are right about the sex as they are very pink and girly lol.


----------



## SIEGAL

evewidow said:


> hey ladies , i m back and caught up on the thread , congrats to v day people !
> 
> new york was fab i had a great time but i think i over did it a little trying to cram everything into a few days and now i am completely knackered along with jet lag so today im doing nothing but put my feet up in sofa and catch up on the laptop lol
> 
> baby wise - she has been kicking away a fair bit and you can see my tummy move at hard ones and hubby can see and feel it too which i didnt think he would yet with my anterior placenta so thats good.
> 
> i got some cute pink calvin klein baby grows and bibs from the states cheap so lets hope they are right about the sex as they are very pink and girly lol.

aww...how was your trip to NY? Where did you shop, eat ,what did you see?? I miss NY so much, I cried yesterday when I saw a movie depicting the subway!! Miami Beach is great and all, but you always have a thing for your home town......plus its the "best city in the world"


----------



## evewidow

SIEGAL said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies , i m back and caught up on the thread , congrats to v day people !
> 
> new york was fab i had a great time but i think i over did it a little trying to cram everything into a few days and now i am completely knackered along with jet lag so today im doing nothing but put my feet up in sofa and catch up on the laptop lol
> 
> baby wise - she has been kicking away a fair bit and you can see my tummy move at hard ones and hubby can see and feel it too which i didnt think he would yet with my anterior placenta so thats good.
> 
> i got some cute pink calvin klein baby grows and bibs from the states cheap so lets hope they are right about the sex as they are very pink and girly lol.
> 
> aww...how was your trip to NY? Where did you shop, eat ,what did you see?? I miss NY so much, I cried yesterday when I saw a movie depicting the subway!! Miami Beach is great and all, but you always have a thing for your home town......plus its the "best city in the world"Click to expand...

aww it is a great city and the subway i found fab , such a cheap way to get around much better than the public transport round here i think the longest we waited for a train was about 4 mins and people were moaning lol its like an hour here on a good day .
we did all the touristy stuff really , empire state , rockerfella , brooklyn bridge , horse and cart round central park , macy's , 5th avenue , tiffanys ( bought a necklace for my birthday prezzie its sooo lush ) times square , grand central station , maddison square gardens , fao schwarz , m&m world , staten island ferry , statue of liberty, wall street , ground zero , century21 ..i think thats most of it lol 
ate in hard rock and planet hollywood and then just in local delis/diners falafel , hotdogs , bagels , paninis etc ooh and we had a frozen custard from shake shack that place was amazing !
i have some pics here if anyone is interested :
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=38525&id=100000002073887&l=433fb3ebdf

and 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=38529&id=100000002073887&l=7b61e517f4


----------



## SIEGAL

oh boy, you did do the tourist-y stuff. Nothing wrong with that though, I remember begging by grandma to take me to the observation deck of the world trade center when we were downtown once, I don't know why I begged to go. A month later, it was gone. 
Its great you ate the street food, way too many tourists eat too much chains and fast food for some reason and miss out on the best part of NY, the food!
I lived 3 blocks from century 21/WTC 2 years ago I used to go all the time, best shopping!
I am always whining to my husband about things I want to eat but cant get easily down in Miami --- Yesterday I was complaining how much I wanted a tongue and chopped liver sandwich and a piece of baked salmon --- I know where to get all that stuff in NY But down here.........no..........
Next time I am pregnant I am moving back to NY so my cravings don't go unnatended!


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> I've felt this one roll twice I think. My stomach goes really hard and feels like there are loads of pressure.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to my next midwife appointment. It feels so long since I have had one.
> 
> Has anyone elses pets changed since being pregnant? My cats have. One who spends most of her life outside is now indoors all the time, plus one will sleep at the bottom of the stairs and the other at the top as if they are protecting me. x

My two cats have become horrid...both of them decided they didn't like the baby stuff or whatever change was about to happen. One cat peed in the bouncer chair right in front of me, and the other peed all over our bedroom once the other cat was outside...I threw them both outside and got Feliway and cleaned the spots...so far I think they've been good...I haven't stumbled across anymore pee...If they do it again though, I'm going to put them outside for good...cat pee is the absolute worst, and I will NOT be scrubbing that nasty stuff out anymore. They'd better learn to accept what's about to happen.


----------



## sleepen

so my 10yr old got sent home today with tonsalitis. took her to the doc and it is only a bad sore throat. dumb nurse.

both my cat and dog have gotten super lovey and want me to pet them and play with them all the time.

it's funny i live right across the river from nyc, in jersey and never been to half of the thing u went to see. lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I've felt this one roll twice I think. My stomach goes really hard and feels like there are loads of pressure.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to my next midwife appointment. It feels so long since I have had one.
> 
> Has anyone elses pets changed since being pregnant? My cats have. One who spends most of her life outside is now indoors all the time, plus one will sleep at the bottom of the stairs and the other at the top as if they are protecting me. x
> 
> My two cats have become horrid...both of them decided they didn't like the baby stuff or whatever change was about to happen. One cat peed in the bouncer chair right in front of me, and the other peed all over our bedroom once the other cat was outside...I threw them both outside and got Feliway and cleaned the spots...so far I think they've been good...I haven't stumbled across anymore pee...If they do it again though, I'm going to put them outside for good...cat pee is the absolute worst, and I will NOT be scrubbing that nasty stuff out anymore. They'd better learn to accept what's about to happen.Click to expand...

I live with a cat as well so I can testify! So far no mistakes yet. Im wondering how she will react when the baby gets here.:shrug:


----------



## winegums

sleepen said:


> it's funny i live right across the river from nyc, in jersey and never been to half of the thing u went to see. lol

lol its always the way - i live in london and never bothered with any of the 'attractions' like buckinham palace, madam tussauds, changing of the guards, oxford street, millenium eye etc


----------



## rachael872211

Oh wow, New York sounds amazing!! And all the pictures. I'm so jealous.  

I am a bit worried about how the cats will be once the baby arrives. I have heard that they like to sleep in moses baskets, which I am the most frightened about. I'm just going to make sure that the baby is always behind a closed door when in the basket. 

I had a rubbish day at work. My manager told me I probably won't be able to come back part time because of the management restructure. Its the bloody NHS and we have 3 ppl who have moved about. I don't think there going to be changing all the policies for flexiable working, jst for our one part of the NHS. Then she also informed me that I should come back full time just for a couple of months so they don't ask for some of my maternity pay back. I'm worried about that :-( 
and to top it off, because I had a UTI she told me I should probably start eating better because I may have diabetes!! Er I am eating healthily and it was bloody insulting! Sorry rant over. Just had to get it off my chest. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I've noticed my dog (who was already cuddly to begin with) likes to cuddle even more. He has also kind of learned not to lean on my belly too hard or he'll get a kick from baby (and a 'look' from me telling him to back off)... He did start peeing on things when I didn't give him enough attention though, so I'm trying to get him to go "love" other people in the house as much as me... LOL it's working so far, but we'll see how long that lasts. 
The biggest change I've seen is in my sister's female dog, Alice. She's gotten protective of me all of a sudden. If another dog starts rough housing near me, she gets between me and them and protects me.. Definitely reassuring :) Hopefully she'll be that way when baby comes, too, but for the baby... hahaha :)


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Oh wow, New York sounds amazing!! And all the pictures. I'm so jealous.
> 
> I am a bit worried about how the cats will be once the baby arrives. I have heard that they like to sleep in moses baskets, which I am the most frightened about. I'm just going to make sure that the baby is always behind a closed door when in the basket.
> 
> I had a rubbish day at work. My manager told me I probably won't be able to come back part time because of the management restructure. Its the bloody NHS and we have 3 ppl who have moved about. I don't think there going to be changing all the policies for flexiable working, jst for our one part of the NHS. Then she also informed me that I should come back full time just for a couple of months so they don't ask for some of my maternity pay back. I'm worried about that :-(
> and to top it off, because I had a UTI she told me I should probably start eating better because I may have diabetes!! Er I am eating healthily and it was bloody insulting! Sorry rant over. Just had to get it off my chest. x

i thought that you didn't have to pay back maternity pay even if you left now - tho that could just be civil service?? i also thought flexible working was offered to everyone. i'd look into it. she sounds a really unhelpful old bag, tee hee!


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah that just about sums her up. I only thought that you would have to pay it back if you didnt come back. I am fully intending on coming back. Plus it says nothing in the policy about paying part of it back if coming back part time, just the bit on not coming back at all. I think she is talking a load of rubbish tbh, she just likes to scare me. 

My sister works for the NHS but a different branch, she went part time after maternity leave and hasnt had to pay anything back. I am guessing that all the policies are pretty much based around the same thing even though we work for different sectors. x


----------



## evewidow

my cat always loves me more when im pregnant and purrs on my tummy , doesnt want to know me any other time. when i had my 1st son my one cat went off her food and made herself ill but we have never had any sleeping in moses baskets/cots or peeing on stuff thankfully . 

when i lived with mom we had a cat who was 15 at the time we had had him since birth almost , anyway he was really fussy he was my moms cat used to follow her everywhere , when i was young i did a parade with the brownies or sunday school and he walked all the way round following me ..anyway im going off topic but when my moms now husband moved in the cat used to pee on his workbag/laptop, poo on his washing pile etc he was really jealous lol !


----------



## Sentiment

I just had the biggest kick ever right at my belly button, it felt like a drum being hit in my tummy. 

just made my horrible day.


----------



## kns

HOW IS EVERYONE?
we are on team Blue!!!
Lewis Joseph.
x


----------



## juicylove

kns said:


> HOW IS EVERYONE?
> we are on team Blue!!!
> Lewis Joseph.
> x

Congrats on team blue :baby:

Cant wait to find out on friday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## evewidow

congrats on team blue kns - nice name choice too :D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, Kns!! :) :)


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats all still finding out, Sorry havent read through all pages i have missed i have been offline 2 days real real poorly with some sort of bug but clearing it now.

How has every one been ??, Ooooo and congrats to all who hit V day this week :) xx


----------



## rachael872211

Yay! Congratulations kns. I love the name also. x


----------



## rachael872211

My V day is tomorrow!! Woo. x


----------



## carmyz

i have my scan today to make sure bubs is a girl lol i hope shes still a she..lookin forward to seein her again and were takin our eldest son Ethan so he can see her to..appointments at 10.30am its 6.41am now


----------



## evewidow

let us know how you get on carmyz im trying to persuade hubby to let me have another scan but we have spent a fair bit recently so hes not convinced eyt


----------



## 1sttimemom08

It's only 2:15pm, and Zealia is already playing in my ribs!! She usually saves this for night time, but apparently by reading to my mom's class while walking around, she decided it was time to go up there and kick... No fun :( I can tell I'm in for trouble when she gets bigger (both in the womb and when she's born!)...

But earlier was fun!! I would poke my stomach, and she'd kick back. I kept doing it for about a half hour, playing with her. Finally, I stood up, and she kicked me in the ribs... lol figures... she already knows how to get revenge :/


----------



## mummymadness

lol they always know how to get revenge on us i think its inbread in our little angels lol.

GL for scan Carmyz hope ur little princess stays a princess lol. xxx


----------



## janna

Had my 20 week ultrasound today and we're on team :pink:!
So excited to be having a baby girl... due Feb 26th.


----------



## Marlarky

Woooooot!! Okay so I had my 20 weeks ultrasound on Monday, at 21 weeks. 
At first, baby was sleeping face down but the technician said that it was great, so that she could get nice good pics of the spine. She said that he was really tall for a baby at 21 weeks!! After lots of measuring and picture taking, baby finally started moving!! Omg they were such a character! Stretching and imitating how mommy was laying on the bed, and then even THUMB SUCKING!! awww They were also sticking their tongue out at me while waving hahah!! how cutee <3
So then at the end the lady goes "down south" on my little guy 
and she says..........

BOY!!! 

And no, there was no denying it haha! He was definitely a boy!! 

My mom jokes that hes going to be "6 feet tall and 6 feet long!"
Hhahah that crazy woman!! 

Now time for pictures!! YAYY!!
In the first one he is stretching and sucking his thumb, in the second one he's sucking his thumb and its adorablee!!!! <3. The 3rd is a body pic, the 4th is face profile and the 5th is face profile sideways.

Yayyy Team blue!!! 
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









ultrasound 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









ultrasound 3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









ultrasound 4.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









ultrasound 4a.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Marlarky

Congrats Janna on Team pink!! :pink:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats Marlarky!! :) Those are VERY clear pics you got!!!! Looks great!!! :)

My parents just told me that they are going to get the crib I want for me for a baby shower gift... I'm soooo excited!! I have to act surprised at my shower, and until then, pretend I don't know.... but I just HAD to share my excitement with someone!!! :) :) :) 

Here is a picture of it... It's a convertible one, so it will convert to a day bed, a toddler bed, and a full sized bed later :) :)

https://www.babiitalia.com/images/phe2.jpg


----------



## carmyz

hey guys shes still a girl yay lol so happy..im having a 3/4d u/s on the 6th of november cant wait to get some 3d pics of her..congrats to marlakay on ur lil boy very cute pics


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, congrats, Carmyz! :)

I can't wait to have my 3D 4D pics done!! I won't get mine until beginning of December.. Until then, no more scans for me!!! :( I'm kind of sad about it because I don't get to see her for awhile longer... but at the same time, they DID say it's because there's no medical need for it, and that my pregnancy is progressing very nicely.. so I guess I should be somewhat relieved :) lol


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Carmyz and Malarky. They are really good pics Malarky! I love the thumb sucking one. 

The Cot is beautiful 1sttimemom. I bet you are excited! x


----------



## lucky3

It's V day Rach!!! and anyone else due on the 3rd!! :happydance: :happydance:

I have also booked a 4d scan - hubby still thinks it's a waste of money but i can't wait to see bubs again and just want to check she's still a girl as i keep buying stuff!!

Congrats to Janna on team pink and Carmyz for STILL being pink!! And wow what pics Malarky, congrats on your little man!! And to KNS too :)

1sttiemmom your cot is gorgeous, i really love the design of the American cots, and the just look so well made. Haven't got my head round baby showers though, does everyone have one? Sounds great :)


----------



## winegums

that cot is gorgeous 1sttimemom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evewidow

Great pics marlarky congrats on team blue 

janna congrats on team pink 

1sttimemom08 that cot looks great !

congrats to all the v day people too ! 

DS1 has gone on his 1st school trip without me there today so im a bit anxious as he gets travel sick and im hoping he is ok they arent going far though just to the zoo about 40 mins away i stayed to wave the coach off im such a silly billy lol !
i have so much housework to do today but im feeling a bit tired and like i need a rest boo :(
how is everyone else?


----------



## janna

Thanks everyone! We're so excited about having a little girl...
Congrats Malarky on your precious baby BOY!
Here is a pic from my ultrasound yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kns

thanks fro all the nice comments.


congrats to everyone
x


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo wow lots of V days and genders this week congrats and that cot is stunning 1sttimemom.

I cannot believe how far we have come so far, xxx


----------



## evewidow

ive found a cheap 3d scan by me - same place i went to for gender i am going to convince hubby to let me have it as we have some spending money left from the holiday that would cover it ...wish me luck lol i really wanna triple check she is still a girl before i go mad in the january sales lmao


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, only just managed to get back on since i got back off holiday :) 
we had a great time and DD loved it :) but i am glad to be back. 
Congrats to everyone with gender scans and v-days coming up, mine is on saturday, cant believe how quick it has come round lol
Got my 3d scan in 2 weeks aswell can't wait for that :)
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## amber20

Congrats to everyone who has recently had their gender scans!


----------



## rachael872211

Oooooo January Sales!! I can't wait. 

I know Clare!! Happy V Day, double digits next  

I now have 2 weeks off work. It feels great! And I have come off night shifts now too which is a big relief. x


----------



## carmyz

thanks guys im so happy she didnt grown any extra parts lol..now i can relax and not worry about taking stuff back..phew!! lol i had a baby shower with ds1 but not with ds2 cause i already had boy stuff as im having a girl this time and dont have much at all im throwing a baby shower with alot of games and prizes i love baby showers there heaps of fun.. im a cake decorator so im goin to be making my own cake a baby buggy thats goin to be white and pink should be fun to make..

still in a bit of shock that were in october already not long till xmas then not long till we pop yay lol..got so much to do still have alot of pressies to buy still..and i want everything to be ready b4 we go on our holiday on the 27th dec..havent got long at all..

hope everyone is well take care xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies!! I'm EXTREMELY excited for it!! I keep talking to my mom about it and just BEAMING!!! :) :) :)

And here, baby showers are common. But not everyone has them. Here, someone else throws them for you (family or friends.. usually friends, but unfortunately none of my friends have the time for it.. so my sister is doing it for me).. It's just a fun time to play games, open presents, and get TONS of advice (some, not so wanted I'm sure lol)... 

And now I'm curious what cribs (cots) look like for you in the UK... lol I know there are some here that are more "classic".. but I fell in love with this, and doubted I'd get it since it's a little pricey.. I'm completely shocked that they're getting it for me!! :) :)


----------



## Virginia

My ticker moved! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

It's funny how 2nd tri is the most stand-still..

Like we look forward to feeling movements,
then when OH feels movements.
Gender scan, (for some, the only scan)
and then VDAY!!!

Now that Im counting down to Vday..... what comes afterward?
Sure, there's count down to 3rd tri. And it's exciting when youre considered 6months.

But what goes on in that last tri?! It's all labor! and hospital bag packing!
Its scary to think that we are almost at the point already, isnt it ladies!?!?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

VERY scary! I mean, you hit that 6 month mark at 23 weeks... V day at 24... The only things I have left to look forward to is my 3D 4D scan in early December, and then everything will fly by because next is Christmas, New years, my 21st birthday that I won't really be celebrating, and soon after... DUE DATE! lol everything is flying by sooo fast!! I'm a little nervous now lol


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh i feel like that too!! Halloween is almost here, then Thanksgiving, Xmas, New Years eve which IS my birthday and thenn BOOM february is going to be here before I know it!! I dont think my husband realizes how fast its coming. Im nesting like I have OCD and im only 5 and something months, and DH isnt doing anything because he thinks we have soooo much longer!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Cots over here look simelar, they just don't look as amazing as that 1! lol. 

I've got my milestones as V-day, which was yesterday. Then double digits, when I have under 99 days to go. Then 3rd Trimester. Also I created another one for myself for when the baby should be turned around by to the upside down position which should be by 32 weeks...........I like making ones up. ;-) 

I am really thankful I have had so much to do though in this pregnancy with all the family weddings and moving house, then Christmas. Its just making it go so quickly! x


----------



## dd29

Hello ladies thanks 4 all ur replys I got a appointment Thursday at Birmingham rang them on wed just waiting 4 the app letter wit times et'c there still saying can't go full term and that will b on my notes after I see dr in Birmingham so wen I see my spelist where i live on 24th november it will b on my notes so I won't hav to explain anything it will b there i- writing so feel better now just the long drive to do to birminham Thursday x x


----------



## evewidow

glad you getting it sorted dd29 be better when its all on your notes :)

milestones yea that 3rd tri is slowly creeping up on us ill prob start to get organised then ! still need to make space in my room for baby and clean out baby's room from when ds2 was in it and rebuild cot etc . I got my sons birthday and party to sort out and all the xmas stuff to get to keep me busy in the mean time.


----------



## lucky3

my milestones are :
24 weeks = v day
25 weeks = HIP grant (!!)
25 + 6? = down to double digits
26 weeks = 6 months and 4d scan
27 weeks baby weighs c. 2lbs and chances of survival increase significantly (can't remember where i read that!)
28 weeks = 3rd tri, or is that 29???

33 weeks = maternity leave (well christmas hols which then turns into it!!) YAY!!

they are a bit weird I know :)


----------



## evewidow

ooh yes the grant - good one !though i dont have an appointment till im 28 weeks so ill have to wait till then , hope it comes quickly though im using mine to get the rest of my cloth nappies as thats my only big purchase i have to get for this baby really.


----------



## lucky3

i will get mine at 25+5 as they push the 24 week appointment on to give you the grant. can't complain!

when do we next have bloods, is that 28 weeks? how do you know if you have to have a glucose test, would they have said already?!!


----------



## Ava Grace

they told me from the start that I would need a glucose as there is diabetes in my family...

when do you get the hip grant? If I get the forms at 28 weeks how long will it atke to get the money? 

xx


----------



## lucky3

You are entitled any time after 25 weeks and I think the money comes through very quickly, like a week or so after you do the form...or the midwife does.


----------



## evewidow

glucose test - they told me from the begining last time but nothing has been mentioned this time round.

grant - my friend did hers recently took about 3-4 weeks from sending the form off to actaully having the money in the account.


----------



## rachael872211

Oh yes the HIP grant!! That means buying the pushchair!

I think I might write my milestones on my signature!! Just so I can watch them go by. lol. 

Regarding the glucose test. I was told they would want me to have it at my consultant appointment because I had a big baby first time. But when I said to my midwife about it, she said she will query it as it might not be needed. The weight they go by is anything above 4.5kg. (9.9lb), DD was 9lb6........so really she is below? anyway to be honest, I think I had a big baby last time because I ate for 5 and I was 10 days overdue, so I think it gave her 10 more days growing time. 

Oh and I now have thrush! Yay! The joys of pregnancy. x


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

Had my 22week scan today all measurements were great baby looking well and were on team PINK :pink: soooooooooooooooooooo Happy :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## amber20

Welcome to the pink team!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

How exciting, welcome to team pink!!!

And For milestones, I have....

Week 24/V-day this Sunday...
Halloween week 26
Baby shower week 29
Thanksgiving week 29+4
Friend's baby shower week 31
Christmas week 33 (almost 34)
New years week 34 (almost 35)
Birthday week 37
Then... DUE!! lol 

Time is going to FLY!!!


----------



## misznessa

oh wow i missed out so much!! been so busy with work and after work i go home and go to sleep LOL this lil man has me drained! anyways YAY for all the ladiies V-DAY and finding out the sex!! so exciting! hope everyone is doing well!! i see everyone writing their milestones hhhmmm lets see mine...

Week 23+4 Maternity Photo Shoot for my babyshower invites =]
Week 24 (V-DAY) this coming Tuesday October 19 
Week 25+4 Halloween + my DS school Halloween party
Week 29+2 Thanksgiving
Week 30+4 3D/4D Sonogram
Week 32+4 Friends Babyshower
Week 34+4 Christmas
Week 35 My DS 7th Birthday party
Week 35+4 New Years Eve
Week 37+4 MY BABYSHOWER =] YAY lol

Then comes DUE DATE =]


----------



## lucky3

oh no, I'm going to have to do mine better now!!!

my milestones are :
24 weeks = v day
25 weeks = HIP grant (!!)
25 + 6? = down to double digits
26 weeks = 6 months and 4d scan
27 weeks baby weighs c. 2lbs and chances of survival increase significantly (can't remember where i read that!)
28 weeks = 3rd tri, or is that 29???
31+3 = Birthday
33 weeks = maternity leave (well Christmas hols which then turns into it!!) YAY!!
34+2 = Christmas


----------



## rachael872211

Clare I think third trimester is 28 weeks....... x


----------



## Ley

27 weeks I was told...


----------



## amber20

I have been so busy I haven't had time to get my pic on here. So here is my reconfirmation scan taken 2 weeks again.
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummymadness

awwwww lovely scans :) Yes lots of milestones they will run real quick now, I will hit V day then its Xmas for me then My OHs birthday Jan then Baby due :), 3rd tri sooo close now too xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and for the glucose test... I'm not sure what it is like outside of US.. But I know I have my glucose tolerance test Nov. 4th... I get to chug the nasty, sugary, orange-ish flavored stuffs, and an hour later have blood work to see how my body reacts.
I'm definitely not looking forward to it (mainly because I hate blood work.. and sugary stuff lol)..... But my dr's office does it between 24-30 weeks for everyone, no getting out of it (I believe)...


----------



## amber20

I have my glucose test on nov 2nd. I have the fruit punch flavor. It tastes a little better than the orange.


----------



## Sentiment

anybody having a lot of muscle spasms?


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> 27 weeks I was told...

Oo thats even better! x


----------



## rachael872211

Sentiment said:


> anybody having a lot of muscle spasms?

No. Where abouts? Or cramp? x


----------



## evewidow

glucose test here you have a blood test then drink a can of lucozade wait an hour then have another one done so take a book or something to keep you occupied. i nbot had one for a few years so it may have changed though.

anyone doing anything nice this weekend ? i think we are just staying in and relaxing and watching dvds etc none of us look very energetic! though i did tell the boys i would take them swimming at some point.


----------



## Ley

we are redecorating my girlsd bedroom today as the other week they decided to turn the walls into a canvas...
I don't mind though as they are going to nana and grandads for the weekend so we can do it in peace.


----------



## winegums

hi girlies just to remind anyone who may be eligible to the sure start maternity grant you can claim from 29weeks

You can get a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you or your partner receive any of the following: 
&#8226;Income Support
&#8226;income-based Jobseeker's Allowance
&#8226;income-related Employment and Support Allowance
&#8226;Pension Credit
&#8226;Child Tax Credit at a rate higher than the family element (basically if you have twins *i think* or if you already have a baby under 1 and claim child tax credits)
&#8226;Working Tax Credit where a disability or severe disability element is included in the award

xxx


----------



## misznessa

Ohh mann I really don't want to do the glucose test =\ watch me end up vomiting all of it out lol sorry to much info

this weekend should be fun for me...I am up super early going to the salon soon to get my hair done I have a maternity photo shoot today =] I'm going to use one of the pictures for my babyshower invitations so I'm kinda excited!


----------



## evewidow

ooh let us see the see the pics when you get em :)


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> Ohh mann I really don't want to do the glucose test =\ watch me end up vomiting all of it out lol sorry to much info
> 
> this weekend should be fun for me...I am up super early going to the salon soon to get my hair done I have a maternity photo shoot today =] I'm going to use one of the pictures for my babyshower invitations so I'm kinda excited!

I have the glucose test in about 10 days or so. I am really scared about haveing gestational diabetes as I gained alot of weight and am thirsty a lot. But then again....those two things don't neccesarily mean anything. I may just be hungry and thirsty b/c I'm pregnant. 
In regards to the vomiting, if its just the first one (1 hr test) you can eat before you go, that way u probably won't vomit up the glucose stuff


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ohh... I'm not allowed to eat before hand, I have to fast, and have to chug the stuff. And I wish I had known that the fruit punch was a little better than the orange... lol oh well, too late now!  Hopefully I can keep it down though.... :/ And hopefully I don't pass out from the blood work... I used to pass out whenever I had piercings or blood work (but strange enough, not tattoos), and have never had blood work done when I had to fast. Usually I stock myself with enough carbs and sugar to keep me from passing out as easily.. So we'll see :/


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And definitely show the pics when you get them done!!

I need to have mine done soon. I'm not putting them on my baby shower invites, just because I don't have the time. But I have a friend who has done black and white film photography for about 5-6 years now (in both high school and college classes), who also did my senior pictures in high school. I need to talk to her about doing my pregnancy pics (she said she would in the beginning... hopefully she has the time still).. She also said she'd do newborn pics when the baby is born, which should be fun (when she's about 6-7 days old) :)


----------



## SIEGAL

1sttimemom08 said:


> Ohh... I'm not allowed to eat before hand, I have to fast, and have to chug the stuff. And I wish I had known that the fruit punch was a little better than the orange... lol oh well, too late now!  Hopefully I can keep it down though.... :/ And hopefully I don't pass out from the blood work... I used to pass out whenever I had piercings or blood work (but strange enough, not tattoos), and have never had blood work done when I had to fast. Usually I stock myself with enough carbs and sugar to keep me from passing out as easily.. So we'll see :/

are u sure you have to fast? are u getting the 3 hours one b/c ur first one didnt go well? or thats just the way your OB does it?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

It's just how my OB does it. I have to fast, and drink the sugary drink an hour before. Then, at exactly one hour, go in for the blood work. Every patient of his has to do it. He said before there were no concerns, but they do it for everyone to make sure...

I plan on bringing something to eat as soon as they are done, that way I don't starve or pass out lol


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??, Good luck to all needing a glucose test ..

This weekend i have been stripping painting and getting the kids to help its very amusing watching them bless there cotton socks.. Keep getting BHs i just keep ignoring them.

Hope every ones well xxx


Oooo and p.s as many know my Mum is a medium and she never tells me anything yet today i was going on about Feb and she says dont worry your not even gonna be a feb mum but a Jan one gosh that threw me a bit lol.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, mummymadness, that is pretty crazy!! lol I bet that was something shocking to hear!! lol


----------



## misznessa

thanks ladiies! the photo shoot went really nice but I feel like I looked like a hippo lmao we shot it at central park in new york city so hopefully they come out nice I'm gettin the CD with the piks on wednesday but if any of u have my facebook then it should be posted by monday =]

The photographer is a good friend of mine since middle school so he's also gonna be photographing my babyshower and the newborn's pictures so I'm lookin fwd to it...

I hope all u ladiies had a great saturday! Tomorrow I'm gonna attempt to find myself a halloween costume lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, that's great!! I saw two of the pics that were on your FB wall. They looked great!! :)


----------



## evewidow

ooh the 2 you have so far look great cant wait to see the rest , can believe this time last week i was walking in central park :cry:


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness that sounds exciting!

I've been around my nans today sorting through stuff as her house has been sold (nan lives with my auntie now) I picked up the cot that DD slept in, cos we spent a lot of time there when DD was younger.....and that's 9 years ago and I "thought" I brought a cot mattress that would fit, and the cot is too small :-( I wanted to use it for sentimental reasons really. 
The cot is really old.......like 20+ years, but I never had a problem buying a mattress for it when I needed to with DD. I'm gutted I can't use it now. I brought what I thought was a small mattress too. x


----------



## rachael872211

oh I just noticed my ticker saying the baby is due in 15 weeks, 4 days............that seems so scary and not long at all. x


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> ooh the 2 you have so far look great cant wait to see the rest , can believe this time last week i was walking in central park :cry:

awwww maybe after bubs is born u can come visit NY again :hugs:....yesterday at central park omgg the wind was like 20mph lol i was freezing!! but it went great im waiting for the rest of the piks im personally not thrilled with the one with me sitting against the tree i gained to much weight!! lol but the picture came out soo pretty! =]


----------



## 1sttimemom08

YAY V-DAY!! :) :)

My mom noticed yesterday that I "fell out" a little more. She and my dad are a little frustrated though, because every time she's kicking like crazy and they go to feel her, she stops. As soon as they pull away, they see her kick! I was sitting next to my dad and I swear every time he looked away, she'd kick. He'd look and she'd stay still. So far, Zealia won't kick for anyone else except for me and my dog hehe stubborn little girl. But, a couple kids in my mom's class watched my stomach jump like crazy while I was reading to them Friday afternoon, and got so excited! :) 

How is everyone feeling today? Personally, I've felt great the last couple of days, even though I've been losing sleep (I recently started waking up every 45 minutes through the night after the first 2 hours of sleep, and on top of that can't sleep past 7:30 am...)... I ended up having to choose a different crib, because just as luck has it, they are discontinuing the style I wanted, so my parents couldn't put it on layaway. But I found an equally nice one, with 5 different height adjustments (rather than the 3 that the other had), and is also convertible. It's now on layaway, and the first thing showing as 'purchased' on my registry at Babys R Us :) :)


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on V day hun :).

How are we all today i am shattered been at the park all day :), Yes when Mum said i was going to be a Jan mum i was real freaked out as i wont be prepeared in Jan and OH will be working arghhhhhhh lol.


----------



## rachael872211

Do you think you will now prepare for having the baby in Jan? 

My day has been rubbish as soon as I found out I didnt have a mattress that fits a cot :-( I have been grumpy ever since. x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww no hun why what was up with the sizes on the cot ??.

Did x factor cheer anyone up lol Glad storm went :). 

Oooo yes as soon as new years eve out the way now i shall make sure i am prepeared get list of numbers to the school for pick up time incase we go in and some one has to get my daughter also get bag packed etc.. My mums very rearly wrong which is kinda scary lol xxxx


----------



## Ley

I actually kind of liked Storm. He was really good in the auditions but Louis just didn't know what to do with him.
I was sad that Nicolo went last week too for a similar reason.

I can't understand who the hell is voting for Wagner though???

I think I had a bit of a mini panic last night when it finally sunk in that I am going to have another baby.
All we have now is the run up to christmas and then a very short wait the other side. All of my money is going to be taken up with Christmas and now I am paranoid that it's going to get to January and I'm going to be nowhere near ready.
I did pick up my crib yesterday though, it's not brand new but it's in brilliant condition. All it needs is a mattress.


----------



## rachael872211

My cot that I wanted to use was too small. I was prepared for it though and had a back up plan............my OH nieces cot. So I thought I brought the right sized mattress for it after getting the measurements only to realise its the same size cot as the other one. DUH! It made me grumpy all day. lol. OH keep teasing me cos I got it wrong. My reply was he just shouldnt let me do stuff when im pregnant. lol. I think we are ok though. My OH dad said he would like to buy anything we need for the baby...........so i'm thinking cot....although I dont really trust myself to get the measurements right! I'll leave that to OH. lol. 

That is what is annoying me about x-factor. I was super annoyed when F.Y.D went last week, I really liked them, and it was just annoying Wagner is not even getting to bottom three. WHY? My dad reckons its a fix cos its just to get people talking about it. lol. like now. ha ha. 

When I saw Aiden with the last 4 last night, I was ready to disown X-factor if he went. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness, did you ever have any of your other children early/late? 

Also I would like to know, is the theory that your baby gets bigger each time true? 

And lastly..........did the labors get quicker each time? x


----------



## evewidow

Wagner to win he is soo crap hes great he is entertaining at least ! though my fave singer is prob Matt.

rachael - my 1st son was 9lb 5½ oz and 8 days late , my 2nd son was 9lb but came on his due date , so in theory they were the same size iykwim .

labour - 1st son , i started with mild pains at 6am but proper arghh i need gas and air pains at 10am and had him at 14:38 
2nd son - very different this time my waters broke at 10;15pm followed by strong pains straight away and i had him at 23:50 
who knows what will happen this time !!

well i struggled to get up this morning , im not getting tired at night till about 1am its annoying then i have to be up at 7:30 for taking my son to school and i feel tired all day but cant nap cus i still got my 2 year old to supervise then by the time they go to bed at 7 i'm wide awake again how annoying !

Im trying to make a dent in xmas too need that organised so i can start sorting thins out for this baby , i did buy a few more bits for the boys this weekend , a batmobile a toy microwave (to go with their kitchen) some battle strikers etc and they have a loft full of lego i have been buying throughout the year so not too bad for them at least.

oh and result , i got my carry cot on ebay that matches my pushchair , i been looking for one since my bfp but kept missing out got it for £20 !! they are £100 new and only get used for a few weeks so i didnt want to spend my money. also my friend moves to the usa in 2 weeks so she is giving me her moses basket and stand , breast feeding pillow and a bouncer that are new as her baby is only 3 weeks old so thats me sort of sorted as we already have cot pushchair etc from the other kids , i would like to get some girly cot bedding though but not essential as the stuff we have is neutral but thought it would be nice to pink it up a little after all these years !

hmm long post sorry - can you tell im putting off doing the housework lol


----------



## Ley

oooh me too, I was so worried for Aiden last night!
I love Matt but I also really like John and think he is so under rated just because he isn't controversial. I can't stand Katie or Cher, TreyC is a good singer but I just don't like her personality.
I actually really like 1direction lol

with regard to labours and weights etc....

dd1 was born on her due date after a 3 1/2 hour labour and she weighed 7lbs 11.5 ozs
dd2 was born 12 days early after a 45 minute labour and a mad dash to the hospital and she weighed 7lbs 3ozs.


----------



## sleepen

wow i hope my labor with #2 goes that quicker than my first. although i really have no room to complain. i was induced, from 1cm and had her 10hrs later.

i have my rescan today. hope bubs is a little more cooperative


----------



## Ley

good luck sleepen x


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies!! how are u all! i see everyone is talking about cribs and labor! 

lol i am planning on purchasing the crib (cot) in december is that to late?? 

and as for labor with my DS1 i went to the hospital at 9:30pm and gave birth 10:27pm lol he was 6lbs 11 oz so it was nice n fast no epideral or no getting induced it was painful and all natural LOL lets see how this goes...


----------



## winegums

we already have our sons cot and a single bed for him to move into

I bought a gorgeus moses basket on ebay yesterday (even though we already have one!!!) for £5 it's basically new and i love it and its local so i can just go pick it up!


so baby will go in moses basket for first 6 months or so, then my DS will move into a bed and new baby will move into the cot

this is the moses basket (it looks nicer in real life lol!)

https://www.mothercarethailand.com/mothercareEng/51ysrxCo57L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

also bought this cuddly snowsuit on ebay for £5.50 in perfect condition! think it's £26 from mothercare and sold out!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wd2K7E7ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## juicylove

Great deal on the basket and snow suit I have to start getting organised I have nothing in yet and b4 we know it Xmas will be here lol :wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah I too have nothing but the crib and changing table. I need to get started!


----------



## mummymadness

Awww that catsuit is stunning :).

Glad every ones well :), I am in a right pickle layla been sent home today from school with Chicken Pox i am sure i have had it before but still scared what the risks are with me and bubs bless layla she has been stuck in her bedroom all afternoon out the way keep sending OH to take her food and check she is ok ...

As for labours layla was born 6 days overdue 3 day labour ended in a Forcep delivery weighging 6lb . Finnley was 6 days over due 9 hour labour weighing 7lb.14
Oscar was 3 days early 1 hour 40 min labour (Was not prepeared for that quick lol) weighing 6lb.5 
So god knows what connor will weigh but i trust Mum it will be jan even though i dont feel ready lol. xxxxxx


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> we already have our sons cot and a single bed for him to move into
> 
> I bought a gorgeus moses basket on ebay yesterday (even though we already have one!!!) for £5 it's basically new and i love it and its local so i can just go pick it up!
> 
> 
> so baby will go in moses basket for first 6 months or so, then my DS will move into a bed and new baby will move into the cot
> 
> this is the moses basket (it looks nicer in real life lol!)
> 
> https://www.mothercarethailand.com/mothercareEng/51ysrxCo57L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> also bought this cuddly snowsuit on ebay for £5.50 in perfect condition! think it's £26 from mothercare and sold out!
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wd2K7E7ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg

Please no one get mad at me for saying this
But when I read your post I felt compelled to say something.
A few years ago in the US - a pregnant woman responded to an ad, I beleive, for baby clothes, it was a ploy for some psycho to attract a pregnant women whom she attacked an cut the baby out of, I don't remember if they survived. It actually happened more than once, I think something similar happen where a pregnant woman was offered baby clothes for free by a woman on the street and the same thing happened.
I feel terrible for writing this and sounding like an alarmist but unless you know this seller is like a place of business or something please send your husband or a friend - you don't want to go to her house or have her meet you in a public place and then follow you home.


----------



## lucky3

SIEGAL said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> we already have our sons cot and a single bed for him to move into
> 
> I bought a gorgeus moses basket on ebay yesterday (even though we already have one!!!) for £5 it's basically new and i love it and its local so i can just go pick it up!
> 
> 
> so baby will go in moses basket for first 6 months or so, then my DS will move into a bed and new baby will move into the cot
> 
> this is the moses basket (it looks nicer in real life lol!)
> 
> https://www.mothercarethailand.com/mothercareEng/51ysrxCo57L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> also bought this cuddly snowsuit on ebay for £5.50 in perfect condition! think it's £26 from mothercare and sold out!
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wd2K7E7ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> Please no one get mad at me for saying this
> But when I read your post I felt compelled to say something.
> A few years ago in the US - a pregnant woman responded to an ad, I beleive, for baby clothes, it was a ploy for some psycho to attract a pregnant women whom she attacked an cut the baby out of, I don't remember if they survived. It actually happened more than once, I think something similar happen where a pregnant woman was offered baby clothes for free by a woman on the street and the same thing happened.
> I feel terrible for writing this and sounding like an alarmist but unless you know this seller is like a place of business or something please send your husband or a friend - you don't want to go to her house or have her meet you in a public place and then follow you home.Click to expand...

i think it should be ok off eBay, loads of people do it. tho of course there are always some weirdos out there.

fab stuff btw. i also got a moses basket off eBay for £5 which i picked up from a lovely man :) it was mamas and papas and hardly used. Also bought loads of clothes and a cot mobile off a lovely local American woman.

we have a cot in the loft and my dad and his partner have just given me a pushchair/car seat travel system that was her daughters, ace condition. they bought it off her so we both win :) we need to buy some furniture for baby's room, i know what I'm getting but haven't got round to ordering it as all 3 kids rooms need decorating first!! it is so exciting and also a bit daunting how much we need to do.


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> Please no one get mad at me for saying this
> But when I read your post I felt compelled to say something.
> A few years ago in the US - a pregnant woman responded to an ad, I beleive, for baby clothes, it was a ploy for some psycho to attract a pregnant women whom she attacked an cut the baby out of, I don't remember if they survived. It actually happened more than once, I think something similar happen where a pregnant woman was offered baby clothes for free by a woman on the street and the same thing happened.
> I feel terrible for writing this and sounding like an alarmist but unless you know this seller is like a place of business or something please send your husband or a friend - you don't want to go to her house or have her meet you in a public place and then follow you home.

That is a good warning - something like that has happened around here. Some teenage girl was pretending to be pregnant and ended up killing another girl who was pregnant by trying to take her baby outta her stomach...it's incredibly messed up. I think with anything though, from Craig's List, to FreeCycle, to E-bay, it's always important to meet someone selling/trading/giving something away online with a friend/spouse/or at least in a very public place. There are a lot of great people out there who are harmless, but there are some nutjobs as well. :hugs: Thanks for reminding us!!


----------



## evewidow

blimey .... 

ive picked stuff up from ebay recently winegums im sure you befine !


----------



## winegums

SIEGAL said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> we already have our sons cot and a single bed for him to move into
> 
> I bought a gorgeus moses basket on ebay yesterday (even though we already have one!!!) for £5 it's basically new and i love it and its local so i can just go pick it up!
> 
> 
> so baby will go in moses basket for first 6 months or so, then my DS will move into a bed and new baby will move into the cot
> 
> this is the moses basket (it looks nicer in real life lol!)
> 
> https://www.mothercarethailand.com/mothercareEng/51ysrxCo57L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> also bought this cuddly snowsuit on ebay for £5.50 in perfect condition! think it's £26 from mothercare and sold out!
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wd2K7E7ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> Please no one get mad at me for saying this
> But when I read your post I felt compelled to say something.
> A few years ago in the US - a pregnant woman responded to an ad, I beleive, for baby clothes, it was a ploy for some psycho to attract a pregnant women whom she attacked an cut the baby out of, I don't remember if they survived. It actually happened more than once, I think something similar happen where a pregnant woman was offered baby clothes for free by a woman on the street and the same thing happened.
> I feel terrible for writing this and sounding like an alarmist but unless you know this seller is like a place of business or something please send your husband or a friend - you don't want to go to her house or have her meet you in a public place and then follow you home.Click to expand...

sounds like an urban legend to me :thumbup: i've been buying off ebay for years and always go with my dad or OH to pick up things in person anyways :) plus you obviously only buy stuff from people with good feedback etc xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> we already have our sons cot and a single bed for him to move into
> 
> I bought a gorgeus moses basket on ebay yesterday (even though we already have one!!!) for £5 it's basically new and i love it and its local so i can just go pick it up!
> 
> 
> so baby will go in moses basket for first 6 months or so, then my DS will move into a bed and new baby will move into the cot
> 
> this is the moses basket (it looks nicer in real life lol!)
> 
> https://www.mothercarethailand.com/mothercareEng/51ysrxCo57L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> also bought this cuddly snowsuit on ebay for £5.50 in perfect condition! think it's £26 from mothercare and sold out!
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wd2K7E7ML._SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> Please no one get mad at me for saying this
> But when I read your post I felt compelled to say something.
> A few years ago in the US - a pregnant woman responded to an ad, I beleive, for baby clothes, it was a ploy for some psycho to attract a pregnant women whom she attacked an cut the baby out of, I don't remember if they survived. It actually happened more than once, I think something similar happen where a pregnant woman was offered baby clothes for free by a woman on the street and the same thing happened.
> I feel terrible for writing this and sounding like an alarmist but unless you know this seller is like a place of business or something please send your husband or a friend - you don't want to go to her house or have her meet you in a public place and then follow you home.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like an urban legend to me :thumbup: i've been buying off ebay for years and always go with my dad or OH to pick up things in person anyways :) plus you obviously only buy stuff from people with good feedback etc xxxClick to expand...

Unfortunately its not an urban legend. It is true and everyone should be vigilant even with people with good ratings --- doesn't mean they aren't a psycho just means they deliver the goods.

https://www.newser.com/story/61254/slain-pregnant-woman-lured-on-craigslist.html


----------



## winegums

eek thats horrible! but its craiglist i dont use things like that as they are full of freaks :( i put an add up once saying i was looking for work and i got over 100 emails asking for the freakiest things saying theyll pay me money... a lot of money... etc! so yeh.. i stick to ebay now lol


----------



## misznessa

oh wow i just read that article u posted Siegal...some scary stuff poor thing lost her life and the innocent babys! i hope that ugly fat witch got the death sentence!


----------



## SIEGAL

Maybe it doesn't happen much in the UK but I remember a few years ago 3 women were lured by baby clothes or the like or met women on myspace within the space of a few months --- so it was all over the news for a long time. And then a few more women a yr or two later - I think in one of those cases it was the woman's ex-husband and new girlfriend who did it . Unfortunately, once a year in this country it happens, I think in the recent ones the women escaped with their lives -- I can see why someone would think its an urban legend -- b/c its too horrible to be true -- but I remember at least 5 instances. I just want everyone to be careful.


----------



## carmyz

iv watched alot of stories on foxtel about it..its really horrible.


----------



## misznessa

yeahh it is very scary alot of horrible crimes here in the US thats y im going to do it the normal way order it online & pay for shipping OR go to the stores and buy it...i never actually bought anythin from online that i had to go pick up myself


----------



## sleepen

back from my scan. bubs has grown and is now normal size. but tech said i needed another scan in 4 weeks to check growth, and that i should have been refered for an echocardiogram for the baby. not sure why. have a regular doc appointment tommarow so will talk to him about it then


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yes, unfortunately it does happen a LOT here. :( My mom is afraid to let me leave anywhere by myself after dark because I'm visibly pregnant and it happens so often. Plus we live only about twenty minutes outside of Phoenix, Arizona, which is one of the highest cities in the country for violent crime rates (and IS number one in identity theft). Every day we hear about all sorts of horrible crimes here. And even through Ebay, you have to be careful and be sure you have extra muscle going with you when you pick up.

And WOW I feel so behind!! My parents ordered my crib on Saturday, and have it on layaway. I nearly cried when the guy at Babys R Us said I couldn't get the one I originally wanted since it can't go on layaway (figures, being discontinued).. But the one I'm getting is gorgeous. Other than that, I don't have much of anything. I still need a carseat, stroller, carrier, crib mattress.... I'm getting close to my "panicking" point :/


----------



## wish2bmama

VDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Vday to my little baby! It's FINALLY here! :dance:

:kiss:


----------



## rachael872211

Happy V day.

All those stories sound horrible :-( 

I picked up a pushchair from a ladies house, and had a man pick up something from my old house once. I didnt even think to be honest. But thats me all over. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i have picked something up from someone off ebay and didnt think anything of it either!! but i went with a friend so wasnt on my own.
how is everyone today? got my 3d scan next week i cant wait :)
so whats everyones next milestone? or what you next looking forward to? mine is 28/29 weeks, getting into 3rd tri :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm looking forward to 3rd tri now also. 

Wow, those stories really make you think. :(


----------



## winegums

100 days to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo look at all the countdowns its great isnt it strange in 1st tri your always counting up tryin to et to certain weeks now were all counting down to certain things :) my next exciting bit is 3rd tri and seeing the mw i aint seen her since 16 weeks and dont until 28 weeks so its been a long time ...
Ooo and them stories sound so scary cannot say i have heard of it here in the UK but have seen a few true movies on things similar in the US.

P.s just realised i havent a bump buddy or any one to inform by text etc when the time comes .. With oscar it was lovely to text some one when we went in and to the let the board know is anyone still not got a buddy or is every paired up already i am late at getting my ass in to gear lol xxxx


----------



## amber20

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## evewidow

i dont have anyone to text but hopefully someone will put it on my facebook and those of you that have me on there can update lol 
but if you want a buddy pm me :D


----------



## mummymadness

Awww cheers hun sounds good, I just remember feeling great when i text Jade (My buddy when pregnant with oscar) on my way to hospital and also when i put a thread up for her when she went in :).

Will pm you now hope every ones well xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I have no one to text either.....or no facebook :-( 

So I would like to swap numbers perhaps? 

My next milestone is double digits.............but I never know when that is until I post something to see my ticker............but looking at winegums post (congratulations btw!) I guess it is in a about a week. x


----------



## lucky3

I haven't got a bump buddy either and would happily have one, or 2 or 3 :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Me too...any American text buddy would be great ($$ to text international). let me know if anyone is interested

Ooh...and yesterday was my V-day...forgot to post, cant wait for double digits! My family has decided on a countdown starting then.


----------



## winegums

hey mummymadness et al hehe i will be bump buddies with you guys! i have some but we can be txt buddies or msn buddies or facebook buddies etc! yay xxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

he he. Well my mobile number is 07879774740. (UK) x


----------



## Virginia

Oo! I don't have a text bump buddy either! I'll need one from the US because my phone refuses to text international though.


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> Oo! I don't have a text bump buddy either! I'll need one from the US because my phone refuses to text international though.

ill be ur buddy --- we are only 8 days apart


----------



## sleepen

i'd like a text buddy us only as i have no idea if my phone will text internationl.


----------



## Ley

UK text buddy needed here too :)

also I remember all those horror stories as I was pregnant with DD1 at the time and part of a myspace group full of american mums, I was scared to leave my house for a while!


----------



## misznessa

YAY my V-DAY today!!! omg 24 weeks already scary!!! lol he will be here in 3 months!! and i want a text buddy =[ im in NYC so if anyone thats local or from the US is interested let me know =]


----------



## lucky3

misznessa said:


> YAY my V-DAY today!!! omg 24 weeks already scary!!! lol he will be here in 3 months!! and i want a text buddy =[ im in NYC so if anyone thats local or from the US is interested let me know =]

congrats on ~V-day (everyone!!) and I am loving your pic misznessa!!!

yay for all the bump buddies, UK and US!!


----------



## sailor_venus

hi friends! i haven't been on in so long. hope everyone's feeling well. we are so close to the end! i can't believe it's gone so fast. I have been shopping like crazy for the baby since mid september (dh was not pleased) oh well. i love girl stuff.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Misznessa, I'll be your text (or facebook!) buddy, as I don't have one either (hadn't really thought about it before!)... :) Plus, we are only a couple days apart :)

I'll message you on FB with my number :)


----------



## sleepen

good morning ladies, hope everyone is well today. 

spoke with my doctor about what the scan tech had said. now i need to go for a growth scan to make sure bubs is growing normally. because at first scan he measured small at second he was measuring big. i also need to go for a fetal echocardiograph to checkhis heart because there was a shadow next to one of his heart valves when they tried to do the scan. the doc said it is probably just part of the muscle that controls the valve, and not to worry. so much easier to say then do.

hope everryone has a good day


----------



## evewidow

im sure it will all be ok sleepen , at least they are doing through checks :)
sailor_venus, gald you have been enjoying your shopping lol
im in a mood today , no reason for it , hormones i expect ! so i have took my anger out on an absolutley massive complaing email to asda so i feel a little bit better .i am also feeling a bit more organised baby wise , still need to clean out the nursery and rebuild the cot but i think we have all the major items covered now (had most already from my son ) got cot , moses , pushchair , car seat , carrycot , steriliser and a couple of bottles (hopefully wont need them as planning on breast feeding again but best to have a couple in case ) i have so far 11 reuseable nappies - waiting for hip grant to get the rest , got a few clothes but not many , could do with a snow suit or coat and some new bedding but thats about it i think for now , now i just need to get it all into the nursery and oput of the endless stash of carrier bags i have lol !


----------



## winegums

very prepared evewidow! what resusable nappies are you using? i'm selling a few soon as i prefer sposies unforunately :( as much as i wanted to use cloth. i have bumgeniuses and blueberries, weenotions etc

i've also bought some bottles and a steriliser even though i want to bf. i have very little glandular tissue in my breasts so with my son produced basically no milk and ended up formula feeding. this time i know in advance of the problem so am seeing a breastfeeding consult to discuss my options to give me some sort of supply... but will probably end up expressing / mixed feeding etc

i've got moses basket, stand, sheets, etc
lots of newborn and 0-3 clothes and well as bigger clothes from my son

need to get a sling just for times when i cba to use a pram

and a carseat as we got rid of our sons :(

already got bouncy chair, lots of toys etc

hmmmm can't think what else i may need to buy


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> very prepared evewidow! what resusable nappies are you using? i'm selling a few soon as i prefer sposies unforunately :( as much as i wanted to use cloth. i have bumgeniuses and blueberries, weenotions etc
> 
> i've also bought some bottles and a steriliser even though i want to bf. i have very little glandular tissue in my breasts so with my son produced basically no milk and ended up formula feeding. this time i know in advance of the problem so am seeing a breastfeeding consult to discuss my options to give me some sort of supply... but will probably end up expressing / mixed feeding etc
> 
> i've got moses basket, stand, sheets, etc
> lots of newborn and 0-3 clothes and well as bigger clothes from my son
> 
> need to get a sling just for times when i cba to use a pram
> 
> and a carseat as we got rid of our sons :(
> 
> already got bouncy chair, lots of toys etc
> 
> hmmmm can't think what else i may need to buy

ooh let me know when you are selling them i might be interested , i have a sling to sell i couldnt get on with it im having a wrap this time but let me know if interested. 

nappies i got bumgenius , tots bots , ittis , bambooty so far , i want to design on wee notions but i need to wait till i have a bot more money or my grant as im trying to get xmas stuff


----------



## amber20

I would love a text buddy also!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies has anyone had cramping at this stage? I'm a bit worried it's kind of at the right side and a little in my back! Bubs is still moving alot but I haven't felt like this before?


----------



## rachael872211

Are slings easier to use than carriers? I had a carrier with Eve but I hardly used it because it hurt my back.......I was going to just get one with more support this time, but also wondered about slings? 

AvaGrace, yesterday I had cramping/stretching all down my left hand side and into my groin. I was quite worried, and couldnt really stand up straight. Then felt baby moving about and the pain went. I think he might have just been laying funny as I havent felt it since. It was like it all morning though. 

Has anybody been getting backache further up? I was wondering if it was because of my boobs getting bigger. 

I have been foraging (not sure if spelt right) with my dad today, for chestnuts! We are now going to roast them on the fire. Yum  

I got lots of Xmas shopping done today too. Now my cupboard is packed full of baby stuff and Christmas presents :-S I'm slightly concerned though, as I got lots of stuff from Argos and asked for a Xmas gift reciept but they couldnt do it as they didnt have the option on the till. So I don't know wether to just leave the stuff and risk it, or get everything out of the boxes and test them..........I really don't wanna go opening them all though :-( x


----------



## evewidow

argos will have stuff back without a receipt but they give you a git card not a refund , well thats what they do with me when i take duplicate kids presents etc back


----------



## rachael872211

Oh so say after xmas something doesnt work I can just take it back and say I lost the receipt? I would prob want an exchange anyway......and it has their catalogue numbers on the box too. yay! Thank you......I will leave the presents in peace. x


----------



## misznessa

awww sleepen i hope everything goes well for u and bubs hun! keep us updated! 

i see everyone of u already brought alot of stuff for bubs...as for me buying anything, so far i bought 2 sleeping suits, a hoodie that my oldest son has that he wanted the baby to match with lol, and a one piece sweater bodysuit maybe when i get home ill take piks and post them =]


----------



## nervouspains

Awww! Hi ladies :hi: this was me last year! aww your all making me broody again lol xx


----------



## lucky3

nervouspains said:


> Awww! Hi ladies :hi: this was me last year! aww your all making me broody again lol xx

hello :) looks like you're enjoying your little bundle?!!


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Oh so say after xmas something doesnt work I can just take it back and say I lost the receipt? I would prob want an exchange anyway......and it has their catalogue numbers on the box too. yay! Thank you......I will leave the presents in peace. x

yea well im not sure yo are supposed to but i do and they dont seem fussed about it . i got a load of stuff in a 3for2 glitch- took it back without a recipet fine ;)


----------



## juicylove

Hi all can't believe how quick the weeks are going, I finally got to do a be of baby shopping today just bought vests baby grows and nappies it's was great knowing the sex so bought some girlie colours my DD who is 10 was so excited to buy a pretty hello kitty suit :wohoo: 
I have my car seat and Moses basket and a few other bits and bobs can't wait to buy my pram :):)
Happy shopping ladies :)


----------



## nervouspains

Hi lucky3!

Yes I am, being a mummy is the best thing in the world!

if any of you ladies are doing this for the first time, the labor and having your baby with you will be the most amazing experience of your life, and by far the best thing you have Ever done :D trust me :D 

Congrats to you all :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyy ladies :) sorry i havent been on now 2 of my little ones have Chicken pox :( so its been hectic with all off school lol.

Yayyy for every one getting Text buddies now , Its so nice to post when one of our buddies heads off to have bubs on that date :).

Ooooo and its my V day today so very very happy yayyyyyy . xxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Happy V Day Mummymadness. 

Hi Nervouspains, its my 2nd time around but I am really excited and can't wait to go into labour and meet our baby. lol. 

I've still got quite a bit to buy. We have just got the moses basket, a cot mattress (and no cot. :-( ), a breast pump somewhere. Lots of clothes, but still lots to get. I'm going to get the pushchair sometime next month. Yay! I can't wait. 

I have caught a cold so feeling pants! Had lots of vivid dreams last night too. Does anyone else find that when they are unwell their dreams are sooooo real. x


----------



## evewidow

happy v day mummymadness and boo for chicken pox , mine eldest came out with it the day before he was 3 and my youngest got it when he was just 6 months old a week before xmas ..it sucks lol.


----------



## dd29

Wow loads of u r so organised I've still got loads to get need to rite a list of all the things we need I havent been rushing into things this time because my last baby was 2 wks late. I shud b having this one ealy I will no more after 1st Nov then ill have to shop like mad still waiting 4 grant next seeing MW at 28 wks so she will sign forms then.
Bloods r done again at 28 wks. Wats v day mean lol


----------



## dd29

Wow loads of u r so organised I've still got loads to get need to rite a list of all the things we need I havent been rushing into things this time because my last baby was 2 wks late. I shud b having this one ealy I will no more after 1st Nov then ill have to shop like mad still waiting 4 grant next seeing MW at 28 wks so she will sign forms then.
Bloods r done again at 28 wks. Wats v day mean lol :nope:


----------



## evewidow

anyone live in london and want a free ticket to the babyshow? it starts tomo until sunday. ticket admits 1 adult on any day kids under 10 are free , i got given it but i cant go, please only say yes if you will actually use i else ill offer it on the forum ;)


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> anyone live in london and want a free ticket to the babyshow? it starts tomo until sunday. ticket admits 1 adult on any day kids under 10 are free , i got given it but i cant go, please only say yes if you will actually use i else ill offer it on the forum ;)

evewidow i would loveeeeee to go but wont be able to find out until later if its possible for me to go or not, can you hold it for me? pretty please? xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> anyone live in london and want a free ticket to the babyshow? it starts tomo until sunday. ticket admits 1 adult on any day kids under 10 are free , i got given it but i cant go, please only say yes if you will actually use i else ill offer it on the forum ;)
> 
> evewidow i would loveeeeee to go but wont be able to find out until later if its possible for me to go or not, can you hold it for me? pretty please? xxxClick to expand...

will you know before the post leaves tonight as prob need to get it sent tonight else you wont get it in time if you wanted to go saturday ?


----------



## winegums

ohhh poo yes i forgot :( no don't worry hun offer it on the forum :D thank you though  xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> ohhh poo yes i forgot :( no don't worry hun offer it on the forum :D thank you though  xxx

ok :(

anyone else before i make a post ? ill check back here after my lunch if no reply ill make a thread as need to post it when out doing the school run really


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hope everyone is having (or had) a great day today!
Hormones got the best of me today. The school I work at had a breast cancer awareness assembly in the morning, and a childhood cancer awareness meeting in the afternoon. I think the childhood cancer one got to me most, but both brought tears to my eyes... :( Other than that, the days are slowly getting a little better.. But I'm also looking for different work. I found out I'm only getting paid $4 more a week than I was getting from unemployment, which makes me question.. is it worth the stress? Because at the moment, I can barely pay my bills, let alone save up for the baby. But I can't get a second job, or my income will be too high to get benefits from the state... Oyyyy.... Decisions....


----------



## Virginia

1sttimemom08 said:


> Hope everyone is having (or had) a great day today!
> Hormones got the best of me today. The school I work at had a breast cancer awareness assembly in the morning, and a childhood cancer awareness meeting in the afternoon. I think the childhood cancer one got to me most, but both brought tears to my eyes... :( Other than that, the days are slowly getting a little better.. But I'm also looking for different work. I found out I'm only getting paid $4 more a week than I was getting from unemployment, which makes me question.. is it worth the stress? Because at the moment, I can barely pay my bills, let alone save up for the baby. But I can't get a second job, or my income will be too high to get benefits from the state... Oyyyy.... Decisions....

Ouch...it's pretty much the situation we are in as well...We are making crap, mostly because so much of it goes to my dh's child support (that the state refuses to reduce)...so we literally have under $20 by the time we get paid again...yet if I get a job, we make "too much" (gross pay) and we lose medicaid...


----------



## evewidow

benefit systems are crap here too girls , i dont work because i cant afford to , for me to put my kids in a nursery and work i would be working all week for about £15 ..whats the point . yet my husband earns too much for me to claim anything ..meh !

anyway today i need earplugs , my 4 year old has his best friend here from 9-1 as its a teacher training day and his mom is at work so with them 2 being extra loud power rangers and my 2 year old competing in volume its quite hectic! 

has anyone heard how winegums is after her thread yesterday ?


----------



## amber20

I dont know. I hope her and the baby are doing ok!


----------



## rachael872211

I've only just noticed. I hope she's ok. x


----------



## winegums

hey guys everything is fine! thank you for thinking of me xxx

i'm juust going to paste this for you to see

"hi everyone thank you so much for caring xxxxxxxxx sorry i couldn't get on earlier an update... everything is FINE!!

midwife basically said don't bother them if it's not fresh blood! i felt bad for even mentioning it! i asked what it could be and she said 'anything'. hmmm!

and the baby was fine, measuring small but heartbeat good etc

asked about the pain and she said braxton hicks maybe??? but it didn't feel like 'contractions' she basically said well it's nothing everyone gets pain in pregnancy :(

umm i know i HAVE been pregnant before, i wasnt overreacting i was up a lot of last night in pain.. now the midwife has just made me feel stupid :(

thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

god i feel crappy and tired and now i feel guilty for wasting their time!!!! grrrr no more bleeding but still getting pains, though nothing like it was in the night

hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Your midwife sounded horrible to be honest! Not very caring or helpful for someone who is worried! 

But I am glad you are ok. x


----------



## sleepen

glad ur ok. and u most certainly should not feel stupid. pain and bleeding fresh or not is very worrying. she definetly needs a course in sympathy and empathy, especially considering her field. also it is her job to address any concerns u may have.


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw wine, I'd only just seen your thread, poor you it must have been really worrying for you. I never quite understand why some people in the caring profession are just not caring at all...there's no need to have been like that with you. To be honest, you did the right thing, there are plenty of unfortunate threads that start like yours did and end very differently, so to be fair you should always check it out if you're feeling rotten and if you've seen blood. It's just a shame that she reacted like that...not what you need! Anyway hope you're feeling better now, hugs xx


----------



## evewidow

glad everything is ok wine but how shitty of your midwife , even if it is nothing she should still have offered some reasons as it to what it could be and shown some sympathy , god some people make me mad.


----------



## mummymadness

I saw the post wine hun sooo glad ur ok but agree MW sounds a cow lol.

How are we all ?? any great plans for the weekend ?.

OH has surprised me were going to a lodge in Scotland Monday and Tuesday whooo Kids pox have scabbed over so Mums having them i am super duper excited . xxxxxx


----------



## Ley

Glad you are ok winegums, your midwife sounds like a bitch though!

today is my V-day :) it feels all real now lol


----------



## evewidow

happy v day ley :) 

mummymadness- a lodge break sounds ace hope you have a nice time

this weekend not sure what we are doing as have a whole week of half term to do stuff , today my kids have the scalexxtric set up so i expect they wont want to go anywhere , including the biggest kid - hubby who is having the most fun haha . 

i am gonna make a bakewell tart later though nom nom nom 

fairly unexciting lol whats anyone else up to ?


----------



## rachael872211

oh yum Bakewell Tart! I have never made one of them. 

Scotland break sounds lovely! Let us know how it goes. I have always wanted to go in a lodge  

I'm going to a wedding today............am excited about it and all ready to go. We have a room booked and i'm wanting to go now but OH keeps saying we have loads of time. lol. I just want to go see the room! x


----------



## juicylove

Glad your ok wine :hugs:

It's my baby girls V Day today can't beleive how quick the weeks are going :wohoo: 

Have a lovely wken ladies :dance: xx


----------



## winegums

thanks everyone! had bleeding again today, but no pain, except from a stitch but i think i walked too fast hehe! hmm i might phone up and explain that i saw a midwife who said not to do anything but i still am worried when i see more blood you know? even if it isn't 'fresh' its not nice :( especially as i hardly ever feel baby, which is apparently normal due to my placenta position! but it just makes things more worrying when stuff like this happens!

hope everyones weekend is going well so far :) lots of rain here today, got soaked :( lol xxx


----------



## winegums

congrats ley on vday hehe! and rach and mummy you guys are lucky, enjoy yourselves :p xxx


----------



## impatient1

Oh Winegums glad to hear everything is okay but your midwife sounds awful and not very helpful.

Happy V Day Ley & juicylove!

Just saw your last update winegums and I would probably call up too for a second opinion.


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo congrats on V days girls :) so glad u feeling a bit better Wine hun.

Thanks girls il have a whale of a time 2 days no kids relaxing in a hot tub i cannot complain lol.

Hope ur all well ???, And enjoying X factor its odd tonight on there lol. xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Whoooo congrats on V days girls :) so glad u feeling a bit better Wine hun.
> 
> Thanks girls il have a whale of a time 2 days no kids relaxing in a hot tub i cannot complain lol.
> 
> Hope ur all well ???, And enjoying X factor its odd tonight on there lol. xxx

it was odd !!!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol glad it just wasnt me thinking that then lol x


----------



## Marlarky

Happy Vdays ladies!!

I cant wait for mine! just over 1 more week!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I cant wait for 3rd tri, either. At first I was nervoud because everything over there is hospital bags and labour, but here in 2nd tri, its a lot of people who just moved over from 1st tri now, and I need to start preparing myself for labour anyway! 

When do we start packing those bags anyway???


----------



## winegums

oh god nooo i'm still buying stuff to pack into my bag... but it's all new to me as last time i knew i was having a c section so i didnt have to pack any labour/birth things just loads of stuff for afterwards! xxx


----------



## evewidow

meh .. i hadnt even thought about my bag till now lol , i think last couple of times i packed it about 6 weeks before


----------



## Ley

I packed my bags really early with my first 2 but this time i THINK i'M GOING TO WAIT TIL ABOUT 35 WEEKS.

oops sorry caps


----------



## rachael872211

I know what you mean............I'm so ready for 3rd Trimester now, even if it is all labour. I want to know everything now. lol. 

Wine, I think you should ring like the midwife on call or something just for a second opinion. Like said before, its brown blood, but it was still blood, old or not. I hope your ok. 

Wedding was lovely. OH got very drunk! He's such a lightweight and was in bed by 6pm. lol. He's suffering today and I just can't help but laugh. x


----------



## Virginia

I am starting to be really excite and nervous about the third tri...it seems like there is sooo much time left, yet it's going so quickly it's almost scary! It's safe to say I am kinda starting to freak out about labor! Lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm starting to freak out about a few things now lol
I am looking for a different job that will let me work evenings and nights so that my parents can be my baby sitters plus that will pay a little more so I can actually afford things for baby :/

Plus, realizing I don't have ANYTHING ready for her yet.. It's a little daunting! I don't even have a bag to pack yet, let alone anything to put in it!! I know after the baby shower is over, I'll be a little more relieved since I'll hopefully have more stuff. But for now, I start to have mini panic attacks every so often. My mom has been pretty great at calming me down though so far.. Thank goodness... :/


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My mom made me feel a little better today and got out the bassinet I'll be using. We set it up in my room just to comfort me a little so I know I have at least SOMETHING, and that things will work out. I need to wash the skirt and cover before I actually use it, but I feel a lot better having it set up :) Here is a picture of it :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs409.ash2/68746_1364830695408_1670877860_713733_941550_n.jpg


----------



## misznessa

awwww i love it!! i had a bassinet for my DS1 but i dont think ill be having one for this baby we are just going to get the crib....i still dont have anything either hun so ur not the only one i just bought a few clothes here and there but nothing yet and i have llike 15 more weeks till baby is here thats scary lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I'm 25 weeks today, so 15 weeks left.. I started to break down today to my parents and told them how much I'm worrying about it all. They calmed me down, and that's when they got the bassinet out for me. They are getting me the crib, too, so at least I'll have that. Only 5 weeks til my baby shower, so hopefully I'll feel a little better after that and not so stressed about everything. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't really have anything. I have a couple things that friends have already given me, but not a lot. And two Beatles onesies that I bought the day I found out I was having a girl (truth be told, I was going to get them anyways.. but I didn't want to buy them before I knew, just because it didn't feel right lol)...


----------



## SIEGAL

1sttimemom08 said:


> Yeah, I'm 25 weeks today, so 15 weeks left.. I started to break down today to my parents and told them how much I'm worrying about it all. They calmed me down, and that's when they got the bassinet out for me. They are getting me the crib, too, so at least I'll have that. Only 5 weeks til my baby shower, so hopefully I'll feel a little better after that and not so stressed about everything.
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't really have anything. I have a couple things that friends have already given me, but not a lot. And two Beatles onesies that I bought the day I found out I was having a girl (truth be told, I was going to get them anyways.. but I didn't want to buy them before I knew, just because it didn't feel right lol)...

I don't have anything besides maybe 1/2 dozen onesies (none of them for newborns) and a few other random clothes items. Babies really don't need that much! You probably just need a crib, car seat, sheets, diapers, a few outfits, wipes, and feeding stuff if ur not breastfeeding, and maybe afew other things. Everything else you can buy as needed. No need to panic.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I know, that's what I keep telling myself and what my parents keep telling me. Its just hard (I think it's because it's my first) to not think about everything I'm missing. Lol and to think about how cruddy my job is at the moment that I can't even save anything up for her. 

Like I said, I think it's because it's my first... I'm just nervous about it all, and afraid of not having what I need lol kind of ridiculous, but I can't help but worry. 
Thank you guys, for the reassurance though. It helps. I keep just trying to tell myself that everything will work out and it'll be ok, but in the back of my mind I start to worry a lot...


----------



## SIEGAL

Yay! I am an eggplant today!


----------



## misznessa

awww u will be just fine 1sttimemom08!! i had my first at the age of 17 still in highschool so imagine how i felt!! lol but it went perfectly fine and now this lil boy will be 7 years old in 2 months omgg how time flew!! but like u i always had my parents and my grandma so i had plenty of hands! this time around i still have them of course but i dont live with them anymore =( i got married with my lovely boyfriend who got me pregnant at 17 lol who is my hubby now, we finally got on our own feet about 4 yrs ago when our son was about 3 yrs old and have our own place now...so this time around for our second baby it will just be me him and our oldest son...my parents live like 45 mins away but im still scared cuz ill be by myself it wont be like the first...sorry for my long life story lol but trust me u will be just fine hun! =]


----------



## winegums

awww what a cute bassinet!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.. sorry i have been MIA lately!! Just had heaps going on.. But life is slowly getting back to normal now.. SLOWLY!!! 

Wow i am 25 weeks now! i cant believe it! 15 weeks till our little man makes an appearance!! I am super nervous about the labour part. I really dont want it to be a repeat of my daughters delivery!! i went 38 hours with her... I really dont want to do that again!!!! Fingers crossed things will be different this time around!! 

I have started to get things for him for his room. My sister-in-law is going nuts (she lives about 12 hours away from me) at garage sales and markets for us! She is getting everything for us as super super cheap prices and they are next to brand new... She wouldnt get anything shitty or stained or anything for us. So we are spending a 1/4 of what we would have been if we had to buy brand new!! She is a gem! She is posting another box of goodies off today so i will get the items soon. i am soooo excited!!!! Cant wait to see what we have got from her this time!!! 

Is anyone else buying 2nd hand things? We have everything (and i mean EVERYTHING) pink from Layla so we need to basically start again for Dustin's room!!! So buying brand new would cost us a fortune!!!!


----------



## winegums

all mines 2nd hand really xx


----------



## mummy to be

oh good good :)


----------



## evewidow

mines a mixture , i bought a 2nd hand carry cot attachment fo r my existing pushchair thats an exact match , didnt want to pay £100 for something that will hardly be used - got it or£20 of ebay and it in perfect condition :D
my friend moves to the USA next week and has just had a baby so she has stuff she is using now and will need till she goes but wont have time to sell so she is giving me a bouncing chair a breast feeding pillow and a moses and stand .
already have pushchair , cot etc from the other 2 kids 
so just need to get clothes , more nappies and i might get some girly bedding maybe
oh and i need a high chair but that can wait a while.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, guys, for the reassurance! I appreciate it :) 
Everyone around me has been trying to calm me down and reassure me that all will be fine.

And thank you winegums :) I love this bassinet. I'm glad my mom kept it for the last 20 years :) 

And I'm using both second hand and new. Whatever I can't find in good condition second hand, I have to get new (besides the crib... My parents are buying that new for me)...
It's just a little tough to find anything second hand and in good condition here. I keep looking, but for some reason can't find much other than what friends are giving me (which so far has included a tub, 2 play mats and some random little toys.. And a bottle warmer) :)


----------



## rachael872211

I'm buying both..........but 75% is 2nd hand. There is a great shop near me which sells 2nd hand baby clothes and I love it in there. I have been buying stuff off ebay too. Everything I have in newborn size is 2nd hand cos I just don't think he will be in them for long. We are buying a snow suit and sleepsuit new from Mothercare to bring him home in. Thats about it. Cause we are buying clothes that should take him up to 18 months to save money when I am on maternity, I don't think we would actually be able to do it buying all brand new. 
I brought a 2nd hand breast pump..............and thats really as far as I have got with buying stuff. 

Does anyone know if its ok to blow raspberries on my belly? DD started doing it last night and the baby really responds to it. x


----------



## evewidow

my youngest son blows raspberries on my tummy too and says hello baby i love you its soooooo cute , its fine :)

how iseveryone today , its lousy weather here rainy and cold so we are staying in the warm , kids are printing off pages too colour in off the internet and gluing and sticking etc so its a tip here but they are enjoying theirselves at least lol . 

I got the mother and father and brother in law coming this afternoon - lucky me haha 

I am debating buying this for baby, what do you think : https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...r-4&pf_rd_r=0PCW7VGRF2SYSXXJEMQW&pf_rd_t=101&


----------



## winegums

ohhhh evewidow that looks sooo funky! only thing that may put me off the mat at the bottom looks very thin, but i spose you could always put it on a blanket etc. i like nice padded ones  xx


----------



## evewidow

yea good point .. i had a lovely mamas and papas one that was thick for ds1 and 2 but then in my we arent having any more kids phase i got rid of it so need to get a new one , i saw a nice pink one in asda but this looked a bit different and very bright at least plus its £44 intesco so seems a good deal ..ahh what to do.


----------



## winegums

yeh i think all the shapes colours etc would be very good for baby! but i know my son hated one i bought before that wasnt padded :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> yeh i think all the shapes colours etc would be very good for baby! but i know my son hated one i bought before that wasnt padded :(

Im so happy all is and was well with you and baby! I was praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## winegums

mrskcbrown said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> yeh i think all the shapes colours etc would be very good for baby! but i know my son hated one i bought before that wasnt padded :(
> 
> Im so happy all is and was well with you and baby! I was praying for you!:hugs:Click to expand...


thanks hun! it means a lot to me that you girls on here care so much :) :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

I am just back from a midwife app - took half an hour!! She couldn't find the heartbeat so rang delivery suite to send me up there. They said try a better sonicaid, so she asked the docs if they had one...much much better, found it really quickly!! Funny thing was, I could feel her kicking away whils she was on the phone!!

have got my HIP form all filled in though and will send off today, yay!!

on the second hand front, i am getting most stuff that way. I have found as I get older I am less and less precious and hate waste more and more!! Would much rather breathe life into something pre-loved as long as it is in good condition. I got a mamas and paps bouncy chair off freecycle and a m and p moses basket for £5 and a m and p playmat "lottie" for 99p, both off ebay! I have got bundles of clothes from B and B and stuff off cheapcycle too. have also been given bits by family and friend and happy to pass stuff on myself when it's finished with. Am hoping sister in laws may give back some of the stuff i've given to them over the years!!

I did let my girls buy some news clothes for baby when we first found out she was a girl and i do pick up stuff in the sales...for up to 18 months!! Have to get my head round this being a winter baby, the other 2 were April and July so much warmer!

We have finally started our redecorating - the oldest daughter's new bedroom. The 9 year old has actually been really good at painting and rollering and i could have left her to it, rather than go over it again when she wasn't looking :rofl: the 6 year old wasn't as useful but lovely that she wanted to help. Might be her bedroom left. Trouble is, i haven't got anymore holiday until Christmas and i don't want the house to be in a state for Christmas, so we'll have to see how it goes!!

is everyone else enjoying half term?!!


----------



## juicylove

Hi all, i will be getting some 2nd hand clothes too as a couple of my friends have had baby girls so i will be taking everything i can with both hands:haha: as my DD is 10 and DS is 6 so this means were starting off all over again:blush:


----------



## Virginia

I'm buying almost everything 2nd hand. I don't think I've gotten anything really new yet except from diaper covers off Amazon (with credit I got from trading in text books...hehe)

Today is my V-day!! We are all going to be in the 3rd tri very soon! =O


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies just got back from my break away was lovely :).

Hows is every one ?, Any exciting news i have missed ?, Big congrats on all hitting V day this week :).

Its going so quick i cannot believe in 5 weeks i will be 30 weeks gone its a real shock reality xxxx


Oooo and congrats wine next few days u will be off to 3rd tri how quick is that lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

I've never heard of cheapcycle...........i'm going to check that out. 

Had my ante-natal appointment today. DD came too and heard the heartbeat. She loved it. Also got my HIP form. Woo Hoo! 

I also had to book in my GTT appointment and the midwife explained what I would have to do. Sounds like I will be spending that morning HUNGRY and bored. Can't wait. lol.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies just got back from my break away was lovely :).
> 
> Hows is every one ?, Any exciting news i have missed ?, Big congrats on all hitting V day this week :).
> 
> Its going so quick i cannot believe in 5 weeks i will be 30 weeks gone its a real shock reality xxxx
> 
> 
> Oooo and congrats wine next few days u will be off to 3rd tri how quick is that lol. x

Aww how was it? Was the Cabin nice? x


----------



## lucky3

oo yes, how was your break mummy madness??

rachael, the south norfolk one is 
https://groups.yahoo.com/group/southnorfolkukcheapcycle
just to give yo an idea of what it's like but there is prob a norwich one too. i signed up ages ago then forgot all about it. its like ebay with no fees, ha ha!!


----------



## lucky3

oo rachael, just noticed it's gonna be 99 days tomorrow!!!


----------



## rachael872211

OMG! Yes it is! I didnt even realise :-D x


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooo for double digits how amazing is that hun :) congrats.

Awwww thanks girls it was lovely real relaxing and was all mod cons not what i was expecting but marvalously great OH must be sucking of for something if its Nookie it s a not a cat in hells chance lol. xxxxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all???

It is my husbands 24th birthday today :) Sucks that he is working but that is ok :) I cant wait for him to get home. I am suprising him by taking him out for dinner :) 

We are going to be flat out in the next few months. We are buying the business that Allan works for now.. Gosh talk about fast pased... We were going to wait untill after Dustin was born but there is another buyer interested so we have to really pull our finger out... So looks like i am going to be flat out in the next few months training and learning all kinds of things.... scary and exciting and nervracking all at the same time ..... 

Wow i cant believe that in less than 5 weeks we are going to be in the 30's!!!! WOW!!!!!!!! Is it just me or has this pregnancy gone by super fast!!!!????


----------



## Marlarky

I still have a little under 7 weeks until the big 3-0 but i have only about 4 weeks till 3rd tri, which im freakin out about!! I feel like nothing is ready! I am nesting horribly and trying to get sooo much done already, but hubby works too much and what i need to get done is what i need him to help me with and when he gets home from work he is too tired to help me. 

So i am trying to make the next 17 weeks go as slow as they can hahah!!!
I am just getting ready for v-day in less than a week now!! :D


----------



## rachael872211

It is going very quickly! Yep! 

I have had 2 weeks off work and was going to try and pack some boxes ready for moving..........but I managed about 2! OH unpacked one of them too cause it had the playstation in. I couldnt get away with that one. 

Double Digits today  

99 days to go.............


----------



## Ley

congrats on double digits hun x


----------



## winegums

congrats on double digits today!!!!


----------



## lucky3

yay for double digits!!


----------



## evewidow

yay double digits and v days !

we are having a messy day it seems today . play doh and glitter and all that kinda stuff and making a cake in a bit too ! i really should be tidying the front room out (currently a dumping ground ) oh well lol


----------



## rachael872211

My front room looks awful at the moment too, also my dumping ground. lol. We are going to make some pumpkin cakes in a bit too


----------



## SIEGAL

lucky3 said:


> yay for double digits!!

yay! I can't wait to join you -- I have a few more days. 
Today was the first time the baby kept kicking me and kicking me and wouldn't let me sleep...I hate to say it but it was slightly "annoying." I feel like a bad mommy :dohh:


----------



## Virginia

I wanna see some "changing bumps"!! Here's mine to get the ball rolling! I can't believe that I've actually noticeably grown in only 3 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







3 week difference.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachael872211

lol............ok. That gets me motivated to take a recent pic :-S


----------



## rachael872211

Here is my recent and last pic. OMG i'm shocked at how much I have grown in 6 weeks. EEK! 


Week 20


Week 25+6


----------



## Ley

here is mine
20 weeks
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/pregnancy%20pics/DSCF0531.jpg

24+3 weeks
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/pregnancy%20pics/DSCF0613.jpg


----------



## winegums

FAB pics girls!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Virginia

Looks awesome!! Wow...It makes me realize how short I truly am... *sigh*


----------



## mummy to be

Ok here is my bellies :) 

i dont think i have grown much... this time around i am bigger from the get go i might slow down... But i am not so sure. i am measuring 2 1/2cms bigger than i should be... measuring 27.5cms for 25 weeks!! EEEEPPPP!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20+4 week bump 23rd Aug 2010004 (2).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









24+1 weeks pregnant 18th Oct 2010 (3).jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummymadness

Awww u all look lovely i just look like a huge whale i think i wouldnt dare look at a photo of how bad i look lol.
Congrats all eaching double digits wow 3rd tri soooooo close now i am getting nervous .

Any great plans for halloween weekend girls ?. xx


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> Awww u all look lovely i just look like a huge whale i think i wouldnt dare look at a photo of how bad i look lol.
> Congrats all eaching double digits wow 3rd tri soooooo close now i am getting nervous .
> 
> Any great plans for halloween weekend girls ?. xx

Same!!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, there are huge differences in our bumps!! lol Here are mine...

20 weeks...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs643.snc4/60359_1332280001661_1670877860_658918_8063268_n.jpg

And 25 weeks (although it's not today, but from Sunday.. so only 3 days ago lol)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs021.ash2/34395_1364871216421_1670877860_713775_6284070_n.jpg

I didn't realize how HUGE of a difference there was until now!! WOW!!! lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here is my belly as well. This was last week at 23 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 6 months 001.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









pregnancy 6 months 004.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rachael872211

Its scary how much bigger they are! 

I am working all weekend so I have no plans for halloween, but DD is going to a friends from school to go trick n treating. 

My midwife never wrote the fundal height down at my appointment..........all she did was feel me, get the measure out, ask how big DD was as a baby, then me, then OH and said..."how many weeks are you..25, ok that will do" :-( So in the box on fundal height just has an =


----------



## lucky3

Happy 27 weeks Winegums - does that make you third trimester???

congrats on any more double digits and wow there are some fab bump ics. i might take one, haven't done any so far...i am more in the whale camp too :lol:!!

and i'm 6 months today, yay!! And i'm having my 4d scan tomorrow, can't wait!! Anyone else having/had one??

But now...i'm still designing and building bookcases for my eldest's new room...the final thing before furniture goes in. she is dying to move in whereas I'm like, yeah whenever, surely?!!!

Rachael - my fundal height is = too, i just think they can't be bothered measuring and its a it'll do!!!

My 2 girls are going trick or treating with my friend and her daughter and we're going to make spider shaped cakes and carve a pumpkin on saturday as they have a gymnastics party on Sunday morning.


----------



## winegums

Eek yes third tri for me today :( don't like it........ it's scary! lol! I think i'll wait for you guys :p xxx


----------



## evewidow

wow 3rd tri , that came quick wine ! 
I'll take my pic tomo for v day bump , i am loads smaller than i was with last 2 pregnancies people still look shocked when i tell them i am pregnant as with clothes on you cant tell(unless you knew what i was like before) perhaps its cus its a girl - who knows lol !

halloween, we have a pumpkin and im doing a halloween themed tea but other than that nothing here

i feel rough today you know when you just have one of those days :( i have been having bouts of nausea since about 9pm last night , and just feel yak today lol !

hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Ley

afternoon everyone, how are we all?

I went to the hospital to see the consultant today and was told that not only am I not allowed to have a home birth but that I will actually be being admitted to hospital for an induction at around 38 weeks.
I also have to have regular appointments and a growth scan at 36 weeks. 

I had all these ideas in my head about my perfect home birth with candles and aromatherapy and music and now that can't happen :(

I know the end result is whats important and it will be the same regardless of where I birth but I really did have my heart set on that.


----------



## SIEGAL

Ley said:


> afternoon everyone, how are we all?
> 
> I went to the hospital to see the consultant today and was told that not only am I not allowed to have a home birth but that I will actually be being admitted to hospital for an induction at around 38 weeks.
> I also have to have regular appointments and a growth scan at 36 weeks.
> 
> I had all these ideas in my head about my perfect home birth with candles and aromatherapy and music and now that can't happen :(
> 
> I know the end result is whats important and it will be the same regardless of where I birth but I really did have my heart set on that.

I'm sorry to hear that. But it doesn't mean you can't make the hospital room as "homey" as possible. you can still have music, bring your own pillows, wear your own clothes, etc.


----------



## rachael872211

Woo Hoo! Happy 3rd Trimester winegums. 

Clare, where are you having your scan done and how much was it? 

OH brought the cot today :-D 

He rung me up to ask which bloody HDMI lead he should buy and I got grumpy saying I didnt want to hear about an HDMI lead until we got a cot. So he found one of kiddicare and got it straightaway. Yay! This time the mattress fits! 

I made some pumpkin cakes yesterday..........basically like carrot cake, but pumpkin. They are so nice! Had one today and they have gone super moist  but are calorific! One cake is 360 calories :-S


----------



## rachael872211

Eve I felt rubbish today. Went to a castle museum it was so warm in there and especially in the cellar, I just felt dizzy and sick. 

Ley, how come you are being induced? Also, looking at your pic of your little girls on your signature, the one on the left really looks like you. x


----------



## amber20

I can't believe how quick time is going by.


----------



## rachael872211

amber20 said:


> I can't believe how quick time is going by.

I know! I was really loving how quick it was going at first but now I am feeling slightly overwhelmed by how much I have to do it so little time :-S


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi All, 

Can't believe it's nearly 3rd tri - all going a bit quickly! Congrats on 3rd tri Winegums, on all the double digits (me included :)) and everything else! Ley sorry to hear about your induction, why is this? 

I'm struggling now, I'm in a lot of pain with my back and tummy, luckily bed is comfortable but I can't spend all day in bed, I've got to sit at a desk which kills me! :( Just feeling a bit sorry for myself today and just want to have it easy, which is bad of me cos I know so many other people are having a much tougher time of it and I should be happy that everything is ok with bubs. Just one of those days I guess...! x


----------



## juicylove

Hi all just back from my 3D scan all went great, DD and DS really enjoyed it as they could see the baby so clear, she was asleep for most of it so hopefully it's a good sign she is a good sleeper lol :wohoo:


----------



## evewidow

sorry to hear about your birth plans Ley , id love a home birth too midwife even suggested it but hubby is against it , id like a water birth in hospital as a second choice but i am not counting on it as if its as fast as last time they wont even get chance to fill it up before baby pops out lol ! or someone will be using it etc guess it will just happen how it happens.

my baby has been super active today - perhaps thats why i feel cack ? my eldest son was lying with me earlier with his head and his hand on my tummy and she was kicking him like mad he was loving it he stayed there for an hour bless him.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hello, all... Hope you are all doing well today :)

My calves have been KILLING me!! I woke up two days ago to IMMENSE cramps in my calves. Ever since, my calves have felt like I just walked up 300 stairs on my tip toes. :( They hurt so bad to even move, which is unfortunate since I walk ALL DAY.. Guess I need more potassium in my diet lol


----------



## Marlarky

Anyone else's innie turning into an outie??? :cry:


----------



## lucky3

Marlarky said:


> Anyone else's innie turning into an outie??? :cry:

yep my belly button is a gonner!! It is also now 2 inches to my left, it has moved each pregnancy, getting worse each time, guess my left side stretches more!! weird :lol:


----------



## rachael872211

Someone I work with is getting really bad cramps in her legs and her oh said it's to do with lack of salt?? 

Agh I'm at work today and although there are quite a lot of pregnant ladies here at the mo. I'm the only pregnant one who has had a baby before so all I get is "oo ur big. Are u sure there is just one in there. So and so is really small compared to you....." it's actually really starting to get on my nerves!! Sorry. My little rant over. 

My belly button popped a while ago. But one thing I have found is that before I had my popped belly button in a little well around it but now that has totally gone. It's all flat. X


----------



## carmyz

mine is still a innie..its poo lol so i just look really fat instead of a nice bump


----------



## evewidow

everyone says how small i am for how far gone i am , i feel huge though when i walk about haha though i am smaller that last time.

ooh V-day today yayyyyyy !

on a down side ive been feeling dizzy for a few seconds when i stand up - not good :(


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Have a safe and fun Halloween! 

Yay! Double digits today!


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies how is everyone doing!! cute bumps!! babies are growing so fas inside of us its crazy scary lol im at work so i cant post mine now =[ 

just stopping by to say hi and see how everyone is feeling! i scheduled a 4D sonogram november 14th so i cant wait to seee him!! and i take my glucose test on the 16th of november BOOOO not looking fwd to that 

ill be busy this wkend my son has a halloween party tomorrow in school and trick or treating on sunday im excited i love halloween! lol hope everyone has a great wkend and a Happy Halloween!!! =]


----------



## winegums

my glucose test is the 11th :( booooo xxz


----------



## dd29

evewidow said:


> everyone says how small i am for how far gone i am , i feel huge though when i walk about haha though i am smaller that last time.
> 
> ooh V-day today yayyyyyy !
> 
> on a down side ive been feeling dizzy for a few seconds when i stand up - not good :(

Ah I'm gettin the same hun people say I'm tiny 4 6 and a half months but I'm happy because i was mega huge last time looked full term at 27 wks and he was a 9 pounder been told this ones not as big which is why I'm smaller. So its a good thing hun x x


----------



## evewidow

me too ive had a 9lb 5oz and a 9lb so i find it odd to have a small bump . ill prob be eating my words soon lol


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

i went for my 4d scan today - it was fantastic!!

Was a bit worried the image wouldn't be great as i have an anterior placenta and am well padded (14 bottom, 18 top) but it was really clear and we saw some great images of her with her legs above her head (!!) then feeling her chin with her hands, yawning and sucking her thumb. Would def recommend it. And was good to see she was still a girl!!!

Rachael, it was with 4d baby in Ipswich but they also do it in Norwich. It cost £95 for a short scan, at least 10 mins dvd I think but we were there for 45 mins in the end, had a walk for 10 mins to change her position then just loads of watching. The sonographer was great. Would def recommend them and I think £95 was reasonable for what is an unrepeatable experience. Loved it :) :) :)


----------



## rachael872211

Ah Clare it sounds fab!  do u have some pictures? 

I have my glucose test on Thursday. I can say I'm really not looking forward to that one. I'm going to be starving! 

Oh man, does it mean cos I have a big bump this one is another big one?


----------



## Ley

arghh Killer heartburn right now!! It's actually had me crying it's so bad!

Also I've been getting pains in my ribs like the uterus/baby is pushing up against them but surely it's too early for that??

I didn't start getting that til 30 weeks plus with my other 2.


----------



## winegums

I have a university interview on thurs! eek! need to buy some smart looking maternity clothes now!


----------



## winegums

omg my baby is in the 3rd box from the end!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My baby HAS been hitting my ribs! I can feel the outline of her when she's pushing out, and she's been caught pushing on the bottom of my ribs on the right A LOT lately.. :( I can also tell she's a big baby so far, which scares the living hell out of me lol but oh well.. Can't do much about that, I suppose! lol!

I have my glucose test Wednesday, the 3rd.. I'm not looking forward to it, either lol At least my appointment is at 8am though, so I drink the gross drink at 7 and fast the whole morning.. I'm bringing a snack with me so I can eat after it's all done lol

My innie is ALMOST an outie. The top of it has a ridge to it now that pops out, but the rest of it is still an innie (barely... it's almost flat...)..

And I was told by my dr. that the leg cramps are lack of potassium, and sometimes can happen when you don't get as much water as usual. But the main reason is potassium (and calcium, but I don't think that's the issue lol)....


----------



## rachael872211

Oh wow! I love it when your ticker change winegums cos it means it will happen for mine too soon. The little baby has really changed too :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies, gosh i havent been on in over a week, my laptop has been broken :( Hope everyone is well :)

Got my 3D scan in 2 hours can't wait, will post some pics for you all when i get back xx


----------



## winegums

can you guys do me a favour and tell me the prices and stuff of your 3d scans? i reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly want one i can't stop thinking about it and i know i'm gonna need to do it soon if i want a decent view! lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

Hi Winegums,

mine was 4d baby in Ipswich, Norwich and somewhere else (!) cost £75 for a mini, mine was £95 for a short scan, at least 10 mins dvd footage but lasted longer. it was fantastic and that length was fine, you could have longer. if the picture isn't good they rescan for free or you get a reduction.

Rachael they also offer a discount for nhs!! and police, armed forces???

i think it was well worth it as you can never get it back, iykwim, and I so love the fact that I can visualise my baby's face now, i never thought i'd be so bothered but i think it's fab!! 

With an anterior placenta they recommended booking for 24-26 weeks I think, i suppose so you've got time for a rescan.

Here is bubsy:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=289655&id=669291387&l=5964134051

i can't get it to upload to b and b at the mo :(


----------



## winegums

oh no i have an anterior placenta and i'm already 27 weeks :( £95 is really good i haven't been able to find anywhere down here that cheap :(


----------



## winegums

that's such a cool pic lucky3!!!


----------



## winegums

lcuky3 has just reminded me........ i didn't want to add anyone to facebook before as i hadn't told anyone about the baby but now everyone knows so if anyone wants to add on facebook that will be cool! xxx


----------



## rachael872211

They offeR discount? Oh now I wat one more! What happens tho with the anterior placenta? Does it get in the way after that time? Mine is anterior and I'm nearly 27 weeks. X


----------



## winegums

anterior is in front of baby instead of behind so not always but sometimes can be harder to scan! need to try and scan around the placenta lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

it didn't seem to get in the way too much with me, i think it's just their recommendation, so you've got time to have another one? i'm sure it's ok for a few weeks yet...

this is what they say,

If you have an anterior placenta what should you do? It can help if you book your scan for earlier in your pregnancy, we advise that if your placenta is anterior you book your scan between 24-27 weeks. This is because the baby is smaller so less likely to get its face right against the placenta.


----------



## winegums

so annoyed. been googling all night. the only cheap ones i can find dont include telling you the sex? is it really that hard if they are scanning anyway!!!!!!!!! you need to pay loads extra.

when we had our nhs scan i asked the sex, the lady looked annoyed, sweeped the scanner over my belly said 'huh.. looks like a boy' and turned it off! i was like umm ok

so if i end up getting another scan anyway then i want them to confirm its aboy

the cheapest i can find near me is 150 which is just a joke :(


----------



## lucky3

how about a holiday in suffolk...or norfolk?!!! the £95 includes the sex.


it is cheeky, as you say it is so easy to check whilst they are doing everything else, how do they justify charging loads more.


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah. It wouldn't take you long to drive to Ipswich? X


----------



## winegums

just under 2 and a half hours to ipswich!!!!!! lol my oh would kill me if i did that for a scan ;)


----------



## evewidow

great pic lucky 

i didnt know about the anterior thing guess ill see if i can get hubby to book it or next week then 

the one im getting i think is this one :
10 min DVD. 3x3D Thermal B&W Prints. Sexing Available 
- 22-34 Weeks 
and thats £79 

I cant afford anything more really tbh , well i cant afford that one but you know ...


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

my scan pics from today, he weighs 1lb 15oz and is gorgeous, cant wait until hes here, mine cost £80 from scanassure in bolton 






got some more to add aswell lol :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

and some more...


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I went to a Halloween party tonight dressed up as "Mother Nature", so I thought I'd share the pics of the costume :) :)

Everyone at the party LOVED it. My little sister did my hair and makeup, as well as painted my belly for me. The tree stump is kind of an inside joke among friends, but either way, it's "mother nature" lol :) :) We just used halloween makeup for my stomach, the only downside being that it stays "creamy", so I had to be careful not to brush up against anyone or anything (and loads of people wanted to touch the bump, so they got colors all over their hands, too hehehe). People at the party loved it though, and knew immediately what my costume was :) Happy Halloween! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs957.snc4/75027_1371834350495_1670877860_725177_2781811_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs797.snc4/67731_1371667186316_1670877860_724834_5614133_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs838.snc4/69890_1371667746330_1670877860_724838_1079915_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs914.snc4/72708_1371669146365_1670877860_724844_1148865_n.jpg


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and lovely scan pics, Paiytons mummy!! :) He looks adorable! I can't wait for my 3D-4D Scan!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

wow, awesome pics paiytons mummy!


----------



## rachael872211

Lovely pictures  it seems so great knowing what your baby looks like. 

What are braxton hicks like? I know I've had a baby but I really can't remember. I think I had them this morning. My stomach just went tight twice.


----------



## lucky3

paiytons mummy - did you make your photos smaller before you put them on? i can't get them to upload :(


----------



## winegums

1sttimemom08 said:


> I went to a Halloween party tonight dressed up as "Mother Nature", so I thought I'd share the pics of the costume :) :)
> 
> Everyone at the party LOVED it. My little sister did my hair and makeup, as well as painted my belly for me. The tree stump is kind of an inside joke among friends, but either way, it's "mother nature" lol :) :) We just used halloween makeup for my stomach, the only downside being that it stays "creamy", so I had to be careful not to brush up against anyone or anything (and loads of people wanted to touch the bump, so they got colors all over their hands, too hehehe). People at the party loved it though, and knew immediately what my costume was :) Happy Halloween!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs957.snc4/75027_1371834350495_1670877860_725177_2781811_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs797.snc4/67731_1371667186316_1670877860_724834_5614133_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs838.snc4/69890_1371667746330_1670877860_724838_1079915_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs914.snc4/72708_1371669146365_1670877860_724844_1148865_n.jpg


that is sooooooooo cool! lol xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

lucky, no i just uploaded them straight from my laptop.
So who's out taking the kids out 2nite? xx


----------



## evewidow

cool pics everyone


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> lucky, no i just uploaded them straight from my laptop.
> So who's out taking the kids out 2nite? xx

my friends hubby, ha ha!! I have got a stinking cold so def won't be going. hoping to make some spider shaped cakes later if i feel a bit more motivated!

we have carved a pumpkin and 3 orange peppers!! they are cool :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hiiiii ladies sorry i havent been around been so busy with halloween parties ..

How are we all ??, Congrats on more scans ladies and painted bumps they look soooo cute and whoooo 3rd tri for so many of us over the next week or so how scary lol. 

xxxxx


----------



## juicylove

Pic are lovely ladies :) I must try put my 3D ones up too :)

Any one else still suffering from sickness, I seem to be getting worse and I'm over 25 weeks going to go the Hosp Tomor I was with GP sat (he wasnt very reasurring) but I'm worried I will dehydrate at this stage :(

Happy Halloween ladies :wohoo:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every one had a fab night i have 3 very little tired Devils fast asleep from all the excitment lol. x


----------



## Virginia

We went to a Halloween party Friday night, and this is what we went as.

The funniest part of the evening was when the hostess's 14 year old son realized that my Dh's apron said "bun maker"...the poor kid was laughing for about 10 minutes, and then had to point it out to everyone. LMAO
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5347.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## misznessa

hope all u ladiies had a great and safe halloween!! great costume 1sttimemom and virginia! very creative!!


----------



## evewidow

Morning everyone ! 
I went to my friends yesterday , she moves to the USA on tuesday so i have inherited a load of baby stuff :D her baby is only 4 weeks old so its hardly used so i got a moses on a rocking stand , a pink bouncy vibrating chair , a breast friend pillow, a ride on toy , a nappy bucket a load of unused toiletries and cotton wool so apart from bedding and washing everything and tidying the room i think i am almost sorted !!!!
on the down side my eldest son is poorly so is off school so nothing will get done again today but oh well lol !


----------



## misznessa

awww i hope ur DS feels better evewidow! its getting cold here in NYC as well and my DS has asthma which is triggered by the cold weather every year so time for me to be cautious!

stupid question but how do the braxton hicks feel like?! i have this weird flutters going on its not a kick or a punch or its not painful i dunno what it is but it feels really weird!

and wow my ticker says 99 days to go...shockeddd lol


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo congrats on 99 days hun i think i hit that tomorrow too :).

Love the creative dress ideas girls very nice.

And hope ur Ds is feeling better eve hun, Iam too very organised only thing left to get for bubs is Rain Cover and Foot Muff have absaloutly everything else lol. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning everyone!!!! 
Wow sounds like everyone is starting to really get organised.... Maybe i should pull my finger out and start hahaha :) 

Braxton Hicks can vary... from a slight tightening around your belly to full on pains!! I am getting both already! It is making me nervous! But i guess it is all part and parcel of this wonderful expereience. I never had it with my daughter.... so it is new for me this time around. 

Hope everyone had a good Halloween! They dont do much of it here in Australia but we did see a few kiddies out and about in their costumes! God love em!!!!


----------



## misznessa

so i guess what im feeling is not braxton hicks it feels like flutters its weird ahh as long as bubs is healthy he kicks n punches alot at night so i already see the sleepless nights i have to stay up and entertain him lol 

halloween was great here took my son to a school party and trick or treating it was fun my avatar is actually my DS and my belly baby bump as a pumpkin lol my hubby and him had a fun time painting on the belly lol


----------



## evewidow

haha love the pumpkin bump ! 

i had terrible braxtons with both my boys but not too bad here ive had a few mine seem to almost go into my back :S

DS1 seems a little better i managed to get him to eat some toast but thats it , hopefully send him to school tomo . DS2 and me have now got runny noses and a cold though ..dont you love winter hahah


----------



## lucky3

yes winter is yuk!!

My cold has now moved into my chest so I am working at home today because I feel (and sound) gross!!

but my ticker has moved up a box, yay!!


----------



## evewidow

yay for tickers .. i wish i wasnt a papaya any more !

my little bean was kicking so hard last night that hubby felt it in his back hehe .. didnt think that would happen with anterior placenta , it shocked him ! needless to sa was another crap nights sleep , i really must start going to bed earlier


----------



## amber20

I can't seem to stay awake past 8:30. I put my 17 month to bed at 7 and my other 3 at 8 and i'm right behind them.


----------



## SIEGAL

I have been so happy lately the baby has been kicking so much. Yesterday I actually felt her kick w/ my hand and last night I saw my stomach move when she kicked. I love kicking......i get to feel like we are playing:thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

I love playing with the baby. lol. I rub or tap and get a kick back. 

I am knackered! I have worked 5 shifts on the run and am feeling it now. I'm grumpy and tired. OH is playing on COD online so I can't even catch up on tv on iplayer :-( 

I brought the baby a snowsuit today. It was white with Whinnie the Pooh. I love it


----------



## rachael872211

ahhhhhhh my ticker has moved too  x


----------



## rachael872211

I just noticed Ley's thread in the forum.............has anyone heard from her? I hope shes ok. x


----------



## Felicityjade

I'm so confused, when do we move to third tri? I'm 27 weeks and according to bnb that's third tri but google says so many different things! Will their be a feb love bugs thread in third tri for us all? Can't believe how quick 2nd tri has gone! Just think ladies, Christmas will fly by then it's nearly time for our babies to make an appearance  xx


----------



## evewidow

im annoyed .. tried to book a 3d scan at place i had gender scan at , only appointments they have in the next few weeks are in the day in the week when hubby is at work and ds1 at school so no good , or late at night when ds1 and 2 will be in bed :( looked at other places but they are so much more expensive than this one so now i think i wont be having one - gutted.

i am going to cheer myself up with cheese toasties and cake.


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> im annoyed .. tried to book a 3d scan at place i had gender scan at , only appointments they have in the next few weeks are in the day in the week when hubby is at work and ds1 at school so no good , or late at night when ds1 and 2 will be in bed :( looked at other places but they are so much more expensive than this one so now i think i wont be having one - gutted.
> 
> i am going to cheer myself up with cheese toasties and cake.

oh that is pants :( but enjoy your cake!!


----------



## lucky3

i always thought 3rd trimester was 28 weeks but b nb says 27....i'm going to wait until 28 weeks in my head! 

We can prob just change the name of this thread?? Or start a new one, I don't suppose it matters too much!


----------



## lucky3

Did people see Sugarkisses had her baby at 26 + 6 (I think!!) and they are both doing well. She must be the first Feb 2011 baby born. She weighed 2lb 2 oz, it's just amazing that she can be so small and breathing by herself, what a fighter!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Did people see Sugarkisses had her baby at 26 + 6 (I think!!) and they are both doing well. She must be the first Feb 2011 baby born. She weighed 2lb 2 oz, it's just amazing that she can be so small and breathing by herself, what a fighter!

oh god i didnt see this do you have a link ?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Did people see Sugarkisses had her baby at 26 + 6 (I think!!) and they are both doing well. She must be the first Feb 2011 baby born. She weighed 2lb 2 oz, it's just amazing that she can be so small and breathing by herself, what a fighter!
> 
> oh god i didnt see this do you have a link ?Click to expand...

it is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-silver-lining-beyond-dark-clouds-188.html


----------



## amber20

i had a doctors appointment monday and everything measured right on spot. The heartbeat sounded great too. I can't believe how fast time is going bye I see the doctor every 2 weeks now.


----------



## rachael872211

God no, I didnt see that! I'm glad everything is ok. 

I thought 27 weeks was third trimester. I have an app on my phone which I have just checked......and it says "your third trimester starts on 4th November 2010" ....when i'm 27 weeks :-S 

Also we are now in the lounge area arent we? That means there is no trimester moving for the love bugs thread, but just the name I guess?


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> God no, I didnt see that! I'm glad everything is ok.
> 
> I thought 27 weeks was third trimester. I have an app on my phone which I have just checked......and it says "your third trimester starts on 4th November 2010" ....when i'm 27 weeks :-S
> 
> Also we are now in the lounge area arent we? That means there is no trimester moving for the love bugs thread, but just the name I guess?

hey, you might be in the lounge, I'm at me desk at work :rofl:!!!!

Yes I don't think we need to do anything much, just change the anme when we're all there.

So 3rd tri tomorrow then Rachael, woo hoo!!


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha. Nope, even better. I'm in bed. lol. 

I know! I'm excited to be going in third trimester. 2nd has gone so quick. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> ha ha. Nope, even better. I'm in bed. lol.
> 
> I know! I'm excited to be going in third trimester. 2nd has gone so quick. x

ha ha, that's not fair!! Mind you - you've prob been working all night?

love your pic - is that your daughter?

i think 2nd has gone quick too, summer hols and scans helped I'm sure. I don't want 3rd to go too quickly as i do enjoy being preggers now baby is kicking and moving so much. Mind you, can't wait until i finish work - 6 weeks to go ::happydance: can't get motivated at work.


----------



## misznessa

im glad sugarkisses n her lil bubs is doing well!! thats great news!!! 

everyones third tri coming up! i guess mine is next week then if its 27 weeks? thats crazy lol

counting down...11 more days till my 3D/4D sonogram!! i am super excited!! =]


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah that is my daughter Eve with the bump. 

I'm starting to feel like I have so much to do now but running out of time. I can hardly move in the house because of all the boxes...........and we still have 4 weeks to go. So much for being organised. lol. 

When do you finish work Clare? I'm jealous! I think I have 8 weeks :-( I actually had a dream the other day I changed my maternity leave to a couple of weeks earlier....now I am contemplating it! 

Yeah Misznessa, you will be in third trimester next week  x


----------



## lucky3

rachael, 

I'm going to finish on the 17th December for Christmas ( i work term time) then it's not worth going back for a week so I am just off, yippee!!! I am hoping that i don't have to decorate then though it is difficult to see how i can get 2 rooms decorated before then, lol!

Are you moving house? Where to?


----------



## Marlarky

Congratulations to Sugarkisses and nutmeg <3
What fighters!! :hugs:


As of Monday, November 1st, I am now...... VIABLE!!! :happydance:
Well, baby is viable lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I had an appointment today with my glucose screening.. Hopefully everything comes back fine :)

In just 4 weeks, I'll have my 3D scan (December 1st!!!)!!! SO EXCITED!!


And good to hear that Sugarkisses and nutmeg are doing so well!!! :) :)


----------



## Marlarky

1sttimemom08 said:


> I had an appointment today with my glucose screening.. Hopefully everything comes back fine :)
> 
> In just 4 weeks, I'll have my 3D scan (December 1st!!!)!!! SO EXCITED!!
> 
> 
> And good to hear that Sugarkisses and nutmeg are doing so well!!! :) :)

Uggh I have my glucose screening on Wednesday. What is the drink really like?? Doc says it wont be bad at all, some women say they wanted to gag!!


----------



## amber20

i don't think the drink tastes that bad. It tastes like either fruit punch thats really watered down or orange pop with no carbonation.


----------



## Marlarky

Okay. I will just think of flat fruity pop then hahaha :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies sorry havent been around been hectic here, Big congrats to Donna and Nutmeg what a beautiful name i hope she keeps fighting strong :).

Its nice to see were all heading in to 3rd tri now think i will swap boards early next week as i am feeling as tho i am ready and not fitting in in the 2nd tri boards anymore lol, Real excited now its feeling all real we only have next month then the following 1 then its our month girls :).

Congrats to all with MW appointments coming up mine is 16th nov get my hip grant etc filled in . 

Hope every 1s well xxxxx


----------



## evewidow

i get my appointment on the 27th so then i can get my matb1 , get my grant and send off for my MA :) 
cant wait to get to 3rd tri though then ill start panicking about getting stuff done and ready , mind you i could do with a kick up the arse to be honest ha


----------



## Marlarky

evewidow said:


> i get my appointment on the 27th so then i can get my matb1 , get my grant and send off for my MA :)
> cant wait to get to 3rd tri though then ill start panicking about getting stuff done and ready , mind you i could do with a kick up the arse to be honest ha

:grr:

^^Does that count as a kick?? :haha:


----------



## Virginia

I REALLY need to get the baby's room sorted out...there are boxes of diapers that I need to do something with (I got like 4 big boxes then decided I was cloth diapering. lol)....there are clothes that need to be put away...pictures to be hung on the wall...car seat to be installed, and SO much more...you can't even walk in the baby's room...And I still need a crib, and possibly a changing table...and possibly another dresser...ugh.
 



Attached Files:







1103101823.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Marlarky

Looks better than my baby's room! Sure, mine is empty besides the litter box for now, but we have no carpet yet, drywall to still put up yet enough paint the drywall and fix all 4 windows in there! Yikes!!


----------



## Virginia

Marlarky said:


> Looks better than my baby's room! Sure, mine is empty besides the litter box for now, but we have no carpet yet, drywall to still put up yet enough paint the drywall and fix all 4 windows in there! Yikes!!

It's gonna take me forever to get things put away. I'm STILL trying to get the cat pee smell out of one corner of the room...one of the cats freaked out when we painted the room, and peed in one of the corners...I can't tell if the smell is gone and it's the paint I'm smelling or what, but I think it still smells....DH thinks I'm crazy...I wish I could air out the room, but I don't want our inside cat in that room at all.


----------



## Marlarky

Virginia said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Looks better than my baby's room! Sure, mine is empty besides the litter box for now, but we have no carpet yet, drywall to still put up yet enough paint the drywall and fix all 4 windows in there! Yikes!!
> 
> It's gonna take me forever to get things put away. I'm STILL trying to get the cat pee smell out of one corner of the room...one of the cats freaked out when we painted the room, and peed in one of the corners...I can't tell if the smell is gone and it's the paint I'm smelling or what, but I think it still smells....DH thinks I'm crazy...I wish I could air out the room, but I don't want our inside cat in that room at all.Click to expand...


Oh that's strange. I know that cat pee IS really strong and lasts a long time, but it might be gone by now. Get a plug-in oil warmer maybe. The apple cinnamon is really strong and long lasting :)


----------



## carmyz

lol mines half organised and half a storage room atm.. we need to get cracking i think once iv had the baby shower i will get dp to take the stuff out i dont want in there..plus still need to paint the cot white.... i know im goin to get a lot of stuff so i ll need to be able to put things away properly.

im not sure if were goin to move or not so thats kind of why i havent done much..my sister still hasnt done them paintings might have to crack the whip on her lol..or i ll just do it myself. 

i have my 4d scan on sat so 2 days to go i cant wait to see my lil girl again i really hope she isnt camera shy so i get good pics lol. Just over a wk now till my baby shower iv got most things ready just need to get food and more prizes..just hope it doesnt rain were in the last season of spring and still havent had much sunshine so over the rain its just non stop..summer starts in dec although im not lookin forward to bein fat in the heat lol but rainy days are just crappy.

i hope everyone is well congrats to donna i hope ur lil girl stays well xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, I'm moving to a village near Fakenham. Do you know Fakenham. We move on the 30th. I'm really excited......just have no room to move at the moment. 

I have my GTT this morning. I really should be getting ready. I have to take Lucozade with me. 

Did Donna choose a name for the baby? x


----------



## Ley

I know fakenham, it's about 30 miles away from me.

us Norfolk girls should arrange a meet sometime lol, would be fun.

I don't know about the babies name yet but have read that she is breathing on her own and doing really well.


----------



## lucky3

Hi Ley - good to see you back, how ya feeling?

Yes we ought to have ameet that would be fun(ny!!)

I got married in Fakenham Rachael, the Wensum Lodge Hotel. I love it up there :) Hope the packing and moving goes well. Will you be able to decorate the new place? You are going to be so busy!!!

Hope your glucose test thingy went well.

I haven't heard the name for Donna's baby, it's on Facebook but she hasn't announced it on here yet!


----------



## evewidow

ooh virginia your room looks abit like mine but mine is more messy haha . i need to repair the border on the walls from where ds2 ripped it off grrr

hubbys away tonight so i just went a bit mad spending lmao oh well its his own fault !

though i have booked him a suprise night away tomo , we were going to go to see the fireworks at alton towers as we have annual passes so ive booked the waterpark and the hotel for us he will be well excited as will the kids . oh and i booked my 3d scan hehe cant get in till the 27th but i think that should be ok ill be 28 weeks hopefully my big fat placenta wont be in the way , the woman seemed to think it will be fine . 
then i went on toys r us and bought some moses basket bedding for the moses my friend gave us and a few more toys for the boys for xmas , really need to start wrapping up to see what i have got as im sure ive prob forgot a load of stuff . 
anyway ill be good now and do my ironing or something hahah


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh virginia your room looks abit like mine but mine is more messy haha . i need to repair the border on the walls from where ds2 ripped it off grrr
> 
> hubbys away tonight so i just went a bit mad spending lmao oh well its his own fault !
> 
> though i have booked him a suprise night away tomo , we were going to go to see the fireworks at alton towers as we have annual passes so ive booked the waterpark and the hotel for us he will be well excited as will the kids . oh and i booked my 3d scan hehe cant get in till the 27th but i think that should be ok ill be 28 weeks hopefully my big fat placenta wont be in the way , the woman seemed to think it will be fine .
> then i went on toys r us and bought some moses basket bedding for the moses my friend gave us and a few more toys for the boys for xmas , really need to start wrapping up to see what i have got as im sure ive prob forgot a load of stuff .
> anyway ill be good now and do my ironing or something hahah

wow, you have been busy, what a fab time you have lined up!!

i'm with you on the christmas pressies - I tend to think i haven't got many then come to wrap them up and keep finding stuff I'd forgotten!! I'm really looking forward to seeing what I've got, perhaps do that after work........though have to varnish my daughter's new bookcases first :)

Great news on the 3d scan too, can't wait to see your pics, i'm sure 28 weeks will be fine, it's only a couple of weeks after mine :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah it would be fun to meet  

Where are you both from in Norfolk again? I remember one of you being from the Diss area? My brother recently moved to Honington. 

We are allowed to decorate. The owners were really good about it saying they are happy with for us to do it because we are the ones that have to live there. I am grateful they said that because there is lots of pink and flowers. 

My OH used to be a painter/decorator and has a week off work for when we move so he can get busy! Yay. I'll just be unpacking boxes. 

Eve i'm jealous of your season pass to Alton Towers. I'm guessing you live close to it? I have always wondered though, what is the waterpark like? 

GTT was BORING! After the first test I got a call from Eve's school because she was unwell, then she had to come and sit with me and be bored too. lol. I feel tired now, but not sure if thats from just being tired or lack of food and increase in sugar. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Yeah it would be fun to meet
> 
> Where are you both from in Norfolk again? I remember one of you being from the Diss area? My brother recently moved to Honington.
> 
> We are allowed to decorate. The owners were really good about it saying they are happy with for us to do it because we are the ones that have to live there. I am grateful they said that because there is lots of pink and flowers.
> 
> My OH used to be a painter/decorator and has a week off work for when we move so he can get busy! Yay. I'll just be unpacking boxes.
> 
> Eve i'm jealous of your season pass to Alton Towers. I'm guessing you live close to it? I have always wondered though, what is the waterpark like?
> 
> GTT was BORING! After the first test I got a call from Eve's school because she was unwell, then she had to come and sit with me and be bored too. lol. I feel tired now, but not sure if thats from just being tired or lack of food and increase in sugar. x

We are about an hour from Alton towers so not too bad , we have the merlin passes that we get each year with tesco clubcard vouchers though as ive been pregnant havent used them as much as we would have liked this year . we can go to alton towers , chessington , legoland , thorpepark , london eye , madame tussards , london dungeons , warwick castle , sealife , lego discovery with them . we have to pay for the waterpark but get a decent discount . this is the 1st time we have been to it we went to have a look and it looks fun i and all indoors so no worrying about the weather :D I'll let you know if its any good .
hope your daughter feels better soon


----------



## lucky3

yes I'm form near Diss, a village called Burston. Ley is in Thetford.

Are you on Facebook Rachael? How handy other half being a decorator before...does he fancy doing mine?!!! Hope Eve feels better soon...and you don't get it :(

What is the waterpark Evewidow? i used to go to alton towers when i lived in notts and shropshire but haven't been for ages...my hubby doesn't like the theme park stuff but my eldest would absolutely love it :)


----------



## evewidow

https://www.altontowers.com/waterpark/

it looks good for my 2 year old as he isnt big enough for most water parks but when we went to have a look theres lots of things like tipping water buckets and firing water cannons which he will love while the eldest goes on the slides with his dad :D both mine are water babies though i have to say .


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> https://www.altontowers.com/waterpark/
> 
> it looks good for my 2 year old as he isnt big enough for most water parks but when we went to have a look theres lots of things like tipping water buckets and firing water cannons which he will love while the eldest goes on the slides with his dad :D both mine are water babies though i have to say .

oh WOW, that looks amazing!!! I am now thinking 10th birthday present next April???? You must let me know how it goes, I am soooooooooooo envious :)


----------



## Ley

I'm not doing too bad thanks just wishing I could sleep properly. I really don't remember being this uncomfortable this early with my other 2 so I'm convinced I'm going to end up with a 10lb baby lol.

Yes I'm in Thetford, such a lovely place (not!)

I'm not really a fan of Alton towers to be honest, I went once with the school when I was 16 and just really didn't enjoy myself at all.


----------



## juicylove

Marlarky said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> I had an appointment today with my glucose screening.. Hopefully everything comes back fine :)
> 
> In just 4 weeks, I'll have my 3D scan (December 1st!!!)!!! SO EXCITED!!
> 
> 
> And good to hear that Sugarkisses and nutmeg are doing so well!!! :) :)
> 
> Uggh I have my glucose screening on Wednesday. What is the drink really like?? Doc says it wont be bad at all, some women say they wanted to gag!!Click to expand...

We hav to bring luozade to ours so not to bad :):) good luck :hugs:


----------



## juicylove

So excited today my pal had her baby girl after 2 boys they are all over the moon big surprise, even made me forget about been sick lol:wohoo:


----------



## rachael872211

OMG now I am even more jealous. lol. Is it a family season pass? How much is it if you don't mind me asking? I really need to start shopping more at tescos. 

I'm not on facebook, I came off it about a year ago........when all I used to do is go on it.....now all I do is go on BnB. lol. x

How do you feel really uncomfortable Ley? Like pressure? 

Eve wants to go to Thorpe Park next year for her birthday. I'm sooooo excited! I took her a couple of years ago and she was too small for anything but water slides, but she has shot up now and really wants to go. Yay! I love Theme Parks. x


----------



## Ley

no not pressure, just pain in my back and ribs constantly. I carried dd2 high and I felt like this with her but not until I was around 35 weeks. I'm just shocked at how early I've started feeling like this this time and wondering how I'm going to manage the next 3 months like it.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies wow that alton towers thing looks ace :).

nice to see all the rooms getting started slightly, I am a little jelous as bubs hasnt got a room we havent organised who will sleep were yet lol.. But We have bought everythings its just all in boxes or packages still lol.

I guess 3rd tri will kick us all up the butt and get bags packed for labour etc lol. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> OMG now I am even more jealous. lol. Is it a family season pass? How much is it if you don't mind me asking? I really need to start shopping more at tescos.
> 
> I'm not on facebook, I came off it about a year ago........when all I used to do is go on it.....now all I do is go on BnB. lol. x
> 
> How do you feel really uncomfortable Ley? Like pressure?
> 
> Eve wants to go to Thorpe Park next year for her birthday. I'm sooooo excited! I took her a couple of years ago and she was too small for anything but water slides, but she has shot up now and really wants to go. Yay! I love Theme Parks. x

if you buy them off the site they are various prices - the more people you buy for the cheaper it is each if you get me! like for 1 its £150 but if theres 3 of you its £100 each. however if you use tesco vouchers you have to buy seperates not family ones so for us we had to get 3 individual ones (ds2 doesnt need one as he gets in free anyway ) tesco vouchers its £40 (just gone up ) of vouchers for each pass imo its a better use of the vouchers and keeps the kids amused all the weekends and school holidays etc


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Marlarky said:


> Okay. I will just think of flat fruity pop then hahaha :)


I had the orange, and it tasted like orange gatorade to me.. A little sweeter than that, but really not bad at all lol I was dreading it, but it was not bad at all :)


----------



## dizzyisacow

can i join? im due february 16th


----------



## lucky3

Hello Dizzy!!! :wave:


----------



## amber20

welcome dizzy!


----------



## Ley

welcome dizzy

Hey everyone, Sugarkisses baby's name has been announced in her journal and details are on the front page if any of you are interested x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey Ley, thanks for the update lovey :) Just noticed too, that teardrp4u21 is still on there, I think she posted a while back to say she had a MC in June and has a new username and is pregnant again. Just thought it might be worth an update as I spotted it just now. :) Thanks for keeping us all organised :) x


----------



## Ley

Sorted, I think sometimes the thread gets busy and I miss posts so thanks for keeping me updated x


----------



## winegums

the update is on this page of sugarkisses journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-silver-lining-beyond-dark-clouds-191.html


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya ladies, ive been lurking about since I found out I was pregnant!
Please can you add me, im due 3rd Feb xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Welcome, Dizzy!

I got a call from my dr's office today saying that my gestational diabetes test came back a little high, so they want me to go in next week to do a 3 hour glucose test to double check.... Makes me a bit nervous, but hopefully I don't have it and I'm worrying for nothing... :/


----------



## impatient1

Welcome Dizzy!


----------



## amber20

Welcome Jem!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and welcome, Jem! :)


----------



## Felicityjade

Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx


----------



## Virginia

Felicityjade said:


> Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx

I'll be praying for you and your LO. :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

Felicityjade said:


> Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx

oh hun how scary for u..i ll be thinking of u.

1sttimemom i hope the next test comes bk clear xx

i had my scan today it was awesome our lil girl is so cute and the lady check and were defently having a girl :happydance:. pics are just on the side as she wouldnt move i tryed different positions and she was just to comfortable lol. i will post pics now.


----------



## carmyz

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_16.jpg

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_22.jpg

shes so cute :D


----------



## Ley

Jembug said:


> Hi ya ladies, ive been lurking about since I found out I was pregnant!
> Please can you add me, im due 3rd Feb xx

Welcome hun and congrats! Are you team pink, blue or yellow?



1sttimemom08 said:


> Welcome, Dizzy!
> 
> I got a call from my dr's office today saying that my gestational diabetes test came back a little high, so they want me to go in next week to do a 3 hour glucose test to double check.... Makes me a bit nervous, but hopefully I don't have it and I'm worrying for nothing... :/

Good luck for the 3 hour test, I hope all comes back clear x



Felicityjade said:


> Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx

Will keep you in my thoughts hun, fingers crossed everything calms down xx



carmyz said:


> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_16.jpg
> 
> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_22.jpg
> 
> shes so cute :D

gorgeous pics hunni x


----------



## lucky3

FelicityJade, I am thinking of you hun, hope everything is ok :hugs: but take heart - we have already had one Feb Love bug born fighting. Really hopes your LO can stick in a little longer though!!


----------



## lucky3

Welcome Jembug :wave: how exciting getting new peeps :)

I am due on the 3rd Feb too (so is Rachael), how's it going with you?


----------



## babypowder

Hello! :) Can you please add me for 16th Feb? Thanks very much! x


----------



## lucky3

Ands there's more!! Hi babypowder :wave:


----------



## carmyz

hello to the newbies


----------



## winegums

hi everyone joining us :D welcome xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi Newbies - I feel like a newbie myself coz it's so long since I've been on here! Can't believe there's been a lil one born already - God - I hope she pulls through!!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i had pre eclampsia with my first, and got a high blood pressue reading about a month ago but luckily its been normalish towards high rather than high lets hope it stays down so i dont have another cestion!!
hope all ladies are doing good


----------



## impatient1

Felicityjade said:


> Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx

Thinking of you and hoping the contractions stop.



dizzyisacow said:


> i had pre eclampsia with my first, and got a high blood pressue reading about a month ago but luckily its been normalish towards high rather than high lets hope it stays down so i dont have another cestion!!
> hope all ladies are doing good

Hope your blood pressure stays down.

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw hugs Felicityjade, really hope bubs stays put for you both! xxx Keep us posted :)

Welcome to the other newbies, can't believe we're still getting newbies in 3rd tri! And blimey Ciara...you're back on here too ;) xx


----------



## evewidow

Felicityjade said:


> Evening/morning all, it's 4am and I'm wide awake in labour ward, they thought I had gone into premature labour this evening, have been giving things to stop contractions and steroids to streghthen baby's lungs just in case, I'm petrified! If its is im being sent elsewhere as they are not able to care for a baby born at 27+3. will keep you updated xx

keeping fingers crossed for you 



carmyz said:


> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_16.jpg
> 
> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/CARMEN_22.jpg
> 
> shes so cute :D

awww how cool , cant wait to get mine done and finally believe its a girl too haha


welcome all the new peeps to the thread 

hope everyone is having a nice weekend , we had a great time at alton towers and the waterpark and the fireworks etc and now having a nice rest :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

welcome to all the newbies :)
FelicityJade praying for you, hope everything is ok :)
carmyz your pics are gorgeous!
How is everyone today? im feeling pretty good apart from baby having his foot in my ribs constantly lol little monkey
Any1 else waiting for 3D scans? x


----------



## Jembug

hello all, hope everyone is feeling ok today? Im on team yellow, this time round. My partner wanted a suprise, much to my disappointment at my 20 week scan. Ive come round to the idea of a suprise and its fun listening to other people guess if my bump is a boy/girl? Although, my gut feeling its another girl? My pregnancy is going smoothly, touch wood, thanx lucky3. My only complaint is major heartburn. How you feeling? Im counting the weeks till maternity leave. Im going at 30 weeks. When is everyone else going on mat leave?


----------



## evewidow

i went on maternity leave March 2008 and havent gone back yet hahahaha.

team yellow is good jembug did you find out the sex of your girl beforehand ?


----------



## lucky3

I am going at 33 weeks, as it is Christmas hols....I can't wait....6 weeks and counting!!!


----------



## juicylove

I won't finish work till the middle of jan but then again if we get snow like last year I just won't be able to go to work after Xmas :haha: better get the Hubby prepared for a home birth just incase :haha: oh imagine lol


----------



## winegums

meant to say.... on friday night i felt baby for the first time outside of me.... if you get me? lol

i felt a leg or something pushing hard against the side of my belly and put my hand there and could feel it!

feels amazing, been waiting for this :D with my son i felt it at like 20 weeks, but everythings been so much slower this time round, apparently cos of the position of my placenta.. so.. yeh i'm happy soon my oh is gonna be feeling bubs as well i can't wait :D

xxx


----------



## Felicityjade

Thank you for all your messages! Finally out of hospital on strict bed rest and not allowed to return to work now as if it happens again baby Murphy will come! Luckily they managed to slow the contractions and last night they were much much lower and not frequent, i was given steroid injections so baby's lungs will be strong enough in case he/she decided to come. It was a very painful and scary experience I just hope the next time is closer to due date (2nd feb) and the real thing! Word of advice girls, if you have some sort of management position, especially in a busy pub don't be working 6/7 days a week, the effect it's had on my baby is not good, the stress is not worth you or your babies health! Hope all is ok and once again thanks for all kind words and messages xxxxx


----------



## lucky3

Felicityjade said:


> Thank you for all your messages! Finally out of hospital on strict bed rest and not allowed to return to work now as if it happens again baby Murphy will come! Luckily they managed to slow the contractions and last night they were much much lower and not frequent, i was given steroid injections so baby's lungs will be strong enough in case he/she decided to come. It was a very painful and scary experience I just hope the next time is closer to due date (2nd feb) and the real thing! Word of advice girls, if you have some sort of management position, especially in a busy pub don't be working 6/7 days a week, the effect it's had on my baby is not good, the stress is not worth you or your babies health! Hope all is ok and once again thanks for all kind words and messages xxxxx

i'm so glad things are going better, hope you manage to get good rest and don't feel tempted to do too much!!

take care, Clare :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

glad you are out of hospital felicityjade , you make sure you listen to those drs and take it nice and easy now.

had a parcel today that next door had got for me was my moses basket sheets and blankets ..might get round to washing them and putting them ready soon i guess :D


----------



## MommaCC

hey girlies long time no see sorry!! Well we are having a lil boy if you could update the list with some of those cute lil icons for me. How is everyone doing!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies sorry havent been around, I was in today as was having tightenings was scary but have been assured they are just strong BHs phewwwwww .

How is every one all enjoying 3rd tri ??. I moved in there today its all going wayyy to fast lol.

Did every one have a nice bonfire weekend ?. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I've not been able to get on :-( My laptop charger stopped working. 

Hello all new ladies  Jembug, U lucky thing, does that mean you go in 3 weeks? I'm finishing work on 4th Jan, but still waiting to see if I have leave granted which means I can leave on 22nd December (pleeeeeeeeeease) I think i'll be 34 weeks then? 

1sttimemom, I hope your additional test comes back ok. U poor thing for having to do it again. 

My fingers are crossed for you felicityjade. Stay rested as much as poss. x

I have had the most extremely laziest weekend ever. I have practically done nothing and actually felt worse for it being mega grumpy and emotional yesterday.


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies sorry havent been around, I was in today as was having tightenings was scary but have been assured they are just strong BHs phewwwwww .
> 
> How is every one all enjoying 3rd tri ??. I moved in there today its all going wayyy to fast lol.
> 
> Did every one have a nice bonfire weekend ?. xxx

eek , glad you ok though 

i def think i have this spd thing , hubby thinks i should go see midwife but i have an appointment in 2 weeks and apparently they dont do anything really anyway so im thinking i might as well wait..any thoughts


----------



## carmyz

felicityjade glad the contractions have gone fingers crossed u can make it close to term xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Hello other February-ites!
I've been looking for this thread for ages (spotted lots of March Mummies etc) but couldn't find Feb but now I have!
I'm Beth, 23 due on FEB 18th 2011 :D and I've been having words with baby about keeping me waiting any longer than that!
I've had my 20 week scan but they didn't wanna co-operate so on Nov 11th I have another scan booked at which I hope the little fecker'll open their legs :D! I'm too impatient for team yellow :D
Hope everyone is having a happy/healthy/BEARABLE pregnancy :D xx


----------



## evewidow

bethanchloe said:


> Hello other February-ites!
> I've been looking for this thread for ages (spotted lots of March Mummies etc) but couldn't find Feb but now I have!
> I'm Beth, 23 due on FEB 18th 2011 :D and I've been having words with baby about keeping me waiting any longer than that!
> I've had my 20 week scan but they didn't wanna co-operate so on Nov 11th I have another scan booked at which I hope the little fecker'll open their legs :D! I'm too impatient for team yellow :D
> Hope everyone is having a happy/healthy/BEARABLE pregnancy :D xx

hey you are due the same day as me :D welcome to our thread lol


----------



## bethanchloe

evewidow said:


> hey you are due the same day as me :D welcome to our thread lol

Yay :happydance:
I've yet to 'meet' anyone due on my 'Judgement Day' hee hee!
Do you know :pink: what flavour :blue: baby is? x


----------



## evewidow

we have been told its a girl at 2 scans but having a 3d on the 27th so will get it extra confirmed haha :D


----------



## bethanchloe

evewidow said:


> we have been told its a girl at 2 scans but having a 3d on the 27th so will get it extra confirmed haha :D

Hee hee my 3D is next week, a bit too excited! I haven't done ANY shopping yet and am gonna start on Friday once I finally know for sure what flavour heshe is!
The sonographer 'suspected' a girl at 20 weeks but I'm not sure if I can rely on someone's suspicion hehe. Saying that I am convinced she's a she and have been calling her by her girl's name, so it'll be a very confused lil boy if we find out she is a he :D xx


----------



## juicylove

bethanchloe said:


> Hello other February-ites!
> I've been looking for this thread for ages (spotted lots of March Mummies etc) but couldn't find Feb but now I have!
> I'm Beth, 23 due on FEB 18th 2011 :D and I've been having words with baby about keeping me waiting any longer than that!
> I've had my 20 week scan but they didn't wanna co-operate so on Nov 11th I have another scan booked at which I hope the little fecker'll open their legs :D! I'm too impatient for team yellow :D
> Hope everyone is having a happy/healthy/BEARABLE pregnancy :D xx

Welcome :happydance:


----------



## juicylove

i def think i have this spd thing , hubby thinks i should go see midwife but i have an appointment in 2 weeks and apparently they dont do anything really anyway so im thinking i might as well wait..any thoughts[/QUOTE]

Hi eve I'm thinking I might have that too walking and getting up suddenly is very uncomfortable :(


----------



## dizzyisacow

i have spd on and off, i dont think docs can help at all those other kinds of docs can though. the physiotherapists i think?
dont push trolleys,prams if you can help it, i personally avoid sweeping and mopping as its the thing that will definetely make it hurt, try to move with your legs together as much as possible, as in when getting out of a car.


----------



## evewidow

i try to avoid sweeping and mopping too haha but jut cus i hate housework lmao !

what a cacky morning it is today cold rainy dark yuk :(


----------



## sleepen

hope everyone is doing well. welcome to all the newbies. 
felicityjade hope u are doing better, and lo stays put till they're supposed to.
i go for my fetal echo, and growth scan next monday. hope all turns out good.
have a great day everyone


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies! WOW alots been going on i havent been on!

felicityjade glad everything is ok with u and ur LO stay well rested hun! my prayers are with u! im still working im a nurse so constantly on my foot all day so far so good crossing my finger nothing happens =/

1sttimemom08 awww hun im sorry u have to do the GTT over hope everything works out well for u! mine is next week with all the sweets i been eating im scared lol

carmyz awwww bubs is sooo cute! nice piks! i have my 3D/4D appt this friday!! cant wait to see my LO!!

sleepen hope everything comes back normal hun! keep us updated!

and welcome to all the newbies!!! glad everyone else is great!! <33


----------



## rachael872211

Remind me what SPD is again? 

I brought the pushchair today!! Woo  Blindly though, off the internet...........just waiting for it to arrive. 

Welcome bethanchloe. x


----------



## mummymadness

welcome Beth hun :).

Rach thank you so much for the texts yesterday feeling lots better today and no worries thanks xxxxx

Felicity really hope everything is ok hun your both in my prayers.

Big congrats to all having 4D scans i had one last time around and they are amazingly great if i could afford to would def go again .

anyone else feel really really big and tired i am struggling so much and it seems to be happening early this pregnancy xxx


----------



## evewidow

im starting to struggle mummymadness , i am having to have a nap in the afternoon during peppa pig hour lmao ! my house has gone to pot quite frankly i have no motivation and when i do it pees me off that i can hardly do anything , the more kids you have the harder it is as you still have to do school runs and clubs and activities etc. moan moan moan lol !!


----------



## impatient1

Felicityjade said:


> Thank you for all your messages! Finally out of hospital on strict bed rest and not allowed to return to work now as if it happens again baby Murphy will come! Luckily they managed to slow the contractions and last night they were much much lower and not frequent, i was given steroid injections so baby's lungs will be strong enough in case he/she decided to come. It was a very painful and scary experience I just hope the next time is closer to due date (2nd feb) and the real thing! Word of advice girls, if you have some sort of management position, especially in a busy pub don't be working 6/7 days a week, the effect it's had on my baby is not good, the stress is not worth you or your babies health! Hope all is ok and once again thanks for all kind words and messages xxxxx

Glad to hear they have been able to stop the contractions. Get as much rest as possible. :hugs:



bethanchloe said:


> Hello other February-ites!
> I've been looking for this thread for ages (spotted lots of March Mummies etc) but couldn't find Feb but now I have!
> I'm Beth, 23 due on FEB 18th 2011 :D and I've been having words with baby about keeping me waiting any longer than that!
> I've had my 20 week scan but they didn't wanna co-operate so on Nov 11th I have another scan booked at which I hope the little fecker'll open their legs :D! I'm too impatient for team yellow :D
> Hope everyone is having a happy/healthy/BEARABLE pregnancy :D xx

Welcome!


----------



## evewidow

Morning everyone ! i am going to try to get a bit of a way down my to do list today , though im knackered as hubby had to leave for work early and had about 5 alarms going off this morning grrrrrr. 
took my kids for their school photos today so tats job number 1 done , now to tackle the ironing meh !


----------



## kns

I HAVENT BEEN ON FOR AGES AS BOSS HAS BLOCKED INTERNET :(
anyway im allowed on 12-2 and she isnt in.
whats been going on?
sugarkisses had her baby?????
how is Katie?
how is everyone?
my partner is having so much trouble with one of her nipples she says it feels like she has shaved it and its so sore and feels like its seeping.
anyone else got this?
stacey


----------



## juicylove

Mummymaddness-Im the same feeling very tried :( cant get out of the bed for work and i think i just grow over night all of a sudden:haha: Hoping my morning sickness will ease off soon so i can start taking some vitamin's to give me some energy :):):)


----------



## wish2bmama

YES!!! 3rd tri for my and baby! :happydance:


----------



## Josiejo

Hi can I join? I'm Jo and I'm due on 4th Feb. We are having a little girl .... Lily Jennifer Maddison Wood xx


----------



## lucky3

Hello JosieJo and welcome :wave:


----------



## bethanchloe

3D scan in less than 2 days :D :D :D !!!
Hopefully finally see secretive baby's bits hehe xx


----------



## evewidow

ooh exciting make sure you post the pics on here :)


----------



## bethanchloe

evewidow said:


> ooh exciting make sure you post the pics on here :)

Will doo! I'm hoping baby is nice and fat and behaves in the photos haha!
Didn't behave at all at 20 weeks, kept waving hisher arms about so pics all blurry!! xx


----------



## misznessa

bethanchloe said:


> 3D scan in less than 2 days :D :D :D !!!
> Hopefully finally see secretive baby's bits hehe xx

awww YAY good luck hun! i have my 3D/4D this coming friday omgg i cant wait to seee him!! so i can just imagine how excited u are :hugs:


----------



## misznessa

WOOHOOO!! 3rd trimester for me todayy!! 91 more days to go how exciting!!! and my ticker baby moved!!! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness youre welcome Hun. 

I am struggling! Lol. I am struggling to do things like put boots on. Cleaning my house is a struggle to as I also have no motivation. My house is a dump and I really need to pack! Agh. 

Last night when I was asleep I think I must have startled myself and jumped in my sleep and it felt like I pulled my stomach. It hurt really bad. I thought I had done some damage. I think it startled the baby too cos he was kicking like mad. That scared me too cos he wouldn't stop. It jst feels today like my muscles ache from doing exercise. Which defo didn't happen. Lol. X


----------



## bethanchloe

misznessa said:


> awww YAY good luck hun! i have my 3D/4D this coming friday omgg i cant wait to seee him!! so i can just imagine how excited u are :hugs:

Yaaay :D How far along are you? I hope baby is nice and fat and well behaved! I want a fat baby damnit!! xx


----------



## misznessa

bethanchloe said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> awww YAY good luck hun! i have my 3D/4D this coming friday omgg i cant wait to seee him!! so i can just imagine how excited u are :hugs:
> 
> Yaaay :D How far along are you? I hope baby is nice and fat and well behaved! I want a fat baby damnit!! xxClick to expand...

awww im sure urs well be fine how far are u?! im exactly 27 weeks today so the day of my scan i will be 27+3 weeks so hopefully my baby is fat to! lol i had a scan at 17 weeks and he was so skinnny so im hoping to see some fat on him this time lol


----------



## wish2bmama

misznessa said:


> WOOHOOO!! 3rd trimester for me todayy!! 91 more days to go how exciting!!! and my ticker baby moved!!! YAY!! :happydance:

Happy 3rd tri!


----------



## bethanchloe

misznessa said:


> awww im sure urs well be fine how far are u?! im exactly 27 weeks today so the day of my scan i will be 27+3 weeks so hopefully my baby is fat to! lol i had a scan at 17 weeks and he was so skinnny so im hoping to see some fat on him this time lol

I'm 25+4 today sooo 25+6 on scan day but this baby is already bigger than it should be apparently haha 
Oooh yay :D - at 27 weeks you'll see loaaaaads :D 
I'm a bit sad that this is gonna be the last time I see heshe 'til February but still excited :D x


----------



## misznessa

awww don't be sad! Cuz the 4D sonogram basically shows how the baby is gonna exactly look like after he or she is born! February will be here in no time!

I'm currently typing layin down on my phone and baby is kicking like crazy I just finished eating and my DS1 is loving how my belly is moving lol its so cute n it tickles lol


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone , i had an early night lat night and feel more tired how does that work !!!
i had really bad hip issues before bed i screamed and woke up ds2 oops lol
hope everyone is ok today


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone!

Rachael hope your stomach is feeling better today?

I went swimming before work today so felt quite smug...then ate 5 roses chocoaltes in my team meeting...not so smug now!!! I can feel pulling under my bump when I swim but am hoping to swim right up until due date. Someone told me you shouldn't do breast stroke when preggers but I think they're wrong, what does everyone else think?


----------



## kns

hello everyone.


how is everyone today?
when do you go to 3rd trimester?
xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi All, 
kns - I think it's 27 weeks so, not long for you guys now. 
Clare breastroke is fine unless you're having problems with your back, I think it's not advised then - but to be honest I still found it ok with my back pain.
I want to go swimming, I just have a phobia of swimming pool changing room floors...am working on finding a nice one nearby! :) x


----------



## Marlarky

Probably what will be my last bump pic of 2nd tri :(
Comparison from 19+2 to 25+1:
Does it look like bump is more defined now and not so bloaty/swollen?
 



Attached Files:







5months baby bump!.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









6month bump.jpeg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 71









6month bump enlarged.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## evewidow

im so excited , I just got front row tickets to the Batman live stage show at the NIA for my Son in august he is sooo gonna love it , he is right into batman atm he had the costume last week and has load of batman things for his birthday and xmas woop . though i reckon he will want to go with hubby and not me and ill have to amuse new baby and ds2 but even so im excited haha 

and ..double digits yay !!!


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> im so excited , I just got front row tickets to the Batman live stage show at the NIA for my Son in august he is sooo gonna love it , he is right into batman atm he had the costume last week and has load of batman things for his birthday and xmas woop . though i reckon he will want to go with hubby and not me and ill have to amuse new baby and ds2 but even so im excited haha
> 
> and ..double digits yay !!!

awww batman!! lol how old is ur DS1? mine will be 7 in december and hes into Star Wars, everything on his xmas and bday list is star wars basically lol

and congrats on double digit! YAY!!! time is flying february is just around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## bethanchloe

She's a she-flavoured baby :D
I knew it haha!!!
She looked awesome rolling around in 3D and punching herself in the face for some reason hee hee x


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> awww batman!! lol how old is ur DS1? mine will be 7 in december and hes into Star Wars, everything on his xmas and bday list is star wars basically lol
> 
> and congrats on double digit! YAY!!! time is flying february is just around the corner! :happydance:

he is 5 in a couple of weeks but hes quite a grown up 5 , its all ben 10 , batman , ironman , spiderman , starwars clone wars and hotwheels. he is such a boy! 



bethanchloe said:


> She's a she-flavoured baby :D
> I knew it haha!!!
> She looked awesome rolling around in 3D and punching herself in the face for some reason hee hee x

woo team pink ! congrats


----------



## misznessa

bethanchloe said:


> She's a she-flavoured baby :D
> I knew it haha!!!
> She looked awesome rolling around in 3D and punching herself in the face for some reason hee hee x

awwww! post some piks please! :baby: and congrats on team pink!!!


----------



## bethanchloe

misznessa said:


> awwww! post some piks please! :baby: and congrats on team pink!!!

I can't find the thing that connects my camera to my computer :'(! I'm desperate to show her off - she's perfect :D!!!
She kept rolling around and punching her fists in her face ahaha!


----------



## rachael872211

Thanks Clare, my stomach feels fine now. 

Congrats on team pink. 

I feel like already I am going to struggle with what to buy this baby when hes older for birthdays etc. When looking for nephews for Xmas I just felt lost at all the boy stuff. lol. 

My heartburn is killing me at the moment. I have a GP ante-natal appointment next week and I'm going to say something................there must be something that works better than gaviscon. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Thanks Clare, my stomach feels fine now.
> 
> Congrats on team pink.
> 
> I feel like already I am going to struggle with what to buy this baby when hes older for birthdays etc. When looking for nephews for Xmas I just felt lost at all the boy stuff. lol.
> 
> My heartburn is killing me at the moment. I have a GP ante-natal appointment next week and I'm going to say something................there must be something that works better than gaviscon. x

ooh no boys are easy its all cars , trains and action figures - easy peasy lol 
i look at girls stuff and dolls etc and im like eeeeek haha maybe we have to help each other out lol 

i have heartburn tonight and i have no gaviscon and even worse i have no chocolate and i really want some after getting involved in a thread about chocholate grrr


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oohh, chocolate gives me heartburn! The only thing that gets rid of my heartburn is Milk (And I HATE milk, but it works!!)... 

And congrats on the girl, welcome to team pink!!! :) :) :) Excited to see your pictures!!


Eek!! One more week (well.. Next weekend on the 21st) until my baby shower!!!! :) :) :) AND I just found out (by not realizing that my registry for babies r us tells me what's bought until I was looking at my list) that my sister got me the carseat I wanted!! :) :) :) She told me today it was her when I told her how excited I was that I saw it was bought on my list.... I feel SOO much better knowing that I at least have a crib, a bassinet, and a carseat :) I just can't wait until I can actually start getting things "ready" after my baby shower :)


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Clare, my stomach feels fine now.
> 
> Congrats on team pink.
> 
> I feel like already I am going to struggle with what to buy this baby when hes older for birthdays etc. When looking for nephews for Xmas I just felt lost at all the boy stuff. lol.
> 
> My heartburn is killing me at the moment. I have a GP ante-natal appointment next week and I'm going to say something................there must be something that works better than gaviscon. x
> 
> ooh no boys are easy its all cars , trains and action figures - easy peasy lol
> i look at girls stuff and dolls etc and im like eeeeek haha maybe we have to help each other out lol
> 
> i have heartburn tonight and i have no gaviscon and even worse i have no chocolate and i really want some after getting involved in a thread about chocholate grrrClick to expand...

I thinks that what it is...............I don't have a boy so i'm clueless! 

Does chocolate help you? x


----------



## evewidow

chocolate doesnt help no but it makes me feel nice and it goes well with milk lmao.
i have been craving choc for 24 hours now its crazy ...rest of the week i have been craving leeks cooked with butter and black pepper , whats all that about i thought all this weirdness should stop by now lol


----------



## Ley

morning everyone, sorry I've been quiet for a few days, I've been feeling a little run down and exhausted.
My mum is going to look after my girls for the whole weekend though so I can relax and get myself back together again.

How is everyone doing?
I noticed my ticker moved another box this morning and it scared me! 3rd tri tomorrow! ahhh


----------



## evewidow

aww ley :( its hard isnt it with 2 others to run round after .

hope you get a nice rest at the weekend .

no chance for me my son has his karate grading a 9am !!! 9am on a saturday ffs then both kids have a party on sunday


----------



## kns

howdy everyone.
everyone ok?
anyone been having bad stomach pain and volitile?
x


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> howdy everyone.
> everyone ok?
> anyone been having bad stomach pain and volitile?
> x

no ...do you have a bug ?


----------



## kns

my partner who is pregnant is just having bad stomach pain and extremley emotional.
x


----------



## evewidow

if she is having bad stomach pain i would strongly advise you contact your midwife or gp , hopefully its nothing but its best to get it checked , hope all is well let us know how you get on


----------



## kns

its on and off and seemed to be ok last night, i have told her to go but she just says well we have our appointment on wed so mention it then
xx


----------



## Jenniflower

kns said:


> howdy everyone.
> everyone ok?
> anyone been having bad stomach pain and volitile?
> x

Hiya, I know I'm new and I'll get to the bit about when I'm due and stuff but I have a stomach today too! Started last night with horrid cramping and contractions. I was told so long as the contractions aren't regular and they're usually accompanied by... well.. you know then it's fine. :) It's horrid though isn't it? :cry:

As for me!

I am due on the 12th and I'm having a baby girl :happydance: Can I be put on the list? :kiss:


----------



## misznessa

3 more hours till my 3D/4D scan!!!:happydance:


----------



## juicylove

Jenniflower said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> howdy everyone.
> everyone ok?
> anyone been having bad stomach pain and volitile?
> x
> 
> Hiya, I know I'm new and I'll get to the bit about when I'm due and stuff but I have a stomach today too! Started last night with horrid cramping and contractions. I was told so long as the contractions aren't regular and they're usually accompanied by... well.. you know then it's fine. :) It's horrid though isn't it? :cry:
> 
> As for me!
> 
> I am due on the 12th and I'm having a baby girl :happydance: Can I be put on the list? :kiss:Click to expand...

Welcome I'm also due on the 12th and having a baby girl :dance: :wohoo:
I never suffered from pain's hoping I don't as I'm a bit of a panicker lol I still have sickness having a good day today yipeeeeee :):) hope your pains ease up soon :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm so bad at baby shopping :(!!!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Im due on the 7th with a little princess.


----------



## janna

Maybe I forgot to post it here, but I'm on team :pink:, if someone wants to update the 1st page!


----------



## mummymadness

evening all how are we ???.

Heartburn any good suggestions ? its a mix of heartburn and awful acid tried gaviscon and milk and rennies nothing worked as of yet . x


----------



## Marlarky

janna said:


> Maybe I forgot to post it here, but I'm on team :pink:, if someone wants to update the 1st page!

Hey that's a good idea!! Im on team :blue: !! update pleaseeee :haha: :D


----------



## sleepen

have u tried papya(sp) tablets. in the us u can get them at health food store, and sometimes in places like walmart.

i go for my tests on monday, and i am starting to get really nervous.
i know that even if bubs does have a small hole in his heart it may heal itself, but i am still very nervous, and anxious about the results.

hope everyone is having a good day/evening.


----------



## Marlarky

sleepen said:


> have u tried papya(sp) tablets. in the us u can get them at health food store, and sometimes in places like walmart.
> 
> i go for my tests on monday, and i am starting to get really nervous.
> i know that even if bubs does have a small hole in his heart it may heal itself, but i am still very nervous, and anxious about the results.
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day/evening.

Hi, I was born with a hole in my heart and it closed by itself within less than a few years after birth and I had absolutely no complications at all ever. I was a completely healthy newborn, infant, toddler, etc. Just hoping to give you a little reassurance even though it is so completely natural to be nervous :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

evewidow said:


> chocolate doesnt help no but it makes me feel nice and it goes well with milk lmao.
> i have been craving choc for 24 hours now its crazy ...rest of the week i have been craving leeks cooked with butter and black pepper , whats all that about i thought all this weirdness should stop by now lol

I know what you mean! I craved mint chocolate chip ice cream for 3-4 days!! I couldn't believe it... it was a serious craving! 
I finally gave in tonight and got mint ice cream drumsticks dipped in chocolate... I feel MUCH better now hahaha :)


----------



## Virginia

I've been having stomach pain, but it's partly due to my digestive system being all messed up lately (goes from one extreme to another almost daily), and partly because she is constantly kicking or leaning against my right side near my liver area and it is so SORE. Also, I've noticed if my bladder is full, my whole bump hurts. =/

As for heartburn, the only thing that works for me (Tums stopped working after a while) is Zantac (Ranitidine - 150mg) or Pepcidin (Famotidine - 20mg). Both are rated "B" and were recommended by my doctor. I found that if I take the Zantac too many days in a row, it's less effective. So I take the Pepcidin instead every few days.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hi, can I join? EDD is Jan 31. Team Yellow!


----------



## Minnie_me

Morning all, how are we? Big day for me today as am officially 3rd tri :happydance: Time for some serious shopping me thinks. NCT sale at 1pm, be fab if I could pick up a bargain or two :thumbup:


----------



## misznessa

Hey ladies I see everyone is having heartburn that sucks =[ I honestly don't have any issues other then being tired and lazy lol 

so I went to have a 3D/4D sonogram today and had my hopes down...baby did not cooperate!! First he had the umbilical cord on his face so they sent me to eat drink and walk so I did and then when I returned he got into a breached position and had his hands n legs crossed across his face n body =[ he did not wanna be seen at all uuugghhh boy is he stubborn already!! I was so maddd!! I go back in 2 weeks to try again if he doesn't cooperate again then I just lose my money uugghh


----------



## Jenniflower

Hey I noticed on here it says 1 lovebug has been born already. There's a lot of pages so I'm sure I missed something, but is she/he ok?


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey I was wondering the same?? Hope she is ok xxxx


----------



## Ley

there hasn't been much posted in her journal but I'm assuming no news is good news. 
Baby was very small and is obviously in special care but I think she is doing well x


----------



## evewidow

hey everyone - welcome to all the february newbies in the thread ! 
well ive had a day of pretty much doing nothing , house is a tip etc but so what its been nice to chill out while oh has been playing wii and stuff with the kids 

oh and i just opened a tin of xmas choccies haha im in a DGAF mood today


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

hello ladies!


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

Can't believe I'm 27 weeks so exciting were is the weeks going it way to fast :haha:


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone ! exciting stuff most of you in 3rd tri now ill be joining you in under a week woo , sarting to think i should make a start on the old hospital bag and sorting out the nursery as its currently just got everything piled up in it ! i think once i have had my 4d scan on 27th ill make a start with washing my nappies and sheets etc !
we are off to a birthday party in a mo kids are going as batman and spiderman lol i hope there is nice cake lmao 

hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Virginia

I could really go for some cake right now - and it's only 8:30AM! LMAO


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> I could really go for some cake right now - and it's only 8:30AM! LMAO

My obsession is brownies. Something about the texture. But I made a box one morning and ate them all by the end of the day! :wacko:


----------



## impatient1

Ohhhhh I love brownies!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ?. Congrats to all who have had 4D scans :).
Wow and all in 3rd tri now its going so quick.

I have MWs on tuesday will be nice havent seen any medical professional since i was 16 weeks ... 
Think bubs is laid awkward though as i keep getting pins and needles in my knees and calfs and it just feels like he is awkward iykwim , Hope every 1s well ?. xx


----------



## winegums

had consultant appointment last week, baby is head down which means it's very likely i will get my VBAC :D:D

however i have a urine infection or thrush, need to phone up tomorrow to find out... apparently there was protein and nitrates in my urine.

also had my glucose test and i have a needle phobia and passed out lol, so embaressing!

hope everyones ok... been thinking about hospital bag and birth plan but still putting it off for a bit as i'm just way too busy to do it at the mo! lol

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> had consultant appointment last week, baby is head down which means it's very likely i will get my VBAC :D:D
> 
> however i have a urine infection or thrush, need to phone up tomorrow to find out... apparently there was protein and nitrates in my urine.
> 
> also had my glucose test and i have a needle phobia and passed out lol, so embaressing!
> 
> hope everyones ok... been thinking about hospital bag and birth plan but still putting it off for a bit as i'm just way too busy to do it at the mo! lol
> 
> xxx

Thats awesome about the VBAC wine! I too hope to have a VBAC. :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

well just got some really great news from my sister her amnio results came bk and her baby is healthy no ds yay..and its a boy im soo happy for her and she can now enjoy the rest of her pregnancy. Not sure if u know but she had the nt scan done and got bk 1 in 66 of down syndrome so after having 2 m/c she was devastated at that news but now she can be happy and not stress..yay shes due 8th may.. :D :D


----------



## evewidow

good news carmyz :) 

good news for you vbac people too 

and yay for midwife appointments i have mine in 2 weeks and will finally get to hear my baby's heartbeat , though i have my 3d before then so hopefully they do it there too :)

i am really suffereing with my hips today could hardly walk the school run its crappy :( and i have so much to do today but guess it wont be being done ...again lol


----------



## misznessa

whats vbac? :blush::shrug: lol

congrats on all the appts! i have mine tomorrow along with my GTT yuck! ill be 28 weeks tomorrow omg i cant believe it!


----------



## winegums

carmyz congrats :D

vbac is a normal birth when you had a c section before!

i got a letter today saying i don't have diabetes! woop! but i am quite badly anaemic apparently? I guess it explains why i'm so pale and exhausted lol! apparently this could be the reason I have had restless leg syndrome and been craving talcum powder as well (shh lol)

so now i need to start taking iron tablets which i hate! had to have them after my section and made it sooo hard to poo :( lol


----------



## lucky3

hello everyone,

Great news on VBAC winegums...bit worrying about your needle phobia, aren't you going into the med profession :haha:?!!

I am progressing on the big room redecoration. We have 2 girls at the mo in 2 upstairs bedrooms. The eldest doesn't want to share her room so she is moving downstairs, DD2 is moving into her room and baby is having the smallest room. 

Well, having decorated and designed and built new bookcases and assembled high sleeper bed, DD1 moved into her downstairs room last Saturday, which she loves (hooray). This weekend I have painted DD2's new room and I am hoping to move her in tomorrow before my midwife appointment ( I get to skive work!!). THEN I will be able to start decorating baby's room, at last, can't wait!! 

Then we have to take everything out of the 2 upstairs bedrooms so that new carpets can be fitted, but that's another story :haha:!! There just isn't any space at the mo, but we are getting there...things slowly going in the right place but we timed it so badly, with all the extra Christmas present stuff around and we're also having new patio doors in the dining room and the floor leveled so there is stuff from there in the lounge too :dohh: (this was booked in February!!!!)

Has anyone else started decorating the nursery yet? Or any other entirely random rooms :haha:


----------



## gizmodo

winegums said:


> carmyz congrats :D
> 
> vbac is a normal birth when you had a c section before!
> 
> i got a letter today saying i don't have diabetes! woop! but i am quite badly anaemic apparently? I guess it explains why i'm so pale and exhausted lol! apparently this could be the reason I have had restless leg syndrome and been craving talcum powder as well (shh lol)
> 
> so now i need to start taking iron tablets which i hate! had to have them after my section and made it sooo hard to poo :( lol

Have you tried Spatone? It's liquid and you take it with Orange juice. It's supposed to be gentler on the stomach. I've been taking it and it's not made me any worse. Quite pricey though at £7 for 30 sachets, but I got them when boots had a 3 for 2.


----------



## bethanchloe

How many midwife appointments are we supposed to have?
I keep having to rearrange mine!
I'll be 26+5 at my next one and have yet to get HIP grant form - will I get this then? I'm soooo confused about all this pregnancy lark :)
I assume at some time the midwife'll mention antenatal classes too?
Thanks ladies :D x


----------



## mummymadness

Im hoping to get my HIP form tomorrow hun :) just nice to hear heartbeat be measured etc and just have reassurance off medical professional its hard when you have had more than 1 baby beause you get less and less appointments .

Congrats to all with good news this week xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are we all??? Is anyone else super uncomfortable?? Dustin is already up under my ribs and it hurts :( I have to get my 28 weeks Glucose tests done this week!! just gotta try and find a baby sitter for Layla while i go and sit there for an hour!! Really dont want to take her there for an hour! She would tear that place to shreads!!!! lol 

Is anyone having baby showers soon???


----------



## rachael872211

Hi ya newbies  

I'm going to be a vbac attemptee too (I think I just made that word up :-s) 

At my last appointment I was 25 weeks and midwife couldn't tell which way the baby was lying. I think he is feet down cos I've had preety much no kicks up high for a while, just in my pelvis. 

Misnezza I am so jealous of your escape from heartburn. I have a antenatal tomorow and I'm actually going to ask my gp if there is anything else I can try because gaviscon isn't as effective anymore. 

I got my new years leave rejected. Found out today at work. Booked it on the 4th Jan this year but even that was too late where Xmas period leave is concerned. I was so angry then upset. I cried at my desk. I feel stupid now. I don't think anyone saw me. Lol. 

Anyway, I ain't bloody working it so I just moved my maternity leave start date forward. So from now I have 6 weeks to go and counting! 

X


----------



## mummymadness

whooo for 6 weeks Rach im sure no one saw u cry hun ..

Hope glucose test goes well Mummy i have to find sitters too at any appointment my 3 are like the tazmanian devil when they get started lol, gonna ask tomorrows appointment about help for acid and heartburn too nothings touching it and its the worst i have ever ever had xxx


----------



## sleepen

finally home from my tests. growth scan went well. he is measuring 1lb 14oz. not quite as sure about the results of the echo. will have to wait till my regular doc appointment tommarow. also need to go back for another growth scan in about 4 weeks.

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mouse_chicky

winegums said:


> carmyz congrats :D
> 
> vbac is a normal birth when you had a c section before!
> 
> i got a letter today saying i don't have diabetes! woop! but i am quite badly anaemic apparently? I guess it explains why i'm so pale and exhausted lol! apparently this could be the reason I have had restless leg syndrome and been craving talcum powder as well (shh lol)
> 
> so now i need to start taking iron tablets which i hate! had to have them after my section and made it sooo hard to poo :( lol

I'm anemic too. They have me on iron tablets and Vitamin D pills. Between that and the Singular and prenatal vitamins, I feel like an old person taking so many pills! :haha:


----------



## Virginia

My GTT results came back normal, which is a relief - my OB had me worried because she said I was "higher risk" (but she didn't tell me why...) Also, they didn't tell me about my test so I ate in the car on the way there, and my sugar was 180 before we started it! They said I might fail it because it was so high to start with, but I explained to them that it was because I'd literally just got done eating...and I was right - I'm fine. Lol. I've gotten HUGE in the last couple weeks. I posted a "progress" photo in my journal - but I wasn't wearing a shirt (although did cover myself quite well!) so I won't post it here and force you all to look at it. :haha: Anyways, I've been making newborn diapers for when we are at the hospital - I'm making fitteds and AIOs to make things easier on us the first few days. I love how cute and tiny the dipes are!! I've also started getting my birth plan together - it's going to be detailed because I want everything to be as natural as possible. I swear it, if I could afford a midwife, I'd be having a home birth, no questions asked.

Oh, and maybe I'm a huge baby, but it HURTS when Brooklyn kicks me - she is very strong! I was literally in tears this afternoon because she gets some body part wedged right under my right ribs and it hurts soooo bad. I've also started with Red Raspberry Tea Leaves since this is about the time my friend's midwife suggested starting a low dose.


----------



## rachael872211

What will the red raspberry tea do at low dose at this stage? X


----------



## lucky3

when are other people starting taking raspberry leaf, if you are? I took it with the last 2 and had 4 hour labours so I'll be taking it again, in case that was why!

I was thinking more like 34 or 36 weeks though.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi! I never took raspberry leaf tea at all with my other 2 babies, can I sound really thick and ask what it's meant for please??!!! Xx


----------



## sleepen

the tea is meant to tone the uterus to make it work better during a contraction therefore make labor quicker. if i am wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## lucky3

yep that's what I thought too :)


----------



## Jenniflower

I plan on taking the tablets, can't stand the thought of that much tea! I was advised to start at 32 weeks with one tablet and increasing it every week. My midwife not to take the full dosage until 37 weeks. So something like this:

32 weeks - 1 tablet
33 weeks - 2 tablets
34 weeks - 3 tablets
35 weeks - 4 tablets
36 weeks - 5 tablets
37 weeks + - 6 tablets

I think I'll buy the tea just to have some as well and if I drink a mug full then I'll just omit a few tablets.


----------



## evewidow

i was gonna start the tablets at 32/34 weeks i cant stand the tea its vile.

it is supposed to give you a quicker and easier 2nd stage - ie the pushing bit.
i took with both of mine and my labours wer 4 hrs and 90 mins

changing the subject slightly can anyone recommend a good perinium cream ? i never used it before didnt know it existed until a friend told me and when do you start using it ?
i saw this one : https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Beyond-Perfect-Delivery-Perineal/dp/B001CGG5XM sounds good but would like some opinions from anyone that has used one.


----------



## rachael872211

Is that 6 tablets a day? 

Where can you buy the tablets from? For some stupid reason I thought it would taste like raspberries, but it's actually the leaf! Duh. What does it taste like? 

I think I read to start the perinium massage around 34 weeks. Will you be doing it yourself or getting oh to do it? I think I would struggle But oh would soon get fed up
of doing it once he realises it's not sexual! 

I think I an having some kind of hormone surge ATM. I'm really spotty, irritable and feel sick again. X


----------



## rachael872211

Oh and how much mugs of tea should u drink in relation to the tablets. Like 1 tablets = ?mug of tea? 

Does anyone know? X


----------



## evewidow

imo the teas tastes like drinking warm dishwater it was vile , my mom liked it though and i have to say im not a fan of fruit/herb teas anyway , i just know if i rely on the tea ill never drink it ! 

you can get tablets from places like holland and barratt etc i just took one a day and took 2 a day in last 2 weeks but tbh i hadnt read about increasing it weekly 

perenium massage ..i hadnt thought that far ahead about who will do it lol like you say hubby will want to turn it into something prob! ill worry about that in a few weeks time haha . tbh i think its the bloody least he should do !!


----------



## Jenniflower

*RE evewidow*: I was told to start the massages during week 34. Everyday for at least 5 min a day. Also was told just to use regular almond oil that you find in the store. It's really the same thing as those expensive oils you see out there.

*RE rachael872211*: Yup those numbers were per day. I know it sounds crazy right? But I figure 2 for breakfast 2 for lunch 2 for dinner should make it not seem so crazy. 

1 cup from 32 weeks and then increasing the dosage of red raspberry leaf tea to 3 cups from 37 weeks gestation, then as needed in labor to strengthen and tone the uterus. 


Any of you girls going to be taking Evening primrose oil as well? I just found this: "After 38 weeks of pregnancy, a recommended dosage of 2,500 mg tablets per day of evening primrose oil is taken orally to systemically soften all tissues (including cervix and perineum, especially if cervical scarring or previous perineal injury exists)"


----------



## lucky3

i took capsules from holland and barratt but dont remember taking loads. will try to look when i next go near one!!


----------



## rachael872211

Ive not heard about evening primrose one but I have some left over from when trying to conceive so I will prob give it a go. X


----------



## lucky3

well i'm just back from 28 weeks midwife appointment.

all was well except she couldn't find heart beat for ages, AGAIN!! I'd actually checked just before i went out with my doppler and found it straight away so thought it would be easy!! Little monkey :)

i've also been referred to the local midwife unit for the birth as all is well. lovely place, really calm and quiet so hoping I can birth there :)


----------



## evewidow

evening primrose oil - not heard about that but sounds good ..anything to avoid stitches eh !
i was in boots today bought 4 packs of maternity pads and 4 packs of nappy liners ..i felt quite organised lmao


----------



## Virginia

The red raspberry leaves are meant to help tone the uterus. I'd always thought it would be good to start taking it just a couple weeks before labor, but the midwife told me it actually takes a few weeks before it starts to make any difference. She said that since it doesn't actually induce or encourage labor to start, it's perfectly safe to take at the beginning of the third trimester. She said she wouldn't wait past 32 weeks though or it wouldn't be as effective. The red raspberry leaves basically make the 2nd stage of labor (the pushing and birthing) easier and faster because it makes the contractions more productive without making them more painful (like drugs). It *can* cause Braxton Hicks, but it can also slow them in women who are having them all the time - it pretty much puts your uterus into a rhythm. Some people take it from the 1st tri because it can also help prevent miscarriages. I'm not actually drinking the tea yet (I do have them...but I'm afraid they will be yucky...lol) but I've been taking 1 tablet with my prenatal at night. One tablet is 480mg, and then I'll probably increase it to 2 tablets (the recommendation on the bottle) at about 32 weeks. The midwife didn't tell me how much mg I actually needed, just the tea "doses" which she said 1 cup/day tea from 27 weeks, 2 cups/day from 32 weeks. and 3 cups/day from 36 weeks. Also, women who take the red raspberry leafs have been shown to have less interventions like forceps, vacuum, c-section, and artificial rupture of membranes. I'm sure I could google the recommended tablet dosage - or maybe someone's midwife knows. =)


----------



## gizmodo

bethanchloe said:


> How many midwife appointments are we supposed to have?
> I keep having to rearrange mine!
> I'll be 26+5 at my next one and have yet to get HIP grant form - will I get this then? I'm soooo confused about all this pregnancy lark :)
> I assume at some time the midwife'll mention antenatal classes too?
> Thanks ladies :D x

You should get your HIP form at the 25 week appointment, so I assume your 26+5 is your 25 week? Ask for it if she doesn't bring it up. Did you get your MATB1 form for work too?

I don't know if different areas have different appointment schedules, but ours for first time babies is 8, (12 week scan), 16, (20 week scan), 25, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38, 39 and 40.

My midwife brought up antenatal classes at my 25 week and 28 week appointments. Again just ask :)


----------



## bethanchloe

gizmodo said:


> if she doesn't bring it up. Did you get your MATB1 form for work too?
> 
> I don't know if different areas have different appointment schedules, but ours for first time babies is 8, (12 week scan), 16, (20 week scan), 25, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38, 39 and 40.
> 
> My midwife brought up antenatal classes at my 25 week and 28 week appointments. Again just ask :)

Thanks so much :)
I haven't seen the midwife since...22 weeks so I think this is the equivalent to my 25 week appointment - I have seen her at 16 weeks and 22 weeks so far :).
Yeah she gave me my MATB1 form last time so that's all sorted at least :happydance:
This pregnancy shiz is far too complicated x


----------



## lucky3

I don't get to see the midwife again until 34 weeks (6 weeks time) - as I'm on my third she said "you know what you're doing"!! :( i like the appointments!! At least I'll be on maternity leave by then :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> I don't get to see the midwife again until 34 weeks (6 weeks time) - as I'm on my third she said "you know what you're doing"!! :( i like the appointments!! At least I'll be on maternity leave by then :happydance:

same here already have my appointments made out for 28 weeks , 34 weeks 36 38 and 41 weeks !


----------



## evewidow

dont know if you have all seen but another Feb baby has been born : 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/464203-had-my-baby.html


----------



## carmyz

yeah i seen that eve hope bubs stays strong.. i cant believe we have another early bub..hopefully no more..bit scary


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> yeah i seen that eve hope bubs stays strong.. i cant believe we have another early bub..hopefully no more..bit scary

me too ! yea it is scary, i have heard of 2 other people friends of friends in my area too that have had their babies due in feb also ...frightens me to death !


----------



## Jenniflower

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Virginia

Wow. It really scares me because I keep having dreams about pre-term labor. =S

I hope these LOs stay strong.


----------



## winegums

thanks for letting us know! glad she is doing well :D xxx


----------



## winegums

ps. TOMORROW I'M 3/4 OF THE WAY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scary thoughts!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## dd29

it is so scarey im so glad that both babiies r doin good and were a good size for so early. i remember having a dream at 15 wks about my waters breaking and yes as u can imagine i went into comp panic mode but waters aint gone yet so maybe thats just gonna b the first thing that happens this time but nearer full term my waters never went first with my last 2 so have no idea why i dreamt that and at 15 wks strange.


----------



## rachael872211

I have my next appointment at 32 weeks. Well at my current surgery. I should change my gp by then for when we move but I'll really miss my current surgery so I might just keep it for one last time. 

It's fair enough ur midwife saying you've done it before but appointments are so reassuring. 

I've not noticed the other feb baby born. I'm going to read it now. X


----------



## evewidow

ooh winegums 3/4 's !!!

2days to 3rd tri and 10 days till my scan (excited ) i feel like its going quick now starting to get my self organised at last

however i am getting increasingly pissed off with people saying oh you are small for 26 weeks arent you grrrrr


----------



## winegums

tell me about it eve, at my 28 week appointment the consultant said noo you're not 28 weeks?! i was like errr yes i am, then a doctor scanned me and said oh yes you are aren't you! dohhh


----------



## dd29

im getting the same im 29 wks tommorow and everyone keeps saying how small i am it drives u barmey lol xxx but i was measuring dead on 28 wks at 28wks been told the baby wont b a huge one this time so maybe that explains the smaller bump, with my last i was huge huge huge and i had coments then to. ,ooooooow arnt u big, is it twins, so u just cant win. my last son was a 9 pounder so thats why i was so big the last time. i put on 3 and a half stone with him but with this one so far ive only put on 9 pounds. was a bit worried xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies glad all apointments are going well, And the new feb baby born stays nice and strong ..

I had my 25 week appointment and all was great measuring 2 weeks ahead but i know thats fine and aparently babys head is well and truely down see mw again in 4 weeks :) . xxxx


----------



## carmyz

my next m/w appointment isnt till im 31wks when i was bookin it in the m/w was goin to let me go another couple of weeks cause theres no reason for me to come bk but thankfully she booked it for then just because we ve had babies b4 doesnt mean we arnt concerned and anxious like its our first..and wat happens if something went wrong?? just annoys me a bit..iv been goin every 6wks or so so far... after my 31wk app i think they ll bring me in at around 37wks ?? if longer then i ll probably wont make it lol


----------



## Virginia

Wow...I don't understand the lack of appointments! Now that I'm over 26 weeks, I have an appointment every 2 weeks...and then once I hit 36 weeks, it'll be every week until I deliver.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ladies, be glad people think you're small for your stage!! Lol I was in the gas station the other day and a woman asked how far I was. When I told her, she seemed shocked and actually had the audacity to say "Oh, twins then!?"... NO! Lol Not that I know of anyways! Granted I have gained a total of about 29-30 lbs and am 28 weeks (which I can't explain, since I don't eat a bunch of junk, and don't over eat)... 

But I haven't had an ultrasound since 18 weeks, and keep having nightmares that I find out it's twins during my 3D ultrasound (which is two weeks from today!!)... Eek, I hope that one's not true!!

Oh, I found out that my gestational diabetes test came back fine and normal. :) So, no diabetes for me!!!

Oh, and my baby shower is this Sunday!! Yay!! VERY excited!! My brother called me today to tell me that he is going to wait to get me anything until after Christmas. He plans on seeing what I am missing, and then trying to get anything that I might be missing and still need from friends and neighbors that have small kids, as well as from his ex-wife (since apparently the colors I'm choosing for my baby are the same they chose for their daughter when she was born). So that gave me a bit of relief.
Plus I have a job interview on Friday afternoon for a new job. I decided that the one I'm in (with the special needs student) is not worth the pay. The stress is too high, and he doesn't respect me at all anyways so it's not helping him much (though his teachers swear otherwise). I think the lack of respect comes from the fact that I'm the same age as one of his brothers, so he doesn't see me as an adult he should respect. He's driving me INSANE. lol

Also, it is good to hear that the Feb baby seems to be doing well! Hopefully he is out of the hospital quick. :)

Wow.. Just realized how LONG that post was.. Hope everyone is doing great!! :D I'm trying to get a new picture of my 28 week bump, but having problems with my phone sending my pics to the computer lately. So I have to find another way...


Oh.. and my heartburn is back.. I swear it's like clockwork, every two weeks... :*(


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> tell me about it eve, at my 28 week appointment the consultant said noo you're not 28 weeks?! i was like errr yes i am, then a doctor scanned me and said oh yes you are aren't you! dohhh

annoying isnt it , theres a woman at school too same class as my son she is 2 weeks ahead of me and everyones like ooh how you doing do you wanna sit down etc then little me anjd only a couple of people know ! went to playgroup with ds2 the other day and was like omg i gotta sit down my hips are killing they were like whats the matter i said oh nothing really just knackering being pregnant with 2 kids etc 2 women went oh congrats have you just found out erm ... so know im panicking that when i go to the midwife i will measuring small or something grrrr



dd29 said:


> im getting the same im 29 wks tommorow and everyone keeps saying how small i am it drives u barmey lol xxx but i was measuring dead on 28 wks at 28wks been told the baby wont b a huge one this time so maybe that explains the smaller bump, with my last i was huge huge huge and i had coments then to. ,ooooooow arnt u big, is it twins, so u just cant win. my last son was a 9 pounder so thats why i was so big the last time. i put on 3 and a half stone with him but with this one so far ive only put on 9 pounds. was a bit worried xxx

haha same with my 2 boys both over 9lbs and by 25 weeks everyone was like oh i bet you not got long have you and is it just one in there ..you cant win either way !


----------



## lucky3

congrats on 30 weeks winegums :)

I look huge but am measuring just right, I'm just short in the body so it has to stick out!!

It's amazing how people seem to think they have the right to say whatever they like about you cos you're preggers, my brother kept calling me fat and lazy at the weekend, saying why didn't you decorate the bedrooms before you got so big?? I didn't like to say you don't want to start too early in case anything goes wrong with baby as he would have made some rude comment about that too! 

He made me feel lazy even though I'm working, bringing up 2 girls, taking them to 7 1/2 hours of gym training each a week, and decorating 3 bedrooms and moving all the stuff, inc carrying a wardrobe downstairs AND we've got builders in leveling the kitchen floor and putting in patio doors, so actually I feel frazzled! Not to mention Christmas!

Grrrr, brothers!

Last night I had a bath with my 6 year old and she kept pouring water on my bump to wash baby, I'm not sure if she liked it or not but she went mad bulging and kicking!! It wasn't hot, just warm and quite pleasant. Elena loved watching her bulge though!


----------



## Ava Grace

I haven't seen my midwife since I was 16 weeks and don't see her now for another two! Is this normal??? I keep getting comments on how small I am and I have no idea wether I measure right because bubs hasn't been measured since 20week scan when they wrote good growth! I really feel clueless as this is my first baby!! X


----------



## Jenniflower

Ava Grace said:


> I haven't seen my midwife since I was 16 weeks and don't see her now for another two! Is this normal??? I keep getting comments on how small I am and I have no idea wether I measure right because bubs hasn't been measured since 20week scan when they wrote good growth! I really feel clueless as this is my first baby!! X

Just imagine as baby's grow outside the womb it's all over the place. Some baby's grow fast, some grow slow, some grow just right. It's simply the same thing with your bubs in the bump. Don't worry about it if you're smaller it's just the way your body is handleing it. It's different for everyone.

I think it's so interesting that some of you women want more midwife appts. In my oppinions I find them so tedious and useless! I go in, she takes my blood pressure, checks the baby, checks the heart beat, asks if there's any questions and badda bing badda boom we're done. I have to go in again in 5 weeks time just before christmas. But if it's for the same thing I just wonder.. why?


----------



## lucky3

It's to check everything is ok with you and baby! At 28 weeks they usually take blood too.

I would rather someone take a look over me who is used to seeing pregnant women as she is more likely to spot anything going awry, and at the moment it is an afternoon off work :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> It's to check everything is ok with you and baby! At 28 weeks they usually take blood too.
> 
> I would rather someone take a look over me who is used to seeing pregnant women as she is more likely to spot anything going awry, and at the moment it is an afternoon off work :haha:

Yea good point, that why DH doesn't mind them he gets to skive for a while 

I'm lucky enough to get my blood taken at the same time I get my GTT done. It's near to impossible to find my veins so I loved that my midwife was excepting of letting them take more out once they do find one :)


----------



## evewidow

although they often seem pointless its a good thing to check your blood pressure and urine to pick up on things.


----------



## juicylove

Hi all :)


----------



## kns

hi juicy love
how is everyone?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

lucky3 said:


> I look huge but am measuring just right, I'm just short in the body so it has to stick out!!

I think that's why I'm so huge looking too.. haha My torso is really short, so there's nowhere to go but out for her. 

And my little sister just doesn't understand how annoying it is when she calls me "pigly" or "fatty".. I'm really ready to deck her, but I have to be nice (for now)... I just keep telling her that her time is coming, and I can't wait.. Though, her torso is a little longer, so I'm not so sure that she'll grow how I am. Other than that, we are the same size and build. I hope she grows the same, just so I can give her hell when she gets pregnant someday :D


----------



## winegums

yeh i agree it seems pointless but they have to keep checks on things like bp, urine, etc

my 28 week bloods shows i am really anaemic and some urine showed protein etc which means i have a urine infection

so im glad i had the appointments!

they also need to keep an eye on bp as if it gets too high it could be bad for you and baby and urine as well can show all sorts of things, pre eclampsia, problems with kidneys, urine infections etc!

xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I am the same! I am short in the body which is why I look huge cos he just hasn't got all the space. 

I am also fed up of all the "Aren't you big" comments. To be honest, I just think that people don't know what else to say. 

I got really frustrated at work this morning. I was still half asleep and there was another woman from another service in the staff room. To begin with she was just taking ages making her tea and then carried on standing in front of the urn to stir her coffee....add the milk etc....which she really didnt need to do. Then she commented to all the other people in the staff room how "pregnant woman were everywhere". There are 5 of us pregnant at work at the moment. Then I wanted to get past her to get to my stuff and she make this horrible noise like I was in the way........or my belly rather! Grr. Made me angry. 

I am really grateful of my midwife appointments. Just for checking the urine really because it shows so much. My OH brother lost a baby at 21 weeks which started with an infection that she didnt know she had and spread. She is since pregnant again and she has a lot more appointments, she told me thats all that could be done, checking urine to check there are no infections, or that they are caught early. 

Is it normal that my baby has not stopped moving in the last 5 hours?


----------



## evewidow

well ladies i have spent the last half hour in tears ..i can almost smile about it now but heres what happened :

i "think" i have SPD been in a lot of pain recently and the symptoms seem to match ..anyway today i have had an incredible niggle in my left bum cheek ..i think this is sciatica anyway with the 2 things combined its been a bit of a crappy day . 
kids went bed i did a few bits then settled down to watch im a celeb, hubby made me a cuppa all was well till i needed a wee . i got up and couldnt move and was stuck a the bottom of the stairs my hips/pelvis was popping all over the place i culdnt physically move my left leg i was crying my eyes out nearly weeing myself! hubby had to get me up the stairs and put me on the toilet and then put me in bed and i have been crying for feeling so bloody useless ...if it wasnt so painful id be laughing at myself


----------



## winegums

oh eve i'm so sorry! hope you are feeling better now???????? have you spoken to midwife/doctor about it? you may be able to get a support belt etc xxx


----------



## evewidow

i feel a bit better thanks i just feel silly now ! 

i have a midwife appt tuesday i doubt id get in any quicker than that anyway tbh


----------



## SugarKisses

Oh I just popped in here to see you added that my Katie has been born. Thank you :flower:


----------



## evewidow

how is she doing ?


----------



## Jenniflower

Oh eve I'm so sorry that happened to you!! :( Let us know how you get on.


SugarKisses, I'm glad to hear Katie is doing well. I can't believe just how tiny she must be. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww hun how is Katie ???..


Good luck on the Appointments girls, Eve im the same as u accept its my legs and feet with pins and needles and pains MW said on tues i have siatica dint have a clue what that ment till trusty google helped lol so you have my full sympathy . xxxx


----------



## impatient1

I have sciatica and understand how awful it can be. I have gotten stuck on the toilet before and had to get OH to come and help me up and pull my pants back up... good thing he was home or I would have been stuck there for awhile.


----------



## carmyz

Hello just thought i would add a pic of my bump finally lol i edited out the stretch marks lol as i feel uncomfortable about them. Belly button still hasnt popped but its almost there :haha:

this was taken today.
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/047-1.jpg


----------



## winegums

can't see apic carmyz xxx


----------



## evewidow

looking good carmyz i mjst take my 27 week 3rd tri bump i guess 

my pains are better today hubby has worked from home so he can do the school run for me bless him i moan about him but hes a good un really


----------



## bethanchloe

My belly button is slowly disappearing!!!! It's not popping out it's just getting smaller and smaller - freaky!!

Eve - happy 3rd tri to us :D :D :D xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Eve hope you are feeling better. 

My belly button has gone from being popped out to practically flat now. 

I reeeeeeeeeeally need some motivation!! I have a week to pack and I can't be arsed to get off the sofa. x


----------



## evewidow

you going on hols rach ?


----------



## MummyBella

PLEASE MAY YOU ADD ME.... X MY little boy is due february 5th thank you xx


----------



## amber20

Welcome mummybella! I am also due Feb 5th.


----------



## MummyBella

lucky you mines been poking right out since about 22 weeks LOL x


----------



## MummyBella

Race Ya? ;-) 

only joking..... im really enjoyinh my pregnancy... hows yours going... 77 whole days seems so far yet so close... im having a 4d scan 2moro to see him cant wait x


----------



## amber20

We are thinking and hoping that she will here the end of January. I was measuring a week farther along when i went to doctors on Monday. We have 4 boys and this is going to be my last pregnancy so I am definately enjoying every movement.


----------



## amber20

Good luck on your 4d scan!


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm officially 3rd tri today!!! Yay!!!!!! 

I had a 4d scan yesterday it was amazing!!

Can I ask how they measure you now that we don't have any more scans?? X


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, I wish! I'm moving house. I thought it would be fine as long as I wasn't doing all the heavy lifting etc, but I am just struggling full stop. 

Ava grace, they will measure you on fundal height, so from your pubic line to top of uterus should be an indication of how many weeks you are measuring from how many centimeters you are. I was measuring 30 at my 28 weeks appt. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks Rachel. I'm moving house too!! Well house and towns! When do you move? X


----------



## rachael872211

We move in 10 days.

I am excited, but reality is i'm drowning in things to do. 

How are you getting on with it all? x


----------



## evewidow

ahh moving house does not sound fun at anytime let alone at 30 weeks pregnant lol good luck !
i am going on a girls night out tonight , looking forward to it just hope i can stay awake and that everyone else is not too drunk while i am sober! luckily theres another pregnant person going so at least we can be sober people together lol typical though my 1st night out since i found out i was pregnant and ive got a sore throat and an outbreak of spots lol !


----------



## winegums

ohh with my son i started moving house around the time i was due and ended up finishing moving house after my c section! was not fun! and people were realllllllllllllly unsupportive lol when i was attempted to lift big heavy boxes they were like 'come on its not that bad' ummm yes it is when it feels like my wound which by the way was only stitched up last week feels like its going to rip open!!!!

this time we moved house AGAIN when i was pregnant lol but luckily I was only around 8 weeks so could do everything myself

Hope the moves go well!! xxx


----------



## winegums

p.s. think i'm nesting lol! usually do about 10-15mins cleaning a day I've cleaned for about 4 hours now and still want to do more!!! and sorted 4 black sacks for charity which are now in my car ready to go to make space! xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Wine that sounds horrible! That is really unsupportive. 

Well I cut my finger washing up earlier and now can't do anything cos I just bleed! Or maybe I'm finding excuses. Lol. 

I'm also going on a hen night tonight. X


----------



## tinkerbellfan

not been on here for so long (was unable to log in for some reason :( ) lots of new people i see and familiar names im 31wks now cant believe how fast its gone im nearly sorted i think cot is ready and all clothes etc just need to prepare my self now lol noticed on 1st page my due date is down as 4th feb my due date is actually 20th jan and we are expecting a little boy who already has a name :o) xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ok, I've got to add this one... First, my 11 week picture...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg

And now, my 28+5 picture...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1168.snc4/151029_1395348938345_1670877860_761220_7128381_n.jpg


It's funny to me to look at my stars now, because they have stretched sooo much at the bottom that one of them has a double line where you can see that we went over it with a thicker needle and apparently I squirmed and he missed the original line by a tiny hair... Well, now you can see it! lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs487.ash2/76055_1395351858418_1670877860_761230_6458936_n.jpg

Plus, I had to post it because (unfortunately) I've spotted couple of stretchies starting to form... so I'm afraid this will be one of my last pictures without stretchies showing lol


----------



## rachael872211

Hun I can't see the "now" picture.x


----------



## Jenniflower

Nor can I but I wanna see those stretched stars so put it up! hahaha


----------



## Ava Grace

rachael872211 said:


> We move in 10 days.
> 
> I am excited, but reality is i'm drowning in things to do.
> 
> How are you getting on with it all? x

Hey Rachel I'm getting stressed! We are waiting for the solicitors to confirm a move date but should be 29th November. I havnt started packing yet!!!! X


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies!! how are you all! here are my latest bump piks....no stretch marks yet lol

this was 6 months 1 week
https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/DSC08565.jpg

this is 7 months 4 days
https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/DSC08707.jpg

it looks the same to me lol


----------



## winegums

wow nessa gorgeous bump!


which of these names do you guys prefer?

joshua & travis (OHs favs) aiden & alexander (my favs)

and we both love the name joseph

middle name will be harry as both of our grandads were called harry

OHs fav is joshua and i love it on its own but our surname ends with *sher* so i think it sounds a bit much!

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## carmyz

winegums have u tryed writing them all down with the middle name and last name i find reading it and sayin it all together helps.

i like joshua, aiden and alexander but im not sure if harry would go??? wats ur last name if u dont mind me asking?

my boys are
Ethan Joel William Benson
Jake alexander webb 
and this bub will be Emmalee Scarlett webb


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all? thought i would post a bump pic, i seem to have gone ridiculously huge over the past few days...i wasn't this bid with DD at full term

this one was last week


and this one tonight before i went to a do......i look huge and still have 11 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Marlarky

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies how are we all? thought i would post a bump pic, i seem to have gone ridiculously huge over the past few days...i wasn't this bid with DD at full term
> 
> this one was last week
> View attachment 138670
> 
> 
> and this one tonight before i went to a do......i look huge and still have 11 weeks to go!!!!
> View attachment 138671

Wow that is quite a bump you got there!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Re-do, re-do!!! LOL

HERE it is...
My 11 week picture...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg

And now, my 28+5 picture...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1168.snc4/151029_1395348938345_1670877860_761220_7128381_n.jpg


And the EXTREMELY stretched stars... LOL

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs487.ash2/76055_1395351858418_1670877860_761230_6458936_n.jpg


----------



## Marlarky

Wow you gotta helluva bump too!! Im so jealous of your guys' bumps hhaha!

Cuteeeee :)


----------



## mummymadness

Awww girls the bumps are so cute :) and congrats on all joining 3rd tri and having 4D scans this week i am slightly jealous .

Glad i am not the only one with siatica its a horrid thing to drive u nuts easily :(.

I like all them names Wine hun so im no help sorry lol.

I am completley shattered this week and feel as though i have already been pregnant forever lol, And nesting like mad isnt helping as i hurt my knees scrubbing kitchen floor today, Least we all have xmas to keep us busy soon untill its our turn :). xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I keep having nightmares that I find out it's twins at my 3D scan (I haven't had an ultrasound since 18 weeks, and I'll be 30 weeks at my scan...). I think I would die if I found out there were more than one!! But between having such a large bump, and gaining 10 pounds a month 2 months in a row... it just scares me, I guess. Lol

But, luckily I have my baby shower tomorrow!!!! :) :) SO excited!!


----------



## amber20

Have a wonderful time at your baby shower!


----------



## Jenniflower

You're bumps are amazing!! I'm so jealous. Until this bump turns into a proper "D" bump I'll never subject anyone to looking at my flab. 

*RE winegums* 

I love the names Joshua and Alexander the best with Harry. I'm not a fan of Travis at all (I know way too many trashy Travis' though hahaha) And though I'm in love with the name Aiden I don't think it goes with Harry.

I think out of all of them though Joseph does sound the best. Joseph Harry ***sher. Sounds lovely :)


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya ladies, not posted on here for a while... How is everyone?
Gorgeous bumps!

I only have two days at work this week and then im on maternity leave, am I the first to be going? Makes me look like im lazy, ha ha. I worked up to 38 weeks last time and went back to work after three months, so I feel some extra time off with my little lady is well deserved.

Does any of you feel guilty about bringing another baby into the house?? There is only me, my partner and our 18 month old and I feel like im going to mess up all she knows...
I just feel really guilty and a little tearful about it. This baby is very much wanted but Isla has been number one for so long.... and now she will have to share my love and attention.... just me being silly I guess.

Im a bit new to all this computer lark, but how do I add myself to the front page? I'm due 3rd feb and I'm on team yellow.


----------



## evewidow

dont worry jembug im sure your DD will be fine , ikwym though i felt guilty when i found out i was pregnant as my 2 boys are so close and we have a good routine etc here that i felt guilty for a while about bringing in another child to distrupt things , but im over it now and looking forward to all the new things we can do now that there is lots of us ! 

enjoy your maternity leave !


----------



## dd29

looking at all ure bumps im really starting to worry mine seems so small compared to ures.



i have a growth scan wed bit worried hope babs is ok. midwife doesnt seem to worried just thinks im having a smaller baby this time. i was so big with my last baby but he was a big baby 4 me. even tho my midwife isnt concerned i cant help but worry and ive only put on 10 pounds im norm 9 stone and 5 ft 4 and im now 9 stone 10 with my last baby i put on 3 and a half stone and looked full term at 27 wks i was real huge. i was expecting to b even bigger with this pregnancy but no just got a very neat football. just hope he will b ok and healthy xxxxxx


----------



## misznessa

winegums said:


> wow nessa gorgeous bump!
> 
> 
> which of these names do you guys prefer?
> 
> joshua & travis (OHs favs) aiden & alexander (my favs)
> 
> and we both love the name joseph
> 
> middle name will be harry as both of our grandads were called harry
> 
> OHs fav is joshua and i love it on its own but our surname ends with *sher* so i think it sounds a bit much!
> 
> hmmmmmmmm

Awww we are naming our son Aiden but spelling it Ayden =]

I like joseph, joshua and alexander they both go with harry...good luck with the names we still don't have a middle name nothin seems to go with Ayden any ideas?


----------



## Virginia

misznessa said:


> Awww we are naming our son Aiden but spelling it Ayden =]
> 
> I like joseph, joshua and alexander they both go with harry...good luck with the names we still don't have a middle name nothin seems to go with Ayden any ideas?

I like Ayden Matthew, Ayden Lee, and Ayden Jackson - but it really depends what your surname is.


----------



## winegums

dd29 said:


> looking at all ure bumps im really starting to worry mine seems so small compared to ures.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a growth scan wed bit worried hope babs is ok. midwife doesnt seem to worried just thinks im having a smaller baby this time. i was so big with my last baby but he was a big baby 4 me. even tho my midwife isnt concerned i cant help but worry and ive only put on 10 pounds im norm 9 stone and 5 ft 4 and im now 9 stone 10 with my last baby i put on 3 and a half stone and looked full term at 27 wks i was real huge. i was expecting to b even bigger with this pregnancy but no just got a very neat football. just hope he will b ok and healthy xxxxxx


hey hun how big is your bump?

this was my bump i was nearly 30 weeks in my last pregnancy and my son was born early and was still average sized :D

you gotta admit this is one small bump lol!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2383/23/81/512630750/n512630750_2573773_9655.jpg


----------



## winegums

ignore the drawings and stuff lol i used to have way too much time on my hands :D xx


----------



## dd29

winegums said:


> dd29 said:
> 
> 
> looking at all ure bumps im really starting to worry mine seems so small compared to ures.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a growth scan wed bit worried hope babs is ok. midwife doesnt seem to worried just thinks im having a smaller baby this time. i was so big with my last baby but he was a big baby 4 me. even tho my midwife isnt concerned i cant help but worry and ive only put on 10 pounds im norm 9 stone and 5 ft 4 and im now 9 stone 10 with my last baby i put on 3 and a half stone and looked full term at 27 wks i was real huge. i was expecting to b even bigger with this pregnancy but no just got a very neat football. just hope he will b ok and healthy xxxxxx
> 
> 
> hey hun how big is your bump?
> 
> this was my bump i was nearly 30 weeks in my last pregnancy and my son was born early and was still average sized :D
> 
> you gotta admit this is one small bump lol!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2383/23/81/512630750/n512630750_2573773_9655.jpg[/QUOTE
> 
> hello wel in my profile pic im 20 wks its only grown very slightly since. because this is my 3rd baby i just ahumed i wud b huge. my mdwife has said im alot smaller this time she just said this baby is not gonna b huge like my last one and thats why my bump is smaller my first baby was only 7 pound and i had a small bump then to so im just hoping my midwife is right. i wud upload photo but dont no how and ive tried so many times lol.
> 
> by the way with my last baby the one where i was real big and put on 3 and a half stone he was 9 pounds which is prety big for me. im short and petite and he got really really stuck it was not good. so im pretty gratfull im smaller this time lol xxxxxx just want him to be ok. got growth scan on wed real nervous xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## dd29

yes ure bump is small its real cute tho. xxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww so jelous of the bumps, And odnt worry Jem hun i look huge but have gained 1lb total the whole pregnancy but i am not worried as when i had oscar i looked tiny and at 36 weeks had gained 2lb all pregnancy weighing in at 9 stone 2 and had growth scans but he was born a normal healthy 6lb5 2 days early :)..

Hope every ones had a nice lazy sunday i have felt all christmassy today for some reason . xxxx


----------



## dd29

it must of been all water then hun 6 pound 6 is tiny i was real huge the last time but it was all baby and no water only a dribble came out wen they broke my waters and he was 9 pound. been told i have the norm amount of water this time and baby seems fine but will b smaller than the 9 pounder. hope there right bacuse dont fancy going through the trauma i went through last time. 

everyones different some people have huge bumps but have small babies i was small with my first and she was small i was huge huge huuuugggge with my second and he was large and this time i wud say im even smaller than i was with my first. so im just hoping he wont b huge. im terrified of labour because the trauma i went through with my last baby and with just gas and air all my mates cudent believe i had such a big baby because im only tiny myself. i did eat alot of crap with him tho lol been alot more carefull this time i just want to avoid the forceps again xxxx


----------



## Virginia

I've only gained 7 pounds so far, but I'm HUGE already... I'm terrified of having a huge baby. My DH was 9lbs 11oz when he was born...I was only 6lbs 1oz when I was born...one somewhere in the middle would be alright!


----------



## evewidow

i know how you feel dd29 , this is my 3rd and ive had 2 boys over 9lbs but this time im so small , when i lie on my back my bump vanishes , im dreading the midwife tuesday cus im thinking she is gonna say im small :( i guess im just having a small baby this time but seems odd after having 2 big ones , cant wait for my 4d scan next week to make sure all is well in the growth dept :)


----------



## rachael872211

I like the name Alexander and Aiden. 

I also feel guilty about how I should feel. Its something I have always worried about when having more children. Like will I feel the same for this baby as the same I feel for Eve. Sometimes it makes me cry because I love her so much. 

I got OH to agree on a TV stand! Woo Hoo!!! But its from Ikea and bloody miles away. 

Plus I have packed up the whole of the front room. It feels great. Finally I feel like I am getting on top of things. As I have 4 days left to pack and 4 rooms left I am going to do a room a day. I feel like if I have a goal I actually do it. Tomorrow i'm going to get the worse room out of the way which is Eve's.:cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Awww i hope u dont have a traumatic labour hun xxx

Its true i guess as i always have small babies 1st was 6lb 1 2nd was 7lb 12 (but was 2 weeks overdue) 3rd was 6lb 5 xx


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness I am jealous! I am scared of having a big baby. I just don't want to fail again in labour. x


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> I also feel guilty about how I should feel. Its something I have always worried about when having more children. Like will I feel the same for this baby as the same I feel for Eve. Sometimes it makes me cry because I love her so much.

I am COMPLETELY the same!!! I keep getting really worried, like, is it even POSSIBLE to love another baby as much as i love my son? of course before he was born i wouldn't know how it felt to love someone so much which sounds weird, but to me its a different love to how i love any of my family, friends or even my OH, like, i would die for you love.

he goes to a childminder one day a week as i'm studying part time... by the time i go to pick him up I literally can't wait to see him, even in just a day i miss him so much, i even miss him making mess all over the place LOL


----------



## evewidow

it is hard , i have to say it took me longer to bond with DS2 then it had with DS1 but not too long :D
the love you feel for your 1st one when they come out is pretty overwhelming i thought , i didnt have this feeling for a few days with ds2 but then all of a sudden it all clicked into place and i had the same feelings for both of them , im not sure where the extra love comes from but it does! as you said you dont think its possible , but it is :D 
strangley this time im not worried about any of that ..be interesting to see how i am at the time !


----------



## lucky3

wow, I've not been on for a few days and miss loads. some fab bumps...might try to put mine on, maybe!! Saw Fil and his wife at the weekend, got the same old are you sure it's not twins, they can hide and are your dates right? Sooooooooo annoying when it's the 10th time!!

Has anyone got their HIP grant yet? I sent it off on 28th October but don't have it yet, hoping the post box didn't eat my letter :(!!


----------



## evewidow

i see the midwife finally tomo so hoping to get my HIP form , hope it doesnt take too long i have already planned what im spending it on lol !


----------



## Jenniflower

I'm on MAT leave too Jembug! I went on MAT leave asap though. I absolutely hated my job.


----------



## lucky3

I am sooooooooooo envious of you on maternity leave...i am counting down the days and yet i want to enjoy this stage of the pregnancy, just not at work, ha ha!!


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm so tempted to change my mat leave start date but it would be so irresponsible financially!


----------



## lucky3

bethanchloe said:


> I'm so tempted to change my mat leave start date but it would be so irresponsible financially!

when are you finishing at the mo? i am finishing on 16th december :)


----------



## Jembug

Thanx for adding me to the front page.
I got my hip grant two weeks after sending it off, I got a letter saying it would take 7 days to appear in my bank and it was in there that day. I think you may need to chase it up, some how?

Hope everyone is ok today?


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I also feel guilty about how I should feel. Its something I have always worried about when having more children. Like will I feel the same for this baby as the same I feel for Eve. Sometimes it makes me cry because I love her so much.
> 
> I am COMPLETELY the same!!! I keep getting really worried, like, is it even POSSIBLE to love another baby as much as i love my son? of course before he was born i wouldn't know how it felt to love someone so much which sounds weird, but to me its a different love to how i love any of my family, friends or even my OH, like, i would die for you love.
> 
> he goes to a childminder one day a week as i'm studying part time... by the time i go to pick him up I literally can't wait to see him, even in just a day i miss him so much, i even miss him making mess all over the place LOLClick to expand...

Yes that is exactly it! It makes me feel bad as well that I think that way and this baby can tell. I just think too much! Lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

My HIP grant money took 10 working days to be in my account. 

You lucky things on MAT leave...............I think I have just over 4 weeks till I go. Woo! 

I have finished packing Evie's room. It took 5 hours! x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> My HIP grant money took 10 working days to be in my account.
> 
> You lucky things on MAT leave...............I think I have just over 4 weeks till I go. Woo!
> 
> I have finished packing Evie's room. It took 5 hours! x

Yay for packing!!


----------



## evewidow

nice to know the grants dont take too long then, nice one for packing rachael !

i got midwife appontment in the morning feels like years since i last went , i hope its my midwofe and not a random stand in one again

4d on saturday too i cant wait !!


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> nice to know the grants dont take too long then, nice one for packing rachael !
> 
> i got midwife appontment in the morning feels like years since i last went , i hope its my midwofe and not a random stand in one again
> 
> 4d on saturday too i cant wait !!

oo nearly scan time, that is exciting :) 

Rang the HIP helpline, v nice man but he couldn't tell me anything as I also work for HMRC :dohh: his manager will have to ring me back (within7 days!!) good job I'm not desperate for the money!


----------



## Virginia

=( I wish there was such a thing as a HIP grant in America...or any kind of grant for that matter...and I wish there was actual paid maternity leave...The company I worked for before I quit my job gave only 6 weeks maternity leave - unpaid of course. I still dunno how I'm going to buy things like a crib, second carseat (we got one used even though they say not to so we'd at least have one for the good car), changing table, dresser, etc. Ugh.


----------



## mummymadness

So Jealous of you all on MAT leave , I am on part time and have not been with the company long so working to 38 weeks then have 4 weeks off Holiday pay .. And for all thoose feeling guilty or worried please dont you will love ur new babies sooooo much just as much as ur 1st its hard to split ur love and time between babies but it just happens naturally i am on baby number 4 and love my eldest just as much as my last baby oscar i think mother nature just lets us divide easily lol.

Hope every ones well, I am shattered this Siatica is killing me now . xxxxx


----------



## Marlarky

Officially 3rd tri !! :D

I am posting it everywhere so I made this one short and not so "OMG ITS MY FIRST DAY IN 3RD TRI!!" hahahah im just really excited :)

Its almost that time now ladies......


----------



## rachael872211

yes we are on the final stretch! x


----------



## Marlarky

Ahhhh i cant believe I made it this far already. It has gone so fast!!! My next personal milestones are 30 weeks and then 35 :)


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies!! How are u all! I'm on my cell phone so some of the pages are not loading so I can't see the previous pages =[ 

Just wanted to pop by and see how everyone is feeling...good luck with the 4D appts comin up mine is in 6 days =] and I bought a bassinet today for bubs! I was not planning on buying on but it was a great price I couldn't pass lol its so cutee!! Its getting more real that he will be here soon! We put the bassinet in our room it has wheels so easy to move around can't wait for baby to be here already 11 more weeks =]


----------



## evewidow

oooh im a happy bunny today ! saw my midwife and it was my nice one same one i had for my 2 boys she is lovely so glad its her again .

anyway she said yes i have spd and basically to do what im doing and get this belt thing from mothercare/ebay . 

and i said i thought i was small got measured she said i was fine baby not quite as big as the boys if i carry on the same line be in for a 8 and a half ish pounder this time :)

heard heartbeat that was great 

and big big news ..booked a homebirth !!! however hubby has said no to a homebirth but i think i could end up stranded at home , midwife thinks this one could come in a hour ish in which case i might not get hubby home and get to hospital and go into labour at home anyway , if this happens and i havent booked then they will just send an ambulance and not a midwife , imo this would suck . if its booked i get 2 midwifes and some gas and air lol , however if i choose to go in thats fine too i just give them the pack back ..seems like the sensible choice to book it just incase im left here all alone with my 2 year old you think ?

no HIP forms though !!!!!! bit gutted about that gonna try get one , gotta get bloods done tomo and go back in 3 weeks happy days really !!!


----------



## lucky3

wow, that's excellent Claire :)

Why does she think this one will be so quick, were your boys very quick?


----------



## winegums

what does everything think of this pram? will need one suitable for newborn and 21month old xxx

https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/fi/firstwheels-city-twin-sand.jpg
https://static.kinderwagen-experte.de/media/catalog/product/cache/6/image/db34cc7b26c2c82020998943cacd7009/f/i/firstwheels-city-twin-wannenbezug--sand-k-fw-u-ctb-sa-2.jpg
https://www.kiddies24.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/408520-408025_0.jpg
https://www.das-tropenhaus.de/bilder/produkte/gross/1096_1.jpg


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> wow, that's excellent Claire :)
> 
> Why does she think this one will be so quick, were your boys very quick?

yea 4 hours for the 1st and 90 mins the second ! 

pram looks nice wine , does your 21 month old like walking though , my boys both wouldnt go in a pram once they hit 2 , have you considered a buggy board to save your money on a double pram ?


----------



## winegums

yeh i was thinking of a buggy board but at the mo after a couple of minutes walking he stands there bouncing with his hands in the air to be picked up LOL he will happily walk/run for hours in a park/play group etc but if it's just down the street he gets bored and lazy!

I've really been trying to think of every option, i'm keeping his lightweight cheapie pushchair and buying a secondhand moby wrap for new bubs.

i thought this pram as i've seen a few on ebay near me for under £100 and then i can resell in a few months as well. it's mainly just for daily dog walks and also for my OH as he refuses to wear a wrap or sling or whatever

Hmm we will see!

Ohhh so jealous of all of you with 3d/4d scans coming up!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## evewidow

i found DS1 thought he was a big boy having the buggy board while pushchairs were for "babies" but they all different some kids stay in a buggy longer than others. and with a dog yea prob be useful .
DS2 hasnt been in a buggy for about 6 -8 months just plain refuses (he is 30 months now )
im getting a moby wrap too :D i had a sling for ds2 but had trouble doing it myself , ive heard good things about the moby wraps - have you tried one out ?


----------



## juicylove

Hi all 

hows everyone settling into 3rd tri :):)

i have my GTT test on friday, better get myself a good book or a few magazines :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> yeh i was thinking of a buggy board but at the mo after a couple of minutes walking he stands there bouncing with his hands in the air to be picked up LOL he will happily walk/run for hours in a park/play group etc but if it's just down the street he gets bored and lazy!
> 
> I've really been trying to think of every option, i'm keeping his lightweight cheapie pushchair and buying a secondhand moby wrap for new bubs.
> 
> i thought this pram as i've seen a few on ebay near me for under £100 and then i can resell in a few months as well. it's mainly just for daily dog walks and also for my OH as he refuses to wear a wrap or sling or whatever
> 
> Hmm we will see!
> 
> Ohhh so jealous of all of you with 3d/4d scans coming up!!!!!!!!! xxx


I think it's an excellent one if you can get it for under £100. Will the newborn part of the pram turn into a toddler chair? Cause if so that will be really useful for ages. Especially if you plan to have anymore you can see if a buggy board will go on it. That's what my sister has just now for her 3. the 7 year old always rides on the buggy board and the other two sit.


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> what does everything think of this pram? will need one suitable for newborn and 21month old xxx
> 
> https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/fi/firstwheels-city-twin-sand.jpg
> https://static.kinderwagen-experte.de/media/catalog/product/cache/6/image/db34cc7b26c2c82020998943cacd7009/f/i/firstwheels-city-twin-wannenbezug--sand-k-fw-u-ctb-sa-2.jpg
> https://www.kiddies24.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/408520-408025_0.jpg
> https://www.das-tropenhaus.de/bilder/produkte/gross/1096_1.jpg

I think that is beautiful:happydance:. Where are you getting it from?


----------



## winegums

yeh one of toddler chair bits can come off and you put a carrycot on for the first few months! it's like 500 from mothercare and the carry cot is 130!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crazy!

but theres quite a few on ebay near me that come with the carry cot raincover etc nice condition.

I think i'm lucky as i live in london, whenever i want something i usually find a billion on ebay near me, as there are so many people! whereas i have family that live out in the country and they have to look harder to find secondhand things sometimes

xxx


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> i found DS1 thought he was a big boy having the buggy board while pushchairs were for "babies" but they all different some kids stay in a buggy longer than others. and with a dog yea prob be useful .
> DS2 hasnt been in a buggy for about 6 -8 months just plain refuses (he is 30 months now )
> im getting a moby wrap too :D i had a sling for ds2 but had trouble doing it myself , ive heard good things about the moby wraps - have you tried one out ?

nope not tried one yet planning on getting one soon so i can practise before bubs comes :D they seem the best type for newborns as they are stretchy and snug over baby so will be excellent i think for skin to skin when i'm at home also if i manage to breastfeed etc and i can get on with cleaning and tidying with bubs on me! xxx


----------



## evewidow

thats what i did with my sling i was beastfeeding ds2 whilst walking to preschool to get ds1 ..took a bit of practice mind you haha , like i say only thing i wasnt keen on with my sling was getting newborn in it and it tight enough by myself hoping i get on better with the wrap


----------



## Jenniflower

You girls just reminded me I needed to still purchase my moby wrap with MIL's lovely credit card. hahaha. Here's the one I'm planning on getting.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ErCGdCknL._SS400_.jpg


----------



## rachael872211

Winegums that pram looks lovely. 

I still havent decided what im going to go for, a sling or wrap. What are wraps like? I get a bit scared it won't be tight enough. 

I've been feeling really rubbish today. Went food shopping this morning and my heart started to beat fast and I felt faint. Feel ok now though. My sister checked my BP which was 85/60. I feel like I am overdoing it with the packing but I really need to get it done :-S x


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> thats what i did with my sling i was beastfeeding ds2 whilst walking to preschool to get ds1 ..took a bit of practice mind you haha , like i say only thing i wasnt keen on with my sling was getting newborn in it and it tight enough by myself hoping i get on better with the wrap

That sounds like an accomplishment! x


----------



## winegums

jenni that's gorg! i love the ones with the pictures at the front but i can only afford a secondhand one and most are the plain ones! boooo! lol

i think with the stretchy wraps (not linen ones) you can put it on yourself minus baby, so its around you and then pop baby in and out when you want/need to during the day!


----------



## juicylove

Im really looking forward to breast feeding, hope it works out this time. sounds like your all well up on it going to book in for a class :):)
cant see any of your pic here in work internet crap booohooo :(


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Winegums that pram looks lovely.
> 
> I still havent decided what im going to go for, a sling or wrap. What are wraps like? I get a bit scared it won't be tight enough.
> 
> I've been feeling really rubbish today. Went food shopping this morning and my heart started to beat fast and I felt faint. Feel ok now though. My sister checked my BP which was 85/60. I feel like I am overdoing it with the packing but I really need to get it done :-S x

Though I'm no mom I was a nanny for a reeaaalllly long time and in my experience slings were great if I was at home or if I was going to someones house but there wasn't going to be much walking. I loved the wrap sooooo much more when we were out on a walk. It was much tighter and he was so much more secure. HTH!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are you all?
Is anyone else having Braxton Hicks pretty bad?? I am now 29 weeks and yesterday and today have been shocking for BH's :( they are hurting! my whole tummy goes rock hard for about 10-15 mins :( 

Just wanted to know if i am the only one at this point getting the pains :(


----------



## rachael872211

I get BH but they are not that long. With my first pregnancy I had them bad by this stage, so much I thought I was in labour. My sister is also having them bad this time around. 

How are you feeling now? x


----------



## Virginia

I haven't had any Braxton Hicks, even after starting to take Red Raspberry Leaf capsules (they could cause BH)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how is everyone?
i have just got back from hospital after having pains and tightenings since 8 o'clock last night, they have been getting progressively worse :( had an internal at my doctors, she said my cervix was short and sent me up to hospital for a trace....tightenings were picked up (5 in ten minutes) so doctor came and did another examination and said my cervix was pretty much closed, and decided to do one of them swab things that tells them weather a am going to go into full labour within the next 48 hours....came back neagative, so thats a relief :)
I'm still gettin the pains every ten minutes and have just been told to cope with them basically because they done know what they are :(

hope everyone else has had a good day tho :) xx


----------



## mummy to be

oh gosh peytons mummy... gosh that would have been stressful... Great to hear that your home and that your not going into labour... I have been getting tightenings and things as well.. Gosh they hurt... i never had this with layla :(


----------



## mummy to be

Rachael - thanks for asking me how i am... i am ok.. i am a little but sore still.... :( The pains come and go.. Luckiy i have midwive appointment tomorrow so i am going to ask her if everything is ok... :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, I haven't been on in a couple days, so I feel like I missed a bit. 

My baby shower went well; I got my car seat, with a matching bouncy-vabrating chair for baby. I also got the outfit I decided I want my girl to come home in. VERY exciting!!


I also finally started school yesterday, so I've been frantically working on getting ahead in my class (already). 

Unfortunately, I think I'm getting sick though. I can't breathe through my nose, and feel like I've been hit by a bus (the swollen ankles don't help at all)... 

AND I wanted to share how COMPLETELY unfair I feel this is.. But, My sister had two kids and no stretch marks. My mom had 4 kids and no stretch marks (the heaviest being 8lb 12oz)... This is my first, and my stomach is starting to look like a road map :( I'm a bit torn because of it, since I've been using lotion with cocoa butter and Vitamin E twice a day... :( Oh well, I'll live haha


But, on the plus side... I have my 3D scan next Wednesday!!! YAY!! :) :) :)


----------



## carmyz

mummy to be i get them a couple of times a day and some are really uncomfortable that i have to stop walking..

winegums pram looks awesome :).

Paiytons mummy. sorry to hear ur in pain hopefully it ll calm down soon and im glad the test came bk neg.

1sttimemom u cant prevent gettin stretch marks unfortunatly..some are just lucky and dont get them others are coverd like me lol..it sux

Not much is happenin here startin on my hospital bag..havent bought much yet but its gettin there..need to stock up on pads lol im really hoping i can b/f this time and bubs doesnt get reflux like ds2 did...FX

belly is gettin huge and my belly button had almost popped lol. dont have a m/w app till the 9th of dec so still a bit away...really loving how the weeks seem to be flyin lol..cant wait to meet my lil girl :)


----------



## mummy to be

Carmyz - oh thank god i am not the only one that is getting them this early or this bad. It sucks arse! It hurts heaps :(


----------



## carmyz

yeah iv been gettin them since 17wks ..same with my other pregnancys..its annoyin lol mine arnt to bad atm but i know once i get to 35wks there goin to start hurtin and be more frequent..


----------



## MommaCC

hey ladies 
i feel really bad as i havent been on the thread for ages i got all confused as it got moved doesnt take much to confuse me lol!! but now i have found it again there is no getting rid of me.

I have got to start physio today for SDP its quite bad i have had to move my mat leave forward to 32 weeks so i only have 23 shifts left at work its wierd!!!
Im really worried im gonna be asked to do lots of exercises at Physio and ive been up since 5 am with the pain i just dont want to make it worse. plus i have to go alone as hubby is at work. :sad:

winegums i love the buggy its really lovely.

Im gonna make myself big cuppa when i get in and read aaaaaaaallllllllllllll the posts i have missed. 

:hug:

xoxoxoCCxxoxox


----------



## winegums

I haven't had any BH and I never had any at all with my last pregnancy either.... think it's good in one way but then again it would be nice to know what's coming lol!

had to go doc today she was surprised at my hemoglobin levels and i now have to take iron tablets till after i give birth :( she said as i'll be taking 2-3 a day i'll get really constipated and to go back and get sachets of laxative stuff :(

and i need to take another pee sample to the hospital later as they can't work out what the infection is in my urine? 

grrrr

and i'm pretty sure i have spd i asked the doc about it this morning and she told me to phone antenatal and tell them my doctor told me to ask for a physiotherapist appointment there

so annoying!

xxx


----------



## evewidow

well sounds like we all getting to the nasty stages now with all the BH and SPD :( still not long left now ladies ! i decided im gonna properly sort out the nursery staring sunday after ive had the scan and extra confirmed its a girl ill get washing with the blankets and start on the bag to pack i guess in case i go to hospital


----------



## winegums

aww eve that's so exciting! i want to do the same but way too busy atm with interviews and coursework and volunteering! arghh and now trying to get ready for christmas too :( and i start aquanatal next week to help with pains

so my week will be mon - volunteering, tues - aquanatal, weds - playgroup, thurs - study day, fri - volunteering, sat - sons swimming lessons

and the rest of the time i'm trying to fit in interview prep, coursework, tidying and cleaning, christmas shopping, staying in touch with friends and family etc

eve you have spd don't you, do you find it gets worse throughout the day? i woke up today and was like OMG AMAZING I FEEL GREAT and by about 10am all the pain was back

xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> aww eve that's so exciting! i want to do the same but way too busy atm with interviews and coursework and volunteering! arghh and now trying to get ready for christmas too :( and i start aquanatal next week to help with pains
> 
> so my week will be mon - volunteering, tues - aquanatal, weds - playgroup, thurs - study day, fri - volunteering, sat - sons swimming lessons
> 
> and the rest of the time i'm trying to fit in interview prep, coursework, tidying and cleaning, christmas shopping, staying in touch with friends and family etc
> 
> eve you have spd don't you, do you find it gets worse throughout the day? i woke up today and was like OMG AMAZING I FEEL GREAT and by about 10am all the pain was back
> 
> xxx

1st thing in a morning getting out of bed is terrible but then its ok ish - dont really have time to worry about it getting kids up and ready for school etc lol . mine usually starts getting bad around 4 ish but all depends what ive done in the day really . days where i have to go out it just hurts all day , stay at home days is bearable


----------



## winegums

ok change of plan! doh!

saw this pram on ebay ONE ROAD AWAY FROM ME!!! only 1 other bidder and went for £40, it's £835 currently reduced to £635 new!! So I'm planning on using this for the first few months i already have todder reigns, well a backpack with reigns and will see if i can get a cheap secondhand buggy board, plus i'll have the sling and DSs cheapy fold up pushchair so i can choose hmm today do i want J in pushchair and baby in sling or do i want baby in pushchair and J on buggyboard etc

also as my son goes to bed at 7 i know with him a lot of the time when he was little i'd be going for walks with him later than that etc so a single pram makes sense

and i know i'll get my money back in a few months

this is it anyway


https://www.baby99.co.uk/f-13/655600386/Mamas-Papas-Ultima-city-with-MPX-chassis.jpg


----------



## lucky3

Woah, it's happening now!

Sorry to everyone who has SPD or braxton hicks pains, I've never had them so don't know what they feel like :shrug:?!

I like your pram winegums, and at that price, wow! Also like the look of those wrap things, had a carrier with the girls but it killed my back so might be worth looking at.

Well I finished painting the nursery on Sunday, having painted my daughters 2 rooms over the last weekends and moved them in, bar the new carpets :dohh:!!

I am hoping to put up the wallpaper border and curtains on my day off on Friday, then I just need to order some furntiure before I can finally start to put some baby things in baby's room! They are all over the place at the mo, my wardrobe, Elena's wardrobe, in the loft!! I just hope i can find the stuff! Looking forward to washing the clothes and putting them away :)

Haven't thought about my hospital bag at all yet.... suppose I should!

Can anyone remember if night time sanitary towels (always) will work instead of maternity towels, I found they were like bricks!! But i can't remember back to Elena (6 years ago!!)


----------



## evewidow

i used nighttime towels after a day or so iirc but used maternity ones for the first few days when its bad . 

im in a pissed off mood now , the woman just rang to say the dr isnt there on saturday to do my 4d scan so they have to rearrange my appointment , only one they can do thats marginally do able is friday night but i cant get hold of oh to see if he can finish early so we can make it on time ... i hope he answers his phone soon as i cant afford to go to any of the other places :(


----------



## rachael872211

Thats really annoying Eve. I would be annoyed too. 

I havent even started thinking about hospital bag yet. 

I'm so annoyed with work! I tried to take some of my leave because when I go back I'm going to have 6 weeks worth plus my new year allowance and it all got refused! But was assured I would be able to carry it over. Er I don't care about carrying it over, I just want to use it now when I am actually struggling with the long bloody hours. Had a cry and now I feel marginally better and i'll just deal with it.:cry:

I've never had SPD, I've had a trapped nerve. But SPD sounds rubbish. I hope the physio helps. x


----------



## evewidow

that sounds crap about your leave :(

well ive phoned the scan people and told them i can make friday - i actually have no idea if i can or not as hubby not anwering phone but didnt want the appointment going to anyone else so thought i better say yes quickly , fingers crossed he will say we can make it !


----------



## lucky3

i so hope he can Eve, or you will be fuming!! I can't believe they can just do that, unless the doc is ill I guess :shrug:

Rachael your leave sucks hun, are you feeling any better now?


----------



## MommyToaBOY

:) feb1st2011 - baby boy <3 

please add me in :D


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> i so hope he can Eve, or you will be fuming!! I can't believe they can just do that, unless the doc is ill I guess :shrug:
> 
> Rachael your leave sucks hun, are you feeling any better now?

oh says hes working from home friday so we will be able to go woooop :happydance:

welcome mommytoaboy :hi:


----------



## lucky3

yay Eve, that is fantastic...now one day closer :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Thats brill Eve! Looking forward to seeing the pics. 

Clare, I'm feeling better now thank you. To be honest I should have expected it. lol. I get my hopes up too much when it comes to asking for annual leave. 

Woo hoo, its payday tomorrow! 

Hi mommytoaboy


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??, I hope that every ones tightenings have calmed down.

Iam really struggling with the spd but OH is been lovely and doubly helping out thank god xxxx


----------



## dd29

Awwww hun spd is horrid i got it to and I'm on crutches now. Been told if i cant cope they mite induce me at 39 wks but they wanna c how i go first. I don't even wanna think about labor i can't part my legs so shud b fun lol x


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Same to you, Amber!! I'm definitely looking forward to it. I have been for months! I am in charge of the turkey this year, since nobody in my family wanted to even have a Thanksgiving dinner because nobody wanted to cook it. Luckily I changed their minds. So I get to head to my sister's house at 10 and start the turkey :D

And welcome, mommytoaboy! :)


----------



## Marlarky

Aww is this ur first turkey?? I bought me a spiral ham for thanksgiving this year. Yummmm :) :) I cant wait for my feast tomorrow even though its just me and OH with all this food :blush:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

This is the first time that I've cooked one, yes! I'm excited for it. I wanted a honey glazed ham, too, but we couldn't afford one :( I'm just glad my sister had a turkey already! We almost didn't do one because nobody in my house could afford one, and my sister apparently had one the whole time but didn't want to cook it. When I didn't know that, of course, I nearly broke into tears in the middle of the store! I was there for chicken broth and hormones got the best of me. After passing the turkeys several times, I had a couple tears rolling down my cheeks at the thought of not having a turkey this year! :( I had to call my mom to have her calm me down. I felt pretty ridiculous Lol


----------



## evewidow

Happy Thanksgiving to all our USA mommys !!! 

i really need to get my tooth fixed - my filling fell out in 1st trimester and i been putting it off cus im such a wimp at the dentist i get sedated usually but not sure if this is allowed in pregnancy, anyway it hurts now so guess i cant put it off any longer will make an appointment today and try to be brave lol


----------



## winegums

ohhhh i want thanksgiving here! me and OH used to celebrate as his family are american but we've been a bit busy the last couple of years :( 

happy thanksgiving everyone who is celebrating xxx


----------



## lucky3

Happy Thanksgiving!!! 

And happy 30 weeks for me, Rachael and Jembug...my tickers have disappeared...oh well! and happy 31 weeks for Winegums, yay, i think your ticker will move up a box soon, sooo exciting I love it when that happens!

Well only 3 weeks left at work after today, woo hoo, and 2of them are very Christmassy, yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Morning ladies, sorry to hear some of you are suffering with spd and bh.
Yes, lucky3, 30 weeks today, exciting stuff. I feel I can relax a bit now knowing that if baby was to make an early appearence, it would have a good chance...

My last day at work, roll on 6pm!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our USA mommys !!!
> 
> i really need to get my tooth fixed - my filling fell out in 1st trimester and i been putting it off cus im such a wimp at the dentist i get sedated usually but not sure if this is allowed in pregnancy, anyway it hurts now so guess i cant put it off any longer will make an appointment today and try to be brave lol

Aw Eve, mine fell out when I was about 6 weeks pregnant!!! I went to the dentist and they put a temporary filling in which they said would last until next year sometime and I could come back once the baby's born and get a proper one done. I don't think they will give you anything or that you'll need anything. I think it took about 5 minutes, and didn't hurt a bit! In fact probably the easiest and best dentist experience I've ever had! Plus you won't need to pay for it! :) xx


----------



## evewidow

well yes i might as well be brave while its free !


----------



## winegums

grrrrrrrrrrrrr think my baby was meant to move up a ticker box to the second to last box today but the ticker has gone :'(


----------



## sleepen

hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving! need to go get my bird in the oven.


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> well yes i might as well be brave while its free !

I think it stays free for a year after bubs is born too, so this time it will be free and pain free! :) Good luck x


----------



## evewidow

wiiwidow said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> well yes i might as well be brave while its free !
> 
> I think it stays free for a year after bubs is born too, so this time it will be free and pain free! :) Good luck xClick to expand...

yea last 2 pregnancies ive had my fillings done , wisdom teeth out a root canal and a crown all while free lmao ! that makes me sound like i have really bad teeth , i dont but i do suffer when pregnant with them grrr


----------



## rachael872211

Happy Thanksgiving! I really want some Turkey  It sounds yummy. 

Winegums that is annoying! I want to see the ticker too. lol. 

I just brought a avent microwave steraliser off kiddicare, it includes I think 4 bottles and a soother and it was £13.50. Postage is £5 though, unless you spend over £30 I think and then its free. 

Its snowing here, is it snowing anywhere else? I do love snow, I just don't like driving in it. Going to take DD and nephew to see Father Christmas with my mum and sister tonight and get McDonalds! Yum.


----------



## rachael872211

Its funny, ordinarily I do have bad teeth. I swear its hereditary! Because my mums are weak and no matter how well I look after them I always would need a filling when I go to the dentist. I went to the dentist early on in pregnancy and actually for the first time in ages did not need a filling. x


----------



## evewidow

no snow here , it was ery cold and frosty this morning then went quite sunny but now its gone pretty grey ..in time for me going out in 40 mins lol


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> well yes i might as well be brave while its free !
> 
> I think it stays free for a year after bubs is born too, so this time it will be free and pain free! :) Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> yea last 2 pregnancies ive had my fillings done , wisdom teeth out a root canal and a crown all while free lmao ! that makes me sound like i have really bad teeth , i dont but i do suffer when pregnant with them grrrClick to expand...

Blimey!! Well good that you managed to time it right hey! :thumbup: I've heard that pregnancy can totally ruin your teeth, hence why you get free dental treatment during and after pregnancy. So it's not surprising that things have gone wrong for your teeth! Hope this one goes ok? x


----------



## Jenniflower

Hubby and I decided to host a thanksgiving dinner at our flat this year since I am too pregnant to fly home. I thought it would be a great idea. That was until I started to try and bake the pumpkin pie :( Two attempts and both pies are rubbish. I had a completely melt down and started yelling at DH that thanksgiving is ruined! Then my PGP started acting up while I was standing trying to prepare the pies so that didn't help. THEN I found out my grandma who I hardly see is in town so my whole family is going down to my aunts to see her. But I'm stuck in this stupid rainy country :(

All I want to do is cancel my plans and lay in bed all day. So DH told me to go lay down and he'll take care of everything. Let's just say it's not my most favourite thanksgiving. :wacko:


----------



## mummymadness

hows every one ???, Had snow here today i hate it nearly slipped over today xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Yep still snowing here. The patio was really slippery and my mum insisted on walking me across. I felt like my nan. lol. 

Jenniflower, so are you originally from America but live in Scotland? x


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww i want it to snow here :) hehehe 
It has finally stopped raining up here. Yesterday and today where the 1st time i have seen spots of blue skies for over a week!! I was running around in a mad rush to get all our washing done :) So now i got piles and piles of folding and ironing to do :( (not so good lol) 

Got my mumma flying into town tomorrow i am so exciting. she lives over 28hrs away! Great to see her again. i havent seent her since our wedding in Feb :) Super excited! She is staying for a week! I cant wait to see her and go shopping etc!!! Very excited! 

What are everyones plans for this weekend? There is a massive Baby market in town tomorrow and i cant wait to go. They are selling new and pre-loved baby and toddler items. From birth to 5 years! I cant wait. hope to be able to get alot of xmas pressies for Layla and our Niece there :D Fingers crossed! AS well as thing for Dustins bedroom as well :) 

Well i should get off here and go and get the housework done.... :( GRRR i hate housework!! 

Oh had midwife appointment yesterday afternoon. I am still measuring 2 cms bigger than i am ment to be. should be 29cms measuring 31cms! She thinks i am in store for a big little boy!!! Heart rate still happily sitting at about 135-140ish. My blood pressure and everything else is all ok(which is a good relief) My braxton hicks are getting a little worse and i need to make a note of them now.. which isnt that bad... So yeah :) fingers crossed he will stay in my belly for a little while longer :) 

Hope your all well :D 
xoxoxox 

has anyone started packing their hospital bags yet?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all?
i want snow too...cant wait to get my little girl out in it, just bought her some lovely wellies especially lol :)
ye mummy to be i have started packing mine, just put a few things of the baby's in, nothing of mine yet...its quite exciting, its all starting to feel really close:) x


----------



## winegums

glad everything is good mummy to be, think of BHs as good practise hehe!

and 2cm is fine, it's just average measurement and they don't usually worry unless it's above 3 :D I'm measuring slightly small but i did last time as well and my son was born average sized at 39weeks

xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

mummymadness said:


> Awwww hun how is Katie ???..
> 
> 
> Good luck on the Appointments girls, Eve im the same as u accept its my legs and feet with pins and needles and pains MW said on tues i have siatica dint have a clue what that ment till trusty google helped lol so you have my full sympathy . xxxx




evewidow said:


> how is she doing ?


Have just come back to this thread. Thanks for asking girls. She is ok. Had a major scare yesterday, thought we were going to loose her, but she seems ok for now. I hope to god she comes home, couldnt bare loosing another :nope:
She has done so well though, hasnt needed much help with her breathing at all so far and shes putting on weight steadily aswell :thumbup:

Thanks for asking, take care everyone xx


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Yep still snowing here. The patio was really slippery and my mum insisted on walking me across. I felt like my nan. lol.
> 
> Jenniflower, so are you originally from America but live in Scotland? x

Yup, from Ohio orginally. DH is Scottish so we're over here for the time being :)


----------



## dd29

hello all u feb love bugs hope ur all feeling well. just a update had my 30wk growth scan on wed and bubs is 3lb 2oz they said thats normal but i thought that seemed big es as i hav 10 wks more growing to do. she cudent give me a estimated birth waight cuz its to early at this stage but said she shud be able to work it out after my next scan at 34 wks. my bump still seems alot smaller than last time and my utrus is measuring 2 wks less????:wacko:

they have said if he looks like hes gonna b big at my next scan they will bring me in earlier and induce but the plan at the moment is to let me get to 41wks and no more but consultant said this is not set in stone as i have severe spd and if i cant cope they will do a sweep at 38wks and mayb induce at 39 wks im willing to c how far i can cope tho. wud be nice having him a week early my last baby was 2 weeks late. :nope:


----------



## lucky3

hi DD, ive been told they weigh about 3lbs at 30 weeks, so seems ok :thumbup:

sorry about your spd, sounds horrible :(


----------



## lucky3

SugarKisses said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Awwww hun how is Katie ???..
> 
> 
> Good luck on the Appointments girls, Eve im the same as u accept its my legs and feet with pins and needles and pains MW said on tues i have siatica dint have a clue what that ment till trusty google helped lol so you have my full sympathy . xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> how is she doing ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have just come back to this thread. Thanks for asking girls. She is ok. Had a major scare yesterday, thought we were going to loose her, but she seems ok for now. I hope to god she comes home, couldnt bare loosing another :nope:
> She has done so well though, hasnt needed much help with her breathing at all so far and shes putting on weight steadily aswell :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for asking, take care everyone xxClick to expand...

Donna, it's so good to hear she is doing well, must be soooo hard to get a scare like that but she is such a fighter. we'll keep our fingers crossed she could be home for Christmas???

Still thinking of you

Clare x


----------



## lucky3

Yay Winegums, you've moved up a box :happydance: that'll be me this time next week...and I'm in my 60s ooooooh!!


----------



## evewidow

all sounds good dd29 :)

4d scan tonight i am soooooooooooo excited and so is DS1 he was telling his teacher this morning he is going to see his little sister on the tv tonight lol !


----------



## juicylove

Hi all any good tips for a head cold :(

Thanks xx


----------



## winegums

sugarkisses i'm so happy she's doing well! we're all thinking of you both

eve you must be so excited and bless your little boy how cute! I SO want a 3d scan :(are you gonna put the pics up on here?

xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> sugarkisses i'm so happy she's doing well! we're all thinking of you both
> 
> eve you must be so excited and bless your little boy how cute! I SO want a 3d scan :(are you gonna put the pics up on here?
> 
> xxx

yea ill put up a pic when i get back or tomorrow :D


----------



## impatient1

SugarKisses said:


> Have just come back to this thread. Thanks for asking girls. She is ok. Had a major scare yesterday, thought we were going to loose her, but she seems ok for now. I hope to god she comes home, couldnt bare loosing another :nope:
> She has done so well though, hasnt needed much help with her breathing at all so far and shes putting on weight steadily aswell :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for asking, take care everyone xx

Sorry you had a scare with her yesterday. Glad she is doing better now and hope she continues to improve. :hugs:


Enjoy your 3D scan Evewidow.


----------



## evewidow

do i need a full bladder anyone for a 3d ..im presuming no but do you get better pics if you do etc ?


----------



## lucky3

hi Eve,

no i was told you didn't need a full bladder, phew!! in fact i went to the loo as soon as i got there, you know what its like now :haha:

have a fantastic time :)


----------



## ReRe

Am due 25th of Feb could u add me :)
xx


----------



## evewidow

Scan time scan time scan time woooooop back later with piccys ladies :) ...though i have to have a curry first so bear with me


----------



## rachael872211

SugarKisses said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Awwww hun how is Katie ???..
> 
> 
> Good luck on the Appointments girls, Eve im the same as u accept its my legs and feet with pins and needles and pains MW said on tues i have siatica dint have a clue what that ment till trusty google helped lol so you have my full sympathy . xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> how is she doing ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have just come back to this thread. Thanks for asking girls. She is ok. Had a major scare yesterday, thought we were going to loose her, but she seems ok for now. I hope to god she comes home, couldnt bare loosing another :nope:
> She has done so well though, hasnt needed much help with her breathing at all so far and shes putting on weight steadily aswell :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for asking, take care everyone xxClick to expand...

I'm glad to hear she is pulling through. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. x



Jenniflower said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Yep still snowing here. The patio was really slippery and my mum insisted on walking me across. I felt like my nan. lol.
> 
> Jenniflower, so are you originally from America but live in Scotland? x
> 
> Yup, from Ohio orginally. DH is Scottish so we're over here for the time being :)Click to expand...

Well apart from the weather, which is pretty much UK all over, Scotland in the summer is so lovely. It just seems to clear over there. What is the weather like normally in Ohio? When do you plan on going back? x



evewidow said:


> Scan time scan time scan time woooooop back later with piccys ladies :) ...though i have to have a curry first so bear with me

Hurry up and eat your curry so we can see the pics  x


----------



## winegums

omg babies moved to second to last box!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evewidow

ok curry is demolished and scan is done , it was really cool glad i had it done , only downside was she didnt want to move her feet and legs from out of her face much , she was sucking her feet but she yawned and bobbed tongue out , oh yea and she appears to still be a girl woooo 

oh and today she was breach ..not sure when this matters she wasnt breach tuesday :S

pics can be found here i made the album public i think 
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=41916&id=100000002073887&l=df482ca381


----------



## winegums

eve what awesome pictures! how cute!

don't worry about breech they can flip around loads until right at the end when they don't have much room!

xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm convinced my girl's flipped herself about again, she's in a completely mad position at the moment - she was head down at the MW appointment last week!
Got another appointment this Wednesday so hopefully they'll tell me what she's upto! :)


----------



## dd29

evewidow said:


> ok curry is demolished and scan is done , it was really cool glad i had it done , only downside was she didnt want to move her feet and legs from out of her face much , she was sucking her feet but she yawned and bobbed tongue out , oh yea and she appears to still be a girl woooo
> 
> oh and today she was breach ..not sure when this matters she wasnt breach tuesday :S
> 
> pics can be found here i made the album public i think
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=41916&id=100000002073887&l=df482ca381

kg



Wow great piccys hun ill have to try and put my ones on here wen I work out how to do it lol x x


----------



## evewidow

oh yea almost forgot lol because i have a small bump and i been worried about her size i asked him for measurements , he said she had really long legs like 2 -3 weeks ahead and that she was 2lb 14oz which is 10 oz more than average for my stage ..so looks like im in for another long heavy baby like the boys :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

lovely pics evewidow...i agree its a great experience :) x


----------



## Jenniflower

Someone on here asked about a head cold and I think it got lost in all the cute baby talk hahaha. I forget who but the best and only thing that worked for me was hot tea with lemon and honey. Sucked that I couldn't have a Lemsip so that's all I had to deal with. 

RE Rachael: Meh, Scotland in the summer is too cold for me. I like it hot! hahaha. It's beautiful and all but more like a beautiful spring day and you wait and wait and wait for the hot summer but then it never comes. What a tease! Oh and it's never clear, always grey, always raining. Really weather wise it's shit. But the people are lovely and the food is excellent! (minus the lack of Mexican. I need me some tacobell or some Chipotle stat!) :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

What are everyone's ideas here on cord blood banking???


----------



## MiissDior

*sorry girls am an imposter here
I was a feb love bug for 2010 
and cant believe its not too far away for you 2011 luv bugs 
I swear ladies you will blink and your baby wil be making his/her
debut apperance and blink again and u'll be popping back here 
like me... too see all the new feb due girls ..
cannot believe my little boy will be 10mths not on 2nd Nov
best of luck to you all 
i hope all goes well for you 
xxxx*


----------



## Virginia

Marlarky said:


> What are everyone's ideas here on cord blood banking???

I want delayed cord clamping, so it isn't a consideration for me. I'd honestly rather have all the blood from the cord go to my baby girl at birth than save it "just in case". That, and it's horribly expensive...a couple thousand dollars up front and then hundreds a year to keep it. There's no way we could afford that.


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh same here, the money is the biggest issue!! And I didnt know that u couldnt do it with a delayed cord clamping. Thats where u wait until it stops pulsing before cutting it right?? Thats what I want to do with my baby but I still havent brought it up to my doc :dohh:


----------



## winegums

well i'm planning a physiological 3rd stage and waiting for the cord to be empty of blood before we cut it (stopped pulsing)

if you want to bank the blood they have to clamp and cut it immediately so that the blood doesn't go to bubs but is still left in the cord for them to collect it

I'd rather LO have it when he is born that keep it incase he needs it when he is older, there have been some studies *i think* to show that all them lovely cells when left to go to baby naturally can some way prevent some of the diseases that the blood would then be used to treat when they are older, though obviously not always!

plus I could never afford it, you need to pay for them to collect it, pay for storage every year etc

and some hospitals won't do it, and you need to tell them quite far in advance if you want it done!

If for some reason I found out I couldn't have delayed cord cutting then I would probably rather just donate the cord blood, if my hospital is one that participates

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww look at all the 4D piccys :), Hows every one goin ? im just managing to deal with the cold weather alltho my fingertips are numb lol.
Thinking of maybe starting to get my hospital bag packed next week because i dont want to do it over xmas or new year lol xx


----------



## juicylove

Hi all :) 

Great scan pic, I'd love to be able to put mine up but laptop on the blink again :(
Still have head cold and feel so hormonal at the moment think I will watch a good true movie and have a little cry while the Hubby and kids are gone out xx


----------



## rachael872211

Lovely scan pics  

Juicylove, up until this week I started to feel really hormonal again. I hated it. It feels such a rollercoaster. I reckon I had some kind of hormone surge because I started to feel sick again. I hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## evewidow

well ive started washing baby clothes and making a pile of stuff to go in the hospital bag eeeek !!! and i think im done with buying stuff now till bubs is born ! def no more clothes i got loads , i went to matalan today for wellies for my eldest and i spent £50 lol !


----------



## lucky3

hey, well done Eve. I've said no more clothes until she's born too, see what I actually NEED instead of fancy!!

I have finished decorating baby's room now :) just waiting for carpets.

oh and I have booking in appointment at the local birthing unit on Tuesday :happydance: hoping everything stays straightforward so i can birth there :thumbup:


----------



## Marlarky

rachael872211 said:


> Lovely scan pics
> 
> Juicylove, up until this week I started to feel really hormonal again. I hated it. It feels such a rollercoaster. I reckon I had some kind of hormone surge because I started to feel sick again. I hope you feel better soon. x

I have started to feel so sick again too! Not throwing up or anything, but always feeling like it!! I just try to eat some crackers or broth and drink water. It usually helps.

----


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I still need to start washing everything. I have my 3D 4D scan Wednesday afternoon though... eek!! :) :)

I went out to get thank you cards to fill out from my baby shower, and when I got there, noticed my jeans felt damp, as if I'd wet myself :/ But my bladder was definitely NOT full, and I didn't sneeze or anything... I told my mom, so now we're sitting at home waiting to see if I am leaking or something :/ I have NO idea what it was though, so my plans to go visit a friend today are postponed until I know whether it's going to continue, like leaking, or if I just wet myself or something and didn't know it (which would be strange, but hey, anything's possible!)....

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## evewidow

did you smell it ..did it smell like urine (the things we do eh )


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I did (that's the first thing my mom said to do, too), and I don't think it has a smell (yeah, the things we do!)... :/ For now I'm just kind of hanging out at my house to see if I leak any more... Oyyy... Funny, I hope I just wet myself LOL


----------



## Marlarky

Discharge is really common during pregnancy, too. If you dont leak anymore or feel trickles I would say it probablly isnt ur waters... but only YOU know ur body!! It never hurts to go get checked out!! How are your movements? Normal? Less? More?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

movement has been a little less, and in different spots than normal. But not completely absent. She was moving a lot earlier today, but hasn't been as much for the last couple hours. Only occasional rolls/pushing out going on, and maybe a couple light kicks or punches, but not nearly as active as normal. But that could just be because I've been sitting and writing a paper for school most of the day.. 
Plus I've started getting strange mild pains real low, but my mom says the way I describe it doesn't sound like labor pains... We'll see though. Hopefully it's nothing. As much as I want to see her, I REALLY want her to stay in there at least another 6-8 weeks lol For now I just keep going to the bathroom to see if it's leaking more.

The only reason I don't think it's a discharge is because it's not thick at all, it was literally just wet, like I wet myself :/ Idk, like I said... hopefully it's nothing. Luckily I have my mom here with me to kind of help me watch and answer questions. At least it's a weekend though and I'm not at work...


----------



## Marlarky

Hmm it could go either way then it sounds like!! Hopefully its nothing though, that is what my money would be on. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Will do, thank you ladies! :)


----------



## winegums

hey hun at my 28week appointment i meantioned that i've been leaking water sort of stuff

my fluid levels were perfect though - they told me that disharge in pregnancy can range from thick and white to clear like water

best thing to do is put on a pad and give it to them to test they'll tell you immediately if its AF

some nights i get clear water that soaks through my pad and my knickers as well and during the day i have to put a new pad on every 3-4 hours

VERY annoying been happening since about 26/27 weeks

never thought tena pads were so expensive before :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ok, well that is good to know then. Hopefully that's all it is, then. Luckily I have a dr. appointment on Wednesday right after my 3D 4D, so I'll talk to him about it then so they can look at it. 


That reminds me.. I need to go get a new package of nursing pads, too, as I'll be out after tomorrow and have needed them since about 25-26 weeks...


----------



## winegums

nursing pads? are they the same as breast pads? i need some too! been getting excited buying things as i checked my account today and it actually had money in it lol! bought my OH kinect for christmas! found a deal with kinect + 3 games for £159 which i worked out would have been over £200 if i bought them seperately!

been worrying about christmas loads recently so im happy its sorted now and i can sit back and relax!

xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, it's the same as breast pads. I've been lactating since about 24 weeks, and around 26 weeks it got to the point that I had to start using breast pads. Now I need to get more, as my 30 pack will be gone tomorrow :/ lol


----------



## rachael872211

I have tena pads! Well my nans old ones when she went to tena pants. Would they be ok to use as the maternity pads after the baby is born? I don't really know if the absorbency is different because they are meant for urine :-S


----------



## Marlarky

Im no expert, but I think they would work!! Maternity pads are made for blood and urine leaks more than blood, plus there is more of it in a lesser amount of time so I think if anything they might even be better??? :shrug:


----------



## winegums

I'm not sure if tena pads would work unless you got the thickest type ones as they come in different thicknessess!

last time my maternity pads were SO thick and i was like 'this can't be right' but I was so glad in the end and i'd randomly leak blood without any realisation for the first few weeks and it saved me ruining all my underwear lol!

especially in the hours of birth you can loose a lot of blood!

maybe just ask your midwife they probably have experience of using both

xxx


----------



## rachael872211

They are massive ones. About an inch thick. X


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies just noticed from the thread name that 1 boy has been born....think i missed it hope he and his mummy are doing well :) x


----------



## mummymadness

Ha Ha Ha i like i havent been online since Friday and were talking Leaking Wee and Discharge i love it and the fact were all well and truley in 3rd tri on the last stretch now :).

Hows every one coping with the snow ?, Its driving me nuts nearly fell over twice today but at least the kids are loving it.
Was just sat thinking any where after 7-8 weeks from now bubs could come how quick has time gone ?? lol.

Hope every ones well ?. xxxx


----------



## winegums

snow? as if! i'm so jealous! why is london always the last to get snow.... and when we do get it it's just grey mush!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## evewidow

we had a light dusting of snow but it melted by about 11am , hoping it doesnt get too bad here cus of walking my son to school.

hope everyone has had a nice weekend , im wrapping DS1's birthday presents its a pain lol


----------



## Virginia

I want snow!! (sorta) It snowed for about 30 minutes on Thanksgiving, but the ground is still too warm for it to stick. I want snow, but at the same time I don't because DH has to drive in it to get to work.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness I was thinking the same thing ............ in a few weeks our babies are going to be here. 

Still got the snow here. DD starts her new school tomorrow and as we don't move till Tuesday ive got to drive her there tomorrow morning. I hope it doesnt snow overnight. Im really scared to drive in it. 

My belly feels really tight. :-S


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww GL on her 1st day at her new school tomorrow,I have one of mine off tomorrow she was coughing and spluttering all night last nite and has gone to bed red eyed dosed with medised , Still snowing here i love it just hope i dont slip anymore lol. xxx


----------



## evewidow

the lady on the news said my area gets it from tuesday , ive got so much on this week i could do without it tbh lol ...


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone! How are you all?:)

rachael, was your daughter's new school closed today because of the snow? Ours was open but it keeps snowing here in Ipswich :( might have to leave work a bit early.

Well I decided to go into town on Saturday whilst youngest was at gymnastics, to do a spot of christmas shopping - absolutley mental! it was snowing hard so took ages to get there then it was so crowded people kept hitting my bump and didn't seem to notice it. spent the whiole time with my hand on it as protection! Back to online shopping i think sooooooooo much nicer!!


----------



## sleepen

hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. now it's time to go back to work. happy monday!


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> the lady on the news said my area gets it from tuesday , ive got so much on this week i could do without it tbh lol ...

yeh but they said my area was going to get it on friday, then they changed it to saturday, then they said no actually it'll be in the night between sat and sun then it changed to today and we haven't even got frost today!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## amber20

It hasn't stopped snowing and blowing since after midnight!


----------



## mummymadness

Im stuck in the house all day Snows thick and fast inches on the floor and more coming it was pretty but seen enough now and sick of the stuff lol.

Got all the kids off school arghhhhhhh


----------



## rachael872211

Eve's first day was great! It took us an hour to get there, which is normally a 30 minute journey, but she liked it and couldn't stop talking about it. I'm so relieved. I did have to pick her up at midday though. My phone rang and it was the school, and I was like OMG what has happened to Eve, and it was just them asking me to pick her up because they were closing the school. phew! 

OH is now starting to load up boxes to move tomorrow. I love being pregnant. He won't let me do a thing! We have certainly got the worst weather to be moving house in! I'm getting excited now. We went and brought some paint for the bedrooms for the kids. We also put the pushchair together today. It was a struggle cos we didnt have a clue what we were doing but I really love it! At first when I saw it in the box I wasnt sure about it, but I think I was just moody that day :-S Now its all together its good. 

Does anyone elses baby car seat have a safety label sewn to the inside of the seat, so It would be next to the baby head? I'm wondering if its somethng that shouldnt be there, or should it be there so it can't be ignored? I would quick-un-pick it but I think there might be a mark left. x


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies how are u all doing?! havent been here for a while it was a holiday weekend this past wkend so i was just enjoying my days off with the family!

i see its snowing in UK thats lovely no snow here yet its around 40 to 50 degrees a bit chilly but no snow yet =( im sure there will be lots of snow when my bubs is born lol

i had my 3D scan done yesterday im in lovee i cant wait to hold him ill be 30 weeks tomorrow so 10 more to go YAY! i hope everyone else is feeling good!


----------



## rachael872211

thats a cute pic misznessa. x


----------



## evewidow

still no real effort of snow here , my son is excited as it says its coming tomo but doesnt really look like it tbh.

misznessa your scan pics are great i just had a nosey of them :) 

rach - glad your daughter likes her new school , hope your move goes ok . what car seat do you have to a label there sounds weird !


----------



## juicylove

Oh we have plenty of snow which isn't helping my cold :( kids are lovely it ESP with schools all closed:haha:

Happy Snovember everyone lol


----------



## mummymadness

Lol we have gone from snow to rain allthough aparently back to snow again tomorrow brrrrrrr.
Glad eve had a nice day Rach sounds lovely for her and good luck for move tomorrow :).

Nessa that 4D piccy in ur avatar is soo cute .

Iam shattered spent last 4 hours wrapping xmas prezzies got 200 labels and that still wanst enough, Kids and Spoilt spring to mind lol. xxx


----------



## Marlarky

Its been raining here in Chicago all day today and a few days last week. No snow though, yet. Supposedly tomorrow but as OH and I have new windows to put in the nursery, Im hoping it waits another week!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, all of this talk about snow makes me wish I didn't live in Phoenix, AZ!!! haha It's cold here, but it's extremely dry and cold (granted, our idea of 'cold' is around low 60s). So my skin is all dry and cracking. At night it's hitting in the mid to low 30s, but we have almost no moisture in the air here so no snow (or rain.. or anything for that matter..). 

We always joke around that Arizona is the equivalent of Hell on Earth because normally it's super hot and super dry... Well, my mom and I were watching the weather forecast last night and she started laughing and turns to me to say "watch... the day your baby is born, it'll snow in Arizona... Everyone will say Zealia was born the day hell froze over!"
I was not sure if I should laugh or cry!!! Now I think it's kind of funny, but mainly because I doubt it will snow here any time soon. But eh.. Whatever lol...

Hope everyone is doing well.. I'm SO looking forward to my 3D on Wednesday!! :D


----------



## Ley

Hey everyone, sorry for being awol again. Things have been really hectic. What with trying to get sorted for Christmas and baby and then my father in law was in Hospital last week, came home on Thursday and was then rushed back in on Saturday. I've been taking hubby to the hospital every day to visit him.

everything is fine with my baby she is measuring a week small but that is fine by me lol it will make a change to have a baby that doesn't have a large head lol.


----------



## lucky3

hey ley, good to see you back and things going well with bubba, sorry about your FIL. Are you loving the snow?!! My ears are still frozen from walking the girls to school!!

Rach, hope the move goes well today :) What a day for it?!!

i was supposed to be booking in at the midwife unit today but she has cancelled due to the snow :( now i'm off work I'm going to paint the dining room instead, ha ha!!


----------



## evewidow

well it made more of an effort to snow here last night and has been snowing a bit just but its still a bit of a poor effort lol DS1 was gutted school was still open haha , DS2 wasnt impressed about having to walk there and back in the cold and is now curled up under a blanket watching mickey mouse clubhouse bless him

i washed my newborn and 0-3 stuff yesterday , got to iron it and put it in the drawers today on my - sort out the nursery mission for this week lol


----------



## mummymadness

Were snowed in so been stuck all day kids going hypo ...

Ley glad to see you back hun hope your FIL gets better asap xxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Were snowed in so been stuck all day kids going hypo ...
> 
> Ley glad to see you back hun hope your FIL gets better asap xxxx

We're snowed in too. Though it's a good thing on our side. DH is getting out of work early and I'm snuggled up on the couch. Not sure how I'll feel about these days once my little girl is all grown up like yours hahaha.


----------



## evewidow

well we all survived the school run and now back in the cosy warm , until we have to venture out to karate that is ! hope hubby gets home in time to come with us and hold me down the street lmao


----------



## Virginia

I want snow!!! It's just been cold and rainy here!!! =/


----------



## winegums

so virgin media is down in my area due to 'adverse weather conditions' no internet, no tv, no phone! i'm currently using a mobile broadband dongle as i had some stuff to do online tonight. happened at 2.30am and said it might not be fixed till tomorrow night!

something is going on with the roads as well, cars are getting stuck and people are abandoning them and walking off, and so there's cars everywhere which is making the traffic awful!

people are updating facebook, one of my friends has been 5 hours and counting trying to get home from work (20mins away)

so i'm now dreading what time OH will be in, he works on a main high street and said he saw the same cars sit there for half an hour without moving earlier, and that wasn't even in rush hour :( he usually takes 30mins to get home if the traffic is good!

i had a midwife appointment today which got cancelled as the midwife was snowed in, and my aquanatal is cancelled as the leisure center is closed so i've been stuck indoors slowly going insane today!

local sure start centers are closed so no toddler group for LO tomorrow which means he is going to have too much energy and nowhere to burn it off and i'm going to be driven round the bend, the house has gone to pot today where i've had so little energy to do anything

Sorry for the big rant everyone! hope everyone else had a better day! xxx


----------



## Virginia

winegums said:


> so virgin media is down in my area due to 'adverse weather conditions' no internet, no tv, no phone! i'm currently using a mobile broadband dongle as i had some stuff to do online tonight. happened at 2.30am and said it might not be fixed till tomorrow night!
> 
> something is going on with the roads as well, cars are getting stuck and people are abandoning them and walking off, and so there's cars everywhere which is making the traffic awful!
> 
> people are updating facebook, one of my friends has been 5 hours and counting trying to get home from work (20mins away)
> 
> so i'm now dreading what time OH will be in, he works on a main high street and said he saw the same cars sit there for half an hour without moving earlier, and that wasn't even in rush hour :( he usually takes 30mins to get home if the traffic is good!
> 
> i had a midwife appointment today which got cancelled as the midwife was snowed in, and my aquanatal is cancelled as the leisure center is closed so i've been stuck indoors slowly going insane today!
> 
> local sure start centers are closed so no toddler group for LO tomorrow which means he is going to have too much energy and nowhere to burn it off and i'm going to be driven round the bend, the house has gone to pot today where i've had so little energy to do anything
> 
> Sorry for the big rant everyone! hope everyone else had a better day! xxx

Aww! :hugs: I guess I should be grateful we don't get snow that bad around here (even though I want a beautiful white blanket outside in time for Christmas). I hope your OH gets home in a timely manner, and I hope they get the internet/tv back on soon!


----------



## misznessa

awwww wow most of u ladies are snowed in!!! i wish i was!!! lol its ugly outside here in NYC today its suppose to just rain today and tomorrow...i have my 30 week appt today!! does anyone know what the doctor is gonna do other then giving me the GTT results?


----------



## mummymadness

so glad at least i aint alone stuck in and every one else around here is too, I have done disney dvds with kids playing with toys craft sets out nothing else left to do god knows how were gonna cope tomorrow lol these 4 walls are getting tiresome lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

well OH left work at 6, phoned me at 6.45 to say he was still stuck down the same road where he works, then around 8 i tried to phone him and his phone was off and its now gone 9 and its still off i've been phoning like every 10 minutes because its never off so now im really worried :( i feel really ill and tired as well but cba to make dinner for myself and dont want to sleep incase anything has happened!


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo gosh Wine hun hope everything ended ok ???. xx


----------



## winegums

yep i'm so angry at his work he gets the bus to work and it comes every 20mins but it took 3 hours to turn up last night and when he got in he was so pale and his lips were tinged blue and his work basically said if you have problems with the busses tomorrow walk to work :'( and i'm so worried he's going to get ill. he left really early today to try and miss the traffic so this week it looks like he'll be gone at 5 and back at 10 when his work hours are 8.30-6 and he wont see LO till his day off, other people at his work are taking time off because they have holiday still but as he's taken his for this year he has to go in! sorry for the rant so angry at them they don't care about their staff at all


----------



## evewidow

thats pretty crappy Wine :( is the snow better today ? we have had a little but not much it looked slippy this morning so hubby took ds1 to school for me, however im gonna have to brave it to pick him up hopefully its not too bad to walk by then.

1st December - the kids had trees in their advent calendars today , DS2 doesnt really understand why he cant just eat them all but DS1 was excited and remembered it was december the second he got up lol !


----------



## winegums

aww bless eve that's so cute! the snow is better today thank god, hasn't snowed at all so far so it's just yesterdays snow, traffic is still crazy though if i go upstaires and look out of my window i can see the main road and the cars just sitting there!

decided none of LOs clothes are warm enough for snow so ordered him a snowsuit online and he can wait till that arrives before he goes out to play in it lol

xxx


----------



## lucky3

ah bless them!

Mine were super excited too, they have a choc calendar each then a fabric christmas tree we had when dd1 was a baby, a "boring" calendar that dad bought one year and they even bought one for me so i didn't feel left out!! (another traditioanl one - that's how they should be, none of this chocolate stuff LOL, unless it was thorntons chocs of course!!) Oh and a santa with wooden blocks to count down the days!!

got my Hip grant yesterday...after 4 and a half weeks!! hoorah, so ordered baby's wardrobe yesterday, can't wait:)


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Wine i hope he doesnt get stranded today bless him, Yayyy for calnders mine were very happy to get theres.

Were stuck and stranded in the house with at least 2 foot of snow and more coming , So decided we are going to put the decorations up xxx


----------



## evewidow

wow lots of snow your way then mummymadness !

wish i had my hip grant my midwofe still has no forms its crappy i really want it so i can buy all my nappies they are in the virtual basket ready to check out lmao


----------



## sleepen

wow! some of u ladies must of got a lot of snow. no snow here just a ton of rain. which imo is better that snow right now. don't think i a quite coordinated enough right now to handle walking around in that, and my job won't close unless it is over 2 feet.


----------



## lucky3

Eve - that's crappy about the form - could you ring the helpline and ask them to send you one? I was getting a bit panicy that the form was lost in the post and it would get too late to get the grant!!

Yes sounds like there is loads of snow, my mum in Notts says she's got about a foot and a half!! We only have 3 inches but very icy roads.

Winegums- hope you and your OH are feeling a bit better now? Just think, you're due next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Eve - that's crappy about the form - could you ring the helpline and ask them to send you one? I was getting a bit panicy that the form was lost in the post and it would get too late to get the grant!!
> 
> Yes sounds like there is loads of snow, my mum in Notts says she's got about a foot and a half!! We only have 3 inches but very icy roads.
> 
> Winegums- hope you and your OH are feeling a bit better now? Just think, you're due next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i rang them , they wont send one to me it has to go to my midwife i had to give them gp address and midwife address and all sorts hopefully there is one at the surgery for me but they didnt really say they just said they would contact the midwife and inform her how to get more forms , hoping there is one at my next appointment for me . though i might ring the surgery and see if they know anything about it


----------



## mummymadness

Hows every 1 today ?, Nearly peed myself coughing lol and got one real very poorly boy on my knee chest infection and keeps been sick to top it off still snowed in so not a great day for us lol. x


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone. How are you all? Wow i cant believe that we are almost there! I am 30 weeks now! CRAZY stuff! I just cant believe that in less than 10 weeks we are going to have our little man! Crazy!!! 

My mum came up to visit for 4 days :) she got me back into sewing :) She has bought me a new sewing machine for my birthday next week! Super excited. I have been busy making homemade burp cloths :) They are sooo cute. I will post pics soon for anyone who is interested. I am going to have a go at making a nursing cover as well... fingers crossed it turns out ok :D 

Has everyone got everything ready for bubba's arrival??


----------



## Virginia

I wanna see what you made, mummy to be!


----------



## mummy to be

ok i will take some pics and put them up soon :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

The 3D was absolutely AMAZING!!! My little girl was yawning, she cracked a smile, and sucked on her thumb. Luckily I got her to move around a little so we could really see what her face looks like :) :) Here are a couple of the shots we got. They printed a total of 18 shots for me, but my scanner is out so I took pictures of five of them so I could post them around facebook and here... She looks like she has my little sister's full lips. And chubby little fingers, too!! And she has hair on her head!! She even opened her eyes for part of it, which was very strange to see.. but still amazing.. 

Anyways, here are a few of the shots... :)

Here is her showing the "loser" sign...and her foot up by her face...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1216.snc4/156885_1407126272771_1670877860_779697_1983267_n.jpg

Eyes open...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1171.snc4/154360_1407126392774_1670877860_779698_5386634_n.jpg


a little smile..
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs988.snc4/76108_1407126472776_1670877860_779699_4675914_n.jpg

Chubby fingers and thick, full lips... And I think her dad's nose :/
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs492.ash2/76509_1407126552778_1670877860_779700_3761885_n.jpg

And those thick pouty lips again with a little fist :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1338.snc4/163034_1407126632780_1670877860_779701_4269943_n.jpg

It was absolutely amazing.. My mom and younger sister went with me and loved it, too :D 

She is sitting breach for now, but my doctor is pretty confident that she'll flip. Other than that, all my measurements are on track and look great :) :)


----------



## Marlarky

Wow those pics are amazing!! Do you mind if I ask u how much u paid?? My mom really wants me to get one but I cant find accurate price ranges online.

Her lips are so precious!! And I have never seen open eyes like that. Youre right is is strange but really cool at the same time!! I think it just looks weird because its all black and white you know?? u wont be saying they look weird when she comes out awwww!!!

Shes a cutie- congrats!!


----------



## Jenniflower

Oh wow!! Those are amazing!! I love when they're finally born and you get to compare the two :) You're right though the eyes open one is kind freaky. In a very cute way of course. 

I never thought I'd get a 3d scan. But it looks like I may be getting a 4D one as a present. So I'm assuming I'll get some pictures out of that as well. At least I hope so because those are so cute!


----------



## wiiwidow

winegums said:


> yep i'm so angry at his work he gets the bus to work and it comes every 20mins but it took 3 hours to turn up last night and when he got in he was so pale and his lips were tinged blue and his work basically said if you have problems with the busses tomorrow walk to work :'( and i'm so worried he's going to get ill. he left really early today to try and miss the traffic so this week it looks like he'll be gone at 5 and back at 10 when his work hours are 8.30-6 and he wont see LO till his day off, other people at his work are taking time off because they have holiday still but as he's taken his for this year he has to go in! sorry for the rant so angry at them they don't care about their staff at all

Hi Wine, poor you and poor OH - I read this earlier and thought of you https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11886185

The key bit is this bit:
_"Bear in mind there is a potential health and safety implication. If authorities are telling people to stay at home unless their journey is essential then, potentially, you may not want to put too much pressure on people to return to work.

Employers have a duty of care to their employees and a potential liability may exist if employees were pressurised into travelling by car or foot when conditions were dangerous.

Employers should therefore take a balanced approach between encouraging employees to make all reasonable efforts to get to work and forcing them into a situation where they feel they have no alternative but to travel to work or risk facing possible disciplinary action."_ Hope that helps, but in the meantime hope OH is safe. xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies! I actually had mine for free! My doctor does them free for all of his patients, so I got lucky :) I know that normally they are pretty expensive though :/ 

I am looking forward to holding her so much more now, it's unbelievable. I just loved it.. at one point I pushed on her to get her to move her hand from in front of her face and her facial expression went from a smile to a frown.. it was adorable :D

Now I'm down to the doctor appointments every two weeks instead of every 4 weeks... That just means time is going to fly by even faster now!!! lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

1sttimemom08 said:


> Thank you, ladies! I actually had mine for free! My doctor does them free for all of his patients, so I got lucky :) I know that normally they are pretty expensive though :/
> 
> I am looking forward to holding her so much more now, it's unbelievable. I just loved it.. at one point I pushed on her to get her to move her hand from in front of her face and her facial expression went from a smile to a frown.. it was adorable :D
> 
> Now I'm down to the doctor appointments every two weeks instead of every 4 weeks... That just means time is going to fly by even faster now!!! lol

That's so awesome that you get those for free!:happydance:I wish 3d was free where I am at. Its about 175, so I didnt get one. I figured I can use that money for something else:thumbup:. Ive been going to DR appts every 2 weeks since 26 weeks and yes it does go very fast:hugs:.


----------



## mummymadness

wow times flying by 4D scans and wow Wine u havent long at all until you are classed full term its all gone sooo quick xxxx


----------



## sleepen

nice scan pics. 

next week i start my appointments every two weeks.

today i think i popped my hip out of place at work. all of a sudden it just would not support my weight and was all wobbly. very odd. i managed to stop myself from falling by grabbing onto the desk. then just sat down for a while. it seems to be okay now. let's hope it stays that way.

hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## mummy to be

Virginia said:


> I wanna see what you made, mummy to be!

Here is the pic :) 
Hope you like them :) I am pretty proud :D
 



Attached Files:







Dec 2010 030.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## evewidow

sleepen said:


> nice scan pics.
> 
> next week i start my appointments every two weeks.
> 
> today i think i popped my hip out of place at work. all of a sudden it just would not support my weight and was all wobbly. very odd. i managed to stop myself from falling by grabbing onto the desk. then just sat down for a while. it seems to be okay now. let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day

i did this earlier it kills doesnt it :( hope you feeling better now


----------



## Virginia

mummy to be said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> I wanna see what you made, mummy to be!
> 
> Here is the pic :)
> Hope you like them :) I am pretty proud :DClick to expand...

Wow! Those are awesome!! =D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, those are gorgeous, mummy to be! And sleepen, I hope you are feeling better. That sounds painful! Lately my only issue is when she sits on a nerve, and it hurts to put weight on one of my legs for awhile. Other than that and the usual back pain, I've been pretty lucky.

And thank you, ladies! :D I have been staring at the pictures almost all day, and of course showing them to the ladies at my school :) I am still so amazed at how clear they are. I got lucky that I got a doctor that does the scans for free, not many places do it for free here. I had a friend here who paid nearly $200 for 3D scans.


----------



## Virginia

I wish our doctor was able to do 3D/4D scans...I can't have one because they cost waaaay too much...my mom was going to get us one...but their circumstances have changed. =/


----------



## evewidow

yay i am no longer an eggplant !

am so tired today had the most crap sleep ever i couldnt get comfy with my spd then i became reallllly itchy so much ive scratched my leg so it felt like a carpet burn on my pjs/sheet grrr


----------



## lucky3

congrats on being a squash eve :rofl:!! i have moved up to the penultimate box, OMG!!!!


----------



## evewidow

oooh its getting scary now we are getting to the end of our tickers lol ! 

i think reality is dawning on me as i have started nesting a little bit ... sorted out all the boys clothes that no longer fit them and freecycled , charity shopped etc , started tidying and organising the nursery and got my bag for taking to the hospital out of the loft , still loooooooads left to do but at least i have made an effort . to be honest its prob cus OH has worked from home this week so i cant be seen to be on b&b and facebook all day long lmao .

having my hair cut later , looking forward to that as could do with a bit of a pick me up to not look so drabby haha


----------



## kns

i know what you mean.
our little one isnt due until 27th Feb and im starting to panic , not my partner thats pregnant!
this weekend im determined to sort nursery, we have got everything apart from buggy that we will get in a week, the nappies (reusable) changing mat and some small things.
i want decorate nursery.
we have been given so many clothes,think he has an outfit for every single day up to 6 months and we have got 2 bin bags full coming in january too!!!
i just want to be prepared and relaX.
X


----------



## evewidow

kns said:


> i know what you mean.
> our little one isnt due until 27th Feb and im starting to panic , not my partner thats pregnant!
> this weekend im determined to sort nursery, we have got everything apart from buggy that we will get in a week, the nappies (reusable) changing mat and some small things.
> i want decorate nursery.
> we have been given so many clothes,think he has an outfit for every single day up to 6 months and we have got 2 bin bags full coming in january too!!!
> i just want to be prepared and relaX.
> X


it is stressful i cant wait till its all done and i can think ok if baby comes we are ready ! 
my oh doesnt seem to notice the time ticking by i told him we only have 11 weeks and hes like oh yea , doesnt seem fussed lol :wacko:


----------



## sahrene1978

I am 29 weeks and looking for some advice. Where I live, I do not have and family or close friends. My husband who was forced to be in the operating room while I delivered my twin 11.5 years ago really does not want to be present let alone my go to guide for this labor and delivery. 

Good news is my best friend would love to be my doula. She is in California and is going to buy a ticket to here in Minnesota but we are unsure how or when? With my twins I went full term ( 38 weeks) I have had no preterm labor so far or BH's. She doesn't want to wait to the last minute because ticket will be so much more expensive. Sh also doesn't want to obviously get the ticket and end up coming to early. ARG! I really want her here to help but I don't know what to do??

Anyone have any advice or dealing with the same issue?


----------



## impatient1

evewidow said:


> it is stressful i cant wait till its all done and i can think ok if baby comes we are ready !
> my oh doesnt seem to notice the time ticking by i told him we only have 11 weeks and hes like oh yea , doesnt seem fussed lol :wacko:

I know what you mean, I keep telling OH we only have 11 weeks left and he thinks he has all the time in the world lol.


----------



## Felicityjade

We are decorating the nursery this weekend, yay! Well, when I say we, I mean my partner is, I will be his assistant! Can't wait then we can finally put the cot together and set everything up  8 and a half weeks left!!!! 
How is everyone feeling now? I ache all over and baby seems to come alive in the middle of the night so not sleeping all that well!
Also, can anyone give me any info as to why people say not to lie on your back, and not to have your arms above your head? I'm asking because I keep waking up on my back with my arms above my head on my hands, iv never slept on my back and certainly never slept with my head on my hands like that! It scares me as iv heard somewhere that both things you shouldn't do when your pregnant? Any advice would be great! Xxxx


----------



## Virginia

Felicityjade said:


> We are decorating the nursery this weekend, yay! Well, when I say we, I mean my partner is, I will be his assistant! Can't wait then we can finally put the cot together and set everything up  8 and a half weeks left!!!!
> How is everyone feeling now? I ache all over and baby seems to come alive in the middle of the night so not sleeping all that well!
> Also, can anyone give me any info as to why people say not to lie on your back, and not to have your arms above your head? I'm asking because I keep waking up on my back with my arms above my head on my hands, iv never slept on my back and certainly never slept with my head on my hands like that! It scares me as iv heard somewhere that both things you shouldn't do when your pregnant? Any advice would be great! Xxxx

They say not to sleep on your back because your uterus compresses a major vein and can restrict bloodflow. I wake up on my back all the time too though. :dohh: I'm not sure about the hands above the head thing....never heard of it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> I am 29 weeks and looking for some advice. Where I live, I do not have and family or close friends. My husband who was forced to be in the operating room while I delivered my twin 11.5 years ago really does not want to be present let alone my go to guide for this labor and delivery.
> 
> Good news is my best friend would love to be my doula. She is in California and is going to buy a ticket to here in Minnesota but we are unsure how or when? With my twins I went full term ( 38 weeks) I have had no preterm labor so far or BH's. She doesn't want to wait to the last minute because ticket will be so much more expensive. Sh also doesn't want to obviously get the ticket and end up coming to early. ARG! I really want her here to help but I don't know what to do??
> 
> Anyone have any advice or dealing with the same issue?

I posted my answer to your question in my journal.:thumbup:


----------



## evewidow

ignore ..wrong thread/tab


----------



## carmyz

they say not to reach up high like stretch with ur arms up..its cause its supposingly makes the cord wrap around the babies neck i dont think that it will do that if ur in bed so i wouldnt worry.

thats wat iv heard anyway..


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> oooh its getting scary now we are getting to the end of our tickers lol !
> 
> i think reality is dawning on me as i have started nesting a little bit ... sorted out all the boys clothes that no longer fit them and freecycled , charity shopped etc , started tidying and organising the nursery and got my bag for taking to the hospital out of the loft , still loooooooads left to do but at least i have made an effort . to be honest its prob cus OH has worked from home this week so i cant be seen to be on b&b and facebook all day long lmao .
> 
> having my hair cut later , looking forward to that as could do with a bit of a pick me up to not look so drabby haha

I've been doing this too! sorted new baby clothes into draws - newborn, 0-3, 3-6 plus blankets, baby towels, bibs, socks, snowsuits etc

most of it is my sons stuff, i've kept the best stuff and put all the rest into bundles by age to put on ebay - cannot believe how many clothes he had! I've also sorted bags for hospital one for me and one for baby and am slowly filling them up lol


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i love sorting through his baby clothes, i just keep taking them out and looking at them lol :)
anyone else waiting for 4d scans? i really want another one, but can't afford it :(
hows everyone doing with their xmas shopping? x


----------



## carmyz

i have also sorted out my lil girls clothes into sizes lol i keep goin in her room and lookin at everything ..its just so unreal to me still that im having a girl lol.. when we get good weather here im goin to start washin clothes and everything that i ll be using straight away. labour bag is slowly gettin there still need to buy some pjs and sort out wat clothes wear there .. im strugglin to pick a outfit for emmalee to come home in lol i think i might have to go to pumpkin patch and see if i can find something there lol.. i have everything i need now but theres nothin i really like and also thats small enough.

heartburn is killin me theres been a couple of times were iv felt like i was goin to throw up cause of it ..still got another 10wks or so left of it aahhh..thank god for rennie and quickeze ..

hope everyone is well and bumps are growin nicely talk to u soon


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

30 weeks today my it's getting so close can't wait to meet our baby girl :dance:

Snow seems to have calmed down, it was scary walking to my doc app yesterday :( I have cabin fever at this stage miss my car, kiddies are even missing school :haha:

Hope all is well have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> i have also sorted out my lil girls clothes into sizes lol i keep goin in her room and lookin at everything ..its just so unreal to me still that im having a girl lol.. when we get good weather here im goin to start washin clothes and everything that i ll be using straight away. labour bag is slowly gettin there still need to buy some pjs and sort out wat clothes wear there .. im strugglin to pick a outfit for emmalee to come home in lol i think i might have to go to pumpkin patch and see if i can find something there lol.. i have everything i need now but theres nothin i really like and also thats small enough.
> 
> heartburn is killin me theres been a couple of times were iv felt like i was goin to throw up cause of it ..still got another 10wks or so left of it aahhh..thank god for rennie and quickeze ..
> 
> hope everyone is well and bumps are growin nicely talk to u soon

its very weird after 2 boys isnt it!!!

my heartburn makes me wanna throw up some nights too it sucks 

well ds1 has a birthday party in an hour and ds1 and 2 have a party in the morning so no peace here this weekend


----------



## mummy to be

I have been getting heartburn as well again! I had it with my daughter and she was born with a 1 1/2 inches of thick black hair that she never lost!!! Getting it again makes me wonder if Dustin is going to have a head full of hair as well.... 

Everything for Dustins is now done and ready to go. Just need to get my hospital bag sorted out. Might start doing that slowly this week sometime i think. Might be a good idea me thinks :) 

Layla didnt like it when we put up the bassinet into our bedroom yesterday. I tried to sit her down and tell her that it was Dustins bed. It is for Baby Dustin and that Layla doesnt need the baby bed cause she is a big girl (blah blah blah) she was upset but after trying to explain (the best you can to a 19 month old) that it was for her baby brother she seemed to be ok. 
Gosh i hope she is going to be ok when he does arive! 

How is everyone sleeping? 

I finished sewing my breast feeding cover this morning :) i am super proud! When Allan (OH) wakes up i will go and take some pics and post them :) I think instead of nesting i am getting creative :D hehehehe i kinda like it :D 

Hope your all well... 
xoxox


----------



## evewidow

i wish i could make stuff :(

looks like there is a few of us starting to nest now lol 

im sure she will understand mummytobe in the end , its a difficult concept to expalian to a toddler but when the baby comes along she will want to be the big girl im sure :)


----------



## Marlarky

I nested early and now got lazy =\
but we are remodeling, so we are really getting our butts into gear now with that and im really just cleaning up the aftermath, plus the usuals (sweeping mopping laundry dishes cooking) you know. I need to get cracking on my hospital bags I have no idea what to pack. Babys nursery is still a storage room and I have sooo many clothes for him, I just have no where to put them right now. No diapers as of yet, but that will be coming soon. At least we have bought a bassinet and have a couple of sheets for it so that in case he comes before his room is done, he will still be able to sleep next to hubby and me :cloud9:

I am so unprepared physically, but so prepared mentally. Except that Im scared he is going to grow out of his newborn and 0-3s too fast and I wont be prepared with bigger clothes yet!!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

My brother called me today to say that he got a bunch of stuff for me, like clothes, a boppy, a bjorn carrier, a $300 breast pump, a diaper genie, and possibly a baby monitor :) I feel SO relieved knowing how much he's getting for me!! :D He's gathering it all from friends with kids and yard sales and such. I'm so relieved!!


----------



## evewidow

aww nice brother :D


----------



## Jenniflower

1sttimemom08 said:


> My brother called me today to say that he got a bunch of stuff for me, like clothes, a boppy, a bjorn carrier, a $300 breast pump, a diaper genie, and possibly a baby monitor :) I feel SO relieved knowing how much he's getting for me!! :D He's gathering it all from friends with kids and yard sales and such. I'm so relieved!!

That is so sweet of him! Even more so because he had to go around and collect it all. Sometimes it's just easier to buy it than do the work to find it. Trust me I know hahaha.

I think my nesting is manifesting itself into christmas decorating for some reason. It's all I want to do and it's never right. I have moved the ornaments on the tree around at least three times since putting them up and the little trinkets for around the house get moved from one shelf to the other. Only cause to me they're just not right yet. :dohh:


----------



## evewidow

hi , how is everyone this weekend ?

my SPD is particularly lousy today i been in agony , had ds1's best friends birthday party this morning , ds2 is ill his eyes are running , his nose is running he has been sick poor little soul , so we are all cuddling up watching dvds ...i need no excuse not to do my house work tbh haha 

we just watched percy jackson lightning theif and are now watchng wallace and grommit while we wait for santa buddies to come on sky - just thought id fill you all in :thumbup:

oh and today my mothercare order came - on a sunday ..how odd ! so now i have my perineum massage oil (lmao) my bed mats for when i leak and some nice new fluffy towels - easily pleased me lol ! :haha:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I know, it is amazing of him :) I don't see him often (maybe once every year or two?) because we live across the country from each other, but he really surprised me and stepped it up. I can't believe it, but his ex wife even gathered things for me, and his neighbor that doesn't even know me wants to buy me a bunch of stuff... hahaha


----------



## Felicityjade

evewidow said:


> hi , how is everyone this weekend ?
> 
> my SPD is particularly lousy today i been in agony , had ds1's best friends birthday party this morning , ds2 is ill his eyes are running , his nose is running he has been sick poor little soul , so we are all cuddling up watching dvds ...i need no excuse not to do my house work tbh haha
> 
> we just watched percy jackson lightning theif and are now watchng wallace and grommit while we wait for santa buddies to come on sky - just thought id fill you all in :thumbup:
> 
> oh and today my mothercare order came - on a sunday ..how odd ! so now i have my perineum massage oil (lmao) my bed mats for when i leak and some nice new fluffy towels - easily pleased me lol ! :haha:

This may sound silly, but what is perineum oil? I'm so confused! Xx


----------



## evewidow

for massaging your perineum to improve its elasticity and help prevent tears when giving birth ;)


----------



## winegums

I can't do that eve you're a brave woman!!! lol


----------



## dd29

Hello girls haven't been on here for a wk or 2 been really bad wit my pelvis (spd) its now got so bad I've been crying because it hurts so much and i just feel usless because i cant do a lot and my OH is doin nearly everything i just feel so guilt ridden.

On a brighter note we put the cot up last wk end and braught a pram as it was half price in toys r us its a silver cross one and im dead chuffed with it. Washed all babys clothes and ironed them and packed his bag ready for hospital still got my bag to do but want to treat myself to a new nightie dressing gown and slippers so gonna get that this wk also gonna do my birth plan. Don't know why just got this erge to b comp ready for labour. Starting to get narky now so really hope he shows a few wks early and I dont go over. Got a growth scan 2 wks on wed then c a consultant think im gonna have to tell them I'm really suffering snd i really hope they consider bringing me in at 38 wks or even 39 just cant bare this pain for much longer im on crutches but there not helping much. Sorry to go on just feel v low and want it all over and done wit the thought of goin over terrifies me because the pain im in now. Hope ur all well. Soz about the essay lol:wacko:


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> I can't do that eve you're a brave woman!!! lol

if you had had as many stitches down below as i did with ds1 you would be willing to give anything a go ill tell you !


----------



## Felicityjade

evewidow said:


> for massaging your perineum to improve its elasticity and help prevent tears when giving birth ;)

 hmmm so tell me, where might I be able to purchase this item? Just out of interest ;) hehe x


----------



## dd29

I saw that stuff in mother care he he it made me laugh app baby oil has the same efect. I used baby oil wit my last baby and he was 9 pound I never used it first time round i had a 7 pounder and tore bad so it must work lol. I haven't done it this time but I mite start cuz stitches are not nice x


----------



## Felicityjade

dd29 said:


> Hello girls haven't been on here for a wk or 2 been really bad wit my pelvis (spd) its now got so bad I've been crying because it hurts so much and i just feel usless because i cant do a lot and my OH is doin nearly everything i just feel so guilt ridden.
> 
> On a brighter note we put the cot up last wk end and braught a pram as it was half price in toys r us its a silver cross one and im dead chuffed with it. Washed all babys clothes and ironed them and packed his bag ready for hospital still got my bag to do but want to treat myself to a new nightie dressing gown and slippers so gonna get that this wk also gonna do my birth plan. Don't know why just got this erge to b comp ready for labour. Starting to get narky now so really hope he shows a few wks early and I dont go over. Got a growth scan 2 wks on wed then c a consultant think im gonna have to tell them I'm really suffering snd i really hope they consider bringing me in at 38 wks or even 39 just cant bare this pain for much longer im on crutches but there not helping much. Sorry to go on just feel v low and want it all over and done wit the thought of goin over terrifies me because the pain im in now. Hope ur all well. Soz about the essay lol:wacko:

I feel for you! I have it quite bad but not quite as bad as you seem to have it. It hurts alot and is impossible to be on my feet after a short time but feel very lazy just sitting around. I have to have a soak in the bath every morning to get a little bit of comfort for the day otherwise I'm just stiff all over as well as SPD, I look like the hunch back of natre dame ( if that's how it's spelt :-s) 
Not long to go now just think of the end result :) and hopefully that will be the end of spd and you can enjoy your bundle of joy xx


----------



## dd29

Awwww thanks hun its really not nice is it. Ur rite tho the end is in sight just how its sooner rather than later my last baby was 15 days over due so thats why I'm convinced ill go over this time to. I really hope not x


----------



## evewidow

dd29 said:


> I saw that stuff in mother care he he it made me laugh app baby oil has the same efect. I used baby oil wit my last baby and he was 9 pound I never used it first time round i had a 7 pounder and tore bad so it must work lol. I haven't done it this time but I mite start cuz stitches are not nice x

yea ive heard almond oil as well , there seems to be many things that do the same job i just happened to be already ordering from mothercare so bought that one :)



Felicityjade said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> for massaging your perineum to improve its elasticity and help prevent tears when giving birth ;)
> 
> hmmm so tell me, where might I be able to purchase this item? Just out of interest ;) hehe xClick to expand...

the mothercare one is : 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42800041&mcb=core

my friend used this one : https://www.amazon.co.uk/NATALIA-PE...1_3?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1291632167&sr=8-3 

she had no stitches for any of her babies - she just had 3rd 


well i feel like crap i ache and i have the kids flu , my SPD has been chronic in the night and ive had no sleep so much so that when the alarm went off at 7:30 i just cried and cried as i couldnt believe i had to get up , hubby phoned in work so he could take DS1 to school for me as i can barely walk , i kept on crying till about 9am , why is it when preganat as soon as you start crying you cant stop ! it seems to be easing a little atm . I have a nice bubble bath running atm hoping that helps a little and i have a physio appointment for next tuesday . the thought of suffering like this for the next 10 or so weeks is really getting me down , i have so much to do this week too as its my sons birthday on Friday and i have party bags to do , cakes to sort and all sorts arghhh.

sorry for the big moan haha


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I can't do that eve you're a brave woman!!! lol
> 
> if you had had as many stitches down below as i did with ds1 you would be willing to give anything a go ill tell you !Click to expand...

aww bless you eve, have you heard of the epi-no ? meant to be less painful that PM xx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I can't do that eve you're a brave woman!!! lol
> 
> if you had had as many stitches down below as i did with ds1 you would be willing to give anything a go ill tell you !Click to expand...
> 
> aww bless you eve, have you heard of the epi-no ? meant to be less painful that PM xxClick to expand...

i hadn but i just googled looks quite good , havent really got that sort of money atm though sadly . the massage worked ok for ds2 at least its not too bad imo.


----------



## Jenniflower

Felicityjade said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> for massaging your perineum to improve its elasticity and help prevent tears when giving birth ;)
> 
> hmmm so tell me, where might I be able to purchase this item? Just out of interest ;) hehe xClick to expand...

Just buy almond oil out of your local food shop. Same stuff and works wonders. And must, must, must! massage your perineum!!!


----------



## MommaCC

When do you start doing the massaging ladies?? silly thing but im allergic to nuts so i cant use almond oil what else should i use??

My SPD has been really bad recently and since i was last on ive been in hospital twice. everything is ok tho me and LO are ok.

Been deemed unfit to work by the doctor so im on leave now till my mat leave begins on new years eve. 

so theres my update hope everyone is ok love and :hug:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i had a 3rd degree perineum tear (3A) and a 2nd degree tear to some muscles inside somewhere, my pelvic floor is stuffed :( im not too worried about tearing again as midwife has been quite reassuring that its uncommon to tear soo badly twice....but i mite give this a try just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Well, I just got GREAT news!!

My little sister just found out that her fiance's father will let them move into one of the houses that he owns and live there rent free, only having to pay utilities each month (which is less than $300 a month in the highest average!) as long as he is in school.. which will be for at least 2 more years!!! :) That means that she is going to move out by the time my baby is born (or at least near the time) so my baby will have her own room after all!! I'm so excited, since it also means I'll have my super comfy queen sized bed back instead of the twin bed I'm in right now (which is VERY uncomfortable!)... I'm so relieved!!!!! :D :D


----------



## carmyz

maybe i should give it a go lol ds1 i got a epis with 2nd degree tearing and ds2 i got 2nd degree tearing again..so looks like im just one of them ppl that always tear its not fun at all. Idk why we dont get something stronger when were gettin stitched up its not them stitchin that hurts but when they touch my bits OMG its like there wearing needle gloves.

sooo not lookin forward to it again my boys were small ..6lb.11 and 7lb.4 so its not to do with them aahhh!! im not afraid of the labour just the stitches lol thats why i want to have a water birth to cause it softens ur perinium.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girls just quicky , Sorry aint been around Oscars (My youngest only 20 months old) in hospital real poorly .. Been in 5 days this is my 1st day away to get an hours kip at my mums.
I havent even seen my house, He is on breathing machines been diagnosed with Asthma has a lung infection and ear infection has steriods every 2 hours inhaler every 4 antibiotics every 4 hours and ibuperfen every 2 poor mite is battling through with a smile tough bless him.
Just wanted every to know so no one thought i had just disapeared lol. xxxx


----------



## wiiwidow

mummymadness said:


> Hi girls just quicky , Sorry aint been around Oscars (My youngest only 20 months old) in hospital real poorly .. Been in 5 days this is my 1st day away to get an hours kip at my mums.
> I havent even seen my house, He is on breathing machines been diagnosed with Asthma has a lung infection and ear infection has steriods every 2 hours inhaler every 4 antibiotics every 4 hours and ibuperfen every 2 poor mite is battling through with a smile tough bless him.
> Just wanted every to know so no one thought i had just disapeared lol. xxxx

Aw Mummymadness, so sorry to hear about your poor little boy! Hope that he gets well very soon and is back home with you. Hugs xxxx


----------



## wiiwidow

As for the perineal massage, I've had the best recommendation for me - my friend had a 10lb-er and 11lb baby and tore with neither of them - she swears it's down to the massage.

I've heard that olive oil is just as good, but I've bought the stuff from Mothercare too. I think you need to start doing it about 32-34 weeks and gradually increase the intensity. OH is super excited about it - he thinks it's going to be hilarious, me-not so sure, but if he wants to help rather than me contorting myself, then fine! There are some good links out there, but they are on my other computer so I can't post them yet. I think if you search on here, there were some recent threads too. x


----------



## evewidow

oh no mummymadness hope he gets well soon poor little man.


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

really sorry to hear about your little boy mummymadness, hope he gets better soon.

All this massage sounds intriguing but not sure i ought to google it at work :haha:!! will look when I get home!

Well yesterday we had the new carpets in DD2's room and baby's room so we can finally put a few bits in there. Furniture is coming in a fortnight, woo hoo! And whilst we were waiting for the carpet man to finish we wrapped all the girls christmas presents, I have NEVER been that organised before, feels a bit weird :lol:!!


----------



## evewidow

yep you have to be organised when preggers at xmas time ! 

most of my prezzies are wrapped , i had 2 boxes of stuff delivered yesterday still got that t do but havent got the strength or energy till i get rid of this bug. DS1's birthday on Friday so hoping to have it all ready eek !


----------



## amber20

Mummymadness I hope he gets to feeling better! He is in my thoughts!


----------



## impatient1

Mummymadness, hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## mummy to be

Mummymadness - hope your little man feels better soon and can come home with you!!!! 

I still have to put up my xmas tree and decorations. I think we are going to do it today... My SIL is here and she wanted to help put everything up so we have waited for her. Normally everything is done by now.. I still have to wrap all the pressies.. might do that today while Layla is sleeping..... Fingers crossed... 

It is my birthday tomorrow... scary! i cant believe i am going to be 26!!!!! AWWWWWW feels odd!!!


----------



## carmyz

thinking of ur lil boy mummymadness xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww thanks girls means alot for you all to say, he has turned a corner today and looking much better bless him he is petrefied of Nurses full stop lol.

Hope every one is well . xx


----------



## sleepen

mummymadness hope ur little guy is better soon


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

mummymadness hope your little boy gets better soon, its horrible to see them unwell :( x


----------



## Virginia

I'm glad he's starting to get better, mummymadness.


Is anyone else's pelvis area really sore - especially when your bladder is full or you've been laying/sitting down for a while? It feels like someone kicked me in the crotch!! And every time I have to get outta bed in the night to run to the bathroom, my pelvic bones pop and such. OUCH.


----------



## Foxy89

Hey I am Newbie- Due Feb 6th :D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Welcome, Foxy89! :) You have the same due date as me :D


----------



## Ley

sending positive thoughts to your little boy mummymadness xx


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> It is my birthday tomorrow... scary! i cant believe i am going to be 26!!!!! AWWWWWW feels odd!!!

meh , wait till you turn 30 !



Virginia said:


> I'm glad he's starting to get better, mummymadness.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's pelvis area really sore - especially when your bladder is full or you've been laying/sitting down for a while? It feels like someone kicked me in the crotch!! And every time I have to get outta bed in the night to run to the bathroom, my pelvic bones pop and such. OUCH.

yes this happens all the time , do you think you have spd ? make sure you sit up and swing both legs out of bed at the same time and not one before the other


----------



## sleepen

good morning all. i had a doctors appointment last night and for the first time since i got pregnant my blood presure was completly normal yay!!! however the doctor kind of blew off the pain i am having in my pelvis as just stretching pain and baby.


----------



## amber20

Glad he is starting to get better mummymadness.

I have been getting sharp shooting pains done in the crotch area as well.


----------



## Virginia

evewidow said:


> yes this happens all the time , do you think you have spd ? make sure you sit up and swing both legs out of bed at the same time and not one before the other

I'm not sure - I've never considered the possibility of having SPD. The bed thing is complicated - it's against the wall because out bedroom is TINY, and I have to climb down the bed to get outta it...I tried switching DH sides, and I couldn't for the life of me fall asleep on that side. :wacko:


----------



## evewidow

Virginia said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yes this happens all the time , do you think you have spd ? make sure you sit up and swing both legs out of bed at the same time and not one before the other
> 
> I'm not sure - I've never considered the possibility of having SPD. The bed thing is complicated - it's against the wall because out bedroom is TINY, and I have to climb down the bed to get outta it...I tried switching DH sides, and I couldn't for the life of me fall asleep on that side. :wacko:Click to expand...

if there is anyway you can move your bed so you can get out the way i suggested i would recommend it , hopefully its just a pregnancy niggle rather than spd , i had a bit of clicking and popping with ds2 but climbing down the bed will become more difficult as you get even bigger !


----------



## dd29

mummymadness said:


> Hi girls just quicky , Sorry aint been around Oscars (My youngest only 20 months old) in hospital real poorly .. Been in 5 days this is my 1st day away to get an hours kip at my mums.
> I havent even seen my house, He is on breathing machines been diagnosed with Asthma has a lung infection and ear infection has steriods every 2 hours inhaler every 4 antibiotics every 4 hours and ibuperfen every 2 poor mite is battling through with a smile tough bless him.
> Just wanted every to know so no one thought i had just disapeared lol. xxxx

awwwww sorry to hear ur little boy isnt well hun really hope he gets better soon xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dd29

evewidow said:


> dd29 said:
> 
> 
> I saw that stuff in mother care he he it made me laugh app baby oil has the same efect. I used baby oil wit my last baby and he was 9 pound I never used it first time round i had a 7 pounder and tore bad so it must work lol. I haven't done it this time but I mite start cuz stitches are not nice x
> 
> yea ive heard almond oil as well , there seems to be many things that do the same job i just happened to be already ordering from mothercare so bought that one :)
> 
> 
> 
> Felicityjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> for massaging your perineum to improve its elasticity and help prevent tears when giving birth ;)Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm so tell me, where might I be able to purchase this item? Just out of interest ;) hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> the mothercare one is :
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42800041&mcb=core
> 
> my friend used this one : https://www.amazon.co.uk/NATALIA-PE...1_3?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1291632167&sr=8-3
> 
> she had no stitches for any of her babies - she just had 3rd
> 
> 
> well i feel like crap i ache and i have the kids flu , my SPD has been chronic in the night and ive had no sleep so much so that when the alarm went off at 7:30 i just cried and cried as i couldnt believe i had to get up , hubby phoned in work so he could take DS1 to school for me as i can barely walk , i kept on crying till about 9am , why is it when preganat as soon as you start crying you cant stop ! it seems to be easing a little atm . I have a nice bubble bath running atm hoping that helps a little and i have a physio appointment for next tuesday . the thought of suffering like this for the next 10 or so weeks is really getting me down , i have so much to do this week too as its my sons birthday on Friday and i have party bags to do , cakes to sort and all sorts arghhh.
> 
> sorry for the big moan hahaClick to expand...

babe i feel 4 u i know wat ur goin throuh im the same spd is horrible and i keep crying to i think it afects u emotionly physicley and mentaly. sorry about the spelling xxxx


----------



## dd29

Foxy89 said:


> Hey I am Newbie- Due Feb 6th :D

hello hun and welcome im due on the 3rd so just 2 days b4 u wow xxx:hugs:


----------



## winegums

sorry i'm a bit quiet at the mo got lots going on :)

33 weeks tomorrow bloomin hell where has the time gone!!!!

mummymadness i hope your lil boy is better soon! xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I haven't been on much these last couple of days. I've been scrambling to get a paper done for school, and been exhausted from work and cooking for the family. 
I seem to have dropped suddenly, though. She feels like she is no longer breach, and my mom noticed the sudden drop (I thought I just looked smaller!). Now all the teachers and office staff at my work are betting whether she'll be here soon and if so how soon. I have a feeling she'll come early. But we'll see. My mom made note though that when she was pregnant with me, she/ i dropped in early December and was born Jan. 18th... Being that I just dropped, she thinks she'll be here mid January or so... Only time will tell, though... :shrug:




amber20 said:


> I have been getting sharp shooting pains done in the crotch area as well.

I've also been getting pains down there. Usually they don't last long, but I have noticed them lately...


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone , i fnally feel better thank god ! well still breathless and no energy but thats prob the pregnancy not the flu !

im a bit pissed off today though , oh announced last night that he has some big work presentation today which involves a team meal tonight , thats fine i have no issues he has these every month or so however he is stopping over night and claims he already told me ages ago ( he maybe did to be fair but i cant recall ) anyway that means he wont see Jake (ds1) in the morning - his birthday . So im a bit peed off about that and i told him he should have the meal and not drink and come home but he said i will see:( . i know you have to make an effort and a good impression at these things but i think being here when your son wakes up on his birthday is more important ...anyway sorry for the rant . 
luckily my dad is coming round later so i can get him to blow up all the balloons for me as i have no puff hahahahah


----------



## winegums

awww eve i would be really upset if my OH wasn't here for either mine or our childrens birthdays! i can so see it happening one day though, my oh is a workaholic... when he had paternity leave with our son he kept phoning and asking if they were ok without him and offering to go in and help out!!!!!!!!! i was really upset lol

i thought i had spd but now im not so sure

yesterday i was in london and was walking around all day going up and down stairs etc standing being pushed around on the tube

anyway by the evening the top of the inside of my thighs, like where the bones join your legs to your body if you get me? and all round my hips absolutely killled more than ever before. I had to keep hoisting myself around gripping things an pulling my body as it was too painful to move my legs apart :S then i was up a lot in the night last night in pain and today its a TINY bit better but not really

but i dont know what it is, if its not spd?

xxx


----------



## evewidow

aww wine , could be spd but also could be a case of just over doing it ! at 33 weeks you shouldnt be on your feet all day long woman !


----------



## mummymadness

awww wine 33 weeks already wow so quick ...
Hope every ones well and coping with the SPD and all other late stage ailments , Thank you for all your kind words we have now got oscar out of hospital massive drug cabinate of medication but doin better :) xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> i thought i had spd but now im not so sure
> 
> yesterday i was in london and was walking around all day going up and down stairs etc standing being pushed around on the tube
> 
> anyway by the evening the top of the inside of my thighs, like where the bones join your legs to your body if you get me? and all round my hips absolutely killled more than ever before. I had to keep hoisting myself around gripping things an pulling my body as it was too painful to move my legs apart :S then i was up a lot in the night last night in pain and today its a TINY bit better but not really
> 
> but i dont know what it is, if its not spd?
> 
> xxx

Personally sounds like SPD to me. SPD comes and goes most often and can be set off by the slightest thing or by completely over doing it. All it is, is your pelvis expanding and pulling a bit. I know this because I just saw my Physio today! hahaha.

Sadly she gave me crutches :( Well I suppose I could be grateful that I have something now. But I'm going to London this weekend and am really sad that I'll have to use crutches everywhere I go just to get around. I don't have it that bad, but that's only if I sit on the couch or glider all day. If I'm out and about for more than an hour it starts to kick in big time. She told me to rest for 10 min every 15-30 min. I told DH be prepared to stop for lots of tea breaks while walking around London!


----------



## evewidow

glad oscar is home mummymadness :D

jenniflower - thats a lot of tea and cake lol ! i have physio on Tuesday my 1st one , would you say it was worth going to , did you learn something new ?


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> glad oscar is home mummymadness :D
> 
> jenniflower - thats a lot of tea and cake lol ! i have physio on Tuesday my 1st one , would you say it was worth going to , did you learn something new ?

He may not be able to manage a cake each time, but I'm pretty sure I could! hahaha. Most of it was useless but she did show me what exactly my pelvis was doing with one of those bone model thingys. She also showed me a few exercises that I had read about but it was good to have her show me personally. Plus I did get the Crutches and now it's in my file that I have SPD. She said I only needed the one appt and only if it gets worse to come back.


----------



## evewidow

yea tbh my main reason to go is that it is properly noted in my file , i already told hubby the dangers of me opening my legs in labour so he knows to say something if im for some reasn out of it but would like it there in writing. 

also crutches or a belt would be a nice ! i guess for the sake of an hour out of my life i mayas well go but i have to say im not expecting much


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. How are you all??? 

How is the weather where everyone is??? It is soo freaken hot already here!!! It is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!! last week it was raining and flooding now it is hot as hell again and i am living in air con from 7am in the morning till 8pm at night!!!! GRRRR why did we fall pregnant so i was heavily preggers through summer AGAIN!!!!! 
Ohhhhh the things we do to ourselves right lol 

Has everyone got everything ready???


----------



## lucky3

EVERYTHING ready, do you mean ANYTHING ready. :haha:

it is so funny to hear you moaning about the heat, we in the UK are all moaning about the temperatures being below freezing all day at the mo!! Neither is great.

I had my xmas lunch at work today, yum yum, and had a glass of white wine...and felt really guilty, do you think it affected baby at all??:(

Well I only have one week left before maternity leave now, was really looking forward to it now I'm thinking OMG, i'm going to miss it :dohh:!!

eve - i'm right with you on being pissed off with hubby, that's the sort of thing i think is really important too but he'd be like :shrug: why? men!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies. How are you all???
> 
> How is the weather where everyone is??? It is soo freaken hot already here!!! It is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!! last week it was raining and flooding now it is hot as hell again and i am living in air con from 7am in the morning till 8pm at night!!!! GRRRR why did we fall pregnant so i was heavily preggers through summer AGAIN!!!!!
> Ohhhhh the things we do to ourselves right lol
> 
> Has everyone got everything ready???

Funny how its warm in Austraila and cold here in the states! Its about 25 farenheit here in the mornings. Id die to be pregnant in the summer:winkwink:. Make sure you rest and drink plenty of water in that warm weather:winkwink:


----------



## juicylove

Mummymaddness hope your little boy is better soon :hugs:

I'm thinking I have Spd too, I'm very uncomfortable lately and esp wen I get up during the night I feel as if my legs are gone stiff and my hips are going to break :(

Had a midwive app and got a bit of a scare baby heart Beat was going very fast but she made me lie there for a bit then do another check and baby had calmed down. I'm feeling a bit worried now :(


----------



## kns

hi everyone
i have just come back from hospital as kim my partner has been having having contractions and hoping she isnt going into pre-term labour :(
cervix is closed and tests all come back negative so thats a good sign?????
wont know anymore until tomorrow.
x


----------



## Jenniflower

Wow, so much to reply to! 

*RE eve:* My physio said due to cut back they couldn't give out belts anymore which I was really sad about because I really wanted one for going to London. NOT crutches. Hopefully you have better luck with that.

*RE Mummy to be:* It's so COLD here! With loads of snow, snow and more snow!

*RE Lucky3:* One glass of wine? Nah that won't do a thing. Even my midwife said if I had a glass during the holidays it won't hurt anything. I didn't mention I may have had a glass before! hahaha

*RE mrskcbrown:* Have you ever been pregnant in the summer? According to my sister she practically died then! hahaha. Must be because we're so much hotter the more pregnant we get but she could never get cool no matter how much Air-Con they had on. I thought about that today while being able to walk out in the cold with just a sweater on and no jacket. I thought.. oh this is awesome! hahaha

*RE juicylove:* I'm sure the baby was just being a bit more active than normal. And like you said it calmed back down so everything is fine. :hugs:

*RE kns:* Closed cervix is a very good sign! Maybe she was just having some really intense BH. Keep us updated.


----------



## kns

yeah they dont think they are braxton hicks as they have been going since 16:30 approx with about 20 mins in between to 5 mins in between and pain is worse, waiting for bloods to come back. i dont know what time i can go in or what, so worried.
x


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> EVERYTHING ready, do you mean ANYTHING ready. :haha:
> 
> it is so funny to hear you moaning about the heat, we in the UK are all moaning about the temperatures being below freezing all day at the mo!! Neither is great.
> 
> I had my xmas lunch at work today, yum yum, and had a glass of white wine...and felt really guilty, do you think it affected baby at all??:(
> 
> Well I only have one week left before maternity leave now, was really looking forward to it now I'm thinking OMG, i'm going to miss it :dohh:!!
> 
> eve - i'm right with you on being pissed off with hubby, that's the sort of thing i think is really important too but he'd be like :shrug: why? men!!

1 glass wont hurt imo , i know everyone has their own views but i know ill have a small glass with my xmas dinner.

yea i was sulky with hubby on the phone telling him to drive home but he wouldnt he said they had already put up the hotel etc , however he said he would be back 1st thing in the morning ...well its now 10 o clock and no sign of him , cant say im suprised , luckily ds1 didnt seem to notice this morning he was too excited about wearing a badge for school and the balloons i had got him , he hasnt even realised he has got presents yet lol!!!




juicylove said:


> Mummymaddness hope your little boy is better soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking I have Spd too, I'm very uncomfortable lately and esp wen I get up during the night I feel as if my legs are gone stiff and my hips are going to break :(
> 
> Had a midwive app and got a bit of a scare baby heart Beat was going very fast but she made me lie there for a bit then do another check and baby had calmed down. I'm feeling a bit worried now :(

dont feel worried im sure baby was just active from something you ate before you went or something like that having a hyper hour



kns said:


> hi everyone
> i have just come back from hospital as kim my partner has been having having contractions and hoping she isnt going into pre-term labour :(
> cervix is closed and tests all come back negative so thats a good sign?????
> wont know anymore until tomorrow.
> x

hope everything is ok , sounds positive though if tests came back closed and negative


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jenniflower said:


> Wow, so much to reply to!
> 
> *RE eve:* My physio said due to cut back they couldn't give out belts anymore which I was really sad about because I really wanted one for going to London. NOT crutches. Hopefully you have better luck with that.
> 
> *RE Mummy to be:* It's so COLD here! With loads of snow, snow and more snow!
> 
> *RE Lucky3:* One glass of wine? Nah that won't do a thing. Even my midwife said if I had a glass during the holidays it won't hurt anything. I didn't mention I may have had a glass before! hahaha
> 
> *RE mrskcbrown:* Have you ever been pregnant in the summer? According to my sister she practically died then! hahaha. Must be because we're so much hotter the more pregnant we get but she could never get cool no matter how much Air-Con they had on. I thought about that today while being able to walk out in the cold with just a sweater on and no jacket. I thought.. oh this is awesome! hahaha
> 
> *RE juicylove:* I'm sure the baby was just being a bit more active than normal. And like you said it calmed back down so everything is fine. :hugs:
> 
> *RE kns:* Closed cervix is a very good sign! Maybe she was just having some really intense BH. Keep us updated.

Ive been preggo part of the summer. With my daughter I got BFP in APril and with this one June, but of course I wasnt this far along. Id just prefer a spring baby or summer baby for a change. Seems like Im prone to winter babies LOL.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm so glad I'm not big and pregnant during the summer here!! But I do feel for you ladies that are... it was seventy-eight degrees (f) in our house the other day and I was BURNING UP. I finally went outside where it was about forty five, and I felt SO much better!!


----------



## lucky3

KNS - how is your partner today?


----------



## mummymadness

How are we all so sorry i have not been around bin so hectic trying to get ready for xmas and getting oscar out of the hospital ..

Iam hugeeee connor playing me up and keep getting BHs but there not too painful so not worried at all .

Only few weeks left then we can say next month is our month girls how exciting xxxxx


----------



## amber20

It just hit me this morning that I am considered fullterm in 5 weeks. All 4 of my boys were born at 38 weeks. I am hoping this one is the same too that would be only 6 weeks to go.


----------



## mummymadness

wow saying it like that its real real close lol xx


----------



## juicylove

31 weeks today :wohoo: it's flying by so wish my sickness would go away at this stage looks like it's here till the end :(

Starting to think about giving birth alot lately too ohhhhh getting nervous :haha:


----------



## evewidow

I feel really pregnant today lol , you knwo when you just have one of them days lol!

ds1 had his birthday yesterday and his party today so been a bit chaotic all went well though , relaxing day tomorrow while he plays with all his toys , i cant wait to do nothing lol.

hope everyone else is doing well and having a nice weekend


----------



## Jenniflower

I'm offially in the single digit countdown this week!! Only 9 weeks to go!! Well Saying that it's probably still like 11 weeks hahaha. 

DH and I are going to London tomorrow!!! I'm super excited but really scared because my spd is really flaring up today for some reason. Just made me afraid that it'll get too bad to deal with over there. He's so lovely though, he said if we have to sit on top of a bus all day to see the sites then that's what we'll do! hahaha


----------



## evewidow

yay for 9 weeks :) 

have a nice time in London , hope you manage to see what you want to see. 

does anyone else watch i didnt know i was pregnant on sky .. im hooked lol


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all? its been a bit quiet in here cant believe i only have 8 weeks left....its gone soo fast :) x


----------



## evewidow

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies how are we all? its been a bit quiet in here cant believe i only have 8 weeks left....its gone soo fast :) x

it is quiet yea , time is certainly flying now i think having xmas to distract us helps us , soon it will be new year then babies will here yay !


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I know I have been quiet thanks to school and work, and still trying to figure out how and how long I'll take off work. I'm nervous about everything now, just because of money being tight and time going by so fast! This is my last week before my school's winter break (for Christmas and New Years), then just two and a half weeks until my 21st birthday, and three weeks after that is my due date! Me, my mom, and all the teacher's at my work think my baby Zee will be here early.. We'll see though!

Hope everyone else is doing great! My biggest complaint lately is my sore back and feet. My mom says she is going to try to pay for a pedicure for me as a Christmas present :)


----------



## amber20

time has really gone by fast for me since I started going to the doctors every 2 weeks.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I know what you mean, I have started the every two weeks visits, too! And I've dropped some more, so everything is starting to REALLY hit me hard now!


----------



## winegums

doctors every two weeks? im classed as high risk and i haven't seen anyone for about a month lol!!!

Im ill i have a cold and lost my voice and its really painful lol!!!! i hate winter xxx


----------



## evewidow

morning ladies , i have a urine infection , never had one before my god they are vile arent they ! managed to get in the drs 1st thing after being awake in agony all night , hope these anti biotics kick in soon . this is my most eventful pregnancy so far !


----------



## kns

hi guys
kim is out of hospital and told bedrest!!!!!!
we are going get hospital bag ready this week and get a few prem clothes just in case as have a feeleing she may go into preterm labour, if so there is a very good chance he will be fine.
having a nightmare at work, my boss isnt happy about me leaving work mid day friday as kim was admited to hospital thursday afternoon/evening, i thought id go in early do as much as i could and leave at 10 but boss made it clear i shouldnt go as i need to watch my time off, the only time i have been off is when kim has been taken into hospital. emergency's everytime!
i really want to leave.
i dont know if its just because she doesnt like me or homophobic!
x


----------



## evewidow

glad she is out of hospital :) 

your boss sounds like an ass.


----------



## Virginia

I'm glad Kim is outta the hospital. Your boss sounds like a total prick. Do you have any sort of laws there to protect you? I know in the US, we have the Family Medical Leave Act, and the employers can't fire/harass you for missing work under that (pregnancy always is).


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies how are you all doing!? so much reading to catch up on im behiind i havent been on this site for a while...just checking in to let u ladies know im still prego and feeling great! im 32 weeks tomorrow and my ticker moved YAY lol hope u all are well and bubbas are moving and kicking alot :happydance:

im just getting ready for the holidays! just put up our xmas tree yestreday and my sons birthday is on December 27...2 days after xmas lol so i have my hands full so i hope u ladies have a great xmas and new years! :hugs:

oh wow KNS im glad Kim is doing well! wish u guys the best and hope all works out and bubs is born full term! my prayers are with u guys! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

misznessa said:


> hey ladies how are you all doing!? so much reading to catch up on im behiind i havent been on this site for a while...just checking in to let u ladies know im still prego and feeling great! im 32 weeks tomorrow and my ticker moved YAY lol hope u all are well and bubbas are moving and kicking alot :happydance:
> 
> im just getting ready for the holidays! just put up our xmas tree yestreday and my sons birthday is on December 27...2 days after xmas lol so i have my hands full so i hope u ladies have a great xmas and new years! :hugs:
> 
> oh wow KNS im glad Kim is doing well! wish u guys the best and hope all works out and bubs is born full term! my prayers are with u guys! :hugs:

Glad you are doing well!. 12/27 is my bday as well. I love having a holiday bday!:happydance:


----------



## misznessa

mrskcbrown said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how are you all doing!? so much reading to catch up on im behiind i havent been on this site for a while...just checking in to let u ladies know im still prego and feeling great! im 32 weeks tomorrow and my ticker moved YAY lol hope u all are well and bubbas are moving and kicking alot :happydance:
> 
> im just getting ready for the holidays! just put up our xmas tree yestreday and my sons birthday is on December 27...2 days after xmas lol so i have my hands full so i hope u ladies have a great xmas and new years! :hugs:
> 
> oh wow KNS im glad Kim is doing well! wish u guys the best and hope all works out and bubs is born full term! my prayers are with u guys! :hugs:
> 
> Glad you are doing well!. 12/27 is my bday as well. I love having a holiday bday!:happydance:Click to expand...

awww yay! capricorns! hes going to be 7 years old i cant believe it :cry: we still give him both gifts lol so hes gonna be a very happy camper this year! Happy early Birthday to u if i dont come on here by then lol btw lovee ur avatar cute bump!! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

misznessa said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how are you all doing!? so much reading to catch up on im behiind i havent been on this site for a while...just checking in to let u ladies know im still prego and feeling great! im 32 weeks tomorrow and my ticker moved YAY lol hope u all are well and bubbas are moving and kicking alot :happydance:
> 
> im just getting ready for the holidays! just put up our xmas tree yestreday and my sons birthday is on December 27...2 days after xmas lol so i have my hands full so i hope u ladies have a great xmas and new years! :hugs:
> 
> oh wow KNS im glad Kim is doing well! wish u guys the best and hope all works out and bubs is born full term! my prayers are with u guys! :hugs:
> 
> Glad you are doing well!. 12/27 is my bday as well. I love having a holiday bday!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awww yay! capricorns! hes going to be 7 years old i cant believe it :cry: we still give him both gifts lol so hes gonna be a very happy camper this year! Happy early Birthday to u if i dont come on here by then lol btw lovee ur avatar cute bump!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thats awesome that he gets two gifts! Some kids get cheated. I know you hate to see your little baby getting older. My daughter bday is 12/21 and she will be 10:wacko:. I tell her that after age 10 she has to stay that age forever:haha:. She just laughs!

Thanks on the bday wishes and the lovely comment!!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies gosh aint been around for ages, How is every one ?. So glad to hear Kim is well hun and hope Bubs cooks just a wee while more for you both xx .

I packed my Hospital bag tonight etc wow it was soooo scary and surreal doing all that again seems like yesterday i was doing it for Oscar spd hurting in full force but baring through not long now girls hey :) xxxx


----------



## evewidow

hey everyone , i actually managed to sleep last night guess the anibiotics are kicking in thank god , i feel much better today but still not right. ds1's best friend mom is picking him up and taking him to school for me which has helped so much she is a diamond :D

had midwife this morning all is well , im covered for home birth from 37 weeks now and they are bringing me "the box" at some point.
they want to send off my urine in case im sensetive to anything - whatever that means lol 
baby girl's head down today and measuring fine 
and now i have to take it easy - i dont need telling twice lol ! 
hope everyone else is doing fine


----------



## mrskcbrown

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies gosh aint been around for ages, How is every one ?. So glad to hear Kim is well hun and hope Bubs cooks just a wee while more for you both xx .
> 
> I packed my Hospital bag tonight etc wow it was soooo scary and surreal doing all that again seems like yesterday i was doing it for Oscar spd hurting in full force but baring through not long now girls hey :) xxxx

Wow, should we be packing our bags now for the hospital? I was going to wait until around 35 weeks. Maybe I should think about doing this!:shrug:


----------



## Virginia

Yikes...packing our bags?! I've no idea what to even pack! I will be cloth diapering in the hospital, so I need to pack a bag for LO too...we still don't have a "nice" outfit for bring her home in...It's going by so FAST!


----------



## mummymadness

Im all packed now and ready because after xmas it will go so so so quick and lots of us middle of jan will be classed full term arghhhh even got emergency numbers for school etc all sorted like to be prepeared and its goin really really quick now girls.

How is every one ready for xmas ?. xx


----------



## evewidow

well done you mummymadness!

kids xmas is sorted here , still no tree though:( just waiting on a few bits to arrive from amazon then everyone else is done too . 

me and mom are buying and cooking the dinner between us so i only really need to worry about the veg so that so easy enough.


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> kids xmas is sorted here , still no tree though:( just waiting on a few bits to arrive from amazon then everyone else is done too .

I've been waiting on stuff from Amazon for ages! This weather is causing havoc with the mail, blah! Hope it gets here soon or DH won't be having a christmas, hahaha.


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> kids xmas is sorted here , still no tree though:( just waiting on a few bits to arrive from amazon then everyone else is done too .
> 
> I've been waiting on stuff from Amazon for ages! This weather is causing havoc with the mail, blah! Hope it gets here soon or DH won't be having a christmas, hahaha.Click to expand...

you can track your order on Amazon - i ordered at end of Nov and still didn't have it 7th dec so looked on line. turns out it was sat at Norwich depot! I contacted amazon, they rang the courier the next day and lo and behold it turned up!! 

i am nowhere near packing a hospital bag...that's a job for january, perhaps EARLY january?!!

Well girls, tomorrow is my last day before maternity leave , woo hoo!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh maternity leave , you will have plenty of time to pack your bag then .. mind you i have no excuse to be in the unorganised state im in i dont work and one kid is at school all day , i really should have been sorted earlier ..meh !


----------



## Ainebanie

Hey Everyone ! 

I'm due the 27th Feb.. I'm so excited and cant wait for the time to come. 

How is everyone ?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ainebanie said:


> Hey Everyone !
> 
> I'm due the 27th Feb.. I'm so excited and cant wait for the time to come.
> 
> How is everyone ?

Welcome! I am due 10 days before you! SO happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## Virginia

:shock: My ticker moved!!


----------



## dd29

Hi all I'm all packed to and we set the cot up now in our room also got my new pram so excited now can't wait till little man arives.
Had a scan on sat and he waighs 4lb 1oz getting a bit worried cuz that seems big got another scan next wed he seems to b putting in half a pound a wk.at the mo errrrr. I was 32 wks + 2 on sat and he was 4lb 1 does that seem big to u am i in 4 a whopper I really hope not I'm shitting it im only tiny x x


----------



## evewidow

Ainebanie said:


> Hey Everyone !
> 
> I'm due the 27th Feb.. I'm so excited and cant wait for the time to come.
> 
> How is everyone ?

hey welcome:)



dd29 said:


> Hi all I'm all packed to and we set the cot up now in our room also got my new pram so excited now can't wait till little man arives.
> Had a scan on sat and he waighs 4lb 1oz getting a bit worried cuz that seems big got another scan next wed he seems to b putting in half a pound a wk.at the mo errrrr. I was 32 wks + 2 on sat and he was 4lb 1 does that seem big to u am i in 4 a whopper I really hope not I'm shitting it im only tiny x x

mine was 3lb 15 @ 28 weeks so prob about the same as you i would guess now.


----------



## ReRe

Hey am due 25th team blue :D
cant wait.


----------



## dd29

Mine was 3lb 2 at 30 wks 4lb 1 at 32 + 2 and have another scan next wk. X


----------



## SIEGAL

dd29 said:


> Hi all I'm all packed to and we set the cot up now in our room also got my new pram so excited now can't wait till little man arives.
> Had a scan on sat and he waighs 4lb 1oz getting a bit worried cuz that seems big got another scan next wed he seems to b putting in half a pound a wk.at the mo errrrr. I was 32 wks + 2 on sat and he was 4lb 1 does that seem big to u am i in 4 a whopper I really hope not I'm shitting it im only tiny x x

I just had an ultrasound at 32 weeks exactly, baby is 4lbs 9oz. The dr. was concerned the baby was big when he measured me (later saying the high measurement it was due to my "yellow muscle" :wacko:) Anyway, he said 4lb 9 Oz was "perfecto" and in the 74% percentile which is perfectly normal. So I wouldn't worry your baby is too big.


----------



## rachael872211

Wow, I have missed out so much! I have so much to catch up on. 

We are settling in ok. Still getting no where with the internet though. Work have been backwards on my maternity leave. I hadnt heard anything so I rang payroll to see what date they had me leaving and my response was that they didnt know I was going on maternity leave. I got it all sorted now but it was really stressful. Plus I couldnt get internet. We decided to go with Orange for phone and broadband and the phone got refused as my credit check had failed. So I was annoyed about that cos I didnt have a clue why. I have been credit checked up to my eyeballs since moving in. Even EON energy credit checked me. So I think its because I have been sorting all the utilities everything is in my name and OH is now going to start doing the rest in his name. Its all I can think. Anyway I'm now going to pay for my credit report cos I hate not knowing whats happened. 

I read about the perineum massage convo. Im defo going to do this. I can't stand the thought of ripping. My sister said she couldnt use the toilet properly afterwards because of the sting. 

Mummymadness, oh my gosh. How is oscar? 

KNS, how is your partner and baby? 

Has anyone started to drink Raspberry leaf tea? I started yesterday and it tastes bloody disgusting! I read that you can have 1 cup a day at 32 weeks............but I still read not till after 34 weeks. 

I've not packed my hosp bag yet. I still want to get some more things. I'm going to treat myself and buy some new pjs. Plus I need the baby changing bag. The one we got with the buggy is smaller than my handbag! 

Tomorrow I only have 7 weeks to go. EEK! x


----------



## dd29

SIEGAL said:


> dd29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm all packed to and we set the cot up now in our room also got my new pram so excited now can't wait till little man arives.
> Had a scan on sat and he waighs 4lb 1oz getting a bit worried cuz that seems big got another scan next wed he seems to b putting in half a pound a wk.at the mo errrrr. I was 32 wks + 2 on sat and he was 4lb 1 does that seem big to u am i in 4 a whopper I really hope not I'm shitting it im only tiny x x
> 
> I just had an ultrasound at 32 weeks exactly, baby is 4lbs 9oz. The dr. was concerned the baby was big when he measured me (later saying the high measurement it was due to my "yellow muscle" :wacko:) Anyway, he said 4lb 9 Oz was "perfecto" and in the 74% percentile which is perfectly normal. So I wouldn't worry your baby is too big.Click to expand...

Hay cool that's made me feel better i really thought i was in 4 a whopper but it looks like he's rite where he shud b just hope he stays that way I just can't stop thinkin about that head coming out keep having nitemares about it lol x x


----------



## dd29

rachael872211 said:


> Wow, I have missed out so much! I have so much to catch up on.
> 
> We are settling in ok. Still getting no where with the internet though. Work have been backwards on my maternity leave. I hadnt heard anything so I rang payroll to see what date they had me leaving and my response was that they didnt know I was going on maternity leave. I got it all sorted now but it was really stressful. Plus I couldnt get internet. We decided to go with Orange for phone and broadband and the phone got refused as my credit check had failed. So I was annoyed about that cos I didnt have a clue why. I have been credit checked up to my eyeballs since moving in. Even EON energy credit checked me. So I think its because I have been sorting all the utilities everything is in my name and OH is now going to start doing the rest in his name. Its all I can think. Anyway I'm now going to pay for my credit report cos I hate not knowing whats happened.
> 
> I read about the perineum massage convo. Im defo going to do this. I can't stand the thought of ripping. My sister said she couldnt use the toilet properly afterwards because of the sting.
> 
> Mummymadness, oh my gosh. How is oscar?
> 
> KNS, how is your partner and baby?
> 
> Has anyone started to drink Raspberry leaf tea? I started yesterday and it tastes bloody disgusting! I read that you can have 1 cup a day at 32 weeks............but I still read not till after 34 weeks.
> 
> I've not packed my hosp bag yet. I still want to get some more things. I'm going to treat myself and buy some new pjs. Plus I need the baby changing bag. The one we got with the buggy is smaller than my handbag!
> 
> Tomorrow I only have 7 weeks to go. EEK! x

Hello tuck raspberry leaf is nasty I had that in my last pregnancy cuz was hoping it wud bring on labou4 didn't work tho still went over due but ive heard its v good 4 ur utrus. Try putting some suger in it hun mite take the edge off. Ur have to get ur bag packed deffo treat urself to some new pjs makes it more exciting having new things I recomend energy sweets to I got 2 packs in mine and there yummy. Ire due the same day as me hun how cool is that. Don't know about u but ill b glad wen our babies r here. Erm u cud use baby oil down there does the same and it worked 4 me last time no tears and he was 9lb so its got to work never did it wit my first and I tore bad had stitches and she was only 7lb so it really must work


----------



## lucky3

Great to see you back Rach!!

I'm going to take the capsules as I hate the taste!! Not till Xmas tho as haven't bought any! I think it's supposed to make your uterus stronger so labour quicker but not any earlier.


----------



## dd29

I had those to cuz I got sick of the tea u can get them in hollend and barter hun must admit there easier than the tea. Hay i didn't know it made labour faster thats prob why my last labour was only 2 hours and 3 quarters then makes sence now lol. My mate swears blind it made her labour earlier but i think she was just v lucky b cool if it did do that tho then we wudent have to go over due cuz that sucks x x


----------



## Virginia

Rachael, instead of paying for your credit report, you can go to www.annualcreditreport.com and get one for free once a year. That's where I've gotten my credit report in the past.

As for the RRL tea, I've been taking the capsules since about 27 weeks, and I've started drinking the tea earlier this week. My friend's midwife (since I can't afford my own LOL) said it was okay to drink it all through pregnancy, and it isn't going to cause early labor - it just helps tone the uterus. I also asked about drinking "too much" and she said that as long as I don't start cramping (unlikely), then I'm not drinking too much. She said it *could* cause harmless Braxton Hicks, but I haven't had any yet. What I do is boil some water and let the tea soak for a bit, then I put a little honey and lemon juice in it and pour it over ice. It taste a MILLION times better iced than hot.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I've started taking the capsules, as well. I have to admit that my braxton hicks are much more intense than they were before I took them (I've been having them since 19 weeks), but at my doctor appointment today they checked to see if I was dialated at all because of my BH being so strong. I'm not (Phew), but they said it could be that they are just stronger because I'm also sick right now (Not fun.. achy body, stuffy head, the whole nine yards. Pretty sure its the flu). I guess we'll find out if it's the sickness or the red raspberry leaves making them more intense as soon as I'm better. If they continue, I'll know its the leaves... 


Man, I need to start packing my bag... I have been wanting to do it for weeks, but my mom keeps telling me to just wait. I have her "go home" outfit (and two back up outfits) put aside. Just have to figure out everything else.


----------



## impatient1

rachael872211 said:


> Wow, I have missed out so much! I have so much to catch up on.
> 
> We are settling in ok. Still getting no where with the internet though. Work have been backwards on my maternity leave. I hadnt heard anything so I rang payroll to see what date they had me leaving and my response was that they didnt know I was going on maternity leave. I got it all sorted now but it was really stressful. Plus I couldnt get internet. We decided to go with Orange for phone and broadband and the phone got refused as my credit check had failed. So I was annoyed about that cos I didnt have a clue why. I have been credit checked up to my eyeballs since moving in. Even EON energy credit checked me. So I think its because I have been sorting all the utilities everything is in my name and OH is now going to start doing the rest in his name. Its all I can think. Anyway I'm now going to pay for my credit report cos I hate not knowing whats happened.
> 
> I read about the perineum massage convo. Im defo going to do this. I can't stand the thought of ripping. My sister said she couldnt use the toilet properly afterwards because of the sting.
> 
> Mummymadness, oh my gosh. How is oscar?
> 
> KNS, how is your partner and baby?
> 
> Has anyone started to drink Raspberry leaf tea? I started yesterday and it tastes bloody disgusting! I read that you can have 1 cup a day at 32 weeks............but I still read not till after 34 weeks.
> 
> I've not packed my hosp bag yet. I still want to get some more things. I'm going to treat myself and buy some new pjs. Plus I need the baby changing bag. The one we got with the buggy is smaller than my handbag!
> 
> Tomorrow I only have 7 weeks to go. EEK! x

When having a credit check done by the bank they told me that having your credit checked actually lowers your score as well. The woman doing it for my loan told me that when she first started at the bank she would check her's every day and then found out it was ruining her credit and she had to rebuild it before she was able to get a loan.


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> kids xmas is sorted here , still no tree though:( just waiting on a few bits to arrive from amazon then everyone else is done too .
> 
> I've been waiting on stuff from Amazon for ages! This weather is causing havoc with the mail, blah! Hope it gets here soon or DH won't be having a christmas, hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> you can track your order on Amazon - i ordered at end of Nov and still didn't have it 7th dec so looked on line. turns out it was sat at Norwich depot! I contacted amazon, they rang the courier the next day and lo and behold it turned up!!
> 
> i am nowhere near packing a hospital bag...that's a job for january, perhaps EARLY january?!!
> 
> Well girls, tomorrow is my last day before maternity leave , woo hoo!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all thanks Rach hun Oscars lots better running around with tinsel at this moment you would never be able to tell now just how poorly he was bless him, How are you ??.

I cannot believe our babies are at about 4lb already its gone soooo quick ..

Cannot believe this snow is out already hoping it does not last too long :( .

Iam getting all excited for next week just wrapped my final things last night xxxxxx


----------



## 3rdandlastime

Hi all, I am new!
Due the 9th feb, but having section the 2nd. 

Sorry I am late lol. 

xxx


----------



## lucky3

hi again 3rdandlastime :wave:

welcome to feb lovebugs, we are all really lovely people :lol:


----------



## claralouise

hiya im due 24th feb, having a little pink, had my 4d scan at 28weeks and she was breech must admit im not that botherd if she doesnt turn as after 4 bad labours i think i mite prefer a section. xxx


----------



## lucky3

hi Claralouise:wave:

do you mean you already have 4?!!!

welcome to feb lovebugs :)


----------



## lucky3

Well ladies......................
I'm LEAVING WORK IN 2 MINUTES!!!! yep, i am officially on maternity leave, i have handed over my cases, tidied my desk, eaten the mince pies (shhhhh) and I'm off until next November! No one here to say goodbye to but hey, who cares!!

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Well ladies......................
> I'm LEAVING WORK IN 2 MINUTES!!!! yep, i am officially on maternity leave, i have handed over my cases, tidied my desk, eaten the mince pies (shhhhh) and I'm off until next November! No one here to say goodbye to but hey, who cares!!
> 
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:happydance:

YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

3rdandlastime said:


> Hi all, I am new!
> Due the 9th feb, but having section the 2nd.
> 
> Sorry I am late lol.
> 
> xxx

nice username - i know how you feel with that one lol !



claralouise said:


> hiya im due 24th feb, having a little pink, had my 4d scan at 28weeks and she was breech must admit im not that botherd if she doesnt turn as after 4 bad labours i think i mite prefer a section. xxx

glutton for punishment eh :winkwink: welcome :)



lucky3 said:


> Well ladies......................
> I'm LEAVING WORK IN 2 MINUTES!!!! yep, i am officially on maternity leave, i have handed over my cases, tidied my desk, eaten the mince pies (shhhhh) and I'm off until next November! No one here to say goodbye to but hey, who cares!!
> 
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:happydance:

yay for leave !! and grrr cus now i want a mince pie


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> yay for leave !! and grrr cus now i want a mince pie

You can have the ones are our house. Hubby bought loads thinking I liked them for some reason but ugh I can't stand them. So now we have loads of Marks and Sparks Mince Pies in the house.


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies!! 
Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today!! Where has the time gone?? The lil ones furniture was delivered on wedsnesday but we are not getting the nursery ready till mid January. I like to have things to work toward as goals makes time fly!! 

When should i pack my hosp bag is this weekend to early?? 

Hope the White stuff stays away as my parents and lil sis are visiting this weekend (tonight till Monday)from 200 miles away!! I'm so excited cos haven't seen them for weeks and I'm loads bigger now and lil man is so active they can see him move lol!! 

How's everyone doing in prep for Christmas? I'm just waiting on 1 more pressie from amazon and then I have a few to wrap and I'm all done!! I'm so excited!! 

Love to all :hug:


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yay for leave !! and grrr cus now i want a mince pie
> 
> You can have the ones are our house. Hubby bought loads thinking I liked them for some reason but ugh I can't stand them. So now we have loads of Marks and Sparks Mince Pies in the house.Click to expand...

nom nom nom pass em over .

we are finally putting up the tree yay , though cant decorate till ds1 gets home from school else he will be gutted lol


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yay for leave !! and grrr cus now i want a mince pie
> 
> You can have the ones are our house. Hubby bought loads thinking I liked them for some reason but ugh I can't stand them. So now we have loads of Marks and Sparks Mince Pies in the house.Click to expand...
> 
> nom nom nom pass em over .
> 
> we are finally putting up the tree yay , though cant decorate till ds1 gets home from school else he will be gutted lolClick to expand...

You're only putting it up just now?! Ours has been up since like Dec 1st, hahahaha. I have a habbit of changing the ornaments around everytime I walk past it. You know, to make it just right.


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yay for leave !! and grrr cus now i want a mince pie
> 
> You can have the ones are our house. Hubby bought loads thinking I liked them for some reason but ugh I can't stand them. So now we have loads of Marks and Sparks Mince Pies in the house.Click to expand...
> 
> nom nom nom pass em over .
> 
> we are finally putting up the tree yay , though cant decorate till ds1 gets home from school else he will be gutted lolClick to expand...
> 
> You're only putting it up just now?! Ours has been up since like Dec 1st, hahahaha. I have a habbit of changing the ornaments around everytime I walk past it. You know, to make it just right.Click to expand...

well we usually put it up after the 10th so ds1 can have his birthday seperate from xmas , but then cus we all been ill etc just hadnt got round to it lol 

tree is now up ready for when my monster gets out of school :D


----------



## Virginia

We put ours up the day after Thanksgiving. :blush:


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> We put ours up the day after Thanksgiving. :blush:

We used to do that when I grew up in Ohio. DH (being weird and British, haha) Said that's WAAAAY too early for him. So we settle on the first weekend in Dec. When we move back to the States though, I'm so convincing him of the after Thanksgiving tradition again.


----------



## evewidow

da dah... 


https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3845.jpg

I may have to redecorate it a bit as the kids did most of the baubles lol ill wait till they have gone to bed though !
i do feel a bit more festive now though so thats good :D
i cant actually believe how much it knackered me out though , after we had put the tree up no baubles just the tree i slept for an hour - i am a state just lately lol


----------



## Jenniflower

It's beautiful Eve!


----------



## mummymadness

awwww lovely tree hun
welcome to all the new ladies :).
Yayyy for maternity leave :).

All we all excited yet for next week i have already planned the film fest with the kids sooo many films for them next week with popcorn and crisps plus cosy dressing gowns going to have a fab week :), Bubs has hooked on to summit in there and is tugging so im massaging my tum trying to encorage him to Bloody budge lol. xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> awwww lovely tree hun
> welcome to all the new ladies :).
> Yayyy for maternity leave :).
> 
> All we all excited yet for next week i have already planned the film fest with the kids sooo many films for them next week with popcorn and crisps plus cosy dressing gowns going to have a fab week :), Bubs has hooked on to summit in there and is tugging so im massaging my tum trying to encorage him to Bloody budge lol. xxx

sounds like a plan ! 

we are gonna watch beauty and the beast cus its on sky this week. 

Jake (ds1) wants to build his lego sets he had for his birthday last week. 

but bestest bestest bestest of all is we are going to the pantomime on tuesday , i havent told them yet either :D

my baby is all in my right had side poking my ribs or something today grrr


----------



## Jenniflower

I just got anxious/excited when I thought about the fact that tomorrow I'm 32 weeks. I remember ages ago getting everything prepared for when I turn 32 weeks and have to start doing Labour prep kinda things like RTL pills and Almond Oil for my "massages" Crazy!


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> I just got anxious/excited when I thought about the fact that tomorrow I'm 32 weeks. I remember ages ago getting everything prepared for when I turn 32 weeks and have to start doing Labour prep kinda things like RTL pills and Almond Oil for my "massages" Crazy!

oh god yea ill have to start all that next week !


----------



## Felicityjade

What pills? And almond oil? I'm 33 weeks now, should I be using these things and what for? Xx


----------



## Marlarky

Oh boy. Im 30+4 and really should get going on that hospital bag :blush:

I also need to go get my raspberry leaf tea capsules but as Im a premature labor risk now I should wait to see if i make it until 36-37 weeks before using them i think!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I can't believe I'm almost 33 weeks!!! I keep thinking, wow.. 7 weeks left... I just started my winter break from work and school, which is two weeks long. Crazy to think that this break will FLY by (because it ALWAYS does!), and then I'll be left with 5 weeks to go!! Insane!! Or, to think that I only have 5 doctor's appointments (possibly less) until my due date.... CRAZY!!!! 


My goals over the next two weeks of break include getting my room and baby stuff sorted, cleaned more thoroughly and organized, installing my car seat into my mom's car (although I may ask my dad to switch it to my car once she's actually here. I kind of want her coming home in my own car and not my parents.. I'm just weird like that, I guess)... get my hospital bag packed, and my pre-registration for the hospital done and submitted... Wow.. Lots to do!! :D But SO exciting!!!

At my dr. appt. Wednesday, they had to check for dialation (thank goodness none yet) because I was describing some of the pains I was having and they said it sounded like contractions... turns out it was just REALLY strong BHs... figures!! But at least I have a heads up of what to look for! HA!


Hope everyone else is doing well!! :D


----------



## Marlarky

1sttimemom I thought I was having mild contractions too but they were just really strong BH!! My doc kinda got mad bc i didnt go to the ER and just waited a week for my next appt. but everytime I do go to the ER (twice now this preg) they treat me like Im just some 1st time mom who has no idea what im doing and that "its just baby moving" or "its just round ligament" bla bla bla. 

But i know what u mean i have 9 weeks and a couple days left and Im starting to freak out!! Like WOW im REALLY gonna have a baby soon!! My own little baby to care care of and hug and hold and love and cherish (and feed, change diapers, clean up spit-up, wake up in the middle of the night for, etc.! :haha: :haha:)

My pregnancy went soooooo fast Im going to cry when its over but Ill be so happy that hes here!


----------



## carmyz

Days seem to be goin quickly i agree..im excited and nervous i just cant wait to meet my lil girl but im freakin out cause of labour..i wonder wat it ll be like this time round lol and where my waters will pop. bags are almost done ..still havent found a comin home outfit so im takin a couple of things and i ll just see wat fits her lol.

Dp and i started painting the cot today gosh its alot of work lol almost finished the second coat but we ran out of undercoat lol so we gotta go bk to the store and get more then finally put the first coat of white enamel on.. cant wait to see it finished :D

still need to wash blankets and cot sets might just wait till we get warmer weather though otherwise it ll take 4eva to dry lol..

very excited that xmas is a wk away cant wait to see my boys openin up there pressies..goin to be a awesome day. just hope its not to hot.

i get bh a couple of times a day im mainly havin trouble with my hips when im sleep on my side i tend to wake up in the mornin sore and struggle to get outta bed lol but it goes away within a hr or so..emmie has been goin crazy today and poking feet or something out and it feels totally weird lol she rolls it accross my belly its so funny..

well i hope everyone is well and bumps are goin good talk to u soon xx


----------



## dd29

Welcome all the newbies.
I packed my bag at 31 wks good job really cuz i really thought things were happening last night. 

It all started sunday wen I went bathroom and wiped i had all the usual mucas u know the clear yucky stuff Eeewwww' but within that clear mukas was this streak ofbright red blood. Only a small amount but enough to notice.
Anyway since then I havent had no more blood but seem to b getting more mukas (grose). Having more braxtons and keep gettin v odd pains in my erm foofoo.

And last night I was having contracsions every 10 mins or so like stronh braxtons but some rather painfull i had to breath through also felt like there was loads of presure down there and pain. I never went up the hospital i left it and it all stopt after about a hour and a half. Really dont know wat all this means I've asked people about the mukasy blood and a lot of people r saying it was the bloody show or part of it. I really didn't think it cud b because with baby one I went to 40 wks and had show during labour and with naby 2 I was 2 wks over due and was induced. So I got no histery of goin pre term or even early. B nice having this baby a few wks early but I dont want him coming to early. Mayb all this is nothing but then wat else cud that blood of bean but the show? I haven't bled once throughout the whole pregnancy and like i said it wasn't like bleeding it was just clear discharge (eeewww) with 1 streak of bright red blood about 2 and a half cm. Heeeeeelp. 

Sorry 4 the long post hope I haven't bored u all.:wacko:


----------



## lucky3

oh my goodness, how are you feeling now?!! panic!!

i guess some of us are bound to go early but i now what you mean, i assume i'll be late cos my other 2 were. I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet!!

hope everything is ok,

Clare x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh no dd29. What did the hospital think it was? 

Thanks for the advice on the credit check info. The annoying thing about it all is I'm not even applying for credit cards etc. It's for household utilities. I don't obviously need a phone line but life was 10 times easier when I had the Internet! And like getting checked for electric! What would I do if I got refused by them when the rental agreement states no metres :-s 

I did apply to experian but got an email back saying they are having trouble verifying who I am and want me to send a household bill and proof of ID. I can't be arsed with it now. I'm going to try that free one though. 

I hope the raspberry leaf tea will strenghten my uterus. Last time everything slowed down so I'm hoping it will be nice a quick this time. 

Has anyone else been put on iron? 

Has anyone else


----------



## Jenniflower

Felicityjade said:


> What pills? And almond oil? I'm 33 weeks now, should I be using these things and what for? Xx

Oh hun, I can totally sense the anxiety in your typing hahaha. It's nothing to worry about. I am just going to be taking Raspberry Leaf Tea pills starting this week and through out the rest of my pregnancy. Some people drink the tea and though I don't mind the tea, for me it's just easier to take the tablets. If you want more info I can totally help you out.

As for the oil, it was recommended to me that I do daily perineal massages for at least 5min. They make special massage oils for it out there but it's essentially the same thing as almond oil so I just picked up some of that as it's cheaper. Again I can point you in the right direction if you're wanting to know more. 

:flower:


----------



## impatient1

Beautiful tree Eve.

Welcome to all the newbies joining in.



rachael872211 said:


> Oh no dd29. What did the hospital think it was?
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the credit check info. The annoying thing about it all is I'm not even applying for credit cards etc. It's for household utilities. I don't obviously need a phone line but life was 10 times easier when I had the Internet! And like getting checked for electric! What would I do if I got refused by them when the rental agreement states no metres :-s
> 
> I did apply to experian but got an email back saying they are having trouble verifying who I am and want me to send a household bill and proof of ID. I can't be arsed with it now. I'm going to try that free one though.
> 
> I hope the raspberry leaf tea will strenghten my uterus. Last time everything slowed down so I'm hoping it will be nice a quick this time.
> 
> Has anyone else been put on iron?
> 
> Has anyone else

I was put on iron in August, had my dosage increased in September and then had it increased again at my last appointment... so now taking 3 pills a day.


----------



## juicylove

Woohooo so excited for Xmas :dance:


----------



## evewidow

ooh ooh my ticker moved :D


----------



## juicylove

Mine to EVE, oh it's so exciting we won't feel the wks fly by as soon as Xmas is over :dance:


----------



## juicylove

Jenniflower said:


> Felicityjade said:
> 
> 
> What pills? And almond oil? I'm 33 weeks now, should I be using these things and what for? Xx
> 
> Oh hun, I can totally sense the anxiety in your typing hahaha. It's nothing to worry about. I am just going to be taking Raspberry Leaf Tea pills starting this week and through out the rest of my pregnancy. Some people drink the tea and though I don't mind the tea, for me it's just easier to take the tablets. If you want more info I can totally help you out.
> 
> As for the oil, it was recommended to me that I do daily perineal massages for at least 5min. They make special massage oils for it out there but it's essentially the same thing as almond oil so I just picked up some of that as it's cheaper. Again I can point you in the right direction if you're wanting to know more.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Sounds great going to get that oil thanks


----------



## juicylove

lucky3 said:


> Well ladies......................
> I'm LEAVING WORK IN 2 MINUTES!!!! yep, i am officially on maternity leave, i have handed over my cases, tidied my desk, eaten the mince pies (shhhhh) and I'm off until next November! No one here to say goodbye to but hey, who cares!!
> 
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:happydance:

GREAT :dance:

I'm finishing on the 23rd, don't know if I be going back after maternity leave hoping I can be a full time mammy for a few yrs my eldest is 11yrs and I have worked full time thunk I need a break :haha:


----------



## amber20

With all 4 of my boys I had everything ready and bag packed by the i was 30 weeks. I haven't done nothing yet.


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies....
my parents made it up thru the snow some how lol!! We had a lovely day yesterday. And today I'm gunna bake with my lil sis and mom and I are gunna get baby bag and my hosp bag ready!! So I've got a lovely day planned!

Jenniflower where can I buy almond oil from?? And should I use it now or wait a bit longer?? 

Xxxxx:hug:xxxxX


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies....
my parents made it up thru the snow some how lol!! We had a lovely day yesterday. And today I'm gunna bake with my lil sis and mom and I are gunna get baby bag and my hosp bag ready!! So I've got a lovely day planned!

Jenniflower where can I buy almond oil from?? And should I use it now or wait a bit longer?? 

Xxxxx:hug:xxxxX


----------



## evewidow

you need to do it from around 34 weeks .

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/your-pregnant-body/perineal-massage---how-and-why/196.html explains how to do it a bit and what to use


----------



## Jenniflower

MommaCC said:


> Well ladies....
> my parents made it up thru the snow some how lol!! We had a lovely day yesterday. And today I'm gunna bake with my lil sis and mom and I are gunna get baby bag and my hosp bag ready!! So I've got a lovely day planned!
> 
> Jenniflower where can I buy almond oil from?? And should I use it now or wait a bit longer??
> 
> Xxxxx:hug:xxxxX

I just got mine from Sainsburys. It was my hypnobirthing practioner that told me almond oil is the same as all the expensive perineal oils out there. And she mentioned starting it at 32 weeks. I could have done it before then, and we did try it a few times. But you need to start it religiously at 32 weeks. Only 5min a day though. You can easily just do it in the shower.


----------



## Virginia

I tried the perineal massage thing myself, and there is NO way I can do it by myself...I'm a really short person, so my arms are short, and my belly is huge already...I can't reach around and down far enough to massage it properly...UGH...and I tried standing with one leg up on a chair, but it really hurts where my inner thigh connects to my body - plus my pelvic bones decided to pop, which REALLY hurt...I think I'll have to as the DH to do this for me... =/


----------



## Felicityjade

Iv been using the perineal cream since someone mentioned it a couple of weeks ago, I got it from mothercare it was reduced which was a bonus. It's a strange thing to have to do and OH gets turned on by it lol so i do it in the bathroom now! but if it works it will be worth it! Xxx


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies....
> my parents made it up thru the snow some how lol!! We had a lovely day yesterday. And today I'm gunna bake with my lil sis and mom and I are gunna get baby bag and my hosp bag ready!! So I've got a lovely day planned!
> 
> Jenniflower where can I buy almond oil from?? And should I use it now or wait a bit longer??
> 
> Xxxxx:hug:xxxxX
> 
> I just got mine from Sainsburys. It was my hypnobirthing practioner that told me almond oil is the same as all the expensive perineal oils out there. And she mentioned starting it at 32 weeks. I could have done it before then, and we did try it a few times. But you need to start it religiously at 32 weeks. Only 5min a day though. You can easily just do it in the shower.Click to expand...

Hi jenni flower,

i was interested in hypnobirthing, can I ask you what you are doing? have you been on a course?

thanks clare x


----------



## evewidow

anyone got any tips for coping with urine infections ?

last sunday i woke up in the night with terrible pain in my back etc and then constant need to go wee and the wee was pink :( tmi i know.
went drs monday he gave me antibiotics a 5 day course , they kicked in pretty quick - next day and i took the full course finishing sat morning . 
few hours ago i started with the same pain and the pink wee is back . back to drs tomo i guess , just wondered if anyone had any tips other than drinking lots


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> anyone got any tips for coping with urine infections ?
> 
> last sunday i woke up in the night with terrible pain in my back etc and then constant need to go wee and the wee was pink :( tmi i know.
> went drs monday he gave me antibiotics a 5 day course , they kicked in pretty quick - next day and i took the full course finishing sat morning .
> few hours ago i started with the same pain and the pink wee is back . back to drs tomo i guess , just wondered if anyone had any tips other than drinking lots

they say to drink cranberry juice...that's about it for useful info :( 

hope it gets better soon, what a pain :(


----------



## evewidow

thanks , me too ! 

this is my punishment for 2 previous hassle free pregnancies i think lmao


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> anyone got any tips for coping with urine infections ?
> 
> last sunday i woke up in the night with terrible pain in my back etc and then constant need to go wee and the wee was pink :( tmi i know.
> went drs monday he gave me antibiotics a 5 day course , they kicked in pretty quick - next day and i took the full course finishing sat morning .
> few hours ago i started with the same pain and the pink wee is back . back to drs tomo i guess , just wondered if anyone had any tips other than drinking lots

I suffer with these, one thing I do is after every wee I have I drink a glass of water, it makes me feel better eventually while waiting for the antibiotics to work, but you go to the toilet a lot in a different sense. 

I also used to get reaccuring UTI's, and it was the antiboitic I was on. It was the 5 day course I think, but it would always come back and in the end they changed the antiboitic I was on and then went to a 7 day course. Takes longer to kick in, but kept it away. x


----------



## MommaCC

evewidow said:


> anyone got any tips for coping with urine infections ?
> 
> last sunday i woke up in the night with terrible pain in my back etc and then constant need to go wee and the wee was pink :( tmi i know.
> went drs monday he gave me antibiotics a 5 day course , they kicked in pretty quick - next day and i took the full course finishing sat morning .
> few hours ago i started with the same pain and the pink wee is back . back to drs tomo i guess , just wondered if anyone had any tips other than drinking lots

I've had a couple of nasty water infections and I swear by cranberry juice only down fall is it can give you heart burn so have some anti acid tablets on hand. Turns out I had three kidney stones tho but I passed them all and it cleared up for good then. Touch wood so far. Hope you get to the bottom of it Hun xxxx


----------



## evewidow

well went back to drs this morning, apparently my last sample was within a noraml range :S 

anyway he took one look at todays sample and went yes thats infected , did the dip stick thing and went yes very infected... so off to the lab it has gone for testing and a 7 day course of anti biotics .

tesco have cancelled my delivery due to the shitty weather conditions -cant say im suprised it took us 30 mins to move our car and we broke the handbrake in the process -fun!

gonna be one of them days haha


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies....
> my parents made it up thru the snow some how lol!! We had a lovely day yesterday. And today I'm gunna bake with my lil sis and mom and I are gunna get baby bag and my hosp bag ready!! So I've got a lovely day planned!
> 
> Jenniflower where can I buy almond oil from?? And should I use it now or wait a bit longer??
> 
> Xxxxx:hug:xxxxX
> 
> I just got mine from Sainsburys. It was my hypnobirthing practioner that told me almond oil is the same as all the expensive perineal oils out there. And she mentioned starting it at 32 weeks. I could have done it before then, and we did try it a few times. But you need to start it religiously at 32 weeks. Only 5min a day though. You can easily just do it in the shower.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi jenni flower,
> 
> i was interested in hypnobirthing, can I ask you what you are doing? have you been on a course?
> 
> thanks clare xClick to expand...

I started a 5 day course, once a week for 2 hours, when I was about 24 weeks. It was personally the most amazing thing I've ever done. It taught me not just how to deal with my birth but also when my overall pregnancy which hasn't exactly gone very well. I also managed to get an amazing deal on private lessons which turned out to be great because I could ask her pretty much anything. Things from how on earth do you deliver a placenta to how on earth do I have sex with my husband without it killing, hahaha.

RE eve: Sorry to hear about your UTI. :( Like the other girls said lots of cranberry juice. I personally can't stand the taste and so have taken cranberry capsules before. Not sure if that would help with the heartburn or not though.


----------



## winegums

it's been a month now since they first spotted that i have a urine infection.

I've been up the hospital nearly 10 times with fresh urine samples, and they keep saying 'right we confirm you have an infection but cannot work out what the infection is, so please bring another sample to the hospital'

it's driving me mad, wasting my time and money and petrol and now i have to do another one and i can hardly get out of my road to snow let alone to the bloody hospital


----------



## dd29

lucky3 said:


> oh my goodness, how are you feeling now?!! panic!!
> 
> i guess some of us are bound to go early but i now what you mean, i assume i'll be late cos my other 2 were. I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet!!
> 
> hope everything is ok,
> 
> Clare x

I never went up the hospital and it all fizzled out in the end felt fine since just getting alot of presure down there and my spd has got worse. Everyone rekons ill have this baby early but im v doughtfull. I really don't know wat all that clear mukas was with the streak of red had nothing since :wacko:


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> it's been a month now since they first spotted that i have a urine infection.
> 
> I've been up the hospital nearly 10 times with fresh urine samples, and they keep saying 'right we confirm you have an infection but cannot work out what the infection is, so please bring another sample to the hospital'
> 
> it's driving me mad, wasting my time and money and petrol and now i have to do another one and i can hardly get out of my road to snow let alone to the bloody hospital

oh god , you poor thing ! i have to get mine to them by 10am its a right pain i hope they decide what it is this time round.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all,

How are we ?, Its bloody freezing here and BHs are stamping up a notch every night few horrid twinges so rekon bodys just getting prepeared again .

Hows every feeling about xmas, I hate been this big and wearing tents over xmas instead of nice party clothes :( . xxx


----------



## winegums

sorry i haven't been on much btw i've had some sort of flu, haven't had my voice for over a week now... at the begining it was awful i kept getting lightheaded and fainting and vomiting but after a few days i felt fine its just my throat now... slowly but surely getting better i think... still can hardly talk and can't swallow as it's too painful! went to doctor who basically said 'so what its a cold get over it' and had a consultant appointment who said i needed to rest more to allow my body to fight it as my immune system is low and still have low iron etc.... but cant really 'rest' when have a crazy 19month old running around from 7-7 lol and then studying, tidying and preparing for christmas in the evenings!!!

was also told i'd need continual monitoring in labour due to risk of uterine rupture (which is quite low), can't use their birth pools in the hospital which i'm really quite upset about, if i go overdue i cannot be induced to to higher risk of uterine rupture, and if i go too overdue it will be another c section. if im in established labour for more than 10 hours i need to consider having another c section as well otherwise the scar has too much pressure for a too long period of time and it more prone to rupturing

so now instead of looking forward to giving birth i just feel stressed out about it. and im snowed in. and still have christmas shopping to do. and ill. grrrrrrr

hope everyone else is feeling better than i do lol xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww wine sorry your not well , And that Labour has gotton you down a bit.

I hope very much you get the birth you want, I too am not alowed in the pool at the hospital because of previous epilepsy and it gutted me last time and this :( x


----------



## impatient1

evewidow said:


> anyone got any tips for coping with urine infections ?
> 
> last sunday i woke up in the night with terrible pain in my back etc and then constant need to go wee and the wee was pink :( tmi i know.
> went drs monday he gave me antibiotics a 5 day course , they kicked in pretty quick - next day and i took the full course finishing sat morning .
> few hours ago i started with the same pain and the pink wee is back . back to drs tomo i guess , just wondered if anyone had any tips other than drinking lots

I agree with the other's, whenever I have had one I have drank lots of cranberry juice. Also you may want to pick up some yogurt as the pills can commonly cause yeast infections as well.

Hope you are feeling better soon wine. Sorry to hear that labour has already become more stressful.


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

Hope eve and wine are feeling better soon :hugs:

I had a scan today all great, my little princess is around 4lb 3oz so happy I can't wait to meet her :) :)

Snowing again :(


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all hope everyone is well :)
sorry to here you have not been well winegums and worried about labour :(
i soo cant wait for xmas now....its so exciting paiyton will understand more this year, then only 5 weeks after new year my little man is due....cant believe how fast it has gone :) x


----------



## evewidow

well after a sore night my antibiotics seem to be kicking in thank god , still sore but a bit better , i had to go to bed last night it hurt so bad and i made hubby bring me jam and cream scones hahaha !

taking my boys to their first ever panto at lunch time cant wait !! its starting to feel like xmas now with kids off school , the snow , the tree and the panto . 

on the downside tesco wont deliver my shopping due to bad weather so i do have to go and do that later booo !


----------



## Virginia

I think I might be getting a yeast infection, but at the same time, I don't think that's what it is. =/ I am kinda swollen and itchy down there, but there's no smell, and no increase in CM...Not sure what it could be - I've had a yeast infection earlier this pregnancy, and it feels like it did when I started to get one, but it seems different at the same time. Ugh. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## amber20

I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas!


----------



## sleepen

hey ladies hope everyone is well.

i have been suffering with a horrible cold for almost 2 weeks now. i have taken nothing up to this point, but am seriously starting to conssider finding something to take as i would really like to be able to breath again.

hope all u uk ladies are ok hear u are really getting hit with quite a bit of snow. good luck with that.


----------



## rachael872211

wine, I know how you feel. Im not allowed a waterbirth, and im a little envious that my sister is going to get one :-( 

Do you have to be monitored continiously too? Thats not what I am looking forward to. They said they would do an attachment to the babies head so I dont have to be constricted to the bed - so I really hope they do. I'm also looking at another c-section if I go 10 days overdue. 

Do you know if they will let you go in the bath at the hospital? Or is that also a no no? 

Virginia when I had thrush, I didn't have all the symptoms. I had the itchyness, stinging and smell, but no increase in discharge or swelling. Maybe it might still be thrush but symptoms are different? 

I'm feeling like rubbish today. I've got some kind of bug again for the 2nd time this month. My only plus to it is that it might be gone by christmas. x


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> I think I might be getting a yeast infection, but at the same time, I don't think that's what it is. =/ I am kinda swollen and itchy down there, but there's no smell, and no increase in CM...Not sure what it could be - I've had a yeast infection earlier this pregnancy, and it feels like it did when I started to get one, but it seems different at the same time. Ugh. Does anyone know what this could be?

When I had a UTI I didn't have a single sympton. I was just having horrible cramps and had no idea what that was until they tested me. My GP said things like UTIs, Thrush, and yeast infections can all be masked in different ways when you're pregnant. So I would think that you may know your body best and it is in fact a yeast infection.


----------



## rachael872211

yeah I agree. When my friend has uti's hers are always stomach cramps. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, when I had a yeast infection earlier in my pregnancy, I had the itchiness and swelling but no smell or extra dc... So it really could be. I would call your dr and see what they say. They may have you do a treatment just in case.


I've been feeling down the last two days. I don't know why, but I'm in the worst mood, super grumpy. Plus my cough that I gained when I was sick last week still isn't gone, and I've just completely the antibiotics the dr gave me that was supposed to knock everything out of my system because I was on the verge of a fever... I'm glad I have a break from school and work right now, though. Because I'm much too grumpy to deal with assignments being due, or especially to deal with my student at work... I even keep snapping at my mom, and I never do that.... :(


----------



## mummymadness

Awww sorry to hear every one is feeling down, I know the weather aint helping as well as we are all real big now and the extra weight brings us down and makes us tired .

I am having a real gutted moment thought Connor was in Lovely position but he is back to back :( Trace of protein in Urine but thats just down to the extra discharge.

Hope every ones looking forward to xmas xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I am mainly looking forward to xmas because I pre-ordered a small honey glazed ham from the Honey Baked Ham store here! I haven't told my family yet.. it will be my surprise for them, since I'm picking it up Christmas Eve Morning...

I went crazy tonight making Turkey Burgers (couldn't even tell they were turkey instead of beef). I accidentally made 12 burgers, for our tiny family of 5... Oops!! :/

On a better note, I have a friend that is pregnant at the moment also. Originally her due date was a day before mine, and she's been gradually moved sooner and sooner. Now her due date is Jan. 15th. Well she went to the dr today and found out she's 1cm dialated!! It just makes me that much more excited, because I now my time is coming soon, too!!!! :D :D


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> wine, I know how you feel. Im not allowed a waterbirth, and im a little envious that my sister is going to get one :-(
> 
> Do you have to be monitored continiously too? Thats not what I am looking forward to. They said they would do an attachment to the babies head so I dont have to be constricted to the bed - so I really hope they do. I'm also looking at another c-section if I go 10 days overdue.
> 
> Do you know if they will let you go in the bath at the hospital? Or is that also a no no?
> 
> Virginia when I had thrush, I didn't have all the symptoms. I had the itchyness, stinging and smell, but no increase in discharge or swelling. Maybe it might still be thrush but symptoms are different?
> 
> I'm feeling like rubbish today. I've got some kind of bug again for the 2nd time this month. My only plus to it is that it might be gone by christmas. x

same as you! continuous monitoring, no birth pool (dont know about the bath?) another c section if i go overdue as apparently induction increases the risk of uterine rupture and also once in established labour if it gets to 8-10 hours and i'm not nearly there then repeat c section as well because if they leave it too long there will be too much pressure on the scar!!!!!!!!!!! so frustrating lol xx


----------



## winegums

Also someone that asked about the yeast infection? i had one and didn't even realise :S no itching or redness or swelling or anything but i did havea lot of discharge but have done since all the way back to ovulation lol! but they said they'll do a swab anyway as it can be harder to spot in pregnancy and i had it!! xx


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha, I have forgotten all about the days of ovulation. lol. 

wine, I didnt know about the being in labour too long and repeat section. It makes sense though. For practically the whole pregnancy I have been excited about being in labour and just the last week I have started to get scared! Scared that I am going to fail again really and end up with another section :-( I need to be more postive. 

I'm going to make some mince pies with Eve today. I feel so ill still but need to keep going. 

mummymadness are you going to start getting down on all fours to turn him? x


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Awww sorry to hear every one is feeling down, I know the weather aint helping as well as we are all real big now and the extra weight brings us down and makes us tired .
> 
> I am having a real gutted moment thought Connor was in Lovely position but he is back to back :( Trace of protein in Urine but thats just down to the extra discharge.
> 
> Hope every ones looking forward to xmas xxx

How do they tell what position he's in? I'm about to go to my midwife today and am really anxious to know how my LO is facing. I think she's head down but truthfully haven't a clue. She could be tranverse for all I know. Did the midwife just poke around?
Oh and as for Conner being back to back, that's like super easy to rectify at only 33 weeks. They can swing back and forth for ages. Just always try to stay off your back, no leaning back on a couch. Lean forward on the couch, or on a birthing ball, and lay on your left side practically on your stomach as much as possible. :hugs:

RE Rachael: Awwww hun I think it's perfectly normal to be a little scared, but like you said before that you were really excited! So many women never even get to that point so I know you're going to do great! Sections are only bad if in the end you felt you had no control. You are so much more knowledgeable now and so much more confident that even if in the end you end up with a section it's because you made the choice to do so. :hugs:


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> Awww sorry to hear every one is feeling down, I know the weather aint helping as well as we are all real big now and the extra weight brings us down and makes us tired .
> 
> I am having a real gutted moment thought Connor was in Lovely position but he is back to back :( Trace of protein in Urine but thats just down to the extra discharge.
> 
> Hope every ones looking forward to xmas xxx

hey hun a lot of babies are back to back, even in labour and then they turn as they are coming down the birth canal... can make labour a bit longer but no real probs hunni so dont worry too much! but as others have said try not to lean/slouch and sit up straight etc and he might turn round anyway xxx


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> ha ha, I have forgotten all about the days of ovulation. lol.
> 
> wine, I didnt know about the being in labour too long and repeat section. It makes sense though. For practically the whole pregnancy I have been excited about being in labour and just the last week I have started to get scared! Scared that I am going to fail again really and end up with another section :-( I need to be more postive.
> 
> I'm going to make some mince pies with Eve today. I feel so ill still but need to keep going.
> 
> mummymadness are you going to start getting down on all fours to turn him? x

me too i was soooo relaxed last time and happy and thinking whatever will be! but i hated the section soo much even when i think about it now i burst into tears lol i'm just terrified of having to do it again... its the afterwards bit where im stuck in hospital and cant do everything that other people can do with their babies... i couldnt even change his nappy or anything at first and it was horrible!

i was feeling pretty relaxed until my consultant appointment and now i know theres so many restrictions etc i'm feeling pretty scared and under pressure to 'perform well' and get him out safely if you know what i mean? xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Jenni my midwife had a little feel and held my babies neck and asked if I could feel that. lol. 

I always lay on my left side so I'm hopeful he won't go back to back. I also brought a birthing ball today so when it arrives im going to start using it to slouch on. My consultant also told me to sit up straight with my legs wide apart so it does something to your pelvis to prevent back to back. 

wine, its the same with me. The procedure doesnt bother me, its the hospital bit afterwards. I hated it last time, same reasons as you, not being able to do anything. I wasnt the first person to give my daughter a bath, had to watch a member of staff do it. I was just so immobile it was rubbish. x


----------



## Jenniflower

My midwife checked me out, after having to ask *rolls eyes*, and she said baby is heads down and her back is against my belly. I asked her how she could tell she she had me poking around showing me what was her back, and her limbs, even her bum. I poked and poked and poked and still have no idea how she can tell all that. :wacko:


----------



## evewidow

aww wine and rach - i have to say 1st baby i wasnt really nervous about the labour i didnt know what to expect was quite relaxed about it . 
second time round i was shitting myself tbh , i got myself in more of a tizz than the 1st time, this time im a bit like meh ..whatever its gotta happen!

hopefully you will all be ok and get the labour you want. 

jenniflower- ikwym when they are like this here is the foot and the bum etc ..err ok i believe you lol ! i guess they feel loads of babies daily so easy for them to tell


----------



## Felicityjade

Hello everyone! So, iv been to the midwife today, and the perineal oil iv been using from mothercare has given me thrush :-( so not allowed to use that anymore! I will try just almond oil or something and see what happens. I'm 34 weeks this week and measuring 36 and baby is fully engaged! Very scary, no wonder iv felt like a water balloon about to burst the last few days, doctor had said I'll be early but not ready just yet! Hope everyone is feeling better and looking forward to Xmas  xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Felicityjade, thats brilliant! Baby is all ready  Can I just ask, were you managing to do the pernieal massage yourself? I had a go the other day just to see if I would be able to and could barely reach :-(


----------



## Felicityjade

Well it's tricky but was managing to do it, but then I read somewhere about a certain way your supposed to massage it in, which I didn't do I just rubbed it in! (maybe tmi) but I found easiest way was to put a mirror flat on toilet seat and stand over it so I could see where I needed to put it. 

I can't believe it's Christmas after tomorrow, I love Christmas just can't get into it that much this year, it's just a milestone to us, like 2nd tri, viable, double digits, 3rd
Tri, then Christmas then 4weeks left, I'm looking forward to next Christmas already with my own little family! Anyone else feeling the same or just me? Xx


----------



## Felicityjade

Well it's tricky but was managing to do it, but then I read somewhere about a certain way your supposed to massage it in, which I didn't do I just rubbed it in! (maybe tmi) but I found easiest way was to put a mirror flat on toilet seat and stand over it so I could see where I needed to put it. 

I can't believe it's Christmas after tomorrow, I love Christmas just can't get into it that much this year, it's just a milestone to us, like 2nd tri, viable, double digits, 3rd
Tri, then Christmas then 4weeks left, I'm looking forward to next Christmas already with my own little family! Anyone else feeling the same or just me? Xx


----------



## kns

i have read a little about perinium massage but read to use olive oil??? anyone know the best thing to use?
x


----------



## Virginia

I'm a little nervous today because this morning when I wiped, there was a little bright red blood...I know it's not coming from my bum, but I'm honestly not sure if it's coming from inside me, or if it's coming from where it's so irritated and itchy...It was just a tiny bit, and it was bright red...there was no CM in my underwear or any when I wiped either oddly enough...Please reassure me! I don't want to call the doctor (who might make me drive 65 miles in my unreliable car to the ER) if it's nothing...I hate it, but I probably have to wait a couple hours and then wipe again to see if it's "building up" iykwim? UGH!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

kns said:


> i have read a little about perinium massage but read to use olive oil??? anyone know the best thing to use?
> x

Yup I've heard Olive oil is great too. There was something Psychological about using the same oil I normally use to cook with going anywhere near... there. So I went with Almond Oil. Just as effective. 


RE Virginia: Gosh Hun I don't know what to tell you, I haven't been over to Third Tri yet to answer my own question, but have you asked the ladies in there? I was thinking about first it could be your plug? :shrug: Maybe it's a UTI or something. Sometimes you can buy UTI strips at a pharmacy so you wouldn't have to drive all the way to the ER. But Gosh hun, for bright red blood that isn't accompanied with mucusy stuff, I would say the trip may be worth it?


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> i have read a little about perinium massage but read to use olive oil??? anyone know the best thing to use?
> x
> 
> Yup I've heard Olive oil is great too. There was something Psychological about using the same oil I normally use to cook with going anywhere near... there. So I went with Almond Oil. Just as effective.
> 
> 
> RE Virginia: Gosh Hun I don't know what to tell you, I haven't been over to Third Tri yet to answer my own question, but have you asked the ladies in there? I was thinking about first it could be your plug? :shrug: Maybe it's a UTI or something. Sometimes you can buy UTI strips at a pharmacy so you wouldn't have to drive all the way to the ER. But Gosh hun, for bright red blood that isn't accompanied with mucusy stuff, I would say the trip may be worth it?Click to expand...

Possibly...I just went to the bathroom, and there was nothing so I'm not sure what's going on...I had a little leftover Monistat 7 from my earlier yeast infection, and I put a little on the outside where it's all irritated, and it stung a little in one area like it got into a cut...I'm thinking maybe I was itching it in my sleep and since I don't really have much CM right now, when I wiped earlier, I might have cut myself possibly? I'm going to monitor it for a couple hours and if I see anymore blood then I'll call the doctor. It really was a tiny amount of blood, but seeing any blood freaks me out. I'm not cramping or anything, and she's moving around in there still... I'll keep you guys updated. :wacko:


----------



## juicylove

Virginia said:


> I'm a little nervous today because this morning when I wiped, there was a little bright red blood...I know it's not coming from my bum, but I'm honestly not sure if it's coming from inside me, or if it's coming from where it's so irritated and itchy...It was just a tiny bit, and it was bright red...there was no CM in my underwear or any when I wiped either oddly enough...Please reassure me! I don't want to call the doctor (who might make me drive 65 miles in my unreliable car to the ER) if it's nothing...I hate it, but I probably have to wait a couple hours and then wipe again to see if it's "building up" iykwim? UGH!!!

Hope u be ok, even just ring and see what they say to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies...its quiet today, i suppose everyone is getting ready for xmas!
Just wanted to wish you all and your families a very merry christmas...hope you all have a lovely day!!!!!! xxx


----------



## winegums

Happpppppppppy christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!

anyone else watching 'one born at christmas' ??? it's getting me sooo excited not just for the birth of my little one but because i found out last week i have a place at university in september to do my midwifery degree!!!!!!!!!

hope you all have an amazing (and relaxing) day tomorrow!!!!

xxx


----------



## evewidow

ooh great stuff on getting a uni place winegums :D

yes im watching , i was surprised to see my hospital on there the lady that had the section !
i cry everytime theres a baby lol hormonal wreck 

well kids prezzies are in the sacks , santas mince pie is eaten , santas drink was consumed by hubby..just rudolfs carrot to dispose of and then the snowy footprints to make .

all you 1st time moms will be doing this next year :D

merry xmas everyone hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## lucky3

Well i made it up to my mum's in Notts for a couple of days and back, cleaned the house, put up new storage units for DD2, watched Home Alone with hubby and girls in their new christmas pjs now just waiting to be santa....

Merry Christmas everyone, have a lovely day today, or tomorrow depending on where you are!!

Clare x

and congrats Winegums, you must be so chuffed :)

and lets hope none of us have our babies tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

At this point, Lucky, I wouldn't mind having her tomorrow!! hahaha I am feeling very large and miserable at this point. She is so big, and sitting in my ribs almost all the time, which is killing me.. Plus my scoliosis is making the weight worse on my back hahaha


Anyways, we had our Christmas Eve Dinner tonight (the tradition that I started last year when I had my own place rather than living with my parents). Honey Baked Ham from the Honey Baked Ham Store, croissant rolls, mashed potatoes and gravy, Sweet potatoes (yams... the word is interchangeable here!), stuffing, corn, and fruit salad... I still don't have enough room for dessert (Cherry-blueberry pie and pumpkin pie.. I only care for the fruity pies, though)!! 

My little girl is definitely punishing me for eating so much, though.. she's been in my ribs for the last hour and a half since I finished eating dinner!!!


Anyways, Merry Christmas, everyone!! Hope your days are lovely!! We'll be spending ours in short sleeved shirts and shorts!!! :D


----------



## Virginia

I've had no more blood at all since yesterday morning - I really think it might have been a cut because it was so irritated down there and probably scratched myself in my sleep. 

Anyways, I hope everyone has a great Christmas!


----------



## Virginia

Is WannaB a February Lovebug? I thought I remembered seeing her in here, but now I'm not sure. She had her baby because she was bleeding at 33+6.


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> Is WannaB a February Lovebug? I thought I remembered seeing her in here, but now I'm not sure. She had her baby because she was bleeding at 33+6.

Is there a link you mind putting can't seem to find one. :blush:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ok, so I have a question for anyone that might be able to ease my mind....

I've been leaking colostrum type fluid since about 25 weeks or so, and of course the amount is getting to be more and more. My mom was shocked because she never leaked before any of her 4 kids were born.... It's at the point that when my younger sister (who, mind you is almost 19) was sick and crying because of throwing up so much, when I went to get her some bread and help her feel better, I started to feel that almost painful feeling my mom said was let down, and started leaking quite a bit until she stopped crying... it was ridiculous!!!

Anyways, in the last couple of days I've noticed that it's no longer completely clear. It is mostly clear, but it has a white discharge to it now. When I told my mom about it, she was confused and said it sounded like milk was coming in early, but that wouldn't be right either because I don't think baby would really be able to digest it so well as a new born... I'm just SO confused now as to why it doesn't look the same. Has anyone experienced this at all before??? I am not really freaked out, just confused as can be. So any ideas or anything would be so greatly appreciated. Otherwise I'll ask my dr about it on Wednesday when I have my appointment. But I'm curious if it's normal.


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Is WannaB a February Lovebug? I thought I remembered seeing her in here, but now I'm not sure. She had her baby because she was bleeding at 33+6.
> 
> Is there a link you mind putting can't seem to find one. :blush:Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/384720-growing-miracle-downunder-13.html#post8349964


----------



## winegums

Hope everyone had an excellent christmas? mine was the best yet! my son was only 6months last year so didn't really get it but he's 19months and yesterday he was running around ripping open presents and eating christmas dinner etc etc it was so precious and i just cannot wait till next year now hehe!

oh and i did i mention on christmas eve my son dropped my phone into a mug of juice and completely broke it so i was quite upset... OH kept saying don't worry we'll sort it........ Christmas day I opened my main pressie....... it was an iphone!!! OH said - see why i was so calm about him braking your phone? Now just do not let him near this one!!!!!!

hehe today just relaxing and eating chocolate atm  xxx


----------



## evewidow

it gets even beter winegums as next year he will really understand it , my youngest was well into it this year and my eldest was into all the writing to santa and stuff like that.

we had a good day , was chaos toys rubbish , boxes , paper everywhere. kids completly spoiled , they both went to bed at 6 ish after a bath they were knackered. 

i had some new pjs off my mom and lots of choccies so i can lounge about and pig out now haha..except today we have the inlaws over but im just putting out cooked meats and bread rolls etc ..cba to cook again !

had half a glass of cava yesterday was yum ...kinda wish i hadnt as i really fancied the rest of the bottle haha but i was good , drooled over the pate and the stilton though.


----------



## juicylove

1sttimemom08 said:


> At this point, Lucky, I wouldn't mind having her tomorrow!! hahaha I am feeling very large and miserable at this point. She is so big, and sitting in my ribs almost all the time, which is killing me.. Plus my scoliosis is making the weight worse on my back hahaha

oh i know how u feel my little princess is lying on my right side up in my ribs too its so uncomfortable esp after dinner :wacko:


----------



## mummymadness

awww looks like it was a lovely feb bug born then wow its all happening girls not long now :).
Hope every ones is well and had a nice xmas ?, Iv had more acid than a battery driving me nuts lol. xxx


----------



## Virginia

mummymadness said:


> awww looks like it was a lovely feb bug born then wow its all happening girls not long now :).
> Hope every ones is well and had a nice xmas ?, *Iv had more acid than a battery *driving me nuts lol. xxx

Me too! It's gotten so bad that my doctor recommended I take 300mg of Zantac TWICE a day. :wacko: I'm sticking to only 150mg once a day if I can help it...but there's been a couple times I've had to take another pill. :growlmad:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Juicy, that is where mine is, too!! On the right side, under the ribs! It doesn't help that my torso is pretty short, so no matter whether I have a full stomach or not, sitting or standing, she's ALWAYS there... But I do agree, it's worse after eating. It's like it lodges her higher into my ribs. SO not fun. :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I just had to post a comparison pic now... 34 weeks compared to 11 weeks... Oyy lol no wonder my back hurts so bad!!! :/

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs775.ash1/166505_1432259501086_1670877860_824430_6284761_n.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

awwww lovely bump hun..

I didnt think i could take zantac Virginia i am glad u mentioned it i am going to get some now :).

How are we all ?, I am sooo tired now i am in this last stretch xxx


----------



## Virginia

mummymadness said:


> awwww lovely bump hun..
> 
> I didnt think i could take zantac Virginia i am glad u mentioned it i am going to get some now :).
> 
> How are we all ?, I am sooo tired now i am in this last stretch xxx

No problem. And when that stops working (I think the acid becomes immune. lol), you can take Pepcidin (Famotidine). My doctor has worked in 2 states as an OB, and she said in Illinois, they tell her to recommend and prescribe Pepcidin, and in Missouri, it's Zantac. Lol. Both are rated B though, and I would be a million times more miserable without them.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you :) I feel HUGE. Everyone that sees me asks if I'm due any day now. When I tell them I have 6 weeks left, they are shocked! :/
I went and paid for myself to get a pedicure today, along with the foot massage. My feet are SO happy! hahaha :D


----------



## rachael872211

What is Zantac? I am desperate right now!

I hope everyone had a lovely christmas. I'm still feeling unwell, i'll hope to be better by new year!


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> What is Zantac? I am desperate right now!
> 
> I hope everyone had a lovely christmas. I'm still feeling unwell, i'll hope to be better by new year!

It's Ranitidine. 150mg is a "normal" dose that you can take twice a day, but my doctor recommended I take 300mg twice a day (because my body has gotten "used to" the dosage :wacko:)...I still only take 150mg when I need it (usually no more than once in morning and once at night). The generic name is usually "Acid Controller" but just check the ingredients. It works (and trust me, I'm usually totally anti-drug...lol).


----------



## mrskcbrown

1sttimemom08 said:


> Thank you :) I feel HUGE. Everyone that sees me asks if I'm due any day now. When I tell them I have 6 weeks left, they are shocked! :/
> I went and paid for myself to get a pedicure today, along with the foot massage. My feet are SO happy! hahaha :D

I did the same for my feet too! I dont think I had a good pedicure since september:wacko:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

mrskcbrown said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I feel HUGE. Everyone that sees me asks if I'm due any day now. When I tell them I have 6 weeks left, they are shocked! :/
> I went and paid for myself to get a pedicure today, along with the foot massage. My feet are SO happy! hahaha :D
> 
> I did the same for my feet too! I dont think I had a good pedicure since september:wacko:Click to expand...

I hadn't had one since June when my sister did one at her cosmetology school!! hahaha I pre-paid her in the beginning of October for one, but she never did it. So I gave up on waiting for her lol It was definitely worth the money though :)


----------



## mummymadness

Think i am nesting spent all day decorating babies room, Well its my little boys but baby ill be sharing its all cute and sweet :).

I look huge and am knackered but wow look only 40 odd days to go going to whizz by.

Hows every one today xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Think i am nesting spent all day decorating babies room, Well its my little boys but baby ill be sharing its all cute and sweet :).
> 
> I look huge and am knackered but wow look only 40 odd days to go going to whizz by.
> 
> Hows every one today xxx

I could do with some nesting juice. We've got company coming over tomorrow and the house is still a mess from Christmas. I've put it all off today, hopefully the last minute procrastination bug will hit me tomorrow whilst I'm making brownies and pumpkin pie.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all...think i could do with a foot massage, my feet are soo swolle towards end of the day :( not long now ladies and we will have our Little babies...cant wait :) x


----------



## mummymadness

Lots of nesting dust for you hun xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I need some of that dust too! 

I'm so knackered I can't stop sleeping. This afternoon I went to have a lay down on the bed and fell asleep.............kind of intended! and my OH done all the tidying up! I was very impressed and will let him play PS3 all night! 

But I seriously need to start doing something.....there is still lots of un-packing to do. Plus the washing maching keeps leaking and I have a mountain of washing to do. 

I got given a nightie and slippers for Christmas and was going to keep them for hospital bag, but I couldnt wait potentially 8 weeks to wear them so I put them on tonight! lol. 

Does anyone know where I can find a good list of what should be packed in a hospital bag? Also, is it a bit too much to bring a small suitcase? It really is a small hand luggage type suitcase...........? x


----------



## Virginia

Today me and the DH went to Wal-Mart to do my baby registry thing for my baby shower next month...and I had to go to the bathroom 5 times, of course, but when I did, I noticed my underwear was REALLY wet...like they were soaked...and even my sweatpants were kinda wet...now, we did DTD this morning, so it could have been the Dh's...stuff just leaking out... :blush: Or I could have peed myself...(although it didn't smell like pee...it DID smell kinda sweet...but I read that sperm can smell kinda sweet too...UGH)...I changed my underwear as soon as I got home (not long ago) and I guess I can just give it until tomorrow to see if it continues? (since that's about how long it takes for his stuff to drain out...) Do you guys think I should be worried? Brooklyn was moving like CRAZY today (like ALL DAY while we were in Wal-Mart, which is different for her)...I would put on a panty liner, but I'm out and didn't realize it....:dohh:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Rachael, I just got done packing my hosp. bag, and mine is a small suitcase. :D My mom actually recommended using a small suitcase, which ended up perfect since I have a few "just in case" things in there (in case I like one pair of pants more than another, or one shirt more than another...hahaha)..

Virginia, that happened to me about a month ago. I freaked out at first, but when I went to my next dr appointment, he checked and said everything was fine. He said that there are a lot of times when pregnant women will just have so much discharge and such that it will soak everything. But he also suggested calling the office if it happened again. Even now it happens from time to time, but since I see him every other week he says to just see if it happens more than twice in 24 hours, and if it does to call him. I would say just monitor it and call your doctor if you notice it again... :/


I finally got my hosp. bag packed for me, a bag packed with clothes and blankets and such for Baby Zealia to come home in, and got my room organized with places for all of baby's stuff. Plus her bassinet is completely ready, cover washed and sheet in it.... Car seat is installed... I am SO ready!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Virginia

1sttimemom08 said:


> Rachael, I just got done packing my hosp. bag, and mine is a small suitcase. :D My mom actually recommended using a small suitcase, which ended up perfect since I have a few "just in case" things in there (in case I like one pair of pants more than another, or one shirt more than another...hahaha)..
> 
> Virginia, that happened to me about a month ago. I freaked out at first, but when I went to my next dr appointment, he checked and said everything was fine. He said that there are a lot of times when pregnant women will just have so much discharge and such that it will soak everything. But he also suggested calling the office if it happened again. Even now it happens from time to time, but since I see him every other week he says to just see if it happens more than twice in 24 hours, and if it does to call him. I would say just monitor it and call your doctor if you notice it again... :/
> 
> 
> I finally got my hosp. bag packed for me, a bag packed with clothes and blankets and such for Baby Zealia to come home in, and got my room organized with places for all of baby's stuff. Plus her bassinet is completely ready, cover washed and sheet in it.... Car seat is installed... I am SO ready!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA

My underwear that I put on earlier are for the most part dry...so it must have been just a lot of discharge (along with the DH's...). It's just normally not that watery! Ah the joys of being pregnant....wondering if we are peeing ourselves, just having increased discharge, or having broken waters...lol. :dohh:

Ahh! You being ready is reminding me of how UNREADY I am!! Ugh. The baby's room STILL just has a ton of baby stuff piled up in it...I REALLY need to get it sorted...I need the DH to put a few shelves up for me in the bathroom for all my cloth diapers...we are going to use the washing machine/dryer as the changing table since the baby's room is really too tiny for a proper one....then I can probably fit the clothes in the little dresser thing we have.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I don't blame you, Virginia! I will be sharing a small, 9ftX10.5ft room with my baby, so there isn't much room in there either. I'm not completely sure where my crib will go once I have it lol but I'll figure something out, I guess... I'll just be using the floor/my bed/ whatever other surface is available for changing... haha I don't have enough room at all for hardly anything. 

So far, this is the corner where her Bassinet and laundry basket is...

And I have the edge of my dresser for her bath stuff (lotions, brush, nose sucky thing, soaps, etc...) and my lamp is where I have her diaper caddy hanging (full of NB diapers) with two things of size 1 diapers beneath it...

I have the clothes that I have for her folded and put in the drawers beneath my bed, and a few hung in my closet (just the ones for 3-6 months and 6-9)... I realized when putting them away though that I definitely need more for her... I don't have as many clothes as I thought I did :/ lol

Hopefully we can move into a bigger place before too long (probably around April or so)... that or hopefully my sister will be moved out on her own in February, so I'll be able to have my own bedroom, and her have a separate room with enough space for everything :) Fingers are crossed!! (and let me know if the links to the pictures don't work... for some reason my computer isn't letting me post the way I usually do :()


----------



## evewidow

hello everyone , ive come to moan again haha

so i finished my 2nd lot of anti biotics on monday and then once again the urine infection started once i had run out. so off to the drs today had the old stick in the pee test and yes its got blood in it again (tmi sorry ) so another week of antibiotics making this 3 weeks worth. i said do you think it will come back again he said i dont know it may do , so i could end up on anti biotics the rest of my pregnancy i guess , meh i guess ill have to see what my midwofe says on tuesday. he gave me a different dort of pill this time though so will see if it makes any difference. also the pills have given me thrush and he wont prescribe me anything until im in the clear so my ladybits are really suffering atm haha 

bet your glad you read all that !

still i have managed to get some cute baby clothes in the sales so that has cheered me up and on way back from the drs i fetched a jam doughnut which i shall be having shortly hehe. oh and if anyone needs baby wipes they are cheap on amazon again 9 for £6 ish :)


----------



## rachael872211

Oh Eve, poor you! I hate having UTI's.

I've had a rubbish day. I've spent it on the sofa. I was sick earlier and as I was over the toilet being sick I was wetting myself at the same time. Pretty degrading. My pelvic floor has pretty much gone. 

1sttimemom, I know how you feel about the clothes. I worry I don't have enough. :-( I'm still buying! x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Oh Eve, poor you! I hate having UTI's.
> 
> I've had a rubbish day. I've spent it on the sofa. I was sick earlier and as I was over the toilet being sick I was wetting myself at the same time. Pretty degrading. My pelvic floor has pretty much gone.
> 
> 1sttimemom, I know how you feel about the clothes. I worry I don't have enough. :-( I'm still buying! x

oh no ! :( 

arent we all at a very glamourous stage of our pregnancies now haha , so much for blooming eh.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I talked to my nurse practitioner today and found out that the earliest my hospital will let them induce me is at 39 weeks. I think I'm going to go for it (that would mean having it done Jan. 31st), that way I can have a better estimate of how much time I can take off work. They said I can be induced the 31st and get the epidural right away. I'm thinking YES hahaha so that would mean I have 4 1/2 weeks left!!! :D

She also said that it feels like the baby is a little under five pounds right now. My mom and I are estimating that she'll be born at between 7 lbs and 7lbs 8oz. The nurse estimated six and a half to seven pounds at birth, and said it's understandable that I was concerned that she'd be big because my belly is really sticking out there hahaha other than that though, all of my measurements are on time!!! :D


----------



## amber20

I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday break!


----------



## dd29

Helllloooo hope u all had a great Xmas. Just thought i wud give u a quick update saw my specelist last wk and she said that it was the show i had at 32 wks and had a bit of a surprise she said baby is already 3 5ths engaged and i think this happened at 33 eks cuz was in alot of pain. They have booked me in to b induced on 7th feb which is 4 days past my due date but she saif she will b v surprised if i make ot to 40 wks because baby is quite far engaged and havin the bloody show so early. Personaly i still think ill go the whole hog ive never had a baby early b4 so i just can't c it happenin. Wud b nice tho cuz im soooo ready I cant wait x x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all ??.

On subject of wet pants i keep coghing and weeing myself i am actually wearing sanitry towel tonight not a good look i can assure you lol oooo the joys lol.

My hospital bag is packed i have a big holdel like a small suitcase and remembered everything luckily lol. xxx


----------



## evewidow

oh dear mummymadness , i completely wee'd myself in a coughing fit a few weeks ago have never even leaked before i couldnt stop coughing i was really ill tbf hubby just looked on in horror as a puddle appeared lmao 
i can laugh now but it was far from funny at the time. !

i have a largeish holdall with not a lot in it yet ..i suppose i prob should make an effort.


----------



## kns

good afternoon everyone.

things are really getting close now for some of you, this time next month there may even be a few babies born already.

how 'ready' is everyone?

we have got to go buy a holdall yet then just a few bits for the hospital bag and planning on doing that this weekend just in case.

the only things left to buy for when he arrives are: monitor, terry nappies and think thats it to buy.

we have another scan @ 34 weeks then midwife @ 36 weeks to do birth plan.
that really got me thinking when we booked it yesterday how close things are getting.

now, as for wet knickers i dont think kim has as of yet but we are due at end of feb so still time for it.
she read last night she should be doing pelvic floor exercises???
no one has said anything and wouldnt know what or how???
x


----------



## lucky3

OMG it's all happening isn't it?!

You're right kns, some of us will have our babes next month....arghhhhh! Not at all ready yet, though have at least packed some overnight toiletries so that's a start.

I have been really busy over Christmas having various people over and I now think it was perhaps a bit too much! It is so lovely to just have our little family again :) Did tell hubby's sisters that this would be the last year they would both be able to stay over with their kids and one was like, oh your baby will be nearly 1 by then! yeah, right. we have lost our spare room for baby and i just couldn't cope with the noise of all the children this year, let alone with a baby trying to sleep! we'll see.

I have also been having this sickness thing with belly cramps etc since 13th December on and off. i don't know if i'm ill, am intolerant of all the christmas food or if it's pregnancy???? Will ask midwife when I finally see her next week (7 weeks since last appointment as it's my 3rd!)

Have also had some really disappointing news, was to have baby in a midwife unit but they rang to say that they are not letting women out of the area (i'm in next county) go there as there are staff shortages :( i really don't want to go to hospital, and its 35 mins away so am erring on side of home birth but hubby's not convinced and I don't know where my girls would go :shrug: it is a shame. What do you think girls?


----------



## Jenniflower

kns said:


> the only things left to buy for when he arrives are: monitor, terry nappies and think thats it to buy.

OIY!!! A monitor! I knew I was forgetting something. :dohh:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> OMG it's all happening isn't it?!
> 
> You're right kns, some of us will have our babes next month....arghhhhh! Not at all ready yet, though have at least packed some overnight toiletries so that's a start.
> 
> I have been really busy over Christmas having various people over and I now think it was perhaps a bit too much! It is so lovely to just have our little family again :) Did tell hubby's sisters that this would be the last year they would both be able to stay over with their kids and one was like, oh your baby will be nearly 1 by then! yeah, right. we have lost our spare room for baby and i just couldn't cope with the noise of all the children this year, let alone with a baby trying to sleep! we'll see.
> 
> I have also been having this sickness thing with belly cramps etc since 13th December on and off. i don't know if i'm ill, am intolerant of all the christmas food or if it's pregnancy???? Will ask midwife when I finally see her next week (7 weeks since last appointment as it's my 3rd!)
> 
> Have also had some really disappointing news, was to have baby in a midwife unit but they rang to say that they are not letting women out of the area (i'm in next county) go there as there are staff shortages :( i really don't want to go to hospital, and its 35 mins away so am erring on side of home birth but hubby's not convinced and I don't know where my girls would go :shrug: it is a shame. What do you think girls?

im booked for a home birth , however i am still ok to go to hospital as well. 
basically if im on my own or hubby is at work and cant get back ill have baby here , if hubby is here and kids are sorted ill go to the hospital . midwife is coming round in next 2 weeks to give me a box - dunno what it is supplies for them i guess and im covered for a home birth from 37 weeks. i basically ring up and they send 2 midwives to me and the gas and air haha. 
midwife said apart from an epidural they can supply everything else i might want ..guess that leaves pethadine then lol .
if i choose to go to hospital i just give the box back when they come to visit me after the baby is born. 

as for my boys , well ds2 is always here ds1 may be at school etc , i have a friend a few minutes down the road hopefully she will come pick them up and amuse them for a few hours then when im done hubby will pick them up.
worst case scenario they will have to go watch a dvd really loudly in their room till someone gets here ! i have the same issue if i go to the hospital i will have to leave them with a neighbour or something until my mom or dad get here to pick them up , i am gonna pack them a little overnight bag just in case they need it.


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Have also had some really disappointing news, was to have baby in a midwife unit but they rang to say that they are not letting women out of the area (i'm in next county) go there as there are staff shortages :( i really don't want to go to hospital, and its 35 mins away so am erring on side of home birth but hubby's not convinced and I don't know where my girls would go :shrug: it is a shame. What do you think girls?

That's a bummer Lucky :( I would say definitely go for the homebirth, but I may be a bit biased *wink* hahaha. In truth though being 30 min away from our hospital made me want a homebirth as well. It scared DH a bit being so far away if anything goes wrong, but the midwife assured him that the ambulance would get to me super quick.

And regarding your girls, have you thought about having them there with you? They both seem old enough to understand not to get in mommy's way. And it's a very natural thing you're doing so it would be good for them to see but of course you would have to be comfortable with that. What were you planning on doing with them if you were to go into the the birth centre? Do you have family that could come and pick them up?

Not sure if you're already over there, but you should pop over to the homebirth and natural forum. :thumbup:


----------



## SIEGAL

Jenniflower said:


> kns said:
> 
> 
> the only things left to buy for when he arrives are: monitor, terry nappies and think thats it to buy.
> 
> OIY!!! A monitor! I knew I was forgetting something. :dohh:Click to expand...

I didn't buy a monitor (For crying...I bought one for breathing). Do you think its neccesary if we keep our bedroom door and baby door open. We can't be more than 30 feet bed to bed (when she no longer sleeps in my room) so I should hear crying. Is it just for crying? or is it for other things like coughing and fussing where i won't hear it?


----------



## evewidow

i have one even though with both doors open i am about 15 foot lol , its useful for when you put baby to bed but you are downsair or for afternoon naps if you are in another room imo.


----------



## sleepen

hello ladies!

hope everyone is well. 
also wishing everyone a safe and happy new year.


----------



## mummymadness

How are we all, Monitors i knew i forgot something too lol good job we can have a thread to remember everything lol.

Still keep peeing myself when i cough i am so embarrassed :(.

Good luck to all having home births i wanted one but not alowed because i use to have epilepsy and they like to monitor me wich is a bummer i am sure i will be fine havent had a fit in 4 years but i guess its better to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## kns

mummymadness same here kim has severe epilepsy well had as her last fit was 5 years ago but risk of her fitting when going into labour. also getting monitored alot as she has to stay on medication throughout pregnancy as on topiramate??? causes growth and lung defects so having 6 scans up to now.
x


----------



## cerrie311

Hey girls just checkin in :wave: Hope everyone is feeling well. Can you believe in a couple days we can say we are having a baby next month? This is my first pregnancy and I can't believe how fast it is going. Just a little update We are both doing very well baby is growing properly and such I'm getting huge eeek! I have put on 25 pounds :dohh: But it is worth it :) Take care ladies!


----------



## rachael872211

Evening All, 

We finally have internet! woo hoo. I'm not using my brothers btfon which disconnected me every 5 minutes. I wrote a big message twice earlier and then the stupid thing went offline. 

1sttimemom, how come you are being induced? Have I missed something? 

Lucky3, isnt there a birthing centre near Diss somewhere? I'm sure I have heard it come up at work before. 

How far is everyones babies heads engaged? Mine is still "floating freely"

I did buy a monitor, a real cheap one though off ebay that cost about £15. I do have the breathing pad things too because someone lent me them. I'm going to keep the door shut when the baby is in his room because of my cats. I don't want them to go in his cot. I have already caught one asleep in his cot and it scares me! 

As we have internet again I decided to watch one born every minute on 4od and now I am shitting myself about the birth :-O 

Is anyone elses OH not cutting the cord? It never occured to me that he wouldnt want to but he has said he wouldnt want to and looked squemish. lol. Would I need to write that in my birth plan? x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Rachael, It's mainly just because she is so healthy anyways and it wouldn't hurt anything. That way I can take off work and not worry that I'd be sitting for two additional weeks with no pay before she comes, and have to add time off to the end of my leave. I will only get about 6-8 weeks total, so I want every day to REALLY count. I figure if I have the option, I might as well. If I go into labor earlier than that, it's fine because I can put in those exact 8 weeks or so. But if I put in for days and it took longer, I'd be screwed financially hahaha

And Cerrie, don't feel bad.. I've gained over 40 lbs so far (went from 112 lbs to 156 lbs so far) and still have at least 4 1/2 weeks to go!!! hahaha And this is my first pregnancy, also... :)


----------



## Jenniflower

I woke up this morning at 4am (Well when I say woke up what I mean is finally got fed up laying in bed without sleeping!) with horrid heart burn and sweating like a maniac. So now I'm bumping while catching up with my Sex and the City. :nope:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Jenniflower said:


> I woke up this morning at 4am (Well when I say woke up what I mean is finally got fed up laying in bed without sleeping!) with horrid heart burn and sweating like a maniac. So now I'm bumping while catching up with my Sex and the City. :nope:

I've been avoiding going to bed (it's 10:30 here) for an hour now because of bad heartburn/fear of my room being too hot (as always).. so I know how you feel kinda lol I usually wake up sweating up a storm, since the rest of my house freezes and turns on the heater, my room becomes a furnace every morning... No fun (esp. since I'm already hot as it is thanks to pregnancy) :( I wish we could get the stupid heater fixed.. it keeps sticking on and is driving me CRAZY lol

Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

lol yep i'm also awake and catching up on desperate housewives. I hate going to bed now just because I know I am going to get a rubbish nights sleep. DD came into bed this morning after having a nightmare, I tried to tell her that her hamster would look after her, but she wasnt having any of it, so she climbed into bed, and I was stuck sweating in the middle. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> We finally have internet! woo hoo. I'm not using my brothers btfon which disconnected me every 5 minutes. I wrote a big message twice earlier and then the stupid thing went offline.
> 
> 1sttimemom, how come you are being induced? Have I missed something?
> 
> Lucky3, isnt there a birthing centre near Diss somewhere? I'm sure I have heard it come up at work before.
> 
> How far is everyones babies heads engaged? Mine is still "floating freely"
> 
> I did buy a monitor, a real cheap one though off ebay that cost about £15. I do have the breathing pad things too because someone lent me them. I'm going to keep the door shut when the baby is in his room because of my cats. I don't want them to go in his cot. I have already caught one asleep in his cot and it scares me!
> 
> As we have internet again I decided to watch one born every minute on 4od and now I am shitting myself about the birth :-O
> 
> Is anyone elses OH not cutting the cord? It never occured to me that he wouldnt want to but he has said he wouldnt want to and looked squemish. lol. Would I need to write that in my birth plan? x

mine baby is floating away freely apparently its common with babies after number 1 though my 2nd engaged around 30 weeks iirc.

one born every minute - yes i watched that and i watched eastenders (how funny was tha the babies were all bathed and a few weeks old by the look of them ) and now ive realised oh shit i gotta do that again soon lol 

oh and cutting cord , mine doesnt want to , he tries to stay away from the business end if possible lol though the birth of ds2 the midwife was look dad heres the head and more or less made him cut the cord but he wasnt keen on it , i havent mentioned it really this time ill see if he wants to at the time , im really not fussed whether he does or not tbh.


----------



## dd29

J


mummymadness said:


> How are we all, Monitors i knew i forgot something too lol good job we can have a thread to remember everything lol.
> 
> Still keep peeing myself when i cough i am so embarrassed :(.
> 
> Good luck to all having home births i wanted one but not alowed because i use to have epilepsy and they like to monitor me wich is a bummer i am sure i will be fine havent had a fit in 4 years but i guess its better to be safe than sorry xxx

Aw hun totaly sympathise wit u i have a bad caugh and i keep peeing myself its sooooo embarrassing also got sore throte terrible head ache and can't stop sweating wat a way to c in the new yr lol.
I put the last few bits in my hospital bag but can't help thinking I've forgotten something. Errrrrrr! Also took all Xmas decs down sorted and cleaned house now just waiting for baby to come really hopw i dont have to much longer to wait really don't want to go over like last time. Feeling v fed up now I'm soooooo ready x x


----------



## dd29

Hi ladies i just want to wish u all a v happy and healthy new year. X x


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone!

thanks for the replies.

rachael - there is one at Eye which is where I was going :( sigh! Def thinking on the side of home birth now, esp after all the encouragement!

My OH won't cut the cord...DD1 did offer but not sure she really meant it!! Was considering seeing if i could do it - is that weird?!! Want to make sure I see and do everything this time as it will (most probably!) be my last and can't remember much from before!!

i don't think my bubs is engaged, will find out next week i guess. Do find i get what seem to be braxton hicks now if I "overdo it", though that seems to be fast becoming "do anything" - like walk to the pub!! And I feel all periody achey which i hope is the raspberry leaf not the beginning of labour!! :haha:

sorry to hear about you sweating ladies over the pond! Here it is still cold but has def got milder. So far though, i have been really cold this pregnancy, weird!


----------



## dd29

Hay hun ur baby may have engaged wen i had my 33wk mw app mine wasn't engaged at all but the following night I was having major painfull braxton hicks and i felt a lot of presure and stabbing pain down there. I thought it cud b the start of labour es as I had the bloody show at 32 wks' but everything calmed down after a few hours so new it was not labour however wen i went to my norm app at hospital a few days later they said baby was well. Locked down and 3/5ths engaged so i rekon all that pain i had at 33 wks was him engaging.:wacko:


----------



## lucky3

Jenni and Eve

the original plan was my dad and his partner, who live an hour away, would come and have the girls at our house. the girls could always come along to the unit to wait as it is farily chilled there.

I don't mind the girls being here for the home birth at all, i know I'll wail a fait bit but it's all a natural proces! Having them around may even help me chill?? Hubby isn't so sure though. 

And I'm not too keen on the idea of my dad being around when I'm in labour!! There are also friends in the village who have offered to take the girls so that may be a possibility, and dad take them to his house if it's over the weekend.

I think i'll chat to the midwife and see what she says. the thought of an epidural scares me anyway - don't want anyone messing with my back!!(my eldest can't understand why anyone WOULDN'T have one - no pain!!) last time I had pethidine, so that would be fine.

Hopefully baby's furniture is coming on Tuesday - was put off cos of snow. Then we will put baby's clothes away and I'll get a few "hospital" things together....and I might feel a bit more organised ha ha!!


----------



## evewidow

it is hard lucky , i still have no real plan for my boys i have a few people offered but midwife has said to prepare for a very short labour so who knows if anyone will get there in time! 

hey ..phone just rang it was my dr i have never had the dr ring me before ive had the receptionist but not the dr , anyway he was ringing to see how i was feeling and how my "waterworks" were as he didnt want me to be suffering over the bank hol while the surgery is shut !!! how very nice of him . he said ill write you a prescription for the thrush so i can have it ready but i cant use it till monday so i have been and fetched that . what a nice man , he never seems that interested when you go but i guess he is !


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> it is hard lucky , i still have no real plan for my boys i have a few people offered but midwife has said to prepare for a very short labour so who knows if anyone will get there in time!
> 
> hey ..phone just rang it was my dr i have never had the dr ring me before ive had the receptionist but not the dr , anyway he was ringing to see how i was feeling and how my "waterworks" were as he didnt want me to be suffering over the bank hol while the surgery is shut !!! how very nice of him . he said ill write you a prescription for the thrush so i can have it ready but i cant use it till monday so i have been and fetched that . what a nice man , he never seems that interested when you go but i guess he is !

hey wow, that IS good, makes you feel like a person instead of a number when they contact you like that. I do hope you feel human for tonight! Are you doing anything? We are going out for a (ludicrously expensive) meal with friends (8 adults, 8 children in total) then back to their house. Not sure how long I'll last though! Must admit, i'm not actually that bothered but hey ho!


re the homebirth - lets hope yours just "slips out" during the night and your boys sleep through, that would be easier :lol:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> it is hard lucky , i still have no real plan for my boys i have a few people offered but midwife has said to prepare for a very short labour so who knows if anyone will get there in time!
> 
> hey ..phone just rang it was my dr i have never had the dr ring me before ive had the receptionist but not the dr , anyway he was ringing to see how i was feeling and how my "waterworks" were as he didnt want me to be suffering over the bank hol while the surgery is shut !!! how very nice of him . he said ill write you a prescription for the thrush so i can have it ready but i cant use it till monday so i have been and fetched that . what a nice man , he never seems that interested when you go but i guess he is !
> 
> hey wow, that IS good, makes you feel like a person instead of a number when they contact you like that. I do hope you feel human for tonight! Are you doing anything? We are going out for a (ludicrously expensive) meal with friends (8 adults, 8 children in total) then back to their house. Not sure how long I'll last though! Must admit, i'm not actually that bothered but hey ho!
> 
> 
> re the homebirth - lets hope yours just "slips out" during the night and your boys sleep through, that would be easier :lol:Click to expand...

hmm that would be fab ..but unlikley to be that convienient isnt it ha

new year , no nothing we dont usually bother neither of us are that keen on new year anyway and the kids go to bed at 7:30 so restricted on that front anyhow.


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Evening All,
> 
> How far is everyones babies heads engaged? Mine is still "floating freely"
> 
> As we have internet again I decided to watch one born every minute on 4od and now I am shitting myself about the birth :-O
> 
> Is anyone elses OH not cutting the cord? It never occured to me that he wouldnt want to but he has said he wouldnt want to and looked squemish. lol. Would I need to write that in my birth plan? x
> 
> mine baby is floating away freely apparently its common with babies after number 1 though my 2nd engaged around 30 weeks iirc.
> 
> one born every minute - yes i watched that and i watched eastenders (how funny was tha the babies were all bathed and a few weeks old by the look of them ) and now ive realised oh shit i gotta do that again soon lol
> 
> oh and cutting cord , mine doesnt want to , he tries to stay away from the business end if possible lol though the birth of ds2 the midwife was look dad heres the head and more or less made him cut the cord but he wasnt keen on it , i havent mentioned it really this time ill see if he wants to at the time , im really not fussed whether he does or not tbh.Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that, I was like I hope this one doesnt come out big like them. lol. 

My Doc did say that 2nd babies dont tend to engage. Last time it felt like it was a sign, what other signs are there? 



dd29 said:


> J
> 
> 
> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> How are we all, Monitors i knew i forgot something too lol good job we can have a thread to remember everything lol.
> 
> Still keep peeing myself when i cough i am so embarrassed :(.
> 
> Good luck to all having home births i wanted one but not alowed because i use to have epilepsy and they like to monitor me wich is a bummer i am sure i will be fine havent had a fit in 4 years but i guess its better to be safe than sorry xxx
> 
> Aw hun totaly sympathise wit u i have a bad caugh and i keep peeing myself its sooooo embarrassing also got sore throte terrible head ache and can't stop sweating wat a way to c in the new yr lol.
> I put the last few bits in my hospital bag but can't help thinking I've forgotten something. Errrrrrr! Also took all Xmas decs down sorted and cleaned house now just waiting for baby to come really hopw i dont have to much longer to wait really don't want to go over like last time. Feeling v fed up now I'm soooooo ready x xClick to expand...

Wow, you are organised. I have to admit I hardly turn the lights on on the tree now and am looking forward to taking the xmas cards down. 



evewidow said:


> it is hard lucky , i still have no real plan for my boys i have a few people offered but midwife has said to prepare for a very short labour so who knows if anyone will get there in time!
> 
> hey ..phone just rang it was my dr i have never had the dr ring me before ive had the receptionist but not the dr , anyway he was ringing to see how i was feeling and how my "waterworks" were as he didnt want me to be suffering over the bank hol while the surgery is shut !!! how very nice of him . he said ill write you a prescription for the thrush so i can have it ready but i cant use it till monday so i have been and fetched that . what a nice man , he never seems that interested when you go but i guess he is !

I have no real plans for Eve neither. I have options so I guess it will just be whatever is best at the time. 

Thats so nice of the doc! x


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a happy and safe New Years!


----------



## winegums

So jealous of you homebirth ladies!
Can't believe im 36 weeks.... getting scared now lol - still need to buy so much eek! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Happy new years eve girlies, Just think after midnight we can all say "next month" is our month how surreal is that :) xxxxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Happy new years eve girlies, Just think after midnight we can all say "next month" is our month how surreal is that :) xxxxx

im so excited to say to people when they ask - when you due ? next month ... how sad am i lmao


----------



## winegums

omg my real due date is 29th jan....

in 10 mins IM DUE THIS MONTH


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Happy new years eve girlies, Just think after midnight we can all say "next month" is our month how surreal is that :) xxxxx

You know I keep thinking this but I'm so afraid to jinx myself!!! If I keep saying it knowing my luck I'll go until March 2nd or something.


----------



## misznessa

Happy new years ladiies!!! Well i still have an hour and half to go its 10:24pm here in nyc....hope u all have a safe and blessed one!! =]


----------



## Ley

Happy new year to all feb lovebugs xx


----------



## rachael872211

Happy New Year! 

Our babies are due next month. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

winegums, you are on the last box in your ticker! Now all thats left is the birth. x


----------



## mummy to be

Happy New Years to everyone! Hope that you all had a wonderful night and following day! 
Yes it is crazy to think that our babies are due next month.. i have a feeling that we might become a January baby here.. but we will wait and see i guess hehe :) 

Have everyone got their hospital bags etc packed? How much have you packed? 
I am worried that i am underpacked but knowing our hospitals i will be released within a day to come back home (that is what i am kinda hoping for anyways) so that will be great to be back home with Layla (DD) and Allan (HUBBY) and bubba :) I want to be in and out as fast as i can be :)


----------



## mummymadness

whoooo happy new year girlies, Next month its ours how exciting wine whoooooo 28 days left you are due this month how exciting :). xxxxx


----------



## winegums

happy new year everyone, hope you all had a good night? i stayed in with OH and we watched a scary film, then watched graham nortons nye thingie and the fireworks on tv! no energy to do anything else this year lol. then at midnight we went up to our LOs room and cuddled him whilst he was asleep and then went to bed.

I'm slightly panicking now as I haven't bought a car seat yet, or a pram, or any nappies etc

nappies are ok but i'm broke at the mo so not sure what to do about the car seat! :S


----------



## evewidow

do you know anyone that can lend you a car seat just until you can afford to get one ?

cant believe we are getting so close now , there will be a few born in jan i guess ..how exciting !!!

oh yea ..Happy new year !


----------



## Ava Grace

Happy New year everyone..not long to go now!! xx


----------



## lucky3

Happy New Year everyone!!

i ended up going to bed at 4.30 - OMG I didn't think i'd manage that! Rather tired today and can't believe we'll have baby by next month, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## amber20

Happy new years everyone!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I dont mind going Jan as long as its not the 29th thats my birthday lol... Iam sure over the next few weeks we have more and more feb babies born :) xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Happy New Year all :) nearly time for us now! I was 2/5s engaged a week ago so I'm not sure if I'll make it to 2nd Feb! Hope everyone is well and had a great Xmas and New Year? How does it work afterwards do we have another Feb lovebug thread for us to talk after our lo's arrive? Or do we continue with this one? Xx


----------



## Jenniflower

I was getting some bad period cramps last night with some pressure in my foof. And then today when I went over to DH's family for New Years lunch his Aunt said I was carrying a lot lower today than when she saw me just a few days ago! That's my small hope that made she's engaged. I thought I would know for sure though. :shrug:


----------



## Virginia

I don't know if mine's engaged or not...it seems like she still sticks either her head or her butt in my upper right side...and then other times, it seems like she's laying transverse against my belly...I hope she gets her little butt into position soon!


----------



## mummymadness

Well i know bubs aint engaged for me :( i can still feel his head freely wobble around above pelvis hoping soon . x


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Well i know bubs aint engaged for me :( i can still feel his head freely wobble around above pelvis hoping soon . x

How do you feel that? What does it feel like? You ladies who can tell what a foot is and what a head is amazes me.


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness that is great! 

I'm also wondering how can you feel the head? I'm going to try later. The only bit of my baby I know is his bum! I'm so glad though. I just hope he stays with his bum out the front! 

I did feel loads of pressure last night, thinking he might be going down a bit but I'm still carrying so high :-( 

Well I've had an expensive start to the year. I cracked oh laptop screen today and the cheapest screen we can find is £200! I wish it was my screen we broke cos mine is worth so much less :'-(


----------



## juicylove

Happy new year All, roll on feb :dance:


----------



## impatient1

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Happy New Year, everyone!! This next month will go by so fast!!

I was starting to wonder what was going on earlier, as I had loads of pressure and even some pain. My hips are killing me all of a sudden, and I'm pretty sure mine is starting to engage (or is fully engaged, hard to tell)... For awhile, my mom and I were timing all my pains though, as we were afraid I was starting to go into labor.. But, nothing yet, and the pains have passed, so I think it's safe to assume that nothing is happening... But I REALLY think she'll be here early still... We'll see


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy New Years! Our babies will be here very soon! Next month! Yay!


----------



## amber20

1sttimemom - I hope she hangs in there a couple more weeks! Good luck!


----------



## dd29

Any one feel like they got a really full bladder but wen u pre only a dribble comes out always wprse at night last night I cudnt sleep and tonight the same just feel so restless and cant relax and feels like i need to pee every few mins but hardly nout comes out. Really wanna cry cuz im just soooooo tired. I know its not a infection babys head was still 3/5 engaged wen i went thursday however been getting loads of pain so mayb he gone down more I feel like there is so much preshur on my bladder. It's not nice. Really hope this baby comes this month my specelist doesnt think ill make 40 wks but i find that so hard to believe cuz last bubs was v late. I had show at 32 wks and he engaged 3/5 at 33 wks but still nothing. Ive so had enough feel so restless cant relax can't sleep at all x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you! I'm hoping she'll make it at least two more weeks. Then she'd most likely be able to come home right away. :) Plus, then I can get two more weeks of work in lol :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

DD, I feel the EXACT same way!! I actually described it the same way yesterday to my mom!!!! I was starting to think it was an infection, but realized after a couple hours that it was definitely NOT an infection... 
I'm glad I'm not the only one, but today was a combo of that feeling, plus a feeling like I had a stomach ache all over my belly... I thought it was weird since my stomach is actually sitting really high!! :/

Anyways, I hope you start feeling better, too!! Feeling like this REALLY has me questioning how long I'll be able to work (I plan on working at least 2-3 more weeks, but this is getting ridiculous! I go back to work tomorrow after having a two week break!)....


----------



## dd29

It is horrible hun i wish I new wat it was. It's like 5.30 in the morn here and I've been awake the whole night my legs feel so restless and I just can't get comfortble the presure in my bladder is so bad like I'm gonna burst but like u I know its not a infection. I noticed baby seemed quieter yest but been moving tonight. It's the not sleeping thing thats getting to me xx


----------



## rachael872211

Dd29, I'm not sure if it will work cos ur babies engaged. When i feel like I still need a wee but nothing comes out I move backwards and forwards on the toilet. It's what I done last time I had baby too cos I couldn't leave the hospital until I had emptied my bladder. 

I've just noticed something dripping out of me. It's clear and I smelt it and it didn't smell of wee. And my discharge Isnt clear. I'm worried it could be my waters. Like if I have done some damage from the amount I have been coughing and being sick lately. 

But it has stopped now and if it was waters it would be continuous wouldn't it?


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Dd29, I'm not sure if it will work cos ur babies engaged. When i feel like I still need a wee but nothing comes out I move backwards and forwards on the toilet. It's what I done last time I had baby too cos I couldn't leave the hospital until I had emptied my bladder.
> 
> I've just noticed something dripping out of me. It's clear and I smelt it and it didn't smell of wee. And my discharge Isnt clear. I'm worried it could be my waters. Like if I have done some damage from the amount I have been coughing and being sick lately.
> 
> But it has stopped now and if it was waters it would be continuous wouldn't it?

It could be continuous but it could also just continue to trickle. One great trick to try is to lay in bed or on the couch for about 30 min. Then if you get up and feel lots of this trickling again I would go in and get it checked. (Oh! And put on a pad so they can test that) But if after you get up you don't feel anything then it could just be a different type of discharge. 

I swear I feel like my waters are going all the time. :wacko:


----------



## amber20

Isn't it crazy how not to long ago we were talking and comparing all of our pregnancy symptoms and now we are talking about prelabor signs and symptoms?!

It dawned on me yesterday that I'm starting to get nervous and very anxious. All 4 of my boys were here at 38 weeks which would mean only 3 weeks left. 

I told my doctor last week that I was getting scared of having the baby and her actually being a boy. I am afraid of buying anything pink! That and alot of people keep telling me that I'm carrying like a boy. Doc laughed and told me to tell them to put their money where their mouth his because he would bet them 100 dollars. I hope he is right!


----------



## evewidow

aww amber - i know how you feel but i have bitten the bullet now and bought pink though i have packed white in my hospital bag just in case , even though i been told at 3 scans its a girl lol.

rach - not sure about waters , when mine broke with ds2 they went whoosh and broke like a kettle full had been spilled out of me lol .


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, it is crazy to think that we're all talking about labor signs now! 

I am finally timing my contractions, and am pretty sure they're just braxton hicks... but who knows. I have no clue what to think anymore hahaha I get them pretty often, but they aren't really regular. So I don't know. I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens I suppose. 

Rach, hopefully your little one will stay put for just a little while longer... :) I would just keep an eye on it, and do like Jenniflower said, laying down and seeing if you still leak laying down or if a rush trickles when you get up again.... Good luck! :)


----------



## amber20

My MIL has done alot of shopping. I have only bought enough pink for the 1st week or 2 but that should last me until my baby shower.

I am anxiously awaiting her arrival. I am bringing her home in the outfit my parents brought me home in.

In 2 weeks most of us will be considered fullterm.


----------



## mummy to be

i was wondering what it is like for our waters to break.. i was induced with my DD and they had to break mine for me.. so i have no idea what it is like to go into labour naturally and that is making me super nervous!!!!! 

I have been getting braxton hicks like no tomorrow!!! Mostly about 7.30-8pm every night. It is super painful!!!! 
I have all our bags packed.. the joys of it all.. List is on the fridge for Hubby to grab and get around and collect for when the time happens hahahaha :) Wonder if he will find it all :D


----------



## rachael872211

I done the laying down thing and nothing came out when I got up. I guess I just wet myself again. Lol. 

I've been having lots of irregular tightnings today so I'm glad my womb is starting to get ready. My BH had pretty much dissappeared lately. 

With my first my waters broke when I was a good few cm dilated. They were then going in with the needle thing to break them and they gushed just before. After my waters broke was when my contractions started to really hurt and when baby eve turned back round to back to back. Grr! 

I'm finally getting there with baby stuff. I have brought absolutly eveything I need up to 3-6 months, with just a couple of things left to get with the rest of ages. 

I'm thinking I should pack my hospital bag soon. I think about it daily, but so dar have just picked out the suitcase :-s 

I really don't know what to put in it. The baby part of it is simple enough but what do I bring for me? I guess you take enough things for if you might have to stay in, but otherwise do you just wear a nightie or something to give birth in? 

I also saw on another thread a lady who had a labour bag and then the like ward bag. Is that a good thing to do? Keep it seperate?


----------



## amber20

With my first I was shopping at Walmart. I thought I had peed my pants so I went to there bathroom finished peeing and then finished my shopping. I went to my parents house to take a shower and get ready for work. As I was getting in and out of the shower I noticed that it was slowly still trickling out. That was when I realized my water had broke in walmart.

With my 4th son, I had a sweep done and 1 1/2 days later my husband was pushing stuff off the counter, joking around with me, so I would have to pick it back up. After a couple times doing that my water broke and gushed all over.


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> I done the laying down thing and nothing came out when I got up. I guess I just wet myself again. Lol.
> 
> I've been having lots of irregular tightnings today so I'm glad my womb is starting to get ready. My BH had pretty much dissappeared lately.
> 
> With my first my waters broke when I was a good few cm dilated. They were then going in with the needle thing to break them and they gushed just before. After my waters broke was when my contractions started to really hurt and when baby eve turned back round to back to back. Grr!
> 
> I'm finally getting there with baby stuff. I have brought absolutly eveything I need up to 3-6 months, with just a couple of things left to get with the rest of ages.
> 
> I'm thinking I should pack my hospital bag soon. I think about it daily, but so dar have just picked out the suitcase :-s
> 
> I really don't know what to put in it. The baby part of it is simple enough but what do I bring for me? I guess you take enough things for if you might have to stay in, but otherwise do you just wear a nightie or something to give birth in?
> 
> I also saw on another thread a lady who had a labour bag and then the like ward bag. Is that a good thing to do? Keep it seperate?

im only taking 1 bag (well if i actually go in the hospital), after having done it a couple of times before you realise how much you overpack 

for me i have packed : breast pads , maternity pads , pants , 2 nighties and a pair of pjs , slippersocks , nursing bra , bottle of squash , camera , spare pair of trackie bottoms , t shirt and socks to come home with , a few toiletries.


----------



## rachael872211

Oh thanks so much. I've saved that and I'll use it as a guide. X


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

I'm starting to get anxious and excited too I don't know what to expect this time as on my DD I just went into labour with a show first then followed by contractions. With my DS my waters broke in the morning as I was getting up to do my 50 wee of the night but I just felt a pop in my sleep and it was only a small bit and no pain followed till I was checked and admitted. So I don't know what's going to happen this time round. 

I have to get packing, I think it's a good idea to have a small bag for labour separate as my Hubby was so funny carry a big suit case around all day looked like he was going to do a runner :haha: 

I hope I go on time too and hopefully we all do don't like the thoughts of going 10 days over :(


----------



## Felicityjade

Hi ladies! Hope all is well and these blooming colds are not getting the better of you! So much to tell! Firstly, I was in hospital we'd thurs and let out fri night, I went in weds so they could just check everything was ok as baby had not moved in 24 hours, and when they put me on the machine, they asked if I was uncomfortable or in pain, I saidno, just had cold and sore throat so normal aches and pains you get with that, and it turns out I was actual having contractions every 8 - 12 minutes! So they examined me, and my plug had started to come away and baby is fully engaged! So they admitted me as they said it will either calm and be a false alarm or progress into labour! Obviously it turned into a false alarm but it was scary they even told my partner to prepare not to go home empty handed lol! 

So, following that we've been and got last few bits today so we re all prepared, we've arranged for pram to be ready then my best friend and I were meeting up for dinner, we went for a drink after and she had arranged a surprise baby shower, which was so lovely, had such a great night feeling half normal again going out and socialising! Then I got home and our pram Is here all set up, car seat, carry cot and all the extra's  so all in all a fantastic baby filled day and we are all set now! Scary stuff, with four weeks till due date but they are still telling me I won't make it till then, I'm happy everything is set and ready, so happy! 

Happy new year everyone, looking forward to all becoming mummies this year xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm feeling so frustrated not knowing what these contractions are.. I'm tempted to head to the hospital just in case, because I've been having tightenings all day, lasting 30-45 seconds each, and it seems like I'm getting more per hour (but I SUCK at remembering to watch the time they happen!)..... And now my back is absolutely killing me... Oyyy.... I dunno what to do...


----------



## 1sttimemom08

By the way, I FINALLY had my maternity pictures done today!! Here are a few of my favorites... They were all done with film by one of my closest friends. I just can't decide which are my absolute favorites :)


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1386.snc4/163811_1439874531457_1670877860_839582_693347_n.jpg

https://l11.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-ash1/hs786.ash1/167596_1439876411504_1670877860_839594_3210092_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs076.snc6/168606_1439876771513_1670877860_839596_6514883_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs262.snc4/39458_1439877091521_1670877860_839598_7921688_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs023.snc6/165369_1440104337202_1670877860_840073_95424_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1371.snc4/164366_1440104857215_1670877860_840077_3878146_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1337.snc4/162905_1440105697236_1670877860_840083_5650671_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1384.snc4/163613_1440107057270_1670877860_840090_3177676_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs798.ash1/168878_1440108097296_1670877860_840096_6332322_n.jpg


----------



## amber20

Lovely pictures!


----------



## impatient1

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you both!!


Well, I just got home from the hospital... turns out I was having contractions! Lol Not BH either... Real contractions! But I'm not dialated, but am very slightly effaced.. They gave me a shot to slow/stop the contractions, along with a medication. Here is the catch though. The meds will take a week to actually get approved and receive. In one week, if I'm having contractions still, they won't stop labor and I'll be having her. Soooo it sounds like I'll be having her soon, more than likely. That shot was NO fun though. It made me all shaky, and now woozy... And now i'm still having mild contractions, but they seem to be building in strength again. So who knows, really. But I believe that at this point if I went back with the contractions, they wouldn't give me another shot, they'd just let it happen... Pretty freaky being soooo close!!

Anyways, thought I'd update you all! Now I have to get to bed since it's almost midnight and I have to work in the morning (joy... I get to follow my student around while most likely having contractions.. this will be interesting..). Guess we'll know tomorrow whether I can continue working or not!!! :D


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> im only taking 1 bag (well if i actually go in the hospital), after having done it a couple of times before you realise how much you overpack
> 
> for me i have packed : breast pads , maternity pads , pants , 2 nighties and a pair of pjs , slippersocks , nursing bra , bottle of squash , camera , spare pair of trackie bottoms , t shirt and socks to come home with , a few toiletries.

I agree, with my son i was in hospital for 4 days and i STILL managed to overpack and i STILL had less in my bags than most people pack lol!!! I really don't see the need

I have two bags because my bags are small, my baby bag is likea handbag size and has a couple of vests, sleepsuits, nappies, a hat, a snowsuit, a thin blanket, a thicker blanket

my own bag is like a bowler bag if you know what that is, has some maternity pj bottoms, a easy access to boobs nightie, a baggy tshirt, some breast pads, some maternity towels, nursing bra, bottle of dilutable squash as i hate just drinking water so i can add it to my water, some tracksuit bottoms and a jumper to come home in, slippers because my hospital is filthy lol, some cooling spray because the hospital is SO hot, some lucozade tablets and high energy snacks, hairbrush and a couple of mini toiletries incase i end up in there a while!(including deodrant lol)


----------



## rachael872211

Felicityjade and 1sttimemom that's great but scary I bet! 

1sttimemom u were right not to ignore those feelings.

I love the pictures! My favourites r the one with the pic of 4d scan and booties and the one above it. 

I bet I'm going to be one of the ones who go ten days over. Lol. The midwife at my 
sisters surg now let their ladies go 14 days over!

I woke up this morning laying flat on my belly! I was scared I had squashed the baby and was desperate to feel him move. 

One of my oh friends gf had her baby on nyd. It was her first baby and it sounded like an ideal birth! She had her show at 830am along with some little pains. At 3pm her contractions were 2 mins apart so they went to the hospital. She had her baby at 450. He was 6lb2oz. No tearing. Gas and air was all she had. I'm jealous! I would love a birth like that.


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> im only taking 1 bag (well if i actually go in the hospital), after having done it a couple of times before you realise how much you overpack
> 
> for me i have packed : breast pads , maternity pads , pants , 2 nighties and a pair of pjs , slippersocks , nursing bra , bottle of squash , camera , spare pair of trackie bottoms , t shirt and socks to come home with , a few toiletries.
> 
> I agree, with my son i was in hospital for 4 days and i STILL managed to overpack and i STILL had less in my bags than most people pack lol!!! I really don't see the need
> 
> I have two bags because my bags are small, my baby bag is likea handbag size and has a couple of vests, sleepsuits, nappies, a hat, a snowsuit, a thin blanket, a thicker blanket
> 
> my own bag is like a bowler bag if you know what that is, has some maternity pj bottoms, a easy access to boobs nightie, a baggy tshirt, some breast pads, some maternity towels, nursing bra, *bottle of dilutable squash as i hate just drinking water *so i can add it to my water, some tracksuit bottoms and a jumper to come home in, slippers because my hospital is filthy lol, some cooling spray because the hospital is SO hot, some lucozade tablets and high energy snacks, hairbrush and a couple of mini toiletries incase i end up in there a while!(including deodrant lol)Click to expand...

Snap...1st thing that went in my bag :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

Eve and Winegums, thanks for the hospital lists that's really useful. you'd think I'd know what I was doing but I just can't remember!!

speaking of which - what are people planning to wear in labour?

Oh and Rachael - we're on our last box - OMG!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

I just noticed that! Woo hoo! 

I was wondering what to wear in labour too......


----------



## Jenniflower

I'll be in water so it's just a tanktop (vesttop) for me! Easy Peasy. I'll probably just wear that and a pair of lounging pants (trousers) until I get in though.


----------



## evewidow

i will be in my matalan £5 nighty for labour;)


----------



## carmyz

my bags are pretty much done i gotta get mini toothepaste and hairspray..baby bag is done.

gettin scared now lol but so lookin forward to meeting my lil girl. 

im not sure wat im goin to be wearin it all depends on if i can have a waterbirth..im goin to ask next m/w visit..if i can i ll be wearin my maternity swim top..

1sttimemom wow how exciting hehe if u do go into labour i hope it all goes well..im sure bubs will be fine iv noticed alot of babies arriving around 35wks.

emmies room is almost complete and box free lol.. i ll add some pics 2moro when my nets bk to normal..i really love her cot sheet set its so pretty..its so weird seein pink everywhere lol. Im takin a couple of outfits for comin home in as i have know idea wat will fit her..there all 0000 though


----------



## mummymadness

OMG peeing and contractions i missed loads lol, 1sttimemum i hope u have a great update from them contractions soon good luck hun..

As for Nightwear i packed 1 new nighty and one old one and a few pairs of shorts for just after ..

As for feeling bubs head MW showed me how go just above pelvis feel the rounded head shape and mine sits just above brim and i can move his head side to side so know he isnt engaged yet but non of mine did till i was actually in labour so aint worrying lol, I keep rocking on all 4s every night no way i am having another back to back labour grrrrrrr.

Hope every ones well ?. xxx


----------



## amber20

1sttimemom I hope everything goes ok! Keep us updated!


----------



## winegums

im just gonna wear a baggy nightie for labour - easy access haha

getting far too close for my liking now! lol xx


----------



## evewidow

im a melon lol ..only just noticed haha

i been having braxtons alot today , 1st time ive really had them in this pregnancy , and a weird pain just above my left hip , wonder if the little madam is engaging ? 

got a midwife appointment in the morning , my ds1 is excited as he is usually at school and he really wants to hear the heartbeat bless him.

ordered my raspberry leaf capsules today after going to 3 shops and they didnt have any pfft 

gonna finish my bag off this week .... maybe 

my boys are stopping at my moms at the weekend so im hoping to get a few more bits done round the house , pack the boys an overnight bag just in case and go for a nice meal/cinema with hubby - last time before baby comes eeeek.


----------



## winegums

i've started taking rasberry leaf capsules - they are really big!!!! lol
i am going to start taking evening primrose oil once i've only got a couple of weeks left - apparently it helps to soften your cervix up ready!

i need to do as much as poss because if i go overdue they will not induce me and i will have to have a repeat section :( and then if im labouring for too long they will have to give me a section!!!

so trying to prepare my body as much as i can so it does a good job lol!

no BH or contractions or anything yet which i'm happy about tbh :)

but i don't havea midwife appointment until 38WEEKS!!! and i last saw my midwife in october!!!!

saw a consultant inbetween but she just discussed my VBAC and said i had to see my midwife about other stuff :(


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> i've started taking rasberry leaf capsules - they are really big!!!! lol
> i am going to start taking evening primrose oil once i've only got a couple of weeks left - apparently it helps to soften your cervix up ready!
> 
> i need to do as much as poss because if i go overdue they will not induce me and i will have to have a repeat section :( and then if im labouring for too long they will have to give me a section!!!
> 
> so trying to prepare my body as much as i can so it does a good job lol!
> 
> no BH or contractions or anything yet which i'm happy about tbh :)
> 
> but i don't havea midwife appointment until 38WEEKS!!! and i last saw my midwife in october!!!!
> 
> saw a consultant inbetween but she just discussed my VBAC and said i had to see my midwife about other stuff :(

about the EPO .... i read that most ladies "put one up" at bedtime 

cant say ive ever used EPO or heard about its uses unil this forum lol 

with ds2 i ate a fresh pineapple every day for the last 2 weeks - he came on his day, coincidence maybe but ill be doing it again.


----------



## juicylove

1sttimemom08 said:


> Thank you both!!
> 
> 
> Well, I just got home from the hospital... turns out I was having contractions! Lol Not BH either... Real contractions! But I'm not dialated, but am very slightly effaced.. They gave me a shot to slow/stop the contractions, along with a medication. Here is the catch though. The meds will take a week to actually get approved and receive. In one week, if I'm having contractions still, they won't stop labor and I'll be having her. Soooo it sounds like I'll be having her soon, more than likely. That shot was NO fun though. It made me all shaky, and now woozy... And now i'm still having mild contractions, but they seem to be building in strength again. So who knows, really. But I believe that at this point if I went back with the contractions, they wouldn't give me another shot, they'd just let it happen... Pretty freaky being soooo close!!Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thought I'd update you all! Now I have to get to bed since it's almost midnight and I have to work in the morning (joy... I get to follow my student around while most likely having contractions.. this will be interesting..). Guess we'll know tomorrow whether I can continue working or not!!! :D

Good Luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies! I've been having the contractions all day again today, mostly in my back. My dr said to try relaxing, see if it slows them. But so far it isn't. My back is only getting more painful. But I will be going to my dr's office tomorrow first thing in the morning to see what they say....


----------



## rachael872211

Good idea 1sttimemom. I hope your doctors visit go well and keep us updated. 

I forgot about the epo. I've still got some somewhere from the ttc days. I'll hunt them out ready. 

I'm going to try and feel for his head later, although I really don't know what I'm feeling. Lol. 

I have been getting loads of pressure in my pelvis lately, but then it goes. I wonder if he's checking it out. Lol. 

I have been struggling to drink my rlt. I'm now on 2 cups a day. Sometimes I think it's actually quite nice, other times I forget it and it goes a little bit cold I have to drink it in one just to get it out of the way. 

I've got everything we need now, apart from breast pads. They were out of stock at tescos yesterday, so I'll just wait till next week. My nursing bras should arrive today. I can't wait! I'm so uncomfortable. Debenhams had a sale on if anyone is interested. And it was free delivery. X


----------



## dd29

Anyone else feeling really fed up? I just want labour to start now I've totaly had enough I'm fed up wit being in sooooo much pain i havent slept prop for wks on end can't stop crying feel really low I'm am preying I do not go over due this time. After all those pains I was having it turned out that he has engaged a tiny bit more so im inbeteen 3/5 and 2/5 had my show wks ago but they said baby bein engaged and show doesn't mean baby will come any earlier soooooo gutting they will not touch me till im over due its so crap just wish my waters wud break been getting strong pains but wen they put me on machine said its just braxton hicks. Felt my cervix and its well soft is there anything i can do that may start labour that works cuz if there isnt ill just go over due. Im off to drs tommorow. Cuz they think i need anti depressents had post natal dep in past and they said im high risk again havevent been on meds gor 3 yrs and really don't wanna go down that road again but looks like i got no choice. Ive begged and cried for them to start me off at 38 or 39 wks es as I'm on crutches with severe spd but they said no there not gonna do anything till I'm a wk over due. Feel so down :0(

Sorry about the long moan girls but I don't know where else to turn x


----------



## lucky3

Rachael, I've had the same prob with breast pads in tesco, they've been out of stock everytime I've looked - who's buying them all? LOL!


----------



## evewidow

just got back from midwife appointment and for the 1st time in 3 weeks my urine is clear hurrah !

everything else is fine and im covered for my home birth from the 28th january ...which really isnt that long away eeeek.

baby head down but not engaged still 

finally got my HIP form , so just filled that in , now gonna apply for my maternity allowance and do my tax return ..im so lazy leave it all to the last minute - slapped wrists lol !


----------



## winegums

i have breast pads as i've been leaking already for ages... need some maternity towels/pads though which ill get from tesco tomorrow. i also have seemed to have lost all my sons old muslin cloths and they were really handy in the begining so i need to get some more of them!

dd29 i wouldn't try anything just get as your not term yet, if you have your baby now they still class it as premature and may need to spend time in the hospital which obviously you wouldn't want for baby! i know the lastfew weeks are hard and i am in a lot of pain as well but i'd rather him come out when hes ready and just put up with the pain for now

1st time mom let us know how it goes hun xxxxxx


----------



## dd29

Thanks winegums yeah I wud rather him b healthy I wudent want him coming untill 38 wks which they clas as term just don't want to go over. I feel terrible having es wen u think about all those poor woman that have been trying 4 a long time I'm trying to look on the brighter side just wish the pain wud settle and I get some sleep. I just cant get confy at all or relax I was 2 wks over due last tine and had to b induced just don't want that happening again x x


----------



## lucky3

Eve - yay for the clear urine!!

Winegums, what you say about early baby is so true - we're all keen to meet them but having to stay in SCBU wouldn't be good...not long though everyone and we'll be full term! 2 days for you WG!!

Did people see Lianne (Ley) was in hospital overnight with contractions but I think they have stopped now so she should be home again soon. Hope everything is ok hun :)


----------



## rachael872211

I never notice when Ley goes to hosp. lol. I hope she is ok though. 

I wonder where all the breast pads are then??????????? 

I am really anxious about breast-feeding. Last time with Eve I was leaking all the time and soaked the pads......clothes, everything. It was a nightmare. I hope its not the same this time. 

dd29, are you able to get plenty of rest to keep off your legs? x


----------



## evewidow

plenty of breast pads in boots and babies r us i got myself 2 packs for now , ive never really been a leaker thankfully.


----------



## kns

is ley ok?
we have been searching the net for reviews on breast pads, we were going to get the washable ones but everything we came across basically said they were terrible and didnt soak up anything.
so we have has some bought for us but they are wilko's own, havent seen any reviews so bought some lankoish? ones as they had good reviews, may even invest in some lilypadz?
what brands does everyonr recommend?
x


----------



## rachael872211

I'm going to the city in the week, so I will go to Boots and get some from there. 

My Nursing bras arrived today. woo hoo!! They are so much more comfortable and I feel so much better without my boobs falling out all the time. I hope tonights sleep is better cos of better support. 

I think my baby may have engaged a little bit. His bum feels lower down, like before it has been nudging my sternum, but now hes further away, and, dare I say it, my heartburn hasnt been as bad today or yesterday..........I have a appointment next week, so hopefully he'll be a bit engaged. 

One of the ladies I got to know on here when ttc has gone into labour. Well hopefully. Contractions are 3 mins apart. I'm really excited for her! Shes 38 weeks, so I think she is a January Jellybean. x


----------



## amber20

Winegums you are getting really close! Not to much longer and hes fullterm! Woohooo!!!


----------



## winegums

Regarding breast pads with my son i bought all different makes of disposable ones - mothercare, boots etc they were all similar and worked fine

I've heard bad reviews about the washable ones as well and for me its too much hassle with the amount of washing you do when they are little anyway haha, this time i got some from asda and again they are fine

maternity towels or pads or whatever though i've found the best was tesco last time i was really impressed with them so will be getting some from there later

I didn't know lay was in hospital hope she is ok!!!!!! i always miss posts lol xxx


----------



## winegums

I know! 2 days till I'm 37 weeks! Quite scary to think about but I'm sooo thankful that he's still in there all snug and comfy and didn't try and make an escape any earlier! Now I just need to not go overdue lol as I can't be induced! xx


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> I know! 2 days till I'm 37 weeks! Quite scary to think about but I'm sooo thankful that he's still in there all snug and comfy and didn't try and make an escape any earlier! Now I just need to not go overdue lol as I can't be induced! xx

Ah yes, same here! Do you have another consultant appointment for when you are overdue? I have one on the 9th February, I will be 6 days overdue, I guess that is when they will discuss cesarean. 

If you don't mind me asking, why did you have a section the first time around and was in planned or emergency? 

I'm glad to hear the tesco ones are good. I was surprised at how cheap they were too at a £1 a packet. 

How long do you normally bleed for afterwards? I can't remember. x


----------



## winegums

i think you can bleed for up to about 6 weeks, but it depends on the person- it also depends on whether you have a physiological third stage or a managed/active third stage.

I bled loadssss afterwards it was horrible!

i had a c section because at 39 weeks they realised he was breech and no one had noticed! i discussed delivering him vaginally but they said the midwives at that hospital hadn't much experience of breech births etc :S so ended up planning a section for a couple of days later - was all a bit of a rush!

what about you was yours emergency/planned? xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Mine was emergency, failure to progress. I went into labour and got to pushing, but my contractions slowed down and was put on drip, then I couldnt push her out, so I had forceps and vontuce, but then (I don't remember this, my birthing partner told me) she was getting distressed so they decided to go for section. x


----------



## evewidow

regarding breast pads - i found the cheaper ones / stores own a bit itchy and they left bits of paper on me . i prefered tommee tippee , avent or lanisoh however lanisoh were expensive


----------



## Jenniflower

there's always so much to catch up on after waking up!

1stimemom - I hope everything is going well with you hun. Keep us updated :hugs:

Regarding Breast pads I'm really bummed to hear the reusable don't work :( Granted I'm not leaking yet (I don't even know if mine work!) but if I could I was hoping to get those kind. I'm going for reusable wipes/nappies anyways so I thought it would just be easy fit those into the washing.


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> there's always so much to catch up on after waking up!
> 
> 1stimemom - I hope everything is going well with you hun. Keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> Regarding Breast pads I'm really bummed to hear the reusable don't work :( Granted I'm not leaking yet (I don't even know if mine work!) but if I could I was hoping to get those kind. I'm going for reusable wipes/nappies anyways so I thought it would just be easy fit those into the washing.

my friend has been using reusables for the past few months , ill ask her later on her opinions, i would like to know too as same as you ill be washing nappies anyway...how is your nappy stash coming along


----------



## Virginia

I have reusable breast pads and they work fine for me - I've been leaking since about 17 weeks. I don't have experience with massive leaking (like after birth), but I don't see why they wouldn't work...They are a little bulky though (at least the ones I have), so I wouldn't wear them in public, but for home, they are great.


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> there's always so much to catch up on after waking up!
> 
> 1stimemom - I hope everything is going well with you hun. Keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> Regarding Breast pads I'm really bummed to hear the reusable don't work :( Granted I'm not leaking yet (I don't even know if mine work!) but if I could I was hoping to get those kind. I'm going for reusable wipes/nappies anyways so I thought it would just be easy fit those into the washing.
> 
> my friend has been using reusables for the past few months , ill ask her later on her opinions, i would like to know too as same as you ill be washing nappies anyway...how is your nappy stash coming alongClick to expand...

It's very much growing! I think I'm doing my DH's head in though with all the different types. He doesn't quite understand that not all the types will work and I need a few of each to decided. He says he has dreams of Flips and bamboozles and cow prints. :haha:


----------



## Virginia

I am cloth diapering also. =D


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> I am cloth diapering also. =D

Do you ladies go over to the natural parenting thread much? I know it's reminiscent to what stage we're in, but I find I'm in natural parenting more often now than third tri. I hardly hang out in Third Tri anymore. I think I'm just totally ready for her to be here!


----------



## lucky3

i must admit I was just going to go cheap and cheerful for breast pads as I'm not particularly leaky usually. but now I'd just go for in stock :haha: there's not a load of choice in my little town but might pop to boots, superdrug or morrisons I guess.

Had my midwife appointment this pm. Everything is good, phew baby is the right way up and 2/5 engaged so DD29 you were right (I think it was you, memory like a sieve!!)

She is also happy for me to have a home birth so is doing a home visit on Friday :)

baby's furniture also arrived this pm (after snow delay last year) and so I've started putting all her stuff away. i did order a small wardrobe as the room is quite small (7 foot by ?12 foot?) but they've sent a normal one. Not sure what to do. I was worried it might dominate the room but was also worried the small one would be too small :shrug: can't really be bothered sending it back and waiting so tempted to say stuff it, espec as it should cost more :haha: and it looks fine :)


----------



## rachael872211

Ooh Clare thats brilliant! Is there much you have to do to prepare for the home birth? x


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies hope ur ok 1sttimemum and ley i never caught that thread so hope shes well ??.
I have baught asda breast pads used them last time they were great and bought lots of diferent maternity pads i bleed tonnes and tonnes after .

Baby still back to back if i do any more rocking to try move him gonna turn in to a rocking horse lol, xx


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> there's always so much to catch up on after waking up!
> 
> 1stimemom - I hope everything is going well with you hun. Keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> Regarding Breast pads I'm really bummed to hear the reusable don't work :( Granted I'm not leaking yet (I don't even know if mine work!) but if I could I was hoping to get those kind. I'm going for reusable wipes/nappies anyways so I thought it would just be easy fit those into the washing.
> 
> my friend has been using reusables for the past few months , ill ask her later on her opinions, i would like to know too as same as you ill be washing nappies anyway...how is your nappy stash coming along Click to expand...
> 
> It's very much growing! I think I'm doing my DH's head in though with all the different types. He doesn't quite understand that not all the types will work and I need a few of each to decided. He says he has dreams of Flips and bamboozles and cow prints. :haha:Click to expand...

haha mine just tuts and says dont we have enough now lol , i only got into cloth nappies about half way through with ds2 but he potty trained early so only wears one at night so hubby hasnt really got much of a clue so im trying to keep the simple ones for him haha 



Jenniflower said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> I am cloth diapering also. =D
> 
> Do you ladies go over to the natural parenting thread much? I know it's reminiscent to what stage we're in, but I find I'm in natural parenting more often now than third tri. I hardly hang out in Third Tri anymore. I think I'm just totally ready for her to be here!Click to expand...

i read but dont often post 



lucky3 said:


> i must admit I was just going to go cheap and cheerful for breast pads as I'm not particularly leaky usually. but now I'd just go for in stock :haha: there's not a load of choice in my little town but might pop to boots, superdrug or morrisons I guess.
> 
> Had my midwife appointment this pm. Everything is good, phew baby is the right way up and 2/5 engaged so DD29 you were right (I think it was you, memory like a sieve!!)
> 
> She is also happy for me to have a home birth so is doing a home visit on Friday :)
> 
> baby's furniture also arrived this pm (after snow delay last year) and so I've started putting all her stuff away. i did order a small wardrobe as the room is quite small (7 foot by ?12 foot?) but they've sent a normal one. Not sure what to do. I was worried it might dominate the room but was also worried the small one would be too small :shrug: can't really be bothered sending it back and waiting so tempted to say stuff it, espec as it should cost more :haha: and it looks fine :)

yay for home births ..my midwife said to me today for me to get something to cover stuff up with , she said cheap shower curtains were the best , and something to kneel on if not in a bed or pool ie like an old quilt etc


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey All - just heard there's an ASDA baby event on the 18th January - worth it for all the extra bits and peices maybe?

Can't believe I've only got 29 days to go! Eeek!

Any news on Ley? xx


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Ooh Clare thats brilliant! Is there much you have to do to prepare for the home birth? x

the midwife is coming on Friday so hopefully she will tell me everything :)

Shower curtains sounds a good idea though :haha:


----------



## evewidow

wiiwidow said:


> Hey All - just heard there's an ASDA baby event on the 18th January - worth it for all the extra bits and peices maybe?
> 
> Can't believe I've only got 29 days to go! Eeek!
> 
> Any news on Ley? xx

her last status 3 hours ago was that she was exhausted - the contractions started again and that she is in for another night at the hospital.


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> Hey All - just heard there's an ASDA baby event on the 18th January - worth it for all the extra bits and peices maybe?
> 
> Can't believe I've only got 29 days to go! Eeek!
> 
> Any news on Ley? xx
> 
> her last status 3 hours ago was that she was exhausted - the contractions started again and that she is in for another night at the hospital.Click to expand...

Aw bless her...poor chicken. Hope everything's ok and she gets some respite! :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

wiiwidow said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> Hey All - just heard there's an ASDA baby event on the 18th January - worth it for all the extra bits and peices maybe?
> 
> Can't believe I've only got 29 days to go! Eeek!
> 
> Any news on Ley? xx
> 
> her last status 3 hours ago was that she was exhausted - the contractions started again and that she is in for another night at the hospital.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bless her...poor chicken. Hope everything's ok and she gets some respite! :hugs:Click to expand...

She's been sent home on strict bedrest now, going to see the midwife on Thursday. Thinking of you hun, hang in there baby, it's too early!!


----------



## carmyz

hope ley is ok and hanging in there..wonder if she ll have bubs?


----------



## carmyz

> She's been sent home on strict bedrest now, going to see the midwife on Thursday. Thinking of you hun, hang in there baby, it's too early!!

oh ok then thats good news


----------



## rachael872211

Oh bless her, I hope shes ok. x


----------



## mummymadness

awww hang on in there hun xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hope your both ok ley and 1sttime ...and your babies stays put a little longer :) 
hey ladies how are we all? I got confirmation the other day that i can go to my local birthing centre instead of the hospital...which i am soo pleased about :)
just hope he isn't still lying breech at consultant on monday...or that idea could go down the drain :(
Anyone else having a birth centre birth? x


----------



## juicylove

Hope ley is ok, I'm due same day as ley now I'm panicing better get packing!!!

Hope all is ok with 1sttime too :hugs:


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> I am cloth diapering also. =D
> 
> Do you ladies go over to the natural parenting thread much? I know it's reminiscent to what stage we're in, but I find I'm in natural parenting more often now than third tri. I hardly hang out in Third Tri anymore. I think I'm just totally ready for her to be here!Click to expand...

I read it sometimes, but I don't post too much. I rarely read the third tri anymore except to look at pictures of the newbies. lol

I need to get my bags packed...I'm so procrastinating...Ugh. I am SO ready for baby to be here though...

I hope everything is okay with Ley and anyone else having pre-term scares. :wacko:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you ladies for your concern!!! :)

I swear, this has been the longest 24 hours of my life!! lol

Well, so much for working up until I'm due! I have been told to take it easy and not do too much walking. Well, my job is following around a student all day, so I won't be returning to work until after baby is born. Last night I was sitting in an office getting insurance on my car, and I felt/heard a 'pop' from my pelvis. At first I thought my water had broken, but nothing came out. My contractions are still every five minutes, and getting longer. I went to the doctor this morning, and I saw his assistant (who I don't like much anyways). SHE says the contractions are braxton hicks, but the hospital said Sunday they were true contractions. 
Anyways, she said if I don't want to take the meds they gave me Sunday, I don't have to. Baby is healthy and they said if she did come, they are almost positive she'd be ok. But hopefully she'll stay put until at least Sunday when I'm 36 weeks and can be assured that she'll be ok (according to my doctor)..... 

For the time being though, I'm frustrated as all hell because they always say if contractions are 5 minutes apart, regular, and getting to be about a minute long, then head to the hospital. But they've been like that for two days with no dialation, and I've been sent home both days. So now how in the hell am I supposed to know when to go unless my water breaks?!?! Oyyyyy... I just don't know what to do now... I guess I'll be sitting around and waiting to see what happens... But my back is definitely killing me. My contractions are mostly in my back. They start there, intensify there while my stomach gets completely rock hard, and starts dying down after my stomach softens up... Oyyy..... :(


As far as breast pads go, I started with Avent, and now love Lanisoh adhesive ones (disposable)... I've been leaking since about 26 weeks, and now leak a ton (Oh, joy... hahaha I'm afraid to know what it'll be like after baby is born!).... So far, the lanisoh are working great for me, absorb quite a bit and are comfortable and not so noticeable. But who knows what it'll be like later, after she's born lol I certainly hope they hold up...


----------



## Jenniflower

1sttimemom08 said:


> Thank you ladies for your concern!!! :)
> 
> I swear, this has been the longest 24 hours of my life!! lol
> 
> Well, so much for working up until I'm due! I have been told to take it easy and not do too much walking. Well, my job is following around a student all day, so I won't be returning to work until after baby is born. Last night I was sitting in an office getting insurance on my car, and I felt/heard a 'pop' from my pelvis. At first I thought my water had broken, but nothing came out. My contractions are still every five minutes, and getting longer. I went to the doctor this morning, and I saw his assistant (who I don't like much anyways). SHE says the contractions are braxton hicks, but the hospital said Sunday they were true contractions.
> Anyways, she said if I don't want to take the meds they gave me Sunday, I don't have to. Baby is healthy and they said if she did come, they are almost positive she'd be ok. But hopefully she'll stay put until at least Sunday when I'm 36 weeks and can be assured that she'll be ok (according to my doctor).....
> 
> For the time being though, I'm frustrated as all hell because they always say if contractions are 5 minutes apart, regular, and getting to be about a minute long, then head to the hospital. But they've been like that for two days with no dialation, and I've been sent home both days. So now how in the hell am I supposed to know when to go unless my water breaks?!?! Oyyyyy... I just don't know what to do now... I guess I'll be sitting around and waiting to see what happens... But my back is definitely killing me. My contractions are mostly in my back. They start there, intensify there while my stomach gets completely rock hard, and starts dying down after my stomach softens up... Oyyy..... :(

Well I'm glad to hear you're still hanging in there hun. :hugs: I hope you can make it till Sunday as well because then you're practically full term, not to mention everyday counts I'm sure!

I haven't a clue what to tell you about when you should go in now though. I could only imagine how confusing that must be. I would say if they drop below 4 min then definitely head your butt in there! 

So what do you think that Pop was if it wasn't your waters? Just your pelvis getting in place?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I have no idea. And when I told the stupid nurse, she just shrugged it off. I've been trying to google it like crazy. My mom told a woman she works with and the lady said to be ready any day. Apparently her sister had the same thing happen where she had a pop and no waters, and within two days she went into labor. Apparently it was her mucus plug separating, but not dropping.. So now I have no idea!! lol It's all just so frustrating. I know every pregnancy is different, but I wish there were just a couple more signs I could use to know what's going on.

For now I'm just trying to think positively and hope that if things happen, they go well... lol and trying to relax through all of the contractions. Like my mom pointed out, the better I can prepare my body to relax through the worst of the contractions, the better off and more relaxed I'll be when it is time for everything to happen... I just hope I don't go past the time for an epidural. 
Apparently my cousin had contractions that were regular with one of her pregnancies and when she went in, they said she wasn't dialated... Just before leaving, she felt like she had to use the restroom, and not to go pee, so my aunt made the nurse check her again (even though they said "noo, she should be fine.. she isn't dialated!!") and BAM! There was baby's head, and she was suddenly (within 20 minutes) fully dialated and ready to go. Her water never broke, she never noticed the mucus plug go... Nothing but regular contractions!! That scares me since it was family lol and on my mom's side.... :/


----------



## rachael872211

Aw 1sttimemon, sounds like a confusing time for you. You could always bypass the horrible drs assistant and go to the hospital. Does the assistant even do traces on you? x


----------



## lucky3

1sttimemom, how difficult. i have had 2 labours and I'm still not sure i'd know! better to go to hospital too much than too little though. Why are some medics so unhelpful?!!

Good luck hun, lets hope Zealia wants to stay in just a little longer!!


----------



## evewidow

confusing indeed , i agree with the others bypass the assistant etc if they get any worse , hope little Z stays in for you till sunday and that you dont have too much pain etc.

i feel so crap today , i feel like i have a hangover . !st day of the school run after xmas so had to run round like a looney this morning , cant drive cus my spd is really bad and i cant put any weight on my left leg so had to hobble there and back.

im expecting 4 parcels too so i darent have a nap incase i dont hear them ..meh!


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> confusing indeed , i agree with the others bypass the assistant etc if they get any worse , hope little Z stays in for you till sunday and that you dont have too much pain etc.
> 
> i feel so crap today , i feel like i have a hangover . !st day of the school run after xmas so had to run round like a looney this morning , cant drive cus my spd is really bad and i cant put any weight on my left leg so had to hobble there and back.
> 
> im expecting 4 parcels too so i darent have a nap incase i dont hear them ..meh!

oh that is pants hun! Was a bit of a shock to the system going back to school wasn't it?!


----------



## evewidow

yep it wasnt fun , i miss Jake too he has been so good these holidays and much more loving than usual :( still i have my other cuddly boy at home at least.

oooh and 1 of my parcels came and its clothes i ordered in the sale for the baby yay and ikkle trainers ..so cute lol 

now hoping hubbys birthday present arrives it should have come thursday and its his birthday today - eeek


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> yep it wasnt fun , i miss Jake too he has been so good these holidays and much more loving than usual :( still i have my other cuddly boy at home at least.
> 
> oooh and 1 of my parcels came and its clothes i ordered in the sale for the baby yay and ikkle trainers ..so cute lol
> 
> now hoping hubbys birthday present arrives it should have come thursday and its his birthday today - eeek

perhaps he'd like baby clothes and trainers instead ?!:haha:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yep it wasnt fun , i miss Jake too he has been so good these holidays and much more loving than usual :( still i have my other cuddly boy at home at least.
> 
> oooh and 1 of my parcels came and its clothes i ordered in the sale for the baby yay and ikkle trainers ..so cute lol
> 
> now hoping hubbys birthday present arrives it should have come thursday and its his birthday today - eeek
> 
> perhaps he'd like baby clothes and trainers instead ?!:haha:Click to expand...

maybe ..but then he would know id bought them haha , he saw my nappy stash the other day and said i have enough .. then i bought 4 more yesterday oops 

oh well i sent off my hip grant today and applied for MA so hopefully will have a bit of cash soon fingers crossed , i get obsessed buying stuff for my kids. 

i go in shops to buy me something and come out with something for the boys everytime - doh !


----------



## rachael872211

Well I done the school run yesterday, only to get to school and realise we had gone a day early. 

I slept on the sofa last night :-( I couldnt stop coughing and OH was complaining he couldnt sleep and asked if I could please stop! Er like I am coughing because I enjoy it. I actually slept really well, and only woke up twice! So no different then being in bed. 

I'm going to do a playlist today, I hope, for my ipod for when I am in labour. Last time I had no music. All I remember was Trisha on TV and then teletext, so pretty pants really. I hope the music will help relax me, and its going to be fun picking out soothing songs. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> W*ell I done the school run yesterday, only to get to school and realise we had gone a day early.
> *
> I slept on the sofa last night :-( I couldnt stop coughing and OH was complaining he couldnt sleep and asked if I could please stop! Er like I am coughing because I enjoy it. I actually slept really well, and only woke up twice! So no different then being in bed.
> 
> I'm going to do a playlist today, I hope, for my ipod for when I am in labour. Last time I had no music. All I remember was Trisha on TV and then teletext, so pretty pants really. I hope the music will help relax me, and its going to be fun picking out soothing songs. x

whoops lol !


----------



## rachael872211

Eve was more embarrassed. lol. She kept saying how stupid she looked wearing her school bag along the road. x


----------



## kns

thats bad about sleeping on the sofa. its my partner thats pregnant and id never expect her to sleep on sofa.
if i cant sleep i go and sleep in spare room/nursery now! for a start she wouldnt be able to get up and down with her SPD/PGP im thinking she may need a wheelchair for going out the house.


----------



## amber20

I sleep on the couch alot. I think its because there is a back on the couch to keep me tossing and turning.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I'm DEFINITELY making sure I don't see that nurse again. My mom talked to someone who had her for delivery, and she actually told this girl when she was FULLY DIALATED, to "Hold on, just don't push... cross your legs if you have to, but I'm not set up yet, so don't start pushing!".... NO WAY is she doing that to me!!!! :/


----------



## sleepen

hello ladies hope everyone is well.

was wondering if anyone else was experiancing a fair amount of preasure down there and had any idea of what it was. 

for all the ladies with threatened preterm labor, hope babies stay put a little longer for u all.


----------



## Virginia

amber20 said:


> I sleep on the couch alot. I think its because there is a back on the couch to keep me tossing and turning.

That's the reason I'd like to sleep on the couch...but I feel really bad not sleeping next to the DH....when he leaves in the morning, I find myself all OVER the entire bed tossing and turning...I swear I move more in bed than I do all day....why wonder I'm so sore when I wake up.


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> yep it wasnt fun , i miss Jake too he has been so good these holidays and much more loving than usual :( still i have my other cuddly boy at home at least.
> 
> oooh and 1 of my parcels came and its clothes i ordered in the sale for the baby yay and ikkle trainers ..so cute lol
> 
> now hoping hubbys birthday present arrives it should have come thursday and its his birthday today - eeek

No way it's my hubby's birthday today too! And I was afraid to go to the store because his parcels aren't here! hahaha. In the end just more of my nappies came in and only one of his. So I let him open his DVD and then the Flips I got. He was like "NO WAY! These are revolutionary!" :haha: Turns out he HAS been listening.


----------



## rachael872211

I am getting pressure too. I am hoping its the baby engaging! Sometimes it really hurts and I have to stop what i'm doing. x


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> yep it wasnt fun , i miss Jake too he has been so good these holidays and much more loving than usual :( still i have my other cuddly boy at home at least.
> 
> oooh and 1 of my parcels came and its clothes i ordered in the sale for the baby yay and ikkle trainers ..so cute lol
> 
> now hoping hubbys birthday present arrives it should have come thursday and its his birthday today - eeek
> 
> No way it's my hubby's birthday today too! And I was afraid to go to the store because his parcels aren't here! hahaha. In the end just more of my nappies came in and only one of his. So I let him open his DVD and then the Flips I got. He was like "NO WAY! These are revolutionary!" :haha: Turns out he HAS been listening.Click to expand...

my hubbys parcel came yay , he is now happy with his kindle but oooh flips thats more exciting thats the one thing on my nappy list to get next i think im gonna get the day pack from c&c i think seems the cheapest which colour you get ..im toying with butternut .


----------



## rachael872211

whats flips? x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> whats flips? x

reusable nappies that you just replace the middle bit on when they done a wee , you can use disposable or washable inserts so 1 nappy lasts you all day replacing inners( unless poo explosion ) :)


----------



## Virginia

I considered getting a couple Flips, but I already have a ton of Prefolds, and flats, and fitteds, and even some AIOs I made...LOL


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies, Awwww 1sttimemum i hope your not left in pain too long Sunday you would be classed full term ie in to your 37th week so thats good .

Iam shattered this Baby will still not budge from back to back not engaged or nothing thinking i shall be still here in March and thats 4 weeks overdue lol.

Hope every ones well xx


----------



## rachael872211

lol virginia your last thread just went way over my head. 

Mummymadness, sorry to hear your baby is being stubborn. Youve been on all fours too havent you?

Is there anyone not taking music into the hospital with them? I told OH and he thinks we are going to look new age. God knows what kind of music he thinks I am going to play........prob whale noises etc, but I just don't think he understands. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> lol virginia your last thread just went way over my head.
> 
> Mummymadness, sorry to hear your baby is being stubborn. Youve been on all fours too havent you?
> 
> Is there anyone not taking music into the hospital with them? I told OH and he thinks we are going to look new age. God knows what kind of music he thinks I am going to play........prob whale noises etc, but I just don't think he understands. x


i have never took music in cant say i ever fancied having it on either


----------



## winegums

I'm taking my mp3 player mainly because of my hypnobirthing tracks and also certain music makes me feel better hehe though who knows if i'll actually use it but its tiny and it's nice to know its there if i feel like it!


----------



## juicylove

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies, Awwww 1sttimemum i hope your not left in pain too long Sunday you would be classed full term ie in to your 37th week so thats good .
> 
> Iam shattered this Baby will still not budge from back to back not engaged or nothing thinking i shall be still here in March and thats 4 weeks overdue lol.
> 
> Hope every ones well xx

Ah I hope he turns for you, have u tried the birthing ball? What happens if he doesn't turn sry if it's a silly question :blush:


----------



## juicylove

Hi ladies

Going to bed isn't a pleasure anymore I have to agree I'm even waken myself up from snoring :haha:

Went to Boots today finished off most of my list :dance: and ordered my Tens machine, anyone find it any use?


----------



## Felicityjade

Oh my god has anyone started with the boobies leaking yet? They felt heavy so I put my hand in my bra and as I cupped one it squirted me, first time and It scared the life out of me! I thought it would trickle out at first, nope, full on water pistol style! It's all getting so real now we're getting so close  xx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Felicity, that's been me for a couple weeks now!!!! I'm going crazy! lol I swear, I woke up the other night and it looked like it was pouring out onto my body pillow.. so weird!!




Ladies, I have a question for ANYONE that can answer it...
When I was checked for dilation (again), they said my cervix was dimpled but not dilated... does anyone know what this means?? Or if its the beginnings of dilation?? I tried to google it (as I do with every question I have) and couldn't find much. And of course the dumb B*&#^ nurse I had didn't answer me when I asked her (sorry for the language, I truly dislike her more and more every time I think of things she did to upset me a little.... ugh...)...

If any of you have an idea, I'd love to hear it.. I found one place that said it could be the beginnings of dilation, but I'd like to know for sure. It would be nice to hear it from someone who was told something similar either this pregnancy or a previous one. :/


----------



## mummy to be

hi there ladies.. how are you all???

i was doing good today untill my almost 2 year old toddler decided to run at me while i was laying down relaxing on the couch reading a book. She ran at me with both hands stretched out in front of her and ran straight into my belly! wholey sh*t talk about painful.. i wasnt even paying attention so she hit me at her full force and i didnt get time to prepair myself for it at all.. you dont think that would have hurt bubba do you???


----------



## rachael872211

1sttimemom, I have no idea.....but if I was going to guess I would say it means your cervix is beginning to open. Cause this is your first, your cervix would have been closed, and it being dimpled only sounds to me like it is a little bit open? I don't know, so it is just guessing. Maybe its not enough to say it 1cm, but it is slightly open? 

I quickly googled it and this result came up with the "dimpled cervix - stages of labour" 

https://www.ahababy.com/subject/pre.../pregnant/Dimpled Cervix?entry=Dimpled Cervix

Sorry didnt have time to look through as got to get Eve to school, but maybe you might be able to find something there?


----------



## rachael872211

juicylove said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, Awwww 1sttimemum i hope your not left in pain too long Sunday you would be classed full term ie in to your 37th week so thats good .
> 
> Iam shattered this Baby will still not budge from back to back not engaged or nothing thinking i shall be still here in March and thats 4 weeks overdue lol.
> 
> Hope every ones well xx
> 
> Ah I hope he turns for you, have u tried the birthing ball? What happens if he doesn't turn sry if it's a silly question :blush:Click to expand...

It hurts a lot! Lol. Your labour pains are very much in your back. Also because of the angle the baby has to come out, being back to back, makes it more difficult. 

My first was back to back, I had such a hard time pushing her out, well I just couldn't manage it.


----------



## evewidow

1sttimemom - no idea about dimpled never heard that before 

mummytobe - im sure LO will be fine just monitor movements etc , ive been elbowed and sa on etc by 2 kids at once a few times and my LO seems to be a tough little cookie.

well..... after being so happy my urine was clear on tuesday it didnt last long , woke up at 3 and i thought oh no i need a wee i know what this means ..and sure enough hat was the start of week number 4 for the urine infection . 
went to the drs - took my sample (i know the drill now ) my 2 drs i see are off so i had to see a locum , he did the stick test yes you hvae an infection ...no shit i just told you that. told him i had been having them a while and everyime i stopped taking the antibiotics they came back ..he said how do you know you have an infection ..ffs..described the symptoms told him i had had the tests sent to the hospital etc then this is the best one ladies - bare in mind he had been staring at my notes on the computer he said ...are you on your period !!

anyway after all that i got yet another course of anti biotics and hopefully will get to see my usual dr in future.


----------



## winegums

are you on your period hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## winegums

p.s. im still dropping off urine samples as the hospital as i keep getting letters saying 'you have a urine infection that urgently needs treating but we cant work out what it is so bring another sample'-this has been going on since october!!!!!!!!!!

yesterday i took another one and a midwife was like 'hi you ok there?' and i said 'yes i've been toldto come and drop this off' and it was sealed in a bag and everything and she looked at me and took it off me and said 'thanks for that' while screwing her face up looking disgusted!!!!!!!! i was like WTF you my dear are in the wrong profession!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> p.s. im still dropping off urine samples as the hospital as i keep getting letters saying 'you have a urine infection that urgently needs treating but we cant work out what it is so bring another sample'-this has been going on since october!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yesterday i took another one and a midwife was like 'hi you ok there?' and i said 'yes i've been toldto come and drop this off' and it was sealed in a bag and everything and she looked at me and took it off me and said 'thanks for that' while screwing her face up looking disgusted!!!!!!!! i was like WTF you my dear are in the wrong profession!

god ... i feel like i spend a lot of time peeing in tubes atm lol , are you in pain with yours ? are they treating it ?


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> 1sttimemom - no idea about dimpled never heard that before
> 
> mummytobe - im sure LO will be fine just monitor movements etc , ive been elbowed and sa on etc by 2 kids at once a few times and my LO seems to be a tough little cookie.
> 
> well..... after being so happy my urine was clear on tuesday it didnt last long , woke up at 3 and i thought oh no i need a wee i know what this means ..and sure enough hat was the start of week number 4 for the urine infection .
> went to the drs - took my sample (i know the drill now ) my 2 drs i see are off so i had to see a locum , he did the stick test yes you hvae an infection ...no shit i just told you that. told him i had been having them a while and everyime i stopped taking the antibiotics they came back ..he said how do you know you have an infection ..ffs..described the symptoms told him i had had the tests sent to the hospital etc then this is the best one ladies - bare in mind he had been staring at my notes on the computer he said ...are you on your period !!
> 
> anyway after all that i got yet another course of anti biotics and hopefully will get to see my usual dr in future.

So sorry that you've got another UTI...BUT PMSL :haha::haha::haha: are you on your period!!!???


----------



## lucky3

so ARE you on it, you never said? And have you been eating all the pies with your great big belly?!!:haha: where do they get these people, durrrr, engage brain, then speak!


----------



## rachael872211

Oh dear! What did you say to that? Have you not got a bump yet? lol. x


----------



## evewidow

i mean i know im not massive and all that but seriously lol ! even without looking at me it is surely on my notes especially as ive been there the last 4 weeks too . 

oh he also said are you constipated cus they can cause it .. i not quite ure how i kept quiet tbh lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

OMG, that is ridiculous!! I don't know how you kept quiet either, I don't think I could have!! hahahaha... Are you on your period... Yeah, this is just how bloated I get... OOyyyyyy....


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh and thank you for the link. I'm looking through it now to see if I can find any info. I'm thinking it does mean it's partially dilated.... though I did find something saying that cervical dilation feels like menstrual cramping, and I've had loads of that lately... maybe i'm just a really slow dilator... Joy lol


----------



## Virginia

LMAO...Are you on your period? What a doctor....

Sorry about the infection though! =S


----------



## Amy_K

My baby is due on the 5th Feb, although our first was 15 days late. I'm just hoping for a natural birth and am willing to wait. Either way we're on the final countdown now!


----------



## lucky3

Amy_K said:


> My baby is due on the 5th Feb, although our first was 15 days late. I'm just hoping for a natural birth and am willing to wait. Either way we're on the final countdown now!

Hi Amy :wave: welcome to feb lovebugs :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Welcome, Amy!! You're due the day before me!! :) lol


----------



## Amy_K

1sttimemom08 said:


> Welcome, Amy!! You're due the day before me!! :) lol

I was due the 6th according to my cycle, but scan gave the 5th as EDD. NOt that I think for 1 scond that bub's will come on either of those days! lol :wacko:


----------



## mummy to be

hi Amy - your due the day before us as well :) 

Well bubba seems to be ok.. moving and things so i am guessing all is well.. just a little bit sore still.. maybe it is me that is bruised and hopefully not him! 

My gosh talk about back pain! Woke up last night 3 times with bad back pains :( Weeing like a race horse as well.... Kinda hope this might be the start of things to come!!!! Kinda want him outta me already! 
We have hospital appointment (2hours away) in Mackay on Monday. Looking forward to that but they expecting me to stay around town till bubba comes. Unfortunatly i wont be able to do that. A) cant afford the accomodation for potentially 6 weeks B) Hubby cant get that amount of time off work at this time of year C) i refuse to have DD locked up in a hotel room for the next 6 or so weeks just in case something happens.... The local hospital here are more than equipt to take care and assess me when i go into labour before being transfered to Mackay for delivery...... So i am sure they will be impressed when i tell them that i am not staying around lol :) 
Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## amber20

I love being pregnant and will truely miss it when she is here. But I am ready for her to come already! I have had constant back pain for the last week and loads of BH.


----------



## mummy to be

Me too Amber... it sucks :( i am sooo uncomforatble right now!!!! Getting a bit of period pain like pains at the moment as well..... eeeep


----------



## amber20

Yeah I have been getting alot of period pains and tingling down there.


----------



## impatient1

Anyone know exactly what the cause of period type cramps are at this stage?


----------



## Virginia

I feel so left out...I don't think baby has turned head down or engaged yet....I don't get Braxton Hicks (even though I drink a ton of RRL tea!!)...I don't have any cramping...ugh. I don't think my baby knows she's supposed to come next month...


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I've read (but am still searching for more of a solid answer since I'm also experiencing period like pain, with contractions) that the period like pain is sometimes a sign of cervical changes. That the reason its so similar is because when you are on your period, you are losing your lining and such through your cervix, so the feeling is the same... But like I said, I'm still searching for more solid answers (I've seriously spent HOURS looking for answers to a few questions that I have about the feelings I'm getting... and only a few minutes on my assignments that are due next week in my new class lol I guess I'm a bit preoccupied)...


----------



## mummy to be

yeah i have been told it can be the very start of contraction etc.... so fingers crossed... i would love to have my little man outta me any day now hahha :) Super exhausted and need him outta me!!!!! 36 weeks isnt too early right???


----------



## lucky3

mummy to be said:


> yeah i have been told it can be the very start of contraction etc.... so fingers crossed... i would love to have my little man outta me any day now hahha :) Super exhausted and need him outta me!!!!! 36 weeks isnt too early right???

i'd say a bit too early - aim for 37 weeks then he's classed as full term!!


----------



## lucky3

mummy to be said:


> yeah i have been told it can be the very start of contraction etc.... so fingers crossed... i would love to have my little man outta me any day now hahha :) Super exhausted and need him outta me!!!!! 36 weeks isnt too early right???

i'd say a bit too early - aim for 37 weeks then he's classed as full term!! x


----------



## wiiwidow

impatient1 said:


> Anyone know exactly what the cause of period type cramps are at this stage?

My understanding was that they were mostly related to Braxton Hicks, at least the stronger kind! But that they can also indicate the start of labour along with back ache. I went through a stage of really quite painful BH and period pains, along with pains in the middle of my pelvis, which appear to have been him starting to engage a few weeks back. But since then my BH have eased quite a lot and everything's calmed back down! :shrug:


----------



## mummy to be

Yeah i know i should wait but if it happened now i would be happy too :) not long now till 37 weeks so that is also a good thing!!!! 36 weeks on Sunday!!!! Cant wait. I just wanna meet him already and get this hole labour thing over and done with lol... Sounds selfish i know.... Does anyone else kinda feel this way! I am soooo nervous about the pain again!


----------



## rachael872211

How freaky, I have just come on here to catch up and to ask about period pains and its already been discussed! I'm having them too.............it actually feels weird cos I haven't had them in so long! 

mummytobe, I have been excited and looking forward to the birth, being positive and thinking I can do it this time, and now its actually imminent i'm bricking it! x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh I was also wondering about the whole full term thing. If you are 36 weeks, it means you are in your 37th week of pregnancy, so it that full term? Or is it when you are at the end of 36.......? x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Oh I was also wondering about the whole full term thing. If you are 36 weeks, it means you are in your 37th week of pregnancy, so it that full term? Or is it when you are at the end of 36.......? x

I think it's the end of 36.

How're you getting on hun?


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone 

had to walk to school in the snow today yuk ! still at least its Friday !

kids are going to my moms for the weekend after school , I will miss them but it will be so nice to get a lie in ..my last one before baby comes out i should imagine.
no idea what we are gonna do with ourselves though , really should get jobs done around the house but i guess we will just laze on our bums haha . 
might go for a meal tomo if we feel like it - will see what the weather is doing i suppose . 

anyone else got any plans for the weekend ?


----------



## mummymadness

Awww sorry to all who are getting snow not good when we are close, Sorry to all with infections too ..

Wow i just read back few pages iv missed and its great to see how conversation has changed from Names and Stretchies to Period Pains engagement and contractions were really on the home straight with lots of us just having 1 Month left exactly !!.

Any one no anymore of Ley i havent seen her on here in ages ??.

My Bubs still back to back i have done so much rocking and sittting on all 4s any one have any more ideas ???, I am sure i could handle another back to back labour if i must but i know its better for me and him if he moves , My other 2 back to back labours were made tough because they couldnt get there head down enough because of the angel . xxxx


----------



## lucky3

I think Ley is at home now but is still contracting but doesn't have to go back to hospital until they are regular. FX for her.


----------



## Jenniflower

Ohhh I've been getting the period pain as well but according to my midwife just the other day I'm still not engaged :( I've also never had any braxton hicks. I always feel so left out with that one for some reason, I want them so bad just to get a feel for what this tightening thing is going to feel like. But oh well right? :)

My thing lately is a lack of sleep! ARGH! It's not that I'm even particularly uncomfortable, it's like my brain won't shut up to let me sleep! I can't even seem to focus on my relaxtion CDs that usually make me fall to sleep in about 5 min. :cry:


----------



## Virginia

Jenniflower said:


> Ohhh I've been getting the period pain as well but according to my midwife just the other day I'm still not engaged :( I've also never had any braxton hicks. I always feel so left out with that one for some reason, I want them so bad just to get a feel for what this tightening thing is going to feel like. But oh well right? :)
> 
> *My thing lately is a lack of sleep!* ARGH! It's not that I'm even particularly uncomfortable, it's like my brain won't shut up to let me sleep! I can't even seem to focus on my relaxtion CDs that usually make me fall to sleep in about 5 min. :cry:

I get to the point of exhaustion after about 3/4 days of less than 2 hours sleep and then I have one really good deep sleep...I think my body gets SOOO tired that it just shuts off...it sucks.


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> Ohhh I've been getting the period pain as well but according to my midwife just the other day I'm still not engaged :( I've also never had any braxton hicks. I always feel so left out with that one for some reason, I want them so bad just to get a feel for what this tightening thing is going to feel like. But oh well right? :)
> 
> My thing lately is a lack of sleep! ARGH! It's not that I'm even particularly uncomfortable, it's like my brain won't shut up to let me sleep! I can't even seem to focus on my relaxtion CDs that usually make me fall to sleep in about 5 min. :cry:

I didn't have braxton Hicks with the first 2 but now have this uncomfortable tight feeling after I walk a distance. I THINK it's BH but having not had them before I'm not sure :shrug: I'm like you tho, feel a bit left out as I don't really know! I'm sure it's a blessing really!

The midwife came today to book in for the homebirth :) it's all official now...just need to get my bits ready......for instance, I need to provide a cardboard box lined with old newspaper :saywhat: the midwife said she had no idea what that was supposed to be for either! made us laugh tho :haha: perhaps they think i'm having puppies :rofl:


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, I am good. Finally getting the house sorted. One more room to unpack! Woo Hoo. We have had a leak somewhere though, from the boiler, and its coming up through the floor in the hallway. Eek! We have tried to get contact with the landlord, but no luck. Don't really know what to do. How long do we wait for the landlord to call? 

Ha ha, it does sound like you are having puppies. Wow it must be really exciting for you getting everything arranged. Do the midwives bring pain relief with them like gas and air? Would they bring pethadine? 

Mummymadness, your baby is stubborn! lol. I am going to try everything I can to keep this baby the way he is. I think he is facing my back cos I feel his bum a lot. I am guessing you get a lot of limbs out front? 

jenniflower, maybe you are going to be one of these lucky ladies who don't even realise they are in labour. 

The lack of sleep is really starting to get to me. I am knackered right now and could easily go to sleep and then go to sleep again in 5 hours. 

I am considering sleeping on the couch again, just because I was so much more comfortable and only woke up twice! x


----------



## Ley

I'm here ladies, still contracting. baby is engaged and I've had my show but obviously the longer she stays in the better.
sorry I haven't been around much, I've had so much going on lately.

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> I'm here ladies, still contracting. baby is engaged and I've had my show but obviously the longer she stays in the better.
> sorry I haven't been around much, I've had so much going on lately.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well x

Keep those legs shut mrs!! not too much longer and at least you'll be classed as full term. Must be worrying though :( our thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo ley nice to see your ok hun, So sorry about the pains though hope she stays put for at least another week for you ..

Yep i feel all feet and fingers out front Rach not hapy stubborn little man lol. xxx


----------



## carmyz

well im gettin some good signs bubs is startin to engage..she has changed position and i think shes anterior...im gettin a couple of strong BH they really hurt and freak me out lol..also she has started punchin my cervix last night i wasnt sure if she hit me or my waters broke cause i get a hard flickin feelin when they pop..but luckly it was her lol. also i can feel a nerve bein pinched in my thigh so thats also a sign that shes headin south..so very excited and scared ...i to cannot wait to get this over with im more scared about the stitches then labour..not lookin forward to that!

BH make ur belly go rock hard and u feel the pain build up its kind of like a contraction but the pain is different..with ds1 and ds2 i had bh regularly for about 6hrs or so b4 my waters broke im goin to look out this time cause that ll be the sign that im in early labour..

ley im glad bubs hasnt arrived yet but im sure ur over the pain..fx she stays in a lil longer xx


----------



## evewidow

take it easy ley , fx for you 

a box ...with newspaper ..is it for placenta waste ? i havent had my visit yet now im intrigued as to if ill be asked for a box


----------



## kns

ley are you ok?
didnt know i musnt have read that when i went back to read through.
what has happened? you lost the mucus plug? contrctions?
how are you feeling?
x


----------



## Virginia

I had a doctors appointment today...

Two weeks ago, I was measuring 33 weeks (I was 32 weeks)....today, I was measuring almost 41 weeks! I think it might have been her position, but OMG! LOL I have a scan Tuesday so they can take measurements and see how big she really is. I'm not worried about it at all though. I am sure I can birth a 10 pounder with just a little more effort than a 7 pounder...


----------



## dd29

Hello everyone feeling more happier now doc has put me on anti depressents feel a bit ashamed to say that but they r helping and they shud stop me getting post natel depreshion I keep having eregular contracsions which showed on the moniter just wish they wud become regular the guttin thing is he gone from 2/5 to 4/5 engaged so hes come back out again. Had the show at 32 weeks and was really hoping this one wud b a little early but it doesnt look like it. :cry:


----------



## dd29

I'll b 37 wks on thurs I'm 36 wks + 2 now my baby has also gone back to back. Er x


----------



## lucky3

dd29 said:


> Hello everyone feeling more happier now doc has put me on anti depressents feel a bit ashamed to say that but they r helping and they shud stop me getting post natel depreshion I keep having eregular contracsions which showed on the moniter just wish they wud become regular the guttin thing is he gone from 2/5 to 4/5 engaged so hes come back out again. Had the show at 32 weeks and was really hoping this one wud b a little early but it doesnt look like it. :cry:

Hey there's no shame in anti depressants hun, you can't help having depression. Glad you're feeling a bit better.

And if he's gone form 2/5 to 4/5 he's more engaged :happydance: though i might have misunderstood you :shrug: they come when they fancy though don't they?!! this one is 2/5 engaged too but i'm not holding my breath as my other 2 were late...you never know though!!


----------



## evewidow

dd29 said:


> Hello everyone feeling more happier now doc has put me on anti depressents feel a bit ashamed to say that but they r helping and they shud stop me getting post natel depreshion I keep having eregular contracsions which showed on the moniter just wish they wud become regular the guttin thing is he gone from 2/5 to 4/5 engaged so hes come back out again. Had the show at 32 weeks and was really hoping this one wud b a little early but it doesnt look like it. :cry:

oh dont feel ashamed , if they are helping thats the main thing .


----------



## rachael872211

Carmyz, that is the bit I am most worried about too, tearing or being cut! 

I found a thread yesterday on baby engagement and someone said it depends on how the HCP writes it. I'm so crap at explaining things, so here we go.......... they could be feeling how much of the head is palpable, so if it was 1/5 going to 4/5, it means they feel more of the head out of the pelvis, which means less engaged........... OR they could do it the other way around, for how far its gone in, which means 4/5 is more than 1/5. I hope it makes sense. lol. I had to try and make it make sense to me before I wrote it. 

Also I found out that second babies + pop in and out of the pelvis, because the muscles arent as tight from the first pregnancy, they dont hold them down there. 

I think this baby pops in and out all the time. 

Virginia, are they sending you for the scan because of the big difference in fundal height? 

I think at my next appointment I am going to start asking more questions.........like I only have it written down twice, my FH, so this time I will ask the midwife what it is as soon as she puts the tape measure away, and I also want to know which way he is facing. x


----------



## winegums

i thought i was going into labour yesterday lol whilst driving it was soooo hard to concentrate lol im not sure what it was - dont think it was conctractions or even braxton hicks as it was one continuous pain from my lower back into my belly like the most intesnse period pain that made me feel like i was going to throw up lol!

getting scared now 

got my birth ball back off a friend i lent it to but i cant blow it up :( comes with a lil foot pump but the nozzle doesn't fit into the ball

xxx


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Carmyz, that is the bit I am most worried about too, tearing or being cut!
> 
> I found a thread yesterday on baby engagement and someone said it depends on how the HCP writes it. I'm so crap at explaining things, so here we go.......... they could be feeling how much of the head is palpable, so if it was 1/5 going to 4/5, it means they feel more of the head out of the pelvis, which means less engaged........... OR they could do it the other way around, for how far its gone in, which means 4/5 is more than 1/5. I hope it makes sense. lol. I had to try and make it make sense to me before I wrote it.
> 
> Also I found out that second babies + pop in and out of the pelvis, because the muscles arent as tight from the first pregnancy, they dont hold them down there.
> 
> I think this baby pops in and out all the time.
> 
> Virginia, are they sending you for the scan because of the big difference in fundal height?
> 
> I think at my next appointment I am going to start asking more questions.........like I only have it written down twice, my FH, so this time I will ask the midwife what it is as soon as she puts the tape measure away, and I also want to know which way he is facing. x

~Have you looked in your notes - mine has a column for fundal height, and possibly way he's facing. i did ask about mine. Like you i suddenly thought i really don't know!! luckily the bit i thought was her bum, was her bum!!


----------



## rachael872211

Winegums............what do you do on the birthing ball? I got my yesterday but so far have just had a little sit and bounce on it and dont really know what to do. 

Clare, in the columns they have just wrote an equals sign, which I assume is there way of recording that I am equal to my gestation, but because they say "how many weeks are you? yeah that will do" when they measure, makes me feel like they are not really taking much notice.


----------



## rachael872211

Oh I will have a look in them about the way he is facing............it says ceph free, but thats his head isnt it? x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Oh I will have a look in them about the way he is facing............it says ceph free, but thats his head isnt it? x

yep, not engaged yet, but that is normal!

I know what yo mean about the =, this time was the first time she actually wrote the height and she did say it was about right. 

she also said don't take RLT until 37 weeks, which i think is too late and lots of people seem to take it much sooner so have a little less faith in her now!


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> Virginia, are they sending you for the scan because of the big difference in fundal height?

Yeah. When she measured me, she got this really weird look on her face and said, "Oh wow!" Then she took the tape measure off, looked at it, and measured me again to make sure...lol...I guess she was surprised. I was pretty surprised too...My fundal height was measuring 2 weeks ahead until about 32 weeks, then I was only 1 week ahead...so growing 7 weeks in only 2 weeks was a bit of a surprise.



lucky3 said:


> she also said don't take RLT until 37 weeks, which i think is too late and lots of people seem to take it much sooner so have a little less faith in her now!

Yeah...37 weeks is usually too late...maybe she thinks RLT induces labour? (which it doesn't)....but it's meant to be taken earlier because it is supposed to give your uterus a workout and help tone it for labour - and it takes a few weeks before it does anything


----------



## winegums

if they write OP it means back to back, if they don't write anything or write OA it means the baby is facing forward/the right way

many babies are back to back but as they come down the birth canal they turn around...

though i think it can make your labour longer!

sometimes they have a L or R in front of the OP or OA to show whether the back of the babies head is towards the right or the left but i that can be harder to tell until right at the end 

xx


----------



## amber20

I can't wait to see all the pics of the new ones in the next few weeks to come!


----------



## Franki83

hey girls! i have totally missed this thread! not had access to my net for way far too long! was getting withdrawl symptoms!
glad to hear everyone is doing ok. also i am not the only one starting to get nervous, lol. 
My hubby made a comment the other day that i shouldnt be nervous as this is babba number 3, it should be like shelling peas! *he got a dead arm for that, lol

i do actually have a few questions for you ladies as we are all roughly the same time, mainly because i cannot remember this stage at all... weird huh?
anyone else having mental leg cramps, going from Foo down to ankles, like on the inside of their legs?
period like cramps?
even worse heartburn that before! aaargh
insomnia
braxton hicks that hurt like hell. worse than usual.
puffing up alot,
itching (that i am awaiting blood test results for as my first one i had Obstetric cholestasis)
and a really bad one... sorry for TMI, but i think the past 6 months of constipation is finally catching up with me, lol, its atleast 3-4 times a day! i dont know where its all coming from! 
All this has been the past 4 days solid now. yesterday was really bad for me as i was in constant agony and i could barely move. hubby thought i was just being lazy, until my MIL told him to shut up n back off, as i was ready to knife him for his comments. (hormones..)
My son, last one.. was born 38 weeks dead on. 4yrs ago on 6th Jan. Labor was 1Hr 45Mins, according to notes. you think im gonna have another early and quick one?
my midwife told me 3 days ago, that if i feel labor starting, i have to go straight to hospital and not move, due to waters having to always be broken and very quick births... plus hospital half hour drive away.. and more frigging snow!!!! grrrrrrrr

ooooh, i had this posted to me on Face book off my friend Tony that was at hospital with his fiance... it made me laugh so hard that i got pains in my side, lol.


----------



## lucky3

I love that sign Franki, can't believe it's real!!

Does sound a bit like you may be on the way...though lots of us are getting the period type pains and feeling like there's a knife in your foof :blush: Perhaps you ought to book a homebirth just in case it's really quick - Evewidow was pretty quick too and she is doing that :)


----------



## mummymadness

Ha Ha love the sign, Rach hun i was told to expect babies head to stay free (Not engaged) until labour as im on 4th bubs and they can move around to easy with extra room lol .

Oooo wine how exciting for u your full term and getting pains could be any day :).

I am still on all 4s i have the most stubborn OP baby ever he wont budge for love nor money !!!! OH says he is taking after his mother lol. xx


----------



## Franki83

honestly i was thinking of a homebirth, but, i am always that bit worried still. plus if these results of my blood test come back high for bile acids on my LFT's i wouldnt be allowed one anyway. i might just wait to see what the results say.
Both of my children were born back to back, and truthfully i am expecting this one to be too. it wasnt that bad considering i had Jacob with no pain relief, apart from 3 puffs of gas and air, which i put down because it was making me feel sick. 
it was only yesterday i was reading an article online about this occurrence, and it sometimes cannot be helped depending on what shape pelvis you have too. 
apparently, depending on what shape, means what room there is for baby to be more comfortable. 
so not sure if that helps some ladies.


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Ha Ha love the sign, Rach hun i was told to expect babies head to stay free (Not engaged) until labour as im on 4th bubs and they can move around to easy with extra room lol .
> 
> Oooo wine how exciting for u your full term and getting pains could be any day :).
> 
> I am still on all 4s i have the most stubborn OP baby ever he wont budge for love nor money !!!! OH says he is taking after his mother lol. xx

:rofl: Love it! 

The only thing I ever seem to talk to my MW about is babs positioning. "Is she in the right position?" "Is she engaged" "How can you tell" "Where is her back" She's always trying to show me what a foot is and what a bum is but I can never tell! I have no idea what's actually written in my book just that babs is very much in an excellent position! :happydance: I have this fear that she'll flip or turn though so I'm constantly on my knees and ball. hahaha.


----------



## juicylove

Sounds like your getting close to labour franki, good luck :hugs:

Love the sign it made me laugh just wen I was feeling down after been sick thanks :dance:


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies!!! how are you all feeling?! yet again havent had much time to be on forums but i try to catch up when i can! i have ley & 1sttimemom on facebook so i know so far their babies are still safe and sound in their bellies! =] as for me im still pregnant lol downside is i have horrible back pain and my feeet omg they hurt so bad especially waking up in the morning and standing on them!! 

my due date is exactly 1 month from today on February 8 i cant wait <3 im so ready for him! lol 

anyone getting induced before their due dates? im gonna wait till hes ready to come out even though i want him out already! lol


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> hey ladies!!! how are you all feeling?! yet again havent had much time to be on forums but i try to catch up when i can! i have ley & 1sttimemom on facebook so i know so far their babies are still safe and sound in their bellies! =] as for me im still pregnant lol downside is i have horrible back pain and my feeet omg they hurt so bad especially waking up in the morning and standing on them!!
> 
> my due date is exactly 1 month from today on February 8 i cant wait <3 im so ready for him! lol
> 
> anyone getting induced before their due dates? im gonna wait till hes ready to come out even though i want him out already! lol

oi what about me :haha:



Franki83 said:


> hey girls! i have totally missed this thread! not had access to my net for way far too long! was getting withdrawl symptoms!
> glad to hear everyone is doing ok. also i am not the only one starting to get nervous, lol.
> My hubby made a comment the other day that i shouldnt be nervous as this is babba number 3, it should be like shelling peas! *he got a dead arm for that, lol
> 
> i do actually have a few questions for you ladies as we are all roughly the same time, mainly because i cannot remember this stage at all... weird huh?
> anyone else having mental leg cramps, going from Foo down to ankles, like on the inside of their legs?
> period like cramps?
> even worse heartburn that before! aaargh
> insomnia
> braxton hicks that hurt like hell. worse than usual.
> puffing up alot,
> itching (that i am awaiting blood test results for as my first one i had Obstetric cholestasis)
> and a really bad one... sorry for TMI, but i think the past 6 months of constipation is finally catching up with me, lol, its atleast 3-4 times a day! i dont know where its all coming from!
> All this has been the past 4 days solid now. yesterday was really bad for me as i was in constant agony and i could barely move. hubby thought i was just being lazy, until my MIL told him to shut up n back off, as i was ready to knife him for his comments. (hormones..)
> My son, last one.. was born 38 weeks dead on. 4yrs ago on 6th Jan. Labor was 1Hr 45Mins, according to notes. you think im gonna have another early and quick one?
> my midwife told me 3 days ago, that if i feel labor starting, i have to go straight to hospital and not move, due to waters having to always be broken and very quick births... plus hospital half hour drive away.. and more frigging snow!!!! grrrrrrrr
> 
> ooooh, i had this posted to me on Face book off my friend Tony that was at hospital with his fiance... it made me laugh so hard that i got pains in my side, lol.
> View attachment 153703

my 2nd was 90 minutes , my 1st 4 hours , midwife reckons ill be around the hour mark this time . she advised me to book a home birth as if its booked they will semd e 2 midwives , if its not booked basically they just send me an ambulance .. my hubby etc works more than an hour away most days so i wanted to be prepared , if hubby is here we will try make it to hospital i think.

i also got a lot of your symptoms , insomnia , braxtons ..not long now though , hope it all goes well for you and i love the pic !!


----------



## misznessa

awww im sorry i also have evewidow on facebook and her precious bubs is gonna be styling with the adidas when she pops out :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Ley

sorry ladies I just need to get this off my chest


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am so sick of stop start stop start contractions, I'm exhausted and uncomfortable and just basically a moody bitch right now.
Currently I'm sat here with chronic restless legs and driving hubby mad.
I wish I could close my eyes and wake up at the full term mark.


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> awww im sorry i also have evewidow on facebook and her precious bubs is gonna be styling with the adidas when she pops out :happydance::hugs:

hehe we can set our 2 up on a date with their stylish footware


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ley, I'm right there with you. I noticed I've been crabbier than usual lately, and I'm going crazy with restless legs! But at the same time, walking makes my back hurt more... I don't know what to think!!

My mom noticed in the store today that my face seemed to lose it's color, I was more out of breath than normal, and my contractions are about 7 minutes apart, lasting about a minute to minute and a half each.... oyyyyy... I'm going insane. Last night I burst into tears because I can't get comfortable, and I made the mistake of squatting next to my mom's bed and got stuck... I'm so miserable now! Ugghghhhhhhhh :(

Hang in there Ley!! It won't be long now, and hopefully our babes will be nice and healthy!!!


----------



## evewidow

aww ley and 1sttimemom i wish these babies would decide what they want to do for you :(


----------



## misznessa

Ley said:


> sorry ladies I just need to get this off my chest
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I am so sick of stop start stop start contractions, I'm exhausted and uncomfortable and just basically a moody bitch right now.
> Currently I'm sat here with chronic restless legs and driving hubby mad.
> I wish I could close my eyes and wake up at the full term mark.

awwww u poor thing :nope: i hope everything works out for u just hang in there a couple of more days to go until full term! :hugs:

1sttimemom u to hun! its so scary i dont think im ready for back to back contractions yet! u ladies are doing a great job! take it easy and 37 weeks will be here in no time!


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> awww im sorry i also have evewidow on facebook and her precious bubs is gonna be styling with the adidas when she pops out :happydance::hugs:
> 
> hehe we can set our 2 up on a date with their stylish footwareClick to expand...

sounds like a plan!!! :haha:


----------



## mummymadness

awww girls im so sorry ur having to bear with it, just think 36+ is full term so not long at all; lets just hope babies dont keep you like this till 40+ weeks xxxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> awww girls im so sorry ur having to bear with it, just think 36+ is full term so not long at all; lets just hope babies dont keep you like this till 40+ weeks xxxxx

Shhhhh don't let them hear you! :laugh2:

:hugs: for both you Ley and 1sttimemum. Your LO's sure are giving your uterus's a work out! Maybe it'll make things easier down the road. (Wishful thanking? hahaha)


----------



## winegums

Heyyyyyyyy I want people on facebook!


----------



## Felicityjade

winegums said:


> Heyyyyyyyy I want people on facebook!

Me too!!!


----------



## lucky3

Felicityjade said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyy I want people on facebook!
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...

what are you 2 called? I have ley and evewidow too :) miznessa and 1sttiemmom who are you?

and anyone else...now our time is almost here OMG!!


----------



## winegums

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=512630750 xxx


----------



## Felicityjade

Felicity porter, might be easier to search using my email which is [email protected] xx


----------



## rachael872211

I'm going to look for the dreaded OP on my notes then! 

Franki, I am the opposite too! I have been constipated for the whole of this pregnancy and since going on iron tablets, thinking I would get worse, I have gone the other way. I go all the time! But I do prefer it this way then being consitpated. 
Well done on the no pain relief. Was that your 2nd? 

Misznessa, are your feet swollen? Is that why they hurt? 

1sttimemom & Ley, I'm really feeling for you. It must be so tiring on you. I wish something could be done to help you. 

I have been for a walk today on the beach, it was lovely, really unmotivated to go first thing, but now really glad I did. The sun makes me so happy  And Evie! She loved it too. 

(TMI)I have also noticed some change in my discharge. Last two times I have wiped I have noticed lumps. I know its not a show, cos I can remember what that looked like as if it was yesterday, but I was wondering could it be from my cervix area or could it be just normal discharge? x


----------



## mummymadness

whooooo i think bubs is deciding to try move not too sure but feeling kicks round the side rather than front so must be a better sign ..

Hope you 2 are in less pain today ?.

Never been a facebook fan so have to keep up with you all on here :) . xxx


----------



## Virginia

You girls can add me on FB if you'd like: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1675297509 (just let me know who you are, or I'll probably ignore your request...lol)


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> whooooo i think bubs is deciding to try move not too sure but feeling kicks round the side rather than front so must be a better sign ..
> 
> Hope you 2 are in less pain today ?.
> 
> Never been a facebook fan so have to keep up with you all on here :) . xxx

Yay, i really hope it is!! Good bubs :)


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> whooooo i think bubs is deciding to try move not too sure but feeling kicks round the side rather than front so must be a better sign ..
> 
> Hope you 2 are in less pain today ?.
> 
> Never been a facebook fan so have to keep up with you all on here :) . xxx

Ooooo thats good! I hope you start feeling the bum out front soon! 

Its all I ever do is play with this ones bum! Just prodding it all the time. lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls fingers crossed xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all...you can add me on facebook if you like search Rachel 'Mummy' Maher (my pic is of paiyton with a cheesy grin :) )
Ley and 1sttime, really hope your not in pain much longer :(
mummymadness hope you LO is deciding to move :)
i have consultant tomorrow for an antenatal and to check if baby is still breech!! Really hope he has gone head down (don't think so tho) or they will decide if i need a c-section or not :(
Will update you when i get back tomorrow wish me luck :) xx


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies how are we all...you can add me on facebook if you like search Rachel 'Mummy' Maher (my pic is of paiyton with a cheesy grin :) )
> Ley and 1sttime, really hope your not in pain much longer :(
> mummymadness hope you LO is deciding to move :)
> i have consultant tomorrow for an antenatal and to check if baby is still breech!! Really hope he has gone head down (don't think so tho) or they will decide if i need a c-section or not :(
> Will update you when i get back tomorrow wish me luck :) xx

Good luck hun, let us know how you get on. fx for a copperative bubs!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies! I went back to the hosp. last night because of SEVERE pain across the center of my belly, along with a ton of pressure.... BUT, of course, still not dilated. Though I did get a VERY helpful nurse this time!! 

Apparently the dimpled cervix means that it has started to dilate from the bottom, but not the top much. It's like saying dilated a fingertip, just can't measure cm yet. But I'm still dimpled.. ugghhh...
In a better note, she confirmed that the baby is engaged, so no chance of floating baby. And my cervix is starting to thin some, just not very much. She said cervix wise, it's right where it should be for 36 weeks... And unfortunately, there are cases where women have contractions this bad the entire month before delivery.. Oyyyy... I seriously hope that is not the case with this one :( The monitor showed them VERY strong.. the plus is though that, according to the nurse, based on the baby's heartbeat she reacts to the contractions and reacts to my movement, which means she has a strong and developed central nervous system. And I was once again told she is a "textbook baby" based on her heartbeat and size... My mom laughed and said "yeah, so textbook she'll make you wait!!"... She's trying to jinx me, I know it!

Meanwhile, she was trying to squirm lower below my hips and kept pushing her feet against the center of my belly, sometimes getting stuck like that in the middle of a contraction (NOT comfortable!!)... All that added pressure broke more blood vessels in my stomach, so my poor belly REALLY doesn't look too great now!! 
The nurse said to come in if my water breaks, or if I see blood or the bloody show (which I don't think I've had yet, to my knowledge anyways....)...... So now I can only wait and see... 


Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## evewidow

.


----------



## evewidow

sorry the cat walked on the keyboard before i had finshed typing lmao . 

adding you all on fb now :D

@rach - are the lumps white a bt cottage cheesey - sorry tmi lol? if they are its likely to be thrush - thats what mine was anyway.


----------



## juicylove

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies how are we all...you can add me on facebook if you like search Rachel 'Mummy' Maher (my pic is of paiyton with a cheesy grin :) )
> Ley and 1sttime, really hope your not in pain much longer :(
> mummymadness hope you LO is deciding to move :)
> i have consultant tomorrow for an antenatal and to check if baby is still breech!! Really hope he has gone head down (don't think so tho) or they will decide if i need a c-section or not :(
> Will update you when i get back tomorrow wish me luck :) xx

Good luck :):)


----------



## rachael872211

LOL eve, that made me laugh about the cat. I did wonder if it could be thrush..........ive had nothing more since. It wasn't like cottage cheese though. lol. Last time I had thrush I didnt get that much more discharge. But I guess every time might be different. I'll keep an eye on it. 

Good luck with tommorrow Paiytonsmummy. Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## winegums

ok so i had thrush and they gave me these 3 massive tablet things to put up myself for 3 nights in a row... afterwards it seemed to disapear but a few days later and it seems to be back but worse than before? :( seeing my midwife on tues so will ask her but soooooo frustrating!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> ok so i had thrush and they gave me these 3 massive tablet things to put up myself for 3 nights in a row... afterwards it seemed to disapear but a few days later and it seems to be back but worse than before? :( seeing my midwife on tues so will ask her but soooooo frustrating!

are you on anti biotics wine for your water infections ? mine is caused by them dr said my thrush prob wont go till i stop taking them and as soon as i stop taking the anti biotics i get the uti back so i cant win. i can either have thrush or a uti ..both options are equally as shit !


----------



## winegums

nope eve they still can't 'isolate' the infection!!!! i took another sample in last week so waiting to see what they think it is... i was told they are getting worried as an infection can spread to the baby but htey dont know what it is?!?! i wish this pregnancy was like my last one - nice and uncomplicated until the last week lol xx


----------



## carmyz

heres my FB add if anyone is interested :D 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=538782312


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> nope eve they still can't 'isolate' the infection!!!! i took another sample in last week so waiting to see what they think it is... i was told they are getting worried as an infection can spread to the baby but htey dont know what it is?!?! i wish this pregnancy was like my last one - nice and uncomplicated until the last week lol xx

god ...

i dunno if mine care what mine is they just give me antibiotics when it comes up infected on their little dipstick :dohh:

my last 2 pregnancies were smooth but not this one - nevermnd i keep thinkng there are people that have t worse than me plus not long left to suffer then we get our babies to munch yay!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@winegums: Is thrush a yeast infection? If so I have been getting them quite often as well. The DR has given me oral diflucan which is one pill and has worked GREAT!. It seems like the symptoms go away almost immediately. She asked if I want the ones that go up in me and I said no way! Hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> @winegums: Is thrush a yeast infection? If so I have been getting them quite often as well. The DR has given me oral diflucan which is one pill and has worked GREAT!. It seems like the symptoms go away almost immediately. She asked if I want the ones that go up in me and I said no way! Hope u are feeling better!

Lucky...my doctor just tells me to buy Monistat 7...I HATE that stuff, and it HURTS to stick that little thing up me to push the nasty cream up there...UGH


----------



## Franki83

rachael872211 said:


> I'm going to look for the dreaded OP on my notes then!
> 
> Franki, I am the opposite too! I have been constipated for the whole of this pregnancy and since going on iron tablets, thinking I would get worse, I have gone the other way. I go all the time! But I do prefer it this way then being consitpated.
> Well done on the no pain relief. Was that your 2nd?
> 
> Misznessa, are your feet swollen? Is that why they hurt?
> 
> 1sttimemom & Ley, I'm really feeling for you. It must be so tiring on you. I wish something could be done to help you.
> 
> I have been for a walk today on the beach, it was lovely, really unmotivated to go first thing, but now really glad I did. The sun makes me so happy  And Evie! She loved it too.
> 
> (TMI)I have also noticed some change in my discharge. Last two times I have wiped I have noticed lumps. I know its not a show, cos I can remember what that looked like as if it was yesterday, but I was wondering could it be from my cervix area or could it be just normal discharge? x

Hey hunnie, yes, the no pain relief was with my second, lol. born at 38+3. and he is now 4yrs old bless him, lol.
my daughter i was meant to be induced as i had obstetric cholestasis. but when they went to give me the pessary to dilate me, i was already 4cm, but regardless, the next morning i still had the epidural in and waters broken.
number 3 though, aaaargh! i am sat wide awake now, because i am fed up of the bloody itching, discomfort etc. i am going to ring the doctors today to see if my blood test from the 5th Jan is back. when i showed my midwife the scratches where i have drawn blood from stratching myself so hard because of the itching, she took bloods again just incase i have OC again. grrrr. in a horrid way i hope i have as i know i will be induced. its horrible to say but this pregnancy, last 2 weeks mainly is driving me up the wall. this is deffos the last! lol. But he is fully engaged now apparently, my tummy has waaaay dropped so hopefully wont be long! iv not carried full term yet.
Finally tonight i have got rid of my mother in law too, who was staying with us over xmas period. she was sleeping on the couch. so i couldnt even come downstairs to relax or chill out when i have this annoying discomfort insomnia. I have my house back! woohoooo!
Advice wanted girls, am i over reacting, or do i have justification for being worried do you think?
my hubby is on about going to Wales and picking her up again when i am due to give birth. so she can be here for kids etc if need be whilst in hospital.
but she is baby mad! i know i wont be able to get any proper alone time with my family unit if she is here and she would always be in my face.
when the advert was on the TV for one born every minute, (newborns on the conveyor belt) she was screaming in a soppy voice that she wanted one! my daughter got a DS for christmas with a baby game where you have a newborn that kinda grows up and you have to do everything with, even talk to it... she basically hijacked the game off my daughter, as she is that baby mad! 
i have told my hubby that friends have offered to watch the kids etc, who are willing to step away once i bring baby Ben through the front door. so we can have our few days settlement as a family, even the school have said they have no problem with the kids being off that day as they understand the children getting minded etc. but he thinks i am being daft.
this is his first child, my 3rd. he does not know how important them first couple of days are. 
Also when she is here, she brings her frigging insane stupid dog, i swear it has no brain! we have 3 dogs already, but ours are lovely and well trained. he is just frigging nuts and also barks all the time and also likes to puke on the carpet.
plus when she is here, i am constantly cleaning more than usual because she is a frigging slob! i have so much cleaning i have to do today to get my house back to my comfort zone. 
am i being selfish for saying i really dont want her here for birth time etc? i just dont think i could handle the bloody stress of it all. 

sorry for ranting girls, but as you can probably tell from time of my post, i am sleep deprived, stress to hell thinking of next couple of weeks, having to get everything ready on my own again cos hubby is as helpful as chocolate fireguard. oh, and i am really dreading the 3 trips a day to the school, as its literally only at end of road, but the ice is soooo bad. im scared i am going to have a frigging fall.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia, my doctor had me do the same thing when I had an infection... It was the first time I've ever had one, and I'm hoping I don't have to deal with it for a VERY long time!!!

Franki, personally, I don't think it's selfish at all. I think it's perfectly reasonable. Granted, I'm having my first and am VERY glad that the only 'grandmother' I have to deal with is my mom!! hahaha no MILs to deal with.. yay!

Anyways, I live with my parents right now and already had a talk with my mom, asking her to just kind of back off a little bit the first couple of days. I told her that while I appreciate the help and everything, and I know I'll appreciate it even more later, I have a very strong feeling that I'll want a couple days of not really 'sharing' my child. She understood, and was I think a little shocked. But I started getting kinda....protective?... when she kept talking about being able to hold her in her chair all the time, and putting her to sleep... I told her and my sisters to just back off a little bit for me. Not that I want to be rude, and I want them to hold her and enjoy her, too.... but I know I'll be protective at first.....


On another note, my little sister moved out today!! Woo hoo! I'm so happy for her. Her and her fiance have moved into a place bigger than the one my parents and I are in, and took 4 of the dogs with them! So now we're just left with our small ones! YAY! All the dogs I was worried about are gone. I have a room separate from baby's, and she'll have a room where her crib actually fits!! Granted, I will have her bassinet in there at first. But my mom and I are excited to decorate a nursery for her! My mom never got to decorate a nursery for any of her 4 kids, and didn't get to be around the entire pregnancy of or growing up of any of her 5 grandkids until now, so she's just beyond ecstatic!! :D We even have my crib sitting in our garage, waiting for space to set it up!!! :D


----------



## Franki83

Aaaw thats sweet 1sttimemom! doing the nursery is always a good time. are you painting or putting up a wall paper? reason i ask, is because i learnt a lesson the hard way, lol, i spent 12quid a roll on a gorgeous winnie the pooh wallpaper for my daughter,. only for her to stand up in her cot and rip it off the walls.... i was not impressed, lol. little fingers pick and get curious, lol. so with Jacob, i happily painted and used stickers and stencils. much easier, much cheaper and also better to wipe clean too incase of grubby fingers playing, crayons etc etc etc.

The thing about my mom in law is the fact of, my hubby is her only child. she is baby mad. i know for a fact that if baby was crying, even though i know baby is fully content and just making a noise etc, n just crying for the sake of it, i would leave them a few minutes to settle down. she wouldnt, i know she would build that rod for my back by picking him up all the time at the slightest squeak. or hold him constantly, so he would have to be held constantly to settle, instead of moses basket etc. plus, she wouldnt just come for a day or two, it would end up being another 3 fricking weeks. most probably 2 actually as hubby would pick her up n then drop her off at the end of his paternity leave.
i think im going nuts, i have scrubbed my kitchen counters spotless! Emily's packed lunch is made for school, now i am just bloody bored, lol. not allowed to hoover this early or i would wake the kids up...
god i hate insomnia!!! lol


----------



## rachael872211

Franki I don't think you are being unreasonable at all. I think its important to have those first days together to settle as a family, plus it sounds like she will do things how she wants and not the way you want, like you say, leaving the baby getting used to being handled whenever crying, which will make it harder for you in the long run. 

1sttimemom, it sounds great about the extra room now for when baby is bigger. I never done a nursery with my first and it was really exciting this time. 
How many dogs did you have? x


----------



## Felicityjade

hi all! im glad to see this subject bought up about having time alone as a family, iv been a bit emotional about it this weekend, i remember there being a bit of a tiff with oh's family when my sister in law was pregnant, where a member of oh's family walked in before she had delivered the placenta, and they just walked in and picked up the baby! I will go absolutely balistic if that happens, and its really worried me, i know what im like and i want oh and I to have our family time and bond with our baby before other people get involved, including our mothers. I feel quite selfish but we are going to tell everyone now NO visitors until we let them know we are ready, as i dont want the pressure of knowing people are waiting outside to meet baby, i want us to have no stress-bonding with our baby. Do you know what i mean? as much as i love our families, especially our mothers, they WILL try and take over and say 'you should do this and that' , they are both the same in that sense, to the point we've had to almost push them out a bit during pregnancy so they dont get ahead of their selves. We obviously appriciate they want to help but its our baby, our new little family and we would like to make our own decisions!
sorry about the rant but its really getting me down because i know no matter how much we drum it into them they are still going to turn up and i will be very angry and im worried it will ruin what should be one of the best days of our lives! anybody else feel the same? 
hope everybody is well! xxx


----------



## evewidow

@franki ...there is no way i would have anyone stop with me the 1st few weeks of having my baby . ill let my mom , my dad and the mil come for 1 hour each in the 1st week thats it but then they are local so not too bad.
i know what you mean about them picking them up at the slight niggle cry etc drives me mad . im also on my 3rd and you realise not to go running to them straight away ..often you cant anyway with other kids about.
we have been known with the last 2 babies to unplug the phone and ignore the door if it rings unless its the midwife and when people say oh we came to see you we said oh we must have all been asleep lol .
i want my 2 boys to get to know their little sister before the rest of the family and with my eldest at school he is not gonna get much time with her at 1st i dont think it fair that mil and co get to spend more time with her than he does - not that he will prob be that interested as pink is yukky apparently haha
and as for anyone coming in and just picking up the baby ..by god help them if they do that ..id be mad if it was hubby let alone anyone else lol .


----------



## mummymadness

How are we all girls ?. Iam feeling really hot today so in bed resting any one else real sweaty hot or is it just me lol ?.

On a positive note whoooo i am on last box on pregnancy ticker now so only labour to go whooo . 

Good luck with decorating nursery xxx


----------



## kns

congrats on the last ticker lol
cant believe how fast.
in 2 weeks you will be full term!!!!!!!!


----------



## winegums

Eek I'm really worried about living situation! A few months ago me and my partner moved in with my dad and we rent 2 bedrooms in his house, due to money reasons and my dads health and stuff

The only problem is we're not really happy here but we can't afford to move out and in september i'll be starting uni so it will be even tougher with money - but he really does like to get 'involved' and i know i'm not going to get any space when the baby is born :( he also hardly ever goes out - just to the supermarket or whatever so i'll never get any alone time etc

Sort of dreading it tbh i have a feeling i'll end up spending half of my time stuck in one of the bedrooms


on a better note we FINALLY got a car seat today so that's a weight off of my mind :)

xxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> How are we all girls ?. Iam feeling really hot today so in bed resting any one else real sweaty hot or is it just me lol ?.
> 
> On a positive note whoooo i am on last box on pregnancy ticker now so only labour to go whooo .
> 
> Good luck with decorating nursery xxx

i keep getting hot , especially at night , my poor hubby thinks im ill cus i am never too hot i sleep with my quilt in the height of summer ! past week ive been walking round in vest tops .



winegums said:


> Eek I'm really worried about living situation! A few months ago me and my partner moved in with my dad and we rent 2 bedrooms in his house, due to money reasons and my dads health and stuff
> 
> The only problem is we're not really happy here but we can't afford to move out and in september i'll be starting uni so it will be even tougher with money - but he really does like to get 'involved' and i know i'm not going to get any space when the baby is born :( he also hardly ever goes out - just to the supermarket or whatever so i'll never get any alone time etc
> 
> Sort of dreading it tbh i have a feeling i'll end up spending half of my time stuck in one of the bedrooms
> 
> 
> on a better note we FINALLY got a car seat today so that's a weight off of my mind :)
> 
> xxx

hmm thats tough , could you not get him involved in something like perhaps asking him to help you by taking your other son to the park or to school (if he goes ) so that you get time with the baby ?


----------



## mummymadness

glad i aint the only one i am sweating in bed no quilt on resting with window open so glad OH having kids today so i can slob lol. xx


----------



## rachael872211

lol, i'm hot, but not that hot. 

I'm having a rubbish day, our oil seems to have halved in the matter of days, and now we need to get some urgently :'-( 

Our washing machine has started leaking again, and the boiler still isnt fixed properly, which means I'm going to have to ring the landlord again who never stops talking. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Franki, thank you for the advice!! I think we are mainly going to use little wall decals. I know how to design them from our computer, so my mom is going to get some of the paper and I'm going to design them to match the bedding that my brother is sending me :) :)

And Rachael, we had 6 dogs before.... 1 HUGE German Shepherd-black lab mix (he was so tall his head can sit on our counter tops!), 2 German Shepherd-pit bull mixes, an Australian Cattle Dog, a shi-tzu (My mom's dog), and a terrier mix (my dog). Now we just have the shi-tzu and the terrier mix :) Well, not counting the two cats, the bird (African Grey Parrot that talks A LOT) and the snail (Yes.. we have a pet snail... lol long story short, my mom is a teacher and kept one after a science lab thing involving snails.. it grew on us lol)


----------



## Jenniflower

I totally feel you with the over hotness. I was the one to put up and take down the outside christmas lights this year because I didn't mind the cold! (No climbing on roofs ladies, no worries! hahaha) I kept forgetting and leaving the door open, my poor DH was freezing! I now move all the comforter on him and use only the sheet to sleep with. 

Weird though, it comes and goes. Some morning I wake to go pee and I'm freezing so I have to steal all the covers back at like 4am. :lol:


----------



## Virginia

I am ALWAYS hot. At night I can only sleep in my bra/underwear because even my clothes are too hot. The DH likes to keep it at about 70 degrees - even at night! I am constantly pushing the covers off me, but he thinks I don't mean to and always puts them back on me in his sleep. Grr! Lol


----------



## Virginia

Oh, and is anyone else completely procrastinating? I STILL don't have my hospital bags packed...the baby's room is a wreck (not that we'll use it that often except to get her clothes)....my house looks like a tornado swept through it...I just have no energy to DO anything, so nothing is getting done!


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> Oh, and is anyone else completely procrastinating? I STILL don't have my hospital bags packed...the baby's room is a wreck (not that we'll use it that often except to get her clothes)....my house looks like a tornado swept through it...I just have no energy to DO anything, so nothing is getting done!

I haven't packed it yet either: but we are in the US so pretty much everything is provided for us (at least at my hospital and most others) so I only need to bring a baby outfit to go home with, cord blood thing, and an extra outfit if I don't wanna wear the one I came with (but I also live 10 mins from hospital so I can send someone to get stuff too). I also haven't set up nursery for cultural reasons, although I did buy baby stuff and its in a pile in my parents apt. I told my father he must set nursery up for me when I am in hospital. Anyway, the point is--- no reason for u to worry - you neednt really pack anything for baby here, and just tell a friend or daddy to set up ur nursery when ur in hospital - I am sure they will be honored.


----------



## Virginia

SIEGAL said:


> I haven't packed it yet either: but we are in the US so pretty much everything is provided for us (at least at my hospital and most others) so I only need to bring a baby outfit to go home with, cord blood thing, and an extra outfit if I don't wanna wear the one I came with (but I also live 10 mins from hospital so I can send someone to get stuff too). I also haven't set up nursery for cultural reasons, although I did buy baby stuff and its in a pile in my parents apt. I told my father he must set nursery up for me when I am in hospital. Anyway, the point is--- no reason for u to worry - you neednt really pack anything for baby here, and just tell a friend or daddy to set up ur nursery when ur in hospital - I am sure they will be honored.

Except I wanna wear my own nightgown while in labour...and I'm cloth diapering exclusively, so I have to pack those for her...and my hospital is REALLY small, so they don't provide any kind of toiletries. And we are 55 miles from the hospital...lol. I really need to get my butt into gear! The baby clothes are put away, and that's all that really matters...the other stuff is the baby swing, and the toys, and tons of blankets and stuff for the crib we still don't have, etc...I'm not too worried. We are not even changing her in her room because we don't have a changing table. :dohh:


----------



## Virginia

I don't remembered if I said anything in here, but I have a scan tomorrow (if Medicaid approves it in time) to measure Brooklyn and check my fluid levels. At my appointment Friday (I was 34+4) my fundal height was measuring at almost 41 weeks. (Yikes) I wonder what will happen if Medicaid doesn't approve it? Do I just seriously have to finish the rest of the pregnancy not knowing WHY I am measuring so big? I get that the state doesn't like paying for things, but it's pretty crappy they are allowed to just deny things like that when something isn't "normal".


----------



## winegums

We're not even having a nursery lol!

for the first few months baby will be in our room in a moses basket next to the bed

then he will go into my sons room - which is a tip atm as im sorting through all his old stuff lol! but by then should be fine - there is already a single bed and a cot in there - when baby is too big for moses basket my son will go from cot to bed and baby will go from basket to cot

We have pretty much all the clothes up till 12months put away in drawers, a bouncy chair, double breast pump incase i have trouble bfing again...

packed babies hospital bag but still got half of mine to pack

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for scan tomorrow hun :) I am glad i am not the only hot one he he he i feel silly opening windows in january lol.
I was nesting but looking at my house this evening all that has gone out of the window it looks like ww3 has errupted kids asleep and i just wanna copy lol. x


----------



## evewidow

my bag is more or less packed i think , i need to pack me something to wear to come home in cus hubby wouldnt get what i wanted even if i was to describe it exactly to him.
babies room has been sorted for a while as my youngest move in with my eldest in bunks more or less as soon as we found out we were pregnant and already had the cot etc in there , though baby wont be using it for a while as will be in our room.
i have however decided on redecorating in a mad hormonal rant this weekend and am having the wallpaper stripped fri sat sun and hoping to get the plasterer in next week ...seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how are we all??
well consultant went really well, baby is head down and fully engaged.....the consultant was quite shocked because he said its usual for second babies to engage at all let alone fully engage, and at only 36 weeks too!!! i asked if he would come back out and he said no not now, he's fixed, and basically said baby could be born anyday :)
On the down side he said if baby decides to come before saturday (37 weeks) then i have to go to my local hospital and won't get my birth centre birth :( but hopefully he will come after that :)
I am having a few crampy period pains but nothing more!

The look on the consultants and midwifes faces' was a picture :haha:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

also baby is back to back aswell so he told me to get on my birthing ball to try and shift him :)


----------



## winegums

excellent news paiytons mummy!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## juicylove

winegums said:


> ok so i had thrush and they gave me these 3 massive tablet things to put up myself for 3 nights in a row... afterwards it seemed to disapear but a few days later and it seems to be back but worse than before? :( seeing my midwife on tues so will ask her but soooooo frustrating!

Try eating natural yogurt i found that helped to clear it from inside out, plus u can also put it on u down there which also is a great releif :wacko:


----------



## misznessa

lucky3 said:


> Felicityjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyy I want people on facebook!
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> what are you 2 called? I have ley and evewidow too :) miznessa and 1sttiemmom who are you?
> 
> and anyone else...now our time is almost here OMG!!Click to expand...

heyyy ladiies my email to my facebook is [email protected] just specifiy ur a lovebug and ill accept =] :hugs:

@RACHEL...yes my feet are swollen and the fact that im still working maybe thats y they hurt so bad =( but my back is worse then my feet...hes still high up hasnt dropped yet so ill let u guys know


----------



## Amy_K

PaiytonsMummy said:


> On the down side he said if baby decides to come before saturday (37 weeks) then i have to go to my local hospital and won't get my birth centre birth :( but hopefully he will come after that :)

Hi PaiytonsMummy,

We have the same due date I think - 5th Feb. I *think* I'm having a boy too, and it's our second - our first is Gwen born Oct 08.

Hope your last trimester is going ok. I'm tired with a huge bump and achey pelvis, but nothing to complain about :)

Amy


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia I also have nothing organised. Well, actually I picked out his clothes. lol. They are laying in his cot ready to be packed...........i'm still thinking about what I need to bring. lol. 
Also I noticed you said u live 55 mins from hospital, when are you thinking of leaving to go to hosp once u r in labour? 
Good luck with tomorrow. I remember u saying about your scan. I hope you are able to have it and it all goes ok.


----------



## evewidow

great news paiytonsmumy .

dont forget girls ..after the soaps tonight new series of one born every minute and shameless .. i got my mini eggs ready for some serious tv viewing


----------



## misznessa

i havent packed anything yet :nope:

i have my babyshower on January 15 so im gonna do it the day after lol

ive been having braxton hicks n i timed them and usually they are 2 to 3 hours apart and not a everyday thing...on my last appt my doctor told me babys head was down and my cervix was soft so i dunno what it means about cervix being soft :shrug:


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> Virginia I also have nothing organised. Well, actually I picked out his clothes. lol. They are laying in his cot ready to be packed...........i'm still thinking about what I need to bring. lol.
> Also I noticed you said u live 55 mins from hospital, when are you thinking of leaving to go to hosp once u r in labour?
> Good luck with tomorrow. I remember u saying about your scan. I hope you are able to have it and it all goes ok.

I think I'll leave for the hospital when I'm at or less than 5 minutes apart. I want to try to stay away from the hospital as much as possible.


----------



## mummymadness

yayyy good luck paitons mummy its all going in right direction i am also on rocking duty trying to get bubs from back to back but so far he is just a stubborn boy lol.

Whats every one up to tonight ?. x


----------



## rachael872211

I do want to leave it as long as I possibly can before going. 

OMG I didnt realise Shamless was on too. Woo HOo. I'm going to have a lovely morning tomorrow watching one born every minute and shameless :-D


----------



## mummymadness

Shameless was great :)


----------



## Jenniflower

This is where being a Yank in the UK gets me... what the heck is 'Shameless' and why is everyone and their mother talking about it. (I keep seeing facebook status' about it)


----------



## mummymadness

ha ha ha omg how can u not know shameless Its like a council estate misfits oddbods alcoholics and druggies but done in a very funny way been going years its on channel 4 hun xxx


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> This is where being a Yank in the UK gets me... what the heck is 'Shameless' and why is everyone and their mother talking about it. (I keep seeing facebook status' about it)

its a comedy/drama in about its 10th series ish set on a manchester council estate where they basically all take drugs / get pissed / sleep around and are on the dole or prostitutes/dealers/gangsters ...in a nut shell lol its better than it sounds but is quite british tbh.


----------



## winegums

I don't get shameless lol, it started off so goodbut it's like tv shows where they do so many series they end up running out of good ideas and it just gets boring


----------



## amber20

I also had my doctors appointment today. He said everything measured perfectly. Baby is very low, head down thank god! I am a little over 1cm dilated. Yay! Its starting to definately feel real now.


----------



## rachael872211

I'm now going to watch Shameless  

I had a big lump of clear CM when I wiped this morning. No blood though. x


----------



## evewidow

my poor hubby thought i was in labour this morning ....

as my alarm went off i got cramp in the back of my calf , gut reaction when not pregnant is to sit traight up and get out of bed and walk it off etc .... try doing that with spd and a big belly haha , i was trying so hard to move couldnt , i was shouting and all sorts he was trying to sit me up and push me out of bed it was quite funny really on reflection . not the best way to wake up haha 

cold outside too today and dark and miserable booo.


----------



## winegums

oh god before the spd i had so many cramps and i'd leap out of bed and run around the room, i've been really panicked that i'm going to get a cramp and i wont be able to get out of bed lol it takes me about 5-10 minutes to get out of bed now haha!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> oh god before the spd i had so many cramps and i'd leap out of bed and run around the room, i've been really panicked that i'm going to get a cramp and i wont be able to get out of bed lol it takes me about 5-10 minutes to get out of bed now haha!

yea takes me a while to get out of bed too ..it was no fun i tell ya !


----------



## carmyz

i had a massive leg cramp in my calf the other morning went on for ages god it killed and now i cant walk properly on it i have to just walk without puttin my foot down...so over it..

its so muggy here to and im gettin irratated quite easy lol..cant wait till shes out


----------



## rachael872211

Its really dark and miserable here too. It makes me feel really sleepy. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Its really dark and miserable here too. It makes me feel really sleepy. x

i was dropping off just till the doorbell rang ..i could just have an hours nap but got playgroup with the little man in a bit and then school run , make the dinner and then karate with the bigger one ..so no chance i guess haha.


----------



## Jenniflower

I'm off sick today. Well I say that, and really I'm always off since being on MAT leave but I'm super ill so will just be spending the day on the couch. DH has decided to take the rest of the day off to make me tea. :) But now he sees what I do on here which is start laughing out loud when you women start telling stories like that. :haha:


----------



## juicylove

Hi ladies for the leg cramps I was told to drink tonic water put a bit of lemon in it and it seems to work a treat :):)

I'm still getting sick it has me wore out at this stage and there is nothing I can do but main thing is baba is still growing strong, Roll on Feb :dance: but I know wen she is born I will miss been pregger's :haha:


----------



## winegums

just seen midwife everything is as it should be - said baby is looking to be quite a bit bigger than my last lol still head down and everything looking good for vbac yay! xxx


----------



## evewidow

yay , thats good news winegums


----------



## rachael872211

Woo Hoo. Thats brill. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Awww, congrats!!! :) :)


----------



## misznessa

hi ladies! how are u all! i really need an opinion...im planning on getting induced February 1st @ 39 weeks...is it a good idea or should i just wait till babys ready?! 

i dont want a c section =/ most people i asked said it might end up in c section im still waiting for my doctor to call me back...but is it a good idea or no?

i dont have complications or anything i just want to be induced cuz i go on maternity leave January 28 and i only get 2 months off paid from work so i want to spend as much time as i can with baby...my due date is February 8 so i dunno im confused right now! i dont wanna rush baby but i dont wanna leave a 5 week old baby and go back to work either! ugh =/


----------



## Jenniflower

misznessa said:


> hi ladies! how are u all! i really need an opinion...im planning on getting induced February 1st @ 39 weeks...is it a good idea or should i just wait till babys ready?!
> 
> i dont want a c section =/ most people i asked said it might end up in c section im still waiting for my doctor to call me back...but is it a good idea or no?
> 
> i dont have complications or anything i just want to be induced cuz i go on maternity leave January 28 and i only get 2 months off paid from work so i want to spend as much time as i can with baby...my due date is February 8 so i dunno im confused right now! i dont wanna rush baby but i dont wanna leave a 5 week old baby and go back to work either! ugh =/

I completely understand your concern for wanting to spend as much time with baby as possible. But if you're really asking for opinions then I am 100% on the side that you should wait until she is ready. Is there any way of pushing your maternity leave until the next week? 

To be honest if you're going to try and induce your body when it's not ready then you'll most likely end up a c-section. This is because you're body with become exhausted and needing to stay on your back will most likely cause your baby to become distressed. I'm not saying this to scare you, merely to answer your question that if you don't want a c-section then an induction should be your last choice. Inductions work best if your LO is over cooked or if you've been labouring but seem to stop for awhile.

Also you run the risk of actually delivering your baby well before their ready. And EDD is just that, an estimate. Inducing at 39 weeks could actually be only 36 for you LO causing them to have respiratory problems.

Gosh I'm sounding really preachy but I just really think you need to trust your baby and your body. Also remember that although you may want as much time as possible with your LO your recovery could be up to 2 weeks and may not be the time you were thinking you were wanting to spend with them. Emergency c-sections, statistically, are a bit rougher in recovery than elective c-section.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Nessa, I'm doing the same thing, actually. I'm planning on being induced Jan. 31st. I would do it a little earlier, but they said the soonest they will do it at my hosp. is 1 week early (which is actually better for her anyways.. technically)... My doctor is all for it, and says that there are absolutely no health risks to the baby because they have so many options for how they induce, and can give you something to rest until you are at the point you are ready to push, and you can (according to my doctor) still move around until it's time.. That is why I'm being induced (if she doesn't come before that)... so that I have more time with my baby before heading back to work.

I say go for it. I don't think there is anything wrong with it at all when you are that close. In fact (like my brother pointed out to me), it's almost better because it can be planned on when to be at the hosp., and you can remain calm going in, rather than rushing around last minute and feeling rushed or panicked :)


----------



## lucky3

I'm with jenni flower.

it's not something that happens here in the UK, as far as i know, women choosing to be induced, except for medical reasons. i realise our maternity leave is much better than the states so perhaps changes our view? 

it just seems an odd thing to tamper with, i always think that baby comes when baby is ready, that's the wonder of nature :) But that's just my opinion.


----------



## winegums

omg im really sorry but i am absolutely shocked they induce you for no apparent reason in the US?????? if you're not going into labour spontaneously it's for a reason - because your baby is still developing inside you and isn't ready to come out yet! Induction - especially early induction for no reason can cause a LOT of complications. I will find some research i have saved somewhere and post some links for you...

either way i wish you guys all the best - just make sure you do your research before making final decisions ok xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Thought I would add actual facts seeing as sometimes I don't word things right, hahaha. Still not judging either way hun, I'm orginally from the States and so I completely appreciate wanting to spend as much time with bubs as possible. Just want you to be informed that it's not exactly the best and/or safest thing to do.



> Risks and Precautions
> 
> Inducing labor is not like turning on a faucet. If the body isn't ready, an induction might fail and, after hours or days of trying, a woman may end up having a cesarean delivery (C-section). This appears to be more likely if the cervix is not yet ripe.
> 
> If the doctor ruptures the amniotic sac and labor doesn't begin, another method of inducing labor also might be necessary because there's a risk of infection to both mother and baby if the membranes are ruptured for a long time before the baby is born.
> 
> When prostaglandin or oxytocin is used, there is a risk of abnormal contractions developing. In that case, the doctor may remove the vaginal insert or turn the oxytocin dose down. While it is rare, there is an increase in the risk of developing a tear in the uterus (uterine rupture) when these medications are used. Other complications associated with oxytocin use are low blood pressure and low blood sodium (which can cause problems such as seizures).
> 
> Another potential risk of inducing labor is giving birth to a late pre-term baby (born between 34 and 36 weeks). Why? Because the due date (EDD) may be wrong. Your due date is 40 weeks from the first day of your last menstrual period (LMP).
> 
> Babies born late pre-term are generally healthy but may have temporary problems such as jaundice, trouble feeding, problems with breathing, or difficulty maintaining body temperature.


----------



## evewidow

for me i wanna avoid induction as much as poss , i hear the contractions are worse plus it increases the chances of assisted delivery or sections. not something i personally would choose unless there was a medical reason .
but as pointed out above we get 9 months maternity perhaps we would have a different view if we had the leave you have.
i guess only you can decide what is best for you and your baby .


----------



## wiiwidow

Great news Winegums! Fingers crossed for your VBAC! :)

Hope everyone else is ok? :)

I must admit I'm not too keen on the induction idea for no reason, I've heard that being induced is a much harder labour and will make interventions much more likely, not forgetting whether it's ok for bubs or not. Out of interest, have you watched the "Business of being Born"? It's on youtube I think, but is a bit of an eye opener about how much money is made out of pregnancy and labour, mainly in the US...might be an interesting watch if you're waivering or not sure? x


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> for me i wanna avoid induction as much as poss , i hear the contractions are worse plus it increases the chances of assisted delivery or sections. not something i personally would choose unless there was a medical reason .
> but as pointed out above we get 9 months maternity perhaps we would have a different view if we had the leave you have.
> i guess only you can decide what is best for you and your baby .

You know that being said we really only get 6 weeks at 90% of our pay and after that it's hardly enough to live on. I know many women that have had to return back to work as soon as their 6 weeks were up. My sister may have only been allowed 8 weeks in the States but it was full pay. Just wanting to point that out as my family seems to think I get 36 weeks of full pay off! :shock: I wish! haha


----------



## evewidow

true but we do get something at least. i think you can live on it , however for most people it is a lot less than they would earn but dont forget things like child benefit and tax credits.
plus our medical is free (thank god )
i get nothing lol but am lucky to have a oh that has a good job so i cant moan too much.
anyway .. lol


----------



## misznessa

thanks for all your advices ladies!!! i just got off the phone with my doctor and she basically said the same thing she said she will only induce me IF i pass my due date....she said so far my pregnancy is going great no complications so she wont do it she told me its higher chances of baby having complications if i get induced, i should just let my body and baby do the work when hes ready to come out!

my mind wasnt set on getting an induced it was just an idea but i rather have a healthy baby so i am going to wait until he decides to come out! i can always extend maternity leave so im going to just wait =]


----------



## mummymadness

Induction scares the heck outta me dont know why just the dreaded unknown i suppose, Luckily always gone in just before they were due to induce me :).
How are we all today ?, Sorry to hear of every one bad with spd its horrid .

Had MW appointment today baby is R O P position wich they still class as back to back so baught a birthing ball today :) been bouncing and rocking all day..Iam measuring 1 week bigger then i am wich is great heartbeat healthy got pricked like a pin cushion and baby is well down there just not engaged yet so all in all an ok appointment . xx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh does more blood get taken at the 36 week appointment? Have they told you the position of the baby at previous appointments? I am going to ask tomorrow. 

I don't know why but being induced scares me too. It's the one thing I am thankful for from having a section........cos I know being induced will never be an option for me. x


----------



## mummymadness

They always tell me where hes laid hun after they have felt , Allthough i wish they wouldnt some times as i am doing everything i can to help he just wont budge !!.
Yep they did bloods for iron check not nice my arms butchered lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh man. I've been a bit rubbish at taking my iron. I always forget the nighttime one. Oh but I started taking pregnacare again so hopefully it will show ok in my blood work. I still poo five times a day so the iron is doing something. 

I have a question: can thrush symptoms be different from different infections? I am wondering if I have it now, but with totally different symptoms to what I had last time. 

Around my vaginal area is red raw and sore to touch. My discharge isn't increased. I've just been having those blobs, but they were like jelly. I think I might smell too. I can't be sure if that's just me smelling it cause I'm paranoid :-s 

Oh joy. Well got my midwife appointment tomorrow so I'll see what she thinks. X


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Oh man. I've been a bit rubbish at taking my iron. I always forget the nighttime one. Oh but I started taking pregnacare again so hopefully it will show ok in my blood work. I still poo five times a day so the iron is doing something.
> 
> I have a question: can thrush symptoms be different from different infections? I am wondering if I have it now, but with totally different symptoms to what I had last time.
> 
> Around my vaginal area is red raw and sore to touch. My discharge isn't increased. I've just been having those blobs, but they were like jelly. I think I might smell too. I can't be sure if that's just me smelling it cause I'm paranoid :-s
> 
> Oh joy. Well got my midwife appointment tomorrow so I'll see what she thinks. X

mine was really sore to touch and felt a bit on fire and swollen , tmi i know lol . i also had lumpy bits but no increase in discharge ..mine i thought smelt but not bad stinky just kinda different ...what a conversation lol.

anyway midwife will prob know better but it does sound similar to mine.


----------



## winegums

My thrush last time was lots of dischargeno this time it burns downthere but pretty muchno discharge . Sorry forcrap typing - onphone xxx


----------



## Virginia

Yikes...I don't like that doctors are telling women that there is no harm in inductions...especially early inductions...they are supposed to be people we can trust...it is proven that women who are induced are at a much higher risk of needing a C-section...I think before anyone chooses an induction for a non-medical reason, they should do thorough research on it and not just go with what the doctor says...they tend to do things for their convenience in the United States rather than whats better for mother and baby (because I'm sure it's nicer for them to come into the hospital at a scheduled time than be called in the middle of the night to deliver...)

I know the vast majority of businesses don't pay anything while on maternity leave in the US, but legally, you should have 12 weeks of FMLA (unpaid unfortunately) that you can use - they can't really make you come back sooner (Unless you work for a very small business who may not fall under the FMLA laws.)...

Anyways, medicaid FINALLY approved a scan to check why I was measuring 41 weeks at only 34 weeks...it's for Friday...and they told me I needed a full bladder...WTF? Don't they realize I am 35 weeks pregnant? I am sure I'll pee myself....I pee myself walking to the bathroom if I wait too long!


----------



## mummymadness

sounds like thrush hun especially if real sore, Could be BV with the smell but symptoms sound more like thrush to me, Its them soddin hormones that do it **Hugs**


----------



## amber20

I was induced with my 2nd and 3rd boys not because i had medical reasons or anything. I never had any c-sections or any other complications. I was exactly 38 weeks with both and they were both over 7 1/2 pounds and very healthy.


----------



## rachael872211

What's BV? 

Ah well I'm really glad I have a midwife appointment already to get it sorted. 

What happens if u give birth while having thrush? Does it do something to the baby or am I thinking of something else? 

The baby has moved round a little. All I ever used to feel was his bum, now thar is on the right with limbs coming out the left. X


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> Yikes...I don't like that doctors are telling women that there is no harm in inductions...especially early inductions...they are supposed to be people we can trust...it is proven that women who are induced are at a much higher risk of needing a C-section...I think before anyone chooses an induction for a non-medical reason, they should do thorough research on it and not just go with what the doctor says...they tend to do things for their convenience in the United States rather than whats better for mother and baby (because I'm sure it's nicer for them to come into the hospital at a scheduled time than be called in the middle of the night to deliver...)
> 
> I know the vast majority of businesses don't pay anything while on maternity leave in the US, but legally, you should have 12 weeks of FMLA (unpaid unfortunately) that you can use - they can't really make you come back sooner (Unless you work for a very small business who may not fall under the FMLA laws.)...
> 
> Anyways, medicaid FINALLY approved a scan to check why I was measuring 41 weeks at only 34 weeks...it's for Friday...and they told me I needed a full bladder...WTF? Don't they realize I am 35 weeks pregnant? I am sure I'll pee myself....I pee myself walking to the bathroom if I wait too long!

Everything is relative, full to us now is about a teaspoon full!! You can only do your best, fx for no weeing yourself!!


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Yikes...I don't like that doctors are telling women that there is no harm in inductions...especially early inductions...they are supposed to be people we can trust...it is proven that women who are induced are at a much higher risk of needing a C-section...I think before anyone chooses an induction for a non-medical reason, they should do thorough research on it and not just go with what the doctor says...they tend to do things for their convenience in the United States rather than whats better for mother and baby (because I'm sure it's nicer for them to come into the hospital at a scheduled time than be called in the middle of the night to deliver...)
> 
> I know the vast majority of businesses don't pay anything while on maternity leave in the US, but legally, you should have 12 weeks of FMLA (unpaid unfortunately) that you can use - they can't really make you come back sooner (Unless you work for a very small business who may not fall under the FMLA laws.)...
> 
> Anyways, medicaid FINALLY approved a scan to check why I was measuring 41 weeks at only 34 weeks...it's for Friday...and they told me I needed a full bladder...WTF? Don't they realize I am 35 weeks pregnant? I am sure I'll pee myself....I pee myself walking to the bathroom if I wait too long!
> 
> Everything is relative, *full to us now is about a teaspoon full!!* You can only do your best, fx for no weeing yourself!!Click to expand...

Exactly! x


----------



## evewidow

Morning girls ! 

i am so knackered lol i pressed off instead of snooze this morning so me nad kids got up late had to run to school (not good ) we were the last ones that got in before the gate shut - close call lol so by the time i got back i was well pooped , have been sat on sofa for the last hour and i really cba to move !

got my bro in law coming tomo and stopping till the weekend so he can help hubby to strip wallpaper and stuff , seemed like a good idea at the time .....meh


----------



## rachael872211

lol. doesnt it always Eve. I also cant be arsed to move now im back home and might just slob on the sofa for a couple of hours. 

Had my midwife appointment, baby measuring 37cm. Head is floating around freely. My bp was a bit low.........85/60 I think, but I feel fine  

I also told her about my sore bits and she said probably thrush and to go and get some canestan. Which I have gone and got. x


----------



## winegums

my alarm didnt even go off this morning! i feel great with a nice lie in lol but my little boy wasn't too happy with me lol! luckily i dont have to worry about school or anything yet!

SPD has gotten so much worse over the last 2 days and i still have so much more preparing to do!

i remember waking up in the night and my pj bottoms were soaked through, i went to the loo and smelled them (sorry for tmi lol) and it didnt smell of anything! was so tired went back to bed

now this morning i cant find the pjs anywhere? woke up with no bottoms on and loads of tissue stuffed up there so i'm sure i didn't imagine it! very very odd lol

I don't think it could be my waters yet as i haven't had any leakingness today so far and baby isnt even engaged yet! hmm

thrush is really painful today :S need to get my cream but i dont have maternity exemption card - so annoyed when i needed iron i phoned them and they said they never recieved my form so i sent off another one before christmas and still haven't recieved anything so i guess i'll have to phone them again and see whats going on with it


----------



## evewidow

ive never been asked for my card , i just tick the box on the back of the prescription.

pj's ..wonder where you put them lol !

well ds2 has been cabbaging in front of playhouse disney and ive had a kip for an hour on the sofa , not sure if i feel better or worse tbh. 

cant slob anymore though must crack on and do some jobs.


----------



## Jenniflower

Yea I've never used mine either. I lost it about the minute it came through the door. :dohh: But every thing I've needed, teeth cleaning, over the counter gaviscon, prescriptions have been great. They just take some details and that's it.

I'm so sorry you girls are all dealing with thrush. :( I've never had it but ugh, it does not sound fun. 

Hearing all you ladies still have floating heads is making me feel a bit better, I thought everyone's was engaging except mine! haha


----------



## wiiwidow

37 weeks today!! Am very excited, although desperate to finish work so am keeping legs crossed and all labour inducing aides are banned....though I'll probably look back on this in 5 weeks time and think, why didn't I bounce on the ball more!! 

Wine, I'm with you on the hips, mine are so much more painful these last few days. I suddenly feel really heavy and old woman-like. Hope it wasn't your waters hun, have you got a pad on now for testing? How odd though?

Sorry to hear everyone's suffering with thrush...can you use canestan in pregnancy? I find that amazing stuff, but not sure if it can be used? xx


----------



## evewidow

yea you can use the pessary and cream but not the oral , its not too pleasant but works.
i just want my bits to be normal agai lol

my hips been getting worse last week too , take me ages to get up off the sofa or out of bed :(


----------



## winegums

i was given the pessary which is the tablet you put up there... but found it painful for some reason and midwife said it must not have worked properly as it came back within a few days so now been prescribed the cream! shame cant take oral tablets though :(


----------



## rachael872211

I never use my card either..........I guess they just can see. unless they think you are mad with a pillow stuffed up your top. 

I brought my thrush cream. When the midwife said go and get yourself some cream I felt like I couldn't ask for it on prescription and like I should be buying it myself. So I did :-( 

When I moved surgeries as well I had to say about my indigestion and the doctor prescribed me gaviscon, I went to re-order and got told it wasn't on repeat. Either the doctor didnt realise or thinks that my indigestion will clear itself up??? Yeah right. 
I couldnt be bothered to make an appointment just for that and then go and pick it up 2 days later again so I brought some. Not that I have the spare cash to be buying medication :-(


----------



## rachael872211

Wine, ive just noticed your ticker say 15 days to go. That is scary. lol. x


----------



## winegums

They ask for my card wherever i go! not fair! also no doctors or anything in my area are meant to prescribe things like gaviscon! i hate my area sometimes lol grrr

yes dont remind me - my ticker used to excite me but now it scares me lol!

xxx


----------



## amber20

Time definately isn't slowing down at all. I am getting more nervous and anxious as the days go by.


----------



## Virginia

Wow! Look how fast it's going now!! 

I am pretty sure my baby is head down because when she gets the hiccups, I can feel them down there....it's a very weird feeling...Lol. How do I know if she is engaged though? (without sticking my hand up there...not that I can reach. Lol)


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> I never use my card either..........I guess they just can see. unless they think you are mad with a pillow stuffed up your top.
> 
> I brought my thrush cream. When the midwife said go and get yourself some cream I felt like I couldn't ask for it on prescription and like I should be buying it myself. So I did :-(
> 
> When I moved surgeries as well I had to say about my indigestion and the doctor prescribed me gaviscon, I went to re-order and got told it wasn't on repeat. Either the doctor didnt realise or thinks that my indigestion will clear itself up??? Yeah right.
> I couldnt be bothered to make an appointment just for that and then go and pick it up 2 days later again so I brought some. Not that I have the spare cash to be buying medication :-(

When I got my gaviscon DH was the one to go into boots and talk to the lady behind the counter (total pregnancy brain fart as to what she is called) and she gave him some extra strength stuff in a HUGE bottle. He didn't need my card either just my name and birthday. She said it was only allowed to be given on advice from her so give it a try and see if you can talk to someone over the counter.


----------



## lucky3

hello girls,

sorry to hear about all your sore bits :haha: :blush: the things we talk about :rofl:

I have had a long day shopping in the city today (Norwich). Mainly went to take back faulty Christmas pressies (Next) and get some nursing bras. The ones I had with Elena are so huge they are ridiculous, which is great ( i lost 6 stone before I got preggers, just wanted to lose another stone and i would have been where I wanted to be but hey ho!).

Managed to get some in mothercare sale! instead of £26 they were £13 and therefore could have another sale item at half price so got a cute (but overpriced of course) winnie the pooh outfit for bubs :)

i think that means I have all I NEED, though am still umming and ahhing about buying a new cot as the one that came out of the loft I had forgotten is a bit wobbly and the matress looks a but yuck so is worrying me (paranoia I know :dohh:) I did think if we got a cot bed then at least it could be a bed as well for a few years and would make more sense :shrug: we'll see.

And as a little luxury i fancied a grobag thermometer. It plugs is as a night light and change colour according to temperature. But John Lewis didn't have it in stock ( I have vouchers) so might just get it from Amazon.

Full term tomorrow....now that is scary!!

oh and I found after my shopping my backside really ached, was expecting it to be my hips, what is that all about :lol:? Wouldn't fancy doing it again in a couple of weeks time!!


----------



## evewidow

you seen that cot in m&s half price £49 looks nice .


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> you seen that cot in m&s half price £49 looks nice .

Thanks Eve, it does doesn't it, and a bargain!


----------



## winegums

just to remind uk people sainsburies are starting their 1/3 off baby products (think its tomorrow) and asdas baby event is 18th jan xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia I thought that because from my pelvis I could just feel hardness, which I assumed was his head he was a little bit engaged. BUT NO! Still floating around. lol. When he does go down there for a brief visit it does feel like I can't walk cos of the pressure. He just never stays there. 

Jenniflower, so you went in and got a bottle without a prescription? 

Yay Clare, full term tomorrow! I was saying that once I reached full term I was going to try the tricks to get things going, but now its here i'm like "Er I'm not ready yet, I need to get things sorted here first" lol. Plus we can't have sex atm because of my thrush :-( 

My Midwife told me to go and get the cream..........will the thrush clear up without the pessary? 

That sounds a bargain for a cotbed! 

I have another question. lol. Does your cervix come down when you are going to go into labour? x


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> just to remind uk people sainsburies are starting their 1/3 off baby products (think its tomorrow) and asdas baby event is 18th jan xxx

do you know what sort of things they have in the asda baby event? i haven't got one near but may be worth a trip to Norwich?!


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Virginia I thought that because from my pelvis I could just feel hardness, which I assumed was his head he was a little bit engaged. BUT NO! Still floating around. lol. When he does go down there for a brief visit it does feel like I can't walk cos of the pressure. He just never stays there.
> 
> Jenniflower, so you went in and got a bottle without a prescription?
> 
> Yay Clare, full term tomorrow! I was saying that once I reached full term I was going to try the tricks to get things going, but now its here i'm like "Er I'm not ready yet, I need to get things sorted here first" lol. Plus we can't have sex atm because of my thrush :-(
> 
> My Midwife told me to go and get the cream..........will the thrush clear up without the pessary?
> 
> That sounds a bargain for a cotbed!
> 
> I have another question. lol. Does your cervix come down when you are going to go into labour? x

I know rach, i'm just the same. i do like having her in there, if the bump just didn't get in the way so much :dohh: and I am not ready for night feeds yet!!


----------



## evewidow

asda usually have nappies , bottles , dummies etc plus wipes , johnson stuff /toiletries and last time they had some car seats ,sterilisers, bath seats, playmats walkers that sort of thing.

i shall get some wipes i think not sure i need anything else. havent ought any bottles yet as im hoping not to use bottles at all this time , there is 2 that come with the steriliser i have but wondering if to get 2 just in case.
ooh and if they have breast pads ill stock up on them i guess


----------



## winegums

sometimes the expensive nipple cream is cheap as well! i have bought some bottles *just in case*because i dont want to be left with the situation i was in with my son last time with no bottles or breast pump and him not feeding and loosing weight! kept my expensive double breast pump from last time as well.

asda event has nappies if you use disposables, also food and snacks for when they are bigger (check the dates, some of them dont run out for like a year), stair gates, pushchairs, bouncers, toys, wipes, nappy sacks, dummies rattles etc, also clothes like vests and sleepsuits

it's annoying because right at the end of the event things go SO cheap butif you live in a popular area they all go within the first few days but if you live in a smaller or less populated place etc they sometimes still have items left at the end which go REALLY cheap

Rachael your cervix opens and gets 'ripe' lol

also i know what you mean, i never understand people that 'just want pregnancy over' or 'just want the baby out' i'm so massive and uncomfortable and in so much pain but i still wouldnt wish my baby out before its ready!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo gosh wow so many full term congrats girls not long now, Glad appointment went well rach hun and hope ur thrush goes away asap .
Did MW say if ur bubs was still facing right way ?, Mine still back to back after hours and hours of ball bouncing iam getting real down about it actually as the MW talks likes its lazyness but i am trying everything!! .
Hope every ones well ?.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness I havent even been with you but get the impression you have been on your knees A LOT! MW said she could feel a big lump which was his back, which was like 45 degrees to the left if thats makes sense. lol. 

Winegums, does it come down or does it stay up high? (your cervix I mean. lol)

Are things loads cheaper in the baby event? Like nappies? I might venture there too. x


----------



## winegums

mummy madness have you been on the spinning babies website? there are loads of other things you can do other than bouncing on the ball to try and get baby to get the right way round!

it also has good advice about what to do if baby is still op during labour - i.e. many babies who havent turned rotate as they come down the birth canal but women who have epidurals this rate is really decreased there is some sort of link towards women having an epidural and baby not rotating as its coming down the birth canal

xxx


----------



## winegums

rachael i haven't heard of the cervix dropping? as far as i know it stays where it is but gradually thins out (effaces) and stretches wider and wider (dilates) xxx


----------



## rachael872211

ah that would explain why Eve didnt turn perhaps - cos I had an epidural. 

I'm not sure if you remember me saying months ago about OH brother GF was pregnant and lost a baby at 20 weeks after going into labour. She is pregnant again and is 27 weeks and had a scan today, and from the scan they could see that the cervix was opening. They can't do anything like stitch the cervix cos its already opening, she has had a steroid injections. She has a some tummy pain and basically been told she could go into full labour anytime. 
She has been admitted and on best rest. Thankfully she is 27 weeks so its a much better situation that last time. I am just keeping my fingers crossed for her. xx


----------



## winegums

also mummy madness read this thread on another forum about posterior babies 

https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94453


----------



## winegums

aww rachael got my fingers crossed for them!! the cervix opening isnt necesarily a bad thing, some women get to about 2cm weeks before they go into labour and then it doesn't go any further... the more she rests for now the better! and tell her not to take anything like evening primrose oil :p xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh gosh rachael... your poor OH Bro's GF..... Gosh i hope that little one will stay in there and be nice for mummy and daddy!!! 

How is everyone feeling today? I am ok. Have been having some huge amounts of period like cramping with some tightenings. It is odd.... Allan asked me if they were contractions and my reply was "i cant remember what they felt like :( " no now i am worried that they might be lol... Hopefully they are just really bad braxton hicks... 

I kinda want him the make an appearance but the thought of going into labour again scares the poop outta me!!! Is anyone else like that?


----------



## mummymadness

thank u so so much Wine i am trying to be positive now, I just have horrid nightmares about been overdue all back labour babies getting stuck all from previous bad experiences i am not going to give in though :).

Rach hun i hope ur sil gets real far and does real well bless her and sounds like the drs are taking real good care of her xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Well ladies, I saw my doctor today. I am 40% effaced, baby is going back and forth between a -3 station and floating, but is head down and facing the right way, and cervix is still just 'dimpled'. He checked out baby though and said she's looking "fantastic" and that if I wanted to induce on Jan. 31st (6 days before due date) than it's fine. I asked about the chances of the due date being off and he said that they always take it into consideration. There are actually women that he says can not be induced, but because we were able to pin exact conception date, as well as my measurements being dead on my entire pregnancy (he calls it a textbook pregnancy!), then he is absolutely positive about baby's development and due date. SO, if she isn't here by then, I will go in to the hospital the night of Jan. 30th to be induced... so she should be here Jan. 31st! They are using Gel Packs on the cervix if it isn't completely dilated or isn't progressing enough, and pitocin to increase the intensity of my contractions (if they aren't doing anything on their own). He said they will absolutely NOT break waters unless I get to a point that I'm fully dilated and ready to go and they still haven't broken, which he thinks is highly unlikely...

I COMPLETELY trust this doctor. He delivered my now 12 year old niece when my sister had her, and considered one of the best in my state. He actually has patients that will drive from parts of our state that are about 2-3 hours away just to come to him... amazing. 

Anyways, I am VERY excited and had to share!!

Also, a friend of mine had her baby boy yesterday... Born 1/11/11 at 5:05pm. 7 lbs, 5 ozs, 20 inches long. She was induced at 7am that day (her due date would have been the 15th anyways), and gave birth vaginally with an epidural that afternoon, first baby :) Both are doing GREAT and are very healthy and happy :)


----------



## rachael872211

Mummy to be I keep getting a lot of period like cramps and feel the same about going into labour. Excited but scared. I think it's natural. 
I can't remember either whats what from my first pregnancy. I keep asking lots of questions. 

Mummymadness have all of your pregnancies been back to back? X


----------



## Amy_K

1sttimemom08 said:


> SO, if she isn't here by then, I will go in to the hospital the night of Jan. 30th to be induced... so she should be here Jan. 31st!

Hi 1sttimemom08,

I just wantedd to say, it took 4 full days of induction before my baby made an appearance and she was overdue. I think the waiting around in hospital is the worst part because the hours and days seem to pass so slowly and all you want to do is have your baby!

Good luck and I hope it all goes to plan for you :)

Amy


----------



## Ley

I agree about induction. A friend of mine on here went to be induced on tuesday and is still sat on the maternity ward as she hasn't made it into established labour yet.
induction is not a fast process.


----------



## evewidow

btw ..that cot is now £30 ..for anyone that was tempted with it.

has anyone else noticed their hearing sensitivity getting even more intense , last night in bed i could hear the boiler it was really loud i made hubby turn it off , he couldnt hear it but i could hear it like vibrating in the walls or something it was driving me sooooo crazy lol


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi All, I know some of you have had really bad SPD and I really sympathise...I've been lucky enough not to have it apart from a few twinges and the need to keep the legs together. However as of yesterday I've been in agony but only with my right hip. The pain is only when I move/walk on it and is generall ok when I'm sitting/lying down. It's more concentrated in the top of my bum cheek, although yesterday was radiating across the whole of my lower back it was so bad! (I've had a clear out, and lots of BH which have all calmed down now) but I was wondering whether the pain sounded like SPD, or something else?

I'm at a loss as what to do? Any advice? And am gutted as I finish work tomorrow and was looking forward to doing lots of things before bubs comes. 

Anyway hope we're all ok today? xx


----------



## lucky3

re induction, my friend went into be induced...nothing happened after 2 days so she had to have a caesarean. :o( not good for the next4 weeks! All is well now though!


----------



## evewidow

if its more in your bum cheek could be sciatica . midwife told me for spd to sit and rest for sciatica to move about ..i have them both so f*** knows wat im supposed to do lol !

baths usually help me a little bit to make it ease but mine just comes and goes. perhaps you baby has moved positon yesterday then gone a bit lower etc .


----------



## lucky3

Well Eve, you'll appreciate this...

i am on the laptop today as the builders are tearing up the kitchen and dining room floor!! It was meant to be done months ago but you know builders! We had just about decided not to bother - it is being levelled then tiled but then its suddenly action stations!! Bubs you HAVE to stay in now!! Ironically today is the first day I can have my home birth as I am 37 weeks, LOL!! Life hey!

How's your plastering going Eve?!!

Bex, i wonder if flump is lying on a nerve, like the sciatic, as you have pain down your leg? Tell him he is a naughty boy and to move over!


----------



## evewidow

plastering commences next week . today the wallpaper is coming off the coving is coming down and the carpet is coming up , and the plug sockets are being done. then next weekend hubby will do the wooden floor and skirtings then ill prob have to decide on a colour to paint/wallpaper it and recruit my mom to help me ..by which time i shoud be on the week im covered for my home birth lol

we both must be bloody mad


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> if its more in your bum cheek could be sciatica . midwife told me for spd to sit and rest for sciatica to move about ..i have them both so f*** knows wat im supposed to do lol !
> 
> baths usually help me a little bit to make it ease but mine just comes and goes. perhaps you baby has moved positon yesterday then gone a bit lower etc .

Blimey...both - poor you! Maybe it is sciatica, it does seem to ease ever so slightly the more I walk on it, but I really do have to push through the pain. At least if it comes and goes...then it may just go again! :shrug: Thanks for the advice though :hugs:



lucky3 said:


> Well Eve, you'll appreciate this...
> 
> i am on the laptop today as the builders are tearing up the kitchen and dining room floor!! It was meant to be done months ago but you know builders! We had just about decided not to bother - it is being levelled then tiled but then its suddenly action stations!! Bubs you HAVE to stay in now!! Ironically today is the first day I can have my home birth as I am 37 weeks, LOL!! Life hey!
> 
> How's your plastering going Eve?!!
> 
> Bex, i wonder if flump is lying on a nerve, like the sciatic, as you have pain down your leg? Tell him he is a naughty boy and to move over!

Oh DEAR GOD...talk about timing! Well...if anything will get them going it's the threat of you going into labour whilst their there surely? What a nightmare after waiting soooo long! Legs crossed and no eviction plans hey? 

It could be that he's moved and it's hit a nerve...must get into moving him off again...OW! Congrats on being FULL TERM! :happydance: xx



evewidow said:


> plastering commences next week . today the wallpaper is coming off the coving is coming down and the carpet is coming up , and the plug sockets are being done. then next weekend hubby will do the wooden floor and skirtings then ill prob have to decide on a colour to paint/wallpaper it and recruit my mom to help me ..by which time i shoud be on the week im covered for my home birth lol
> 
> we both must be bloody mad

Wow - builders in NOW, Phew... you don't do it by halves do you? Fingers crossed both bubs stay put for a little longer then! xx


----------



## lucky3

Yep Eve, we are both barmy!!


----------



## evewidow

last pregnancy we ripped out the kitchen , i didnt have a fully finished kitchen until evan was6 months old (oh did it all so weekends only really )

1st pregnancy we had double glazing and painted downstairs 

perhaps if i have a few more babies my house might be finished !!


----------



## Franki83

hey girls, i hate my computer, it keeps playing silly sods so i cant keep track as much, lol.
well i think the pst 2 days i have been nesting as i cant stop cleaning! even hubby got scared yesterday when i threatened to castrate him for leaving some papers on the dining table after i had cleaned and polished it etc, lol. he moved them quick sharpish.
then he got worried because i was stood in the shower scrubbing the tiles because i was adamant they were not clean enough...
the poor dogs run away when they see me switching music on and getting the hoover out. LOL
Ooooh, i finally managed to get the last thing i was missing from my hospital bag. maternity pads! Tesco have their own brand of really nice slimline ones with wings, £1 for ten. really nice too. tried one on for comfort value, and they are great, nothing like the surfboards that i was used too with Emily and Jacob. 
Its horrible that alot of us have suffered with thrush. i had it a couple of weeks ago, i was prescribed a pessary from my doctor, it cleared it up nicely. 
BV = bacterial vaginosis, for the lady that was asking. i had that too when i was about 22 weeks. its an imbalance of the natural bacterias from your vagina. a few day course of antibiotics clears it away. its not dangerous to have, but can cause a bit of discomfort as it can itch and you feel more damp due to some discharge. I asked all of this, as i have never had BV or thrush before ever until this pregnancy.
Anyone else doing the RLT, EPO? you see, i got some Evening primrose and starflower oil (borage oil) combined capsules from holland and barratt. as both are meant to be really good. i was just wondering if anyone else has tried these ones? 
woohooo, i am on the fully cooked team now too! LOL


----------



## evewidow

im on rlt but not epo ..when do you take epo and how much ?


----------



## Franki83

ok girls, anyone else seen this joke thing... just seen it on 1st tri and i thought, lets have a giggle, lol.

Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 6 ounces, and will be 21 inches long. This child will have light green eyes and some brown hair.


i am actually having a boy, but jeeez, 17hours? i dont think so, lol. even my midwife thinks im gonna have another quick labour as i did with my daughter, my son was 1hr45mins... this one she has told me as soon as i feel like i am in labour, to get to the hospital and basically not move from it, lol.

have a go, its funny, lol
https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php


----------



## lucky3

Yay for all us fully cooked bubbas!!

i am taking RLT...might do evening primrose oil if ai get round to buying it!! have tried a bit of perineal stretching, no idea if it will help at all, especially as it is very hit and miss as to when I remember!!


----------



## Franki83

evewidow said:


> im on rlt but not epo ..when do you take epo and how much ?

EPO you can take from 36 weeks. and the dosage i have usually always stuck by is about 2000mg a day. but you also can help your insides by massaging it into your cervix etc, you can do this by either inserting a capsule into yourself on a night right before bedtime or by piercing it and rubbing the oil into your cervix area with your finger tips. 
i did this with my son, and when it came to having him, it helped with dilating and i did not tear one bit at all. hence 1hr 45min labor i think, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

well i'm having 12 lb boy according to madame doodah, yikes!! Especially as I am having a girl and my last 2 were 7lb 3 and 7lb 6... you never know though!!


----------



## evewidow

so can i just take it like a pill or do i have to do it as described above ... i dunno how i got through my lat 2 pregnancies without all this info lmao.

i had a 90 min labour last time franki , midwife has said to me too as soon as you know you are in labour to ring as she reckons ill be done and dusted within the hour ! hope she is right.


----------



## evewidow

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 7 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 6 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and some black hair.

14lbs lmfao no ta.


----------



## Franki83

Eve, if you have one that big, i will book your wheelchair now darling!
you get them in 1000mg capsules. i swallow them but also on a night i insert one, lol. you dont have to insert, thats optional, lol
i only do it as with both of mine i have always been told i have strong membranes, which is why i have always had to have my waters broken etc xxx


----------



## evewidow

Franki83 said:


> Eve, if you have one that big, i will book your wheelchair now darling!
> you get them in 1000mg capsules. i swallow them but also on a night i insert one, lol. you dont have to insert, thats optional, lol
> i only do it as with both of mine i have always been told i have strong membranes, which is why i have always had to have my waters broken etc xxx

ahh i see , well i had mine broken the 1st time but 2nd time they went natuarally , only ting is for me as soon as mine break baby is coming right out haha.

ill order me some , its an excuse to feed my flapjack addiction from holland and barrat lmfao


----------



## winegums

Eek I wouldn't take EPO before 37 weeks honestly! I waited till a couple of days ago and i'm 38weeks today! i take one orally in the morning and one orally at night and insert one down there as night as well lol!

i was taking rrl tablets but a week or so ago i lost my bottle of pills and cant find them anywhere and its a trek to the nearst holland and barrat :(

EPO has prostglandins in it which helps to soften the cervix - thats all it does. this in turn though can make you dilate quicker and easier so a shorter labour - shouldn't make a difference to your membranes or anything though

xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Wiiwidow, when I had a trapped nerve I done this to help relieve it. Stand with legs together and heels together. Your feet facing away from each other, like towards opposite walls. Then lift, like go on tiptoes. Its supposed to help. 

I am doing both RLT and EPO. RLT I am now on 3 bags a day and I brought some cherry vimto and added it and now I love it! I didnt mind drinking it before but now I love it  

EPO I read from a big thread to take 1000mg a day, then double that amount when you are 38 weeks. Normally they come in 500mg capsules, but the ones I had were double strength so I just take the one for now, and will have two next week. 
It said you can use the oil internally and put it on your cervix, but that just scares me so I just take it orally. But Franki can I start having 2000mg a day now? 

Franki83 when I first read yours I misread and I thought it said you will have it outside. lol. 

There are some BIG babies predictions there! 14lb!! (i put this before I got mine!)

I'm now going to do mine.................. (I wish it said WHEN it was going to happen! lol) 

The day you deliver, outside will be fair. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 40 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 16-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark blue eyes and curly red hair.

I think I might just change my mind and opt for a sections now with a baby this size and a labour that long! x


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Eek I wouldn't take EPO before 37 weeks honestly! I waited till a couple of days ago and i'm 38weeks today! i take one orally in the morning and one orally at night and insert one down there as night as well lol!
> 
> i was taking rrl tablets but a week or so ago i lost my bottle of pills and cant find them anywhere and its a trek to the nearst holland and barrat :(
> 
> EPO has prostglandins in it which helps to soften the cervix - thats all it does. this in turn though can make you dilate quicker and easier so a shorter labour - shouldn't make a difference to your membranes or anything though
> 
> xxx

My midwife said I can start them at 36 weeks as well. :shrug: But only one a day orally and then if by 39 weeks nothing has happened I can start to include one up the foof as well. :) I know there are so many different suggestions to these though. 

Oh no! on losing your pills I hate when that happens.


----------



## wiiwidow

Thanks for the tip Rachael - I'll give that a go in a mo!

In the meantime, here's my prediction:
The day you deliver, *outside will be hot*. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately *48 hours*, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 7 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 16 inches long. This child will have light violet eyes and barely there brown hair. 

48 HOURS! Dear god...not up for that - although I could do with a little warm weather, though I don't it very much February in the UK? She got the boy bit right though!


----------



## rachael872211

lol..............a 2 day labour. I don't feel so alone now. x


----------



## evewidow

dunno if any of you seen this on hotdeals (i feel like bargain poster today haha)

anyway boots - pampers sensetive wipes 6 packs are half price , buy 6 lots = £22.47

use code PCBS24 for £5 off , gets the basket to £17.47 .got through topcashback for 2.52% 44p ish so £17.03 and get 220 ACP so another £2.20 off effectively 36 packets of wipes for £14.83 = 42p a pack .

hope thats understandable lol 
free delivery to store or £2.95 to get to your house.

should keep us going for a while :D


----------



## Jenniflower

My prediction!

The day you deliver, outside will be *foggy*. Your baby will arrive in the late night. After a labor *lasting approximately 6 hours*, your child,* a boy*, will be born. Your baby will weigh about *4 pounds, 8 ounces, and will be 21 inches long*. This child will have medium amber eyes and *fluffy auburn hair*.

*Very likely
*This part is fun because when I doing a hypno sessions we were meant to imagine our birth and I came out my hypno saying I'll have a 6 hour long labour. So we'll see! 
*Wrong! She's a lovely girl. :)
*:shock: That tiny and that long??? Is that even possible! Would make for an easy labour though, haha
*I could see the hair part, this heart burn is killer.


----------



## Franki83

right girlies, BIG question for you.... past couple of hours, sorry if tmi, i have had better described as the runs....
now just been to the loo for a widdle when on my panty liner i noticed a very small amount of blood mixed with some mucous, you think i could be starting to lose my plug a bit?
i have had both of my children at 38 weeks. i just cant honestly remember the week before i went into labor with my others, sounds stupid i know... you would think these things would be engraved on the brain!


----------



## evewidow

sounds like it could be a bit of a show to me , i know when i had mine it was like pinkish brownish mucous and if you have had the other 2 at 38 weeks it seems quite likely .


----------



## Franki83

with Boo, i didnt get any type of show or anything right up until go time, n that was after a midwife had examined me. with Bub, my plug went in one solid lump, looked terrible... but i kinda getting shooting pains up in my foo area, i just honestly cant rememebr these... grrrr, friggin pregnancy brain...... think i may go hoover my stairs a few times, lol, it worked with Bub lol


----------



## rachael872211

Sounds like it could be a bit of your plug franki. x


----------



## Franki83

in a way i hope so, im impatient, lol. 
you know a daft thing? even though this is my third child... i am still petrified, and its still almost like a dream.... god now i certainly do sound mental! pmsl


----------



## lucky3

right, so i just put in all my info exactly the same and it came out with this:

The day you deliver, outside will be fair. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 8 ounces, and will be 18 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and some brown hair. 

you know, i'm beginning to wonder if it is true at all, cos now it's a girl :haha:

so mine weighs 3 times as much as Jennis but is shorter, what a fat baby!!! But my hypnbirthing isn't working so well as it'll take 15 hours now!!


----------



## lucky3

Franki83 said:


> in a way i hope so, im impatient, lol.
> you know a daft thing? even though this is my third child... i am still petrified, and its still almost like a dream.... god now i certainly do sound mental! pmsl

no Franki I think we are all the same, can't remember much about our previous pregnancies and dreading certain parts. That'[s not to say were not mental tho!! For me it's the night feeds, i feel so tired already, and i'm sleeping ok, could just sleep for britain!! Am hoping my birth will be more chilled though, hence the hypno birthing book! Both were quick but by God they were painful!!


----------



## Virginia

Wow. So many of us ladies are becoming full term!

I've been taking RLT pills (and drinking the tea) since 27 weeks....haven't even had a single Braxton Hick, so I wonder if my uterus is really being "toned"...

And I've started taking the EPO pills (1000mg) yesterday orally. Since they don't actually induce labor(they just soften the cervix), they are safe to take from 34 weeks orally, and then 37 weeks vaginally. Taking them orally doesn't do that much because the stomach acid destroys a lot of the prostaglandins, but inserting them vaginally will really help the cervix in its softening process.


The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 20 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 12 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have light green eyes and fluffy red hair.

If it's warm, then I must go outta state to have her...it's like 2 degrees F outside right now! LOL...She was right about her being a girl...The 10 pounder could be right if you go off my fundal height...LOL...and if she has green eyes and red hair, I got some 'splaining to do to my hubby!


----------



## Franki83

yeah, thats the scary thing, i can remember everything perfectly about Bubs as i had nothing at all with him, was longest 1hr 45mins of my life! oooh that ring of fire! lol
its also the factor of, 3 kids! aaaaargh. i know i am over reacting, but still quite daunting, i know its just until i have him here and get into that established routine. 
only problem i have is that i really want my big sis in there with me. but hubby doesnt get on so great with her. so i can see this being an argument coming. grrrrrrrr. talk about annoying, bloody families!


----------



## Josiejo

Hi ladies. I've been lurking on this for a while now and I think I must have joined you ages ago as my name is under 5th Feb. My due date is actually 4th Feb and I'm having a little girl. So excited to be 37 weeks tomorrow!!!!!

I have been having 4 cups of RLT a day, one EPO orally in the morning and one capsule inserted at night, bouncing on my birthing ball every evening and having sex when I can.

I did the RLT thing with my last 2 pregnancies and swear it helped the labour process a lot quicker (3 hours and 2 hours). My first birth was emercency c-section because he was an undetected breech (12 years ago).

I'm having a home birth this time so have been given my bag from the midwife this week, have been asked to buy a cheap shower curtain to give birth on lol. 

Anyway, I'll stop rattling on I just wanted to say "hi", also I can relate to the ladies who can't remember their last labours ...... I can't remember either - eeek!!!


----------



## amber20

The only thing i can really remember is my water breaking. I don't remember having any actual contractions until i got to the hospital.


----------



## rachael872211

I think the fact that we cant remember much from previous labours is our bodies ways of making us forget so that we carry on reproducing! 

So putting the capsule in vaginally, does the outer bit dissolve and does the oil drip out? 

I saw on another thread that someone was drinking RLT to the amount of weeks they were..........so say 37 weeks, 7 cups a day. Would that make a big difference? I struggle with 3 cups a day. lol. x


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> I think the fact that we cant remember much from previous labours is our bodies ways of making us forget so that we carry on reproducing!
> 
> So putting the capsule in vaginally, does the outer bit dissolve and does the oil drip out?
> 
> I saw on another thread that someone was drinking RLT to the amount of weeks they were..........so say 37 weeks, 7 cups a day. Would that make a big difference? I struggle with 3 cups a day. lol. x

Yea they just dissolve as if you swallowed it. My sister gave me a tip of putting a pad on at night as she sometimes dripped out.

I was told the max of 6 cups/capsules is really all you need to take. I started with 1 pill at 32 weeks and increased that by one every week (so I'm on 4 pill at the mo) and will be at 6 pills by week 37 and stay at 6 for the remainder of my pregnancy. Also I take the pills cause I could not imagine drinking 6 cups of tea, any kind! I still have some tea though, I think it's quite nice, and just use it on the occasion as a top up. :)


----------



## Josiejo

I wear a pad on overnight as some EPO does drip out. I put half a teaspoon of sugar in my RLT, I'm getting used to the taste now.


----------



## evewidow

im on the pills too i find the tea vile , i increase to 2 a day tomo 3 at 36 4 at 37 5 at 38 and 6 for the rest of the time ..well thats my plan anyway .


----------



## Amy_K

Ok I have a question... I bought cheap own brand EPO and the gelatine shell is really hard, not soft and squidgy like my fish oil capsules. They're fine orally, I've been taking then for a week now, but I'm a bit nervous about about doing the night time insertion because I'd feel like a right muppet if it didn't dissolve and got stuck or something... Am I worrying over nothing? Has anyone else been inserting hard capsules and know if they still dissolve like normal?


----------



## wish2bmama

I need some help ladies!!

i have been feeling TONS of pelvic, rectal and CERVICAL pressure! to the point I have to stop walking and bend over! It does come and go.. some minor back pain sometime, but shooting pains down my legs! I really don't know what's going on here!

My cervix hurts! :help:


----------



## rachael872211

I might just follow your RLT plan Eve! lol. 

OK regarding the EPO, when should I insert it vaginally? I feel more assured now. lol. Do you have to put it right near your cervix? 

To be honest, I thought that my cervix was so high up I couldnt feel it......but then I read about how it should feel during prgnancy, which was like pluckered lips. Non pregnant should be like end of nose. When TTC it was always like end of nose. So I think maybe I might have felt yesterday my cervix cos everything was soft. I was trying to find something hard. Lol. I dont know. x


----------



## Jenniflower

Amy_K said:


> Ok I have a question... I bought cheap own brand EPO and the gelatine shell is really hard, not soft and squidgy like my fish oil capsules. They're fine orally, I've been taking then for a week now, but I'm a bit nervous about about doing the night time insertion because I'd feel like a right muppet if it didn't dissolve and got stuck or something... Am I worrying over nothing? Has anyone else been inserting hard capsules and know if they still dissolve like normal?

I'd have to imagine it would still dissolve. Just as it would in your system when taken orally. I mean you do have a lot of extra moisture up there so it should help out the process. Some women talk about piercing it with a pin before inserting it. Maybe that would help?

Out of curiosity how much GLA does your EPO have?


----------



## Josiejo

I've been inserting EPO internally for about a week now


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> I might just follow your RLT plan Eve! lol.
> 
> OK regarding the EPO, when should I insert it vaginally? I feel more assured now. lol. Do you have to put it right near your cervix?
> 
> To be honest, I thought that my cervix was so high up I couldnt feel it......but then I read about how it should feel during prgnancy, which was like pluckered lips. Non pregnant should be like end of nose. When TTC it was always like end of nose. So I think maybe I might have felt yesterday my cervix cos everything was soft. I was trying to find something hard. Lol. I dont know. x

I wasn't going to insert it up the foof until week 39, merely because that's what the midwife said. But a few women on here have started at like 37/38 weeks so I may do that.


----------



## rachael872211

wish2bmamma, sounds like the baby could be engaging to me. I get pains like that, have to stop walking............but he pops in and out. 

Amy, not EPO, but when I had thrush and inserted the pessary it was a hard capsule, it didnt all dissolve cos I had powder come out of me over the next couple of days. But it did dissolve enough cos it cleared up my thrush. So a little bit might come out of you. x


----------



## rachael872211

I might start from 38................

How much do you use? x


----------



## lucky3

I think paiytons mummy has had her baby -a boy called Mason!! Can't type much as on phone and reception crap!!


----------



## winegums

Yes she had her baby boy today, just checked her fb. Congrats Hun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Oh WoW! Congrats PaiytonsMummy! xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

YAY!!!:happydance: Congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

ooh cool more lovebugs !


----------



## MadameJ

Hey sorry i never normally post in this one,i generaly just watch what you are all up to!
Anyway quick question.....is it true with your 2nd baby that you dont engage until your in labour?
Just today for some reason baby is low,very low and im really really waddling.I normally get back pain but its a different sore today and i think i could be losing my mucus plug(i know that doesnt mean labour is gonna happen as i lost it over the last 2 weeks with my son)

Hope your all feeling well and looking forward to our baba's arriving soon :kiss:


----------



## Virginia

YAY! I can't wait for her update on her baby boy! It's really starting to happen for all of us! How scary!


----------



## rachael872211

OMG thats brill!! Congratulations Paitonsmummy! 

It is scary, cos we will all be dropping one by one. lol. 

Hi ya MadameJ, It is true about not engaging with 2+ babies until labour because the stomach muscles are stretched from previous pregnancies, so it doesnt hold the baby down there, but it doesnt mean it doesnt happen. There are still ladies on here on baby 2+ who are engaging. x


----------



## Josiejo

Yep, that's right ... I'm on my 4th pregnancy and this one is dropping in and out lol


----------



## lucky3

ha ha, bet that's fun!

mine was 2/5 engaged last Tuesday, which surprised me as she's my third! guess she could be out again by now but i do need the toilet every 5 mins :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

wow ladies loads full term now whooooo and babies been born congrats paitonsmummy :).

6 days to go for me i am having a mix of scared and excited lol.

Oooo and yes rach have had 2 out of 3 babies back to back before wich is why i am scared they were very scary labours with touch and go moments with babies heart rates stopping as they were back to back and pressing on the cord , But i am going to keep going with the all 4s and birth Ball and determind not to give up and stay positive .

Hows every one today ??. xxxx


----------



## carmyz

wow lil miss chatter boxes had to catch up quite a bit lol.

congrats to Paitonsmummy on the birth of ur son..so exciting.

im not takin anything iv never used that stuff with my boys so i probably wont with this one. Had my antenatal yesterday im measuin 34 bubs is all good head down and a bit low but now were near engage the m/w said she can still move her head..next app is on the 27th im hopin to get some better news then lol.

looking forward to more announcements :D


----------



## evewidow

MadameJ said:


> Hey sorry i never normally post in this one,i generaly just watch what you are all up to!
> Anyway quick question.....is it true with your 2nd baby that you dont engage until your in labour?
> Just today for some reason baby is low,very low and im really really waddling.I normally get back pain but its a different sore today and i think i could be losing my mucus plug(i know that doesnt mean labour is gonna happen as i lost it over the last 2 weeks with my son)
> 
> Hope your all feeling well and looking forward to our baba's arriving soon :kiss:

my 2nd engaged at about 30 weeks and stayed there. i believe its less common for them to engage but it does happen.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> wow ladies loads full term now whooooo and babies been born congrats paitonsmummy :).
> 
> 6 days to go for me i am having a mix of scared and excited lol.
> 
> Oooo and yes rach have had 2 out of 3 babies back to back before wich is why i am scared they were very scary labours with touch and go moments with babies heart rates stopping as they were back to back and pressing on the cord , But i am going to keep going with the all 4s and birth Ball and determind not to give up and stay positive .
> 
> Hows every one today ??. xxxx

I wondered cause I know someone whos babies were all back to back and it was something to do with her pelvis shape and why they layed that way. Have they ever said anything to you about why they went back to back? x


----------



## winegums

> The high numbers of posterior babies at the end of pregnancy and the early phase of labor is a change from what was seen in studies over ten years old. Perhaps this is from our cultural habits of sitting at desks, sitting in bucket seats (cars), and leaning back on the couch (slouching).
> 
> Soft tissues, such as the psoas muscle pair or the broad ligament, also seem to be tight more often from such posture, from athletics (quick stops, jolts and falls), from accidents and emotional or sexual assault.
> 
> Being a nurse or body worker who turns to care for people in a bed or on a table will also twist the lower uterine segment (along with some of the previously mentioned causes). This make s the baby have to compensate in a womb that is no longer symmetrical.
> 
> Less often, the growing baby settles face forward over a smaller pelvis, or a triangular shaped pelvis (android). At the end of pregnancy the baby's forehead has settled onto a narrower than usual pubic bone, if tight round ligaments hold the forehead there, the baby may have a tough time rotating. These are the moms and babies that I'm most concerned with in my work at Spinning Babies.
> 
> A baby that was breech beyond week 30 -34 of pregnancy will flip head down in the posterior position.
> 
> A woman with a history of breech or posterior babies is more likely to have a breech or posterior baby in the next pregnancy. However, she may not have as long a labor, even so.

xxx


----------



## winegums

> Who is likely to have an easy time with a posterior baby?
> 
> &#8226;A second time mom who's given birth readily before (pushing went well)
> 
> &#8226;Someone who's posterior baby changes from right to left after doing inversions and other balancing work, though the baby is still posterior
> &#8226;A woman with a baby in the Left Occiput Posterior
> &#8226;A woman who gets body work, myofascial release, etc.
> &#8226;A woman' whose baby engages
> &#8226;And of all of these, what is necessary is a pelvis big enough to accommodate the baby's extra head size
> &#8226;A woman who uses active birthing techniques; vertical positions, moves spontaneously and instinctively or with specific techniques from Spinning Babies and other good advice.

:D


----------



## rachael872211

ah yeah my consultant told me not to slouch to stop baby going b2b. 

Also mummymadness, if baby does get in the right position sit with your legs wide apart due to it doing something to your pelvis and prevents the baby from turning back. 

fingers crossed he moves round! x


----------



## winegums

paitons mummy has put pics of her lil boy on facebook if anyone has her on there btw! xx


----------



## rachael872211

oh I wanna see :-( 

What are peoples opinions on Clary Sage Oil? x


----------



## mummymadness

awwww girls ur amazing, Everytime i worry i realise there is hope he still mite change .

Thinking about it my one baby who was born not back to back was back to back right up untill 39 weeks i rocked and rocked then that night he came.

i bet paitons adorable 

Never heard of clary sage sorry rach hun xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> oh I wanna see :-(
> 
> What are peoples opinions on Clary Sage Oil? x

Thumbs up all the way on CSO! I hear it's great to keep contractions regular and if you put a few drops of oil on a hanky or a small cloth then inhale during your contractions it can be used as a substitute for Gas and Air for some. I've got an orange wash cloth all set aside and planning on using that for my CSO. :thumbup:

There's loads of other things people say, *mix it with an oil and rub it on your tummy, *Mix with milk and put in your bath, *burn in an oil burner to start labour. But I don't know about those as I don't really think anything STARTS labour. But I do think it's a stimulant that helps your contractions along, especially if you find them becoming regular and then stopping for no reason. 
HTH! :flower:


----------



## juicylove

Hi all :) :)


----------



## Franki83

here you go, i have clary sage, but i am not sure after reading a few articles... with it apparently being an anti spasmodic... 
here is one of those articles.. https://www.organicfacts.net/health...lth-benefits-of-clary-sage-essential-oil.html

will try and find some others xxx

apparently, a good pizza with lots of basil, oregano etc is meant to work wonders.... now me n my sonewere gonna make some little homemade pizzas for lunch today... might have to put extra herbs on mine, lol


----------



## lucky3

Morning everyone!

Here are the details for Paiytonsmummy - congrats again hun!! Can't believe this is it now, our full term time has begun :)

Mason James, born on 13/01/2011, at 08.33am, weighing 6 pound 2 ounces.


----------



## Franki83

brilliant! i am so pleased everything went ok for her! 
how many weeks was baby born at?

i have been getting niggly pains all morning... sounds weird but when Ben had hiccups earlier i could feel them in my butt he is that far down, lol. 
im gonna take a walk to tesco soon with my son. i need to get 2 birthday cards anyway but im just feeling restless. 
had the diarrhea again this morning too... grrrrr, fed up now, lol. just having lots of proper egg white discharge too. sorry, TMI xx
my sis is still texting me to scrub the kitchen floor, lol, atleast i can say my bathroom is now almost surgically clean from last night, lol.


----------



## rachael872211

Ah thats a lovely name! 

I'm feeling rubbish today. My pulse is really quick from just sitting on my arse. I keep thinking about going back to bed, but that thought is quickly gone when I think of what I have to do...............

I also thought about packing my hospital bag..........i'm going to stay with my brother this weekend which is 50 miles away and thought if anything does happen the thought of OH having to get my stuff ready scares me! Not that anything will happen tbh. 

Last night OH said to me "its going to be crowded cos theres 4 of us in the room when you go to hospital" (news to me!) So I asked who, then he said us and our mums. Straightaway I said that we are only allowed 2 birthing partners in the room so how could we choose. Then he told me he didnt know if he could handle it.........me in pain and all that. I was shocked! So now I kind of feel like I have to be as quiet and relaxed as I can to show I am not in pain to make the experience easier for him. 
Also, with my first my mum said she couldnt be in the room with me cos it would break her heart to see me in pain.........I don't know if it had anything to do with my age, so I don't know if she would still be the same now. lol. I don't know if I am being selfish with OH mum, I think the world of her, but I just feel like i'd be a bit vulnerable with all that will be happening. x


----------



## lucky3

Franki83 said:


> brilliant! i am so pleased everything went ok for her!
> how many weeks was baby born at?
> 
> i have been getting niggly pains all morning... sounds weird but when Ben had hiccups earlier i could feel them in my butt he is that far down, lol.
> im gonna take a walk to tesco soon with my son. i need to get 2 birthday cards anyway but im just feeling restless.
> had the diarrhea again this morning too... grrrrr, fed up now, lol. just having lots of proper egg white discharge too. sorry, TMI xx
> my sis is still texting me to scrub the kitchen floor, lol, atleast i can say my bathroom is now almost surgically clean from last night, lol.

i think she was 36 +5 and I think they're coming home today :)


----------



## rachael872211

Just looked on front page and he was due 5th Feb, so pretty much 37 weeks. 

I have been getting period like cramps all this week too. x


----------



## Franki83

snap, i cant get rid of them or this frigging back pain! it keeps coming and going in waves and driving me nuts, plus my legs are throbbing, shooting pains galore. they just feel so heavy. but still gonna go for a walk soon after i have dropped Bub off at nursery, going to go to tesco which is about half mile walk. i just want to see if walking will make them feel better.
im so glad everything went ok for her, when she gonna put pics on BnB?? lol


----------



## Jenniflower

Ohhhh I wish I could go at 37 weeks, that would be amazing. Totally selfish yes. But hey if she comes of her own accord then she was ready! hahaha. Sadly I think I'll be one of the last ones left in this thread. 


Paiytonsmummy I'm so happy for you!! His name is super cute and he sounds really healthy which of course is the best thing ever! :hugs:


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> I also thought about packing my hospital bag
> 
> Last night OH said to me "its going to be crowded cos theres 4 of us in the room when you go to hospital" (news to me!) So I asked who, then he said us and our mums. Straightaway I said that we are only allowed 2 birthing partners in the room so how could we choose. Then he told me he didnt know if he could handle it.........me in pain and all that. I was shocked! So now I kind of feel like I have to be as quiet and relaxed as I can to show I am not in pain to make the experience easier for him.
> Also, with my first my mum said she couldnt be in the room with me cos it would break her heart to see me in pain.........I don't know if it had anything to do with my age, so I don't know if she would still be the same now. lol. I don't know if I am being selfish with OH mum, I think the world of her, but I just feel like i'd be a bit vulnerable with all that will be happening. x

Yes to the hospital bag...it'll make you feel a bit more relaxed just knowing it's done! And I know I couldn't bear OH packing the bag for me...god knows what I'd end up with!

As for the MIL situation, I don't know what it is...I've read so many posts like yours it amazes me! It's a tough one, but I'd be tempted to remind your OH that although it may be tough for him to watch you in all that pain, it WILL be tougher for you to go through that pain, and you need who YOU need in the room. If he wants his Mum there can he not have them outside and go out for a little support from time to time? A birth partner is there to support you, so it needs to be whoever you feel can provide this best. :hugs: Hope you get it sorted xx


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> Ohhhh I wish I could go at 37 weeks, that would be amazing. Totally selfish yes. But hey if she comes of her own accord then she was ready! hahaha. Sadly I think I'll be one of the last ones left in this thread.
> 
> 
> Paiytonsmummy I'm so happy for you!! His name is super cute and he sounds really healthy which of course is the best thing ever! :hugs:

don't worry hun, i bet there will be loads of us late too :)


----------



## lucky3

Rachael - def get that bag packed, even i have done it now - we are off to letchworth on Sunday so it is a good idea for peace of mind...but do i take the car seat???

As to birth partners...i can't think of anything much worse that a mil in the room! Even if you get on, you need to be able to be totally you. I only want OH, though as he says, by havig a homebirth i have taken away the only useful thing he can do - drive me to the hospital :haha: i just want him to experience it but you never know this one could be different and i might not mind him (or anyone) touching me!! i have great hopes for complete chilledness :)


----------



## Franki83

My hubby wasnt just on about MIL being in the room at the time... but actually bloody staying with us for 2 weeks! sod that!
i love her to bits, but jeez.... no. its so hard for him to understand that when you get home from hospital, you need to be that family unit to adjust. 
plus, she is baby mad! the Evian adverts on the TV, or the ones for one born every minute with the newborns on the conveyor belt, she was like, oooh i want one! i cant wait till Ben is here!
i know i wouldn't get a look in. i would end up losing my temper with her and saying things i would regret. 
but i am also having this argument with hubby that i want my big sis in there with me in the delivery room. this is because she was with me with my first and she was very supportive. i feel like i need that, i really do. but he and my sis dont get on that well. last year we had a big row, and even though my sister and i have sorted our differences etc, he wont let it go. stubborn bloke!
he is an only child, and i dont think he understands that even though me and my sis can fight like cat and dog.. we will also fight to the death for each other. we were notorious when we were teenagers if anyone insulted our sister! lol. 
do you think i just keep going on at him?


----------



## evewidow

mil at the birth ...just no ! unless she was the only one i could get hold of ofc lol !

mason james - nice name and a good weight too for 37 weeks cant wait to see piccys.

rach- yes pack your bloody bag !! even i am packed and im hoping not to go to hospital (actually i need to put my camera and a t shirt in but even so )

i feel completley knackered today i am out of breath and feeling really pregnant , hubby took ds1 to school today as working from home so that was good so now im cabbaging on the sofa till i have to fetch him at 3 lol.

hope everyone is ok


----------



## Franki83

cant wait for later on, im going to my moms to drop her card off n then hopefully picking up exercise ball too, gonna have a go bouncing tonight, lol. 
right im offski to tesco, luckily hubby home now so if needed i can text him asking him to pick me up, lol, but i just really fancy a walk, lol.


----------



## rachael872211

lol, I have read lots of posts like mine and then it happened to me! I know she doesnt expect to be in there, so its just my OH thinking its normal. OH has a friend who lived with his family........met a girl, she got pregnant and SHE asked my OH mum if she would be a birthing partner. So I think OH just wants his mum there cos she was at his friends birth and cause he doesnt have a clue what is happening or what is best. 
I told OH last night that I was going to try and push the baby out on my knees or all fours, and he was concerned this wasnt normal. He thought you had to do it on your back. Then I explained why and he suddenly remembered that his mum said something about staying upright and it was all ok! 
I just feel like he doesnt have faith in anything I say. I really think he forgets sometimes that I have done it before and everything I am planning to do is because I do have a clue! lol. Doesnt he know I sit on the internet most of the day researching it all! lol. 

My sister was my birthing partner in my first birth and it would be great if she could again, but she is heavily pregnant, she might have even had her baby by then, so that is totally out of the question. OH wouldnt like it though. 
It is support for me, and I feel like if him and his mum were in the room I would feel quite alone if that makes sense? 
I wish there was something I could do to make him more prepared and not be so scared. 

Jenniflower I have a feeling I am going to be here a while too! 

If you have overdue babies before is it likely other babies will go overdue? 

Clare thats a good point! If you have room I would take it. Best to be prepared. lol. (says she with no hospital bag packed!)

I had a nap and feel loads better now. 

Enjoy your walk Franki. x


----------



## winegums

i get along soooooooooo well with my OHs mum i adore her - but there while i'm giving birth? um - no thanks!!!!!!!! i wouldn't even want my own mum there tbh i'm not as close with my family as a lot of people are and the only person i can truly feel myself and be relaxed and calm and not give a damn around is my partner.

My nanny took me shopping today bless her heart! she saw the baby clothes i've got so far and had a heart attack because they are bright and funky - she thinks babies should be dressed in pale blue or pink lol so she took me out and got me loads of blue vests and sleepsuits and blankets and muslin squares and little padded coats etc haha i love her

she also got me some nappies, wipes, nipple cream and big knickers lol

xxx


----------



## winegums

rachael have you thought of nct antenatal classes or something like that to make him feel better about it all?

with my son my partner was absolutely clueless and although we didn't do antenatal we did hypnobirthing with includes like antenatal class stuff

afterwards he was going around to everyone like - yes well she needs to get into good positions for the baby to descend into the pelvis... and ... we will have direct skin to skin contact with the baby after the birth to increase bonding and it should help her breastfeed more successfully... etc

everyone was like what has happened to him!! haha

xx


----------



## Josiejo

37 weeks today!!!! Woke up and have had diarrhea all day so far, plus been sick twice. Hope it's a good sign. Also feeling lots of niggly twinges low down.


----------



## evewidow

@ rach - my 1st was overdue by 8 days but my 2nd came on his edd.

aww your nan sounds sweet wine , i havent been to see mine since xmas oops , but when i did take her to matalan she bought me some baby grows , she is also a beliver that a baby should be in a white sleepsuit and a hand knitted cardi till they are about 5 i think lmao.


----------



## lucky3

Josiejo said:


> 37 weeks today!!!! Woke up and have had diarrhea all day so far, plus been sick twice. Hope it's a good sign. Also feeling lots of niggly twinges low down.

me too josie, not good hey?!! especially when you're trying to clean the toilet :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

rach mine were both late so I'm assuming this one will. tho they are getting LESS late!


----------



## rachael872211

wine, I did say about ante-natal classes way early on in the pregnancy and he wasn't interested because I had done it before. My OH is sooooooooooo good at contradicting himself. Doesn't need the classes because I have had DD but doesn't really think I know what I am on about. lol. 

At this birth I really hope we have a student cos hopefully she will be with us a lot of the time and he will be able to ask her lots of questions! 

Oooooo sounds promising with all these symptoms......... x


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rach mine were both late so I'm assuming this one will. tho they are getting LESS late!

Lots of people have said to me as well cos my bump is big, therefore my baby is big and it will come early.............that didnt even happen with DD! I think she just wanted more time inside me to grow some more. lol. x


----------



## Ley

well my first was born @ 39 weeks and my 2nd @ 38+3, I've been in preterm labour twice with this one already.


----------



## lucky3

hi Ley :wave: i bet you thought you would be the next birth hey?!! fingers crossed she stays in for a little longer :) I love her name btw!


----------



## Ley

Hi hun, thanks, I was kinda hoping but not hoping at the same time. Obviously the longer she stays in the better but I'm desperate for that first cuddle lol

I have a consultant appointment and a scan on thursday so hopefully some decisions will be made then. 
We've had her name picked out since we found out she was a girl but I wanted to keep it secret for a while lol


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> Hi hun, thanks, I was kinda hoping but not hoping at the same time. Obviously the longer she stays in the better but I'm desperate for that first cuddle lol
> 
> I have a consultant appointment and a scan on thursday so hopefully some decisions will be made then.
> We've had her name picked out since we found out she was a girl but I wanted to keep it secret for a while lol

yep i know just what you mean, but you're very close to 37 weeks now so fx!

hope consultant and scan gives you some answers :)


----------



## Jenniflower

I'm so the opposite of you girls haha. I've tried inviting my MIL to be with during the birth but she keeps saying "no, no you'll just want it to be the two of you" Which is really sweet but I thought she would love to be apart of it. Seeing as we're leaving the country when LO is about 3 months I felt bad we'd be leaving her and thought she would love to be able to say she was there for the birth. Oh well. :shrug: Plus I thought she could do the dishes. :haha:


----------



## Virginia

I still haven't packed my bags...:blush: I REALLY need to...I felt a lot of pressure/pains down there yesterday and I am hoping it was her starting to engage...It almost felt like someone was trying to stick something up my urethra! I've gotten a few of those pains again today too...

I've got a scan in 2 hours to see how big my little girl is...I am really nervous...I gotta drink 32 ounces in 30 minutes and hold it until my scan (and during...). I am so afraid I am going to pee myself! I literally have to pee every 30 minutes...and it HURTS to walk and stuff when I have to pee! Ugh.:nope:


----------



## SIEGAL

Jenniflower said:


> I'm so the opposite of you girls haha. I've tried inviting my MIL to be with during the birth but she keeps saying "no, no you'll just want it to be the two of you" Which is really sweet but I thought she would love to be apart of it. Seeing as we're leaving the country when LO is about 3 months I felt bad we'd be leaving her and thought she would love to be able to say she was there for the birth. Oh well. :shrug: Plus I thought she could do the dishes. :haha:

I am sure if you invite her over just to clean she would come! seriously, that is what mothers do at times like this.


----------



## winegums

Yeh but jenni if your at home she could be there but not 'be there' whereas us in hospital they would just BE THERE. if you see what i mean? lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

hope your scan goes well Virginia, good luck on not peeing yourself :lol:!


----------



## rachael872211

Hope your scan went well Virginia. 

I didn't get round to doing my bag :-( 

I'm useless! Lol.


----------



## winegums

I've finished packing baby stuff for hospital but haven't finished packing stuff for myself lol

I'm 38 weeks...... can't believe it!


----------



## Virginia

Scan did go well. She let me pee a little bit after she took pictures of my cervix. She said my bladder was above the baby's head, so she knows how uncomfortable I was. Lol. I could only half empty it though, and luckily I was able to stop.

She's measuring at 35+4, so right on track. They estimate her at 6lbs 7oz right now. She said my cervix "isn't too long", but she didn't go into specifics...I wish she'd given me more information about that. Lol. Also, Brooklyn is definitely head down, but she is back to back right now...Ugh. That made it hard for her to get all the measurements she needed. She said she wasn't able to get one of her spine, and she wasn't able to double check her girly bits for us to be sure she has girly bits. Lol. None of the pictures were even remotely distinguishable...I guess she's too big for that now, so we didn't get any new piccys. Ah well...not long now!! Also, she said she didn't know why I was measuring so big, I guess my fluids are normal too....It's probably just because I'm so short. Lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Glad scan went well hun, And oooo wine soooo close for you now.
Good luck to all with pains should be seeing babies pop up over the next few weeks :).

As for MIL i took mine in with my 1st with OH i couldnt with the ones after as she was babysitting lol ,I dont mind as i dont have a family and me and her are sooo close .

Sat on my ball rocking trying to move bubs still thinking i may call him Stubborn lol. xxx


----------



## evewidow

glad your scan went well virginia :)

i have just ate a huge curry ..i feel like a pig lol.


----------



## rachael872211

I had tacos for tea and now I'm stuffed and hot laying on the floor. 

Virginia, I remember reading months ago that you can get big bumps if you don't have much space between the top of your hip and bottom rib. I measured mine before I was pregnant out of curiosity and I think I had 2" gap. 
My sister who is due 3 days after me looks a lot smaller than me but us measuring 2 weeks ahead of her gestation. But she is really long, so I guess she looks smaller cos she has more torso space :-s


----------



## juicylove

I ate some chocolate doughnuts they were so tasty I have such a sweet tooth the last few days :haha:

Glad ur scan went well Virginia :hugs:

I have to get packing too, have all my stuff and baba's stuff organised even think I will just add in going home clothes too cause god only knows what DH would bring up :haha:


----------



## juicylove

winegums said:


> i get along soooooooooo well with my OHs mum i adore her - but there while i'm giving birth? um - no thanks!!!!!!!! i wouldn't even want my own mum there tbh i'm not as close with my family as a lot of people are and the only person i can truly feel myself and be relaxed and calm and not give a damn around is my partner.
> 
> My nanny took me shopping today bless her heart! she saw the baby clothes i've got so far and had a heart attack because they are bright and funky - she thinks babies should be dressed in pale blue or pink lol so she took me out and got me loads of blue vests and sleepsuits and blankets and muslin squares and little padded coats etc haha i love her
> 
> she also got me some nappies, wipes, nipple cream and big knickers lol
> 
> xxx

Ah that was so nice, wish I had a nanny like that :):)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

HEY LADIESSSSS!!!!!!

Gosh im so glad to bed home :) Mason James Stephen was born on 13/1/11 at 8.33am weighing 6lb 2oz @ 36+5

Labour was very fast....was having mild pains on the wednesday night...and emptying of bowels (tmi) went to bed and woke up at 3 am with stronger pains.
Decided to head to the hospital and arrived at about 6.30am and was 1-2cm dialted and cervix was very high....everything happened so quickly from there my water broke at about 7.15am and pains got very strong was 2-3cm dialted....
at 8.10am i was feeling pressure so midwife examined me and said i was only 4cm dialted and cervix was behind babies head....i am was in soo much pain and thought it was going to take forever. So i asked for a pethidine....she put that in at about 8.20...and all of a sudden i got a huge urge to push and 4 pushes later my beautiful Little man was born :cloud9:

cant believe how quick i went from 4cm to delivery (23 mins) unfortunately i had another 3rd degree tear :( my midwife more or less assured me it wouldnt happen a second time...but it did :(

oh well heres the good bit my gorgeous little man :) enjoy!!


----------



## amber20

Congrats!!!! He is so CUTE! Im so glad everything went well.


----------



## juicylove

Congrats, he is so cute :dance:


----------



## carmyz

wow congrats hes so cute..


----------



## rachael872211

Aww congratulations. He looks so sweet. X


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Yeh but jenni if your at home she could be there but not 'be there' whereas us in hospital they would just BE THERE. if you see what i mean? lol xxx

Yea... good point. 

Virginia: So glad everything went well with the scan!

PaiytonsMummy: YAY!!!! But man you weren't kidding when you said fast! To go from 2cm to 10 in about 2 hours, what a great example to show you just never know how things will go! I'm so happy for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Yay Rachel!! What fab pics and glad it went so well, who's next?!!

:happydance:


----------



## Ley

Congratulations hun, he's gorgeous!


----------



## evewidow

Awwww he is very cute big congrats


----------



## faeriedusted

misznessa said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicityjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyy I want people on facebook!
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> what are you 2 called? I have ley and evewidow too :) miznessa and 1sttiemmom who are you?
> 
> and anyone else...now our time is almost here OMG!!Click to expand...
> 
> heyyy ladiies my email to my facebook is [email protected] just specifiy ur a lovebug and ill accept =] :hugs:
> 
> @RACHEL...yes my feet are swollen and the fact that im still working maybe thats y they hurt so bad =( but my back is worse then my feet...hes still high up hasnt dropped yet so ill let u guys knowClick to expand...

hey chicky..looks like we're due the same day, and we're both in nyc!! this got me excited...what boro are you in??


----------



## amber20

Yay!!! Officially 37 weeks today! I keep telling her that she is welcome to come out.


----------



## Virginia

He's adorable!!


----------



## Josiejo

Congratulations!!! He is beautiful x


----------



## rachael872211

amber20 said:


> Yay!!! Officially 37 weeks today! I keep telling her that she is welcome to come out.

Ha ha. I do that. I keep telling him how much more room he will have out here but he isn't listening. X


----------



## amber20

lol maybe I'll try telling her that. I think she hears her brothers arguing and thinks shes better off inside.


----------



## evewidow

so many full term bumps now - congrats everyone !

well my decorating is going ok ..house s a complete wreck but meh.., walls are stripped , hubby and bro in law done the patching up of the plaster and all the plaster boarding and i re routed the radiator pipes and fitted the new rad and bro in law done the plug sockets ..just the skimming to go then the floor next week then the wall paper arghhhhh lol .

ooh and we just made choc chip sponge cake so thats good.

productive day .

on the downside - tmi coming up ... me and hubby really struggled dtd last nght ..my thrush finally gone wanted to get back too it but seemed logistically impossible ..had thrush for 4 weeks on and off so obviously my bump has grown :( in the end we were both too knackered to finish and gave up ..we laughed about it though ! is anyone else having trouble or just me ?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> so many full term bumps now - congrats everyone !
> 
> well my decorating is going ok ..house s a complete wreck but meh.., walls are stripped , hubby and bro in law done the patching up of the plaster and all the plaster boarding and i re routed the radiator pipes and fitted the new rad and bro in law done the plug sockets ..just the skimming to go then the floor next week then the wall paper arghhhhh lol .
> 
> ooh and we just made choc chip sponge cake so thats good.
> 
> productive day .
> 
> on the downside - tmi coming up ... me and hubby really struggled dtd last nght ..my thrush finally gone wanted to get back too it but seemed logistically impossible ..had thrush for 4 weeks on and off so obviously my bump has grown :( in the end we were both too knackered to finish and gave up ..we laughed about it though ! is anyone else having trouble or just me ?

i must admit I've not been overly in the mood during pregnancy but we tried last weekend and, yep in the end just gave up...just too much friggin bump!!


----------



## Jenniflower

We have been having problem but last night Hubby was so in the mood I had to give in! hahaha. Just do what I do. Leave it for 2 weeks so that when it does happen it happens so fast you don't have time to be uncomfortable. :haha:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, Paitonsmummy!!!! He is SO adorable!!!!!!! :) :) 


Aah, and your due date was just the day before mine!! Now I'm REALLY excited!!!! :D :D :D lol


----------



## evewidow

glad to see its not just me then haha , dunno how we will get on when we try to dtd to get her out in a few weeks time haha.


----------



## rachael872211

Ha ha. I like your theory jenniflower. 

Me and oh struggle too. Sometimes it's fine if the baby isn't all out front, but if he is then it's too uncomfortable.


----------



## Franki83

Paitonsmummy, HE IS GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations darling! xxx

im just fed up now girls.... tired, aching boobs, mild and i mean V mild contraction pains. that come and bloody go when they feel like it, so im not gonna start panicking until they are way strong and very regular. And boy am i constantly starving! i think its because of all the bloomin "loose bowel" movements emptying me lol, sorry, tmi i know...
im at my midwifes next week, i think she gonna get a right moaning session at her, lol. hopefully he will be out before then! LOL


----------



## rachael872211

I'm pretty fed up too. I'm super tired today and grumpy! Lol. I would go and bounce on my ball just to feel like I am doing something but too tired to move. 

Off topic but does anyone know how to get rid of damp smells in carpet? After the boiler leak, we were left with wet carpets which have now dried but stink of horrible damp. Does anyone have any tips? X


----------



## Franki83

trying to think of what Kim and Aggie do, i think its something like, bicarb of soda, washing soda crystals and white vinegar... gets stains and smells out.... try and have a look around the net for their stuff, its off the tv program how clean is your house. 
but the things them 2 women can do are amazing! all with stuff in your cupboards, lol


----------



## mummymadness

awww mason is adorable hun congrats, Hope every 1s well today ?, I am in agony with bachache god knows whats up with it xxx


----------



## Franki83

oooh i tried bouncing on my ball, but it squishes alot and gives me a fat arse complex, lol.

i am just totally fed up. i had scrubbed my kitchen top to bottom, used milton on every surface... i went in earlier, there was crumbs all over the place, butter smeared everywhere..orange peel on the counter top, empty wrappers and crisp packets there... you wouldnt think i have a kitchen bin less than 8feet away from all this! 
its not the kids either, its the lazy arse hubby... grrrrrrr
I AM GOING ON STRIKE!!! lol


----------



## juicylove

Jenniflower said:


> We have been having problem but last night Hubby was so in the mood I had to give in! hahaha. Just do what I do. Leave it for 2 weeks so that when it does happen it happens so fast you don't have time to be uncomfortable. :haha:

Great idea :haha:


----------



## rachael872211

I've had a couple of trickles so I have put on a pad.......what is it I should look out for on the pad? Like how can I tell if its discharge or fluids? x


----------



## Ley

fluids are clear and should have no smell, discharge will have a smell to it.

Try lying down for half an hour as this will give it time to pool and if you have a big trickle when you stand up then it's more than likely fluid.


----------



## carmyz

oooh FX racheal hehe

i hope we see some more birth announcements yay


----------



## mummy to be

Oh Payton'smummy - Mason is freaken adorable!!!! Gosh i wanna meet our little man. 
Wow your labour way nice and fast! Hope mine is something like that! 
Aww how is he sleeping etc?? Hope that your all doing well.... 

How is everyone else? i am 37 weeks today!!!! I tell you i just want him OUTTAA ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## winegums

aww he is sooooooo gorgeous bless him! congrats on the birth again xxx


----------



## mummymadness

yayyyy rach hope its the start :) we will have loads of birth announcements coming up in the next fortnight.. I wanna hit 37 weeks sharpish and start exit plans sex,curries,pineapple,3 mile hike .. Ok well maybe not the 3 mile hike but you get my drift ha ha ha xxxxx


----------



## winegums

I miss being able to walk lol! my walking turned to waddling and now has turned to shuffling as it hurts too much moving my legs lol


----------



## amber20

I noticed that it said 2 girls and 2 boys. Did i miss a thread? I only know about Mason.


----------



## rachael872211

Has any exit techniques worked for any of you before? 

Oo does anyone know how sugarkisses baby is doing? x


----------



## SIEGAL

amber20 said:


> I noticed that it said 2 girls and 2 boys. Did i miss a thread? I only know about Mason.

i was wondering this too


----------



## amber20

I can't say that any exit plan has definately worked for me. With 1 of mine my waters broke while shopping, with my 2nd and 3rd I was induced, and with my 4th I had a sweep and not even 36 hours later I was bending over and waters broke. With my cousin her waters broke after having sex.


----------



## mummy to be

i am the same.. my walk has become a waddle and i hate it :( Luckily i have my brace which helps but forget even trying to go on a decent walk without it lol :) I pretty much live in it... even just around the house lol :)


----------



## Ley

SIEGAL said:


> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed that it said 2 girls and 2 boys. Did i miss a thread? I only know about Mason.
> 
> i was wondering this tooClick to expand...

a friend of mine who was actually due late January but still had her name on this list, had her baby girl yesterday. She's never really contributed much to this thread but I figured as she was on the list anyway I would put the details on.


----------



## Franki83

God i hate this... what is up with waking at sill times?? At 7am on a wonderful sunday morning, i was wide awake! Hubby and Jacob are still snoring! typical men of the house....

well this morning i have had alot more of that blood tinged stringy egg white stuff... im hoping this is another good sign.... though i bet its just bubs taking the mickey out of me, lol. 
Think i might grab hubby later this afternoon n have my wicked way with him, lol. passes the time a bit doesnt it? plus gets me away from another night of begging/moaning etc, lol.
Hows all you lovely girls doing this morning???


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow as someone else said there'll be a lot more off these announcements over the next few weeks -scary but exciting! Rachel/Frankish sounds like things may be happening! PaiytonsMummy your little boy is just gorgeous massive congrats! Well I finally finished work on Friday and got myself some crutches - happy on both levels! I mentioned last week that I was in pain and wasnt sure why, well by friday I couldn't walk at all. But can now get about slowly with my crutches thank god :) 

May start operation eviction now! :) x


----------



## Franki83

aaaw thank god you have something sorted now wiiwidow. hopefully them crutches will be a bloody godsend for you, lol.
dont you just think it would be great if you could just open your bump and ask them what the hell they are playing at? lol eviction notice is served! lol


----------



## evewidow

morning girls , 

i feel surprisingly awake this morning its quite strange !

day 3 of plastering etc has commenced upstairs so i cant get to my ironing board , oh well lol ! 

has anyone else noticed their movements slow down at ths stage . still feel her moving and get the 10 kics etc but its a lot less the last few days then previous weeks , is it just the space issue do you suppose?


----------



## wiiwidow

Franki83 said:


> aaaw thank god you have something sorted now wiiwidow. hopefully them crutches will be a bloody godsend for you, lol.
> dont you just think it would be great if you could just open your bump and ask them what the hell they are playing at? lol eviction notice is served! lol

Haha, I was on the iphone earlier...hence your name becoming Frankish lol! Sorry about that! Yep crutches are amazing...I can actually go to the loo now without planning 10 hours in advance! Also managed to make myself a tea for the first time today! :happydance: (little things!)



evewidow said:


> morning girls ,
> 
> i feel surprisingly awake this morning its quite strange !
> 
> day 3 of plastering etc has commenced upstairs so i cant get to my ironing board , oh well lol !
> 
> *has anyone else noticed their movements slow down at ths stage .* still feel her moving and get the 10 kics etc but its a lot less the last few days then previous weeks , is it just the space issue do you suppose?

Yes absolutely! I _know_ he's ok BUT it's a lot less noticeable than before! Guess they're saving their energy now, along with there not being much room at all anymore! 

Oh sorry to hear you can't get to the ironing board :winkwink: xx


----------



## rachael872211

Thats a shame you can't do any ironing eve. 

I only just picked up my iron from my mums yesterday after moving out 2 months ago. lol. My mum hates the fact I don't do ironing. 

Franki it all sounds promising. 

I smelt the pad I wore yesterday and it just smelt of sweat I think. That sounds horrible. lol. 

I have just remembered that I brought a pineapple this week............don't you need to eat about 7 a day though for it to have any effect? x


----------



## evewidow

re pineapple : i ate 1/2 a pineapple a day for 10 days and d2 came on his due date - not sure if it was coincidence or what but i quite like pineapple anyway lol.


----------



## Franki83

erm... im currently sat chomping my way thru a pineapple, i love the stuff! its been one of my cravings! lol
but yes, is it bromeline or something like that? they say that to have a full effect eat about 7 pineapples in a row for the amount of it to have effect, lol.
my Ben is moving slow now too, sometimes it still feels like he is having a dance, and he switches from left to right, but his head is still fully down now, so i think its just a comfort thing for him.


----------



## Franki83

well, because i thought i was seeing things, after i had been to the loo, yet again.... and i wiped, there was the mucous again with tinges of blood, so i asked hubby for his opinion... he said deffos too. so atleast im not going mad. 
you see, its been happening the past couple of mornings but then stopping during the day... making me feel like im a bloomin liar or something, lol.
at least i know its during the day now and its still happening, even if its not no where near as much as this morning. 
Also good job he doesnt get grossed out by anything, lol. hence me knowing he gonna be able to handle labor well, lol. he actually said he wants to be at "goal end" to see the midwife with a catching mitt... he got a smack for that the cheeky sod....


----------



## winegums

Franki83 said:


> erm... im currently sat chomping my way thru a pineapple, i love the stuff! its been one of my cravings! lol
> but yes, is it bromeline or something like that? they say that to have a full effect eat about 7 pineapples in a row for the amount of it to have effect, lol.
> my Ben is moving slow now too, sometimes it still feels like he is having a dance, and he switches from left to right, but his head is still fully down now, so i think its just a comfort thing for him.

The only part of a pineapple that has the chemical is the central core, you need to eat a lot more than 7 for it to do anything lol and it's thought that if you ate enough for the chemical to work it would make you quite I'll with diarehea etc which in itself can kickstart labour anyway xxx


----------



## Virginia

My ticker moved!! :happydance:

I have no signs of labor...although I still feel like I've been kicked in the crotch - it literally feels bruised down there. I guess it's just my pelvic bones and stuff, but it HURTS.


----------



## rachael872211

Eww the core bit isnt nice. lol. 

DD wants me to play just dance, telling me it will be easy! lol. x


----------



## Franki83

rachael872211 said:


> Eww the core bit isnt nice. lol.
> 
> DD wants me to play just dance, telling me it will be easy! lol. x

aaaaw! i love the innocence of kids, its so sweet! Jacob told me yesterday that Ben was going to be here in 3 days time, lol, so if on tuesday theres a different posting, you never know, lol. 
mind you, i keep taking the mickey saying tuesday because thats when my pram and car seat set get delivered and plus its the full moon too, lol. 

i am just so tired! i went for a bath earlier then found myself waking up not long ago from a long nap, lol. which has really annoyed me as i have so much i wanted to do today... just seems like i cant keep my bloody eyes open at the moment! :sleep:


----------



## rachael872211

I managed one song. lol. 

Wouldnt it be great if your son was right Frankie?! x


----------



## wiiwidow

I'd love it if your son was right for me Franki! It's my OH's 40th birthday on Tuesday and kinda would be an amazing birthday present! Not sure I can wangle it though, I think bubs is too content in there these days! x


----------



## juicylove

It's my DD birthday on tues too not sure if she be to happy with sharing her birthday :haha:

Delighted for u ladies that have good signs of something starting, I never get signs I just started on my Dd and DS so I don't know what's going to happen this time round, only thing I really done was have some sexy time the week of due date so maybe that was what worked for my eviction notice haha

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Ley

with my girls I took long walks, lots of sex and I also used my breast pump for nipple stimulation. 20 minutes on each breast at night.
That usually got some pretty strong contractions going.

this time I can't walk very far because of pain in my back and hips, I don't have a breast pump and I'm banned from sex until 37 weeks.
I bet this baby is overdue lol


----------



## rachael872211

My OH birthday is on the 25th. It would be great if this baby came then! Its only a week early...........not too much to ask is it? lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> with my girls I took long walks, lots of sex and I also used my breast pump for nipple stimulation. 20 minutes on each breast at night.
> That usually got some pretty strong contractions going.
> 
> this time I can't walk very far because of pain in my back and hips, I don't have a breast pump and I'm banned from sex until 37 weeks.
> I bet this baby is overdue lol

Your girls came before their due date didnt they? 

I have started with the walks as well. Now its warmer and were actually seeing some sun I feel like exploring around where we live because I havent done anything yet. 

We live on a old MOD site and there are derelict buildings all around and its quite scary! It reminds me of The Hills Have Eyes, or Silent Hill. lol. x


----------



## carmyz

hey ladies

Iv also noticed emma bein alot more quite its good in a way but she has her psycho moments which bloody hurt..

keep checkin to see if anyone has popped yet lol..hopefully someone will have a baby this wk lol


----------



## Franki83

question about the nipple stimulation... did you do this with an electric breast pump, and was it just the pre flow function you used or the actual flow function? 
i have an electrical breast pump and i have been considering this..... but want to get to know the facts first, lol.
i have been wanting to walk more, but hubby also being protective, he wont let me walk very far, lol. bless him. he is worried even if it is just wet outside i might slip or something.


----------



## Ley

rachael872211 said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> with my girls I took long walks, lots of sex and I also used my breast pump for nipple stimulation. 20 minutes on each breast at night.
> That usually got some pretty strong contractions going.
> 
> this time I can't walk very far because of pain in my back and hips, I don't have a breast pump and I'm banned from sex until 37 weeks.
> I bet this baby is overdue lol
> 
> Your girls came before their due date didnt they?
> 
> I have started with the walks as well. Now its warmer and were actually seeing some sun I feel like exploring around where we live because I havent done anything yet.
> 
> We live on a old MOD site and there are derelict buildings all around and its quite scary! It reminds me of The Hills Have Eyes, or Silent Hill. lol. xClick to expand...

yep my 1st was 39 weeks and my 2nd was 38+3



Franki83 said:


> question about the nipple stimulation... did you do this with an electric breast pump, and was it just the pre flow function you used or the actual flow function?
> i have an electrical breast pump and i have been considering this..... but want to get to know the facts first, lol.
> i have been wanting to walk more, but hubby also being protective, he wont let me walk very far, lol. bless him. he is worried even if it is just wet outside i might slip or something.

I had a manual and an electrical but only used the manual pump for nipple stimulation.
I didn't bother with any pumps this time as I found with my last baby that I could get more out by hand than with a pump.


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every 1s well And great for all those getting imminent signs baby coming soon cannot wait to see birth announcements ..
I am not so much looking at labour signs as still trying to budge this baby in to right position fighting a loosing battle i think but keep trying, May try long walks next week in prep tho.

I dont think you will go over ley hun xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Woo hoo!!!! 37 weeks today!! I'm so happy!! All this talk about birthdays... My 21st birthday is on Tuesday!! :D A lot of people I know think she'll come either on my birthday or the day after, but we'll see... I have a dr. appointment on Wednesday afternoon anyways, so fingers crossed that I've at least progressed a little! I've been walking, bouncing, squatting, and climbing stairs.... lol lets hope this little girl comes!! I really wouldn't mind.. but either way, I'll be induced 2 weeks from today if she doesn't come before then... :D I'm getting more and more excited!! lol


----------



## juicylove

1sttimemom I was your age wen I had my DD oh to be 21 again lol hope you have a great birthday :wohoo:

Anyone else starting to getting swollen ankles and hands ESP at night I feel all puffed out and starting to feel very hormonal too :( xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Everyone keeps asking me when I'm due and I keep saying, well technically I could go this Sat. :happydance: But also technically it could be in like 6 weeks. :nope: I try not to think about that one though, haha.


----------



## amber20

I hope mine decides to come out this week but I have a feeling it will be next week. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow morning and I pray he has good news.


----------



## rachael872211

I was thinking about using my pump for nipple stimulation. Mine is electric and think I'm just going to use it on pre-flow. I'm sure either one will do the same thing. 

People keep asking me when I am due and I've now started saying in 2 and a half weeks. I feel like I'm sounding desperate with the half weeks! Prob cos I am! Lol. 

I am boiling hot tonight!! X


----------



## Ley

I tell people I have 4 weeks left but as I have been iin prem labour twice now it could be anytime.


----------



## Virginia

I wish I was getting any kind of signs of my body getting ready for labor...I've not even gotten Braxton Hicks...ugh. My doctor changed my due date back to the 14th instead of the 15th (based on her measurements), but I'm not bothering with changing my tickers for ONE day...(even though that means I'm 36 weeks tomorrow!! Had my baby shower today...this child has a TON of clothes...she'll never have to wear the same outfit twice. Lol. I am totally ready for her to get here...I even packed my labor bags finally! It's funny because she has 2 bags (one for all her cloth diapers that she'll need and one for her coming home outfit/blanket for carset/etc), and I have about half a bag. I honestly didn't pack all that much...Just a coming home outfit, a night gown, toothbrush, hairbrush, nursing pads, a couple pp pads (in case they don't provide them), and a few granola bars in case I have a really long labor. I don't remember what else, if anything, I packed. Lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Juicy, I've been VERY swollen for a week now! I wake up in the morning and my feet are 2-3 times their size, as are my fingers. Rings that were too big for me pre-pregnancy are too small now. By night time, it looks like I have elephantiasis!!! LOL It's BAD.... And I've also been feeling hormonal...


Strange though for me.. Today I had literally NO appetite. I went until 5:30 before I even realized I hadn't eaten all day, and even then wasn't really hungry. But since we went to my younger sister's house for roasting hot dogs over a fire, I made myself eat 2 (which is hardly anything for me) and it only made me fee nauseated.. Now I'm sitting here, trying not to get sick. The thought of trying to kneel in front of a toilet or bend into a trash can to up-chuck (sorry) is REALLY not appealing to me... I haven't been this nauseous since 1st tri.... I SERIOUSLY hope it's a good sign that she's coming soon!! My mom thinks I'll have her either on my birthday, or the day after since it's a full moon..... We'll see.... But I know I feel like hell right now :(


When people see me and say "Wow, you're ready to pop!! How much longer?!?!" I tell them "She'll be here any time in the next 2 weeks!" I've given up telling them "my due date is in 3 weeks, but I'm having her within the next 2...." LOL


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And now it's midnight, and I've spent the last hour cleaning my room, sorting baby's toys, moving clothes from my old closet to my new one, finishing a blanket I was crocheting (while bouncing wildly on my exercise ball), and have a strange burst of energy... If it weren't midnight, I'd be hanging pictures and scrubbing the dirt marks on the walls from my sister's dogs that finally left last week when she moved out..... But I don't want to wake anyone in my house. So I'm trying to refrain.... although scrubbing the walls won't be THAT loud  I just don't know what's gotten into me all of a sudden!!


----------



## Franki83

sounds like you are getting your nesting urge hunnie! i was like that, even hand cleaning the floor behind the toilets, as i could see a mark on the floor that just had to go!!!! 
plus i had great fun on the bathroom floor as my daughter and her friend, playing with make up, had decided to crush a piece of eyeliner pencil into the floor... and then hide it under the rug... so i found this huge black solid patch... i got it off!! lol, nothing could have stopped me from doing it.
Every little thing will start to drive you nuts, honestly. i mean, i scrubbed everything out a couple of days ago... hubby and his amazing ways of destroying everything that i have done... has set me a challenge for today, lol.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Lol Yeah, I ended up staying up and scrubbing the walls, baseboards, and doors in my bedroom, hallway, and bathroom, along with scrubbing the bathroom sink, toilet, and fixtures. It's 1:40 in the AM now, and I seriously need to force myself to sleep, even though there is MUCH more I'd like to do... But I really don't think my parents would appreciate it if my intense scrubbing woke them up, so I'm refraining from moving into the living room/dining room/kitchen... tomorrow though I want to tackle sweeping/mopping my bathroom floor.... it just NEEDS done now, since the rest of the bathroom is SPOTLESS!! Lol I'm seriously impressed with myself... Especially since usually I HATE cleaning like that!! I even broke one of my nails while I was scrubbing (I'm trying to stop biting them, and just experienced my first broken nail of my life.. I've been biting them since I was about 5 years old and have nails that pass my fingertips for the first time ever lol well, 7/10 of them do, anyways) hahaha this is crazy!!!

In your experience, does this usually happen right before labor?? I mean I know it happens... but how soon before? I'm going crazy with this, plus the no appetite thing, the congestion, the nausea... everything LOL


----------



## Franki83

the general rule that i was told about nesting is it usually happens in the fortnight leading upto labor. i think that may be a superstition though, but im not sure... with Emily i did this and lets just say, my sis was living with me at the time, and all she could do was make me a drink as i growled at her whilst i was scrubbing the toilet. i was even annoyed at a mahogany unit that was her n her hubbys in my living room, where it shouldnt have been,.. when my mom popped over she was annoyed that i was almost at the top of the stairs with it as i wanted it on the landing... my sis n James didnt have a clue that i was doing it until mom shouted at them, lol. yet again, i growled as i had to get it centre perfect on the landing, lol. it just looked tidier! i had her 10 days after. 
honestly, it does drive you nuts hunnie. i have so much i still want to get done here too. But with 2 small children and a husband that just as messy as the kids, somedays i get so deflated as i feel really good that i have surgically cleaned my bathroom etc. kitchen, but then it gets undone... 
But hubby at work, and i am cracking on, lol, also hoping it might help on with these niggling pains etc.
im still losing plug and keep getting very few and far between contractions but they are very mild. if its still going on wednesday when i am at my midwifes im hoping she can examine me down there just to let me know exactly what the hell is going on.


----------



## rachael872211

Morning all, I feel knackered this morning. Been and got the weekly shop out of the way, so at least I don't have to think about that anymore. 

I got woken up last night with tightenings. Its really exciting now cos it actually woke me up! But absolutely nothing today. 

Virginia is this your first? You might have a super pain threshold and not feel BH. lol. 

My sister didnt feel them with her first, but gets them all the time with this one. x


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone im afraid this is a moaning post but i need to vent ...

so you know ive been getting uti's and i have had 4 courses of antibiotics . finished last course last monday . woke up needing the toilet in the night - knew what was coming cus thas the only time i wake up to wee . so that was 3 o clock , then i was on the toilet every 45 mins ish till i eventually gave up and got up at 7. im in mega pain in my kidney , and everytime baby moves it hurts me inside - must be my bladder inflamed or something.
anyway got in the drs this morning appointment at 9:20 .
gets there with my sample didnt get in to see the dr till 9:50.
explained the issue again , he said he cant understand why its coming back :( , said he cant give me anti biotics as i have had too many and basically send yet another sample off and ring up thursday when he will decide if i can have anything else to take. i explained i was in agony but he wouldnt give me anything else.
told me to do the sample now and send off as they get picked up at 10am 
did it and went to reception to find out the courier went ant 9:55 so i had missed him, so now i have to do another sample tomo and drop it in before 9:30 .
so now im sat here in agony tryng to resist the urge to wee as much as poss , feeling knackered , tearful and generally sorry for myself


----------



## Jenniflower

Oh no eve that's horrible! :( I'm so sorry that your UTI's keep coming back that's horrible! Wish I could do something for you. So I'll just give you a hug. :hugs:


----------



## Franki83

aaaw Eve, thats really crap for you darling! i dont know if it will help you, but advice my friend was given by her midwife as even before pregnancy she is prone to really bad UTI, is drink constantly, but get a really good cranberry juice, like the ocean spray one. the properties in it help. 
She got so fed up at one point bless her, for nearly a pure month she was guzzling like mad and taking antibiotics. 
but apparently the cranberry juice did ease things off for her. maybe you could try it? 

god i hope it gets sorted for you honey. i know from experience they are not nice, let alone while pregnant! i wouldnt like to have one while pregnant. 
I'm having a really crappy day today, its either really bad period pains, severe pains in my lower back that feel like im getting stabbed, or then my tummy tightening, but its not constant or regular.... 
im still losing gooey stuff with blood traces in it, and i am just knackered! but i have so much to do! whilst running around after my 4 yr old.... i am seriously hoping that my midwife will have a good look down there for me on wednesday if im still going like this by then... its driving me mental, as i cant get to sleep properly on a night time because of back pains etc...


----------



## rachael872211

Oh hun thats horrible that there is nothing doc can give you. 

Have they checked to see if the infection has spread to kidneys? 

Do you have any diclofenic? When I had UTIs I took them............they didnt work straight away but did in a day. Actually I don't even know if they are allowed in pregnancy :-S

UTIs are horrible, they make you miserable. I wish there was something that could be done. 

Rubbish solution but just drink bucket loads of water today and hopefully tomorrow you will have some answers. x


----------



## evewidow

yep been drinking cranberry and water and squash etc , i have trippled my water intake over the last month since i started having them but no luck 

dr said i could only have amoxycillin and cefalexin (sp) and as i have had 2 weeks of each he doesnt want me to have more yet.

guess ill wait for the tests and midwife tomo , it just getting me down a bit and i have to still be cheerful and active for the other 2 kids.

also i noticed ths morning i had discharge with red streaks in it but dont know if it is my plug starting coming away or if it was from the uti as there is a bit of pink when i wipe after weeng too - tmi lol ! never had that before last time it was just a big blob of pinkish brownish goo :S


----------



## Franki83

hmmm Eve, that is a tricky one... you see past 3 days i have been having mucous with blood in it, which i am saying is my plug coming away.
but, when i had my really bad UTI, i was getting lots of blood when i wiped too... dammit, i wish i knew for certain for you honey. you could ask midwife that too xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi Eve, that's miserable - poor you! I know how horrible UTIs are and would go mad if I was you. Have you tried some bicarbonate of soda as well - it helps to neutralise the urine so it will make it less painful to go - it tastes DISGUSTING but it does help. It won't get rid of it but it will ease it a little. Google it for exact recommendations, but its basically a teaspoon of bicarb stirred into a glass of water every couple of hours I think. 

As for the nesting - I had the urge last weekend, but it didn't last long sadly and as I am now almost totally incapacitated without crutches, I'm at a bit of a loss. My house is so messy and I need to clean, but I CAN'T!! Debating getting a cleaner in!!


----------



## Franki83

Wiiwidow, why can i imagine you getting a cleaner in, but you yelling at her with specific instructions as she not cleaning upto your nesting standards??? LOL poor person would leave bawling her heart out! LOL


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Awww, eve, that sucks!!!!! My mom swears by a couple tablespoons of vinegar, along with cranberry juice and tons of water. I hope they figure something out for you soon!!! :(

A friend of mine informed me today about the tropical storm/cyclone named "Zelia" that is getting ready to hit New Zealand... It's sooo weird, as thats the name I'm giving my daughter (though spelled a little different), and New Zealand is where my parents started looking to move a couple years ago (obviously it never happened, but they got close...).... Now we're all pretty convinced that my girl's on her way


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> Morning all, I feel knackered this morning. Been and got the weekly shop out of the way, so at least I don't have to think about that anymore.
> 
> I got woken up last night with tightenings. Its really exciting now cos it actually woke me up! But absolutely nothing today.
> 
> Virginia is this your first? You might have a super pain threshold and not feel BH. lol.
> 
> My sister didnt feel them with her first, but gets them all the time with this one. x

Yeah, it's my first. I don't think I have a very high pain threshold though because I'm sitting here crying in pain. My pelvic area hurts SO bad...I swear it feels like somebody took a baseball bat and beat me between the legs as hard as they could...I can barely walk because of it...and then I can't lay down because my back is also killing me - I haven't had any relief from my back pain in weeks...even just sitting I have back pain...I'm not sure what to do...It's honestly constant pain now. Then if I move around too much, the bottom of my belly hurts like it's pulling a muscle or something. :cry: Ugh. I'm miserable. I also think I have hemorrhoids (tmi) because even though I've not been constipated at all (quite the opposite), it really hurts when I go and sometimes there are spots blood that I KNOW are coming from my bottom (nothing huge, just tiny spots occasionally)...

Eve I hope your UTI's go away. I've never had one of those (thank goodness), so I don't know the pain you are in, but any pain right now SUCKS...:hugs:


----------



## SIEGAL

I'm term today, 37 weeks! should i start expecting things to happen??? or not really till 40? i am so anxious to have baby.


----------



## Franki83

well siegal... it depends on your body chick. and when babby is ready. 
both of mine were early birds, emily 38 weeks dead on, Jacob 38+3, so i am expecting something with this one, and they way im feeling, aches pains niggles etc plus losing plug, i wouldnt be surprised to be honest if it was very soon.
Congrats on being fully cooked now though!

Virginia... do you have SPD? it sounds a bit like you could have, you could always ask your midwife by describing it to her xxx


----------



## Virginia

Franki83 said:


> well siegal... it depends on your body chick. and when babby is ready.
> both of mine were early birds, emily 38 weeks dead on, Jacob 38+3, so i am expecting something with this one, and they way im feeling, aches pains niggles etc plus losing plug, i wouldnt be surprised to be honest if it was very soon.
> Congrats on being fully cooked now though!
> 
> Virginia... do you have SPD? it sounds a bit like you could have, you could always ask your midwife by describing it to her xxx

I'm not sure...unfortunately, I don't have a midwife, I have an OB...when I told her she said, "It's normal to be uncomfortable toward the end of pregnancy."...and when I describe specific things (like I'm in so much pain I can't sleep very much at night), she says it's normal for women who "had a little extra weight before they were pregnant"....I don't even know if she'd know what SPD IS if I mentioned it to her... :wacko:


----------



## amber20

Went to the docs today. I'm almost dilated to a 2 and cervix has thinned out alot. If baby isn't here by next Monday he is going to do a sweep.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, Amber!! That is so exciting!!!! :D


----------



## juicylove

Great Amber looks like you be next, good luck :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Wow Amber i am super jealous lol :) 

Hope that everyone is going well.. Gosh i have been getting a heap of pressure in my "v" area lol... feeling like i need to wee ALL the time! I really hope that my little man decides to come asap! 

I know that as soon as i start my contractions i will start freaking out! but i think i just wanna meet him and i just want my "v" area and back etc to STOP HURTING!!!!! lol


----------



## mummy to be

Oh forgot to ask.. has everyone got everything ready to roll with bubba's? Their rooms? All clothes nice and clean and packed away? Nappy bags? Hospital bags?


----------



## lucky3

mummy to be said:


> Oh forgot to ask.. has everyone got everything ready to roll with bubba's? Their rooms? All clothes nice and clean and packed away? Nappy bags? Hospital bags?

ermmmmm, nearly!! we have builders in doing the kitchen and dining room floor so everything is all over the place at the mo :dohh:

but my hospital bag is done and I've ordered some shower curtains for the homebirth :)


----------



## mummy to be

builders lol... wow that would be hectic! 
At least your hospital bag is done right :)


----------



## carmyz

Amber wow thats great news yay keep them babies coming ladies :haha:





mummy to be said:


> Oh forgot to ask.. has everyone got everything ready to roll with bubba's? Their rooms? All clothes nice and clean and packed away? Nappy bags? Hospital bags?

yep im pretty sure i have.. i washed some bunny rugs yesterday and i think thats it..nappy bag is ready as im takin that to the hossy and my labour bag is ready but i need to go over it again just to make sure:thumbup:


well last night i thought i was in early labour i was gettin regular bh with slight bk pain lil miss was goin nuts punchin my bits very hard and i was almost cryin cause it was so painful she eventually calmed down the the bh got worse felt some pressure down there but it all went away after a couple of hrs which sucked lol..im hopin with all this pain im gettin it means shes goin to arrive soon:happydance:


----------



## evewidow

my bag is done except for a t shirt fpr me and my camera

babies room is done .

all i need to do is prewash all my nappies


----------



## misznessa

wow i missed so much!! CONGRATS PAIYTONSMOMMY AND DJ on ur little bundle of Joys!!!!

im still working! my maternity leave starts January 28 =] no sign of baby yet or im not dilated so we will see what happens...i am very uncomfy though! i cant sleep both my feet looks like a balloon lol and the braxton hicks stopped so no clue what baby is planning on doing! he kicks me so much at night that i cant even sleep!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies sorry to hear u have uti again hun and whoooo for amber thats great news :).

Hoping i see some progress over next 2 weeks eviction notice starts end of next week lol, Wow look at all of us over next 3-4 weeks loads of us will go in ..
I have all bag ready all clothes put away pram up with footmuff on and raincover , And moses basket in my bedroom next to bed all ready to go :).

Oooo and i have stored your number rach so i can text you when i go in , Have we all got text buddies to inform us all when you go in ?. xxxx


----------



## Ley

I have no text buddy :(


----------



## juicylove

I have all ready even got new car :wohoo: can't wait now to meet my new arrival xx


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> I have no text buddy :(

You can text me if you like Hun :) I'll pm you my number.


----------



## mummymadness

Ley hun pm your number and il text you mine, In early stages i love to yap away well winge away should i say lol, We all like to know when our feb buddies go in :) xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Thats fab news Amber! 

I still havent packed hospital bag or done birth plan................I think I have plenty of time. lol. 

I have all the baby stuff ready, and his room. OH is going to paint our bedroom and then we can out the moses basked in there. Oh just a question about bedding for moses basket..........me and DD made it up the other day and put 2 blankets (1 fleece, 1 cellular) and a flat sheet on the top. The matching quilt bit that comes with the basket, so you use that or is it just for decoration? 

I'm trying to sort my phone out and I am pulling my hair out! Its not cos its difficult, its because I'm stupid! I keep getting the wrong software or keep accidentally uninstalling things. lol. I might just have a little break and start again tomorrow! Hopefully with a brain fully restored. 

Ley, you can have my number if you want? 

Clare, what happens if you go into labour tomorrow............? Would you just kick the builders out? How long have you got until they are done? 

When I was picking up DD from school, I was walking and got the increased pressure kind of thing, in my pelvis. I guess thats just the babies head pushing down a bit, but then I had a sharp pain, like I was being stabbed in my cervix. I couldnt move. What could that be? Still the babies head? x


----------



## wiiwidow

Franki83 said:


> Wiiwidow, why can i imagine you getting a cleaner in, but you yelling at her with specific instructions as she not cleaning upto your nesting standards??? LOL poor person would leave bawling her heart out! LOL

Haha I know! I think I'd have to leave the house otherwise I wouldn't be able to handle it! Lol! I mentioned it to OH this evening and he said what's the point I can do it all???? Followed by it doesn't really need doing darling! Huh? I think I might just have to organise it for when he's at work, am already planning the list in my head! Lol I wish!


----------



## carmyz

rachael the stabbing pains are normal its just from him engaging


----------



## Chilly Willy

:hi: All, Haven't been on here in a long long time (was always too lazy to keep up with the pace aswell as with individual bnb buddies). Great to see the babies starting to arrive in force! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## evewidow

i have no text buddy but ill update my facebook for those of you i have on there lol .


----------



## rachael872211

Hi Chilly, how have you been getting on? x


----------



## misznessa

hey i have a question....how can i induce labor NATURALLY?

after January 28 i want to try everything possible lol all i hear is to have lots of sex and eating spicy food...any other suggestions? =]


----------



## mummymadness

load and loads and loads of walking hun xxx


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> load and loads and loads of walking hun xxx

im on my feet at work all day so hopefully that will help....i just went to the bathroom cuz i felt like number 2 (sorry to much info) but when i pushed i felt the pressure on my va jay jay :shrug: and then a sharp pain by my pelvis...n nothing came out the other way lol im gettin nervous!


----------



## mummy to be

i dont have a text buddy either... but makes it hard when i am in Australia :(


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah I find after sex I have strong BH.........so I hope its doing something. 

I am scared with eating spicy food in case I get the runs :-S I know I will prob end up doing it though. lol. 

Bounce on a gym ball. That has been said to be good. 

Nipple stimulation..........I am going to try that with a breast pump. 

As mummymadness said, walking. I find walking gives me BH so I think its doing something. x


----------



## mummymadness

Yep the walking is what my MW has advised with all mine, She says good old gravity always helps baby right right down to push on cervix and make it dialate started yesterday no car for school runs but walking :) xxx


----------



## Franki83

Dammit, these bloody contractions are keeping me awake! lol
i know my son said Ben was going to be born on Tuesday, but he didnt say what time... i wish he could have been more specific, lol, but what do i expect from a 4yr old?? God i would love it if he was right.... i cant stand much more of this....
plus the 3 days of diarrhea and losing my plug... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## juicylove

Good luck franki sounds like ur on your way to :hugs:

Ask your son to do the rest of our predictions lol :haha:


----------



## Franki83

juicy, my contractions are here and painful, within ten mins apart but not regular enough or lasting long enough to be classed as established, lol. dammit!
been like this for nearly 2hrs now, lol
i am going to get Jacob to put the lottery on for me, lol


----------



## carmyz

good luck franki i hope u go into proper labour


----------



## Franki83

me too chick, im gonna try something, drinking loads and then lying down, if it stops then i know its just really evil braxton hicks... if it doesnt stop then its deffos early labor and i get to ring my sis telling her to haul ass up here to be with me, lol
i would love it if it is mainly for the reason my son would be right, lol, and he would be chuffed. plus Emily will get an early birthday pressie, she is going to be 8 on sunday x


----------



## rachael872211

That would be pretty cool Franki...........Imagine if Jacob was right............how you feeling now? x


----------



## juicylove

Oh good luck, I hope it is real labour keep u's posted :) :) xx


----------



## evewidow

ooh good luck franki hope it happens soon for you .

well i have officially lost the plot ! as you know we are decorating our room but it in such a state (as is whole house cus it was built in 1880 ) that it needs plastering. anyway while we are having one room plastered and having he mess and dust seemed a good idea to get the stairs and landing done at the same time , and while we are having that done hubby decided that we might as well get the loft hatch made bigger and have a ladder put in there , the result is now that the rest of the paper will be coming off this week , and the builders coming the week after so they will here when i am 37 weeks and be here approx a week .....
so that might put a bit of a dampener on my home birth plans lol.

in other news : my uti seems a bit better with no medication , i have been drinking like a fish and tried the bicarb remedy. i was still up in the night every 2 hours for toilet but thats an improvement from the night before and its less painful at least.

no more signs of anymore plug so i dunno if it was plug or not now 

midwife in 45 mins hopefully she will have some answers for me :D

also one last thing ..how long did it take anyone to get there hip grant and if anyone has applied for MA how long did that take ? i sent both forms off over a fortnight ago but no response to either.


----------



## mummymadness

Hope MW apointment goes well today hun :).

Oooo Frankie looks like you have a psychic son do you want to share him lol ?.

I am of to do loads and loads of walking today full term tomorrow so time to start showing him the way out lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh good luck franki hope it happens soon for you .
> 
> well i have officially lost the plot ! as you know we are decorating our room but it in such a state (as is whole house cus it was built in 1880 ) that it needs plastering. anyway while we are having one room plastered and having he mess and dust seemed a good idea to get the stairs and landing done at the same time , and while we are having that done hubby decided that we might as well get the loft hatch made bigger and have a ladder put in there , the result is now that the rest of the paper will be coming off this week , and the builders coming the week after so they will here when i am 37 weeks and be here approx a week .....
> so that might put a bit of a dampener on my home birth plans lol.
> 
> in other news : my uti seems a bit better with no medication , i have been drinking like a fish and tried the bicarb remedy. i was still up in the night every 2 hours for toilet but thats an improvement from the night before and its less painful at least.
> 
> no more signs of anymore plug so i dunno if it was plug or not now
> 
> midwife in 45 mins hopefully she will have some answers for me :D
> 
> also one last thing ..how long did it take anyone to get there hip grant and if anyone has applied for MA how long did that take ? i sent both forms off over a fortnight ago but no response to either.

Claire, you are as mad as me!! I was feeling finr about it last week, this week the stuff all in the wrong place is driving me nuts and I keep dreaming about floor tiles and plumbing :dohh: fx your plasterers and hubby are nice and quick!!

Glad you're feeling a little better though. :)

my HIp took over a month to come but that might be cos i work for HMRC? you can always ring them but i think you have to allow a month.

Rachael, if Bubs comes too soon I will just go up to N and N to have her...not sure about all the mess at home tho, perhaps hubby would have to sort it out :haha:

Franki, how is the labour progressing? fx for you!


----------



## Franki83

fed up girls, contractions have slowed down still there but less painfull n less frequent. this child is deffos his fathers son and loves to wind mommy up, lol.
i know i have the midwives tomorrow anyway, but im wondering if maybe it worth trying to see her today instead... see if she can shine a light on whats happening with me. i cannot go another night with no sleep, and this pain. i am exhausted.
not good with 2 children to organise either. i struggled this morning doing Emily's packed lunch! 
what you girls think, midwife or wait it out till tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## evewidow

aww franki - if it was me id prob wait but then im a bit lazy , only you know how much discomfort you are in , if you think they will actually do anything then try see her today , maybe just ring as see what she says ?

so ....midwife ....WARNING RANT COMING :
so midwfe was lovely as usual i do like her - same one as my last 2 kids so thats good . anyway she said how are you i see you been having more trouble with the uti ..i said yea i came yesterday but they wouldnt give me any pills , she said well no they are ineffective aganst what you have , erm what ? oh didnt the dr tell you ? me - no he just said id had too many antibiotics etc.
she said well your last test came back as having all sorts in it , protein , e coli , blood loads of things she listed anyway i was shocked tbh. anyway turns out the 2 sorts of anti biotics have been having for the past 4 weeks dont do anything for what i have. so what a load of shit that has been.
so anyway i now have to wait till thursday for more results and see what they think i can have to cure it - i wont hold my breath.

she also said baby is measuring fine , stayng on the same line but is a fair bit smaller than my other 2 were so perhaps i should buy size nb clothes ?

and she s coming round next week to give me my homebirth box woo :D

mentioned i thought some of my plug had come out but i wasnt sure , she just went dw its not a problem this far along :)

baby still head down but no signs of engaging she said not to worry as they often dont (which i knew already anyway )

so at least i have some kind of answers now at least ..sort of lol !

oh and when i got back had a letter to say i had my hip and it has been in my bank 3 days - :dohh: so just waiting on the MA now fx !

Edit : omg last box on ticker arghhhhh


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Franki that's tough going for you...I'd ring her up and let her know what's going on and what she suggests. She might be happy to see you today or suggest something.

I know it's no help but have you tried taking some paracetomal? They are making my hip pain bearable so might help you to get some sleep? 

Eve, hope the bicarb helped a little?

I just offered OH to DTD and he said No...he doesn't want to kick start anything until due day...WTF? I'm full term...Grrr!


----------



## evewidow

wiiwidow said:


> Aw Franki that's tough going for you...I'd ring her up and let her know what's going on and what she suggests. She might be happy to see you today or suggest something.
> 
> I know it's no help but have you tried taking some paracetomal? They are making my hip pain bearable so might help you to get some sleep?
> 
> Eve, hope the bicarb helped a little?
> 
> I just offered OH to DTD and he said No...he doesn't want to kick start anything until due day...WTF? I'm full term...Grrr!

just jump on him lol im sure he will change his mind haha


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck with the DTD girls hope they get your antibiotics right to Eve hunny .

I am running round frnatic today so much to do and not enough time in a day i am going to appeal and try get 26 hours in a day i need extra hours lol. xx


----------



## wiiwidow

evewidow said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> Aw Franki that's tough going for you...I'd ring her up and let her know what's going on and what she suggests. She might be happy to see you today or suggest something.
> 
> I know it's no help but have you tried taking some paracetomal? They are making my hip pain bearable so might help you to get some sleep?
> 
> Eve, hope the bicarb helped a little?
> 
> I just offered OH to DTD and he said No...he doesn't want to kick start anything until due day...WTF? I'm full term...Grrr!
> 
> just jump on him lol im sure he will change his mind hahaClick to expand...

Haha...you're probably right! Will work on him later when he's not all work preoccupied...it IS his birthday after all! :winkwink:


----------



## Jenniflower

mummymadness said:


> Good luck with the DTD girls hope they get your antibiotics right to Eve hunny .
> 
> I am running round frnatic today so much to do and not enough time in a day i am going to appeal and try get 26 hours in a day i need extra hours lol. xx

You can have some of my hours. Ever since MAT leave I've been bored out of my mind and would be more than happy if a day was more like 18 hours a day. :lol:


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, the birthing box sounds exciting! Whats in it? 

Mummymadness you have inspired me to go for a walk too! I might wait for Eve to get home from school and drag her along with me. 

Franki, im the same as eve, I'm just too lazy to rearrange the appointment. But if it is really painful perhaps you should ring the midwife and explain how you are feeling and she might tell you to come in. x


----------



## Josiejo

Just got back from my consultant appointment. She examined me internally because I have been in so much pain (irregularly) and it turns out that my cervix is 2cm dilated and VERY soft and stretchy (she said that she could break my waters if she wanted to). I casually said "I guess it's going to be a while before I go into labour then" and she said that she estimates that I'll be in labour by the end of the week!!!!!!!!

On the downside, my urine has ketones and protein in it. She didn't prescribe anything so I guess I'll be drinking lots of cranberry juice. No wonder I've been peeing every half hour and get stabbing pains underneath when I walk.

Anyway, more boucing on the ball and going up the stairs 2 at a time!!!!!!!!


----------



## juicylove

Eve hope u getting sorted nothing as bad as that pain and I can only imagine how bad it feels at this stage :hugs:

Good luck Josiejoe :dance:

I'd ring the midwive Franki put your mind at ease, were u like this on any of your other's?

I'm back getting sick this week I feel awful it takes alot out of me at this stage and it's my DD birthday and I'm trying to put on a brave face and all I want to do is cry :( :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Well, today is my 21st birthday!! It would be PERFECT if my girl decided to make an appearance today... or if I won the lottery (you can't buy a ticket until you're 21 here...). But somehow, putting them in the same category like that as 'two things that would make my birthday perfect' makes both sound EXTREMELY unlikely to happen.... hahahaha


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And congrats, Josiejo!!!! I hope I get good news at my OB appointment tomorrow haha :)

Yesterday I bounced on the exercise ball for nearly 2 hours, ate super spicy chili for dinner, went for a pretty long walk, and squatted like crazy.... at my mom's school today I'll be taking stairs two at a time, even though my legs are KILLING me from yesterday!!! hahaha!!! I figure if today's my birthday, tomorrow is a full moon and Hurricane Zelia (same name I chose for my daughter, just spelled differently) should be hitting NZ soon with tons of rain (been reclassified as a cyclone/tropical storm.. my dad says 'just like your daughter, full of false alarms haha! and her middle name is Raine... so strange!), she should be here soon!! hahaha we'll see though... with my luck, my cervix will still just be 'dimpled' at my appt. tomorrow....


----------



## juicylove

Happy 21st birthday 1sttimemom you share the same birthday as my Daughter :)


----------



## amber20

Good luck girls. I'm getting excited to see who goes first!


----------



## mrskcbrown

juicylove said:


> Happy 21st birthday 1sttimemom you share the same birthday as my Daughter :)

Happy 21 bday:happydance:! Wow to be 21 again!!!


----------



## Josiejo

1sttimemom08 said:


> And congrats, Josiejo!!!! I hope I get good news at my OB appointment tomorrow haha :)
> 
> Yesterday I bounced on the exercise ball for nearly 2 hours, ate super spicy chili for dinner, went for a pretty long walk, and squatted like crazy.... at my mom's school today I'll be taking stairs two at a time, even though my legs are KILLING me from yesterday!!! hahaha!!! I figure if today's my birthday, tomorrow is a full moon and Hurricane Zelia (same name I chose for my daughter, just spelled differently) should be hitting NZ soon with tons of rain (been reclassified as a cyclone/tropical storm.. my dad says 'just like your daughter, full of false alarms haha! and her middle name is Raine... so strange!), she should be here soon!! hahaha we'll see though... with my luck, my cervix will still just be 'dimpled' at my appt. tomorrow....

I'm just glad that all the bouncing I've been doing on the ball has actually helped .... along with gallons of RLT, EPO orally and vaginally and lots of pineapple. Oh, and plenty of :sex: I would have been gutted if she'd said my cervix was closed lol


----------



## Jenniflower

mrskcbrown said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> Happy 21st birthday 1sttimemom you share the same birthday as my Daughter :)
> 
> Happy 21 bday:happydance:! Wow to be 21 again!!!Click to expand...

I would never want to be 21 again. :lol:

Happy birthday 1sttimemom. That is really crazy that you've named your LO practically after a tropical storm, only you haven't! hahaha. If it was a big deal storm I bet you would get that a lot "Oh did you name your baby after the storm?" :dohh:


----------



## Franki83

Happy birthday 1sttimemom!! 
well i managed to grab a couple of hours, truthfully i could do with grabbing a few more, lol. 
i still have mild contractions but not as strong as this morning.. grrrrr. My midwife rang me back. she wanted to see me today but didnt have time as she had to go and start her clinic in the next town. she asked if i could make it tomorrow and i reminded her that i am there at 1 in the afternoon anyway, lol.
she has told me by everything that i am describing i am in slow labor and she is going to check what is happening down there for me. But to have hot baths etc to ease pain off and to keep pushing through it, because she could tell by my voice that i was exhausted. but if things picked up again badly to ring the maternity unit and go get checked out there, even if it is for them to put my mind at rest.
MY PRAM AND CAR SEAT CAME! my son now has his first set of wheels, lol, and now he also has transport home from the hospital too, lol. i love it! it is all nicely set up now in the hallway in its own parking spot, lol. 
now that im awake a bit more im gonna clean up some more, lol, honestly, the house is a dump again! this time its hubbys fault, lol, its just the living room and dining room, but its getting me so down! it was gleaming yesterday! now its got alot of his kit all over it! grrrrrrr


----------



## amber20

Good luck Franki! Keep us posted.


----------



## Josiejo

Oh .... and Happy Birthday x


----------



## rachael872211

Happy Birthday 1sttimemom

Good luck Josiejo! Thats great news.


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Eve, the birthing box sounds exciting! Whats in it?

not a clue but i would presume things like gloves , pads etc supplies for when they arrive ?


----------



## Ley

Happy Birthday Brittany x


----------



## Ley

arghh, my youngest has just been diagnosed with thread worm! The whole family has to be treated but I can't take it as I am pregnant.
Now I have to clean my whole house from top to bottom, boil wash all bedding,clothes and teddies etc etc...
I could really do without this right now!


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> arghh, my youngest has just been diagnosed with thread worm! The whole family has to be treated but I can't take it as I am pregnant.
> Now I have to clean my whole house from top to bottom, boil wash all bedding,clothes and teddies etc etc...
> I could really do without this right now!

well ... my lad has had it a few times ..thanks school.

you can get rid of it easily without medication it just takes a while , however if you do develop it there is a natural remedy you can buy called cina https://www.weleda.co.uk/homeopathic-6c-tablets/cina-6-tablets-125tab/invt/301019/

takes a bit longer than the over the counter remedies but eventually does the job.

also avoid sugary foods and eat lots of garlic this stops you getting them too

make sure you scrub your nails esp in the morning and wear pants/pjs to bed and wash or shower your bottom first thing in the morning - same with kids

also if you do get uncomfortable with it i have heard taking the medicine in 3rd tri is ok anyway but it is not licensed but theres no evidence to suggest its harmful either . 

my eldest got it twice when i was having ds2 . annoying.


----------



## Franki83

also good tip, if some of his more solid plastic type toys etc can be sterilised, do it, i have hd this horrible experience in the past with my kids, and it was my daughter that had brought it home from nursery. i discovered it when i was changing Jacobs nappy (he was about 18 months old) scary seeing little white worms in there!
the daft kiddies soap dispensers are a great way of getting them to have a laugh washing their hands after toilet etc. 
doctor said its so common in schools and nurserys as especially in the younger years, when they get so distracted and they forget to wash their hands etc. then pick up toys.. then the next child will play with the toy.... and so the eggs get spread.
it is also a total myth that they can come from dogs etc. so dont let that one worry you. 
i washed everything constantly, everyone had their own seperate towel, and i even went as far as washing the carpets lol, if you can hire a rug doctor guaranteed you will love it. my little vax one i felt just wasnt good enough.


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all? Anyone popped overnight? If so i am soooooooooo jealous!!!! I wish i could go already! Ijust want Dustin outta me!!!! 

Happy Birthday 1sttimemommy! Hope you have a wonderful 21st! Wow 21!!!! i will be 27 at the end of the year :( Awwww sounds soooo old lol. Hubby will be 25 at the end of the year he keeps telling me i am getting on haha cheeky man! 

Well hope that everyone is well. My DD has suddenly decided to wake up at 5:30am everymorning! Good bye sleep in's for us! it sucks!!!!! Grrr Naughty little girl! But i guess it could be worse it could be 3:30 or 4:30 lol than i would be pissed hahaha. 

Has anyone else got 1 under 2???


----------



## rachael872211

Crikey..........poor you Leanne. 

Just to let you know, Mummymadness has text me. She is having contractions every five minutes, for the past 2 hours. Not finding them painful and managing with the pain. Its really exciting! x


----------



## rachael872211

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you all? Anyone popped overnight? If so i am soooooooooo jealous!!!! I wish i could go already! Ijust want Dustin outta me!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday 1sttimemommy! Hope you have a wonderful 21st! Wow 21!!!! i will be 27 at the end of the year :( Awwww sounds soooo old lol. Hubby will be 25 at the end of the year he keeps telling me i am getting on haha cheeky man!
> 
> *Well hope that everyone is well. My DD has suddenly decided to wake up at 5:30am everymorning! Good bye sleep in's for us! it sucks!!!!! Grrr Naughty little girl! But i guess it could be worse it could be 3:30 or 4:30 lol than i would be pissed hahaha. *
> 
> Has anyone else got 1 under 2???

I reckon she is just getting you ready for baby. lol. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

oooo good luck mummymadness! :)
i still find myself in third trimester instead of baby club....just dont feel comfortable there just yet lol
Cant wait to see the next babies born!!!....i miss my bump already lol x


----------



## mummy to be

hahaha yeah me to rachael!!! Cheeky girl! Mummy just wants to sleep in... why cant she understand that lol... gotta love the mind of a 20 month old!!! :)


----------



## carmyz

oh yay good luck mummymadness

lookin forward to more birth announcements yippee lol


----------



## Ley

oooh good luck to mummymadness xx

thanks for the tips ladies, my mum is going to lend me her steam cleaner so I can do all the mattresses and carpets with that which should make things a bit easier. I know it's nothing serious it's just a pain that it's happened right when I have a serious lack of energy.

anyone know if it can cause problems if I give birth with it?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And my birthday gets MORE interesting!!!!!


My younger sister found out this morning that SHE is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!! She is the one that just moved out on her own with her boyfriend/fiance... They have known each other for about 5 years now and he was absolutely in love with her the whole time. She kept turning him down though until about a year ago.. Today she got super nauseous after being congested for a week, and thought she should take a test (just before going to buy a box of condoms because they had just decided it would be a good idea since her birth control ran out in December.. and after buying $20 worth of tampons from one of our wholesale warehouses lol)... And TA-DA!!! 

She called me first thing and told me... she was crying at first, scared to tell our parents, until I calmed her down and reminded her that she'll be ok... Now half of our family knows hahaha... strange because my mom was just thinking this morning "wouldn't it be crazy if Ashley announced she was pregnant the day Brittany had her baby?"... Now Zealia just needs to be born to make today PERFECT hahahaha :D


----------



## Ley

congratulations to your sister hun x


----------



## evewidow

congrats to your sister Brit.

@ley , no it wont cause problems - so i was told anyway .


----------



## rachael872211

Paitonsmummy I think I will be the same. Every Trimester I was more than ready to go to the next, but I dont think I will be ready to leave here. 

Do the feb love bug group move over eventually into baby club as a new thread? x


----------



## Ley

I think normally people start threads in this forum
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/

I think I will let someone else take over that responsibility though lol


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow. Congrats to your sister :)


----------



## rachael872211

Oh cool. I'm glad there is somewhere we move on to. 

Just a question about cervix............does it thin out first before dilating? x


----------



## mummy to be

yes i thin it does thin out before opening..... dont quote me on that but i remember hearing that from somewhere :)


----------



## Ley

rachael872211 said:


> Oh cool. I'm glad there is somewhere we move on to.
> 
> Just a question about cervix............does it thin out first before dilating? x

With my second I had a stretch and sweep at 38 weeks and was 3cms dilated but still thick. at 11pm that night I was checked again and was still 3cms and thick. 
2 hours later I gave birth.

I'm also currently 2cms but still thick..


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, ladies! She is freaked out, to say the least, but excited nonetheless... Especially because if she has a girl (which is likely.. there is only 1 boy in our family as far as my nieces and nephew go), she has a head start on clothes and toys since our kids would be about 9 months apart :) lol she's a lot more calm now, I think :)


And on a positive note, my brother told me I should be expecting 3 packages of "stuff" from him by Saturday... including crib bedding, a diaper genie, a nursing set, a sling carrier, and TONS more!! :D


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow it's all go on here right now! Good luck everyone who's threatening and/or in labour! WOW!

xx


----------



## Franki83

im just threatening this little swine more and more with eviction, lol, the contractions are still there but not regular like they were this morning... i am sure that earlier on i lost the rest of my plug as (sorry tmi alert!) when i went to wipe after the loo, it was like a giant gob of egg white mucous with loads of blood in it, ran off the tissue and into my hand! eeeeeew! like it has been past 5 days, but waaay more. since then old ever so slight mild traces, so im wondering if it was the rest of my plug?
but hopefully the midwife at 1pm tomorrow afternoon can tell me something as she said the first thing she is going to do is examine me. thank god! i just want it to get moving along! lol. i might ask her to incidentally give me a sweep while there, lol.

i am so tired! i am just hoping after my nice hot bath that i will be able to sleep tonight! lol. if not, i will probs be posting in bloomin tears, lol. 

i am soooo excited about all these possible upcoming births! its absolutely fantastic news!!!
i just really hope this is it for alot of us and the rest will soon follow xxx


----------



## Virginia

I think I've had my first Braxton Hicks. Lol...I was having period like cramps earlier (like in my lower back and in my inner thighs), but they are gone now. They kinda went away when I walked around, and when I laid down they didn't come back. I almost got excited. Grr! Lol.

I feel so behind everyone, even though I'm only a week behind all you 37-weekers! In all reality, I have 4-6 weeks left...*sigh*

Oh yeah, and I found out that when the ultrasound technician told me that 6lbs 7oz was NORMAL for 35 weeks pregnant, she was LYING. That's actually kinda big for only 35 weeks. Average size is like 5 something...Ugh. I think she was trying to make me feel better, when in reality, I wish she would have not skated around my questions and just been honest! Lol


----------



## juicylove

Good luck mummymadness :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks ladies , Had 4 hours constant every 5 mins was managing at home got bag ready sitters sorted etc.. Then fell half asleep was so so so tired then they went back down to every 15 mins now every 25 mins and a lot lot less painful so god knows what happened maybe a trial run ?, Or maybe i am just to tired for my body to co operate hoping it all starts again in morning but i aint the foggiest lol.. Thanks rach for keeping me company hun :).
Hope every 1s well its full moon tomorrow so i bet lots go in to labour :) xxxx


----------



## evewidow

all these false alarms ..come on babies lol 

hope you get sleep mummymadness :)


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun just going up now, That was a convincing false alarm never known them to go that long for 5 hours bloody body lol. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Franki83 said:


> im just threatening this little swine more and more with eviction, lol, the contractions are still there but not regular like they were this morning... i am sure that earlier on i lost the rest of my plug as (sorry tmi alert!) when i went to wipe after the loo, *it was like a giant gob of egg white mucous with loads of blood in it, ran off the tissue and into my hand! eeeeeew!* like it has been past 5 days, but waaay more. since then old ever so slight mild traces, so im wondering if it was the rest of my plug?
> but hopefully the midwife at 1pm tomorrow afternoon can tell me something as she said the first thing she is going to do is examine me. thank god! i just want it to get moving along! lol. i might ask her to incidentally give me a sweep while there, lol.
> 
> i am so tired! i am just hoping after my nice hot bath that i will be able to sleep tonight! lol. if not, i will probs be posting in bloomin tears, lol.
> 
> i am soooo excited about all these possible upcoming births! its absolutely fantastic news!!!
> i just really hope this is it for alot of us and the rest will soon follow xxx

That sounds like it to me! 



Virginia said:


> I think I've had my first Braxton Hicks. Lol...I was having period like cramps earlier (like in my lower back and in my inner thighs), but they are gone now. They kinda went away when I walked around, and when I laid down they didn't come back. I almost got excited. Grr! Lol.
> 
> *I feel so behind everyone, even though I'm only a week behind all you 37-weekers! In all reality, I have 4-6 weeks left...*sigh*
> *
> Oh yeah, and I found out that when the ultrasound technician told me that 6lbs 7oz was NORMAL for 35 weeks pregnant, she was LYING. That's actually kinda big for only 35 weeks. Average size is like 5 something...Ugh. I think she was trying to make me feel better, when in reality, I wish she would have not skated around my questions and just been honest! Lol

Don't worry. I think I will still be here at 42 weeks. lol, and look at Paitonsmummy, it just shows you really can never tell when its going to happen. I feel like a timer that could go off anytime (or not) 



mummymadness said:


> Thanks ladies , Had 4 hours constant every 5 mins was managing at home got bag ready sitters sorted etc.. Then fell half asleep was so so so tired then they went back down to every 15 mins now every 25 mins and a lot lot less painful so god knows what happened maybe a trial run ?, Or maybe i am just to tired for my body to co operate hoping it all starts again in morning but i aint the foggiest lol.. *Thanks rach for keeping me company hun .*
> Hope every 1s well its full moon tomorrow so i bet lots go in to labour :) xxxx

You are more than welcome. Hope you get plenty of rest in case the baby tries again tomorrow. 

Full Moon.........that would be bizarre! x


----------



## carmyz

might be in early labour ladies i think bubs has engaged..i feel like i can breathe properly and something feels very different..

gettin bh on and off..but it all could be nothin lol wouldnt suprise me really..


----------



## Virginia

The period like pains have happened a few more times tonight...and my stomach has gotten hard with them...I keep having my hubby press on my belly when it's soft and when it's hard and he feels a difference. Lol...They are in no way regular though...I tried to have him check my cervix (because I can't reach lol), and he had his fingers in there as far as he could get em and couldn't feel my cervix (or didn't know what he was looking for...), so I've no idea if I'm at all dilated. My next appointment isn't even for another week, but I've already told her I didn't want internal exams (the pap smear she did was HORRIBLE...it hurt incredibly bad)...anyways, I am also continuing to have stabbing like pains in my bottom and stuff....(tmi) and my plug *might* be starting to come away because every time I pee, there is a tiny bit of thick mucus (instead of the watery CM I've been having...)...This is almost as bad as the TTW with the symptom spotting! I really hope the full moon tomorrow puts some of us into labor! It rises here at 2:22PM central time.


----------



## Franki83

mummymadness said:


> Thanks ladies , Had 4 hours constant every 5 mins was managing at home got bag ready sitters sorted etc.. Then fell half asleep was so so so tired then they went back down to every 15 mins now every 25 mins and a lot lot less painful so god knows what happened maybe a trial run ?, Or maybe i am just to tired for my body to co operate hoping it all starts again in morning but i aint the foggiest lol.. Thanks rach for keeping me company hun :).
> Hope every 1s well its full moon tomorrow so i bet lots go in to labour :) xxxx

this bloody happened to me mummy! i got sooo excited! thinking finally... grrrrrrrrrrr,
bit of a funny bugger that it happened within same day for us, lol. maybe our bumps are soul mates? LOL :haha:
im just really looking forward to midwifes today... please let there be good news... please! lol
Roll on full moon magic!!!! :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

ooh lots of signs for people , good luck all !


----------



## rachael872211

Great to hear some signs! Lets hope the moon does shed some magic! 

Virginia, I thought the same............this is like the 2 week wait with symptom spotting. lol. 

I had more tightnings last night. OH came to bed and I had one and I remember half asleep him being concerned because my stomach was all hard. 

I also woke up this morning and the baby has moved and my bump had shrunk! I panicked and thought "where is my baby!" lol. x


----------



## evewidow

haha rach i get that all the time im like erm wheres my baby and i have a poke to get her to kick lol .

i had the bloody leg cramp last night again had a bad night with my spd i kinda seized up and couldnt move , was trying to get out of bed before peeing myself eventually hoisted myself up and then got cramp not sure how i made it to the bedroom hobbling and wadlling haha


----------



## mummy to be

oh ladies. i hope one of us is out there having her bubba!!!! 

I am pretty sure it is a full moon here today. baout half an hour ago i got the WORST pain ever!!!! Took my breath away!!! I dont want to get my hopes up :( But fingers crossed but 

How is everyone :)


----------



## Vaudha

hi ladies,
My name is vasu and I will be 37 weeks tomorrow. I had many complications in my pregnancy, but i finally made it to full term :) 

/love
vasu


----------



## mummymadness

Hiiiii ladies , Franki seems were going par on par together hun.

Spoke to MW this morning as pains stopped , I woke have lost pink discharge twice and back ache but no contractions she thinks il go in next 3-5 days so i am all prepeared now :).
Look at us all go now good luck girls think were on the run to labour days now ... Rach i rekon your gonna go real real soon hun xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, his moves are so small now prob cos he doesnt have much room, but then like this morning he just disappears. lol. 

The cramps do stop don't they? After the baby is born? When me and OH DTD the cramps are a nightmare. lol. 

What is the time where you are mummytobe? Its difficult not to get hopes up. Every pain I am feeling I think oo this could be the start..............but isnt. 

Hi Vasu, i'm glad to see you have made it to full term. It must be a relief for you. 

Gemma I was going to text you to see how you were getting on..........but saw you posted on here. lol. Wow - 3-5 days! Thats exciting! 

I am getting some pains this morning, that are different. Since 10am I have had 3. But they could just be nothing. x


----------



## juicylove

I can't stick been sick anymore so I think operation eviction is going to start today, think I will walk the school to collect kiddies:):) 

Good lUck ladies, roll on the full moon :dance:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo Rach you gonna go before me lol :).
Iam bouncing like mad on the ball i want to get the pains going again, The pink loss is deffinatley a good sign guess MW could be wrong but eeekkk 3-5 days how exciting xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I'm still not convinced. lol. 

I found this article on Full Moon: 

I don't understand the last paragraph though. What range of days? 

*Did you know that some maternity units actually have more staff available during periods of full moon?

I've always been fascinated by the moon's effect on nature, so when a friend's wife conveyed to me what her midwife had told her during the birth of their daughter, I decided to find out more about childbirth, full moon and a possible link.

On speaking to various medical staff involved in natural childbirth, the first thing I learned was that expectant mothers often experience false signs of labor during full moon.

Contractions known as "Braxton Hicks" -- sometimes noticeable to the mother and sometimes not -- become more pronounced and many travel to the maternity unit in the belief that "it's time". Disappointed -- or perhaps relieved -- they return home, the pains having subsided and with no dilation of the cervix.

While these expectant mothers visiting the clinic with their mistaken signs of labor are part of the reason why extra staff are needed, the major difference is found in the number of women whose amniotic sac -- the water -- breaks.

Just as some women experience false labor pains, in cases where the water breaking marks the start of childbirth, full moon is the time when it's most likely to happen.

In order to discover for myself whether this could be true, I asked several female friends how their births had started. Those who responded with "the water breaking" were then asked the date of the birth. On checking this against a moon phase chart, I discovered that almost all had given birth on, or very close to, a full moon.

The theory is that the moon's gravitational pull effects the amniotic fluid in much the same way as it effects the water in the sea, rivers and even the water that's otherwise found in our bodies.

As a woman's body prepares for natural childbirth, the amniotic sac becomes distended so the point where it will easily burst if put under pressure. Under normal circumstances, the pressure of labor contractions bursts the sac. During a full moon, the pressure caused by the moon's effect on the water inside the sac can cause the same things to happen, but without the accompanying contractions.

When this happens, natural childbirth doesn't always move forward and with no other signs of labor present, the obstetrician may decide to induce the birth. During my own study of this phenomenon I found that of 8 women whose births started with the water breaking at full moon, 5 of them had no accompanying contractions.

A coincidence? Perhaps. But surely midwives wouldn't prepare themselves for an increase in natural childbirth activity if there wasn't some truth in this?

One midwife told me that when it comes to planning childbirth, full moons should always be looked for around the time of the expected delivery. If there's one within a few days either side, the chances are your baby will be born on that day.*


----------



## evewidow

welcome vasu :)


----------



## kns

had growth scan yesterday and he is measuring small especially his abdomen, anyone had this?
we have another scan at 36 weeks in 2 weeks to check and consultant going to check and explain then so for now we are left to worry as he is bang on the bottom line of the chart :(


----------



## Ley

hey everyone, taking a break from frantically cleaning to see if any babies were born.

Good to see everyone getting signs. I had a few painful bh this morning and have been losing lots of mucusy discharge all day.
My midwife called me this afternoon too as she was worried I wouldn't make it to my 38 week appointment and wanted to check in etc lol

I have a growth scan and consultant appointment tomorrow morning so hopefully might get some answers.

hope everyone is well.

oh and btw, my water broke on a full moon with dd1 and then labour started a few hours later.


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo come on tonight full moon some 1 gotta go lol next one after tonight is 3rd of feb i already checked and i refuse to wait that long lol. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I actually don't want to this baby to come on 3rd Feb. 

OH told me last night that his Nan died on that date, and it makes sense now why his mum seems odd about the date. 

It is weird how the full moon effects things. God knows how, but at work and on a full moon there was always a lot of weird jobs, and defo more psychiatric ones. 

I've just been on a really long walk. My body is all tingly! I've not done that much exercise for ages. 

KNS, did the sonographer say anything today about the length of abdomen? x


----------



## rachael872211

Actually Franki hasnt been on much today............I wonder how she is? x


----------



## winegums

well i've been asking a few midwives i know and they have all said it may slightly affect the birth rate but not so noticable that they would have to get more staff in or do extra shifts or anything drastic. they did say though that when women KNOW its a full moon they go to hospital a lot more 'readily' than they may on certain other days as they sort of convince themselves that 'this is it' etc... hmmm

when is the full moon anyway? xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Tonight. x


----------



## winegums

hmm definately wont be me going into labour then lol! i cant tell my body isnt ready i'm sure i have at least a week before anything happens!

good luck to those of you that are showing signs!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Tonight hun so get ready its probably just a myth but hey we should all be ready lol . xxx


----------



## rachael872211

With my DD I had no symptoms up until the day I went into labour. 

I have just been in the shed and felt really wet between the legs. So I put my hand down my trousers just to see how wet it was and when I brought my hand out I had a big lump of jelly on my hand. lovely. lol. x


----------



## juicylove

Oh rachael sounds like your on your way good luck :hugs:


I really enjoyed my walk today, it cleared my head I don't feel as hormonal lol xx


----------



## evewidow

ooh its getting exciting now keep coming on and everyone is having signs .

i keep thinking my girl is gonna come on valentines day ..i dkw i just have a feeling


----------



## carmyz

well nothin happened with me lol how boring..im thinking late next wk though.


----------



## wiiwidow

No signs for me either...there were loads a few weeks back but it's all gone quiet now. Though bubs was 3/5s engaged, nothing more since then! Out of interest how long should I bounce on my ball for? Especially as I can't do lots of walking anymore now that I'm on crutches?

Ooh I wonder how Franki is getting on? xx


----------



## winegums

god its all getting so exciting now isn't it! eek xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

pains every 18 mins more intense than last night but not horrific so god knows whats going on just bouncing on the ball hoping i dont get knackered and baby dont get knackered and it all stop again xxx


----------



## carmyz

oooh mummy madness fingers crossed..im defently goin to get a exercise ball today lol

she keeps punchin my vagina and cervix and it kills sometimes im almost cryin iv had enough now im 37wks today so feel free to come out emma!! lol my belly is almost always sore bh are gettin stronger to..hopin its doin something to my cervix


----------



## rachael872211

Franki still not been on.........??

I was getting some tightening earlier, they weren't painful. But now nothing. Bloody BH. X


----------



## rachael872211

Oh Gemma! Fingers crossed for tonight. X


----------



## mummymadness

I would rather know one way or another its real strange wih other 3 it was just bam labour began was hard and fast this one is bareable and only nights maybe my little man doesnt like daytimes lol.
oOOOOoo wonder if shes gone in if no word from her ?, And rach whoooo you watch you could start like me tightenings then not then back again it all helps MW told me that :) xxx


----------



## Franki83

girls! sorry not updated u but just managed to get on bnb via my phone! my pc is in pc shop. 
right, i am in labour! 3-4cm earlier at midwives, contractions picked back up since bloody show etc, currently at 9mins.. ben digging his heels in i think. lol
i am so touched that u guys have been askin bout me! brought tears to my eyes, lol. hormones.... promise... lol.
im just pottering bout at home till i can go into ward. basically when these buggers hurt properly n are closer. my waters are probs gonna have to be broken for me again. wish me luck and i hope its soon as im fed up lol xxxx luvs u all xxxx


----------



## juicylove

Good luck franki I will be thinking of u xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow...how exciting Franki! Fingers crossed it doesn't go on for too long and that Ben arrives soon! :) Hugs xx


----------



## carmyz

OMG franki thats awesome news yay..i hope it all goes well for u xx


----------



## juicylove

Think I will invest into a birth ball too, I don't want to be still here at 42weeks :(((((


----------



## Josiejo

ooooooh, good luck, good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky3

Good luck Frankish, can't wait for update!!

Been out all day at lion king in London, so relieved bubs didn't make an appearance but I've missed so much :( good luck everyone. 

My bubs, STAY IN!! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo Frankie thats great i dont want to tempt fate but mine getting a little more painful still managable but every 8 mins or so hoping it dont stop but could do early labour like this for days so i pottering around and bouncing, Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Aw franki I'm so glad it's starting for u! 

Gemma when you had the tightnings were they hardly no pain? X


----------



## Ley

Good Luck Franki! can't wait for news.

wish it was my turn lol


----------



## Virginia

oo! How exciting, Franki!! Good luck, and can't wait to see pics of your bubs!!


----------



## Ley

anyones water broke yet?? lol

Don't think the full moon is working for us.


----------



## Franki83

aaaw cheers girls! thats really cheered me up,lol. atleast i can update after iv had him too, lol. god im starving! my midwife gave me a sweep n stretch too. she thinks alot sooner than later and she told me to drama queen it up for hospital cos she doesnt want them to send me home as she knows what happened with jacob. im wondering if maybe a little nap after my pot noodle will b ok, lol. im just starving! lol


----------



## mummymadness

No waters bloody Moon :( lol, Some tightenings arnt great but some are very much noticable Rach hun but when i spoke to MW today she said i could do slow labour like this for a few days yet at least i know he should be here wihin the week thats something i guess i just get soooo tired xxxx


----------



## evewidow

ooh good luck franki ..

and good luck mummy madness 

i am now starting to realise i will have to give birth soon , its like its only just sunk in today lol


----------



## rachael872211

Franki are you in much pain? 

I think i'd be ok if I didnt keep waking up in the night. I'm not actually sure if it is the BH that are waking me up or just cos I can't stop thinking about the impending birth! lol. 

I'm still some tightnings with a little bit of pain now, but still doesnt feel "real". 

I think I will pack my hospital bag tomorrow just to be on the safe side. x


----------



## evewidow

lol rach i cant believe you havent packed yet haha


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

good luck Frankie....so exciting :)
Mummymadness and Rach hope that something is happening soon....labour is strange its the only time you wish pain on urself lol :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Id give owt to get regular my body just all over not sure if its coz he in wrong position but i start good then they pitter off rekon il be here to next week oooo well its all heading in right direction xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

lol, yeah you are right paitonsmummy! How are you doing? 

I will defo do my bag tomorrow. x


----------



## mummymadness

He is adorable Hun them pics of him are lovely :) xxx


----------



## winegums

Ohhhhhh Franki good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have you got one of our mobile numbers so we can all stay updated?!?! xxx


----------



## winegums

Paiytons mummy he really is so gorgeous hehe! hope he is doing well?? xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, good luck, Franki!! :D :D That is so exciting!!!

I went to my dr today and have only gotten to a fingertip dilated (so a little less than a cm, a little more than a dimple), only 40% effaced still, but baby has engaged completely... It's nice to know, though, that next Wednesday is my last appointment, and then I'll be induced that Sunday night/Monday morning!! YAY!! :D :D It's funny... my last appointment is the same day as my little sister's first appointment :D :D lol VERY exciting :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

And yes, Paiton's mummy, he is adorable! Hope you are both doing great!! :)


----------



## amber20

Come on full moon bring on some labor and babies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your full moon wishes:winkwink:!

AFM, I want to hold out as long as possible, no induction, nothing. Im just patiently waiting:haha:

I too have not packed a bag. Think I will do so after my Drs appt tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your full moon wishes:winkwink:!
> 
> AFM, I want to hold out as long as possible, no induction, nothing. Im just patiently waiting:haha:
> 
> I too have not packed a bag. Think I will do so after my Drs appt tomorrow!:thumbup:

I thought I'd be patient...no such luck! Thoughts of labor consume my every thought! And I am "symptom spotting" like crazy...it's like the beginning of pregnancy again - I'm checking at every bathroom break for blood or lots of CM...LOL...Ugh...it's gonna drive me crazy.


----------



## juicylove

Good luck everybody :):)


----------



## Felicityjade

Want to let you girls know my waters have broke :-s and having 3 contractions in ten minutes! In hospital now will try keep you posted, I'm petrified!!! Xx


----------



## Felicityjade

Want to let you girls know my waters have broke :-s and having 3 contractions in ten minutes! In hospital now will try keep you posted, I'm petrified!!! Xx


----------



## Virginia

Felicityjade said:


> Want to let you girls know my waters have broke :-s and having 3 contractions in ten minutes! In hospital now will try keep you posted, I'm petrified!!! Xx

Awesome!! Good luck! Looks like the full moon helped you out!! :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

felicityjade thats awesome woohoo..cant believe it were all startin to pop lol..

had a feel around for my cervix this mornin feels very soft up there cervix is low and soft but who knows if its dilated cause i couldnt reach that far in lol..

told dp hes goin to get used a couple of times lol hopefully that ll help things along.


----------



## Virginia

carmyz said:


> felicityjade thats awesome woohoo..cant believe it were all startin to pop lol..
> 
> had a feel around for my cervix this mornin feels very soft up there cervix is low and soft but who knows if its dilated cause i couldnt reach that far in lol..
> 
> told dp hes goin to get used a couple of times lol hopefully that ll help things along.

I totally can't reach mine. Neither can the DH (with his fingers I mean)...:dohh: LOL


----------



## carmyz

lol yeah iv been tryin the past couple of days and it was only today that i found it.

im so ready to meet my lil girl lol i wish i had some kind of pre labour sign lol..waiting around sux


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies :) 
Just got home from my midwife appointment. 
Well i am 4/5th's engaged. He is healthy and i am doing great. She said to me that she would be very suprised to see me next thursday for our appointment. So that is nice... lets hope that she is right.... :) 

Oh good Luck to Felicity :) Hope all goes well for yoU!!!!!!!!!!!!

This might sound silly but how and what do you feel for to feel your cervix???? lol


----------



## KatienSam

I was popping by to let you all know about felicityjade (she is one of my best friends) but I see she managed to let you all know! Last I heard contractions were 4 mins apart and was going back to hospital - going to have a baby today!!! Wow I'm very excited!

I will try and pop by if I hear anything? Or has she got a text buddy to update?

Good luck to you all ladies final few weeks until you all have your babies!!! :cloud9:

Xx


----------



## Ley

Good Luck felicityJade!! hope baby is here soon xx

has anyone heard from franki??


I'm off to the hospital soon for my growth scan and consultant appointment.


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> Good Luck felicityJade!! hope baby is here soon xx
> 
> has anyone heard from franki??
> 
> 
> I'm off to the hospital soon for my growth scan and consultant appointment.

good luck hun!


----------



## rachael872211

Good Luck FelicityJade! So happy for you. 

Mummytobe, er to feel for your cervix, sit on the toilet, squat, leg on the toilet, whatever is most comfortable and try to feel up there for it. It should feel like pursed lips apparently. 

I can't really tell what I am feeling up there. When I was TTC I could tell straight away, but now, everything is all soft and swollen? So I don't know what i'm doing. 

Thank you KatienSam for the update. 

Nothing from Franki, I guess she is at the hosptital. 

Good luck at your appointment today Ley. When you were having contractions before, did you start to dilate? 

Nothing new with me. Pains and tightnings, but nothing regular. 

bubs is squirming around in there, I keep telling him there is more room out here, but its not really going in yet. lol. 

I forgot I was going swimming today and just got a text from my sis to say en route. I totally forgot! I was going to have a slouch on the sofa this morning. At least I get to have lunch afterwards. yum. x


----------



## wiiwidow

KatienSam said:


> I was popping by to let you all know about felicityjade (she is one of my best friends) but I see she managed to let you all know! Last I heard contractions were 4 mins apart and was going back to hospital - going to have a baby today!!! Wow I'm very excited!
> 
> I will try and pop by if I hear anything? Or has she got a text buddy to update?
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies final few weeks until you all have your babies!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Xx

Thanks Hun I don't known if she's got a text buddy sonic you could let us know how she's getting on that'd be great :)

Mummy to be that sounds really positive! Fingers crossed hey?

My cervix is really soft and high too. I think soft is good but not sure whether it lowers down and therefore because it's still high then it means things aren't 
imminent. But I might need to do a bit more research on that. Or winegums might know? :)


----------



## evewidow

ooh its all happening now , good luck to all in labour , cant wait for this thread to be full of baby pics woo.

cervix feeling ..i had a go but really no idea what im feeling lol. hubby says i cant have her for 3 weeks anyway so that its decorated ready for when she gets here lol.

i slept about 4 1/2 hours straight best night in ages though it did mean my hips were seized up but you cant have everything eh lol ! im waiting for 2 people at school to pop 1 was due mon and one is due next friday, out of my sons class there will be 7 kids that are born in the same school year ie last sept to this summer , we have almost filled a new class ourselves lol.


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh its all happening now , good luck to all in labour , cant wait for this thread to be full of baby pics woo.
> 
> cervix feeling ..i had a go but really no idea what im feeling lol. hubby says i cant have her for 3 weeks anyway so that its decorated ready for when she gets here lol.
> 
> i slept about 4 1/2 hours straight best night in ages though it did mean my hips were seized up but you cant have everything eh lol ! im waiting for 2 people at school to pop 1 was due mon and one is due next friday, out of my sons class there will be 7 kids that are born in the same school year ie last sept to this summer , we have almost filled a new class ourselves lol.

I'm the same - 5th feb I've told Bubs!! We must be th eonly 2 trying to keep em in!!

At our school (60 kids) we have managed to produce 6 for the 2015 intake!! Funny isn't it? nice th, to know people already :)

I can't find my cervix either, could a week or so ago. either it's higher or the bump is bigger and i just can't reach....don't think i'll ask hubby to look though :blush:!!

Went to see lion King in London yesterday with the school- it was awesome (as my DD said!!) and bubs stayed put, good girl. Now must do some jobs today before the builders come back and get in the way!!


----------



## lucky3

ooo, it did occur to me - do we want to start a new thread for Feb Lovebugs 2011 new babies? so we can keep up with the trials and tribulations of iccle babies?!!


----------



## evewidow

oh id love to see the lion king it does look ace , hubby refuses to go to the theatre miserable sod , i tried to get him to take me to a broadway show while we were there but no.

6/60 is impressive 

we will be on 7 out of 30 just out of one class !


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> oh id love to see the lion king it does look ace , hubby refuses to go to the theatre miserable sod , i tried to get him to take me to a broadway show while we were there but no.
> 
> 6/60 is impressive
> 
> we will be on 7 out of 30 just out of one class !

you're obviously at just the right reprodution gap!! whats the gap?

in my eldest's class of 12, 4 of us had a second in elena's class, 3 years between.

this is now a BIG gap for me 6 years, missed one out :haha:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> oh id love to see the lion king it does look ace , hubby refuses to go to the theatre miserable sod , i tried to get him to take me to a broadway show while we were there but no.
> 
> 6/60 is impressive
> 
> we will be on 7 out of 30 just out of one class !
> 
> you're obviously at just the right reprodution gap!! whats the gap?
> 
> in my eldest's class of 12, 4 of us had a second in elena's class, 3 years between.
> 
> this is now a BIG gap for me 6 years, missed one out :haha:Click to expand...

he is in reception year , so 5 year gap for most of them but a couple of us have popped one inbetween too hehe.


----------



## wiiwidow

I must admit...had a big "clear out" last night, felt nauseas and lots of BH - thought this is it! And totally freaked out...am not ready for labour yet lol! So think I may be erring on the side of the girls that want their LOs in a little longer...! Though saying that a break from the PGP would be good! 

Hope everyone's doing good today? x


----------



## rachael872211

Whats PGP? 

Clare, yeah I would defo like to have another thread for when the babies have arrived. 

I went for a swim and a carvery after and now I am desperate for a snooze! x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, Felicity Jade!!!! And good luck!!! :D :D

Hope everyone is enjoying their days... Mine is about to begin!
I realized yesterday... I just have one more weekly dr appt. to go, and then my little girl will be here the 31st (if she doesn't come before then... which I doubt she will) :) :) I'm actually looking forward to it all... :D


----------



## lucky3

1sttimemom08 said:


> Congrats, Felicity Jade!!!! And good luck!!! :D :D
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their days... Mine is about to begin!
> I realized yesterday... I just have one more weekly dr appt. to go, and then my little girl will be here the 31st (if she doesn't come before then... which I doubt she will) :) :) I'm actually looking forward to it all... :D

wow, that is exciting :happydance: tho i have to warn you, with my first I was first induced on the Tuesday but labour didn't kick off until late Wednesday, had her early Thursday!! So yours may make it to February yet :)


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> Whats PGP?
> 
> Clare, yeah I would defo like to have another thread for when the babies have arrived.
> 
> I went for a swim and a carvery after and now I am desperate for a snooze! x

PGP -Pelvic Girdle Pain, or Sacroiliac joint pain - means I can only move around with crutches now :( Not particularly good for nesting! :nope:

I think it's snooze time for me too, and I've only managed to cook lunch and unload the dishwasher! Hey ho...


----------



## amber20

After my last pregnancy I had problems with my sacroilliac joint and I had to wear a sacroilliac joint belt for almost 6 months.


----------



## winegums

pgp is another word for spd xxx

why are lots of people getting induced when they are aren't even overdue or anything?

personally my due date is in a WEEK and i'm happy for bubs to stay put for now :D more time to get stuff done :p

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Felicityjade!:hugs:


----------



## sleepen

congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies. 
good luck to all the ladies whose labors are just starting or has already started.
i went ot the doc last night, he said cervix was still high closed and posterior. also baby had not engaged yet boo.

once again good luck ladies


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thanks for the reassurance, Lucky!! hahaha 

A friend of mine was induced a couple weeks ago and told me all about how it was for her, step by step, and I'm being induced the same way she was... :) :) Hopefully mine goes as smoothly as hers did :) Hers they started the gell packs to soften the cervix at 5am, gave her the pitocin at 10am, she asked for and got her epidural at noon (though she could have gotten it right before the pitocin, so she'd never feel a thing.. which is, I think, what I'll do), and had him at 5:05pm 1/11/11 :) :) I'm VERY excited for it... The doctor looked all my info and said the baby would be perfectly fine to come at even 38 weeks, but the hospital just changed their policy and says you HAVE to be 39 weeks to be induced. 
He even told me "trust me, if there were even a slight doubt in my mind, I wouldn't let you be induced. But we have a conception date, your dates haven't been changed your entire pregnancy, and everything has been very much so a 'textbook pregnancy'. So I feel absolutely confident saying you are safe to be induced. I treat my patients like family. If it were something I wouldn't let my wife do, I wouldn't let my patients do it, either." :) Makes me SOOOO comfortable with the ENTIRE thing!! I'm SO ready for this!! :D Actually, I'm excited to experience it!! :D


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> pgp is another word for spd xxx
> 
> why are lots of people getting induced when they are aren't even overdue or anything?
> 
> personally my due date is in a WEEK and i'm happy for bubs to stay put for now :D more time to get stuff done :p
> 
> xxx

being induced is my worst fear haha , ok maybe not my worst but its something im hoping to avoid , for me personally id only do it if it was a medical reason or was very overdue , but everyone has their reasons , seems to be a different policy in the usa with reards to induction and maternity pay etc seems the norm there from what im reading.


----------



## Virginia

....Even if Brooklyn decided to stay in there until March, I still don't think I'd feel comfortable with being induced unless there was medical urgency. I wish you the best of luck 1sttimemom, but I also recommend to research being induced early just a little bit - Don't take everything the doctor tells you as gospel....it's more convenient for him to schedule an induction than let you go on your own...and that might be part of his motivation. I just wouldn't want you to end up with a C-section or something that you could have avoided because your body wasn't ready for labor. :hugs:


----------



## winegums

I feel really thick here I just don't understand lol - you can actually say to your doctor in the US 'i want my baby out early' and they just do it??? Aren't there any rules or laws or anything about it? xxx


----------



## Virginia

evewidow said:


> being induced is my worst fear haha , ok maybe not my worst but its something im hoping to avoid , for me personally id only do it if it was a medical reason or was very overdue , but everyone has their reasons , seems to be a different policy in the usa with reards to induction and maternity pay etc seems the norm there from what im reading.

Yeah...the US is pretty "behind" or "backwards" or just plain screwed up when it comes to Childbirth...Not only are homebirths unheard of by 99% of the population, but in my state, they are ILLEGAL with a midwife...It's pretty ridiculous...and doctors tend to schedule inductions and c-sections for convenience reasons rather than medical reasons...In some places the c-section rate is over 35%...which in my opinion is WAY too excessive. Unfortunately, doctors are supposed to be people we can trust and so when they tell us something, a lot of women don't question it...I guess that's what happens when health care is more focused on the dollar signs than the patients....they make WAY more money if they perform a c-section than they do for natural birth. Anyways, that's the end of my rant. LOL


----------



## Virginia

winegums said:


> I feel really thick here I just don't understand lol - you can actually say to your doctor in the US 'i want my baby out early' and they just do it??? Aren't there any rules or laws or anything about it? xxx

Unfortunately!...and in a lot of places, you can choose HOW you want the baby out. Ex: "I think I'd like a scheduled c-section on this day." Pretty messed up if you ask me.

Recently a girl I went to school with who was due a few days after Christmas was induced on Dec 22nd so "the baby could be home for Christmas." ....The baby was TINY and was monitored for 24 hours, but still made it home for Christmas, so I guess the mom got what she wanted (and the doctor didn't have the risk of being called in on Christmas).:growlmad:


----------



## evewidow

Virginia said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> being induced is my worst fear haha , ok maybe not my worst but its something im hoping to avoid , for me personally id only do it if it was a medical reason or was very overdue , but everyone has their reasons , seems to be a different policy in the usa with reards to induction and maternity pay etc seems the norm there from what im reading.
> 
> Yeah...the US is pretty "behind" or "backwards" or just plain screwed up when it comes to Childbirth...Not only are homebirths unheard of by 99% of the population, but in my state, *they are ILLEGAL with a midwife*...It's pretty ridiculous...and doctors tend to schedule inductions and c-sections for convenience reasons rather than medical reasons...In some places the c-section rate is over 35%...which in my opinion is WAY too excessive. Unfortunately, doctors are supposed to be people we can trust and so when they tell us something, a lot of women don't question it...I guess that's what happens when health care is more focused on the dollar signs than the patients....they make WAY more money if they perform a c-section than they do for natural birth. Anyways, that's the end of my rant. LOLClick to expand...

wow



Virginia said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I feel really thick here I just don't understand lol - you can actually say to your doctor in the US 'i want my baby out early' and they just do it??? Aren't there any rules or laws or anything about it? xxx
> 
> Unfortunately!...and in a lot of places, you can choose HOW you want the baby out. Ex: "I think I'd like a scheduled c-section on this day." Pretty messed up if you ask me.
> 
> Recently a girl I went to school with who was due a few days after Christmas was induced on Dec 22nd so "the baby could be home for Christmas." ....The baby was TINY and was monitored for 24 hours, but still made it home for Christmas, so I guess the mom got what she wanted (and the doctor didn't have the risk of being called in on Christmas).:growlmad:Click to expand...

it does seem a bit mad , its a bit like messing with science/god/nature w/e to me lol


----------



## Virginia

evewidow said:


> it does seem a bit mad , its a bit like messing with science/god/nature w/e to me lol

Totally...US doctors have the mindset that childbirth is an emergency and needs to be "fixed"....I wish Midwives were more accepted because frankly, OB's are surgeons, and they are not trained for natural childbirth. To them, "going natural" simply means not having a c-section.:nope:


----------



## Jenniflower

Preach it Virginia! hahaha. But yea you've pretty much said everything I was going to and then some.


----------



## juicylove

All these different rules and then they throw u out of Hosp literally after a day or 2 here they send u home, I remenber I was kept in for a wk on my DD so she could have her BCG and heel prick test b4 let home. Then 4yrs later on my DS I was told I could go home after 6hrs if giving birth no way did I anything could go wrong. No one cares anymore were all just a Number :(


----------



## winegums

Wow! Thank you Virginia on phone ATM so can't type well but have more to say on this subject later lol! Xxx


----------



## amber20

My 2nd and 3rd were both in induced at 38 weeks. Everything went smoothly. They were both around 7 1/2 pounds.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Lucky for me, my doctor even said he will not start the pitocin if the gel packs don't dilate me enough. He even warned me that it can take a couple of days. But he was also my sister's doctor 12 years ago. He believes in doing all he can to avoid c-sections, and even has a live-in apartment attached to the hospital so that he can be there no matter what. He also lives just across the street from the hospital, and has said that even if he isn't considered "on call", if a patient needs him, he's there. He actually, for my sister, came in even though he wasn't 'on call' because she told the nurse she didn't want any doctor but hers. He is a VERY sweet man. I did a ton of research, and know that not all the dates are exact for a lot of women. But that is why he actually did a scan first to check organ function and such, making sure it would be 'safe'. He said that if I were not thinned at all, or dilated in any way, he wouldn't consider it, either... I am just lucky that all my dates have been dead on, and that the scans showed her as being completely healthy and on date :)

I think if I had a different doctor, I wouldn't trust it.. Or if it were his 'assistant' or anyone else, I wouldn't trust it. But because of his reputation in my state and how well he treated my sister when she had him, I feel comfortable with his word.


But yes, US has some completely different policies. Granted here, to be a midwife, you don't have to go to any type of schooling. So that means that ANYONE can be a midwife here. Things are pretty messed up and different. Most doctors do only care about the money. But my doctor has even waived fees for me in the beginning of my pregnancy because the state messed up my insurance and he didn't want me to go without care because of it...


----------



## sleepen

i live in the us and was induced with my first, on my due date. however i was induced to to blood pressure issues. my blood presure has been fairly normal this time. the doc i have now does not do them unless absolutly necasary. same with c-sections. so i guess here it depends on the doctor.(sorry about spelling)


----------



## Virginia

sleepen said:


> i live in the us and was induced with my first, on my due date. however i was induced to to blood pressure issues. my blood presure has been fairly normal this time. the doc i have now does not do them unless absolutly necasary. same with c-sections. so i guess here it depends on the doctor.(sorry about spelling)

It does depend on the doctor and the area. My doctor is actually fairly decent - I think she'd need a pretty good reason to induce or to do a c-section....unfortunately, that isn't the norm in the US.


----------



## rachael872211

1sttimemom08 said:


> He believes in doing all he can to avoid c-sections

But Inductions have a higher risk in sections.............also so does epidurals, what you mentioned in an earlier post re doc doing it straight away.


----------



## lucky3

I must admit i just can't get my head round why you would want to interfere with nature unless something is going wrong? Surely the more you fiddle, the more things ARE likely to go wrong?

I intend to hold out as long as possible before I have to be induced, will try nature's ways of getting things started but not until I am up to my due date :shrug: call me old fashioned but if it works why fix it?!!

Having said that, you do seem to have looked into it 1sttimemom, I just hope that all goes as you expect. :)


----------



## winegums

yes exactly.. this is what i don't understand - the way to 'avoid c section as much as possible' would be to NOT induce unless there was a medical reason...

i know it is very different in the US to the UK and I think we are VERY lucky here to have the NHS and fully qualified midwives that have had minimum of 3 years education and a degree and the option of hospitals, home births, or birth centers for most of us...

people complain about our midwives a LOT but i love the fact they practice evidence based care and generally will not do anything that could cause adverse outcomes unless it is medically important


----------



## winegums

by the way 1st time mom this convo is nothing against you! i wish you all the best with the induction, was just trying to understand it xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> sleepen said:
> 
> 
> i live in the us and was induced with my first, on my due date. however i was induced to to blood pressure issues. my blood presure has been fairly normal this time. the doc i have now does not do them unless absolutly necasary. same with c-sections. so i guess here it depends on the doctor.(sorry about spelling)
> 
> It does depend on the doctor and the area. My doctor is actually fairly decent - I think she'd need a pretty good reason to induce or to do a c-section....unfortunately, that isn't the norm in the US.Click to expand...

Yeah very true. I too am in the US and DR will not dialate unless I am 7-8 days over I believe. Thats fine with me because ID rather go naturally anyway.:hugs:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i agree...when i went into labour because i was only 36+5, instead of doing an internal examination she did a speculum to check my cervix so not to stimulate contractions because i was preterm.

Thanks ladies for your comments about Mason...we are both great thanks, he sleeps really well, last night he slept from 1.00am until 6.30am....Paiyton didn't sleep that long until she was 8 weeks old :) 

can't wait for some more babies to be born :) xx


----------



## Sophist

Winegums, have you seen "the business of being born"? It's an American documentary about birth norms here. V. interesting and talks about some of these things too.


----------



## gizmodo

winegums said:


> yes exactly.. this is what i don't understand - the way to 'avoid c section as much as possible' would be to NOT induce unless there was a medical reason...
> 
> i know it is very different in the US to the UK and I think we are VERY lucky here to have the NHS and fully qualified midwives that have had minimum of 3 years education and a degree and the option of hospitals, home births, or birth centers for most of us...
> 
> people complain about our midwives a LOT but i love the fact they practice evidence based care and generally will not do anything that could cause adverse outcomes unless it is medically important

Can't remember if I've asked you before - are you going to Guildford or Frimley Park? I too want to avoid induction and was pleased to find out that it's done 12 days late at Frimley. At least that's what they told us at the antenatal class.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies well i am still here and still pregnant this baby is confusing my body start then stop start the stop.. Going to MWs Monday to ask for advice its hard to do 5-6 hours of contractions every day with OH at work and the kids running around allthow he is still moving well so glad he is happy and healthy and guess time will tell.
How is every 1 ?, Big congrats felicity hun and really really hope Franki has had bubs its come so quick girls :) xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh no worries, I know it's nothing against me at all :) I guess I just see it as a practice that has also changed with time and medicinal changes. My mom and I have talked a lot about it, too, and when she was induced for medical reasons with one of my sisters, it was much different than how they are going to go about things for me. It's interesting how much each country varies. I honestly wish I lived somewhere where midwives had to be educated, and where other methods of birthing were looked into more and accepted. It's strange how much things can vary. 
It definitely does depend on your doctor here... unfortunately there are a lot of them that are only in it for money. That is why my sister feels most comfortable going to my doctor rather than a different one in our state. He truly is an exceptional doctor, who fully participates in medical research as new things develop. He is also very actively involved with his patients, and is well worth waiting sometimes 3 hours to see :)


----------



## evewidow

yea its nothing against you , its just not the norm in the uk so i guess its hard for us to understand.


----------



## winegums

I know some of you are using cloth nappies... i have a couple of ebay cheapies - 'baby land' that i want rid of since i will be using disposables. I'm selling a weenotions and blueberry but cba with the ebay ones just want postage for them... they both have never been worn as by the time they arrived i had already given up... and they both come with the inserts they came with. one is red one is yellow.

any takers just for the price of postage? xxx


----------



## evewidow

ill take them for postage if your sure ?


----------



## winegums

yes hun course i'll wrap and weigh them tomorrow and let you know, will probably be just a couple of £s xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> yes hun course i'll wrap and weigh them tomorrow and let you know, will probably be just a couple of £s xxx

okie dokie :)


----------



## winegums

oh sorry hun forgot i started a thread earlier with them on the buy section and said someone could have them for a fiver! i feel bad now :( sorry!!!!


----------



## dd29

Hello girls hope ur all ok. I'm on my phone so its hard to type just wanted to update u cuz i haven't been on for a while: booked in on my due date which is 2 wks tday to b induced. Had a stretch and sweep yest OUTCH and last night was having strong painfull contractsions for 6 hours they got to 6 mins apart than fizzled out. Today ive had a few niggles and have loads and loads of Goo coming our propper nasty rsng hoso and they said its the plug. In bed at mo and back is hurting again like last night had one or two contracsions but not reg like last night. Really feel like my body is trying to go inti labour just wish it wud then I wudent need to b induced cant b dealing with these contrations there v painfull and its so disheartening when they stop. X


----------



## evewidow

nw winegums :)

hope he comes out soon for you dd29


----------



## winegums

dd29 i thought you had been induced already? xxx


----------



## Felicityjade

Due date: 02/02/11 team yellow, turned pink on 20/01/11 at 18:36 38weeks +1 weighing 6lb 7oz Update more when I am more awake xxx


----------



## winegums

Oh felicity congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## winegums

where is franki btw?!?! has anyone got her number? text her!!


----------



## dd29

No sadly not they wont do it b4 my due date i was booked in for 4 days past my due date but begged to bring it forward because of spd pain and they have now brought it forward to my due date 3rd Feb. But really hoping he cones sooner so wont have to b induced. In a lot of pain tonight w8t my bacj and having contracsions again but thete far apart at mo like every 20 mins the back pain is constant but becomes more intense wit the contrracsion. Hust need them to keep coming and not stop and get closser together. Or even better waters break. Gosh my back hurts x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Aww, dd29, I hope you find relief soon!! :( I could imagine how uncomfortable you must be... Hang in there, hopefully your little one will be here sooner!! :)

That is actually another reason I'm going to be induced 5 days before my due date... because I went from 112 lbs to 164 lbs (52 lbs gained), it's causing a lot of back pain because of my scoliosis. All of my contractions so far are in my back, too, so that just makes it more painful :(


And awww, congrats Felicity!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!! :D


----------



## Marlarky

Epidurals raise chances of C-sections too and here, in Illinois, the law is that from the second the doctor claims you need a section, that baby has to be out in 45 minutes. My hospital claims to have it down in 30. All Anesthesiologists (i tried to spell it lmao! :haha:) live within 20 minutes of the hospital and if theyre not there within 20 minutes of being called they lose their jobs!!!

Anyway, thats not what I was goingh to talk about lol. I was going to say that epidurals raise chances of c-sections mostly when given too early. I think they want women to wait until approx. 4cm am I correct?? My hospital gives them as early as 2-3 cm!!!! If I NEED an epidural (Im planning not to have one) Im sure hoping I can wait until much after 2-3 cm! That seems so early, but then again I've never been in labor so I might have too high of hopes :haha:


----------



## amber20

Congrats! Yay a new baby! Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## carmyz

congrats felicity thats great news


----------



## SIEGAL

Felicityjade said:


> Due date: 02/02/11 team yellow, turned pink on 20/01/11 at 18:36 38weeks +1 weighing 6lb 7oz Update more when I am more awake xxx

wonderful news! I hope I go a little early like you too!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Felicity! So happy for you!

AFM, found out today that bump is blue (we waited because we werent going to find out but changed our minds today, LOL), and he is already 7lbs, 3oz at 36 weeks! I am 1 centimeter and 80% effaced! Hoping to deliver within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Marlarky said:


> Anyway, thats not what I was goingh to talk about lol. I was going to say that epidurals raise chances of c-sections mostly when given too early. I think they want women to wait until approx. 4cm am I correct?? My hospital gives them as early as 2-3 cm!!!! If I NEED an epidural (Im planning not to have one) Im sure hoping I can wait until much after 2-3 cm! That seems so early, but then again I've never been in labor so I might have too high of hopes :haha:

They don't start the pitocin until you are at least 4-5 cm dilated, which is when they let you get the epidural too (right before the pitocin starts). He doesn't start it any earlier because of the risk of stressing the baby with the contractions..... Anything before that DOES seem too early though, I agree.


----------



## evewidow

Ooh congrats on your pink bump felicity , cant wait for an update but you get lots of rest 1st :D

mrskcbrown congrats on team blue !

its so exciting now to log on and find babies are born !


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations FelicityJade on you little Girl. Can't wait to see pictures of her. 

Welcome to team Blue Mrskcbrown! Do you have any names you like for a boy? 

I log on all the time now to see whats happening! So much is! 

Ok, so I thought I would try the whole nipple stimulation thing with my breast pump...........colostrum comes out, but then after a few minutes hardly nothing. Is that normal or ok to do? It wont bring my real milk flow through early will it? x


----------



## Ley

No rach, it's the hormones that are released after the birth that cause the real milk to come in, not the stimulation xx

Congratulations Felicity!! I have put the details on the front page x


----------



## rachael872211

Thanks hun, that has reassured me. x


----------



## lucky3

yay, congratulations felicity!! Can't wait to hear name and see some pics.

DD29 hope it all sorts out for you asap hun, youch!

MrsBrown, congrats on your blue bump...not long for you then!


Well i've just been for a brisk 1 and 1/2 mile walk, wasn't going to incase it starts anyting off but it's nice to walk with my friends! My floor is all level in the dining room and kitchen, just waiting for the tiler to come in next week now...not long to be ship shape again?!!!

Anyone twingeing?!!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh nice one for your floor , you are cutting it as fne as i will be hah. i said to hubby yesterday should we cancel builders until after bubs is born but he said no , he said if they are still here i can go stop at my moms - charming lol !


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh nice one for your floor , you are cutting it as fne as i will be hah. i said to hubby yesterday should we cancel builders until after bubs is born but he said no , he said if they are still here i can go stop at my moms - charming lol !

men are so thoughtful aren't they :haha:

I am of the mindset well we might aswell just get it done now (and pray) as it would be a pain when Bubs is here too! We'll be fine - they will stay in!!


----------



## rachael872211

lol Eve. Are your builders nearly done? 

Clare, hopefully your tiling should get done in a day! 

I had a couple of twinges this morning, but nothing lately. I do have a headache though trying to sort out my contract for my mobile. I cancelled it, to which they called me doing the whole why are you leaving rubbish.........to then find out it hasnt been cancelled and I will have a further bill in March :'-(


----------



## rachael872211

Oops nope............I was lucky to think March..............my last bill will be in April, and I cancelled the 20th December. Lucky me!


----------



## evewidow

no they havent finished , some bits are finished but the main builders come in a week and a half :S


----------



## kns

has someone else had there little bundle of joy?
have i missed it.
another girl?
x


----------



## lucky3

kns said:


> has someone else had there little bundle of joy?
> have i missed it.
> another girl?
> x

Yep!! Felicity Jade had a baby girl yesterday - 2 weeks early, all well but we don't know name yet :)

How are you 2 (3!) doing?


----------



## kns

hey wow thats fab, all these babies are going to be coming thick and fast now as not long til due dates!!!!!
we are good, had a scan on tuesday and baby small so got to go for our 7TH!!!!! scan on 1st Feb and discuss everything with us then as they wouldnt tell us anything on Tuesday but after speaking to our community midwife these customised charts are new in past 6 weeks and panicking everyone for no reason.
he is 2128 grams @ 34 weeks and 2 days. which is 4lb and 11 oz so about 5 oz smaller than should be i think.
so we will hopefully know what they are worried about soon.
how are you all?


----------



## lucky3

kns said:


> hey wow thats fab, all these babies are going to be coming thick and fast now as not long til due dates!!!!!
> we are good, had a scan on tuesday and baby small so got to go for our 7TH!!!!! scan on 1st Feb and discuss everything with us then as they wouldnt tell us anything on Tuesday but after speaking to our community midwife these customised charts are new in past 6 weeks and panicking everyone for no reason.
> he is 2128 grams @ 34 weeks and 2 days. which is 4lb and 11 oz so about 5 oz smaller than should be i think.
> so we will hopefully know what they are worried about soon.
> how are you all?

that doesn't sound so far out to be a worry, and at least you're being monitored. Perhaps he'll just slip out for a really easy birth :lol:

there have been alot of twinges, plugs lost, on and off contractions on here, luckily not me!! Eve widow and I both have builders in ( i know absolutely mental!) so we want ours to stay put until it's all beautiful again!! i would quite like a week too just to chill but we'll see!! My other 2 were late so I'm not overly worried :)


----------



## evewidow

5 oz doesnt seem anything to worry about imo kns.


----------



## juicylove

Congrats felicity can't wait to hear update, hope your both doing ok :hugs:

I had midwive app this morning all went well baby heading in the right direction :haha: but ever since I walked back to my car I have a bad pressure pain on my pubic bone she must of started to move down more then I panick and got the diarroah sry TMI, it's just getting so near now and I feel like a big baby every time I think of the labour :( xx


----------



## rachael872211

I hope that Franki is ok? x


----------



## juicylove

rachael872211 said:


> I hope that Franki is ok? x

Yea thinking of her 2, any one got her number :)


----------



## winegums

i love seeing the title of this thread change everytime there is a new little one :D

i hope franki is ok as well!

how is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## rachael872211

No, I don't think anyone has her number. 

I FINALLY packed my hospital bag............well suitcase. Didnt realise how much stuff to take. x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies, Big congrats felicity hun cant wait to see piccys :), And congrats Mrs on Blue Bump .
Any more signs for you Rach hun ?.

I am Knackered but no pains at all today Nothing!! My body has confused me all week so gosh knows whats going on, Still trying to get bubs to change on all 4s etc .

Hope Franki is well . xxx


----------



## carmyz

just woke up and a whole lot of white cv came out lol tmi...maybe the ball did help my cervix??


----------



## Virginia

I'm feeling kinda stressed today...my feet have been swelling really bad the past few days (along with my hands swelling), and I called my doctor yesterday to see if I should be worried and she said only if I get facial swelling or a headache or calf pain...well today I have a headache, so I wanted to check my blood pressure, but I can not find anyone who can take it for me without me driving all the way to my doctors office 55 miles away. The stupid local doctor's office closed at noon apparently because of the "snow" when the freaking roads are totally clear. It ticks me off! So I am sitting here with a lovely headache that the Tylenol isn't really helping all that much, and I'm worried wondering if my blood pressure is high, and my next appointment isn't even until the 25th. Ugh.


----------



## lucky3

Virginia, that doesn't sound good hun, could try a bath, see if that helps?

Rach - glad you have FINALLY packed that bag, you'll prob go into labour tomorrow now LOL!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> I'm feeling kinda stressed today...my feet have been swelling really bad the past few days (along with my hands swelling), and I called my doctor yesterday to see if I should be worried and she said only if I get facial swelling or a headache or calf pain...well today I have a headache, so I wanted to check my blood pressure, but I can not find anyone who can take it for me without me driving all the way to my doctors office 55 miles away. The stupid local doctor's office closed at noon apparently because of the "snow" when the freaking roads are totally clear. It ticks me off! So I am sitting here with a lovely headache that the Tylenol isn't really helping all that much, and I'm worried wondering if my blood pressure is high, and my next appointment isn't even until the 25th. Ugh.

I know how it feels with the swelling of hands and feet... Mine are horrible, too. My doctor told me only to worry if when you push on it, the skin doesn't bounce back (or with the high blood pressure, but my family has a blood pressure cuff, so I take it whenever something feels way different so that I know it isn't too high) then to definitely go in to get checked. I'm tempted to go in even though my blood pressure is normal, because they are EXTREMELY swollen, even when I first wake up, and when I press on them, it leaves indents in my skin... yet I'm hydrated? So who knows..:shrug:

Let us know if you start feeling any better! The swelling can be a scary pain! I've been swelling like mad for the last 2 weeks, and today it got even worse (go figure!):cry:... Hang in there!! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you feel better real soon girls xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Gemma, practically nothing! A couple of twinges this morning and thats about it. 

Clare, that was my thinking.........I thought if I packed the bag he'll know and then come. ha ha. 

Virginia, I would try and get it checked out hun, just cos you have the headache as well as the swelling. Is there another local Dr closer than 55 miles that isnt closed? Do you have an out of hours service in the US like we do here? Where a doctor will come out to your house? x


----------



## evewidow

Yay rach packed her bag woo 

i had a bizzare conversation with the waitress in frankie and bennys tonight i keep thinking wtf (yes we went frankie and bennys again ...i blame the kids and the 20% off coupons ) 

anyway after the meal while she was doing the credit card with hubby i had took the kids to the toilet , came back and she went oh i didnt realise you were pregnant - not sure what her realising had to do with anything ...then she was like oh when you due i said february got a few weeks left , she said oh were you that small with these 2 ..i said no i was a bit bigger , she said oh well is erm everything alright then with the baby .
i mean wtf is all that about :s shame we had already left a tip , i was ranting on the way home then to hubby saying see i am small everyone thinks im small blah blah and i was in a bad mood - im fine now bloody hormones.

theres a h&m by f&b's had to pop in and get ds1 a hat - he only likes his hats from there cus they do spiderman etc and hes a fussy sod ..anyway got the baby a cute pink hello kitty hat hehe

while im on one ... does anyone else fnd baby movements painful now? i mean not uncomfy but actually ouch , when this one moves her legs or whatever across my tummy i wince or jump and shout ouch it really hurts :S


----------



## carmyz

evewidow - yes it does hurt quite alot now when she moves ..thats why i want her out lol iv almost ended up in tears cause shes so rough..


----------



## misznessa

CONGRATS ON UR BABYGIRL Felicityjade!!


----------



## misznessa

i have 18 days to go until due date and still havent packed my hospital bag LOL


----------



## lucky3

misznessa said:


> i have 18 days to go until due date and still havent packed my hospital bag LOL

tut tut!! Get yourself sorted then mrs, you're as bad as Rach :haha:!!


----------



## Virginia

I was able to get my blood pressure checked. My MIL has an electronic digital cuff thing. My BP was 142/88, which is normalish for me...it's only been lower than that a few times this whole pregnancy.

Yay for packing your bags finally Rach!

Mine is packed...but TBH, I have a feeling the DH will be running to Wal-Mart to get something we forgot.


----------



## mummy to be

Morning ladies :) 
Well last night i thought was going to be it :( But it obviously wasnt.. i was getting super painful braxton hicks every 10-15mins for about 1-2mins each! Talk about remembering the pain again! lol.... i was almost in tears. i really dont wanna go through the pain again :( 
But i woke up this morning and the tightenings are still happening but not painful anymore :( So who knows what is happening!!!!! TALK ABOUT FRUSTRATING lol

Congrats on Felicity on her arrival of her baby girl!! Cant wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha. Now I can tell people to pack their bags too! 

Virginia, I'm glad you got it checked. I am relieved. 

Mummytobe, you sound like you are going through the same as Mummymadness. x


----------



## juicylove

Hi mummy to be I'm the same feel like crying at the thoughts of labour, I have terrible pressure all day :( but I know its all worth it in the end wen u get to meet your bundle of joy :) :)

Rachael I packed my bag too, done a small one for the labour ward too :)


----------



## rachael872211

Ooo I just done one big bag.........with everything in. 

Do you think I should do them separately? Like one for baby, one for Labour and one for after the birth? 

How have other people done there's? x


----------



## Marlarky

I just have one big one for me during and after labour, one for baby, and a small little one for DH with a nice outfit for when we take pictures and for discharge, and then a pair of his work clothes so he can spend the night with me and still go to work the next day. (Plus his body soap, deoderant etc.)


----------



## carmyz

iv got a labour/hossy bag and im usin bubs nappy bag for all her stuff..im takin plastic bags though so i can put it the dirty clothes or wet from the bath in there so dp can wash them or chuck em out lol.. 

mummy to be..i had that the other night i was so annoyed when they went away lol..frustrating!


----------



## Marlarky

carmyz said:


> iv got a labour/hossy bag and im usin bubs nappy bag for all her stuff..im takin plastic bags though so i can put it the dirty clothes or wet from the bath in there so dp can wash them or chuck em out lol..
> 
> mummy to be..i had that the other night i was so annoyed when they went away lol..frustrating!

I agree with the plastic bags, my mom taught me this when I used to go to sleepovers and I will definitely be using this tactic in my hospital bag!


----------



## wiiwidow

Congrats FelicityJade...can't wait to see the piccies! Well done you! 

Sounds like there's quite a few creeping labours going on Mummytobe and MummyMadness, fingers crossed things pick up for you both, it must be tiring!

No news from Franki...this must be it then! Woohoo!



rachael872211 said:


> Ooo I just done one big bag.........with everything in.
> 
> Do you think I should do them separately? Like one for baby, one for Labour and one for after the birth?
> 
> How have other people done there's? x

My god, I'm a nightmare, I've re-packed mine about 10 times now!!! When I went on my labour ward tour they actually said keep the bags quite small because of storage so what I've got may seem excessive, but there's method in my madness!
1 bag for me during labour, 1 bag for me afterwards (will stay in the car, and OH can go and fetch it when I'm ready for it, and swap with labour bag), 1 bag for bubs, and a little bag with extra blankets/babygros should we need more (again which can stay in the car until its needed). OH is a bit rubbish and probably wouldn't find half the stuff I needed so I thought it best to cover all eventualities, maybe I'm a little bit of a control freak? Idk :blush:


----------



## mummy to be

it is frustrating isnt it!!!! GRRRRRR i am glad that i am not the only one going through this but lol 

I have 1 bigish bag for Dustin and I, then a bag for Allan (hubby). I also have Layla's bag packed with her bed as well in the car ready to be dropped off at our freinds place. 

We are only intenting to spend max 1 night in hospital so we want to be home pretty quickly. of course providing that everything goes well...


----------



## evewidow

have 1 holdall with everything in for me and bubs i have packed stuff for after labour at the bottom and stuff for durin labour nearer the top , i am a minimal packer esp after doin it twice before and knowin i took too much, hubby can always bring in anything i forgot.


----------



## Ley

I have a holdall for me and a small suitcase for bubs


----------



## rachael872211

Oh Damn, I forgot about Eve's bag. lol. 

And I think I am going to re-pack my bag into smaller separate ones. Thinking about it I would get annoyed having to route through the big case for something I wanted for labour. 

Wiiwidow, I like your idea of leaving stuff in the car. I think I will re-pack bearing that in mind. Don't worry I am exactly the same. It would scare me to have to leave it to OH. lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Ley I just had a quick look at your journel to see how your appointment went with consultant. Who is your consultant? She sounds horrible! And why wouldnt she let you have a home birth? Even I had the option of home birth? :-S


----------



## Ley

I don't know her name, she's an asian lady but thats all I know really.
She says she won't let me birth at home because of my irregular heartbeat even though the consultant cardiologist said it would be fine as I have had 2 natural births before with no problems.
It's been suggested by others that me birthing at home would be much better for my mental health as I would be comfortable in my environment and everything (I've suffered with severe depression and anxiety since I was a teen) but she shrugged off my mental health problems like they just weren't important.

the midwife we saw afterwards was lovely though, completely the opposite of the consultant, she made me feel really at ease. I think her name was Lesley.


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> Ley I just had a quick look at your journel to see how your appointment went with consultant. Who is your consultant? She sounds horrible! And why wouldnt she let you have a home birth? Even I had the option of home birth? :-S

Yeah, Ley...I was wondering how your scan and consultant visit had gone too? x


----------



## Ley

wiiwidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Ley I just had a quick look at your journel to see how your appointment went with consultant. Who is your consultant? She sounds horrible! And why wouldnt she let you have a home birth? Even I had the option of home birth? :-S
> 
> Yeah, Ley...I was wondering how your scan and consultant visit had gone too? xClick to expand...

Copied from my journal



Ley said:


> Hey, scan went ok, I have a little bit too much fluid but it isn't anything to worry about. Baby is fine, has a mahoosive head but all my babies have big heads.
> She's also definitely still a girl.
> 
> Consultant appointment was a waste of bloody time. They were running late and she walked into the room, took one look at me, said baby is fine see you later.
> I just burst out crying as I felt completely let down. I was supposed to be getting some answers and my anxiety has been out of control.
> She asked me why I was crying so I tried to explain everything to her and she cold shouldered everything.
> I said I was worried about fast labour/transport to hospital/childcare etc....
> I asked for a home birth but she said no I have to come to hospital, so again I explained all my difficulties with transport etc and she shrugged it all off.
> 
> Eventually she offered me an induction date for the day before my due date but made me feel horrible for accepting it, basically telling me I was putting baby at risk and being selfish. She also told me if the induction fails they will not be giving me a section. I told her I didn't want a section but by this point I was a complete wreck from the way she made me feel.
> 
> She left the room and a really nice midwife came in, she talked to me for ages about my situation and she really understood. She said she could see how unreasonable the consultant was being and even said consultant booked the induction for then knowing with my previous history that chances are I won't make it.
> 
> Anyway, she basically said (without actually saying the exact words because she could lose her job) that I should just stay at home anyway and call the hospital when it's too late to go in. So then I will get my homebirth without technically "planning" it.


----------



## rachael872211

My consultant (who I never saw) had a double barrel surname, but dont remember her name. My sis said she was very "by the book" Could be totally different people though. 

So your cardiologist said its ok but the obstetrics one said no. It is your decision at the end of the day. Its like shes telling you to put yourself in a place which is going to make you feel worse?! 

Did Lesley have blondey coloured hair and about in her 40's? x


----------



## wiiwidow

OMG Ley, that's AWFUL!!! I can't believe how insensitive and rude she was to you!!! Is there any chance you can ask to see another consultant? Not sure if that would help, but god! I'd also be tempted to send a letter of complaint as to your treatment, just because it's the NHS does NOT mean that they have the right to talk to you like that and make you feel so totally awful. I am disgusted!

Unfortunately it does appear that what the midwife suggested may be your best option, but what a shame you have to be made to feel like that first and that the mw had to be underhand to get there! :shrug:

Hugs :hugs:


----------



## winegums

consultants are pointless hun! mine told me that i would need to be laying flat on the bed strapped to a monitor...

when i explained to her i actually know and understand about ctgs and continuous monitoring and that actually i can mobilise as far as the wires allow with continous monitoring she was quite shocked and said 'oh, well, errr, most women just lay in bed when monitored..'

luckily you had a nice midwife, don't forget consultants aren't there to tell you what to do (though they think they are) they are there to advise you and give you their opinions which you don't have to take. If they give you a hard time for not agreeing with them speak to a midwife, or head midwife or supervisor of midwives and they will make sure you get what you want/need

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

what a crappy consultant hun, I think maybe MWs suggestion is best lol :).

Rach glad u finally got bag done girl lol, I have 1 huge holdel with all mine and bubs stuff in as well as a change of clothes for OH even remembered to charge camera today and put it in .

Mummytobe hun thats Exact!!! as what happened to me , Its soooo frustrating to get prepeared mentally for it all happening then for it to just stop i still have faith will be in tne next week :).

Night girls xxxx


----------



## Ley

Thanks everyone, 

Rach, Lesley was dark haired so probably not the same person.

She did suggest contacting my community midwife and asking to see a different consultant but she said that consultants don't like to go against each others decisions because it causes arguments.

For now my plan is to stay at home, my mum is going to come over here when labour kicks off properly and then if I feel I need to go to hospital before it's too late I can call an ambulance and she can watch my girls.
If I do birth in hospital though I am going to ask to come home asap.

and yes cardiologist said home birth would be fine but obstetric consultant said no.

I wouldn't be having this much anxiety about it all if it wasn't for the fact that my last labour was so so fast. If I had normal length labours then I wouldn't be worried but dd2 was born in 45 minutes and I live 30 minutes from the hospital.


----------



## rachael872211

winegums, i told mine I didnt want to be strapped to the bed the whole time and wanted to walk about the room, and she seemed ok with it and said they could stick the monitoring thing on his head. have u been given that option?x


----------



## rachael872211

At the end of the day its not the consultants decision, its yours. You live in Thetford don't you? There is an ambulance station there, which is high priority for the area to be covered, so fingers crossed someone would get to you quickly if it comes to it. x


----------



## winegums

rachael thats the monitoring i mean, some midwives/consultants dont tell you that you can walk around... as it is easier for them to do vaginal exams etc when you are laying down - it also makes the readings clearer on the machines....

i.e. woman laying down = makes their lives easier

not all of them do it! but mine tried to, until i told her i know how they work lol.

I think I'm not going to have monitoring now anyway, I may let them do it for 10-15mins to get a baseline reading but after that i'll just do intermittant monitoring every 15minutes or so with a sonicaid... i've done my research and they can't force me..


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah I defo don't want to be strapped to the bed. I'm going to say the same, for intermittent monitoring. To be honest, not moving from the bed the first time round contributed to my failure to progress so im not keen to repeat my mistakes. X


----------



## rachael872211

What's a sonicaid? X


----------



## winegums

like a doppler thingie... so instead of having a ctg constantly on you, every 10 or 15 minutes they check the heartbeat with a handheld machine and check to see if it's changed at all from the other readings xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, what a sucky experience! :( Hopefully everything goes smoothly for you regardless. :hugs:

As far as hospital bags go, I packed one pretty small suitcase that has two compartments covered with a zipper section on each side... One side has her things in it (a couple different sized outfits just in case, a couple blankets, bows, etc..) and the other has my stuff (a couple different pairs of "comfy pants" to come home in, a couple different shirts for bed time and for on my way home, toiletries in case I decide to shower or have to stay more than a night or two...), and in the front of the case I have a separate compartment with nursing pads, giant nighttime always pads, a small thing of wipes, and a crossword book (hehe)... I tried to keep mine kind of minimal.. 

My mom has the camera (video and still) in her purse at all times "just in case" and I have a small list of last minute things to grab for either me (if I'm home when it happens) or my dad to get. He and my younger sister offered to gather the things for me that I can't put in ahead of time (like my laptop, my phone charger, my tooth brush and tooth paste, my hair brush.. things like that...)....


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies :) 
Guess what... one of my Guinea Pigs had her babies today :) 
And i actually got to witness it :) She has had 3 so far! They are soooo cute! i now have 6 baby guinea pigs this month! 
She was so great during the labour/birth! i am super jealous! just wish that it was me!! Well me with just 1 not 3 of them lol :) 

How is everyone??? Anymore babies from us ladies???


----------



## rachael872211

Oh mummytobe, thats so sweet  

I had guinea pigs when I was younger and I loved it when one of them has her babies. 

Maybe its a sign for you ;-)


----------



## Ley

awww do you have any pics?? I love baby animals

37 weeks today, operation eviction has begun!


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> awww do you have any pics?? I love baby animals
> 
> 37 weeks today, operation eviction has begun!

Hey well done on getting to 37 weeks, and baaaaaa to your consultant!! You do whatever you think is right hun...perhaps get some shower curtains in for a homebirth :haha:


----------



## evewidow

i log in and no one has given birth ..come on haha !

well except for the guinea pigs - bless.

i had such a crap nights sleep , uti which had calmed down to bearable decided to strike me in the night so i was up about 6 times , then i started panicking as i hadnt felt the baby move so didnt really sleep at all. she has moved about this morning so im sure all is fine , but usually at night she protests at how i am lying and last nght she didnt was odd so im on movement watch today bit paranoid lol .


----------



## winegums

Just to let UK people know, I checked the government website and saw that I wasn't eligible for the sure start grant.

However we are having lots of money issues atm and thought sod it it's worth a try...

Lo and behold got a letter the other day saying they've looked at my circumstances and have put £500 in my bank account!

So just thought I'd mention it to you all - it's worth a try and the form only took me about 5 minutes to fill out!

xxx

p.s. I really want to spend it on baby stuff but I think it will be better in the long run to pay off the rest of the money I owe on my old credit card - i will FINALLY be debt free which I'm super excited about... I've been paying debts off for over 2 years now one at a time and my nightmares will finally be over :)


----------



## amber20

I have been working on the eviction process for a week now. I think she is stubborn like her dad and just doesn't want to come out. I have a feeling she isn't going to come out this weekend either. I bet I'll be at the doctors on monday getting a sweep done.


----------



## evewidow

nice one winegums that will be a big weight off.


----------



## Virginia

I was very close to tears last night because LO was kicking the crud outta my ribs. She usually doesn't kick them too hard anymore, but DH had his hand on me while we were laying there, and BAM. It hurt SO bad....and every time the pain would go away and I'd almost fall asleep, she'd kick really hard again! My belly had a huge lump sticking out when I woke up this morning, so I can only hope she was turning anterior, but OUCH! I also had dreams to accompany what she was doing - I had dreams that she was pushing her foot out so hard, I could see the entire outline of it through my stomach - I was taking pictures of it on my cell phone in the dream... Lol


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Just to let UK people know, I checked the government website and saw that I wasn't eligible for the sure start grant.
> 
> However we are having lots of money issues atm and thought sod it it's worth a try...
> 
> Lo and behold got a letter the other day saying they've looked at my circumstances and have put £500 in my bank account!
> 
> So just thought I'd mention it to you all - it's worth a try and the form only took me about 5 minutes to fill out!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> p.s. I really want to spend it on baby stuff but I think it will be better in the long run to pay off the rest of the money I owe on my old credit card - i will FINALLY be debt free which I'm super excited about... I've been paying debts off for over 2 years now one at a time and my nightmares will finally be over :)

hey that is great Winegums, and paying off the debt helps bubs anyway, so good good good :)


----------



## lucky3

Well i went to lok at a cotbed in Barbies r us thius morning...didn't see the one (which i was going to buy online at mothercare!!) but saw another nice one reduced from £200 to £100, so i just bought it! Now hubby has to get it out of the car :haha:

I'm off to put a shelf n baby's wardrobe now...for her 17 packs of nappies!!!


----------



## evewidow

haha nice one , my cot bed was from babies r us over 5 years ago and still going strong and looks as good as the day we bought it. your 17 packs of nappies reminds me i have 36 packs of wipes to put away haha.

all i have to buy now is a playmat and bottles if i need them.

i had a nice nappy delivery this morning so i need to get washing them all i suppose . i am so in love with my new wetbag though its gorgeous


----------



## winegums

I love eBay I have a load of stuff to collect - baby Einstein play mat gum thing new in packet £2.50, mamas and papas starlight swing perfect condition £10, Lamaze spin and explore basically new £6 and a bunch of Mothercare, baby k, gap, h&m etc clothes for £7.mob and cot bedding set mobile, bumper, sheets, blankets, quilt etc on that cute mothercare please look after me range for £5! Yay xxx


----------



## evewidow

ooh nice one winegums , there is never anythng nearby me anygood , well i got my carrycot attachment for my buggy cheap actually , ooh cot mobile i dont have one of them anymore good job you mentioned that , ds 2 ripped the one we had off and smashed it - he is a desctructive child lol


----------



## juicylove

Still no news from franki hope all is ok :hugs: 

I'm back getting sick today it has me wore out :(


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Virginia said:


> I was very close to tears last night because LO was kicking the crud outta my ribs. She usually doesn't kick them too hard anymore, but DH had his hand on me while we were laying there, and BAM. It hurt SO bad....and every time the pain would go away and I'd almost fall asleep, she'd kick really hard again! My belly had a huge lump sticking out when I woke up this morning, so I can only hope she was turning anterior, but OUCH! I also had dreams to accompany what she was doing - I had dreams that she was pushing her foot out so hard, I could see the entire outline of it through my stomach - I was taking pictures of it on my cell phone in the dream... Lol

Well, hopefully your LO calms down for you soon!! It's interesting though, because earlier in pregnancy I had a dream that mine's foot was sticking out and I saw the outline and took a picture with my phone, but when I tried to take a second, she pulled her foot back.... That's pretty crazy that we had dreams that were so similar!!! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Hey ladies so sorry to hear were all still pregnant lol was hoping to see lots had gone while i hadnt been on ..
Whooooo for money wine thats great news :) , Rach and ley hope they evict soon ..

Hope frankis ok ??.

I am still pregnant and no more pains since them 2 days the other day but maybe its the calm before the storm and he will make an abrupt entrance soon lol .

Hope every ones well ?. xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Well mine has the eviction notice, but he is ignoring it! 

I think the baby guinea pigs are the weekend arrivals.............perhaps we should put it on the title announcements. lol. 3 girls, 2 boys born and 6 guinea pigs. 

I brought 7 tubs of Pate today, ready for when this baby is born. I can't wait! I can still eat it can't I even though I plan to BF? Do all the food restrictions carry over from pregnancy if you are going to BF? All I know is that alcohol is still off the cards. x


----------



## Jenniflower

Fully cooked today ladies!! :happydance: I wouldn't mind if babs wanted to make an appearance anytime now but my sister is coming over for a few weeks to stay with us and really wants to be there for the birth so according to her I have to hold out until Feb 16th! haha


----------



## evewidow

yay full term jenniflower :D

looks like my frend is in labour maybe atm, she was originally told 1st march then it moved to feb then it moved to end of jan , i dont think they really know but she thinks she is about 37/38 weeks from her own dates and her boyfriends facebook update looks like she is gonna be having him very soon :D

i am still losing my plug slowly i am not convinced this baby is gonna stay in for me to finish decorating lol - i just told hubby this and he looked very panicked haha


----------



## Ley

I've been tightening again for a few hours now, no pain just uncomfortable tightenings so I don't think it's going to turn into anything.

any of you ladies feel like sharing bump pics?? I took one today but my bump is horrible so will only share if others do lol


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I've been tightening again for a few hours now, no pain just uncomfortable tightenings so I don't think it's going to turn into anything.
> 
> any of you ladies feel like sharing bump pics?? I took one today but my bump is horrible so will only share if others do lol


this is mine last week i will do another when i can be arsed , mine is horrible too i turn the flash off so you cant see my billions of stretchies - it clearly didnt work haha 

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3937.jpg

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3956.jpg

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3959.jpg


----------



## Ley

oh god I feel like a whale compared to you lol

here is mine, everyone says I look really uncomfortable.

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/pregnancy%20pics/DSCF0665.jpg


----------



## evewidow

you dont look like a whale ! everyone says how small i am i think its just cus im tall ...maybe lol 

you look like you are all bump though no weight anywhere else :D


----------



## Ley

I daren't get on the scales to see but I'm pretty sure I have gained a fair bit of extra weight.
I'm really short (5ft exactly) so I think my bumps always look bigger because of that.


----------



## carmyz

lovely bumps :)

eve i have to been freakin out about movements shes just so quite now it bugs me..

i will have to get dp to take a pic of me today to show u all :)


----------



## winegums

evewidow you're bigger than i was with my son!!!!!!!!! when i went in for my c section at 39+3 the receptionist wouldn't believe me she thought i was there for a booking in appointment!!!!

this time I'm about the same size/ if not bigger than ley... see if i have a pic somewhere hmmm


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) 
Sorry no pics of babies just yet... will take them today.. just thought i would leave mumma and babies for the night :) 

My best mate had her baby last night. SUPER SUPER JEALOUS!!!! it that normal. Like i am insanely jealous that she has had her daughter and i am still freaken pregnant and uncomforatble!!! JUST SUCKS!!! i want this baby outta me! 

Everytime i wipe (Maybe TMI lol) i am checking to see if there is anything there of interest lol.. and i get disappointed every time :( I am really hoping and praying that i dont go over due AGAIN!!!! 

38 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my gosh... common bubba boy!!! time to come out now!


----------



## Virginia

I'll post one. This was taken a few days ago. (It's also in my Journal.) I've gained 23 pounds so far. :wacko:

Please excuse my nasty mirror! :blush: I actually just got done washing my bathroom. I think I *want* to nest, but wiping down the mirrors and counter KILLED my lower back. So now I am bouncing on my ball and I might go put away some baby clothes! YAY! Finally nesting!

Oh, and I think I'm hopefully starting to loose my plug...I just have an increase in CM...FXed!
 



Attached Files:







36+3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy to be

Woot woot lets hope this is the start of something for you Virginia!!! Fingers crossed!!!!

Here is my belly pic from earlier in the week :)
 



Attached Files:







21st jan 2011 37+5 weeks pregnant (2).jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1









21st jan 2011 37+5weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Virginia

Wow. You girls look great. I look totally huge! I'm only 5'1'', but I didn't think it'd make much of a difference. =/


----------



## winegums

aww virginia you do look really big! lol bless you

I think I'm the only one that doesn't want my baby out asap! I'm in a lot of pain and very uncomfortable, I end up crying over the pain at least once a day... but still want my baby to stay in for at least another week or so

Then again I don't want to go more than a few days overdue, because it will mean a section as I can't get induced.

I think when I hit 40 weeks (next saturday as I've noticed my ticker is slightly off) I will start trying natural things to kickstart it

But for now the more time the better as I've still got so much to do before I'm 'ready'

Still haven't finished packing hospital bag hehe but got all the absolute essentials... like sweets.... haha!


----------



## winegums

This is the only 'bump' picture i can find on my computer - its actually from my facebook a couple of days ago where i was on my bed and the baby poked out in the middle and made my tummy go all pointy and triangle shaped - looked soooo strange in real life but can't really tell from the picture lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs778.ash1/166891_10150126252910751_512630750_8218984_3104450_n.jpg


----------



## Virginia

winegums said:


> aww virginia you do look really big! lol bless you

Lol I know....at 34 something weeks I was measuring at almost 41 weeks by my fundal height. And according to the scan I had at 35+4, I had a 6lb7oz baby in there...who knows how big she's grown since! Lol. :dohh:


----------



## Virginia

Ooo! Winegums, I love your bump! Mine does that too - I guess she's sticking her bum in the air or something!


----------



## misznessa

lucky3 said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> i have 18 days to go until due date and still havent packed my hospital bag LOL
> 
> tut tut!! Get yourself sorted then mrs, you're as bad as Rach :haha:!!Click to expand...

LOL I know I'm bad I need to start but I need help! What should I exactly pack??


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, your bump looks fine. You look about the same size as my sister, who is 37+6, who, like you is also tall. 

I'm too lazy to do one now, but I will tomorrow. 

Mummytobe, I get jealous too! I just think all the time, when can it be me. Obviously its going to happen, I am just mega impatient. 

Miznessa, I will copy the thread I bookmarked when I done my bag............

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/501328-have-got-everything-hospital-bag.html

I have seriously awful heartburn tonight. I can't handle it much longer. My teeth are also really hurting, well not my teeth, but gums. lol. x


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> I daren't get on the scales to see but I'm pretty sure I have gained a fair bit of extra weight.
> I'm really short (5ft exactly) so I think my bumps always look bigger because of that.

i havent weighed since 20 weeks i cba lol , im just over 5 ft 10 so i think that stretches my bump a bit lol 



winegums said:


> evewidow you're bigger than i was with my son!!!!!!!!! when i went in for my c section at 39+3 the receptionist wouldn't believe me she thought i was there for a booking in appointment!!!!
> 
> this time I'm about the same size/ if not bigger than ley... see if i have a pic somewhere hmmm

how big did your son turn out to be ?



winegums said:


> aww virginia you do look really big! lol bless you
> 
> I think I'm the only one that doesn't want my baby out asap! I'm in a lot of pain and very uncomfortable, I end up crying over the pain at least once a day... but still want my baby to stay in for at least another week or so
> 
> Then again I don't want to go more than a few days overdue, because it will mean a section as I can't get induced.
> 
> I think when I hit 40 weeks (next saturday as I've noticed my ticker is slightly off) I will start trying natural things to kickstart it
> 
> But for now the more time the better as I've still got so much to do before I'm 'ready'
> 
> Still haven't finished packing hospital bag hehe but got all the absolute essentials... like sweets.... haha!

[email protected] , im not in a great rush either , i dont wanna go overdue though.


----------



## rachael872211

I think I will weigh myself tomorrow too, just to make myslf feel better. NOT! ha ha. 

Ley, hope your twinges lead to something. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats felicityjade on your babygirl...cant wait to see pics :)

who will be next? soo exciting :) xx


----------



## winegums

> winegums said:
> 
> 
> evewidow you're bigger than i was with my son!!!!!!!!! when i went in for my c section at 39+3 the receptionist wouldn't believe me she thought i was there for a booking in appointment!!!!
> 
> this time I'm about the same size/ if not bigger than ley... see if i have a pic somewhere hmmm
> 
> how big did your son turn out to be ?Click to expand...

he was 6lbs 15oz...

Before then at the scans they were worrying how 'tiny' he was etc and kept giving me extra scans - worried the life out of me but he was perfectly averaged sized in the end lol! I hate how innacurate it all is and worried people unnessecarily.

This time I was told to expect the baby to be at least 8lbs if arrives around due date :S lol


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies how are we all ??. Bump pics just show how uncomfortable we all are now I am so jealous of all wth no stretchies :( .

Hope frankis got bubs in her arms happily by now :).

Ley hun i had the exact same pains not to intense and led to nothing unfortunately , I am on a major mission now not to make him come as such but get him the right way to help him come, The ball Walking Bouncing Sitting straddling a chair nothing apon nothing is working :(.
oOOOooo well heres to tomorrow another day to try . xxxx


----------



## evewidow

:D 

my other 2 were both over 9lb and i know im a bit smaller this time but i cant see me having a tiny baby based on the size of the boys ... . people do try to worry you ..arses


----------



## juicylove

Hi ladies love all your bump pic, I really need to learn how to upload one I'm not very high tech :haha:

I'm happy for baby to stay put to Wine as I'm getting very panicky about giving birth I need to start building up a bit of courage :blush:


----------



## carmyz

bump taken today..looks like i have dropped?? lol
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ley

mummymadness said:


> evening ladies how are we all ??. Bump pics just show how uncomfortable we all are now I am so jealous of all wth no stretchies :( .
> 
> Hope frankis got bubs in her arms happily by now :).
> 
> Ley hun i had the exact same pains not to intense and led to nothing unfortunately , I am on a major mission now not to make him come as such but get him the right way to help him come, The ball Walking Bouncing Sitting straddling a chair nothing apon nothing is working :(.
> oOOOooo well heres to tomorrow another day to try . xxxx

I had them at 34 and 35 weeks too, both went on for over 12 hours and then stopped.
Now having them again still, getting slightly crampy with them now though too.


----------



## mummymadness

Ley i am so releaved its not just me hun ~(Allthow you have my full sympathy **hugs**) I thought i was going mad Tues night Pains 5 hours then stopped weds pains 6 hours then stopped Thurs pains on and off all day then nothing at all since.. I thought i was Mad inasane imagining things lol.

Hoping MW can tell me some good news next week , I am also getting paranoid i am doing something wrong with trying to turn him as he just wont budge .. Think i am in for the long haul .

I had 1st 6 days overdue 2nd 6 days overdue 3rd 2 days early .. My 3rd was only one not back to back lol. xxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Carmyz you do look like u have dropped! Well ur bump is low. 

Mummymadness, was it on here that someone said when babies aren't in the right position they can go overdue? Anyway. I read it somewhere, but it's interesting though cos my dd was b2b and 9 days overdue. 

Winegums, what was it made u think u wouldn't get grant? 

Eve, I had a dream last night that I came on bnb and read a post that u had gone into labour. Lol. 

Can I ask is anyone finding sex uncomfortable? Not cos of bump. Well painful actually. The last couple of times it has really hurt me internally and it must be deep cos when I tried to see what was causing the pain I couldn't reach with my fingers. I dunno :-(


----------



## lucky3

Hi girls!!

I dreamt last night that i had had Baby and was thinking I must put it on B n B when I realised I had forgotten to ring the midwife and i couldn't remember what time she was born!! Labour took about 25 mins from recollection and I didn't feel a thing :haha:

Luckily she is still nicely in me! I enjoyed seeing the king's Speech last night with some mates, though they did make me walk up the 12 flights of steps to the top of the carpark - they are keener for baby to come than me!!

Decorating for me today , what fun!! :lol:

@rach Sex? What's that?!! ha ha! Hope you're ok , perhaps your cervix has effaced or moved or something?? Have a look in my journal for a great description of what the cervix does when labour is near!


----------



## evewidow

oh god how spooky rach , i dont want her to come yet my house is in too much of a state , though my body wants her to come out ill tell ya !

as for sex - i have no idea if its painful as its just too much effort with my bump and his big tummy and spd affecting anything that might work we have given up. poor man last night he was looking at the karma sutra on his kindle tryng to find something we could manage - i quickly rolled over and went sleep lmfao.

this uti is driving me insane now i hope the dr will give me something for it tomo , i am on the toilet every 2 hours so getting bog all sleep, also when the baby rolls over or moves on my bladder i almost wet myself and it hurts i feel like such an old woman i have had to buy incontience pads - the glamour.

lucky3 - decorating omg ..i wish id never started i could cry honestly lol . hubby decided as we were paying loads for the plastering anyway we might as well do the ceilings as well , anyway there is bloody woodchip on the ceilings with about 50 years of paint on it its took hubby 2 dyas to strip just under half of it my bedroom is covered in bits of woodchip and my house is such a mess its pissing me off grrrr.


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I dreamt last night that i had had Baby and was thinking I must put it on B n B when I realised I had forgotten to ring the midwife and i couldn't remember what time she was born!! Labour took about 25 mins from recollection and I didn't feel a thing :haha:
> 
> Luckily she is still nicely in me! I enjoyed seeing the king's Speech last night with some mates, though they did make me walk up the 12 flights of steps to the top of the carpark - they are keener for baby to come than me!!
> 
> Decorating for me today , what fun!! :lol:
> 
> @rach Sex? What's that?!! ha ha! Hope you're ok , perhaps your cervix has effaced or moved or something?? Have a look in my journal for a great description of what the cervix does when labour is near!

If only dreams came true! 

What was the film like? My friend asked me about going to watch it today. 

lol. I did wonder if it was my cervix. Then I thought it didn't use to hurt, but then I realised that's a stupid thing to think cause its probably changing a lot. lol. 
Oh please look in your book. Google has been pretty pants and giving me information. x


----------



## mummymadness

Yes Rach hun they do say back to back babies tend to go overdue as they struggle getting the head down enough to put the pressure on to start labour up, Alltho my friend had both hers at 37 weeks and both were back to back lol, I predict i will go 6 days overdue just to follow suit lol. xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oooh, I'll post a pic of my bump in a bit since I'm 38 weeks today... Just have to take the picture and switch computers to post haha :) I've gained 50 lbs so far though....


Oh, and I lost a better chunk of my plug yesterday!!! I had been losing little slimes of it (sorry, tmi) for the last week or two... but yesterday a good chunk came out that looked like the white stuff that's stuck to the yolk of a raw chicken egg... Grossed me out at first, but that quickly turned into excitement :) :)

Oh, Annnddddd I FINALLY got my bedding on Zealia's crib, cleaned up her room, etc.... I'm very excited... and VERY ready!! hahaha


----------



## Virginia

TMI...lol

The past couple days I've had a little bit of slimy CM...but probably not a significant amount...anyways, when I wiped a few minutes ago, my toilet paper had red tinges on it!! Kinda like blood stained CM...except it *might* have been external blood...I've been extremely irritated/itchy down there (not yeast infection...apparently just normal because of hormones and pressure of baby's head), and I might have itched it raw...hence the blood...but I can't help but to hope and pray that it's the start of something!!


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> Winegums, what was it made u think u wouldn't get grant?
> 
> Can I ask is anyone finding sex uncomfortable? Not cos of bump. Well painful actually. The last couple of times it has really hurt me internally and it must be deep cos when I tried to see what was causing the pain I couldn't reach with my fingers. I dunno :-(

*Who is eligible?*
You can get a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you or your partner receive any of the following:

Income Support Don't get this
income-based Jobseeker's Allowance Don't get this
income-related Employment and Support Allowance Don't get this
Pension Credit Don't get this
Child Tax Credit at a rate higher than the family element Don't get this
Working Tax Credit where a disability or severe disability element is included in the award Don't get this



As for sex, we haven't done it in ages tbh! With the pain in my pelvis, it hurts to open my legs enough to pee let alone open them enough to..... well... you know lol and then the fact that i feel massive and been exhausted and had UTIs and thrush etc etc lol

But I know i've become VERY sensitive down there because it hurt like hell when they took a swab at the hospital, then it hurt like hell when i had to put the thrush tablets up there and the cream - and it hurts every night when i insert an EPO capsule. And I'm SURE i don't even put it up that far anyway cos it all leaks out lol!


----------



## winegums

I wanna know where franki is! xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Me too!!!! 

Well ladies.. i kinda thought that last night was the night for me :( Unfortuanltely it turned into nothing. :( 
I am pretty sure that i have started to loose my plug :D fingers crossed. Was having bad pains all last night. Woken me up a few times during the night, peeing like a race horse, tightenings with bad period pains... woke up this morning.. NOTHING!!! Grrrrrrr 

:cry: i feel like crying!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Sorry ladies. Another stupid question.. But what does the "show" look like????


----------



## Ley

Moan alert!!!

I am so friggin uncomfortable, I think baby keeps laying on a nerve in my back because I keep getting this horrible pulsing pain shooting up my spine and into my head, it's been happening for about a week now but has been really bad today.
My bump is so heavy and drags so much.
The pressure on my cervix and my bum is driving me mad, I can barely walk and I can't close my legs.
These bloody stop start stop start contractions are driving me mad, I just want them to either kick off into full blown or go away.
I can't sleep because I can't get comfortable.

I'm so fed up!

/rant


----------



## winegums

like snot lol! but not everyone has one, and sometimes has streaks of pinky red in it.. sometimes its clear... sometimes a tiny blob... sometimes lots of gunk... haha


----------



## Ley

mummy to be said:


> Sorry ladies. Another stupid question.. But what does the "show" look like????

it's like a glob of white mucus, usually the size of a 10p coin and it can sometimes have streaks of pink in it.
I lost mine in early labour with my second but had never seen one before that.


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> I wanna know where franki is! xxx

me too ! 

does anyone have her facebook or anything ?


----------



## mummy to be

oh huni! I know exactly what you mean about the contractions!!!!! I am feeling both your pain and exhaustion!!! I wish that i could help you out.. Sending labour dust your direction.. but not too much i would like to keep some too :)


----------



## mummy to be

no.... i dont have her facebook :( 

Should someone add me so that they know that i have had bubba ????

its Mandy N Allan Fox..... if you cant find it let me know and i will give you the email address to search for :) If anyone wants to be my "friend" lol.... puts on sweetest face :D


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> no.... i dont have her facebook :(
> 
> Should someone add me so that they know that i have had bubba ????
> 
> its Mandy N Allan Fox..... if you cant find it let me know and i will give you the email address to search for :) If anyone wants to be my "friend" lol.... puts on sweetest face :D

i think i found you ... Claire Richardson :)


----------



## mummy to be

oh woop woop :) I added ya :) thanks babe :)


----------



## mummymadness

well ladies after a 2 mile walk i am still here still pregnant and baby is still back to back , Spent the afternoon crying as i am doing everything and if baby stays back to back i dont think i can handle going well overdue again :( .

Really wanna hear about franki too :). xxx


----------



## mummy to be

oh no mummymaddness..... i think we are all going to have to suffor together...


----------



## juicylove

Yea I'm thinking of franki too, hope all went ok x

Does everyone get a show?? I did with DD and with DS my waters broke I just have no clue what could happen this time, it's amazing the way every pregnancy is so different :blush:


----------



## mummy to be

No i never got a show or anything with Layla.. she never even engaged.. NOTHING!!! So this time around is very different for me. I am 4/5th engaged, braxton hicks, period pains, contractions, i "think" i have started to loose my plug everything different this time!!!!! :( Just wish there was a eject button lol


----------



## juicylove

Oh sounds like a great plan just eject out your belly button :haha:


----------



## carmyz

lol that would be awesome..

i never lost my plug with the boys so this is new to me..my waters just gushed after a coupld of hrs of bh?? 

i wonder wat will happen this time..wish it would hurry up and decide already lol..i really thought my waters broke last night but it must be the babies head pressin down and makin me do accidents lol..im so ready for her to come out


----------



## evewidow

juicylove said:


> Yea I'm thinking of franki too, hope all went ok x
> 
> Does everyone get a show?? I did with DD and with DS my waters broke I just have no clue what could happen this time, it's amazing the way every pregnancy is so different :blush:


with ds1 i didnt get a show and my waters didnt break .

with ds2 i had a show in the morning , my waters broke n the evening .


----------



## juicylove

Me too every little twinge I'm thinking is this it as I went on time on my other 2 but u just never know I will probably go over on this one but I'm hoping I don't fingers crossed lol


----------



## mummymadness

Glad were not alone hey all wanting our bubs out at least i dont feel stupid having a cry lol.

I lost plug with layla i saw it in the bath ewwww,But not with the other 2 or not that i noticed lol. xxx


----------



## juicylove

evewidow said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> Yea I'm thinking of franki too, hope all went ok x
> 
> Does everyone get a show?? I did with DD and with DS my waters broke I just have no clue what could happen this time, it's amazing the way every pregnancy is so different :blush:
> 
> 
> with ds1 i didnt get a show and my waters didnt break .
> 
> with ds2 i had a show in the morning , my waters broke n the evening .Click to expand...

It's amazing how different it all happens, I just like it to happen in the day so I don't have to get kiddies out of bed in the middle of the night!!!


----------



## carmyz

mummymadness lately i have been having a lil cry lol hormones goin wild i guess..
mainly its cause of all these prelabour signs iv been gettin and nothin is happenin lol just frustrated.


----------



## mummy to be

lol Cam i am the same as you.. talk about emtional and over-reacting at things lol. My poor hubby lol :D


----------



## juicylove

Me too I started crying after been sick AGAIN tonight and just couldn't stop :( it's so hard to stop once u start :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

wow so i am not the only one to have shed tears today lol, Mines the same reasons the ooo its gonna happen ouch how am i gonna do back labour and arghhhhh the 2 hour walk i put myself in agony for dint work lol.

Has any one else found there sleep pattern is getting ready for baby i have started suddenly getting restless at night real bad xxx


----------



## mummy to be

oh no Juicy... you poor thing.... how annoying being sick all the time and not being able to have some control over it :( Gosh i hope that everything looks up asap for yoU!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Oh yes Mummy i am exactly the same as you.... i am wake at all hours during the night.. i am having to fight myself to get back to sleep.. soo annoying!!


----------



## juicylove

I'm starting to have terrible nightmares and dread going to bed now aswell as the uncomfortable way of lying in bed no position is comfortable at this stage :(


----------



## mummy to be

oh gosh.... wow... that would be aweful :( What kind of nightmares are you having? Are they to do with pregnancy?


----------



## juicylove

No not pregnancy related, had one about my father that he was dying I actually woke up crying and wanted to ring him at 4 in the morning it was so real :( :(


----------



## rachael872211

With dd I had my show in the morning and then contractions started shortly after. 

I'm in loads of pain at the moment. I feel like I have period pains, which are making my hips ache and all the way down to my knees. I hope it's something to do with the baby or I've got arthritis. I'm going to go and take some paracetamol and go to sleep I think. 

I really hope franki is ok. X


----------



## evewidow

i wake every 2 hours - partly uncomfy partly need the toilet for this shitty uti i am up at 2 , 4 and 5:30 usually end up having a morning nap if other kids allow it.

as for crying i think ive cried for the last 3 days now over something or other , i think oh is actually feeling sorry for me now as he offered me cuddles with no intent behind it haha.


----------



## rachael872211

juicylove said:


> No not pregnancy related, had one about my father that he was dying I actually woke up crying and wanted to ring him at 4 in the morning it was so real :( :(

Oh god that's horrible! U poor thing. X


----------



## mummy to be

oh no Juicy that is horrible... hope they all go away soon and you can get some sleep in!!! 

Rachael - hope you can get some sleep asap!! being sleep deprived with nothing to show for it sucks!! i would much rather be sleep deprived and have a beautiful baby to show for it. 
I think that is what i am sufforing the most from... I dont care that i am tired or exhausted or in pain cause i know that is still going to be like that after his arrival i think i just want him here already!!! if that makes sense??? 

Does anyone know about Franki yet?? Gosh i hope everything is ok!!!!! It has been quiet some time now since anyone has heard from her right... :(


----------



## juicylove

Franki hasn't been online since the 19th hopefully it's her Internet that's acting up and we hear good news soon :hugs:

Thanks ladies hopefully the dreams go away I had this with DS aswell strange!!!


----------



## winegums

mummy to be said:


> no.... i dont have her facebook :(
> 
> Should someone add me so that they know that i have had bubba ????
> 
> its Mandy N Allan Fox..... if you cant find it let me know and i will give you the email address to search for :) If anyone wants to be my "friend" lol.... puts on sweetest face :D

I added you to fb hun my names charlotte xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks babe :) i got your friend request :) Good to know that know if i go into labour (for real lol) that you guys will be able to be updated :)


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo gosh Juicy hun they sound horrid i hope you have no more ..

Glad im not the only insomniac on here lol, Seems were getting ready i keep tossing and turning then getting up mid way through the night and pottering around lol.

Really hope franki is ok, And Rach you got my number if you go in hunny xxx


----------



## carmyz

wow thats been a long time..really hope shes ok.

not much happenin here just alot of crap comin out lol yuck

i wake up once or twice to pee at night .. i find it hard to go to sleep when i first get into bed cause im thinking about things lol..brain wont turn off


----------



## winegums

I have a tooth cavity - it's agony... the night before last i tossed and turned trying to sleep until 6am, so then last night i took FOUR paracetamol and slept through all night it was the best nights sleep i've had in weeks!

my due date is saturday and still haven't finished packing my hospital bag lol!


----------



## Jenniflower

mummy to be said:


> No i never got a show or anything with Layla.. she never even engaged.. NOTHING!!! So this time around is very different for me. I am 4/5th engaged, braxton hicks, period pains, contractions, i "think" i have started to loose my plug everything different this time!!!!! :( Just wish there was a eject button lol

Question about her not engaging. Did you have to have a section or be induced because of this? Or did she still shoot out of you?

I had the WEIRDEST sensation today! I was out shopping and visiting the girls at my shop I work at when I started getting this intense pain in my left side. I thought I just pulled something and went to sit down on a stool on the shop floor. I started to get really hot and then all of a sudden the sensation completely trapped my entire stomach! Now I've had braxton hicks... this was so much more intense than that. I had to run into the stockroom to start gagging into the toilet I just couldn't get it to calm down! 

My goodness that better not be a contraction! It like over took my whole body. Make me sweaty and shaky and weak. I had another one about 5 min later but not as bad as I was drinking water by then. But then no more like that. Tightenings again yes but gah not that other thing I felt!


----------



## winegums

Jenni not all babies engage, in fact a lot of them don't! xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Jenni not all babies engage, in fact a lot of them don't! xxx

 Seriously??? I've only ever heard that they HAVE to engage. *mutters* stupid midwives....


----------



## mummymadness

Mws are stupid babies some times just dont engage until labour my 1st didnt 2nd didnt 3rd did 4th hasnt ..
wine u better get a wriggle on with your bag hun lol you will be packing on your way to labour lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

engaging is just the baby lowering into the pelvis... can happen weeks before labour or anything happens... or it can not happen at all. if baby doesn't engage when you go into labour your contractions naturally push baby down anyway!

i think a lot of first babies engage, but some don't...

once you've had a baby your all stretchy etc and a lot don't engage at all lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

rachael872211 said:


> With dd I had my show in the morning and then contractions started shortly after.
> 
> I'm in loads of pain at the moment. I feel like I have period pains, which are making my hips ache and all the way down to my knees. I hope it's something to do with the baby or I've got arthritis. I'm going to go and take some paracetamol and go to sleep I think.
> 
> I really hope franki is ok. X

Ooh, hope you can sleep! 
I started having period pains like that, too. Last night my mom and I were finishing up Zealia's room, I had one VERY nasty one that had me doubled over.. ever since then, I have felt a TON of pressure way low and in my rear... My mom was convinced I was going into labor in the store today hahaha I told her she's delusional.... :thumbup:
She says i've been especially grumpy today (and my dad agreed)... so she thinks it'll happen real soon because of it... we'll see :shrug:

Anyways, hope everyone else is hanging in there! 

I keep staring at my list of assignments for school that are due by next Sunday (and one tonight) that I haven't started on yet... I have 14 things due next week, and am almost afraid that I won't get them done if I go into labor.. but at the same time, I know it'll get done either way, as it's in my nature lol I'm the type that would have my laptop in the hospital with me, just to make sure I have my school work done (my mom claims she'll forbid me... i'll sneak it in with my pillowcase hahaha)...... :haha:


----------



## Virginia

1sttimemom08 said:


> I keep staring at my list of assignments for school that are due by next Sunday (and one tonight) that I haven't started on yet... I have 14 things due next week, and am almost afraid that I won't get them done if I go into labor.. but at the same time, I know it'll get done either way, as it's in my nature lol I'm the type that would have my laptop in the hospital with me, just to make sure I have my school work done (my mom claims she'll forbid me... i'll sneak it in with my pillowcase hahaha)...... :haha:

I have a bunch of school assignments due soon too! My winter term JUST started...I should work ahead and get the assignments done because I know I'll just not do them when I go into labor and then message my teachers asking for an extension...:dohh: That would be bad...Lol


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Lol I know, I feel the same way! Except mine is in an accelerated program that only lasts 4 weeks per class, anyways, so I KNOW I have to get them done ASAP!! Lol this class is nearly finished.. but the 31st my new class starts, and I have a feeling it'll be rough, since it's my graphic design class. The one now is only Art History!!! hahahaha 


Ohh, so I said a couple days ago that I'd post a bump pic, too... well, here is my 38 week bump!

Almost done!! Thank goodness!! hahaha
I posted the earliest picture I have, too, from 11 weeks, at the bottom... just for fun in comparison hahaha 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs020.snc6/167012_1462853505917_1670877860_879346_4022897_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs266.snc6/179437_1462859746073_1670877860_879350_4766366_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs264.snc6/179216_1462862186134_1670877860_879361_4620049_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs027.snc6/165737_1462862986154_1670877860_879362_2738633_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38103_1276726732864_1670877860_549424_7696685_n.jpg


----------



## mummy to be

Jenni - hey darl. Nope Layla didnt engage at all :( I was not even 1/5th engaged on the morning of the induction. The induction was 38hrs from 1st induced to actual birth so she had plenty of time to SLOWLY (trust me it was slowly) work her way down hahahaha. 

So having this little man 4/5th engaged already is WONDERFUL!!!!! 

Still having pains every now and than during the day. they are not yet regular enough to really be timed but they are hurting :( i just want it to either be it or not.. lol


----------



## carmyz

hey guys well i rang up the labour ward to tell them about my trickles and got told to put a pad on and go in when im ready which wont be for a couple of hrs anyway..

hope bubs is ok


----------



## rachael872211

Oh I must have missed that Carmyz. Are you leaking? 

I had a rubbish nights sleep. DD had a nightmare at 3am and then from that I tossed and turned with heartburn and nothing left to take for it :-( 

So I am also grumpy today. 

OH left in a grump too cos he couldnt find his shoes for work and said I had put them somewhere. Seriously? All he has to do is look at the house and realised I havent done ANY housework. lol. x


----------



## carmyz

im not totally sure rachael just goin to be on the safe side since wed iv been feelin stuff come out i know iv been losin some of my plug but last night after goin to the loo i got bk into bed and a whole lot came out and i smelt it and it didnt smell like wee so thats got me worried.. just concerned i spose this never happened with my boys so i dont know if its just my body


----------



## wiiwidow

Did Franki not get added to anyone's fb? Am sure she's fine and we'll have an update soon, fingers crossed :)



rachael872211 said:


> So I am also grumpy today.
> 
> OH left in a grump too cos he couldnt find his shoes for work and said I had put them somewhere. Seriously? All he has to do is look at the house and realised I havent done ANY housework. lol. x

 LOL - I'm with you on that...I can't remember the last time I did proper housework, impossible really with the crutches. But it does show how much you do without thinking, OH tries but...really, things are left all over the place most of the time!



Jenniflower said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Jenni not all babies engage, in fact a lot of them don't! xxx
> 
> Seriously??? I've only ever heard that they HAVE to engage. *mutters* stupid midwives....Click to expand...

Mine's been engaged since I was about 32 weeks and I WISH he hadn't as I think that's what's pushed my pelvis out of alignment and causing all the pain. So just because they engage doesn't mean you'll go into labour any earlier, I wouldn't worry, in fact I'd be relieved! You'll probably have your lo before me too!! haha

I'm with you girls on the crying too, been _much_ more emotional these last few days, but last night - well I got stuck on my tummy on the bed (beached whale-est) with the pain in my hip I couldn't move either way, and sobbed my little heart out! OH came running and bless him, didn't laugh though I wouldn't have blamed him really! 

On another note have had lots of BH these last few days, is this what you guys are also calling tightenings? Or is there a difference? :shrug:

Oh and lastly, loving the bump photos...will try and do one today too to compare! :)

Anyway hope we're all well...wonder how many babies may make an entrance this week?


----------



## evewidow

lol rach my oh couldnt find his shoes today either ..how can you lose shoes ffs.

carmyz - good luck :)

im so excited now everyone is starting to get signs and stuff lol .
pregnant woman number 1 at school had her girl last night , my friend still hasnt had hers but been having pains for 3 days but this morning had a big show so hoping she goes into labour soon.

i have a huge to do list to get through by wednesday but i am finding it difficult to remove my arse from the sofa haha


----------



## mummymadness

ooooo good luck carm hun, hope you got some sleep rach hun.

im going swimming today to see if this helps budge him and already done 2 walks to school :) . xxx


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone! 

It's all happening..well almost happening with people I'm sure it won't be long until someone pops again :) Hope all the stopping and starting isn't driving you too nuts!

Well yesterday i put all the stuff back in baby's wardrobe which looks good . 

I gave the kitchen and dining room a second coat of paint so after they have been tiled, I will just need to paint the skirting boards which will be a good baby eviction position!! I also finished off the dining room table so now it has 3 coats of ultra tough varnish, we'll see how long that lasts!! We are slowly getting there.

Today I don't feel too bad, excpet I keep getting stabbing pains in the cervix area and had to go to the loo 4 times in the night :dohh: 

rachael my journal is just the one on B n B - there's a link in my signature :)

Keep posting girls...it's getting so exciting now :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

well i didnt go nothin has come out so i thought wats the use..its most likely just wee or watever.. gettin very annoyed


----------



## mummymadness

Carm im in your group hun totally annoyed and fed up, And decided i am not symptom spotting any more at all **Hugs** xxx


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha yep! I'm the same. Symptom spotting just gets my hopes up so i'm just going with the flow...........well trying to. lol. 

I can't believe none of us had babies over the weekend? 

wiiwidow, yeah that is what I would say were tightnings/BH/Twinges..........

OH shoes.............I actually can't find them anywhere! God knows where he took them off. lol. x


----------



## Jenniflower

wiiwidow said:


> I'm with you girls on the crying too, been _much_ more emotional these last few days, but last night - well I got stuck on my tummy on the bed (beached whale-est) with the pain in my hip I couldn't move either way, and sobbed my little heart out! OH came running and bless him, didn't laugh though I wouldn't have blamed him really!


:rofl: Sorry but that had me cracking up! 


Franki... where are yooooouuuuu? :shipw:


I had a dream last night that my waters went while in bed. I woke and had to feel down there to see if it was real. :lol:


----------



## Ley

I think I just had my show ladies.

TMI but I was trying to use the toilet and felt something strange down there so I wiped and a glob of orange tinged mucus was on the tissue, then I wiped again and there was lots more but it was pink.

does that sound like the show?


----------



## winegums

yes ley! good luck girlie xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow Ley...good luck hun! Fingers crossed!

Glad I can amuse :) ...I must admit looking back on it, it must have been hilarious poor OH trying not to laugh!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> I think I just had my show ladies.
> 
> TMI but I was trying to use the toilet and felt something strange down there so I wiped and a glob of orange tinged mucus was on the tissue, then I wiped again and there was lots more but it was pink.
> 
> does that sound like the show?

Yes this defo sounds like your show! Good luck. Labour shouldnt be long now. x


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> I think I just had my show ladies.
> 
> TMI but I was trying to use the toilet and felt something strange down there so I wiped and a glob of orange tinged mucus was on the tissue, then I wiped again and there was lots more but it was pink.
> 
> does that sound like the show?

Come on baby!! That means it's time to get out!!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

Most Definitely a plug!! :) I remember 7 years ago when my sisters plug came out while we were chatting online. It was about 12 hours later she was in hospital. Now I'm not getting your hopes up (hahaha) just sharing. :flower:


----------



## amber20

Sounds like there is going to be a few babies born this week! How exciting.


----------



## Ley

been having painful contractions ever since, coming every 4 minutes but not lasting very long for the moment.

They are a lot more painful than the ones I had a few weeks ago.


God I hope this is it!


----------



## Virginia

Ooo! Good luck, Ley!!


----------



## amber20

OOH Good luck Ley! I have my doc appointment in less than hour. I hope there has been some progress. Getting a sweep done today too.


----------



## Ley

deffo lost my show now, no mistaking it. contractrions are hurting like a bitch!!


----------



## Josiejo

oooh good luck, good luck!!!!!


----------



## evewidow

good luck Ley hope this is finally it for you


----------



## Virginia

Yay!! How exciting!!


----------



## lucky3

good luck Ley, fingers crossed :)


----------



## rachael872211

OMG ley! I'm really excited for you  

Have you thought any more to what you are going to do? Stay at home longer on purpose till its too late? x


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> OMG ley! I'm really excited for you
> 
> Have you thought any more to what you are going to do? Stay at home longer on purpose till its too late? x

Personally this is what I would do

I'm excited for you ley keep us updated!!

Xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Ley said:


> deffo lost my show now, no mistaking it. contractrions are hurting like a bitch!!

We're due the same day you know. I totally jealous of you. hahaha. Good luck hun! :flower:


----------



## amber20

Good luck Ley!

Just got back from the doctors. I have lost 3 pounds which they said is a huge sign that labor is around the corner. I'm dilated inbetween a 1.5 to 2. He said the head is really low. Did a sweep and thinks baby will here in next couple of days.


----------



## lucky3

amber20 said:


> Good luck Ley!
> 
> Just got back from the doctors. I have lost 3 pounds which they said is a huge sign that labor is around the corner. I'm dilated inbetween a 1.5 to 2. He said the head is really low. Did a sweep and thinks baby will here in next couple of days.

Gosh that's early for a sweep?? Good luck hun!


----------



## winegums

Hmm yes I think that's very early for a sweep and weight loss doesn't mean anything to do with labour I lost 2.5lbs this week but I know for sure I'm not going into labour anytime soon lol.. Good luck anyway! Xxx


----------



## juicylove

Jenniflower said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> deffo lost my show now, no mistaking it. contractrions are hurting like a bitch!!
> 
> We're due the same day you know. I totally jealous of you. hahaha. Good luck hun! :flower:Click to expand...

Me 2, good luck ley xx


----------



## juicylove

Hi all I haven't had one sign, no extra mucus no BH I will be still here in March :( :haha: 

Good luck everyone having signs :hugs:


----------



## wiiwidow

of me...38 + 5 days! More in my journal, don't really want to overload the thread with me and my bare stomach :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Iphone Photos 2011 007.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1









Iphone Photos 2011 005.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ley just posted on her Facebook that she is at the hosp. and in labor!!! :D


Good luck, Ley!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## rachael872211

Oh bless her.....that was quick from her show to hospital. I hope she has a speedy delivery! 

I've been getting painful cramps this evening.........and had (sorry if TMI) 2 loose stools. And here I was saying I wouldn't symptom spot! I won't after tomorrow! Its cos we really want him to be born tomorrow on OH birthday. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Haha Rachael, I know what you mean!! I'm trying SO hard not to symptom spot.. but over the weekend I lost a good chunk of my show.. and for the last 2-3 days I've had loose stools several times a day (sorry, tmi) and I've been having slight tightenings... I told my mom last night that I will no longer keep watching for symptoms, or even *trying* to bring on labor... but at the same time, I can't help but bounce on that ball, and keep going for walks.... and of course, every time I notice a little mucous (tmi again, sorrrryyyyyy) I get a little more excited... hahaha plus I've lost a couple pounds... not much of an appetite... feel just plain worn out all the time... And the new period cramp like pains... Lol I want to say I won't symptom spot, but I just can't help it!! heheheeee

and she did go quick! Yesterday she was saying she walked, from the sounds of it pretty far... today she starts off with "ouch ouch ouch OUCH" And now "In the hospital in labor, will talk later" lol Hopefully she has an easy delivery!!!


----------



## amber20

They stripped my membranes when I was 38 weeks with my youngest and had him 2 days later.


----------



## winegums

I personally try not to symptom spot i find it kind of frustrating seeing all these signs and then nothing happens! same when TTC, i found i was much more relaxed when i didn't bother......

Midwife appointment tomorrow - cross your fingers for me that baby is still head down so my vbac can stay on schedule! xx


----------



## mummymadness

arghhhhhhh no bloody pains here tried swimming and everything today , Think i may be the only pregnant woman who can stay pregnant for a year i bet you lol.

Big good luck ley hunny soooo jealous but totally made up for you :).

Rach dont forget me number if you get any further hun :).

Lovely bump pic wiwi xxxx


----------



## winegums

Wii you're looking good :D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wii, your bump looks great! Looks to me like it dropped some? :D


----------



## wiiwidow

Thanks all :) I do feel like he's dropped and actually even more this afternoon! Am in quite a lot of pain in my lower tummy (though not BH more constant pain) and I can feel him lower in my pelvis now.

Who knows though...! x


----------



## winegums

anyone who hasn't got me on facebook want to add? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=512630750 xxx


----------



## misznessa

omgg im sure all of u know already by now Ley is in labor!!! i cant see the other pages on the forums cuz im on my cell phone but im so excited for her!! i hope im next LOL baby is not giving me any signs all i have is back pain and swollen feet =[


----------



## misznessa

my email to my facebook is [email protected] if any of u ladiies want to add me =]


----------



## wiiwidow

winegums said:


> anyone who hasn't got me on facebook want to add? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=512630750 xxx

Have added you...am Beccy Brougham! Not sure who talked about their fb profiles before, I know I missed some...if anyone wants to add me, I'm https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=512630750#!/bexbrougham (I think thats the link that works) :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I added you, Wii... And I already have Misznessa and Winegums, and a few others :) am Brittany Harris :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies...i love coming on and seeing all your symptom spotting its quite exciting!!
although i had no signs what so ever that i was going to go...just had a really good nights sleep the night before :)

good luck ley...hope LO comes soon :) xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

1sttime...i will add you now, think i have everyone else :) if not my name is Rachel 'Mummy' Maher xx


----------



## misznessa

PaiytonsMummy omgggg lil man is soooo adorable!!!!! god bless him!! =] Mason James goes perfect with him =]


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, Paiytonsmummy! :) 
And those pictures of your son are adorable!! Your girl is a cutie, too! I bet she's a proud big sister!! :)


----------



## rachael872211

I've just been to the toilet again :-s 

And my belly keeps going hard. I might start timing them in a bit. 

I'm sure it's just my body playing tricks with my head. Agh it's so annoying. Lol. X


----------



## rachael872211

PaiytonsMummy said:


> 1sttime...i will add you now, think i have everyone else :) if not my name is Rachel 'Mummy' Maher xx

Is ur little girl wanting to help out lots? X


----------



## juicylove

rachael872211 said:


> I've just been to the toilet again :-s
> 
> And my belly keeps going hard. I might start timing them in a bit.
> 
> I'm sure it's just my body playing tricks with my head. Agh it's so annoying. Lol. X

Good luck I hope it's your turn :hugs:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

thanks ladies...Paiyton is great with him, always wanting to help feed and change him, bless her :) 
Rach hope this is the start of things for you! Good luck if it is :) xx


----------



## lucky3

Oh wow, 

Wii your bump is great :thumbup: but little man, you must be kind to mummy and stop giving her PAIN!!

Go Ley and maybe GO GO Rach...fx for you hun!! text me if you get to N and N, hey you might see Ley, wouldn't that be weird?!!


----------



## Felicityjade

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages, finally five minutes to share her beauty with you! We have named her Emilia Jade Murphy (Millie for short) so in love  hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







Emilia Jade1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9









Emilia Jade2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, felicityjade!! She is adorable!!! I'm SO happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Oh she's sooooo tiny! How much did she weigh again? 

Lol. I think Ley wanted to be in and out as soon as poss. But that would be strange it did happen! 

I just told oh that I was just having another tightening that felt uncomfortable and he went "oh so it could be any day now then" so I went or tonight. Lol. He was like really. X


----------



## evewidow

oh felicty she is adorable !
aww all these babies on there way so exciting.
are you all watching one born every minute ?


----------



## winegums

awwwwwwwww felicity she's beautiful! xxx


----------



## winegums

I'll be watching OBEM on 4+1 xxx


----------



## Felicityjade

She was 6lb 7oz. I'm tearful watching one born already, bringing it all back! Xx


----------



## misznessa

congrats felicity!! she is GORGEOUS!! =]


----------



## carmyz

ley good luck xx rach i really hope this is it for u to xx

felicity - shes beautiful i cant wait to see wat my lil girls goin to look like hehe

still here and nothin happening.. :( pressure in my bum hurts gettin very uncomfy now. dp seems to think i go into labour on australia day which is 2moro lol but i highly doubt that..


----------



## juicylove

Very cute baby felicity congrats, I can't watch it makes me cringe lol


----------



## mummymadness

Wonder how Ley is doing :). Rach wow could be tonight .

Felicity she is sooo adorable congrats , I am watching one born every min and have pure labour jealousy now lol. xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw congrats Felicity - adorable :) xxx


----------



## misznessa

LEY HAD HER BABYGIRL!!!! Megan Olivia born 9pm....6lbs 11oz!! awww!! =]


----------



## winegums

Holy crap that was fast! Congrats ley xxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats ley beautiful name cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congratulations ley...cant wait to see piccies :)

felicityjade she is adorable congrats :)

OBEM is making me cry...i soo want to do it all over again!! x


----------



## mummy to be

Awww well done to both Felicity and Ley on their beautiful little girls!!!!! 
I am insanely jealous of you both!!!!!! What is your secret to getting them out!!! 

Carmen - Allan (my hubby) said the same thing.. tomorrow will be the day hahahaha lets hope so!!! but i am not getting my hopes up too high lol.... 

My sweet little DD is really getting to me at the moment..... i think cause i am soooo uncomfortable that i just dont have the patience that i did a few months ago.. she is 20 months now and learning to push EVERY SINGLE BUTTON i have grrrrr 
Does anyone else's darling kiddlets do this as well!!! ???


----------



## mummy to be

Oh i forgot to mention that it was me that added a few of you to facebook :) hehehehe


----------



## Jenniflower

OH WOW!! I can't believe she had her already that's so crazy! So much for her being a Lovebug and she started the thread! hahaha. We were due on the same day, it's so weird to think I would have a baby today if I were her. 

I keep saying as well I don't want to spot check but to be honest I haven't any spots to check! We should make a poll to see who'll be the last one in this thread, hahaha. I've got £10 on it being me! :lol:


----------



## lucky3

Congrats again ley!! Hope you can get a bit of rest now, looking forward to seeing pics:)


----------



## carmyz

lol mandy i hope so im bouncing on my ball atm ..gettin lots of bh nothin exciting though .

gosh i hope im not the last lol were gettin really hot weather goin to be 40 degrees 2moro :O and around that for the next couple of days..we ve got a/c but when its really hot it struggles.. :/ please come soon lil girl.


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow omg congratulations to Ley! Xx


----------



## evewidow

awww i just saw on facebook she had had her seemed pretty quick , she was exactly a week ahead of me - scary ! its getting exciting now watching this thread.


----------



## dd29

Well done and congrats on ur new arivals. Can't help feeling a bit jelous I'm totaly fed up now spd is steaming bad and got major pains in my pubic region. Really wish bubs wud come now. I went late last time really don't want that happening again. I rekon ur all gonna beat Me to it at this rate. Seems to b dragging I been in pain 4 so long now just want labour to start. X


----------



## juicylove

Congrats ley, I was due same day too it's mad to think any day now it's possible :)

I'm the same jenniflower no sign but I went on time on my DD and DS but this pregnancy is so different that I think I will be still here in march :haha: 

Yes mommy to be, my kiddies seem to be at there most energised time of day wen I have my head down the toilet pot :( but bless they do bring me a glass of water afterwards :haha: 

I'm a bit swollen and red faced tonight wonder if that's a sign :blush:


----------



## Josiejo

congrats to Ley and Felicity. Hope I'm next xx


----------



## mummy to be

carmyz said:


> lol mandy i hope so im bouncing on my ball atm ..gettin lots of bh nothin exciting though .
> 
> gosh i hope im not the last lol were gettin really hot weather goin to be 40 degrees 2moro :O and around that for the next couple of days..we ve got a/c but when its really hot it struggles.. :/ please come soon lil girl.

Hey darl.. yeah i am hearing you lol... it is freaken hot here as well.. Looking about the 40's too.. it sucks :( thankfully our A/c's are nice and new and are coping very well with the constant use..... 

I still need to get me one of those balls.. i might call the hospital here lol.... they might just have one to hire out to me or something ***fingers crossed***


----------



## mummy to be

juicylove said:


> Yes mommy to be, my kiddies seem to be at there most energised time of day wen I have my head down the toilet pot :( but bless they do bring me a glass of water afterwards :haha:

Oh no offence but thank god it isnt just me today.. i just dont have the patience with her today!!! Thank i feel nasty and horrible for telling her off.. but she is being super naughty this morning!!! I just wanna curl up and go to bed again lol.. 

To think that we wanna do this all again within a year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Aww congratulations Leanne!! That was a quick one. Lol. Can't wait to see pics. 

Juicy I did read that swelling can happen to some ppl before going into labour. 

I'm still getting pains, but not really getting any worse apart from the odd one. I'm going to get sone sleep in case it does lead to something. X


----------



## mummymadness

Hope u wake full in labour Rach hun...

Wow leanne whoooooooooooo congrats on ur little girl hun :).

Off to bed and dream of labour see if he wants to budge , OH made a joke today i am due back at work 20th of March he said what if you are a march mummy nearly cried till i realised was impossible to go that far over lol. xxxx


----------



## winegums

well go me!!! I'm still not symptom spotting even though tonight was in a lot of pain, like period pains, then suddenly run to the loo and had bad diarrehea, then sat on the loo and was scared to get off... then got off and had to run back... this carried on until it was just water basically *sorry for tmi* was still in a lot of pain and felt like i really needed to get in some hot water and relax myseld so ran a bath and laid there for a bit before realising i hadnt even brought a towel or anything to the bathroom haha. but anyway bath seems to have done the trick, pains melted away once in the bath... phew that was fun...

hmmmm should REALLY finish my hospital bags lol - still need to buy bits oops


----------



## wiiwidow

Omg wine... I hope you're off packing your bag right this second??? Sounds like despite your not symptom spotting there's a few whoppers there hey Hun? Good luck xx


----------



## mrsrifco

feeling like poop! when is this little one coming out! been very sick have not keep any thing down for 6 days, on new meds not helping all that much! was 2 cm 2 days ago going back to the DR. wed. hoping she telling me one way or another! happy for all that has their little one!


----------



## lucky3

Well I dreamt that jenniflower had her baby last night, followed by winegums!! It is getting so exciting on here I think I'm getting obsessed! :rofl: mind you dd1 said she dreamt I had my baby last night and it was a boy!! Perhaps we shouldn't have watched OBEM!!

Good news on the builders front, the tiler is here and hopes to get most of it done today, won't be dry enough to birth on, sorry, walk on till tomorrow so we're going out to dinner! Result! I am hiding in my bedroom at the mo as the electrician has also turned up to finish what he started in November! Why are workmen so useless?


----------



## carmyz

atm i feel like im goin to fall to pieces..decided im goin to bed early my belly is aching and iv had enough of today.

i hope everyone else is better .


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone !

forgot to tell you all bout my phonecall last night , drs e have a prescription for you here 
oh ..ok ....what for ....your water came back as having an infection ...no shit really thats 6 weeks now then ....whats the prescription for ....amoxycillin ....oh ill fetch it tomo then.

last week the midwife said amoxycillin werent doing any good for what i had. i dunno what to do , they do help the pain but if they are not doing anything seems pointless taking them :S dr is away so cant question him , might ring the midwofe see what she says .

anyway i have ds1 at home today as he was poorly yesterday at school , tbh he seems ok i wish id sent him now but he does seem tired so maybe the rest will do him good , so i gotta drag 2 kids out in the rain to get a prescription

been in agony with my back and hips all night couldnt move and i feel all seized up now :(

@ Winegums ...PACK YOUR BLOODY BAG WOMAN.


----------



## rachael872211

Carmyz, I'm the same. I just want to go back to bed. I got my first pay from work today which is maternity pay and it's sooo shit cos there is no smp on it for another 8 weeks. I knew it wasn't going to be great the first 2 months but just didn't expect to be as bad as it was. So that just put me in a depressed state as soon as I checked my bank. But it's only money. We'll survive. 

Eve, a bit different cos your uti's are pregnancy related. But my mum has to be on antibiotics everyday cos of uti. If she stops they come back straight away. Literally all they do is what u just described - take away the pain for the time she is taking them. The only solution she has if she didn't want to keep taking them is to self catheterise everyday to empty her bladder. She said sh would rather stay on the
Medication than do that. 
Hopefully u can take the antibiotics to take away the pain and then the baby will come and they will stop! Yay!


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Well I dreamt that jenniflower had her baby last night, followed by winegums!! It is getting so exciting on here I think I'm getting obsessed! :rofl: mind you dd1 said she dreamt I had my baby last night and it was a boy!! Perhaps we shouldn't have watched OBEM!!
> 
> Good news on the builders front, the tiler is here and hopes to get most of it done today, won't be dry enough to birth on, sorry, walk on till tomorrow so we're going out to dinner! Result! I am hiding in my bedroom at the mo as the electrician has also turned up to finish what he started in November! Why are workmen so useless?

Hahaha! I doubt that! Not to mention my sister would be mad. It's weird to think I'm ok with going over. I need to go at least 4 days over so that my sister is here for it :) Great news on getting stuff done, even if they seem to be useless hahaha.

WINE!! Pack your bags girl! 

Eve... eww another antibiotic eh? Hopefully all these will go away once you have LO. :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

they gave me stronger ones this time so fingers crossed eh , they do seem to think it will go away once i have the baby and if it doesnt he says he will refer me ..fun.

eek rach your poor mum :(

midwife was in the surgery just i said hes has given me these now she said ok they might work wooo . but she wants me to make a note of bad days and what i have done , eaten drunk before incase there is something, she also said you look rough are you ok ..i said i feel like shit thanks haha . she said yea you look like you are ready for this baby to get out. anyway she cant make my appointment tomo she is coming on friday so that means i dont have to rush round today tidying up .

hubby decided that having the plastering done a week before my due date is a bad idea so the plan is now to just get the bedroom plastered so it can be decorated before she comes and have the stairs finished when she has arrived. 
so i rang the builder and he was like oh good i was a bit worried you were gonna be popping it out when we were there haha .
so he says he is coming to plaster my room at 8:30 am tomo wooooo . so hoping i can get the bro in law to paint it for me tuesday and it will all be ready except the floor for when LO arrives.


----------



## winegums

Eve i would take them, even for now just to get rid of the pain - pain is the last thing we need right now and i know from this awful toothache i've had the last week or so

finally got to the dentist this morning and i have THREE cavities. I've never had a problem with my teeth before so was absolutely gutted :( I used to eat loads of sweets and drink fizzy drinks etc and my teeth were always fine, these days i drink water with a little bit of squash (and usually use a straw too!) and hate sweets... and NOW i get cavities!

anyway she asked if i wanted to do it there and then so i said yes please, the injection to numb me was painful and then waiting in the waiting room for it to take effect i starting getting really upset and panicking... but when they did it it wasn't too bad - only took about 5 minutes to do both fillings... the last one i have to go back for in a couple of weeks for some reason.

anyway sorry for long story! just feeling sorry for myself but happpy as my toothache should go now... although it hurts like a bitch today but i guess that's the drilling etc


Got midwife appointment in couple of hours - will let you all know how it goes :)

Hope everyone else is keeping well :)

xxx


----------



## winegums

Oh and they didn't realise i was pregnant! they were like are you exempt for any reason? and i was like yes i'm pregnant? and they were like ohhh congrats when are you due? i was like... um- saturday? and they looked so shocked haha! yet my nan and others tell me how massive i am! hmm


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Oh and they didn't realise i was pregnant! they were like are you exempt for any reason? and i was like yes i'm pregnant? and they were like ohhh congrats when are you due? i was like... um- saturday? and they looked so shocked haha! yet my nan and others tell me how massive i am! hmm

what is wrong with people , you must be clearly pregnant by now !


----------



## rachael872211

People was it to me too. I get paranoid though and think I must just look like I have a huge beer belly. It gives me a complex. lol. 

Hope your appointment goes ok. I have one tomorrow. x


----------



## wiiwidow

winegums said:


> Oh and they didn't realise i was pregnant! they were like are you exempt for any reason? and i was like yes i'm pregnant? and they were like ohhh congrats when are you due? i was like... um- saturday? and they looked so shocked haha! yet my nan and others tell me how massive i am! hmm

OMG!! Can't believe that they didn't realise you were pregnant...blimey! Glad that you've got at least 2 of the fillings sorted, no wonder you were in so much pain! I have heard that pregnancy wrecks your teeth, I'm just hoping with my milk craving that I've helped my teeth to stay stronger! Hope the pain eases soon for you! x


----------



## Jenniflower

> midwife was in the surgery just i said hes has given me these now she said ok they might work wooo . but she wants me to make a note of bad days and what i have done , eaten drunk before incase there is something, she also said you look rough are you ok ..i said i feel like shit thanks haha . she said yea you look like you are ready for this baby to get out. anyway she cant make my appointment tomo she is coming on friday so that means i dont have to rush round today tidying up .

:rofl: At least she didn't tell you, you look like shit. :lol:

Wine: Firstly I just want to say I'm so sorry your thread went out of hand over there in Third Tri. I'm glad I came on it too late or I would have said a few things or two, hahaha. I'm just bored today and hanging out over there, now I see why I stay away most times. :hugs:

And ewwwww 3 Cavities?? At least you can get it down now and it's free! woo! hahaha. Always a silver lining eh? :)


----------



## Ley

Hi ladies, I'm home from the hospital with baby Megan, it was a fast labour but not as fast as my last and she was in a bit of a state when she was born but I will explain it all when I have a bit more time.

I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Jenniflower

Ley said:


> Hi ladies, I'm home from the hospital with baby Megan, it was a fast labour but not as fast as my last and she was in a bit of a state when she was born but I will explain it all when I have a bit more time.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok x

:hugs:


----------



## Virginia

Wow...I go to sleep and come back to 6 pages behind! I don't remember everything I just read, but CONGRATS Ley!! I'm glad it was a quick labour! I really hope we all start popping soon - I am so incredibly ready to have this baby...for some reason it STILL doesn't feel real. I really can't believe that within a month I'm going to have a baby that is ours...to keep...forever. It's insane! =D

I have a doctor's appointment today...I guess I have my GBS test...ugh. I'd rather NOT have the test, but it's routine here...even if it's positive, I'm not sure how I feel about the antibiotics in labour...I'm allergic to penicillin, so they'd have to use a less effective anti-biotic...and I'm still not convinced that the anti-biotics given to the mother are effective at preventing deaths of GBS...but I am somewhat convinced that there IS a link between the anti-biotics given and an increased risk of anti-biotic resistant E.coli infection in the newborn... =/


----------



## wiiwidow

Ley said:


> Hi ladies, I'm home from the hospital with baby Megan, it was a fast labour but not as fast as my last and she was in a bit of a state when she was born but I will explain it all when I have a bit more time.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok x

Glad to hear you're home with her and all is well despite everything. :hugs: Congratulations and looking forward to seeing some piccies and hearing about it when you can. Take care xx


----------



## rachael872211

:hugs:Congrats Ley. Glad you are home now. Looking forward to seeing pics. xx

Wine, what thread was this in 3rd Tri? x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats Ley! I saw the pics on your facebook... She's adorable!!! :D :D :D Glad labor went so quick for you, too!!


----------



## winegums

Quick update on phone, back from midwife measuring 2 weeks ahead lol. Blood in urine but sent of a sample that said I don't have a UTI so she was a bit baffled then asked how far I was and when I said 39+3 she got all excited and it's probably a bit of my show???!! Doesn't really make sense to me lol but oh well. She also said she's feeling really positive the baby will come in the next few days. And I'm 4/5ths which is ok as second baby... She made an app with consultant for next week 'in case' baby isn't here yet as I can't be induced will have to discuss options xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Virginia said:


> Wow...I go to sleep and come back to 6 pages behind! I don't remember everything I just read, but CONGRATS Ley!! I'm glad it was a quick labour! I really hope we all start popping soon - I am so incredibly ready to have this baby...for some reason it STILL doesn't feel real. I really can't believe that within a month I'm going to have a baby that is ours...to keep...forever. It's insane! =D
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment today...I guess I have my GBS test...ugh. I'd rather NOT have the test, but it's routine here...even if it's positive, I'm not sure how I feel about the antibiotics in labour...I'm allergic to penicillin, so they'd have to use a less effective anti-biotic...and I'm still not convinced that the anti-biotics given to the mother are effective at preventing deaths of GBS...but I am somewhat convinced that there IS a link between the anti-biotics given and an increased risk of anti-biotic resistant E.coli infection in the newborn... =/

Oh you should really have a look here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/504819-group-b-strep-support-thread.html I know it's in the natural forum but the amount of links and information she's been compiling is crazy. She has GBS as well and although she's looking at trying to keep her Home Birth so it's a bit different the information behind it is all the same. Remember you have the choice in the end. I appreciate they think they're doing best by everyone, but every woman and baby is a different case. You should do some research on your own and come to your own decision. :thumbup:


----------



## evewidow

hopefully any day then wine :)

ley - just saw your piccys she is gorgeous glad you are at home , hope you get lots of rest now.

i dunno if i am getting my sons cold or if i am symptom spotting or if its just my uti but i feel sick today my back kills and i cant face food and i felt quite ill while cleaning the bathroom . could fit the bill for either uti , labour or just summat my kids have bought me home :S


----------



## juicylove

Congrats Ley, can't wait to see pic :hugs:


----------



## Ley

here you go ladies here is a pic of Megan
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/kids/DSCF0668.jpg

and also a link to my birth story, sorry if it doesn't make much sense, I'm very tired right now.


----------



## Ley

forgot to add link
grr sleepy brain

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...19600-megan-olivia-24-1-11-a.html#post8840609


----------



## SIEGAL

Ley said:


> here you go ladies here is a pic of Megan
> https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/mum2b19/kids/DSCF0668.jpg
> 
> and also a link to my birth story, sorry if it doesn't make much sense, I'm very tired right now.

aww...so cute!!! I can't wait to have mine


----------



## evewidow

sounds like it was a bit scary for you Ley , glad it all turned out well though and that you are all home safe and sound..now get of bnb and go do some munching and sleeping :D


----------



## Ley

hubby is just cooking some dinner then I am going to clean feed and change baby and get my head down.
She's such a quiet baby though I've not even had a proper cry yet lol


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> hubby is just cooking some dinner then I am going to clean feed and change baby and get my head down.
> She's such a quiet baby though I've not even had a proper cry yet lol

aww thats nice , your girls look like they are pleased with her too in the pics , how have they been ?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ley she is beautiful...congrats again :) 
anyone heard anything from franki? xx


----------



## winegums

Ley what a gorgeous pic she's so beautiful!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Ley she is adorable gonna read your borth story :).

Wine any day for you now then hun all sounding good .

GREAT news for me today went to MWs all upset about my back to back baby, Whos not back to back at all he has his side on my left (All feels squishy to me so i was wrong lol) and is 3/5ths engaged cannot wait now :) xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Ley she's absolutely gorgeous. Her eyes are just stunning! It does look like you had a bit of a scare there but sounds like the midwives and doctors were fantastic at getting everything taken care of. Lots of hugs for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

oh mummymadness all that bouncing on your ball did the trick then :D


----------



## juicylove

Beautiful baby girl Ley congrats :) :)


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> Awwwwww Ley she is adorable gonna read your borth story :).
> 
> Wine any day for you now then hun all sounding good .
> 
> GREAT news for me today went to MWs all upset about my back to back baby, Whos not back to back at all he has his side on my left (All feels squishy to me so i was wrong lol) and is 3/5ths engaged cannot wait now :) xxx

Same as mine - side is on the left.... but i swear i thought he was the other way round as it feels harder on my right! weird lol

good luck and well done for all that bouncing!!!!!!


----------



## carmyz

looks like we ll be having more babies soon very exciting!!

ley shes beautiful im insanly jealous as i wanna see wat my lil girl looks like lol.

mummymadness thats fantastic news about bubs turning

not much happenin here..iv got my m/w app 2moro and i hope to god i hear some good news about how far engaged lil miss is..

talk soon xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Great news Mummymadness about bubs moving! Haha you must be so pleased! :) xx


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya ladies, i'm always reading what your all up to but I never post, so tonight I am.
Congratulations on all the beautiful babies being born.
My baby is back to back at the mo, just like my little girl was. So ive been scrubbing the floors to temp the baby to turn? Im dreading the long labour and the midwifes tryig to turn the baby round... if it does not move??
Someone mentioned about GBS {sorry I didnt take the name in}
Ive tested positive after some early bleeding.... Im also not sure how I feel? It does worry me that if I dont get antibiotics in time my baby will be put at risk? And I'm so scared that I may have another baby in special care because of this? Although my midwife has reasured me so Im trying to be positive.

Hope your all ok?
Ive also been wandering how Franki is, her posts did make me smile. Fingers crossed all is ok. x


----------



## mummymadness

Jem hunny if i could give any advice it would be swimming :) i swear mine was back to back one day was all upset been trying to tunr him for 2 weeks,Wen swimming yesterday MWs today and aparently he has turned :). Thanks girls im over the moon .

Same here wine hun my right feels harder i was arguing with the mw she was wrong lol But she said she felt limbs to the right and then went to listen to heartbeat and was on the left at the bottom so she said yep shes right as thats over the shoulder so i have realised i know nothing lol. xxxxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Haha my bubs has been back on left hand side for ages and it is odd a lot of the time it feels harder on my right but apparently that is normal. It'll be knees and legs and feet etc! Hope that your lo's stay where they should be now! Xx


----------



## rachael872211

Ley she is so adorable! 

Wine, what did she say were your other options? All I have been told is that I will have a section when i go overdue. But I don't know how long I am to go overdue before it happens. I have a appointment when I go 6 days overdue with consultant. But I don't know if I'll have the section booked for that week or the next one. 

Hmm I think I might ask doctor that tomorrow if he knows. X


----------



## evewidow

my friend is trying for a vbac and she is not allowed to be induced if she goes over they will give her a section again she is due fri , has the appointment on the 2nd and the section on the 6th if nothing before so 9 days over for her ... i presume its same for most.

anyway i now have the flu/cold whatever so thats what my back ache was ..it never rains it pours eh lol !

oh and my baby is on the left too with legs that dig nto my right ribs lol .


----------



## winegums

Yeh Hun ask tomorrow! I don't have another appointment until 40+5 where they will discuss having a section at 41 weeks or waiting a few more days. They won't induce me...

I think if it gets that far I'll be trying things like natural induction 
Methods like acupuncture. I really am terrified of having another section..

Ordered some clary sage oil that should arrive by the end of the week and got my breast pump out of storage so will clean and sterilise that and try some nipple stimulation!

Can't do much walking or bouncing or sex and don't really believe much about spicy food

But I won't really worry about it until this weekend which is when I'm due

Xxx


----------



## mummymadness

wine i can offer to drive us both over bumpy roads if you want ha ha ha ha ..

I am getting kicks over in the rigth so i assume im still good on positions lol, Oooo its my birthday Saturday my mums good kids all fri so me and OH can go out you watch him come then lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

wouldn't that be typical mummy! lol! my nans birthday is on weds and we're meant to be taking her out to dinner... would be so typical if baby decided to come then!

the bumpy road sounds good actually i might see if my dad wants to go on a trip in the countryside his driving is certainly bumpy and means i get to be the one not drivingfor once..

speakingof driving just paid £95 for a bloomin speed awareness course as i went through a speed camera a couple of months back and don't want points on my lisence :(


----------



## Virginia

So...my fundal height is measuring 47 weeks...lol...I earned myself another scan....probably Friday...possibly Tuesday...hopefully I go into labour before then! LOL....Ugh...why wonder I'm so miserable.

Anyways, she did an internal exam while she was doing my GBS test and I am 1.5cm dilated, 70% effaced, and baby is head down and engaged at -2...I'm not sure what that is in fractions...


----------



## wiiwidow

Bit scared girls... I think my waters might be leaking/going??? Just had a couple of leakages which I don't think were pee! The 2nd one was on a pad and tinged pink. Got period like crampings but nothing more. Just waiting now to see whats next! Will keep you posted. Scared tho xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies. How are you all this lovely Australia day :) hehehe

Well last night was interesting for me lol.. i thought it was it for real this time.. in and out of the shower all night dealing with pains. I think i got about 3 hours sleep :( I am exhausted.... but this morning the pains have eased up a little.. still happening but not as often... grrrr


----------



## carmyz

wiiwidow said:


> Bit scared girls... I think my waters might be leaking/going??? Just had a couple of leakages which I don't think were pee! The 2nd one was on a pad and tinged pink. Got period like crampings but nothing more. Just waiting now to see whats next! Will keep you posted. Scared tho xx

wow how exciting i hope it is..good luck:happydance:


----------



## Jenniflower

Wii: Oh good luck hun!! Do you think you'll take your pad down to the hospital to get it checked?

Mummy to Be: Don't give up hope just get lots of sleep this morning! Maybe they're easing up just a bit so you can get a good few hours in before things start happening.

Wine: Since you can't do the sex thing, have you thought about getting some Evening Primrose Oil to shove up there? Should really help to soften the cervix. :thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

My dad done the bumpy car ride trick when I was pregnant with DD. That was good fun. Didnt work though. 

I'm looking forward to my doctors appointment today. So much has happened in the last few days I actually feel like I have questions for him. 

Mummytobe I know how you and mummymadness are feeling now. Everything is so intermittent with me. With DD it all happened in one go. With this one its just on and off. 

Good luck wiiwidow! Hope you are ok. 

I'm worried about Franki now :-( x


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Wii :dance:


----------



## juicylove

Yea Rachael me too, hope all is ok With franki be nice just to hear something from her :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

well girls, you are having lots of signs! I don't think i am, have had periody pains for a few weeks I'm hoping they are my cervix effacing! i have no idea!! and that old stabbing up the foof. Sounds exciting for Wii though, hope you get some more kip though hun :)

Wine, have you done that bag yet?!!!

my tiler is doing well, i am praying he can finish today...in the meantime i'm going for a head massage today...i can't wait - indulgence!!!

Hope everyone's aches and pains are not too bad, and some become labour!!


----------



## evewidow

virgnia - when do you have a scan ?

wii - fx for you that you have a baby to cuddle very soon :)

well i feel a bit better today then yesterday but i still feel really breathless and extra thirsty :S 
DS2 has got the cold now and is feelng sorry for himself on the sofa with a blanket and playhouse disney on lol.

plasterers got here at 8:10 this morning ..i was still in my pjs what a site to greet them eh haha. so i am just hiding downstairs with my laptop etc today cant really do much with them here what a shame 

i spent half of last night crying , partly hormones partly pain i was on the floor and couldnt get up i was bawling like a baby hubby didnt know whether to laugh or feel sorry for me bless him, i finally feel like im ready to have this baby though im starting to remember the fact i have to give birth again.


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey all, thanks for the well wishes!! Off to hospital in a bit to be monitored and to check everything's ok! Not gone into labour, no contractions yet but luckily got a bit more sleep! Will keep you posted, but I reckon in all likelihood I'll be back later trying to get "this party started!" as it were! Otherwise I guess it'll be an induction :( So fx and will update later!

Hugs to all xxx

Did Franki give out her fb id to anyone, or have a bump buddy? I can't remember? It's been a while now hasn't it? x


----------



## rachael872211

Eve thats the problem.............really can't wait to meet the baby but then you realise you have to give birth to do that. 

Good luck wii. 

I just had the most rubbish appointment. Dr was running late, which i'm not bothered about, but it explains why he really couldnt be arsed with me. 

He done all the checks..............then once I was off the bed and went back to sit down thinking he was going to write some notes...........I asked if everything was ok, he said yes, then I asked if baby was engaged at all, he said he couldn't tell, which was bollocks, he just couldnt be bothered to check.....he literally felt my bump for 20 seconds, and that was to see where to listen for the heartbeat. But he did tell me the baby was head down............which I already know! 
Then he went to write on his computer and said he'll put all the details on the screen. So my notes have nothing in. Not even a date! So it looks like I haven't even had an appointment, and I have no clue about anything. When I left I felt like crying. 

Well at least I probably made his time up for him with my 5 minute appointment. x


----------



## evewidow

oh god what a nob.

i just got a letter saying i cant get my MA ..rang them up they said i was behind on my national insurance for he test period , i can contact hmrc and pay what i owe and the appeal but he couldnt say if i would get it or not ...

i reckon its worth a try , i owe £80 but if i get my MA ill get over 2k in total over the time so i am now waiting for a bill and writing a letter of appeal .

anyone else had this happen and had sucess ?


----------



## winegums

Oh rachael I'm sorry what an idiot! That's so unfair... where do you live again? Because I'm sure in the UK maternity notes HAVE to be filled in in fact you can be struck off of the NMC register for non accurate record keeping..

eve the same thing happened to my cousin in 2009, she appealed and it failed so she appealed again and told them she would keep appealing and they gave it to her!!!! lol! It has to be worth a try!

Wiiwidow got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.. good luck!

Virginia you sure are measuring big! good luck for your scan... I'm sure it will be fine but at least you get another sneaky peek haha

Lucky I am very jealous of the massage... I've decided if i can find the time at the end of the week and bubs still isn't here I'm treating myself to something... not sure what yet... maybe lash & brow tint, just so i don't need to worry about mascara for a while hehe

xxx


----------



## evewidow

oh i could so do with a neck and shoulder massage right now ..... 

yea wine its gotta be worth a try i guess fingers crossed !


----------



## rachael872211

What is maternity allowence again? Its different to SMP and OML? 

Wine, I am in the UK. I did wonder that..........I mean, your notes are a legal document aren't they? At work we used to write notes on practically everything and anything cos what goes on in a job could end up in court. 

Ooo a massage sounds lovely! x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> What is maternity allowence again? Its different to SMP and OML?
> 
> Wine, I am in the UK. I did wonder that..........I mean, your notes are a legal document aren't they? At work we used to write notes on practically everything and anything cos what goes on in a job could end up in court.
> 
> Ooo a massage sounds lovely! x

MA is what you can apply for if you are self employed or have been employed but arent now etc .. basically if you have worked 26 weeks in the 66 weeks before the baby is due . basically if you dont qualify for smp you can apply


----------



## winegums

Exactly Rachael, they have to keep notes for 10years and they have to be legible and show the date and signiture etc, in case something happens in the future and they need them for court or something! if i was you i'd book another appointment and say your one today wasn't adequate - it's just not fair, especially so far along in pregnancy when now anything can happen can't it!


----------



## lucky3

ladies, the massage was lovely...i'd never had one before :) they put oil on my hair so i did look like i was having a bad hair day afterwards :rofl: so I went for a swim :) hope i didn't leave an oil slick :blush:

rach - your appt sounds pants, i'm with wine, tell them to sort it out, rubbish doctors, midwifes are much better :)

Eve - sounds like it's worth going for, shame they didn't tell you earlier your NI wasn't up to date! That's HMRC tho :winkwink:

Virginia, you are sounding HUGE honey! Leet's hope it's a lot of water, or ouch!! 

I haven't heard any more from Wii, fx for her :)

well i have an hour of screwing before school pick up NOOOO, i'm making a cupbaord :haha:!!


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> well i have an hour of screwing before school pick up NOOOO, i'm making a cupbaord :haha:!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Virginia

evewidow said:


> virgnia - when do you have a scan ?

Hopefully Friday if Medicaid approves it...if they don't approve it in time, possibly Tuesday, but if not then NEXT Friday...Lol. It just depends on when the state wants to pay for it. :growlmad:


----------



## juicylove

winegums said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> well i have an hour of screwing before school pick up NOOOO, i'm making a cupbaord :haha:!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Virginia :hugs:

Wonder how Wii is getting on so exciting now everyone with signs, I still have none think my baba is to comfy :haha:


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> well i have an hour of screwing before school pick up NOOOO, i'm making a cupbaord :haha:!!

 :haha::haha: That made me laugh



winegums said:


> Exactly Rachael, they have to keep notes for 10years and they have to be legible and show the date and signiture etc, in case something happens in the future and they need them for court or something! if i was you i'd book another appointment and say your one today wasn't adequate - it's just not fair, especially so far along in pregnancy when now anything can happen can't it!

I think I might. All he had to do was write it in my notes and tell me if he was engaged and I would be happy. It still annoys me how he said he can't bloody tell! x


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies! whats everyone up to! i had my 38 week appt yesterday and my cervix is still fully closed what a bummer :nope: i have an appt on jan 31st fir a sonogram to see size of baby kinda nervous about that....anyone else having a scan this late in pregnancy?:shrug:


----------



## evewidow

hope you had a good screwing session lucky lol ! 

my house is such a mess there is plaster and shite everywhere i am staying locked in my lounge until hubby comes home i reckon lol . me and my bloody silly ideas.

hope you get your scan soon Virgnia


----------



## Virginia

misznessa said:


> hey ladies! whats everyone up to! i had my 38 week appt yesterday and my cervix is still fully closed what a bummer :nope: i have an appt on jan 31st fir a sonogram to see size of baby kinda nervous about that....anyone else having a scan this late in pregnancy?:shrug:

I have another one soon...I had one at 35+something weeks because I was measuring big...and I'm measuring even bigger (in comparison) so they are doing another scan probably Friday. I am measuring 47 weeks. LOL


----------



## lucky3

*Wii Widow Update*

Just to let everyone know...she is in hospital in labour :happydance: about 4cm dilated - go Bex!!!

and my screwing session was v successful thanks :lol: now built the frame of my cupboard :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! whats everyone up to! i had my 38 week appt yesterday and my cervix is still fully closed what a bummer :nope: i have an appt on jan 31st fir a sonogram to see size of baby kinda nervous about that....anyone else having a scan this late in pregnancy?:shrug:
> 
> I have another one soon...I had one at 35+something weeks because I was measuring big...and I'm measuring even bigger (in comparison) so they are doing another scan probably Friday. I am measuring 47 weeks. LOLClick to expand...

Virginia, are you SURE you've not got a baby elephant in there? :lol:


----------



## misznessa

Virginia said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! whats everyone up to! i had my 38 week appt yesterday and my cervix is still fully closed what a bummer :nope: i have an appt on jan 31st fir a sonogram to see size of baby kinda nervous about that....anyone else having a scan this late in pregnancy?:shrug:
> 
> I have another one soon...I had one at 35+something weeks because I was measuring big...and I'm measuring even bigger (in comparison) so they are doing another scan probably Friday. I am measuring 47 weeks. LOLClick to expand...

HOLY! lol 47 weeks?! thats insane! lookin at ur tummmy bubs look huge!! its a good thing though :happydance: i hope everything goes good for u hun! good luck! ill be 38+6 on my day of scan so lets hope everything is good cuz im not even dilated yet! hes to comfortable in there :dohh: lol


----------



## evewidow

ooh wtg wiiwidow !! its like nearkly everyday now we are gonna get babies yay


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> ooh wtg wiiwidow !! its like nearkly everyday now we are gonna get babies yay

isnt that exciting!!! :happydance: i cant wait till im in labor lol im gonna try and keep my facebook updated every chance i get :haha:


----------



## lucky3

misznessa said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh wtg wiiwidow !! its like nearkly everyday now we are gonna get babies yay
> 
> isnt that exciting!!! :happydance: i cant wait till im in labor lol im gonna try and keep my facebook updated every chance i get :haha:Click to expand...

yep we expect an update after every contraction!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh wtg wiiwidow !! its like nearkly everyday now we are gonna get babies yay
> 
> isnt that exciting!!! :happydance: i cant wait till im in labor lol im gonna try and keep my facebook updated every chance i get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep we expect an update after every contraction!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha could you imagine? I think that would be great! :lol:

DH makes fun of me that since I'm giving birth at home I'll be here on bump from the beginning to the end. He says he'll have to hold the computer up to me in the pool to let you all know she's out! :rofl:


----------



## evewidow

haha ill be the same ill be on facebook when she is having her 1st feed at like a minute old haha


----------



## misznessa

hehe! i def will! even while im pushing ill try lmao =] i packed a extra cell phone charger! haha but i expect to see all of u ladies updates as well that i have on facebook!


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh wtg wiiwidow !! its like nearkly everyday now we are gonna get babies yay
> 
> isnt that exciting!!! :happydance: i cant wait till im in labor lol im gonna try and keep my facebook updated every chance i get :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yep we expect an update after every contraction!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha could you imagine? I think that would be great! :lol:
> 
> DH makes fun of me that since I'm giving birth at home I'll be here on bump from the beginning to the end. He says he'll have to hold the computer up to me in the pool to let you all know she's out! :rofl:Click to expand...





evewidow said:


> haha ill be the same ill be on facebook when she is having her 1st feed at like a minute old haha

Excellent girls, that's what we want :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Oh yay for wiiwidow!!! Its great hearing us all go. lol. 

Virginia, it felt like it was only a week ago that you had your last scan. Time is going so quick! 

I read on here that there is a B n B app in progress! I hope it comes soon. x


----------



## Virginia

lucky3 said:


> Virginia, are you SURE you've not got a baby elephant in there? :lol:

Lol...I've actually started saying (affectionately, of course) that I will be birthing a baby elephant. https://www.doll-fan.com/images/smilies/emote_elephant.gif :haha:



misznessa said:


> HOLY! lol 47 weeks?! thats insane! lookin at ur tummmy bubs look huge!! its a good thing though :happydance: i hope everything goes good for u hun! good luck! ill be 38+6 on my day of scan so lets hope everything is good cuz im not even dilated yet! hes to comfortable in there :dohh: lol

Ya I know...I can't imagine how huge I'll be if I go to 40+ weeks. LMAO Good luck at your scan! The doctor said I was 1.5cm dilated yesterday, but I'm not putting too much into that. (my Aunt was dilated 5cm for about 5 weeks before having one of hers. lol)



rachael872211 said:


> Virginia, it felt like it was only a week ago that you had your last scan. Time is going so quick! x

I know! I can't believe how fast time is flying by!! 

Go Wii!! Can't wait for more babies!!! :happydance:

Oh! And I had some gel-like yellow/clearish CM earlier when I wiped!! I am pretty sure it's part of my mucus plug! Hopefully it's a sign!! :dohh:


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Virginia, are you SURE you've not got a baby elephant in there? :lol:
> 
> Lol...I've actually started saying (affectionately, of course) that I will be birthing a baby elephant. https://www.doll-fan.com/images/smilies/emote_elephant.gif :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> HOLY! lol 47 weeks?! thats insane! lookin at ur tummmy bubs look huge!! its a good thing though :happydance: i hope everything goes good for u hun! good luck! ill be 38+6 on my day of scan so lets hope everything is good cuz im not even dilated yet! hes to comfortable in there :dohh: lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ya I know...I can't imagine how huge I'll be if I go to 40+ weeks. LMAO Good luck at your scan! The doctor said I was 1.5cm dilated yesterday, but I'm not putting too much into that. (my Aunt was dilated 5cm for about 5 weeks before having one of hers. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Virginia, it felt like it was only a week ago that you had your last scan. Time is going so quick! xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I can't believe how fast time is flying by!!
> 
> Go Wii!! Can't wait for more babies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh! And I had some gel-like yellow/clearish CM earlier when I wiped!! I am pretty sure it's part of my mucus plug! Hopefully it's a sign!! :dohh:Click to expand...

yay Virginia, let's get that baby out!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

oh good luck wiiwidow...gosh everyones dropping :) good luck all you ladies that are having signs...i cant believe Mason is 2 weeks old 2moz..and hes not due for another week and a half :) xx


----------



## mummy to be

evewidow said:


> haha ill be the same ill be on facebook when she is having her 1st feed at like a minute old haha

Hahaha i think i will be the same lol :)


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> oh good luck wiiwidow...gosh everyones dropping :) good luck all you ladies that are having signs...i cant believe Mason is 2 weeks old 2moz..and hes not due for another week and a half :) xx

i know, where did those 2 weeks go?!!! its mad :)


----------



## evewidow

any update on wii ?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> any update on wii ?

nope, she last texted at 4.45 (at 4cm)...perhaps she's busy?!!!! :haha: so inconsiderate :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies whooo yayyy for Wi Wi so exciting its all go now girlies, Sorry you had such a crap appointment rach hun **Hugs**.

I am still thinking il have baby on my birthday this sat i just think its sods law lol.

Wine you gotta go next hunny il give up my sat for you if you want and you can go 1st lol, Hope every 1s well ?. xxx


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> any update on wii ?
> 
> nope, she last texted at 4.45 (at 4cm)...perhaps she's busy?!!!! :haha: so inconsiderate :lol:Click to expand...

Disgraceful! Come on wii get with the program - we want updates :p xxx


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

Just wondering what everyone's plan is with kiddies if you have to go into the Hosp during the night, my mam lives quite near so looks like I will have to get kiddies up and around to her's, but I'm hoping I know b4 bedtime if I'm going to go. I'm a bit panicked cause everyone is saying with a 3rd baby it all happens so quick :blush:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

juicylove said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's plan is with kiddies if you have to go into the Hosp during the night, my mam lives quite near so looks like I will have to get kiddies up and around to her's, but I'm hoping I know b4 bedtime if I'm going to go. I'm a bit panicked cause everyone is saying with a 3rd baby it all happens so quick :blush:

i was panicking too, but i had my sister on call lol, My labour went pretty quick too, but i managed to get Paiyton sorted first...im sure it will just all fall into place for you :) x


----------



## winegums

haha thank you mummy, i've decided if nothing by sunday that's when i'm gonna start pulling out the stops :p


----------



## winegums

Juicy we are fortunate we rent in my dads house! very annoying some of the time, very handy other times!


----------



## rachael872211

Thanks Gemma. I'm still p'd off about it. lol. 

Wine you are 40 weeks tomorrow! Ur next. lol. 

Juicy, i'm going to take DD to my mum and dads. Even if it is in the middle of the night, she won't mind. DD used to go to the school my mum works at so she said if it comes to it she will take her with her to school and she can just help my mum. The hosp is also 45 minutes from our house, but 20 from mums. So my plan is to hold on here as long as poss and when my contractions r 3 mins apart im going to mums. I am also scared this is going to be quicker and i'll mess up with my timings. lol. 

Hopefully wii has had baby by now 

Wine, you prob know the answer to this. If you have a section you can't be induced.............is this the same ruling with a sweep? Or do they do that to ppl with previous sections? x


----------



## mummymadness

Yep we all agree wine you next tell that little man its time lol.

Juicy hun it is true about your 3rd i had real long labours then oscar came 2 days early and from 1st pain to holding him it was 1hr40min so bloody quick no time for pain relief i wasnt happy lol, But as you have your mum close sure you will be fine :).

My mum is in a new job she cannot take time off from so i am a bit buggered so to speak she doesnt work fri sat sun so he has to come on one of thoose days or its ringing around every1 i know until some one feels sorry for me and comes to sit the kids lol i have to OH with me or il die !!!!!!!


----------



## lucky3

*Latest wii widow update*

All going well, she's had an epidural which was great :thumbup: and her little man should be here in a few hours:)


----------



## lucky3

Yep I think wine you should go next, and Rach!!

Mummymadness, was it you who's mum said you'd have a January baby? I can't remember now :dohh:

My girls will go to friends, or my dad will come over if it's night and we have to go to hospital. But he's over an hour away. I'm trying not to think about it too much as luckily friends in the village will always help.


----------



## evewidow

i need to go bed but i wanna stay up to see when wii pops ...how sad am i lmao.

juicy - i still have no idea what im gonna do with my boys lol ..my mom is on call but 20 mins away , dads just rang to say he is going to spain so thats him out , mil is 50 mins away .. i was hoping my eldest would be at school and i could take little one to my nans up the road , i dont like to as she is 84 so i can take both of them bless her she wouldnt cope. 
i have a homebirth booked so i could just send them to their rooms to play haha ... im hoping it just works out.

im also a bit panicky as ds2 was out in 90 mins start to finish , so if this on is as quick or quicker then quite honestly FK what ill do lol .


----------



## winegums

Rachael its weird as they haven't mentioned it or offered it to me... but i always thought previously that a sweep was ok??? I will be sure to ask the consultant on thursday if bubs is refusing to come out lol!

My spd pain disapeared today for some reason.... it was amazing! i took the opportunity to bounce on my ball for 15 minutes hoping it might help baby to engage... but now the pain is back in full force so kind of regretting the bouncing :( lol


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> *Latest wii widow update*
> 
> All going well, she's had an epidural which was great :thumbup: and her little man should be here in a few hours:)


omgomgomgomg i'm soooooooo excited!


----------



## Franki83

HEY GIRLS!!!!!
i have my pc back!! woohoooo!! my phone stopped letting me use the net on it for some horrid reason....
but yes, i am a mommy again!!!!
Benjamin West was Born Friday 21.01.2011 @ 8:54pm weighing in at 8lb 3oz!!!
apparently if he was full term i would have been looking at a heaviear 9-10lb, omg!

birth was a very trying time, i had a horrible midwife at the hospital that wouldnt listen to me at all... silly bloody moo she was. but will give other details later. LOL
gutted at the moment because my little man cant latch on to me... my boobs are over producing making them waaay too tight for nipples to get into right position for him to latch on. so instead i am expressing into a bottle for him, apparently its really good going being able to produce 3oz from each boob... i just miss the first initial baby to boob contact. so i got really upset about that this morning. Hubby thinks its great as he has never seen them so big, lol. but he is gutted as he is not allowed to play with them, lol. 
i am also hating the fact i have to self inject into my tummy! aaargh, its horrible, lol. its to help with the possibility of blood clots or something... still not nice for a person with a phobia of bloody needles!
honestly i am gonna sort out this pc as shop has re sorted everything, and i am gonna desperately try and get some pictures up for you guys. 
hopefully soon!!!

omgomgomg! soooo excited that it looks like Feb Lovebugs is gonna have some more babies soon!!!!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

gooo wii, the boys are outnumbered at the moment :) xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Woooohoooo - go wiiwidow!!! So dying to hear all is over for her!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congratulations Franki...cant wait to see pics :) xx


----------



## Franki83

Thanks PaiytonsMummy!!
How gorgeous is your little Mason!!!
doing my best with these pictures, but they are from my phone so they might not be that great, thats if i can get them from my phone to my pc, lol


----------



## evewidow

congrats franki !!! we were all wondering where you were. cant wait to see pics


----------



## rachael872211

Yes please Clare, I would like to go soon  

Franki i'm so glad u logged on. I was getting worried! Congratulations on little Benjiman. 

Well the doctor didnt say anything to me today about sweeps etc, but then he was rubbish! Please let me know what your consultant says on Thursday. I might put a thread in 3rd tri too. 

Yep paitonsmummy, boys are currently outnumbered. x


----------



## winegums

ohhh franki i really want to see pics i LOVE the name it was on our list of names too...
glad to hear you and baby are ok - you have the opposite problem to what i had last time bfing... i was getting anything from a few drops to 1/2 an oz , but this time am taking pills that's meant to increase supply

xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Franki83 said:


> Thanks PaiytonsMummy!!
> How gorgeous is your little Mason!!!
> doing my best with these pictures, but they are from my phone so they might not be that great, thats if i can get them from my phone to my pc, lol

I'm not sure what phone u have, but I email my pics from phone to pc. x


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo Franki wanna see pics :).

Yes lucky hun was my mum she thinks sat or tuesday for me so anytime soon and that suits me lol.

Oooo wi lets get these boys going good luck hun xxxx


----------



## juicylove

Thanks all :)

Welcome back franki and congrats great size baby :dance:

I just spent the last hour throwing up AGAIN and having a little pity me cry it's just draining me now at this stage :( Hubby feels awful keeps saying only a few wks left in effort to cheer me up :hugs:


----------



## Chilly Willy

winegums said:


> ohhh franki i really want to see pics i LOVE the name it was on our list of names too...
> glad to hear you and baby are ok - you have the opposite problem to what i had last time bfing... i was getting anything from a few drops to 1/2 an oz , but this time am taking pills that's meant to increase supply
> 
> xxx

Jellybean! How long is it since we spoke! Go back over to your journal and fill me in on how you are!!! Holy Crap!!! You are due tomorrow!! How did we get here??


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Congrats, Wii and Franki!!!!!! :D :D

I just got back from my doctor appt. I am 1 cm, almost 2 dilated, but still just 40-50% effaced. :(

But, on the plus side, my mom (with all 4 of her kids) went into active labor when she was only 2 cm dilated, and didn't dilate until labor started for her... So who knows. When I told the dr. about my contractions and how they felt (along with my back being in constant pain), she said "you never know, you could go in before your scheduled induction.. it's hard to really say since you were at a dimple for 2 weeks, then a fingertip last week, and now almost 2 cm".... It was encouraging of her, but I still have a feeling I won't go before I'm induced lol

Meanwhile, I got to go with my sister to her first ultrasound, and she is 7 weeks 1 day along, est. due date Sept. 13th.. She got to hear the heartbeat, and she and her fiance are VERY excited at the idea that they have a possibility of having a 9/10/11 baby hahaha :)


----------



## winegums

Probably a tmi post but oh well

Me and oh just did it! For the first time in ages. My pelvis is absolute agony now though and I'm trying not to cry - run out of paracetamol as well :(

Guess what though .&#8230; he panicked about 'hurting the baby' and pulled out at the last minute ahhhhh so much for sex to naturally induce labour!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Winegums after all that you missed the whole point of the exercise!!! We've had a couple of those sessions but more along the lines of ..'right let's get you to where you need to be on the street and then you can finish off in the bank' so that no injuries are irritated more than they need to be!! ...If ye know what I mean!! Too cryptic??


----------



## Josiejo

congrats Franki and can't wait to hear more news of wii!!!

As for me, it's 2am in the morning and I have really bad heartburn and can't seem to sleep grrrrrr x


----------



## wiiwidow

Thanks all :) so 12.13am baby boy born still no name. Birth a bit traumatic will tell all later but all fine now. 6lbs15oz and gorgeous! :) can't sleep bur exhausted! Xx


----------



## lucky3

Yay well done to wii and franki, boys and girls equal!!

:happydance:


----------



## Josiejo

congrats wii!!!!


----------



## Ley

Congratulations Franki and wiiwidow! 
I will update the front page asap xx


----------



## Ley

Can you ladies pm me when you get a chance with all the birth details for the front page?

I can't get on as often now and I don't want to miss any posts xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Wii. 

Chilly I know exactly what you mean! Its what happens with me and OH. lol. 

Well I had a really crap nights sleep. Before I went to bed I started getting pains again, I had about 3 in the hour, and woke up a few times in the night from them. Then this morning NOTHING! So I am really tired and grumpy. This baby can't seem to make up his mind what hes doing. 
DD used all the hot water having a shower! :-S 
Plus I am still annoyed about the doctor. From what I can see they do give sweeps to woman with hx of sections and looking at my ante-natal care sheet this is normally discussed at the 38 week appointment. But not mine :-( 
So i'm going to ring the midwife today and just speak with her cause I feel clueless right now...........and tired. So i'm going to go back to bed as soon as I have taken DD to school. x


----------



## Jembug

morning ladies, congratulations on the new babies. Its so exciting getting on the computer and reading about the births.

Ive had hardly any signs of on coming labour, I'm feeling pretty fed up. Not much fun waiting around for the pain to begin.

My little girl has just woken up, trust me to have another when she is beginning to give me lie ins!

My little girl is 20months, is anyone else in the same position as me? Isla has started hitting and likes to hit her 'babies'. We have been putting her on the sofa, which she gets really upset.... I'm just worried on how to handle the situation when the baby is here? any advice welcome. Obvously I will include her in helping me with the baby and we have a present for her from the baby.

Anyway, hope you all have a good day, maybe one of us maybe in labout tonight??? so exciting x


----------



## evewidow

big congrats Wii !

lol wine...at least you tried haha.

jembug - when i had ds2 ds1 was a bit rough he was throwing his babies around etc but he seemed fine when a real baby came along , we just made sure he wasnt left out like reading to him while i fed ds2 etc.
he didnt really start trying to push/hit / fight him till ds2 was crawling and grabbing stuff off him but by that time he was older and was able to understand and got sent to the naughty step etc.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Jembug - My 20mnth old daughter is the same at times. I also worry about what she is going to be like with our new arrival :( I hope that she is going to be a good girl and understand what she is going to have to be like when he arrives lol.... I am starting to teach her to be gentle with anything that she is playing with. 

Rachael - i am hearing you through and through about the pains/pre-labour and the on and offness of it all... I am too exhausted and just want it to f*cking happen already lol... i think there are a few of us on here that are all the same right now. I know it sucks but try and take some comfort in knowing that we understand exactly how your feeling huni!!!! MASSIVE HUGS :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Oppsie forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS to Wii :) heheheh woop woop :) Well done darling!!!! Super jealous!!! 

Went to midwive today for check up.... everything is going well.. Measuring 39cms (for once he is actually measuring the correct amount) he is still 4/5th engaged. heart rate sitting nicely at 140-157 bpm :) Still super active :( seems he is very happily cooking away. 

I told midwife about that i think i have lost part of my plug and that i have been having contractions/ really bad bh since monday and she has sent me off to be seen by my doctor or an internal tomorrow afternoon at 5:15..... So it will be nice to see if i am dialated or anything....


----------



## winegums

Congrats wii, same weight as my son was! hope all is well can't wait to hear more :D xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winegums

Chilly Willy said:


> Jellybean! How long is it since we spoke! Go back over to your journal and fill me in on how you are!!! Holy Crap!!! You are due tomorrow!! How did we get here??

Chilllllllllly it's cos i'm always on this thread I don't go anywhere else really :haha: and gave up with my journal as no one looked at it :cry: lol! How are you? I'm confused with my due dates I've had 4 now!! 27th, 29th, 31st and 2nd! I'm think I'm going with 29th as that's written on my notes - which is day after tomorrow. How far are you now? How is everything? xxxx



Chilly Willy said:


> Winegums after all that you missed the whole point of the exercise!!! We've had a couple of those sessions but more along the lines of ..'right let's get you to where you need to be on the street and then you can finish off in the bank' so that no injuries are irritated more than they need to be!! ...If ye know what I mean!! Too cryptic??

hahahhh :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## evewidow

oh i almost forgot my big news ...drumroll please .........


i didnt have to get up to wee last night !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

however hubby had the worst snoring ever and kept rolling over onto my side -i mean to be fair i was prob taking up more than half of the bed but he was too close it was driving me insane , i usually like a cuddle but i just couldnt stand it i had to keep trying to roll him back over lol . so i still ddnt sleep but i didnt have to go toilet so thats great lol .


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> oh i almost forgot my big news ...drumroll please .........
> 
> 
> i didnt have to get up to wee last night !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> however hubby had the worst snoring ever and kept rolling over onto my side -i mean to be fair i was prob taking up more than half of the bed but he was too close it was driving me insane , i usually like a cuddle but i just couldnt stand it i had to keep trying to roll him back over lol . so i still ddnt sleep but i didnt have to go toilet so thats great lol .

yay, that is good!! i would have just kicked hubby though, in fact i do!! snoring is sooooooooooooooooo annoying!


----------



## evewidow

SPD means i cant kick him i did pinch his nose and possibly smack him in the face though lmao


----------



## winegums

haha! my oh is sleeping downstaires at the mo... i used to sleep through his snoring but now i wake up constantly and keep poking and shoving him and he gets annoyed and grabs his pillow and says 'im going downstairs' haha


----------



## winegums

ordered a tens machine this morning! kept meaning to do it but was looking for the cheapest price for the elle one


----------



## rachael872211

Thats brill Clare. Are you back on the antiboitics? 

I've just had a 3 hour sleep, and i'm feeling all happy again. x


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> ordered a tens machine this morning! kept meaning to do it but was looking for the cheapest price for the elle one

How much did you get it for? I looked at the Elles ones, they do look good. x


----------



## winegums

well i've been looking on ebay and for secondhand they were going for over £40 so i sucked it up and bought one from tensmachines.co.uk think that was the site. £52 including free 2nd class delivery (but i paid extra for 1st class lol just in case!)...

figured at the rate they are going on ebay i can get most of the money back afterwards anyway

I'm praying this will allow me to stay at home as long as poss!

I've been researching inductions etc for vbac but can't find much info about sweeps :( looking at the research i'm glad my hospital don't do inductions for vbacs though - the statistics aren't very good!


----------



## winegums

The most recent study done the results were


medical induction (prostglandin they insert) - scar rupture rate 2.9%
hormone drip type of induction - scar rupture rate 1.5%
breaking waters - scar rupture rate 1.2%
Foley catheter (not sure what this is - similar to a sweep apparently? need to look into it!) - scar rupture rate 0.76%
going into labour spontaneously & having normal delivery - scar rupture rate 0.45%


----------



## mummymadness

Hello ladies big congrats wi and yayyyy for no wees eve lol ..

Wine so sorry dtd wasnt eventful hope its real real soon for you though your next i can feel it in my waters lol.

Jem my son is 21 months and i am petrefied of how he is going to be with baby he is a bit ruff and still not sleeping well but i guess we will just manage some how .

iam waddling around fed up so i keep asking baby nicely to come out lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

Mummy madness my son is just turning 21months :D when was your little boy born?

My boy is good but VERY crazy he runs around non stop and throws things and likes to cilmb on everyone and hit people and all sorts - sounds like a monster but he does it good naturedly - giggling and kissing etc at the same time,.... just need to make him chill out a bit when the baby is here lol!

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I have a 10 yr old daughter and I worry too even at her age with how she will cope with a new baby. She has been my only child and I dont want her to think she is being replaced:shrug:. I love her so much. I try to include her in everything so she knows how important she is. I dont think we ever stop worrying about our kids.:thumbup:


----------



## evewidow

yes rach im back on the pills , double strength this time :S 

wine - im gonna buy a tens too i figured id sell it on ebay and id be no worse off than if i hired one in fact maybe even better off , ill look at that site as hubby is nagging me to get it now to stop my moaning lol . 

my youngest is 2 and a half now and i worry about hm as he is such a mommys boy he is attached to me all the time , i think he might be a put put out when the baby comes so i am hoping he doesnt try to take it out on her , plus he is used to playing with my 5 year old so they can be pretty rough lads. im sure it will all e fine though.

my plasterers have left the building woooo , now i have to go to some reading thing at my sons school then make dinner then take ds1 to karate then start operation clean up ready for midwofe home visit tomo ..wish me luck lol .


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats Bex (wii) - jeeeallllouuussss! Lil Lob won't even investiagte the idea of engaging and I am so done with this pregnancy!!! Attempted to vom (not voluntarily) on an empty stomach at 9am then met my bro's partner and sis for brek/coffee and was sick twice in the cafe then came home and vommed again!!! I am soooooo done with it!! I know I don't post on here much but basically this has been my experience since 7 weeks so I can't say that it has been an enjoyable experience - despite being aware that I am very lucky to be here now! Anyway - I'll shut up moaning now!

Winegums, I'm due next Wednesday - I think we had the same EDD originally (2nd??). Mine hasn't changed - well not according to me but ghe doc has always said the 3rd so I guess officially that's it which is this day next week (and also my bday!!).


----------



## winegums

Mines changed loads - was 31st originally then 27th then scan changed it to 29th but another scan said 2nd haha! i just stick to 29th because thats what is on my notes...

1 week till my consultant appointment to discuss c section :'( need this baby out within the next few days!


----------



## rachael872211

mrskcbrown said:


> I have a 10 yr old daughter and I worry too even at her age with how she will cope with a new baby. She has been my only child and I dont want her to think she is being replaced:shrug:. I love her so much. I try to include her in everything so she knows how important she is. I dont think we ever stop worrying about our kids.:thumbup:

My DD is 9 and really scares me how she will feel. She has been everything to me for the last 9 years and I don't want her to ever feel like she means less to me. She has been great with this pregnancy and I just hope she knows how much I love her. 



Chilly Willy said:


> Winegums, I'm due next Wednesday - I think we had the same EDD originally (2nd??). Mine hasn't changed - well not according to me but ghe doc has always said the 3rd so I guess officially that's it which is this day next week (and also my bday!!).

Do you know why your doc does that? Mine do that too.........say my EDD is the 4th, but my gestation is the 3rd. The 4th would put me at 40+1 :-S


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> Mines changed loads - was 31st originally then 27th then scan changed it to 29th but another scan said 2nd haha! i just stick to 29th because thats what is on my notes...
> 
> 1 week till my consultant appointment to discuss c section :'( need this baby out within the next few days!

I know how you feel. I'm a week behind you and i'm fretting now about him getting out before a section is even discussed. x


----------



## misznessa

CONGRATS FRANKI and WII!!! sorry i cant read all the posts im at work im just skimming through but congrats to u ladies!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

My dates change according to wich MW sees me lol, 1st scan dated me 8th lmp dated me 7th last scan dated me 9th lol.

My son was born Mid march 09 wine hun xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Mines changed loads - was 31st originally then 27th then scan changed it to 29th but another scan said 2nd haha! i just stick to 29th because thats what is on my notes...
> 
> 1 week till my consultant appointment to discuss c section :'( need this baby out within the next few days!
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm a week behind you and i'm fretting now about him getting out before a section is even discussed. xClick to expand...

Why do you girls have to have sections? Wouldn't induction be discussed first or did I miss something? Sometimes I have trouble keeping up with all of you! :flower:


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Mines changed loads - was 31st originally then 27th then scan changed it to 29th but another scan said 2nd haha! i just stick to 29th because thats what is on my notes...
> 
> 1 week till my consultant appointment to discuss c section :'( need this baby out within the next few days!
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm a week behind you and i'm fretting now about him getting out before a section is even discussed. xClick to expand...
> 
> Why do you girls have to have sections? Wouldn't induction be discussed first or did I miss something? Sometimes I have trouble keeping up with all of you! :flower:Click to expand...

because they have had sections before, some care trusts won't let them be induced?? (I think, correct me if I'm wrong). Though my friend had hers in september, she had had a section in the Norfolk and Norwich previously and they did try to induce her, it failed but :shrug: so i guess there must be more to your Rach?


----------



## winegums

Basically with vbac the risk of uterine rupture increases from around roughly 0.3% to around 2.5% after medical induction, which doesn't seem a lot but when it can cause both mum and baby to die it is significant so lots of hospitals now either refuse or really don't like inducing vbacs. It can also depend on circumstance for example if you have a section then a vbac and your having ANOTHER vbac the risk isnt quite as high...


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, sorry not been in here for a while. Congrats to all the new feb mummys :)

I had a midwife appointment today and was told baby was fully engaged! does anyone know if this means he may come early? 

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> Basically with vbac the risk of uterine rupture increases from around roughly 0.3% to around 2.5% after medical induction, which doesn't seem a lot but when it can cause both mum and baby to die it is significant so lots of hospitals now either refuse or really don't like inducing vbacs. It can also depend on circumstance for example if you have a section then a vbac and your having ANOTHER vbac the risk isnt quite as high...

I had a previous c-section but am having a vbac this time. In the US they will NOT give you a VBAC if you have to be induced. You must labor naturally in order to have a VBAC. So Im praying hard that my body does its job and I DONT have to be induced!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

I been 3/5ths for a week hun and no baby lol they can stay fully engaged for weeks but its a good start good luck xxx


----------



## rachael872211

No not that i'm aware there is more to mine. 

Its strange though cause you said your friend had one at the N&N. 

Unless they look at why you had a cesarean in the first place? Why did your friend have her 1st cesarean? 

Mine was failure to progress, looking at my VBAC fact sheet today it said this: 
"What are the chances of me having a successful VBAC?: If you have had a cesarean section because labour did not progress or your pelvis was small the success rate is lower at 65%." Normal success rate 70%. This is from statistics at the N&N. And it also says these figures are based on when woman go into labour on their own. 

I never asked at my consultant appointment about inductions...........it was only when I saw something online about it I asked my community midwife and she was like "NO" 
So now I am just confused. Sorry I have waffled on. I'm just trying to make sense of it but not getting anywhere. x


----------



## winegums

rachael if it was a CMW that said no inductions your hospital may actually allow them...

Personally i would choose not to, because i wouldn't really want to increase the risk - my friend is a qualified midwife and said in all the time she's worked she's seen 1 uterine rupture and it was the scariest thing she has witnessed so far

:S


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> No not that i'm aware there is more to mine.
> 
> Its strange though cause you said your friend had one at the N&N.
> 
> Unless they look at why you had a cesarean in the first place? Why did your friend have her 1st cesarean?
> 
> Mine was failure to progress, looking at my VBAC fact sheet today it said this:
> "What are the chances of me having a successful VBAC?: If you have had a cesarean section because labour did not progress or your pelvis was small the success rate is lower at 65%." Normal success rate 70%. This is from statistics at the N&N. And it also says these figures are based on when woman go into labour on their own.
> 
> I never asked at my consultant appointment about inductions...........it was only when I saw something online about it I asked my community midwife and she was like "NO"
> So now I am just confused. Sorry I have waffled on. I'm just trying to make sense of it but not getting anywhere. x

Hers was also failure to progress I think, she went into labour but it didn't progress then she got a bit panicky. It could be to do with the different consultant. It is poor that you are given different info/care even in the same hospital. she really didn't want another section but in the end she was just happy that Baby was fine.


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Mines changed loads - was 31st originally then 27th then scan changed it to 29th but another scan said 2nd haha! i just stick to 29th because thats what is on my notes...
> 
> 1 week till my consultant appointment to discuss c section :'( need this baby out within the next few days!
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm a week behind you and i'm fretting now about him getting out before a section is even discussed. xClick to expand...
> 
> Why do you girls have to have sections? Wouldn't induction be discussed first or did I miss something? Sometimes I have trouble keeping up with all of you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> because they have had sections before, some care trusts won't let them be induced?? (I think, correct me if I'm wrong). Though my friend had hers in september, she had had a section in the Norfolk and Norwich previously and they did try to induce her, it failed but :shrug: so i guess there must be more to your Rach?Click to expand...

Oops I didn't realize you had sections before. Sorry. :blush: That makes complete sense then. Oh I do hope you go naturally if that's what you're wanting. I'll send lots of labouring dust your way.


----------



## winegums

thank you jenni - my section was a verrrry horrible experience even though it was elective and i'd do anything right now to not be in that position again! might try some nipple stimulation tonight with my breast pump - its a decent electric double pump as i used it to exclusively express with my son


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats wii...hope your both well :)
hope all you ladies get your VBAC's :)

so thats 4 girls 4 boys...least boys aren't outnumbered now lol!! so who will be next?? x


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> thank you jenni - my section was a verrrry horrible experience even though it was elective and i'd do anything right now to not be in that position again! might try some nipple stimulation tonight with my breast pump - its a decent electric double pump as i used it to exclusively express with my son

I don't wanna like get all up in ur biznez (that's my ghetto talk, haha) but if you were to go over the recommended delivery date given by the hospital have you discussed monitoring instead of a section? I don't know any statistics so you can tell me to totally shut it, but was just wondering if asking for monitoring until bubs is ready would be an option?


----------



## winegums

Just stood up and thought I peed myself :( put my hand down there n there's clear water running down my leg but it doesn't smell like anything. Sounds promising, however i have a gut feeling that this isn't 'it' :(


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Just stood up and thought I peed myself :( put my hand down there n there's clear water running down my leg but it doesn't smell like anything. Sounds promising, however i have a gut feeling that this isn't 'it' :(

ooo, I hope it is your waters, isn't that how Wii started? fx!!


----------



## Chilly Willy

PaiytonsMummy said:


> so thats 4 girls 4 boys...least boys aren't outnumbered now lol!! so who will be next?? x

Pick me pick me....



winegums said:


> Just stood up and thought I peed myself :( put my hand down there n there's clear water running down my leg but it doesn't smell like anything. Sounds promising, however i have a gut feeling that this isn't 'it' :(

Jeez Jellybean! That sounds like the real deal to me - clear non-smelling water running down your leg???? What part of that 'isn't it'???


----------



## wiiwidow

Ooh fingers crossed wine that's exactly how mine started! Have you got your pad on now?

Franki so glad to read all is well- and congrats! Xx

Quick update from me am still in hosp, bubs is gorgeous will post pics when I get on a computer. Feeding is quote tough he was a bit traumatised after getting stuck! Basically having been in the correct position for nigh on 6 weeks he decided to turn back to back and face up so his was was trying to come out at the wrong angle. Will do a full north story when I get a mo but basically we ended up with forceps etc! All well now tho and happiest family around! :) xx thanks for all your best wishes xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

oh good luck winegums....hope its your waters :) x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Eeek Bex - sounds eugh! But so glad you are all happy and well!


----------



## rachael872211

Hmm thats what i'm wondering........I don't actually know what the hosp allows. I think it said on my fact sheet they may consider a induction. I really havent been finding out enough information :-S 

Thanks jenni! I hope it works. 

I just noticed some specs of blood in my knickers, in my discharge. Not much though. Could it be part of my plug? 

Wine it sounds very promising to me!!!! Keep us updated  I get so excited when we get signs or go into labour. lol. 

Oh bless wii! Looking forward to seeing the pictures  My DD done that. She was in correct position and then my waters went and she went back to back. x


----------



## winegums

run out of tena pads - typical!! found some always sanitry towls in the cuboard so have one of them on now i guess i'll wait and see. i don't feel any different at all - no pressure no pain hmmm think my body is teasing me

wii, i'm sorry your birth wasn't great but i'm glad your happy and got your little boy now :) can't wait to hear (and see) more :p

Jenni - that is the plan. I have just spoken to a midwife friend who said there are no problems with sweeps and vbacs. you can also have more than one sweep if nothing happens so i'm definately going to mention that to my consultant. Also if i'm still overdue i will ask to be monitored rather than a section.

Rachael I don't know if this helps explain but my friend just explained it to me really well

with a vbac the lowest chance of having a repeat section or instrumental delivery is spontaneously going into labour...

after this in (her) hospital they would try a hormone drip as you can turn it up or down to release different amounts of hormones - if there is a problem they can immediately stop it.

With the inductions where they insert a tablet behind your cervix (prostglandins) it will start contractions but after that you cannot control it - so if something happens they can't stop you from contracting which will make it worse. If that makes sense? So this type of induction really should be an extreme last resort with an overdue vbac who doesn't want a section.

There is also ARM but this could lead to nothing and increase the chances of infection if you don't go into labour etc etc


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Wine, that happen with my DS didn't get pains till I was admitted to Hosp!

Sounds like your going to be going soon too Rachael good luck too :)

Oh how exciting it's all happening :dance:


----------



## carmyz

winegums good luck hun i hope this is it :happydance:

not much happenin here same old crap lol..had my antenatal yesterday all is good with bubs but shes not engaged just head down low i cryed as soon as i got into the car i was so hopin to hear something positive ..go bk in 2wks on my due date i really hope i dont make it lol

my family think i will go sometime around the 2nd of feb i hope so,i wouldnt mind the 30th actually its my late nans bday and i miss her so much :cry:

hopin to hear some more birth announcements soon:happydance:


----------



## wiiwidow

Wine it was 12 hours from my waters going to the contractions kicking in! So get what you need to get done now! Plus the rlt and ep did their job I was contracting every 3 mins and dilated to 3 cms after 1 hr of monitoring in hosp and dilated to 7 cm's after another couple! So fx for you! X


----------



## Jenniflower

Well forget our previous convo sounds like this is the start of things! :happydance: Do the whole laying down for like 30 min to an hour and then get up again, if it's a big trickle again it's most def you waters! :thumbup:


----------



## evewidow

good luck to thoses possibly in labour i hope to log on in the morning to more gorgeous baby pics :D


----------



## winegums

grrr no more leaking not even a drop..

i was being sooo patient before but now im done lol need baby here before next thurs because i cba with my consultant!


----------



## rachael872211

Do you know if they are going to do something on the day of your appointment? 

I know your frustrations hun. 

When did you have your first? x


----------



## winegums

me rachael? i dont think so im going to ask for a sweep if nothings happened by thurs but not sure if they could do it there or then or if id have to make another appointment!

i had my son May 2009.. had a home water birth planned but at 39weeks they realised he was breech and persuaded (i.e forced) me to have a c section which i had 3 days later


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> me rachael? i dont think so im going to ask for a sweep if nothings happened by thurs but not sure if they could do it there or then or if id have to make another appointment!
> 
> i had my son May 2009.. had a home water birth planned but at 39weeks they realised he was breech and persuaded (i.e forced) me to have a c section which i had 3 days later

Sorry yeah that question was aimed for you. Ah yeah I totally forgot for a moment you had to have planned section.


----------



## mummymadness

I wish you a big pool of water when you go to bed tonight wine hun :).

Rach i had the speckles of blood in discharge when i got all them pains last week i think it was either irritated cervix or a tiny tiny bit of plug ..

I am sooo tired and spent the last 2 weeks without getting comfy on the sofa once !! my backs killing so decided to live dangerously ha ha ha and lounge on a comfy sofa for the last few hours lol.

Going to attempt swimming again tomorrow hope to see some birth announcements when i get home :) xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

I'd like to have a baby today please!


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Rach i had the speckles of blood in discharge when i got all them pains last week i think it was either irritated cervix or a tiny tiny bit of plug ..

I did wonder that. 



Chilly Willy said:


> I'd like to have a baby today please!

I'll 2nd that. x


----------



## lucky3

Chilly Willy said:


> I'd like to have a baby today please!

:haha: good luck!!! and you Rach :)

Wine (or anyone) how long after giving birth does the SPD go? Just wondering if Wii's pain will have gone yet?


----------



## Josiejo

39 weeks today and feel really poorly. Have been very sick this morning and had really bad heartburn. Have got a midwifes appointment this morning and hoping she'll give me a sweep .... just want to start feeling normal again. Sorry to sound depressed this morning .... feeling really down and tearful :cry:


----------



## rachael872211

Josiejo said:


> 39 weeks today and feel really poorly. Have been very sick this morning and had really bad heartburn. Have got a midwifes appointment this morning and hoping she'll give me a sweep .... just want to start feeling normal again. Sorry to sound depressed this morning .... feeling really down and tearful :cry:

Yep me too. Feeling low today. :cry: 

Good luck at your appointment today hun. x


----------



## winegums

Spd varies Hun for some people it completely goes once the baby is gone for others it can persist for months, for some people it can fade a lot but still hurt a bit for a while and some people it goes but comes back in bursts at random times!

So i had the worst nights sleep ever last night I was all itchy and painful down there kept drifting in and out of sleep... Realised in the night it was the bloody always pad so rippee it off and got some sleep but the spd was killing by thy point...

Got up this morning and the heating hadnt come on and my little boys dressing gown and warm clothes are all still on the airer from when I washed them last night so we are sat here shivering all morning.. The house is so draughty it takes so long to warm up :(


----------



## evewidow

whoever mentioned the blood in discharge this can be thrush aswell - thats what i was told mine was.

gah - no babies to see this morning :( 

Full term today - after the weekend we are commencing operation eviction !!


----------



## rachael872211

That was me with the blood in discharge. If it is thrush, its bloody persistent. 

Does thrush harm the baby when coming down birth canal? x


----------



## winegums

After treating my thrush it's always come back within a few days :( never happened before now but iv given up even doing anything about it now! 

Nice surprise in the post this morning... Tens machine and clary sage oil :D xxx


----------



## Josiejo

Just come back from midwife. Been having mild contractions every 15 mins, she examined me and I'm a good 2-3cm and she said that I'm in early labour and should have the baby either by tonight or by tomorrow morning at the latest. Thank god for that ..... bring on the pain!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ohhh, Josiejo!! Congrats!!! I must admit, I'm a bit jealous... hehehehe Goodluck!!!


----------



## lucky3

Josiejo said:


> Just come back from midwife. Been having mild contractions every 15 mins, she examined me and I'm a good 2-3cm and she said that I'm in early labour and should have the baby either by tonight or by tomorrow morning at the latest. Thank god for that ..... bring on the pain!!!!!

Yay go Josie!! Can't wait to hear more


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I woke up at 3:22 this morning because of a strong contraction, and haven't been able to go back to sleep.. It's now 4:50am, and I feel more like it's 11... This is weird for me lol just like yesterday I was super awake and feeling great for once, regardless of my back killing me... Somehow I feel... different? I'm not sure how it is though, it's strange.. My mom says I'm glowing more than usual, too... Anyways.. enough rambling.. hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and just saw pictures of Wii's baby on her facebook... Adorable!! :D Congrats again!! :)


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> After treating my thrush it's always come back within a few days :( never happened before now but iv given up even doing anything about it now!
> 
> Nice surprise in the post this morning... Tens machine and clary sage oil :D xxx

same here mine just comes back but i guess thats the 7 odd weeks of antibiotics , ive learnt to live with the thrush now its the least of my annoying problems



Josiejo said:


> Just come back from midwife. Been having mild contractions every 15 mins, she examined me and I'm a good 2-3cm and she said that I'm in early labour and should have the baby either by tonight or by tomorrow morning at the latest. Thank god for that ..... bring on the pain!!!!!

ooh how exciting , good luck !

oh and dont forget a push by push update is required on here lol :winkwink:


i got midwife coming to the house at 2 , hope she doesnt need to snoop round anywhere as im not really in the mood for cleaning


----------



## Chilly Willy

OOO good luck JosieJo


----------



## Chilly Willy

1sttimemom08 said:


> Oh, and just saw pictures of Wii's baby on her facebook... Adorable!! :D Congrats again!! :)

Hmmm - went on for a look at Wii's bub but can't see any? Where does she have them? Have looked on her wall and in her photos but :nope:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Chilly Willy said:


> 1sttimemom08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and just saw pictures of Wii's baby on her facebook... Adorable!! :D Congrats again!! :)
> 
> Hmmm - went on for a look at Wii's bub but can't see any? Where does she have them? Have looked on her wall and in her photos but :nope:Click to expand...

She has two in her mobile upload album :) (Beccy Brougham... right? I get everyone's screen names and real names confused sometimes hehehe)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh!! So I feel like I'm posting a lot already this morning, but now (7:30am) I've been having contractions about every 10 minutes. At first they were kinda weak... Now they are getting stronger, and I feel them in my hips more than anything. PLUS I lost another chunk of my plug! No blood (again), just pure white.. but it was a good chunk (sorry if TMI)....

My mom was nervous to go to work and leave me home alone, but I made her go anyways.. I'm going to try to just carry on with my day.. but these contractions are getting mighty strong, and the crampy feeling in my hips and pelvis is not as easy to ignore now.... 

I think what makes me MORE excited is that a friend of mine (who, mind you, has a history of promonition type dreams) text me last night and said she had a dream that I had my baby the 28th (today)... I hadn't talked to her in over a month, so it was a huge surprise!


My fingers are crossed!! But I don't want to hold my breath, I'm so tired of false alarms lol :)


----------



## evewidow

fx zealia is on her way then :)

midwife just came .she forgot my pack and is dropping it in later :dohh: , basically asked where i wanted to give birth etc i said id planned the back room but i was happy to go with the flow of whatever, asked if i wanted them to bring pethadine i said no (had it with ds1 didn like it ) asked if i wanted the leg injection - the one that gets the placenta out , asked if i wanted baby vit k and then gave me the number to ring if i go into labour - all systems go !


----------



## Josiejo

just a quick update ... contractions coming more frequently and more painful, guess it's all systems go!! Will update later x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Thank you, Eve!! And how exciting, to know that everything is ready for you!! :D


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Good luck and congrats, Josiejo!!!! :D :D


----------



## lucky3

i saw beccy's pics earlier - he is Gorgeous!! But when i looked earlier I couldn't find them either Chilly, so perhaps she moved them?

she did text me earlier to see if i could put them on here but i can't even get me scan pic to upload so I am useless!!

good luck girls with pains, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Virginia

Oo!! Good luck to those in labour!! How exciting!!

I have nothing to report except an ultrasound later today at 1:30 (in 4 hours).


----------



## rachael872211

Good Luck Josie! I like the "bring on the pain" lol. 

Lets hope its the start for you too 1sttimemom. 

Wine, what are you supposed to do with Clary Sage? I got mine a couple of weeks ago but have only used it about 3 times, and my god it stinks! 

If I have got thrush. I give up! It isn't bothering me so I'll just keep it for now. lol. 

I've also got cracks in the edges of my mouth and its really sore..........like my mouth wants to be bigger! lol. I showed my sister and she thinks its a vitamin deficiency. Her husband gets it all the time when he has binge drinking sessions, like holidays. But I don't really know what to do about mine......I already take pregnacare, so don't want to overdose on vitimins. x


----------



## evewidow

is the mouth thing not just cus its bloody cold - school walks etc = chapped lips ? idk :S

josie - good luck its getting exciting

lucky - cmon get to grips with the technology we wanna see a piccy lol !

picked my son up from school today and the teacher wanted a word i thought uh oh whats he done now ..but it was good he has been moved up to higher reading level and is about a whole school year infront with his reading now *proud mommy moment *


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> is the mouth thing not just cus its bloody cold - school walks etc = chapped lips ? idk :S
> 
> josie - good luck its getting exciting
> 
> lucky - cmon get to grips with the technology we wanna see a piccy lol !
> 
> picked my son up from school today and the teacher wanted a word i thought uh oh whats he done now ..but it was good he has been moved up to higher reading level and is about a whole school year infront with his reading now *proud mommy moment *

ah bless, well done :)

I can't even find the photos now?!!? I just had a thing on facebook saying she had changed her profile pic to one of baby boy, now that's not showing either...weird!!!

good news - the tiler has finally finished -was supposed to take a day and a half, took 4 :dohh:!! it does look good though, phew. now the skirtings will be done Monday - guess yo have to hang on a little longer little girlie!! She is jiggling like mad now, when do they slow down? Or is she going to be another gymnastic monkey like the others?!!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Good Luck Josie! I like the "bring on the pain" lol.
> 
> Lets hope its the start for you too 1sttimemom.
> 
> Wine, what are you supposed to do with Clary Sage? I got mine a couple of weeks ago but have only used it about 3 times, and my god it stinks!
> 
> If I have got thrush. I give up! It isn't bothering me so I'll just keep it for now. lol.
> 
> I've also got cracks in the edges of my mouth and its really sore..........like my mouth wants to be bigger! lol. I showed my sister and she thinks its a vitamin deficiency. Her husband gets it all the time when he has binge drinking sessions, like holidays. But I don't really know what to do about mine......I already take pregnacare, so don't want to overdose on vitimins. x

You can either take a bath with the CS, burn it in an oil burner, or mix it with an oil and rub on your tum tum. It is quite strong isn't? Oh! and on the day you can put it on a hanky or small cloth and inhale it during contractions. 

I agree with Eve, they're probably just chapped no? Are you drinking plenty of water?


----------



## rachael872211

My actual lips r ok. It's just my joker style scabs. Lol. 

To be honest I haven't been drinking much. The last couple of days I have cos oh had a go at me, but before that I had been a bit useless. 

Josiejo and 1sttimemom.......how u both doing? Any update? X


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm still waiting. My sister and I went and walked around the mall here to try to bring it on. But nothing yet. The contractions are pretty regular, happening whether I'm walking or sitting, but they aren't really painful enough to send me driving to the hospital yet... I'm too tired of false alarms lol


And it's strange you ladies can't see the pics... I'll switch computers and post them for her :) (I just can't do it from the one I'm on now for some reason... figures lmao) :)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Here is a link for now...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150378209765523&set=a.390827635522.369429.807670522

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150378209765523&set=a.390827635522.369429.807670522


----------



## winegums

eve well done to your little one!!!!! that's so lovely

rachael clary sage i've been burning it all day in the oil burner - the thing with the candle and the water bowl on top add a couple of drops to the water... i actually quite like the smell hehe! you can also add some to baths etc or mix with a 'carrier' type massage oil and massage on your belly BUT don't put it directly onto your skin!!

1st time mom & josie good luck to you both hope to hear some promising updates soon! :D

I REALLY wanna see wiis bubba :( feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## winegums

ok should have refreshed the page first thank you for the links 1st time..... he is sooooooooooooo cute congrats wii!!!!!!

rachael put some stuff on your lips - moisturising cream and drink lots of water dehydration and cold weather are both really bad for lips! xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ok, here are the pics she has posted so far :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs885.ash1/179342_10150378527680523_807670522_17106141_1367752_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs900.ash1/180825_10150378456240523_807670522_17105087_1490485_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs067.snc6/167741_10150378212740523_807670522_17101189_5035335_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs043.snc6/167319_10150378209765523_807670522_17101145_4590749_n.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww he is adorable wi , And ooooo Josie good luck carnt wait to see piccies of bubs.

Wine happy due date hunny your next you gotta be :).

Rach i am sure all this tiny blood bits etc is helping us along some how lol.

I am bouncing like mad on my ball and really trying today would love him to come before my birthday tomorrow :). xxxx


----------



## winegums

omg gorgeoussssssssssssssssss pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Oh my god how tiny and gorgeous! 

Oh I reeeeeeeally want mine. Lol. 

I'm going to go drink some more water.


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Awwww he is adorable wi , And ooooo Josie good luck carnt wait to see piccies of bubs.
> 
> Wine happy due date hunny your next you gotta be :).
> 
> Rach i am sure all this tiny blood bits etc is helping us along some how lol.
> 
> I am bouncing like mad on my ball and really trying today would love him to come before my birthday tomorrow :). xxxx

I hope so! Lol. 

Lol. U only have 3 hours left today. X


----------



## mummymadness

Yep im pulling out the stops walking round the house and jumping star jacks i look like a crazed lunatic lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

right i'm off to have a bath with clary sage oil, wish me luck ;)

oh did i mention did nipple stimulation last night with breast pump but nothing happened - boo! might try again later :p

xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Morning ladies :) 
How are you all??? 

Well doctor didnt tell me much yesterday!!! I am furious!!! 1 1/2cms dialated, 4/5th engaged, def in pre-labour but there is nothing they can do (in regards to a sweep) untill i am overdue!!!! I dont see the difference in 1 week!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Mummymadness, I know what you mean!! I've been doing that for a little over a week now!! All it did was give me sore legs... ha!!

Today though, the contractions have been steady, and my hips and back are killing me, but... I don't feel like it's enough to head in yet. I'm going to at least wait it out until my mom gets home from work. I'm hoping this is it, because it is pretty painful.... but who knows anymore? I would go by the "when my water breaks, go in" theory, but my mom said with 3/4 of her kids, they had to break her water for her. Only one of them, the water broke. The rest, she was almost fully dilated and her waters wouldn't break..... so I don't know what to watch for anymore!!! hahaha The dr said if I get more than 4 contractions in an hour, go in.. but she also said "if you are feeling the contractions mostly in your back, you may not even notice that you're having contractions, so it could be hard to time..."... I feel so lost lol


----------



## evewidow

awwww cute pics thanks for posting :D its all so real now seeing all these babies.

mummy to be - hope it hurrys up for you 

mummymadness - perhaps you will share a birthday instead !

1sttimemom - o thnk you just "know" when you need to go in . for both of mine i just stayed at home in comfort for as long as i could stand it, you soon get to a point where you are like ok i NEED to go in now.


----------



## carmyz

goodluck josie

fingers crossed 1sttimemom i hope this is it

mandy - sux they didnt do a sweep how dumb..i hope something happens for u soon xx

wow alot of us are popping lol soo jealous nothing is happenin with me..so boring!!

goodluck to everyone else whos tryin to bring on labour i hope it works..i would love to have her 2moro its my nans bday..fingers crossed


----------



## winegums

mummy to be, i hope things happen for you but 4/5ths isnt actually engaged and you can be up to 2-3cm dilated for days before anything happens :( however if you're getting contractions that are getting stronger and more regular then you're def in early labour! good luck hun xxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to go in when my mom gets home from work. My back and hips have been in constant pain for the last hour or two, and it's hard to time my contractions because I feel some in my back, some in my front, and some in both.... but all with pain now. So it's hard to tell what to time now. Last time I was in the hosp., I could see contractions happening on the monitor that I couldn't even feel very well... lol


----------



## mummymadness

awwww will be kinda sweet to share my birthday with bubs, Or after that i would love the 5th my nanna who died that was her birthday .

1sttime i really hope this is it hun good luck xxx


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Josie and 1sttimemom:hugs:
And mummymadness :)
Anyone else getting very bad cramps after eating mainly after dinner like tramped wind :blush:


----------



## evewidow

i need to find my pump and get on my ball i think , i feel left out everyone bouncing lol


----------



## Marlarky

My bump has dropped!!!!! :happydance: 
Last night when I was laying in bed had horrible heartburn and backache, and starting getting that "burning sensation" in my vag, which is babys head pushing down on my cervix and then today I was looking at my bump in the mirror, and I was thinking, "wow my bump looks different, what's different??" and all of a sudden I was like "OMG MOM!!! My bump dropped!!" and she came over and was looking at it and was like, "wow, yeah it is lower. Should be soon now!!!" GSHJFO; AHHHHHHH!!!! FBIHFJSIFBDF

hahah sorry, im just really excited. At my 34 weeks appt I wasnt effaced, dilated or engaged at all. So they are checkng me again at next weeks appt (37 weeks) I am hoping he will be mostly engaged and hopefully dialating a littttleeee bitt!!!!! :D

Does anybody have anything big left to buy for baby? We just bought crib and changing table so thats really all we needed now except for the swing :)


----------



## winegums

but eve don't you have spd? birth balls kill with spd :(

i haven't been able to use mine at all... until this week where for about 3 days i rested and did nothing and a lot of my pain went away... so i thought oh well i will try it - sat on it for 15 minutes and the pain has been back ever since :( really regret it now


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> but eve don't you have spd? birth balls kill with spd :(
> 
> i haven't been able to use mine at all... until this week where for about 3 days i rested and did nothing and a lot of my pain went away... so i thought oh well i will try it - sat on it for 15 minutes and the pain has been back ever since :( really regret it now

ahh bugger , i thought it might help .


----------



## rachael872211

I have been rubbish with my ball. I sit on it when I'm talking on the phone and that's about it. It gives me really bad heartburn. Lol. Can it actually bring on labour? 

I've given up on operation eviction. I feel hopeless. Lol. 

Good luck 1sttimemom. Hope u get some good news. Keep us updated. X


----------



## Virginia

Alright...so had the ultrasound and they estimated her at 8 pounds 4 ounces now...going by that ultrasound, my due date would be Feb 12th...it stays the 15th on all my papers...She's basically huge. Lol. I am a little worried because her belly was measuring really big - at like 41 weeks while the rest of her was measuring at or smaller than her real gestation...so it evened out to me being 37+6...I'm not sure what a huge belly means, and I called my doctor but she didn't have the results so I won't know what it means until Monday. UGH. I really just wish she would come...she's gonna be so big if she waits any longer...of course, the scan can be wrong by up to 15 ounces...so she could be as small as 7lbs 5oz or as big as 9lbs 3oz...


----------



## winegums

I wouldn't worry too much about scans Hun with my son I had growth scans as my belly was measuring like 32 at 39 weeks they said he was tiny and might need to be in nicu and wasn't getting nutrients which was why he wasn't growing etc.... Turned out he was actually pretty average at 1oz under 7lbs lol!'good luck for monday though anyway just don't worry too much about the size xxx


----------



## winegums

I feel really weird and hormonal and tearful tonight


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> but eve don't you have spd? birth balls kill with spd :(
> 
> i haven't been able to use mine at all... until this week where for about 3 days i rested and did nothing and a lot of my pain went away... so i thought oh well i will try it - sat on it for 15 minutes and the pain has been back ever since :( really regret it now

See my birth ball actually works wonders on my SPD. Well what I mean to say is it feels great sitting on it. But I do tend to get a bit stiff when I get off.


----------



## evewidow

hope everyone is ok today , midwife has bought my box over i havent nosied in it yet hubby put it away somewhere pfft.

started my EPO and managed to sucesfully if disapointingly (lol ) DTD told hubby he is on an eviction operation haha

lazy day here today , helped my son do his homework and his reading for school and now we are all just chilling .

anyone else up to anything ?


----------



## Franki83

hey girls, fleeting visit as mommy has to be human cow again shortly!
it is official, i am over producing milk, making it hard for him to latch on cos of the fullness of them... gutted! 
but my pc is still driving me nuts as i cant get my installation for my phone or anything to work.. so for pics, sorry they are only a couple, but they were stolen from my sisters facebook, lol. 

this is baby Benjamin less than an hour old xxxx





aaaw hope you guys are gonna have them soon! i cant wiat to see more pics! 
come on baby boys!!!!


----------



## evewidow

aww franki he is a real cutie pie !


----------



## Franki83

he is a right little lump, lol, 4oz already, he a hungry bubba, lol, my little Benjamin Bunny, lol


----------



## rachael872211

Aww I agree. He is a cutie! 

Im not doing much today. Now going to have my lunch and do some tidying up :-( 

Has 1sttimemom updated anything on her Facebook? X


----------



## Chilly Willy

My bump is so sore today. Have been finding it really hard to get comfy sitting, lying, standing. It just feels really tight. Also feeling really sick but I guess that's not massively new for me! Maybe this LO is finally starting to engage?


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Aww I agree. He is a cutie!
> 
> Im not doing much today. Now going to have my lunch and do some tidying up :-(
> 
> Has 1sttimemom updated anything on her Facebook? X

last update was : No baby tonight. I'm going to try to sleep since i've been up since three thirty in the morning. Goodnight. Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## winegums

Aww bless she doesn't sound too happy..

Franki what gorgeous pics!!!! So happy for you

Starting to get jealous now lol :p

This weekend is busy for me hopefully OHs last 2 days off before bubs arrives so we are collecting last minute bits we got off eBay the baby swing, playmat etc also doing lots of cleaning tidying etc and tomorrow putting up the Moses basket and finishing packing hospital bag etc lol

I'm knackered already :(


----------



## evewidow

i love how we all go mad cleaning then by the time we have had our babies we will be so knackered the house will be a mess again, i sometimes wonder why i bother haha

my baby is all in my ribs today kills :(


----------



## Ley

Don't forget to pm me birth details for the front page ladies x

Can anyone give me breastfeeding advice? Megan last fed properly at 11am, she had a quick 5 minute top up at about 1pm but it was hardly anything.
She's been sleeping ever since and I am totally engorged. I've tried waking her for a feed but she's having none of it, she's so tired she won't latch.
Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## evewidow

Ley said:


> Don't forget to pm me birth details for the front page ladies x
> 
> Can anyone give me breastfeeding advice? Megan last fed properly at 11am, she had a quick 5 minute top up at about 1pm but it was hardly anything.
> She's been sleeping ever since and I am totally engorged. I've tried waking her for a feed but she's having none of it, she's so tired she won't latch.
> Anyone know what I should do?

have you tried ringing a breast feeding counceller/support line . they helped me loads when i had ds2 and he was losing weight/not latching etc. dpe you local hospital have a support line you can ring ?

or try bf forum on here

sorry cant be more help i had the opposite problems with my son ? 

maybe express some and freeze to help the engorgement ?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Hello, ladies... Hope everyone is well.

Well, my back is killing me, hips are killing me, there is TONS of pressure and some pain down there.... but the contractions slowed down DRAMATICALLY, and are only happening every 15-20 min. or so, and aren't very strong any more. Sooo I'm still waiting. I'm hoping she'll come this weekend, but at least if she doesn't, I know I can be induced Monday night. This feeling is pretty miserable... Sorry for my complaining.. just not feeling too great now (so much for the "feeling the best I have in months" feeling that I had a couple days ago.. guess that was the calm before the storm! hehe)...
Thank you, ladies, for watching for me... hopefully I'll have better news soon...


Franki, he is adorable!!!! Congrats again!!

Ley, my mom said she had that problem with my younger sister and BF... She said that first thing is you need to pump just a tiny bit (or self express) just enough so you aren't so engourged (she said she was SO frustrated with it, she cried because of it.. but it'll be ok), that way baby will latch on... she was told by the hospital to flick the bottom of babe's feet just a couple times to wake them up more so they'll latch on and eat, because they need to eat, and that if you are THAT engorged, chances are she needs a good feeding. Also, try expressing a little and touching her lips with it.. could get her to latch if she's still refusing...
I hope that helps!! :) I'm SO glad I have my mom here for help with BF.. she nursed me and my younger sister, and had her fair share of issues, had to have the consultants help her quite a bit. I feel like she's my coach/consultant :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi all another fleeting iPhone post from me! Thank you for posting the pics 1st time that was a real help. Dnt know what's up with my fb but it's playing silly! Thanks for all your congratulations and messages, he is adorable tho I am biased! V tired and still v sore will do a birth story when Ive got a bit of energy but I can def say the rlt did the trick my labour was 10hrs from 1st conts til he was confirmed stuck and I'm sure that's down to the tea! 

Anyway good luck all keep dtd as that was what worked for me! Fx for you all can't wait to hear more news. Oh and we've named him Oscar Joseph :) xxx


----------



## evewidow

good choice of name wii :D


----------



## Ley

thanks for the bf advice, this is the first time I ever had success at breastfeeding and it makes me feel really good to know I am doing it but I worry constantly that I'm doing something wrong or that she's not getting enough.

wii, thanks for your pm, I put the details on the front page. Congratulations, he is gorgeous!

I agree about dtd, and also lots of walking! My car has been in the garage for the last week and for the 3 days before I went into labour I was walking everywhere.

I can't wait until you all have your babies. I feel a bit out of the loop now I've given birth lol


----------



## juicylove

Hi Ley this will be my 3rd try at the BF too, I really hope it works fir me too good luck :hugs: 

I'm so fed up now feel very hormonal just after been sick again nose is bleeding it's so draining at this stage :( :(


----------



## winegums

this will be my 2nd try at bfing! really hope it works for me too! but i wont beat myself up if it doesn't because that's what i did last time and i ended up really down about it... whatever will be will be!

been sniffin the clary sage again lol! longer time with breast pump last night, clary sage bath + left a tissue with clary sage by my bed in the night - spent about 4 hours today driving around on quite a few bumpy country roads...

jenni i'm surprised the birth ball helped your spd? it's recommended not to use them with pelvic pain as the point of them is to keep your legs apart to balance on the ball and it opens your pelvis but with spd you should try to keep your legs close together as it can make the pain worse otherwise and anything that does things to your pelvis isn't good for it either

wii i love the name hun!! joseph was on our list for first names..

and ley i'm sure you're doing fine hun... babies often don't eat much at first or it seems like they aren't having a lot.... go get a marble and look at the size - because that's the size of a newborns stomach and anymore milk than that much can make them sick - lots of babies get overfed without realising and thats why babies can be sick quite a lot!

xxx


----------



## Josiejo

Well, nothing to report here. Contractions are far and few between at the moment. I'm gutted particularly as the midwife said that she would expect me to have the baby by this morning because I was a good 3cm when she examined me Friday morning. Something is happening, I can feel pain in my cervix whenever I move, just waiting for the contractions to be a bit more regular and painful. Will keep you all updated x


----------



## winegums

Ley



> Your Newborn's Stomach - Day 1-10
> 
> The chart below shows the average size of a newborn's stomach and how much milk it can hold at birth. Now you can see why your colostrum, or early milk, is more than enough to fill your newborn's tummy.
> 
> https://www.ameda.com/sites/all/themes/ameda/img/stomach.jpg
> 
> But there is more. Researchers have found that on Day 1, the newborn's small stomach does not stretch to hold more, as it will even a day later.
> 
> Countless hospital nurses have learned the hard way that on the first day when newborns are fed an ounce or two by bottle, most of it tends to come right back up. The walls of the newborn stomach stay firm, pushing out the extra milk rather than stretching to hold it.
> 
> On Day 1, a newborn's stomach can hold about one-sixth to one-fourth of an ounce (5 to 7 ml) per feeding. Not surprisingly, this amount of colostrum is ready and waiting in the breast.
> 
> By Day 3, as the baby gets many more of these small feedings, his stomach expands to about the size of a ping pong ball to hold more milk.
> 
> By Day 10 it is the size of an extra large chicken egg.
> 
> Is it a good idea to give a newborn more milk at each feeding to try to stretch out the stomach sooner? No. This is not a case of more is better. Many small feedings set up a healthy eating pattern right from the start. Experts tell us that it is healthier for adults to eat smaller amounts more often, and the same is true for babies and children. Coaxing a baby to take more milk may lead to overfeeding. If feeling overfull at feedings becomes the norm for a baby, this may lead to unhealthy eating habits that contribute to childhood obesity later.

_Nancy Mohrbacher, IBCLC, FILCA, Lactation Consultant, Ameda Breastfeeding Products
Coauthor of Breastfeeding Made Simple: Seven Natural Laws for Nursing Mothers_


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies...good luck to all whos in labour, hope your LOs arrive soon
wii...love the name and he is gorgeous :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

this is the 4000th post :) x


----------



## evewidow

@ wine i didnt have success at bf my 1st but found it much easier with the 2nd , i think its cus you dont spend all your time worrying about all the other stuff you did with your 1st , like every little sneeze , cough , hiccup , do they need changing how to wind them etc all that is already built in 2nd time so you can kinda concentrate more ..well thats how i was for me anyway

@josie - sorry things arent moving along quickly :(


----------



## rachael872211

Eve, I totally agree! I knacker myself cleaning, only for it to need doing the next day. lol.

Ley, sorry I can't help. I was the total other way around with DD. I couldn't stop the milk coming out. I hope you solve it soon though. 

wiiwidow, that's a lovely name  I'm going to keep going with the rlt, even though I can't stand it anymore. Hope the birth was ok..............you said he got stuck? 

Josie, sorry to hear contractions have slowed down. Fingers crossed they pick up for you soon. 

I've spent the day feeling irritable. Lucky for OH and DD! I'm going to go for a walk on the beach tomorrow. Hopefully it might break my waters or something. lol. x


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> wiiwidow, that's a lovely name  I'm going to keep going with the rlt, even though I can't stand it anymore. Hope the birth was ok..............you said he got stuck?

Thank you :)

Yeah, I had a very easily progressing labour, waters went at about 3am, went in for monitoring about 1pm the next day, all fine on monitor. They took a while to discharge me and after telling me to come back at 8am the next day for an induction or if my contractions started and became every 5 minutes lasting over a minute, by the time they came back with my notes I was contracting every 3 1/2 minutes and 3 cms dilated. So they kept me in and by about 9pm I was ready to push! The only problem was I was in a lot of pain so had to have an epi and then the contractions slowed. After a while they examined me internally and found he'd twisted back to back (hence the pain) and was trying to come out face up and brow first. Stuck!!

Ended up in theatre having signed for a C section, and they manually twisted him before getting him out with forceps and an episiotomy. Full story may be slightly more traumatic, so will post it on the announcements!

But it really is worth it all in the end! :winkwink:xx

Couple more photos here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/523310-wee-wii-has-arrived.html#post8911404


----------



## juicylove

I'm more prepared this time for BF and a bit older and wiser I hope :haha: I went to a BF group last wk and everyone was so friendly so I think it's nice to have that for the extra support :hugs: 

Good luck josie hope things start going quicker :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

awwwwww he is adorable franki hun ..

Wi thats a fantastic name (Iam slightly bias obviously with a baby oscar) but its truley adorable and oscars makes pretty babies i can promise that lol .

I had a fantastic birthday would be lovely to top it off with baby arriving i am full up on spicy madras and even dtd tonight so hoping he arrives soon, I am now fully enagaged i can feel non of his head above my pelvis i am slightly excited but no you can stay that way for weeks so means nothing .

Hope every 1s well ?, Wheres the next baby want some pics to coooo over lol xxx


----------



## juicylove

Happy birthday mummymadness :)


----------



## evewidow

happy birthday mummymadness !!


----------



## wiiwidow

Happy birthday mummymadness :) glad you had a good day xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Lovin the name Bex!


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo forgot to ask if any 1 knew (On baby number 4 and still carnt remember lol), Is lots and lots of increased whit thickish discharge a sign things are close or is it just increased discharge lol ???... Everytime i go to the loo my black nickers are full to bursting of white discharge sorry tmi lol. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness I totally forgot it was your birthday! I was wondering where you had been and was going to text you to see if you were ok. lol. Hopefully it will be you posting the baby pics after the curry and :sex:

wii, that was what happened with DD birth. She turned and got stuck. Only they or I didnt manage to get her out with the vontuce. I'm so glad it was a success with u. x


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Happy Birthday, Mummymadness!!

And about the discharge, I was wondering the same thing, actually... I noticed it pick up the last week or so, so I was starting to wonder and kept forgetting to ask haha


----------



## blessedmomma

:hi:

hi ladies! i just thought i would stop in and say hi. im due march 8, but will be induced on feb 18 with a boy due to low amniotic fluid. hope you are all well, havent read through anything yet. im on bedrest til induction, so i will take the time to run through it. although not sure if i will start at the beginning, LOL!


----------



## juicylove

Welcome blessedmomma, hope all goes well for you :hugs:

I'm due on the 12th but not a budge on me have a feeling about the 18/19 :haha: 

Mammymadness and 1sttime I noticed that about discharge too but not sure what it means prob just the pressure if babs moving down :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

i never even saw this section till now LOL add me to the list due feb 26th:)


----------



## carmyz

hi ladies well i think im in early labour..went to docs this mornin cause i thought i had a uti test came bk that i did..the doc i seen was a random one not my doc anyway she wanted to check the hb so she did that and was concerned the hb was irregular so she told me to go to the hossy.. done another pee test there and it came bk that i didnt have it lol so who knows..anyway while i had the trace on i was gettin bh and they were gettin stronger and more regular ..they done a u/s cause they werent sure if she was head down or not ...well shes engaged and doin well i had a internal and im 2cm dilated but stil 1.5cm long but that was at 3pm and its not 6 still gettin pains and losin my plug..

It feels like how i went into labour with jake so i think today or 2moro i ll have her..hopefully soon cause these pains are really uncomforatble..

will keep u updated :D


----------



## Ley

good luck Carmyz x


----------



## carmyz

pains have settled down now and arnt that painful..so im a lil pissed off lol..got all excited for nothin losing my plug still bouncing on my ball...not sure wat else i can do to help things along..was hopin to have her today but im running outta time lol


----------



## rachael872211

These babies keep messing around with our heads! lol. 

Me and OH were talking about roast dinner today........and I was already planning ahead for next week, then thought "I could have a baby!" then thought knowing me, probably not. lol. 

I noticed that with discharge too........but I feel like I am dry one minute and then soaked the next.............I wonder what today will bring........? 

Welcome blessedmomma and joanneNbaby  

Carmyz I don't really know what else to suggest apart from bouncing on the ball or perhaps going for a walk............and stay relaxed. x


----------



## evewidow

aww hope things pick up for you carmyz and she comes soon .

my 2 year old has decided this morning to turn into the child from hell im exhausted already and its not even 11am !!!


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Carmyz :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

so erm ... i just peed myself in argos .... how embarassing ! 

well , i was in argos and while waiting for the things i said to hubby ill just pop to the loo while we are here , off i went ..wasnt really desperate or anything just thought while im here ill go - as you do. 
anyway got in the toilet door and woosh completley peed myself it came from out of nowhere didnt have a tenna lady on or anything ..ds2 went uh oh mommy . so im in the loo - no fricking loo paper- had 1 tissue in my pocket not that that was gonna do anything . had to take off my pants and bin them and kinda stretch my long coat over my bum to walk to the car. this has never happened before im just a bit omg ...

told hubby he just went oh right ..men !

anyway i hope thats gave some of you a giggle haha.

MIL asked last week can we come over see the kids , i said yea how about sunday they said ok we will see. so i text last nght are you coming ..no reply , text this morning are you coming only i got a few thing to do so i need to plan my day etc ..no reply by lunch so we went out. gets back in the car at 3pm 5 missed calls and a couple of messages ..we are outside..oops , rang back they had gone home - 50 min journey each way so ill prob be in bad books for that but what can you do eh they should have replied

anyway .. i had a lemon muffin so thats cheered me up lmao


----------



## rachael872211

well yeah..............you cant sit at home all day, they should have replied. 

Your incontinence story made me laugh. x


----------



## juicylove

Very funny Eve :haha: 

Oh families u can just never pls them at the best of times lol


----------



## dd29

well still here and still no sign of this baby ever coming really not a happy bunny:growlmad:

ended up in hospital fri night because i was in that mch pain with my spd it was comp agony cant believe ive had to put up wit this 4 so long now. ive tried everything to get him out but nothing. goin in thursday morning to b induced but have to ring them first and if there r no beds or there busy ill just have to wait. may as well join the over due thread because that seems to b where im heading totaly pissed off now.:growlmad

congrats to all u that had ur babies ur all due after me how the hell did u do it.i want some of the action i realy hope im next. sorry to rant but ive been in total agony for wks now and they just dont give a shit up that hospital. plz let it b me next. i really dont want to b induced again wud love things to hapen on there own but its just not happening. just prey they got the beds thursday other wise il have to wait and go over due AGAIN!!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## dd29

hahahahaha eve just read ur post thats sooooo funny. that happened to me a few wks back in boots its well embarrising lol. :flower:


----------



## dd29

carmyz said:


> pains have settled down now and arnt that painful..so im a lil pissed off lol..got all excited for nothin losing my plug still bouncing on my ball...not sure wat else i can do to help things along..was hopin to have her today but im running outta time lol

awwwww it is v frustrating hun i lost my plug at 32 wks and im still goin im due thurs so i dont think losing ur plug always means labour other wise i wud of had mine by now but nothig. its soooo disheartning hopefuly urs does mean labour. xxx


----------



## juicylove

:hugs: for you D22 u sound so fed up, I never went overdue but this pregnancy is so different I'm thinking I will be :( :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

This pregnancy is sooooooooooo different than my first. Everything happened in 1 day, so previous "maybes" 

This time around I feel like the whole thing is starting and stopping. x


----------



## rachael872211

This pregnancy is sooooooooooo different than my first. Everything happened in 1 day, so previous "maybes" 

This time around I feel like the whole thing is starting and stopping. 

I had a whole series of One Tree Hill waiting for when I went into labour to watch at home while I waited to go to hospital...........I have got so fed up with waiting I put it on yesterday and have nearly finished the series. lol. oh well. x


----------



## dd29

yeah im totaly fed up its horrible goin over due i went 14 days over last time and it totaly miffed me off es wen my friend who as due 5 wks after me had her baby b4 i did that totaly sucks. rach ur due thursday too:flower: they did want to leave me to go a wk over due but i said not a chance in hel so they brought the date forward to my due date, providing they got beds. :cry:

i love one tree hill ive only seen up to series 4 tho i liked lucas in it yummy:kiss:

i really cant help but envy woman who have there babies earlier i hate bein this stage im so uncomfortable amd feel huge swear this baby is gona b about 9 lbs like my last one really hope not im so tiny. hopefuly me and u r next rach its surley got to b our turn next:cry:

i have been having contracsions and had the show at 32 and 38 wks but the contracsions always stop after 6 hours its crapper than crap. my cervix is still 3cm long errrrr. its like im getting all this pain for nothing.:growlmad:


----------



## jj240_4

Hi guys, my due date was 29th Jan - but Im still here at 40 + 1 ....Im team pink - my little girl will be called Tia when she finally arrives -) - Hope everyones well xx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png


----------



## rachael872211

dd29 said:


> yeah im totaly fed up its horrible goin over due i went 14 days over last time and it totaly miffed me off es wen my friend who as due 5 wks after me had her baby b4 i did that totaly sucks. rach ur due thursday too:flower: they did want to leave me to go a wk over due but i said not a chance in hel so they brought the date forward to my due date, providing they got beds. :cry:
> 
> i love one tree hill ive only seen up to series 4 tho i liked lucas in it yummy:kiss:
> 
> i really cant help but envy woman who have there babies earlier i hate bein this stage im so uncomfortable amd feel huge swear this baby is gona b about 9 lbs like my last one really hope not im so tiny. hopefuly me and u r next rach its surley got to b our turn next:cry:
> 
> i have been having contracsions and had the show at 32 and 38 wks but the contracsions always stop after 6 hours its crapper than crap. my cervix is still 3cm long errrrr. its like im getting all this pain for nothing.:growlmad:

I was 9 with my daughter. At least this time I know I won't go that far. My sister is due 3 days after me and I do feel jealous that she might go before me. Which is silly. 

When I had my crappy ante-natal appointment last week, my sister had a great one, even where they discussed sweep, I felt jealous then thinking she would have a sweep before me. lol. 

How can they know if they are going to have the beds or not? Is it the labour ward with bed issues? Hopefully they will have a bed for you on Thursday. 

I'm watching series 5 now..............I cant believe I have nearly watched them all. I have 3 episodes left and I know i'm prob going to watch them tonight and moan tomorrow that i'm tired. lol. 

Winegums still hasnt popped.................her due date has passed now I think! 

I'm the same! Today I was having pains all afternoon. I really thought it could have been it.................and now they stop. Its so frustrating. x


----------



## lucky3

jj240_4 said:


> Hi guys, my due date was 29th Jan - but Im still here at 40 + 1 ....Im team pink - my little girl will be called Tia when she finally arrives -) - Hope everyones well xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png

hi hun :wave: and welcome

Looks like you may be a Feb lovebug too...but there's always tomorrow!!!


----------



## rachael872211

jj240_4 said:


> Hi guys, my due date was 29th Jan - but Im still here at 40 + 1 ....Im team pink - my little girl will be called Tia when she finally arrives -) - Hope everyones well xx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png

You must be feeling more frustrated than me! lol. How are you feeling? Are u having any signs? x


----------



## dd29

gosh yeah u must b feeling totaly pissed welcome to feb love bugs but like someone said theres always tonight and tommorow. he he i watched this well funny film the other night its called teeth and its about a girl that (wait 4 it) has teath in her erm foofoo:haha:. i think u cn imagine the rest really made me :rofl: xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

sorry you ladies are still waiting and in pain...hope your LOs decide to show their faces soon...maybe they are just waiting for February :) x


----------



## Virginia

Brooklyn needs to come NOW...Monday night it is going to start icing and snowing. They are calling for up to an inch of ice accumulation followed by 6-12 inches of snow accumulation by Wednesday. Freaking wonderful. I've got an appointment Tuesday, and I was hoping for a sweep....but since sweeps take about 24 hours to work...that would put me in labour Wednesday if it worked...and the hospital is 55 miles away! It wouldn't be ideal conditions to be driving at all...I'm not sure what to do...I am in such incredible pain, and I am just getting bigger and bigger...She's averaging a pound a week now...so by the time I'm 40 weeks, she'll be from 9-11 pounds if she continues to gain weight like that...imagine if I go over! =( Oh, and they switched me to Feb 12th now...so I guess I'm really 38+1...but I'm not going to bother changing my tickers.


----------



## rachael872211

Was the tooth film supposed to be a horror? Lol. 

My mum has knitted a hat for me and she hadn't stitched it up so I told her that was the reason the baby hasn't come yet. Cos he's waiting for his hat! Lol. She told me she would go home and sew it up. X


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia, it's horrible to think what the weather might be like. What r the roads like to the hospital? 
I'm an hour from hospital too and was worried it was going to be bad weather, but thankfully it has gotten better here over the last mOnth. X


----------



## winegums

Welcome all new people :) hope you're all doing well!

My due date was 29th as well lol but I'm still here - this is why i stuck to feb group not jan - i just KNEW he would be a feb baby!

Had a busy but productive weekend... pretty much got everything sorted for bubs now - i'm 99% sure there is nothing left to get... tomorrow will put up the moses basket!

Look what my friend made me - how bloomin cute are these!!!! ...

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs049.snc6/167963_10150130852880751_512630750_8289077_388803_n.jpg

Also OH agreed to give me some loving tonight LOL he said he doesn't want to go to work tomorrow so baby needs to come out! how lovely :p

No more babies yet? boooo i like looking at the pics!

which reminds me... sounds awful but i'm a bit scared i'm going to have an ugly baby lol! my son was gorgeous but i think it's just seeing all these beautiful pics i'm thinking omg i hope my lil man lives up to the rest of the feb babies ;)

xxx


----------



## winegums

oh and eve sorry about the pee thing - even if it is very funny! are you sure it was pee and not your waters lol?

im so huge and uncomfortable... nearly a week ago i was measuring 41weeks and they said if i made it to my due date the baby was likely to be at least 8lbs and now my due date has come and gone! ahh


----------



## mummymadness

awww wine thats adorable seen a few feb mums on 3rd tri board looking real close now , Its gone soooo quick i really carnt wait to meet my little prince.

I hope u go real soon wine hun as ur dd has been and past , Hows every one else ?.


Any more pains rach hun ?. xxx


----------



## juicylove

Virginia that's my due date too hopefully :haha: god that weather would have u worried hopefully u make your visit and a safe journey to the hospital :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

awww wine im sure your baby will be a stunner ! woo for dtd !


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> oh and eve sorry about the pee thing - even if it is very funny! are you sure it was pee and not your waters lol?
> 
> im so huge and uncomfortable... nearly a week ago i was measuring 41weeks and they said if i made it to my due date the baby was likely to be at least 8lbs and now my due date has come and gone! ahh

i did wonder if it was but i think it was wee ..though it didnt smell ..i was asking hubbyto smell lmao he told me to f off ! but no other signs , last time they went i had contractions straight away ..i think it was just a random bladder incident lol.


----------



## dd29

winegums that hat is lush lush lush and ur baby will b lush hope he comes soon hun. i feel v ncomfortble tonight really hot and cant stop eating and the top of my bump kills. really noticed an increase in apitite the last few days wats al that about.

yeah rach it is a horror but i found it really funny think it came out in 2007. well wen i wake up tomorow ill have 3 more days till inducing time realy want to watch one born every min tomorow night but thinking mayb i shudent as im so close and knda freeking lol. just prey the got beds thurs girls. im gona sneek me phone and charger in there and if i can get reception i can keep u all dated:kiss:


----------



## rachael872211

They r super cute wine!! I'm kinda the same. I am always wondering what this baby will look and I worry what he will look like. 

Mummymadness pains r practically gone :-( I'm so annoyed with thinking it might be it. All I have now is a constant period pain. 

My oh said to me this morning that we should start dtd twice a day to see if that gets a move along. Lol. It might be coincidence but when we do I get these sporadic pains all day and when we don't I barely get anything. X


----------



## rachael872211

Dd29 what's the film called? I am sure I have heard of it. Lol. 

I'm going to watch a thing called "the business of being born" tomorrow. I think it American. Has anyone else seen it? Is it a film or documentry? 

One more one tree hill to watch. :-(


----------



## dd29

its called teeth and is a comin of age drama about a girl with teath in her watsits it was a silly film but it gave me a giggle hehehe. xxxxx


----------



## 1sttimemom08

hahaha that movie sounds ridiculous! 

I'm so annoyed... the contractions come and go, and she has dropped so low I swear she can't be far from coming out!! hehe but my back and hips are STILL killing me... I had a nice warm bath (what I figure will be my last for awhile) this morning, and had a great laugh... First I was laying on my side so my belly could be in the water and as soon as I rolled on my back, and my belly was out of the water, she started thumping around in there... I rolled back to my side, and she calmed down again.. haha I was having so much fun... Then I was sitting up in the tub and pulled the drain plug, and the noise it made caused Zealia to jump.. at first I thought "coincidence?" and did it again... and she jumped again hahaha I did it a couple times, then felt bad since it probably startled her pretty bad... but boy are her reflexes quick!! :D


Well... if she isn't here tonight or tomorrow, I go in sometime late tomorrow night to be induced. So either way, she'll be here (fingers crossed) hopefully within the next 48 hours :) :) I'll keep my facebook updated so you ladies can stay informed :)

I hope all that are about to go over have their LO's soon!!! :)


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> Virginia, it's horrible to think what the weather might be like. What r the roads like to the hospital?
> I'm an hour from hospital too and was worried it was going to be bad weather, but thankfully it has gotten better here over the last mOnth. X

Well...the closest way that we usually go is a twisty, in the middle of nowhere, 55 MPH state road...we can go the long way though if it snows and drive on a 2 lane HWY...It won't be much better, but they clear off the 2-lane road quicker than the other road...plus if we do go off the road or get stuck, we'd be found a LOT quicker on the 2-lane than the state road. :dohh:



rachael872211 said:


> Dd29 what's the film called? I am sure I have heard of it. Lol.
> 
> I'm going to watch a thing called "the business of being born" tomorrow. I think it American. Has anyone else seen it? Is it a film or documentry?
> 
> One more one tree hill to watch. :-(

I love "The Business of Being Born"! It's a great documentary, and it touches on how bass-ackwards the United States is with childbirth. :thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia it does sound a nightmare! Has it started snowing yet? x


----------



## carmyz

having the most hottest weather here in aus it was 40degrees today and iv got another 3days left of it im so over everything atm.. and just want to see my lil girl and not be pg anymore my belly is so tight and uncomfortable im hoping she will make her appearence very soon.. i feel another cryin session coming on!! :(

got all excited yesterday and thought that it was it..but of course i got teased..not fair lol

feel like screamin into a pillow...my boys are driving me bonkers!!


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Welcome all new people :) hope you're all doing well!
> 
> My due date was 29th as well lol but I'm still here - this is why i stuck to feb group not jan - i just KNEW he would be a feb baby!
> 
> Had a busy but productive weekend... pretty much got everything sorted for bubs now - i'm 99% sure there is nothing left to get... tomorrow will put up the moses basket!
> 
> Look what my friend made me - how bloomin cute are these!!!! ...
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs049.snc6/167963_10150130852880751_512630750_8289077_388803_n.jpg
> 
> Also OH agreed to give me some loving tonight LOL he said he doesn't want to go to work tomorrow so baby needs to come out! how lovely :p
> 
> No more babies yet? boooo i like looking at the pics!
> 
> which reminds me... sounds awful but i'm a bit scared i'm going to have an ugly baby lol! my son was gorgeous but i think it's just seeing all these beautiful pics i'm thinking omg i hope my lil man lives up to the rest of the feb babies ;)
> 
> xxx

:haha: i'm just the same, i say to people I'll bring her to see you, unless she's really ugly, and I'm only half joking :blush: I'm sure he'll be gorgeous :)

And that hat is soooooooooo cute, does your friend fancy making us all one?!!


----------



## lucky3

Well, where are all these new Baby's eh?!!! Come on girls...one day till Feb though :)

I ave had no twinges at all, which I'm happy with at the mo! midwife app today so I guess she may talk about sweeps, inductions etc??

My hubby has started asking whether I should be driving the girls to gym and someone else seemed surprised I was still driving by myself. It's not something that worries me - should I be worrying? Has anyone else stopped driving? luckily i have long legs so bump doesn't get squashed!!

Oh and I just found out that my due date is the first day of the chinese new year - rabbit, so she could fall either side Tiger or Rabbit....if she comes on the due date we've decided to call her Chowmein :haha:


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone ! im convinced baby has dropped a bit im now getting movements kinda inside my hips and my pubic bone area is hurting more than usual. though could jus be the spd having a bad day as i was really struggling to roll over last night.

its sooooo cold outside today here :( send us some sun carmyz

i just found out my friend from sons school went to hospital last night so hopefully she is having her baby now that means its nearly my turn wooooohooooo


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Well, where are all these new Baby's eh?!!! Come on girls...one day till Feb though :)
> 
> I ave had no twinges at all, which I'm happy with at the mo! midwife app today so I guess she may talk about sweeps, inductions etc??
> 
> My hubby has started asking whether I should be driving the girls to gym and someone else seemed surprised I was still driving by myself. It's not something that worries me - should I be worrying? Has anyone else stopped driving? luckily i have long legs so bump doesn't get squashed!!
> 
> Oh and I just found out that my due date is the first day of the chinese new year - rabbit, so she could fall either side Tiger or Rabbit....if she comes on the due date we've decided to call her Chowmein :haha:


lmao chowmein - has a ring to it.

my hubby banned me from driving at xmas its shit. he took the battery out of my car too cus he knows i wont listen. but my reason is that my car is a bit ropey and the spd makes it really hard to press the pedals. i do feel a bit grounded but i dont "need" car really anyway tbh its just handy.


----------



## juicylove

carmyz said:


> having the most hottest weather here in aus it was 40degrees today and iv got another 3days left of it im so over everything atm.. and just want to see my lil girl and not be pg anymore my belly is so tight and uncomfortable im hoping she will make her appearence very soon.. i feel another cryin session coming on!! :(
> 
> got all excited yesterday and thought that it was it..but of course i got teased..not fair lol
> 
> feel like screamin into a pillow...my boys are driving me bonkers!!

Oh I'm the same feel so low, I'm fed up getting sick and been so hungry all the time :( I woke up a few times with period sharp pains in my side so hopefully I go soon. Hugs to cheer u up :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## winegums

I hate driving now, my legs are short so the wheel digs into me, and most of the time lifting my leg up and down on and off the clutch feels like I'm ripping my pelvis apart.. Unfortunately my OH doesn't drive and neither do my nan or mum so to do anything or visit any family I don't really have much option. I could get a bus but round here no one gives up seats when your old or pregnant or disabled and they get packed so I'd be all squished up against the door with my son!

Actually that reminds me did I tell you about recently when I was on the tube and someone got off at a stop so I went to sit in her seat and this guy shoved me out of the way to get to the seat first and sat smirking at me! Oh I love london lol..


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> I hate driving now, my legs are short so the wheel digs into me, and most of the time lifting my leg up and down on and off the clutch feels like I'm ripping my pelvis apart.. Unfortunately my OH doesn't drive and neither do my nan or mum so to do anything or visit any family I don't really have much option. I could get a bus but round here no one gives up seats when your old or pregnant or disabled and they get packed so I'd be all squished up against the door with my son!
> 
> Actually that reminds me did I tell you about recently when I was on the tube and someone got off at a stop so I went to sit in her seat and this guy shoved me out of the way to get to the seat first and sat smirking at me! Oh I love london lol..

what a prick !


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, I hope the poor baby isn't born on due date with that name. Lol. 

Wine, u should have sat on his lap! What a bloody cheek! Don't they have chairs reserved for pregnant/elderly/disabled on tubes? 

I'm still driving. I'm not finding it a problem. Only getting in and out of the car. Normally I have a weird habit of squeezing into the tightest of spaces. I think i do it just to prove to myself I can fit my car anywhere. Well that causes a problem now I'm pregnant cos I can't just squeeze out, so I now just park really far away where no cars r and think to myself the walk will do me good. Lol. 

That documentary "business of being born" was a shocker and an eye opener! It is basically on how drs took over delivering babies at the beginning of the centuary trying to make midwives look dirty and incompetent. But it's all on how it is a business - hense the title. And how it took away natural births. If anyone wants me to email it to them I will. It's an mp4 file. 1.5gb. Hopefully it will email that size. If not I can try and winzip it. :-s


----------



## winegums

yeh the chairs nearest the doors have a sticker over the top with a picture of a pregnant lady and someone in a wheelchair! these city men just don't give a crap lol

lots of sex last night but nothing not a twinge :( OH phoned me today asking if anythings happening - i would phone if it was trust me! lol

Bit peed off with his work as they said they want himto go on paternity leave tomorrow! basically another member of staff has book a holiday for a couple of weeks time and they don't want them both off at once!!!!!! well he should have thought of that before he booked a bloody holiday shouldn't he? I've only been pregnant ohhh 9 months and he booked the holiday about 2 months ago!!!!!!

I said I'm only a couple of days overdue it could be over a week before this baby decides to come out and you think i want HALF of your paternity leave wasted before the baby is even here just to please your boss? erm no way!


----------



## evewidow

i agree wine , i told my hubby not to take his till the baby is born , no point wasting it . unless he has to take it for some reason like getting my eldest to and from school ive told him not to even take it if im being induced as could be a couple of days.

well my friend didnt have her baby , she had pains every 5 mins for 2 hours then nothing so now she has a section booked for wednesday if nothings happened by then as she was VBAC and they wont induce her


----------



## winegums

Oh no eve I hope baby makes an appearance for her!!! Xx


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> yeh the chairs nearest the doors have a sticker over the top with a picture of a pregnant lady and someone in a wheelchair! these city men just don't give a crap lol
> 
> lots of sex last night but nothing not a twinge :( OH phoned me today asking if anythings happening - i would phone if it was trust me! lol
> 
> Bit peed off with his work as they said they want himto go on paternity leave tomorrow! basically another member of staff has book a holiday for a couple of weeks time and they don't want them both off at once!!!!!! well he should have thought of that before he booked a bloody holiday shouldn't he? I've only been pregnant ohhh 9 months and he booked the holiday about 2 months ago!!!!!!
> 
> I said I'm only a couple of days overdue it could be over a week before this baby decides to come out and you think i want HALF of your paternity leave wasted before the baby is even here just to please your boss? erm no way!

I thought they did wine.............bloody men! 

Do you have a midwife appointment before your consultant appointment? x


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> i agree wine , i told my hubby not to take his till the baby is born , no point wasting it . unless he has to take it for some reason like getting my eldest to and from school ive told him not to even take it if im being induced as could be a couple of days.
> 
> well my friend didnt have her baby , she had pains every 5 mins for 2 hours then nothing so now she has a section booked for wednesday if nothings happened by then as she was VBAC and they wont induce her

When was her baby due? 

Hopefully it will make an appearance before Wednesday! x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

sorry to hear about that virginia hope LO comes soon
good luck 1sttime...bet you can't wait :)
wine that guy on the tube...what a knob!! some people are soo inconsiderate!!
eve hope your friends baby decides to arrive before then :)


----------



## juicylove

Omg can't believe that fella done that WINE I would of went mad :( 

One of the girls at the school went into labour today last I hear she was 2cem won't know till tomorr how she got on, babies been born everywhere I look apart from my baba must be very cosy :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Clare, I hope the poor baby isn't born on due date with that name. Lol.
> 
> Wine, u should have sat on his lap! What a bloody cheek! Don't they have chairs reserved for pregnant/elderly/disabled on tubes?
> 
> I'm still driving. I'm not finding it a problem. Only getting in and out of the car. Normally I have a weird habit of squeezing into the tightest of spaces. I think i do it just to prove to myself I can fit my car anywhere. Well that causes a problem now I'm pregnant cos I can't just squeeze out, so I now just park really far away where no cars r and think to myself the walk will do me good. Lol.
> 
> That documentary "business of being born" was a shocker and an eye opener! It is basically on how drs took over delivering babies at the beginning of the centuary trying to make midwives look dirty and incompetent. But it's all on how it is a business - hense the title. And how it took away natural births. If anyone wants me to email it to them I will. It's an mp4 file. 1.5gb. Hopefully it will email that size. If not I can try and winzip it. :-s

Hey do you think I could get that from you? [email protected]. :flower:

As for driving I'm still seem to be doign it just fine which is a real relief. Hubby doesn't drive so if I couldn't I don't know what we would do.

MiL was over this weekend and go figure I was having lower period pain type braxton hicks and quite a lot of intense back ones. So all I got from her the whole time was.. are you going? Are you in labour? Don't you dare go into labour when I leave. :dohh:

Wine: WTF?! I would have smacked him or completely gone off the deep end to get him to move. When we were in London I would stand directly infront of those disabled seats and stare the person down until they moved. They got the hint, hahaha. 

I'm sure there's more that has happened but it's just so hard to keep up!


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> i agree wine , i told my hubby not to take his till the baby is born , no point wasting it . unless he has to take it for some reason like getting my eldest to and from school ive told him not to even take it if im being induced as could be a couple of days.
> 
> well my friend didnt have her baby , she had pains every 5 mins for 2 hours then nothing so now she has a section booked for wednesday if nothings happened by then as she was VBAC and they wont induce her
> 
> When was her baby due?
> 
> Hopefully it will make an appearance before Wednesday! xClick to expand...

she was due yesterday hopefully he comes tonight or tomo for her


----------



## rachael872211

I hope so! So are they only letting her go a couple of days overdue and then for the section? 

Jenni...........as I thought the file is too big, so I am trying to compress it. First time I have tried this so fingers crossed. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> I hope so! So are they only letting her go a couple of days overdue and then for the section?
> 
> Jenni...........as I thought the file is too big, so I am trying to compress it. First time I have tried this so fingers crossed. x

well originally she was supposed to get the section on the 6th if hadnt had him but she had to stay in overnight last night and they decided wednesday .. idk :shrug:


----------



## 1sttimemom08

As for driving, I am still doing it.. Though if it's for a far distance, I feel better having someone in the car with me, or avoiding it... just in case  Luckily my seat adjusts enough that I can reach the pedals without bumping the steering wheel in my car, but in my sister's truck, I haven't been able to fit behind the wheel for over a month because of how far back her clutch is.. 
I feel bad for her when she is that far along!! But lucky for her, her fiance's car should be fixed by then, and she'll be able to drive that instead... Fx for her 

And yes, I'm VERY excited!! I was barely able to sleep last night, so I know I'll have a hard time tonight!! hahaha


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo wine i woulda smacked that guy then belly bounced him off the seat ha ha ha ..

Sorry your still having pains but irregular 1sttimemom

I am still driving my OH doesnt so i need to its a little difficult but not impossible yet and i am trying to walk where possible.

I am having no pains but just have a gut feeling i am not all to many days away from having him we shall see lol. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I have a feeling my ticker is going to say "I should be here by now" lol. 

Jenniflower it didnt work :-( By reducing the file it made it go down 1mb! So I can't make it small enough to send. But it should be available to stream off the internet, if you just type the title in google and put streaming............it should hopefully come up with something. x


----------



## Virginia

I haven't been able to drive for a while...I can't reach the pedals without the seat being almost all the way forward...and the steering wheel more than cuts into my belly...

I *thought* I was having a contraction last night when I got up to use the bathroom. I had a pain in my lower back and a pain in the front kind of like a menstrual cramp...but it didn't really disappear until I laid down...so I guess it was just my normal back pain...my lower back seems to start hurting almost as soon as I get outta bed until the time I lay back down (and then I have horrible pelvic pain and upper back pain in place of the lower back pain...lol)


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> I have a feeling my ticker is going to say "I should be here by now" lol.
> 
> Jenniflower it didnt work :-( By reducing the file it made it go down 1mb! So I can't make it small enough to send. But it should be available to stream off the internet, if you just type the title in google and put streaming............it should hopefully come up with something. x

Thanks for trying Rachael I'll give it a look up. 

Virginia: I don't know exactly what your back pain felt like but I asked my midwife about this and she said braxton hicks can sometimes just feel like constant period/lower back pain. She said a good way of telling the difference is that a real contraction should come as a wave. But that the braxton hicks are still good to have because it means lots is happening! :happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

How can your boss want you to take paternity leave before your baby is born??? Eh? Hello? The word 'Paternity' implies fatherhood!... F'in eejits!!


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> I haven't been able to drive for a while...I can't reach the pedals without the seat being almost all the way forward...and the steering wheel more than cuts into my belly...
> 
> I *thought* I was having a contraction last night when I got up to use the bathroom. I had a pain in my lower back and a pain in the front kind of like a menstrual cramp...but it didn't really disappear until I laid down...so I guess it was just my normal back pain...my lower back seems to start hurting almost as soon as I get outta bed until the time I lay back down (and then I have horrible pelvic pain and upper back pain in place of the lower back pain...lol)

I thought my cramps may have been contraction too but the nurse at my OB said my stomach will get rock hard and u cant miss it.


----------



## juicylove

Hi ladies I think I'm having contractions the last 3 hrs every 15mins nothing to strong. Kiddies are gone to my mothers so just at home still hope this is it. If u don't hear from me u know it is cause I haven't got Internet on my phone. Wish me luck :hugs: xx


----------



## winegums

JUICY good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## lucky3

Go juicy!! Good luck Hun. 

Looks like I'm going to get my feb lovebug :)


----------



## rachael872211

Good Luck Juicy! Fingers crossed for u. x


----------



## evewidow

good luck juicy !

and feb babies for the rest of us then woo . 

you all watch obem tonight ?


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Good luck, Juicy!!


...just 6 more hours before I can expect a call from my hospital to say when I'm allowed to go in.... Soooo excited!!! :D


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah I watched it tonight. 

OH who has refused to watch it up to now............came in when I was half way through watching it. He hated it and freaked out thinking he couldnt handle it. lol. 

This is his first child.............is anyone elses OH the same? Or was anyone elses OH the same on their first baby and when it came to the day was ok? x


----------



## winegums

I thought it was eeally good tonigt, loved amelias birth.. And was interesting to see the ecv and section! The singing woman was annoying...

Rachael my oh is the opposite he thinks he's going to be excellent but I think he's going to be annoying hehe

I really want this baby out now... More sex tonight - it's really awkward with my belly! Wish it would do something... Oh said he'll come for a walk with me tomorrow evening AND he's coming to my consultant app on thurs! Thank god he works near the hospital


----------



## carmyz

good luck juicy..fx that its labour

cant believe were finally in feb.. come on lil bubbas


----------



## evewidow

my hubby hated watching it he hates the fact he has to be at the birth lol well not hate but if he had the choice he wouldnt be there , i mean he wants to be there for me but he says its really stressful and he worries blah blah blah .. i have no sympathy im the one pushing it out he should be there to be swore at etc imo.

when we had ds1 and he came out hubby kinda fell onto the bed a bit - almost in a passing out kinda way ofc he wont admit it but he did , with ds2 he was much better but didnt like that the midwofe kept telling him to look at the business end !!

im sure he will cope rach - they have to for our sakes !


----------



## rachael872211

Oh no..........I hope the midwife doesn't tell my OH to keep looking there. I'm really not looking forward to that bit. 

When my OH does go "I don't think I can handle it" I dont really respond anymore.......and just think how the hell do u think I am going to feel. lol. 

Yeah that was interesting to see. That baby didnt want to budge! I did find that couple kinda annoying with all the "I love yous" and the song "I wanna have sex on the beach" on your labour playlist. 
Do you think she was like that at her previous births? lol. x


----------



## Virginia

Lol...my hubby wants to catch the baby when she comes out, and the doctor said it was fine! =)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Lol.. although I don't have a hubby... My mom wants to cut the umbilical cord. And my dad kept saying "If you want me in there, I'll be in there with you, I really don't mind.. I mean, I know it can be awkward with your dad in there, but I can stay up by your head and just hold your hand if you want! Honest!"... SO I told him he can be in the room too. It'll by my mom, little sister, and dad. Which is honestly nice for him, because not only will it be my parents first grandkid between the two of them (6th total), but the first grandkid that my dad is sober for... 
when I was younger, he was an alcoholic and I remember telling him that if he kept it up, he'd never meet his grandchild.. when he sobered up, he met his two grandkids from his daughter from a previous marriage, and I told him he'd be there for mine like it or not :) My mom told me he is actually VERY excited for this... 
My mom is taking 3 days off work to be with me, and my dad is taking part of tomorrow (today, for you ladies) off to be with me, too, and to be there for the birth... and he's going with us when I check in tonight... :D :D (just a half hour until I can start expecting my call from the hospital! Yay!!)


----------



## Chilly Willy

So it's 6am here and I have been awake since 4.30 and am sore sore sore! I am not having contractions but my bump is REALLY hurting me. It feels so stretched and pulled but is a constant pain - not a coming and going contraction type pain. And I've already been sick today too but I am sick every day so that's not very surprising - It's just a bit early in the day to start especially since all I've had so far is a drink of water. Please baby - I'm done feeling so crap - Please get the dreaded labour over with and come and meet us.


----------



## Marlarky

Good Luck 1sttimemom08!!!!!!!!! Zealia will be here soon I bet youre so anxious!!!
Be positive and its good you will have your family with you!!! :D

:dust: :dust:


----------



## lucky3

morning girls, happy February!! this is our month :happydance:

We watched OBEM, that is me and my girls, hubby is out but he wouldn't go near it I'm sure, he doesn't like people getting emotional on tv let alone being cut open etc AND emotional!! I did find the cutting in the section a bit grizzly - that was just seeing the fat, didn't mind the blood!

Needless to say he won't be going anywhere near the action end!!

I bumped into a friend in town yesterday. Last time i saw her was 5 months ago, having not seen her for months and months. I had just heard the day before that she was preggers, slightly weird. she was just off to get her eyelashes/brows something done in prep for the birth...then she had her baby the next day.

Now I'm worried that I should see her again the day i had my eyebrows done in prep for the birth...is baby C coming today?!!!! felt a bit sore in the foof yesterday night so was getting worried - I still have to paint the skirting boards :haha: at least the builders finally finished yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

oo and good luck to 1sttimemom and Chilly, here's hoping this is the start of things, try running up the stairs 2 at a time - that made me feel a bit wooooo when I just did it thinking I'd lost the cot fixings for the cot i gave to someone last night :dohh:!!


----------



## evewidow

good luck 1sttimemom i am liking the photo updates on facebook hehe 

my friend had her baby this morning , apparenly it ended in a section anyway but both are doing well so thats the main thing :D

i just had the midwife appointment my baby has apparenlty had a growth spurt :D she said i saw you walking down the road you look very weary ..cheers love !
next appointment is 3 days before im due ..she didnt mention a sweep but ill go prepared for one on the off chance  .. baby not showing any signs of wanting to engage still though so i dont think she will bother now . 

and oooh ooooh ooooh ITS FEBRUAURY ...GO LOVEBUGS !!!!


----------



## winegums

Having a shit day today I don't understand how I live with 2 other adults but it's like looking after 3 children I spend 3 hours tidying away everyone's crap sit down to have some breakfast and the house is trashed again within 5 minutes?? So I end up once again with no breakfast not even a drink of water because I have to clean up everyone elses crap yet again.....


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Having a shit day today I don't understand how I live with 2 other adults but it's like looking after 3 children I spend 3 hours tidying away everyone's crap sit down to have some breakfast and the house is trashed again within 5 minutes?? So I end up once again with no breakfast not even a drink of water because I have to clean up everyone elses crap yet again.....

could it be cos they are all male???!!! Not sure what the answer is tho hun :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

aww wine ..i know how you feel ...men grrr


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Having a shit day today I don't understand how I live with 2 other adults but it's like looking after 3 children I spend 3 hours tidying away everyone's crap sit down to have some breakfast and the house is trashed again within 5 minutes?? So I end up once again with no breakfast not even a drink of water because I have to clean up everyone elses crap yet again.....
> 
> could it be cos they are all male???!!! Not sure what the answer is tho hun :hugs:Click to expand...

How did you guess lol... Feel like pulling out my hair!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Eve was it your friend that was booked in for section? Do u know what happened to have the section this time? 

I hope your eyebrow treat was a lucky charm
For you. Lol. 

Wine I live with 1 man and that's a struggle enough. So I feel for u. 

I'm looking forward to my ante-natal appointment tomorrow AGAIN! I'm going to complain about the rubbish doctor. I'm also going to ask about a sweep. I really hope I can have one or try anyway before they think about a section. X


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Eve was it your friend that was booked in for section? Do u know what happened to have the section this time?
> 
> I hope your eyebrow treat was a lucky charm
> For you. Lol.
> 
> Wine I live with 1 man and that's a struggle enough. So I feel for u.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my ante-natal appointment tomorrow AGAIN! I'm going to complain about the rubbish doctor. I'm also going to ask about a sweep. I really hope I can have one or try anyway before they think about a section. X

Fingers crossed they let you, can't see why not really :shrug: . i said I would have one on Monday if she hasn't arrived by then, will try some eviction action once I've painted the skirting boards!!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Quick update... I'm going in for a c section in about half an hour. After two gel packs, my cervix wouldn't dilate or thin at all so they did an ultrasound and the baby is breech, sitting low in the birth canal, so she has no chance at turning. I'm honestly a bit gutted because I can't hold her immediately afterwards, and I'll be in the hosp. about 3 days. 

Anyways, wanted to keep you informed... so after 7 hours of extremely strong contractions and such, my whole world just spun around and I was told I'm being brought in for the csec within a half hour or so... I'm scared shitless, but there's nothing else to do because of how she's sitting..... :( :( :(


Anyways, I'll try to update everyone as I can, but it will probably only be through facebook... if that... My mom is also giving updates, so I'll see if she can update my profile for you guys on fb.... 


Hope everyone else is doing alright....


----------



## mrskcbrown

1sttimemom08 said:


> Quick update... I'm going in for a c section in about half an hour. After two gel packs, my cervix wouldn't dilate or thin at all so they did an ultrasound and the baby is breech, sitting low in the birth canal, so she has no chance at turning. I'm honestly a bit gutted because I can't hold her immediately afterwards, and I'll be in the hosp. about 3 days.
> 
> Anyways, wanted to keep you informed... so after 7 hours of extremely strong contractions and such, my whole world just spun around and I was told I'm being brought in for the csec within a half hour or so... I'm scared shitless, but there's nothing else to do because of how she's sitting..... :( :( :(
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'll try to update everyone as I can, but it will probably only be through facebook... if that... My mom is also giving updates, so I'll see if she can update my profile for you guys on fb....
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing alright....

Sorry about the csection:nope: but praying for you and know that you just want a happy, healthy baby!:hugs:


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Eve was it your friend that was booked in for section? Do u know what happened to have the section this time?
> 
> I hope your eyebrow treat was a lucky charm
> For you. Lol.
> 
> Wine I live with 1 man and that's a struggle enough. So I feel for u.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my ante-natal appointment tomorrow AGAIN! I'm going to complain about the rubbish doctor. I'm also going to ask about a sweep. I really hope I can have one or try anyway before they think about a section. X

im not sure i only have a small bit of info from her ex who is my sons friends dad.

all he said was she went in with pans last night and had a secion this morning , her previous section was for failure to progress so i presume it was similar idk

good luck brittany you will soon be holding little Z


----------



## wiiwidow

Ooh good luck to Juicy and Brittany xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh no Brittney...........wasn't expecting to hear that from you. It will be ok. Hope your mum gets to update us on facebook! Even though I'm not on it :-S 

Eve, hearing that makes me scared now. lol. The success rate for VBAC in our hospital is 65% so thinking about it, really just 50/50 chance you succeed. :-( 

Clare, if my midwife says yes I can have a sweep then it will be Monday I think cos its the only other day she is in before my consultant appointment..........so we may have it on the same day. lol. My sister is having a sweep on the Tuesday so chances are we will be in hospital at the same time too, which we have joked about all our pregnancies. 

Ideally little baby.............PLEASE COME BEFORE! x


----------



## kns

hi everyone
sorry not been on much.
i was made redundant last monday so beena t home so busy helping Kim with getting things ready for our little man.
well had scan today and looks like even if she goes to 42 weeks baby wont be over 7 lb.
but he is well engaged and practicing breathing.
so only few weeks til meet him.
how is everyone else doing?
lots of babies being born soon?
x


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyyy ladies its Feb at last whoooooooooooooooooo ..

1sttimemum congrats on having baby real real soon but sorry its the section route hun.

Wine i hope you go real real soon hun.

And Rach i hope you go before sweep Monday :).

I had some tightening and diarria all day but god knows if it will amount to anything as no real timed contractions yet just achey tightenings and loose bowels hope every 1s well ?. xxxx


----------



## winegums

Rachael let me know what they say tomorrow as i have an appointment the day after and I'm going to request a sweep.. xxx


----------



## winegums

update from 1sttimemom:



> Baby Zealia was born at 10 am on the dot. She weighs 8lbs 5oz and is 20 inches long. And perfect. :) pictures to come

(I'm guessing US time :p)


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww congrats 1sttime awwww carnt wait to see piccies of all these feb babies :)


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah my appointment is 0950 so i'll update when I get home. 

Just to let you know..................Gemma (mummymadness) is on her way to hospital - her waters have broke!


----------



## evewidow

ooh its all go ...1sttimemom has a piccy on her facebook wall 

good luck mummymadness


----------



## rachael872211

Is anyone able to post the picture from fb on here? x


----------



## lucky3

congrats Brittany (1sttimemom) and good luck Gemma (Mummymadness) whoo hoo, it is all happening now!!

this is the link to the photo...i think!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1472822915146&set=a.1448974958962.51210.1670877860&ref=nf


----------



## lucky3

kns said:


> hi everyone
> sorry not been on much.
> i was made redundant last monday so beena t home so busy helping Kim with getting things ready for our little man.
> well had scan today and looks like even if she goes to 42 weeks baby wont be over 7 lb.
> but he is well engaged and practicing breathing.
> so only few weeks til meet him.
> how is everyone else doing?
> lots of babies being born soon?
> x

Oh that's pants KNS, but at least you get some extra time with Kim?

Hope you're feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

All these new arrivals has made me want to have a bounce on my birthing ball, congrats to the ladies, so exciting.
Hope everyone is ok today x x


----------



## winegums

ohhhhhhhhhh mummy madness good luck hun keep us updated!!! so excited (and teeny bit jealous hehe) xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

good luck mummymadness and congrats 1sttime :) xx


----------



## evewidow

here is 1sttimemoms baby Zealia ..hopefully she wont mind me posting her facebook piccy :)

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/zealia.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies just sat at home waiting for things to start or induced Thursday morning 10am eeekkkk so excited xxx


----------



## rachael872211

OMG not long at all! Did you lose all your waters? Does your bump look different now? x


----------



## winegums

omg your bubs going to be here soooo soon! so excited! you have to keep us updated every step of the way,... you know how anxious we get when people disapear for a day or two haha! xxx


----------



## evewidow

awww mummy madness so close how exciting.

theres a pic of mommy and baby on 1sttimes facebook now for those that have her :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lol they say i still have some waters but i dont know how as i lost tonnes i mean tonnes, Measuring 33cm since it went they always told me big baby but MW just said i had so much water and not much baby on my bump, Iam 3cm dialated and they said my my cervix is very thin just babies head a little high still.
Now my bump you can see all babies shape like his bum and everything its very weird, All i did was open the dryer to dry clothes lol. xxx


----------



## winegums

right.... gonna go dry some clothes.... lol just kidding

take a pic of your bump with the baby all outlined hehe! xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Ha Ha Ha it looks soooo strange little worried about him been tiny but hopefully he ok xxx


----------



## kns

Sorry I missed all this thats been goin on. Congrats 1st time mum. How amazing. And mummy madness hope things happen naturally for you. Getting so excited hearing all the stories. X


----------



## rachael872211

Yep I'm Gorna go find myself some washing to do. Lol. 

Did they say it's likely the contractions will start naturally? 

Don't worry about him measuring small. I'm sure it will all be ok. X


----------



## mummymadness

they didnt say if they will start or not really just that i was 3cm baby a little high still have a little bit of water left to go (Go knows how i lost loads lol) and if nothing happend to arrive on the ward 10am Thursday :). xxx


----------



## carmyz

yay congrats 1sttimemom shes a cutie 

mummymadness i hope u start contracting soon. fingers crossed

nothin happenin here.. :(


----------



## Ley

congrats Brittany! x

Good Luck Mummymadness, really hope things progress for you x


----------



## rachael872211

Morning all, just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby is 1/5 engaged. I guess its better than being totally free like he has been. She said it doesn't mean anything and that I'll just have some really good contractions to get him down there. yay! 

Winegums, she said they don't do the sweep at the surgery because of the previous section. She said its something they will do at the consultant appointment. I still think I will be around for that next week. 

Mummymadness, how have you been today? x


----------



## evewidow

come on babies where are you all lol !

those contractions will be nice for you Rach lol ! mine is free still midwife says she prob will stay like that :S

any progress mummymadness ?


----------



## lucky3

Mummymadness get bouncing!!! Or skipping!!

our boiler has broken :( not impressed, hopefully the builder will be able to find someone to fix it or I'm back to a hospital birth...then staying in till the house is warm...tho DD1 Arianna said, "can't she just wear snowsuits?" bless.


----------



## rachael872211

lol you will be joining me on those "really good contractions" too Eve. 

ooooo what does skipping do? 

My midwife has given me a sheet on positions to be in to get the baby in a good position........one of the "dont's on the sheet" is sit crossed legged...........which is the way I sit all the time. lol. 

Aww I hope you get your boiler fixed! 

I am now going to go for a walk on the beach with DD .....who reeeeeeeeally does not want to go. lol. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> lol you will be joining me on those "really good contractions" too Eve.
> 
> ooooo what does skipping do?
> 
> My midwife has given me a sheet on positions to be in to get the baby in a good position........one of the "dont's on the sheet" is sit crossed legged...........which is the way I sit all the time. lol.
> 
> Aww I hope you get your boiler fixed!
> 
> I am now going to go for a walk on the beach with DD .....who reeeeeeeeally does not want to go. lol. x

Hoe come DD is not at school?!!

i just figured skipping would shake that baby down!! What's the best position then, or shouldn't i ask :winkwink:

enjoy your walk!


----------



## evewidow

haha yes rach i cant wait ....lol 

skipping omg i can bearly shuffle let alone skip 

our boiler broke too lucky3 but then fixed itself :s so if it keeps playing up ill be in hospital too .. out of interest where in your house have you planned to give birth do you have a pool or anything ?


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> lol you will be joining me on those "really good contractions" too Eve.
> 
> ooooo what does skipping do?
> 
> My midwife has given me a sheet on positions to be in to get the baby in a good position........one of the "dont's on the sheet" is sit crossed legged...........which is the way I sit all the time. lol.
> 
> Aww I hope you get your boiler fixed!
> 
> I am now going to go for a walk on the beach with DD .....who reeeeeeeeally does not want to go. lol. x

Omg I ONLY sit cross legged!!! :(


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> haha yes rach i cant wait ....lol
> 
> skipping omg i can bearly shuffle let alone skip
> 
> our boiler broke too lucky3 but then fixed itself :s so if it keeps playing up ill be in hospital too .. out of interest where in your house have you planned to give birth do you have a pool or anything ?

Ours broke last week too! Crazy huh? After 5 days of going back and forth with the Gas people we finally got it fixed! 

This cross-legged thing, is this like one leg crossed over the other? Or is it like when you sit indian style? My midwife said she was going to give me one of those papers on best ways to sit but I still don't have one. She did mention sitting with your knees below your hips, does that sound right?


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> Morning all, just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby is 1/5 engaged. I guess its better than being totally free like he has been. She said it doesn't mean anything and that I'll just have some really good contractions to get him down there. yay!
> 
> Winegums, she said they don't do the sweep at the surgery because of the previous section. She said its something they will do at the consultant appointment. I still think I will be around for that next week.
> 
> Mummymadness, how have you been today? x

Erm hun 1/5 is pretty much the MOST engaged your bubs can be? wowee!!!

Free and 5/5 are nowhere near pelvis
4/5 is on the edge of pelvis
3/5 is just engaged but a lot of baby is still above the pelvis
2/5 is engaged and a lot of baby is below pelvis
1/5 is pretty much all of baby is in the pelvis
0/5 is where you can basically not feel baby at all above the pelvis

On another note I'm a bit worried now... if only consultant does the sweep my consultant only comes in on thursdays... and i'm sure she wont do it there and then and if i have to wait another week i'll be nearly 2 weeks overdue and it will mean i'll only have one shot at a sweep :(


----------



## evewidow

is anyone else incredibly hungry ? last 2 days i been eating like i was back in 1st tri . 

today i had a big bowl of jordans crunch for breakfast which usually fills me up , couple of digestives with my cuppa , then v ejust had 2 ham cheese salad wraps , a mars bar , a packet of wotsits , an apple and some breadsticks and im still hungry :S


----------



## winegums

omg eve i was going to post this last night!! the last few weeks i haven't been able to eat much i get full so quick... but the last couple of days i've been STARVING last night (after dinner) my stomach felt like it was eating itself lol!!! i think baby must have moved off of my stomach a bit... but i know he isn't engaged cos last appointment he was just on the edge above my pelvis


----------



## evewidow

yea same here i been getting full quickly previously , i have been eating same sized meals as my 5 year old but now im like a non stop eating machine , i had to have a cereal bar before going to ed cus my tummy felt so empty and i woke at 6am absolutley starving ! 

ive just ate another wrap lol i could eat more but im trying not to be too greedy ..im already looking forward to 5:30 when its dinner time haha.

my baby isnt engaged either but i have been feeling movements lower down like inside my hips sort of thing .. how strange ! glad its not ust me being a greedy guts anyway lol


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby is 1/5 engaged. I guess its better than being totally free like he has been. She said it doesn't mean anything and that I'll just have some really good contractions to get him down there. yay!
> 
> Winegums, she said they don't do the sweep at the surgery because of the previous section. She said its something they will do at the consultant appointment. I still think I will be around for that next week.
> 
> Mummymadness, how have you been today? x
> 
> Erm hun 1/5 is pretty much the MOST engaged your bubs can be? wowee!!!
> 
> Free and 5/5 are nowhere near pelvis
> 4/5 is on the edge of pelvis
> 3/5 is just engaged but a lot of baby is still above the pelvis
> 2/5 is engaged and a lot of baby is below pelvis
> 1/5 is pretty much all of baby is in the pelvis
> 0/5 is where you can basically not feel baby at all above the pelvis
> 
> On another note I'm a bit worried now... if only consultant does the sweep my consultant only comes in on thursdays... and i'm sure she wont do it there and then and if i have to wait another week i'll be nearly 2 weeks overdue and it will mean i'll only have one shot at a sweep :(Click to expand...

Actually that's based on Palp not Engagement. They both get used but mean the opposite of each other. As if it wasn't confusing enough! hahaha

0/5 engaged = 5/5 palpable (feelable) = free
1/5 engaged = 4/5 palp
2/5 engaged = 3/5 palp
3/5 engaged = 2/5 palp
4/5 engaged = 1/5 palp
5/5 engaged = 0/5 palp = ready to blast off


----------



## winegums

Jenniflower said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby is 1/5 engaged. I guess its better than being totally free like he has been. She said it doesn't mean anything and that I'll just have some really good contractions to get him down there. yay!
> 
> Winegums, she said they don't do the sweep at the surgery because of the previous section. She said its something they will do at the consultant appointment. I still think I will be around for that next week.
> 
> Mummymadness, how have you been today? x
> 
> Erm hun 1/5 is pretty much the MOST engaged your bubs can be? wowee!!!
> 
> Free and 5/5 are nowhere near pelvis
> 4/5 is on the edge of pelvis
> 3/5 is just engaged but a lot of baby is still above the pelvis
> 2/5 is engaged and a lot of baby is below pelvis
> 1/5 is pretty much all of baby is in the pelvis
> 0/5 is where you can basically not feel baby at all above the pelvis
> 
> On another note I'm a bit worried now... if only consultant does the sweep my consultant only comes in on thursdays... and i'm sure she wont do it there and then and if i have to wait another week i'll be nearly 2 weeks overdue and it will mean i'll only have one shot at a sweep :(Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that's based on Palp not Engagement. They both get used but mean the opposite of each other. As if it wasn't confusing enough! hahaha
> 
> 0/5 engaged = 5/5 palpable (feelable) = free
> 1/5 engaged = 4/5 palp
> 2/5 engaged = 3/5 palp
> 3/5 engaged = 2/5 palp
> 4/5 engaged = 1/5 palp
> 5/5 engaged = 0/5 palp = ready to blast offClick to expand...

sooo confused now - this is what i thought it was before but my midwife last week told me the other day it was the opposite... that i was 4/5ths ENGAGED not PALPABLE and that it meant that my baby was just sitting on the edge of the pelvis not actually in it yet! but she must have got it backwards? :shrug:


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> haha yes rach i cant wait ....lol
> 
> skipping omg i can bearly shuffle let alone skip
> 
> our boiler broke too lucky3 but then fixed itself :s so if it keeps playing up ill be in hospital too .. out of interest where in your house have you planned to give birth do you have a pool or anything ?

yeah we have one in the garden :haha: I wish!! No, i found that getting in water made the contractions even more painful and me throw up so no pool. I really can't decide - I keep asking people what they did :blush: i prefer the idea of downstairs as we have pale carpets upstairs, and i have to go upstairs, but obviously don't have a bed downstairs, tho could bring a trundle bed down. Having said that I want to avoid lying down for labour this time as it makes sense that other ways are better with gravity etc. I did wonder about just sticking a mattress on the dining room table in case I need to lie down and assume i'll birth there, on my ball and wandering? Have dug out an old rug for the floor so there's something soft and have lots of old towels and shower curtains!!

what are you thinking at the mo? (sorry for the ramble!)

i have just had 2 slices of cheese on toast and I want MORE! I was actually feeling shaky before I had it :shrug: why?!! perhaps we are all building up strength. i am so impressed Eve that you are good though, you will be smug after the birth when I have an extra stone to shift!!


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby is 1/5 engaged. I guess its better than being totally free like he has been. She said it doesn't mean anything and that I'll just have some really good contractions to get him down there. yay!
> 
> Winegums, she said they don't do the sweep at the surgery because of the previous section. She said its something they will do at the consultant appointment. I still think I will be around for that next week.
> 
> Mummymadness, how have you been today? x
> 
> Erm hun 1/5 is pretty much the MOST engaged your bubs can be? wowee!!!
> 
> Free and 5/5 are nowhere near pelvis
> 4/5 is on the edge of pelvis
> 3/5 is just engaged but a lot of baby is still above the pelvis
> 2/5 is engaged and a lot of baby is below pelvis
> 1/5 is pretty much all of baby is in the pelvis
> 0/5 is where you can basically not feel baby at all above the pelvis
> 
> On another note I'm a bit worried now... if only consultant does the sweep my consultant only comes in on thursdays... and i'm sure she wont do it there and then and if i have to wait another week i'll be nearly 2 weeks overdue and it will mean i'll only have one shot at a sweep :(Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that's based on Palp not Engagement. They both get used but mean the opposite of each other. As if it wasn't confusing enough! hahaha
> 
> 0/5 engaged = 5/5 palpable (feelable) = free
> 1/5 engaged = 4/5 palp
> 2/5 engaged = 3/5 palp
> 3/5 engaged = 2/5 palp
> 4/5 engaged = 1/5 palp
> 5/5 engaged = 0/5 palp = ready to blast offClick to expand...
> 
> sooo confused now - this is what i thought it was before but my midwife last week told me the other day it was the opposite... that i was 4/5ths ENGAGED not PALPABLE and that it meant that my baby was just sitting on the edge of the pelvis not actually in it yet! but she must have got it backwards? :shrug:Click to expand...

Looks like she's got herself confused! hahaha. But it's most definitely that. Palpable means to touch or feel. Meaning you can actually FEEL 4/5 of the head. And To be engaged means pretty much to be stuck into something. So that's why 1/5 means only part of it is in.


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> haha yes rach i cant wait ....lol
> 
> skipping omg i can bearly shuffle let alone skip
> 
> our boiler broke too lucky3 but then fixed itself :s so if it keeps playing up ill be in hospital too .. out of interest where in your house have you planned to give birth do you have a pool or anything ?
> 
> yeah we have one in the garden :haha: I wish!! No, i found that getting in water made the contractions even more painful and me throw up so no pool. I really can't decide - I keep asking people what they did :blush: i prefer the idea of downstairs as we have pale carpets upstairs, and i have to go upstairs, but obviously don't have a bed downstairs, tho could bring a trundle bed down. Having said that I want to avoid lying down for labour this time as it makes sense that other ways are better with gravity etc. I did wonder about just sticking a mattress on the dining room table in case I need to lie down and assume i'll birth there, on my ball and wandering? Have dug out an old rug for the floor so there's something soft and have lots of old towels and shower curtains!!
> 
> what are you thinking at the mo? (sorry for the ramble!)
> 
> i have just had 2 slices of cheese on toast and I want MORE! I was actually feeling shaky before I had it :shrug: why?!! perhaps we are all building up strength. i am so impressed Eve that you are good though, you will be smug after the birth when I have an extra stone to shift!!Click to expand...

you mean you dont have your own indoor heated pool and gym in the basement then ..pfft :haha:

re food - you obviously missed the bit i had had a mars bar haha .

re birth - the midwife was like where are you planning on giving birth i was erm i have no idea can i just see what i fancy lol . i have a bean bag , a ball etc i was hoping to just kinda lean on hubby while he was on a chair me on my knees or something , i bought some gross cheap cushions and throws to make it soft from home bargains the other day. 

i was hoping at the time somewhere felt right :S

though we still havent ruled out the hospital so who knows eh lol


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, shes off school cos yesterday she woke up and said she has a stomach ache, so I told her to try and do a poop, which she managed easily. She had diarrhea. I phoned the school and they said she could come back when she was 48 hours clear. It only happened the once, so she can go back tomorrow. tbh, I think it was my cooking from the night before. OH had a stomach ache too. 

OK well here are all the positions:-

Sit upright and lean forward. 
Sit knees lower than hips.....so sit on cushions. 
Sit on dining chair with elbows on table, leaning forward, knees apart. (simelar to when sitting on loo) 
kneel on floor leaning over large beanbag to watch tv (birthing ball would do the same job I guess)
When resting/sleeping, lie on your side, pref left (why is that?) with pillow between the legs, top knee resting on bed. (This is the only way I can sleep!)

IT IS IDEAL TO PRACTICE THESE POSITIONS WHEN HAVING BRAXTON HICKS AS IT INCREASES THEIR EFFECTIVENESS. 

DON'T: 

-relax in semi clining position that have your knees higher than hips
-take long journeys in cars that have bucket seats
-sit with legs crossed (I still can't stop doing that)
-use squatting exercise late in pregnancy as this may force the babys head into the pelvis before it is in the correct position. 

I know wine, I can't stop sitting like that. I think the 1/5 is the other way around, cos she said I can still feel lots of the babies head. Its just written on the notes as 1/5. 

The boiler thing must be contagious! Our boiler went a couple of weeks ago. It was a nightmare. Water was everywhere in the hall. 

Jenniflower that is a good point! I don't know which cross-legged it means :-S

Well I have just eaten a hot curry. I am officially desperate! I'm just dreading the thought of having a cesarean. If it doesnt work I give up! x


----------



## Jenniflower

How long do you have until they want to do a section Rachael?


----------



## rachael872211

The doctor said it will be when they can fit me in. My appointment is Wednesday. So I don't know if it will be the end of next week or the beginning of the one after. I hate feeling like I don't know anything. :-(


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> The doctor said it will be when they can fit me in. My appointment is Wednesday. So I don't know if it will be the end of next week or the beginning of the one after. I hate feeling like I don't know anything. :-(

If it's whenever they can "fit you in" would it be an option for you to say you'd rather wait to the last possible time? I know our hospital doesn't do inductions until 40+12. And even after that they'll offer me monitoring if I wanted to wait. I totally understand you shouldn't have any type of induction and that can cause distress and increase your risk of uterus rupture, but surely if they're not fussed and only plan to give you a section when it's convenient to them you could try to find a time that's better suited to your peace of mind.


----------



## lucky3

Well the plumbers been...need a new switch..oh ok..how long :shrug: no idea. Great, thanks!!

it is only a prob with the hot water so he has turned a valve off and at least we have heating, which I _probably_ prefer!! Hey, and who needs hot water for a homebirth anyway (and we've used all the old towels for soaking up the water) :rofl:

rach - was reading your message about positions lying on my left side on the sofa, yeah baby!! thanks for that. might try some of the others...when the boiler is mended :dohh:

and I hope your family gets over your cooking soon :haha: at least you're at home at the mo to be with her :)


----------



## lucky3

Just to let you all know - 3rdandlasttime had her baby by c section today - 

"Jayne Hutchins is a mummy again to a little boy weight 8lb 6 born at 9:36am"

Congratulations hun!


----------



## evewidow

aww more babies yay ! 

my friend text me from hopsital earlier she comes home tomo i cant wait till she is up for visitors i wanna go a munchin ! she called her baby Joshua and he was a whopping 9lb 9oz !


----------



## Jenniflower

Yay for babies!! :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Thats a big baby! Thats what i'm scared of, the longer this baby is in me the bigger he gets. eek! x


----------



## Virginia

Lol...I'm afraid of a big baby too. Mine was weighing 8lbs 4oz at only 37+4! (Give or take 15oz....yikes)


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> it is only a prob with the hot water so he has turned a valve off and at least we have heating, which I _probably_ prefer!! Hey, and who needs hot water for a homebirth anyway (and we've used all the old towels for soaking up the water) :rofl:/QUOTE]
> 
> lol. I know that feeling! Did the water soak carpet? If it did, afterwards when it stunk of damp, I used 1001 foam odour remover..........can't think of the full name. It was only £1.50 and worked at treat. Still can't get rid of the previous incontinent occupiers urine smell in bathroom :shrug:


----------



## rachael872211

Today when I went for a walk, I was trying to find a certain beach, all I could remember was a grass track you had to walk on to get to it. So I was driving along the beach road trying to get some kind of recognition but didnt get any and just found another beach to walk to. Now looking on googlemaps and I found it! It was in the next village along to the one I stopped and turned around at. duh! But at least I know where to go next time. 

Sorry random useless information, but I got excited. lol. 

Well the curry is giving me stomach ache :-S


----------



## mummymadness

Hey ladies still at home still pregnant feel such a failure that my body hasnt done it on its own still loosing waters (There really carnt be any more left lol) And guess its 10am on ward for induction for me ...

I hope some babies pop over night in here need a new announcment xx


----------



## evewidow

see im afraid of a small baby as my boys were 9lb 5oz and 9lb, and this one they think will only be 7lb ish it makes me wonder why :S 

aww mummymadness dont feel like that :(

glad you found your beach rach - where abouts do you live ?

guess what ..im starving again haha got sausages cooking for sausage and mushroom sarnies and got my eye on the chocolate swiss roll my kids started on earlier nom nom 

ooh and new waterloo road tonight so im all set tv wise just waiting to put ds1 to bed then its reeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllax time.


----------



## Marlarky

Chicago has like 20 inches of snow right now this is nuts. Everything is closed, and doctor appointments are cancelled. Now I have to wait until next week, and I was supposed to get checked for dilation and effacement today!! Boo hoo :(

Lets hope this little guy doesnt like snow because theres no way I can get anywhere and Id end up having him here at my moms house!


----------



## rachael872211

I'm looking forward to Gossip Girl. he he. 

And catch up on Vampire Diaries and secret life of call girl. Oh i'm so happy. 

I havent had any tea yet, i've got such bad indigestion from that bloody curry. Normally I eat all the time. lol. 

Eve, do you know if u r having a boy or girl? I can't remember what team your on. 

I live in Norfolk, since I moved (30 minutes up the road) we are nearer the coast and its lovely. I even managed to get DD to share my enthusiasm after not wanting to go. lol. 

O/T but can I ask question about heating hot water...........just wanted to see what you done in your homes..........Do you have it on continuously, heating it up obviously once some has been used...........or have it on timer? I really can't figure out what is more energy efficient. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

aww dont feel like that mummymadness...hopefully you will start contracting overnight :)

come on babies its February now....out you come :D x


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Hey ladies still at home still pregnant feel such a failure that my body hasnt done it on its own still loosing waters (There really carnt be any more left lol) And guess its 10am on ward for induction for me ...
> 
> I hope some babies pop over night in here need a new announcment xx

remember to keep tweaking your nipples. lol. x


----------



## mummymadness

Lol 2 contractions tonight quiet painful realy hoping this is the slow start rather than induction but they were miles apart so we shall see got everything crossed xx


----------



## evewidow

Marlarky said:


> Chicago has like 20 inches of snow right now this is nuts. Everything is closed, and doctor appointments are cancelled. Now I have to wait until next week, and I was supposed to get checked for dilation and effacement today!! Boo hoo :(
> 
> Lets hope this little guy doesnt like snow because theres no way I can get anywhere and Id end up having him here at my moms house!

my friend moved to naperville IL late last year , she has been showing me the pictures of the snow its massive she has 25 inches since yesterday !!

i think when we go over to see her we will wait till the summer lol !



rachael872211 said:


> I'm looking forward to Gossip Girl. he he.
> 
> And catch up on Vampire Diaries and secret life of call girl. Oh i'm so happy.
> 
> I havent had any tea yet, i've got such bad indigestion from that bloody curry. Normally I eat all the time. lol.
> 
> Eve, do you know if u r having a boy or girl? I can't remember what team your on.
> 
> I live in Norfolk, since I moved (30 minutes up the road) we are nearer the coast and its lovely. I even managed to get DD to share my enthusiasm after not wanting to go. lol.
> 
> O/T but can I ask question about heating hot water...........just wanted to see what you done in your homes..........Do you have it on continuously, heating it up obviously once some has been used...........or have it on timer? I really can't figure out what is more energy efficient. x

having a girl :D 
hot water - we leave ours on but we are on a combi boiler , the efficiency would depend on the type of system in your house tbh 



mummymadness said:


> Lol 2 contractions tonight quiet painful realy hoping this is the slow start rather than induction but they were miles apart so we shall see got everything crossed xx

fingers crossed but i bet you go before induction , were you indiced for any of your others ?


----------



## mummymadness

No hun no inductions ever wich is why i am a little aprehensive MW did mention i was having some tihtenings unoticed by me last night and got to 3cms so trying to stay positive xxxx


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> No hun no inductions ever wich is why i am a little aprehensive MW did mention i was having some tihtenings unoticed by me last night and got to 3cms so trying to stay positive xxxx

Good luck Hun. Perhaps it's all happening down there without you realising :)

Keep us posted x


----------



## rachael872211

yeah maybe your painful contractions are what others would say was unbelievably painful? Its great your 3cm. Just 7 to go! 

Eve do you think it could be smaller cos u r having a girl? x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> yeah maybe your painful contractions are what others would say was unbelievably painful? Its great your 3cm. Just 7 to go!
> 
> Eve do you think it could be smaller cos u r having a girl? x

yea perhaps it is , im following the same line on my chart so growing fine and in proportion just for most people babies get bigger not smaller :s


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies :) How are you all this morning? 
Well we had our tropical cyclone hit last night and early hours of this morning. 
We are all ok and doing fine. Luckily our town was right on the edge of it so we didnt get it too bad. Still very nerve racking and scary! 

I have transfered hospitals as well. The hospital i was going to is right in the major damage zone for the cyclone so we have changed hospitals which is fine with me cause they were super rude and not very nice at all. So i have transfered to Emerald hospital were i had my 1st birth. I loved it there so i am very happy about the change. 
Got appointment there tomorrow for check-up and meeting with delivery doctor to have him check me out and see how everything is going and hopefully a stretch and sweep and maybe (just maybe) i will go into labour lol :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo gosh Mummy really glad to hear your ok, On the upside glad u got the hospital u wanted . xxxx


----------



## evewidow

glad your ok mummy i saw the cyclone on the news earlier


----------



## rachael872211

Oh wow that must have been scary! Glad its not hit you too bad. x


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> yeah maybe your painful contractions are what others would say was unbelievably painful? Its great your 3cm. Just 7 to go!
> 
> Eve do you think it could be smaller cos u r having a girl? x
> 
> yea perhaps it is , im following the same line on my chart so growing fine and in proportion just for most people babies get bigger not smaller :sClick to expand...

I heard that too. I hope its not the case with me. lol. x


----------



## winegums

glad to hear it mummy to be!

not glad to hear it mummy madness, dont want you induced want it to come out of its own accord hehe! try lots of walking around, nipple stimulation etc tonight! oh well either way your babies gonna be here soon!!! how exciting

i keep getting pains... not sure what they are maybe braxton hicks? but dont feel strong enough / painful enough to be...

its like a quick pain on my belly... then i may not feel anything for like an hour and then suddenly get it again... likea muscle spasm

consultant appointment tomorrow but not till 3pm! xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Hope something starts to happen for you before tomorrow wine. x


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks for the concern ladies :) Yes it is a great relife to be going back to Emerald hospital :) 

How is everyone feeling?? Any more baby news yet?


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies! congrats to 1sttimemommy on her babygirl she is so precious!! any more babies?!? anyone? lol 

im still pregnant with 1 cm dilated no pains no cramps nothing but my due date is 5 days away so we will see what happens

hope everyone is doing well! xoxo


----------



## Ley

good luck today Gemma, will be thinking of you and I hope everything goes smoothly!

Wine I hope you go into labour before your appointment today, sending you labour dust.

I still need details for the front page sending to me please, if anyone has any details of babies that have been born (doesn't have to be from the mother) can they pm me please x

Also has anyone started a lovebugs birth thread in parenting groups?

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## rachael872211

Well due date today and no sign yet. I feel like crying. lol. x


----------



## carmyz

aww rachael sucks doesnt it not to have anything happenin..same here

iv got 1wk till my due date and i have a feelin shes goin to come after that..frustrating


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah I feel pretty sure I am going to be overdue. lol. He's just too comfy in there. My DD was overdue too, and I read somewhere that its the mother rather than the baby..............like each woman has an average gestation........mine must be 41+ weeks. lol. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Well due date today and no sign yet. I feel like crying. lol. x

happy due date Rach!! Now get bouncing, scrubbing, walking.... no crying, we all send LOADS of labour dust and positive thoughts! :dust:


----------



## lucky3

good luck Gemma, hoping something has happened for you hun x

Mummy - so glad that you are ok in the storm, it looked awful, my friends lived in Cairns until a year ago, now in Adelaide.

And our American friends - yuo have all the snow, it is madness at the mo, 

fx for some safe baby arrivals for us all soon xx

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## rachael872211

Just an update from Mummymadness: 

On her way to hospital - contractions have started on their own and hurting! Going to hospital to be put on a antibiotic drip due to the waters breaking. 

GOOD LUCK GEMMA!!!!!!!! X


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Well due date today and no sign yet. I feel like crying. lol. x
> 
> happy due date Rach!! Now get bouncing, scrubbing, walking.... no crying, we all send LOADS of labour dust and positive thoughts! :dust:Click to expand...

Happy due date to you too! lol. 

I've got my walk all planned for when DD comes home from school. I don't feel I should go out on my own. lol. 

I hope I am that 5% that goes into labour on due date. ha ha. 

How you feeling? Any signs? x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Well due date today and no sign yet. I feel like crying. lol. x
> 
> happy due date Rach!! Now get bouncing, scrubbing, walking.... no crying, we all send LOADS of labour dust and positive thoughts! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Happy due date to you too! lol.
> 
> I've got my walk all planned for when DD comes home from school. I don't feel I should go out on my own. lol.
> 
> I hope I am that 5% that goes into labour on due date. ha ha.
> 
> How you feeling? Any signs? xClick to expand...

thanks hun!

well i sat on my ball to do some dusting this morning - i'm so rock n roll! and bounced a bit. i have a few poky pains in the foof :blush: and feel maybe, if i put some effort in I could bounce her along, but I might be completely wrong!

i want to pressure wash the patio this morning, which i know is slightly bonkers but it's just something that is annoying me!

Have decided we could still home birth if nec with no hot water as we have the kettle and shower!

hey and our babies are in the year of the rabbit now!


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Just an update from Mummymadness:
> 
> On her way to hospital - contractions have started on their own and hurting! Going to hospital to be put on a antibiotic drip due to the waters breaking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK GEMMA!!!!!!!! X

Go Gemma!!!!! Can't wait to hear more - does she know what she's having?!?


----------



## evewidow

aww good luck mummymadness 

is anyone else getting insanely jealous seeing everyones babies lol , i mean i know its not my turn yet but grrr i wanna munch my little one 

interesting about it being the mother that have an average gestation . i was 8 days over 1st time and on edd last time so i guess my baby will be on time or within a week late ..which makes it half term for my son pfft.


----------



## rachael872211

What was the Chinese animal last year? 

I think she is having a boy. 

Initially, I wasn't jealous, but now im getting that way, just because i'm fed up of waiting and really dont want to be pregnant next week for my appointment. 

I'm getting prodding pains in my back, which is him, cause he's jiffling around. Maybe he's trying to find his own way out. lol. 

I just depressed myself reading an email I got from Mothercare, about being 40 weeks. It was saying how labour started and how the babies head on the cervix triggers labour................my baby is only marginally engaged! So how can that happen? lol. Stupid Mothercare. x


----------



## rachael872211

DD half term has timed it right. IF this baby comes before Monday, i'll have OH for 2 weeks, then he goes back and its half term for DD who is happy to help me. x


----------



## evewidow

thats what i was hoping ..if i have her next week then oh be at home 2 weeks so he can do school runs then it be half term so i wont have to rush for 3 weeks lol ..but thats wishful thinking.

jiffling ...this word made me laugh i never heard it before


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha, he isnt doing much else. 

Does anyone else have pain in their bits? I feel like I have a bruise, it hurts when I use my legs. x


----------



## evewidow

i keep getting a stabbing pain in my bits and it now hurts to sit up or on the toilet its like my bump is in the way or my legs or something idk !


----------



## rachael872211

its rubbish isnt it? I can't use my stomach to sit up etc, now it hurts my bits to move! lol. 

I feel like a resemble a beetle when they get stuck on their back. x


----------



## evewidow

my hubby said i was like an upside down tortoise :s

i am attempting to paint my toenails now .. i dont think its gonna work , took me all my effort to shave all my necessary bits last night ..lets hope i go into labour before they need doing again pmsl


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> my hubby said i was like an upside down tortoise :s
> 
> i am attempting to paint my toenails now .. i dont think its gonna work , took me all my effort to shave all my necessary bits last night ..lets hope i go into labour before they need doing again pmsl

Agh I still need to do that! God knows what it looks like. That is defo going to require a mirror! 

I got DD to paint my nails. See if your eldest will do it. lol. x


----------



## winegums

evewidow said:


> took me all my effort to shave all my necessary bits last night ..lets hope i go into labour before they need doing again pmsl

Same i was in the bath for agesssssss and then i couldn't get out LOL!!!!

I always get really paranoid before my appointments in case they need to look down there and think omg take care of yourself woman!!!!!! hehe

anyway just getting ready to leave for my consultant appointment - wish me luck :)


----------



## rachael872211

Good luck wine. Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> ha ha, he isnt doing much else.
> 
> Does anyone else have pain in their bits? I feel like I have a bruise, it hurts when I use my legs. x

my whole area not inside but at the front where the bone is - if you get me? constantly feels bruised and when i move my leg feels like its being ripped apart inside!!!! horrible!


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, he isnt doing much else.
> 
> Does anyone else have pain in their bits? I feel like I have a bruise, it hurts when I use my legs. x
> 
> my whole area not inside but at the front where the bone is - if you get me? constantly feels bruised and when i move my leg feels like its being ripped apart inside!!!! horrible!Click to expand...

Yes that is exactly where mine is and that is how it feels. What could it be? x


----------



## rachael872211

Got a message from Gemma's OH: 

"Beautiful Baby born at 12.55 after a 3 hour labour weighing a tiny 5lb 14oz after a short scary moment both are doing lovely."


----------



## Ley

Congratulations Gemma! x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> my hubby said i was like an upside down tortoise :s
> 
> i am attempting to paint my toenails now .. i dont think its gonna work , took me all my effort to shave all my necessary bits last night ..lets hope i go into labour before they need doing again pmsl
> 
> Agh I still need to do that! God knows what it looks like. That is defo going to require a mirror!
> 
> I got DD to paint my nails. See if your eldest will do it. lol. xClick to expand...

oh god i wouldnt trust him haha , i have managed , they are not too neat but they are acceptable - my standards for neat and tidy in all departments have dropped considerably over the past few months !



winegums said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> took me all my effort to shave all my necessary bits last night ..lets hope i go into labour before they need doing again pmsl
> 
> Same i was in the bath for agesssssss and then i couldn't get out LOL!!!!
> 
> I always get really paranoid before my appointments in case they need to look down there and think omg take care of yourself woman!!!!!! hehe
> 
> anyway just getting ready to leave for my consultant appointment - wish me luck :)Click to expand...

oh banned me from having baths unless he is here as i always get stuck lol !
i get paranoid too i dunno why im sure they have seen worse and dont really care.

good luck for your appointment 



rachael872211 said:


> Got a message from Gemma's OH:
> 
> "Beautiful Baby born at 12.55 after a 3 hour labour weighing a tiny 5lb 14oz after a short scary moment both are doing lovely."

aww congrats mummy madness , hope she is ok i dont like the sound of a short scary moment. bet he is well cute being that tiny !


----------



## dd29

Hello I had my baby last night at 7.32pm a lot smaller than I thought 7lb 11. Hes a spit of his dad. We have named hunk jay jay lee. Will post my labour story and try and put a picture on next time i use the laptop. Hope ur all well. Congrats to mummy madness x:kiss:


----------



## winegums

Jus a quick update on phone appointment was shit and I'm really upset but probably just being hormonal... Examined me and nowhere near ready apparently couldn't even do a sweep... Bp was really high and they brought in a scanner to heck baby and said they were worried so need to go to back in the morning to check no again urine and need to go on ctg to monitor baby.... Said I wasn't having a section so induction booked for next Wednesday so now am desperate to go into labour myself but they said they doubt it wil happen because my bdy doesn't seem anywhere near ready... If there is a problem detected in the morning when into back I'll be booked into an earlier induction or secton


ARGH


----------



## rachael872211

Oh wow, congratulations dd29! I hope you are pain free now. 

Wine that sounds rubbish. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. It would upset me too. Did you decide before you went in that you would be having an induction over section? I feel for you. x


----------



## evewidow

dd29 said:


> Hello I had my baby last night at 7.32pm a lot smaller than I thought 7lb 11. Hes a spit of his dad. We have named hunk jay jay lee. Will post my labour story and try and put a picture on next time i use the laptop. Hope ur all well. Congrats to mummy madness x:kiss:


wow congrats dd29 !!!!!
:happydance:



winegums said:


> Jus a quick update on phone appointment was shit and I'm really upset but probably just being hormonal... Examined me and nowhere near ready apparently couldn't even do a sweep... Bp was really high and they brought in a scanner to heck baby and said they were worried so need to go to back in the morning to check no again urine and need to go on ctg to monitor baby.... Said I wasn't having a section so induction booked for next Wednesday so now am desperate to go into labour myself but they said they doubt it wil happen because my bdy doesn't seem anywhere near ready... If there is a problem detected in the morning when into back I'll be booked into an earlier induction or secton
> 
> 
> ARGH

sorry it didnt go as expected :( hopefully something will happen for you before wednesday:hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Oh that's crap wine, I really hope your body can go super fast towards labour :hugs:

Wow, congrats to Gemma and DD29, do we know what gemma had, I missed that :dohh:

oh who will be next???

I spent the morning sweeping the patio and moving plant pots then pressure washing the patio, patio table, chairs, bench, car but that doesn't seem to have done much, except make it all clean and make me ache :lol:!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Oh that's crap wine, I really hope your body can go super fast towards labour :hugs:
> 
> Wow, congrats to Gemma and DD29, do we know what gemma had, I missed that :dohh:
> 
> *oh who will be next???*
> 
> I spent the morning sweeping the patio and moving plant pots then pressure washing the patio, patio table, chairs, bench, car but that doesn't seem to have done much, except make it all clean and make me ache :lol:!!

YOU !!!!!! :haha:

presume Gemma had a boy thats what she was expecting iirc


----------



## Virginia

Oh wine, that sucks! If it's any consolation, my Aunt had my cousin about 8 hours after they examined her and saw that she was totally unfavorable, not dilated, etc.! Anything can happen!

Does it count as nesting if I really *wanted* to clean my house, but can't because my pain, so my parents came over and were nice enough to do all the cleaning I couldn't do?


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> Oh wine, that sucks! If it's any consolation, my Aunt had my cousin about 8 hours after they examined her and saw that she was totally unfavorable, not dilated, etc.! Anything can happen!
> 
> Does it count as nesting if I really *wanted* to clean my house, but can't because my pain, so my parents came over and were nice enough to do all the cleaning I couldn't do?

oh yes definitely, what great parents...send them this way. Strangely no one seems to want to come clean my house!!! Me included!! A job for tomorrow...


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's crap wine, I really hope your body can go super fast towards labour :hugs:
> 
> Wow, congrats to Gemma and DD29, do we know what gemma had, I missed that :dohh:
> 
> *oh who will be next???*
> 
> I spent the morning sweeping the patio and moving plant pots then pressure washing the patio, patio table, chairs, bench, car but that doesn't seem to have done much, except make it all clean and make me ache :lol:!!
> 
> YOU !!!!!! :haha:
> 
> presume Gemma had a boy thats what she was expecting iircClick to expand...

let's hope it was a boy then, or it will have been a bit of a shock!! Like if you or I have one :haha:


----------



## evewidow

hehe ! 

i really feel like cleaning etc and could nest but just not physically capable of doing more than 5 mins a day lmao . 
i ironed 3 lots of washing today and i was totally pooped ! 
when the kids went to bed at 7:30 i bought the brush in the lounge to sweep up but i still havent done it ...hubby doesnt seem to be getting the hint either pfft 

ooh i did unload and load the dishwasher ...


----------



## Virginia

lucky3 said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Oh wine, that sucks! If it's any consolation, my Aunt had my cousin about 8 hours after they examined her and saw that she was totally unfavorable, not dilated, etc.! Anything can happen!
> 
> Does it count as nesting if I really *wanted* to clean my house, but can't because my pain, so my parents came over and were nice enough to do all the cleaning I couldn't do?
> 
> oh yes definitely, what great parents...send them this way. Strangely no one seems to want to come clean my house!!! Me included!! A job for tomorrow...Click to expand...

I know! I am so happy they came to help me! Usually they don't even offer something like that...but I kinda had an emotional meltdown at their house yesterday...:blush:...we were all playing Monopoly on the Wii, and I was frustrated we were just sitting around playing video games when our house was a wreck and I had homework to do, and my husband was missing work because of the stupid blizzard, and I landed on one of my husband's properties or something stupid and just burst out crying...and it all kinda came out then - I even yelled at my husband and said how he isn't making anything easier on me before the baby comes (which he does go outta his way to make things easy on me...he just doesn't clean)...So yeah. We left their house with my husband upset and me bawling about how messy my house was and how much homework I had (and still do) to get done and how totally helpless and useless I feel because I can't even put on my own socks...and I guess my parents thought it'd help me be a little less stressed if my house was clean! Now I am relaxing because my back is killing me from trying to help them, and then I'm going to hopefully get some homework done. I still have about 8ish hours before my husband will be home from work. I HATE that he works 10 hours...and the drive is 1.5 hours each direction, but with these road conditions, it takes him 2.5-3 hours to drive it...and our stupid gravel road is horrible and some idiot tried to grate the road but instead just packed down the snow into ice and so not only did we have a 4-foot wall of ice in front of OUR driveway (can't see the house from the road so maybe that's why he picked ours), but the road and hill is a solid sheet of ice. My husband won't be able to drive up it tonight, so he'll have to park down at my Gramma's house and walk up...And the stupid doctor wants me to come in tomorrow to make up my doctor's appointment! Ha! Like that's going to happen? There is no way I'm walking down that hill and about a mile to my Gramma's house just to get to my car, and there is no way I'd be able to walk back up that hill! :dohh: Ugh.....can you tell I'm ready to just have this baby?! Lol


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> hehe !
> 
> i really feel like cleaning etc and could nest but just not physically capable of doing more than 5 mins a day lmao .
> i ironed 3 lots of washing today and i was totally pooped !
> when the kids went to bed at 7:30 i bought the brush in the lounge to sweep up but i still havent done it ...hubby doesnt seem to be getting the hint either pfft
> 
> ooh i did unload and load the dishwasher ...

yeah I find leaving a brush right in the way and a big pile of dirt is too subtle for most men...like leaving the washing basket ready to go up right in front of the stairs - he just moves it out the way to get up!:haha:


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> Oh wine, that sucks! If it's any consolation, my Aunt had my cousin about 8 hours after they examined her and saw that she was totally unfavorable, not dilated, etc.! Anything can happen!
> 
> Does it count as nesting if I really *wanted* to clean my house, but can't because my pain, so my parents came over and were nice enough to do all the cleaning I couldn't do?
> 
> oh yes definitely, what great parents...send them this way. Strangely no one seems to want to come clean my house!!! Me included!! A job for tomorrow...Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I am so happy they came to help me! Usually they don't even offer something like that...but I kinda had an emotional meltdown at their house yesterday...:blush:...we were all playing Monopoly on the Wii, and I was frustrated we were just sitting around playing video games when our house was a wreck and I had homework to do, and my husband was missing work because of the stupid blizzard, and I landed on one of my husband's properties or something stupid and just burst out crying...and it all kinda came out then - I even yelled at my husband and said how he isn't making anything easier on me before the baby comes (which he does go outta his way to make things easy on me...he just doesn't clean)...So yeah. We left their house with my husband upset and me bawling about how messy my house was and how much homework I had (and still do) to get done and how totally helpless and useless I feel because I can't even put on my own socks...and I guess my parents thought it'd help me be a little less stressed if my house was clean! Now I am relaxing because my back is killing me from trying to help them, and then I'm going to hopefully get some homework done. I still have about 8ish hours before my husband will be home from work. I HATE that he works 10 hours...and the drive is 1.5 hours each direction, but with these road conditions, it takes him 2.5-3 hours to drive it...and our stupid gravel road is horrible and some idiot tried to grate the road but instead just packed down the snow into ice and so not only did we have a 4-foot wall of ice in front of OUR driveway (can't see the house from the road so maybe that's why he picked ours), but the road and hill is a solid sheet of ice. My husband won't be able to drive up it tonight, so he'll have to park down at my Gramma's house and walk up...And the stupid doctor wants me to come in tomorrow to make up my doctor's appointment! Ha! Like that's going to happen? There is no way I'm walking down that hill and about a mile to my Gramma's house just to get to my car, and there is no way I'd be able to walk back up that hill! :dohh: Ugh.....can you tell I'm ready to just have this baby?! LolClick to expand...

yep, I certainly can!! Don't worry, it won't be long, fx!!


----------



## Virginia

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> hehe !
> 
> i really feel like cleaning etc and could nest but just not physically capable of doing more than 5 mins a day lmao .
> i ironed 3 lots of washing today and i was totally pooped !
> when the kids went to bed at 7:30 i bought the brush in the lounge to sweep up but i still havent done it ...hubby doesnt seem to be getting the hint either pfft
> 
> ooh i did unload and load the dishwasher ...
> 
> yeah I find leaving a brush right in the way and a big pile of dirt is too subtle for most men...like leaving the washing basket ready to go up right in front of the stairs - he just moves it out the way to get up!:haha:Click to expand...

Lol...I can beat that! I asked my DH to get the clothes outta the dryer and put them away for me, he got them outta the dryer and so I put the new wet clothes in the dryer. Then I went back into the living room not 5 minutes later and he's laying on the couch watching TV...It seemed awfully quick to have put all the clothes away, so I went into the bedroom and there is a basket of clothes on the bed. I went and asked him about it and he said he FORGOT to put them away! So the 10 feet from the dryer to the bedroom, he apparently forgot he was supposed to put them away as well. Men! UGH!


----------



## carmyz

congrats gemma and DD29 looking forward to some pics girl :thumbup:

yay more babies hopefully we ll see some more soon :happydance:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations mummymadness and dd29!!!! cant wait to see piccies :)

Winegums lets hope you go before wednesday...fingers crossed for you :) x


----------



## evewidow

virginia :hugs:

my husbands socks are next to the washing basket like a cm away ..how do they get them there and not put them in grrr. 
my hubby works hard tbf and long hours so has never had to do the housework though he will help me atm if i ask but i have to ask and ask ..and ask ... 
the funny thing is that my 2 year old had to show him how to do the washing machine ..this is no joke my 2 year old knows which compartment to put the powder in and which button to press - at least one of my men is helping me haha


----------



## carmyz

atm im hating picking anything up from the floor toys, clothes ,towels....soooo over it i cant bend over HELLO lol i make all sorts of noises doin so and it hurts sometimes to wish dp and the boys would be more considerate..i also hate gettin up off the lounge and outta bed..its a bloody mission i tell ya lol


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia, my brain wants to nest but my body doesnt understand. lol. I count that as nesting. 

Well Gemma was expecting a boy, and there wasnt any mention of "by the way its a girl" lol. 

Eve, glad to hear one man in your life getting it right! I'm going to train this boy well! 

Has anyone had an outbreak in spots? 

Well I have been leaning over my ball tonight and swaying. Done nothing, just made me need a poo! x


----------



## rachael872211

carmyz said:


> atm im hating picking anything up from the floor toys, clothes ,towels....soooo over it i cant bend over HELLO lol i make all sorts of noises doin so and it hurts sometimes to wish dp and the boys would be more considerate..i also hate gettin up off the lounge and outta bed..its a bloody mission i tell ya lol

I've resorted to crawling! Yesterday I cleaned up DD room crawling around the floor. lol. x


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> atm im hating picking anything up from the floor toys, clothes ,towels....soooo over it i cant bend over HELLO lol i make all sorts of noises doin so and it hurts sometimes to wish dp and the boys would be more considerate..i also hate gettin up off the lounge and outta bed..its a bloody mission i tell ya lol
> 
> I've resorted to crawling! Yesterday I cleaned up DD room crawling around the floor. lol. xClick to expand...

I wish I could crawl! Lol


----------



## carmyz

lol crawling thats funny..most of the time i get the boys to clean up but theres usually always something i need to get ...sucks.

wouldnt crawling be harder though cause then u would have to get up lol i struggle to do that..i hate changing ds2 nappy cause i gotta do it on the floor lol


----------



## evewidow

i can crawl but then i cant get back up again .. i need one of them grabber things you know wat they use to pick up litter lol.

arent we all a bunch of moaning hormonal women tonight lmao

im still having my mad hunger thing . gonna have to have a bowl of cereal i think


----------



## Virginia

evewidow said:


> i can crawl but then i cant get back up again .. i need one of them grabber things you know wat they use to pick up litter lol.
> 
> arent we all a bunch of moaning hormonal women tonight lmao
> 
> im still having my mad hunger thing . gonna have to have a bowl of cereal i think

I've been so hungry as well! Must be the babies moving off our stomachs?


----------



## rachael872211

I was like that earlier, one minute I was fine, the next I was ravenous and had to eat..........I think I am going to have a bowl of cereal too! 

Our shower has those rails on the walls cos the couple who lived here before needed them, and when I shave my legs (sitting on the floor. lol) I have to pull myself up using them or I would defo be stuck there till I dried. x


----------



## rachael872211

I've just realised something...............my LMP due date was 7th Feb 2011, 38 weeks from when I ovulated was 7th Feb 2011, my favourite number is 7, I went into labour with my DD on the 7th, and now I just noticed I joined BnB on the 7th Feb last year. 

How freaky would it be if I go into labour on the 7th! lol. Now I want to wait! x


----------



## evewidow

ooh be interesting to see


----------



## SIEGAL

I had my baby - her name is Dafna and she is 7 lbs 13 oz. in labor for less than 10 hours and pushing for less than an hour.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00935-20110203-1801-1.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## carmyz

aww congrats hun shes beautiful...so jealous i want my lil girl hehe


----------



## Virginia

Congrats Siegal!! You never texted me to let me know you were in labour! :haha: To be honest, I'll probably forget to text you and let you know! She's so cute!


Who wants to take bets on who will have the biggest baby? I betcha mine will be huge! :dohh:


----------



## Jenniflower

congrats Siegal! She's gorgeous! 

Well I just did the stupidist thing tonight! Got up just now around midnight because I decided I wanted to wax my chin (its been a jungle since the bfp) So I put my nifty wax in the microwave and upon taking it out to mix it must have popped some kind of wax bubble and it exploded all over the place! Mainly my middle finger and my tummy. I burst into tears thinking i hurt babs but since i had my shirt on all it did was hit the shirt and warm my tummy. my finger on the other hand hurts like hell! It's completely swollen up now and the only way to even remotely relieve the pressure is to keep dipping it in cold water. It's pretty much taken me twice as long to even post this. Which isn't a problem seeing as I won't be sleeping much until this pain goes away! :nope:


----------



## carmyz

been gettin bh all morning and now it feels like shes grinding her head into my pelvis it bloody hurts..god i hope she comes soon..sick of the pain


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Siegal! She is so pretty!

@Virginia: I think I will bet you because at 36 weeks my baby was estimated to be 7lbs, 3oz and 17 inches long. DR says if I go to term he will be over 9lbs. What was your last estimate?:winkwink:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats Siegal! She is so pretty!
> 
> @Virginia: I think I will bet you because at 36 weeks my baby was estimated to be 7lbs, 3oz and 17 inches long. DR says if I go to term he will be over 9lbs. What was your last estimate?:winkwink:

At 37+3, I was measuring at 8lbs, 4oz. Prior to that (at 35+3), I was 6lbs, 7oz....so she's gaining about a pound a week. :wacko: Doctor said if I go to term and she keeps growing the way she is, she could end up upwards of 11 pounds! YIKES. I'm not sure how long she is. I didn't ask - when her head was already 12cm across in one area, I stopped asking questions. LMAO


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Ladies, don't know if I posted or not... I think I started to, but got pulled from my computer for a feeding and never finished.. :/ Oops... lol Anyways, I'm sure you know (but can't really catch up easily right now... haha)... but Zealia Raine Harris was born by cesarean at 10am on Feb. 1st, 2011.. She weighed 8lbs 5ozs, and is 20 inches long... I believe they said her head was 14 1/2, so they said even if she hadn't been so breeched, I probably would have ended up csec anyways because they don't think her head would have fit through my pelvis... Oh well lol


Anyways, I'm hopefully leaving hospital tomorrow... in the meantime, here is Miss Zealia Raine :) When they were wheeling me to my room, they wheeled me past the nursery where my mom was with her getting her first bath and there was, no lie, a CROWD of people around the window, all saying "Ohh, look at that one, she's adorable!! Oh my gosh!!" so on, so forth... at first glance, it looked like she was the only one in there (mom told me later yes, she was...), so I was just BEAMING and proud... 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs038.snc6/166801_1473737898020_1670877860_896438_7851351_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs278.snc6/180630_1473738978047_1670877860_896441_680642_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs047.snc6/167721_1474875326455_1670877860_898111_1212089_n.jpg


To everyone that has had their babies... CONGRATS!!! :D :D :D :D

And everyone else, hang in there... not long now and it'll be your turn!!!!!!! :D

Now.. excuse me while I sleep a couple hours  She has been asleep 45 minutes now, so I know I have at least 2 hours left before she's up again for food :)


----------



## dd29

Awwww she is lush congtats really need to put a pic up of my little man but havent had chance to go on laptop still v sore from guving birth.
I wudent worry about scans saying ur have big babys they told me my babt wud be 8 and a half to 9lb at 40 wks and he was only 7lb 11 and I had him at 39+6 was booked yest for inducion but my body decided to do it all by itself the day b4. Wen they last checked me they said i wasn't ready. My cervix was still v long.

On tuesday I did the hoovering and some other bits round the house also went out 4 a walk. Then at abour 23.00 I felt like a POP. Then I was really restless and my pelvis killed also cudent stop erring. I then started to notuce my pads feeling damp. Then at 2am I started getting major pubic pain then I noticed the pain was comin and goin every 10 or so mins this went in 4 a hour then the pains got worse and was feelib them in my tummy low down and roubd the back. Over time they were every 6 mins they never got sny closser but were v painful. At about 5am i cudnt take it any more and OH said call hosp I was adamant ir was not the real thing because the pauns bwcimw less reg but tge pain was strong so went and gor checked. I also had more show. Any way in hosp to my surprise I was 4cm dilated but contracsions were wearing off so they made us walk around well I barely made it to the canteen b4 I was rushing back to delivery because the pain was so intence. They said I wudent b goin home. My contracsions got to 3min apart but wasn't dilating so they broke my hind waters and put up a homone drip. After a few mire hours the contracsions were all the time. Then felt lije loads of presure in my bottom and i was 10 cm then I pushed for a hour and a half I was so tired then at 7.32 pm he was born. Good job really cuz they were so busy I wudnt of been able to go in yest to b unduced. It's funny cuz someone said to me I bet u go into labour the day b4 inducsiin and i did. Fingers crossed that u all have ur babys soon feel so sorry 4 u guys that r over due I really hope its ur turn next. I will get a pic of little man on here soon as. He's so tiny compared to my last bless him. good luck girls thinking of ya x oh still got some spd pain but not as bad x


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations SIEGAL. Looking forward to hearing your story. 

1sttimemom, I love that little hairband, she looks so cute! 

I want my baby :cry:

Well just BH for me. I have been going on an hours walk everyday for the past 4 days, and even though it hurts, when I get the sharp pain which I assume is his head hitting the cervix, :shrug: I feel like I am achieving something. So I am going to go on another big walk again today. x


----------



## carmyz

1sttimemom omg shes so beautiful..

rachael i want my baby to ..hopefully our lil ones come soon..


----------



## evewidow

SIEGAL said:


> I had my baby - her name is Dafna and she is 7 lbs 13 oz. in labor for less than 10 hours and pushing for less than an hour.

Congrats !!!:happydance:



Jenniflower said:


> congrats Siegal! She's gorgeous!
> 
> Well I just did the stupidist thing tonight! Got up just now around midnight because I decided I wanted to wax my chin (its been a jungle since the bfp) So I put my nifty wax in the microwave and upon taking it out to mix it must have popped some kind of wax bubble and it exploded all over the place! Mainly my middle finger and my tummy. I burst into tears thinking i hurt babs but since i had my shirt on all it did was hit the shirt and warm my tummy. my finger on the other hand hurts like hell! It's completely swollen up now and the only way to even remotely relieve the pressure is to keep dipping it in cold water. It's pretty much taken me twice as long to even post this. Which isn't a problem seeing as I won't be sleeping much until this pain goes away! :nope:

Ouch !! :dohh:



rachael872211 said:


> Congratulations SIEGAL. Looking forward to hearing your story.
> 
> 1sttimemom, I love that little hairband, she looks so cute!
> 
> I want my baby :cry:
> 
> Well just BH for me. I have been going on an hours walk everyday for the past 4 days, and even though it hurts, when I get the sharp pain which I assume is his head hitting the cervix, :shrug: I feel like I am achieving something. So I am going to go on another big walk again today. x


fingers crossed you go into labour soon ;)

i have the most crappy pain i couldnt sleep too well. my spd on my left was killing , now my pubic bone hurts like someone has given me a massive kick , this has caused me to waddle unevenly and now ive hurt my muscle on my right foot presumably from over balancing on that side or something. so im planning on doing bog all today. ds2 is a bit snotty so he s happy curled up on the sofa with me :D


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby - her name is Dafna and she is 7 lbs 13 oz. in labor for less than 10 hours and pushing for less than an hour.
> 
> Congrats !!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> congrats Siegal! She's gorgeous!
> 
> Well I just did the stupidist thing tonight! Got up just now around midnight because I decided I wanted to wax my chin (its been a jungle since the bfp) So I put my nifty wax in the microwave and upon taking it out to mix it must have popped some kind of wax bubble and it exploded all over the place! Mainly my middle finger and my tummy. I burst into tears thinking i hurt babs but since i had my shirt on all it did was hit the shirt and warm my tummy. my finger on the other hand hurts like hell! It's completely swollen up now and the only way to even remotely relieve the pressure is to keep dipping it in cold water. It's pretty much taken me twice as long to even post this. Which isn't a problem seeing as I won't be sleeping much until this pain goes away! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch !! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations SIEGAL. Looking forward to hearing your story.
> 
> 1sttimemom, I love that little hairband, she looks so cute!
> 
> I want my baby :cry:
> 
> Well just BH for me. I have been going on an hours walk everyday for the past 4 days, and even though it hurts, when I get the sharp pain which I assume is his head hitting the cervix, :shrug: I feel like I am achieving something. So I am going to go on another big walk again today. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> fingers crossed you go into labour soon ;)
> 
> i have the most crappy pain i couldnt sleep too well. my spd on my left was killing , now my pubic bone hurts like someone has given me a massive kick , this has caused me to waddle unevenly and now ive hurt my muscle on my right foot presumably from over balancing on that side or something. so im planning on doing bog all today. ds2 is a bit snotty so he s happy curled up on the sofa with me :DClick to expand...

This is what my pubic bone feels like! Like its bruised and someone has kicked me there! But its internal :-s 

I'm doing nothing all day too! Well, i'm going to meet my parents for lunch and buy a lamp for the babies room. The night light is naff! We tried it out the other day and we were all in his room laughing cos we couldn't see nothing. So i'm going to get him a lamp with the lowest watt bulb I can find. x


----------



## lucky3

Wow, it's just so exciting logging on these days....

Congrats Siegal, love the name :)

Hope all this pubic ache is the sign of baby's on the way.....

I have just been for a brisk 20 mins walk, including a bit of jumping off verges after cars has gone by!! Don't feel much different, just the usual aches!!

On a more positive note - the patio looks great! Thought it would need another sweep this morning but it's fine :) And the bulbs are all coming up so soon there will be lots of flowers too, I love spring!

I am going to second coat the gloss now, then energetically clean the house and bounce on the ball...once I've done the gloss then mentally baby can come (she'll know :winkwink:!!) Tho i think i would rather she came on Tuesday, than I get one more weekend and Monday to chill :) I'm starting eviction action today though...who knows how long it will take?!


----------



## evewidow

sounds too energentic for me clare !

anyone else batch cooking ? im trying to get about 2 weeks worth of meals in the freezer - i just made a thread in 3rd tri im running out of ideas of what to make .


----------



## rachael872211

Oh I love Spring too, and all the new flowers. I don't think we will have any plants come through because I don't think the people who lived here before planted anything. 

Is it daffodils that you plant in September the year before? 

Eve, I just to do this all the time! It used to help working shifts. What have you cooked so far? 

Er the things I used to cook was: 

Lasange/Macaroni Cheese/Stew and Dumplings/Curry/Cheese and Potato Pie ~ then do sausages with it/Spag bol/Soups/Meat Pie.


----------



## rachael872211

Just looked in my book of what I used to make: 

Shepherds pie
Sausage and Mash
Chilli
Sausage and Bacon Casserole
Sausage Casserole
Sweet and Sour Chicken
Hot Pot
Fish Pie


----------



## evewidow

ooh sausage casserole be good . 

so far i got a cottage pie , a chilli , bolognaise sauce , fish pie , beef stew.


----------



## lucky3

That's a great idea Eve/Rach. I have got about 3. The other thing i have done is cook up just mince, carrot, celery, onion etc (possibly with chopped toms, can't remember :dohh:) and freeze, then just add different things to it to make spag bol or cottage pie, lasagne, etc. must do that.....

I HAVE FINISHED PAINTING, woo hoo:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't say what a relief it is, I have done everything that I really, really wanted done, so Baby - YOU CAN COME NOW!!!

Eve, how is your works going?

oh, and I can't be arsed doing the cleaning now, may run up the stairs 2 at a time a few times tho :thumbup:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats siegal! Cant wait to see more pics of all these gorgeous babies :) x


----------



## Virginia

I haven't been able to cook anything in batches because our freezers are totally full! :dohh: Just 3 months ago, they were empty and we had no meat...then someone gave us a ton of Moose, and two other people gave us a bunch of ground beef, and the store had a great sale on chicken that we were able to afford! I feel so blessed to have the freezer so full for once! :happydance: 

On another note, both my pelvic and pubic bones hurt SO BAD...I literally can not lay down and roll over anymore. I can kind of flop myself into one position, but if I need to turn, it just hurts way too bad...I woke my DH up several times last night because apparently I was crying. It hurts that bad. I'm going to ask my doctor for a sweep today...I'm not entirely sure what their policies are on this, but since baby is measuring so big, she might agree...Especially since they moved my EDD to the 12th...so I'm really 39 weeks tomorrow...:wacko:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> That's a great idea Eve/Rach. I have got about 3. The other thing i have done is cook up just mince, carrot, celery, onion etc (possibly with chopped toms, can't remember :dohh:) and freeze, then just add different things to it to make spag bol or cottage pie, lasagne, etc. must do that.....
> 
> I HAVE FINISHED PAINTING, woo hoo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can't say what a relief it is, I have done everything that I really, really wanted done, so Baby - YOU CAN COME NOW!!!
> 
> Eve, how is your works going?
> 
> oh, and I can't be arsed doing the cleaning now, may run up the stairs 2 at a time a few times tho :thumbup:

its liveable lol , we had to wait for the plaster to dry which it is now , and hubby had to wipe it all . the 1st coat of emulsion is going on tonight and the 2nd tomo , my blinds have just arrived so they can go up on sunday and hubby is replacing the plug sockets and light switches etc just leaves the floor to do really which my stepdad has offered to help with but we havent ordered it yet as they paid hubby wrong and didnt want to leave ourselves short on cash. however he has just rung to say they have sorted that so ill order that now. dont need it for baby particularly anyway it will give hubby something to do on hs paternity leave !

we have decided on a bed at last just need to pick some furniture but again will have to wait a while as the car service mot etc cost more than anticipated lol ...


----------



## rachael872211

LOL, I've cooked nothing. I know i'm going to regret not doing anything when the time comes, but OH is off 2 weeks, it will be a good time for him to learn how to cook! Yay. 

Virginia, what time is your appointment? Or in how many hours? Let us know how it goes. 

My mum and dad are going out tonight for a six nations rugby dinner, and they are who is looking after DD when I go to hospital so we have all agreed it would be super inconvenient for me to go into labour today in the hope that it will happen! x


----------



## rachael872211

What the flooring going to be eve? x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> What the flooring going to be eve? x

its this https://www.1926woodflooring.co.uk/acatalog/info_Q_U1030E.html

we already have it in 2 rooms downstairs , we are planning on doing all the rooms in it as and when we decorate as it looks fab and is super hard wearing.
our house is an old victorian house so its just a nightmare decorating it as once you decide to do a room you have to do everything as its been so badly bodged up before. we have run out of cheap stuff to do up now lol. we been here 6 years and managed new windows a new kitchen and to do 2 rooms so far its a nightmare lol !


----------



## rachael872211

That looks really nice. 

Thats what me and OH have decided to do when we buy a house, maybe we are crazy. lol. We want to buy a house that needs stuff doing even if it takes us years. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> That looks really nice.
> 
> Thats what me and OH have decided to do when we buy a house, maybe we are crazy. lol. We want to buy a house that needs stuff doing even if it takes us years. x

it does get me down a bit but it has meant we have got a much bigger house for our money so it will be worth it in the end. 

i just saw my friends baby in the car he is proper cute im going to go for a munch next week . i like how my son and her son will be at school together then my daughter and her son will also be in the same class :)

anyone know whats happening with winegums ?


----------



## lucky3

facebook says she allowed home , Yay Winegums! But i think she is being induced weds....I'm sure she'll let us know :)


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> What the flooring going to be eve? x
> 
> its this https://www.1926woodflooring.co.uk/acatalog/info_Q_U1030E.html
> 
> we already have it in 2 rooms downstairs , we are planning on doing all the rooms in it as and when we decorate as it looks fab and is super hard wearing.
> our house is an old victorian house so its just a nightmare decorating it as once you decide to do a room you have to do everything as its been so badly bodged up before. we have run out of cheap stuff to do up now lol. we been here 6 years and managed new windows a new kitchen and to do 2 rooms so far its a nightmare lol !Click to expand...

I wanted that in the kitchen and dining room but hubby wasn't keen on it in the kitchen :shrug: looks lovely :)

We have a fairly boring 1948 built house but have replaced kitchen, bathroom, windows, doors, extended (added 1 room plus utility room) and have redecorated everywhere as it was pretty hideous, though structurally sound, when we bought it,. it was mainly the position we liked - backing onto countryside. But despite the hassle, when you think of what you've done it's worth it, and of course it's cheaper, so def the way to go Rach, if you don't mind getting your hands dirty!!


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyyy ladies got a few mins to myself, Baby Corey is adorable and sooo content hoping to post birth story tonight and yummmmy piccys of him.
Was a very quick but intense labour .. And a hugeeeeee thank you to Rach for keeping every one informed.

I really really hope you all go real soon come on ladies tonnes of labour dust xxx


----------



## winegums

omg i feel so out of the loop! congrats mummy madness! can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!

had a crappy day today everything is fine but have to go back to hospital monday and if everything is still fine apparently i'm being induced on wednesday

however i'm not sure i'm happy about it as they are using the most dangerous induction method for VBACs so i don't understand... i'm going phone tomorrow and speak to whoever is in charge to try and sort it all out

desperately googling for local accupuncture people that will do it for induction lol xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Your welcome Gemma. Can't wait to see pics and keep an eye out for birth story. 

Wine, I don't blame you! That seems stupid. Did you see a consultant today and someone who works under the consultant? When I went to my appointment I didnt actually see a consultant! x


----------



## lucky3

Massive congrats Gemma! Love the name and wait to see pics. Tho you nicked our due date!! Send that labour dust over!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Siegal! She is so pretty!
> 
> @Virginia: I think I will bet you because at 36 weeks my baby was estimated to be 7lbs, 3oz and 17 inches long. DR says if I go to term he will be over 9lbs. What was your last estimate?:winkwink:
> 
> At 37+3, I was measuring at 8lbs, 4oz. Prior to that (at 35+3), I was 6lbs, 7oz....so she's gaining about a pound a week. :wacko: Doctor said if I go to term and she keeps growing the way she is, she could end up upwards of 11 pounds! YIKES. I'm not sure how long she is. I didn't ask - when her head was already 12cm across in one area, I stopped asking questions. LMAOClick to expand...

Yeah so far Virginia I would say you are the winner. Although I know this baby will be huge as well:winkwink:


----------



## rachael872211

I think if this boy stays in me too much longer i'll be looking at a big one! I'm just scared. lol. 

O.k I hope that being stupidly hot is a sign i'm going to go into labour. I'm boiling and resembling a beetroot! x


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Massive congrats Gemma! Love the name and wait to see pics. Tho you nicked our due date!! Send that labour dust over!!

Actually yes you did. lol. I'll have some too if there is any going spare. x


----------



## Louppey

I had my baby girl on Tuesday 1st Feb, 10 days before my due date by c-section. She was breech & obviously didn't fancy moving!

She weighed 9lbs 9 1/2ozs, and was 53.5cm long. We've named her Coralie Elyse :)

She's as adorable as a button and I have never been so in love :cloud9:


----------



## juicylove

Hi all

I had my baby Girl feb 2nd 5lb 10oz all went well, long story Im just on my phone post again soon. Hope all are well and more babies are been born here xx


----------



## lucky3

Oh my goodness, loads of babies! Congrats to louppey and juicylove wow!!

Again, can't wait ti hear more and see pics :)


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> I think if this boy stays in me too much longer i'll be looking at a big one! I'm just scared. lol.
> 
> O.k I hope that being stupidly hot is a sign i'm going to go into labour. I'm boiling and resembling a beetroot! x

how odd i was just about to post is anyone really hot , ive just made hubby turn off the radiator i can feel my face getting red and im burning up !!


and congrats for the babies everyone :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Louppey and Juicy! :happydance:

ha ha. Yeah I was going to turn the heating down and checked the radiators and they weren't even on! x


----------



## evewidow

i was just trying to find my cervix ..as you do ... ive never managed to work out what im looking for anyway lol . anyway i felt something hard and then it moved ..would his be baby's head ? baby is not engaged so im wondering if i imagined it lol .... sorry for the tmi


----------



## mummymadness

Awww congrats Juicy and Louppey , Juicy do you find yourself wondering what to do with something so tiny i do lol i usually have 6 lb ish babies so not far off but he just seems like a bit dropped off a normal sized baby lol.

Ladies thought i would add my symptoms just before waters broke and just before the contractions started on the morning i woke up to see if it helps any one :).

The last week before water broke ..

Increased thick white discharge i mean there was loadssssss
Lots of false start "Strong BHs or Mild contractions" pittering off after a few hours
Feeling very very off food
Often started been sick
Preasure down there like i was going to snap in half
Extreme tiredness for no reason
Bad chest pains at night .

The morning i went in

Obviously waters had gone lol
That morning woke at 5am not with nerves just felt not right
The preasure down there was TOO intense
i puked my guts up about 7.30 am
Hip Pain
and a dull period ache all morning .


Tonnes and tonnes of labour dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats loupey and juicy..

i am so over hearin ppl say she will come when shes ready FFS ppl thats quite obvious isnt it..and why am i not allowed to whinge or want her out now??? iv got 5 days till my due date ..and i could go over another 10....seriously iv had enough..

ok rant over.


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> congrats loupey and juicy..
> 
> i am so over hearin ppl say she will come when shes ready FFS ppl thats quite obvious isnt it..and why am i not allowed to whinge or want her out now??? iv got 5 days till my due date ..and i could go over another 10....seriously iv had enough..
> 
> ok rant over.

if i hear .."not long now" one more time ill scream


----------



## carmyz

it drives me nuts..


----------



## rachael872211

Eve did you feel something hard through your cervix? 

Mummymadness he is such a cutie! I love your avatar. 

Oh my favourite is "he'll come when he is ready" GRR. 

The baby has been really quiet today. He's probably done the 10 moves in 10 hours but hes just not being him. I'm scared something is wrong :-s


----------



## carmyz

i freak out sometimes to rachael emma is so quite sometimes ..thats why i want her out so much atleast then i can watch her and know shes ok..


----------



## winegums

Rachael if your worried contact your maternity assessment unit - sometimes I don't feel bubs all day used to worry me but used to itnow :s xxx


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Eve did you feel something hard through your cervix?
> 
> Mummymadness he is such a cutie! I love your avatar.
> 
> Oh my favourite is "he'll come when he is ready" GRR.
> 
> The baby has been really quiet today. He's probably done the 10 moves in 10 hours but hes just not being him. I'm scared something is wrong :-s

well i dont know ..cus i dont know if it was my cervix ...im rubbish at this ive never checked it before now ever :S all i know is it was hard then it moved lmao !


----------



## Virginia

I had my appointment. My doctor doesn't want me to go to term...She again told me that the baby can be upwards of 11 pounds if I do, and that wouldn't be good. Lol. She did the sweep today...and I've been kinda crampy and stuff since, but nothing to convince me I'm going into labour... Anyways, I was 3cm when she checked me and 75% effaced. She said baby was at 0 station too, which is great. Anyways, my Blood pressure was like 158/60ish when I first got there and there was a little bit of protein in my urine so I have to pee in a jug for 24 hours and bring it in tomorrow just in case I have preeclampsia....by the end of the appointment, it was 125/60 though so I highly doubt there is anything wrong. The doctor is still concerned though.

Anyways, I REALLY hope the sweep did something...I have had little stringy bits of blood/tissue when I wipe...not sure what that is! Lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck Virginia! I hope it brings on labor so you can see your cute baby girl!

Congrats to all the new february babies!

I wish my little boy would come on!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenniflower

Good Luck Virginia!! The stringy bits are probably your plug coming lose. A very good sign things are progressing! :happydance:

Ugh I'm getting the MiL calling everyday now "How you feeling? Feeling and niggles? How's she doing? How was the midwife appt? When do you see her again?" As if there's nothing else we can actually talk about. I was actually overly cheeky yesterday when Hubby finished talking with her and said "here mum wants to see how your feeling" I said "Tell her I'm feeling the same as yesterday so there's no need to talk!" :blush:

In other news I practically had to mull my Hubby into DTD with me tonight. Geesh, most men would be begging for it. I was having slight BH all night so thought DTD would help them along and kept at it until he finally gave in, hahaha. Sadly now all it's done is stop them! Go figure.


----------



## carmyz

good luck virginia i hope it kick starts labour for u xx


----------



## gizmodo

mummymadness said:


> Awww congrats Juicy and Louppey , Juicy do you find yourself wondering what to do with something so tiny i do lol i usually have 6 lb ish babies so not far off but he just seems like a bit dropped off a normal sized baby lol.
> 
> Ladies thought i would add my symptoms just before waters broke and just before the contractions started on the morning i woke up to see if it helps any one :).
> 
> The last week before water broke ..
> 
> Increased thick white discharge i mean there was loadssssss
> Lots of false start "Strong BHs or Mild contractions" pittering off after a few hours
> Feeling very very off food
> Often started been sick
> Preasure down there like i was going to snap in half
> Extreme tiredness for no reason
> Bad chest pains at night .
> 
> The morning i went in
> 
> Obviously waters had gone lol
> That morning woke at 5am not with nerves just felt not right
> The preasure down there was TOO intense
> i puked my guts up about 7.30 am
> Hip Pain
> and a dull period ache all morning .
> 
> 
> Tonnes and tonnes of labour dust to you all xxxxx

Thanks for this. I think this is exactly what I needed to read at 3am, although it doesn't really help :)

I've not had any BHs, so don't know if what I'm having is just BHs. Woke up about 40 mins ago (well think it was 40 mins ago) with what I think is a contraction or painful BH. Tried to sleep through it. Got another one about 10 mins ago so got up to go to loo and I've had my show :thumbup: Step in the right direction, but I understand that it still doesn't mean anything is imminent?

So I've got up cos I'm wide awake now to wander about and see if I get another one (as the books say if you can walk them off then they are BHs). So waiting another 20 mins or so to see if I get another one. If not I'll go back to bed.

I've organised a birthday party for tomorrow, so I need some sort of clue as to what's going on so I can cancel it in the morning if need be :blush:


----------



## Virginia

Thanks! I really hope it's gonna start something! So far I'm just slightly crampy, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up. I feel kinda *off* though, so I'm gonna head to bed early. (besides, I'm exhausted for some reason! lol)


----------



## amber20

My Carlee was born Feb 3 at 12:57pm. She weighed 7 pounds 2.7 ounces and was 19 inches long. When my family leaves I'll write more about my birth.


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations Amber20, and good luck to possible labours Virginia and Gizmodo. x


----------



## evewidow

Congrats Amber - is it strange having a girl in the house ?

hopefully we have some babies popping this weekend then girls ..

no sign here yet but i suppose i still have a couple of weeks to go , i been making hubby dtd but he said it is a bit too much effort with my bump and spd meh ....

im not very motivated at all today into doing all the stuff i need to do ..


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya ladies, hope your all well and im sending lots of labour dust to you.

I had my baby on her due date, 3rd february at 11:03am
Her name is Demi and she weighed 7lb 11oz.

On Wednesday afternoon, I had Mucus discharge when I wiped but I didnt really feel like labour was heading my way?? I went to my friends for dinner and had a few twinges but once again thought nothing of it.
Got home at 11:30pm and had a bath, by mid night, I realised that this was the real deal, so my Shaun called his mum to look after our sleeping girl.
At 5am, my contractions was coming every 4~5 mins, bearable but I no longer could talk through them. I was eager to get to the hospital knowing that I had GBS.
We arrived at 6am and I was told I was 3~4 centimeters, I had a big bloody show and was pacing the room like a mad women. At 8:30am, I tried the gas and air, which I didnt like, made me feel sick.
By 10am, I could no longer walk with the pain and the contractions were coming every two to three mins, I was frantically sucking on the gas and air and begging for an epi dural~ ha ha, the midwife said it was too busy for me to have one as she could not give me one to one!. The midwife broke my waters and said I was 6cms but she could stretch my cervix to 8 centimeters and then she just left the room!! After a few contractions, I was pressing on the button and finally a midwife came and I said I felt the urge to push... The midwife was not convinced, had a look and then she said she could see the head!
Three pushes later and she was out! The pain was very intense and quick at the end, I was a bit shocked at how quick it all was, but Demi was worth every second of pain.

The midwifes were great when they were there, but I guess they had a busy morning dealing with complicated births, apperently mine was the only 'normal' labour at the time, It certainly was not like one born every minute!

I dont post on here often but Im always on here reading how your getting on. Goodluck to you all and I cant wait to read your stories xxx


----------



## winegums

wowee congrats amber and Jem!!!! sooo many little babies arriving...

Virginia sounds like your cervix was very favourable so you could definately be heading towards something now - good luck hun!

as for me i'm running out of things to try - walked loads yesterday to the point where i kept getting stitches, and googled accupressure to induce labour and stimulated the pressure points with tens machine for an hour - but nothing

had lots of sex and nipple stimulation with breast pump


when i was in hospital at the maternity assessment unit yesterday there were ladies coming in and out in labour and whose waters had broke etc - i was so jealous especially as all of them were around their due dates!!!! argh


----------



## lucky3

WOW! congrats Jenbug (we had the same due date!!) and amber, glad all theselovely babies are doing well.

goodluck Virginia, fx for you and your whopper baby :hugs:

well I'm bouncing on my ball whilst i write on this - i feel like a midget, it's a bit low!! are you supposed to bounce hard? had a sneaky go on my daughters small trampoline when i walked past, but was worried about breaking it lol!!

Do feel a bit periody and poky down there today so who knows, fx!!


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats Gembug. Was your 2nd labour easier than your first? 

Clare I do feel like bouncing on my ball helps. I bloody hate being on there, but when I get off it I feel his head causing pressure so I make myself get back on. 

Fingers crossed for you and your pains. I'm getting the odd twinge but thats means nothing to me now. lol. 

Wine, have you thought about going to a reflexologist before your appointment? x


----------



## evewidow

Congrats Jembug ! and lol clare on the trampoline pmsl


----------



## wiiwidow

Ooh Congrats everyone on all the new babies...!! Can't believe I've not been on much and there seem to have been loads born.

Good luck to those who are threatening or just trying!! Fx its not long for you now! xx


----------



## lucky3

Well i've discovered that doing the cleaning does not bring on labour, it just makes you hot and pissed off! Especially on a saturday when other members of the hosuehold are watching the rugby....grrrrrrr.

Come on Baby, what shall i try next ?

Anyone found that baby is moving loads? she seems all hard and lumpy now, hope that doesn't mean i've lost fluid? :shrug:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to all the new babies born!


----------



## mummymadness

wow seems feb 3rd was a popular birthday lol :) congrats girls ..

my little man sleeps wonderfully were so in love with him .

i really hope you all go soon loadssssss of labour dust common babies ur mummies have had enough xxxxx


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Well i've discovered that doing the cleaning does not bring on labour, it just makes you hot and pissed off! Especially on a saturday when other members of the hosuehold are watching the rugby....grrrrrrr.
> 
> Come on Baby, what shall i try next ?
> 
> Anyone found that baby is moving loads? she seems all hard and lumpy now, hope that doesn't mean i've lost fluid? :shrug:

mine is solid and lumpy , wriggling all the time headbutting my bladder punching inside my hips and kicking my ribs all at the same time it is most uncomfy.

as for cleaning well its settled then if it doesnt bring on labour mayas well not bother


----------



## Virginia

Still nothing. :nope:

I guess the sweep failed! UGH! And my cervix was very favourable!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats to all the new mummies...i think 3rd feb was a popular birthday :)
hope all you ladies, still hanging in there, have your babies soon

Can't believe Mason was due today, but is already 3 1/2 weeks old :) x


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies :) 
Well we are still here and in 1 piece!!! GRRRRRRR Due date TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Grrrr


----------



## winegums

Hey everyone booked some reflexology, first appointment they had was Tuesday afternoon though and I'm meant to be being induced weds morning :( they said that inducing me would be safer than leaving it longer as my bp is rising so quickly now last week from 116 to 130 on thurs then fri was 150 I also have low iron and low platelets and baby is large and have electrolytes protein glucose and blood in my urine lol! Nice and healthy huh? At least baby is in the best position possible (though quite high up :() so it was either induction or section so I think I'd rather try induction first...

Is everyone else getting as fed up as me? Lol xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

really hope the reflexology works winegums :)

thought i would share a few pics with you ladies :D


----------



## carmyz

still here and pg :(. sleepin is really crappy now .. i really hope she makes an appearence very soon..

congrats to jembug and amber xx

winegums i hope it works for u hun xx

paiytonsmumy hes just so cute


----------



## winegums

Awww them pics are gorge, did you get them done professionally? Xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

no did them myself...no decent photographer near me now :( xx


----------



## rachael872211

Paiytonsmummy those pics r so cute! 

Wine I look forward to hearing how the relflexology goes. This morning I had dd rubbing what it said was the pressure points and she was bored after 2 minutes. 

Well I'm still pregnant! Was getting lots of pains tOnight but they have died Down as usual. X


----------



## mrskcbrown

paiytonsmummy: Those pics are very cute!

I too am still preggo and really ready to have this baby, but I wont rush God. In due time Im sure my baby boy will be here:thumbup:.


----------



## amber20

Oh my goodness it so crazy having a little girl finally and all the pink! I LOVE IT! It is weird changing her diaper after 4 boys. It is crazy just saying she!


----------



## wish2bmama

Had my boy! :dance:

on 2/3/11 weighing 8lbs 3.7oz


----------



## carmyz

congrats wish2bmama


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey guys just to say Chillywilly had a little boy in the early hours of this morning by emergency c section. :) lots of love and congratulations out to Ciara! Xx


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations wish2b and chilly! X


----------



## winegums

Wowee congrats wish2be and chilly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky3

aw big congrats to wish2be and Chilly. Do we know how Chilly is doing?

x


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Hey everyone booked some reflexology, first appointment they had was Tuesday afternoon though and I'm meant to be being induced weds morning :( they said that inducing me would be safer than leaving it longer as my bp is rising so quickly now last week from 116 to 130 on thurs then fri was 150 I also have low iron and low platelets and baby is large and have electrolytes protein glucose and blood in my urine lol! Nice and healthy huh? At least baby is in the best position possible (though quite high up :() so it was either induction or section so I think I'd rather try induction first...
> 
> Is everyone else getting as fed up as me? Lol xxx

The joys of pregnancy :lol:

Let me know what the reflexology is like...I'm considering that when this madam is a week overdue....sweep tomorrow though :) :( :shrug:!!

DD1 had horrible coughing fit in night and was calling out for me, so rushed downstairs to help her, thought that might get things going but doesn't seem to have done, am sooo knackered though cos of being up a lot of the night so sods law says she'll come today or tonight!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats wish2b and chilly hope your both well :)


----------



## evewidow

wish2bmama said:


> Had my boy! :dance:
> 
> on 2/3/11 weighing 8lbs 3.7oz

Congrats !!!!!!



lucky3 said:


> The joys of pregnancy :lol:
> 
> Let me know what the reflexology is like...I'm considering that when this madam is a week overdue....sweep tomorrow though :) :( :shrug:!!
> 
> DD1 had horrible coughing fit in night and was calling out for me, so rushed downstairs to help her, thought that might get things going but doesn't seem to have done, am sooo knackered though cos of being up a lot of the night so sods law says she'll come today or tonight!

oh no :(
i was up with ds1 being sick last night then i started with braxtons i thought oh god im too knackered to give birth today but its ok she sees to be staying firmly put lol.


----------



## Virginia

Ok, so I dunno if I posted it here or not, but I had to do a 24-hour pee collection because I had protein in my urine and they wanted to test it for pre-eclampsia. So I started collecting it Friday and had to bring it in to the hospital Saturday. So since we drove an hour to drop off my pee, I decided to get checked since I'd been crampy...I figured they'd check me, and send me home if I hadn't made any progress...wrong. We were there until about 11:00 (got there at about 5:30). They hooked me up to the monitor thingy, and we heard Brooklyn's heartbeat and it turns out I was contracting, but I couldn't feel them...the few I did feel just felt like pressure. It's weird because I was continuously crampy feeling...So, anyways, she checked me and I wasn't dilated any further than I was at my appointment Friday...in fact, she measured me at 2.5cm instead of 3cm :growlmad:...so they left me hooked up to the machine until the shift change at 7:00...at like 7:15ish they had me get up and walk for about an hour...OMG it hurt!! Walking is NOT nice to me at all...my lower back hurt soooo freaking bad by the time we were done walking...so then she hooked me back up to the monitor for another 15 minutes to monitor my contractions, and she said I was "Popping them off like nothing" and they weren't regular or anything, but they were pretty frequent.... a new nurse checked me to see if the contractions I was having and the walking was doing anything - she measured me at 2.5-3cm, but also said that everyone measures differently. :wacko:....so then They left me for another hour and I used the birthing ball and walking around a little...she checked me again and said my dilation hasn't really changed, but it was definitely more of a 3cm than a 2.5cm...which I guess is good...and she also said that I felt a little thinner....but anyways, since I wasn't making much progress, we decided to just come home because DH has to work today. We got home after midnight, and we both went straight to bed. I only woke up twice to pee, and I remember thinking that I wasn't having any contractions...So DH left for work a little while ago, and I'm about to go back to bed because I have a headache and I am still having contractions...I am starting to get the hang of knowing what they are...I can feel when the crampy feeling starts, and even though it lingers, I can tell when it starts again...I'm not sure how long this stupid "early labour" can last...if that's what it even is...Anyways, I've definitely been loosing more of my mucus plug....guess that is good. And the nurse told me that I have a great cervix. Lol...she also said that baby's head was "right there", which is good as well. I really hope this little girl decides to let me know she's coming soon in a more definitive way...Right now I'm cramping and have a lower back ache...I'm gonna go hop a shower and see if it helps relieve it...then I'm going back to bed.

Congrats to all those who've had their babies!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh sounds promising virginia hope things happen for you soon x 

uk ladies - if you are by an asda its worth popping in , the baby event is finished and all the stuff reduced. 
i got : https://direct.asda.com/Bright-Starts-Pretty-in-Pink-Play-Gym/002664195,default,pd.html for £9 ..not the most exciting one in the world but cheap 

and : https://direct.asda.com/Closer-to-Nature-Feed-Time-Comforter/002666463,default,pd.html for £2

and a pecan and maple slice ;)


----------



## dd29

hello girls

heres a piccy of our baby jayjay who was born on wed 2nd feb @ 19.32 waighing 7lb 11oz :flower::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







180637_10150180688778136_598748135_8776094_7039527_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck virginia, hopes things pick up soon :) x


----------



## evewidow

he is gorgeous dd29 !!


----------



## dd29

thank u eve i got my freind round here and she showed me how to upload piccys ive only been trying to work it out for like 10 months. lol.

good luck virginia xxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

Oh bless he looks so tiny dd29. 

Virginia good luck! I hope the pains don't stop! 

I'm feeling really miserable right now! I have a headache that paracetamol hasnt got rid of and I just snapped at my mum :-( 

She rung me to see how I was and cause I have the headache I was just grumpy at her and now I feel bad and I feel like crying. x


----------



## mummymadness

Awww girls i really hope you all go real soon, Wine good luck for preassure points working its worth a shot.. It may start just before induction I think Corey knew i was about to be induced so decided about an hour before to start on his own lol.

Congrats to all with new babies there all adorable :) the 3rd was such a popular date and it was a full moon :) xxx


----------



## evewidow

aww Rach :( :hugs:

im so happy my painting is done , barr a few bits that need touching up i feel better now in case i ive birth n my bed the midwives wont think im such a tramp lol !!

forgot to get anything out the freezer for dinner though so got a right random combination of stuff coming up - left over party food from xmas etc lmao oh well !


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

aww dd29 hes gorgeous :) good luck to everyone else hope your babies come soon :) x


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... 
Congrats on all the new babies born!!! Ladies i am sooooo jealous of you that have already had your bubba's!!! Any hints and or tips to evict ours??? 

Rach - i am feeling every inch of your missery at the moment!!! I am now 1 day overdue and i am SICK of it!!!!!! I just want him outta me! Every afternoon about 2pm the pains and tighenings start than i head to bed about 8pm and by the morning time..... poof.... NOTHING!!!! every single night for the past week! Talk about emotional wreck here :( 

I hope that our little babies make an apperance asap! I am so sick of being pregnant lol. 
I have told Allan that this is the last one lol.. No more!!!!!


----------



## juicylove

Mummymadness it's very strange for me have a small baby as my DD1 and DS were both over 9 pound, must of been my sickness that effected her weight :( as I wasnt sick on the first 2. All going great now. Still can't believe she is here as I wasn't due till the 12th it's great :dance: I can enjoy food again :)

Good luck all hope u have your bundles of joy soon :hugs: xx


----------



## carmyz

dd29 aww ur lil man is just gorgeous

virginia i hope things move along quickly for u.xx

nothin happenin here..sux i had a dream last night i had her today lol doubt it though dont feel any different.


----------



## mummy to be

carmyz said:


> nothin happenin here..sux i had a dream last night i had her today lol doubt it though dont feel any different.

Cam - i had a similar dream last night... but like you i dont feel any different... grrrrr :(


----------



## Virginia

Well, I woke up this morning with nothing. :nope:

The DH has convinced me to let him come home 4 hours early to DTD and try to get things going...it'd be nice if it worked, but I think it's actually a plot so he can watch the Superbowl...I will admit the only reason I agreed to it is because I want pizza and I can't drive to get any...LOL


----------



## Felicityjade

Congrats to all new mummies and good luck to all in waiting! Missed out on so much on Here since Emilia was born on the 20th, it's just been full on but I love every minute  I'm gonna start reading back through the pages now and catching up! Xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Mummytobe I'm not enjoying it anymore. 

I hate being overdue. It makes me feel a failure, like my body can't figure out what to do. X


----------



## rachael872211

Mummytobe I'm not enjoying it anymore. 

I hate being overdue. It makes me feel a failure, like my body can't figure out what to do. X


----------



## Virginia

I'm having really bad back pains so we are heading to the hospital...I didn't expect back labour...I really really hope I can have my drug-free birth like I want, but with this pain so intense this early, I just dunno...I hope I'm at least making progress...My mom said to try to sleep and if I couldn't sleep, it's probably real labour...I definitely can't sleep, so we are leaving...Hope it's not another false alarm...


----------



## carmyz

good luck virginia xx


----------



## rachael872211

Good luck Virginia!!!!!!  x


----------



## Virginia

At the hospital...when they first checked me when we got here, I was 6-7cm dilated. Contractions are coming about every 1.5-3 minutes and lasting a good 60-70ish seconds. Yuck! However, the worst pain I've felt since I've been here is that STUPID hep-lock that I had to get...I have horrible veins and so they blew out the vein in my right hand (and now it hurts) and finally got it in my left hand...and it still hurts. Anyways, I'm waiting on them to check me again...sigh....in the car I was afraid I wouldn't be able to do this naturally, but when they told me I was already 6-7cm, I think I can actually do it! Here's to hoping!


----------



## carmyz

wow thats great hope it all goes well xx


----------



## evewidow

ooh good luck virginia cant wait for update , you will do fine !

well i had the most shit sleep ever last night so im proper grumpy today.
went to bed early in hope to dtd but then i really couldnt be bothered and hubby didnt seem fussed so i went to sleep . my SPD the last few days has become excruciatingly painful i cannot physically turn over in bed without screaming and it hurting like hell, then my phone was making an out of bettery beep so i had to get up and find the plug, then the wind was annoying me , then i felt like i had no room in the bed , then i needed a wee and blah blah in the end i got up. was nearly late for school as my hobbln there too forever and it was so windy we could hardly walk. meh the day can surely only get better lol .

come on overdue babies get popping i need to see cute piccys !


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Wow good luck virginia, that happened quickly :) x


----------



## rachael872211

Wow that's great Virginia! To get to the hosp and be 6-7cm. 

Eve I feel like I'm constantly grumpy at the moment.

I am going to go back to sleep for a bit cos I'm going to go into labour today and need the rest. Lol. Yeah right! X


----------



## lucky3

oh Eve that is so rubbish, i hear your pain!! I have now got a cold, sore throat and cough (thanks girls :)) so was awake every other hour to wee, blow my nose, cough, feel sorry for myself...I am soooo tired I may go for a lie down after lunch!!

went for my sweep at 10 today...baby is engaged but my cervix is fully closed, she couldn't even get her finger tip in :cry: she said she had a "rummage" anyway so that may help...than said hot curry and hot sex, again, I KNOW!!!!! was a bit disappointing. have another sweep on Friday then Monday and booked in for an induction on 17th Feb.

Hope your sweep goes better Rach and anyone else who's having one. 

I am trying a spicy pizza for lunch, bouncing, then I may have to jump on hubby later lmao!

Virginia, your news is soooooo much better , hope it's all going well. If i hear anything on facebook i'll update.

Wine - how are you feeling today...anything???


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Wow that's great Virginia! To get to the hosp and be 6-7cm.
> 
> Eve I feel like I'm constantly grumpy at the moment.
> 
> I am going to go back to sleep for a bit cos I'm going to go into labour today and need the rest. Lol. Yeah right! X

:rofl:


----------



## winegums

Have to go back to hospital today to monitor my bp again - while i'm there i'm going to beg for another attempt at a sweep lol!

lucky i know how dissapointing it is - she couldn't even get her fingertip in mine either so i'm not sure i'm holding out much hope even if they do agree to do it :(

eve i feel your pain i havent been able to move in bed at all for a few weeks now, i go to bed early - make sure my tv is on with remotes next to me and my phone on charge next to my bed... then i lay down flat on my back with my legs straight out and i don't move again till i have to get up in the morning! i can't drink anything all evening so i don't have to get up to pee in the night but by morning i'm so thirsty my throat hurts. I lay there watching tv until i get tired and then turn it off with the remote so that i dont have to move - if i waited until i was tired to get into bed the pain of doing it completely wakes me up so its the only way

Me and OH can officially no longer have sex. Him on top he has to go at a weird angle cos my bump is massive and it 'puts him off' and he gets tired lol!!! so we tried me on top but i just flopped onto him like a stranded whale and he had to roll me off of him LOL.... i think we gave up by that point!

9 days overdue now! stupid lazy baby lol xxx


----------



## winegums

wowee virginia just seen your post! good luck!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Have to go back to hospital today to monitor my bp again - while i'm there i'm going to beg for another attempt at a sweep lol!
> 
> lucky i know how dissapointing it is - she couldn't even get her fingertip in mine either so i'm not sure i'm holding out much hope even if they do agree to do it :(
> 
> eve i feel your pain i havent been able to move in bed at all for a few weeks now, i go to bed early - make sure my tv is on with remotes next to me and my phone on charge next to my bed... then i lay down flat on my back with my legs straight out and i don't move again till i have to get up in the morning! i can't drink anything all evening so i don't have to get up to pee in the night but by morning i'm so thirsty my throat hurts. I lay there watching tv until i get tired and then turn it off with the remote so that i dont have to move - if i waited until i was tired to get into bed the pain of doing it completely wakes me up so its the only way
> 
> Me and OH can officially no longer have sex. Him on top he has to go at a weird angle cos my bump is massive and it 'puts him off' and he gets tired lol!!! so we tried me on top but i just flopped onto him like a stranded whale and he had to roll me off of him LOL.... i think we gave up by that point!
> 
> 9 days overdue now! stupid lazy baby lol xxx

sex is hard work even my oh is finding it too much effort and he is not one to pass up an opportunity usually! i cant go on top or all 4's as by the time i get in position with the spd the moment has usually passed (takes about 5 mins lol ) we can just about spoon but it doesnt really work for me and he is not that keen either so i think we are giving up ....of course he has found about the "other way " that is recommended but i told him im not overdue yet so not that desperate hahah :haha:

I am too frightened not to drink so i have to get up to pee , im worried if i dont drink the uti will rear its ugly head again. but bedtime is such a chore .

ihope all you ladies dont go much more overdue im dreading the thought of being over but most likely will do i was 8 days over 1st but on edd with 2nd so im hoping she comes within a week of my date but who knows eh !


----------



## Jenniflower

My hubby and I have been doing ok until last night. We finally hit our sex wall so to speak. I tried to get on top which just meant I squished him to death and with my SPD so bad I couldn't get off in time so nearly killed the poor guy. And then when we went into our normal position, me on all 4's (It's the most comfortable thing for me, I sometimes even just lay there like that when trying to sleep. I don't know why but it just takes all the pressure off my back). Anyways, either he was so shocked at how heavy my bump actually was or he's starting to get turned of by me but he couldn't exactly keep it up enough to even get it in me! :cry: To which of course the shit hit the fan with my stupid pregnancy hormones and I started screaming about how he doesn't want me anymore and how the baby will stay in my forever now because he's not capable enough to give me what I need. His sperm!!! Then he got mad because he said I'm only using him for his little guys to which I replied no shit sherlock I'm 9 months pregnant, you think I feel sexy?! 

Oh that felt good to vent out, thanks ladies. :flower:


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> My hubby and I have been doing ok until last night. We finally hit our sex wall so to speak. I tried to get on top which just meant I squished him to death and with my SPD so bad I couldn't get off in time so nearly killed the poor guy. And then when we went into our normal position, me on all 4's (It's the most comfortable thing for me, I sometimes even just lay there like that when trying to sleep. I don't know why but it just takes all the pressure off my back). Anyways, either he was so shocked at how heavy my bump actually was or he's starting to get turned of by me but he couldn't exactly keep it up enough to even get it in me! :cry: To which of course the shit hit the fan with my stupid pregnancy hormones and I started screaming about how he doesn't want me anymore and *how the baby will stay in my forever now because he's not capable enough to give me what I need. His sperm!!! Then he got mad because he said I'm only using him for his little guys to which I replied no shit sherlock I'm 9 months pregnant, you think I feel sexy?! *
> 
> Oh that felt good to vent out, thanks ladies. :flower:

i couldnt help laughing im sorry but we are all so useless arent we !!


----------



## Amy_K

Jenniflower said:


> My hubby and I have been doing ok until last night. We finally hit our sex wall so to speak. I tried to get on top which just meant I squished him to death and with my SPD so bad I couldn't get off in time so nearly killed the poor guy. And then when we went into our normal position, me on all 4's (It's the most comfortable thing for me, I sometimes even just lay there like that when trying to sleep. I don't know why but it just takes all the pressure off my back). Anyways, either he was so shocked at how heavy my bump actually was or he's starting to get turned of by me but he couldn't exactly keep it up enough to even get it in me! :cry: To which of course the shit hit the fan with my stupid pregnancy hormones and I started screaming about how he doesn't want me anymore and how the baby will stay in my forever now because he's not capable enough to give me what I need. His sperm!!! Then he got mad because he said I'm only using him for his little guys to which I replied no shit sherlock I'm 9 months pregnant, you think I feel sexy?!
> 
> Oh that felt good to vent out, thanks ladies. :flower:

I had a good chuckle at your story - sorry. I'm glad we are all in the same boat :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Good Luck Virginia!! :) Can't wait to hear your news!

Conratulations to all those who've recently had babies - not been able to post much so I've lost track!!

And, sorry Jenni but I had a giggle too...it's hard work isn't it? OH and I managed to do it once, and luckily that was enough! It did the job! But he's not getting it again with the state of my bits now, so am glad we managed it that time! Good luck to you all, hope things get moving for you soon. Oh and my PGP despite being on crutches before birth, is now completely gone - 10 days later, was much better even just the next day. So hopefully you'll all be feeling much better soon xxx


----------



## winegums

Just a quick update on phone my bp and urine are normal finally!!!!! :D AND midwife managed to live me a sweep! Baby gone from 4/5 to 2/5 and I'm 1cm and soft BUT still quite high and posterior however a big improvement from last week lol! Wish me luck that the sweep does the trick ladies xxx


----------



## lucky3

:haha: Jenni, made me chuckle too :)

Bex, i am so glad that your PGP has sorted so quickly... must be funny listening to all us preggers girls moaning, now you're a mummy!!

And Wine, that is fantastic news...hopefully my cervix will have done something a bit more useful by Friday, did you use EPO or anything up there?


----------



## winegums

I was taking EPO but the last couple of days I have started taking starflower oil instead as it has double the GLA than EPO good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Amy_K

winegums said:


> Just a quick update on phone my bp and urine are normal finally!!!!! :D AND midwife managed to live me a sweep! Baby gone from 4/5 to 2/5 and I'm 1cm and soft BUT still quite high and posterior however a big improvement from last week lol! Wish me luck that the sweep does the trick ladies xxx


Winegums, Fantastic news!! Really pleased for you :)

Keep going and good luck :)


----------



## evewidow

wiiwidow said:


> Aw Good Luck Virginia!! :) Can't wait to hear your news!
> 
> Conratulations to all those who've recently had babies - not been able to post much so I've lost track!!
> 
> And, sorry Jenni but I had a giggle too...it's hard work isn't it? OH and I managed to do it once, and luckily that was enough! It did the job! But he's not getting it again with the state of my bits now, so am glad we managed it that time! Good luck to you all, hope things get moving for you soon. Oh and my PGP despite being on crutches before birth, is now completely gone - 10 days later, was much better even just the next day. So hopefully you'll all be feeling much better soon xxx

with how my spd is today that is nice to hear!!



winegums said:


> Just a quick update on phone my bp and urine are normal finally!!!!! :D AND midwife managed to live me a sweep! Baby gone from 4/5 to 2/5 and I'm 1cm and soft BUT still quite high and posterior however a big improvement from last week lol! Wish me luck that the sweep does the trick ladies xxx

sounds promising then !!


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Just a quick update on phone my bp and urine are normal finally!!!!! :D AND midwife managed to live me a sweep! Baby gone from 4/5 to 2/5 and I'm 1cm and soft BUT still quite high and posterior however a big improvement from last week lol! Wish me luck that the sweep does the trick ladies xxx

What a great appointment!!! And wow if you've improved that much since last week it seems really promising! 

Wii it's so good to hear that this SPD/PGP thing can clear up so quickly. It will be amazing not to have my pelvis be torn apart just to get up to pee.


----------



## Jembug

ahh racheal, keep your chin up, my first baby was six days overdue, so I understand how you feel, fingers crossed labour happens soon.
my first labour was a nightmare, my baby was back to back and then her heart beat dropped and I got rushed to theatre, luckly I avoided a c section and had a forceps delivery instead.

Lovely pics of the babies, I will try to post some pics.

Goodluck to the other ladies waiting...

Where is everyone going once we have had all the babies? Is there another place we all post? Not sure I can imagine life without this site, ha ha
cant wait to watch one born every minute tonight.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww wine thats real great news hun i am sure the sweep will help :).

Ooooo 6-7 cms well done virgina you will have your girl by now i am sure.


Lots of labour dust to all you ladies overdue fingers crossed, I am so lucky Corey slept from 10pm to 5am today awwwwwww and got loads of piccies of him in the bath :) he loves water no wonder after living in me with extra excess of water over the usual he has had to get use to it lol. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh no eve, how did he find that out? I assume you mean ingesting the sperm? lol. 

Clare I am hoping I get to have a sweep on Wednesday at my hospital appointment. My sister gets hers tomorrow from the community midwife and I am super jealous :cry:

Jenni your story did make me laugh, but I am knowing how you feel! I feel like sex has now become a chore just to get this baby out! I go to sleep afterwards hoping that in the night something will happen, then I wake up to my alarm exactly the same as the night before, then OH suggests we do it again......so i'm like yeah might as well, it might work. lol. 

Oh good luck Wine, that is great to hear! I hope the sweep works! Pleeeeeeeeeease keep us updated  

Jembug, I think a new thread can be created in babyclub???? Unless its already there? 
Which I think would be the feb lovebugs 2011. I too can't imagine not coming on here. 

The cashier at Morrisons today made me laugh, she asked me when I was due and I told her last week and she went ooo youre late, that doesnt happen a lot does it. lol. Er YES!!!!!! It does with me. 

Gemma he sounds so contented! I love the pic you have as your avatar, he looks like he is grinning. 

Well I have been having tightness all day and backache now, but I am tired of thinking it could be anything. I just really want to be in labour and in real pain! ha ha. x


----------



## juicylove

Good luck vriginia and wine :hugs:

I'm containing alot of fluid feet and ankles very swollen and last night I had diarrhoea so bad I thought I was going to die :( anyone ever experience this after having there babies nurse told me to starve today and just keep drinking plenty plus I got a tablet to stop diarroea!!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

thats sounds great winegums, hopefully your little boy will be here soon :)

hopefully virginia has had her baby now...not been no facebook updates tho.

good luck to all you ladies still waiting :) x


----------



## winegums

Dum di dum sweep seems to have done nothing ... not even a twinge! but i think i lost a tiny bit of my plug i wiped after peeing and there was a tiny blob like raw egg goo hehe and then when i went loo later and wiped there were two small pale pink egg goo like streaks on the tissue!

I'm watching one born every minute atm - why do they make it look so painful :( lol!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

mummymadness said:


> Awwww wine thats real great news hun i am sure the sweep will help :).
> 
> Ooooo 6-7 cms well done virgina you will have your girl by now i am sure.
> 
> 
> Lots of labour dust to all you ladies overdue fingers crossed, I am so lucky Corey slept from 10pm to 5am today awwwwwww and got loads of piccies of him in the bath :) he loves water no wonder after living in me with extra excess of water over the usual he has had to get use to it lol. xxx

Oh god mummymadness How did you get him to sleep thru? Oscar currently cluster feeds for exactly those times pretty much its exhausting!

Echoing the comment someone made about where we go next, it'll be nice to stay together no we're having our babies too. :)


----------



## rachael872211

I'm now going to watch one born every minute! I love it, and it will make me more grumpy because I want it to be me. lol. 

Sorry Juicy I really don't know. x


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Oh no eve, how did he find that out? I assume you mean ingesting the sperm? lol.
> 
> x

i dont know how he found out :( lol 



winegums said:


> Dum di dum sweep seems to have done nothing ... not even a twinge! but i think i lost a tiny bit of my plug i wiped after peeing and there was a tiny blob like raw egg goo hehe and then when i went loo later and wiped there were two small pale pink egg goo like streaks on the tissue!
> 
> I'm watching one born every minute atm - why do they make it look so painful :( lol!!!

promising then ..
and obem omg the forceps scared the shit out of me


----------



## winegums

yeh i think we should make a parenting thread that we can all post on!!!


----------



## winegums

ingesting sperm? i tried this last night LOL but my OH couldn't errr.... finish. i guess i'm so fat and ugly now that it's impossible for him! hmph


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> ingesting sperm? i tried this last night LOL but my OH couldn't errr.... finish. i guess i'm so fat and ugly now that it's impossible for him! hmph

awww bless ya !:hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Lol I have loved having the excuse (but real) of that it would make me gag cos I can't even brush my teeth at the minute without gagging. 

Well I have woken up to a intense pressure in my back. I'm having stomach pain. They feel like a rolling pain from the top if my bump ending in my lower back. At first I thought it was the baby but feeling my bump he isn't moving along side them, which I expected. 

I don't really know what they are. 

I'm going to try and go back to sleep and stop thinking about it. X


----------



## carmyz

well im in evict mode lol..got out my breast pump and had a lil play with it only just shortly though does anyone know how long to do it for each side?? also been squattin like mad lol


----------



## rachael872211

Re the breast pump. I do it 20 minutes each side. X


----------



## kns

He everyone. 
How are you all?
We have had a play with new omitor yesterday and can't seen to get temperature below 22 degrees celsius. But for new borns we have get temperature between 16 and 20 with 18 being ideal. We haven't got our heating on at all. Any suggestions on how keep the room cool? X


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone ...

I have caught my sons sickness bug been up all night vomitting - this is not what you need at 38 weeks preggo !!
luckily his friends mom has taken him to school so i can stay at home and hug the bucket !
yuk !


----------



## Jenniflower

I was watching Michael Mcintyre last night and he had a bit on where his wife was pregnant and she mentioned the best thing to get baby out was RLT and ingesting sperm. So he gears himself up ready to do a good deed and then she goes "Can't your just wank in the tea?" I think this is where men is getting this idea! hahaha 

Wine: Do you have your reflexology today?


----------



## winegums

Eve I hope you feel better Hun and Rachael I hope your pains lead to something

Yep jenni it's at 3pm wish me luck!!!! 

Waiting for hospital to get back to me to see if they have room for me to be induced on Friday instead of tomorrow...


----------



## evewidow

ooh interested to know what reflexology is like , no good for me though i have a thing about feet ..i dont like to see them , touch them , have them touched etc yuk hahah.

feeling a bit better i think i have fnally finished being sic just feel weak etc now might attempt a bit of toast shortly.


----------



## lucky3

Oh Eve, that is crap! I think we should be bump buddies with the mad building works and illness - i was sick at 6 last night so with my coldy crap aswell just went to bed :( I do feel better today, keep gargling with tcp for the sore throat, disgusting but seems to work!! I just feel tired now! Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Wine - look forward to hearing about the reflexology, if it's pleasant to have done anyway than nothing lost??! Good luck. Is it you asking for the induction to be moved?

Rach - i thought you were having the baby yesterday :rofl: as you'd gone quiet I was hopeful :(

Me - I was too ill for any action last night so the plan is - I am going to do some mad dancing soon I'm sure someone on here did dance on the wii and it got her going?? then tonight - there's nothing else for it, sex, logistics willing!!! Then tomorrow we are going to get a really hot curry takeaway!!!

Anyone heard from Virginia?


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Oh Eve, that is crap! I think we should be bump buddies with the mad building works and illness - i was sick at 6 last night so with my coldy crap aswell just went to bed :( I do feel better today, keep gargling with tcp for the sore throat, disgusting but seems to work!! I just feel tired now! Glad you're feeling a bit better.
> 
> Wine - look forward to hearing about the reflexology, if it's pleasant to have done anyway than nothing lost??! Good luck. Is it you asking for the induction to be moved?
> 
> Rach - i thought you were having the baby yesterday :rofl: as you'd gone quiet I was hopeful :(
> 
> Me - I was too ill for any action last night so the plan is - I am going to do some mad dancing soon I'm sure someone on here did dance on the wii and it got her going?? then tonight - there's nothing else for it, sex, logistics willing!!! Then tomorrow we are going to get a really hot curry takeaway!!!
> 
> Anyone heard from Virginia?

yes we should lol ! i now have the illness the other end ..slightly better than being sick i suppose !

haha get dancing lets see what happens , i think sex is well off the agenda here for a few days at least ..plus i dont have the strength atm to go into labour , i was thinking that this weekend might be nice though ..hubby wants that too as he has a crap week planned at work next week and doesnt want to have to go !


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eve, that is crap! I think we should be bump buddies with the mad building works and illness - i was sick at 6 last night so with my coldy crap aswell just went to bed :( I do feel better today, keep gargling with tcp for the sore throat, disgusting but seems to work!! I just feel tired now! Glad you're feeling a bit better.
> 
> Wine - look forward to hearing about the reflexology, if it's pleasant to have done anyway than nothing lost??! Good luck. Is it you asking for the induction to be moved?
> 
> Rach - i thought you were having the baby yesterday :rofl: as you'd gone quiet I was hopeful :(
> 
> Me - I was too ill for any action last night so the plan is - I am going to do some mad dancing soon I'm sure someone on here did dance on the wii and it got her going?? then tonight - there's nothing else for it, sex, logistics willing!!! Then tomorrow we are going to get a really hot curry takeaway!!!
> 
> Anyone heard from Virginia?
> 
> yes we should lol ! i now have the illness the other end ..slightly better than being sick i suppose !
> 
> haha get dancing lets see what happens , i think sex is well off the agenda here for a few days at least ..plus i dont have the strength atm to go into labour , i was thinking that this weekend might be nice though ..hubby wants that too as he has a crap week planned at work next week and doesnt want to have to go !Click to expand...

yeah I must admit i was dreading having to go through labour feeling like crap with a sore throat and cough...I could cope now, just knackered!

My dd1 wants her to come tomorrow so her birthday will be on the same day of the week as hers next year! probably be ok, i'll get on to it lmao!


----------



## lucky3

oooooo. NEWS!!!

After more than 31 hours of labour, Brooklyn was born by c-section at 12:51AM weighing 10lbs 11oz and 22in long.

She WAS a whopper, huge congratulations Virginia and big :hugs: look forward to heargin more!!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh wow yea big baby they werent wrong ! Congrats Virginia x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats virginia...what a big baby...lookin forward to seeing pics :) x


----------



## rachael872211

My God she was big! Bless her. 

Oh Congratulations Virginia! 

Clare I read that post of her birth and thought it was you! lol. 

No I'm still here. I found some old pc games the other day and I have been keeping my mind occupied with them. 

Clare, when is your next appointment at the midwife? 

My sister, who is now 2 days overdue, had her sweep this morning, well attempt. The midwife could hardly reach the cervix, but she could put her finger inside and pull out a little of the plug, so she said hopefully more might come away. Anyway, the midwife also booked her in for induction at N&N and it is next Thursday as its the earliest they could get her in due to being fully booked. 
So now it has me wondering about me. I have my appointment tomorrow, haven't got a clue if I can be induced, but if they are filling up quickly..........will I actually be able to get booked in before I go 14 days overdue? 

kns, I don't know about keeping a room cooler. Is that what the recommended temperature is? I was looking at heating info this morning, unrelated to babies, and came across something saying babies and elderly to be kept at 23 degrees. I am happier with the recommendation being lower though cos I worry more about the baby being hot. 

O/T but does anyone else have their house heated by oil? x


----------



## evewidow

if your room is hotter simply adjust the amount of clothing/bedding baby wears. when i had ds2 it was a heatwave..not a lot you can do then.


----------



## Jenniflower

Yay Virginia!! What a whopper wowie! :happydance: 

I'm so sorry to hear about all you sickies! :hugs:


----------



## winegums

Congrats Virginia !!!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## evewidow

how was the reflexology then wine ?


----------



## misznessa

awww congrats Virginia!!! WOW what a big baby! god blesss!!! :hugs: cant wait to see piks!! :happydance:


SO my due date is TODAY!!!! :happydance: BUT no sign of baby :cry: lol

im going to the doctor now to find out if im dilated anymore from last week i hope she gives me some good news! i hope he didnt turn and is breeched that would be a total bummer! but wish me luck ladies! lets hope Ayden comes out today!:baby:


----------



## rachael872211

I was then logging in to see how wines appointment went...............? x


----------



## winegums

Reflexology was great the lady was lovely and feel really relaxed now! 

Got a phone call from hospital this morning Iv been trying to get hold Of my consultant to discuss induction andthey phoned today to say my induction is cancelled for tomorrow - i have to go in for monitoring and thurs have appointment with my consultant! I spoke to the midwife in the MAU where I'm being monitored tomorrow and she said she will do another sweep at the same time xxx


----------



## winegums

Re reflexology she said that it may not do anything especially as its only one session but it should still help my body more balanced and ready...


----------



## evewidow

thats good then wine give you another day or so for baby to come out on his own.


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Re reflexology she said that it may not do anything especially as its only one session but it should still help my body more balanced and ready...

I've heard that before. If it's reasonably priced have you thought about another one in a few days?


----------



## evewidow

you thought about acupuncture ? never had it myself but mom has been having it for a while for a foot problem , she swears by it . anyway her acupuncturist said if i went their for a session around my due date he could help me :S


----------



## 1sttimemom08

WOW, Congrats, Virginia! :) Hope everyone else has their little ones in their arms soon!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

glad the reflexology went well winegums...hopefully your little boy will come before they get chance to induce you :) x


----------



## evewidow

i got a present today from the moms at school , there is 5 of us who have all become friendly through our kids being mates at preschool and the 4 of them put together and made me up a basket of goodies , they gave it to me today to cheer me up as i been ill its so cute its all pink ! theres baby bath , shampoo , lotion , wash , talc etc , socks , muslins , a blanket , booties , wipes , a book , a calendar , a photo album , a little cuddly toy and some nappies . I feel quite touched :)


----------



## winegums

awwwwwwwwwww eve how cute!!!!! xx


----------



## juicylove

Congrats Virginia :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

congrats virginia xx


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> My God she was big! Bless her.
> 
> Oh Congratulations Virginia!
> 
> Clare I read that post of her birth and thought it was you! lol.
> 
> No I'm still here. I found some old pc games the other day and I have been keeping my mind occupied with them.
> 
> Clare, when is your next appointment at the midwife?
> 
> My sister, who is now 2 days overdue, had her sweep this morning, well attempt. The midwife could hardly reach the cervix, but she could put her finger inside and pull out a little of the plug, so she said hopefully more might come away. Anyway, the midwife also booked her in for induction at N&N and it is next Thursday as its the earliest they could get her in due to being fully booked.
> So now it has me wondering about me. I have my appointment tomorrow, haven't got a clue if I can be induced, but if they are filling up quickly..........will I actually be able to get booked in before I go 14 days overdue?
> 
> kns, I don't know about keeping a room cooler. Is that what the recommended temperature is? I was looking at heating info this morning, unrelated to babies, and came across something saying babies and elderly to be kept at 23 degrees. I am happier with the recommendation being lower though cos I worry more about the baby being hot.
> 
> O/T but does anyone else have their house heated by oil? x

rach,

i have another appointment on Friday, see if she can do a sweep then :shrug: but she booked me in for an induction on the 17th at 9 am anyway...so i might see your sister lol! I assume they would not let you go as far as 14 over anyway? my friend was only allowed to go 10 befiore her (failed) induction.

oh and our house is heated by oil

My thermometer says room should be between 16 - 20, but I guess that then does depend on what you stick on baby! you could always open the window just a crack? As long as the draught wouldn't get him?

We always erred on the side of them being cold, now they run round in the winter in just t-shirts and make me feel freezing lol!!


----------



## winegums

Rachael they wont want you going over 14 days they will find an induction slot for you somwhere - some people get induction dates booked a week or two before the actual date so many end up giving birth before their induction and the slots become free... if you get me:)

did i mention i should be getting another sweep tomorrow? and i can't afford to keep paying hospital car park silly amounts (was £12 the other day!) so i'm leaving my car at OHs work and walking to the hospital tomorrow so thats half hour extra of walking which may help a bit - since i dont get to go for walks in the evening as i get scared of going alone in the dark and cant bring my OH as my sons asleep...


----------



## Josiejo

Just a quick note to say that Lily Jennifer arrived at 1.34 this afternoon weighing 8lb 5 oz. 1 1/2 hour labour. Just gas and air. No stitches. Soooooo painful but she's beautiful xx


----------



## evewidow

congrats Josie - quick labour too :D


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats Josie and Virginia (Wow they was right big baby)...

Really hope the reflexology helps things along alongside the Sweep tomorrow Hun , Rach i am sure you are gonna go real real soon hun ..

Corey has Sticky Eye/ Conjunctivitis bless him its real stuck when he tries open them wondering whats caused it . Had him weighed today he has lost abit now he is real tiny 5lb 9 ounces awwwwww and he had his heel prick test bless him . xxxxx


----------



## winegums

Congrats Josie what a quick labour!

Mummymadness I love your pic lol, my son had that with his eyes it lasted a couple of moaths then just disappeared on it's own!

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

welcome all the new babies xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh thats great to hear about not going 14 over. Is that something they don't allow to happen to people who have had sections? 

Clare, is that the date next Thursday? Are you going the same day as my sister? That would be strange! I can't remember, was it me and you that had our scans on the same day or maybe it was Ley. I can't remember. lol. 

Clare, if you don't mind me asking...........how much oil do you use? We are using 500L every 2 months which is working out at £160 a month. Its freakin hard! 

Congratulations Josie!! Can't wait to see pics.  

My OH SIL who had the premature labour scare at 27 weeks, went into labour Sunday and had the baby at 30 weeks. I went to see them today and she is soooooo sweet. She weighed 3lb2oz, but is breathing on her own and so far doing really well. She is tiny but perfect. Has black hair like her mum and dad  

While I was up the hospital I was jealous of the woman going into the delivery suite clearly in pain. lol. 

Also a member of staff came up to me and said "I hope you can tell me that baby was due last week" It made me laugh. 

I have my consultant appointment tomorrow and I can't wait!! I really hope they do a sweep. I think i'll actually be devastated if they don't. x


----------



## wiiwidow

Congratulations to Virginia and Josiejo :) well done guys look forward to pix! 

Mummymadness apparently Breast milk is great for bad eyes if your breast feeding that is. You can just squeeze a few drops in his eye and it helps. 

Wine fingers crossed for you tonight /tomorrow!

Good luck everyone else :) xx


----------



## winegums

wii i love your avatar xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations josie, wot a nice quick laboour x
Woow rzch what a good weight that is, my friend had a baby at 34 weeks and she was only 3lb 5oz 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> Oh thats great to hear about not going 14 over. Is that something they don't allow to happen to people who have had sections?
> 
> Clare, is that the date next Thursday? Are you going the same day as my sister? That would be strange! I can't remember, was it me and you that had our scans on the same day or maybe it was Ley. I can't remember. lol.
> 
> Clare, if you don't mind me asking...........how much oil do you use? We are using 500L every 2 months which is working out at £160 a month. Its freakin hard!
> 
> Congratulations Josie!! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> My OH SIL who had the premature labour scare at 27 weeks, went into labour Sunday and had the baby at 30 weeks. I went to see them today and she is soooooo sweet. She weighed 3lb2oz, but is breathing on her own and so far doing really well. She is tiny but perfect. Has black hair like her mum and dad
> 
> While I was up the hospital I was jealous of the woman going into the delivery suite clearly in pain. lol.
> 
> Also a member of staff came up to me and said "I hope you can tell me that baby was due last week" It made me laugh.
> 
> I have my consultant appointment tomorrow and I can't wait!! I really hope they do a sweep. I think i'll actually be devastated if they don't. x

Completely missed this post earlier! yep they usually don't like anyone going over 14 days unless the person is quite adament... but with a vbac even more so because the longer they are in there the bigger they could get which may put pressure on the scar as they are coming out, if you get me? so i'm pretty sure they wouldn't want you going over 2 weeks! my consultant originally didn't want me past 10 days but i'm pretty sure my body just needs a couple more days! lol!

thati s a really good weight for the baby,glad to hear everything is well! I know what you mean about being jealous lol every time i've been at the hospital i've seen women in labour and i'm like OI IT'S MY TURN lol

good luck with your appointment tomorrow... if they say they wont do a sweep ask them to at least do an internal exam because they may see that actually you are ready for a sweep and change their mind and do one! but tbh they should offer you one anyway at this point and probably do it right then and there!

my sweep yesterday didn't hurt at all - it was hardly even uncomfy i was chatting to her as she was doing it and then it was over! having another one tomorrow as long as midwife keeps her word hehe!

PLEASE wish me luck everyone that my cervix will be better than yesterday! iknow it's only 2 days difference but if i get told I'm still only 1cm and posterior i will go home and cry! lol

xxx


----------



## carmyz

good luck winegums i really hope ur cervix has changed

well i couldnt find clary sage oil today at the shops so i dont know where to go? cant believe im due 2moro iv never gotten to my edd so its strange lol.

just wanna meet my lil girl :(


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah that's what we said, her weight is really good considering the weight of some term babies. Her lungs are also good, with the threat of labour at 27 weeks she had the steriod injection and it really done some good within those 3 weeks. 

With my sis saying the hosp is choca with inductions I am thinking they are going to have to have a slot before then put aside. They must have different procedures for VBAC inductions for booking them in right? 

I hope they do do a sweep. Thank you for the advice wine! I will at least ask them to do an internal. 

I hope tomorrow at your appointment your cervix is more progressed. What time is your appointment? 

I thought mine was 1545, but I can't find the letter, even though this was the time I put in my diary months ago. My initial appointment was also 1545 so I hope I didnt have mega baby brain and get confused with the times. I am going to ring them as soon as tomorrow. lol x


----------



## rachael872211

carmyz I got mine off ebay. It arrived within 2 days. 

Have you tried Holland and Barrett? x


----------



## rachael872211

and now ive just realised u r in australia. duh. x


----------



## carmyz

lol yeah ...thanks i dont know if i should get it off ebay might go into labour b4 it even comes lol


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> carmyz I got mine off ebay. It arrived within 2 days.
> 
> Have you tried Holland and Barrett? x

I got mine off of amazon if that helps.


----------



## rachael872211

yes hopefully u will go into labour. It is something I defo won't be using afterwards cos I find it really stinky. 

wine, I have been meaning to ask u for ages, how do u find the stretching of your scar? x


----------



## winegums

I got mine off eBay too but it's a company I always use to buy my essential oils... Just because paypal is easy for me hehe

Rach phone them in the morning I have phoned so much and they always laugh and say oh you Pregnant women always forgetting your appointment tomes! Lol

With vbac induction they would probably start off just breaking your waters and letting you walk around etc rather than use medication to begin with. This is what they said to me but if my cervix hadn't started dilating before induction they would have had to use medication straight away!

Xxx


----------



## winegums

Also my appointment is at 2pm so ages to wait!

I haven't looked at my scar tbh I've been too scared... It sometimes gets it itchy / achy but it used to do this before pregnancy anyway!

Have you googled symptoms of scar rupture or scar weakness so you know what to look out for?


----------



## Virginia

We'll be in the hospital until Thursday, so I'm not sure if I'll get my proper birth story written before or after we leave. I am absolutely in love with my little girl. Here's a pic - I'll have a ton of better pictures once we leave the hospital.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1009454&l=8b4299bafb&id=1675297509


----------



## rachael872211

I'm quite excited! I have actually woken up feeling like I might be getting somewhere. 

I am going to ring the clinic at 830 on the dot. lol. Hopefully it will be open. 

I haven't looked at my scar either, I just notice times when it is uncomfortable and tight. 

I am glad they would rupture the membranes before medication. 

Virginia, I can't view the pics - cause I'm not on FB, but well done and big congrats. x


----------



## rachael872211

well I rung the clinic and I asked what happens at the appointment, and the receptionist said they discuss an induction or me coming in, then I asked if I would have a sweep today and she said I need to discuss this with the doctor. I really hope so. I feel like I am pinning all my hopes on this appointment. x


----------



## evewidow

rach - picture is same as her avatar ;)

good luck for sweeps etc girls.

virginia cute piccy :)

well ive stopped being sick at least but now all 4 of us have it at the other end .... so baby best stay in till that clears up really , im thinking this weekend would be a nice time for her to come ..fx but doubtfull lol


----------



## winegums

Good luck Rachael xxx


----------



## carmyz

virginia wow shes cute..chubbiest cheeks iv ever seen lol

rachael good luck i hope u get a sweep..fx

not much happenin here bubs is goin crazy atm and my cervix is coppin a beating so its uncomfortable i used the pump this arvo and it gave me bh for a couple of hrs i only did one side for about 5mins or so i dont want to over stimulate my uterus so i stopped..

m/w app 2moro mornin hopin to get a sweep and find out wat my next step is..i really didnt think i would make this app though sux


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Oh thats great to hear about not going 14 over. Is that something they don't allow to happen to people who have had sections?
> 
> Clare, is that the date next Thursday? Are you going the same day as my sister? That would be strange! I can't remember, was it me and you that had our scans on the same day or maybe it was Ley. I can't remember. lol.
> 
> Clare, if you don't mind me asking...........how much oil do you use? We are using 500L every 2 months which is working out at £160 a month. Its freakin hard!
> 
> Congratulations Josie!! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> My OH SIL who had the premature labour scare at 27 weeks, went into labour Sunday and had the baby at 30 weeks. I went to see them today and she is soooooo sweet. She weighed 3lb2oz, but is breathing on her own and so far doing really well. She is tiny but perfect. Has black hair like her mum and dad
> 
> While I was up the hospital I was jealous of the woman going into the delivery suite clearly in pain. lol.
> 
> Also a member of staff came up to me and said "I hope you can tell me that baby was due last week" It made me laugh.
> 
> I have my consultant appointment tomorrow and I can't wait!! I really hope they do a sweep. I think i'll actually be devastated if they don't. x

ha Rachael, your memory is as bad as mine!! yes we had our 20 week scan on the same day and I would be the same as your sister :) I have it in my mind that she will come on the 17th now so am wondering what to do next week....cinema and a meal out with the kids at the weekend would be nice :)

Hubby says he feels like he is winding down for a holiday at work and can't concentrate, only trouble is he doesn't know when it's starting...I *think* he realises paternity leave is no holiday !! lmao!!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, be firm with them and tell them you want a sweep, plenty of people you know have had them (well certainly Winegums!!) and you want it done. It's your body and your baby!! they'll prob be fine anyway, saves them money I expect :lol:

isn't it weird that your OH sil's baby will be older than yours, though really she should be about 3 months younger!!

Oil - i thought you meant evening primrose oil to start with :lol:

you do end up using loads more this time of year, obviously. I think a tank of 1100 ish used to last about 9/10 months but now we seem to get through it more quickly. I would expect 600 to last the winter months so perhaps 200 a month over then?? not very helpful I know :(

AND big congrats to Josie and commiserations hugs to Wine, Rach, Me, Carmyz, Mummyto1 and any other fed up overduers!! Eve you don't count cos you're not late yet!!


----------



## evewidow

haha , there does seem more overduers than i thought there would be :(


----------



## lucky3

Wine - good luck with your Cervix hun....you're getting there quicker than me anyway!


----------



## rachael872211

And to you wine. I am now stressing myself out worrying they won't do anything. I need to stop thinking about it. lol. 

I was the same Carmyz. I really didnt think I would be going to this appointment today. 

My OH is the same, every morning he says hurry up and have the baby so he doesnt have to go to work. My mum is the same too! She was going to book off this weekend at work, both me and my sis are now "patiently waiting" and mum said she is just going to book the leave and hope the babies come. 

I am going to be clear in what I want at the appointment. I really don't want to go all that way just for a bloody chat! Plus it much better to try this then the other options that I am faced with. 

Wine, I can't remember, at your 1st consultant appointment when you were overdue, did they do the sweep or ask you to come in the next day? 

Thats what we said! Her little girl will be older but this baby is going to be bigger. x


----------



## winegums

Rachael I was a couPlenof days overdue and I asked for one and she said it was fine and shed do it there and then... But then couldn't as I was all closed! Your consultant should do the same they prefer to do sweeps first and apparently they can do it every 2 or 3 days if they have the time and agree xxx

I had an awful night laying on my back had bad period type pains so laid on my side but killed my SPD so now I can hardly walk today! Argh!


----------



## evewidow

omg just had a bloody show..scared now , last time i had that in the morning i had my baby 12 hours later


----------



## carmyz

omg evewidow jealous lol hope labour isnt to far off then xx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh eve that is brilliant! Feels like we havent had a birth in here for a few hours. lol. 

Pleeeeeeeease keep us updated! x


----------



## Ley

good luck eve, I lost my show with Megan and was holding her 6 hours later x


----------



## evewidow

no pains or anything , dunno if i need to ring midwife to tell her ive had a show what you think ?

rang mom and hubby they are both like ooh ok and poised by their phones haha.

gonna tidy up and pack kids a bag and then might have a bounce on the ball , oh and put batteries in the tens machine haha


----------



## winegums

Omgggg eve so excited for you (and jealous btw - 11 DAYS OVERDUE NOW) haha! Good luck Hun

Btw anyone with thrush the last couple Of days Ive had live bio yoghurt and my symptoms have really died down - don't know if it's a coincidence? But worth a try...


----------



## winegums

I wouldn't phone yet hun thy don't usually take it seriously as some people lose their show weeks before labour... But with your hisTory I'd definately get everything ready and if things kick in then phone them! Xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Thanks wine, my hubby took a load of photos may have to vary my avatar cos they're so cute! 

Hope things get going for you today will be thinking of you at 2pm!

Good luck eve fingers x this is it! Get bouncing! Xx


----------



## evewidow

yea i dont wanna ring just hubby and mom said i should ..meh im too laid back , im thinking i should maybe get washed and dressed though just in case lmao.


----------



## winegums

Yeh eve that may be a good idea lol... Just be ready incase... Your having a homebirth aren't you? So jealous :( lol


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> yea i dont wanna ring just hubby and mom said i should ..meh im too laid back , im thinking i should maybe get washed and dressed though just in case lmao.

:haha:

good idea!! Good luck, soooo not fair :winkwink:


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Yeh eve that may be a good idea lol... Just be ready incase... Your having a homebirth aren't you? So jealous :( lol

well homebirth is booked but just gonna play it by ear if i fancy going in then i will ..depends what day/time she comes etc whatever seems easiest for having the other kids looked after really.


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Yeh eve that may be a good idea lol... Just be ready incase... Your having a homebirth aren't you? So jealous :( lol
> 
> well homebirth is booked but just gonna play it by ear if i fancy going in then i will ..depends what day/time she comes etc whatever seems easiest for having the other kids looked after really.Click to expand...

I would call. I had a talk with my midwives yesterday about this and they said to call in when every I think anything is happening just to give them a heads up. It doesn't mean they'll come in, and it doesn't mean they'll expect anything from happening but it stops them from doing a big shop at Asda, hahaha! Especially with your history I would call. But man good luck Eve!!!! Can't believe another one bites the dust!

Rachael: I hope you get what you want in the appointment. But I think if you go in confident and let the doctor know you understand the risks but would rather have one then I can't see it not happening. 

Hugs for both of you! :hugs:


----------



## winegums

It feels like 1 by 1 everyone is leaving and soon I'm going to be here along still preggo in august or something LOL


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> It feels like 1 by 1 everyone is leaving and soon I'm going to be here along still preggo in august or something LOL

:haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> It feels like 1 by 1 everyone is leaving and soon I'm going to be here along still preggo in august or something LOL

Man that'll be one big baby!


----------



## evewidow

aww wine you will prob still go before me anyway ive never been early yet . 

well im knacered now , have cleaned and mopped kitchen bathroom and lounge , washed myself and now just gonna sit here and chill a bit with my son and playhouse disney


----------



## rachael872211

Ha ha wine, that made me laugh! But the thing is that baby has to come out soon whether he likes it or not! 

Eve, I defo think you should have a wash! After my bloody show with my DD I started getting contractions soon after. 

Jenni, I definitely feel like I am more assertive. Normally I just let health care professionals tell it to me how it is, but I am being more open with what I want and when I am not happy. I shocked myself when I complained about my GP appointment to my midwife, normally I would feel flustered and go over what I should say, but I just came out and complained without even thinking about it. I hope I can do the same today! 

Well the afternoon is ticking away nicely! OH will be home in an hour, pick up DD and take her to my mums and then hospital. Woo Woo. x


----------



## evewidow

@ rach ..i am now lovely and clean haha

i have ate a sandwich which i didnt enjoy or want but meh made the effort , now mom is ringing every hour to see what is happening ..:dohh:


----------



## lucky3

good luck with your appointments girls...and with any action Eve, good to know you smell better! :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

So we've got my MiL coming tomorrow night to stay with us until Wed, and then my sister is flying in from the US to stay with us for 2 weeks. Both things I'm highly excited for. I usually love a house full of people and I brought this upon myself so really it's great. But all of a sudden I freaked out to DH today when he was home for lunch that tonight is the last night it will just be the two of us! I mean seriously broke down and started sobbing. I don't know why I hadn't thought of that. But with the cross over between MiL and sister and for the length of time she's staying by the time she leaves then we'll have our little girl and our lives will change forever. So tonight is the last night we can just be free and be ourselves. If it wasn't for this SPD I would say sex in the kitchen one last time!


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> So we've got my MiL coming tomorrow night to stay with us until Wed, and then my sister is flying in from the US to stay with us for 2 weeks. Both things I'm highly excited for. I usually love a house full of people and I brought this upon myself so really it's great. But all of a sudden I freaked out to DH today when he was home for lunch that tonight is the last night it will just be the two of us! I mean seriously broke down and started sobbing. I don't know why I hadn't thought of that. But with the cross over between MiL and sister and for the length of time she's staying by the time she leaves then we'll have our little girl and our lives will change forever. So tonight is the last night we can just be free and be ourselves. *If it wasn't for this SPD I would say sex in the kitchen one last time!*

:haha:

wow mil for a week ..rather you than me hahah !!


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> So we've got my MiL coming tomorrow night to stay with us until Wed, and then my sister is flying in from the US to stay with us for 2 weeks. Both things I'm highly excited for. I usually love a house full of people and I brought this upon myself so really it's great. But all of a sudden I freaked out to DH today when he was home for lunch that tonight is the last night it will just be the two of us! I mean seriously broke down and started sobbing. I don't know why I hadn't thought of that. But with the cross over between MiL and sister and for the length of time she's staying by the time she leaves then we'll have our little girl and our lives will change forever. So tonight is the last night we can just be free and be ourselves. *If it wasn't for this SPD I would say sex in the kitchen one last time!*
> 
> :haha:
> 
> wow mil for a week ..rather you than me hahah !!Click to expand...

I'd take her over my own any day, trust me. :lol:


----------



## evewidow

haha ! mine is ok to be fair but 1 day is my limit.

is she gonna be in room with you when you give birth ?


----------



## Jenniflower

evewidow said:


> haha ! mine is ok to be fair but 1 day is my limit.
> 
> is she gonna be in room with you when you give birth ?

Well I'm having it home so if she's here she's more than welcome to stay. I'll put her to work taking pictures and making tea. The same then goes with my sister. (personally I'd rather my sister be there instead, but it's obviously because I'm closer with her) I actually quite love my MiL, we get on great and though she's a bit of a fusser a lot of times I find that fussing is probably what I'll need on the day so that I can keep DH all to myself. I have expressed concern to DH though that she might go against some of the things we're doing and he quite simply said he'll tell her to shut up or get out. :rofl: I believe he would too.


----------



## evewidow

Jenniflower said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> haha ! mine is ok to be fair but 1 day is my limit.
> 
> is she gonna be in room with you when you give birth ?
> 
> Well I'm having it home so if she's here she's more than welcome to stay. I'll put her to work taking pictures and making tea. The same then goes with my sister. (personally I'd rather my sister be there instead, but it's obviously because I'm closer with her) I actually quite love my MiL, we get on great and though she's a bit of a fusser a lot of times I find that fussing is probably what I'll need on the day so that I can keep DH all to myself. I have expressed concern to DH though that she might go against some of the things we're doing and he quite simply said he'll tell her to shut up or get out. :rofl: I believe he would too.Click to expand...

haha thats ok then


----------



## Chilly Willy

winegums said:


> It feels like 1 by 1 everyone is leaving and soon I'm going to be here along still preggo in august or something LOL

Awww pet I'm so sorry ur not done yet! I have been completely obsessed by my lil ones arrival ( note to everyone else: yay! Lil boy Devin arrived on Saturday night at 7.15 weighing 9lb 2oz) that I haven't checked on you and you've been busy visiting me!! Must read back to catch up on you. Have we done the facebook thing??


----------



## evewidow

congrats chilly !


----------



## evewidow

getting very mild pains every 20 mins or so , not sure if braxtons or the real deal or what , you would think 3rd time round i would know what was happening wouldnt you haha !


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> getting very mild pains every 20 mins or so , not sure if braxtons or the real deal or what , you would think 3rd time round i would know what was happening wouldnt you haha !

you know, i feel like I would have no idea when it happens :dohh: that's cos we have lost all our brain cells having babies!!

Hope it does turn into something.......fx

we are having hot HOT curry tonight, woo hoo. Then the Friends of the school AGM, there's 2 things to get labour started!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> getting very mild pains every 20 mins or so , not sure if braxtons or the real deal or what , you would think 3rd time round i would know what was happening wouldnt you haha !
> 
> you know, i feel like I would have no idea when it happens :dohh: that's cos we have lost all our brain cells having babies!!
> 
> Hope it does turn into something.......fx
> 
> we are having hot HOT curry tonight, woo hoo. Then the Friends of the school AGM, there's 2 things to get labour started!!Click to expand...

hope your waters break at your meeting


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> getting very mild pains every 20 mins or so , not sure if braxtons or the real deal or what , you would think 3rd time round i would know what was happening wouldnt you haha !
> 
> you know, i feel like I would have no idea when it happens :dohh: that's cos we have lost all our brain cells having babies!!
> 
> Hope it does turn into something.......fx
> 
> we are having hot HOT curry tonight, woo hoo. Then the Friends of the school AGM, there's 2 things to get labour started!!Click to expand...
> 
> hope your waters break at your meetingClick to expand...


ha ha, that would liven it up :lol:

just had a text from Rach to say she had her membrane sweep and is now getting pains every 2-3 mins lasting 30 seconds....come on Rach fx this is it!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Yep i just got another text from rach she in alot of pain now whooooo real chuffed for her, but wine hun i was sure your bubs would be here by now boys are just sooooo stubborn lots of labour dust to all overdue.. And congrats chilly :) lovely name .

took corey to Drs he has blocked tear ducts that are infected so got some drops bless him and whooooooooooooo registered his birth today he is officially his own little man now :). xxxxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats chilly :)
Good luck rach and eve...hope your babies come soon :) x


----------



## misznessa

just an update for whoever doesnt have me on facebook

no baby for me, yesterday was my due date :cry: i was 1.5cm dilated and 50% effaced i have a scan on Thursday to check the fluid around the baby and then she set me up for induction February 14 @ 9am....i really hope he comes because i dont want to get induced :nope:

good news is yesterday and most of the day today everytime i went to the bathroom and after wiping i had blood like brownish/pink discharge then gradually it was looking stringy mucus and bloody...so i dunno what that is 

i been having minor cramps but nothin major...booooo i really want him out!


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> just an update for whoever doesnt have me on facebook
> 
> no baby for me, yesterday was my due date :cry: i was 1.5cm dilated and 50% effaced i have a scan on Thursday to check the fluid around the baby and then she set me up for induction February 14 @ 9am....i really hope he comes because i dont want to get induced :nope:
> 
> good news is yesterday and most of the day today everytime i went to the bathroom and after wiping i had blood like brownish/pink discharge then gradually it was looking stringy mucus and bloody...so i dunno what that is
> 
> i been having minor cramps but nothin major...booooo i really want him out!

thats what ive got hun its your show so not long now :)

my pains seem to have buggered off now :(

ooh rach best of luck hope to see baby pics in the morning.


----------



## winegums

Just wrote a massive post about what happened at the hosital today and accidentally pressed the wrong button and it's all gone! I just feel drained and I don't care what happens now I just want this baby out but looks like it's not going to haPpen on it's own


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Just wrote a massive post about what happened at the hosital today and accidentally pressed the wrong button and it's all gone! I just feel drained and I don't care what happens now I just want this baby out but looks like it's not going to haPpen on it's own

:hugs:

as long as he gets here safe thats the main thing , i know is prob not what you want to hear but is true.


----------



## winegums

yeh eve i know! i just want him out now lol i'm done trying to have a normal birth.. bring on the induction!

today was on the ctg for an hour and a half. heart rate was at 180 then suddenly dip to 130 then back up etc - it wouldn't go normal.. the midwife was concerned and spoke to a doctor - they told me to go for a walk and get some lunch and come back..

so i came back and the heart rate was still being weird so she gave me an exam. Cervix was closed and hard and high up again. baby nowhere near...

She said I'll basically have to be induced with prostin - she doubts they will even be able to break my waters so i have to have the worst type of induction before trying the gentler methods!

i was sad but after this the babies heart rate became normal lol, so i was allowed to leave.

while the ctg was on me again she gave another lady a sweep. She was only 1 day overdue and already 3cm and soft and having tightenings. She was saying wow such an easy sweep your bodies really ready etc...

I just burst into tears and sat there crying lol.

Then when i got up i had pulled a nerve or something in my back... I can hardly walk tonight! had to wait for my OH to get home from work to put our son to bed as i couldn't get him ready lol. Then he pretty much half dragged half carried me up the stairs and i've sat on the bed ever since

ARGH!!!!!!!!


Rachael - wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww big hugs wine hun sounds like it really upset you today, When i had my 1st darl i was Hard out of Reach and no where near was in tears no twinges zilch this was 2 days past due date then at 4 days past i was 2-3 and getting contractions so i still have faith you could go on your own hun ...

Rach just checked me she hasnt gone in yet coz her contractions only lasting 30 secs but her words "Really Really hurt" shes a million % sure this is it she is just waiting at home for a while before heading in looks like she will have bubs by morning :) xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> yeh eve i know! i just want him out now lol i'm done trying to have a normal birth.. bring on the induction!
> 
> today was on the ctg for an hour and a half. heart rate was at 180 then suddenly dip to 130 then back up etc - it wouldn't go normal.. the midwife was concerned and spoke to a doctor - they told me to go for a walk and get some lunch and come back..
> 
> so i came back and the heart rate was still being weird so she gave me an exam. Cervix was closed and hard and high up again. baby nowhere near...
> 
> She said I'll basically have to be induced with prostin - she doubts they will even be able to break my waters so i have to have the worst type of induction before trying the gentler methods!
> 
> i was sad but after this the babies heart rate became normal lol, so i was allowed to leave.
> 
> while the ctg was on me again she gave another lady a sweep. She was only 1 day overdue and already 3cm and soft and having tightenings. She was saying wow such an easy sweep your bodies really ready etc...
> 
> I just burst into tears and sat there crying lol.
> 
> Then when i got up i had pulled a nerve or something in my back... I can hardly walk tonight! had to wait for my OH to get home from work to put our son to bed as i couldn't get him ready lol. Then he pretty much half dragged half carried me up the stairs and i've sat on the bed ever since
> 
> ARGH!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Rachael - wishing you the best of luck xxx

:( when do you go in then - friday ?
you tried your tens on your back see if it helps whatever you have done to it


----------



## winegums

ohhh no eve that's a good idea!!!! thanks lol!

I have consultant appointment tomorrow morning and I'm just going to go with whatever she says now - she'll probably tell me which day i can go in and be induced but it depends when they have slots - i'm guessing if they have space friday if not then the weekend *shrug*

I have a bad feeling about this. I feel like my body isn't ready and when they induce me it will fail because my body isn't ready and i'll end up with a c section. I'm actually shitting it now,... my c section last time was planned and it was still the worst thing ever... i was out of it for hours i couldn't even touch my baby and i didn't get feeling back in my legs for TWO DAYS because they gave me too many drugs so i had to wait for other people to come to be able to pick up my son from the plastic cot by the bed.

I think I have too high expectations.. with my son i thoguht i'd have the perfect birth- we had a birth pool at home and did hypnobirthing and i honestly believed it was going to be an amazing experience and then this time i still had visions of going into labour on my own and having a normal birth etc even if it was in hospital


----------



## lucky3

oh Wine, that is just crap :( you've done your best though, your baby just wants to hang in there.

A bloke at the meeting i just went to reckoned he was 6 weeks late but, tbh he was full of shit, going on about how he was looking at companies with turnover of £10m everyday and had x hundreds of people working for him at Deloittes, so being treasurer for the school PTA was a piece of cake... so I took a bit of a dislike to him.

we'll have forgotten about it all soon, once you've had a glass or 2 of wine, mm mm!!


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> ohhh no eve that's a good idea!!!! thanks lol!
> 
> I have consultant appointment tomorrow morning and I'm just going to go with whatever she says now - she'll probably tell me which day i can go in and be induced but it depends when they have slots - i'm guessing if they have space friday if not then the weekend *shrug*
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this. I feel like my body isn't ready and when they induce me it will fail because my body isn't ready and i'll end up with a c section. I'm actually shitting it now,... my c section last time was planned and it was still the worst thing ever... i was out of it for hours i couldn't even touch my baby and i didn't get feeling back in my legs for TWO DAYS because they gave me too many drugs so i had to wait for other people to come to be able to pick up my son from the plastic cot by the bed.
> 
> I think I have too high expectations.. with my son i thoguht i'd have the perfect birth- we had a birth pool at home and did hypnobirthing and i honestly believed it was going to be an amazing experience and then this time i still had visions of going into labour on my own and having a normal birth etc even if it was in hospital

hopefully you will have a better experience this time :hugs:

i put my tens on hubbys arm earlier and pressed boost hehehe ..do that that will cheer you up watching him jump 6 foot in the air


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> ohhh no eve that's a good idea!!!! thanks lol!
> 
> I have consultant appointment tomorrow morning and I'm just going to go with whatever she says now - she'll probably tell me which day i can go in and be induced but it depends when they have slots - i'm guessing if they have space friday if not then the weekend *shrug*
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this. I feel like my body isn't ready and when they induce me it will fail because my body isn't ready and i'll end up with a c section. I'm actually shitting it now,... my c section last time was planned and it was still the worst thing ever... i was out of it for hours i couldn't even touch my baby and i didn't get feeling back in my legs for TWO DAYS because they gave me too many drugs so i had to wait for other people to come to be able to pick up my son from the plastic cot by the bed.
> 
> I think I have too high expectations.. with my son i thoguht i'd have the perfect birth- we had a birth pool at home and did hypnobirthing and i honestly believed it was going to be an amazing experience and then this time i still had visions of going into labour on my own and having a normal birth etc even if it was in hospital
> 
> hopefully you will have a better experience this time :hugs:
> 
> i put my tens on hubbys arm earlier and pressed boost hehehe ..do that that will cheer you up watching him jump 6 foot in the airClick to expand...

:haha: Eve you are evil :)


----------



## evewidow

lol you have to have some fun dont you


----------



## carmyz

well my app was a bit crappy they dont do sweeps till 41wks and even so she said she wouldnt do one on me cause my labours are so quick...BOOOO!

i go bk there next thurs for a u/s to check on bubs and the fluid then go to deliverys assesment room and get monitored and an internal and discuss about induction ..so crappy..


dtd with dp wasnt to bad actually might even do it again 2nite lol i really would like to have her 2moro..


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wine, I hope you can go on your own! Fx for you!!

And goodluck, Rachael!!! How exciting!! :D


----------



## evewidow

looks like winegums , misnezza and me areall planning babies today according to facebook !
good luck everyone labour dust xxx

me - i woke up at 5 been having regular mild contractions every 7 mins or so ..bearable atm have warned my mom she may need to come over to sit with ds2. told oh he is not going to work today to which he replied with "oh shit" .
i got up didnt see the point of us both being awake so i have pottered round making ds1's lunch for school , putting some washing in and loading the dishwasher , am now on my ball with my tens machine on looking like an idiot i assume haha.
hope it turns into something real but i have a good feeling as my bump has completley dropped my boobs no longer touch it lmao.

hope rach has had her baby by now cant wait to see all the pics !


----------



## carmyz

omg everyones poppin like mad lol jealous..hope im next..

good luck everyone xx


----------



## evewidow

every 3 mins here now looks like baby def on her way .. !


----------



## carmyz

wow goodluck eve xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Good Luck Eve! 

Wine I'm so sorry to here about your crappy cervix. :nope: I totally respect any decision that you have to make in the end but if you really don't feel your body is ready you should really trust that and wait. I know you've been waiting for AGES and your SPD is horrible and your so completely uncomfortable but it could just be a few more days that makes the difference. 

The fact that bubs heart rate evened out in the end is quite telling that he's absolutely fine. It's very normal for the FHR to reach up to 180 when in movement. When I had to go in for a BP profile because I had a high BP a few weeks ago the midwife there said she was happier seeing a jump in the heart rate as opposed to just a constant one. I actually had to have a cup of tea and a few biscuits before getting her to finally go crazy and then the midwife was very happy.

Again I totally appreciate that you want to just do what you need to do to get bubs out. And in the end all that matters IS a healthy baby. But I really have faith that your body wants to do it naturally and just needs more time. You just seem to be one of those long cookers!


----------



## winegums

Ohhh eve so excited for you and Rachael!!!

Iv been uphalf the nightwith what I guess are really crappy braxton hicks lol... Soo annoying I kept getting my hopes up as I was timing it on my phone and I'd have a few really regular 30 seconds 5 mins apart and then they went all random again and now seems to have stopped altogether.. My lower back and bump really sore this morning lol

today I'm 42 weeks according to my original due date! Argh baby just get over it lol it's really not that nice in there!



Ps miss nessa is at hospital in labour!


----------



## winegums

Ohhh eve so excited for you and Rachael!!!

Iv been uphalf the nightwith what I guess are really crappy braxton hicks lol... Soo annoying I kept getting my hopes up as I was timing it on my phone and I'd have a few really regular 30 seconds 5 mins apart and then they went all random again and now seems to have stopped altogether.. My lower back and bump really sore this morning lol

today I'm 42 weeks according to my original due date! Argh baby just get over it lol it's really not that nice in there!


----------



## winegums

Sorry trying to post off phone lOl


----------



## lucky3

Wow eve how's it going now?

Rach went to hospital last night but haven't heard anymore. Looking like today could be a good day 

Come on babies!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Wow eve how's it going now?
> 
> Rach went to hospital last night but haven't heard anymore. Looking like today could be a good day
> 
> Come on babies!!

painful but managable atm , mom is on her way to see to kids , contractions every 3-4 mins still but getting stronger , i feel a bit leaky too so wondering if waters will break soon ?
notched my tens up to level 4 and rocking on my ball watching kids tv with the boys lol .


----------



## winegums

ohh eve good luck i can't wait to hear!


----------



## lucky3

Are you thinking home or hospital at the mo?


----------



## Virginia

Good luck girls!!

Here's a picture for those who don't have facebook.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5633.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lucky3

Virginia said:


> Good luck girls!!
> 
> Here's a picture for those who don't have facebook.

oh bless, she is so cute! How are you feeling?


----------



## lucky3

FIRST BABY OF 10.02.11...Thursdays are good days!!

Mizznessa (Vanessa) had her baby...

my sweet baby boy Ayden born 2/10/11 @ 3:15am...8lbs 6oz (from facebook)

he looks gorgeous, congratulations :) :happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

winegums said:


> Sorry trying to post off phone lOl

wooohooo got you on fb! Oh bri I am moving out of hospital today to make room for you!!! So hope things happen for you !!!


----------



## lucky3

AND ANOTHER!!

Rachael had her little boy Lennie this morning at 05.17 on only gas and air, natural labour, well done Rach - I am crying as i write this, i am proud of you!!! he weighed 9lb 10oz Wow, must be me next????

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## carmyz

congrats rach..

nothin happenin here :(


----------



## Jenniflower

YAY RACHEL!!!!! Oh yay I'm so excited!!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear everything! :happydance:


----------



## Virginia

Wow! Babies popping out everywhere!! 

I am feeling alright. I am so in love with Brooklyn. She's so perfect. I am still in pain, but each day it gets a little better. I finally wrote my birth story. It's very long, but I'm glad to have documented it. Here is the link for it for those brave enough to read the whole thing. It took me over 2 hours to write, so have fun reading!

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...e-later-birth-story-post-1-a.html#post9100542


----------



## evewidow

Congrats Rach and Vanessa !!!

well me ... pfft .... contractions got to every 3 mins about 50 seconds long , mom came and took evan out shopping etc , hubby said what you wanna do go hospital or stay at home. I said as long as he was happy i wanted to stay here , he said ok fe . so i rang midwife to warn them etc after 4 incorrect numbers gt through to the right place and they said midwife will call you, literally 5 mins later door went midwife and student.. oh that was quick lol . 
asked some questions read my notes , felt tummy while i had contractions , listened to heartbeat etc . said i was still in the early stages . did an internal said i wasnt quite there but he can feel babys head is right down and when i go im gonna go quick, but for now i just need to drink fluids and eat bananas lol ! he (yes i got a man he seems nice enough though ) is calling back in a couple of hours when he has done his rounds to check on me , contractions have pretty much died off now getting a couple an hour.
i said do you think she will come today he said yes i would say so , so thats it for now ..the waiting game.


----------



## Emsy26

Hi ladies, could i be added to the front page please :)

My little blue bundle is due 22nd Feb xx

For the past 2 days, I've been cleaning like a mad woman, slowed down a bit today though, but got a coldsore on my lip so that getting me down a bit. Hope I pick up later.
Getting very impatient now, so so tired and hating heartburn :(

xx


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> Congrats Rach and Vanessa !!!
> 
> well me ... pfft .... contractions got to every 3 mins about 50 seconds long , mom came and took evan out shopping etc , hubby said what you wanna do go hospital or stay at home. I said as long as he was happy i wanted to stay here , he said ok fe . so i rang midwife to warn them etc after 4 incorrect numbers gt through to the right place and they said midwife will call you, literally 5 mins later door went midwife and student.. oh that was quick lol .
> asked some questions read my notes , felt tummy while i had contractions , listened to heartbeat etc . said i was still in the early stages . did an internal said i wasnt quite there but he can feel babys head is right down and when i go im gonna go quick, but for now i just need to drink fluids and eat bananas lol ! he (yes i got a man he seems nice enough though ) is calling back in a couple of hours when he has done his rounds to check on me , contractions have pretty much died off now getting a couple an hour.
> i said do you think she will come today he said yes i would say so , so thats it for now ..the waiting game.

Come on baby...you can be number 3 today :)


----------



## lucky3

Emsy26 said:


> Hi ladies, could i be added to the front page please :)
> 
> My little blue bundle is due 22nd Feb xx
> 
> For the past 2 days, I've been cleaning like a mad woman, slowed down a bit today though, but got a coldsore on my lip so that getting me down a bit. Hope I pick up later.
> Getting very impatient now, so so tired and hating heartburn :(
> 
> xx

Hi Emsy :wave: not sure if you'll get on the front page now - the person who started the thread had her lovely little bubba a couple of weeks back so is not on so much.

Good to hear the house is nice and clean!!

Welcome to the home of impatient women :lol:


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rach and Vanessa !!!
> 
> well me ... pfft .... contractions got to every 3 mins about 50 seconds long , mom came and took evan out shopping etc , hubby said what you wanna do go hospital or stay at home. I said as long as he was happy i wanted to stay here , he said ok fe . so i rang midwife to warn them etc after 4 incorrect numbers gt through to the right place and they said midwife will call you, literally 5 mins later door went midwife and student.. oh that was quick lol .
> asked some questions read my notes , felt tummy while i had contractions , listened to heartbeat etc . said i was still in the early stages . did an internal said i wasnt quite there but he can feel babys head is right down and when i go im gonna go quick, but for now i just need to drink fluids and eat bananas lol ! he (yes i got a man he seems nice enough though ) is calling back in a couple of hours when he has done his rounds to check on me , contractions have pretty much died off now getting a couple an hour.
> i said do you think she will come today he said yes i would say so , so thats it for now ..the waiting game.
> 
> Come on baby...you can be number 3 today :)Click to expand...

hehe is it a full moon !
well midwife just popped in again on his way off shift just as contractions have started up again .. said im coping well and to ring up if waters break or contractions get any further together/more intense etc. and that someone will come out . baby is having a right wriggle now she is clearly not comfy ..come out come out !


----------



## Emsy26

Thankyou Lucky3 xx

Well at least i know theres somewhere i can come and have a moan. lol xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Emsy26 said:


> Thankyou Lucky3 xx
> 
> Well at least i know theres somewhere i can come and have a moan. lol xx

If you send her a PM she'll be more likely to add it when she's next on. It's just hard as we all talk so much for her to keep up! hahaha


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies I'm getting really impatient already and I have a rotten cold! I just want to meet my baby now! 
Congrats to all the new babies x x


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Congratulations Vanessa and Rach - hurray for more babies! Good luck eve, wine and everyone else :) xx


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> Emsy26 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Lucky3 xx
> 
> Well at least i know theres somewhere i can come and have a moan. lol xx
> 
> If you send her a PM she'll be more likely to add it when she's next on. It's just hard as we all talk so much for her to keep up! hahahaClick to expand...

yes that's a good idea!


----------



## Ley

Congratulations Rach and vanessa!!!
Eve I really hope things pick up for you! got everything crossed.

Chilly I got your pm and have added your details to the front page, I've also added todays birth details there too but I'm still missing a lot of people's info so still need people to pm me with birth details please!

Sorry I haven't been on much but I'm usually being used as a human cow lol

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> Congratulations Rach and vanessa!!!
> Eve I really hope things pick up for you! got everything crossed.
> 
> Chilly I got your pm and have added your details to the front page, I've also added todays birth details there too but I'm still missing a lot of people's info so still need people to pm me with birth details please!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much but I'm usually being used as a human cow lol
> 
> hope everyone is ok xx

hey, you're a busy mummy, don't be sorry!! 

hope it's going well, Megan is looking gorgeous!!


----------



## winegums

Congrats to nessa and Rachael.... Come on eve you can do it!!!!

Im being induced tomorrow :( I could have waited till next week but would have had to go in for daily monitoring and have no money for petrol and car park - hospital is ages away... And no one to keep looking after my son...

So I gave up and have to go in tomorrow... I'm really shitting it especially as I'm going to be all alone.. They said my OH can visit for a bit in they day but not with my son so he will need to be at home with him. Then in the evening/ night my dad can look after him BUT OH is not allowed to come then....

Is it really horrible to say I wish I never decided to try for another baby...


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Congrats to nessa and Rachael.... Come on eve you can do it!!!!
> 
> Im being induced tomorrow :( I could have waited till next week but would have had to go in for daily monitoring and have no money for petrol and car park - hospital is ages away... And no one to keep looking after my son...
> 
> So I gave up and have to go in tomorrow... I'm really shitting it especially as I'm going to be all alone.. They said my OH can visit for a bit in they day but not with my son so he will need to be at home with him. Then in the evening/ night my dad can look after him BUT OH is not allowed to come then....
> 
> Is it really horrible to say I wish I never decided to try for another baby...

Oh Wine, I'm sorry to hear you sound so despondent :hugs: it is really hard trying to find childcare when you don't have family close.

i hope it goes the best it can for you. Have you got someone's mobile number to keep in touch?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats ladies!!!! Im so happy for you! Beautiful babies!

39 weeks and nothing here:shrug:.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww wine hun sorry its come to induction hopefully you will go naturally today :).

Big congrats Vanessa and Rach , Rach text me she did it on just gas and air and he was back to back and 9lb10 wow that lady is a tough cookie :).

Corey slept lovely again i am not use to such a content baby .

Not sure if you got my birth announcement or not ley hun, But understandably you been real busy with your little bundle of joy.

Lotsssssss of labour dust girlies xxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats rach and vanessa, and good luck eve
Labour dust to all you ladies still waiting :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats rach and vanessa, and good luck eve
Labour dust to all you ladies still waiting :) x


----------



## Ley

Jembug and mummymadness, thanks for your PM's details have been added to the front page.
I still need details from Siegal, Virginia and anyone else who I haven't got yet.

Anyone heard anything from evewidow?


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Congrats to nessa and Rachael.... Come on eve you can do it!!!!
> 
> Im being induced tomorrow :( I could have waited till next week but would have had to go in for daily monitoring and have no money for petrol and car park - hospital is ages away... And no one to keep looking after my son...
> 
> So I gave up and have to go in tomorrow... I'm really shitting it especially as I'm going to be all alone.. They said my OH can visit for a bit in they day but not with my son so he will need to be at home with him. Then in the evening/ night my dad can look after him BUT OH is not allowed to come then....
> 
> Is it really horrible to say I wish I never decided to try for another baby...

Wine hun don't sweat it!! Inductions can go just as great and easily as any normal birth. Maybe all it'll take is a few pessary gels to get you going and bam you're in labour! Besides once you're in labour hubby can stay till the cows come home. I know it'll suck that he's not there at the night time but just think of it as a little "me time" before everything starts happening. Just tell him to keep his phone on him and up really loud! He could go home at 10pm (or whenever visiting hours are over) and have to be back by 2am because you're in labour! :happydance:

Your LO is coming soon Wine!! So exciting!


Added: Wine, if you go here https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/496228-positive-natural-birthing-stories.html at the bottom of the first post are some great birth stories of women who needed an induction. :)


----------



## mummymadness

Eve just text me Baby girl born today 4.30 pm at home 7lb3 oz she got her home birth but had to go to hospital after not sure why she didnt say but said she is ok and should be home soon, Wow looks like today is a popular day already and loads left of the day . xx


----------



## lucky3

yay, congrats Eve :happydance:


----------



## winegums

Congrats eve :)

I know jenni I'm not too worried about the induction. My OH doesn't drive and it's a long way to the hospital and the bus is every hour so when I call it will take him ages to get there...

It also depends if my dad is around to look after our son, he's the only person we have. If he can't look after him then my OH won't be coming at all.

Did I mention I'm scared of hospitals? I don't mind appointments but staying there alone... Not so bad in a room but on the ward... With my section I found having to be in hospital worse than the op and the pain following the op I just sat there crying all night begging them to let me go home for 4 days straight


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats eve :) x


----------



## carmyz

congrats eve xx

now im officially overdue :( lol oh well i have a feelin im goin to have to be induced to which i dont really care about its just waitin that long..i want her out lol.


----------



## mummymadness

will be thinking of you tomorrow wine hun xxxxx


----------



## evewidow

hey guys just a quicky before i sleep .

well needless to say contractions started up again at around 1:30 they came thic and fast , midwife arrived at 2:30 called for 2nd midwife to come with gas and air - had a student though as well . anyway long story short as 2nd midwife arrived i was about to push so no time for gas and air waters didnt break till i pushed them out - 2 pushes and out she was she was crying when her head was out but body was in that was weird!
covered in vermix still they said looked around 37 weeks .. anyway she is perfect.
deivered placenta shortly after but then they all started going ooh ..erm ..and called an ambulance i was like wtf is happing ..they said they thought my uterus was prolapse..talk about shit oneself .. minutes later 3 paramedics so i had 4 midwifes 3 paramedics , me hubby , baby in my pokey lounge. off i went on a stretcher sirens blaring drip in my arm as blood pressure had dropped.
gets to hospital have about 10 people look up my bits they decide its just cervix but its gone back and is all ok ..gave me a couple of stitches as apparently i had torn - didnt feel it , said i could go . so here i am showered and in my own bed eating cookies and bananas ..will do a full birth story when i cba as theres a funny bit about my shoes .

sorry if none of that makes sense im a bit tired haha 
heres a piccy please excuse the hair this was post labour pre shower 
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3983.jpg
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_3988.jpg


----------



## carmyz

wow evewidow shes beautiful glad everything went well and ur ok looking forward to hearing ur birth story xx


----------



## impatient1

Congrats eve, she is beautiful.

Congrats to everyone who has given birth recently.


----------



## winegums

congrats eve!!! lovely pictures :)


Soooooooo today is my induction....... wish me luck xxx


----------



## carmyz

good luck winegums xx


----------



## Ley

Congrats Eve!!

good luck Wine x


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw good luck wine hope it goes much better than you expect. Just concentrate on the end result. Hugs xxx


----------



## lucky3

Eve she is just gorgeous, well done! And look forward to your funny story :)

Good luck Wine, hope it goes well, can't believe he's now back to back, little monkey!

I'm off to try to have another sweep this morning...have been for a brisk 30 min walk and done a bit of skipping...lets see if that has done any good!!


----------



## Ley

good luck lucky, hope it works for you x

Josiejo your details are on the front page now hun. I still need Zealia's details from 1sttimemom08 x


----------



## lucky3

thanks Ley!!

1sttimemom's baby - 
Baby Zealia was born at 10 on 01.02.11. She weighs 8lbs 5oz and is 20 inches long.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww wine big good luck today thinking of you hun cannot wait to see pics :), Seems every 1 going now very exciting for you all, Lots of labour dust to all still left . xxxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Congrats Eve!!

Good Luck Wine!!! 

Congrats 1sttimemom!

They'll be no one left at this rate! hahaha


----------



## rachael872211

Hi All, got a few minutes to put some pictures up and then i'll have an attempt at birth story if Lennie lets me.

Congratulations miznessa! 

Congratulations Eve. Wow that must have been scary for you, the last bit. I am very jealous of your two pushes and out though! 

Here are pics of Lennie: 







I can't stop staring at him. I feel so in love with him. x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Eve shes beautiful ;)
Good luck with induction winegums :) x


----------



## Jenniflower

Oh my gosh that last picture!! I just want to eat his cheeks.


----------



## winegums

Just to let you guys know induction is doing absolutely nothing lol.... I have a bad feeling about this..


----------



## Amy_K

winegums said:


> Just to let you guys know induction is doing absolutely nothing lol.... I have a bad feeling about this..

Mine took 60 hours to work. You need supreme patience and tolerance. Thinking of you.


----------



## lucky3

aw rach, he is just adorable! Jenni - you are not allowed to eat his cheeks tho!!

Winegums how many pessarys are they gonna try? took 3 with me last time.

Tried to have another sweep today :( still high and closed, tho midwife said that given that i had already had 2 children it looked impressively tight up there! not much good for baby coming out tho!!

She was fairly chilled tho and said I could be monitored at 14 over rather than an induction if necessary so we'll see :)


----------



## evewidow

thanks everyone !!

Rach - lennie is gorgeous !!!!

good luck wine , hope it starts to work for for you soon x 

well my still nameless baby and me are doing ok ..tired and a bit sore but not too bad.

come on babies lets see more of you pop out :)


----------



## winegums

Well I think they are going to give me another one soon... Going for exam in about 10 mins

Have started getting some random pains that REALLY hurt but doesn't feel like what I thought a contraction would be? Feels like iv eaten something bad and got a bad tummy and going to have a poo lol

I hope I don't poo all over the place LOL


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Well I think they are going to give me another one soon... Going for exam in about 10 mins
> 
> Have started getting some random pains that REALLY hurt but doesn't feel like what I thought a contraction would be? Feels like iv eaten something bad and got a bad tummy and going to have a poo lol
> 
> I hope I don't poo all over the place LOL

:haha: that is one of my biggest worries!! Though i think it is fairly common so they prob aren't bothered, especially as they keep saying push into your bottom (on OBEM) so what do you expect!!

perhaps try and squeeze one out now, just in case :lol:


----------



## Ley

I was always proud that I didn't poo when I had my first 2 but then I remember getting off the bed after having Megan so they could strip it and seeing poo on the bed.
I was dead embarrassed but they just cleaned it up without a word.

Rach, Lennie is gorgeous! x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww ley Positive Vibes really routing for you today darl :).

Rach he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute .

Lots of labour dust to those who need it xxx


----------



## mummy to be

wholey moley!!! Look at you all popping out your kiddies!!! SOOOOO jealous!!!! 

Well my little man is obviously super comfy... We had a stretch and sweep yesterday morning which has done nothing.... so we are booked in to be induced on Monday 14th Feb at 7:30am!!! I am soooooooo shit scared now..... lol... i am sooo nervous! I cant wait to meet him but i DONT wanna do the pain again :( 
Plus i have never spent anymore than 2 hours away from my 20 month old Layla..... So i am not looking forward to that either :( It is going to break my heart being away from her so a whole night :( 

How is everyone going?? 

Gosh who is left to have their babies???


----------



## mrskcbrown

mummy to be said:


> wholey moley!!! Look at you all popping out your kiddies!!! SOOOOO jealous!!!!
> 
> Well my little man is obviously super comfy... We had a stretch and sweep yesterday morning which has done nothing.... so we are booked in to be induced on Monday 14th Feb at 7:30am!!! I am soooooooo shit scared now..... lol... i am sooo nervous! I cant wait to meet him but i DONT wanna do the pain again :(
> Plus i have never spent anymore than 2 hours away from my 20 month old Layla..... So i am not looking forward to that either :( It is going to break my heart being away from her so a whole night :(
> 
> How is everyone going??
> 
> Gosh who is left to have their babies???

I have yet to have my baby as well. I think Im probably gonna go over. Have to wait for natural labor as I cant be induced due to prior csection. Wishing you the best!:hugs:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

rach lennie is gorgeous....those cheeks are dead cute :)
good luck winegums, hope you holding you little boy soon :)
mummy to be...hope your induction goes well if you dont go before then :)
and labour dust to all you ladies still waiting :) xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Happy due date to me!! :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

still pregnant..not happy been losin heaps of plug crap i think but nothin with blood in it :(..

so frustrating


----------



## Chilly Willy

Oooo good luck winegums! Hopefully this is it!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Still waiting as well. Had a sweep done yesterday and spent all of today with constant pains but after a hot shower this evening it all has slowed down to a crawl. I have had pink tinge when I wipe but not much there. IDK??? 

Sahrene


----------



## mummy to be

i am the same as you sahrene.... been getting some brownish tinge on my pads this morning but no more or no less contractions that i have been getting for over a week now so who knows what is happening... 

Yes induction on Monday... scary! I am starting to Sh*t myself about the pain again lol.. super nervous.. plus i am not looking forward to leaving my daughter lol... i am a big sooka lol


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm still waiting but not due until 19th so got a week to go. Crossing everything he will be on time! Mw won't do a sweep until I'm overdue! 
Congrats to all who had theirs and labour dust to mummies in waiting x


----------



## carmyz

hey guys just got a sms off mummy to be her waters are leaking she is on her way to the hospital now..yay exciting!!


----------



## winegums

Hey everyone had a baby boy this morning still yet to be name lol was bloody painful and scary birth half way out his head got stuck and was bigger than my cervix fuy dilated and his heart rate suddenly went so low i thought it hd stopped and there was suddenly an alarm and a room full of people telljng me i need to get him out NOW and was putnobto my back with a light on my bits and doctors holding my legs up so had to push him out even though could feel my vaginal ripping (no pain relief other than tens machine at this point lol) which was weird and terrifying... Took over an hour to try and fix my bits and pieces.... So sore today but so in love .....

Don't mention on facebook yet as waiting for OH to speak to his family abroad first

Thanks xxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats winegums wow wat a ordeal so glad u and bubs are ok must of been scary..

yeah stitches arnt fun one bit..soo not lookin forward to them again


----------



## winegums

Ps couldn't havemy natural 3rd stage due to having to resuscitate him which was fine OR immediate skin tinamou but they were soo nice as soon as he was fine I took offmy top and cuddled wih him skin to skin with blannkets over us.. He was 8lbs 13oz but did a lot of poo coming out and said he was probably around 9lbs before lol

More story / pics later ... I've slept about 5 hour the last 3 nights can't wait to go home Nd sleep more... Could have gone by 7am if everything had gone smoothly but will just have to wait and see when we can leave


----------



## Ley

Congratulations wine, sorry it didn't go to plan x


----------



## lucky3

yay winegums - was logging in to get an update, so glad you are both ok, though your bits sound horrific. Big :hugs: and congrats, looking forward to piccies and WELL DONE. that's both of you and Rach VBAC :happydance:

ps loved the weight and poo bit :haha:


----------



## lucky3

mummy to be said:


> wholey moley!!! Look at you all popping out your kiddies!!! SOOOOO jealous!!!!
> 
> Well my little man is obviously super comfy... We had a stretch and sweep yesterday morning which has done nothing.... so we are booked in to be induced on Monday 14th Feb at 7:30am!!! I am soooooooo shit scared now..... lol... i am sooo nervous! I cant wait to meet him but i DONT wanna do the pain again :(
> Plus i have never spent anymore than 2 hours away from my 20 month old Layla..... So i am not looking forward to that either :( It is going to break my heart being away from her so a whole night :(
> 
> How is everyone going??
> 
> Gosh who is left to have their babies???

ME!!! I am seeing if I can out do winegums on the lateness :)

Good luck Mummytobe :hugs:


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw wine congratulations on your little boy sorry o hear it was so traumatic in the end but at least it's over now and he's safely here finally in your arms :) take care of yourself and and your stitches (you have my sympathy there hope you've got plenty of teatree and lavender oil at home) hugs xxx

Good luck mummytobe!! Xx


----------



## rachael872211

Wow, congratulations Wine...........and mummytobe.

Wine, we done it! Yay! I do remember thinking though in labour why the hell didnt I have a repeat cesarean. lol. Actually I think I probably screamed for one at one stage. I was jst ignored. lol. 

I also poo'd a lot! I didnt care though. The first time I thought I done it I said "have I poo'd" and the midwife said it was just some of my show, but then I could smell it. lol, the thought stuff it, if it was making me push well I'll keep doing it. lol. 

I was back up the hospital last night. I was on the loo and stuff was hanging out of me. I was crying and thought wtf was this. I thought I had pushed my vagina out to be honest. In the end after calling medicom and GP I was told to go back up hospital. So I did, and the midwife said she think its some of my membranes and I had to try and push it out, but I couldnt. I think I was scared cause I didnt know what I was pushing out. In the end doc came and pulled it out. It was rank! Like a big slimey slug :-S 

Ok, Lennie is asleep so I will write my birth story. x


----------



## Jenniflower

YAY WINE!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Not so happy for the scary bit at the end though. :( Glad you're holding your beautiful baby boy now. Can't wait to hear his name :)

I'm still here ladies!! The big 40 today! Not even a twinge. Oh well we all assumed this would happen really. My sister is flying in from the US on Thursday so I'm quite happy to wait for her.


----------



## evewidow

well done wine huge congrats !!!!

we have called our baby Holly no middle name yet though


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats winegums, seen pic on facebook hes gorgeous :)
Good luck mummy to be, hope baby comes soon!
Eve love the name, my little sister called holly :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats winegums, seen pic on facebook hes gorgeous :)
Good luck mummy to be, hope baby comes soon!
Eve love the name, my little sister called holly :) x


----------



## MadameJ

Hey ladies,

Congrats to all the new mummies n lots of labour:dust: to all those due their little bundles.

Well i had my little girl, little Lexie Patricia Brown eventually arrived a week late 
10/02/11 at 21.51pm weighing 8lb 5oz and 51cms long after 5 hours from first contraction to her swooshing out of me(water birth).

She's just perfect and what made it even more lovely was she arrived on the day that my mum passed away 4 years ago so its extra special day now.

:kiss:


----------



## rachael872211

we have no middle name yet. We can't agree. I said if we just chose one each then we wouldnt argue, but he doesnt like my choice of Adam (after my brother) x


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations MadameJ. It sounds a lovely labour. 

Paiytonsmummy...........on your ticker you have pics on yours, how do you do that? x


----------



## lucky3

Aw, mummy to be has had baby Dustin - lovely pic on Facebook. . Arrived at 10:46pm 12th feb 2011. Weighing 3770g :)
Congratulations !!!

i am trying skipping now but the girls have nicked my skipping rope :dohh: can certainly feel the action on the cervix area!!


----------



## lucky3

oh and congratulations MadameJ, it's all happening round here :)


----------



## evewidow

another popular day , congrats mummytobe and madamej

come on clare surely its your turn now


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Aw, mummy to be has had baby Dustin - lovely pic on Facebook. . Arrived at 10:46pm 12th feb 2011. Weighing 3770g :)
> Congratulations !!!
> 
> i am trying skipping now but the girls have nicked my skipping rope :dohh: can certainly feel the action on the cervix area!!

You just made me hurt thinking about skipping, hahaha.


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> another popular day , congrats mummytobe and madamej
> 
> come on clare surely its your turn now

you'd think so wouldn't you?!!!


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, mummy to be has had baby Dustin - lovely pic on Facebook. . Arrived at 10:46pm 12th feb 2011. Weighing 3770g :)
> Congratulations !!!
> 
> i am trying skipping now but the girls have nicked my skipping rope :dohh: can certainly feel the action on the cervix area!!
> 
> You just made me hurt thinking about skipping, hahaha.Click to expand...

ouch, sorry :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

hey i just thought, if our Aussie friends had a baby now they would have them tomorrow but I could have a baby tonight, after them but birthday a day before...that messes with my brain !!!!:confused::wacko:


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> hey i just thought, if our Aussie friends had a baby now they would have them tomorrow but I could have a baby tonight, after them but birthday a day before...that messes with my brain !!!!:confused::wacko:

Don't do that to yourself, your head will explode! hahaha


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, I just read that and stopped knowing where it was knowing and that I wouldn't be able to comprehend! 

I wanted to ask, do you have another sweep booked or is it just Thursday induction? I have a feeling its Valentines day  

I'm looking forward to Monday to see if there is going to be any Valentines babies!! 

My sister also hasnt had her baby..........still waiting. x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Clare, I just read that and stopped knowing where it was knowing and that I wouldn't be able to comprehend!
> 
> I wanted to ask, do you have another sweep booked or is it just Thursday induction? I have a feeling its Valentines day
> 
> I'm looking forward to Monday to see if there is going to be any Valentines babies!!
> 
> My sister also hasnt had her baby..........still waiting. x

yep my romantic valentines sweep :lol: i'm sure dtd must have helped??? felt a bit different to me up there :blush:


----------



## winegums

Congrats to everyone else who had babies today lol! Busy day! I'm really disappointed my spd is still as bad as ever! Hopefully it may settle down soon... Funny how I didn't notice it while my legs were being pulled apart to try and get the rest of his head out lol

I'm still in shock over childbirth I could never imagine it feeling quite likethat... I hated at the end feeling so out of control of myself....

Come on lucky and jenni lol! Xxx


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> hey i just thought, if our Aussie friends had a baby now they would have them tomorrow but I could have a baby tonight, after them but birthday a day before...that messes with my brain !!!!:confused::wacko:

Huh......... Lol!!


----------



## winegums

Ohhh I forgot to mention I did a big poo and it fell off the bed and a midwife slippd on it LOL


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Ohhh I forgot to mention I did a big poo and it fell off the bed and a midwife slippd on it LOL

haha amazing ! it will happen to you one day :haha:

spd ..i also didnt notice it while being put in stirrups to be stitched lol i do have to say it is starting to ease off now though i can roll over in bed without screaming !


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> Ohhh I forgot to mention I did a big poo and it fell off the bed and a midwife slippd on it LOL

:rofl: I just told the whole house this story. It went down well.


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> Ohhh I forgot to mention I did a big poo and it fell off the bed and a midwife slippd on it LOL

oh excellent, what a great image :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

more babies, so exciting x


----------



## mummymadness

Whooo more babies was hoping to see lots of birth stories, Wine get some piccies on hun :) and lol at MW slipping on your Poo !! .

Rach i am so so sorry i told you it sounded normal i feel horrid now, But glad its sorted xxx.

Corey still has red sore eyes no puss now but the white bit is full of redness and they very watery really feel for him he wont open his eyes very often .

Lots of labour dust to those who need it xxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Wine that did make me laugh! 

My hips and bones feel horrendous at the moment I can hardly move so I can't begin to imagine how you must feel with SPD too. 

Clare how did it feel different? Keep having sex before Monday! Even though it didn't bring on labour for me I really believe that oh sperm helped my cervix, it kept getting commented on how soft it was. Also it took 3 hours for me to go in established labour to pushing which was a huge difference from my first time. 

RLT didn't help me I don't think. 2 hours of pushing and a point where he just wasn't coming down. 

Gemma don't be silly! I didn't describe it very well. Lol. I was embarrassed and thought my vagina was hanging out! I didn't really want to describe it fully cause it looked awful. X


----------



## carmyz

congrats mummy to be he is so cute..

im still pg and over it..i want my baby girl :(


----------



## kns

hi all hopefully this time tomorrow our son will be here, contractions 7-8 mins apart lasting 1-2 mins hoping go to 5 mins by early hours then go in. been in contractions for 3 days now.
x


----------



## winegums

eve holly is a nice name

we finally decided this afternoon on Joshua Harry

Gonna change my avatar later :p xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

winegums said:


> eve holly is a nice name
> 
> we finally decided this afternoon on Joshua Harry
> 
> Gonna change my avatar later :p xxx

Love the name!


----------



## lucky3

Rach, it just felt like I could get my finger in a bit, felt again, not so sure :shrug: did feel long tho :( will try sex again tomorrow again. Hopefully!!


----------



## lucky3

Nice name winegums, and looks like Jakob loves him!!

Good luck kns!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

woow soo many babies being born :)
Claire you must be next!
good luck kns x


----------



## rachael872211

I love the name wine. 

Good luck kns! Looking forward to reading the birth announcement tomorrow. 

Clare, i couldn't even feel mine enough to put my finger in so that's good! 

I agree, it must be clare next??


----------



## Chilly Willy

Jellybean Joshua! Winegums! Congrats. U have successfully completed the delivery of my final bump buddy!! That makes it sound like ur a midwife running around to all my bump buddies to deliver them! :lol: Congrats to everyone and good luck to everyone else

It must be hard to be a later lovebug to hear all the announcemts and birth stories etc at this point! Just know if ur a first timer that the after bit is A-MAZ-ING. I know we all 
knew this but my God... really... I could never have imagined. Yesterday was the first time I turned proper music on for Devin. It was actually one of the CDs I had made in prep for labour but didn't use in the end coz of emergency c section. It was made up of slow songs and we danced in front of the stereo for about an hour with him staring mesmerised into my eyes before finally finally falling asleep. Well I just cried for the whole time thinking how beautiful he is and how much I love him etc etc! Absolutely overwhelming and I'd go through 20 times my dramas and then walk over hot coals and broken glass to get him!


----------



## gizmodo

Hello, I didn't post often here, but lurked a lot.

Just to let you know I had my baby girl Madeleine on 6th February, weighing 6lb 9oz.

I had the most amazing birth, laboured to 8cm on TENS at home, then went to hospital and had a waterbirth with gas and air. It was just incredible - I hope those of you wanting waterbirths get yours.


----------



## lucky3

Congrats gizmodo! Lovely name :)

Anyone heard from KNS?

I'm on 10 days overdue now, woo hoo double figures :rofl:!! today I am trying "making a raised veggie bed out of railway sleepers!!" Then watching dvds this pm, one extreme or the other might do it!! :)


----------



## lucky3

oo winegums - did your Tens machine help?


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> oo winegums - did your Tens machine help?

i know that wasnt directed to me , but mine was a god send it was the only pain relief i used for the entire labour and i didnt even get chance to crank it up right up to the top level.

winegums - nice name 

any news on kns ?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> oo winegums - did your Tens machine help?
> 
> i know that wasnt directed to me , but mine was a god send it was the only pain relief i used for the entire labour and i didnt even get chance to crank it up right up to the top level.
> 
> winegums - nice name
> 
> any news on kns ?Click to expand...

Did you use it with your other labours?? i have thought about getting one, then some people say they don't work for them...obviously it is getting a little late for me!! Mind you, ordering one might be just the thing for getting her moving!! :lol:


----------



## rachael872211

I was an idiot and stopped using my TENS. At some stage I felt irritable and the wires were pissing me off so I took it off. It was working and the boost button was great! I was only on level 4 too. Not that it made me go down a route of other pain relief (until later) but I used nothing and could have just been more comfortable if I kept it on. 

Lennie still hasn't done a poo. If he hasn't done one by today the midwife is coming tomorrow to stick a thermometer up his bum. I told Lennie he has to hurry up cause the alternative isn't going to be great! X


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> oo winegums - did your Tens machine help?
> 
> i know that wasnt directed to me , but mine was a god send it was the only pain relief i used for the entire labour and i didnt even get chance to crank it up right up to the top level.
> 
> winegums - nice name
> 
> any news on kns ?Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use it with your other labours?? i have thought about getting one, then some people say they don't work for them...obviously it is getting a little late for me!! Mind you, ordering one might be just the thing for getting her moving!! :lol:Click to expand...

no 1st labour gas and air and pethadine , 2nd gas and air , 3rd tens.

i was much more relaxed and in control this time but prob a combination of experence / pain relief choice and being at home . i didnt swear at hubby or scream either apparently though hubby says i did wail a bit :haha:
it def helped me but everyone is different i guess


----------



## Chilly Willy

Lucky - You poor thing - you must be climbing the walls at this stage. Hopefully you'll go soon. I hired a tens machine from Boots - over the counter on the day - I hadn't ordered one. So rather than ordering one on line you could go straight to get one. I think it cost 86 euro but I get 46 of that back so it was 40 actual rental? Something like that! Not that I needed it for an emergency c-section!



gizmodo said:


> Hello, I didn't post often here, but lurked a lot.
> 
> Just to let you know I had my baby girl Madeleine on 6th February, weighing 6lb 9oz.
> 
> I had the most amazing birth, laboured to 8cm on TENS at home, then went to hospital and had a waterbirth with gas and air. It was just incredible - I hope those of you wanting waterbirths get yours.

Wow! Gizmodo - awesome story! Congrats on it and the new arrival! I'm not sure if I ever announced my lo's arrival on here either - I know I told Ley for the front page! I too wasn't a very regular poster although was one of the original lovebugs so I think I'll blow my trumpet anyway! :lol: SOrry if I did already - I was in a drugged haze for the firt few days so I could well have done so 5 times already and ye'll all be rolling your eyes goin 'FFS AGAIN??'

Our beautiful boy Devin was born my emergency c-section on the 5th of Feb weighing 9lbs 2 oz! It was a very drammatic event because I developed acute HELLP syndrome (blood disorder where platelet levels drop dangerously low and you risk haemorraging coz you have no clotting factors) and within mins of them establishing that that's what it was all hell broke loose and the doctors were literally running around after me - within an hour Devin was born! Scray stuff and it meant I had to be knocked out and was pretty much out of it for one night and EXTREMELY drowsy the whole next day but heh...everyone has a lot to endure be it natural or surgery! He's worth every bit of it!! 

And here he is:
 



Attached Files:







Devin 6 days old.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## winegums

my tens machine was my lifeline in labour, and i seriously recommend elle tens... the boost button was amazing for contractions xxx


----------



## winegums

chilly what a gorgeous picture! xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

My hubby's aunt, who I do get a long with as she lives pretty close, has been pestering me lately. I'm not one to really care if people keep asking me if I'm due but she's being annoying with suggesting on how to get baby out. Not only texting me since about a week ago but also now MiL (her sister) and Hubby. Just today she sent me a text saying get and go for a walk and drink some castor oil. I've been ignoring her cause I don't know what else to say but I finally lost my patience today and texted back. "No thanks, No rush" Hubby thinks that may have been a bit cheeky, oh well. :lol:


----------



## Amy_K

Jenniflower said:


> Just today she sent me a text saying get and go for a walk and drink some castor oil. I've been ignoring her cause I don't know what else to say but I finally lost my patience today and texted back. "No thanks, No rush" Hubby thinks that may have been a bit cheeky, oh well. :lol:

I know how you feel, I HATE getting unsolicited, unwanted advice. What do people expect, that you'll turn round and say "Wow, thanks so much for that gem - it never occurred to me to try THAT, in all the months of reading and research I've done. Castor Oil, you don't say. Well I go and it it right now!"

I don't think your reply was cheeky, in teh circumstances it was very measured, and she might get the message too.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

i dont think your reply was cheeky either jenny, baby will come when good and ready...which hopefully will be very soon for you :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I can't believe Mason is a month old today...how fast has that gone? only seems like 2 minutes ago i was updating you ladies with my birth announcement :0


----------



## lucky3

Thanks Eve, Wine and Chilly for the TENS input - might pop into boots and see what they say...or look online of course :)

Ha ha Jenni, I think you were very polite...wait till you get to 10 days people just don't listen when you say actually I don't mind, she'll come when she's ready. "Luckily" i have plenty to do - like the raised sleeper veggie bed this morning, so I can just carry on like normal, though it would be good to be able to bend again!!

My worry is being induced, as as long as she can come before i feel that has to happen, no worries :)


----------



## winegums

aww lucky i know how you feel! being overdue starts getting so crappy when your near 2 weeks!

Also Jenni that response was really calm lol i was getting so peed off with people at the end, my mum phoned like every day crying saying when is it going to happen.... grrrrrrrr

paiytons mum i cannot believe its a month already! That has gone soo fast! xxx


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I can't believe Mason is a month old today...how fast has that gone? only seems like 2 minutes ago i was updating you ladies with my birth announcement :0

gosh I can't believe that either....time is zipping by!!


----------



## rachael872211

Paitonsmummy that is scary. ATM I keep thinking tO myself I don't want him to get older. 

Clare is your sweep tomorrow? 

Random question but how lOng was it after birth that You had first poo? I think I'm scared of going. I tried but failed. X


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

rach i didn't go until day three because i had another third degree tear i didn't dare, but you clear yourself out that much in labour, you probably can go that long.
did you have a tear/stiches? xx


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Paitonsmummy that is scary. ATM I keep thinking tO myself I don't want him to get older.
> 
> Clare is your sweep tomorrow?
> 
> Random question but how lOng was it after birth that You had first poo? I think I'm scared of going. I tried but failed. X

i went the next day , but previous times i have been like 3 days . i was always afraid to pop my stiches but i was brave this time lol .


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Awwww ley Positive Vibes really routing for you today darl :).
> 
> Rach he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute .
> 
> Lots of labour dust to those who need it xxx




rachael872211 said:
 

> Paitonsmummy that is scary. ATM I keep thinking tO myself I don't want him to get older.
> 
> Clare is your sweep tomorrow?
> 
> Random question but how lOng was it after birth that You had first poo? I think I'm scared of going. I tried but failed. X

Yep, third try at sweep tomorrow :)


----------



## Jenniflower

Amy you had me cracking up with that response. I am so using that the next time she texts :rofl:

Good luck with the sweep Lucky!! I hope she's able to get in there lots!


----------



## lucky3

Jenniflower said:


> Amy you had me cracking up with that response. I am so using that the next time she texts :rofl:
> 
> Good luck with the sweep Lucky!! I hope she's able to get in there lots!

Thanks hun!


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck on that sweep lucky hun..

Any babies born today ?.

Rach hope Lennie goes without any need of assistance lol bless him, And as for us pooing i still havent gone i havent really said anything to MW who discharged us today whoooo but i am real constipated .

wow 1 month old Mason bet its flying by Paitonsmummy ?.

Lots of labour dust to all who need it still . xxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s Wine that name is friggin adorable :)


----------



## rachael872211

I didn't tear or have stitches. I think I'm just scared to push too hard :-s 

Gem that's ages! Lol. 

Oh Lennie went for his poo! He must have understood the alternative. Ha ha. 

My bro n SIL brought him a great present today. It's a glow musical seahorse that goes in his Moses basket with him and he's happy to stay in there.  

Clare I hope your appointment tomorrow is a good one. I have a feeling your cervix will be more favourable. What time is your appointment? X


----------



## winegums

Good luck with the sweep!

I am SO glad you asked about the poo rach I meant to myself today lol I feel like i really need one but I'm so scared of the pressure on my tears and stitches they goddamn hurt enough just sitting down let alone pooing :(


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> I didn't tear or have stitches. I think I'm just scared to push too hard :-s

That's a good thing silly girl! We don't want tears or stitches. I'm been learning how to breath my baby down and am really hoping I can achieve this on the day. I keep hearing of all these urges to just want to push with all your might so I'm not sure if I'll need to keep my urges in check and just stay calm. It's a bit like pooing, you want to push and push to get it out but if you just let it come on it's own it'll slip out. (Great analogy eh? hahaha) I'm a poo breather in training!


----------



## winegums

Jenni I'm sure you will be fine... I really wish I had done hypnobirthing this time I was really out of tune, I still read the book and a lot came back to me etc and I managed to breathe him down for a lot of the way but at a certain point I felt I couldn't cope anymore it suddenly changed and my body was doing things my brain knew were wrong. I think I would have coped better at the end ifthr hypnobirhing classes we did were recent and fresh in my mind


----------



## winegums

By the way if anyone wants to read my very in depth birth story lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...xtremely-detailed-vbac-induction-story-d.html


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo The breathing down bit sounds good, I didnt figure that one out just did my hysterical i carnt cope bit then as soon as i had to push pushed like my friggin life depended on it 3 min pushing stage whooooooo :).

I know Rach i keep thinking i gotta poo soon lol, Just soooo constipated gonna buy some grapes tomorrow , Glad lennie went in the end lol. xxx


----------



## lucky3

Just to let you know, jenni's waters went this morning. Nothing regular on the contraction front but she's filling up her pool.....good luck jenni :happydance:


----------



## wiiwidow

Omg good luck Jenni!! :) and good luck for your sweep today Claire. Fx for you xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Oh yay! Good luck jenni. 

Good luck clare with ur valentines sweep. 

Gem I was the same. One mInute I felt in control then I was screaming "I can't do it" lol. X


----------



## evewidow

ooh good luck jenni !!

out of 3 births ive had stitches twice even trying to breathe them down ..im just a tearer it seems lol

good luck for sweep Clare


----------



## lucky3

Thanks everyone...I've tried to think myself open, but it's difficult knowing what to squeeze!! 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## wiiwidow

lucky3 said:


> Thanks everyone...I've tried to think myself open, but it's difficult knowing what to squeeze!! *3rd time lucky!!*

Well you ain't called Lucky3 for nothing chick! ;) xx


----------



## rachael872211

wiiwidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...I've tried to think myself open, but it's difficult knowing what to squeeze!! *3rd time lucky!!*
> 
> Well you ain't called Lucky3 for nothing chick! ;) xxClick to expand...

Excellent point! X


----------



## lucky3

wiiwidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...I've tried to think myself open, but it's difficult knowing what to squeeze!! *3rd time lucky!!*
> 
> Well you ain't called Lucky3 for nothing chick! ;) xxClick to expand...

:haha:

Well it's still closed :( she could get her finger in a little way but not enough to do a sweep.

I will go to the hospital on Thursday to be monitored and decide if I want the induction :( Come on baby...still 2 1/2 days to go, you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## juicylove

evewidow said:


> ooh good luck jenni !!
> 
> out of 3 births ive had stitches twice even trying to breathe them down ..im just a tearer it seems lol
> 
> good luck for sweep Clare

Me too lol

Congrats all with new arrivals :hugs:

My baby girl is a little dream all she is doing is sleeping hopefully this keeps up lol


----------



## Emsy26

Midwife appt today, she booked me for induction and did a sweep, they were really suprised to find my cervix stretchy and paper thin and posterior??....she asked if i had any pains as i was 3-4 cm dilated and as i hadnt she assumed i would have an almost painless labor and that i have a very strong pain threshhold :shrug:

This is my 5th pregnancy, how long do you think i have left ladies? xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck jenni :)
Sorry to hear about your sweep clare, theres still time yet....come on little girl :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck jenni :)
Sorry to hear about your sweep clare, theres still time yet....come on little girl :) x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Dont think it will be long emsy :) good luck, xx


----------



## rachael872211

I don't think it will be long either emsy. 

Clare I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Finally done my birth story, here is the link if anyone wants to read: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...537356-my-proud-vbac-success-birth-story.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im losing patience. I need this baby out now. I know Im going to go over!:shrug:


----------



## rachael872211

It does get hard in the end. 

Did you go overdue with your DD? 

I got really angry with my BIL today, my sister is 8 days overdue and induction booked thursday, and he actually told her to stop moaning! What a d**k, does he not realise she is frustrated and scared! x


----------



## carmyz

still no baby for me checked my cervix this mornin feels like theres not much left so im hopin something will happen very soon..


----------



## Marlarky

I have 8 days left (considering its still the 14th here) and getting frustrated too!! I dont want to be pushing out a 9 pound baby!! Also, you ladies kind of help me a lot talking about how you dont have much pain relief. I dont want any and my husband doesnt want me to have any but my mom told me to get some, that she would if she could do it over, and they are both going to be in the room with me so its going to be a tug of war with pain med arguments :grr:


----------



## Marlarky

Oh, and no signs here. I spotted a little the other night after :sex: but I think it was just a cervix irriatation. Besides that I have no signs whatsoever but the worst ear infections in history. Can hear close to nothing out of them both. Boooo :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Marlarky said:


> I have 8 days left (considering its still the 14th here) and getting frustrated too!! I dont want to be pushing out a 9 pound baby!! Also, you ladies kind of help me a lot talking about how you dont have much pain relief. I dont want any and my husband doesnt want me to have any but my mom told me to get some, that she would if she could do it over, and they are both going to be in the room with me so its going to be a tug of war with pain med arguments :grr:

Yeah it can be a tug of war but you do what feels best for you. I thought with my first I would go pain free but when I was in labor it wasnt for me. I needed pain relief! I am also going to get pain relief this time as well. I commend women who dont use pain relief just as much as the ones who do use pain relief. The only thing important is a healthy baby in the end.:hugs:

BTW, Im from Chicago too, born and raised on the west side. I go home quite often


----------



## Marlarky

Hey thats awesome! Im originally from Brookfield so west suburbs! I live on the south now though right next to Midway airport lol thats crazy!! 

Yes, my mom keeps telling me that you get the same credit either way. My side of the family thinks like that, but DHs side will look down at me for getting an epidural. Theyre Mexican and they have their own theories about it as do other countries. Im just going to take it as it comes I am going in with an open mind.


----------



## carmyz

dont know if its anything but im in so much pain..im gettin bh or contractions not sure wat yet and alot of pressure in my lower belly ..god i hope this turns into labour.


----------



## evewidow

@ marlarky - as someone else said , do whatever you feel comfortable with take no notice of what people think or say , its your body and your baby do it your way :)

@ carmyz - good luck fx it turns into something for you


----------



## carmyz

well i think it might be it..just had a stronger pain defently doesnt feel like a bh


----------



## lucky3

Good luck Carmyz!!


----------



## rachael872211

Good look carmyz! I hope this is it. X


----------



## rachael872211

Anything more from jenniflower? X


----------



## evewidow

did anyone set up a lovebug thread anywhere else , whilst i still love this one and keep looking for babies i kinda feel a bit out of it now.


----------



## winegums

Eve I literally just came on to do that!

I made this one if that's ok - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/537812-february-mummies-2011-3-a.html#post9187935

Though i will Definately still be on this thread until we've all had our babies :D

Hope Jenni is ok and getting the calm birth she wants :D

Oh and someone said about pain relief - just go in with an open mind. I really would rather not have had pain relief but on my birth preferences sheet i just wrote - do NOT want pethidine or meptid but open to all other pain relief options

and then i just went with what felt right at the time


----------



## lucky3

According to jenni's facebook she was sent to hospital. But was chucked out this morning as they were too busy!! She had got to 2cm in 30 hours:( but hopefully being a home will help things along for her :)

Winegums - thanks for setting up the new thread...might join you over there one day. Beginning to feel like I'm a bit rubbish not being able to produce a baby :(


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck carmys!
Aww poor jenni, hope baby comes soon for her!
Yeyy another feb lovebugs thread, shall take a look later on :)
Clare dont feel like that, you have done a great job soo far im sure your little girl will be here soon :) xx


----------



## juicylove

Good luck Carmyz

Thanks Wine :)


----------



## Jenniflower

Still no baby :( Here's my story thus far copied from over in another forum:

Hey ladies! Just sitting here part way naked with a hot water bottle being held on my back by MiL while trying to munch down a sandwich. Or in other words, still in labour! So far it's not exactly what I though it would be like. I started having contractions about 3 min apart after an hour after my waters broke which didn't let up so we called the midwife in. Long story short I was ready for the pool my body at only 1cm was not. And later on while they were still coming at 3 min sometimes 2 I was ready for pool my body was not at 2cm. Distress insued and a transfer to the hospital happened around 3pm. I cried the whole way. I felt like a failure.

Got to the hospital was told I could get into the bath to which I got a bit snippy and said I wanted to get in the pool in my own what the heck was the difference?! So laboured in the bath for 3 hours. I must say it was the best part of the whole day. While being at home the midwife was constantly on top of me, monitoring Babs and my heart rate. Taking my blood pressure. But it was JUST me and hubby in the room while I was in the bath from 3 hours and it was bliss. I sucked on my gas and air while the contractions still made their way and thought I was going to enjoy my birth again.

That was until everything STOPPED once I got out of the pool. Like seriously went from at least 5 6 min apart at the most to 2 an hour. So I slept over in the hospital since it was so late by this point. But when I got up in the morning wanted to go home, which worked out well as they were super full and wanted to get rid of me! hahaha. BTW For a hospital that wanted rid of me they sure did take their sweet time dischargin me, geez! Was told at 6am I was to go home didn't leave till like 10.

So she did one final internal at my request (How weird it was to actually fight for my right to an internal. This whole time I thought it would be the opposite!) To which I was still only 2cm

So I'm back home ladies *sigh* Just over 37 hours since everything started and only getting contractions very sporadically. I'm due in tomorrow morning for antibiotics which I agreed to but said I won't be getting induced if me and babs are fine, but they seemed ok with that. Unless of course I go tonight *fingers crossed*

The crazy thing is my sister flies in tomorrow at 2:30 after all this joking around she may actually make it to see the birth! hahaha.


----------



## lucky3

well girls, i've been having periody type pains for a couple of hours now and they don't _seem_ to be going...fx this might be turning into something?????!!!!

making spag bol for dinner...that doesn't help as I also feel a bit queasy lmao!!


----------



## evewidow

aww jenniflower sounds like you are being put thrugh it a bit ! 

sending lots of :dust: that you go into labour tonight.


----------



## evewidow

ooh come on clare lets hope this is it !


----------



## amber20

Fingers crossed lucky!


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> ooh come on clare lets hope this is it !

eve, can I ask, where did you end up giving birth, and in what position? I still haven't quite decided, have plenty of shower curtains and rugs but not sure where to put them :dohh:


----------



## rachael872211

Woo clare I hope they keep coming! 

Jenni I reckon ur baby is holding out for ur Sis! 

Thanks for doing the thread wine! Now I can flit between the two. X


----------



## MagicBracken

Hey everyone, just an update. Had my little boy on the 11th Feb at 5.33am weighing in at 8lb13oz after a 16hour labour.

He is being an absolute angel :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Congratulations MagicBracken :)

Jenniflower...hope things pick up again for you! xx
Clare..once again fx my lovely - we wanna meet Lil Lucky! xx

Oh and did anyone hear anymore from KNS...did I miss any update? xx


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> ooh come on clare lets hope this is it !
> 
> eve, can I ask, where did you end up giving birth, and in what position? I still haven't quite decided, have plenty of shower curtains and rugs but not sure where to put them :dohh:Click to expand...

never used my shower curtains in the end except on the matress for afterwards lol . 
i was in my lounge i started off on all 4s leaning into the sofa but then they couldnt examine me so i turned over and then couldnt move i was kind of squatting with my back to the sofa resting my elbows on the sofa if that makes sense ..almost a sitting position . i had a lovely soft fleece under my bum and back ..ended up chucking it seemed too much hassle to wash it lol !
there was no mess though at all i have to say and my waters popped on the floor etc. the midwives took everything away too


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck girls not many left now commmon babies your mummies are desperate for cuddles :).
Jennie hun sounds like a tyring time for you, I lost my waters 8pm on the Tuesday and he didnt start to come naturally on his own till Thursday 9am so dont loose hope :) p.s and they gave me no antibiotics xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations magicbracken. 

I haven't come across an update from kns on here. Unless I missed it. 

Clare how u feeling? X


----------



## lucky3

i can definitely feel contractions, ie my bump is going hard and painful but really bad. and they were every 5 mins but then seemed less frequent. starting up again now.

tried to feel for my cervix earlier but couldn't find it! not sure if has started to efface (yes please) or my bump is just too in the way!

i was wondering about kns too, fx for them.


----------



## Ley

good luck clare! really hope this is it for you xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

good luck clare :)
Jenny I also think baby is waiting for you sis...hope things pick up soon!
Congratulations Magic...what a good weight :) xx


----------



## evewidow

ooh you seen facebook ...carmyz has had her girl yay for babies !


----------



## rachael872211

Yay. Congratulations carmyz! 

Clare, sounds so so promising! How often r the pains? X


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Yay. Congratulations carmyz!
> 
> Clare, sounds so so promising! How often r the pains? X

If I walk around every 2 or 3 minutes but if I sit much further apart Mw is coming to check me out but I think she'll say go to bed!!


----------



## winegums

Good luck Jenni and lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats Magic:)

I still can't stop thinking about giving birth - it was SO different to how i thought it would feel........... just amazing


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats carmys!!!!
winegums i know exactly how u feel i wanna do both my births all over again....best thing in the world xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Marlarky said:


> Hey thats awesome! Im originally from Brookfield so west suburbs! I live on the south now though right next to Midway airport lol thats crazy!!
> 
> Yes, my mom keeps telling me that you get the same credit either way. My side of the family thinks like that, but DHs side will look down at me for getting an epidural. Theyre Mexican and they have their own theories about it as do other countries. Im just going to take it as it comes I am going in with an open mind.

Ok cool, I understand. I have friends in Brookfield and near Midway. Im wishing you the best and I think that you can do it natural. Just remember to breathe, and breathe. Keep the open mind!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Magicbraken!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Wow, I feel like I've missed so much, I can't reply to everything! lol Sooo.. 
Good luck to everyone who is in labor! :D
Congrats to the ladies who had their bubs!!:D
And hopefully the ladies that are still waiting will have their babes in their arms, soon!! :D

Hope everyone is doing well! I've been so exhausted trying to keep up with the baby.. Plus, Saturday I landed in the ER with (according to them) a UTI.. I didn't know I had it! But I had a high fever, and wasn't sure why (scary considering the c-sec)... They said it was a UTI, may have started spreading to kidneys.. so they put me on an antibiotic and sent me home. Makes sense why I still need pain pills to cope every day and it's been two weeks since I had the c-sec done. The doctor kept saying I should be fine without them soon, now we know why I wasn't...


----------



## rachael872211

Winegums what did u think it would be like? X


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies!!! How are u all??? I am so sorry that i havent been around lately.... Been trying to catch up on everything around the house, catch up on sleep, spend time with Layla and all while having our new little man either in my arms or on my boobs GRRR lol... he is such a little cutie but just different to Layla... always needs attention and to be fed... Hoping my milk comes in a bit better within a few days.. might make a difference.... fingers crossed.. 

Thank u to everyone who congratulated us on Dustins arrival... It was interesting that is for sure.... 
I will write up full birth story within the next few days...

But basically.. Fri 11th had stretch and sweep... went home after nothing happening...
4:45pm Sat 12th Feb.... waters started leaking... 
went to local hospital to confirm that it was definately my waters.. was released by them at 5.30pm to start the 2 hour drive to my delivery hospital.... got to the hopital at 7.45pm with contractions being 3-4 mins apart and be coming quiet painful.... handed over Layla to the baby sitter for the night,..... walked myself into the labour ward and within minutes was begging for gas... was 3 cms dilated... next thing i know at 10.46pm i have him... :) 5 major pushes and he is out.... 
total labour time 6 hours..... 
vast difference to my 38hrs with my daughter...... :) so i was pretty happy :) 

He weighed - 3770g (8p5o) lenght 55cms (21.6") head 36.5cms!!!!!

here is some pics :)
 



Attached Files:







iphone pics 2011 062.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0









Dustin Feb 2011 031.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









Dustin Feb 2011 022.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0









iphone pics 2011 072.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rachael872211

Mummytobe he is gorgeous! And all his black hair! X


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks Rach :) Yeah he is pretty cute... just wish he would get off my boobie long enough for me to look at him without him screaming at me :( 
having a bad day today :( He has been feeding pretty much every hour GRRRRR


----------



## lucky3

aww mummy to be he is lovely :)

Well no baby for me.... the midwives came - 3 OF THEM!! I only rang to give them a heads up but it was like the cavalry! Was a bit embarrassing, I did say that the contractions weren't painful yet, just close together, but they didn't seem to mind - think it keeps them out of the hospital!! Not that conducive to a relaxing birth though - having 3 people blocking up your lounge!

they checked everything was ok then we agreed it was probably better to try to get some sleep rather than keep walking around to see if labour established, phew, i was already knackered!

i kept waking up thinking it was morning and like 10mins had gone by!! never mind., The tightenings eased a lot when I lay down, which was good as I got to sleep but a bit disappointing.

So today I am feeling periody again with tightenings when i walk etc. i packed hubby off to work though and made a doctors appointment for my daughter's lingering cough, that might throw a spanner in the works!! (please) :) Then i am going to clean the house and repack my hospital bag assuming that i will be going in tomorrow. I have decided I will be induced - i just want to get this on the move now!!


----------



## mummy to be

oh gosh Lucky - i hope something happens for you asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Mummy to be he is adorable :)
Whos else is left now? Not many I guess, come on babies! Xx


----------



## mummymadness

ooo good luck to all still waiting lots of labour dust and big congrats Mummytobe he is adorable hope he feeds and sleeps better for you soon xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, how u feeling? X


----------



## lucky3

I still get the odd contraction but nothing much :( have packed my bag again for hospital, cleaned the house and am going to have a bath soon. N and n at 9 tomorrow. 

What time is your sister going in rach?

Pretty sure I'll just go for the induction rather than monitoring tho will see what they say. 

Clare x


----------



## rachael872211

My sister is booked in for 5pm. She had a show at 4am this morning and brown discharge all day but nothing else. She is feeling really despondent. 

Oh thats good. So they will let you still have the home birth if you are induced? 

Did you have hospital births with your girls? x


----------



## winegums

Just wanted to say that jenni has had her baby girl :) congrats Hun!!! Xxx


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow... congrats :) well done darl :) xoxox


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> My sister is booked in for 5pm. She had a show at 4am this morning and brown discharge all day but nothing else. She is feeling really despondent.
> 
> Oh thats good. So they will let you still have the home birth if you are induced?
> 
> Did you have hospital births with your girls? x

Nope no homebirth but there was always that chance. i just hate the waiting in hospital...for everything, even the mundane!

first was in hospital, second in mid wife unit, which was what i wanted this time.

good luck to your sis, tell her I know how she's feeling and may see her later. I have curly brown hair!!

Clare x


----------



## evewidow

well done Jenni congraulations x

good luck clare hope to see baby news soon


----------



## sailor_venus

After what seemed like an eternity of pregnancy, I had my little girl on 2/10/11. Kennedy Nirvana. 8lbs 14oz. Could not be happier.  Congrats to the other new mommies and good luck to those of you still waiting. 

xoxo


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations sailorvenus. Same birthday as Lennie. 

How u doing clare? What time do u have to go in again? My sister had her show yesterday morn, started getting contractions 10pm, but it all just stopped at 2pm. She's frustrated and going to ring the labour ward to see what she can do.


----------



## winegums

Congrats sailor!!! Xxx


----------



## evewidow

congrats sailor - same day as me too guess the 10th was a busy day !!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Today is my due date. No baby, 4cm dilated, 100% effaced....nothing. Had lots of pains yesterday but today nothing really. Also had spotting yesterday. Just some pressure today. Needless to say Im disappointed and so over being pregnant.:nope:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats on the new babies ladies :)
mrskcbrown- 4cm....really shouldnt be long good luck, hope he arrives soon :) xx


----------



## rachael872211

I agree mrskcbrown, your cervix is super ready. I don't think its going to be long. x


----------



## winegums

good luck hun 100% effaced that's excellent shouldn't be long now! xxx


----------



## amber20

good luck mrskcbrown!


----------



## Virginia

Good luck!! Your cervix sounds awesome, mrskcbrown!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I really want him to come today!!! Im anticipating it too much! I wish I would just feel something besides pressure! Dr says if he doesnt come by next thursday then I have to do a repeat section and God knows I do not want that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:

Thanks for all of your well wishes!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cerrie311

Just wanted to update I had my baby boy Landon on the 11th 8lbs 11.5oz 21.5 inches long :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02316.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC02366.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey all message from Clare (Lucky3) who has had Lil baby Lucky (finally) at 12.22 this morning :) yey 
She arrived at 12.22 this morning after active labour of about an hour!! She is watching me write this and is very alert, me less so!! No drugs just a little gas and air! Clare x


----------



## winegums

Woo congrats cerrie and lucky!!!! Xxx


----------



## carmyz

Hi all just quickly goin to say emmalee was born on the 16th at 4.12am 7lb 10 oz 50cm long and 34hc..labour was 2 and a half hrs only first degree tearin this time but the labour was alot worse then my second i also lost quite a bit of blood luckly they stopped it with medicine otherswise i would of had to go to theatre was very close.

shes doin well with b/f my milk has come in a bit more today they feel alot heavier..had the m/w come to check her out and shes a touch yellow so im hopin she doesnt get jaundice...goin to be on top of it though with feedings and indirect sunlight..

here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









075.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









082.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babesx3

wiiwidow said:


> Hey all message from Clare (Lucky3) who has had Lil baby Lucky (finally) at 12.22 this morning :) yey
> She arrived at 12.22 this morning after active labour of about an hour!! She is watching me write this and is very alert, me less so!! No drugs just a little gas and air! Clare x

popped in for news on Lucky :blush: thanks wii widdow!!:thumbup: Congratulations :flower:



And a BIG congratulations to all the Feb Love Bugs and their new babies:flower: lovely to see all the new arrivals XXX


----------



## winegums

Hey babes how are you? Congrats on the pregnancy!!!!!! Haven't seen you about in a while but am really happy for you :) xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats cerrie! 

Yay clare! So pleased ur finally meeting your little baby! My Sis had her baby at 1.20am so you must have been in delivery at the same time. 

Carmyz Lennie has jaundice. I think it's getting better. I was feeding him constantly with the comfort feeds and had his basket in the patio doors and I think its worked. X


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone, heres a post from my journal

Just a quickie.. Isabel was born this morning at 12.22, weighing 8lb 2oz after i wastold at 9.30 the cervix was only just open. That midwife managed to squeeze a finger in and broke my waters, whoops! She didn't think I was in labour at 11 until she heard the moaning I was making in the shower so sent me to delivery suite. An hour later she was born!! I was still only 5cms dilated 10 mins before she was born, I just couldn't stop pushing :( do she came out super speedy! 

So I didnt get my homebirth but the midwife was a community one and lovely. And as she came so fast her agpar was only 2 to start with so I was in the right place :) now I just want to get home. By lunch...or I'm leaving!

Managed with no drugs just gas and air, when they forced me to use it! I found shouting aaaaaaargh worked for me it not Tim and the midwives! Feel proud of myself, but not of all the racket I made!!

I am just feeling so happy, lucky and yep, on cloud nine!


----------



## lucky3

Oh and we're going home now :)


----------



## evewidow

Congrats Clare x cant wait to see a piccy x

congrats cerrie.

today should be my due date lol .


----------



## rachael872211

Wow clare that was quick. Just goes to show how quickly the cervix can dilate. 

I love her name too. X


----------



## Ley

aww congratulations Cerrie, Clare and Carmyz! 

Clare I love her name! and well done for only using Gas and Air, you should definitely be proud of yourself mama xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww congrats all who have had babies last 2 days so great to see we are nearly all mummys now.

Babes it was very nice of you to pop back congrats on your new pregnancy i am sure bubs is a beautiful present sent from Charlie **Hugs** xxxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

woow congrats to all the ladies who have had babies over past few days hope your all well :) xx


----------



## babesx3

mummymadness said:


> Awww congrats all who have had babies last 2 days so great to see we are nearly all mummys now.
> 
> Babes it was very nice of you to pop back congrats on your new pregnancy i am sure bubs is a beautiful present sent from Charlie **Hugs** xxxxx

Thank you..and congratulations on your baby too!!!:flower:

I do like to think this baby is like charlies twin.. i conceived with first ovulation..so next egg down the tubes..:) its a boy too!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Ava Grace

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies. I have been lurking but by little one isn't here yet I'm due today and getting very impatient! 
X


----------



## winegums

Aww ava hope it happens for you soon xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks wine me too I'm really fed up already! X


----------



## evewidow

hope you arent waiting too long ava !

and congrats babesx3 on your pregnancy


----------



## rachael872211

Babesx3 that's really special. X

Ava I hope something gets started for u soon. X


----------



## amber20

Good luck to those of you who are still waiting!


----------



## dd29

Hello girls and congrats to all u that have had ur babies rach and virginia wow 10lb 11 that's v impressive. Also congrats to everyone Else. And to all those who r still goin i hope u have ur little ones in ur arms v v soon.

I've been v poorly the last few days ive had mustitas and its made me v sick its also v painfull had dr out twice and now in v strong antibiotics and pain killers the swealing is starting to come down slowly.

Little man is doin v well he's just over 2 wks old and waighs 8lb 2 now he's a spit of his daddy. 
My spd seems to of gone now still get a bit sore every now and again but its def improved.

Lay cud u put my babys birth on the front page plz he was born on 2nd Feb at 19.32 waighin 7lb 11oz natural birth thank u x x


----------



## lucky3

blimey, i feel I've been away for ages!!


Thanks to Wii Widow for being a great bump buddy and keeping you updated, and thanks for all the congrats!

She fed every hour during the night last night...not great. i have tried to keep her more topped up today and she has been awake for about half the day??? so fx I might get a bit more sleep tonight!!

Isabel Lily, born 18.02.11 at 12.22 am, weighing 8lb 2 oz.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0176.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the beautiful babies. :flower:

Im now 2 days overdue and csection is now scheduled for next friday at 12 noon. I cant understand how I am 4cm, fully effaced and feel absolutely nothing:shrug:.

Im praying this little boy comes on his own, very soon!


----------



## rachael872211

dd29 I had mastitis when I breastfed DD. I had never felt so ill. I hope those antibiotics kick in soon. 

Clare she is beautiful. I love her little outfit. 

Mrskcbrown i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, although i'm still sure baby will come before. I take it inducement was not an option for u? x


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachael872211 said:


> dd29 I had mastitis when I breastfed DD. I had never felt so ill. I hope those antibiotics kick in soon.
> 
> Clare she is beautiful. I love her little outfit.
> 
> Mrskcbrown i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, although i'm still sure baby will come before. I take it inducement was not an option for u? x

No its not an option because of a prior csection.:nope: They dont want to risk uterine rupture. I wish it was an option though:thumbup:.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

clare she is beautiful :)
Mrskcbrown....really hope your little man decides to make an appearance before your section....sending lots of labour dust to you :) x


----------



## lucky3

Rach - did your sister come into n and n about 7 ish then transfer to delivery quite quickly? there was a couple in the bed next to me (in room 8 i think) who were obviously already in labour...they disappeared to delivery when I went for a walk, then i went about an hour later!


----------



## lucky3

looking forward to hearing of some more feb lovebug babies - labor dust to you all :)


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> looking forward to hearing of some more feb lovebug babies - labor dust to you all :)

me too ! come on feb babies come on out 
:dust:

just noticed lucky your girls all have flowery middle names - i like that !
we are still trying to decide on a middle name for holly . hubby likes Holly Rae , i like Holly Rose but i like Rae as well ... decisions !


----------



## sleepen

wow i have missed so much. have not been on in a while. my comp keeps acting up.

but anyway congrats to all the ladies who have had there precious little ones.

i am now officially overdue, and really would like him out soon.

good luck to all still waiting


----------



## rachael872211

Clare, my sister came in at 430pm and went to delivery at 11pm and had baby at 120am. She was in room 8 I think. She wasnt in labour when she came in, she had the pessery and then started a few hours later. In deli suite she was in the room with the pool. 

Sleepen when were u due? x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to everyone who's little ones have arrived. Unfortunately still waiting dor our baby girl to decide on making an appearance.

Wishing luck to everyone who's little ones have yet to arrive.


----------



## Ley

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> looking forward to hearing of some more feb lovebug babies - labor dust to you all :)
> 
> me too ! come on feb babies come on out
> :dust:
> 
> just noticed lucky your girls all have flowery middle names - i like that !
> we are still trying to decide on a middle name for holly . hubby likes Holly Rae , i like Holly Rose but i like Rae as well ... decisions !Click to expand...

I love both of those middle names.
hubby's niece has a daughter called Holly Anne.


----------



## winegums

Oh eve I love Holly Rae!!!

Mrskcbrown i had a c section and was induced this time round over 2 weeks late...

I ended up doing a lot of research on induction and decided i would prefer that to another c section, there are lots of factors involved including method of induction (pessarys, ARM, hormone drip etc) and also reason for previous section....

It may be worth looking into

Good luck to those of you still waiting on your babies!!! xxx


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Clare, my sister came in at 430pm and went to delivery at 11pm and had baby at 120am. She was in room 8 I think. She wasnt in labour when she came in, she had the pessery and then started a few hours later. In deli suite she was in the room with the pool.
> 
> Sleepen when were u due? x

Oo I went for a walk at 4.30 so she may have appeared then and the couple next to me disappeared whilst I was away again...maybe it was them? She got her pessary nice and quick anyway, and labour must have been pretty quick too! What did she have, is she doing ok?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> looking forward to hearing of some more feb lovebug babies - labor dust to you all :)
> 
> me too ! come on feb babies come on out
> :dust:
> 
> just noticed lucky your girls all have flowery middle names - i like that !
> we are still trying to decide on a middle name for holly . hubby likes Holly Rae , i like Holly Rose but i like Rae as well ... decisions !Click to expand...

Thanks eve! We thought about Amber as a middle name this time but hubby wanted to stick with flowers!!

I do like Rose, but then I would!! Holly Rae Richardson does sound ace together though. :) it is hard to decide, cos they're stuck with it for along time!!


----------



## evewidow

i think we are sticking with Holly Rae . Amber was on my list too . i might make the appointment to register her now we are decided ..hope i dont have to wait too long.


----------



## rachael872211

How long do u normally have to wait to get appointment to get registered? I'm hoping to get an appointment for Friday. 

Clare, what time did u get your pessery? Is that all that was required to get u going? 

My Sis did have him quick. By the time she went into deli suite at 11ish he was born at 120. Just 20 minutes of pushing. Lucky girl! Lol. There was a scary moment though. She was in the pool and had delivered his head and his shoulder got stuck. Midwives pressed the emergency button, told Sis she needed to get out of the pool now and onto bed. Ppl rushed into the room, Sis just got up, thinking how the hell was she goij g to do this with his head hanging between her legs, but whatever standing up done made the baby fall out and she quickly got back in the water again. 
She had a boy who was another whopper at 10lb1. He was defo overdue. His skin was really dry and he is just huge! 
She is getting on fine. No bruising or sweeping at all down below. X


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> How long do u normally have to wait to get appointment to get registered? I'm hoping to get an appointment for Friday.
> 
> Clare, what time did u get your pessery? Is that all that was required to get u going?
> 
> My Sis did have him quick. By the time she went into deli suite at 11ish he was born at 120. Just 20 minutes of pushing. Lucky girl! Lol. There was a scary moment though. She was in the pool and had delivered his head and his shoulder got stuck. Midwives pressed the emergency button, told Sis she needed to get out of the pool now and onto bed. Ppl rushed into the room, Sis just got up, thinking how the hell was she goij g to do this with his head hanging between her legs, but whatever standing up done made the baby fall out and she quickly got back in the water again.
> She had a boy who was another whopper at 10lb1. He was defo overdue. His skin was really dry and he is just huge!
> She is getting on fine. No bruising or sweeping at all down below. X

guess it depends how busy your local place is , i had to wait 2 weeks with ds2 and ages with ds1 - he was born in dec and they were only registering deaths i think i was about a month for him . i am hoping its not busy and i can get in this week while oh is still off work :S


----------



## winegums

We don't make appointments to register births.. You can do but most people just turn up lol... But maybe it's cos we have loads of register offices near here so they never get busy xx


----------



## lucky3

I just made an appointment for Friday, was a bit worried they would be full after your post!! I just want the child benefit!! :winkwink:

Rach, my midwife had to go out for an emergency call, I bet that was your sister!! Glad it was ok, he was big!!

I had the prostin in about 3 or 4..

Did any of you have to wear dvt stockings, very sexy. Not!! It is hospital policy apparently!


----------



## winegums

No at my hospital they only usually use them after sections

I forgot about child benefit! Do theybackdate it to the date of birth if you don't do it straight away? How do you do it? Do you have to apply over again or do you just tell them you have another child now ? Lol xx


----------



## evewidow

i think they back date it about 6 weeks iirc. i havent even got a form as i didnt get a bounty pack :( i think for ds2 i had to fill in the form but i cant remeber tbh.
got my appointment for tomo guess they not busy :D


----------



## Ley

you have to fill in a form and send it off but you can't do that until you have the birth certificate.
There should have been the forms in your bounty pack, if not then you can get them printed out at the job centre.


----------



## sleepen

racheal, sorry it took so long for me to respond was trying to catch up on all the posts i had missed. i was due on sat 2/19. i know it was not that long ago, but i am so uncomfortable. i just want to be done.


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah it prob was my sister. Lol. Was it around 1am time. I bet u were too preoccupied to even look at the time.

I didn't have to wear stockings either :-s but SIL did after her section. 

About the child benefit, I was the same. I said to oh we need to agree on a middle name so we can get him registered and he said he's not even been here long and ur after his money. Lol. 

We got our appointment at the registry office for Friday and oh gets a half day. Woo hoo. X


----------



## rachael872211

sleepen said:


> racheal, sorry it took so long for me to respond was trying to catch up on all the posts i had missed. i was due on sat 2/19. i know it was not that long ago, but i am so uncomfortable. i just want to be done.

Overdue is still overdue Hun. I hope something starts to happen for u soon. X


----------



## sleepen

are period like cramps normal?


----------



## rachael872211

sleepen said:


> are period like cramps normal?

If they keep stopping and starting it could be the start of something. X


----------



## Jenniflower

rachael872211 said:


> Yeah it prob was my sister. Lol. Was it around 1am time. I bet u were too preoccupied to even look at the time.
> 
> I didn't have to wear stockings either :-s but SIL did after her section.
> 
> About the child benefit, I was the same. I said to oh we need to agree on a middle name so we can get him registered and he said he's not even been here long and ur after his money. Lol.
> 
> We got our appointment at the registry office for Friday and oh gets a half day. Woo hoo. X

Ugh I hate these stockings!! And they're making me wear them for two weeks. The only up side is my feet tend to stay toasty warm without slippers hahaha.


----------



## lucky3

Hi jenni,

lovely to "hear" from yo! Hope you're feeling "ok". 

As i lay grumbling in hospital as I was monitored/induced the stockings did add insult to injury!! Unfortunately i had to take mine off to have a shower and then I was in the throws of labour so couldn't put them back on...if they ever would have fitted.

I guess you get used to them after a week or 2?!

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Yeah it prob was my sister. Lol. Was it around 1am time. I bet u were too preoccupied to even look at the time.
> 
> I didn't have to wear stockings either :-s but SIL did after her section.
> 
> About the child benefit, I was the same. I said to oh we need to agree on a middle name so we can get him registered and he said he's not even been here long and ur after his money. Lol.
> 
> We got our appointment at the registry office for Friday and oh gets a half day. Woo hoo. X

it was after I had given birth so prob was, that is so weird :)


----------



## evewidow

ive never had to wear the stockings thank god !


----------



## sleepen

the cramps are more like a constant crampy feeling. 
i have a doctors appointment today, so am going to ask about them. also going to ask about being induced. i know that idea is scary to a lot of people, but as i was induced with my first for medical reasons (high bp) i know what to excpect and am ok with it.

hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

how did your appointment go sleepen...hope something starts for you soon :) x


----------



## sleepen

ok so i didn't have to ask about being induced. they have decided to start inducing me tommarow night. after they do an ultra sound to make sure he is not breech. he is not moving down at all, he is actully moving further up. so they are worried he is breech, or that he will not engage without encouragment.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sleepen said:


> ok so i didn't have to ask about being induced. they have decided to start inducing me tommarow night. after they do an ultra sound to make sure he is not breech. he is not moving down at all, he is actully moving further up. so they are worried he is breech, or that he will not engage without encouragment.

Im still waiting too sleepen! I hope all is well for your induction tomorrow. I go to DRs tomorrow and hoping to hear some good news.


----------



## sleepen

good luck mrskcbrown, hope all goes well ar doc.


----------



## winegums

good luck for your induction sleepen and hope something happens for you soon mrskcbrown!!! xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hello ladies I'm still here but went for a sweep this morning and I'm 4cm dilated so they admitted me to the labour ward but as I'm not contracting they sent me home :( glad I'm at home but gutted I'm
Stuck at 4cm!!! Any guesses on how ling this will last? X


----------



## evewidow

good luck ava hope its not too long for you


----------



## lucky3

Sleepen - my baby was sitting high up so when I went to for monitoring/induction last week so they had to scan before they would put in the prostin. she wasn't breech but I do wonder if her staying high up was why my cervix never started opening :shrug: once the prostin kicked in I had her really quickly - they checked at 9.30 and she could only just force a finger into cervix - i had her at 12.22!

fx for you and all other overdue ladies :hugs:


----------



## sleepen

thanks lucky3. that is what they said that if he is not breech the reason i am not dialating is because he is too high and won't come down. they are going to start me off with cervadil tonight as long as scan shows he is not breech. then in morning they will give me potosin. so long as everything goes well i should have him sometime tommarow.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

good luck with the induction sleepen :)
Mrskcbrown hope something happens soon for you!! :)
Ava grace...really dont think it will be much longer before something happens good luck :)


----------



## winegums

Has anyone heard from Jenni? xxx


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> Has anyone heard from Jenni? xxx

she posted in here yesterday i think it was or day before about wearing stockings iirc .


----------



## lucky3

Jenny has posted her birth story just a short while ago. Prob just after mine!!


----------



## juicylove

Good luck all :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to everyone. Im still waiting.


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies!!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT HAD THEIR BABIIES! sorry i havent been on been very busy busy with bubs! =]]

THANK YOU to the ladies that made the announcement for me =]

my baby boy Ayden was born February 10, 2011 @ 3:15am weighing 8lbs 6oz and 20 inches long

he will be 2 weeks old tomorrow and such a sweet boy im so in love =] labor dust to all the ladies that is still pregnant! xoxo


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm in the same boat as misznessa!! haha Super busy! I can't believe mine is already 3 weeks.. Time is flying!! 

Hope anyone still pregnant goes into labor soon!!! Fingers crossed for you all!! And everyone that's had theirs since last time I was on... Congrats!!!! 

Sleepen, hope your's isn't breech! That's why I didn't dilate, because she was sitting breech and only had one foot in the birth canal... Hopefully that isn't the case for you!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies 
I had my beautiful baby boy Joshua Thomas C on 19/2/2011 @ 3:53 am 7lb8.5oz via kiwi delivery. he's a beauty such a good boy. 
Had a very rough birth not had chance to do a proper birth story yet as we are back in hospital after being at home only one day :-( 
I will fill you in when I get home hopefully later today!! As we are both doing alot better now. 
:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Good luck sleepen. I hope it works! 

Mrskcbrown, can't believe you still not popped. Really hope something happens soon. 

Avagrace, you too! Labour dust to u all. X


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies well went into very fast labour from no contractions to pushing and my gorgeous little (8lbs 8) baby boy was born at 12.39am this morning! We are both being kept in for 48hrs but no major problems! Can't believe how quick it all went! 
Thanks for all your advice have loved this thread!
Labour dust to all waiting! X


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies well went into very fast labour from no contractions to pushing and my gorgeous little (8lbs 8) baby boy was born at 12.39am this morning! We are both being kept in for 48hrs but no major problems! Can't believe how quick it all went! 
Thanks for all your advice have loved this thread!
Labour dust to all waiting! X


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies well went into very fast labour from no contractions to pushing and my gorgeous little (8lbs 8) baby boy was born at 12.39am this morning! We are both being kept in for 48hrs but no major problems! Can't believe how quick it all went! 
Thanks for all your advice have loved this thread!
Labour dust to all waiting! X


----------



## crazyguider

Hiya can I be updated emilia minnie Edwards was born on the 17th feb 8lb by emergency c sec


----------



## rachael872211

Crikey Ava grace! That did come in quickly! Congratulations. X


----------



## evewidow

wow ava grace nice one for being quick and congratulations 

mommacc - hope you are ok and recover well - congrats to you too !

crazyguider - congrats , like the name !

now give us some piccys to coo over haha


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats ladies...hope your all recovering well :) x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new babies!:happydance:

I have mines tomorrow at 12 noon via csection! I am so excited to finally meet this little boy!:cloud9:


----------



## lucky3

Congrats for all the new babies and good luck mrskcbrown!!


----------



## winegums

ohhhhhhhhh congrats everyone!!!

mrskcbrown good luck for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Good Luck mrskcbrown. :flower:

I'm here wine! Just fiddling about. I had to go back into Hospital last night due to a head ache that turned out to be high blood pressure. Blah. They also found that for some reason my platelet levels were at like 950 when they should only be at 450 :wacko: I think they gave me like super hero blood during my transfusion, haha. Now if only that blood could heal me! 

I did post my birth story for anyone who is interested though. Phoebe's birth story It's quite badly written and a bit all over the place so no need to read it really.


----------



## evewidow

thats some story Jenni , hope you and phoebe have a good recovery :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

Doesn't look like I'll be having a February baby after all :(
Induction is booked for Monday afternoon so if she comes before Tuesday I'll be surprised but hey ho, St. David's Day baby would be lovely :)


----------



## lucky3

Oh my, I can't BELIEVE it is nearly the end of February!! Come on feb babies, you can do it!!


----------



## evewidow

bethanchloe said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be having a February baby after all :(
> Induction is booked for Monday afternoon so if she comes before Tuesday I'll be surprised but hey ho, St. David's Day baby would be lovely :)

there is still time yet fx for you


----------



## Minnie_me

My daughter Ariana Valerie Faith was born via C section at 18:28 on 11/02/11 weighing 10lb2oz. She is perfect and I feel truly blessed Xxx


----------



## lucky3

Minnie_me said:


> My daughter Ariana Valerie Faith was born via C section at 18:28 on 11/02/11 weighing 10lb2oz. She is perfect and I feel truly blessed Xxx

Congratulations - she was a good weight! I have an Arianna! (pronounced ari-Anna)

There is a thread for february 2011 mummies, come and join us!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi. Sorry, I forgot to update. Brianna Florence was born by crash c-section on Feb 10th, weighing 9lb 10oz. It was all a bit traumatic at the time, but both of us are fine, which is the important thing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I had my son!:happydance: He was born via a VBAC, 10lbs &10oz. He was born 2/25/11 at 3:26pm. Here is Malcolm Josiah Brown>>>>
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0178.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10









DSCN0187.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0174.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## evewidow

Congrats on the vbac and your son mrskcbrown - big boy too !


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! I had my son!:happydance: He was born via a VBAC, 10lbs &10oz. He was born 2/25/11 at 3:26pm. Here is Malcolm Josiah Brown>>>>

Congrats! I've been waiting to see his weight to see if I still had the biggest baby! Lol! :blush:


----------



## Jenniflower

lucky3 said:


> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> My daughter Ariana Valerie Faith was born via C section at 18:28 on 11/02/11 weighing 10lb2oz. She is perfect and I feel truly blessed Xxx
> 
> Congratulations - she was a good weight! I have an Arianna! (pronounced ari-Anna)
> 
> There is a thread for february 2011 mummies, come and join us!Click to expand...

Can you post a link?


----------



## Ley

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/537812-february-mummies-2011-3-a.html


----------



## naderz

im a bit late posting this. :dohh:

i was due 10th feb but had my beautiful baby boy january 19th at 17.58 weighing 5lbs 11oz and 47.5 cms.

called him Noah :) :cloud9:


----------



## lucky3

Congratulations mrskcbrown!! Virginia you still win :lol: good to see you in the parenting thread too :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats to all you ladies...hope your all well!!

Mrskcbrown, he is adorable well done on your VBAC :) x


----------



## sleepen

just a quick update will post more info later. had my son logan james on 2/24 at 8:27 pm via emergency c-section.


----------



## cole2009

Congratulations mrskcbrown, your son is beautiful and 10lbs 10oz. via vbac you go girl!!:thumbup:


----------



## evewidow

congrats sleepen love the name


----------



## rachael872211

You do don't u Virginia? By an oz? 

Yay mrskcbrown on your vbac! You went on your own in the end. 

Congratulations to all the other births too. X


----------



## Virginia

Yep - 10lbs 11oz. =D


----------



## Amy_K

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! I had my son!:happydance: He was born via a VBAC, 10lbs &10oz. He was born 2/25/11 at 3:26pm. Here is Malcolm Josiah Brown>>>>


A huge congratulations to you meskcbrown! I know how much it meant to you have have a vbac! Well done, hope it went ok? And many congratulations on your son, he is very handsome :) Hope you are both well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Amy_K said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my son!:happydance: He was born via a VBAC, 10lbs &10oz. He was born 2/25/11 at 3:26pm. Here is Malcolm Josiah Brown>>>>
> 
> 
> A huge congratulations to you meskcbrown! I know how much it meant to you have have a vbac! Well done, hope it went ok? And many congratulations on your son, he is very handsome :) Hope you are both well.Click to expand...

Thanks so much! It went way better than I expected. I was truly blessed. No tears or anything, just one little cut. He is perfect and couldnt ask God for a better little boy.:cloud9:


----------



## Ley

any feb lovebugs left to pop?


----------



## kns

yep!!!!
our son was born 15th March @ 1.38am, 16 days overdue!
lewis was born weighing 7lb 6oz.


----------



## evewidow

congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Ley

Congratulations kns xx


----------



## kns

Thanks guys very traumatic labour and crash section. Has everyone had all their babies? X


----------



## Ley

I think so. We have all moved on to the feb parenting thread. Hope to see you there x


----------



## Jenniflower

kns said:


> Thanks guys very traumatic labour and crash section. Has everyone had all their babies? X

Yup think you were the last to go. I'm sorry to hear it was traumatic have been able to write your story out yet? I know it took me quite a few weeks before I could even attempt to think about the birth again. I hope you're doing ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## PixieBelle

Sorry girls, I forgot to update here too. Connor was born on 3rd March 8 days late but made up for it with a 6 hour labour!


----------



## Ava Grace

I can't find the feb parenting thread could someone post a link please? And is it ok to join? Thanks ladies x


----------



## wiiwidow

Congratulations all, come join us in the February Parenting thread :) xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/537812-february-mummies-2011-3-a-70.html


----------

